# Habeis visto el ibex35? septiembre, el mes de los docemiles y uno pa el mitico octubre +.



## mataresfacil (1 Sep 2013)

ahora si, ya tojgfhjghjghj


----------



## tarrito (1 Sep 2013)

poleeeeeeee

jojojojojojoo hahahahahaahaha

:XX: :XX:

[YOUTUBE]vWizDna1XO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Sep 2013)

Que bien... Sub pole


----------



## egarenc (1 Sep 2013)

mierda trasto...


----------



## tarrito (1 Sep 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Felicidades, ya puedes ir a ponerte un cubata de sabado noche.



[YOUTUBE]-4x1eZSUYYk[/YOUTUBE]

cubatas para tod@s, no se corten, corren a cuenta del Jato


----------



## Cantor (1 Sep 2013)

estoooo.... es éste el hilo definitivo entonces? o vamos a crear el cuarto hilo de septiembre ya mismitico? ::


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Sep 2013)

Me lo pido.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2013)

Reportado por pisarme la apertura del hilo.

No posteo más hasta el siguiente post 

---------- Post added 01-sep-2013 at 00:16 ----------

Ma acabo de autorreportar... :XX: :XX:


----------



## Abner (1 Sep 2013)

Pillo sitio en el tercer hilo de septiembre.

First page mothafackah's


----------



## mpbk (1 Sep 2013)

venga, septiembre..........

el mes que o superamos máximos de agosto o vamos de visita a 7000


----------



## << 49 >> (1 Sep 2013)

Una preguntita para los habituales del hilo: ¿Vais a dar este por válido teniendo *dos* faltas de ortografía en el título? Es patético.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2013)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Una preguntita para los habituales del hilo: ¿Vais a dar este por válido teniendo *dos* faltas de ortografía en el título? Es patético.



Las cosas hechas con prisas....:no: 



:XX::XX::XX:


Por cierto, ¿como ve usted la cosa? Si no me equivoco hacía unos análisis muy chulos


----------



## garpie (1 Sep 2013)

Failpole (ni en la segunda pagina...) en el bueno.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Sep 2013)

I was here 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Sep 2013)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Una preguntita para los habituales del hilo: ¿Vais a dar este por válido teniendo *dos* faltas de ortografía en el título? Es patético.



3 que podrían ser hasta 4.....tampoco va a bajar el Ibex por eso.....o sí


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Sep 2013)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Una preguntita para los habituales del hilo: ¿Vais a dar este por válido teniendo *dos* faltas de ortografía en el título? Es patético.



Podemos dejarlo como "licencias estilístiicas" de mataresfacil


----------



## merkax (1 Sep 2013)

Pillo sitio!


----------



## tarrito (1 Sep 2013)

menudo Fail Piratón 

le iba a hacer la pole ... y me he dado cuenta que estaba cerrado

ah! a la siguiente un privado avisando y tal, no : ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2013)

LOL Ve el hilo un-poleado y vas a toda prisa para postear y ......


----------



## tarrito (1 Sep 2013)

jojojojo epic fail ustek ... que linkea imágenes que no se ven 

le voy a explicar el "truco" para que se vean bien; se las baja usted a su pc y las resube a otro "sube-imágenes" de estos que esté permitido

si quiere le paso la lista positiva :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> jojojojo epic fail ustek ... que linkea imágenes que no se ven
> 
> le voy a explicar el "truco" para que se vean bien; se las baja usted a su pc y las resube a otro "sube-imágenes" de estos que esté permitido
> 
> si quiere le paso la lista positiva :rolleye:



Su epic fail es aún mayor pues la edición es previa a su posteación ::::::::


----------



## tarrito (1 Sep 2013)

mire que me lo esperaba de ustek, tenía que haber guardado el link, buscarlo y resubirlo bien 

ponía algo como sleep fail 2 ... ustek y yo sabemos quien dice la verdad, a que sí
:X


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> mire que me lo esperaba de ustek, tenía que haber guardado el link, buscarlo y resubirlo bien
> 
> ponía algo como sleep fail 2 ... ustek y yo sabemos quien dice la verdad, a que sí
> :X



Pero onvre, ya vi que no se veía, por eso la he cambiado. ¿Me toma usted por un Ponzi cualquiera?


----------



## atman (1 Sep 2013)

The one map that shows why Syria is so complicated







Una de las consecuencias de este desastre, que se verá agravada por la intervención de occidente, son los ataques a los grupos cristianos (coptos, ortodoxos, caldeos,...) por parte de las milicias de ambos bandos.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2013 at 01:56 ----------



-----------------------------------------
Cambiando de tercio:

Tesla inaugura sus primeras electrolineras *gratuitas* en Europa, concretamente, han empezado por abrir 6 en Noruega.

<a href="http://vimeo.com/72839436">First European Superchargers</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/teslamotors">Tesla Motors</a> on <a href="https://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


Veremos cuanto tardan en incorporar al coche este nuevo invento:

[YOUTUBE]bNG1hcnaU_M[/YOUTUBE]

Suspensión activa regenerativa.
------------------------------------------


Por último, un post de Enrique Dans sobre el futuro a medio plazo de la conducción autónoma... y sus consecuencias (se acabaron las huelgas de camioneros!)

¿Cuánto falta realmente para que conducir sea algo del pasado? » El Blog de Enrique Dans


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Sep 2013)

Me vais a volver loco con tanto hilo cabrones.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (1 Sep 2013)

ibex este mes, sacudido por el lío de Siria
Bitcoin va a volar

Consecuencias económicas de guerra en Siria
Cómo invertir pequeñas cantidades. Inversión low cost: warrants, quinielas, bitcoin, oro y apuestas: Consecuencias económicas de una guerra en Siria


----------



## ponzi (1 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> The one map that shows why Syria is so complicated
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A largo plazo las electricas serán como las petroleras...clin clin clin:rolleye:


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2013)

Bendigo el hilo




No abráis más, cabrones.


----------



## Abner (1 Sep 2013)

Si tesla acaba haciendo momentum en infraestructura se convertiría en la microsoft de los coches eléctricos. Sería capaz de imponer estándares de formato de baterías y patentarlas. Acabaría valiendo lo que su capitalización actual dice. 

Tesla está a punto de hacer que la tecnología de la pila de combustible sea tirada a la basura.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (1 Sep 2013)

Anda la que habeia liado en sept,menos mal que el dia 1 cae en domingo, al menos el acomodador tiene tiempo para organizar a los presentes antes de la funcion...A tenor de las peticiones,me he animado...me pido el mes mas demandado "Octubre"


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2013)

Vamos con un cacharrito de Google.

¿alguién se ha hecho con un Chromecast?, ¿está actualizado el SDK para hacer streaming de contenido local?


----------



## ponzi (1 Sep 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Si tesla acaba haciendo momentum en infraestructura se convertiría en la microsoft de los coches eléctricos. Sería capaz de imponer estándares de formato de baterías y patentarlas. Acabaría valiendo lo que su capitalización actual dice.
> 
> Tesla está a punto de hacer que la tecnología de la pila de combustible sea tirada a la basura.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



Pensar que todo esta relacionado con lo mismo.Tanto que el capex de las petroleras sea cada vez mas alto,que oriente medio sea un polvorin o que se analicen proyectos que hace años ni a un loco se le ocurririan como el de vaca muerta o el de las islas canarias,todo va en la misma direccion,el peak oil del petroleo bararo ha llegado para quedarse.


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Sep 2013)

Buenos días





ponzi dijo:


> Anda la que habeia liado en sept,menos mal que el dia 1 cae en domingo, al menos el acomodador tiene tiempo para organizar a los presentes antes de la funcion...A tenor de las peticiones,me he animado...me pido el mes mas demandado "Octubre"



Se aprueba la demanda


----------



## Abner (1 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Vamos con un cacharrito de Google.
> 
> ¿alguién se ha hecho con un Chromecast?, ¿está actualizado el SDK para hacer streaming de contenido local?



Creo haber leído algo de que se habían cargado esa característica en la última actualización o algo así...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Creo haber leído algo de que se habían cargado esa característica en la última actualización o algo así...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



Sip, lo acabo de encontrar.

Vaya putada y cagada de nuestros hamijos de Google.

Seguiremos con el cable HDMI desde el ordenata al TV


----------



## tesorero (1 Sep 2013)

Buenos días. ¿Este hilo es el bueno ya por fin? Que cachondeo de hilos este mes, ¿que es para hacer un despioje de trolls? A ver si nos vamos a quedar sin jato.
Pillo sitio y ya tal.


----------



## juanfer (1 Sep 2013)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2013)

Quiero uno ::

[YOUTUBE]1kSWLBIvztg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (1 Sep 2013)

Pillo sitio en barrera8:


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2013)

POLE POSITION!!!!!!.


El primero que lo escribe bien :

---------- Post added 01-sep-2013 at 13:20 ----------




Abner dijo:


> Si tesla acaba haciendo momentum en infraestructura se convertiría en la microsoft de los coches eléctricos. Sería capaz de imponer estándares de formato de baterías y patentarlas. Acabaría valiendo lo que su capitalización actual dice.
> 
> Tesla está a punto de hacer que la tecnología de la pila de combustible sea tirada a la basura.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2




Veo muy complicado, siendo generoso, que pueda construir una posición de liderazgo en ese concepto y en un sector como es la automoción en donde cada modelo es un mundo diferente. Ya puede tener una batería que se cargue en 2 segundos que como el modelo no sea del agrado, estéticamente, del cliente ..... no venderá un rosco.

Este valor está burbujeado NO, lo siguiente.


----------



## ponzi (1 Sep 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=455851

Hay muchos medios que ya hablan claramente del peak oil.De hecho llegue a los estudios de jcb justamente por el tema del petroleo,a grandes rasgos coincidimos en que el petroleo puede ser una de las causas de la crisis.Ademas es curioso a nivel estadistico y contable hay un cenit sobre el 2006 donde coincide la escalada del precio del crudo,el pico de la burbuja,el incremento del capex de las petroleras,el aumento exponencial de las guerras en oriente proximo.Janus no tires cortos a Tesla,es muy dificil valorar donde estaran dentro de 10 años.En algun punto entre 2020-2030 se cambiaran por completo los paradigmas energeticos.


----------



## vermer (1 Sep 2013)

Janus, comentaste que veías a FSLR, 10$ por debajo. Ves ese "potencial" bajista en todo el sector? Trina o Yingli parecen tener mejor actitud.


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Corrupción: El Ataque estadounidense a Siria no es por el uso de las armas químicas -Arabia Saudi se esta quedando sin petroleo. - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> Hay muchos medios que ya hablan claramente del peak oil.De hecho llegue a los estudios de jcb justamente por el tema del petroleo,a grandes rasgos coincidimos en que el petroleo puede ser una de las causas de la crisis.Ademas es curioso a nivel estadistico y contable hay un cenit sobre el 2006 donde coincide la escalada del precio del crudo,el pico de la burbuja,el incremento del capex de las petroleras,el aumento exponencial de las guerras en oriente proximo.Janus no tires cortos a Tesla,es muy dificil valorar donde estaran dentro de 10 años.En algun punto entre 2020-2030 se cambiaran por completo los paradigmas energeticos.



Janus no tira cortos cuando un valor sube ni largos. Ojos antes que cerebro.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2013 at 13:56 ----------




vermer dijo:


> Janus, comentaste que veías a FSLR, 10$ por debajo. Ves ese "potencial" bajista en todo el sector? Trina o Yingli parecen tener mejor actitud.



Evidentemente lo puede arrastrar perfectamente aunque los negocios usanos en lo solar tienen poco que ver con los negocios chinos en lo solar. Los primeros con foco en el mto cada vez más y los segundo en vender paneles a granel, por eso les ha venido tan bien los anuncios de nuevos desarrollos en China y sobre todo en Japón.

No obstante, después de subidas de x4 no para nada por un :2. Es sano y necesario para aligerar a quienes les están quemando en las manos tremendas plusvalías de forma que se "monte" en el bus una nueva hornada de alcistas.

Es muy claro lo que ha hecho Hanwha, tras corregir mucho le metieron un velón muy verde pero ha vuelto a caer.

No olvidéis que el SP es muy alcista en el medio plazo a día de hoy. Basta con ver el chart. Solo si pierde los 1560 y configura un techo se puede comenzar a pensar en escenarios bajistas.


----------



## ponzi (1 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Janus no tira cortos cuando un valor sube ni largos. Ojos antes que cerebro.



Contablemente tienes toda la razon,el negocio aun no da ni para pipas,pero es que si no es tesla otro inventara el coche electrico que revolucionara el mercado,hay mucho en juego.El petroleo tiene los dias contados.Por eso Jobs pensaba en el icar.


----------



## ponzi (1 Sep 2013)

Pensar si no existiese peak-oil que sentido tendria que qatar hubiese entrado en el accionariado de iberdrola?No es mas logico ya de posicionarte en energia comprar una petrolera usana o europea que es el negocio que ya conoces?

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/03/14/economia/1300090096.html


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Contablemente tienes toda la razon,el negocio aun no da ni para pipas,pero es que si no es tesla otro inventara el coche electrico que revolucionara el mercado,hay mucho en juego.El petroleo tiene los dias contados.Por eso Jobs pensaba en el icar.



Y ahí estarán los car-makers líderes del mercado poniendo en valor a sus departamentos de diseño, sus análisis de mercado, su posicionamiento global y sus redes comerciales.

Esto es como pensar que el primer buscador en internet iba a comerse per seculorum todo el mercado a futuro. No fue así.


----------



## ponzi (1 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Y ahí estarán los car-makers líderes del mercado poniendo en valor a sus departamentos de diseño, sus análisis de mercado, su posicionamiento global y sus redes comerciales.
> 
> Esto es como pensar que el primer buscador en internet iba a comerse per seculorum todo el mercado a futuro. No fue así.



Lo mas seguro es que pase lo que dices.Pensar que bmw no solo fabrica coches,tiene departamentos de mk,analisis de ventas,fichas de clientes.. Es un know- how importante y que han tardado muchas decadas en perfeccionar.Pero ojo que puede pasar a la inversa, apple en el mundo movil no era nadie y mirales ahora.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2013)

Tesla ha vendido 4400 unidades del Model S en California durante el mes pasado .... y cotiza 20B$.

La empresa es impresionante, lo conseguido hasta ahora también, el reto que tienen por delante es formidable ...... pero los 20B no se justifican en ninguno de los escenarios.

Muchas empresas usanas están en burbujas similares a las de los inicios de los 00´s.


----------



## egarenc (1 Sep 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Si tesla acaba haciendo momentum en infraestructura se convertiría en la microsoft de los coches eléctricos. Sería capaz de imponer estándares de formato de baterías y patentarlas. Acabaría valiendo lo que su capitalización actual dice.
> 
> Tesla está a punto de hacer que la tecnología de la pila de combustible sea tirada a la basura.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



subestima ud. la indusria auomovilistica, no se van a dejar quitar el queso tan fácilmente. Si ven peligrar su mercado, harán las alianzas necesarias para imponer sus estandares. Microsoft era microsoft, cuanta competencia tenía en su epoca?


----------



## sr.anus (1 Sep 2013)

Esta sacyr para un metesaca para el lunes o es cosa mia?

por cierto

Subpole y tal


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Sep 2013)

Haciendo poles en las páginas 5 y 6.....

No respetáis nada.


----------



## Maravedi (1 Sep 2013)

Ola hes aquí el frenopatico?


----------



## paulistano (1 Sep 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Esta sacyr para un metesaca para el lunes o es cosa mia?
> 
> por cierto
> 
> Subpole y tal



Se supone que el peligro está en perder los 2,60...ienso:

O eso era hace unas semanas....vigila que no pierda el canal alcista en el que lleva meses metida...si no lo ha perdido ya, poco le faltará...:bla:


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Ola hes aquí el frenopatico?



I like your avatar ::


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Sep 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Ola hes aquí el frenopatico?



Trae gorro de papel de aluminio y certificado húngaro de buena conducta?

Si no es asi vuelva en agosto


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 Sep 2013)

¿Pensáis que con la espantada de Bobama el precio del petroleo se desplomará, y las bolsas se pondrán peponas? ¿O no?


----------



## alimon (1 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Se supone que el peligro está en perder los 2,60...ienso:
> 
> O eso era hace unas semanas....vigila que no pierda el canal alcista en el que lleva meses metida...si no lo ha perdido ya, poco le faltará...:bla:



Sacyr está al borde de la rotura del canal alcista,pero aun no lo ha roto.

La lógica efectivamente dice que desde ese punto debería rebotar, para intentar un nuevo ataque a la resistencia de 2,90, y posterior intento de superación de los 3€.

Claro que también ha intentado superar esa resistencia tres veces y no ha podido, y aparte es sacyr, la lógica igual no la sigue mucho.

Yo sigo dentro,con mi stop a 2,60 como mencionas, por todo lo expuesto.

Para un metesaca para el lunes, yo lo que haría sería meter una orden con stop al alza si supera los 2,72 , y con un SL en 2,65. Y ponerle un par de velas a alguien no estaría mal tampoco.

Tal vez me esperaría a que pasen los primero 15 minutos de sesión, a ver como va el mercado en general.






Aprovecho para decir, que no me gusta un cojón el lema del hilo de este mes. docemil? docemil leches le metia yo al que se le ha ocurrido.:XX::XX:


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Sep 2013)

Buenas tardes, se presenta ante el hilo de septiembre el soldado Tio Masclet, para lo que haga falta (siempre que sea decente y moral)-
Les deseo a ustedes un mes de ganancias, sea pariiba sea pabajo.
Cuando pueda leo el hilo desde el principio.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2013 at 18:12 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Anda la que habeia liado en sept,menos mal que el dia 1 cae en domingo, al menos el acomodador tiene tiempo para organizar a los presentes antes de la funcion...A tenor de las peticiones,me he animado...me pido el mes mas demandado "Octubre"



Creo que por su trabajo en este hilo se lo ha ganado. Concedámosle el honor de abrir el hilo de octubre-


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (1 Sep 2013)

Pregunta inocente:
Si sube el precio de petroleo, eso no deberia beneficiar a las carboneras?

No estoy en ANR, es por preguntar::


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (1 Sep 2013)

Pillando sitio, aprovecho para saludar. 
Supongo que si sube el petróleo también afectará al carbón, pero no se si existe correlación entre el precio del carbón y cotización de las carboneras


----------



## MattCoy (1 Sep 2013)

Venga, pues yo tambien pillo sitio en el primer mes que voy a estar al completo, aunque llevo tiempo leyendoos. 

En mi opinión, mientras no perdamos el 8150, nos podemos ir arriba, a romper el 9000, pero vamos a ver que pasa este mes...

Saludos y grandes plusvalias


----------



## ponzi (1 Sep 2013)

Estoy revisando las cuentas semestrales de Tef , se esta viendo que en latinoamérica los margenes del oibda están cayendo sin embargo en Europa hay en determinados países que esta pasando justamente al contrario. Es muy llamativa la caída del 25% en México, ahora mismo creo que no hay que estar ni en BBVA ni en Santander,hay una liada entre México y Brasil que ya veremos quien escala primero al podio.


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Sep 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pregunta inocente:
> Si sube el precio de petroleo, eso no deberia beneficiar a las carboneras?
> 
> No estoy en ANR, es por preguntar::




Pues yo si estoy pillada y tengo claro que las carboneras son difíciles de entender, ienso:
Una cosa es lo "lógico" que en esta situación de peak oil y pre bélica lo esperable es que suban..... Pero son como el sombrerero loco


----------



## atman (1 Sep 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> Venga, pues yo tambien pillo sitio en el primer mes que voy a estar al completo, aunque llevo tiempo leyendoos.
> 
> En mi opinión, mientras no perdamos el 8150, nos podemos ir arriba, a romper el 9000, pero vamos a ver que pasa este mes...
> 
> Saludos y grandes plusvalias



Yo pienso más en un rebote del gato muerto en esos 8150. Pero para decirle hasta donde, primero tenemos que llegar allí... y yo diría que de momento alargamos el suspense. Un poquito sólo...

---------- Post added 01-sep-2013 at 19:36 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues yo si estoy pillada y tengo claro que las carboneras son difíciles de entender, ienso:
> Una cosa es lo "lógico" que en esta situación de peak oil y pre bélica lo esperable es que suban..... Pero son como el sombrerero loco



Las reservas (de las que están tirando) no son eternas y se acerca el invierno. El carbón tiene que subir. Ya lo que haga ANR...


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy revisando las cuentas semestrales de Tef , se esta viendo que en latinoamérica los margenes del oibda están cayendo sin embargo en Europa hay en determinados países que esta pasando justamente al contrario. Es muy llamativa la caída del 25% en México, ahora mismo creo que no hay que estar ni en BBVA ni en Santander,hay una liada entre México y Brasil que ya veremos quien escala primero al podio.



Por eso TEF va a sufrir en los próximos meses.

La situación en México y Brasil se está complicando bastante.


----------



## ponzi (1 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Por eso TEF va a sufrir en los próximos meses.
> 
> La situación en México y Brasil se está complicando bastante.



Yo creo que se compensara europa con latinoamerica,los margenes en europa estan capeando muy bien el temporal.Es un tema de ciclos economicos,cuando europa mejora latinoamerica cae.La cuestion es a que precio se esta comprando.Indudablemente no solo van a tener sorpresas positivas pero por ejemplo a junio de 2013 el numero de clientes ha sido practicamente el mismo que a junio de 2012.Si que hay que coger los datos con una cierta prudencia pero sigo pensando que aun en el peor escenario tef vale mas de 50.000 mill.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo creo que se compensara europa con latinoamerica,los margenes en europa estan capeando muy bien el temporal.Es un tema de ciclos economicos,cuando europa mejora latinoamerica cae.La cuestion es a que precio se esta comprando.Indudablemente no solo van a tener sorpresas positivas pero por ejemplo a junio de 2013 el numero de clientes ha sido practicamente el mismo que a junio de 2012.Si que hay que coger los datos con una cierta prudencia pero sigo pensando que aun en el peor escenario tef vale mas de 50.000 mill.



El motor de los resultados era Latinoamérica y si ésta se constipa, la cuenta de resultados va a sufrir bastante.

Compensar desde europa ..... quita españa de la ecuación y añade la nueva compra burbujeada en Alemania.

Hay que afinar bastante para buscar el momento de entrada.


----------



## tarrito (1 Sep 2013)

ver el juguete y pensar en la fauna del hilo


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Sep 2013)

pillo sitio....


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pregunta inocente:
> Si sube el precio de petroleo, eso no deberia beneficiar a las carboneras?
> 
> No estoy en ANR, es por preguntar::



Lo que afecta a las carboneras es que cuatro fondos en concreto decidan deshacer cortos y posicionarse largos una vez que han hecho un largo recorrido hacia abajo.

Ellos son los creadores de los movimientos. El resto son meras excusas.

El entorno actual del carbón es curioso. Está débil pero bastante más arriba que los mínimos de hace un mes. En el caso de ANR estamos hablando que está mas de un 30% por encima. Sin embargo, parece que se va a caer. Eso conlleva que no hay que estar dentro pero tampoco tenemos que olvidarnos del valor porque en cualquier momento le meten un velón verde con volumen. Sería una señal realmente magnífica para los largos, los que están y los que metamos. En ese escenario, quedaría claro que la debilidad de ahora mismo solo tiene como fin vaciar las posiciones para que ellos carguen a su antojo.
En ANR hay un volumen tremendo de posiciones cortos. Un recorrido fuerte al alza puede forzar que se cierren la mitad de esas posiciones de forma que extenderían mucho el recorrido al alza. Eso lo saben perfectamente aquellos fondos con músculo para forzar esas situaciones así que hay que estar muy atentos.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2013 at 21:33 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues yo si estoy pillada y tengo claro que las carboneras son difíciles de entender, ienso:
> Una cosa es lo "lógico" que en esta situación de peak oil y pre bélica lo esperable es que suban..... Pero son como el sombrerero loco



Ojos antes que cerebro.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2013 at 21:56 ----------

Vamos a ver cómo andan esos intelectos una vez que muchos comienzan mañana al curro.


Raiz_Cuadrada(-1) = Raiz_Cuadrada(-1)

Raiz_Cuadrada(1/-1) = Raiz_Cuadrada(-1/1)

Raiz_Cuadrada(1)/Raiz_Cuadrada(-1) = Raiz_Cuadrada (-1)/Raiz_Cuadrada(1)

Hacemos producto cruzado de la igualdad para tener:

Raiz_Cuadrada(1)*Raiz_Cuadrada(1) = Raiz_Cuadrada(-1)*Raiz_Cuadrada(-1)

1 = -1


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Sep 2013)

Alba está haciendo un triángulo curioso, a ver por donde rompe.
Iberdrola fue la acción con más volumen del viernes y la ostia fue importante.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2013 at 22:08 ----------

Janus, la raíz de -1 no existe, o eso me enseñaron


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Alba está haciendo un triángulo curioso, a ver por donde rompe.
> Iberdrola fue la acción con más volumen del viernes y la ostia fue importante.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-sep-2013 at 22:08 ----------
> ...



numero imaginario i.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> numero imaginario i.



Pues *i* debe ser > 0

Introducción a Lógica (asignatura de primero): Si las premisas son falsas la conclusión es falsa.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pues *i* debe ser > 0
> 
> Introducción a Lógica (asignatura de primero): Si las premisas son falsas la conclusión es falsa.



No es número entero. En el razonamiento se ha colado en el segundo paso

---------- Post added 01-sep-2013 at 20:28 ----------

Vodafone acepta la oferta de 98.000 millones de Verizon por su negocio en EEUU - elEconomista.es

Uno menos para meter el manguerazo en Timofónica ... ::

Se agolpan a la puerta con los billetacos verdes ::


----------



## Cantor (1 Sep 2013)

Janus, siento decirte que sqrt(1/-1) NO es igual que sqrt(1)/sqrt(-1) :no:

tendrás que currártelo un poco más... ::

les dejo, si me lo permiten y por ser domingo, uno sencillo pero cuyo enunciado me encanta:
la edad que tú tienes es el triple de la edad que yo tenía cuando tú tenías la edad que yo tengo, y cuando yo tenga tu edad, entre los dos sumaremos 49 años

Buenas noches y mejores plusvis!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2013)

Raiz_Cuadrada(-1) = Raiz_Cuadrada(-1)
You say (exp(i*pi))^0.5=(exp(i*pi))^0.5 Nice

Now you say:
Raiz_Cuadrada(1/-1) = Raiz_Cuadrada(-1/1) that is Raiz_Cuadrada(-1)

So (exp(i*pi))^0.5*=*(exp(i*0)/exp(i*pi))^0.5?

Not in my Algebra Friend!!!!


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2013)

Cantor dijo:


> Janus, siento decirte que sqrt(1/-1) NO es igual que sqrt(1)/sqrt(-1) :no:
> 
> tendrás que currártelo un poco más... ::
> 
> ...



Esa es la solución, efectivamente 1/i no es igual a i/1.


----------



## Cantor (1 Sep 2013)

shshsh, pirata, edite, edite (no le cito), que lo que usted pone sí es así en su álgebra...

El tema es el intercambio raíz con paréntesis, pero mientras todo esté dentro del paréntesis... cap problema! :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Raiz_Cuadrada(-1) = Raiz_Cuadrada(-1)
> You say (exp(i*pi))^0.5=(exp(i*pi))^0.5 Nice
> 
> Now you say:
> ...



Ya que estáis fuertes, a ver cómo contempláis lo siguiente (sumamente fácil).

Dado un número N cuya cuadra raiz cuadrada exacta es "a", cuanto números naturales hay entre N y el número natural más cercano siendo mayor. Please, la solución como f(a) para que sea una solución genérica.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2013 at 22:42 ----------

Vodafone acepta la oferta de 98.000 millones de Verizon por su negocio en EEUU - elEconomista.es

Los usanos están absolutamente llenos de dinero. El sector Telco europeo será target suyo, es cuestión de tiempo.

Slim ha dado el segundo paso, Telefónica el primero y ATT parece que mostró el camino con su supuesto interés.

Piensen en BT.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2013)

Cantor dijo:


> shshsh, pirata, edite, edite (no le cito), que lo que usted pone sí es así en su álgebra...
> 
> El tema es el intercambio raíz con paréntesis, pero mientras todo esté dentro del paréntesis... cap problema! :fiufiu:



Nop por la raíz....

(exp(i*pi))^0.5=exp(i*pi/2)=i

(exp(i*0)/exp(i*pi))^0.5=(exp(-i*pi))^0.5=exp(-i*pi/2)=-i


----------



## Cantor (1 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nop por la raíz....
> 
> (exp(i*pi))^0.5=exp(i*pi/2)=i
> 
> (exp(i*0)/exp(i*pi))^0.5=(exp(-i*pi))^0.5=exp(-i*pi/2)=-i



tiene usted razón.... ::


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ya que estáis fuertes, a ver cómo contempláis lo siguiente (sumamente fácil).
> 
> Dado un número N cuya cuadra raiz cuadrada exacta es "a", cuanto números naturales hay entre N y el número natural más cercano siendo mayor. Please, la solución como f(a) para que sea una solución genérica.
> 
> ...



Cualquier cosa es posible pero es difícil pensar en la compra de una telco europea de referencia (DTE, TEF, FT) por una usana. Los gobiernos no lo ven con buenos ojos.

Más cerca quedaría la compra de alguna de ellas por parte de Vodafone ahora que tiene pasta gansa. Pero también es un movimiento complicado.

A ver como reaccionan mañana las telcos europeas.


----------



## Cantor (1 Sep 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Esto que va hoy de problemas matematicos?
> 
> Os pongo uno facil.
> 
> ...



podemos, podemos.... usted dígale al huésped de la hab. H que se cambie a la hab. H+30, y si los convence a todos ya tiene 30 hab libres 

edit: Janus, soy mu torpe, no entiendo el enunciado....


----------



## BlueLaser (1 Sep 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Esto que va hoy de problemas matematicos?
> 
> Os pongo uno facil.
> 
> ...



Nos quedamos. Solo hace falta que los ocupantes actuales pasen de la habitacion N a la habitacion N+1 y ya tenemos espacio para 1. Se repite la operacion tantas veces como haga falta.


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2013)

Cantor dijo:


> podemos, podemos.... usted dígale al huésped de la hab. H que se cambie a la hab. H+30, y si los convence a todos ya tiene 30 hab libres
> 
> edit: Janus, soy mu torpe, no entiendo el enunciado....



Dados dos números naturales consecutivos (ej el "a" y el "a+1"). ¿cuántos números naturales hay entre sus cuadrados?.


----------



## aitor33 (1 Sep 2013)

Bienvenido Septiembre. Salud a todos que las plusbis sin salud para poco o nada valen. 
Bertok hoy he visto Tadeo Jones. La momia que sale en la pelicula me ha recordado a tu Avatar ¿ Le has puesto una máscara? :XX:


----------



## BlueLaser (1 Sep 2013)

Otro de matemáticas naturales

A un cerezo subí. 
Cerezas había.
Ni cerezas dejé ni cerezas cogí. 
¿Cuantas cerezas había?


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2013)

He leído rápido y no me he enterado de nada, que soy de letras. ¿No tenemos cabida en el jilo?

Solo veo que quieren hacer quedada en Marina Dor


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2013)

Mucho listo hay proponiendo y pocos resolviendo.

*Sin solución no hoy proposión *


----------



## paulistano (1 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Otro de matemáticas naturales
> 
> A un cerezo subí.
> Cerezas había.
> ...



Se subió a la cabeza del impresentable de Enrique Cerezo???ienso:


::

Edito por lo de impresentable, para añadir hijo de puta, ladrón, delincuente y mentiroso, además de desearle todo lo peor. Castuzo hijo de puta:cook:


----------



## Cantor (1 Sep 2013)

ah... entonces 2a+1... Ponzi, me tiene que enseñar a poner spoilers con el ipad ::

edit: era en respuesta a janusito...


----------



## BlueLaser (1 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Se subió a la cabeza del impresentable de Enrique Cerezo???ienso:
> 
> 
> ::
> ...



Nop. Me refiero al árbol que produce cerezas.


----------



## Cantor (1 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Otro de matemáticas naturales
> 
> A un cerezo subí.
> Cerezas había.
> ...



todas las que usted se comió... :fiufiu:


----------



## egarenc (1 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Otro de matemáticas naturales
> 
> A un cerezo subí.
> Cerezas había.
> ...



2 cerezas y ya tal


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Sep 2013)

Enfermera!!!!
Traiga mas dosis de Propofol, a ver si se calman.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Enfermera!!!!
> Traiga mas dosis de Propofol, a ver si se calman.



Ajetreo, son tan frikis que en 10 páginas solo han puesto numeritos y problemitas... y ni una foto de señoritas anunciando lencería...


----------



## BlueLaser (1 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> 2 cerezas y ya tal



2 cerezas: Bieeeeeeen

y ya tal: Maaaaaaaal, eso es un alcornoque


----------



## egarenc (1 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> 2 cerezas: Bieeeeeeen
> 
> y ya tal: Maaaaaaaal, eso es un alcornoque



no es un alcornoque, sino hilillooooosh de plastilina


----------



## Que viene (1 Sep 2013)

Cantor dijo:


> Janus, siento decirte que sqrt(1/-1) NO es igual que sqrt(1)/sqrt(-1) :no:
> 
> tendrás que currártelo un poco más... ::
> 
> ...




y + (x-y) + x + (x-y) = 49
x = 3*(x-y)

x = 21
y = 14


----------



## BlueLaser (1 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ajetreo, son tan frikis que en 10 páginas solo han puesto numeritos y problemitas... y ni una foto de señoritas anunciando lencería...



Como esta?


----------



## ponzi (1 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ya que estáis fuertes, a ver cómo contempláis lo siguiente (sumamente fácil).
> 
> Dado un número N cuya cuadra raiz cuadrada exacta es "a", cuanto números naturales hay entre N y el número natural más cercano siendo mayor. Please, la solución como f(a) para que sea una solución genérica.
> 
> ...



Vaya pastizal por solo el 45% de Verizon.Aquí los amigos si se lo proponen opan a Tef por la mañana y ya luego por la tarde si eso se toman el te mientras quitan 20.000 mill de deuda del balance.Ahora mismo hay que estar en el sector teleco, ya se que el ambiente es muy pesimista y es nadar a contracorriente pero es el cultivo perfecto para ver un escenario de opas y contraopas.Lo mas complicado sera elegir el caballo ganador.Sobre Slim creo que al final la operación le va a salir rana, los gestores de Kpn han recapacitado este fin de semana y se han dado cuenta que si rechazan la OPA en cuanto reciban el dinero de telefónica la empresa se revalorizara y quedara al margen de la OPA de slim, asi ellos conservaran sus puestos.


----------



## Sealand (1 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> ver el juguete y pensar en la fauna del hilo





BlueLaser dijo:


> Como esta?


----------



## tarrito (1 Sep 2013)

solo les faltaba que tomar propofol :8: :ouch:

https://www.sedar.es/vieja/restringido/2000/febrero/alucinaciones_eroticas.htm


bromuro en vena pa tos ya!!! ::


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2013)

Aleluya, por fin alguien normal.
Y ponzi poniendo cordura a un hilo de bolsa, hablando de... bolsa.


----------



## BlueLaser (1 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> solo les faltaba que tomar propofol :8: :ouch:
> 
> https://www.sedar.es/vieja/restringido/2000/febrero/alucinaciones_eroticas.htm
> 
> ...



Yo es que me cai a un caldero de bromuro cuando era pequeño y ahora ya no me hace efecto  aunque disimulo muy bien, estoy como un mandril, sobre todo en primavera y verano...

---------- Post added 01-sep-2013 at 23:49 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Aleluya, por fin alguien normal.
> Y ponzi poniendo cordura a un hilo de bolsa, hablando de... bolsa.



Coño! Este es el hilo de bolsa? Pensaba que era el de "si te enamoras, pierdes". Vale, pues: He comprado Tesla, porque si ha pasado de 30 a 160 lo mismo puede llegar a 250, no? ::


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> solo les faltaba que tomar propofol :8: :ouch:
> 
> https://www.sedar.es/vieja/restringido/2000/febrero/alucinaciones_eroticas.htm
> 
> ...



De aquí pocos han hecho la mili... y claro, así les va...


----------



## tarrito (1 Sep 2013)

ah! que dice que está usted como un mandril

¿no ha visto las fotos que se suelen postear pro aquí de mandriles, verdad? :fiufiu:

las suele postear muy bien un marciano al que le gustan los Flan-es


----------



## BlueLaser (2 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> ah! que dice que está usted como un mandril
> 
> ¿no ha visto las fotos que se suelen postear pro aquí de mandriles, verdad? :fiufiu:
> 
> las suele postear muy bien un marciano al que le gustan los Flan-es



Nop. Pero me he estudiao a fondo el jilo de las pelirrojas calientes.

Es hustec pelirroja? Lo puede probar con foto?


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Sep 2013)

El SP Pepon .... A ver cuanto le dura


----------



## BlueLaser (2 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> El SP Pepon .... A ver cuanto le dura



Para ser el hilo del IBEX jugais mucho con el SP..., no?


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Dados dos números naturales consecutivos (ej el "a" y el "a+1"). ¿cuántos números naturales hay entre sus cuadrados?.



Veo que algunp va a gastar el lapiz.

Para pasar de un cuadrado perfecto al siguiente hay aue sumar 2a+1 siendo a la raiz cuadrada del primer cuadrado perfecto. Piensen en un poligono cuadrado. El area es el cuadrado perfecto y el lado es la raiz cuadrada. Para llegar al cuadrado perfecto siguiente hay que estirar los lados "a+1" y "a" respectivamente para aue no haya solape.


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Veo que algunp va a gastar el lapiz.
> 
> Para pasar de un cuadrado perfecto al siguiente hay aue sumar 2a+1 siendo a la raiz cuadrada del primer cuadrado perfecto. Piensen en un poligono cuadrado. El area es el cuadrado perfecto y el lado es la raiz cuadrada. Para llegar al cuadrado perfecto siguiente hay que estirar los lados "a+1" y "a" respectivamente para aue no haya solape.



Les pongo otro pero este tiene truco.

Cualquier numero impar mayor que siete se puede expresar como la suma de tres numeros primos.


----------



## ddddd (2 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Les pongo otro pero este tiene truco.
> 
> Cualquier numero impar mayor que siete se puede expresar como la suma de tres numeros primos.



¿9?

Un saludo.


----------



## BlueLaser (2 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Les pongo otro pero este tiene truco.
> 
> Cualquier numero impar mayor que siete se puede expresar como la suma de tres numeros primos.



Truco no tiene ninguno, pero para demostrarte una conjetura tan débil necesitaria varias páginas. :

Aparte, si es con 7 y no con 5 deben ser numeros primos impares


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Truco no tiene ninguno, pero para demostrarte una conjetura tan débil necesitaria varias páginas. :
> 
> Aparte, si es con 7 y no con 5 deben ser numeros primos impares



Conjetura debil de Mr. G. Resuelta muy recientemente por un peruano afincado en Paris tras 237 años de esfuerzos. En total 133 paginas. No lo intentes y asi salvas la vida de un roble


----------



## BlueLaser (2 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Conjetura debil de Mr. G. Resuelta muy recientemente por un peruano afincado en Paris tras 237 años de esfuerzos. En total 133 paginas. No lo intentes y asi salvas la vida de un roble



Pobre peruano, dedicar 237 años de esfuerzos a su demostracion


----------



## atman (2 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Pobre peruano, dedicar 237 años de esfuerzos a su demostracion



El gato, que debió usar las 7 vidas...


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Pobre peruano, dedicar 237 años de esfuerzos a su demostracion



Asi quedo su gato


----------



## atman (2 Sep 2013)

Government let British company export nerve gas chemicals to Syria - UK Politics - UK - The Independent

Les vendemos las armas (para quedarnos con su pasta) y luego les castigamos por usarlas (para quedarnos con el país).

---------------------------------

También por el lado de la oferta, otra política es necesaria. | Economistas Frente a la Crisis

Un pequeño análisis, muy realista de la situación de España. Así no vamos a ninguna parte...

------------------------------------

Everyone In The Tech And TV Industries Is Passing Around This Speech By Kevin Spacey | Business Insider Australia

[YOUTUBE]P0ukYf_xvgc[/YOUTUBE]


------------------------------------
Isaac Asimov’s 1964 Predictions About What the World Will Look 50 Years Later — in 2014 | Open Culture

En 1964 Asimov nos puso deberes y andamos algo lentos en algunas cosas... habrá que ponerse las pilas...


----------



## << 49 >> (2 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cualquier numero impar mayor que siete se puede expresar como la suma de tres numeros primos.



Bueno, siempre puedes hacer que uno de los tres primos sea el tres: x = 3 + y + z

Así solamente te hace falta expresar x - 3, que será un número par mayor que cuatro, como suma de dos números primos.

Ahora solamente te falta demostrar la Conjetura de Goldbach y ya lo tienes. :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Conjetura debil de Mr. G. Resuelta muy recientemente por un peruano afincado en Paris *tras 237 años de esfuerzos*. En total 133 paginas. No lo intentes y asi salvas la vida de un roble



Joder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







---------- Post added 02-sep-2013 at 07:35 ----------

Bueno, ya me lo pongo yo


----------



## sr.anus (2 Sep 2013)

Buenos dias hamijos del guano

Tengo un presenti- miento con sacyr, santander y bankinter. Luego vendre a por mi owned y corneado por pandoro


----------



## wetpiñata (2 Sep 2013)

Buenos días. 

Vienen fuertes los futuros. Veremos si Europa se atreve a subir sin la referencia americana. 

Hoy puede ser un día cat-sensitive. Tengan un gelocatil a mano.


----------



## Cascooscuro (2 Sep 2013)

Este no es el hilo del Ibex?


----------



## amago45 (2 Sep 2013)

SACYR viene pepona en la pre-apertura ... 2,79


----------



## Sin_Perdón (2 Sep 2013)

Objetivos del dia: entrar en Sacyr y en Amper a un precio razonable del cierre.

Buenos dias y buena suerte en el comienzo del curso 2013-2014 !!! :rolleye: Que saquemos todos buenas notas al final del mismo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Sep 2013)

Buenos dias señores, señoras y jatencios. ¿Que tal el verano? 

El ibex igual o se ha operado de algo¿?


----------



## inversobres (2 Sep 2013)

Hoy es el tipico dia como cuando al colegio no van los matones y el pringao se hace el fuerte. Tengo claro que el ibex va a chapar muy por encima de los 8400, todo el teatro de siria + primer dia de mes (encima sin yankis).

A relajar el ojete que ya ha llegado el primer rabazo.

---------- Post added 02-sep-2013 at 09:06 ----------

PD: vuelve algo de volumen y subimos. Navidades en las alturas.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (2 Sep 2013)

Pues muy fuerte hemos empezado. Para mantener esta efervescencia de inicio de curso el ibex tendría que cerrar el dia con un +2,5% por lo menos. Yo no me lo creo así que mejor quietos de momento.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas , pole y tal 

se os advirtio ejpertitos , el subir no se va a acabar :no:


----------



## Sideshow Bob (2 Sep 2013)

buenos días y buen comienzo de semana/mes







si que hemos empezado con fuerza


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Hoy es el tipico dia como cuando al colegio no van los matones y el pringao se hace el fuerte. Tengo claro que el ibex va a chapar muy por encima de los 8400, todo el teatro de siria + primer dia de mes (encima sin yankis).
> 
> A relajar el ojete que ya ha llegado el primer rabazo.
> 
> ...



relajese , digo relajelo :XX:

---------- Post added 02-sep-2013 at 09:21 ----------

sideshow boob si que empieza fuelte la semana ::


----------



## paulistano (2 Sep 2013)

Buenos dias...

Que asco de ibex, no guanea como es debido.....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Sep 2013)

Guano, noooooooooooooooooooo.

Subanme ese ibex. 

Cuenta la leyenda que una vez el ibex cotizo fuera de los 8xxx puntos. En un mundo donde el ayer es tiempo lejano eso debio ocurrir hace minolles de años.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2013)

amonoh alcistillas :Baile: 

mostraremos al gacelerio que no tiene porvenir la resistencia al poderio del siemprealcismo :no:


----------



## sr.anus (2 Sep 2013)

Han pasado por encima de mis 3 ordenes de compras, y eso que tenia pensado el gap, y habia dejado bastante "hueco". Cabrones, he dejado las ordenes mas o menos en la mitad del huecazo de hoy


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Guano, noooooooooooooooooooo.
> 
> Subanme ese ibex.
> 
> Cuenta la leyenda que una vez el ibex cotizo fuera de los 8xxx puntos. En un mundo donde el ayer es tiempo lejano eso debio ocurrir hace minolles de años.



en tus tiempos mozos chinito :o


----------



## Sin_Perdón (2 Sep 2013)

Venga. Otro dentro de Amper. A ver si toca el decimo de loteria este año.

Jatencio abstengase de comentarios ( no del guisqui ).


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2013)

empieza ahora el brutal rally alcista , el objetivo final sera la destruccion del ejercito de ejpertitos el objetivo secundario los 10200 :no:

pero tendremos mucho cuidado con la tendencial jran alcista , aunque la superemos intramensualmente , no cerraremos por encima de ella hasta dentro de 3 o 4 meses , advertidos quedais , MV no es traidor :no:


----------



## inversobres (2 Sep 2013)

Parece que los 8500 estan mas cerca de lo que pensaba. Veremos que dice la ONU y cuandos gacelos dejaran por el camino.


----------



## ponzi (2 Sep 2013)

Venga Matilde!!Rema con fuerza,que nos lanzan una opa


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2013)

cerramos largos 8300-8470 y cargamos cortos , aun no hemos atacado con fuelza la jran bajista :no:


----------



## vermer (2 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Se subió a la cabeza del impresentable de Enrique Cerezo???ienso:
> 
> 
> ::
> ...



Parece que no te cae bien del todo... 

Lo de castuzo hp es redundante con todo lo anterior, pero vamos, para que algún día el diccionario de la RAE recoja la definición de castuzo, la misma es bastante precisa.

Jodó cómo está hoy el IBEx, banquitos, prisas y demás


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos largos 8300-8470 y cargamos cortos , aun no hemos atacado con fuelza la jran bajista :no:



lol por no llorar , maestrito :ouch:


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Sep 2013)

Pasaba a saludar, +13% en PRS ya 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Sep 2013)

recordar la regla de Janus de +/-0.75 en el SP


----------



## atman (2 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> recordar la regla de Janus de +/-0.75 en el SP



Hoy el SP está cerrado... Es el Labor Day, o día de las parturientas...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2013)

::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Hoy el SP está cerrado...



Para mañana  :ouch: :XX:


----------



## davinci (2 Sep 2013)

¿Entramos ya en PRISA con cienmilmillones de euros?


----------



## amago45 (2 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pasaba a saludar, +13% en PRS ya
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Me he salido en 0,21 desde 0,198. No lo veo claro. Aseguro el 'mini-reward' y a otra cosa mariposa :::


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Sep 2013)

Tiene pinta de que se está moviendo algo, a esta hora ya se ha negociado el mismo volumen que en un dia 'normal'. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (2 Sep 2013)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Entramos ya en PRISA con cienmilmillones de euros?



Quite el mil y ya puede lanzar una opaEstaran negociando digital + lo mas seguro y si no mediaset o santillana


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2013)

amonoh bajistillas :Baile:

no hay piedad para los siemprealcistas :no:

jran bajista haya vamos :bla:

---------- Post added 02-sep-2013 at 11:25 ----------

cerramos cortos 8470-8420 y cargamos largos otra vez :rolleye:


----------



## amago45 (2 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que se está moviendo algo, a esta hora ya se ha negociado el mismo volumen que en un dia 'normal'.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Mi impresión sobre Prisa hoy:

El volumen que comentas ha sido todo en la primera hora. El viernes hubo un cierre muy bueno porque fue fin de mes y los fondos de inversión tuvieron que comprar a última hora para meter este 'chicharro patrio' en sus carteras de inversión a fin de mes. Así que cerramos en 0.20

Hoy con la emoción de la subida del viernes ha habido una buena subasta y una primera hora fetén, pero aun así sólo se ha movido 1 millon de acciones hasta las 9.50. A partir de ahí no ha pasado nada, no se ha movido la acción. Hay pequeños ticks cada 2 3 minutos de 200-500 acciones (alguien que se ha dejado el automático puesto y está haciendo compras sin parar, ya verás que gracia cuando llegue a casa y vea el desaguisado ... :

Hoy sin los usanos no se si habrá volumen. La juerga de hoy está en el resto del IBEX, en Prisa la fiesta me da que acabó a las 9.50.

Dicho esto, seguro que luego hace lo contrario de lo que digo y me arrepiento de haberme salido en 0.21 y de no haberla dejado correr ... Espero que haya más puntos de entrada, y si no pues como los 'grandes jimbersores', entraremos a mercado


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2013)

amonoh alcistillas :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Venga Matilde!!Rema con fuerza,que nos lanzan una opa



Hay que hacerle llegar al CEO de Vodafone como de buena es matilde. Un informe de los suyos OoM siempre eso si, con los parametros bien altos para una venta en los 22 euros, porque tendran que pagar prima a los accionistas actuales claro.

Con el tema del peñon de fondo sera complicado, pero tambien lo era reconducir el amor por el vidrio de Mr.P, hagamoslo pues.


----------



## FranR (2 Sep 2013)

Buenos días y tal!!!!!!


----------



## atman (2 Sep 2013)

Síp, da la impresión de que el volumen inicial les ha venido de miedo para colocar más papel y ahora, a apretar suavesiiito...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2013)

amonoh alcijtah


----------



## alimon (2 Sep 2013)

El volumen de Amper es un poco patético hoy.

Pero la situación se parece bastante a la de hace unos días cuando se disparó un 10%.

La gente comprando paquetitos de 5 o 10 mil títulos a 1,28, y automáticamente el cuidador mete otro paquetito de 10 mil a la venta a 1,28.

No interesa que de momento pase de ahi. Así estuvo hace unos días, pero en 1,19-1,18 hasta que apareció el volumen bestia en la última hora y media.

Puede ser hoy, puede ser mañana, pero volverá a hacer lo mismo.


----------



## sarkweber (2 Sep 2013)

Me gustaria saber la opinion de los foreros de este hilo sobre las ibertrolas. Su grafico me confunde. :: Gracias de antemano.


----------



## ponzi (2 Sep 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hay que hacerle llegar al CEO de Vodafone como de buena es matilde. Un informe de los suyos OoM siempre eso si, con los parametros bien altos para una venta en los 22 euros, porque tendran que pagar prima a los accionistas actuales claro.
> 
> Con el tema del peñon de fondo sera complicado, pero tambien lo era reconducir el amor por el vidrio de Mr.P, hagamoslo pues.



Para la semana que viene tengo pensado un informe por areas geograficas.No se yo muy bien si vodafone puede opar a Tef,fijo que se meteria por medio la comision de la competencia,practicamente se harian con la mitad de Europa.Miedo me da Vodafone con 100.000 mill en la caja,les han pagado a precio de oro el 45% del capital de verizon.


----------



## paulistano (2 Sep 2013)

10.000 amper a 1.28....orden dada estando a ese precio y no se han comprado...ahora en 1,29.

la dejo puesta.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (2 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> El volumen de Amper es un poco patético hoy.
> 
> Pero la situación se parece bastante a la de hace unos días cuando se disparó un 10%.
> 
> ...



221.000 me salen negociadas a esta hora, osea que tampoco está tan mal.

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo en que quien está entrando no quiere que se caliente demasiado el valor para poder entrar a el menor precio posible. Pero cada 10 dias aproximadamente le meten un arreón de pasta y para arriba un 8-10%. Luego venden algo para bajarla y asustar gacelillas que venden prestas.
La tengo a 1,28 y como baje a menos de 1,25 cargaré más.
Objetivo en 2-3 meses: 1,70-1,80


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Sep 2013)

La verdad es que el volumen de PRS se ha esfumado. Ha sido movimiento retail, y antes de la subida de verdad habrá sacudida del árbol as usual. 
Viendo el libro de órdenes veo posiciones de demanda de 30-50k que desaparecen al aproximarse el precio. Totalmente gaceril. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulistano (2 Sep 2013)

Ahora mismo

AMPER
Sesión 2/09/13 13:09
Último	1,29
Variación	0,01
Variación(%)	0,78
Cierre anterior	1,28
Apertura	1,29
Máximo	1,32
Mínimo	1,27
Volumen	254.671


----------



## itaka (2 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> recordar la regla de Janus de +/-0.75 en el SP



esa regla en que consiste lo he leido un parde veces y no se como interpretar, la famosa regla


----------



## Sin_Perdón (2 Sep 2013)

itaka dijo:


> esa regla en que consiste lo he leido un parde veces y no se como interpretar, la famosa regla



Es una regla de andar por casa que dice que cuando el SP abre con una subida o bajada de aproximadamente el 0,75%, existen muchas posibilidades que, a lo largo de la jornada, esa diferencia se x2 hasta llegar a 1,50%. 
Le puedo asegurar que se cumple más veces que menos.


----------



## Cascooscuro (2 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Es una regla de andar por casa que dice que cuando el SP abre con una subida o bajada de aproximadamente el 0,75%, existen muchas posibilidades que, a lo largo de la jornada, esa diferencia se x2 hasta llegar a 1,50%.
> Le puedo asegurar que se cumple más veces que menos.



Y siendo hoy festivo en USA tambien se aplica la regla? :


----------



## Sin_Perdón (2 Sep 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Y siendo hoy festivo en USA tambien se aplica la regla? :



Pues no creo porque solo se aplica al SP que yo sepa. Para preguntas más profundas sobre la regla al maestro armero. ::


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Sep 2013)

Buenos días señores! Empujen esas Amper!


----------



## Sin_Perdón (2 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Buenos días señores! Empujen esas Amper!



Siempre que veo su avatar me da como un escalofrió, permitame que le diga. No se si seré el único...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2013)

bienvenidito jolines 

ahi va el ibex :baba:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (2 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo mas seguro es que pase lo que dices.Pensar que bmw no solo fabrica coches,tiene departamentos de mk,analisis de ventas,fichas de clientes.. Es un know- how importante y que han tardado muchas decadas en perfeccionar.Pero ojo que puede pasar a la inversa, apple en el mundo movil no era nadie y mirales ahora.



.
BMW cumplirá pronto un siglo de existencia y, a pesar de algunos puntos bastantes oscuros en su historia, la verdad es que ha sabido sobrevivir a situaciones muy difíciles, incluída la destrucción física de sus fábricas por los bombardeos.

Ahora están encarrilando bastante bien la transición a la electricidad (en mi opinión mejor que sus vecinos de MB), y no es fácil que un recién llegado les pase por encima así cómo así. Tesla puede tener el mejor coche eléctrico a día de hoy pero, cuando llegue el momento de la verdad en el mercado, BMW tendrá una gama completa y una historia detrás que les respalda, y eso lo tendrá mucho en cuenta su cliente tradicional de cierta edad.


----------



## paulistano (2 Sep 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> BMW cumplirá pronto un siglo de existencia y, a pesar de algunos puntos bastantes oscuros en su historia, la verdad es que ha sabido sobrevivir a situaciones muy difíciles, incluída la destrucción física de sus fábricas por los bombardeos.
> 
> Ahora están encarrilando bastante bien la transición a la electricidad (en mi opinión mejor que sus vecinos de MB), y no es fácil que un recién llegado les pase por encima así cómo así. Tesla puede tener el mejor coche eléctrico a día de hoy pero, cuando llegue el momento de la verdad en el mercado, BMW tendrá una gama completa y una historia detrás que les respalda, y eso lo tendrá mucho en cuenta su cliente tradicional de cierta edad.



De hecho a punto estuvo mercedes benz de comprarla...vaya disgusto se habria llevado el chinito:|


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Siempre que veo su avatar me da como un escalofrió, permitame que le diga. No se si seré el único...



No eres el único, decenas de mujeres tiene esa misma sensación cuando me ven.



muertoviviente dijo:


> bienvenidito jolines
> 
> ahi va el ibex :baba:



Ya lo veo ya....le dije que estaba de acuerdo con usted en el rebote sobre los 8.200...


----------



## Topongo (2 Sep 2013)

Bueno saludos a todos...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (2 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> De hecho a punto estuvo mercedes benz de comprarla...vaya disgusto se habria llevado el chinito:|



.
Bueno, hace tiempo de eso, alomojó chinito no tenía edad de llevarse esos disgustos: 




> En *1959*, tras dos años de dificultades económicas, BMW parecía no tener más posibilidad de salvación que ser adquirida por Daimler, que en aquello tiempos aún mantenía el apellido de Benz. La compra era impulsada por Friedrich Flick que pretendía eliminar a BMW y dejar a Mercedes sin rivales directos.
> 
> La jugada de Quandt
> 
> ...




En cualquier caso, lo de los puntos oscuros iba más bien por esto:



> En 1944 la empresa alcanzó unas ventas de 750 millones de RM en ventas y 56.000 empleados, de los cuales aproximadamente la mitad eran trabajadores a la fuerza.
> 
> BMW se sirvió de grandes cantidades de trabajadores forzosos y de presos con base en el campo de concentración de Dachau para la producción de motores de avión en la planta de Allach (Planta II).




Estás cosas quedan para la historia, y es difícil que se olviden. No sé si BMW venderá mucho en Israel.


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pasaba a saludar, +13% en PRS ya
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



De momento poco volumen pero sí que está en un primer paso.

---------- Post added 02-sep-2013 at 14:56 ----------




davinci dijo:


> ¿Entramos ya en PRISA con cienmilmillones de euros?



Hombre, si honras al hilo con 400,000 euros como compra a mercado, se te agradecerá.

Sentirías el placer del león moviendo le valor y disparando las órdenes preconfiguradas que pudieran estar esperando.

---------- Post added 02-sep-2013 at 14:58 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Quite el mil y ya puede lanzar una opaEstaran negociando digital + lo mas seguro y si no mediaset o santillana



Puede ser un calentón sin más. Si hubiera noticias noticiosos de esencia, se estarían moviendo más de los 200,000 euros que llevan negociados.


----------



## wetpiñata (2 Sep 2013)

Hablando de escalofríos...







Lo de la mano es un trozo de manzana.


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Para la semana que viene tengo pensado un informe por areas geograficas.No se yo muy bien si vodafone puede opar a Tef,fijo que se meteria por medio la comision de la competencia,practicamente se harian con la mitad de Europa.Miedo me da Vodafone con 100.000 mill en la caja,les han pagado a precio de oro el 45% del capital de verizon.



Ponzi, VOD tiene todo el interés en las compañías de cable. Lo ha demsotrado los últimos años con las adquisiciones que ha hecho a precio de oro.

No va a comprar TEF, a nivel de Tribunal de la Competencia tendría vetos en algunos países.

La OPA de TEF debe venir de afuera y ahí se encontrarán con las reticencias de los gobiernos.

Sinceramente veo muy improbable una OPA que salga victoriosa sobre TEF.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (2 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> 221.000 me salen negociadas a esta hora, osea que tampoco está tan mal.
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo en que quien está entrando no quiere que se caliente demasiado el valor para poder entrar a el menor precio posible. Pero cada 10 dias aproximadamente le meten un arreón de pasta y para arriba un 8-10%. Luego venden algo para bajarla y asustar gacelillas que venden prestas.
> La tengo a 1,28 y como baje a menos de 1,25 cargaré más.
> Objetivo en 2-3 meses: 1,70-1,80




Pero, si no es molestia, a qué se debe esta apuesta en las Amper?
POr qué hay un convencimiento de que irá hacia arriba? En base a qué?

Janus comentaba que en un par de años multiplicaría por 4. 

POdemos razonar un poco todo esto o al menos explicar cuales pueden ser los motivos de esa mejoría?

8:


----------



## amago45 (2 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> ---------- Post added 02-sep-2013 at 14:58 ----------
> 
> Puede ser un calentón sin más. Si hubiera noticias noticiosos de esencia, se estarían moviendo más de los 200,000 euros que llevan negociados.



Ha vuelto de vacaciones Benito Y Monjardín a las compras, 270k acciones a mercado. Sigue acumulando, sin vender nada.

El tío que se haya dejado el sistema automático comprando PRISAs de 200 en 200 es para darle un premio 

Por cierto por técnico: PRISA cierra muy bien la semana y se acerca a la resistencia de 0,205? por GESPROBOLSA 02/09/13


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2013)

El SP está entre una directriz alcista y una bajista. Ahora mismo ataca a la bajista y tiene indicadores que pueden estar indicando un recorrido mayor hacia arriba. Claro está que primero hay que resolver ese fight.

---------- Post added 02-sep-2013 at 15:41 ----------




ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pero, si no es molestia, a qué se debe esta apuesta en las Amper?
> POr qué hay un convencimiento de que irá hacia arriba? En base a qué?
> 
> Janus comentaba que en un par de años multiplicaría por 4.
> ...



Janus decía que si (condicional) multiplicaba x4 en dos años estaría de puta madre. Pero es un condicional.

Con que llegue a 5 euros es suficiente :8:


----------



## amago45 (2 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, VOD tiene todo el interés en las compañías de cable. Lo ha demsotrado los últimos años con las adquisiciones que ha hecho a precio de oro.
> 
> No va a comprar TEF, a nivel de Tribunal de la Competencia tendría vetos en algunos países.
> 
> ...



Recordad que cuando se rumoreó que había una oferta de AT&T por Telefónica, el Ministro de Industria dijo que no se debería aceptar ya que Telefónica es un "activo estratégico del tejido productivo nacional y olé" 8:

Pero si la oferta de AT&T es en plan 100.000 millones para tito Alierta, y 30.000 millones para tito Soria y tal por las molestias, a lo mejor la cosa se podría arreglar ... ... que la castuza es muy castuza )


----------



## Hinel (2 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El SP está entre una directriz alcista y una bajista. Ahora mismo ataca a la bajista y tiene indicadores que pueden estar indicando un recorrido mayor hacia arriba. Claro está que primero hay que resolver ese fight.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-sep-2013 at 15:41 ----------
> 
> ...



Quizás haya gente que venda el Dax por si cierra el hueco en unas pocas sesiones...


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Recordad que cuando se rumoreó que había una oferta de AT&T por Telefónica, el Ministro de Industria dijo que no se debería aceptar ya que Telefónica es un "activo estratégico del tejido productivo nacional y olé" 8:
> 
> Pero si la oferta de AT&T es en plan 100.000 millones para tito Alierta, y 30.000 millones para tito Soria y tal por las molestias, a lo mejor la cosa se podría arreglar ... ... que la castuza es muy castuza )



Bueno, eso de que el gobierno puede vetar la operación está muy bien ........ hasta que deja de estarlo. Piensen que España está sostenida por la liquidez del BCE, por la compra de deuda desde fuera y sobre todo porque los bancos internacionales están refinanciando la deuda privada que es muy relevante y desde luego impagable. Cualquiera de estas acciones podría ser puesta en solfa si RameroJoy se pone papista.

También era muy estratégica Endesa y se lo vendieron al Gobierno italiano!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Sep 2013)

5 euros janus no seas avaro ......... a 10.....


----------



## amago45 (2 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> También era muy estratégica Endesa y se lo vendieron al Gobierno italiano!!!!!!!!!!!.



+1 

y Telefónica se quedó buena parte de Telco, que por cierto vaya ruina de inversión, es que ni sinergias ha generado ienso:


----------



## Zuloman dos (2 Sep 2013)

Buenas amigos, solo me paso a saludar a las viejas glorias del hilo 

Para quien no sepa quien soy que prehunten por el inventor del TT o el pipeante incansable 

Saluden los viejjos foreros del hilo, es una alegria poder volver a "verles" :Aplauso:

PD : Forrense dejando al botas en la miseria ::


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Sep 2013)

Vodafone va a destrozar el mercado de telefonía en España - Blogs de Valor Añadido

Después de muchos dimes y diretes parece que por fin ayer se cerró el buy-out por parte de Verizon del 45% de Verizon Wireless en manos de Vodafone. En números redondos se está hablando de una transacción valorada en 100.000 millones de euros que irían directamente, en forma de acciones de la matriz y dinerito en efectivo, al operador móvil británico. Estaríamos ante la tercera mayor operación corporativa de la historia tras la protagonizada por la propia Vodafone con Mannesmann (152.000) y por AOL y Time Warner (123.000) a finales de los 90.

Lo verdaderamente interesante es lo que puede hacer Vodafone con ese dinero. Obviamente, pagar primero una factura fiscal que, según los distintos analistas, puede oscilar, en función de la fórmula elegida, entre los 4.000 y los 26.000 millones. A partir de ahí, dejar aseadito el balance, repartir un dividendo especial (que algunos ya se han apresurado en cuantificar en 40.000 millones) y, ¿por qué no?, reforzar su posición en mercados estratégicos a través de compras selectivas.

Es este último hecho el que ha puesto al mercado de las telecomunicaciones mundiales nerviosito desde que el miércoles por la noche los medios especializados anticiparon que, esta vez sí, era la definitiva.

No es de extrañar.

Dos son los elementos esenciales a analizar en relación con la posible estrategia a seguir por el ‘nuevo rico’ de la industria: dónde va a poner su punto de mira geográficamente y en qué perfil de sociedades o activos va a invertir.

Respecto a la primera cuestión, por descarte, el gran beneficiado del interés comprador de la firma debería ser Europa. África todavía es un mercado potencial cuyas cifras concretas distan mucho de justificar grandes aventuras, especialmente cuando ya tienes un posicionamiento en algunas de las economías más desarrolladas del continente. La experiencia asiática, por lo menos por lo que a la India respecta, ha sido desastrosa, y no han tenido más éxito el resto de los operadores occidentales que han desembarcado por allá. Complicado. En Estados Unidos, como prueba esta misma desinversión, hay poco que rascar, mientras que en Latinoamérica sólo Brasil y México son mercados de calado. GVT en la primera nación, en manos de Vivendi, y Lusacell, perteneciente al Grupo Salinas, en la segunda, podrían ser alternativas. Pero estamos hablando, de nuevo, de segundo y tercer escalón de los respectivos escalafones locales con un problema adicional sin resolver: la conectividad.
Y es que, en la respuesta a la pregunta del tipo de empresas que Vodafone podría comprar, este concepto cobra una importancia esencial. No hay que olvidar que buena parte de los accesos a la red móvil, en un porcentaje cercano al 80%, se producen a través de conexiones wifi a las líneas fijas de hogares, empresas u otros centros públicos o privados. Es decir, las autopistas por las que transita la información pertenecen a terceros, lo que resta a Vodafone una capacidad adicional de facturación y de control de la clientela brutal, más allá del debate sobre el valor de las infraestructuras y la necesidad o no de peajes a determinadas compañías por colapsarlas con su contenido.
Europa y conectividad, por tanto, van a marcar la pauta de actuación de la compañía presidida en España por Francisco Román.

Es evidente que la experiencia de Carlos Slim en KPN -cuyas ansias de gobierno derivadas de la OPA lanzada sobre el 100% de la compañía se han visto frenadas por un ente tan atípico como la Fundación del mismo nombre aún casi antes de empezar- pone de manifiesto la imposibilidad de adquirir incumbentes, empresas de bandera de amplia tradición y valor estratégico a nivel estatal, debido a las trabas locales. Cosas de una Vieja Europa a la que, en términos de competencia, le cuesta ver con buenos ojos determinadas transacciones mientras impulsa, paradójicamente, procesos de consolidación interestatales.

Sin embargo, para los cableros a lo largo y ancho de la geografía europea, la lluvia de millones que le va a llegar a Vodafone de manos de su antiguo socio americano puede convertirse en maná en el desierto de la rentabilidad de sus inversiones en red. Vodafone los necesita para consolidar un modelo de negocio que hace tiempo que superó la voz como fuente principal de ingresos y descansa en el tráfico de datos como salvavidas futuro. Se acaban de situar, de la noche a la mañana, en el punto de mira.

Firmas como Jazztel o la propia ONO son candidatas perfectas para una consolidación imprescindible que, sin duda alguna, va a cambiar el panorama del sector no sólo en España, sino en toda la región. De hecho, la británica ya asomó la patita en 2012 con la compra de Cable & Wireless por el doble de lo que cotizaba al iniciarse las conversaciones o con la adquisición en junio de este mismo año de Kabel Deutschland en Alemania por 7.700 millones de euros (84,5 más 2,5 de dividendo por acción frente a los 22 de cuando salió a bolsa en 2010, casi 14 veces su operating cash flow). Importan poco los exigentes múltiplos de la primera (similares a la germana pero que apenas capitaliza 1.750 millones) o la debilidad financiera (ya bien superada) de la segunda. La merma de los ingresos tradicionales derivada de la crisis, una mayor competencia en el segmento premium y la dificultad operativa y estructural para ofrecer paquetes completos, televisión incluida, la obligan a mover ficha ahora que puede.

No lo duden. Nos espera un otoño caliente en el que, de la mano de Vodafone, este nuestro mercado de las telecos no lo va a conocer ni la madre que lo parió. Capital riesgo e inversores adelantados se frotan las manos ante tal perspectiva. Habrá concentración, cierto. Pero, sobre todo, una presión adicional en márgenes derivada de la convergencia que será la puntilla final de aquellos que, de momento, tratan de sobrevivir como pueden ante la imposibilidad de hacerlo como quieren. Al tiempo.

Buena semana a todos.


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Sep 2013)

por cierto, alguien puede decir la diferencia del motor de Tesla y los otros fabricantes de motores eléctricos en cuanto a tecnología empleada.


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2013)

Para los gamesinos.

Gamesa ha formado lo que podría ser un techo que solo queda confirmado si se pierden los 5 euros por título. Esta referencia es de suma importancia porque ahí se ha detenido milimétricamente dos desplomes y ahí fue donde se produjo la fuga tras la presentación de los últimos resultados que a mí personalmente no me parecieron nada realmente espectacular. Sí es cierto que cerraron el grifo de las pérdidas operativas definitivamente pero no han abierto el del crecimiento del negocio. Eso dura dos días como no abran el segundo grifo.

Decía que lo que se está viendo puede catalogarse de "techo" en la medida de que hay máximos decrecientes etc..... Anoten que los 5 euros es el nivel importante. Ahí vamos a estar mirando con la caña de pescar.

---------- Post added 02-sep-2013 at 16:12 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> +1
> 
> y Telefónica se quedó buena parte de Telco, que por cierto vaya ruina de inversión, es que ni sinergias ha generado ienso:



En Telco la han cagado y Alierta, como buen casztuzo español, no está dispuesto a reconocer que la pifió y no se sale reconociendo que "precio de venta menor, mucho menor, que el precio de compra".

Esta noticia es de hoy. Es muy esclarecedor lo que dice sobre la necesidad de concentración poniendo de ejemplo lo que sucede en China y en USA. Tengan en cuenta que ha sido en la UIMP y ahí solo se va a lanzar mensajes al mercado y con la mayor de las intenciones del mundo.


- El consejero delegado de Telefónica ha subrayado la necesidad de que la industria en Europa sea más competitiva para recuperar posiciones frente a otras regiones del mundo y ha destacado también la importancia de ofrecer la experiencia de Internet que persigue el cliente para impulsar el crecimiento del sector.


- Álvarez-Pallete ha explicado que las bases del éxito del proceso de transformación de Telefónica en una Telco Digital están, entre otras, en la inversión sostenida, en una mayor capilaridad y en la compartición de redes, así como en la oferta de nuevos servicios más sencillos y en el compromiso con la innovación tecnológica. 

Santander, 2 de septiembre de 2013.- José María Álvarez-Pallete, consejero delegado de Telefónica, ha destacado hoy en Santander el papel clave que representan las operadoras de telecomunicaciones en la construcción del mundo digital, ya que en torno a ellas giran otros ecosistemas, como el de las aplicaciones, los contenidos, los sistemas operativos o los dispositivos. También ha incidido en la capacidad de las telco para proporcionar al cliente aquello que más valora, especialmente desde la perspectiva de la privacidad y la seguridad de las comunicaciones. 

Estos aspectos, el de la seguridad y la privacidad, son parte de la experiencia de Internet que persigue el cliente, junto a la demanda de servicios innovadores y de precio y calidad, entre otros, y “son precisamente las operadoras de telecomunicaciones quienes están en disposición de cumplir con estas expectativas apoyando la transparencia y la no discriminación en el contexto del nuevo ecosistema”, ha señalado el consejero delegado de Telefónica, quien ha subrayado, además, que el sector telco supone más de un tercio del hipersector y contribuye activamente a la creación de ingresos. 

En el contexto de su participación en la jornada inaugural del 27º Encuentro de Telecomunicaciones de la UIMP, Álvarez-Pallete ha señalado también que la industria europea debe ganar en competitividad, pues “a pesar del gran crecimiento del tráfico experimentado en los últimos años, Europa es la única región del mundo cuyas operadoras no crecen en ingresos” y ha subrayado la necesidad de consolidar el sector en Europa y de simplificar su entorno regulatorio. En este sentido, ha ilustrado su ponencia comparando los 339 operadores móviles existentes en Europa frente a los 9 de Estados Unidos o los 3 de China, y confrontando los 27 marcos regulatorios que coexisten en la eurozona frente a los referentes normativos únicos que rigen para la industria tanto en Estados Unidos como en China. 

Por lo que se refiere a Telefónica, José María Álvarez-Pallete ha dedicado parte de su intervención a desgranar las bases de la transformación que la compañía ya ha emprendido hacia su conversión total en una Telco Digital, con el fin de acercar a las personas lo mejor de la tecnología, y dar así respuesta a la experiencia de Internet que espera alcanzar el usuario. 

En este sentido, de entre los distintos pilares sobre los que se ha asentado este proceso de transformación, destaca el de la mayor capilaridad alcanzada por la compañía, así como la mejora de la red y de los sistemas y la adopción de una estrategia de compartición del despliegue de redes con otros operadores, que está redundando en la mejora de la infraestructura para el usuario y en mayores eficiencias y ahorros de costes para la compañía.

Otro de los pilares del cambio pasa por la oferta de nuevos servicios más sencillos o por la apuesta por ecosistemas alternativos. El consejero delegado de Telefónica ha destacado el nuevo modelo comercial implantado por la compañía en países como España, Alemania, Reino Unido, Brasil o Chile, así como las exitosas ofertas convergentes que están ayudando a avanzar en esa misma dirección, como es el caso de Movistar Fusión en España o de O2 Refresh en el Reino Unido. 

José María Álvarez-Pallete ha subrayado también el esfuerzo inversor sostenido por parte de Telefónica como parte especialmente relevante de este proceso y ha comparado la inversión de 9.500 millones de euros acometida por la compañía en 2012 con los ingresos combinados de dos gigantes de Internet, como es el caso de Yahoo y Facebook y que representan 7.900 millones de euros. 

Liderar la innovación tecnológica, por último, es otra de las claves del proceso transformador de Telefónica, con casos de éxito como Wayra -que en dos años ha abierto academias en 12 países y ha acelerado 244 startups-, Amérigo –presente en 4 países y con un capital invertido de en torno a 300 millones de euros- o Campus Party, el mayor evento de tecnología, ocio y cultura digital del mundo que precisamente hoy inaugura una nueva edición en Londres. 

Finalmente, y desde su intervención en Santander, el consejero delegado de Telefónica ha destacado la importancia de que los operadores de telecomunicaciones que componen la industria cambien el modo de mirar al mundo para encarar así con éxito la mayor revolución de la historia de la humanidad: la revolución digital.


----------



## atman (2 Sep 2013)

Zuloman dos dijo:


> Buenas amigos, solo me paso a saludar a las viejas glorias del hilo
> 
> Para quien no sepa quien soy que prehunten por el inventor del TT o el pipeante incansable
> 
> ...



Le he visto por ahí y esperaba que pasara al menos a saludar... le ha costado ¿eh?

Sea bienvenido.


----------



## paulistano (2 Sep 2013)

Pues se me ha cruzado la orden de las 10.000 amper a 1,28....

A ver como salimos de esta...


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2013)

Vean, vean ....

The Fall Of Emerging Market Currencies - Business Insider

---------- Post added 02-sep-2013 at 16:28 ----------

De vuelta a los orígenes.

BlackBerry Board Member: We Should Be Niche - Business Insider

---------- Post added 02-sep-2013 at 16:31 ----------

Sorpresa sorpresa

August South Korean Exports - Business Insider


----------



## ddddd (2 Sep 2013)

Buenas tardes.

Janus, ¿cómo sigue viendo a JC Penney?

¿Sigue viéndola bajista o podría tener un cierto rebote en estos momentos?

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues se me ha cruzado la orden de las 10.000 amper a 1,28....
> 
> A ver como salimos de esta...



Coño paulistano, acabas de entrar y ya piensas en salir!

Esas Amper que maduren hasta navidad!


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Janus, ¿cómo sigue viendo a JC Penney?
> 
> ...



O solventa su panorama pero YA o perderá los 12,4 usd como soporte e irá varios puntos para abajo.

La vela del viernes no fue mala porque huele a posible vuelta pero tiene que darse la vuelta y con volumen YA.


----------



## paulistano (2 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Coño paulistano, acabas de entrar y ya piensas en salir!
> 
> Esas Amper que maduren hasta navidad!



Nada, espero no salirme en tiempo.... En cuanto suba razonablemente se pone stop cubriendo comisiones mas una buena noche de cena y copas y a dejarla subir hasta que las plusvis me abrasen las manos.


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Nada, espero no salirme en tiempo.... En cuanto suba razonablemente se pone stop cubriendo comisiones mas una buena noche de cena y copas y a dejarla subir hasta que las plusvis me abrasen las manos.



La volatilidad es nuestro enemigo en estos chicharros.


----------



## paulistano (2 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> La volatilidad es nuestro enemigo en estos chicharros.



Exacto.... Mismamente hoy se ha movido entre 1,32 y 1,24.....


----------



## Topongo (2 Sep 2013)

Por qué hay tanta fe en amper¿?


----------



## ponzi (2 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, VOD tiene todo el interés en las compañías de cable. Lo ha demsotrado los últimos años con las adquisiciones que ha hecho a precio de oro.
> 
> No va a comprar TEF, a nivel de Tribunal de la Competencia tendría vetos en algunos países.
> 
> ...



Yo veo muy dificil que veamos una opa,otra cosa muy diferente es que Vodafone intente desgranar compañia por compañia como ha pasado con Tef y Kpn.La proxima semana quiero analizar un poco el sector por encima.A priori me cuesta creer que Verizon pague 100.000 mill en efectivo ,seguramente parte sera en acciones,la verdad no se ni porque lo han hecho ya controlaban la empresa,es lo mismo que paso con prisa y sogecable pero multiplicado por x.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2013)

bueno se termino la jornada :Aplauso:

mañana mas , ande andara reve , espero por su bien que haya cogido las plusvis el viernes , bueno hasta mañana gacelerio :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Sep 2013)

Este tito Ron es mu Grande :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

[YOUTUBE]a_QMhF8I9HE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (2 Sep 2013)

Ha escrito un pequeño artículo en Safehaven. Con los argumentos conocidos por todos en contra del ataque.

Aquí está...

Will Congress Endorse Obama's War Plans? Does it Matter? | Ron Paul | Safehaven.com


----------



## j.w.pepper (2 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ha escrito un pequeño artículo en Safehaven. Con los argumentos conocidos por todos en contra del ataque.
> 
> Aquí está...
> 
> Will Congress Endorse Obama's War Plans? Does it Matter? | Ron Paul | Safehaven.com



El Obama está demostrando que es puro marketing, un producto vacío y que está alcanzando en tozudez e imbecilidad a su predecesor, lo cual era bastante difícil y que sobrevive gracias a la impresora de billetitos, veremos el legado que le va a dejar al próximo presidente usano. Es una pena que en el partido republicano no apoyen en las primarias a hombres del calado intelectual de Ron Paul. Leer cualquier artículo publicado por
este hombre es caviar para el intelecto, como diría Js.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Sep 2013)

Para ser festivo en USA vaya ostia han dado. La plata subiendo un 3% 

Jato, cerré el chiringuito el viernes, no acostumbro a dejar índices abiertos en finde, ya me cuesta hacerlo en diario.... hoy estaba largo en Vértice 360 :: es broma 

En fin, se acabó la jornada intensiva  Voy a preparar la cena mientras se baja el capítulo 12 de Breaking Bad 

Les leo luego. Alba hoy daba un euro easy por acción.


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2013)

Ponzi, todo tuyo.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...edido-a-punetera-calle-judas.html#post9807520


----------



## BlueLaser (2 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Hoy el SP está cerrado... Es el Labor Day, o día de las parturientas...



Aun con eso..., mas de 10 paginas de post!!! Alguno de vosotros trabajais o ganais en bolsa lo suficiente para no hacer otra cosa?


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2013)

Gatroploloteoco, que se escapa la churri de tu perímetro latinogatenuno.

Diana Nyad Completes 103-Mile Swim From Cuba to Florida - Business Insider

---------- Post added 02-sep-2013 at 22:04 ----------




BlueLaser dijo:


> Aun con eso..., mas de 10 paginas de post!!! Alguno de vosotros trabajais o ganais en bolsa lo suficiente para no hacer otra cosa?



Menos de 20 pages al día es un fracaso. Un hilo que se precie supera las 400 largas páginas.


----------



## paulistano (2 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Aun con eso..., mas de 10 paginas de post!!! Alguno de vosotros trabajais o ganais en bolsa lo suficiente para no hacer otra cosa?



Pues espere a ver un día de esos en los que Tonuel pasa a certificar y Condor a reirse un poco, va a flipar:XX:


----------



## tarrito (2 Sep 2013)

yo particularmente al final del año me quedo igual o palmo pasta :S

y cuando cojo una racha ganadora lo suelo gastar en tonterías o anticipando compras de regalos de navidad, cumpleaños y etc

básicamente lo que consigo es tener que esforzarme más en mi trabajo para compensar lo perdido ::

eso sí, aquí se puede aprender mucho y de variados temas ... y los buenos momentos no se pagan con $€$€ ni te los quita nadie 8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> eso sí, aquí se puede aprender mucho y de variados temas ... y los buenos momentos no se pagan con $€$€ ni te los quita nadie 8:



Ah, pero aquí invertís en bolsa en serio? Joder, yo venía como a un club de fumadores, a echar el rato ::


----------



## tarrito (2 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ah, pero aquí invertís en bolsa en serio? Joder, yo venía como a un club de fumadores, a echar el rato ::



bueno, ahora en serio ( :: ) yo me paso a principio de mes para hacer la pole ... y luego ya si eso para chinchar al pirata, a jatencio, al caballero de las mesas de cristal (a onde sabrà metío???) y poco más 

:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues espere a ver un día de esos en los que Tonuel pasa a certificar y Condor a reirse un poco, va a flipar:XX:




8 de agosto 2011, SP -6,66%,51 páginas. Esa la medida de todas las cosas.:no:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/236629-habeis-visto-ibex-35-3t-2011-a-306.html#post4806684


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> bueno, ahora en serio ( :: ) yo me paso a principio de mes para hacer la pole ... y luego ya si eso para chinchar al pirata, a jatencio, al caballero de las mesas de cristal (a onde sabrà metío???) y poco más
> 
> :XX:



Recuerdo cuando nos regalaba alguna pelirroja, qué tiempos :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2013)

Vamos que nos vamos, a ver si se sube el ratio de pages por día.

[YOUTUBE]xsDtmm-vmbU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## darwinn (2 Sep 2013)

Bueno, a ver cómo va ANR mañana.


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2013)

Dale al mandingo:

[YOUTUBE]4colUrn6lhk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (2 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Recuerdo cuando nos regalaba alguna pelirroja, qué tiempos :rolleye:



solo 1 que luego se me envician
:X


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 8 de agosto 2011, SP -6,66%,51 páginas. Esa la medida de todas las cosas.:no:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/236629-habeis-visto-ibex-35-3t-2011-a-306.html#post4806684



Y ya entonces estaba el jato en el jilo... que rápido pasa el tiempo...


----------



## tarrito (2 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y ya entonces estaba el jato en el jilo... que rápido pasa el tiempo...



yo también lo estoy revisando ... empieza el día con la coña que le hacíamos a rafaxl, que como no! se mosquea el hombre :: :ouch:


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2013)

[YOUTUBE]MKBgwAOkUJQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (2 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ponzi, todo tuyo.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...edido-a-punetera-calle-judas.html#post9807520



Hay dos imágenes que hablan por si solas







Si fuese un poco mas listo quitaría el dividendo dos años mas y problema resuelto


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay dos imágenes que hablan por si solas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 59213
> 
> ...



No jodas. Lo que tenía que hacer es poner 2 euros de dividendo por año y comprometer 2,000 millones en recompra de acciones.


----------



## ponzi (2 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay dos imágenes que hablan por si solas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 59213
> 
> ...



Fijaros en toda la caja que han manejado esta gente y todos los dividendos desperdiciados

Compra O2

O2 costo 27.295 millones de euros, tan solo habrían necesitado una parte de los dividendos para haber financiado el 100% de la compra


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2013)

Ya pero sin esos dividendos quizá la hubieran llevado muchísimo más abajo porque no habría habido la chicha compradora de los grandes internacionales. Es lo único que ha sabido ver bien Alierta, o quien se lo haya dicho.

---------- Post added 02-sep-2013 at 23:54 ----------

Ponzi, you are dropping bombs!!!!!!

Seek in another place!!!!


----------



## ponzi (2 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No jodas. Lo que tenía que hacer es poner 2 euros de dividendo por año y comprometer 2,000 millones en recompra de acciones.



Tu imaginate como estaria con 25.000 mill de deuda menos, la veriamos por encima 20 euros y tratando de tu a tu a Vodafone y Att. Cuando hay deudas lo principal es quitarlas de en medio. Por eso me fije en Tef, lleva un año haciendo los deberes, de cerca de 60.000 mill a 52.000 mill en un año.


----------



## Janus (3 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tu imaginate como estaria con 25.000 mill de deuda menos, la veriamos por encima 20 euros y tratando de tu a tu a Vodafone y Att. Cuando hay deudas lo principal es quitarlas de en medio. Por eso me fije en Tef, lleva un año haciendo los deberes, de cerca de 60.000 mill a 52.000 mill en un año.



Antes no estábamos dentro y ahora sí por lo que es ahora cuando toca hacer los deberes.


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Antes no estábamos dentro y ahora sí por lo que es ahora cuando toca hacer los deberes.



Yo mientras vea que trimestre a trimestre bajan la deuda y aumentan las inversiones en 4g y fibra seguiré dentro , independientemente de la cotización. Ahora como lo anterior no se cumpla y no exista ninguna causa justificada como la compra de E plus en ese mismo instante me saldré independientemente de la cotización.Creo que tienen motivos de sobra para incrementar el valor de Telefonica, o lo hacen ellos o lo hará otro, me inclino a pensar que prefieren la 1 opción.


----------



## Janus (3 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo mientras vea que trimestre a trimestre bajan la deuda y aumentan las inversiones en 4g y fibra seguiré dentro , independientemente de la cotización. Ahora como lo anterior no se cumpla y no exista ninguna causa justificada como la compra de E plus en ese mismo instante me saldré independientemente de la cotización.Creo que tienen motivos de sobra para incrementar el valor de Telefonica, o lo hacen ellos o lo hará otro, me inclino a pensar que prefieren la 1 opción.



Pallete is a smart guy and one day he will be walking back.


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pallete is a smart guy and one day he will be walking back.



Contra Alierta? No lo se.De momento la verdad es que tanto Pallete como Eva son los responsables del milagro del balance, no lo estan haciendo mal y de momento Alierta no se ha entrometido.


----------



## Janus (3 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Contra Alierta? No lo se.De momento la verdad es que tanto Pallete como Eva son los responsables del milagro del balance, no lo estan haciendo mal y de momento Alierta no se ha entrometido.



En 3 años Alierta ya ha salido o dejará de meterse en la estrategia etc.... El paso al frente dado con Pallete ha resuelto muchas dudas internas y ha tranquilizado mucho a los fondos californianos quienes tienen siempre sus dudas con Alierta porque es una persona que tiene poco que perder con sus decisiones.


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En 3 años Alierta ya ha salido o dejará de meterse en la estrategia etc.... El paso al frente dado con Pallete ha resuelto muchas dudas internas y ha tranquilizado mucho a los fondos californianos quienes tienen siempre sus dudas con Alierta porque es una persona que tiene poco que perder con sus decisiones.



Normal Alierta apenas se juega su patrimonio personal,nada que ver por ejemplo con Bmw o Inditex.Que le ves como el sucesor?No lo tengo yo tan claro mas que nada porque no seria elegido por el gobierno de turno,hay que respetar nuestras costumbres...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> yo también lo estoy revisando ... empieza el día con la coña que le hacíamos a rafaxl, que como no! se mosquea el hombre :: :ouch:



Dicen las malas lenguas que está entre nosotros.:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## amago45 (3 Sep 2013)

Buenos dias y ya tal ...
Microsoft Enters Into $7.2B Deal To Buy Nokia’s Devices And Services Business And License Its Patents | TechCrunch
Ya soólo falta que anuncien a Stephen Elop como sustituto de Ballmer :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (3 Sep 2013)

Buenos dias.

Ayer alguien dijo: "sacyr viene en la preapertura a 2,78" y asi fue.

Donde se puede ver eso? Tal vez en profundidad de mercado?:rolleye:


----------



## amago45 (3 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Ayer alguien dijo: "sacyr viene en la preapertura a 2,78" y asi fue.
> 
> Donde se puede ver eso? Tal vez en profundidad de mercado?:rolleye:



Teniendo con tu broker datos en tiempo real puedes vigilar la pre-apertura para ver como van transaccionando las agencias de bolsa, y observando, te pueden dar alguna pista de hasta donde han llegado a cruzar órdenes.
Si luego abren a las 9 un poco por debajo de esos cruces que has visto en la pre-apertura, puede haber un pequeño reward en los primeros minutos de operativa si eres rápido comprando y vendiendo.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Ayer alguien dijo: "sacyr viene en la preapertura a 2,78" y asi fue.
> 
> Donde se puede ver eso? Tal vez en profundidad de mercado?:rolleye:



.
Como dice amago, ahora mismo yo veo en el pre que sacyr cerró ayer a 2.791 y están cambiando cromos a 2.810, o ITX a + 0.5 del cierre de ayer. Te puede dar una pista de por dónde van los tiros. Pero realmente lo más fiable es ver cómo va el SP (bastante en verde ahora mismo).


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Sep 2013)

La jugada para nokia qué supone de reward para el accionista? 5500 mills para 3700 millones de acciones sale aprox. a 1,48 euros por acción.

Veremos hoy subir la acción un 50% ? es decir ponerse alrededor de 4,50 ?

No se, me parece poco por todo lo que se llevan.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

empezamos un nuevo dia en el ibex , el indice noble :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Buenos dias y ya tal ...
> Microsoft Enters Into $7.2B Deal To Buy Nokia’s Devices And Services Business And License Its Patents | TechCrunch
> Ya soólo falta que anuncien a Stephen Elop como sustituto de Ballmer :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Solo se queda la division movil y las patentes.Habra que ver que se queda Nokia,menudo pastizal va a tener en el banco,de hecho la accion creo que va a cotizar con descuento frente a la caja.Este moviento era logico,una gran jugada por parte de Microsoft.


http://www.abc.es/tecnologia/moviles/20130903/abci-microsoft-compra-nokia-millones-201309030754.html


----------



## amago45 (3 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> La jugada para nokia qué supone de reward para el accionista? 5500 mills para 3700 millones de acciones sale aprox. a 1,48 euros por acción.
> 
> Veremos hoy subir la acción un 50% ? es decir ponerse alrededor de 4,50 ?
> 
> No se, me parece poco por todo lo que se llevan.



Puede que el CEO también vaya en el paquete...ienso:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Sep 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Puede que el CEO también vaya en el paquete...ienso:



Qué insinuas? que Nokia se quita un peso negativo de encima? no se si podemos asimilarlo a nuestro (don) cesar alierta...:rolleye:

Ale, empezamos con un +45%....poco me he ido....


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Qué insinuas? que Nokia se quita un peso negativo de encima? no se si podemos asimilarlo a nuestro (don) cesar alierta...:rolleye:
> 
> Ale, empezamos con un +45%....poco me he ido....



De los movimientos mas claros que he visto en bolsa,comprar duros a tres pesetas....y justo cuando se anuncia me pilla fuera:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> De los movimientos mas claros que he visto en bolsa,comprar duros a tres pesetas....y justo cuando se anuncia me pilla fuera:



Ponzi, te juro que tantas veces lo has dicho que pensaba que tenías algo dentro....


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Ponzi, te juro que tantas veces lo has dicho que pensaba que tenías algo dentro....



Y tenia...pero cuando compre el piso liquide todo,en esta creo que me sali con un +20%,si no recuerdo mal en menos de una semana


----------



## Tonto Simon (3 Sep 2013)

Yo llegue a tener 7000 acciones:::: la semana pasada me salto el stop y estaba buscando otra vez una entrada...me quedo hecho polvo porque había metido mucho curro en nok. No pensé en que la compra iba a ser tan rápida ...en fin a veces se gana y otras se deja de ganar...


----------



## McFly (3 Sep 2013)

En agosto le he sacado 4000 pavos limpios a vertice.....hoy 560 pavos...es un chicharro pero los movimientos son claros


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Sep 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Yo llegue a tener 7000 acciones:::: la semana pasada me salto el stop y estaba buscando otra vez una entrada...me quedo hecho polvo porque había metido mucho curro en nok. No pensé en que la compra iba a ser tan rápida ...en fin a veces se gana y otras se deja de ganar...



Mi padre las lleva desde hace años a un precio medio de 5,10 euros esperando este movimiento para salirse. Osea que aun se saldrá con una perdida media del 20%. En fin....no siempre se gana. O mejor aun, que pocas veces ganamos....


----------



## Tonto Simon (3 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Mi padre las lleva desde hace años a un precio medio de 5,10 euros esperando este movimiento para salirse. Osea que aun se saldrá con una perdida media del 20%. En fin....no siempre se gana. O mejor aun, que pocas veces ganamos....



Desde el principio se ha dicho que Eloy era un troyano, y así se ha demostrado. Le ha entregado nokia a Microsoft justo cuando empezaba a ser rentable. Com siempre ganan los mismos y pierde el accionista. En un par de años nokia, con otra estrategia valdría más de 7 euros..


----------



## ghkghk (3 Sep 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Yo llegue a tener 7000 acciones:::: la semana pasada me salto el stop y estaba buscando otra vez una entrada...me quedo hecho polvo porque había metido mucho curro en nok. No pensé en que la compra iba a ser tan rápida ...en fin a veces se gana y otras se deja de ganar...




Qué duro. Si a mí que he pensado muchas veces en meterme (por lo de duros a 3 pesetas que dice Ponzi) ya me duele no haber estado dentro, lo tuyo debe ser... 

Otras veces ganarás, esto es muuuuuuuuuuy largo.

Y de paso, POLE en el hilo de septiembre!!


----------



## amago45 (3 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Qué insinuas? que Nokia se quita un peso negativo de encima? no se si podemos asimilarlo a nuestro (don) cesar alierta...:rolleye:
> 
> Ale, empezamos con un +45%....poco me he ido....



Todo lo contrario, este tío trabajaba en Microsoft, se fue a hacer la mili a Nokia y vuelve a casa por la puerta grande. Y para colmo es medio usano (canadiense)

A ver si Bwin o Bet365 crea un poll para apostar por el sucesor de Ballmer, me juego las llaves de la casa del Lago Como ::


----------



## vermer (3 Sep 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Desde el principio se ha dicho que Eloy era un troyano, y así se ha demostrado. Le ha entregado nokia a Microsoft justo cuando empezaba a ser rentable. Com siempre ganan los mismos y pierde el accionista. En un par de años nokia, con otra estrategia valdría más de 7 euros..




A mi me parece evidentísimo que el tal Elop es no un topo, un mega-topo sin modales. La fiscalía finlandesa debería estar tras él noche y día. Es completamente imposible hacerlo peor... a no ser que tu objetivo sea otro diferente.

Con un cacharrito Android, sólo uno pero razonablemente bueno y por diversificar, Nokia hubiese valido muchísimo más. ¿Porqué esa cerrazón?

Yo tuve unas pocas acciones a 2'5x por tentarla, y no veía el momento de salir. Al final subió y salí, pero se me quitaron las ganas de volverles a mirar. Ahora ya oficialmente en manos de mocosoft para mi han dejado de existir definitivamente.


----------



## amago45 (3 Sep 2013)

Por cierto en PRISA sigue Deutsche Bank con el automático puesto con compras muy pequeñas cada dos minutos con precio por encima de 0.205 y comprando un % pequeño del BID (200-2000 acciones)

Estoy por llamarles y avisarles de que se han dejado el automático encendido


----------



## Topongo (3 Sep 2013)

Joder ha sido quitarme de BME y para arriba y para arriba...
Por cierto por mucho que miro lo de amper no se, no lo acabo de ver claro, estuve buscando los post que lo expliquen pero no los encuantro, algun link?
Por cierto por qué SAN remolonea tanto? va claramente por detrás del IBEx y parece que no acaba de coger fuerza.


----------



## paulistano (3 Sep 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Joder ha sido quitarme de BME y para arriba y para arriba...
> Por cierto por mucho que miro lo de amper no se, no lo acabo de ver claro, estuve buscando los post que lo expliquen pero no los encuantro, algun link?
> Por cierto por qué SAN remolonea tanto? va claramente por detrás del IBEx y parece que no acaba de coger fuerza.



De amper dijeron que hace unos dias hubo un volumen brutal....una especie de toma de posiciones....

....o tal vez un empapelamiento masivo de gacelas del hvei35:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> De amper dijeron que hace unos dias hubo un volumen brutal....una especie de toma de posiciones....
> 
> ....o tal vez un empapelamiento masivo de gacelas del hvei35:ouch:



no le sobra razon paulistano ienso:


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Joder ha sido quitarme de BME y para arriba y para arriba...
> Por cierto por mucho que miro lo de amper no se, no lo acabo de ver claro, estuve buscando los post que lo expliquen pero no los encuantro, algun link?
> Por cierto por qué SAN remolonea tanto? va claramente por detrás del IBEx y parece que no acaba de coger fuerza.



Porque no le falta nada para tener 12000 mill de accs en circulacion,el doble que hace 7 años.Ademas la morosidad en Brasil y Mexico se esta disparando,por lo visto en Brasil esta en la pole position,es lo que tiene dar creditos por las favelas.


----------



## paulistano (3 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Porque no le falta nada para tener 12000 mill de accs en circulacion,el doble que hace 7 años.Ademas la morosidad en Brasil y Mexico se esta disparando,por lo visto en Brasil esta en la pole position,es lo que tiene dar creditos por las favelas.



Y el real depreciándose a marchas forzadas.

Hace un año un euro equivalia a 2,5 reales aprox.....ahora 3,15.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Sep 2013)

lo que nokia debería hacer es un sistema operativo válido para su integración (total) en otros dispositivos tablets pc, tv......

es decir un sistema operativo *único* para cualquier dispositivo de comunicaciones
Hasta MsFT temblaría


----------



## Topongo (3 Sep 2013)

Si, claro, el tema es si dejará de emitir con cada nuevo dividendo que da o va a empezar a amortizar autocartera, porque a este paso va a valer mas el papel que la acción, no tengo claro cuanto mas podrá aguantar con este dividendo...
El tema de BME me tiene un poco preocupado, yo siempre he hecho cartera de largo y no suelo vender casi nunca, esta vez para compensar lo hice, pero ando un poco rayado (al final en un par de años le coges cariño a la acción y todo) y analizando un poco el valor no tengo demasiado claro que lo volvamos a ver en poco tiempo por debajo de 20, salvo locura en siria o malos resultados (cosa que no ha pasado). Sigue siendo una buena rpd pero claro quitarmela hace una semana y volver a ella...
En fin son disertaciones sanas....


----------



## ghkghk (3 Sep 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Si, claro, el tema es si dejará de emitir con cada nuevo dividendo que da o va a empezar a amortizar autocartera, porque a este paso va a valer mas el papel que la acción, no tengo claro cuanto mas podrá aguantar con este dividendo...
> El tema de BME me tiene un poco preocupado, yo siempre he hecho cartera de largo y no suelo vender casi nunca, esta vez para compensar lo hice, pero ando un poco rayado (al final en un par de años le coges cariño a la acción y todo) y analizando un poco el valor no tengo demasiado claro que lo volvamos a ver en poco tiempo por debajo de 20, salvo locura en siria o malos resultados (cosa que no ha pasado). Sigue siendo una buena rpd pero claro quitarmela hace una semana y volver a ella...
> En fin son disertaciones sanas....




No sé cómo llevas lo de las pérdidas y ganancias en el pasado, pero piensa en lo de los dos meses antes de recomprar...


----------



## Topongo (3 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No sé cómo llevas lo de las pérdidas y ganancias en el pasado, pero piensa en lo de los dos meses antes de recomprar...



Creo recordar que es solo si vendes a perdida y las recompras para compensar plusvalias no? yo lo hago para cubrir perdidas...
Vamos puedo estar equivocado.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Sep 2013)

Lo decía porque no sabía tu situación. Hay gente que lo desconoce y la lía*

* Teniendo en cuenta que no sé muy bien cómo va a pillar Haciendo esto a menos que lleve a cabo una inspección más que exhaustiva...


----------



## vermer (3 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> lo que nokia debería hacer es un sistema operativo válido para su integración (total) en otros dispositivos tablets pc, tv......
> 
> es decir un sistema operativo *único* para cualquier dispositivo de comunicaciones
> Hasta MsFT temblaría




La cuestión es que en su día viendo la apuesta de Google (android) y su exitosa aceptación (lo tenía absolutamente todo para imponerse a escala mundial), le convertían a android en casi un standard. Era suicida no tener al menos tu dispositivo android. Tal y como han hecho todos. Una únicasalvedad: Apple. Pero es que esos tíos venden otra cosa y lo hacen muy bien (que le implican otras esclavitudes). Nokia no jugaba esa liga.

Ahora todo esto ha pasado a mejor vida.


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

Esta la regla 7/10 que a Santander viene que ni pintado.Si durante 10 años obtienes el 7% de rentabilidad al final del periodo duplicas capital,si durante 7 años obtienes un 10% tambien duplicaras el capital.Ahora mismo santander emite acciones a un ritmo del 10%-12% anual,en 7 años mas llegara a los 24000 mill de acciones...Antes veremos algun contrasplit


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Sep 2013)

Buenos dias señorias,

ese indice patrio marcando el territorio verde.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2013 at 10:54 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Esta la regla 7/10 que a Santander viene que ni pintado.Si durante 10 años obtienes el 7% de rentabilidad al final del periodo duplicas capital,si durante 7 años obtienes un 10% tambien duplicaras el capital.Ahora mismo santander emite acciones a un ritmo del 10%-12% anual,en 7 años mas llegara a los 24000 mill de acciones...Antes veremos algun contrasplit



Botin ha encontrado su propia impresora, yo le nombraba Bernanke of the year.

Jrande Botin. ¡Que saga! Hay apellidos que marcan.


----------



## garpie (3 Sep 2013)

Pero qué coño ha pasado?? Menudo velote en 2 minutos


----------



## atman (3 Sep 2013)

Ostia! que ha pasado????


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias señorias,
> 
> ese indice patrio marcando el territorio verde.
> 
> ...



gafe :ouch:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Sep 2013)

Quien ha apretado el botón !!!!!!!!!!????????????


----------



## Krim (3 Sep 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias señorias,
> 
> ese indice patrio marcando el territorio verde.




Hola, Ibex, soy tu menstruación.

En otro orden de cosas. ¿Alguien tiene un LG Optimus G o conoce a alguien que lo tenga? En caso afirmativo ¿Me podéis decir que tal os va? ¿Lo recomendais? Ando a la búsqueda de móvil nuevo y parece el mejor candidato.


----------



## sr.anus (3 Sep 2013)

mierda me equivoque de nuevo! vaya limpieza de stop, a seguir escalando


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

parece un despioje ienso:


----------



## Sideshow Bob (3 Sep 2013)

vaya caida!! wtf??


----------



## Janus (3 Sep 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Buenos dias y ya tal ...
> Microsoft Enters Into $7.2B Deal To Buy Nokia’s Devices And Services Business And License Its Patents | TechCrunch
> Ya soólo falta que anuncien a Stephen Elop como sustituto de Ballmer :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Qué hp!!!!!!!!!!!, justo tras perder la directriz que anticipaba bajadas.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Sep 2013)

que ha pasado


----------



## atman (3 Sep 2013)

*Russia Says Missiles Seen Heading Toward East Mediterranean*

Bloomberg.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

misilitos , ataca bobama ienso:


----------



## xavigomis (3 Sep 2013)

empieza la fiesta...
g0 g0 g0


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

la bolsa ni lo va a notar , mas alla de este despioje , el ataque limitado y sin ningun riesgo de escalar , porque no hay poder capaz de frenar el poderio gringo .


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Sep 2013)

Putin iba corto, seguro.


----------



## Topongo (3 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Hola, Ibex, soy tu menstruación.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas. ¿Alguien tiene un LG Optimus G o conoce a alguien que lo tenga? En caso afirmativo ¿Me podéis decir que tal os va? ¿Lo recomendais? Ando a la búsqueda de móvil nuevo y parece el mejor candidato.



nexus 4 ahora a 200€ en ggogle play nada mejor calidad /precio


----------



## Krim (3 Sep 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> nexus 4 ahora a 200€ en ggogle play nada mejor calidad /precio



Ya...pero no tiene 4G :/.


----------



## Topongo (3 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Ya...pero no tiene 4G :/.



Mmm es que el software de capa de LG está bastante por debajo de cualquier otro... a no ser que vayas a meterle roms cocinadas y demás...
Hombre el 4g , pues tu verás la importancia que le das a mi con bajar a 21Mb/s me vale a fecha de hoy y supongo que durante un par de años mas, pero eso va en cada uno...


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Sep 2013)

fcc ... desbocada


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> fcc ... desbocada



Estoy por comprar solo para que baje del asco que le tengo a esta compañia.


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la bolsa ni lo va a notar , mas alla de este despioje , el ataque limitado y sin ningun riesgo de escalar , porque no hay poder capaz de frenar el poderio gringo .





Será despioje, Játrapa, pero los 80 puntos en apenas 100 segundos, en contra del sentido que estaba ya establecido para el resto de la sesión, le aseguro que se han llevado por delante alguna que otra posición.

Qué me dice, ¿ hace una lata de cola-loca en el ambigú de debajo de su casa ?


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias señorias,
> 
> ese indice patrio marcando el territorio verde.
> 
> ...



En algun punto dentro de los proximos 10 años veremos algun contrasplit y asunto arreglado.Asi es la bolsa splits y contrasplits hasta el fin de los tiempos.Es como la materia y la energia no se destruye simplemente se transforma.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

cuanto tiempo don pollas , bienvenido al ibex , mes de los docemiles 

despioje puro y duro , gacelillas no olvideis comprar cuando estemos por los 9500 :Baile:

dejese de coca colas , hoy tuve 2 desayunos , uno con cafecito y el otro con te :no:


----------



## Burbujilimo (3 Sep 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Será despioje, Játrapa, pero los 80 puntos en apenas 100 segundos, en contra del sentido que estaba ya establecido para el resto de la sesión, le aseguro que se han llevado por delante alguna que otra posición.
> 
> Qué me dice, ¿ hace una lata de cola-loca en el ambigú de debajo de su casa ?



Un honor verle por estos lares maese.

¿Nos cuenta como se ha visto ese velón de las 10:50 desde matrix?


----------



## Janus (3 Sep 2013)

Don Pollastre, tiempo hace ya!!!!.

Espero que venga con las pilas cargadas por el jatlopdoureo dice que hay 12,000 IBEX a la vista ::


----------



## juanfer (3 Sep 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Será despioje, Játrapa, pero los 80 puntos en apenas 100 segundos, en contra del sentido que estaba ya establecido para el resto de la sesión, le aseguro que se han llevado por delante alguna que otra posición.
> 
> Qué me dice, ¿ hace una lata de cola-loca en el ambigú de debajo de su casa ?



Buenos días maese. Desde una vela de 60 pipos en el dax por el año pasado no veíamos nada parecido. El guano aumenta los mensajes del hilo.


----------



## Janus (3 Sep 2013)

1,4M de acciones en el ask en Prisa sobre los 0,21.

Empiezan a tomar posiciones y aquí hay mucho mentiroso. Ojo.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

el guano es la droja del hvei :o


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En algun punto dentro de los proximos 10 años veremos algun contrasplit y asunto arreglado.Asi es la bolsa splits y contrasplits hasta el fin de los tiempos.Es como la materia y la energia no se destruye simplemente se transforma.



En 10 años a este ritmo Botin tala el amazonas. La inundacion de papel cuando viene es para quedarse.

Mr.P sagerao, a sio sagerao, me pensaba que sabia muerto la merkel haciendo balconin en mallorca.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2013 at 11:38 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> cuanto tiempo don pollas , bienvenido al ibex , mes de los docemiles
> 
> despioje puro y duro , gacelillas no olvideis comprar cuando estemos por los 9500 :Baile:
> 
> dejese de coca colas , hoy tuve 2 desayunos , uno con cafecito y el otro con te :no:



12000, 9500 :8: :: ::

Sospecho que la inmensa batalla entre las dos jrandes se debio cobrar la vida del guano.

En toda su megalomania usted acierta cuando yerra.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Sep 2013)

vuelta al curro, pollastre 

qué tal por Suiza?


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Un honor verle por estos lares maese.
> 
> ¿Nos cuenta como se ha visto ese velón de las 10:50 desde matrix?




Como curiosidad, que sé que por aquí mola mucho el rollo del contubernio judeomasónico, las conspiraciones, etc. etc.... fíjese en la vela @1m 10:30, si quiere ver un clamoroso ejemplo de información privilegiada usada por una pequeña élite "in the know".

Bloomberg News tiene fama de ser rápido, pero parece ser que no ha podido competir con "esos" señores, que 23 minutos antes del breaking news ya estaban correctamente posicionados :rolleye:

Por lo demás, pequeño desastre. La sesión estaba configurada para testear al menos de nuevo los 8270+. Para cuando se ha producido la noticia - verdad o mentira, da igual - había ya bastante gente posicionada. Parte de la hostia han sido ventas, pero otra parte importante la ha provocado simplemente el stop overrun posterior. 

Entre cola-loca y cola-loca, el Játrapa no concede importancia a esta vela; yo no sé qué pensar. Veo ahora mismo a muchos gacelérrimos subiéndose al típico tren de "tras el susto, compro y volvemos al punto de partida, y me saco una platita grande". 

"Veremos" si en realidad no se ha aprovechado esto para invertir máquinas y volver a visitar el 8K bajo. 

Pero recuerde, yo no he dicho nada, nunca estuve aquí, y ese torpedo no se autodestruyó: Ud. lo oyó explosionar contra el Alpha ruso :


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Sep 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Será despioje, Játrapa, pero los 80 puntos en apenas 100 segundos, en contra del sentido que estaba ya establecido para el resto de la sesión, le aseguro que se han llevado por delante alguna que otra posición.
> 
> Qué me dice, ¿ hace una lata de cola-loca en el ambigú de debajo de su casa ?




.
Hombre, maese, cuanto tiempo. Aquí hablando de Teslas Model S y BMW eléctricos y no se digna dar su opinión. ¿Que tal el RS7 :rolleye: ?

Y si suelta algo de bolsa, estupendo.


----------



## atman (3 Sep 2013)

La noticia dice que son dos "objetos balísticos" lanzados en el centro del Mediterráneo hacia la costa oriental....

Digo yo... no estaban de maniobras los ingleses por ahí????


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> La noticia dice que son dos misiles lanzados en el centro del Mediterráneo hacia la costa oriental....
> 
> Digo yo... no estaban de maniobras los ingleses por ahí????



La que estás liando Blas!







La fragata española ‘Blas de Lezo’ navega desde Ferrol hacia Siria


Tenía previsto zarpar este domingo para liderar una misión antiterrorista en el Mediterráneo, *aunque la partida se adelantó al jueves*, informa 'El Correo Gallego'
 *Viaja con más armamento que de lo habitual* y su despliegue coincide con un posible ataque sobre Siria de EEUU


Blanco y en botella, el Blas de Lezo se va de Cruzadas!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

deben estar probando los misilitos y de paso haciendo guerra psicologica , para el regimen genocida de al-assad hubiese sido mejor un ataque limitado de un par de dias y luego seguir intentando vencer a los rebeldes .

esto de tener encima la espada de damocles es mucho mas perjudicial para al-assad , se estan registrando muchas deserciones .


----------



## Krim (3 Sep 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Mmm es que el software de capa de LG está bastante por debajo de cualquier otro... a no ser que vayas a meterle roms cocinadas y demás...
> Hombre el 4g , pues tu verás la importancia que le das a mi con bajar a 21Mb/s me vale a fecha de hoy y supongo que durante un par de años mas, pero eso va en cada uno...



No sabía yo eso del software de LG...si es fail y le voy a tener que meter una ROM, le quita atractivo desde luego.

21 Mb/s es mucho, tampoco sabía que el HSDPA+ podía llegar a eso (¡Anda que estoy quedando como un ejperto!:cook, creo que tienes un punto de razón con eso...


----------



## juanfer (3 Sep 2013)

Un desencadenante de estos puede provocar un crash bursátil. No sabemos cual lo provocara pero hay que estar preparados.


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

Estos ingleses de verdad que caracter mas malo tienen,para una vez que Tef hace algo en favor de sus clientes como es el acuerdo con Yoigo,ya estan estos tirando chinitas...Si tanto les pica que lancen una opa contra Tef por 150.000 mill

www.eleconomista.mobi/tecnologia/no...erar-que-favorece-a-Telefonica.html#_Noticias


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Sep 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Como curiosidad, que sé que por aquí mola mucho el rollo del contubernio judeomasónico, las conspiraciones, etc. etc.... fíjese en la vela @1m 10:30, si quiere ver un clamoroso ejemplo de información privilegiada usada por una pequeña élite "in the know".
> 
> Bloomberg News tiene fama de ser rápido, pero parece ser que no ha podido competir con "esos" señores, que 23 minutos antes del breaking news ya estaban correctamente posicionados :rolleye:
> 
> Por lo demás, pequeño desastre. La sesión estaba configurada para testear al menos de nuevo los 8270+. Para cuando se ha producido la noticia - verdad o mentira, da igual - había ya bastante gente posicionada. Parte de la hostia han sido ventas, pero otra parte importante la ha provocado simplemente el stop overrun posterior.



:Aplauso: :Aplauso:

Hay ganas de subir desde los 81xx peladillos. 

Donde para DON, las acciones de DAI estan jugando una partida interesante.

BMW electrico, electrico :´´(

Me estoy imaginando al departamento de sonido emulando diferentes sonidos para que sean elegibles desde una consola central tactil, y me viene a la cabeza que tengo la batidora rota.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Sep 2013)

.
NO puedo evitarlo, cada vez que leo un comentario de pollastre me acuerdo de esta canción:


[YOUTUBE]-1IXQ1pKl_Q[/YOUTUBE]





> I am the eye in the sky
> Looking at you
> I can read your mind
> *I am the maker of rules
> ...













pollastre dijo:


> Como curiosidad, que sé que por aquí mola mucho el rollo del contubernio judeomasónico, las conspiraciones, etc. etc.... fíjese en la vela @1m 10:30, si quiere ver un clamoroso ejemplo de información privilegiada usada por una pequeña élite "in the know".
> 
> Bloomberg News tiene fama de ser rápido, pero parece ser que no ha podido competir con "esos" señores, que 23 minutos antes del breaking news ya estaban correctamente posicionados :rolleye:
> 
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

si solo se queda en un ataque limitado , la bolsa ni lo notara mas alla de alguna sesion guanosa 2 o 3 % , no mas .

el crash podria producirse si la cosa escala , pero es muy improbable ya que no hay potencia en el mundo capaz de frenar a los estados unidos de norteamerica .

toda la zona esta plagado de bases usa , asi que como no sea una guerra nucelar .


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2013)

No recuerdo ahora mismo la fuente, pero leí hace tiempo que en la campaña de Libia, los franceses tuvieron poco menos que rogarles a EEUU que les dejase colaborar en el despliegue naval con algunos de sus buques.

La razón es que, por descontado, los navíos gabachos no están integrados (ni podrían estarlo aunque quisieran, claro) en el sistema global de guerra electrónica que poseen los buques de EEUU, dando a entender el artículo que para USA los buques franceses eran más un estorbo que una ayuda, poco menos que les faltó decir que tenían que comunicarse con ellos mediante un oficial de señalización agitando dos banderines en la popa de las fragatas, estilo flota romana en Astérix y Obélix 

Si esto ocurrió con los franceses, imagino que a nuestro Blas le darán un par de redes de arrastre y lo pondrán a faenar en algún caladero cercano, para que no moleste demasiado y esté entretenido ::::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La que estás liando Blas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estos ingleses de verdad que caracter mas malo tienen,para una vez que Tef hace algo en favor de sus clientes como es el acuerdo con Yoigo,ya estan estos tirando chinitas...Si tanto les pica que lancen una opa contra Tef por 150.000 mill
> 
> Vodafone España arremete contra la regulación al considerar que favorece a Telefónica - elEconomista.es



Que triste es ser accionista de matildolandia cuando solo el imaginario de una opa despierta el gusanillo de las plusvalias.

OoM que lectura veraniega le ha impactado mas este verano, bursatilmente hablando.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2013 at 12:04 ----------

:XX::XX:

Que mala leche Mr.P, . Pobre eSpaña.


----------



## Topongo (3 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> No sabía yo eso del software de LG...si es fail y le voy a tener que meter una ROM, le quita atractivo desde luego.
> 
> 21 Mb/s es mucho, tampoco sabía que el HSDPA+ podía llegar a eso (¡Anda que estoy quedando como un ejperto!:cook, creo que tienes un punto de razón con eso...



Yo tengo un s3 e internet vuela, el movil va de pm y si hdsp+ es hasta 21,6 Mb.
El nexus 4 tiene 2 Gb de Ram frente a 1 del galaxy s3 un pco peor camara y no tiene radio, tampoco expansión mediante micro Sd, la batería está integrada.
Lg además suele dejar bastante tirados a sus moviles en cuanto a actualizaciones de software.
Pero vamos por 200€ ni me lo pensaba si necesitase cambiar de movil, en breve sacarán el nexus 5, quien sabe si lo sacarán en 300€ y cuanto durará el stock, pero esto no es seguro...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [*] *Viaja con más armamento que de lo habitual* y su despliegue coincide con un posible ataque sobre Siria de EEUU



.
SI, cuidado, parece que el hijo del capitán se dejó el tirachinas en un bolsillo de la chaqueta de papá. Bloomberg trabaja para confirmar la información. Los rusos se replantean su posición.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2013)

El pollo este es un antipatriota!!!

Nuestro Blas será usado como arma arrojadiza provocando un crítico de aplastamiento a los de Al-Qaeda (Hola hamijos de la NSA!!!)


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :XX::XX:
> 
> Que mala leche Mr.P, . Pobre eSpaña.




Y eso que, en honor a la verdad, nuestras F-100 no están tan mal (para ser nos quienes somos, esto es). 

Pero nadie puede equipararse al Imperio, Sr. Chinazo (_let alone to compete with it_)


----------



## Abner (3 Sep 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Como curiosidad, que sé que por aquí mola mucho el rollo del contubernio judeomasónico, las conspiraciones, etc. etc.... fíjese en la vela @1m 10:30, si quiere ver un clamoroso ejemplo de información privilegiada usada por una pequeña élite "in the know".
> 
> Bloomberg News tiene fama de ser rápido, pero parece ser que no ha podido competir con "esos" señores, que 23 minutos antes del breaking news ya estaban correctamente posicionados :rolleye:
> 
> ...



pst, pst. No era el alpha, el torpedo se disparó contra el Typhoon para simular que lo habían hundido, esa escena precede a la entrada en acción del Alfa del capitán Tupolev. 

Tsk, suspendido en frikismo militar


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que triste es ser accionista de matildolandia cuando solo el imaginario de una opa despierta el gusanillo de las plusvalias.
> 
> OoM que lectura veraniega le ha impactado mas este verano, bursatilmente hablando.



Tengo 2 recomendaciones: el de Vargas Llosa y Daniel Lacalle.Sobre todo el primero esta mas enfocado al entretenimiento,vienen anecdotas de grandes gestores que desconocia,por 2 eu merece la pena.Tef es un buen negocio pero ha tenido una gestion pesima,a poco que lo hagan medianamente bien deberia revalorizarse un 30%-40%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2013)

Manuel Rey: "Ningún Banco Español es viable"

: ::


----------



## Rodrigo (3 Sep 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> No recuerdo ahora mismo la fuente, pero leí hace tiempo que en la campaña de Libia, los franceses tuvieron poco menos que rogarles a EEUU que les dejase colaborar en el despliegue naval con algunos de sus buques.
> 
> La razón es que, por descontado, los navíos gabachos no están integrados (ni podrían estarlo aunque quisieran, claro) en el sistema global de guerra electrónica que poseen los buques de EEUU, dando a entender el artículo que para USA los buques franceses eran más un estorbo que una ayuda, poco menos que les faltó decir que tenían que comunicarse con ellos mediante un oficial de señalización agitando dos banderines en la popa de las fragatas, estilo flota romana en Astérix y Obélix
> 
> Si esto ocurrió con los franceses, imagino que a nuestro Blas le darán un par de redes de arrastre y lo pondrán a faenar en algún caladero cercano, para que no moleste demasiado y esté entretenido ::::



Nuestras fragatas F-100 es de lo poco de lo que puede presumir el ejercito español, estan equipadas con el sistema AEGIS que debe ser la repanocha, asi que si tienen que hacer algo sera bastante mas que pescar espetos.

Pero vamos que no gasten demasiado, que esta la cosa muy mala..


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La que estás liando Blas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y que pintamos nosotros en Siria
para eso compramos su sistema de combate? .............


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2013)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Nuestras fragatas F-100 es de lo poco de lo que puede presumir el ejercito español, estan equipadas con el sistema *AEGIS* que debe ser la repanocha, asi que si tienen que hacer algo sera bastante mas que pescar espetos.
> 
> Pero vamos que no gasten demasiado, que esta la cosa muy mala..








Unit Name Cost A/D/M B/R/F Carries Requirements
AEGIS Cruiser 160 12/10/5 4/2/2 - Aluminum, Uranium

8: 8: 8:


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2013)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Nuestras fragatas F-100 es de lo poco de lo que puede presumir el ejercito español, estan equipadas con el sistema AEGIS que debe ser la repanocha, asi que si tienen que hacer algo sera bastante mas que pescar espetos.
> 
> Pero vamos que no gasten demasiado, que esta la cosa muy mala..




AEGIS es únicamente un sistema defensivo (de diseño USA, por cierto, y con licencia de exportación y venta para operadores extranjeros, de ahí que podamos tenerlo). La capacidad ofensiva de nuestros buques en una intervención moderna como ésta es, tristemente, muy cercana a cero.

Tal vez como buque escolta, apoyo antisubmarino y tal.... podría echar un cable. Pero creo que no se esperan sumergibles sirios en el teatro de operaciones ::

Todo eso contando con que no surja alguna sorpresa de última hora, y "alguienes" hayan colado un par de SS-N-22 en Siria, que yo de verdad espero que no... porque entonces ni AEGIS ni hostias, nos harán saltar fuera del agua al primer pepinazo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> y que pintamos nosotros en Siria
> para eso compramos su sistema de combate? .............


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Manuel Rey: "Ningún Banco Español es viable"
> 
> : ::



Eso es mentira,es un exagerado.Para eso existen las recapitalizaciones.Tienes la banca march que no esta mal gestionada y es rentable y a Bankinter con tasas de morosidad de la mitad respecto a sus competidores.Ahora mismo ya todo el mundo sabe que muertos hay en el armario y llevaremos unos 4 de provisiones,pues no se, parece que estamos mejor que en 2009,puede que estemos por el 70%-80% del saneamiento del sector pero no vamos mal encaminados.Peor son los lander alemanes que no han hecho nada


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso es mentira,es un exagerado.Para eso existen las recapitalizaciones.Tienes la banca march que no esta mal gestionada y es rentable y a Bankinter con tasas de morosidad de la mitad respecto a sus competidores.Ahora mismo ya todo el mundo sabe que muertos hay en el armario y llevaremos unos 4 de provisiones,pues no se, parece que estamos mejor que en 2009,puede que estemos por el 70%-80% del saneamiento del sector pero no vamos mal encaminados.Peor son los lander alemanes que no han hecho nada



Si petan POP, Caixa y Sabadell (me olvido del podrido Botas siendo conservador). ¿Como le sentaría a los March y a BKT?


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> y que pintamos nosotros en Siria
> para eso compramos su sistema de combate? .............



Terminaran diciendo que ayuda humanitaria o que vamos a construirles pozos de agua a los pobres sirios..como en afganistan o irak...pero aun no he visto nada que contradiga que vamos pegar tiros y que la ayuda y la comida no la veran ni en pintura.


----------



## Lechu (3 Sep 2013)

............................................................


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

despioje de manual , entonces ahora toca peponazo del bueno ienso:


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Sep 2013)

Dejo una peli del Bourne para pasar el rato.







Y de paso dejo en ridículo al pollastre, señalando el tick correcto que indica el agotamiento de compras hoy en el FDAX.







Y con esto considero saldada la cuenta de generosidad. Después de un año y medio trabajando mi sistema, puedo asegurar que en este hilo solo se leen troladas.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Dejo una peli del Bourne para pasar el rato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



poco a poco se van reincorporando los trolls , primero don pollas y ahora burbubolsa :ouch:


----------



## sr.anus (3 Sep 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Dejo una peli del Bourne para pasar el rato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y de estos cacharros como se saca dinero?


----------



## Topongo (3 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Unit Name Cost A/D/M B/R/F Carries Requirements
> AEGIS Cruiser 160 12/10/5 4/2/2 - Aluminum, Uranium
> 
> 8: 8: 8:



Son cilizations sanos...


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si petan POP, Caixa y Sabadell (me olvido del podrido Botas siendo conservador). ¿Como le sentaría a los March y a BKT?



Si todo el mundo saca el dinero del banco ninguno seria viable,ni aqui ni en taiwan pero no es comparable march con pop.La clave es que los pufos de las cajas estan en la sareb y si falta algo pues tiraran de preferentes,deuda subordinada,deuda senior...Ademas hay una diferencia entre la banca española y la de otros paises,aqui los depositos son un % muy pequeño es decir se puede recapitalizar la entidad via otros pasivos,otra cosa es que los alemanes quieran.Lo importante es que ante posibles panicos por si a todo el mundo le da por sacar el dinero a la vez tengamos al bce dando liquidez por si el interbancario se quedase seco.


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Sep 2013)

Y esto es el final del movimiento; iceberg (volumen oculto) que tira el precio -31 puntos.


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> poco a poco se van reincorporando los trolls , primero don pollas y ahora burbubolsa :ouch:



Hamijo, tiene salidas que me hacen reír.


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

Pirata hablamos de eon...pt ....y banean a borne...seria el 3 dejavu


----------



## Krim (3 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Hamijo, tiene salidas que me hacen reír.



Hay trolls prescindibles y trolls sin los cuales esto no sería burbuja. El Jato pertenece al segundo grupo. De los mencionados uno pertenece al primer grupo, y que cada cual decida a cual me refiero :XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Sep 2013)

baneo pero ya a alguien


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Sep 2013)

¿A quién?

[YOUTUBE]fnfDXznMf0E[/YOUTUBE]



vmmp29 dijo:


> baneo pero ya a alguien


----------



## atman (3 Sep 2013)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Nuestras fragatas F-100 es de lo poco de lo que puede presumir el ejercito español, estan equipadas con el sistema AEGIS que debe ser la repanocha, asi que si tienen que hacer algo sera bastante mas que pescar espetos.
> 
> Pero vamos que no gasten demasiado, que esta la cosa muy mala..



Efectivamente, el sistema AEGIS es el sistema de combate americano y equipa nuestras fragatas F100... pero es que además españa tiene una licencia de desarrollo para crear nuestro propio sistema basado en el aegis, pero integrando otros sistemas propios y ajenos... no recuerdo como se llama... pero ya está en algunos buques barcos incluída la última F100.

La Blas de Lezo ha ejercido como mando de flota para la OTAN. Así no creo que tenga problemas ahora...

Por cierto, que para lo de las banderitas de señales entre barcos no hace falta remostarse hasta Asterix... recuerden que la radio existe hace apenas 100 años...

El problema, como dice Pollastre es que como capacidad ofensiva pues... que iban a comprar Tomahawks para equipar las F100 y los S80... pero que al final comprarlos nuevos era mucho dinero y de segunda mano en el rastro no los venden... así que... decían que igual los compraban por fascículos... primero la pintura... luego los tubos... y así...


----------



## HisHoliness (3 Sep 2013)

Buenos días, pollastre! Te hemos calao, burbubolsa esquizofrénico es multinick tuyo!

Hoygan que desvían el hilo hablando de misiles coño, a ver si nos centramos: plusvis y boobs, plusvis y boobs, eso es lo nuestro.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2013 at 12:59 ----------




burbubolsa dijo:


> Y esto es el final del movimiento; iceberg (volumen oculto) que tira el precio -31 puntos.



Eso lo pintas con los dientes no?

---------- Post added 03-sep-2013 at 13:00 ----------




burbubolsa dijo:


> Y esto es el final del movimiento; iceberg (volumen oculto) que tira el precio -31 puntos.



Eso lo pintas con los dientes no? Mientras te dan descargas en los huevillos?


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> baneo pero ya a alguien



A esta velocidad no le van a dejar ni saludar.


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Buenos días, pollastre! Te hemos calao, burbubolsa esquizofrénico es multinick tuyo!




No crea, no tengo tan pésimo gusto creando identidades falsas ::


En realidad hace ya un buen tiempo que el personajillo dejó de interesarnos. Por lo general ya no solemos dedicarle tiempo en el hilo, únicamente para solicitar que lo baneen y tal, pero poco más.


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Sep 2013)

Lo pinto con el rabo lefándote tu fea cara. 



HisHoliness dijo:


> Eso lo pintas con los dientes no? Mientras te dan descargas en los huevillos?


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Sep 2013)

vale q nokia ahora es rica....... pero q es ahora nokia???? antes estaba la esperanza de una resurreccion pq dentro de sus moviles latia un sistema operativo deseoso de competir con android......eran el solido continente de un contenido que les podia llevar de vuelta al liderazgo mundial, pero ahora??? no tiene ni una red social ni es una empresa generador de aplicaciones.........hablando desde la ignorancia ahora mismo nokia es una rica nada

nadie ha comentado q este mes el PMI español ha sido mayor de 50.... eso si es señal q estamos dejando la crisis atras y no lo de los 31 parados menos....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2013)

Ban:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

pipoapipo dijo:


> vale q nokia ahora es rica....... pero q es ahora nokia???? antes estaba la esperanza de una resurreccion pq dentro de sus moviles latia un sistema operativo deseoso de competir con android......eran el solido continente de un contenido que les podia llevar de vuelta al liderazgo mundial, pero ahora??? no tiene ni una red social ni es una empresa generador de aplicaciones.........hablando desde la ignorancia ahora mismo nokia es una rica nada
> 
> nadie ha comentado q este mes el PMI español ha sido mayor de 50.... eso si es señal q estamos dejando la crisis atras y no lo de los 31 parados menos....



españa esta saliendo de la crisis , no se nota porque estamos en lo mas jondo todavia


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ban:



.
Guy, actualiza el gif, en situaciones normales sobra la mitad de la cuenta atrás.


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Sep 2013)

Repito, ¿a quién?

[YOUTUBE]fnfDXznMf0E[/YOUTUBE]



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ban:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

a quien va a ser huevonazo :o


----------



## atman (3 Sep 2013)

El misil era de Israel... ha salido su ministro de defensa a decir que han estado haciendo pruebas de lanzamiento...



> ... the Israeli Defence Ministry said it had tested a missile used as a target in a U.S.-funded anti-missile system at 9:15 a.m (0615 GMT), about the same time as the Russian radar picked up the launch.




Los rusos tiene una importante base naval en Siria... no se van a dejar pisar así por las buenas... esta vez no...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> El misil era de Israel...



Maedelamolhelmoso.... ¿hacia donde?

La que van a liar los ruskies estos.... :ouch:

Russia raises alarm over Israeli missile test in Mediterranean | Reuters


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2013)

Dele, DON, dele ... saque los dos o tres _Patriot _que nos sobraron de la última JGA, que parece que tendremos que volver a echar mano de ellos ::


pd: había uno al que le falló la mecha en el último momento, si se acuerda Ud; ese no lo saque, no vaya a ser que hagamos el ridículo ::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Maedelamolhelmoso.... ¿hacia donde?
> 
> La que van a liar los ruskies estos.... :ouch:
> 
> Russia raises alarm over Israeli missile test in Mediterranean | Reuters


----------



## ddddd (3 Sep 2013)

Hayman Capital Shows New 5.18% Stake in J.C. Penney Co., Inc. (JCP)

What the Gurus Bought This Week - NASDAQ.com

Buenas tardes.

Buenas noticias en principio para JC Penney, ¿verdad?

Saludos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Sep 2013)

Es imposible leer este foro sin que se den cuenta en la oficina, que risas carbrones. 
500€ largo a que lo banean antes del cierre USA ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

Eón parece que sigue con su plan para reducir su elevado endeudamiento, lo mas interesante es que parece que el EBITDA se esta recuperando

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...aset=incomeStatement&period=A&currency=native

Aun así no hay que olvidarse que es un negocio no demasiado boyante, los roces son muy bajos


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Es imposible leer este foro sin que se den cuenta en la oficina, que risas carbrones.
> 500€ largo a que lo banean antes del cierre USA ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



reve con las risitas mariconas que de seguro gastas , en la oficina se lo estaran pasando en grande


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

Sobre PT

Oí se ha puesto pepona


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native

Según parece en el ultimo trimestre han bajado un poco el endeudamiento,es un primer paso.

Ya solo queda el baneo de borne


----------



## vermer (3 Sep 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Hayman Capital Shows New 5.18% Stake in J.C. Penney Co., Inc. (JCP)
> 
> What the Gurus Bought This Week - NASDAQ.com
> 
> ...




A mi el gráfico no me despeja dudas, pese al último rebotillo. La veo muy peligrosa y bajista, pero no me hagas ni puñetero caso.


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

pipoapipo dijo:


> vale q nokia ahora es rica....... pero q es ahora nokia???? antes estaba la esperanza de una resurreccion pq dentro de sus moviles latia un sistema operativo deseoso de competir con android......eran el solido continente de un contenido que les podia llevar de vuelta al liderazgo mundial, pero ahora??? no tiene ni una red social ni es una empresa generador de aplicaciones.........hablando desde la ignorancia ahora mismo nokia es una rica nada
> 
> nadie ha comentado q este mes el PMI español ha sido mayor de 50.... eso si es señal q estamos dejando la crisis atras y no lo de los 31 parados menos....



Tiene otras áreas de negocio pero evidentemente perder el área móvil es perder un buen cacho de la tarta.Microsoft ha hecho el negocio de su vida.Nokia creo que se quedara el negocio de redes y alguna cosilla mas (seria cuestión de analizarlo), eso si va a contar con una cuenta bancaria, mas alta que la cotización de la empresa.


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=NOK1V:FH


----------



## tarrito (3 Sep 2013)

acabo de juankear la fuente de conosimiento-sabidurida de bolsademercadona 







na hay de qué! ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> reve con las risitas mariconas que de seguro gastas , en la oficina se lo estaran pasando en grande



No poder darle un thanks me duele más a mi que a usted 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulistano (3 Sep 2013)

Bienvenido bulbabolsa, 

Gracias por compartir conocimiento con nosotros.

No haga caso a esta gente, son unos trolles todos:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Bienvenido bulbabolsa,
> 
> Gracias por compartir conocimiento con nosotros.
> 
> No haga caso a esta gente, son unos trolles todos:ouch:



le voy a cobrar copirray :bla:


----------



## sr.anus (3 Sep 2013)

dentro de sacyr en 2,78. Pandoro ven a mi


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Sep 2013)

Lo peor no es que sean unos troleros, jaja, es que encima hay quien pretende ir de serio. El impulso bajista de hoy no empieza a las 10:30:14, sino a las 10:02:08 vol 61, con un agotamiento de compras. El que se meta siguiendo el tick de las 10:30 corre el riesgo de un slippage sobredimensionado, o quedarse en el fondo de un reversal desde 8220.


----------



## vermer (3 Sep 2013)

"Parece que" el carbón y el sol arrancan bien en el pre-market (también el viernes y terminó "a rasss" y gracias)


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Lo peor no es que sean unos troleros, jaja, es que encima hay quien pretende ir de serio. El impulso bajista de hoy no empieza a las 10:30:14, sino a las 10:02:08 vol 61, con un agotamiento de compras. El que se meta siguiendo el tick de las 10:30 corre el riesgo de un slippage sobredimensionado, o quedarse en el fondo de un reversal desde 8220.



MV lo del troleo lo toma muy en serio , asi que no me compare con la demas fauna del hvei :no:


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Sep 2013)

Buenas tardes, 

Efecto mariposa

Alguien tira un misil y al hilo le cae encima el Burbu


Por si acaso yo me pongo el gorro


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Sep 2013)

Tienes hilo dedicado, deberías visitarlo, jajaja.



muertoviviente dijo:


> MV lo del troleo lo toma muy en serio , asi que no me compare con la demas fauna del hvei :no:


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

Jajajajajajajajaja


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=456585


Dijo el mono mientras miraba el dedo que señalaba la luna


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Tienes hilo dedicado, deberías visitarlo, jajaja.



no te das cuenta de que asi solo alimentas al troll ? ienso:

anda que crear un hilo para denunciar que MV es un multinick de la moderacion :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (3 Sep 2013)

Las sesiones de amper son un autentico coñazo...


----------



## HisHoliness (3 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Las sesiones de amper son un autentico coñazo...



De momento....


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Sep 2013)

¿Quieres que te dedique otro hilo? ¿O prefieres seguir acosándome?



ponzi dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajaja
> 
> 
> muertoviviente, multinick de la moderación - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Quieres que te dedique otro hilo? ¿O prefieres seguir acosándome?



no le acosaria ni con un palo :vomito:


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Sep 2013)

Como va ANR en el pre?


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2013)

El jato no insulta. No es que aporte mucho, salvo el sentimiento contrario, pero por lo menos tiene unas respuestas bastante ingeniosas.

Un día lleno de acción como este, nos sobra el troll cansino, no nos deja concentrarnos en lo importante, así que largo, payaso.


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Sep 2013)

Pues me ignoras y te vas a tomar por el culo.



muertoviviente dijo:


> no le acosaria ni con un palo :vomito:


----------



## ave phoenix (3 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Como va ANR en el pre?



de momento + 2.30%


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Sep 2013)

EIN? Está quedando un bonito rosario de reportes, jojojo....



pecata minuta dijo:


> payaso.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> EIN? Está quedando un bonito rosario de reportes, jojojo....



que soy el moderador chaval


----------



## Cascooscuro (3 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que soy el moderador chaval



:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Sep 2013)

Este mensaje es tu tumba jojojojojomio...



muertoviviente dijo:


> que soy el moderador chaval


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

burbubolsa aqui toda la fauna de la web es bienvenida , a menos que vengan pretendiendo tener mas razon que un tonto :no:

aqui el personal viene a hacer unas risas , unas rayas :rolleye: y tu solo vienes a dar por el pompis :ouch:


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Sep 2013)

Te estoy dando, pero bien. Y no voy a parar.



muertoviviente dijo:


> burbubolsa aqui toda la fauna de la web es bienvenida , a menos que vengan pretendiendo tener mas razon que un tonto :no:
> 
> aqui el personal viene a hacer unas risas , unas rayas :rolleye: y tu solo vienes a dar por el pompis :ouch:


----------



## tarrito (3 Sep 2013)

[YOUTUBE]kvTpk-WpWUE[/YOUTUBE]

8:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Te estoy dando, pero bien. Y no voy a parar.



me estas owneando pero bien chaval :Aplauso:


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Sep 2013)

Espera a que decidan adonde dirigir el misil, porque ya se ha lanzado.



muertoviviente dijo:


> me estas owneando pero bien chaval :Aplauso:


----------



## sr.anus (3 Sep 2013)

Te quedan minutos burbubolsa, mala persona... peor troll


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2013)

Solo puedo decir, después de lo leido al plimo


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Sep 2013)

hay dias que esto parece el patio de un colegio de primaria. Suerte que a calopez le pagan segun el trafico y no segun la cantida del mismo.


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Sep 2013)

¿Eres otro moderador disfrazado? Después de las apabullantes declaraciones leídas por aquí, dudo si eres un forerillo o un moderadorzucho.



sr.anus dijo:


> Te quedan minutos burbubolsa, mala persona... peor troll


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Sep 2013)

Los de amper los teneis bien grandes. Bañuelos y Tallada controlan el 45% del grupo. 

¿No sera alguno de los presentes el "mitico" Apache de los foros de invertia?


----------



## TenienteDan (3 Sep 2013)

Vean ANR. Velotes con volumen parece.


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Sep 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Vean ANR. Velotes con volumen parece.



Viéndola andamos, puesto que seguimos dentro.


----------



## Krim (3 Sep 2013)

Bueno, pues el Ibex vuelve a instalarse en el troleo permanente...vaya telita de indice.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Sep 2013)

Hoy me he comprado mi primer "smart"-phone, :Baile: 
y el primer video que me envian es este 
inocho: inocho:

[YOUTUBE]OINa46HeWg8[/YOUTUBE]

::


----------



## sr.anus (3 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Bueno, pues el Ibex vuelve a instalarse en el troleo permanente...vaya telita de indice.



ya te digo, trolleon, pero mientras tanto nos aprovechamos de ello

4 entradas en san con sus correpondientes salidas, ) aunque me den para cenar y un par de copas, he pasado entretenido el dia


----------



## inversobres (3 Sep 2013)

Nuevo rabazo grupal.

El hilo lleno de basura de nuevo y lo peor de todo es que aun hay gente que la airea para que huela mas. Con lo facil que es pulsar un botoncito y no oirlo mas...

Animo a los que estais ahi dia a dia, pasad de la carroña y seguid como siempre.


----------



## atman (3 Sep 2013)

Todo europa en rojo, y mientras Italia se sacude el polvo y España, directamente, abanicándose... "me no entenderrrr"...


----------



## inversobres (3 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Todo europa en rojo, y mientras Italia se sacude el polvo y España, directamente, abanicándose... "me no entenderrrr"...



Ya andan conspirando por ahi...http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-que-pasado-hoy-3-9-2013-bolsa-a-11-00-a.html


----------



## Burbujilimo (3 Sep 2013)

¿Me lo parece a mí o el IBEX está justo en el nivel de resistencia fuerte que comentaba un tal FranR...?

PD: ignore a los trolls, por favor...

EDITO: y parece que rompiendo... jroña que fuerza lleva esto.


----------



## atman (3 Sep 2013)

Diga más bien que parece que se está puliendo la resistencia...

Mientras tanto, las utilities yankies amenazando tormenta...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

claro que no , porque la resistencia es el 8570


----------



## inversobres (3 Sep 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Me lo parece a mí o el IBEX está justo en el nivel de resistencia fuerte que comentaba un tal FranR...?
> 
> PD: ignore a los trolls, por favor...
> 
> EDITO: y parece que rompiendo... jroña que fuerza lleva esto.



La misma que la otra vez y luego metio un hostiazo de 500 pipos. Estos movimientos son rarisimos y sin venir a cuento. Tened seguro que en unas semanas veremos que se esconde.


----------



## sr.anus (3 Sep 2013)

Para mi que el "pulimiento", se deja para otro dia, si eso ya. 

P.D Me quedo para mañana unas BKT que las he cogido cariño a 3,499


----------



## FranR (3 Sep 2013)

La ruptura ha sido un +20 sin fuerza, volveremos a tantearla.


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> claro que no , porque la resistencia es el 8570



Hamijo, es ustec jrande. He visto que su amigo ha abierto un hilo en su honor. Será leyenda.


----------



## Claca (3 Sep 2013)

IBEX, corto plazo:







El precio apura congestionando en un movimiento que podría ser de continuidad bajista, con los indicadores apoyando esta posibilidad. Romper por arriba con ganas daría alas al precio para volver a la zona de máximos, con una repercusión para el medio plazo del 0%, añado.

Vigilando estas sencillas referencias tenemos una buena forma de plantear el cierre de posiciones. De seguir así y no poder con la resistencia, en principio el siguiente movimiento sería una caída muy vertical.


----------



## FranR (3 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Hamijo, es ustec jrande. He visto que su amigo ha abierto un hilo en su honor. Será leyenda.



El moderador es Bourne, aunque lo banean, la que lía es para largarlo para siempre.

El hilo tenía poco movimiento y ha aparecido.

El jato no cumplía bien la función de animador, al final acudirán al Pollastre Bizarro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2013)

No me pregunten como he encontrado esto:


[YOUTUBE]Jreby4qGOhE[/YOUTUBE]

RUTHLESS-RUTHLESS!!!!!!!


----------



## sr.anus (3 Sep 2013)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX, corto plazo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



por cierto, el gif? intenta escribir claca con el dedo, o soy un puto enfermo?


----------



## Claca (3 Sep 2013)

He leído sólo las últimas páginas del hilo, lamentable es poco.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2013 at 17:03 ----------




sr.anus dijo:


> por cierto, el gif? intenta escribir claca con el dedo, o soy un puto enfermo?



¿Intenta? Yo creo que lo consigo bastante bien :rolleye:


::


----------



## atman (3 Sep 2013)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX, corto plazo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Conste que esto es lo que más admiro de usted. Permítame decirle que es un usted un artista en el mejor sentido de la palabra. Hay gráficos buenos, regulares, y dibujitos de niños de dos años. Pero entre los buenos, los suyos destacan por la capacidad de simplificar y sintetizar y comunicar perfectamente la visión y la intención. Y eso, amigo mío, es arte!!


----------



## Burbujilimo (3 Sep 2013)

Claca dijo:


> He leído sólo las últimas páginas del hilo, lamentable es poco.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-sep-2013 at 17:03 ----------
> 
> ...



El ignore es tu amigo. Hay días en los que es imprescindible para seguir el hilo.

PD: últimamente cuando postea me cuesta concentrarme en los gráficos que sube, no sé la razón... :baba::baba:


----------



## desastre total (3 Sep 2013)

He vendido Nokia, yo era de los que estaba dentro.
Una pena esta compañía, lo que está claro es que no sé el momento pero a medio plazo tiene todas las cartas para ganar la partida MSFT.
Teniendo en cuenta que se pira el inutil del Ballmer y que llegará casi con toda probabilidad Elop, que es un tio listo y que tiene tremendamente claro lo que quiere, le va a meter una sacudida histórica a Google.
Es que ahora lo tienen a huevo, integración total entre PC-TABLET-PHONE con probablemente solo dos sistemas operativos a saber, puntero (Windows) - tactil (Windows Phone), (a tomar por culo RT).
Y todo llevado a coche, casa, gafas, reloj o lo que sea.
Si escogen en MSFT a Elop, es jaque mate pal resto, sólo les quedará chupar rueda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2013)

Os presento *Mogu-Mogu*









:baba::baba: :baba::baba: :baba::baba:


----------



## atman (3 Sep 2013)

Al final se decidió... Felicidades!!


----------



## Cantor (3 Sep 2013)

yo creo q lo tenía decidido antes de preguntar, verdad pirata?


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

claca asi que ves continuidad bajista ienso: esta claro que esto te supera , esto y todo lo demas ::

el ibex va a desplegar un rally fuelte al alza , advertidos quedais :no:


----------



## atman (3 Sep 2013)

NO se que ha pasado ahora... pero esta vez diría que va en serio...

Creo que ha sido esto...



> Reuters Wire: U.S. House speaker Boehner says use of chemical weapons in Syria has to be responded to, only the U.S. has capacity to stop Assad. Boehner says he will support Obama's call for action in Syria, and believes that colleagues should do the same, adding that U.S. allies need to know America will stand up when necessary.



La lectura es que los republicanos apoyan al presidente en el ataque...


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Sep 2013)

Otro misil???


----------



## Krim (3 Sep 2013)

Me gusta... me gusta mucho esto...

No todo va a ser Bolsa en la vida. Comentemos amigablemente esta noticia:

Una joven polaca inicia una gira mundial con el reto de tener relaciones sexuales con 100.000 hombres - ANTENA 3 TV

Mi opinión: Esta tía en unos 12 años estará infollable, lo que la deja del orden de 600 fines de semana. Serían 166 por fin de semana...a 20 minutos cada uno, más de 50 horas. 

Es cierto que puede "paralelizar tareas", pero eso complica el asunto y los voluntarios. Por tanto, sin dudarlo, yo me pongo corto en ella.


----------



## FranR (3 Sep 2013)

La ruptura de la resistencia no llevaba fuerza, han vuelto y han saltado ventas.

Ni más ni menos. La contra hacia abajo ha sido del mismo volumen que la ruptura arriba, nada preocupante, para un sentido ni otro.

Un cierre en CP nos dejaría en buena posición para intentar de nuevo la zona de los 8.1xx


----------



## Sersantos (3 Sep 2013)

Una explosión en la frontera turco-siria se cobra al menos seis vidas humanas


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

desastre total dijo:


> He vendido Nokia, yo era de los que estaba dentro.
> Una pena esta compañía, lo que está claro es que no sé el momento pero a medio plazo tiene todas las cartas para ganar la partida MSFT.
> Teniendo en cuenta que se pira el inutil del Ballmer y que llegará casi con toda probabilidad Elop, que es un tio listo y que tiene tremendamente claro lo que quiere, le va a meter una sacudida história a Google.
> Es que ahora lo tienen a huevo, integración total entre PC-TABLET-PHONE con probablemente solo dos sistemas operativos a saber, puntero (Windows) - tactil (Windows Phone), (a tomar por culo RT).
> ...



Felicidades,marearon tanto la perdiz que creo que a pocos ha pillado dentro.A largo plazo manejo tu misma hipotesis,creo que ms puede mandar un buen ordago a apple y google y solo le ha costado 7000 mill $, aun tienen cerca de 50000 en caja.Ya lo hizo con xbox y seguramente lo volvera hacer con Nokia.Ms es una maquina de generar ingentes cantidades de efectivo y encima es capaz de invertir,ahorrar y pagar dividendos.


----------



## amago45 (3 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Os presento *Mogu-Mogu*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bién, nombre de dos sílabas
Aunque los gatos para que no destrocen la casa, mejor de dos en dos, así se pelean entre ellos ... 
Y si no vas a criar, chip y castrarlos cuando puedas, así no marcan las esquinas !!!


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2013)

Enhorabuena a los NOKIA boyz ... en el verano del 2012 ... soltamos insider info en este hilo .... busquen!


----------



## Dudosillo (3 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> La ruptura de la resistencia no llevaba fuerza, han vuelto y han saltado ventas.
> 
> Ni más ni menos. La contra hacia abajo ha sido del mismo volumen que la ruptura arriba, nada preocupante, para un sentido ni otro.
> 
> Un cierre en CP nos dejaría en buena posición para intentar de nuevo la zona de los 8.1xx



Hola, Fran.
Te sigo con atencion, pero debido a mi ignorancia algunas cosas se me escapan.
¿que quiere decir un cierre en CP?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Felicidades,marearon tanto la perdiz que creo que a pocos ha pillado dentro.A largo plazo manejo tu misma hipotesis,creo que ms puede mandar un buen ordago a apple y google y solo le ha costado 7000 mill $, aun tienen cerca de 50000 en caja.Ya lo hizo con xbox y seguramente lo volvera hacer con Nokia.Ms es una maquina de generar ingentes cantidades de efectivo y encima es capaz de invertir,ahorrar y pagar dividendos.



Pienso como tú, le ha salido a precio de pipas. Sin embargo hoy está bajando un 6% que parece mucho, no? por que lo interpreta el mercado así ?


----------



## atman (3 Sep 2013)

Dudosillo dijo:


> Hola, Fran.
> Te sigo con atencion, pero debido a mi ignorancia algunas cosas se me escapan.
> ¿que quiere decir un cierre en CP?



Canal principal... La parte superior del canal FranR la marcaba hoy en los 40. Hemos cerrado justo encima... y en el after no veo ganas tampoco...


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2013)

Como van las nvaxitas ?????

Tenemos creyentes ------vamos a por la ACAD del 2014!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Bién, nombre de dos sílabas
> Aunque los gatos para que no destrocen la casa, mejor de dos en dos, así se pelean entre ellos ...
> Y si no vas a criar, chip y castrarlos cuando puedas, así no marcan las esquinas !!!



Mogu-Mogu es gatita, y ya tenemos otra gata adoptada , ya están trabando amistad

De todas formas ya postee mis truco para que no destrocen mi casa:


Vivir de alquiler
Felpudo al lado del sofá
Castillo felino d 1,2m con mil y un juguetes

Ya la esterilizaremos en unos meses, da cosilla pero es lo mejor.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mogu-Mogu es gatita, y ya tenemos otra gata adoptada , ya están trabando amistad
> 
> De todas formas ya postee mis truco para que no destrocen mi casa:
> 
> ...



pero que mielda de nombre es ese para una gatita :8: la vas a causar una traumaura :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Como van las nvaxitas ?????
> 
> Tenemos creyentes ------vamos a por la ACAD del 2014!



Me sali antes de irme de vacaciones al final del primer impulso, ¿la ves por encima de 3.3x$?


----------



## desastre total (3 Sep 2013)

Y conste que me jodió un huevo que la haya comprado MSF porque a corto plazo NOKIA con los pepinos que ha lanzado y con WP 8, es una auténtica maravilla, y yo estaba convencido de que antes de que terminara el año iba a hacer un X2 de libro.
Gracias por las felicitaciones, y conste que esto ha sido otro éxito del foro porque fue este foro el que me permitió hacer un análisis profundo de NOKIA y WP8.
Ah y conste que si no escribo más por aquí es porque soy un mindundi al lado de gente como Janus, Ponzi, DonPepito, andco.
Un saludo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero que mielda de nombre es ese para una gatita :8: la vas a causar una traumaura :ouch:



¿Y jatencio?¿de apellido trolencio?


----------



## bertok (3 Sep 2013)

Buenas tardes, llega la alegría del jilo ::

Es largo pero el final es muy revelador.

The pain in Spain - Rankia

*The pain in Spain
*
Todo empezó con la introducción del euro, en 1999. Una de las consecuencias de su creación, fue la caída generalizada de los tipos de interés en toda la Europa periférica.

De la noche a la mañana, países como España, Italia, Grecia o Portugal, pasaron a financiarse a un coste ligeramente superior del que pagaba la propia Alemania. Esta pequeña diferencia en la rentabilidad de ambas deudas, propició una monumental transferencia de capitales desde el N de Europa. Para los bancos era un negocio cojonudo; no sólo porque ganaban jugando con ese diferencial, sino porque contaban con la protección del Banco Central Europeo (que respaldaba por igual todas las deudas soberanas, en el supuesto de que las entidades financieras quisieran usarla como “colateral” para obtener liquidez en sus ventanillas).

Un poco antes, el gobierno del Partido Popular había aprobado la Ley del Suelo (1998). Para abaratarlo. Y cabría preguntarse si ya tenía una noción preconcebida de lo que iba a pasar... En cualquier caso, durante los primeros años de vida del euro, España se encontró con el viento a favor. Los grandes bancos europeos invirtieron 1 billón de euros en nuestra deuda; poniendo fin de un plumazo a las angustias presupuestarias del gobierno. Una combinación de varios factores, cómo: un Estado gastón, la liberalización del suelo y la llegada de dinero a raudales, provocó una enorme explosión del crédito bancario; que como todo el mundo sabe, se dirigió al mercado inmobiliario. 

Tal vez el gobierno de Aznar podría haber patrocinado otro tipo de industrias... Pero no lo hizo. Es más, le dió cuerda. Aplicó la receta del liberalismo clásico; bajando los impuestos para favorecer la actividad empresarial y la creación de empleo. El negocio de la construcción se consolidó y entró en una espiral ascendente que no parecía tener fin. La subida vertiginosa de los precios –patrocinados también, por el ahorro de los españoles-, mejoró la recaudación fiscal del país. El déficit del Estado y la tasa de desempleo empezaron a caer; sobre todo porque los que se endeudaban eran otros. Aunque eso daba igual. Eran días de vino y rosas y parecía que por fin habíamos encontrado la piedra filosofal del crecimiento económico; sin crisis de calado y con una esperanza ilimitada en el porvernir. 

El mejor representante de ese entusiasmo, era el presidente del gobierno. Aznar tenía grandes planes para España... Creía que se “había hecho mayor” y que por primera vez en 300 años, tenía suficiente peso internacional para independizarse de la política exterior francesa. Debo decir que en parte estoy de acuerdo con el presidente... porque si con ese billón de euros hubiéramos desarrollado una industria anticíclica, tal vez lo hubiéramos conseguido. Sin embargo, los populares lo apostaron todo a la construcción... Ni en el gobierno ni en la oposición, se dieron cuenta de que se estaba gestando una enorme burbuja inmobiliaria; cuyo estallido podía comprometer no sólo a las finanzas del Estado, sino a la soberanía del país en materia de política económica. Desgraciadamente, Aznar prefería el clima de las Azores y los puros que se fumaba ante el canciller alemán, Gerhard Schroeder, al que aleccionaba sobre cómo cuadrar las cuentas públicas.

*Llega la crisis

*
Durante la última campaña electoral para la presidencia del gobierno, Alfredo Pérez Rubalcaba entonó el mea culpa ante Mariano Rajoy, porque el PSOE tardó mucho tiempo en pinchar la burbuja inmobiliaria. Cuando lo escuché me dió un ataque de risa... ya que el PSOE no pinchó nada. Lo hizo la caída de Lehman Brothers. En materia económica los socialistas siguieron el camino marcado por el gobierno anterior.

Es cierto que ZP promocionó las energías renovables, pero no hizo mucho más. Algunos valientes, como Juan Ignacio Crespo, pronosticaron la inminencia de la recesión. Crespo se alarmó por la volatilidad del VIX y dedujo que el sector de la vivienda estadounidense estaba en apuros. Luego, como en todas las grandes crisis inmobiliarias terminan palmando los bancos; en sus charlas, prevenía a los oyentes de la tormenta financiera que se avecinaba. Sin embargo, lo trataron de loco e iluminado. Era un aguafiestas. Y además se olvidaba de que gracias a la encomiable labor del Banco de España, teníamos la banca más saneada y provisionada del mundo; con un colchón más que suficiente para soportar cualquier turbulencia de los mercados.

Sobre lo que pasó a continuación, hay poco que decir. Todos lo sabemos ya. Los impagos hipotecarios en Estados Unidos, se amplificaron por el uso indebido de los derivados financieros (como los CDO, que están muy apalancados), creando una monumental crisis de liquidez que destrozó el balance de las entidades financieras. Como todo el mundo vendía para tapar los agujeros contables, el valor de los activos se desplomó. Como dijo Soros: “Todo lo que podía ir mal, fue peor”. Los bancos dejaron de prestar, hubo corralito bancario en algunos productos financieros, las empresas paralizaron sus inversiones y las bolsas se dieron un paseo por los infiernos. El dinero era el rey. De modo que el Tesoro, la FED y los congresistas tuvieron que poner manos a la obra para inundar el sistema de liquidez. Sobre todos ellos pendía la espada de Damokles de 1929, una experiencia que nadie quería repetir. 

Mientras tanto, en España las cosas transitaban a su ritmo. Los problemas de los bancos anglosajones, como Northerrn Rock (hipotecario) o Bear Sterns (de inversión), se veían desde la distancia... En boca de Pedro Solbes, entonces ministro de economía, aquello podía producir “una leve desaceleración económica” y “un pequeño ajuste en el sector inmobiliario”. Poco más. Sin embargo cuando el Banco de Inglaterra bajó los tipos de interés hasta el 0’25%, su mínimo histórico en sus más de 300 años de exitencia, el ministro se alarmó. La corrida bancaria iba en serio... El segundo mandato de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero empezaba con mal pie. Los socialistas abandonaron su postura naive ante la crisis y se prepararon para la lucha. 

*Lucha sin cuartel en la Unión Europea
*

España entró en la crisis por la puerta grande. La huida del capital extranjero, nos dejó con lo puesto y con deudas. Los bancos cortaron el grifo del crédito, las pymes se quedaron sin financiación y la burbuja inmobiliaria reventó en mil pedazos. La economía entró en recesión; cayó la recaudación fiscal y el paro se desbocó. Para frenar el deterioro de la situación, mientras se negociaba en Bruselas y se meditaba como reestructurar el sector bancario, el gobierno puso en marcha el Plan Español para el Estímulo de la Economía y el Empleo o Plan E; un conjunto de medidas para fomentar el crecimiento a costa del erario público. “Gasta en los malos tiempos y ahorra en los buenos” decía Keynes. Y eso es exactamente lo que hicimos: gastar. Sobre todo en el sector de la construcción.

Algunos economistas de renombre, como José Carlos Díez, dieron la bienvenida al Plan E. Pero en los mercados financieros, la prima de riesgo ya llevaba unos meses repuntando (pasando de 28’4 puntos en marzo de 2008 a 125’4 en enero de 2009, momento en que se concretó el plan). La subida de la prima suponía un gran inconveniente; no sólo porque encarecía la financiación del Estado, sino porque empeoraba la financiación de nuestros bancos en el exterior. Lo que en la práctica suponía menos préstamos y más paro. La economía entró en una espiral descendente de la que era muy difícil salir. 

La escalada de la prima de riesgo, las provisiones para cubrir los créditos fallidos, los nuevos requerimientos de capital básico impuestos por el BCE... todas estas circunstancias, alejaron a los bancos de la economía real. Al fin y al cabo, por qué no aprovechar el aumento de la rentabilidad de la deuda para ganar dinero?



Se podrá acusar al gobierno socialista de muchas cosas... Pero sabían a lo que se enfrentaban (sólo hay que fijarse en el gráfico de arriba). A las entidades financieras se las puede ayudar de muchas formas. Aunque la mejor de todas es volver al crecimiento económico; porque entonces el precio de los activos que tienen en sus balances se restaura con mayor celeridad.

Llegados a este punto, en el gobierno se plantearon 3 posibilidades. En la primera se consideraron las consecuencias de la salida de España del euro. En la memoria de todos estaba la experiencia argentina de 2001; en la que el país austral incumplió el pago de la deuda externa e interna, provocando una severa devaluación del peso, que se “comieron” todos los ciudadanos. Sea por la razón que sea, esta opción se descartó. Las otras dos tenían el mismo objetivo: obligar a los alemanes a consumir más. O dicho de otro modo: querían convertir a los alemanes, austríacos, holandeses y finlandeses al “keynesianismo”. En el PSOE lo tenían clarísimo:
Porque si ellos gastan... podremos contener la caída de la producción industrial, así como el declive del crédito... el paro tocará fondo y prácticamente no tendremos que recortar en nada
Así que Zapatero se fue a Alemania a contarle su plan a Angela Merkel. Dicen que la canciller gana mucho en las distancias cortas... tiene un trato afable y un agudo sentido del humor. Pero a diferencia de Schroeder, dejó a un lado los “consejos aznarianos” sobre cómo tenía que manejar sus cuentas públicas... Si España quería que los germanos consumieran más, tendría que someterse a un proceso de devaluación interna. 

Aquello fue un palo muy grande. A partir de entonces la U.E. se partió en dos. Los países acreedores se encomendaron a la escuela austríaca, mientras los deudores apelaban al espíritu de John M. Keynes. Los primeros creían que las deudas se pagaban conteniendo el déficit público; recortando en las partidas inútiles y bajando los salarios para ganar en competititivad comercial. En cambio los segundos querían que el Estado se endeudara para reanimar la economía, con mediadas e inversiones que aseguraran el crecimiento a largo plazo. Es el eterno dilema de esta crisis. Las dos partes creían estar en posesión de la verdad. Y se enzarzaron en una durísima disputa que aún continua, aunque con menor intensidad.

Lo que vino a continuación fue una escalada de las primas de riesgo de todos los países periféricos, cuyos gobiernos gastaban para mantener el crecimiento económico y evitar mayores recortes. Para los mercados financieros era fácil identificar la parte débil del sistema... Los monstruos bancarios creados en Estados Unidos a partir de las fusiones de 2008, ahora reconvertidos en megahedge funds, comenzaron a especular con la posibilidad de quiebras soberanas mediante el uso de derivados financieros como los credit default swaps (CDS, seguros contra impago); que aunque no suben la prima “per se”, si pueden marcar tendencia... Para colmo de males, las reticencias del BCE para actuar como prestamista de última instancia, disuadía a los inversores y empeoraba la financiación del club de los keynesianos.

Ante el acoso de la prima de riesgo, Zapatero respondió con una batería de medidas financiadas con más deuda. Parece una majadería, pero si te pones en la piel del acreedor... la situación puede ser bastante angustiante. La aplicación del Plan E, el cheque bebé, el descuento de los 400€ en las nóminas y demás, todo iba en esa dirección. Aunque hizo mucho más: ordenó invertir el 90% del Fondo de las Pensiones en deuda del Tesoro Español; obligó a los bancos a comprar nuestros bonos soberanos; buscó apoyos en Latinoamérica, etc. Para mí ZP siempre será un gran misterio... ya que al analizar todo lo que hizo; no sé si estaba loco, era un duro negociador o un “tigre que huele la sangre” como lo pintaban los papeles del Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos en poder de Wikileaks. En cualquier caso, el club de los acreedores se valió del BCE para someter a los insurrectos. Bastaba con que éste limitara las compras de sus bonos soberanos, para inducir la subida de la prima y pasar la patata caliente a los políticos de Madrid.

De todos modos la lucha fue fenomenal. Las espadas se mantuvieron en alto hasta la gran crisis del euro, sucedida en mayo de 2010. Los especuladores del mercado de futuros de Chicago, aprovecharon la solicitud del primer rescate griego, para lanzar su apuestas contra la moneda única. De golpe y porrazo nadie quería euros, ni los chinos, lo cuál provocó su desplome hasta los 1’19 dólares. Para los países de la periferia europea, la virulencia del ataque se tradujo en una escalada intolerable de la prima de riesgo. Lo cuál obligó a la intervención del BCE, que se puso a comprar bonos soberanos al estilo del FED. Todas estas circunstancias obligaron a un entendimiento entre todos los países de la eurozona; que se concretó un poco más tarde con la creación del Fondo Europeo de Estabilidad Financiera (EFSF, en inglés). A partir de entonces las cosas mejoraron y el euro se fortaleció; para consternación de muchos especuladores de Chicago, que pasaron de vendedores a compradores para no quedarse pillados. 

Finalmente, España hizo las paces con sus socios del norte en septiembre de 2011, cuando el PSOE y el PP votaron la reforma constitucional que limitaba por ley el gasto público a partir de 2015. Dos meses más tarde, el BCE introdujo los LTRO; para inyectar liquidez en los bancos y favorecer la caída de la prima (pues ellos cogen ese dinero para comprar deuda soberana). Y hace un año, Mario Dragui pronunció las palabras mágicas que avalan todas las emisiones de los tesoros comunitarios :
Believe me it will be enough

*The pain in Spain
*
Tras aceptar los recortes, *España optó por el camino del dolor*. Y deflactó. *Básicamente, nos hemos abaratado para que los alemanes puedan comprarnos*. Todo tiene un justiprecio en la vida... aunque hoy lo determina el comprador, no el vendedor. La reforma laboral es un buen ejemplo de ello. El gobierno socialista dió los primeros pasos, pero no fueron suficientes –el Fondo Monetario Internancional se encargó de recordárnoslo-. Así que Rajoy tuvo que acabar la faena e implementó otra reforma laboral que, como era de esperar, está tumbando a los salarios. Si seguimos la lógica de la ley de la oferta y la demanda, cuando la oferta sobrepasa a la demanda, los precios caen... Sin embargo, en España la superabundancia de parados no se traducía en la “esperada” caída salarial. Por eso el FMI nos recordaba cada dos por tres, que el mercado laboral era demasiado “rígido”. Había que acabar con las rigideces de los convenios colectivos, abaratar el despido, fomentar el trabajo a media jornada, etc. Y eso es lo que ha hecho el PP. 

Otra forma de bajar los salarios, es recortando en Sanidad y Educación. De este modo, el Estado termina pasándole a los ciudadanos una parte de la factura. La salud es lo primero, no? Por eso la gente termina operándose en las mutuas para evitarse las listas de espera, acata la implantación del euro por receta o acepta consumir medicamentos genéricos, entre otras medidas. Luego, si a todo esto le añadimos las recientes subidas de impuestos que nos encarecen la luz, la gasolina y demás, el panorama es bastante desolador. Ganamos menos y nuestras necesidades básicas cuestan más. Por eso no es de extrañar que las ventas minoristas en este país, lleven más de 37 meses en caída libre. Porque aquí no consume ni el tato. Lo cuál nos lleva a una situación extremadamente deflacionaria.

Desde un punto de vista macroeconómico, la botella puede verse media llena o medio vacía. Para los keynesianos es un desastre total... En cambio, para los partidarios de los recortes no vamos tan mal; ya que si ingresamos más de lo que gastamos, al final, saldremos adelante. Ojalá las cosas fueran tan sencillas... El problema de España, es que no es ni “chicha ni limoná”. Ni hemos hecho recortes salvajes como hicieron los letones, ni políticas keynesianas a la americana. El sector privado ya ingresa más de lo que gasta. Prueba de ello, es que estamos muy cerca de tener superávit por cuenta corriente (sobre todo gracias al turismo). En cambio, la administración estatal sigue viviendo por encima de sus posibilidades; pues gasta mucho más de lo que ahorra el sector privado.




*Y ahora hablemos del dolor... Kenneth Rogoff y Carmen Reinhart nos recuerdan en su libro “Esta vez es diferente”, que para que un país pueda crecer económicamente, su deuda no puede superar el 90% del PIB. Se considera que a partir de ese umbral, los intereses de la deuda ahogan el crecimiento y el Estado puede incurrir en la bancarrota. Pues bien, en el caso de España lo superamos holgadamente; ya que si incluimos la cuantía del rescate bancario y las deudas de todas las administraciones, sobrepasamos con creces el 100% del PIB. Y cómo lo sabemos... el gobierno del PP se endeuda todavía más!
* 
Y que dicen los alemanes de todo esto? De momento, están contentos porque España ha prometido equilibrar sus cuentas a partir del 2015. También nos invitan a no bajar la guardia y a recortar todavía más. *Sin embargo en la trastienda, la música es completamente diferente. No son estúpidos... pues tenemos a todos los bancos alemanes, franceses, holandeses e ingleses –el último en largarse ha sido Barclays-, así como a varios hedge funds, vendiendo “La Marca España” y sacando el dinero del país*.



La línea negra muestra la huida del capital extranjero de España
(hoy sólo equivale al 5’54% de los depósitos bancarios).

Y lo mismo para Italia:



*Es evidente que no confían en nosotros. No es para menos, porque al paso que vamos no saldremos de la recesión ni en 20 años. Y francamente, ni el país ni la población puede permitirse este baño de lágrimas por mucho tiempo más... Los griegos van por delante en la crisis y ya sabemos lo que nos espera. Y nuestros políticos, también. Por primera vez en 130 años, España tendrá que reestructurar su deuda; condición indispensable para tener una “segunda oportunidad”. Así de gorda la hemos liado...! Parte de su deuda será refinanciada a un vencimiento más largo. Y el resto sufrirá quitas. La experiencia chipriota y la salida del dinero inteligente que muestran los gráficos de arriba, sugiere que los bancos serán diezmados en los depósitos con cuantías superiores a los 100.000€. Parte de ese dinero se utilizará en su recapitalización para minorizar la pérdida del valor de los bonos españoles que mantendrán en sus balances. Para el resto, el BCE proveerá... Respecto a las pensiones, si tenemos en cuenta lo que ha pasado en Detroit, lo más probable es que los pensionistas sufran otra quita. Como nuestro modelo capitalista no es tan salvaje como el norteamericano, las pensiones sufrirán menos. En caso contrario, el dolor vendrá por otro lado. 
* 
A partir de entonces, España y el resto de periféricos (menos Irlanda, probablemente) empezarán de nuevo. Recemos para que las cosas se hagan bien y no tengamos que pasar por lo mismo dos o tres veces, como los griegos. Cuando termine el proceso, empezará una nueva era para España.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Sep 2013)




----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pienso como tú, le ha salido a precio de pipas. Sin embargo hoy está bajando un 6% que parece mucho, no? por que lo interpreta el mercado así ?



Porque a día de hoy el área móvil de Nokia no es rentable, Microsoft se va a quedar no solo las patentes si no al personal, a corto plazo seguramente bajara mucho la rentabilidad del negocio.También había dudas con xbox y mirales donde están,han creado el mejor mando de videojuegos jamas diseñado y encima han conseguido la integración perfecta entre pc-consola...da igual que juegues al calle of duty en pc que en xbox la sensación es la misma , hace 10 años eso era impensable.A nokia creo que algo le queda, el área móvil estos ultimos años era solo un departamento y de los menos rentables de toda la empresa


----------



## FranR (3 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


>



[YOUTUBE]pQKdN4kBC6Y[/YOUTUBE]

Que malos son!!! 

Salen setas de colores ::

Edito: La ¿canción? se titula MOGU-MOGU


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2013)

Es probable que veamos a NVAX en la zona de $5.00 para finales de año / octubre... MNKD style RISE.

No hagan caso de esto ... es su DINERO!

Mack ha despiojado de lo lindo, antes de subir. -PROYECTO-... ARIAD .


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

desastre total dijo:


> Y conste que me jodió un huevo que la haya comprado MSF porque a corto plazo NOKIA con los pepinos que ha lanzado y con WP 8, es una auténtica maravilla, y yo estaba convencido de que antes de que terminara el año iba a hacer un X2 de libro.
> Gracias por las felicitaciones, y conste que esto ha sido otro éxito del foro porque fue este foro el que me permitió hacer un análisis profundo de NOKIA y WP8.
> Ah y conste que si no escribo más por aquí es porque soy un mindundi al lado de gente como Janus, Ponzi, DonPepito, andco.
> Un saludo.



No diga eso, no deje de escribir, de todos se aprende y yo soy el primero que de vez en cuando suelto cada burrada que haría temblar los cimientos empresariales  Lo importante es que a final de año los errores sean solo un 10%-20% del total y si por el camino nos divertimos mejor


----------



## mpbk (3 Sep 2013)

yo he entrado con un mini en ibex.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Es probable que veamos a NVAX en la zona de $5.00 para finales de año / octubre... MNKD style RISE.
> 
> No hagan caso de esto ... es su DINERO!
> 
> *Mack* ha despiojado de lo lindo, antes de subir. -PROYECTO-... ARIAD .



Si que tiene buena pinta :Aplauso:

A ver si pescamos algo

---------- Post added 03-sep-2013 at 18:17 ----------

MADRE MÍA!!!!!!!!!!!


Denuncian el desabastecimiento de vacunas de la varicela. Ideal


----------



## FranR (3 Sep 2013)

Dudosillo dijo:


> Hola, Fran.
> Te sigo con atencion, pero debido a mi ignorancia algunas cosas se me escapan.
> ¿que quiere decir un cierre en CP?



Como le ha dicho el Sr. Atman es el que llamo el Canal Principal de Cotización diario.

En una jornada de transición el precio se mantiene dentro y usa los niveles como resistencia y soporte. La ruptura con volumen de uno de ellos nos manda al siguiente nivel marcado.

P. Ej. hoy: Mire un gráfico intradía a un minuto con volumen y te puede ser útil un indicador de volumen medio:

10:53 ruptura a la baja con alto volumen, nos manda al nivel inferior.440-378

y especialmente 13.30 vela ruptura del 440 con alto volumen que nos envía al superior 490

En el 490 tuvimos un nuevo aumento de volumen, 16:10 h. pero como comenté, sin fuerza (Solo 20 puntos de ruptura para ese volumen) por lo que la vuelta estaba clara al 90%.


P.D. Esta para el pirata que se que le intriga: en el 440 entra volumen fuerte y hacemos un +70 


Y paro ya que lo complico más de la cuenta...


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

Hablando de Microsoft en 2004 repartió 32.000 mill de $ en efectivo, el mayor dividendo de la historia.Fijaros lo que puede significar para una empresa retener capital, si no recuerdo mal Apple en aquel momento estaba en sus horas bajas, podía haberla comprado o haber adquirido un % , haberse metido en yahoo, en paypal incluso hasta un % de google...pero es que han pasado 9 años y otra vez vuelve a tener 50.000 y encima es un actor importante dentro de los videojuegos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2013)

*!*



FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya se lo que es listo, que ereh un listo!!!


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

Vaya locura 

76000 mill en efectivo tiene Microsoft

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native

El cash flow de esta gente es digno de estudio


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Y jatencio?¿de apellido trolencio?



llamando a la gatita mogu mogu estas cometiendo maltrato animal :


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Sep 2013)

Jinko Solar, hoy, como un cohete.


----------



## atman (3 Sep 2013)

Oiga, ¿está pasando algo con la plata? Se viene arriba...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Oiga, ¿está pasando algo con la plata? Se viene arriba...



R3v3 fapeándose de lo lindo :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> R3v3 fapeándose de lo lindo :Aplauso:



llegando al hueso incluso , oh wait


----------



## atman (3 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> R3v3 fapeándose de lo lindo :Aplauso:




Y el VIX en clase de alfarería...








El video...

[YOUTUBE]13mDq8i8reA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Sep 2013)

Buenas a todos otra vez!.

Os dejo el link a los holdings del Buffett completos. 

Casi ya no escribo por aqui, pero no es os puede dejar sólos. Ya conozco a casi nadie del hilo...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Y el VIX en clase de alfarería...



:XX: :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Buenas a todos otra vez!.
> 
> Os dejo el link a los holdings del Buffett completos.
> 
> Casi ya no escribo por aqui, pero no es os puede dejar sólos. Ya conozco a casi nadie del hilo...



Mira el roce de lorillard


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Sep 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Buenas a todos otra vez!.
> 
> Os dejo el link a los holdings del Buffett completos.
> 
> Casi ya no escribo por aqui, pero no es os puede dejar sólos. Ya conozco a casi nadie del hilo...



Eres un impresentable. A ver si te dejas ver más, qué sabes de Hugo?

---------- Post added 03-sep-2013 at 19:56 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> R3v3 fapeándose de lo lindo :Aplauso:



Me estoy tocando solo un poco mmmmmm ::


----------



## juan35 (3 Sep 2013)

Nokia Corporation (NOK)-NYSE 5,09 Up 1,18(30.38%) 

Volumen:	514.335.707


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Sep 2013)

Rebotamos en el S&P.


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Rebotamos en el S&P.



Pero poquito

Rebote de gato


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo, parece que ANR se nos quiere animar. Pelín cansina, parece Sacyr.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mira el roce de lorillard



Lorillard?

¿Es esta?


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Sep 2013)

Hasta la coronilla....
Ni sube ANR, ni sube el SP

Me voy a cenar... mañana será otro día y a Dios pongo por testigo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Eres un impresentable. A ver si te dejas ver más, qué sabes de Hugo?
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-sep-2013 at 19:56 ----------
> 
> ...



Buah,

De Hugo no sé nada desde hace más de un año, o año y pico. Es muyyy dificil contactar con él, pero Sebastía creo que le ve de vez en cuando. 

Tu has vuelto a quedar con él?


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pero poquito
> 
> Rebote de gato



Mañana compraremos TEF a 9.6 e Iberdrola a 3.8 ::

The Authorization of Use of Force in Syria Live


----------



## bertok (3 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mañana compraremos TEF a 9.6 e Iberdrola a 3.8 ::
> 
> The Authorization of Use of Force in Syria Live



Joder vaya elemento que está hablando ... Quiere tirar todo lo que sea posible ... por seguir demostrando quién manda y tal.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (3 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Ajetreo, parece que ANR se nos quiere animar. Pelín cansina, parece Sacyr.



Pues no sé como lo veis, pero yo creo que si esto no sube tendrá que bajar..::


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Sep 2013)

34(c)-37(c), second round.


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Lorillard?
> 
> ¿Es esta?



Si es esa, esta algo cara y a priori no se ve la calidad.
No se calcular un posible precio de entrada, había pensado por debajo de 35.
Mira el roce, es de los mas altos que he visto y el capex es prácticamente ridículo, no te fijes en el neto porque tiene acciones propias y la cifra no es realista (donde puedo ver el % de autocartera), todos los años recompran 500-1000 mill $. 
Solo tienen una pega aparte del precio y es que en vez de recomprar acciones podían haber usado ese dinero para expandir el negocio y no tirar así de deuda, aun así su nivel de endeudamiento es ridículo si quieren en un año podrían amortizarla.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Sep 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Buah,
> 
> De Hugo no sé nada desde hace más de un año, o año y pico. Es muyyy dificil contactar con él, pero Sebastía creo que le ve de vez en cuando.
> 
> Tu has vuelto a quedar con él?



Nop, por eso te pregunto. Claca sabía algo de él, pero al final también le perdió la pista.
Si vienes por Barna avisa.


----------



## Janus (3 Sep 2013)

Pongan atención a Amper mañana.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Sep 2013)

Downloading: World War Z (2013) 720p BluRay x264


----------



## HisHoliness (3 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pongan atención a Amper mañana.









---------- Post added 03-sep-2013 at 21:35 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Downloading: World War Z (2013) 720p BluRay x264



No veo enlace !


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Downloading: World War Z (2013) 720p BluRay x264



Pon el link coñoooo!!


World War Z (2013) UNRATED 1080p BrRip x264 - YIFY

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:319fc21f3db3254c5bc976a096801ab791458e95&dn=World+War+Z+%282013%29+UNRATED+1080p+BrRip+x264+-+YIFY&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.istole.it%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ccc.de%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Sep 2013)

Oyga, la suya es más grande: 1080


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Oyga, la suya es más grande: 1080



¿lo dudaba?

Pero no seedean los cabrones (Edt:ya he enganchado a uno bueno)

otros dos
World.War.Z.2013.Unrated.Cut.720p.BluRay.x264.DTS-WiKi [PublicHD
magnet:?xt=urn:btih:d50e694bbf26738ce0f379ce5c01aea062ef1dc3&dn=World.War.Z.2013.Unrated.Cut.720p.BluRay.x264.DTS-WiKi+%5BPublicHD&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.istole.it%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ccc.de%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337

World War Z (2013) UNRATED 720p BrRip x264 - YIFY

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:6d70a1ff3f004f0bc8ad34836dd909294375eb80&dn=World+War+Z+%282013%29+UNRATED+720p+BrRip+x264+-+YIFY&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.istole.it%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ccc.de%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿lo dudaba?
> 
> Pero no seedean los cabrones



Tú quieres compartir celda con alguien del hilo mamonazo ::

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:24FBD7FADED38881B5B10EB91948778322F263EB&dn=World%20War%20Z%20%282013%29%20720p%20BluRay%20x264%20%5bGlowGaze.Com%5d&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.ccc.de%3a80&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.coppersurfer.tk%3a80&tr=udp%3a%2f%2fopen.demonii.com%3a80&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.istole.it%3a80&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.publicbt.com%3a80&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3a80


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2013)

Por cierto, es posible que VICAL tenga suelo prox.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Por cierto, es posible que VICAL tenga suelo prox.



Y ese gap????????????????


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

..............


----------



## bertok (3 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tú quieres compartir celda con alguien del hilo mamonazo ::
> 
> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:24FBD7FADED38881B5B10EB91948778322F263EB&dn=World%20War%20Z%20%282013%29%20720p%20BluRay%20x264%20%5bGlowGaze.Com%5d&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.ccc.de%3a80&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.coppersurfer.tk%3a80&tr=udp%3a%2f%2fopen.demonii.com%3a80&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.istole.it%3a80&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.publicbt.com%3a80&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3a80



me vais a hacer ese puto bodrio :no:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Sep 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Por cierto, es posible que VICAL tenga suelo prox.



Jodo que si tiene suelo. ¿Que pasó el 12/8 que bajó de 3,60 a 1,50? ¿se olvidaron como respirar todos sus científicos? ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Sep 2013)

Ponzi, ¿qué te parecen los fondos monetarios que comercializa Renta 4?


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Jodo que si tiene suelo. ¿Que pasó el 12/8 que bajó de 3,60 a 1,50? ¿se olvidaron como respirar todos sus científicos? ::



Trial resultados reguleros malotes, lleva perdido 70% valor en menos de un mes.


----------



## Janus (3 Sep 2013)

De los días más complicados que he visto en mucho tiempo en el SP. No propiamente dicho por el día de trading que ha sido normal si no por la situación en la que queda el índice.

NO HAY QUE HACER ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA. Las subidas se activan en 1648 donde está la tendencia bajista y las bajadas se activan en 1630 aprox. donde está la tendencia alcista. Ahora está en ese rango estrecho y tiene que definirse.


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ponzi, ¿qué te parecen los fondos monetarios que comercializa Renta 4?



En general no suelo seguir los monetarios. No me gustan y menos ahora que los que estan invertidos a largo plazo estan burbujeados.Para eso es mejor estar en liquidez o como mucho en alguno que solo invierta en letras alemanas y suizas, es lo que hace bestinver.


----------



## juan35 (3 Sep 2013)

Janus,

como ves Nokia?

Gracias


----------



## Janus (3 Sep 2013)

juan35 dijo:


> Janus,
> 
> como ves Nokia?
> 
> Gracias



Esa vela de hoy básicamente solo sirve para dar la enhorabuena para quienes hayan estado dentro. Con semejante movimiento ya no se puede entrar porque no existe manera razonable de poner el stop y sin stop no se puede estar en ningún sitio.

Hay que buscar en otros océanos azules.


----------



## Abner (3 Sep 2013)

He vuelto a hacer una versión de recuento de saldo y diagnóstico de posiciones que espero me dé mejores resultados, y lo que veo me empieza a hacer dudar de que lleguemos a los 7 miles. Estaríamos en saldo neutro ya. Hoy habrían acumulado 300 contratos.

Lo del velote rojo ha sido acumulación para gastarlo luego en la subida posterior. Yo desde luego, no habría podido prever ese movimiento, pues no había una concentración significativa de cortos ni nada por el estilo antes del latigazo. Supongo que sin más, han buscado un hueco sin operaciones, lo han tirado con posis falsas y han dejado a la peña sin largos, lo han parado exactamente en el 8335(f) nivel creado el 30 de agosto. Todo absolutamente controlado, no puede haber pánico más fake. 

Porque ellos lo valen, y si lo quieren tirar sin más 140 puntos se tira y santas pascuas. 

Me tienen totalmente confundido con sus intenciones a medio plazo. 

Posible nivel sin tocar en el 8365(f) para mañana.


----------



## vermer (3 Sep 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pues no sé como lo veis, pero yo creo que si esto no sube tendrá que bajar..::



La sesión de ahoy:

al final ha subido un 2'6% con un volumen medio-algo por debajo. Parece que falta algo fuerza. Lo mismo para Arch, Walter y Peabody

Las solares, en general muy bien y con mucho volumen. FSLR en cambio muy floja y poco volumen.

Hoy alegría en la energía. Mañana a ver si afianzan el tirón.

Janus ¿su veredicto?


----------



## paulistano (3 Sep 2013)

Janus, aplicaremos aquello de "a buen entendedor buena sombra el cobija" y seguiremos de cerca a amper.... Esperemos que el volumen sea elevado.... Y a 1,18 si baja hasta ahí en posible despioje se entrará. 

Permaneceremos atentos a los monitores.


----------



## Janus (3 Sep 2013)

Abner dijo:


> He vuelto a hacer una versión de recuento de saldo y diagnóstico de posiciones que espero me dé mejores resultados, y lo que veo me empieza a hacer dudar de que lleguemos a los 7 miles. Estaríamos en saldo neutro ya. Hoy habrían acumulado 300 contratos.
> 
> Lo del velote rojo ha sido acumulación para gastarlo luego en la subida posterior. Yo desde luego, no habría podido prever ese movimiento, pues no había una concentración significativa de cortos ni nada por el estilo antes del latigazo. Supongo que sin más, han buscado un hueco sin operaciones, lo han tirado con posis falsas y han dejado a la peña sin largos, lo han parado exactamente en el 8335(f) nivel creado el 30 de agosto. Todo absolutamente controlado, no puede haber pánico más fake.
> 
> ...





Desde hace un año el IBEX está en los 8300 más menos un 5% aproximadamente y con un trading bastante difícil porque no genera demasiado recorrido y no ha sido muy limpio.

Hay una regla que funciona muy bien y es la observación de los charts desde lejos (no me refiero lejos del portátil sino desde un timeframe amplio). Se viene de unos mínimos duros y mucho más abajo. Bastante más arriba, donde estamos ahora, se ha producido un rectángulo muy largo en el tiempo que bien puede servir para hacer rollover de inversores (salen los calientes con sus plusvalías y se suben al bus los que buscan el siguiente tirón alcista). El tema es que no baja y no lo dejan bajar por lo que terminará subiendo y tiene margen de unos 2,000 pipos hacia arriba.

Solo la posición alcista del jatrooeodotpelee puede joder el festival alcista ::


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

Reve ponme los nombres de los fondos y busco las fichas


----------



## Janus (3 Sep 2013)

vermer dijo:


> La sesión de ahoy:
> 
> al final ha subido un 2'6% con un volumen medio-algo por debajo. Parece que falta algo fuerza. Lo mismo para Arch, Walter y Peabody
> 
> ...



El carbón de momento no baja y eso es bueno aunque también es cierto que ni en Alpha ni en Arch se ve mucha alegría inversora alcista. Pero no bajar es un principio y hay que reconocer que se está un 25% más arriba de los mínimos recientes. Sin embargo, hay otros valores usanos que están mostrando buena predisposición como es Walter (yo no metería ahí porque de estar hay que estar en los líderes del mercado para evitar sustos a los Pescanova).

Pero no pasa nada porque todo está en un "bunch of bucks". Una vela con volumen del 5% en Alpha y cambia todo radicalmente .................. y a decir verdad esa es la forma en la que se comportan estos valores.

En resumen, que el carbón no ha perdido su línea maginot, que parece débil pero está muy cerca de que su tendencia cambie de sentido con una sola vela verde amplia y con volumen.

Damos el salto al mundo de "lo solar". Decir antes de nada que es un ejemplo magnífico de cómo se comporta un sector derruido por las perspectivas de contracción del negocio en combinación con una situación insostenible de deuda. EXACTAMENTE CÓMO ESTÁ AHORA EL CARBÓN.
Estamos viendo como se sube, cómo se corrige ampliamente pero el paso del tiempo termina poniendo los valores más arriba. Pero es complicado porque existe un amplio desacoplamiento entre las chinas y los usanos. Estos últimos están débiles y ya hemos dicho que First está jodida con targen en 24 usd salvo que vuelva a recuperar con volumen los 40 usd. Hasta entonces, es bastante bajista porque aunque aparece consolidando en lateral ...... eso lo solventan con un velón del -10% en una sesión de trading adornada con el señuelo de una noticia negativa para el sector.
Las chinas siguen alcistas. En especial Yingli, Trina, Renesola y Hanwha.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Reve ponme los nombres de los fondos y busco las fichas



Gracias, solo era curiosidad, no me los he mirado en profundidad, ya te acribillaré a preguntas con Bestinver. A ver si este finde me lo comienzo a mirar.


----------



## egarenc (3 Sep 2013)

Ponzi, como ves tu a Ferrovial para entrar en 11.5 en el caso en que corrigiera, claro. Ves sostenible ese rpd?


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2013)

egarenc;"". " "9815237 dijo:


> Ponzi, como ves tu a Ferrovial para entrar en 11.5 en el caso en que corrigiera, claro. Ves sostenible ese rpd?



El dividendo de Ferrovial lo veo muy volatil tanto para bien como para mal (puede ir desde los 0,5-1,5).Los flujos de caja son inestables aunque parece que están remontando y en capex gastan mucho aunque tambien han reducido la cuantia ademas habría que mirar al detalle esta cuenta, puede que estén ampliando el negocio.Es una buena empresa pero cuanto mejor va el flujo de caja mas caro cotiza el negocio, yo me fijaría en ella por debajo de 10.

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...:SM&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native


----------



## Cantor (3 Sep 2013)

Abner dijo:


> lo que veo me empieza a hacer dudar de que lleguemos a los 7 miles.



vamos tener un gap de mil puntos pa llegar a 6xxx???? :8::8::8: 

porque si a lo que se refiere es a que no habrá guano, y lo dice en este hilo, le cuesta baneo a perpetuidad! :XX::XX:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En general no suelo seguir los monetarios. No me gustan y menos ahora que los que estan invertidos a largo plazo estan burbujeados.Para eso es mejor estar en liquidez o como mucho en alguno que solo invierta en letras alemanas y suizas, es lo que hace bestinver.



Te voy a pasar algunos monetarios molones.

Pero vamos que estan todos más burbujeaos que pa que.

Ojo con el Dinercam y el del Espiritu Santo

ESAF Capital Plus, FI

Dinercam, FI

Espirito Santo Global Enhancement


DWS Invest Euro Bonds (Short) NC


De R4 te recomiendo este:

Renta 4 Pegasus, FI

---------- Post added 04-sep-2013 at 00:00 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gracias, solo era curiosidad, no me los he mirado en profundidad, ya te acribillaré a preguntas con Bestinver. A ver si este finde me lo comienzo a mirar.



Aviso a navegantes. Ni todo lo que tiene Bestinver es "Value", ni todo lo Value es Bestinver.

Os recomiendo dos valores poco conocidos, pero altamente recomendables.

Polo Capital SICAV

Elcano Inversiones Financieras SICAV

Pienso meter pasta en ellas.Especialmente a los segundos.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2013 at 00:06 ----------

Ferrovial esta dentro de las compañías que más han estado vendiendo en Bestinver ( a 30 de Junio desde 1 de enero).

5. Valores que disminuyen peso en cartera


----------



## ponzi (4 Sep 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Te voy a pasar algunos monetarios molones.
> 
> Pero vamos que estan todos más burbujeaos que pa que.
> 
> ...



Lógico, por el tamaño que tienen.Muchas empresas simplemente las compran porque están baratas para tradear a medio plazo.Lo malo de las sicav que son mas ilíquidas que los acciones y los fondos.


----------



## BlueLaser (4 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Janus, aplicaremos aquello de "a buen entendedor buena sombra el cobija" y seguiremos de cerca a amper.... Esperemos que el volumen sea elevado.... Y a 1,18 si baja hasta ahí en posible despioje se entrará.
> 
> Permaneceremos atentos a los monitores.



Atentos a AMPER porque

A- Va a bajar
B- Va a subir
C- Tocaba hablar de Amper en el hilo
D- Dos de las anteriores razones
E- No se, habrá sido el jato...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Lógico, por el tamaño que tienen.Muchas empresas simplemente las compran porque están baratas para tradear a medio plazo.Lo malo de las sicav que son mas ilíquidas que los acciones y los fondos.



Las SICAVs son IGUAL de liquidas que los fondos. Otra cosa es que Bestinver baje un 80%, y puedan seguir gestionando.

Y que una SICAV con 3 millones pelaos le baje un 30% y ya tienen problemas.

Pero son dos cosas distintas.

Elcano gestionan 50M. Empezaron con 3 hace 4 años.


----------



## ponzi (4 Sep 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Las SICAVs son IGUAL de liquidas que los fondos. Otra cosa es que Bestinver baje un 80%, y puedan seguir gestionando.
> 
> Y que una SICAV con 3 millones pelaos le baje un 30% y ya tienen problemas.
> 
> ...



Tienes la cartera entera?En la ficha solo vienen las mayores posiciones.Las que he visto son acciones bastante majas, puede ser una buena opción para diverficar. Me mosquea que dicen que invierten en empresas con poca deuda y sin embargo están en Gdf, vale que este barata , pero es que tiene mas de 40.000 mill de deuda neta.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Sep 2013)

Bueno GDF es utility.

Quitando a Gas natural, no hay muchas utilities que lo hayan hecho como hechos.

La que me motiva mucho es esta de aqui


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> me vais a hacer ese puto bodrio :no:



No está tan mal


----------



## atman (4 Sep 2013)

Planned LinkedIn $1 billion stock offer is for expansion, products | Reuters

Si la gente compra ¿por qué no aprovecharse? Pues eso...


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Sep 2013)

Nuestro amigo Carlos María da algunas pistas de FCC...

La bolsa por Carlos María: Retomamos FCC
Como comentábamos ayer, la superación de la zona 14,25 tenía importante implicaciones en el medio / largo plazo. En la sesión de hoy la hemos visto superar y el precio ha terminado marchando sobre 14,945 euros, parte alta del canal alcista que maneja los últimos 10 días. En 14,15 euros estaría el 50% de recorte del impulso actual, si llegara a tocarlos de nuevo, volvería a ser una estupenda entrada. El stop del movimiento está algo alejado, en la zona 13,60 euros. Los próximos días, ver un movimiento lateral entra dentro de lo lógico. Les dejo gráfico 10 días en velas de 15 minutos.






Y en anteriores posts...

La bolsa por Carlos María: La importancia de la zona 14,25 para FCC

Yo ando regular de liquidez, pero si vendo algo me pensare volver a subirme...


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

aqui MV el zahori emitiendo desde refugio en las montañas tora-bora , para todo el gacelerio :rolleye:

bueno parece que tito putin da su brazo a torcer :Aplauso:


----------



## amago45 (4 Sep 2013)

Buenos días. De momento no hay misiles sobrevolando Oriente Medio...
Seguiremos el aviso y estaremos atentos a Amper, por si rompe hacia algún lado
Noticias de Mercados - Fernández Fermoselle deshace su posición en Amper por la puerta de atrás


----------



## sr.anus (4 Sep 2013)

Buenos dias!
No lo cojan!


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2013)

como os gusta la mariconada :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Sep 2013)

Putin says Russia may agree to Syria strike *if* Assad used chemical arms | Reuters

_(Reuters) - Russian President Vladimir Putin said Russia may approve a military operation in Syria if evidence shows that Damascus carried out chemical weapons attacks, but only if the operation is conducted with U.N. approval.

In an interview with AP and Russia's First Channel, posted on the Kremlin website on Wednesday, Putin also said the video of an August 21 chemical weapons attack outside of Damascus could have been fabricated by groups "connected with al Qaeda".

In the interview conducted on Tuesday and released the day before G20 leaders begin a two-day summit in St Petersburg, Putin also said Russia would continue to fulfill its arms contracts with Syria.

When asked whether Russia would agree to military action if Damascus were proven to have carried out a chemical weapons attack, he answered: "I do not rule it out."

"According to the current international law, only the United Nations Security Council can sanction the use of force against a sovereign state. Any other approaches, means, to justify the use of force against an independent and sovereign state, is inadmissible," he said.

(Writing by Vladimir Soldatkin; Editing by Thomas Grove and Alison Williams)_​

Este pasa a ser mi amigo, junto a Mario los putos amos.








---------- Post added 04-sep-2013 at 09:01 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sr.anus dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sin palabras......::::::::::


----------



## ponzi (4 Sep 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Bueno GDF es utility.
> 
> Quitando a Gas natural, no hay muchas utilities que lo hayan hecho como hechos.
> 
> La que me motiva mucho es esta de aqui




Esa la he visto,no esta nada mal.Tiene un Ev/ebitda muy bajo.En la ficha no vienen todas sus posiciones,tengo que echar un ojo a la documentacion que presentan a la cnmv,la ficha es demasiado escueta.Por lo poco que tienen publicado a priori creo que tu lo haces mejor,por lo menos lo que he visto en la ficha,tiran a peces muy gordos.Hasta el dia de hoy la sicav que he visto que mas al detalle comenta sus posiciones es la de koplovitz (morinvest).Si compras en base al ev/ebitda fijate en el roce y en el % de margen sobre el ebitda,muchas veces por per hay negocios que pasan desapercibidos y otras veces los margenes por provisiones o cosas raras tienen 1-2 años malos.La semana que viene pegame un toque y te vienes a casa o me voy yo para la tuya


----------



## ponzi (4 Sep 2013)

Un apunte sobre fcc y sacyr,no tireis con todo lo gordo,tener presente que todas estas revalorizaciones se basan unicamente en expectativas y recompras de cortos.La que tiene mas para recomprar es Fcc.Este viernes toca publicacion.


----------



## atman (4 Sep 2013)

La resistencia de FranR haciendo su trabajo hoy de manera impecable. plas, plas, plas...


----------



## ponzi (4 Sep 2013)

Ya que hablais de Siria,me ha resultado comico ver tve a las 7:30.Mientras hablaban de Bale y Messi en el rotativo de abajo en letra pequeña se podia leer...conflictos en siria,egipto,sudan.A que nivel enfermizo ha llegado esta sociedad?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Sep 2013)

Me lo parece a mi o gamesa está haciendo una figura un tanto peligrosa? me da la sensación que se va por la barranquilla y sin frenos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Sep 2013)

El volumen de Prisa de hoy, de risa 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulistano (4 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya que hablais de Siria,me ha resultado comico ver tve a las 7:30.Mientras hablaban de Bale y Messi en el rotativo de abajo en letra pequeña se podia leer...conflictos en siria,egipto,sudan.A que nivel enfermizo ha llegado esta sociedad?



Has hablado, nivel enfermizo.

Hoy en la ducha estaba pensando si no sere yo el raro respecto a mis amigos....yo leyendo burbuja, tratando de enterarme mas o menos de como esta el tema y "puteado" por la panda de hijos de puta que nos esta jodiendo.....y ellos felices, con la ilusion de ver jugar a bale y a cristiano juntos en el proximo partido....pensando en cuando son las proximas cañas y de tema de conversacion el meterse con las madres de los demas....

Es asqueroso:ouch:


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Sep 2013)

Buenos días

Pintan bastos o ursidos


----------



## sr.anus (4 Sep 2013)

Ahora el ibex mostrara su gran fortaleza, habeis visto la ostia de bankinter?


----------



## uranoscopus (4 Sep 2013)

Buenos días

Habitual lector de este hilo, agradezco los comentarios que realizan.
Si me permiten, una pregunta, 

¿algun valor para entrar hoy/mañana y vender el lunes cuando ya se sepa el resultado de la eleccion de los JJOO?

Gracias


----------



## paulistano (4 Sep 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Ahora el ibex mostrara su gran fortaleza, habeis visto la ostia de bankinter?



Ahora en verde...


----------



## sr.anus (4 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ahora en verde...



a ver si supera los 3,53 para irnos al cielo::


----------



## amago45 (4 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El volumen de Prisa de hoy, de risa
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Calma chicha ... de ahi viene lo del término chicharro :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Sep 2013)

uranoscopus dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Habitual lector de este hilo, agradezco los comentarios que realizan.
> Si me permiten, una pregunta,
> ...



Como ya sabrá, eso ya está descontao ::


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Sep 2013)

buenos días peña....


----------



## uranoscopus (4 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Como ya sabrá, eso ya está descontao ::



De todas formas yo creo que aun no esta descontado.
Mirare NH hoteles.....
Gracias


----------



## atman (4 Sep 2013)

uranoscopus dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Habitual lector de este hilo, agradezco los comentarios que realizan.
> Si me permiten, una pregunta,
> ...



No juegue a eso. Se hará pupita... a menos que sepa usted algo que los demás desconocemos.


Off-topic: como me jode que me manden invitaciones a congresos y otras historias y me digan cómo tengo que ir vestido. Primero, ¿qué pasa? ¿que soy imbécil? Segundo, vestiré como me dé la gana y si no, no me invites. 

Además que queda fatal cosas como "cena de gala en el Teatro Real (traje de noche)" Digo si no les vale que lleve este vestido con escote palabra de honor, para poder lucir bien toda la pelambrera de los sobacos... 

En otro punto del programa "(traje informal con elegancia)" yo estoy elegante con cualquier cosa, porque eso va con la persona. Y no hay nada más informal que un traje de bañó. Así que llevaré tambien un albornoz por si refresca y listo...


----------



## ponzi (4 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> No juegue a eso. Se hará pupita... a menos que sepa usted algo que los demás desconocemos.



Nh esta un poco tocadilla,apenas tiene liquidez,necesita vender algun hotel mas,se ha gestionado mejor melia.Sobre que posibles empresas se pueden beneficiar yo opto por acs,fcc y de rebote alba (por acs y prosegur).Esta vez es muy probable que salga Madrid,Turkia es inestable y Tokio es radioactivo.Madrid cumple todas las condiciones,ademas es bastante sospechoso como grandes bancos usanos se estan posicionando en activos españoles desde marzo de 2013.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Nh esta un poco tocadilla,apenas tiene liquidez,necesita vender algun hotel mas,se ha gestionado mejor melia.Sobre que posibles empresas se pueden beneficiar yo opto por acs,fcc y de rebote alba (por acs y prosegur).Esta vez es muy probable que salga Madrid,Turkia es inestable y Tokio es radioactivo.Madrid cumple todas las condiciones,ademas es bastante sospechoso como grandes bancos usanos se estan posicionando en activos españoles desde marzo de 2013.



Por nuestro bien espero que no nos lo den. Al final será una excusa más para derrochar dinero y trincar comisiones, como siempre.
En las casas de apuestas Tokio tiene bastante ventaja sobre Madrid afortunadamente. Japón está muy jodido y seguramente se lo den para compensarles otros favores que les deben y levantar el animo a la población.


----------



## sr.anus (4 Sep 2013)

vamos a tocar los 83xx bajos, a ver quien tira de la cadena


----------



## ghkghk (4 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Por nuestro bien espero que no nos lo den. Al final será una excusa más para derrochar dinero y trincar comisiones, como siempre.
> *En las casas de apuestas Tokio tiene bastante ventaja sobre Madrid afortunadamente*.




Esto es lo que hay que seguir. Que puede haber sorpresas, desde luego. Pero quien se juega la pasta...


----------



## ponzi (4 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Esto es lo que hay que seguir. Que puede haber sorpresas, desde luego. Pero quien se juega la pasta...



Yo estoy por jugarmela por Madrid,es la ciudad perfecta para el trinque,en Brasil se han debido poner las botas.Tokio esta muy congestionada y ademas tiene reciente el accidente nuclear y el tsunami.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Sep 2013)

Cuando salió Brasil subió toda su bolsa. No sería mejor posicionarse sobre el índice? De esta forma no hay una caída si no aciertas. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sideshow Bob (4 Sep 2013)

buenos días y tal..

Microsoft pone en peligro su triple A tras su acuerdo Nokia, considerada basura


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Sep 2013)

Sideshow Bob dijo:


> buenos días y tal..
> 
> Microsoft pone en peligro su triple A tras su acuerdo Nokia, considerada basura



Teniendo 50.000M $ en cash tampoco creo que les importe mucho. :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (4 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Teniendo 50.000M $ en cash tampoco creo que les importe mucho. :rolleye:



Desde julio mas de 70.000 mill aunque de caja neta si que son mas de 50.000 mill.A MS le da igual los bancos,es una maquina de generar efectivo.Aqui el problema es que Nokia va a consumir muchos recursos a corto plazo


----------



## Sideshow Bob (4 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Desde julio mas de 70.000 mill aunque de caja neta si que son mas de 50.000 mill.A MS le da igual los bancos,es una maquina de generar efectivo.*Aqui el problema es que Nokia va a consumir muchos recursos a corto plazo*



Así es, y la familia crece en 32.000 empleados..


----------



## atman (4 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Esto es lo que hay que seguir. Que puede haber sorpresas, desde luego. Pero quien se juega la pasta...



Sí, pero la pregunta es cómo de representativo es eso... yo creo que estamos en el típico escenario de leones (como decía Ponzi, invirtiendo en España) contra gacelas (en este caso, todos los de las casas de apuestas).

Quien será el desplumado? Teniendo en cuenta como se decide al final el tema, con compra de votos en dinero, favores, chantajes, etc... en fín, demasiado zafio...


----------



## pipoapipo (4 Sep 2013)

se esta poniendo la cosa (no intra) q si no hay pepinazo tendremos peponazo


----------



## amago45 (4 Sep 2013)

Sacando facturas de los cajones ... ... y tal :8:
Deloitte eleva a más de 3.600 millones la deuda de Pescanova | Empresas | Cinco Días


----------



## ghkghk (4 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Sí, pero la pregunta es cómo de representativo es eso... yo creo que estamos en el típico escenario de leones (como decía Ponzi, invirtiendo en España) contra gacelas (en este caso, todos los de las casas de apuestas).
> 
> Quien será el desplumado? Teniendo en cuenta como se decide al final el tema, con compra de votos en dinero, favores, chantajes, etc... en fín, demasiado zafio...




París está haciendo lobby para el 2024, así que Madrid no podría ser en el 20...


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Sep 2013)

parece que hoy terminaremos en verde.


----------



## Cascooscuro (4 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> París está haciendo lobby para el 2024, así que Madrid no podría ser en el 20...



Porque se molestan? La 3a guerra mundial esta a la vuelta de la esquina...


----------



## ghkghk (4 Sep 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Porque se molestan? La 3a guerra mundial esta a la vuelta de la esquina...




Para trincar lo que puedan mientras. Sólo los más ricos llegarán a Elysium.


----------



## amago45 (4 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> parece que hoy terminaremos en verde.



A ver cómo amanecen los usanos ...


----------



## paulistano (4 Sep 2013)

Poca cosa hoy en Amper...los paaquetes más gordos (el que más de 15.000) han entrado a 1,25.

Ahora en 1,24..

AMPER
Sesión 4/09/13 14:16
Último	1,24
Variación	0,00
Variación(%)	0,00
Cierre anterior	1,24
Apertura	1,25
Máximo	1,28
Mínimo	1,24
Volumen	232.204


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> No juegue a eso. Se hará pupita... a menos que sepa usted algo que los demás desconocemos.
> 
> 
> Off-topic: como me jode que me manden invitaciones a congresos y otras historias y me digan cómo tengo que ir vestido. Primero, ¿qué pasa? ¿que soy imbécil? Segundo, vestiré como me dé la gana y si no, no me invites.
> ...



Es ustec una persona muy importante... a mi solo me llegan invitaciones a la JGA del SAN... y puedo ir vestida como quiera.


----------



## ponzi (4 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> No juegue a eso. Se hará pupita... a menos que sepa usted algo que los demás desconocemos.
> 
> 
> Off-topic: como me jode que me manden invitaciones a congresos y otras historias y me digan cómo tengo que ir vestido. Primero, ¿qué pasa? ¿que soy imbécil? Segundo, vestiré como me dé la gana y si no, no me invites.
> ...



Al leer sobacos me ha venido a la cabeza....No sera que con los gadgets que usted se gasta y con las influencias que tiene en este foro alguno habra pensado que pueda aparecer de esta guisa a lo james bond...

El complemento de todo buen burbujista

Piense que puede ser peor

El vestuario de Messi

Yo soy el y despediría al estilista al día siguiente ::


----------



## amago45 (4 Sep 2013)

Yo me quejaba que había poco movimiento en PRISA, pero AMPER hoy también se las trae ...
Esos chicharros patrios !!!
Pero en AMPER llega alguien y pone €500k y la pone en 1,32 sin parpadear


----------



## vermer (4 Sep 2013)

ayer fiesta solar y carbonera. Hoy resacón.


----------



## paulistano (4 Sep 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Yo me quejaba que había poco movimiento en PRISA, pero AMPER hoy también se las trae ...
> Esos chicharros patrios !!!
> Pero en AMPER llega alguien y pone €500k y la pone en 1,32 sin parpadear



Me jugaría una cena a que 500.000 a mercado la lanzaban a 1,40::

Quién hace la prueba??

Yo no puedo que tengo que salir un momento...inocho:


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Sep 2013)

vermer dijo:


> ayer fiesta solar y carbonera. Hoy resacón.



el futuro es muy oscuro, 
ayyyyyyy, trabajando en el carbón.


----------



## vermer (4 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> el futuro es muy oscuro,
> ayyyyyyy, trabajando en el carbón.




Ajetreo, como seas buena, este año los Reyes Magos te traerán carbón (el rey Janus) ::


Edito 1: Por cierto, parece que la resaca se les va pasando Las solares otra vez de marcha.... buff


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2013)

amonoh alcistillas :Baile:


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2013)

Rabazo grupal y usa en verde. Por Siria y por todos los compañeros.

Veo que se sigue sin sacar la basura. Este foro sigue su irremediable destino, mutar a una casa de putas FC style.

Animo chavales, ya queda menos para las alemanas, entonces si tendremos accion (hacia donde... eso ya..).


----------



## amago45 (4 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Me jugaría una cena a que 500.000 a mercado la lanzaban a 1,40::
> 
> Quién hace la prueba??
> 
> Yo no puedo que tengo que salir un momento...inocho:



Yo soy un 'jumilde jimbersor' mileurista :S


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2013)

Tiene pinta de cepillarse los 1650 hoy el sp. Veremos. Luego metemos otros dos misiles, cerramos posis y nos ponemos con cada de hipocritas para la foto.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2013)

to el rabo pa ti inversobres :Aplauso:

el sp500 tiene un par de gaps por cerrar , el mas alto es el 1684-1679 contado


----------



## sr.anus (4 Sep 2013)

llamadme loco pero bankinter creo que va a marcar un movimiento contundente de aqui all final de sesion, o mañana en la apertura


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Sep 2013)

Yo me atrevi a entrar ayer en el SP en la bajada del segundo misil y estaba pelin acongojada por mi osadia gaceril.... Pero para pescar hay que mojarse...... Lo que sigue lo dejo que lo escriba al gato


----------



## vermer (4 Sep 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> llamadme loco pero bankinter creo que va a marcar un movimiento contundente de aqui all final de sesion, o mañana en la apertura



Defina contundente


----------



## wetpiñata (4 Sep 2013)

A ver si el Ibex se decide...


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2013)

Fran, parece que esto sigue sin reaccionar. Que conste que leo el blog a diario pero no escribo por no ensuciar (para que no te enfades y lo cierres, mi visita la tienes).

---------- Post added 04-sep-2013 at 16:09 ----------




wetpiñata dijo:


> A ver si el Ibex se decide...



Ya esta decidido a menos que sobrevuelen cosas raras.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2013)

es usted una atrevida señora ajetreo , pero me gusta su sistema a base de misilitos , por otro lado las ultimas 10 sesiones del sp500 han sido aprovechadas por los gaceleridos para vender :Aplauso:


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2013)

Yep, a por maximos de ayer quiza?? veremos.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Yep, a por maximos de ayer quiza?? veremos.



mas rabo pa ti ienso:


----------



## sr.anus (4 Sep 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Defina contundente



alguien ha dado un puñetazo en la mesa a las 15:45 dentro de este valor, y creo que quien lo ha hecho lo hace para ganar platita de la buena


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2013)

vamos coño , muelte a los bajistillas :no:


----------



## atman (4 Sep 2013)

Al que van a acabar haciendo pupita va a ser a mí... mecachis...

-----

Anda! Creí que llevaba más fuerza... bueno pues nada... a seguir esperando el velón rojo...

Mientras, sigo con los ojos puestos en las utilities... con cierta desconfianza...


----------



## amago45 (4 Sep 2013)

el IBEX se pone pepón.
¿Cuáles son las buenas nuevas?


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> el IBEX se pone pepón.
> ¿Cuáles son las buenas nuevas?



pepon pepon... aqui enseguida nos emocionamos con 20 pipos.

Veremos los 490 de fran como aguantan.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2013)

recordad que el 20 tenemos vencimiento trimestral :rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2013)

Alla vamos a por los 490, a testear maximos de ayer. 100 pipos de recorrido hoy el ibex ya.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Alla vamos a por los 490, a testear maximos de ayer. 100 pipos de recorrido hoy el ibex ya.



alegra esa cara chaval , a mas subida , mas rabo :fiufiu:


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2013)

Otro dia mas que Carpatos no tiene ni puta idea de lo que hace. Mas vale que monte un puti, ahi va a tiro fijo.

PD: Rotos los 90, veremos a ver si frena o hay que lanzar misiles.


----------



## Krim (4 Sep 2013)

Pues corto en el Ibex aquí...25 puntitos de SL, y a ver si le damos un bocado.


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Sep 2013)

no se lo dirá Fran pero el volumen no me parece suficiente de momento paquetitos de 25-10 contratos


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2013)

bravo por ese indice noble :Aplauso: :rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2013)

Testeando maximos de ayer. Veremos si no acaba igual. Todos los indices andan en el mismo sitio de ayer.


----------



## Sr. Breve (4 Sep 2013)

pufff a ver si esta es la buena

que manera de tocar las bowlings


----------



## Krim (4 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> no se lo dirá Fran pero el volumen no me parece suficiente de momento paquetitos de 25-10 contratos



Ya, pero me quedaría más tranquilo si lo tumbaran antes de acabar sesión...:/


----------



## Sideshow Bob (4 Sep 2013)

Siria prepárate, ALL IN!!!

Pillan a McCain jugando al póquer mientras se debatía el ataque a Siria


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2013)

no hay piedad para los bajistas :no:


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2013)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> pufff a ver si esta es la buena
> 
> que manera de tocar las bowlings



La buena de que?? con este volumen lo que vamos a tener es una buena enculada y cierre por encima de 8500. Seguimos creando falsas expectativas como pais y las alemanas estan a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## sr.anus (4 Sep 2013)

Parece que os molesta que nuestro chicharro suba, dejad que suba asi caera desde mas alto


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Parece que os molesta que nuestro chicharro suba, dejad que suba asi caera desde mas alto



Nada mas lejos, pero siempre digo lo mismo y me repito como el ajo, cuidado con las euforias en ambas direcciones. Ahora mismo todo es heidi pedobear, ya iremos llegando al otoño.


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> La buena de que?? con este volumen lo que vamos a tener es una buena enculada y cierre por encima de 8500. Seguimos creando falsas expectativas como pais y las alemanas estan a la vuelta de la esquina.



Como el sabado salga madrid para los JJOO lo ponen en 9500 el lunes.

Voy a preparar CFDs de IBEX, Nikkei y el turco.


----------



## paulistano (4 Sep 2013)

Entra volumen en amper. ... 25% del total de sesión en media hora


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Como el sabado salga madrid para los JJOO lo ponen en 9500 el lunes.
> 
> Voy a preparar CFDs de IBEX, Nikkei y el turco.



Eso si que da miedo. Encima del marron en que nos meten nos encabezaran los telemierdas con la bolsa que celebra los JJOO y demas. Esa semana se puede hacer mucho dinero, si se dispara y luego pillando la vuelta.

Vaya usted a saber donde estaremos en 2020 (yo quisiera estar lejos de este pais).


----------



## amago45 (4 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Entra volumen en amper. ... 25% del total de sesión en media hora



A ver cómo cierran ... ehhh


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Eso si que da miedo. Encima del marron en que nos meten nos encabezaran los telemierdas con la bolsa que celebra los JJOO y demas. Esa semana se puede hacer mucho dinero, si se dispara y luego pillando la vuelta.
> 
> Vaya usted a saber donde estaremos en 2020 (yo quisiera estar lejos de este pais).



La deuda española no es sostenible en el tiempo sin crecimiento fuerte. El crecimiento no está ni se le espera por el proceso de desapalancamiento que se está realizando y que apenas ha comenzado en el Sector Público.

Pinta muy mal, imposible diría yo. El tema del timing es la pregunta del millón de dólares ::


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La deuda española no es sostenible en el tiempo sin crecimiento fuerte. El crecimiento no está ni se le espera por el proceso de desapalancamiento que se está realizando y que apenas ha comenzado en el Sector Público.
> 
> Pinta muy mal, imposible diría yo. El tema del timing es la pregunta del millón de dólares ::



olvidate de la crisis bertok , la frontera que marca la salida es la jran bajista y esta ya fue superada


----------



## Sr. Breve (4 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> La buena de que?? con este volumen lo que vamos a tener es una buena enculada y cierre por encima de 8500. Seguimos creando falsas expectativas como pais y las alemanas estan a la vuelta de la esquina.



la buena para subir 

si los grandes van comprados (eso creo) no lo tirarán... por ahora, salvo hecatombe imprevista... casisiempre trampean antes en precio o en tiempo

esta vez parece una trampa en tiempo

pero a saber, igual mañana rompen por abajo y después de tanto esperar me tengo que comer unas minusvalías...


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2013)

El 90 sirve de muro de nuevo Fran. Otro dia mas te mereces un gallifante.


----------



## paulistano (4 Sep 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> A ver cómo cierran ... ehhh



1,28.....perfecto para mañana ataque a cotas más altas


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Eso si que da miedo. Encima del marron en que nos meten nos encabezaran los telemierdas con la bolsa que celebra los JJOO y demas. Esa semana se puede hacer mucho dinero, si se dispara y luego pillando la vuelta.
> 
> Vaya usted a saber donde estaremos en 2020 (yo quisiera estar lejos de este pais).




Ahi le has dado. Acabo de sacar los números en el caso de Brasil. El dos de oct de 2009 se anunció Rio como sede de los JJOO, en las 10 siguientes sesiones el Bovespa subió un 10%, en las 7 siguientes bajó un 11%.


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Sep 2013)

ANR sigue perezosa..... 

Janus.... cual será la señal???

Trompetas.... Volumen...


----------



## atman (4 Sep 2013)

Pero si es que de las olimpiadas nos tendríamos que haber retirado... ¿de donde van a salir los 30 o 40.000 millones que cuestan??? Al final, a los españoles por fín se lo van a poner como a los brasileños... gastos ingentes en jueguitos mientras a la población se la ahoga en recortes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> ANR sigue perezosa.....
> 
> Janus.... cual será la señal???
> 
> Trompetas.... Volumen...



¿Eso es un radar (de sonido) del año de la pera?


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Eso es una radar (de sonido) del año de la pera?



son para detectar los lanzamientos de misileh , es el nuevo sistema de la señora ajetreo :Baile:

el problema es cuando el misil vuela tan bajo que te puede dar en el culo , maestro ienso:


----------



## atman (4 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Eso es una radar (de sonido) del año de la pera?



Tiene más pinta de bocina neumática...


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Eso es una radar (de sonido) del año de la pera?



La foto estimula la imaginación pero es mucho más prosaico, es un carburador y ni siquiera de BMV o MB (mi preferida..) es un Peugeot 404 del 64 le pego el link

Peugeot 404 S


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Sep 2013)

Me ha recordado a esto


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pero si es que de las olimpiadas nos tendríamos que haber retirado... ¿de donde van a salir los 30 o 40.000 millones que cuestan??? Al final, a los españoles por fín se lo van a poner como a los brasileños... gastos ingentes en jueguitos mientras a la población se la ahoga en recortes.



Porque estamos entre amigos, pero como nos lea la Botella, nos manda una legión de húngaros para reeducarnos...y si no lo consiguen pues búlgaros.

En algo tiene que entretenerse Madame y CIA

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tone-traer-de-nuevo-formula-1-a-valencia.html


----------



## ponzi (4 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Has hablado, nivel enfermizo.
> 
> Hoy en la ducha estaba pensando si no sere yo el raro respecto a mis amigos....yo leyendo burbuja, tratando de enterarme mas o menos de como esta el tema y "puteado" por la panda de hijos de puta que nos esta jodiendo.....y ellos felices, con la ilusion de ver jugar a bale y a cristiano juntos en el proximo partido....pensando en cuando son las proximas cañas y de tema de conversacion el meterse con las madres de los demas....
> 
> Es asqueroso:ouch:



Hasta que la gente no cambie este pais no tendra solucion.Supongo que lo mas facil es mirar a otro lado,una pena.


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2013)

......................................


----------



## FranR (4 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pero si es que de las olimpiadas nos tendríamos que haber retirado... ¿de donde van a salir los 30 o 40.000 millones que cuestan??? Al final, a los españoles por fín se lo van a poner como a los brasileños... gastos ingentes en jueguitos mientras a la población se la ahoga en recortes.



La Moncloa. Referencia del Consejo de Ministros [Consejo de Ministros/Referencias]

15 mil minolles directamente de nuestro bolsillo, el resto indirectamente.










P.D. El coste total son 46 mil ... eso calculado para 2016, falta el plus por ser en 2020 y ya sabe como se dispara el coste de las cosas cuando se empiezan a hacer.

:cook:


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


>



Seguridad 550.000.000€ :8:::


----------



## FranR (4 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Seguridad 550.000.000€ :8:::



"Para garantizar que los Juegos Olímpicos y Paralímpicos se desarrollen en un clima de paz y seguridad, el Gobierno elaborará un Plan Director de Seguridad, financiado con los Presupuestos Generales del Estado, a través del cual se coordinará la actuación de los Cuerpos y Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado. El coste total de las actuaciones necesarias para garantizar las condiciones óptimas de seguridad del evento será de 550 millones de euros."

:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2013)

Espero que los juegos de la mafia vayan a Istambul o Tokio. Es lo mejor que le puede pasar al contribuyente español.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kioputas son.... :´(


----------



## atman (4 Sep 2013)

Hemeroteca:



> Los costes de Londres 2012 se han disparado hasta el infinito. De los 3.800 millones de dólares presupuestados inicialmente se ha ido, según la prensa británica, a los 38.000 millones. *Sólo en seguridad el coste se ha cuadruplicado pasando de 361 millones de dólares planificados originalmente a 1.200 millones.* Las instalaciones han costado auténticas fortunas. El estadio olímpico 850 millones de dólares, el centro de deportes acuáticos 426 millones y el velódromo 166 millones.





> A modo de botón de muestra, Atlanta 96 costó unos 2.000 millones de dólares, Sydney 2000 casi 5.000 millones y Atenas 2004 entre 15.000 y 30.000 millones.



En España pondrán guardias gitanos, que salen más baratos.

En los Londres, al final tuvo que hacerse cargo el ejército de parte de la seguridad, porque los G4S, la multinacional mundial de la seguridad, se acabó declarando incapaz de cumplir con los objetivos de selección, formación y organización.


----------



## Gekko_ (4 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


>



En esta imagen me choca que solo hay detallados 900 millones de euros.

Los otros 14600 millones son "infraestructuras en ejecución" :. ¿Qué infraestructuras en ejecución son esas que cuestan 14600 millones de euros? ¿Van a alicatar la caja mágica en oro?.


----------



## atman (4 Sep 2013)

Decía nuestro leoncio de cabecera que si esto no se paraba seguíamos para bingo. Yo me atreví a plantear el objetivo de los 1540 del SP...

La clave está en "si esto no se para" y parece que sí que se para... snif... que verde era mi valle...


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Decía nuestro leoncio de cabecera que si esto no se paraba seguíamos para bingo. Yo me atreví a plantear el objetivo de los 1540 del SP...
> 
> La clave está en "si esto no se para" y parece que sí que se para... snif... que verde era mi valle...



Ay !!!! Se paró, al menos para mí... Salto el SL


----------



## MarketMaker (4 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Decía nuestro leoncio de cabecera que si esto no se paraba seguíamos para bingo. Yo me atreví a plantear el objetivo de los 1540 del SP...
> 
> La clave está en "si esto no se para" y parece que sí que se para... snif... que verde era mi valle...



En horario para los técnicos........ sus push y sus jueguecitos. Si se viene con recorrido, sin problema.


----------



## ponzi (4 Sep 2013)

Voy a hacer un pequeño resumen del panorama a medio plazo para las medianas y pequeñas empresas.
Acs:Va a incrementar margenes respecto al Ebitda (8%-10%) con lo que el flujo de caja se incrrmentara de forma notoria y como Hochtief ya estara consolidado el capex deberia bajar un 10%-20% asi que sobrara flujo de caja libre, si es inteligente lo usara para amortizar deuda en cuyo caso la accion se revalorizara (por debajo de 18 hay que tenerla en el radar).
Baron de Ley: A quien no le gusta un burn vino?capitaliza por unos 300 mill y casi el 50% de su facturacion viene del exterior con un margen del ebitda superior al 40% actualmente tienen caja neta y si todo sale segun lo previsto esta la incrementaran a un ritmo de 10-20 mill al año.
Caf:Aqui la clave es que a diferencia de sus competidores tiene contratos de mantenimiento fijos lo cual hace que sus margenes no sean tan bajos (10%-12% ebitda) ya que las barreras de entrada son importantes (un ejemplo los trenes de Madrid).Tiene pedidos a largo plazo que deberian hacer crecer su ebitda y flujo de caja y como tambien tienen el mantenimiento el capex deberia bajar asi que empezaran aahorrar.A 300 hay que estar dentro.
Gamesa:Los margenes a partir del año que viene deberian empezar a subir al entorno de 12%-15% del ebitds gracias al mantenimiento de los parques,si esto se cumple el flujo de caja se va a disparar y ademas el mantenimiento no necesita tanto capex asi que podra ir reduciendo el endeudamiento (a los precios que esta es la apuesta mas arriesgada)..Solo hay que mirarla por debajo de 5-4,8.
Melia:Con margenes del16%-18% sobre el ebitda claramente lohan hecho mejor que nh,no parece que el negocio vaya a crecer demasiado pero gracias a la modalidad de gestionar habitaciones al margen de la propiedad el capex bajara y sobrara efectivo para bajar el endeudamiento neto cercano a lo 900 mill,tienen margen de sobra ya que cuentan con una caja superior a los 400 mill.De las 77000 habitaciones 42700 estan en regimen de gestion.
Nhh:A pesar de tener malos margenes y unos gestores que no han sabido llevar el negocio tienen algun hotel bastante jugoso,con 3-4 hoteles que vendan deberian solucionar sus problemas.
Miquel y Costas:No tienen deuda y manejan margenes del Ebitda del 24% gracias a las inversiones y a la internacionalizacion el ebitda y flujo de caja se iran incrementando asi que de aqui a 3 años deberian tener una posicion neta de caja de 30-50 mill.


----------



## atman (4 Sep 2013)

Al venir de más arriba, a mí no me salta... pero me incita a cerrar y recoger lo hecho antes de perderlo... a ver qué hacemos al cierre...

---------- Post added 04-sep-2013 at 20:11 ----------




MarketMaker dijo:


> En horario para los técnicos........ sus push y sus jueguecitos. Si se viene con recorrido, sin problema.









Esperaremos la zambullida.


----------



## tarrito (4 Sep 2013)

ya sé que todavía estamos en horario de "mayores"... les pongo el enlace y ya si eso pasadas las 22:30 se comenta

es el smart watch de samsung, a poco que se esfuerce apple, más bonito sí va a ser

299$ supongo que se paga la novedad perooooo ... buufff
mirar el precio de las cosas es de pobres 

Samsung Galaxy Gear smartwatch hands-on (video)


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Sep 2013)

Es muy feo

Yo quiero el i-wacht

y, si, mirar el precio en relojes  es de pobres


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2013)

Joer que feo es el relojito ...


----------



## ponzi (4 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Joer que feo es el relojito ...



Lo peor es que no quiero ni imaginarme cuanto habran invertido.El capex de samsung tiene un crecimiento exponencial


----------



## loblesa (4 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Ahi le has dado. Acabo de sacar los números en el caso de Brasil. El dos de oct de 2009 se anunció Rio como sede de los JJOO, en las 10 siguientes sesiones el Bovespa subió un 10%, en las 7 siguientes bajó un 11%.



Apuesto 3 garbanzos a que INDRA da un chupinazo (Up!)


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Sep 2013)

Nada, que no quieren bajar.... cierro el corto 1656(c) con dos tristes puntos.

¿Qué opinión os merece dejar abierto un Ibex largo el viernes?


----------



## loblesa (4 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> La Moncloa. Referencia del Consejo de Ministros [Consejo de Ministros/Referencias]
> 
> 15 mil minolles directamente de nuestro bolsillo, el resto indirectamente.
> 
> ...




Prosegur cotiza, no? ienso:

He leído derechos de TV? Prisa Prisa!! No vendas todavía Digital+!! :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (4 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> ya sé que todavía estamos en horario de "mayores"... les pongo el enlace y ya si eso pasadas las 22:30 se comenta
> 
> es el smart watch de samsung, a poco que se esfuerce apple, más bonito sí va a ser
> 
> ...



Visto. Siguienteeee...!!


----------



## ponzi (4 Sep 2013)

loblesa dijo:


> Prosegur cotiza, no? ienso:
> 
> He leído derechos de TV? Prisa Prisa!! No vendas todavía Digital+!! :fiufiu:



Si cotiza pero esta cara,es mejor alba...Te llevas prosegur y acs mas otras empresaa ciclicas y con descuento


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo peor es que no quiero ni imaginarme cuanto habran invertido.El capex de samsung tiene un crecimiento exponencial



El precio de ser first mover.

La pelea con Apple es a muerte.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2013 at 18:57 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Nada, que no quieren bajar.... cierro el corto 1656(c) con dos tristes puntos.
> 
> ¿Qué opinión os merece dejar abierto un Ibex largo el viernes?



es una lotería.

Las plusvis a final de año dependen mucho de evitar posiciones con posibles pérdidas.

Yo no voy a dejar ninguna posición abierta ni loco.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Las plusvis a final de año dependen mucho de evitar posiciones con posibles pérdidas.
> 
> Yo no voy a dejar ninguna posición abierta ni loco.



Ahora que comentas plusvalías a final de año. Estoy buscando productos inversos para dar pérdida este año y cubrir las plusvalías YTD.... alguna idea? ETFs?


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ahora que comentas plusvalías a final de año. Estoy buscando productos inversos para dar pérdida este año y cubrir las plusvalías YTD.... alguna idea? ETFs?



Acciones de Telefónica y las vendes con pérdidas en los próximos meses ::::::

Los del jilo me van a meter de hostias :ouch::ouch:


----------



## Abner (4 Sep 2013)

Posibles niveles sin tocar, aunque están lejos: 8389(f), 8350(f), 8320(f)


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Nada, que no quieren bajar.... cierro el corto 1656(c) con dos tristes puntos.
> 
> ¿Qué opinión os merece dejar abierto un Ibex largo el viernes?



Yo lo voy a hacer.


----------



## juanfer (4 Sep 2013)

Estos políticos patrios que piden las olimpiadas parece que viven una realidad paralela. Podrían bajarse del coche oficial y ver el panorama que tendrá España en unos años, con un 30% de paro o mas.


----------



## loblesa (4 Sep 2013)

Buenas noches...


----------



## itaka (4 Sep 2013)

este hilo es la hostia, entre los consejos foriles, el jato y sus chorradas, y las imágenes no hace falta pasarse por veteranos. vamos lo mejor del foro


----------



## ponzi (4 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Acciones de Telefónica y las vendes con pérdidas en los próximos meses ::::::
> 
> Los del jilo me van a meter de hostias :ouch::ouch:



Hablando de Telecos.

http://mobile.bloomberg.com/news/20...uoy-m-a-surge-to-counter-tech-disruption.html

Tarde o temprano ganare en Telefónica....y si no al tiempo...y si no recogeré el mayor owned del jilo


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2013)

loblesa dijo:


> Buenas noches...



200 leros tienen la culpa

http://www.photoescorts.com/es/es/escort-14760


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Yo lo voy a hacer.



¿Qué tienes pensado?

---------- Post added 04-sep-2013 at 23:03 ----------

Qué poca clase tenéis para las mujeres.


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Sep 2013)

Bertok, capitan de la trinchera, no me haga esto jombre.

Una cosa es poner fotos de cuando en cuando y otra publicitar una Patrocinada


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Bertok, capitan de la trinchera, no me haga esto jombre.
> 
> Una cosa es poner fotos de cuando en cuando y otra publicitar una Patrocinada



Lo he quitado a tiempo ::::::


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Qué tienes pensado?



Abrir CFDs largo IBEX el viernes a mediodia y cerrarlos el viernes siguiente. Creo que dejarlo para el lunes nos haria zamparnos el posible gap al alza en la robasta.

También voy a mirar los del Nikkei y turcos, aunque estos los abriría el lunes. Aun tengo que ver el spread que carga Selfbank en esos indices (no se si ni siquiera estan disponibles). Hay robasta en Japon y Turquia por cierto?


----------



## Janus (4 Sep 2013)

Dije que había que ver a Amper y sobre todo el volumen. Vamos a ver si el zurrón de volumen entrado a partir del sprint final de la sesión es para que las subidas sigan, o no.


----------



## ponzi (4 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Abrir CFDs largo IBEX el viernes a mediodia y cerrarlos el viernes siguiente. Creo que dejarlo para el lunes nos haria zamparnos el posible gap al alza en la robasta.
> 
> También voy a mirar los del Nikkei y turcos, aunque estos los abriría el lunes. Aun tengo que ver el spread que carga Selfbank en esos indices (no se si ni siquiera estan disponibles). Hay robasta en Japon y Turquia por cierto?



Este viernes es renovacion de cortos que justo coincide con los juegos olimpicos,esta gente no deja nads al azar....pd: no se que pasara


----------



## Janus (4 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Desde julio mas de 70.000 mill aunque de caja neta si que son mas de 50.000 mill.A MS le da igual los bancos,es una maquina de generar efectivo.Aqui el problema es que Nokia va a consumir muchos recursos a corto plazo



Con la caja generada un año se compran un par de Nokias y algún banco patrio si se ponen. Es otra liga.


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2013)

Pataaaaaaapalo ::

[YOUTUBE]vPrWnd410Rg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (4 Sep 2013)

Vamos para bingo:

Netflix subiendo de los 290 usd. Cotiza 17B. Es una empresa que ha ganado (neto after taxes) en el primer semestre 17 millones de dolares americanos (por matizar) y que tiene un multiplicador de más de 15 veces el ebitda. Lo nunca visto.

Yelp otra vez a por los máximos. Cotiza 3,65B y un Forward P/E de más de 233 veces. Esta es una estimación generosa porque aún no hay un quarter que hayan acabado en positivo en términos de beneficio neto.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2013 at 23:35 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> ANR sigue perezosa.....
> 
> Janus.... cual será la señal???
> 
> Trompetas.... Volumen...



De momento, no baja y eso es el primer paso para no caer.

En general el carbón tiene un tufillo de que un día de estos lo mismo le da por subir un 10% y las velas cambian todos los charts. Es una simple teoría. Si baja por debajo de soportes, hay que salir echando leches.

Hay demasiada complacencia.


----------



## ponzi (4 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Con la caja generada un año se compran un par de Nokias y algún banco patrio si se ponen. Es otra liga.



Es otro nivel,menudo chorreo de dinero.Si yo tendria Ms en cartera nunca la venderia, son los artifices de excel, ya pueden morirse tranquilos,han cumplido con esta vida.


----------



## Janus (4 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si cotiza pero esta cara,es mejor alba...Te llevas prosegur y acs mas otras empresaa ciclicas y con descuento



Estaros tranquilos que esto es para el 2020 y estamos en 2013. A Prosegur la pueden bajar a 2 euros y luego subirla. Ahora está en 4 así que no hay que precipotarse.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2013 at 23:41 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Acciones de Telefónica y las vendes con pérdidas en los próximos meses ::::::
> 
> Los del jilo me van a meter de hostias :ouch::ouch:



Tú estás tonto del todo. No estás viendo que el IBEX sube y TimoF no cae?.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Abrir CFDs largo IBEX el viernes a mediodia y cerrarlos el viernes siguiente. Creo que dejarlo para el lunes nos haria zamparnos el posible gap al alza en la robasta.
> 
> También voy a mirar los del Nikkei y turcos, aunque estos los abriría el lunes. Aun tengo que ver el spread que carga Selfbank en esos indices (no se si ni siquiera estan disponibles). Hay robasta en Japon y Turquia por cierto?



Estamos hablando de temas diferentes.

Yo estoy planteando una operación jatuna (cortilargo) en algún producto para liquidar el que esté dando pérdidas a 31 de diciembre y compensarlas con las ganancias acumuladas durante este año.


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> De momento, no baja y eso es el primer paso para no caer.
> 
> En general el carbón tiene un tufillo de que un día de estos lo mismo le da por subir un 10% y las velas cambian todos los charts. Es una simple teoría. Si baja por debajo de soportes, hay que salir echando leches.
> 
> Hay demasiada complacencia.



Disculpe, mi no entender última frase


----------



## Janus (4 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Disculpe, mi no entender última frase



Que el mercado se atreve con todo y ya no hay quien lo baje: ni el petroleo ni los metales ni los misiles ......

Ahora mismo parece que está chupado ganar y ojo que el Jatoeodjrf está largo.

Digo que si el carbón pierde niveles, hay que vender ya que el mercado está peligroso. No se puede caer en la tentación de que el mercado está bien y se puede recuperar un soporte perdido.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2013 at 23:52 ----------

Este hay que visualizarlo.

[YOUTUBE]MT06ni48T3k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

habeis dejado que el hilo del hvei cayera a segunda pagina , al final me obligareis a ser malo :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Sep 2013)

[Alpha Natural Resources]


----------



## juanfer (5 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Estamos hablando de temas diferentes.
> 
> Yo estoy planteando una operación jatuna (cortilargo) en algún producto para liquidar el que esté dando pérdidas a 31 de diciembre y compensarlas con las ganancias acumuladas durante este año.



No se obscine buscando pérdidas que cuando venga pandoro ya las encontrara puede hacer operaciones mas arriesgadas para obtener mayores beneficios por ejemplo sl mayores.


----------



## paulistano (5 Sep 2013)

BUenos días....

Amonoh con las amper!! 1,30 en el pre.

Bkt 3,59....


----------



## sr.anus (5 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> BUenos días....
> 
> 
> 
> Bkt 3,59....





:Aplauso::Aplauso: se veia venir


----------



## paulistano (5 Sep 2013)

Platita entrando en amper....al menos comparado con otros días


----------



## amago45 (5 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Dije que había que ver a Amper y sobre todo el volumen. Vamos a ver si el zurrón de volumen entrado a partir del sprint final de la sesión es para que las subidas sigan, o no.



Ojo Amper, se va para arriba en la apertura ... 1.31
Sin volumen ienso:ienso:ienso:
ANÁLISIS AMPER Y AMPLIACIÓN URALITA


----------



## paulistano (5 Sep 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Ojo Amper, se va para arriba en la apertura ... 1.31
> Sin volumen ienso:ienso:ienso:
> ANÁLISIS AMPER Y AMPLIACIÓN URALITA



Sin volumen??

En 7 minutos lleva más volumen que ayer en las dos primeras horas....así, a ojímetro....8:

Si es verdad lo que dice ese artículo....mmmm.....fiesta, pero vamos, que yambién decían que Sacyr se iba a los 3,30 fácil....y ahí está sufriendo.

Veremos....con calma.


----------



## amago45 (5 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sin volumen??
> 
> En 7 minutos lleva más volumen que ayer en las dos primeras horas....así, a ojímetro....8:
> 
> ...



Los de ChicharrosBolsa son siempre muy, digamos, 'impetuosos'
Nuevo ataque en Amper, y no entro, estoy esperando en 1.28 ... ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2013)

ahi va ese ibex :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 05-sep-2013 at 09:29 ----------

Venga cerramos largos 8300-8540 y cargamos cortos 8540


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (5 Sep 2013)

Los bancos subiendo... bien.


----------



## inversobres (5 Sep 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Los bancos subiendo... bien.



Cojonudo, celebremoslo. Mañana otra subidita de impuestos para salvar a la banca y que siga la fiesta...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Cojonudo, celebremoslo. Mañana otra subidita de impuestos para salvar a la banca y que siga la fiesta...



no se dice fiesta , se dice rabazo


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (5 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Cojonudo, celebremoslo. Mañana otra subidita de impuestos para salvar a la banca y que siga la fiesta...



Más que eso, lo que hay que celebrar son mis miles de leuros invertidos en acciones de la gran banca multiplicándose 

¿Salvar a la banca? Por supuesto.


----------



## inversobres (5 Sep 2013)

Fran, los 90 han claudicado. Vamos a los 700 sin remedio.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2013 at 09:43 ----------

que daño hace el papertrading...


----------



## ghkghk (5 Sep 2013)

Mis CAF nadie las mira, pero van ya por los 350 casi...


----------



## sr.anus (5 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Fran, los 90 han claudicado. Vamos a los 700 sin remedio.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-sep-2013 at 09:43 ----------
> 
> que daño hace el papertrading...



a las 10:30 veremos si rabazo jatuno, o irnos a cerrar el hueco pasandonos de frenada


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Sep 2013)

Buenos días tropa

Pirata, muchas thanks por el gráfico


----------



## ghkghk (5 Sep 2013)

La que estoy dejando cocerse en su jugo es Enagas. En los 16.50 me gusta.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (5 Sep 2013)

Pillo sitio en la página 69 de este orgásmico hilo )


----------



## Krim (5 Sep 2013)

Creo que de los 81XX nos podemos olvidar en una semanita....


----------



## inversobres (5 Sep 2013)

Por cierto ayer se cepillaron los 1650 en el SP. Veremos hasta donde lo estiran.


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Por cierto ayer se cepillaron los 1650 en el SP. Veremos hasta donde lo estiran.



Hasta los 1700


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hasta los 1700



eso, eso señora pero hasta los 1709::


----------



## inversobres (5 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> eso, eso señora pero hasta los 1709::



O los 1723 de MM, recordemos.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2013)

amonoh bajistillas :Baile:


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Sep 2013)

Otro misil?????


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Otro misil?????



digamelo ustec


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2013)

Buenos y fastidiosos dias,

Stop profit de mis larguitos del dax saltado. Dos velas muy feas en una misma semana no es nada bueno. Es clara señal de cerrar el chiringuito hasta el proximo lunes. 

Sigo pensando que el 81xx bajos es punto donde los alcistas entran. Mr.P dira.


----------



## sr.anus (5 Sep 2013)

otro salta stop


----------



## atman (5 Sep 2013)

Creo que la excusa es Drogui...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Sep 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos y fastidiosos dias,
> 
> Stop profit de mis larguitos del dax saltado. Dos velas muy feas en una misma semana no es nada bueno. Es clara señal de cerrar el chiringuito hasta el proximo lunes.
> 
> Sigo pensando que el 81xx bajos es punto donde los alcistas entran. Mr.P dira.



.
chinito, los italianos supieron vestir y transportar como se merece a la Señorita Johansson:









Sólo pensar que aquí le pondrían algo de Zara y la subirían en un Seat Toledo de los nuevos da escalofríos.


----------



## The Hellion (5 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Creo que la excusa es Drogui...



Creo que esta vez ha sido este 

Jeroen Dijsselbloem

El Eurogrupo confirma que Grecia necesitará otro rescate - Noticias de Economía

Aunque eso ya estaba descontado, ¿verdad?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2013)

bueno cerramos el cortito 8540-8505 y abrimos largos :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Sep 2013)

The Hellion dijo:


> Creo que esta vez ha sido este
> 
> Jeroen Dijsselbloem
> 
> ...


----------



## davidautentico (5 Sep 2013)

A pesar de toda la publicidad de nuestros periódicos patrios, Tokyo es la superfavorita en todas las casas de apuestas:

2020 Olympics Host City Betting Odds | Oddschecker


----------



## ghkghk (5 Sep 2013)

davidautentico dijo:


> A pesar de toda la publicidad de nuestros periódicos patrios, Tokyo es la superfavorita en todas las casas de apuestas:
> 
> 2020 Olympics Host City Betting Odds | Oddschecker





William Hill me sorprende. Está muy distanciada del resto de casas...


----------



## yuto (5 Sep 2013)

Hace menos de una semana Madrid estaba a 5 € por euro apostado, ahora está a menos de 4.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



por los foros perdidos de la web se rumorea que andas en busca de un cani , un cani con clase , que hay de cierto ? ienso:


----------



## Tono (5 Sep 2013)

Buenos días.
Hoy el IBEX parece una montaña rusa.
He dado orden de venta de todas mis BME a 22,35. Un 26% más los dividendos de 4 años, no puedo quejarme... aunque me duele en el alma.
La esperamos de nuevo abajo. 

Estoy pensando muy seriamente en ponerme en liquidez total antes de que salgan los balances trimestrales de los bancos y el dato de paro de septiembre, todo en octubre. Tengo la sensación de que estos datos harán más daño que un conflicto en Siria (desgraciadamente hago esta comparación, ya que las vidas que se están perdiendo y se perderán son infinitamente más valiosas que la caída de los índices).


----------



## The Hellion (5 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Hoy el IBEX parece una montaña rusa.
> He dado orden de venta de todas mis BME a 22,35. Un 26% más los dividendos de 4 años, no puedo quejarme... aunque me duele en el alma.
> La esperamos de nuevo abajo.
> ...



Yo hice lo mismo hace dos semanas con la mitad de mi posición, con el mismo objetivo. 

De todas formas, ¿algún motivo para no haber esperado a cobrar los 0,4 € de divis el lunes que viene?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Sep 2013)

Lo de siria es una desvergüenza que ESTAMOS PERMITIENDO (y me avergüenzo de no hacer nada).


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2013)

el regimen socialista de al-assad lleva 2 años masacrando a su propio pueblo , te refieres a eso guybrush ? .


----------



## The Hellion (5 Sep 2013)

Llegado este extremo ¿qué se puede hacer? Desde que no hay guerra fría, no se puede obligar a los combatientes de las guerras calientes locales a firmar el armisticio sin que una de las dos partes haya ganado. 

Por otra parte, y aunque las armas químicas sean especialmente deleznables, no puedo dejar de pensar que hay mucho de hipocresía en que 2000 muertos por armas químicas sean insoportables, y 98000 por armas _normales _no lo sean. Tal vez por ser de donde soy, me parece terriblemente injusto que haya muertos de primera y de tercera regional. 

Dicho sea, obviamente, con todo el respeto por todos los muertos y por cualquiera que se sienta especialmente afectado por un tipo de muerte sobre otro.


----------



## Tono (5 Sep 2013)

The Hellion dijo:


> Yo hice lo mismo hace dos semanas con la mitad de mi posición, con el mismo objetivo.
> 
> De todas formas, ¿algún motivo para no haber esperado a cobrar los 0,4 € de divis el lunes que viene?




Simplemente no he esperado porque hace tiempo que no alcanzaba estos precios (durante tantas sesiones) y por la sensación personal de que bajará bastante más de esos 0,4 tras el dividendo. Lo comentaremos.
Y si me equivoco el bolsillo me lo agradece igual. 
(es un valor al que se coge cariño, eso es verdad)

¿haremos caso a Janus con TEF? 

*Telefónica da el pistoletazo de salida al despliegue de su propia red 4G*



> El presidente de Telefónica España, Luis Miguel Gilpérez, ha anunciado hoy que la compañía iniciará de forma "inminente" el despliegue de su propia red de telefonía móvil con tecnología LTE (4G).



Telefnica da el pistoletazo de salida al despliegue de su propia red 4G,Empresas de Telecomunicaciones, medios y tecnologa. Expansin.com


----------



## Gekko_ (5 Sep 2013)

davidautentico dijo:


> A pesar de toda la publicidad de nuestros periódicos patrios, Tokyo es la superfavorita en todas las casas de apuestas:
> 
> 2020 Olympics Host City Betting Odds | Oddschecker



Hace 8 años la gran favorita para ganar la elección era Paris. Y salió Londres.

Hace 4 años la gran favorita era Chicago. Y no llegó ni a la final. Ganó Rio.

Yo estoy convencido de que ganará el que al final mas unte a los del COI, los cuales se pliegan ante un buen sobre con dinero. Y a los castuzos españoles se les ve muy seguros, no me extrañaría que hayan hecho un Bárcenas y lo tengan todo bien atado.

Eso o es que nos están tomando por gilipollas. Como las 2 opciones son factibles, soy incapaz de decantarme por ninguna.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> por los foros perdidos de la web se rumorea que andas en busca de un cani , un cani con clase , que hay de cierto ? ienso:



Ya tengo nueva gati, canis no entran en casa. :no: :no:


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya tengo nueva gati, canis no entran en casa. :no: :no:



:XX::XX::XX:
:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Tono (5 Sep 2013)

Sobre las olimpiadas apuesto a que no nos las conceden (si tal ya me dais de collejas después).
En el 2020 España será un erial, a nivel internacional se sabe de sobra. Nadie puede apostar por la estabilidad económica, ni siquiera política, de España a 7 años vista.


----------



## The Hellion (5 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya tengo nueva gati, canis no entran en casa. :no: :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Sep 2013)

The Hellion dijo:


> Llegado este extremo ¿qué se puede hacer? Desde que no hay guerra fría, no se puede obligar a los combatientes de las guerras calientes locales a firmar el armisticio sin que una de las dos partes haya ganado.
> 
> Por otra parte, y aunque las armas químicas sean especialmente deleznables, no puedo dejar de pensar que hay mucho de hipocresía en que 2000 muertos por armas químicas sean insoportables, y 98000 por armas _normales _no lo sean. Tal vez por ser de donde soy, me parece terriblemente injusto que haya muertos de primera y de tercera regional.
> 
> Dicho sea, obviamente, con todo el respeto por todos los muertos y por cualquiera que se sienta especialmente afectado por un tipo de muerte sobre otro.



Pero es que no está tan claro quién soltó las armas químicas. Por lo que he leido, una de las hipótesis que se barajan es que los saudies les proporcionaran esas armas y a los inútiles les explotara en la cara a l no saber manipularla.



Jatencio....

¿Amigo o Enemigo?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2013)

es que no lo entiendes chaval , lo que importa es si son amigos o enemigos de su pueblo .


----------



## Algas (5 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Sobre las olimpiadas apuesto a que no nos las conceden (si tal ya me dais de collejas después).
> En el 2020 España será un erial, a nivel internacional se sabe de sobra. Nadie puede apostar por la estabilidad económica, ni siquiera política, de España a 7 años vista.



Pues yo veo a españa como un país q vive de burbuja en burbuja, apalancándonos hoy y ya veremos mañana.

Tengan en cuenta q el pack JJOO+ eurovegas (construcción y juego...), bien merecen un jugoso soborno al COI!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es que no lo entiendes chaval , lo que importa es si son amigos o enemigos de su pueblo .



Jatencio, no te creas todo lo que sale en Diario de los Andes.
Lee un poco, que me da pereza explicarte lo que alli ocurre. :X


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2013)

intenta explicarmelo pequeño padawano y te demostrare quien se deja manipular por los mas mielda o por su propia ignorancia .


----------



## xavigomis (5 Sep 2013)

A los fanboys de AMPER...


Marikita el último:
Bañuelos pierde la confianza en Amper de dos de sus accionistas de referencia


----------



## davidautentico (5 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es que no lo entiendes chaval , lo que importa es si son amigos o enemigos de su pueblo .



Allí hay mucho mucho pueblo que está con Assad, y te lo dice uno que ha vivido allí


----------



## Tono (5 Sep 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Pues yo veo a españa como un país q vive de burbuja en burbuja, apalancándonos hoy y ya veremos mañana.
> 
> Tengan en cuenta q el pack JJOO+ eurovegas (construcción y juego...), bien merecen un jugoso soborno al COI!



Más bien hace muchos años que vivimos del cuento de la lechera y al final todo nos sale mal y peor. Los proyectos de futuro con políticos de por medio(da igual estado que autonomías o ayuntamientos) sólo generan 'beneficios negativos' y 'créditos fiscales' que al final hay que pagar entre todos los currantes que doblamos la espalda.

Coño, que sólo en este mes de agosto hay casi 100.00 personas menos cotizando a la SS y la sangría no para. De dónde se va a sacar el dinero para pagar todo esa deuda? de más deuda? :no::no::no:
Nuestro déficit ''impuesto'' no nos lo saltaremos salvo que queramos ver la prima de nuevo por encima de los 500 puntos. Y hay que reducirlo año tras año ¿te crees que estaremos en el 3% en los años previstos?
Si no te lo crees, tampoco te creas que nos van a dar las olimpiadas 

Bertok ven a darme la razón.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2013)

no teneis ni idea de hasta que punto sois manipulados como borregos , pero no son los poderosos quienes os manipulan , es vuestra propia falta de conocimiento .

pensais que porque vuestro nivel de borreguismo no es el de un futbolero dejais de ser borregos verdad , yo os digo que aun sois mas borregos .


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no teneis ni idea de hasta que punto sois manipulados como borregos , pero no son los poderosos quienes os manipulan , es vuestra propia falta de conocimiento .
> 
> pensais que porque vuestro nivel de borreguismo no es el de un futbolero dejais de ser borregos verdad , yo os digo que aun sois mas borregos .



Pues expliquese, sea fuente de luz


----------



## amago45 (5 Sep 2013)

Que se espera que anuncie Mario 'Droghi' ???
Después de que hable, el ibex para arriba o para abajo ???


----------



## alimon (5 Sep 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pues no sé como lo veis, pero yo creo que si esto no sube tendrá que bajar..::





xavigomis dijo:


> A los fanboys de AMPER...
> 
> 
> Marikita el último:
> Bañuelos pierde la confianza en Amper de dos de sus accionistas de referencia



Fail.

Que ezentis se pire es precisamente lo que se esta esperando para que el valor suba de verdad.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2013)

para explicarme necesitaria muchisimo tiempo , ademas no os serviria de mucho , toda alma debe buscar el conocimiento por si misma .

pero ese antiimperialismo que sentis es solo un ejemplo de borreguismo , se lleva repitiendo desde hace miles de años , cuando un imperio muy conocido cayo la civilizacion retrocedio 500 años .


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (5 Sep 2013)

Ayer Ebro foods tuvo un volumen extraordinario.
¿alguna causa probable?


----------



## xavigomis (5 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Fail.
> 
> Que ezentis se pire es precisamente lo que se esta esperando para que el valor suba de verdad.



Fail ?

El Fail que va a hacer va a dejar pequeño el de Pescanova: (bueno, tampoco nos pasemos que eso es complicado, va a ser una acción de céntimos más, como avz, como urbas, como tantas otras)...

_Ezentis y el empresario Marcos Fernández reducen su participación a la mitad en las últimas semanas y preparan su salida total, mientras otros se lo piensan _

...dos de los accionistas de referencia del valor, Ezentis y el empresario vallisoletano Marcos Fernández Fermoselle han estado vendiendo títulos y, según fuentes del sector consultadas por este diario, lo van a seguir haciendo hasta deshacer por completo sus participaciones.


Como todo, sólo es cuestión de memoria, a final de año hablamos y ya veremos donde está ezentis (lejos) y la cotización de Amper.


----------



## ponzi (5 Sep 2013)

Ya llevo el 50% del libro de Vargad Llosa,nunca un libro dio tanto por tan poco.Leyendo pagina tras pagina me asalta una duda....Vargas llosa nos lee?Habla de cocacola,de Nokia,Microsoft,Apple,Google,Tabacaleras,Ibm,Amd,Intel,Empresas de telefonia,hasta de los descaradamente caros Bmw


----------



## Tono (5 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no teneis ni idea de hasta que punto sois manipulados como borregos , pero no son los poderosos quienes os manipulan , es vuestra propia falta de conocimiento .
> 
> pensais que porque vuestro nivel de borreguismo no es el de un futbolero dejais de ser borregos verdad , yo os digo que aun sois mas borregos .



Parece que necesita desahogarse. 
¿se ha quedado pillado en los cortos o en los largos? ienso:

recomiendo una peli que vi ayer: To the Wonder. 
(es el contrapunto perfecto tras ver Evil Dead. :vomito::vomito

[YOUTUBE]NTAzcTZTY1g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (5 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mis CAF nadie las mira, pero van ya por los 350 casi...



Yo ayer las mire.No las sueltes,tienen asegurado un negocio con el doble de margen sobre el ebitda frente a la competencia gracias al mantenimientos de sus propios trenes.


----------



## paulistano (5 Sep 2013)

Pero bueno....no den coba al gato...lleva dos semanas soltando perlitas sobre Siria para ver si alguien le entra al trapo:rolleye:

Háblenme de 50 sombras de Grey. 

Se lo han leído sus parientas?

Las señoras/señoritas de por aquí lo han leído?


La novia de un amigo apareció el otro día en casa con unas esposas y un antifaz....:Aplauso:


----------



## The Hellion (5 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pero bueno....no den coba al gato...lleva dos semanas soltando perlitas sobre Siria para ver si alguien le entra al trapo:rolleye:
> 
> Háblenme de 50 sombras de Grey.
> 
> ...



En casa.... de ustec???


----------



## tarrito (5 Sep 2013)

ese libro ha hecho mucho bien y repartido mucha felicidad


----------



## Tono (5 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pero bueno....no den coba al gato...lleva dos semanas soltando perlitas sobre Siria para ver si alguien le entra al trapo:rolleye:
> 
> Háblenme de 50 sombras de Grey.
> 
> ...



La mía sí, yo mismo se lo descargué. 
¿esposas, antifaz? :: 
si no se puede sobar y no se puede mirar ¿dónde está la gracia?
Ya sólo falta que te pongan un bozal y tampoco puedas comer a bocaos

yo es que soy mu bruto y no entiendo de refinanciamientos de esos


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (5 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no teneis ni idea de hasta que punto sois manipulados como borregos , pero no son los poderosos quienes os manipulan , es vuestra propia falta de conocimiento .
> 
> pensais que porque vuestro nivel de borreguismo no es el de un futbolero dejais de ser borregos verdad , yo os digo que aun sois mas borregos .



Hoyga... estoy buscando el hilo donde se habla de cortos, largos, gamesas, santanderes, pescanovas y rabazos.

¿Lo ha visto por algún lado?


----------



## sr.anus (5 Sep 2013)

Spoiler












llevamos varias horas moviendonos en un rango soporifero, aburrido, asqueroso


----------



## paulistano (5 Sep 2013)

Os funciona bien broker bkt?

En el apartadomacciones por mucho que de a actualizar.....la ultima hora de acrualizacion es de las 13,51....


----------



## ponzi (5 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Os funciona bien broker bkt?
> 
> En el apartadomacciones por mucho que de a actualizar.....la ultima hora de acrualizacion es de las 13,51....



A mi se me ha colgado ING


----------



## ghkghk (5 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Os funciona bien broker bkt?
> 
> En el apartadomacciones por mucho que de a actualizar.....la ultima hora de acrualizacion es de las 13,51....




Amper a 1,02.

A mí sí me actualiza. Dígame qué necesita.


----------



## Algas (5 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Más bien hace muchos años que vivimos del cuento de la lechera y al final todo nos sale mal y peor. Los proyectos de futuro con políticos de por medio(da igual estado que autonomías o ayuntamientos) sólo generan 'beneficios negativos' y 'créditos fiscales' que al final hay que pagar entre todos los currantes que doblamos la espalda.
> 
> Coño, que sólo en este mes de agosto hay casi 100.00 personas menos cotizando a la SS y la sangría no para. De dónde se va a sacar el dinero para pagar todo esa deuda? de más deuda? :no::no::no:
> Nuestro déficit ''impuesto'' no nos lo saltaremos salvo que queramos ver la prima de nuevo por encima de los 500 puntos. Y hay que reducirlo año tras año ¿te crees que estaremos en el 3% en los años previstos?
> ...




Lo q me da miedo es de dónde puedan sacar "crédito" para financiarlo: Chipriotazos, pensiones... Y la venta de activos como AENA (el apto Madrid es una máquina de hacer dinero), el canal isabel II, OPAs a Ree, timof...
La casta sólo busca beneficio a corto plazo, y el q venga detrás q arree. La fuga de cerebros me parece un buen ejemplo de cuánto les importa el medio plazo.
En cuanto se pongan a construir casinos y hoteles volverá a reducirse el paro, aumentar afiliaciones. y vuelta a empezar. 

Y que conste q ojalá no nos lo den, pero sigo viendo el pack JJOO + eurovegas algo demasiado jugoso para q la casta no haga lo imposible por conseguirlo.


----------



## darwinn (5 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esa vela de hoy básicamente solo sirve para dar la enhorabuena para quienes hayan estado dentro. Con semejante movimiento ya no se puede entrar porque no existe manera razonable de poner el stop y sin stop no se puede estar en ningún sitio.
> 
> Hay que buscar en otros océanos azules.





ghkghk dijo:


> Amper a 1,02.
> 
> A mí sí me actualiza. Dígame qué necesita.



1.02???? A mi me sale a 1.27


----------



## amago45 (5 Sep 2013)

pues eso
ECB holds rates, Draghi's guidance under market microscope | Reuters


----------



## Cascooscuro (5 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Amper a 1,02.
> 
> A mí sí me actualiza. Dígame qué necesita.



Joder que susto!::


----------



## sr.anus (5 Sep 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> 1.02???? A mi me sale a 1.27



sip 1,27:Aplauso:


----------



## plusvis (5 Sep 2013)

*50 sombras de grey*



paulistano dijo:


> Pero bueno....no den coba al gato...lleva dos semanas soltando perlitas sobre Siria para ver si alguien le entra al trapo:rolleye:
> 
> Háblenme de 50 sombras de Grey.
> 
> ...



Lo cogí prestado de internet y voy por la mitad.
Analizar el por qué es un éxito de ventas y por qué gusta tanto entre el público femenino daría para un post largo y denso y no sé si es el momento ni el lugar para ello.
Por otra parte, es un insulto a la inteligencia. Que una editorial acepte ese "libro" me deja estupefacto. Llegué a pensar que me lo había descargado mal o que estaba escrito por una escritorA bastante joven. Nada más lejos de la realidad. Por si fuera poco, la traducción me parece pésima. No sé cuál es el nivel que se ha de tener para poder trabajar de traductor, supongo que un C2, pero hay frases que fácilmente deduces de qué expresiones inglesas salen.
En fin, sólo es una opinión más hoygan, podemos seguir hablando de bolsa 

Los 5XXX previstos por jrandes del foro desaparecidos... Se alejan. Cosa que me molesta soberanamente  sólo basta que invierta todo en TEFs como ha hecho un conforero y de repente se nos vengan a 8 eypos para fastidiar la marrana.


----------



## paulistano (5 Sep 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> sip 1,27:Aplauso:




Y si les digo que en forexpros sale a 1,28??


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Más bien hace muchos años que vivimos del cuento de la lechera y al final todo nos sale mal y peor. Los proyectos de futuro con políticos de por medio(da igual estado que autonomías o ayuntamientos) sólo generan 'beneficios negativos' y 'créditos fiscales' que al final hay que pagar entre todos los currantes que doblamos la espalda.
> 
> Coño, que sólo en este mes de agosto hay casi 100.00 personas menos cotizando a la SS y la sangría no para. De dónde se va a sacar el dinero para pagar todo esa deuda? de más deuda? :no::no::no:
> Nuestro déficit ''impuesto'' no nos lo saltaremos salvo que queramos ver la prima de nuevo por encima de los 500 puntos. Y hay que reducirlo año tras año ¿te crees que estaremos en el 3% en los años previstos?
> ...



Tienes razón ::

La deuda no se puede pagar ni en monto ni en plazo.

Os recomiendo este post (poneos el pañal antes), aunque hace días lo puse en este hilo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...spanol-y-opciones-a-tomar-91.html#post9813412


----------



## ghkghk (5 Sep 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> 1.02???? A mi me sale a 1.27





sr.anus dijo:


> sip 1,27:Aplauso:





paulistano dijo:


> Y si les digo que en forexpros sale a 1,28??




Era una bromita chicos


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2013)

venga gacelones subidme ese ibex :Baile:


----------



## The Hellion (5 Sep 2013)

plusvis dijo:


> Lo cogí prestado de internet y voy por la mitad.
> Analizar el por qué es un éxito de ventas y por qué gusta tanto entre el público femenino daría para un post largo y denso y no sé si es el momento ni el lugar para ello.
> Por otra parte, es un insulto a la inteligencia. Que una editorial acepte ese "libro" me deja estupefacto. Llegué a pensar que me lo había descargado mal o que estaba escrito por una escritorA bastante joven. Nada más lejos de la realidad. Por si fuera poco, la traducción me parece pésima. *No sé cuál es el nivel que se ha de tener para poder trabajar de traductor, supongo que un C2,* pero hay frases que fácilmente deduces de qué expresiones inglesas salen.
> En fin, sólo es una opinión más hoygan, podemos seguir hablando de bolsa
> ...



:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## vermer (5 Sep 2013)

¿Seguirán las alzas en lo solar? Parece que sí si nos fijamos en el premarket
El carbón de ANR también viene verde.

Disfruten de la montaña rusa, pero no se maten.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Sep 2013)

plusvis dijo:


> Lo cogí prestado de internet y voy por la mitad.
> Analizar el por qué es un éxito de ventas y por qué gusta tanto entre el público femenino daría para un post largo y denso y no sé si es el momento ni el lugar para ello.
> Por otra parte, es un insulto a la inteligencia. Que una editorial acepte ese "libro" me deja estupefacto. Llegué a pensar que me lo había descargado mal o que estaba escrito por una escritorA bastante joven. Nada más lejos de la realidad. Por si fuera poco, la traducción me parece pésima. No sé cuál es el nivel que se ha de tener para poder trabajar de traductor, supongo que un C2, pero hay frases que fácilmente deduces de qué expresiones inglesas salen.
> En fin, sólo es una opinión más hoygan, podemos seguir hablando de bolsa
> ...



Efectivamente.
Un truño de libro.
A mi me parece que este libro es a la literatura, lo que las películas del destape español al cine. En su momento mostraron cosas que hasta entonces no se habían mostrado en el cine, pero de calidad cinematográfica cero. Pues con este libro, lo mismo.

Me leí los tres libros esperando que en algún momento la cosa mejorase, pero no. A mi me pareció como si fuera una película porno narrada, quizás con algo más de argumento. Y ahora van a hacer la película... en fin.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2013 at 15:14 ----------

Ahora me estoy leyendo "El holocausto español" de Paul Preston, un historiador inglés que ha escrito mucho sobre la Guerra Civil española y Franco. Habla sobre la represión, tanto en la zona republicana como rebelde, de los años previos a la Guerra Civil y durante la misma. Escalofriante.


----------



## Krim (5 Sep 2013)

Que, ¿Otro misil?


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Era una bromita chicos


----------



## sr.anus (5 Sep 2013)

entre misil y misil he cogido unas enagas para un mete saca a 17,28, a ver si da para al menos unas cañas


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2013)

subidme ese ibex , ultimo aviso :no:


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Sep 2013)

ANR en positivo jeje

Espero que con volumen ( no puedo verlo)


----------



## ponzi (5 Sep 2013)

Venga esas Telefónicas...un poquito mas y cierran al precio que compre 


Despues de lo que se ha gastado Nokia en publicidad...Microsoft se lleva una perita en dulce

[YOUTUBE]5VEnQwZ3i1A[/YOUTUBE]

Fijaros en los anuncios....no se cortaban ni un pelo, el ultimo logotipo que se veia era el de Microsoft

[YOUTUBE]EgX6b1Y6L2Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]MIpbkJsmFeY[/YOUTUBE]


Con que metan otros 5000-10000 mill ya tendrian un arma arrojadiza contra google y apple. La gresividad de estos anuncios me recuerda a los primeros de Xbox

[YOUTUBE]q3CVKhOkxGw[/YOUTUBE]

No tengo ninguna duda, Microsoft va a hacer muy rentable a Nokia...por debajo de 30 entro en MS


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Sep 2013)

@ DP:Muy bueno el big MACK, lástima que sé me escapara.
Estaremos atentos


----------



## ponzi (5 Sep 2013)

Uno de los anuncios mas importantes de Nokia

[YOUTUBE]Lweuy1X9Tcg[/YOUTUBE]

La publicidad es el arma mas poderosa para diferenciarse


----------



## The Hellion (5 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Venga esas Telefónicas...un poquito mas y cierran al precio que compre
> 
> 
> Despues de lo que se ha gastado Nokia en publicidad...Microsoft se lleva una perita en dulce
> ...



Pero, _deep inside_, en realidad hubiesen preferido que los opasen los de durex







a esos si que les encajaba el eslogan de Nokia. ¡Como un guante, oiga! :8::8:


----------



## TenienteDan (5 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Efectivamente.
> Un truño de libro.
> A mi me parece que este libro es a la literatura, lo que las películas del destape español al cine. En su momento mostraron cosas que hasta entonces no se habían mostrado en el cine, pero de calidad cinematográfica cero. Pues con este libro, lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Hombre, libros eróticos llevan existiendo desde hace mucho, el porno en libros vamos... lo que pasa es que este no lo han clasificado estrictamente dentro de esa categoría y/o la sociedad estaba más "preparada" para aceptar abiertamente un libro así y vaya, que resulta que las mujeres prefieren el porno escrito.

Aunque según me comentan algunas féminas les daba hasta vergüenza ir leyendo en el metro esos libros (para lo cual los forraban con periódicos por ejemplo)... un poco triste y raro.

Sorry por el offtopic y generalidades y tal...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2013)

amonoh alcistillas :Baile:


----------



## sr.anus (5 Sep 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> entre misil y misil he cogido unas enagas para un mete saca a 17,28, a ver si da para al menos unas cañas



entrada y salida gacelera 17,40 lo suficiente para unas cañas


----------



## inversobres (5 Sep 2013)

FranR, hay pelea hoy a ver que da la tarde.

Los 1680 del sp son cosa de hoy/mañana.

PD: veo que siguen sin sacar la basura, moderadores... gitanos.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Sep 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Hombre, libros eróticos llevan existiendo desde hace mucho, el porno en libros vamos... lo que pasa es que este no lo han clasificado estrictamente dentro de esa categoría y/o la sociedad estaba más "preparada" para aceptar abiertamente un libro así y vaya, que resulta que las mujeres prefieren el porno escrito.
> 
> Aunque según me comentan algunas féminas les daba hasta vergüenza ir leyendo en el metro esos libros (para lo cual los forraban con periódicos por ejemplo)... un poco triste y raro.
> 
> Sorry por el offtopic y generalidades y tal...



Por eso lo comparo con las pelis de destape. Existían películas porno, pero las películas de destape no entraban en esa categoría sino que iban destinadas al público en general. Pues con este libro, pasa lo mismo. Dentro de que pueda ser literatura más o menos erótica, se ha pensado para el público en general.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Sep 2013)

sobre 8530 se esta jugando la partida ( la cosa esta interesante)


----------



## amago45 (5 Sep 2013)

AMPER ha hecho hoy dos operaciones en el mercado de bloques de 100k acciones cada una. De momento todo parado

COTIZACIONES BOLSA ESPAOLA TIEMPO REAL - METASTOCK DATOS -IBERBOLSA.COM S.L. 05/09/2013 16:31:57


----------



## TenienteDan (5 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Por eso lo comparo con las pelis de destape. Existían películas porno, pero las películas de destape no entraban en esa categoría sino que iban destinadas al público en general. Pues con este libro, pasa lo mismo. Dentro de que pueda ser literatura más o menos erótica, se ha pensado para el público en general.



Estábamos de acuerdo y yo no me enteré :ouch:. ::


----------



## garpie (5 Sep 2013)

¿Pero es que aquí nadie ha leído "Las edades de Lulú"?

NPI del libro ese del que hablan, pero el que comento era de las típicas colecciones de kiosko de prensa, el porno light mainstream es mas viejo que la tos.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Sep 2013)

Hay 2M acciones a la venta en Prisa en 0,21.


----------



## Roninn (5 Sep 2013)

Teniamos al mejor trader del mundo en Burbuja y no nos habiamos dado cuenta.

Mis aciertos en bolsa relatados en Burbuja. Me forraba mientras los demás me insultaban



> Yo personalmente operaba fundamentalmente con CFDs con apalancamiento 10:1, más tarde operé con futuros y ahora sobretodo opero con opciones (No binarias). Habiendo empezado hace 2 años con tan solo 5000 euros y ahora tengo más de 300.000 en beneficios en bolsa.



Pa mi que se ha liado con las opciones.


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Sep 2013)

¿Sigue existiendo aquella colección de " la sonrisa vertical" ?


----------



## amago45 (5 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hay 2M acciones a la venta en Prisa en 0,21.



Como para no dejarla subir por encima de €0,21


----------



## atman (5 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> ¿Sigue existiendo aquella colección de " la sonrisa vertical" ?



Hace años que dejaron de editarla por falta de calidad en el material que recibían...

Edito: Fail. La colección existe. Lo que cancelaron fueron los premios. Y no por falta de calidad, sino porque consideraban que la erótica estaba integrada en la narrativa general y porque los títulos premiados parecía que recibían menos atención de la crítica .por haber recibido ese premio.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2013)

venga , voy a hecharme la siesta y cuando me levante quiero el cierre del ibex por encima de los 8570 , no me obligueis a ser malo :no:


----------



## darwinn (5 Sep 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> AMPER ha hecho hoy dos operaciones en el mercado de bloques de 100k acciones cada una. De momento todo parado
> 
> COTIZACIONES BOLSA ESPAOLA TIEMPO REAL - METASTOCK DATOS -IBERBOLSA.COM S.L.*05/09/2013*16:31:57



Está parada? No puedo seguirlo ahora...

En cuanto a ANR, se está comportando muy bien, 6.33


----------



## amago45 (5 Sep 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Está parada? No puedo seguirlo ahora...
> 
> En cuanto a ANR, se está comportando muy bien, 6.33



AMPER está transaccionando ... pero poco :ouch:


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hay 2M acciones a la venta en Prisa en 0,21.



Sigues dentro? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (5 Sep 2013)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pero, _deep inside_, en realidad hubiesen preferido que los opasen los de durex
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y que gran negocio,tiene buenos margenes y tampoco hay que gastar mucho en i+d.Una pena que no cotice de forma independiente.Pertenece al grupo Reckitt Benckinser.Es lo mismo que pasa con ausonia,no cotiza de forma independiente.Las compresas son un negocio impresionante,todos los meses tienes a ingentes cantidades de mujeres dispuestas a pagar lo que sea por una marca en la que confian.


----------



## amago45 (5 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hay 2M acciones a la venta en Prisa en 0,21.



300k acciones se movieron en la subasta y la subieron hasta 0.209
A ver quién se mete mañana contra los 2.000k que hay en 0.21 :vomito::vomito::vomito:


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Sep 2013)

Ibex 8550 clavaos. 950 más y a por los 9.500 jajaj


----------



## inversobres (5 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Ibex 8550 clavaos. 950 más y a por los 9.500 jajaj



1450 mas y a por los 10.000...:ouch:

---------- Post added 05-sep-2013 at 18:16 ----------

A ver esos 1680 sp para el cierre de mañana... Ya vemos en que se ha convertido esto, malas noticias (pedidos USA) y la bolsa parriba. Tipos bajos (=a crisis para largo), malos datos de alemania (pedidos) y parriba.

En fin...


----------



## tarrito (5 Sep 2013)

solo para Piratas y gente con gustos reguleros 

avisaos quedan, luego las quejas al jato armero :rolleye:



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]_TgO0OnHUJs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> solo para Piratas y gente con gustos reguleros
> 
> avisaos quedan, luego las quejas al jato armero :rolleye:
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 05-sep-2013 at 16:56 ----------

[YOUTUBE]0wzudn9NzcE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Sep 2013)

monlovi dijo:


> solo para piratas y gente con gustos reguleros
> 
> avisaos quedan, luego las quejas al jato armero :rolleye:
> 
> ...



ca_g_ante :8:


----------



## TenienteDan (5 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> De momento, no baja y eso es el primer paso para no caer.
> 
> En general el carbón tiene un tufillo de que un día de estos lo mismo le da por subir un 10% y las velas cambian todos los charts. Es una simple teoría. Si baja por debajo de soportes, hay que salir echando leches.
> 
> Hay demasiada complacencia.



Tremendo lo de Janus. Yo creo que eres un jodido insider al final xD. Vaya capacidad de análisis mas brutal. Vean ANR ahora.


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Sep 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Tremendo lo de Janus. Yo creo que eres un jodido insider al final xD. Vaya capacidad de análisis mas brutal. Vean ANR ahora.



Grande Janus.
Las venimos siguiendo toda la tarde. A ver si sigue por el buen camino.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Grande Janus.
> Las venimos siguiendo toda la tarde. A ver si sigue por el buen camino.



Y que me dices de Don Pepito's MACKs????????????


:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y que me dices de Don Pepito's MACKs????????????
> 
> 
> :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:



También........


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Simplemente no he esperado porque hace tiempo que no alcanzaba estos precios (durante tantas sesiones) y por la sensación personal de que bajará bastante más de esos 0,4 tras el dividendo. Lo comentaremos.
> Y si me equivoco el bolsillo me lo agradece igual.
> (es un valor al que se coge cariño, eso es verdad)
> 
> ...



Tú verás si quieres tener plusvisn 

---------- Post added 05-sep-2013 at 21:02 ----------




TenienteDan dijo:


> Tremendo lo de Janus. Yo creo que eres un jodido insider al final xD. Vaya capacidad de análisis mas brutal. Vean ANR ahora.



Ando haciendo plata en JC Penney.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2013 at 21:03 ----------

Me gusta mucho Apple. Tiene que superar los 522 y "rocketed".


----------



## ponzi (5 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tú verás si quieres tener plusvisn



El elefante no esta tan muerto como algunos se creen.Mucho ojo porque yo he analizado las cuentas de los ultimos 5 años y un peq detalle, lleva dos años incrementando el capex pero es solo temporal,ha sido por la inversion en nueva tecnologia,en 3 años el free cash flow subira.Ojo no va a ser la inversion del siglo...con un 8%-12% de rentabilidad anual es para darse con un canto en los dientes,lo bueno que es predecible.Hay inversiones muy fuertes en España reino unido y Brasil


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El elefante no esta tan muerto como algunos se creen.Mucho ojo porque yo he analizado las cuentas de los ultimos 5 años y un peq detalle, lleva dos años incrementando el capex pero es solo temporal,ha sido por la inversion en nueva tecnologia,en 3 años el free cash flow subira.Ojo no va a ser la inversion del siglo...con un 8%-12% de rentabilidad anual es para darse con un canto en los dientes,lo bueno que es predecible.Hay inversiones muy fuertes en España reino unido y Brasil



Ponzi podrías analizar alguna empresa brasileña para meter la platita hasta los JJOO. con la debilidad del real se me habian ocurrido exportadoras....nada de Eike Batista por supuesto jajaja


----------



## Tono (5 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tú verás si quieres tener plusvisn



Me voy a poner en liquidez total en septiembre, ya lo tengo decidido, y pasaré al ataque tras estudiar el panorama en octubre.
TEF hoy ha dado un buen giro pero... hay un pero sobre el 4G...



> En declaraciones a periodistas, Roque Lozano ha indicado que aunque han iniciado el despliegue todavía no han firmado el contrato, por lo que no pueden dar cifras de la inversión.



las palabras después se las lleva el viento y uno se puede quedar pillado :fiufiu:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (5 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> [/COLOR]Me gusta mucho Apple. Tiene que superar los 522 y "rocketed".





Eso de rocketed que quiere decir , que va a la Luna?::

A mi que me da mala pinta este Aplle con tanto cachivache nuevo y tan pocas expectativas de venta...ienso:


----------



## garpie (5 Sep 2013)

¿Y la posible separación (por imposición legal-comunitaria) del negocio de infraestructura y el de prestación del servicio (a semajanza del sector eléctrico con REE por un lado y las distribuidoras del otro) no le afectaría negativamente? Creo que en Italia la cosa ya está así, y creo haberos leído comentar por aquí que en un futuro se podría imponer (o sugerir) desde Europa ese modelo de telecomunicaciones. Y ahí TEF acabaría siendo una Utility más.

A mí es una incertidumbre que de ser cierta me echa bastante para atrás (otra cosa sería entrar una vez se hubiera producido el cambio y con los negocios respectivos ya "aclarados), junto al hecho de que Timofónica es un sacacuartos a viejunos, que el resto de operadoras le estén comiendo gran parte del pastel... No sé, si bajara hasta los 9 o menos no la veo mal en una cartera diversificada. Pero hoy por hoy le veo ciertas incertidumbres en el negocio futuro que no me convencen demasiado.

Que otra cosa es que a los del dinero gordo les dé por meterlo ahí para meterle el consiguiente arreón p'arriba, y ahí poder hacer pasta. Pero eso a mí ya se me escapa.


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El elefante no esta tan muerto como algunos se creen.Mucho ojo porque yo he analizado las cuentas de los ultimos 5 años y un peq detalle, lleva dos años incrementando el capex pero es solo temporal,ha sido por la inversion en nueva tecnologia,en 3 años el free cash flow subira.Ojo no va a ser la inversion del siglo...con un 8%-12% de rentabilidad anual es para darse con un canto en los dientes,lo bueno que es predecible.Hay inversiones muy fuertes en España reino unido y Brasil



No son los números los que cotizarán. Es simple y llanamente flujos entrantes de dinero.

Sigo pensando que 10 euros de reward por acción a 5 años aproximadamente incluyendo los dividendos es normal. Si hay calentones de OPAs sectoriales ..... suma otros 4.


----------



## darwinn (5 Sep 2013)

qué alegría me ha dado ANR. No tiene mala pinta, aunque habrá que ajustar stops


----------



## ponzi (5 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Ponzi podrías analizar alguna empresa brasileña para meter la platita hasta los JJOO. con la debilidad del real se me habian ocurrido exportadoras....nada de Eike Batista por supuesto jajaja




Eso es muy complicado, fijese lo que me cuesta mirar los negocios que a priori ya conozco en otros paises...como Oi de Portugal telecom o vivo de telefonica o Iberdrola. Es muy difícil valorar algo que esta tan lejos. Otra cosa seria que me dijeses empresas que conoces porque vives alli, quizás exportadoras de materias primas.

En estos casos hay que buscar buen asesoramiento de quien opera sobre el terreno

Orbe

En el libro de Vargas Llosa el habla muy bien de esta gestora, por lo visto el mismo tiene dinero alli.

ORBE Investimentos

Pero hay un problema...los brasileños son muy suyos, las fichas solo están en portugués, así que acabo de chocar contra un muro. Mi recomendación aprovéchate de tus conocimientos de portugués, investiga donde están invertidos y de lo mejor selecciona aquello que de mejor impresión....y si luego lo comentas por aquí hasta te coronamos



Janus dijo:


> No son los números los que cotizarán. Es simple y llanamente flujos entrantes de dinero.
> 
> Sigo pensando que 10 euros de reward por acción a 5 años aproximadamente incluyendo los dividendos es normal. Si hay calentones de OPAs sectoriales ..... suma otros 4.



Puede ser pero es mejor ser conservador, lo otro sera un plus




A esto me refería antes...Telefónica lleva dos años invirtiendo en capex mas que la media de los últimos años. Yo manejo dos posibles escenarios, en el primero Telefonica seria derrotada por otros actores así que el flujo operativo bajaria hasta los 12000 mill y en el segundo el negocio acabaría consolidado con flujos de al menos 18000 mill (contando con alemania). Si utilizamos el capex medio en función del free cash flow llegamos a dos escenarios en el primero telefonica cotizaria a 9,97 y en el segundo hasta a 24. Al final lo normal es que se quede en algún punto intermedio


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Eso de rocketed que quiere decir , que va a la Luna?::
> 
> A mi que me da mala pinta este Aplle con tanto cachivache nuevo y tan pocas expectativas de venta...ienso:



600 usd.

Apple necesita más que los iPhone, abrir otro melón que sume por una vía que antes no había. Eso es el iWatch.


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Sep 2013)

estoy viendo la rueda de prensa de la alcaldesa de Madrid por lo de las olimpiadas y..... es vergonzoso.....


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> estoy viendo la rueda de prensa de la alcaldesa de Madrid por lo de las olimpiadas y..... es vergonzoso.....



Prefiero ver el basket que está "calentito".

Por cierto, ANR se nos ha deshinchado un poco al final.


----------



## ponzi (5 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> 600 usd.
> 
> Apple necesita más que los iPhone, abrir otro melón que sume por una vía que antes no había. Eso es el iWatch.



Cuando analice Nokia me di cuenta de un detalle y es a largo plazo el fracaso de algunos ganadores, sobre todo dentro del sector tecnologico. Cuando vendes productos con roces y margenes sobre ebitda tan altos a largo plazo lo normal es que atraigas a otros actores al festin. Fijaros aun Apple no ha sacado su iwatch y ya tiene al menos otras dos empresas que ya han enseñado un producto muy similar, yo creo que en el futuro van a tener que bajar los margenes.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sigues dentro?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Ya no... oo


----------



## egarenc (5 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Cuando analice Nokia me di cuenta de un detalle y es a largo plazo el fracaso de algunos ganadores, sobre todo dentro del sector tecnologico. Cuando vendes productos con roces y margenes sobre ebitda tan altos a largo plazo lo normal es que atraigas a otros actores al festin. Fijaros aun Apple no ha sacado su iwatch y ya tiene al menos otras dos empresas que ya han enseñado un producto muy similar, yo creo que en el futuro van a tener que bajar los margenes.



ponzi, a ver que te parece esta portuguesa:



Spoiler












que es broma , me referia a esta:

https://www.unience.com/product/LIS/PTI/financials


----------



## ponzi (5 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> ponzi, a ver que te parece esta portuguesa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dificil eleccionienso::rolleye: Mira que empiezo a comprar acciones portuguesas solo para tener una excusa ...

El año pasado un amigo por poco me convence para compra mota engil....si hubiese usado fotos en vez de balances otro gallo cantaria

Na ahora en serio, es muy buena empresa tiene una buena posición de caja y como las grandes inversiones ya las ha realizado se esta viendo que el capex esta bajando por lo que pueden reducir su endeudamiento que tampoco es que sea demasiado elevado, de hecho es año y pico el ebitda.

Fijate Portucel capitaliza por 2000 mill...y semapa tiene el 80% y estos capitalizan por 800 mill. Es la niña bonita de Semapa

Semapa

Semapa

Se esta penalizando el holding y la deuda de la cementera. Como grupo no gestionan mal el holding


----------



## egarenc (5 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Dificil eleccionienso::rolleye: Mira que empiezo a comprar acciones portuguesas solo para tener una excusa
> 
> Na ahora en serio, es muy buena empresa tiene una buena posición de caja y como las grandes inversiones ya las ha realizado se esta viendo que el capex esta bajando por lo que pueden reducir su endeudamiento que tampoco es que sea demasiado elevado, de hecho es año y pico el ebitda.
> 
> ...



no jodamos ponzi, que la elección era bien sencilla! ::
many thanks!


----------



## tarrito (5 Sep 2013)

viendo en discovery channel "supertacaños" :ouch:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (5 Sep 2013)

El 80% de las ventas que declaró Pescanova en 2011 y 2012 eran ficticias - elEconomista.es

Como auditor, algún día contaré algo...


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2013)

Como veis el grafico de Phillips Morris?

*130.000 mill*

Phillip Morris

Parece que esta tocando un suelo

Fijaros en la cuenta "Repurchase Of Common Stock", están incrementando las recompras de acciones a mas de 6000 mill (4,5%) al año ademas que dan un dividendo en efectivo de 5000 mill (4%), es una buena rentabilidad para el acionista y ademas sostenible



Ademas el capex es solo un 11% del flujo de caja operativo (y ojo que esta en maximos...seguramente hayan incrementado la producción en alguna planta)

A largo plazo superaran los 100$

Lorillard

*16000 mill*

Capex 6%

Recompras del 3,5%

Dividendo 5%

Las recompras incrementan el valor de las acciones justo al contrario de lo que hace el botas


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Sep 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> El 80% de las ventas que declaró Pescanova en 2011 y 2012 eran ficticias - elEconomista.es
> 
> Como auditor, algún día contaré algo...



Le hacía en KPMG no sé por qué..... ahora resulta que está en BDO? En la oficina de Barcelona el ambiente que hay es terrible por lo que me cuentan conocidos que han escapado de allí ::


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Le hacía en KPMG no sé por qué..... ahora resulta que está en BDO? En la oficina de Barcelona el ambiente que hay es terrible por lo que me cuentan conocidos que han escapado de allí ::



Yo creo que aqui la historia viene de las filiales,en su dia vi en las cuentas anuales una cosa rara pero suponia que viendo la trayectoria de la empresa quedaria en agua de borraja,si os bajais las cuentas tenia varias investigaciones abiertas fundamentalmente de temas fiscales.A dia de hoy lo unico que tengo claro es el inventario,la caja ,las plantas de portugal y chile y los barcos.Era un tema de precio 400 mill frente a un inventario de 600-700 mill que alcanzaria su periodo medio de maduracion justo a finales de 2013.Fue un error infraponderar esas investigaciones fiscales asi como la falta de liquidez pero el precio con un deuda de 1500 mill era bastante atractivo,cuando ese inventario viese la calle la empresa emprezaria a tener free cash flow,evidentemente con 3600 mill no,aun asi deberia aclarar el dueño de Damm porque tiene tanto interes en controlar una empresa en quiebra tecnica.Desde entonces valoro mucho la liquidez de las empresas (min año y medio o dos años) y que el capex no se coma todo el flujo de caja.Saber que la empresa tiene 2 ejercicios de margen da bastante tranquilidad.


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2013)

¿como que el Iwach de Apple sólo tiene dos competidores? ¡¡si hay smartwatches a patadas...

Pebble
SmartWatch 2 SW2 | Sony Smartphones (Spain)
Samsung Gear 
i'm Watch il primo vero SmartWatch
Hot Smartwatch | Bluetooth Watches | Wearable Devices | Smart Watch
Kreyos Meteor

Esos los que recuerdo así de memoria, pero hay más ¿eh?

AL tiempo que Samsung, Qualcomm presenta el Toq. Qualcomm Toq Smartwatch

Y había uno de Swatch, que no consigo encontrar... igual es alguno de la lista de arriba y me estoy confundiendo.

Mire le dejo una página que le mantendrá al corriente.

Smartwatch -- Engadget en español

Smartwatch Articles on Engadget


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Le hacía en KPMG no sé por qué..... ahora resulta que está en BDO? En la oficina de Barcelona el ambiente que hay es terrible por lo que me cuentan conocidos que han escapado de allí ::



Puede ser.  Por suerte no soy de Barcelona...


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> ¿como que el Iwach de Apple sólo tiene dos competidores? ¡¡si hay smartwatches a patadas...
> 
> Pebble
> SmartWatch 2 SW2 | Sony Smartphones (Spain)
> ...



2 los que yo habia visto.Es muy dificil mantener margenes tan altos durante tanto tiempo sobre todo si tienes a la competencia pisandote los talones


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2013)

No ya pisandote los talones sino pasándote por encima. Muchos ya están en segundas y terceras iteraciones mientras Apple va a empezar a "catar" el mercado. Ya pueden sacarse un buen conejo de la chistera...


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2013)

En tecnologia es muy dificil Atman.Necesitan algun invento que ademas de revolucionario la competencia tarde 2 años en copiar,si no se veran obligados a reducir margenes.


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2013)

Por cierto para entrar en Apple yo esperaría a tener cierta corrección... la cosa es ¿hasta donde? claro. Yo diría en primera instancia 470.

Apple no es de las que reduce márgenes. O no era...


----------



## burbujito1982 (6 Sep 2013)

Sr. Janus, sigo mirando desde la barrera y sigo sin "estrenarme" (el general Bertok es mi pastor).

No sé como lo hace, pero hasta mi cartera virtual que no puedo tocar desde enero (y de la que desconozco su composición, sólo sé que seguí sus recomendaciones) vuelve a batir al SP.

Bolsia stock market competition

Además, después de leer este verano a Taleb, EL CISNE NEGRO: EL IMPACTO DE LO ALTAMENTE IMPROBABLE - NASSIM NICHOLAS TALEB, comprar el libro en tu librería online Casa del Libro , menos aún me lo explico. 

Lo que dice me parece coherente y veo el trabajo del sr.Ponzi (muy bueno y concienzudo) como algo poco recompensado y muy sacrificado.

El debate sobre TEF empieza a parecerse a Nokia..... números por aquí, números por allí, y mientras el excel da vueltas y vueltas o sube como la espuma por algo que no sabremos hasta que sea tarde, o bajará a plomo por lo mismo.

Y para terminar con el ladrillo un comentario sobre los "hayguach": un reloj es para cambiarle la pila cada mil años, no para cargar la batería una vez a la semana. No lo veo.


----------



## Janus (6 Sep 2013)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> Sr. Janus, sigo mirando desde la barrera y sigo sin "estrenarme" (el general Bertok es mi pastor).
> 
> No sé como lo hace, pero hasta mi cartera virtual que no puedo tocar desde enero (y de la que desconozco su composición, sólo sé que seguí sus recomendaciones) vuelve a batir al SP.
> 
> ...




Si ganas dinero en lo virtual, tendrás que perderlo en lo real. Es la ley de la bolsa. Rachas buenas con rachas malas. El money management es la guía.

El mejor indicador, la varilla del zahorí


----------



## tarrito (6 Sep 2013)

@burbujito

lo de la pila ... puede pasar algo parecido a lo de los smartphones, que manda narices tener que cargarlo todos los días, cuando al antiguo nokia 8210 lo cargaba 1 vez el fin de semana por costumbre, más que por necesidad imperiosa

y como apple sea capaz de tener *en breve* algo parecido a esto, sí creo que van a venderse bien, otra cosa es que puedan hacerlo ... la foto es un "concepto"








cambiando al tema programas de tv 
¿cómo veis este para España?
haciendo un muy buen casting, puede resultar, no!? ienso:




Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]1X75Q5SjIdM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2013)

Que va burbujito Nokia era muy diferente a Tef.Con la primera comprabas una cuenta corriente y te regalaban una empresa .Tef ni mucho menos es la mejor inversion del mercado,tiene algunas dudas 1)puede empezar otra vez a endeudarse 2)trato al cliente3) los margenes de latinoamerica.Todo ello se compensa por el precio al que se esta adquiriendo el negocio y con un plan de inversiones que no pinta mal.Con Tef dificilmente vas a superar a los indices,para eso es mejor comprar empresas mas pequeñas.Personalmente ahora mismo prefiero no depender tanto de los vaivenes del mercado,si no compraria otras cosas.No creo que la veamos por debajo de 7 y al menos a 3-5 años espero una rentabilidad del 8%-12%


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2013)

Nadie se atreve con los graficos de Lorillard y Phillip Morris?

La rentabilidad del accionista (entre dividendos y recompras) es superior al 8%.Phillip me gustaria comprarla por debajo de los 100.000 mill pero lo veo complicado


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

bueno acabamos la semana con el viernes inicial :Baile:


----------



## amago45 (6 Sep 2013)

Ojo con la apertura de Prisa si se confirma lo que se ve en la pre-apertura que estan intercambiando 900k acciones a 0,209

Edito. No hay papel hasta 0,23 !!!

Vamos gacelos 8:8:8:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Sep 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Ojo con la apertura de Prisa si se confirma lo que se ve en la pre-apertura que estan intercambiando 900k acciones a 0,209
> 
> Edito. No hay papel hasta 0,23 !!!
> 
> Vamos gacelos 8:8:8:



Como viene Amper pls?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2013)

Cerramos largos 8505-8575 cargamos cortos :Baile:


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Como viene Amper pls?



De momento a 1,28.


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Ojo con la apertura de Prisa si se confirma lo que se ve en la pre-apertura que estan intercambiando 900k acciones a 0,209
> 
> Edito. No hay papel hasta 0,23 !!!
> 
> Vamos gacelos 8:8:8:



Si antes de que se les acabe la caja venden algun negocio la revalorizacion sera bastante maja,lleva demasiado riesgo implicito.Hoy es renovacion de cortos.


----------



## inversobres (6 Sep 2013)

Buen dia a todos, aqui esta jodidamente oscuro y con ganas de llover.

La basura sigue pululando.

PD: atentos a la nueva burbuja de vivienda de UK. No sabemos otra cosa, ya no a nivel español, mundial.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2013)

amonoh bajistillas  :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2013)

Buenos terminales días sus señorías...



Mr. Brightside dijo:


> El 80% de las ventas que declaró Pescanova en 2011 y 2012 eran ficticias - elEconomista.es
> 
> Como auditor, algún día contaré algo...



Hoy es un buen dia para empezar. Auditor hable ahora o trampee para siempre 



inversobres dijo:


> Buen dia a todos, aqui esta jodidamente oscuro y con ganas de llover.
> 
> La basura sigue pululando.
> 
> PD: atentos a la nueva burbuja de vivienda de UK. No sabemos otra cosa, ya no a nivel español, mundial.



Londres tiene una impresora y hacen con ella lo que quieran, que la inflación suba como la espuma a los londinenses les da igual, ganan 7 cifras en la city. :´(


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2013)

MttPor cierto egarenc ya que te ha picado el gusanillo de las empresas.Yo poco a poco he ido puliendo algunas cosas: 1)si una empresa tiene diferentes negocios u opera en diferentes paises no solo mires el margen neto,mira tb el % ebitda/ventas de cada area (un ejemplo gamesa/caf no es lo mismo construir que mantener) ....yo por esto mismo perdi gamesa 2)el roce da una idea bastante certera de la calidad del negocio 3)El % de capex en funcion del flujo operativo dice mucho de como gana el dinero una empresa (Arcelor 80%,Tef 50%,Tabacaleras 10%...) si un año ves que se dispara puede ser porque el negocio haya empeorado o porque esten ampliandolo.4)Las recompras a la larga tiene un efecto multiplicador en las acciones...igual que al contrario los scripdiv 5) A esta la llamo efecto Pescanova,huye de las empresas con poca liquidez,puede que pase algun imprevisto y por no tener caja la empresa se quede sin margen de maniobra ...o que el equipo gestor no lleve una gestion adecuada.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Sep 2013)

gutten morgen!

a ver que depara el cierre semanal.


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Por cierto egarenc ya que te ha picado el gusanillo de las empresas.Yo poco a poco he ido puliendo algunas cosas: 1)si una empresa tiene diferentes negocios u opera en diferentes paises no solo mires el margen neto,mira tb el % ebitda/ventas de cada area (un ejemplo gamesa/caf no es lo mismo construir que mantener) ....yo por esto mismo perdi gamesa 2)el roce da una idea bastante certera de la calidad del negocio 3)El % de capex en funcion del flujo operativo dice mucho de como gana el dinero una empresa (Arcelor 80%,Tef 50%,Tabacaleras 10%...) si un año ves que se dispara puede ser porque el negocio haya empeorado o porque esten ampliandolo.4)Las recompras a la larga tiene un efecto multiplicador en las acciones...igual que al contrario los scripdiv 5) A esta la llamo efecto Pescanova,huye de las empresas con poca liquidez,puede que pase algun imprevisto y por no tener caja la empresa se quede sin margen de maniobra..en esta hay que incluir el buen hacer del equipo gestor.



Gracias Ponzi por el grajhn trabajo que hace y que pone a disposición de todos de manera altruista.
Le voy a hacer una petición. ¿Podría usted hacer un post manual para torpes en el que recoja todo lo básico para que un iletrado como yo realice su propuio análisis?
De momento este post que acaba de poner me lo voy a pasar a Word para ver si voy haciendo pinitos.
Gracias de nuevo por su generosidad.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2013)

vamos ibex guanea :Baile:


----------



## amago45 (6 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> De momento a 1,28.



AMPER de momento sin mucho movimiento ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## sr.anus (6 Sep 2013)

veo a san con ganas de romper los 5,5


----------



## amago45 (6 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si antes de que se les acabe la caja venden algun negocio la revalorizacion sera bastante maja,lleva demasiado riesgo implicito.Hoy es renovacion de cortos.



En PRISA tiene pinta que el premio gordo está más arriba. Mucho o poco no lo se

A Benito y Monjardín, o les ha pillado con el pié cambiado este achuchón de esta mañana dónde podían haber colocado con un buén reward los 5m de títulos que han ido pacientemente acumulando durante el verano, o están esperando mejores precios, porque no han movido ni una acción. Auriga, Morgan Stanley y BBVA se lo han ventilado todo

Otro que no se ha movido es Deutsche Bank. LLeva toda la semana con el automático puesto comprando por encima de 0.205. Según recuento semanal lleva 'solo' 500k acciones, pero hoy podía haber soltado por encima de 0.21x y tampoco se ha movido <no se si dejar que las máquinas hagan todo el trabajo es del todo bueno> :

Hay que esperar a la limpieza de balance que tiene que hacer PRISA, entiendo antes de que acabe el año, para ver lo volatil arriba o abajo que podría llegar a ser :|


----------



## juanfer (6 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Buen dia a todos, aqui esta jodidamente oscuro y con ganas de llover.
> 
> La basura sigue pululando.
> 
> PD: atentos a la nueva burbuja de vivienda de UK. No sabemos otra cosa, ya no a nivel español, mundial.



La burbuja de vivienda de UK es espectacular y lo digo que he visto lo que se ha hecho en España y Holanda.

La deuda privada de los british es inaguantable, luego se rien de los PIGS, pero aun no han hecho ningun recorte y este octubre tienen elecciones.


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2013)

En el Ibex hoy no tendremos cierres masivos de cortos, ante la posibilidad de peponazo el lunes? Lo suyo sería, como comentaba alguien ayer, es hacerse largos ibex y nikkei...

Tal vez después de moverlo con el NFP...???


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Cerramos largos 8505-8575 cargamos cortos :Baile:



venga cerramos cortos 8575-8530 y abrimos largos , mmm que rico pipeo :baba:


----------



## Algas (6 Sep 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> veo a san con ganas de romper los 5,5



A ver si es verdad q estoy dentro 

:ouch:


----------



## romanrdgz (6 Sep 2013)

Sacyr hoy está muy bien por el momento. ¿Cuentan con construir algo para Madrid 2020, o como va esto?

Tengo unas ganas de salirme del valor que no veo. ¿Merece la pena esperar al lunes a ver qué se cuece?


----------



## sr.anus (6 Sep 2013)

Algas dijo:


> A ver si es verdad q estoy dentro
> 
> :ouch:



tanto san como tef estan en zona de resistencia, si la logran romper, peponazo y voy dentro de gas a robar un par de leuros


p.d en mi opinion


----------



## vermer (6 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> @burbujito
> 
> lo de la pila ... puede pasar algo parecido a lo de los smartphones, que manda narices tener que cargarlo todos los días, cuando al antiguo nokia 8210 lo cargaba 1 vez el fin de semana por costumbre, más que por necesidad imperiosa
> 
> ...




No soy consumidor de Apple

Si Apple es capaz de hacer algo así (diseño moderno tipo pulsera + funcionalidad de teléfono), el éxito del producto está garantizado IMHO. Y probablemente mi apuesta por la compañía también. La competencia da pena en cuanto a diseño. El cacharro que ha sacado Samsung no vale ni para enseñarlo a la familia. Hasta los Casio son más chulos... El reto, entiendo que no es fácil.

Se me antoja que el futuro móvil está muchísimo más cerca del reloj que de los armatostes de 5-6", que son justamente eso: armatostes. Ventaja añadida ¿no te quitas todos días el reloj para dormir? Pues aprovechas y lo cargas.



PONNNZI: qué pasa con Portugal Telecom? Tiene pulso? (lo digo por si Vodafone le da vida y tal)


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2013)

cerramos los larguitos 8530-8575 y cargamos cortos otra vez :Aplauso: :Baile:


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2013)

Tenía que haber aguantado Diageo... en fín... todo sea por la causa guanista...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2013)

esa orto-grafia chaval , se dice guanerista :ouch:


----------



## Que viene (6 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> La burbuja de vivienda de UK es espectacular y lo digo que he visto lo que se ha hecho en España y Holanda.
> 
> La deuda privada de los british es inaguantable, luego se rien de los PIGS, pero aun no han hecho ningun recorte y este octubre tienen elecciones.



Allí en Barclays me ofrecieron una utilidad para poder ver mi Credit Score en cualquier momento, y junto a cada parámetro viene la media de UK y los datos son sobrecogedores (Corto y pego de informe a 5 de sept):

- UK national average overdraft balance £500
- UK national average balance (Loans) £6517
- UK national average balance (Credit/Store cards) £2281
- UK national average balance (Mortgage) £115247

- UK national average credit score 607/999


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Sep 2013)

Que viene dijo:


> Allí en Barclays me ofrecieron una utilidad para poder ver mi Credit Score en cualquier momento, y junto a cada parámetro viene la media de UK y los datos son sobrecogedores (Corto y pego de informe a 5 de sept):
> 
> - UK national average overdraft balance £500
> - UK national average balance (Loans) £6517
> ...



Sobrecogedor los 115k libras por barba de media, teniendo en cuenta que muchos no tendrán hipoteca :8::8::8:


----------



## suima (6 Sep 2013)

Creo que las cifras totales andan por estos números, y acojonan bastante mas 
:cook:

1426 trillones de deuda (personal)
+
1268 trillones de deuda (hipoteca)

animalicos.... :8:


----------



## juanfer (6 Sep 2013)

Que viene dijo:


> Allí en Barclays me ofrecieron una utilidad para poder ver mi Credit Score en cualquier momento, y junto a cada parámetro viene la media de UK y los datos son sobrecogedores (Corto y pego de informe a 5 de sept):
> 
> - UK national average overdraft balance £500
> - UK national average balance (Loans) £6517
> ...



Los British ya solo cuando acaban la carrera ya llevan un prestamo de £50000 en sus lomos. De media y los nuevos sueldos no eran los de antes.

Aqui al menos solo tienen deudas los que no pagan alquiler porque son propietarios.

Luego se piensan que los paises del sur vamos a estar pagando alquileres disparados por habitaciones en sus sucias casas, que de momento les ayuda a pagar sus hipotecones, pero eso se va a terminar, y se quedaran con un pufo impagable.


----------



## Que viene (6 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Sobrecogedor los 115k libras por barba de media, teniendo en cuenta que muchos no tendrán hipoteca :8::8::8:



No lo es menos que tengan más de £2000 de deuda en tarjetas de crédito con intereses de hasta el 29,7% y £500 de media de descubierto.
Los brit consumen como si no hubiera mañana.


----------



## paulistano (6 Sep 2013)

Alguien hablo de bankinter estos dias, no??

Sr.anus??

La llevo siguiendo desde que lo comentó y kk de la vaca....ibex en verde y ella en rojoienso:


----------



## sr.anus (6 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Alguien hablo de bankinter estos dias, no??
> 
> Sr.anus??
> 
> La llevo siguiendo desde que lo comentó y kk de la vaca....ibex en verde y ella en rojoienso:



Si fui yo, saque un 2,5% y vole a otra cosa. Tiene que aguantar hoy los 3,53 como sea, sino kk. 
Si poco mas de 2% es un asco, pero no estoy acostumbrado como vosotros a hacer entradas con beneficios cojonudos de dos cifras.
Soy mas de gacela trading, por que tengo mas miedo que 4 abuelas, y veo a pandoro detras de cada esquina.


----------



## paulistano (6 Sep 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Si fui yo, saque un 2,5% y vole a otra cosa. Tiene que aguantar hoy los 3,53 como sea, sino kk.
> Si *poco mas de 2% es un asco*, pero no estoy acostumbrado como vosotros a hacer entradas con beneficios cojonudos de dos cifras.
> Soy mas de gacela trading, por que tengo mas miedo que 4 abuelas, y veo a pandoro detras de cada esquina.



Eso es la hostia*:Aplauso:

Meterte en el broker, dar a rentabilidad y ver un 2% es cojonudo, de verdad...:Aplauso:

POr supuesto que hay mayores logros....pero no ver el rojo ya es positivo:fiufiu:

Últimamente no ando muy fino...a ver si pescamos algoienso:

* Es la hostia para un mete saca como habrá sido este....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Sep 2013)

como dice la sabiduría popular,

Quién en operar en viernes se empecina
A su ojete Pandoro el cipote le arrima.

@Mr. P:Alguna recomendación para el fin de semana?


----------



## ave phoenix (6 Sep 2013)

E.on disparada...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Sep 2013)

amonos que hay que levantar esto...  dancehall style







que lejos queda aquella inocencia de hannah montana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Sep 2013)

ave phoenix:9830739 dijo:


> E.on disparada...



Eso está bien


----------



## inversobres (6 Sep 2013)

Vamos coño!! comprad todo por madrid 2020, que nos vamos a los 9500 la semana que viene...::


----------



## Tono (6 Sep 2013)

Buenos días.

Lo primero darle las gracias a Ponzi por todas sus explicaciones, siempre dejando puertas abiertas a seguir determinados valores que no te fijarías en ellos por su cotización y que son interesantes de cara a este largo invierno.

Hoy no paran de marear la perdiz, sin disparar a ningún sitio concreto en el IBEX. Estoy deseando soltar un paquetito de 550 Inditex (compradas a 100,3 que me están jodiendo la media) pero como buena gallega lleva unos meses que no se sabe si sube, baja o todo lo contrario. A 105 las dejé pasar hace un par de días y no veo yo fácil que vuevan a ese punto.

Telefónica está calentando los mentideros, se lo come todo... pero sin firmar ni confirmar nada


*Italia preferiría una fusión de Telecom Italia con Telefónica a Sawiris*



> El Gobierno italiano preferiría una fusión de Telecom Italia con la española Telefonica a una operación que haga caer la operadora italiana en manos del magnate egipcio Naguib Sawiris, dijo el viernes Il Messaggero.
> 
> El diario dijo que el Gobierno está tratando de frenar la idea de Sawiris de comprar una participación en Telecom Italia. No indicó ningún motivo para este rechazo a Sawiris, que fracasó en un intento previo de comprar la italiana.
> 
> ...



Italia preferiría una fusión de Telecom Italia con Telefónica a Sawiris | Negocios | Reuters


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso está bien



????? :: ????

PD: si que es aburrida Amper cagoento.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Vamos coño!! comprad todo por madrid 2020, que nos vamos a los 9500 la semana que viene...::



algunos estan en la cueva esperando para volver a aparecer por aki.

no creo que gane madrid, aunque si gana y hace como el bovespa...



veamos el DJ como cierra esta tarde. 14805 es un nivel a tener en cuenta.


----------



## inversobres (6 Sep 2013)

FranR, los 58X estan siendo testeados. A ver que pasa, si viene volumen tenemos pepinazo con el dato de empleo usano.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> MttPor cierto egarenc ya que te ha picado el gusanillo de las empresas.Yo poco a poco he ido puliendo algunas cosas: 1)si una empresa tiene diferentes negocios u opera en diferentes paises no solo mires el margen neto,mira tb el % ebitda/ventas de cada area (un ejemplo gamesa/caf no es lo mismo construir que mantener) ....yo por esto mismo perdi gamesa 2)el roce da una idea bastante certera de la calidad del negocio 3)El % de capex en funcion del flujo operativo dice mucho de como gana el dinero una empresa (Arcelor 80%,Tef 50%,Tabacaleras 10%...) si un año ves que se dispara puede ser porque el negocio haya empeorado o porque esten ampliandolo.4)Las recompras a la larga tiene un efecto multiplicador en las acciones...igual que al contrario los scripdiv 5) A esta la llamo efecto Pescanova,huye de las empresas con poca liquidez,puede que pase algun imprevisto y por no tener caja la empresa se quede sin margen de maniobra ...o que el equipo gestor no lleve una gestion adecuada.




.
Ponzi, tu manera de explicar AF hace que nos entretenga y nos interese incluso a los que vamos más de palo AT (al menos a mi). Terminarás escribiendo un manual para dummies. Gracias por tus comentarios.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> ????? :: ????
> 
> PD: si que es aburrida Amper cagoento.



Pues eso, vamos e-on! 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2013)

el ibex se encuentra en plena resistencia los 8575 reforzado por el central de bollinger en diario , desde aqui puede ir a atacar con fuelza la jran bajista ienso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Sep 2013)

Algo debe pasar con las eléctricas alemanas porque no sólo E-on está pepona, mire RWE entre ayer y hoy.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues eso, vamos e-on! 8:



 No sabía que ibas dentro piratón. De haberlo sabido seguramente me habría subido porque la estaba siguiendo cuando estaba a 12 y no me decidía. ....:´(


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (6 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex se encuentra en plena resistencia los 8575 reforzado por el central de bollinger en diario , desde aqui puede ir a atacar con fuelza la jran bajista ienso:



O romper resistencias e irse _pa'rribah_...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> O romper resistencias e irse _pa'rribah_...



en resistencia se vende  voy corto con apalancamiento moderado , stop loss al cierre por encima de 8575 y por tanto tambien del central de bollinger en diario :bla:


----------



## paulistano (6 Sep 2013)

OJO A sacyr.

no voy dentro.

en su día chocó contra 2,99 y se fue a 2,6X....

luego chocó contra el 2,93.....y a 2,6X

Ahora en 2,91.

Se están rifando ostias...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (6 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> OJO A sacyr.
> 
> no voy dentro.
> 
> ...



Tiene pinta de irse todo para abajo de modo generalizado en breve... no se rompen las resistencias.

Muertoviviente a lo mejor está en lo cierto y todo


----------



## paulistano (6 Sep 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Tiene pinta de irse todo para abajo de modo generalizado en breve... no se rompen las resistencias.
> 
> Muertoviviente a lo mejor está en lo cierto y todo



MV siempre está en lo cierto:bla:

según su forma gatuna de ver las cosas, claro....:cook:


----------



## juanfer (6 Sep 2013)

¿Que tal veis Fersa Energias Renovables SA (FRS)?


----------



## Krim (6 Sep 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> amonos que hay que levantar esto...  dancehall style
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Uh? ¿De que demonios está usted hablando? Si esta chavala ya era una zorra con 14 años...


----------



## paulistano (6 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Que tal veis Fersa Energias Renovables SA (FRS)?



Si no me equivoco la lleva Hisholiness.


----------



## The Hellion (6 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Algo debe pasar con las eléctricas alemanas porque no sólo E-on está pepona, mire RWE entre ayer y hoy.



Pues o cierre de cortos o alguien en el gobierno de Merkel ha empezado a filtrar su próxima política energética. 

Quoteo un artículo de Bloomberg:


> "Una parte significativa de nuestro modelo de negocio se enfrenta a nuevos retos", afirmó en una entrevista Bernhard Guenther, director financiero de RWE, sin entrar en detalles sobre cierres de plantas o despidos. "Hagamos lo que hagamos en términos de reducción de costes y de capex, no podremos compensar del todo la pérdida de beneficios que estamos sufriendo en la generación convencional de energía". Un portavoz de RWE afirmó que no tenía nada que añadir.
> 
> El gobierno de la Canciller Angela Merkel ha declarado que desea reformar la ley de subvenciones a la energía limpia del país, una vez pasen las elecciones del 22 de septiembre, y que también desea remodelar el diseño del mercado energético del país. El explosivo crecimiento de las energías renovables en Alemania ha provocado "brutales problemas al sistema", afirmó Merkel el 12 de junio en Berlín.



German Utilities Hammered in Market Favoring Renewables - Bloomberg

Las utilities alemanas están reventadas. Ya ni siquiera se quejan del apagón nuclear; han asumido que nada volverá a ser lo que era, y se están diversificando como pueden. Algunas han pensado en desmontar plantas enteras y trasladarlas a otros países, Abu-Simbel style. ::

Y mientras tanto, RWE ha optado por potenciar su negocio en Europa y generar a partir de carbón, mientras que eon se ha ido a Brasil, Turquía y algún otro emergente, y genera a partir de gas. Vamos, que Málaga y Malagón.

De hecho, con un canto en los dientes podremos darnos los que estamos dentro con vocación de larguistas si eon _solo reduce a la mitad_ su dividendo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> No sabía que ibas dentro piratón. De haberlo sabido seguramente me habría subido porque la estaba siguiendo cuando estaba a 12 y no me decidía. ....:´(



Yo la llevo desde 12.31(por si le sirve de algo) desde hace unos dias. Si no he comentado nada es porque no estaba muy seguro de si era el momento adecuado (de hecho he aguantado un 3% en contra y se podía ir hasta los 11 y algo). 

Así es como yo lo veo:

*[E-ON]*


----------



## amago45 (6 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> OJO A sacyr.
> 
> no voy dentro.
> 
> ...



Conseguí salir en 2,909 desde 2,79 :::: Las comisiones y pintxo de tortilla y caña ... 

Pero si pasa de 2.91 puede haber juerga. Y si BS AS da buenas noticias para Madriz y tal, el lúnes puede ser pepón ...

Quizá meta la puntita antes del cierre si hay un buén precio de entrada


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Sep 2013)

Yo tengo E-on y RWE a largo-largo. janus Style con TElefónica. Mantener los pocos euros lejos de las manos de la castuza.
Con RWE aguantando cuantiosas pérdidas. (Desde 29). Pero en fin, son las que dejo pase lo que pase.


----------



## hombre-mosca (6 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Algo debe pasar con las eléctricas alemanas porque no sólo E-on está pepona, mire RWE entre ayer y hoy.



La Mayor de esto del año a los cortos ....







No estoy dentro. Ya lo dije, estoy de "stand-by" de trinchera total.

Movimiento de gran calibre. No llegaron a los 11,7x que esperaba (papertrading) se quedaron en 11,89. Para mi este impulso esta acabado y toca reset.

Es curioso, los dias anteriores iban asi, dias pares Volumen 7M acciones, dias impares 9-10 M. 

Gana Merkel CDU, revision de la ley de energias renovables, gana SPD ... ya veremos.

Mr. Janus poco a poco voy creyendo en la religion carbonifera.

O2 hicieron un 5,39 y no han acabado el movimiento EMHO. Demasiado poco volumen arriba, eso si, fue interesante el puñetazo en la mesa de ayer a las 9:00-9:10.

PD: MXXXXX Que lento estoy


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Sep 2013)

Prisa se anima y yo me subo con unas pocas.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo la llevo desde 12.31(por si le sirve de algo) desde hace unos dias. Si no he comentado nada es porque no estaba muy seguro de si era el momento adecuado (de hecho he aguantado un 3% en contra y se podía ir hasta los 11 y algo).
> 
> Así es como yo lo veo:
> 
> *[E-ON]*



En mi opinión postear en este hilo te obliga, sí repito, TE OBLIGA a postear tus entradas y salidas, bla, bla, bla,... 

Es broma por supuesto. Enhorabuena. Te lo comentaba porque como la otra vez también la llevamos los dos (Eon) y fué bien, pues eso une leñe. 

Suerte con ellas. Como recorte algo igual aun entro.

PD: de tú, por favor, que no soy tan mayor.


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Si no me equivoco la lleva Hisholiness.



La llevo desde 0,35 hoy peponeando. Tiene buena pinta, a ver si no se desincha como la última vez...


----------



## romanrdgz (6 Sep 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Conseguí salir en 2,909 desde 2,79 :::: Las comisiones y pintxo de tortilla y caña ...
> 
> Pero si pasa de 2.91 puede haber juerga. Y si BS AS da buenas noticias para Madriz y tal, el lúnes puede ser pepón ...
> 
> Quizá meta la puntita antes del cierre si hay un buén precio de entrada



Yo estoy exactamente igual que tú: entré en 2,84 y ya van 2 veces por encima de 2,90 que espero a ver que pasa y acaba bajando. Ahora es mi oportunidad de salir, pero no sé si esperar al lunes a ver qué pasa con las olimpiadas y si influye o no. Ya total un día más que menos...:


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Sep 2013)

En Sacyr, por si les sirve, a estas horas ha entrado más volumen que en las 6 sesiones anteriores (no juntas, en cada sesión)


----------



## romanrdgz (6 Sep 2013)

De momento ya está en 2,93. Creo que voy a esperar a ver como trascurre la tarde. si sube de 2,95, pongo stop en 2,90 y el lunes vemos si el COI reparte sobres para todos o no


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Sep 2013)

Un offtopic si os queréis reir ( o llorar un poco, la verdad :ouch:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/457349-notlistentheask.html


----------



## sirpask (6 Sep 2013)

Acabo de deshacer todas mis posiciones, este fin de semana espero desde la trinchera.


----------



## juanfer (6 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> La llevo desde 0,35 hoy peponeando. Tiene buena pinta, a ver si no se desincha como la última vez...



Parece que esta entrando pasta.


----------



## inversobres (6 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Un offtopic si os queréis reir ( o llorar un poco, la verdad :ouch:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/457349-notlistentheask.html


----------



## paulistano (6 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Un offtopic si os queréis reir ( o llorar un poco, la verdad :ouch:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/457349-notlistentheask.html




Lo de los cascos de la botella es la polla...

EN inglés no se los pone y gesticula como si hiciera esfuerzos por entender....

En cambio...si la pregunta es en español...se los pone:XX:


----------



## ave phoenix (6 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo la llevo desde 12.31(por si le sirve de algo) desde hace unos dias. Si no he comentado nada es porque no estaba muy seguro de si era el momento adecuado (de hecho he aguantado un 3% en contra y se podía ir hasta los 11 y algo).
> 
> Así es como yo lo veo:
> 
> *[E-ON]*



A ver si supera hoy los 13 y si acaso ya venderemos en los 18 por navidad


----------



## inversobres (6 Sep 2013)

Huele a pepinazo en breves. Usa en pre viene plano/ligeramente verde.


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Sep 2013)

ave phoenix dijo:


> A ver si supera hoy los 13 y si acaso ya venderemos en los 18 por navidad



Vamos a ver que yo las llevo desde 14,61 ::


----------



## hombre-mosca (6 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo la llevo desde 12.31(por si le sirve de algo) desde hace unos dias. Si no he comentado nada es porque no estaba muy seguro de si era el momento adecuado (de hecho he aguantado un 3% en contra y se podía ir hasta los 11 y algo).
> 
> Así es como yo lo veo:
> 
> *[E-ON]*



Casi, casi, y sin animo de incordiar, solo critica sana lo veo asi (para LP no hay diferencias).







Elecciones +- minimos.

La explicacion del porque es por que estan preparando/haciendo un movimiento de tal calado (parcialmente completed) que un nivel mas para abajo no les importa NADA. Y se pueden masacrar unos cuantos cortos mas/recoger un par de MM de acc. de gacelas.


----------



## inversobres (6 Sep 2013)

Pepino en marcha. Veremos como aguantan los 58x de nuevo, sino proxima parada los 700.


----------



## romanrdgz (6 Sep 2013)

Sacyr en 2,95. Stop puesto en 2,91. Que sea lo que el COI quiera, yo ya no pierdo dinero con Sacyr salvo gap a la baja el lunes.


----------



## inversobres (6 Sep 2013)

Pum! Ya esta saliendo de la rampa de lanzamiento. Los 8600 estan calentitos para el dato de empleo.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2013 at 14:14 ----------

Fran, proxima parada los 61x. Como pare ahi eres dios.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Sep 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veo esa posibilidad tb, la de los 11.5x. Por eso voy con la mitad de la carga prevista para e-on.


----------



## romanrdgz (6 Sep 2013)

Hoy el broker de ING analiza Prosegur y recomienda la compra a medio plazo por eso de que se vería beneficiado en caso de salir Madrid 2020 elegido. No lo veo yo tan claro, pero me sorprende que no se haya hablado por aquí. ¿Cómo lo véis?


----------



## vermer (6 Sep 2013)

Ladies & gentlemen, chindren too, one more day, with you all...(redoble).... solar and mining climbing (hasta que nos descoñemos, que en la vida todo llega)

Eso va apuntando el premarket, que vete a saber. Enhorabuena a los afortunados.

Edito: ANR está algo remolona, pero mejorando
Ed2: ya está en positivo también


----------



## inversobres (6 Sep 2013)

Lo van a dejar clavado en el punto de pepinazo. Mucho cuidado en dos minutos, se puede liar y mucho.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2013 at 14:31 ----------

A subir toca, sale peor de lo esperado.


----------



## garpie (6 Sep 2013)

Hostiasss!!!


----------



## paulistano (6 Sep 2013)

Bien visto el peponazo inversobres....ienso:


----------



## inversobres (6 Sep 2013)

Menudo mercado, malos datos y seguimos escopetados. Que os aproveche por que yo me retiro, siento vergüenza.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2013 at 14:34 ----------

Pd. vamos a buscar maximos de agosto. todo revisado para seguir con las qe. adioses.


----------



## hombre-mosca (6 Sep 2013)

Como lo abran en 1669-1670 me voy a la disco.


----------



## inversobres (6 Sep 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Como lo habran en 1669-1670 me voy a la disco.



yo ya dije ayer que los 1680 eran ayer y hoy.

Abrir es sin hache.


----------



## sr.anus (6 Sep 2013)

otro dia que me quedo con la fea, a elegir entre san, ibe y gas. Me quede con la ultima, vaya dia de aburrimiento que me esta dando


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Gracias Ponzi por el grajhn trabajo que hace y que pone a disposición de todos de manera altruista.
> Le voy a hacer una petición. ¿Podría usted hacer un post manual para torpes en el que recoja todo lo básico para que un iletrado como yo realice su propuio análisis?
> De momento este post que acaba de poner me lo voy a pasar a Word para ver si voy haciendo pinitos.
> Gracias de nuevo por su generosidad.











vermer dijo:


> No soy consumidor de Apple
> 
> Si Apple es capaz de hacer algo así (diseño moderno tipo pulsera + funcionalidad de teléfono), el éxito del producto está garantizado IMHO. Y probablemente mi apuesta por la compañía también. La competencia da pena en cuanto a diseño. El cacharro que ha sacado Samsung no vale ni para enseñarlo a la familia. Hasta los Casio son más chulos... El reto, entiendo que no es fácil.
> 
> ...











Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Lo primero darle las gracias a Ponzi por todas sus explicaciones, siempre dejando puertas abiertas a seguir determinados valores que no te fijarías en ellos por su cotización y que son interesantes de cara a este largo invierno.
> 
> ...











Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Ponzi, tu manera de explicar AF hace que nos entretenga y nos interese incluso a los que vamos más de palo AT (al menos a mi). Terminarás escribiendo un manual para dummies. Gracias por tus comentarios.



De nada, muchas gracias aunque me queda mucho por aprender, comparado con Bestinver yo pinto a gotele mientras ellos hacen meninas.Espero poco a poco ir modernizando las brochas y pisceles.Sobre el sector teleco pues si esta muy movido, en general esta a valoraciones históricas muy atractivas.

http://cincodias.com/cincodias/2013/08/06/empresas/1375812515_670377.html

Portugal telecom puede ser una buena pieza de presa para Vodafone sobre todo por Oí, el mes pasado ya han demostrado su interés por Brasil y no tenían 100.000 mill.Dentro de Pt pues siguen un poco las dudas con respecto a Oí, parece que Bava se esta tomando en serio su trabajo pero aun le queda mucho para reducir el endeudamiento a un nivel razonable.Telefónica yo creo que no va a querer soltar su participación en Telecom Italia hasta que no vea que hace Vodafone con los 100.000 mill, ahora mismo no interesa que el enemigo se haga fuerte y sobre la fusión a priori parece algo complicada, sumar las dos deudas dejaría en una situación comprometida a Tef.

Sobre el análisis de empresas he llegado a 3 vertientes:

1)Equipo Gestor
2)El negocio en si
3)La valoracion en bolsa

Para valorar al primer grupo lo mejor es comparar el negocio con sus homólogos (margenes y rentabilidades), ver como mueven la caja ,tipo de transacciones y a que precio y por ultimo si recompran o emiten acciones a lo loco.

Para el segundo 

1)roce
2)capex
3)margenes
4)flujos de caja
5)crecimiento de los ingresos
6)Caja y deuda

Para el tercero lo mas simple es el EV/Ebitda y si no el per pero con mucho cuidado de que no este distorsionado por extraordinarios o provisiones.

Esta semana que entra que tengo algo mas de tiempo pondre algún pantallazo.


----------



## inversobres (6 Sep 2013)

a este ritmo pulimos los 8700 hoy mismo.


----------



## Janus (6 Sep 2013)

ave phoenix dijo:


> E.on disparada...



Esto es lo realmente relevante en el día de hoy. Con mucho volumen y tirando muy fuerte. Hay recorrido y mucha plata.


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2013)

............


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esto es lo realmente relevante en el día de hoy. Con mucho volumen y tirando muy fuerte. Hay recorrido y mucha plata.



Les queda muchísimo donde pueden mejorar, en casi todo están copiando a Iberdrola, tanto en el mix energético como en la diversificación geográfica.


----------



## inversobres (6 Sep 2013)

regla del 0,75% a punto de caramelo.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2013 at 15:00 ----------

lo dicho, 8700 hoy mismo. me las piro hasta el lunes.


----------



## paulistano (6 Sep 2013)

sacyr a por los 3....

aún le queda pero lo tiene todo para triunfar en tal empeño


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Sep 2013)

Lo de las Prisas, he sido yo la culpable. Aburrida del lateral en el que estaban, vendi ayer unas pocas que tenía de 0,205 a 0,208. De ahí que hoy hayan dado esta subida...

Siempre me pasa lo mismo.


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2013)

Un análisis pormenorizado de un fumador

http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/6158782/Las-mejores-marcas-de-cigarrillos.html

Algo debe tener Phillip Morris para haberse posicionado tan bien

Es curioso el grado de fidelización de los clientes a las marcas de tabaco


----------



## Tono (6 Sep 2013)

No sé que acaba de pasar con ITX pero ha subido más de un 1% en minutos.
Metida orden venta 550 a 105,35, apurad que me las quitan de las manos.
Y de paso me sale el año redondo en septiembre :Baile:
Octubre lo voy a pasar comiendo palomitas y leyendo a Ponzi.


----------



## aitor33 (6 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esto es lo realmente relevante en el día de hoy. Con mucho volumen y tirando muy fuerte. Hay recorrido y mucha plata.



Y Prisa no coment?...::


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Sep 2013)

La hostia tengo toda mi cartera en verde en el dia de hoy respecto ayer, solo las Amper dejandose una 0,79%. Madre mia que gusto.
SPS +5,95% FRS +7% EON +6,26% y la MTS, IBE REP BBVA CFG....CONGELAR ESTOOOOOOOO!

---------- Post added 06-sep-2013 at 15:20 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Lo de las Prisas, he sido yo la culpable. Aburrida del lateral en el que estaban, vendi ayer unas pocas que tenía de 0,205 a 0,208. De ahí que hoy hayan dado esta subida...
> 
> Siempre me pasa lo mismo.


----------



## Roninn (6 Sep 2013)

Abiertos largos en Prosegur,NH.

Los sumo a Codere y Amper.

Con mas miedo que vergüenza añado.


----------



## aitor33 (6 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> La hostia tengo toda mi cartera en verde en el dia de hoy respecto ayer, solo las Amper dejandose una 0,79%. Madre mia que gusto.
> SPS +5,95% FRS +7% EON +6,26% y la MTS, IBE REP BBVA CFG....CONGELAR ESTOOOOOOOO!




Me pasa lo mismo salvo Amd que voy desde más arriba...pero esto No me gusta veo demasiada euforia en todo y en todos momentos casi propicios para recibir una buena dosis de mango pandoriano


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Sep 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Abiertos largos en Prosegur,NH.
> 
> Los sumo a Codere y Amper.
> 
> Con mas miedo que vergüenza añado.




HAs comprado acciones o via CFDs?


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (6 Sep 2013)

Mal carma presiento para el lunes. Es pura intuición, vendré a por mi owned y tal...


----------



## sr.anus (6 Sep 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Mal carma presiento para el lunes. Es pura intuición, vendré a por mi owned y tal...



ni de coña dejo abierto hoy nada para el lunes!


----------



## Krim (6 Sep 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> ni de coña dejo abierto hoy nada para el lunes!



Pues yo tengo toda la intención de hacerlo con las Sacyr, salvo que palme a ultima hora.


----------



## Roninn (6 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> HAs comprado acciones o via CFDs?



Acciones.

Cuando sea "mayor" ya perderé dinero de formas más sofisticadas y elegantes con los derivados.


----------



## paulistano (6 Sep 2013)

Sacyr en subasta?


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Sep 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Mal carma presiento para el lunes. Es pura intuición, vendré a por mi owned y tal...



Uf a mi me está dando vertigo abrir largos CFDs Ibex que tenia pensado, demasiada subida hoy.....


----------



## amago45 (6 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sacyr en subasta?



Si, suspendida la cotización, sólo me aparecen posiciones en 3,01. No hay nada como vender ... 8:

Edito, sólo aparecen una posición compradora y una vendedora


----------



## paulistano (6 Sep 2013)

Nada de subasta.....me parecia raro seis minutos sin cambiar de precio.....

Rotos los 3 los tecnicos dicen que se va a 3,30


----------



## amago45 (6 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Lo de las Prisas, he sido yo la culpable. Aburrida del lateral en el que estaban, vendi ayer unas pocas que tenía de 0,205 a 0,208. De ahí que hoy hayan dado esta subida...
> 
> Siempre me pasa lo mismo.



Yo creo que volverá a 0.205 y más abajo ... :


----------



## Janus (6 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo la llevo desde 12.31(por si le sirve de algo) desde hace unos dias. Si no he comentado nada es porque no estaba muy seguro de si era el momento adecuado (de hecho he aguantado un 3% en contra y se podía ir hasta los 11 y algo).
> 
> Así es como yo lo veo:
> 
> *[E-ON]*



Yo la veo muy bien y que los 28 euros no están tan lejos como pudiera parecer a la vuelta de un lustro (teniendo en cuenta dividendos).


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2013)

la resistencia en el ibex es el 8575 reforzada por el central de bollinger , para pensar en largos debe ser superada en cierre .

el sp500 chocando con la mm50 , otra resistencia fuelte .

esto solo es una trampa para larguistas , pronto sus cadaveres quedaran para alimento de los buitres :no:


----------



## Janus (6 Sep 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Y Prisa no coment?...::



Dejen que el agua siga avanzando.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex se encuentra en plena resistencia los 8575 reforzado por el central de bollinger en diario , desde aqui puede ir a atacar con fuelza la jran bajista ienso:





muertoviviente dijo:


> en resistencia se vende  voy corto con apalancamiento moderado , stop loss al cierre por encima de 8575 y por tanto tambien del central de bollinger en diario :bla:



maestrito MV , me esta entrando miedito , mas que miedito , terror :S


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Sep 2013)

ANR parece que va...... Solo veo el precio


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Sep 2013)

que bien, eh?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2013)

alcistillas , salid ratitas


----------



## hydra69 (6 Sep 2013)

Que puta mierda pasa ahora?...han lanzado un jabalí a iran?.


----------



## Krim (6 Sep 2013)

Cuantos misiles :XX:

Bueno, que Viernes terminal. Salgan vivos y eso.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Sep 2013)

Han hecho margin calls en toneladas de cuentas en 2 minutos...

que champions


----------



## sr.anus (6 Sep 2013)

que bien salto el stop, por lo menos pille san a 5,48 con la tontuna


vaya viernes terminal de estar sacandole 2xx a gas a irme con 13 euros ::


----------



## Misterio (6 Sep 2013)

No se porque tengo la sensación de que el Ibex no cae porque se sabe que va a salir Madrid en lo de las olimpiadas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Sep 2013)

3ª velota criminal en pocos dias.... preparen ojetes


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Sep 2013)

ufffffff! las aguas vuelven a su cauce. Dejemos los 8.700 para la semana que viene....


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Sep 2013)

A lo mejor algo más...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2013)

gatillazo alcista  


como no superen al cierre los 8575 , nos vamos a atacar la jran bajista 8200 aprox ienso:

---------- Post added 06-sep-2013 at 16:03 ----------

el sp500 tiene toda la pinta de estar terminando de dibujar la cabeza de un HCH , tiene que irse a los 1590 para alcanzar la clavicular ienso:


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2013)

Van a dejar el parquet limpito para el lunes... jajaja....


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2013)

que buena pinta tiene todo esto para los bajistas :Baile:

---------- Post added 06-sep-2013 at 16:07 ----------

aniquilad a los alcistas , no tengais piedad :Baile: 

los 8575 61,8% fibonazi , ahi estaba la resistencia chavales


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Sep 2013)

Pero que es lo que ha sucedido a las 15:30 que tanto IBEX como SP se han ido a tomar por culo?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Pero que es lo que ha sucedido a las 15:30 que tanto IBEX como SP se han ido a tomar por culo?



el sp500 choco contra la mm50 antiguo soportazo , ahora es resistencia fuelte


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2013)

Pero que vagos son estos del el economista

http://www.eleconomista.es/telecomu...a-inversores-previa-a-la-emision-hibrida.html

Tanto costaría explicar un poco la noticia


----------



## MarketMaker (6 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gatillazo alcista
> 
> 
> como no superen al cierre los 8575 , nos vamos a atacar la jran bajista 8200 aprox ienso:
> ...



Quien lo hubiera sabido en los 1700, sería rico ahora. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Quien lo hubiera sabido en los 1700, sería rico ahora. ::



seria rico señor market maker pero seguiria siendo un ejpertito ienso:


----------



## TenienteDan (6 Sep 2013)

Llego a casa... abro los charts...

Y veo la mandrilada a alcistas y bajistas on the air...








Edit: Veo un post de MM y ya es orgasmico


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2013)

Voy a ser sincero... tenía 3 ibex. Cortos, claro. Uno lo cerré a la mañana palmando 100 puntos, otro me ha saltado en el spike pero el otro.... sigue vivo... vivvooooo.... Confío poco en el resultado pero ese igual sí que lo dejo abierto.

Y he estado tentado en el SP, no me he atrevido, a ampliar cortos en 1660. La velocidad a la que los números de la cuenta se me mueven empieza a darme algo de vértigo... y no es cosa de que me cueste la salud...


----------



## Sersantos (6 Sep 2013)

Putin says Russia will assist Syria if attacked - MarketWatch


HisHoliness dijo:


> Pero que es lo que ha sucedido a las 15:30 que tanto IBEX como SP se han ido a tomar por culo?


----------



## mpbk (6 Sep 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> yo he entrado con un mini en ibex.....



fuera +190


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2013)

para hoy esperaba gap al alza en el ibex y peponazo de un 3% o asin , pero al ver que del gap nanay , supe que el guanerismo haria de las suyas :bla:


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Quien lo hubiera sabido en los 1700, sería rico ahora. ::



Inteligencia gatuna....si ven un león si es necesario hasta se disfrazan

[youtube]73feGuPq08M[/youtube]


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2013)

Dos motivos para la violenta vuelta a la baja: 

1- El comentario de Bloomberg que dice que Rusia apoyará a Siria si es atacada. 

2- El futuro del mini S&P 500 se ha tragado literalmente la media de 50, donde le han metido un papelón

esto lo he sacado de la pagina de carpatos , parece que el oso ruso tiene la culpa , el oso guanoso ruso y la mm50 :Baile:


----------



## MarketMaker (6 Sep 2013)

Les dejo que parece que se calientan las declaraciones en SP (San Petersburgo). Una excusa como cualquier otra para saquear al personal.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Les dejo que parece que se calientan las declaraciones en SP (San Petersburgo). Una excusa como cualquier otra para saquear al personal.



cuanto sabes chaval ienso:


----------



## Janus (6 Sep 2013)

Mucho cuidado en Prisa. La vela de ahora es muy fea si cierra el día tal cual. Mucho volumen para tener cierre abajo en vela amplia.

Tienen una hora para resolverlo.


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Les dejo que parece que se calientan las declaraciones en SP (San Petersburgo). Una excusa como cualquier otra para saquear al personal.



Deles duro... o


----------



## Hannibal (6 Sep 2013)

Pregunta geopolítica del día, desconozco si la habreis discutido por aqui porque aun estoy de resaca postvacacional. Si lo de Siria estalla, ya hemos visto que la bolsa tira pa'bajo a todo trapo, pero... ¿habría algún sector que se salvara de la quema? ¿o caerían todos irremisiblemente?


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Sep 2013)

Buenas y movidas tardes...

He llegado a casa justo en el momento del misil... asi que continuando con mi táctica de guerrillero cobarde, en cuanto ha empezado a recuperar me he subido al carro. 

Como la cosa está muy complicada y no tengo ganas de sustos a los 200 $ he decidido que para el vermut del fin de semana ya estaba bien.

Cierro y cambio 







Pero a petición familiar, dejo un mini Ibex abierto, como quien echa la loto


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Sep 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Les dejo que parece que se calientan las declaraciones en SP (San Petersburgo). Una excusa como cualquier otra para saquear al personal.



Dirty talking?


----------



## Krim (6 Sep 2013)

Bueno, vaya ENCULADÓN más democrático. A alcistas y bajistas por igual.


----------



## The Hellion (6 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Bueno, vaya ENCULADÓN más democrático. A alcistas y bajistas por igual.



Para todos los públicos, como Flipper


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2013)

Quieren ver el futuro de las telcos tipo Telf y cía... echenle un ojo a Telkom Indonesia...

700.000 millones de capitalización.
140 millones de clientes...

En el NYSE alcanzó los 50 en Mayo, ahora anda en 35.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (6 Sep 2013)

Maestro, solo usted y yo sabemos que acaba de empezar el rally navideño.



muertoviviente dijo:


> cuanto sabes chaval ienso:


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Quieren ver el futuro de las telcos tipo Telf y cía... echenle un ojo a Telkom Indonesia...
> 
> 700.000 millones de capitalización.
> 140 millones de clientes...
> ...



Esos datos no pueden ser correctos. Le he echado un vistazo y a precios de hace varios años estaría en entorno de 600B$.

Es un error.


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2013)

Puede ser que esté liado entre Yakarta y NY.


----------



## Algas (6 Sep 2013)

CODERE a 1,27€, +6,72% hoy ienso:


----------



## Claca (6 Sep 2013)

Deberíamos ver el IBEX por encima de los 8.700 en las próximas jornadas, luego adjunto un gráfico curioso.


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2013)

Joer es que... esto no se puede hacer... han redibujado toda la bajada y me la vuelven a poner a 1660...


----------



## Janus (6 Sep 2013)

Prisa ha tenido un día feo para inversión. Cuidado que puede ser que estén de caza.

Abrir tirando a máximos y cerrar tirando a mínimos. Y todo con vela de amplitud.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Deberíamos ver el IBEX por encima de los 8.700 en las próximas jornadas, luego adjunto un gráfico curioso.



y los 8-10% extras a la baja ienso:

te estas poniendo tonto claca , a que es una tontuna sana :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Sep 2013)

_*The Colony*_... Bueno pinta!!!


----------



## Claca (6 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y los 8-10% extras a la baja ienso:
> 
> te estas poniendo tonto claca , a que es una tontuna sana :ouch:



Tal vez sea cierto aquello de "todo lo malo se pega" y esté aprendiendo de ti  o simplemente que, como he hecho siempre, hablo de plazos distintos. Ya te dije que a mi me importa muy poco lo que haga el IBEX estos días, pero como intentas confundir a la gente, tengo que reiterar lo comentado:



Claca dijo:


> IBEX, corto plazo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que pasa es que esta vez veía fácil acotar un escenario para el corto plazo, y decidí compartirlo. Ya verás luego cuando actualice el gráfico que casualidades.


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2013)

El dato de la teleco es erróneo, habrán confundido las divisas.La que si que tiene una capitalización potente es la de China.En general el sector es muy pesimista,pero para entenderlo hay que desgranar los ingresos por países.Se sigue vendiendo mas que hace 10 años gracias a la universalizacion del móvil sin embargo los márgenes sobre el EBITDA en general se han desplomado.El motivo de este desplome es que han sido negocios muy buenos, he llegado a ver hasta margenes del 60% sobre el EBITDA en España, cuando un negocio es tan bueno atraes a la competencia como las abejas a la miel.Después de este desplome de margenes parece que todo esta perdido sin embargo gracias a la implantación de nuevas tecnologías (4g y fibra) y a la agrupación de empresas vía opas o compras el sector volverá a recuperar los margenes perdidos aunque nunca volverá al nivel previo del 60%, la buena noticia es que este descenso de margenes puede compensarse con unos mayores ingresos.


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2013)

Oye Claca como ves Philip Morris y Lorillard?
Hasta 100$ y la segunda hasta 60$? La primera parece que quiere coger otro impulso al alza


----------



## amago45 (6 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Prisa ha tenido un día feo para inversión. Cuidado que puede ser que estén de caza.
> 
> Abrir tirando a máximos y cerrar tirando a mínimos. Y todo con vela de amplitud.



Vaya jornada de PRISA, anonadado estoy ... :


----------



## Tono (6 Sep 2013)

Vendidas al final las ITX a 105 pelaos. 550 acciones, 4,6% más 1,1€ de dividendos. Voy que chuto.
Todas las posiciones de este año deshechas y liquidez hasta ver que pasa en Octubre.










sirpask dijo:


> Acabo de deshacer todas mis posiciones, este fin de semana espero desde la trinchera.



¿Sirpask por qué te has decidido a hacer lo mismo? ¿lo ves tan negro como yo?



Hannibal dijo:


> Pregunta geopolítica del día, desconozco si la habreis discutido por aqui porque aun estoy de resaca postvacacional. Si lo de Siria estalla, ya hemos visto que la bolsa tira pa'bajo a todo trapo, pero... ¿habría algún sector que se salvara de la quema? ¿o caerían todos irremisiblemente?



Si tuviera que apostar...
...a la única que no le afectaría sería a Bankia. A los bankieros les gusta vivir al límite.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> _*The Colony*_... Bueno pinta!!!



No está mal, la vi la semana pasada.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2013 at 17:53 ----------

He llegado tarde y se me ha escapado el corto 1661(c)


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> _*The Colony*_... Bueno pinta!!!



Me gustó. Buena película

---------- Post added 06-sep-2013 at 16:02 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> No está mal, la vi la semana pasada.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-sep-2013 at 17:53 ----------
> 
> He llegado tarde y se me ha escapado el corto 1661(c)



Bajaros *No one Lives*


----------



## Krim (6 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No está mal, la vi la semana pasada.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-sep-2013 at 17:53 ----------
> 
> He llegado tarde y se me ha escapado el corto 1661(c)



En ese nivel estamos...pero si eres tan duro de meter un corto ahora, avisa.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Sep 2013)

Qué majos, han subido a recogerme..... cuidado que voy!


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2013)

A esta hora a cuanto esta la apuesta por Madrid y Tokio?


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2013)

Vaya! Así que no voy solo del todo...! Pues nada... a ver que hacemos...


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Sep 2013)

Al final con tantas emociones en el dia me he hecho popó y no he abierto largos Ibex, asi que podeis tener la certeza de que los usanos no invaden Siria, los JJOO se van a Madriz y abriremos con un bonito gap al alza de +2% que me perderé.

Eso si la alegria de las fersas y sps no me las quita nadie, y Eon, que parece que remonta.

Ah! y lo de Prisa, si, me he precipitado, "lo siento mucho y no volverá a ocurrir", las aguanto hasta que bajen de 0,19.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Sep 2013)

Mal asunto, desde que vendí el lunes a 0.208 las estoy esperando en 0.186, y le garantizo que las verá ahí.


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Al final con tantas emociones en el dia me he hecho popó y no he abierto largos Ibex, asi que podeis tener la certeza de que los usanos no invaden Siria, los JJOO se van a Madriz y abriremos con un bonito gap al alza de +2% que me perderé.
> 
> Eso si la alegria de las fersas y sps no me las quita nadie, y Eon, que parece que remonta.
> 
> Ah! y lo de Prisa, si, me he precipitado, "lo siento mucho y no volverá a ocurrir", las aguanto hasta que bajen de 0,19.



Sabes algo de la gestora de fondos Orbe?Yo no entendía las fichas, están en portugués.Esos fondos han superado con creces al indice.


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2013)

2020 Olympics Host City Betting Odds | Oddschecker







No me pregunten sobre apuestas que no tengo ni idea.


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Sabes algo de la gestora de fondos Orbe?Yo no entendía las fichas, están en portugués.Esos fondos han superado con creces al indice.



No tengo ni idea, pero me interesa bastante, luego busco tu post e investigo el finde. 
Quiero meter algo de pasta aqui en algun sitio, me preocupa la devaluación del real y la inflación. En el banco me dan un 6%...una mierda.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2013 at 18:25 ----------




atman dijo:


> 2020 Olympics Host City Betting Odds | Oddschecker



Eso da para hacer arbitraje?


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (6 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Eso da para hacer arbitraje?



Acabo de hacer un excel rapidillo y no. Excluyendo a Estambul sí, con un beneficio de un 6% aprox, pero como no tengo ni idea de si se pierden muchas comisiones durante el proceso y lo rápido que pagan.

De todas formas, a los que andaban buscando empresas que subieran si Madrid es proclamada candidata, seguramente les sale mucho más a cuenta apostar en un sitio de estos que comprar Prosegures.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Vaya! Así que no voy solo del todo...! Pues nada... a ver que hacemos...



Le acompaño un trozo, hasta 55, ya sabe que yo soy de ráfagas cortas y certeras [sic] Cabo Hicks.

Me voy al gimnasio, contróleme la posición 

Y para los que están en casa, casi las siete, a disfrutar del fin de semana, toca abrir un buen vino y poner algún disco de Joséphine Baker (en francés).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Le acompaño un trozo, hasta 55, ya sabe que yo soy de ráfagas cortas y certeras [sic] Cabo Hicks.
> 
> Me voy al gimnasio, contróleme la posición
> 
> Y para los que están en casa, casi las siete, a disfrutar del fin de semana, toca abrir un buen vino y poner algún disco de Joséphine Baker (en francés).



Vaya pensando en realizar la redacción esa que tiene pendiente...


----------



## tesorero (6 Sep 2013)

Yo creo que el ibex ha hecho una pauta plana y va´parriba otra vez.


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Sep 2013)

Ya estamos metidos en el ajo otra vez...

Joint Statement on Syria | The White House

A ver cuanto tarda Marianin en poner los pies encima de la mesita...


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vaya pensando en realizar la redacción esa que tiene pendiente...



Qué pereza escribir, además esas cosas las hago en el trabajo y hoy hemos terminado el reporting de julio y agosto, una semana movida, la que viene será más tranquila ::


----------



## sr.anus (6 Sep 2013)

Se comenta que es viernes....



Spoiler












Saludos a todos


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> No tengo ni idea, pero me interesa bastante, luego busco tu post e investigo el finde.
> Quiero meter algo de pasta aqui en algun sitio, me preocupa la devaluación del real y la inflación. En el banco me dan un 6%...una mierda.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-sep-2013 at 18:25 ----------
> ...



Te presto mi cuenta remunerada al 1,5% eso si en euros que no se deprecian.Dentro del mundo value esa gestora es bastante conocida (orbe) yo no se mirar en que están invertidos pero han batido al índice.


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Acabo de hacer un excel rapidillo y no. Excluyendo a Estambul sí, con un beneficio de un 6% aprox, pero como no tengo ni idea de si se pierden muchas comisiones durante el proceso y lo rápido que pagan.
> 
> De todas formas, a los que andaban buscando empresas que subieran si Madrid es proclamada candidata, seguramente les sale mucho más a cuenta apostar en un sitio de estos que comprar Prosegures.



No se crea. Si utiliza una metodología de arboles se dará cuenta que en las apuestas siempre gana la banca , en las acciones no siempre es así.Fijese que en un árbol hay que poner hasta el suceso mas improbable.Si mides los dos caminos tanto el de comprar acciones como el de apostar claramente la primera opción gana a la segunda por goleada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Sep 2013)

God save us... :ouch:

En ropa interior contra los bancos. Ideal







Reivindicaban la dación en pago tras haber recibido una préstamo hipotecario de la Unión de Créditos Inmobiliarios (UCI), que pertenece a la entidad Banco Santander, según han afirmado los afectados.


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2013)

Ponzi ¿ha visto el informe trimestral de gestión? Ahí le dan ideas.

http://www.orbeinvestimentos.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Relatorio-Trimestral-de-Gestao-Jun-2013.pdf

*Orbe Value FIC FIA. *Inicial: 30.000 reais. Posteriores: 10.000

Empresas que se benefician de la depreciación do real: ALL, Minerva, Magnesita, Suzano

Otras: Saraiva, Indusval, Schulz

*Orbe Value Latam...* Aportación inicial $100.000US. Y luego mínimo 50.000 /vez. Domicilio: Bermuda.

Alicorp
Grana y Montero
Guararapes


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Sep 2013)

Joder, se van a pasar el Consejo de Seguridad por el arco del triunfo en plan senador Palpatine.... :ouch:

Joint Statement on Syria | The White House

Signatories have consistently supported a strong UN Security Council Resolution, given the Security Council's responsibilities to lead the international response, *but recognize that the Council remains paralyzed as it has been for two and a half years. The world cannot wait for endless failed processes* that can only lead to increased suffering in Syria and regional instability. We support efforts undertaken by the United States and other countries to reinforce the prohibition on the use of chemical weapons. ​


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2013)

AL consejo de sguridad y al congreso de estados unidos, que de momento, Obama no tiene los votos para refrendar su propuesta... Los más republicanos y los mas demócratas dicen que nones...


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ponzi ¿ha visto el informe trimestral de gestión? Ahí le dan ideas.
> 
> http://www.orbeinvestimentos.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Relatorio-Trimestral-de-Gestao-Jun-2013.pdf
> 
> ...




joder me gusta lo que dicen...



> Uma política baseada no “Pão e Circo” funciona muito bem por algum tempo, especialmente quando faltam escrúpulos aos gestores públicos. Entretanto, rapidamente o combustível desta política se esgota, e as aspirações da população evoluem. Não mais basta conseguir comprar uma TV, um celular ou seu primeiro carro. As aspirações da população deslocam-se para questões mais estruturais, como transporte e logística, ou intangíveis como acesso à saúde e educação.




Una política basada en el "pan y circo" funciona muy bien desde hace algún tiempo, sobre todo cuando los gestores públicos carecen de escrúpulos. Sin embargo,el combustible de esta política rápidamente se agota, y las aspiraciones de población evolucionan. Ya no vale con simplemente comprar un televisor, un teléfono movil o su primer coche. Las aspiraciones de
la gente se mueven a cuestiones más estructurales, como el transporte y la logística, o intangibles, como el acceso la salud y la educación.


----------



## pipoapipo (6 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> MttPor cierto egarenc ya que te ha picado el gusanillo de las empresas.Yo poco a poco he ido puliendo algunas cosas: 1)si una empresa tiene diferentes negocios u opera en diferentes paises no solo mires el margen neto,mira tb el % ebitda/ventas de cada area (un ejemplo gamesa/caf no es lo mismo construir que mantener) ....yo por esto mismo perdi gamesa 2)el roce da una idea bastante certera de la calidad del negocio 3)El % de capex en funcion del flujo operativo dice mucho de como gana el dinero una empresa (Arcelor 80%,Tef 50%,Tabacaleras 10%...) si un año ves que se dispara puede ser porque el negocio haya empeorado o porque esten ampliandolo.4)Las recompras a la larga tiene un efecto multiplicador en las acciones...igual que al contrario los scripdiv 5) A esta la llamo efecto Pescanova,huye de las empresas con poca liquidez,puede que pase algun imprevisto y por no tener caja la empresa se quede sin margen de maniobra ...o que el equipo gestor no lleve una gestion adecuada.




ese post de ponzi deberia tener thanks a reventar (esta en la pag.84 hay otro mas adelante, tb muy bueno en la 92)

lo q ha dicho monlovi del libro ese de las 50 cochinadas de grey:

"ese libro ha hecho mucho bien y repartido mucha felicidad "

q descojono de frase :XX: pero si, muchas han aprovechado lo de este libro para sacar lo q tenian dentro :rolleye:


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder, se van a pasar el Consejo de Seguridad por el arco del triunfo en plan senador Palpatine.... :ouch:
> 
> Joint Statement on Syria | The White House


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2013)

pipoapipo dijo:


> e*se post de ponzi deberia tener thanks a reventar *(esta en la pag.84 hay otro mas adelante, tb muy bueno en la 92)
> 
> lo q ha dicho monlovi del libro ese de las 50 cochinadas de grey:
> 
> ...



Tiene usted razón, a veces voy tan a loco que olvido las buenas y merecidas costumbres...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Sep 2013)

Good one DP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ponzi ¿ha visto el informe trimestral de gestión? Ahí le dan ideas.
> 
> http://www.orbeinvestimentos.com.br...7/Relatorio-Trimestral-de-Gestao-Jun-2013.pdf
> 
> ...











HisHoliness dijo:


> joder me gusta lo que dicen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ese era mi problema, los informes al estar en portugués no los entendia.Por lo visto son bastante buenos creo que el que invirtió desde el inicio en 2003 ha multiplicado por 15.Yo los he conocido gracias al libro de Vargas Llosa, había visto la rentabilidad de los informes pero no entendía lo que decían.Lo que si entendí rápido es que el fondo de Latam no es para cualquiera....Aportación inicial 100.000 $ aportaciones posteriores 50.000$.Uno cuando se sumerge en el mundo del value lo bueno que tiene es que a poco que vayas indagando llegas a estudios de otros que se dedican a lo mismo.Coger trabajos que ya han realizado otros da una criba bastante importante, luego eso si ,cada analisis tiene un toque personal.




pipoapipo dijo:


> ese post de ponzi deberia tener thanks a reventar (esta en la pag.84 hay otro mas adelante, tb muy bueno en la 92)
> 
> lo q ha dicho monlovi del libro ese de las 50 cochinadas de grey:
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias compañero por el cumplido , aun me queda mucho por aprender


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Good one DP!!!!!!!!!!



Que forma de desgraciar una obra de arte:banghead:...es como si a mi me da por pintar encima de un van gogh.


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que forma de desgraciar una obra de arte:banghead:...es como si a mi me da por pintar encima de un van gogh.



Pero que dices hombre! Una chica malota tiene que tener un par de mangas de tatus to guapoh! Le daba hasta despellejarmela.


----------



## egarenc (6 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> MttPor cierto egarenc ya que te ha picado el gusanillo de las empresas.Yo poco a poco he ido puliendo algunas cosas: 1)si una empresa tiene diferentes negocios u opera en diferentes paises no solo mires el margen neto,mira tb el % ebitda/ventas de cada area (un ejemplo gamesa/caf no es lo mismo construir que mantener) ....yo por esto mismo perdi gamesa 2)el roce da una idea bastante certera de la calidad del negocio 3)El % de capex en funcion del flujo operativo dice mucho de como gana el dinero una empresa (Arcelor 80%,Tef 50%,Tabacaleras 10%...) si un año ves que se dispara puede ser porque el negocio haya empeorado o porque esten ampliandolo.4)Las recompras a la larga tiene un efecto multiplicador en las acciones...igual que al contrario los scripdiv 5) A esta la llamo efecto Pescanova,huye de las empresas con poca liquidez,puede que pase algun imprevisto y por no tener caja la empresa se quede sin margen de maniobra ...o que el equipo gestor no lleve una gestion adecuada.



gracias por esta información tan útil. si me estoy aficionando a mirar empresas es gracias principalmente a ti, pero el dominio que tienes tu de los números es buuuffff .... de mayor quiero ser como tu o como la portuguesa de ayer :rolleye:. Thanks again!!!


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Sep 2013)

buen finde .....


----------



## loblesa (6 Sep 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Hoy el broker de ING analiza Prosegur y recomienda la compra a medio plazo por eso de que se vería beneficiado en caso de salir Madrid 2020 elegido. No lo veo yo tan claro, pero me sorprende que no se haya hablado por aquí. ¿Cómo lo véis?



Si que se habló si... justo ayer o anteayer...


----------



## Tono (6 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que forma de desgraciar una obra de arte:banghead:...es como si a mi me da por pintar encima de un van gogh.



Pues anda que el corte de pelo...

Pero yo a lo que venía era a hablar de cómo va a pagar Telefónica la compra de E-Plus. 
Sí, con más deuda. 



> La operadora de telecomunicaciones Telefónica está sondeando entre los inversores la posibilidad de emitir deuda híbrida a través de su filial Telefónica Europa con el objetivo de comprar la alemana E-Plus, han informado fuentes del mercado. Mientras tanto, Telefónica ha elegido para la posible colocación a BBVA, BNP Paribas, Citigroup, HSBC, Morgan Stanley, Société Générale, UBS y Crédit Suisse y a Morgan Stanley como asesores. La compra de E-Plus a KPN por Telefónica, por la que desembolsará unos 4.100 millones de euros, está pendiente de aprobación por las juntas de accionistas de ambas empresas en octubre.
> 
> Telefónica ha anunciado que quiere estructurar la operación de deuda de forma que, tras la operación, los ratios de endeudamiento sean mejores que en la actualidad. *La agencia de calificación de riesgo Moody's Investors ha asignado la calificación Ba1 a esta deuda híbrida, dos puestos por debajo del nivel que tiene Telefónica, debido a la naturaleza de esta deuda que es un instrumento perpetuo y otorga a la operadora la posibilidad de diferir cupones.*



Telefnica busca emitir deuda entre los inversores para comprar E-Plus,Empresas de Telecomunicaciones, medios y tecnologa. Expansin.com


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Pues anda que el corte de pelo...



Quiero convencer a mi mujer para que se haga el mismo. ::


----------



## Claca (6 Sep 2013)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX, corto plazo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actualizo:







Sobran comentarios, pero da una idea de lo mucho que nos pueden decir A VECES las chorraditas que acompañan el gráfico 

Ahora lo más probable es que el IBEX todavía siga subiendo algo más, pero nuevamente lo que importa es lo que estamos pasando por alto mientras nos dejamos sorprender por los movimientos fruto de la volatilidad en las bolsas. La gente vuelve de vacaciones y enciende la tele para escuchar el telediario y no dejarlo de fondo acompañando la comida en familia, es lo que tiene la vuelta a la rutina. El IBEX no para de subir, las perspectivas de la economía no podían ser mejores, 2014 se presenta como un año prometedor y hay que volver a organizar las finanzas domésticas tras la tregua que suponen las vacaciones. 

Estos bandazos que hemos visto durante semanas sólo han hecho daño en un lado, las posiciones largas de los pequeños especuladores siguen intactas; no se vende en un clima propicio para el florecimiento de tendencias alcistas. Y no obstante seguimos por debajo de la referencia más importante :|


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> gracias por esta información tan útil. si me estoy aficionando a mirar empresas es gracias principalmente a ti, pero el dominio que tienes tu de los números es buuuffff .... de mayor quiero ser como tu o como la portuguesa de ayer :rolleye:. Thanks again!!!



A mi me queda mucho por aprender, lo que suelo comentar lo he aprendido gracias a leer libros , informes así como post de gente que consume o entiende determinados productos ( Un ejemplo ...evidentemente yo no consumo productos de Ausonia o maquillaje de L,oreal pero se que tienen una ventaja competitiva con respecto a sus competidores) .Se aprende mucho analizando los informes de otros, es que si no es imposible abarcar todtro inciso, creo que lo he comentado alguna vez, fijaros en todas las cosas que conocéis ya sea por cercanía, trabajo, familia, a veces no nos damos cuenta pero todos esas apreciaciones o pequeños detalles pueden ofrecernos información muy para invertir.






loblesa dijo:


> Si que se habló si... justo ayer o anteayer...



Yo creo que es mejor a la larga Alba, te llevas como en el súper un 4*1

Proseguir
Acs
Acerinox
Ebro


----------



## guaxx (6 Sep 2013)

He visto esto en Rankia, y lo comparto con vosotros para que opinéis
Interesante correlación con mercado 2004 - Rankia


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Pues anda que el corte de pelo...
> 
> Pero yo a lo que venía era a hablar de cómo va a pagar Telefónica la compra de E-Plus.
> Sí, con más deuda.
> ...



Según los artículos que he leído yo entiendo que van a meter la compra en el balance de la filial alemana.El hecho de que sea un híbrido da pie a que una parte de la compra a la larga sea convertida en acciones de telefónica deutschland que justamente están burbujeadas, si no lo he entendido mal van a intentar que la salida de caja sea la menor posible.A larga seguro que harán como con Terra o Móviles, cuando haya una crisis en Alemania y las acciones esten por los suelos las recompraran


----------



## Claca (6 Sep 2013)

Ponzi, crack, ahora te estoy mirando esas empresas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Sep 2013)

ALguien a tocado algo en ANR


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Sep 2013)

Vuelvo del gimnasio y el bróker dice que tengo 300USD más 

Atman, desde 55(c) vuelas solo


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Vuelvo del gimnasio y el bróker dice que tengo 300USD más
> 
> Atman, desde 55(c) vuelas solo



Más rico y más cachas. Este finde a triunfar...


----------



## Claca (6 Sep 2013)

Philip Morris:







Esta viene con los deberes hechos y, ojo, con el mercado en general pidiendo una corrección, se encuentra muy cerca de soportes y con una tendencia bajista de más corto plazo activa. Por debajo de esos 81 dólares tiene un peligro tremendo. De momento lateral en el medio plazo.

PD: La otra durante el finde o ya el lunes.


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Philip Morris:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que grande Claca, te haré caso, ese primer nivel en verde para mi seria un gran precio. Por estas cosas es por las que me meto en Burbuja, siempre aprendo algo con vosotros.
Por cierto hoy en Antena 3 echan Forest Gump, da igual las veces que la vea,nunca me canso.Enseña una buena lección, da igual de la forma que sea a veces los consejos que menos esperamos son los mas valiosos...y por si fuese poco el director ofrecio a los espectadores la acción mas rentable de los siguientes 20 años (APPLE), sencillamente impresionante...


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que grande Claca, te haré caso. Por estas cosas es por las que me meto en Burbuja, siempre aprendo algo con vosotros.
> Por cierto hoy en Antena 3 echan Forest Gump, da igual las veces que la vea,nunca me canso.Enseña una buena lección, da igual de la forma que sea a veces los consejos que menos te esperas son los mas valiosos...y por si fuese poco el director ofrecio a los espectadores la acción mas rentable de los siguientes 20 años (APPLE), sencillamente impresionante...



Dicen que el dinero atrae al dinero, y es cierto.
Yo me alegro de que haya personas en este hilo que atraigan a personas como usted, y poder disfrutar y aprender de las aptitudes, actitudes, conocimientos y habilidades que todos poseen. Es un lujo leerles cada día y tienen todo mi agradecimiento y reconocimiento.

We the people of the HVEI35.


----------



## amago45 (7 Sep 2013)

up ... ... ... 8:


----------



## Tonto Simon (7 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Dicen que el dinero atrae al dinero, y es cierto.
> Yo me alegro de que haya personas en este hilo que atraigan a personas como usted, y poder disfrutar y aprender de las aptitudes, actitudes, conocimientos y habilidades que todos poseen. Es un lujo leerles cada día y tienen todo mi agradecimiento y reconocimiento.





[YOUTUBE]
Pulp fiction - No empecemos a... - YouTube
[/YOUTUBE]

Gracias a todos los que participáis y compartís vuestros conocimientos.


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Sep 2013)

Buenos días.
Por cierto, lo de Montoro ayer en Gandía no tiene nombre.
Este señor se ríe de nosotros día sí y día también:
"Vamos a salir en los libros de historia"
Como decía alguien, "Lo que me molesta no es que me meen en la boca, sino que me hagan creer que está lloviendo".
[YOUTUBE]2i6uRPBkSJ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## juanfer (7 Sep 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Actualizo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claca sus análisis son imprescindibles. Pero eso que 2014 se presenta como un año prometedor ahí discrepo un poco. Creo que estamos en una fase en que las medidas de dolor se están prosponiendo via bajada de tipos y vía QE. Cuando acabe la QE3 entraremos en una fase bajista hasta la QE4.


----------



## vermer (7 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Claca sus análisis son imprescindibles. Pero eso que 2014 se presenta como un año prometedor ahí discrepo un poco. Creo que estamos en una fase en que las medidas de dolor se están prosponiendo via bajada de tipos y vía QE. Cuando acabe la QE3 entraremos en una fase bajista hasta la QE4.



Entiendo que Claca lo dice irónicamente. 

Por otra parte si vosotros estáis felices con los cracks del hilo , para mi es un lujo increible.

Por último, felicidades a Ajetreo por sus plusvis. Ayer pa'bernos matao, pero ahí sigue la energía usana. No creo que aguante mucho más dentro.


----------



## nombre (7 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Claca sus análisis son imprescindibles. Pero eso que 2014 se presenta como un año prometedor ahí discrepo un poco. Creo que estamos en una fase en que las medidas de dolor se están prosponiendo via bajada de tipos y vía QE. Cuando acabe la QE3 entraremos en una fase bajista hasta la QE4.





No hay que descartar la ida a los infiernos, como tampoco hay que descartar que cuando acaben los turbos de las QEs, empiece la fiesta europea de planes marshalls, QE4 europea o como los quieran llamar, o incluso sustos de guerra aderezados con la tercera guerra mundial por fases desde irak-afganistan-primavera arabe y colofon final en syria-iran en dos fases. cualquiera sabe.


Un poco de historia:

Resumen parcial de la Primera Guerra Mundial

Introducción
La Primera Guerra Mundial fue el conflicto armado que estalló en 1914, entre las potencias de la Triple Alianza (Alemania, Imperio Austro-Hungaro, Italia) y la Triple Entente (Inglaterra, Francia y Rusia). Este segundo bloque fue reforzado por Estados Unidos desde 1917.

Causa principal
La ambición de las potencias imperialistas por controlar las mejores colonias y semicolonias del planeta. Anhelaban poseer las ricas fuentes de materias primas y buenos mercados para vender sus manufacturas.

Antecedentes inmediatos
El 28 de junio de 1914 fue asesinado el Archiduque Francisco Fernando, heredero del Imperio Austro-Húngaro cuando visitaba Sarajevo. El crimen fue cometido por un grupo nacionalista serbio llamado "Mano Negra", enemigo del expansionismo austriaco en los Balcanes. En represalia, Austria-Hungría le declaró la guerra a Serbia. Entonces, Rusia movilizó tropas para ayudar a Serbia, lo que provocó que Alemania le declare la guerra a Rusia y su aliada Francia. Cuando Alemania ingresó a Bélgica para invadir Francia, Inglaterra le declaró la guerra...
.
.
.


Mis gracias de parte de todos los que leemos en diagonal, de forma intermitente y en la sombra. Impagables todo los aportes de este gran equipo


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2013)

[YOUTUBE]KM2a54gieYg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2013)

Paren este tren que yo me bajo.....

Ya se puede estudiar magia en la universidad | Madrid | elmundo.es

---------- Post added 07-sep-2013 at 11:33 ----------

Otro Expolio.

Desaparece un boceto de Miró de la fundación del artista en Palma-Ocio y Cultura-El Periódico


*La última información que se tiene sobre la manipulación de la obra por parte de los trabajadores de la Fundación data del 3 de noviembre de 2010*, cuando fue revisada y almacenada en una zona de seguridad con acceso custodiado, tras llegar de la exposición 'Joan Miró', celebrada en el Kursaal de San Sebastián.

Desaparecida desde finales del 2011

La muestra finalizó el 12 octubre de 2010, y la obra volvió a ingresar en la Fundación palmesana, según consta en el registro de entrada firmado por varias personas, con fecha 18 de octubre de ese año.

*Según Gilet, se descubrió que la obra no se hallaba donde fue guardada durante los preparativos de otra exposición, "a finales de 2011", pero él no fue informado del extravío hasta el pasado 27 de agosto.*

Dios, que puta vergüenza de país.


----------



## aitor33 (7 Sep 2013)

Buen día olímpico!!! A ver si hay suerte...y no sale. Ayer casi un 40% de share al fúrgol... y hoy ya espero para ver las imágenes del personal llorando si no sale :: hemana y cuñado en el paro más de dos años y les preocupa más cualquier fichaje del atlético o si sale Madrid que cualquier otra cosa y entretanto mis viejos preocupadísimos por ellos. Aunque sean familia son la viva imagen de lo que pasa en este país, que desastre...

Mis amd ayer vaya pepinazo y aún así en pérdidas:8::XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6mkU9zmcmPg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Misterio (7 Sep 2013)

A mi me parece que esta todo perdido, esas subidas absurdas de FCC o que de repente el Ibex sea resistente a cualquier caída a mi me parece que hace tiempo que esta todo el pescado vendido y Madrid va a salir hoy lamentablemente.

A partir de ahí el símbolo de los JJOO 2020 será éste.


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2013)

uuuuuuuuuffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

[YOUTUBE]NBU_3gQ5R80[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 07-sep-2013 at 10:58 ----------

Booooooobs

[YOUTUBE]LTzVkVRlhzA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> uuuuuuuuuffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NBU_3gQ5R80[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Bertok, cuando el catacrok se consume, de estas quedarán ¿no?
Al menos alegraremos la vista.


----------



## sr.anus (7 Sep 2013)

la que va a ser noticia del dia



13.45. El presidente del Comité Olímpico Internacional (COI), Jaques Rogge, da en el Hotel Hilton de Buenos Aires el discurso inaugural de la intensa jornada.

14.00. Estambul comienza a realizar su presentación ante los miembros del COI. Dispone, como el resto, de 45 minutos para los discursos y vídeos y 15 minutos para el turno de preguntas. Tras la presentación, hay un descanso de 20 minutos.

15.30. A esa hora le llega el turno a Tokio, que dispone del mismo tiempo para tratar de convencer al COI. A continuación, habrá otro descanso de 20 minutos.

17.00. Madrid será la última que cierre el turno de presentaciones. Tras la suya habrá un descanso para el almuerzo.

19.45. Comienza el proceso de votación del COI.

22.00. Arranca la ceremonia en la que se conocerá qué ciudad será sede olímpica en 2020. Se espera que la sesión dure unos 30 minutos, cuando se sabrá si Madrid cumple su sueño.

23.30. Para terminar la jornada, los responsables de la candidata elegida firmarán el contrato que les vincula a la celebración de los Juegos de 2020. a continuación, se ofrecerá una rueda de prensa conjunta entre los ganadores y el presidente del COI.


Ojalá no salga madrid
Madrid 2020: Las horas clave de la jornada | elmundo.es


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Sep 2013)

Alguien trabaja con IG en CFD's de acciones españolas? La cotización de la acción y el CFD de IG se parecen como un huevo y una castaña.

Alba rompió el triángulo por abajo y llegó a dar un euro por acción de beneficio.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2013 at 14:02 ----------

Ojo a la mascota de Madrid 2020


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2013)

Mirar la siguiente imagen

http://sesiondecontrol.com/economia/olimpia-sin-estadio/

Acabo de ver a Gonzalez en Brasil....y esa sonrisita me da miedo


----------



## Abner (7 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Alguien trabaja con IG en CFD's de acciones españolas? La cotización de la acción y el CFD de IG se parecen como un huevo y una castaña.
> 
> Alba rompió el triángulo por abajo y llegó a dar un euro por acción de beneficio.
> 
> ...




En su momento estuve mirando el tema de los cfd's. Por lo pronto, no se os ocurra invertir en nada cuya plataforma sea "Metatrader". Por lo que ví, en la propia información de la parte del servidor de metatrader, se incorporan algoritmos y configuraciones para mover la cotización "adecuadamente" para joder a los incautos que metían posiciones en ese momento, para dar "caídas y retardos adhoc" esperando que el precio se moviera a la contra de los pardillos, en fin, mil y una trampas. 

No se os ocurra meter dinero en esa mierda.


----------



## Claca (7 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Claca sus análisis son imprescindibles. Pero eso que 2014 se presenta como un año prometedor ahí discrepo un poco. Creo que estamos en una fase en que las medidas de dolor se están prosponiendo via bajada de tipos y vía QE. Cuando acabe la QE3 entraremos en una fase bajista hasta la QE4.



Como dicen más abajo, el comentario iba en la línea del sentimiento contrario, de lo que intentan vendernos. De todas formas, en mes y poco los medios son capaces de darle la vuelta a la tortilla y que los mismos pepibolsos que ahora ven imposible que no se superen los 9.000, exclamen como si nada: "estaba claro que iba a caer".


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Sep 2013)

Abner dijo:


> En su momento estuve mirando el tema de los cfd's. Por lo pronto, no se os ocurra invertir en nada cuya plataforma sea "Metatrader". Por lo que ví, en la propia información de la parte del servidor de metatrader, se incorporan algoritmos y configuraciones para mover la cotización "adecuadamente" para joder a los incautos que metían posiciones en ese momento, para dar "caídas y retardos adhoc" esperando que el precio se moviera a la contra de los pardillos, en fin, mil y una trampas.
> 
> No se os ocurra meter dinero en esa mierda.



Gracias! Había leído hace tiempo todas estas historias de IG: spikes de 100 puntos que solo existen en su plataforma, etc.... pensaba que todo aquello ya se había acabado. 
Yo trabajo con ellos en futuros de índices y no he tenido ningún problema, pero mirando movimiento de acciones no tienen nada que ver el cfd con el subyacente. Iré con cuidado, gracias.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2013 at 15:17 ----------

Les estoy preparando un pequeño "handbook" sobre el tratamiento fiscal de las plusvalías de este año y qué opciones tenemos para que Montoro nos haya hecho un favor en lugar de encularnos como intenta. A ver si lo puedo publicar durante la tarde.


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2013)

Comparemos

Tokio

[youtube]LGtoy-oWKrE[/youtube]

Madrid

[youtube]ljDBVOGZj2Y[/youtube]

Istambul

[youtube]pqN2nvB-Z4I[/youtube]

Con suerte con el vídeo que hemos presentado igual no nos votan


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2013)

Dar al texto completo....y veréis las fotos de nuestros lideres en la capital


http://www.colectivoburbuja.org/ind...0-viviendas-vacias-en-madrid/?fb_source=pubv1


Que grande es España, cualquiera puede llegar a lo mas alto....solo hacen falta contactos


----------



## egarenc (7 Sep 2013)

nuestros politicos se esfuerzan para que lo de Grecia después de los juegos sea un juego de niños al lado de lo que nos pasará a nosotros. Lo que no sé es si con lo arrastrados que vamos ya, llegaremos vivos a dichos juegos (estamos jodidos).

Olimpiadas Madrid 2020: ¿Salto de altura o al vacío?

---------- Post added 07-sep-2013 at 15:55 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Comparemos
> 
> 
> 
> Con suerte con el vídeo que hemos presentado igual no nos votan



Buuuuffff, los videos en general muy flojitos, no? no cogería yo ahora un avion para ir a ninguna de las 3 ciudades.


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Comparemos
> 
> Tokio
> 
> ...





Mi resumen:

Tokio: Vídeo con una música ilusionante y con una japonesa haciendo deporte con la camiseta del barsa en el segundo 42. Premonición?.

Madrid: Vídeo que rezuma ladrillo (cuidad vieja) por todos los lados y muy enfocado a poner en valor la red de transportes. Falto de alegría y potencia. Ese "a por ellos del final" es muy flojete.

Istambul: Una basura pero reconozco que no soy objetivo. Es una zona del mundo y cultura que aborrezco.


El que más me ha gustado y más "sano" parece es el de Tokio porque es el único que tratar de poner en valor al "deporte" por encima de las demás cosas. El resto de vídeos están enfocados en poner de relieve la ciudad y la cultura del lugar. En el caso de Istambul es lamentable la imagen del cafe con crema. Es un vídeo, al igual que el de Madrid, que vale para una promoción de JJ.OO o para una quedada cultural.

P.D: Madrid creo que ha caído en el error de poner el mensaje en el speech de una niña porque necesariamente tendrá que ser doblado a otros idiomas es pudiera ser que se pierda ese tono y esa esencia que tratan transmitir.

Madrid tenía que haber puesto un vídeo con el desarrollo de Chamartín, los cuatro edificios de Castellana, los PAUs, la red de metro + T4 de Barajas, Eurovegas y el soterramiento de la M-30. Y finalizar el vídeo con un "tenemos que pagar todo esto, contribuye con nosotros". Seguro que se gana por transparencia y sinceridad.


----------



## sr.anus (7 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> P.D: Madrid creo que ha caído en el error de poner el mensaje en el speech de una niña porque necesariamente tendrá que ser doblado a otros idiomas es pudiera ser que se pierda ese tono y esa esencia que tratan transmitir.




Pienso lo mismo, doblado a otros idiomas el espectador piensa que esta siendo tratado como un tontico, "Madrid es muy bonico, con muchas personitas y mola ir de shopping"
No he visto el espiritu, ni los valores del deporte por ningun lado.


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2013)

La presentación de Tokio es magnífica (ahora en Noticias última hora, programas y series de RTVE). Con un buen inglés, con foco en el deporte y hablando al público a los ojos (nada de leer un panfleto). Rezuma ilusión.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2013 at 16:21 ----------

Argentina país denigrado y cutre. Lógico que no funcionen ni los micros.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2013 at 16:26 ----------

Se complica para España porque parece que todos los miembros de la delegación de Tokio que está dando las explicaciones se maneja en inglés.

España ¿?,

---------- Post added 07-sep-2013 at 16:29 ----------

La respuesta sobre la central, dada por el presidente asumiendo en primera persona.

Me gustaría que una pregunta del Comité (principe Alberto pe) sobre la corrupción y que bocachocho saliese hablando de ese tema.


----------



## Tonto Simon (7 Sep 2013)

Se dice, se comenta...que Camper en caso de ganar su equipo, estaría presionando para traer la 35 Américas cup a Valencia de nuevo. Y lo tienen a huevo. Con ganar 9 mangas se harían con el, ya que el oracle estaría sancionado y necesita ganar 11.
Olimpiada, copa América, todo esto parece una broma de mal gusto...

También empiezan hoyHome / America&rsquo;s Cup


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gracias! Había leído hace tiempo todas estas historias de IG: spikes de 100 puntos que solo existen en su plataforma, etc.... pensaba que todo aquello ya se había acabado.
> Yo trabajo con ellos en futuros de índices y no he tenido ningún problema, pero mirando movimiento de acciones no tienen nada que ver el cfd con el subyacente. Iré con cuidado, gracias.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-sep-2013 at 15:17 ----------
> ...



You´re great :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2013)

Japón tiene un problema con el miedo que infunde la radiación. Eso les va a pesar mucho, demasiado quizá.

El mundo, por habitual, se traga mejor los sobres que los peces contaminados.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2013)

El video de España es ñoño, infantil, lorealístico, nada de deporte,nada de épica olímpica. truñazo.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2013 at 17:01 ----------

Rajao está en la cosa esa del COI?
Y la pilar de borbón?
Y la tontabotella?

Como ganemos es que nos odian....

---------- Post added 07-sep-2013 at 17:05 ----------

Que vergüenza ajena de Rajoy!!!!! :ouch:

---------- Post added 07-sep-2013 at 17:08 ----------

el cabronazo del samaranch lo está haciendo bien.....

---------- Post added 07-sep-2013 at 17:10 ----------

Ya va el Rajao y la va a cagar a base de bien....

---------- Post added 07-sep-2013 at 17:11 ----------

Leyendo VERGÜENZA AJENA!!!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added 07-sep-2013 at 17:13 ----------

Ya está el Rajao.... hablando como en un mitín. Más tonto y no nace.Sacando pecho el tio de la economia.


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2013)

Que esperabais del vídeo de Madrid....creo que el nivel de profesionalidad de nuestros políticos ha quedado retratado como se merece. Ni para pagar por un vídeo son capaces.
Anda que era difícil...M30, Autovias,Palacio Real,Selección española,Real madrid,Barsa....es impresionante como se puede ser tan inútil.De quuen es familiar el que edito el vídeo?
Si yo fuese deportista me gustaría que saldría elegida Tokio, es la ciudad del futuro y no hay ningún pueblo como el japones.
Sin e_mbargo me temo que en la elite del deporte la corrupción y los contactos campan a sus anchas, pensar cuantos casos habéis visto de corrupción estos últimos años en....Grecía?China?Brasil?...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2013)

-joder la botella no sabe lo que está diciendo, se lo ha aprendido de memoria....god!!!!!


Peor que el Rajao, de calle. Y mira que eso era dificil....:ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2013)

Como esta noticia sea verdad....vaya servicios secretos, no saben guardar ni un cotilleo

http://vozpopuli.com/actualidad/298...or-hecho-que-madrid-se-lleva-los-jjoo-de-2020


La palabra lobbing y refiriéndose a España...sinceramente miedo me da


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El video de España es ñoño, infantil, lorealístico, nada de deporte,nada de épica olímpica. truñazo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-sep-2013 at 17:01 ----------
> 
> ...



Y Rita Barberá.

Lo que me preocupa si se lo dan a Madrid es que harán lo que tengan que hacer para que les quede "bonito".
Se endeudarán como si no hubiera mañana y nos joderán un poco más.
Tendremos que pagar más, por lo civil o por lo penal.
Toi acijonao.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Y *Rita Barberá*.
> 
> Lo que me preocupa si se lo dan a Madrid es que harán lo que tengan que hacer para que les quede "bonito".
> Se endeudarán como si no hubiera mañana y nos joderán un poco más.
> ...




¿Esa está también ahi metía?


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Esa está también ahi metía?



Ahí está, con nuestros impuesto, a ver si se trae la vela p'acá y monta algún chanchullo "olímpico".


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Y Rita Barberá.
> 
> Lo que me preocupa si se lo dan a Madrid es que harán lo que tengan que hacer para que les quede "bonito".
> Se endeudarán como si no hubiera mañana y nos joderán un poco más.
> ...



Yo hoy he llegado a la conclusión que cuanto mas borrega es la poblacion mas feliz es.Esta Cibeles y Alcalá lleno de gente ...hace un rato han preguntado porque creen que Madrid merece ganar?Y la verdad oyendo algunas respuestas simplemente apague la tele...este país no tiene solución.Solo falta que la vivienda suba un 30% y os aseguro que muchos hasta venderan su alma por una hipoteca.


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo hoy he llegado a la conclusión que cuanto mas borrega es la poblacion mas feliz es.Esta Cibeles y Alcalá lleno de gente ...hace un rato han preguntado a la gente porque cree que Madrid merece ganar?Y la verdad oyendo algunas respuestas simplemente apague la tele...este país no tiene solución.Solo falta que la vivienda suba un 30% y os aseguro que muchos hasta venderan su alma por una hipoteca.



Yo, por mi salud mental, automedícome, no estoy niendo nada del tema. Ya me enteraré cuando suceda.


----------



## loblesa (7 Sep 2013)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2013)

Para oir el ingles de nostros lideles....

125th IOC Session


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Yo, por mi salud mental, automedícome, no estoy niendo nada del tema. Ya me enteraré cuando suceda.




Inteligente decisión


Ponzi, cuidadese, que le subirá la tensión y ya sería el colmo :cook:


----------



## Tono (7 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como esta noticia sea verdad....vaya servicios secretos, no saben guardar ni un cotilleo
> 
> Vozpópuli - El CNI cita a servicios secretos 'amigos' para dar por hecho que Madrid se lleva los JJOO de 2020
> 
> ...



en realidad es lobbying 
(lob es hacer un globo jugando al tenis :XX

Un país quebrado, una ciudad quebrada, enviando a políticos corruptos y miembros de la casa real idem a luchar por unos juegos olímpicos... :ouch:
Y por detrás los Florentinos y Botines frotándose las manos y mandando engrasar las excavadoras y llenar sobres con billetes de 500.

Vamos a pasar a la historia como la generación más imbécil.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2013 at 17:55 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Esa está también ahi metía?



Y se comerá un jamón ella sola mientras le cuenta secretos de belleza a la Kirchner.


----------



## atman (7 Sep 2013)

El último empujón para echar a los cortos que entraran tarde...

High-Level U.S. Intelligence Officers: Syrian Government Didn’t Launch Chemical Weapons


Pero ZH tiene un artículo muuucho más escalofriante...

Poland Confiscates Half Of Private Pension Funds To "Cut" Sovereign Debt Load | Zero Hedge

Polonia confisca los fondos de pensiones privados... para tapar el agujero de las cuentas públicas.


----------



## Tono (7 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pero ZH tiene un artículo muuucho más escalofriante...
> 
> Poland Confiscates Half Of Private Pension Funds To "Cut" Sovereign Debt Load | Zero Hedge
> 
> Polonia confisca los fondos de pensiones privados... para tapar el agujero de las cuentas públicas.



Bueno, aquí ya nos han requisado el fondo público (previo atentado con alevosía a la ley que lo regulaba, ya que el el fondo de reserva de pensiones sólo podía invertir en en deuda AAA) 



atman dijo:


> El último empujón para echar a los cortos que entraran tarde...
> 
> High-Level U.S. Intelligence Officers: Syrian Government Didn’t Launch Chemical Weapons


----------



## juanfer (7 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Y Rita Barberá.
> 
> Lo que me preocupa si se lo dan a Madrid es que harán lo que tengan que hacer para que les quede "bonito".
> Se endeudarán como si no hubiera mañana y nos joderán un poco más.
> ...



Pues el hay-untamiento de Madrid ya no se puede endeudar mas.


----------



## juanfer (7 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo hoy he llegado a la conclusión que cuanto mas borrega es la poblacion mas feliz es.Esta Cibeles y Alcalá lleno de gente ...hace un rato han preguntado porque creen que Madrid merece ganar?Y la verdad oyendo algunas respuestas simplemente apague la tele...este país no tiene solución.Solo falta que la vivienda suba un 30% y os aseguro que muchos hasta venderan su alma por una hipoteca.



Posiblemente si se lo dan a Madrid tendrán que recortar de otras partidas. Recordad no pueden gastar mas del 3% d e déficit. Cuando la UE se de cuenta que nuestro Pib es mas falso que un billete de 3 euros. Ahora tenemos que estar con un deficit del 12% del pib real.


----------



## tarrito (7 Sep 2013)

no sabía que también os gustaba el sado 
+ os vais a quedar sin hogos ni oídos + esta noche soñaréis que Rita os quiere dar mimitos

voy a echarlo un rato al juego de Kairo, recomendable pero voy a terminar con el sereblo asín ::


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2013)

Ya tengo dos nuevos libros en camino.El primero con los artículos que publicaba periódicamente Graham traducidos al español y el segundo las cartas de Berkishare (730 paginas), están todas hasta la de 2012 y solo vale 21 eu con los portes e impuestos incluidos, desde amazon.com y si comprais la versión en eBook 3 eu.
Nunca viene mal practicar la segunda lengua janusiana


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Sep 2013)

Como todos sabéis desde el 1 de enero de este año nuestro amigo Tontoro distingue las ganancias (y las pérdidas) patrimoniales en función de su periodo de generación, diferenciando entre más y menos de un año.

Con la modificación del art. 48 de la ley 35/2006 de 28 de noviembre las ganancias patrimoniales (plusvalías) generadas en menos de un año pasan a tributar a la base imponible general (o base del trabajo como se conoce popularmente) mientras que las generadas a más de un año siguen tributando en la base imponible del ahorro.

Adjunto un cuadro de la tributación de la base del ahorro (estas plusvalías no se suman a los intereses bancarios y similares que se consideran rentas del capital, aunque tienen un trato impositivo similar).







Hasta aquí la parte que todos conocemos.

Lo que no todos conocemos:

-	Las plusvalías a menos de un año *NO* pueden compensarse con pérdidas de ejercicios anteriores que este 2013 engloba desde 2009 a 2012. Solo las plusvalías generadas a más de un año pueden compensarse contra saldos negativos de ejercicios anteriores. ¿Qué majos, eh?
-	Las pérdidas (del ejercicio 2013 y posteriores mientras no cambien la ley) se pueden compensar contra la base imponible general del periodo hasta el límite del 10% de las mismas. De hecho estos dos puntos nos han devuelto a la ley tributaria que existía hasta 2006 y nos puede hacer ganar platita aún sin operar en bolsa.

Un ejemplo: Alguien que tenga ingresos de la base general por 60.000€ al año (p.e. nómina) y durante el ejercicio haya palmado 10.000€ podrá reducirse 6.000€ (10% de 60.000€) de la base general. ¿Quiere decir esto que Hacienda nos pagará los 6.000€ que hemos dado a Pandoro a cambio de su cariño? No, quiere decir que si nuestro tipo marginal es del 47% y nos ha hecho bien la retención el paquete que hay en el departamento de personal durante el año, Hacienda nos devolverá 6.000€*47% = 2.820€ 
No está mal, ahora Hacienda nos paga por hacer de bingueros. ::







Adjunto tabla con los tipos marginales de tributación. El tipo marginal es al que tributa el último euro que has ganado, mientras que lo que veis en vuestras nóminas es el tipo medio, no confundir ambos.
Nota: Hay productos que nos reducen nuestra base general como son los planes de pensiones. Tened en cuenta que el 10% de compensación se aplicará no sobre vuestro bruto anual (nómina), sino sobre vuestra base imponible general que puede englobar otras rentas y deducciones.


Con esto ya tenemos una pincelada de la teoría, ¿cómo aplicarla para nuestro beneficio?
Observad que por una plusvalía de 6.000€ con la renta del trabajo supuesta anteriormente podemos tributar al 21% o al 47%, es decir, la mordida de Hacienda puede ser de 1.260€ ó 2.820€, nada menos que el 123% de diferencia (1.560€).

¿Cómo podemos convertir estas plusvalías irregulares con un periodo de generación de menos de un año en plusvalías a más de un año? 
Aquí hemos de entrar a discutir todos, ¿qué productos son los mejores? y por mejores me refiero a más baratos.

Descartemos los CFD’s y futuros tradicionales, el bróker nos hace una liquidación diaria de los mismos y en la información que envía a Hacienda a final del año da esta valoración. Ahora id a pelearos con los señores funcionarios de la AEAT para explicarle que esa información no es correcta porque no has cerrado la posición y la plusvalía es latente. Suerte :: 

Un CFD sí podría ir bien para cubrirse con acciones, imaginad que comprasteis GAMESA en julio de 2012 (no miro a nadie  ) y en mayo ha llegado a vuestro precio objetivo, si no aguantamos la acción tres meses más Hacienda nos crujirá, pero no quiero arriesgarme a que el valor caiga. Abrimos unos CFD’s cortos para cubrir la posición, total o parcialmente. Esto va al gusto del consumidor.

Para plusvalías más genéricas:
Abrir un ETF + ETF inverso de un índice p.e. Ibex a un vencimiento lejano (un año). A 31 de diciembre vendemos el que esté dando pérdida aguantando el otro. Delta neutro lo llaman en algunos corrales 
Para estar seguros se debería recomprar este ETF el 2 de enero y llevar ambos hasta el vencimiento anual del primero. Recordad que las compensaciones de pérdidas y ganancias no se pueden realizar si se ha recomprado la acción dentro de los 2 meses posteriores. Desconozco si esto aplica a los ETF que son muy similares (en sentido de cotización), si estoy seguro que no aplica para CFD’s y futuros.
Otra opción serían los futuros lejanos sobre spread de intereses.
Warrants.

Hemos de conseguir abrir una operación que sea neutra para poder vender la que da pérdidas a final del año y lo importante, nuestro objetivo es que está operación se realice con el producto más barato posible. *Aquí agradecería vuestras opiniones.*

Fijaos que con esta operativa incluso se puede bajar la tributación de alguien que no opera en bolsa. Estoy contratando una operación que me permite disminuir mi tributación desde el 47% (o el 40% para quienes cobren menos de 53.407€ anuales) a un 21%. Un buen regalo de Tontoro, que yo pienso aprovechar.


----------



## Tono (7 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Nunca viene mal practicar la segunda lengua janusiana



ya te digo ya... :ouch::::8::ehhh

güi jaf bin guorkin jard for meni lliars, so ar guests, olmost eit milion ich llear fil at joume, an most importanly madrí is fan

Juegos Olímpicos: Así habló en inglés Ana Botella ante los miembros del COI


----------



## tarrito (7 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ya te digo ya... :ouch::::8::ehhh
> 
> güi jaf bin guorkin jard for meni lliars, so ar guests, olmost eit milion ich llear fil at joume, an most importanly madrí is fan
> 
> Juegos Olímpicos: Así habló en inglés Ana Botella ante los miembros del COI




lo dicho, os vais a quedar como el forero Simon ienso: 

yo en cambio acabo de entrenar mi pensamiento paralelo (o era perpendicular??) :


----------



## hombre-mosca (7 Sep 2013)

Paso por aqui, digo: "muy bueno R3v3nANT" claca ponzi etc etc etc y me hecho unas risas mientras sale Estambul.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2013)

Bertok en lo alto de una farola en madrid....

Este chico :ouch:


----------



## tarrito (7 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok en lo alto de una farola en madrid....
> 
> Este chico :ouch:



no me diga más ... hay que prender la tiví y buscar algo relacionado con JJOO ??

queremos de saber!

foto/vídeo o  ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> no me diga más ... hay que prender la tiví y buscar algo relacionado con JJOO ??
> 
> queremos de saber!
> 
> foto/vídeo o  ::


----------



## Tono (7 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Como todos sabéis desde el 1 de enero de este año nuestro amigo Tontoro distingue las ganancias (y las pérdidas) patrimoniales en función de su periodo de generación, diferenciando entre más y menos de un año...




Gracias por la información R3v. 
Considero que el cambio en la tributación de las plusvalías es un atraco a mano armada. Sobre todo cuando la incertidumbre de los mercados no te permite esperar más de un año para asegurarte beneficios. Las ventas se hacen cuando es conveniente hacerlas y eso no es especular. 

Ejemplo de lo injusto que es: 
- si vendo hoy una acción que tuve 9 meses y gano un 10%: tributará mínimo al 24% y máximo al 52%
- si espero un año y por gracia divina gano un 300%: tributará mínimo 21%, máximo 27%.

La solución que propones de buscar pérdidas para cambiar de tramo impositivo es compleja y arriesgada.

Yo sólo veo una solución: sacar más de 300.000€ al año en plusvis y tirar tan felizmente de la tarifa plana al 52% (56% si eres catalán)

Y tan felices ambos:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2013)

Yuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2013)

hay que lol


----------



## paulistano (7 Sep 2013)

Paso por aqui a celebrarlo:Baile:


----------



## egarenc (7 Sep 2013)

felicidades a todos, nuestros hijos y nuestros nietos incluidos.

y añado, lo siento por los de la puerta de alcala, en algun momento espero que vean la luz.


----------



## Tono (7 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu










(lo sabía)


----------



## garpie (7 Sep 2013)

Ufffffff.... qué alivio


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2013)

Bueno, ahora vamos a lo importante. Veréis la hostia en algunas empresas patrias el mismo lunes.

Mucho cuidado con FCC porque a eso también se le une que existen unas expectativas de cumplimiento de "salida" de activos que por mis informaciones va a ser muy difícil que se den. Y lo digo porque se habla.

Hoy el mundo entero ha dicho NO a la corrupción, NO a los proyectos que enriquecen a la casta, NO a una delegación encabezada por el príncipe y NO a un proyecto construido sobre términos económicos en vez de sobre los valores de la libertad y el deporte.

El lunes, zas, zas, zas, y zas al doble zas.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2013)

buena gacelillas a preparar Mandril 2024 :Baile:


----------



## malibux (7 Sep 2013)

Va a haber una buena ostia en las construsstorasshh el lunes. Que se jodan.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2013)

IBEX guaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaano!!!!!!!!!!!


Saco el PAto Fran!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tono (7 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El lunes, zas, zas, zas, y zas al doble zas.




a mi plín, que me he escapado como una sucia rata a roerle las botas a Bertok en la trinchera.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Sep 2013)

Buenas.

Llevo de vacaciones desde 14 de agosto. El lunes a currar :´´´´(

¿Ha pasado algo interesante últimamente?


----------



## Misterio (7 Sep 2013)

Como me alegro haberme equivocado madre mía.


----------



## egarenc (7 Sep 2013)

he leido en algun sitio que el bovespa subio un 1% al dia siguiente de la elección de rio de janeiro. No lo veo nada del otro jueves, si se diera en sentido contrario, una bajada del 1-2% no lo veo tan bestia. Independientemente que las contructorah bajen mogollón en proporcion.


----------



## Tonto Simon (7 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, ahora vamos a lo importante. Veréis la hostia en algunas empresas patrias el mismo lunes.
> 
> Mucho cuidado con FCC porque a eso también se le une que existen unas expectativas de cumplimiento de "salida" de activos que por mis informaciones va a ser muy difícil que se den. Y lo digo porque se habla.
> 
> ...



Asi habla un tio. Enhorabuena a los premiados que somos todos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Sep 2013)

Los griegos aún están pagando sus olimpiadas, el COI no fía a nadie más ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> he leido en algun sitio que el bovespa subio un 1% al dia siguiente de la elección de rio de janeiro. No lo veo nada del otro jueves, si se diera en sentido contrario, una bajada del 1-2% no lo veo tan bestia. Independientemente que las contructorah bajen mogollón en proporcion.



subió un 11% me parece ::


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2013)

se me escapan las lagrimas de haberlo vivido en territorio enemigo.

la resistencia vive un dia de fiesta historica.

mañana volvera la lucha a muelte con los hdlgp castuzos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Sep 2013)

Señores, como dicen en las orgías: Organización ::

¿A quién hay que meterle cortos a mercado el lunes? 

---------- Post added 07-sep-2013 at 21:27 ----------

Estoy por salir a pitar con el coche como hacen los canis cuando gana su equipo de furgol


----------



## wetpiñata (7 Sep 2013)

Anita... get your headphones: Bang, bang ... You are dead!!!. Ahora te vas a la plaza mayor, te tomas un "café con leche" y te relajas.


----------



## Gekko_ (7 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy el mundo entero ha dicho NO a la corrupción, NO a los proyectos que enriquecen a la casta, NO a una delegación encabezada por el príncipe y NO a un proyecto construido sobre términos económicos en vez de sobre los valores de la libertad y el deporte.



No se confunda, que los del COI no son hermanas de caridad. Son como los miembros de la FIFA, un atajo de vividores y de corruptos que dejan a Barcenas a nivel de aprendiz.

Hoy los del COI no han votado a Madrid por decir NO a la corrupción, sino porque los otros les han ofrecido mas.


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Sep 2013)

Bueno, sus señorías del COI han pensado en nosotros. Gracias.
De la que nos han librado.
Ahora nos tacharán de antipatriotas.
Que les den....


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Sep 2013)

Cuando les den las olimpiadas a Madrid la esgrima será con espadas láser ::


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2013)

Menos mal la democracia funciona, Estambul es una buena opción.Hoy por poco me apalea un grupo de amigos por decir que me ahorro dinero porque los juegos se vayan a Turkia, hay cosas que es mejor no decir en publico


----------



## Tono (7 Sep 2013)

esa deuda de la ciudad de Madrid, que ya no se puede traspasar vía gasto extraordinario olímpico a los presupuestos hasta el 2020....


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Menos mal la democracia funciona, Estambul es una buena opción.Hoy por poco me apalea un grupo de amigos por decir que me ahorro dinero porque los juegos se vayan a Turkia, hay cosas que es mejor no decir en publico



Hoy hemos ganado hamijo. El proceso de desapalancamiento puede continuar purificando el percal.

Aunque doloroso, es necesario.


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2013)

Gekko_ dijo:


> No se confunda, que los del COI no son hermanas de caridad. Son como los miembros de la FIFA, un atajo de vividores y de corruptos que dejan a Barcenas a nivel de aprendiz.
> 
> Hoy los del COI no han votado a Madrid por decir NO a la corrupción, sino porque los otros les han ofrecido mas.



Ilustre Gekko_, España es un país pobre y expoliado por la casta. Los sobres necesarios para ganar los JJ.OO se han quedado entre Ferraz y Génova. La casta ha invertido en ellos mismos a corto plazo y no en ellos mismos a largo plazo. Así se jugó y así se les contó.

En breve, abro un hilo "jugoso" de los de verdad.


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hoy hemos ganado hamijo. El proceso de desapalancamiento puede continuar purificando el percal.
> 
> Aunque doloroso, es necesario.



Aprender de mis errores...en publico disimular aunque sea con lágrimas de cocodrilo, si soltais un bufff lo que hemos perdido!! ...malditos turkos!! mejor

Pd: Vaya fiesta, que os apostais a que el CNI no dice ni mu jajajajaja


----------



## egarenc (7 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cuando les den las olimpiadas a Madrid la esgrima será con espadas láser ::



a España la designaran directamente para celebrar los juegos del hambre


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> a España la designaran directamente para celebrar los juegos del hambre



Yo me la comía entera


----------



## Gekko_ (7 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Los sobres necesarios para ganar los JJ.OO se han quedado entre Ferraz y Génova.



Si, pero los últimos ya los estaban entregando de manera olímpica .


----------



## egarenc (7 Sep 2013)

mirado friamente, conociendo como conocen como está nuestra economia, los miembros del COI y el mundo mundial sabía que una vez designada Madrid los gastos se dispararían y ellos serían chantajeados para que soltaran la pasta. Cuantas veces se han cambiado de sede los juegos una vez designada esta? pues con eso contaban nuestros mangantes


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ya te digo ya... :ouch::::8::ehhh
> 
> güi jaf bin guorkin jard for meni lliars, so ar guests, olmost eit milion ich llear fil at joume, an most importanly madrí is fan
> 
> Juegos Olímpicos: Así habló en inglés Ana Botella ante los miembros del COI



Solo por las risas que me he echado, ha merecido la pena la vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Sep 2013)

Janus ya ha abierto su hilo:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/457840-jugoso-coi-lee-burbuja-info-jj-oo-knockout-no-sufrir-a-ver-tiro-de-gracia-a-vegas-sand.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2013)

Pero si los restrasados han aplaudido cuando les han asignado el número de votación....:ouch:


----------



## juanfer (7 Sep 2013)

Gekko_ dijo:


> No se confunda, que los del COI no son hermanas de caridad. Son como los miembros de la FIFA, un atajo de vividores y de corruptos que dejan a Barcenas a nivel de aprendiz.
> 
> Hoy los del COI no han votado a Madrid por decir NO a la corrupción, sino porque los otros les han ofrecido mas.



Yo creo que los del COI saben que no podemos pagarlo. Posiblemente en 2020 en españa la estará mucho peor que ahora.


----------



## egarenc (7 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Janus ya ha abierto su hilo:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/457840-jugoso-coi-lee-burbuja-info-jj-oo-knockout-no-sufrir-a-ver-tiro-de-gracia-a-vegas-sand.html



Excellent hilo, Janus


----------



## Algas (7 Sep 2013)

Grandiosa noticia!! )

entro aquí a celebrarlo, porque es uno de los pocos sitios donde se puede disfrutar de un "madrid eliminada", sin que cuatro borregos te apaleen (sí ponzi, le entiendo perfectamente).

Y confieso que lo veía todo muy negro... ¡¡¡QUÉ ALIVIO JODER!!! :Baile:


----------



## Gekko_ (7 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> mirado friamente, conociendo como conocen como está nuestra economia, los miembros del COI y el mundo mundial sabía que una vez designada Madrid los gastos se dispararían y ellos serían chantajeados para que soltaran la pasta. Cuantas veces se han cambiado de sede los juegos una vez designada esta? pues con eso contaban nuestros mangantes



Los miembros del COI no ponen un duro bajo ninguna circunstancia.Nunca lo ponen. Se llevarían los juegos a otro lado sin ningún problema.

Para el COI los juegos olímpicos son su mina de oro. Ellos eligen la sede y se quedan con todos los derechos de explotación del evento: lo que pagan los patrocinadores van al 100% al COI, el pago de derechos de TV van 100% al COI.... no ponen un duro.

Madrid ha perdido por varias razones: la primera es que la candidatura ha sido muy mala, muy mal planificada. Para ganar no solo hay que hacer una presentación, sino que hay que conocer quienes votan, a que lobbys de que empresas pertenecen. La candidatura que mejor se mueve entre bambalinas gana. Otra razón es que los del COI no son gilipollas: ver a Rajoy vender la "recuperación" de la economía, usando los mismos vagos argumentos que dice aquí, pues la gente del COI ese sapo no se lo tragan.

Además la han cagado vendiendo la candidatura como un "nuevo modelo", algo que sonaba a la famosa "alianza de civilizaciones" de ZP, es decir, un concepto que suena bien pero rascas y no hay nada. El principe Alberto ha preguntado de que a se referían exactamente y la respuesta ha sido ..... A los del COI las ideas "etéreas" no les van. Han votado por Tokio, que era la que presentó un proyecto "realista" y serio. Lo único que se les podía imputar en contra a los de Tokio era una desgracia debida a un accidente natural. Nos han vapuleado en todos los aspectos. 

Y en ese sentido, además tenemos que darles las gracias por ello a los japoneses, porque nos han hecho un favor.



juanfer dijo:


> Yo creo que los del COI saben que no podemos pagarlo. Posiblemente en 2020 en españa la estará mucho peor que ahora.



Exacto. Pienso igual


----------



## egarenc (7 Sep 2013)

es triste celebrar una derrota, pero en términos económicos es lo mejor que nos puede pasar. No obstante, si fueramos ricos y en una españa libre de corrupción, vivir el ambiente de unos JJOO es algo irrepetible. Me pillo en la mejor edad cuando se hicieron en Barcelona, y fue increible el ambiente que se vivia en las calles, gente de todos los paises, buenrollismo general. Esa para mi es la parte más positiva, ya que es la que representa realmente el espiritu del olimpismo. Y como somos pobres, eso no nos lo podemos permitir...en aquel momento yo diria que tampoco, que conste...aunque seguramente en aquella epòca todavía habia mucho por hacer y estabamos poco estrangulados por la deuda.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> es triste celebrar una derrota,



¿Derrota? Es una victoria del pueblo contra la casta.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero si los restrasados han aplaudido cuando les han asignado el número de votación....:ouch:



Me ha recordado al anuncio del refresco ese, y el crio todo emocionado recibiendo un palo


----------



## egarenc (7 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Derrota? Es una victoria del pueblo contra la casta.



entiendeme, lo digo por lo que pueda pensar las personas de buena fe.
Janus derechuzo joi joi...pues joder, lo disimula bien. Este pepinox! :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> entiendeme, lo digo por lo que pueda pensar las personas de buena fe.
> Janus derechuzo joi joi...pues joder, lo disimula bien. Este pepinox! :rolleye:



El golpe de Buenos Aires les ha aturdido a algunos. Me sorprende porque su alias comparte sinergias con mi avatar. Voy a tener que tutorizarle para reconducirle de nuevo hacia la luz.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Sep 2013)

Janus, target para el lunes.....yo te asisto


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Janus, target para el lunes.....yo te asisto



FCC si convence que su negocio es viable tiene que estar al menos en 22 euros por acción. Pero tiene que demostrarlo y eso no se hace, o al menos la banca no lo espera, anunciando grandes obras que vete tú a saber el margen que van a dejar. Yo sí que te avanzo que servirán para "adelantar" producción con la que ir tuneando los resultados quarter a quarte.

El dinero de verdad está esperando que Juan Béjar liquide los activos prometidos y eso es bastante difícil:

-No le va a valer con los EREs anunciados.
-No le va a valer con la refinanciación a precio de oro que le va a meter la banca por el canutillo guardado por le esfínter.
-No le va a ser posible la venta del negocio renovable porque la actual legislación le ha metido un auténtico tiro de gracia.
-No le va a ser posible aprovechar posibles ventas en Globalvía porque no consolida en el perímetro.
-Se las va a ver putas para liquidar el cemento sin tener que anotarse minusvalías. La idea era soltar la deuda consolidada pero ya se han dado cuenta que tendrían que reconocer minusvalías.

No tienen negocios que generen ilusión en los grandes fondos de inversión sino es por el hecho de que fueran negocios comprados a precios de saldo. El gran problema de FCC es que es rica en la mierda que nadie quiere. Los negocios buenos como Aqualia o Medioambiente no pueden ser vendidos porque se quedarían sin cash-flow positivo y sin ebitda.

Ya pueden apretar el culo y sacarse un conejo de la chistera porque lo tienen crudo con el varapalo de los JJ.OO. En FCC contaban con la Peineta (con las obras más que con el corte de mangas que le ha hecho el COI).

Lo que sí tengo claro es que van a refinanciar como sea porque Juan Béjar se quiere demasiado (y al bonus que tiene vinculado a ese éxito según se barrunta). Poco le va a importar que suponga poner más piedras en la mochila de la casta propiedad.


----------



## Gekko_ (7 Sep 2013)

Sacado de otro hilo. Brutal ::


----------



## egarenc (7 Sep 2013)

a ver si me lo podeis aclarar, como afecta esto a la....




????


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2013)

Por cierto los bonos a largo plazo tanto de Alemania como de Usa han hecho un amago de caer estos días.La impresora no da mas de si.


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2013)

Esto es acoso. No opino mucho más, solo les pongo el mensaje de este señor (por decir algo) Harold Alexander.

Estimado Janus,

Has recibido una infracción en Burbuja.info - Foro de economía.

Razón: Mensaje chorra
-------
Mensaje chorra
-------

Esta infracción es de 1 punto(s) y puede resultar en una restricción de acceso hasta que expire. Las infracciones serias nunca expirarán.

Mensaje Original:
Jugoso: Que no decaiga, redoblamos la apuesta: Pelotazo a la vista
Querida fauna:

parece que comienzan a haber declaraciones aunque aún no oficiales respecto a que se va a ir a por el 2024.

La casta no desiste y saben perfectamente que las actuales infraestructuras llegarían algo viejas al 2024 por lo que ya están frotándose las manos con unas nuevas gigantes obras de infraestructuras.

Parece que ya tienen claro que: los españoles pagan esa nueva ronda.

Hijosdeputa, de la más puta de todas.

Saludos cordiales,


----------



## ghkghk (7 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esto es acoso. No opino mucho más, solo les pongo el mensaje de este señor (por decir algo) Harold Alexander.
> 
> Estimado Janus,
> 
> ...



No entiendo. Ese mensaje se considera infracción??????

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## egarenc (7 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esto es acoso. No opino mucho más, solo les pongo el mensaje de este señor (por decir algo) Harold Alexander.
> 
> Estimado Janus,
> 
> ...



el primer code de tunez, hijo de la perfida albion, está empezando a tocar los güebos.


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2013)

Nuevo mensaje privado, me va a llenar el puto inbox. Qué pesado.

Estimado Janus,

Has recibido una infracción en Burbuja.info - Foro de economía.

Razón: Postear en el foro incorrecto
-------
Postear en el foro incorrecto
-------

Esta infracción es de 1 punto(s) y puede resultar en una restricción de acceso hasta que expire. Las infracciones serias nunca expirarán.

Mensaje Original:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria...ml#post9842434
Esto es acoso. No opino mucho más, solo les pongo el mensaje de este señor (por decir algo) Harold Alexander. Me voy a callar lo que pienso al respecto porque es de cárcel.
Adjunto mensaje privado que me ha enviado. Para chorra, él.

Estimado Janus,

Has recibido una infracción en Burbuja.info - Foro de economía.

Razón: Mensaje chorra
-------
Mensaje chorra
-------

Esta infracción es de 1 punto(s) y puede resultar en una restricción de acceso hasta que expire. Las infracciones serias nunca expirarán.

Mensaje Original:
Jugoso: Que no decaiga, redoblamos la apuesta: Pelotazo a la vista
Querida fauna:

parece que comienzan a haber declaraciones aunque aún no oficiales respecto a que se va a ir a por el 2024.

La casta no desiste y saben perfectamente que las actuales infraestructuras llegarían algo viejas al 2024 por lo que ya están frotándose las manos con unas nuevas gigantes obras de infraestructuras.

Parece que ya tienen claro que: los españoles pagan esa nueva ronda.

Hijosdeputa, de la más puta de todas.

Saludos cordiales,

Saludos cordiales,


----------



## Gekko_ (7 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> a ver si me lo podeis aclarar, como afecta esto a la....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A eso que llaman marca España y que no se que es, pues no sé si le afecta o no. Pero a quien no le afecta seguro es a la oficina que han creado ex profeso con su director, sus empleados.... así como tampoco a las dietas que se lleva el alto comisionado (al que han puesto rango de secretario de estado) y a quien no le han puesto un sueldo fijo con cargo a presupuestos porque les daba verguenza (aunque se lo lleva en dietas).

Por cierto, si hay algo que tenemos los españoles son ocurrencias malevolas. Llevo un rato descojonándome:


----------



## Sealand (7 Sep 2013)

Nueva frase mítica para el hilo y el foro :



favelados dijo:


> Sobres pasados no garantizan sobre futuros...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...2-madrid-2020-eliminada-winter-is-coming.html

Edito: Janus, parece que has pisado algún callo (a la madrileña?) y ateniéndonos a las reglas de no postear en otros idiomas sin traducción, foros incorrectos, decir chorradas y demás la mayoría de los foreros tendríamos un permaban.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Por cierto los bonos a largo plazo tanto de Alemania como de Usa han hecho un amago de caer estos días.La impresora no da mas de si.



Están subiendo los tipos de interés. Fíjate en el bono a 10 años americano.


----------



## ponzi (8 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Están subiendo los tipos de interés. Fíjate en el bono a 10 años americano.



Justamente a ese me refiero.Los inversores no quieren mas deuda al menos a ese interés.

Menudo festival se esta preparando en las telecos.
Tres actores van a tener que empezar a mover ficha

China mobile
Vodafone
Att

http://www.eleconomista.es/mercados...lecos-dispare-a-presas-de-pequeno-tamano.html


----------



## Janus (8 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Están subiendo los tipos de interés. Fíjate en el bono a 10 años americano.



Pero la prima está bajando ::

A RameroJoy le deberían explicar que los intereses van sobre el valor absoluto y que la prima solo refleja cuánto peor es un bono respecto a otro. El pobre hombre estudió temas del registro de la propiedad que como actividad regulada que es, y será para su satisfacción, no entra en los temas macro :o.

---------- Post added 08-sep-2013 at 00:16 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Justamente a ese me refiero.Los inversores no quieren mas deuda al menos a ese interés.
> 
> Menudo festival se esta preparando en las telecos.
> Tres actores van a tener que empezar a mover ficha
> ...



No levantes aún la liebre. Espera a que TimoF esté en 19 leuros, ahí es donde hay que popularizar el deal para poder salirnos y que otros se coman la distribución.


----------



## mpbk (8 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Derrota? Es una victoria del pueblo contra la casta.



va a ser que no.
la casta siempre gana.


----------



## egarenc (8 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Justamente a ese me refiero.Los inversores no quieren mas deuda al menos a ese interés.
> 
> Menudo festival se esta preparando en las telecos.
> Tres actores van a tener que empezar a mover ficha
> ...



Vodafone --> Jazztel? No suena mal la apuesta, ganarian más de 1M de cleintes de ADSL. No me suena que Vodafone tenga mucho exito en este segmento.


----------



## j.w.pepper (8 Sep 2013)

COI vete con tu Japón, pero recuerda, siempre nos quedará la posibilidad de organizar un mundial de fúrgol que en eso si que somos una potencia 'mundia'. Podemos!!!!


Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Justamente a ese me refiero.Los inversores no quieren mas deuda al menos a ese interés.



Exacto, se acabó la barra libre. Chinos y japoneses están vendiendo deuda americana a paladas y la FED se ha quedado sola comprando justo cuando quieren comenzar a reducir la QE. A menor demanda hay que subir la rentabilidad y eso es lo que está sucediendo.
Todo el chiringuito está cogido con alfileres y a la que una salte se les va a venir abajo.


----------



## egarenc (8 Sep 2013)

q jrande!!!!


----------



## Gekko_ (8 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esto es acoso. No opino mucho más, solo les pongo el mensaje de este señor (por decir algo) Harold Alexander.
> 
> Estimado Janus,
> 
> ...



Ostias, si dan puntos por mensajes chorras yo quiero mis 192 puntos ::. No vaya a ser que luego haya catálogo de puntos y den regalos. 

Alexander es un moderador bastante criticado por hacer esas cosas y parece ser que no aprende de sus errores. 

Un moderador tiene que ser imparcial, y nunca debe entrar a valorar que es un mensaje chorra o no, salvo que sea un mensaje fuera de la temática del foro. Si pones como mensaje chorra la opinión de un forero sobre un tema, estás entrando en el uso de tu opinión personal y pierdes completamente la imparcialidad.

A mi tu mensaje no me parece chorra. Y supongo que como a mi a mucha gente.

Los moderadores del foro tienen que actuar lo mínimo como tales, y deben solo hacerlo cuando sea estrictamente necesario. Ponerse a mandar avisos de mensajes "chorra" cuando realmente no es necesario moderar porque no hay ninguna situación "alterada" en el foro, es del genero bobo y de ser un moderador pésimo.

No te hagas sangre del tema y olvídalo, que no merece la pena.


----------



## ponzi (8 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pero la prima está bajando ::
> A RameroJoy le deberían explicar que los intereses van sobre el valor absoluto http://www.eleconomista.es/mercados...lecos-dispare-a-presas-de-pequeno-tamano.html que la prima solo refleja cuánto peor es un bono respecto a otro. El pobre hombre estudió temas del registro de la propiedad que como actividad regulada que es, y será para su satisfacción, no entra en los temas macro :o.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-sep-2013 at 00:16 ----------
> ...



Ya me los imaginos en diciembre dos semanas reunidos y con caras de poker intentando adivinar porque deben 20.000 mill mas 
Mientras Telefónica no haga cosas raras con la deuda ni con las acciones yo por debajo de 13-14 no vendo, para eso tengo los dividendos, con que me den al menos 0,4 ya me sale rentable.Por tamaño pueden ser buenas presas Ono,Yoigo,Portugal Telecom y Telecom Italia.


----------



## Janus (8 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> q jrande!!!!



Por lo menos no ha ido a Buenos Aires a chupar el dinero de los españoles. Hoy dejamos varios millones en propinas en Puerto Madero.


----------



## ponzi (8 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Vodafone --> Jazztel? No suena mal la apuesta, ganarian más de 1M de cleintes de ADSL. No me suena que Vodafone tenga mucho exito en este segmento.



Seria mejor Ono, su red es de mejor calidad.Aunque si Jazztel es una opcion.Ademas creo que Vodafone aun no tiene ninguna participación de importancia ni en Latinoamerica ni en Asia.







R3v3nANT dijo:


> Exacto, se acabó la barra libre. Chinos y japoneses están vendiendo deuda americana a paladas y la FED se ha quedado sola comprando justo cuando quieren comenzar a reducir la QE. A menor demanda hay que subir la rentabilidad y eso es lo que está sucediendo.
> Todo el chiringuito está cogido con alfileres y a la que una salte se les va a venir abajo.



Creo que el tipo medio a largo plazo para la deuda americana rondaba el 4%, los inversores no son tontos , a poco que haya inversiones viables en los mercados huirán de la deuda usana si esta no ofrece un retorno minimo.


----------



## Kennedy (8 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Gracias por la información R3v.
> Considero que el cambio en la tributación de las plusvalías es un atraco a mano armada. Sobre todo cuando la incertidumbre de los mercados no te permite esperar más de un año para asegurarte beneficios. Las ventas se hacen cuando es conveniente hacerlas y eso no es especular.
> 
> Ejemplo de lo injusto que es:
> ...



La mejor solución es montar una SICAV, meter ahí hasta los calcetines como gastos, tributar al 1% y partirse el culo viendo como la inmensa mayoría de primos de este país tributamos plusvis al 50%...


----------



## egarenc (8 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Por lo menos no ha ido a Buenos Aires a chupar el dinero de los españoles. Hoy dejamos varios millones en propinas en Puerto Madero.



eso si, no forma parte de esos 180 personajillos. Creo que en eso si que ganamos, de Tokyo habian 140 y de estambul algunos menos.


----------



## HisHoliness (8 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> q jrande!!!!



A este se la suda, ni sabría que era hoy lo de los JJOO. Con esa jaca, y esa pasta que tiene que coño le va a importar? 

Un grande.


----------



## tarrito (8 Sep 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/457929-janus-recibe-baneo.html

Janus fuera = dejo el foro + me voy de caza


----------



## HisHoliness (8 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/457929-janus-recibe-baneo.html
> 
> Janus fuera = dejo el foro + me voy de caza



Deberíamos buscar un foro diferente donde seguir, esto esta manejado por idiotas. Que vergüenza de gente.


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/457929-janus-recibe-baneo.html
> 
> Janus fuera = dejo el foro + me voy de caza



Panda de descerebrados.
¿Estará subvencionado el foro por algún castuzo?


----------



## Profesor Doofenshmirtz (8 Sep 2013)

Lo que tenéis que banear es el subforo de Tema Calientes entero


----------



## Grushenko (8 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Panda de descerebrados.
> ¿Estará subvencionado el foro por algún castuzo?



He escrito 9 mensajes en burbuja en 4 años y medio (2009), pero leer, me he jartao de leer... y a uno de los que más, Janus.

El décimo mensaje, quicir éste, es para expresar mi malest... que hay que ser muy gilipollas, vamos, para impedir que participe en el foro uno de los tipos que te dan dinero. Y, sin embargo, mantener en nómina al que impide que ese otro te dé dinero. Y todo por una valoración subjetiva, "mensaje chorra". Habrá que ver si los del tal Alexander destilan mielina Reserva 1984.

Y ahora vas y me bloqueas a mi también, que ya te podrás imaginar lo que me importa.

Banzai! (saludos a Tokio)


----------



## Algas (8 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/457929-janus-recibe-baneo.html
> 
> Janus fuera = dejo el foro + me voy de caza



A alguno le ha debido escocer que no nos den los JJOO, a lo mejor pensaba que su zulo volvería a subir...::::


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Sep 2013)

Harold el HIJODEPUTA...... Otro CM a sueldo del PP.

Comprar plata y balas es la mejor inversión que estoy haciendo y más de un hijo de puta de este foro se llevará en la cabeza alguno de mis activos.

Ánimo Janus.


----------



## Tono (8 Sep 2013)

Ya me he expresado en el hilo de Calopez sobre el baneo de Janus

No le déis más importancia de la que tiene. 
De hecho es un motivo de orgullo que te baneen por ser capaz de explotar, mostrar tu indignación y soltar todas las verdades sobre la corrupción, la castuza y la vergüenza que se siente de ser español y trabajar para mantener todo el sistema como borregos.
Y si a alguien le pica, por algo será.

Yo exijo mi baneo, no quiero ser menos.

*hasta que Janus no vuelva a postear, no escribiré un post más... corre la voz*


----------



## Tonto Simon (8 Sep 2013)

Arriba ese janus


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Ya me he expresado en el hilo de Calopez sobre el baneo de Janus
> 
> No le déis más importancia de la que tiene.
> De hecho es un motivo de orgullo que te baneen por ser capaz de explotar, mostrar tu indignación y soltar todas las verdades sobre la corrupción, la castuza y la vergüenza que se siente de ser español y trabajar para mantener todo el sistema como borregos.
> ...



Me uno a su iniciativa. *Éste es mi último post hasta que Jabus vuelva a escribir.*


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Sep 2013)

*hasta que Janus no vuelva a postear, no escribiré un post más... corre la voz*

Hasta el miércoles familia.

Camp David mode On


----------



## sr.anus (8 Sep 2013)

Pasa siempre en los foros, empiezan con libertad y buenrollismo, todos compartiendo unas mismas ideas, inquietudes etc despues crecen algo, salen personajillos para moderarlo. y se creen que son unos hitlers estos pequeños hijos de puta, por ultimo la gente que verdaderamente que merece la pena termina abandonando el foro


Se escuchaba que el moderador formaba parte de otro foro?
Contad con mi cuenta del 2003 para hacerle un ban


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Sep 2013)

Hasta que Janus no vuelva a postear no escribiré más


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2013)

Se oye, se comenta, se barrunta que Janus y Harold tienen que ajustar las cuentas que no pudieron ajustar al escapar por la venta de un cuarto piso de Sanchi-Guarro ... ::::

Ánimo Janus, contra la represión está la resistencia. Pásate a este lado 8:


----------



## Abner (8 Sep 2013)

Un tío que en varias ocasiones ha dado buenos consejos haciendo que gente gane dinero, y lo banean. 

Perdonad que os lo diga, Calópez y señor Harold Alexander


----------



## juanfer (8 Sep 2013)

Estoy indignado por el baneo de janus.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Sep 2013)

último post y última visita al foro hasta el miércoles. Ciao!

Nos leemos en la Casa.


----------



## hombre-mosca (8 Sep 2013)

No hay nada peor que un moderador que no sabe saltar a tiempo de un chicharro, y mira que lo avisas con tiempo,janus. Esta gente no sabe lo que tiene en casa.

Me uno a la propuesta.



Ajetreo dijo:


> Hasta que Janus no vuelva a postear no escribiré más



Mensaje Original:
Jugoso: Que no decaiga, redoblamos la apuesta: Pelotazo a la vista
Querida fauna:

parece que comienzan a haber declaraciones aunque aún no oficiales respecto a que se va a ir a por el 2024.

La casta no desiste y saben perfectamente que las actuales infraestructuras llegarían algo viejas al 2024 por lo que ya están frotándose las manos con unas nuevas gigantes obras de infraestructuras.

Parece que ya tienen claro que: los españoles pagan esa nueva ronda.

Hijosdeputa, de la más puta de todas.

Saludos cordiales,

PD: yo tambien quiero mi punto. Por equidad, si janus escribe eso y recibe un punto, yo tambien lo tengo que recibir.


----------



## Jose (8 Sep 2013)

Llevo un mes sin pasarme por el foro, entro a ver como va el ibex y me encuentro este guirigay montado por un baneo.

Igual le vienen bien unos días de descanso al chaval..
Entre operación y operación se pasa el día aquí enganchado y no le da ni el sol.
Que salga un poco a la calle que también tiene unos gráficos brutales.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (8 Sep 2013)

Tampoco aporto mucho pero sí que aprendo un montón, y por supuesto Janues es de uno de los que más. 

Así que uno más que se indigna y que paso de escribir más hasta que no vuelva. Hasta los mismisimos guevos de tanta soplapollez que hay en este pais y en este foro coño ya.

PD: si me mandais un privado para decirme lo de la casa de campo os lo agradeceré para seguiros desde allí.


----------



## Abner (8 Sep 2013)

Bueno, pues na. Nos vemos el miércoles. El viernes distribuyeron bastantes cortos, unos 600 contratos. Deduzco que los leoncios ya estaban informados de la cagada de madrid 2020. Si se los pulirán o no todos el lunes, pues, a saber.

Sin tocar...
Posible nivel en 8710-8733.
Por abajo 8539, 8509.. Teniendo en cuenta lo de la candidatura olímpica, yo diría que estos 2 últimos son bastante probables.


----------



## vermer (8 Sep 2013)

pese a no aportar nada más que un mínimo de animación al hilo, os dejó hasta el miércoles. Si JANUS sugiere cualquier alternativa de foro donde haya libertad y no una panda de moderadores totalitarios y con menos cerebro que un mosquito, la misma será bienvenida. Haroldo que bobo que eres pajarraco


----------



## j.w.pepper (8 Sep 2013)

Well guys, I'll see you next Wednesday, Janus you're the best and I've learned a lot from you. I am looking forward to reading your posts again. I tip my hat.


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2013)

Este jilo se va a quedar sólo con el Jato hasta el próximo miércoles.

Me retiro a la cueva.


----------



## The Hellion (8 Sep 2013)

Nos vemos cuando vuelva Janus. Ciao.


----------



## atman (8 Sep 2013)

*Hasta que no vuelva a escribir Janus, yo tampoco lo hago.* 

Si por esto Janus decidiera llegar a marcharse, cuenten con que me plantearé hacer lo propio.

Hacía tiempo que no iba a dar una vuelta por la Casa de Campo. No sé, estaba más a gusto aquí. Pero visto lo visto... voy a dar un paseo.


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2013)

Acabo de entrar en la Casa de Campo después de varios años ...

No encontraba ni la dirección ni la contraseña 8:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (8 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> *Hasta que no vuelva a escribir Janus, yo tampoco lo hago.*
> 
> Si por esto Janus decidiera llegar a marcharse, cuenten con que me plantearé hacer lo propio.
> 
> Hacía tiempo que no iba a dar una vuelta por la Casa de Campo. No sé, estaba más a gusto aquí. Pero visto lo visto... voy a dar un paseo.



Si en su paseo encuentra un banco libre y cómodo nos avisa, gracias.


----------



## Janus (8 Sep 2013)

Mataresfacil puedes cerrar este hilo hasta que pase el periodo de austeridad posteadora el próximo miércoles?.

Te lo han reabierto al igual que el otro que abrí yo. El mío y está cerrado.


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Sep 2013)

*hijos de perra respetad las decisiones de los que crean los hilos, este hilo no se abrira hasta que todos, 

hisholiness esten operativos, ademas el nuevo hilo es de janus, este como protesta esta muerto, ruego nadie vuelva aescribir en el.*


----------



## calopez (8 Sep 2013)

Abro el hilo ya que ha habido indulto general.
Por otro lado os rogaría centraros aquí en el IBEX dejando los asuntos de burbuja.info para el subforo correspondiente.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Sep 2013)

En mi pueblo le llaman a eso.... BAJARSE LOS PANTALONES ?


----------



## tarrito (8 Sep 2013)

hasta que no vea postear al brasileiro rien du rien :no:


----------



## John Nash (8 Sep 2013)

Vaya hilo de nenazas. Los baneos se asumen con hombria.


----------



## aitor33 (8 Sep 2013)

calopez dijo:


> Abro el hilo ya que ha habido indulto general.
> Por otro lado os rogaría centraros aquí en el IBEX dejando los asuntos de burbuja.info para el subforo correspondiente.



Aún no sé bien que ha pasado...pero estamos ante un gran día perfecto para dejarse de baneos y de insultos y celebrar que el pensamiento de los del foro va en el sentido corecto pese a que éramos pocos los que íbamos en sentido contrario a lo que marcan a la aborregada población los max media:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Sep 2013)

Hemos quedado que no se escribe hasta el miércoles, no ? pues ya esta !


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Sep 2013)

Bien.....

Pues como les comentaba ayer, deje posición abierta en el ibex por petición familiar, así que previendo las perdidas, hoy sin Martini


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Sep 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> En mi pueblo le llaman a eso.... BAJARSE LOS PANTALONES ?



En el mío lo llaman JUSTICIA, pero seguro no vivimos en el mismo.

Welcome back people.

---------- Post added 08-sep-2013 at 16:53 ----------

Me lo traigo de Camp David

Echando un ojo a posibles valores bajistas para mañana, qué opinión os merece? 

ACS Cierre 06/09 22.50. SL 22.80 SP 21.50 
Sacyr Cierre 06/09 2.95 SL 3.03 SP 2.70 
FCC Cierre 06/09 14.67 SL 15.01 SP 13.35


----------



## John Nash (8 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En el mío lo llaman JUSTICIA, pero seguro no vivimos en el mismo.
> 
> Welcome back people.
> 
> ...



Una justicia bajo presiones y selectiva no es justicia. Cuando se nos ha baneado a los demas no hemos ido lloriqueando y montando grupos de presion.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Sep 2013)

Hombre, sin querer entrar en polémicas con usted... Justo hubiera sido que el moderador hubiera reconocido su error y hubiera levantado el baneo por si solo. No considero justo un levantamiento de baneo por amenazas y presiones. Para mi eso es una bajada de pantalones en toda regla, en mi pueblo y en el tuyo.

Y nada mas que decir sobre esto.



R3v3nANT dijo:


> En el mío lo llaman JUSTICIA, pero seguro no vivimos en el mismo.
> 
> Welcome back people.
> 
> ...


----------



## calopez (8 Sep 2013)

John Nash dijo:


> Una justicia bajo presiones y selectiva no es justicia. Cuando se nos ha baneado a los demas no hemos ido lloriqueando y montando grupos de presion.



Hablemos del IBEX...


----------



## Janus (8 Sep 2013)

Venga, buen rollo y al toro que mañana cuecen habas en el IBEX.

Gracias a Calopez porque asumir el rol de líder supremo en Burbuja y solventar el lío. Se queda a un paso de la matrícula de honor porque tiene pendiente el banneo de Harold.

Dejemos que Calopez gane pasta con la publicidad y que a cambio nos permita una plataforma de foro donde nosotros aportemos valor a nuestros hobbies y temas de interés. No le puteemos más que bastante ha tenido hoy siendo domingo.



Nash: quizá sea algo como esto lo que necesite el pueblo español. Aquí la excusa ha sido un moderador pasado de adrenalina, en España también hay excusa pero no la utilizamos.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (8 Sep 2013)

Aprovecho la vuelta a la normalidad para comentar que hasta ayer tenía la impresión de que si habia olimpiadas en madrid también mamandurria para los asquerosos. 
Ahora que ...





yo espero guano para el Ibex, y que sea la excusa para que empiece una buena corrección camino hacia los 7.6XX por lo menos.


----------



## John Nash (8 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Venga, buen rollo y al toro que mañana cuecen habas en el IBEX.
> 
> Gracias a Calopez porque asumir el rol de líder supremo en Burbuja y solventar el lío. Se queda a un paso de la matrícula de honor porque tiene pendiente el banneo de Harold.
> 
> ...



No sé lo que ha pasado con el Harold. Solo sé que sienta un peligroso precedente para los demas mortales que aceptamos sin lloriqueos o excusas los baneos aunque nos parezcan injustos. El riesgo es que al final este foro solo sea un foro sobre el Ibex. Vosotros vereis.
Lo que quiza necesite el pueblo espa˜nol es que se trate a todos por igual y no haya privilegios ni gente que se considere por encima del bien y el mal.


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2013)

calopez dijo:


> Abro el hilo ya que ha habido indulto general.
> Por otro lado os rogaría centraros aquí en el IBEX dejando los asuntos de burbuja.info para el subforo correspondiente.



Tu eres multinick de alguien .... ::::::


----------



## John Nash (8 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Tu eres multinick de alguien .... ::::::



De Harold. ::


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2013)

Y yo viendo The Purgue ...... ::

A Hisholines no le esperéis. Viendo el baneo, habrá ido a fockarse una brasileira durante toda la tarde.

Al lío, vienen malos tiempos para los premiums y para los larguistas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Y yo viendo The Purgue ...... ::
> 
> A Hisholines no le esperéis. Viendo el baneo, habrá ido a fockarse una brasileira durante toda la tarde.
> 
> Al lío, vienen malos tiempos para los premiums y para los larguistas.



Todas las constructoras en máximos anuales..... van a llover andanadas de ostias ::


----------



## John Nash (8 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Y yo viendo The Purgue ...... ::
> 
> A Hisholines no le esperéis. Viendo el baneo, habrá ido a fockarse una brasileira durante toda la tarde.
> 
> Al lío, vienen malos tiempos para los premiums y para los larguistas.



Todavia quedan larguistas?


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2013)

John Nash dijo:


> Todavia quedan larguistas?



Este jilo está repleto de siemprealcistas.

pppssss no lo digas muy alto, pero no saben que el mercado se cobra los anticipos con onerosos intereses.


----------



## Burbujilimo (8 Sep 2013)

John Nash dijo:


> No sé lo que ha pasado con el Harold. Solo sé que sienta un peligroso precedente para los demas mortales que aceptamos sin lloriqueos o excusas los baneos aunque nos parezcan injustos. El riesgo es que al final este foro solo sea un foro sobre el Ibex. Vosotros vereis.
> Lo que quiza necesite el pueblo espa˜nol es que se trate a todos por igual y no haya privilegios ni gente que se considere por encima del bien y el mal.



Es un precedente peligrosisimo... Desde ahora cuando se tome una decisión erronea calopez PODRA RECTIFICAR!!! Esto es intolerable, debería leerse algún manual castucil, que esos si que están en posesión de la verdad absoluta siempre...

Perdón pero acabo de ver el movidón y tenía que soltarlo... Menos mal que no ha habido baneo por ese mensaje, no tenía sentido.

¿Hacemos porra de caida del IBEX el lunes?


----------



## atman (8 Sep 2013)

Que algún surfiste de Elliot venga ahora a decir que todo encaja...

*The 2020 Olympics Games will be held in Tokyo: the city that was supposed to host the event in 1940 but due to the break out of World War II the event was delayed until 1964 (when it was almost cancelled again, permanently, following a modest escalation in nuclear deterrence between the US and USSR surrounding Cuba). Let's hope history does not rhyme.*

Bertok deja de escribir en ZH!!


----------



## Tonto Simon (8 Sep 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Es un precedente peligrosisimo... Desde ahora cuando se tome una decisión erronea calopez PODRA RECTIFICAR!!! Esto es intolerable, debería leerse algún manual castucil, que esos si que están en posesión de la verdad absoluta siempre...
> 
> Perdón pero acabo de ver el movidón y tenía que soltarlo... Menos mal que no ha habido baneo por ese mensaje, no tenía sentido.
> 
> ¿Hacemos porra de caida del IBEX el lunes?



Me apunto. Cierre de un 2,9% enrojo.


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 Sep 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Me apunto. Cierre de un 2,9% enrojo.



Vamos a jugar: un -3%.
Santander lo espero a 5.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Sep 2013)

Mañana habrá ida y vuelta.


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Que algún surfiste de Elliot venga ahora a decir que todo encaja...
> 
> *The 2020 Olympics Games will be held in Tokyo: the city that was supposed to host the event in 1940 but due to the break out of World War II the event was delayed until 1964 (when it was almost cancelled again, permanently, following a modest escalation in nuclear deterrence between the US and USSR surrounding Cuba). Let's hope history does not rhyme.*
> 
> Bertok deja de escribir en ZH!!



These fucking retarded spaniards don´t know that history was wrote in holy papers ......

Spain will burn in hell ......


----------



## John Nash (8 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> These fucking retarded spaniards don´t know that history was wrote in holy papers ......
> 
> Spain will burn in hell ......



Lo dice por esto:
"The Ugly Wager" Or When Will The US Equity Market Bubble Pop? | Zero Hedge


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2013)

John Nash dijo:


> Lo dice por esto:
> "The Ugly Wager" Or When Will The US Equity Market Bubble Pop? | Zero Hedge



Buen artículo.

Vamos a morir cien veces, ya lo sabemos pero verlo escrito en inglés le da caché ::


----------



## BlueLaser (8 Sep 2013)

Entonces..., mañana empieza la jran bajista? Habrá tiempo de surfear o nos la pegamos?


----------



## Tono (8 Sep 2013)

Volviendo a lo que hablábamos ayer, que no deja se de ser otro tipo de castigo: los impuestos.



R3v3nANT dijo:


> Como todos sabéis desde el 1 de enero de este año nuestro amigo Tontoro distingue las ganancias (y las pérdidas) patrimoniales en función de su periodo de generación, diferenciando entre más y menos de un año.



Amigo R3v3, he estado dándole vueltas al tema y veo otra solución bastante factible y realmente sencilla, tanto que tal vez tenga que estar equivocado.

Vamos a suponer tres cosas:

- has ganado 20.000€ en menos de un año de plusvis
- estos 20.000 te hacen cambiar de tramo impositivo, p.e del 40 al 47%
- tu pareja no trabaja ni percibe ingresos.

Dado que estas plusvis pasan a considerarse rendimientos del trabajo y no cotizan a piñón fijo de los rendimientos del capital mobiliario (21 al 27%)... 
...hagamos que la cuenta de valores esté únicamente a nombre de tu pareja.

Tachán, en teoría, después de mínimos vitales y demás, tu pareja en declaración individual pasaría a pagar una pequeña cantidad, incluso nada, por esos beneficios.

¿me equivoco en algo?


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Sep 2013)

Correcto, los primeros ocho mil y pico euros son exentos, el resto hasta veinte mil serían al 24,75% y 30%.


----------



## Tono (8 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Correcto, los primeros ocho mil y pico euros son exentos, el resto hasta veinte mil serían al 24,75% y 30%.



Pues si es correcto se puede ahorrar mucho sin cometer ninguna ilegalidad poniendo la cuenta de valores, siempre que se esté casado o arrejuntado legalmente, a nombre de la parte que más interese
ya sé lo que voy a hacer a partir de ya: convertir a mi mujer en mi broker.

Se da el caso de que mi mujer ahora mismo tiene un negocio en pérdidas, con lo cual me puedo inflar a ganar dinero en bolsa y no pagar nada. 
Qué bien y que fácil :Baile:
Ahora ya sólo me queda acertar el año que viene con los chicharros y mimar a mi pareja como si ella hubiera nacido con el signo $ en la frente.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Sep 2013)

No se comete ninguna ilegalidad como le anunciaba yo en mi post. Lo que está haciendo usted es una Donación en toda regla, que su mujer debería declarar a no ser que se trate de la Infanta Cristina ::


----------



## BlueLaser (8 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Pues si es correcto se puede ahorrar mucho sin cometer ninguna ilegalidad poniendo la cuenta de valores, siempre que se esté casado o arrejuntado legalmente, a nombre de la parte que más interese
> ya sé lo que voy a hacer a partir de ya: convertir a mi mujer en mi broker.
> 
> Se da el caso de que mi mujer ahora mismo tiene un negocio en pérdidas, con lo cual me puedo inflar a ganar dinero en bolsa y no pagar nada.
> ...



Luego se te divorcia y se pira con los minoyes a un paraiso fiscal y con un tipo que no eres tu. Reclama luego tu dinerito, a ver que...


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2013)

Lectura muy recomendable, sobre todo para los amantes de los usano: no son seres superiores

Labor Force Participation Crisis? Don't Blame Demographics! | Zero Hedge


----------



## overdrive1979 (8 Sep 2013)

Mañana estaréis todos bien cortos con el churribex, especialmente con las constructoras, ¿verdad? :rolleye:


----------



## Tono (8 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No se comete ninguna ilegalidad como le anunciaba yo en mi post. Lo que está haciendo usted es una Donación en toda regla, que su mujer debería declarar a no ser que se trate de la Infanta Cristina ::



Sería legal si, como es el caso, el dinero viene de una cuenta conjunta y la pareja está en gananciales. 




BlueLaser dijo:


> Luego se te divorcia y se pira con los minoyes a un paraiso fiscal y con un tipo que no eres tu. Reclama luego tu dinerito, a ver que...



te puedo asegurar que con ''millones'' no se escaparía.  
Por lo demás el dinero es para disfrutarlo. Siempre le he dicho que, si me deja, nunca me ofendería si lo hiciese por alguien sensato y buena persona, tipo mi mejor amigo, mi vecino de enfrente o incluso el cartero que es muy majo. 
Otra cosa es que se pire con cualquier loco por ahí.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Sep 2013)

10.12 es un buen sitio para esperar subir al autocar de TEF


----------



## atman (8 Sep 2013)

Parece que Elon Musk sí ha puesto en uso el Leap Motion en SpaceX... bueno Lep Motion y el resto de 3D tech gear.

[YOUTUBE]xNqs_S-zEBY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (8 Sep 2013)

POr suerte leo las paginas hacia atrás, por lo que ya sabía en qué acababa esto::


En fin....de locosienso:


----------



## tarrito (8 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> POr suerte leo las paginas hacia atrás, por lo que ya sabía en qué acababa esto::
> 
> 
> En fin....de locosienso:



ganan los buen@s ... digo nosotr@s ... digo y@ :ouch: ::


la culpa COMO SIEMPRE del pirata, que en menuda nos mete


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Sep 2013)

Eso sí, nos han invitado a no hacer incursiones fuera de nuestros límites, useasé no salir del ghetto ::


----------



## egarenc (8 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Echando un ojo a posibles valores bajistas para mañana, qué opinión os merece?
> 
> ACS Cierre 06/09 22.50. SL 22.80 SP 21.50
> Sacyr Cierre 06/09 2.95 SL 3.03 SP 2.70
> FCC Cierre 06/09 14.67 SL 15.01 SP 13.35



Una curiosidad r3v3, tu que dominas esto de los cfd's, y yo que no tengo ni p. idea...en caso de querer poner esas ordenes, lo haces una vez abre el mercado y ves como evoluciona el valor, retocando los SL y SP en consonancia?

---------- Post added 08-sep-2013 at 19:59 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Eso sí, nos han invitado a no hacer incursiones fuera de nuestros límites, useasé no salir del ghetto ::


----------



## burbujito1982 (8 Sep 2013)

Por un momento he estado preocupado: ver el lunes lo que pasa sin poder leer los comentarios del HVEI35 hubiera sido como ver el gp de F1 sin los comentarios de Pedro Mtz. de la Rosa.

Gracias a Calopez por rectificar, gracias a Janus por aceptar las disculpas. Y sobretodo gracias a la "presión del pueblo" que por lo menos en el foro ha funcionado.

Bueno, centrándonos en el tema: ¿cuál es el guión esperado de aquí a final de año?

-¿habrá rally alcista de Navidad? 

-¿se adelantará por la "previsible" bajada del lunes?

-¿si está tan claro, cómo podemos intentar aprovechar la jugada? 

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Sep 2013)

Hola .... 
que muerto está esto :



Me he perdido algo?? :cook:

El TASE bajando


----------



## Tono (8 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> 10.12 es un buen sitio para esperar subir al autocar de TEF



Sinceramente yo no acabo de ver lo jugoso de Telefónica. Y eso que le estoy dando más vueltas que Ponzi a la compañía de cara de cara a noviembre.
Por técnico, la jugada sería entrar entre 9,6 y 9,80 para salirte con 0,8-1€ por encima. Más o menos esto se viene repitiendo cada 5-6 meses. Se ve que calientan el valor y de nuevo lo dejan caer.
Por fundamental para mí no hay por donde cogerla. La deuda más monstruosa del IBEX, a la que habrá que sumar la de la compra de E-Plus (más cara ya que le rebajan el rating), además en España la deuda declarada hay que cogerla con pinzas, poniéndotelas también en la nariz.
A nivel de calle no es una empresa querida, ni valorada. En galicia R la arrasó allí por donde colocaron cable. Yo mismo soy ex-cliente de TEF y cliente satisfecho de R.

Esta noticia tampoco favorece:

*Bruselas presentará el miércoles su plan para eliminar los sobrecostes por usar el móvil en el extranjero*
_El Ejecutivo comunitario prohibirá además a las compañías bloquear servicios rivales como Skype o Whatsapp._



> El Ejecutivo comunitario quiere obligar a los operadores a ofrecer a sus clientes de aquí a julio de 2014 planes tarifarios que cubran al menos 21 países de la UE y el 85% de la población sin recargos de itinerancia. Bruselas admite que esta propuesta supondrá para las compañías una pérdida de ingresos de 1.600 millones de euros, pero alega que podrán recuperarse en parte gracias al mayor uso del móvil en el extranjero.
> Los planes de Bruselas chocan con la oposición de las grandes operadoras europeas como Telefónica, France Telecom o Deutsche Telekom. Estas compañías alegan que la supresión del 'roaming' reducirá considerablemente sus ingresos y se traducirá en un recorte de las inversiones necesarias para desplegar las nuevas redes de fibra óptica.



Bruselas presentará el miércoles su plan para eliminar los sobrecostes por usar el móvil en el extranjero - Yahoo! Finanzas España


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Sep 2013)

Con retraso .....pero viva Tokio


----------



## Janus (8 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hola ....
> que muerto está esto :
> 
> 
> ...



El tema es complejo y hay que ir viendo sobre el terreno de juego.

La bajada del TASE es importante porque es un índice estable. El SP también pegó un amago a final de sesión el viernes. El IBEX no marca nada a corto plazo porque su chart vale para subir y también para bajar.

Aquí el que manda es el SP, que mañana por la mañana en huso español está fuera de sesión por lo que bien se podría dar una buena leche.

Las constructoras van a pasarlas putas pero ojo que pesan poco en el IBEX. Si los bancos tiran arriba, el IBEX tira arriba aún teniendo las constructoras bajistas.

Como decía R3V3, no descarten una mañana muy bajista y tras la apertura usana que el IBEX se aleje de los mínimos y deje muchos pillados. A la bolsa le importa poco si hay JJ.OO o no ni su impacto a unos años vista, ellos van construyendo las estrategias de inversión step by step.

A las 00:01 nos podemos encontrar un muy buen trade.


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2013)

Ponzi, ¿conoces Carmignac?

Es más sólida que Bestinver y tenía un track tan bueno o mejor en el fondo Patrimoine. Últimamente la han cagado.

---------- Post added 08-sep-2013 at 20:22 ----------

Patapalo, a ver si con tus contactos en las cloacas del internete me puedes pasar un link para conseguir la peli "Prowl" con subs en English.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Bien.....
> 
> Pues como les comentaba ayer, deje posición abierta en el ibex por petición familiar, así que previendo las perdidas, hoy sin Martini



No estás sola... :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Una curiosidad r3v3, tu que dominas esto de los cfd's, y yo que no tengo ni p. idea...en caso de querer poner esas órdenes, lo haces una vez abre el mercado y ves como evoluciona el valor, retocando los SL y SP en consonancia?



Supongo que depende del bróker. Yo tengo cuenta en Interdin e IG.

Pero vamos al concepto. Con Interdin puedes poner posiciones a partir de las 8:30 (estamos hablando de cfd's Ibex y futuros Ibex.... por ejemplo el DAX funciona desde las 8:00 y te dejan colocar órdenes media hora antes). Desde las 8:30 a las 9:00 tienes el premarket. Ves las variaciones que tiene el valor con las posiciones Ask/Bid pero tu orden no entra hasta las 9:00 y ahí es donde ese premarket te ha marcado el GAP. En Interdin no puedes colocar SL y SP sino que tienes que colocar otra operación para que realice este función.

Respecto a IG, con CFD's de acciones no sé como funciona. He dado de alta esta semana el servicio de Acciones Ibex para intentar meterme en Amper a 1.21 (por cierto que son clientes de donde trabajo y les vendemos equipos para Sudamérica y EEUU, ya os contaré :rolleye: ). Pero para índices puedes meterte en el Ibex desde hoy a las 0:00, el problema es que tienes un SPREAD de 20 ó 30 puntos en Off Market, lo cual me parece excesivo. IG lo utilizo solo para futuros S&P, mientras que CFD's de acciones e Ibex lo llevo con Interdin.

No sé si he respondido a tu pregunta.


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2013)

Por favor elimina lo que pones de los brokers extranjeros ...

Las cucarachas encuentran cualquier rastro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Por favor elimina lo que pones de los brokers extranjeros ...
> 
> Las cucarachas encuentran cualquier rastro.



Será que no lo saben.... ya voy ::


----------



## egarenc (8 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Supongo que depende del bróker. Yo tengo cuenta en Interdin e IG.
> 
> Pero vamos al concepto. Con Interdin puedes poner posiciones a partir de las 8:30 (estamos hablando de cfd's Ibex y futuros Ibex.... por ejemplo el DAX funciona desde las 8:00 y te dejan colocar órdenes media hora antes). Desde las 8:30 a las 9:00 tienes el premarket. Ves las variaciones que tiene el valor con las posiciones Ask/Bid pero tu orden no entra hasta las 9:00 y ahí es donde ese premarket te ha marcado el GAP. En Interdin no puedes colocar SL y SP sino que tienes que colocar otra operación para que realice este función.
> 
> ...



muchas gracias, totalmente claro!


----------



## Janus (8 Sep 2013)

Where is Hisholiness?.

*Make some noise for Hisho!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tarrito (8 Sep 2013)

el sargento decía que estaba haciendo "trabajo fino de albañilería" (   ) toda la tarde

yo estoy esperando para hacerle la pole a su bienvenida


----------



## Janus (8 Sep 2013)

El IBEX en timeframe de horas tiene una divergencia bajista importante.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> el sargento decía que estaba haciendo "trabajo fino de albañilería" (   ) toda la tarde
> 
> yo estoy esperando para hacerle la pole a su bienvenida



Puta pelirroja, te recuerdo que me debes una pole 









---------- Post added 08-sep-2013 at 23:48 ----------

Guybrush continua de huelga, pero me ha enviado una foto de su gata


----------



## tarrito (8 Sep 2013)

ups! sí!? no me acordaba :

de todos dígame lo que quiera y le edito el mensaje de este mes :X


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Sep 2013)

1 minuto para ver la ostia en el Ibex..... revisando gráficas, qué lástima no haber aguantado más el corto EUR/CAD.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2013 at 00:01 ----------

Plano! WTF!


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2013)

Tiramos un par de minis en corto en el IBEX.


----------



## atman (9 Sep 2013)

Mmm... ¿de donde se saca IG la cotización del Ibex ahora mismo? Curiosidad na más... 

Dense cuenta que Asia abre a las 2:00 y cabe pensar que abrirán bastante al alza... y va a ser la única referencia...

*Pienso* (y que Harold no me banne por pensar y decirlo en voz alta) además que la bolsa japo no está cara...


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2013)

Be careful con las vueltas porque esto no da para que tanto Tokio como el IBEX estén de celebración ::


----------



## TenienteDan (9 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Puta pelirroja, te recuerdo que me debes una pole
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reve. Interdin sigue sin poder dejar SLs o TPs en CFDs de acciones para mas de un dia, verdad?

Gracias!


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2013)

Está todo controlado en los mercados, aquí no se mueve nadie. Es de suponer que mañana sobre las 08:00 venga un buen movimiento para definir al menos la sesión en las 4 primeras horas de trading.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2013 at 00:55 ----------

El nivel clave del SP está en 1635 aprox. Por encima de ahí, no hay ningún problema estructural de su tendencia que es aplastantemente alcista. Pero ojo si lo perdiese.


----------



## tarrito (9 Sep 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/fourthcore/a-relaxing-cup-of-caf-con

:Baile: :XX:

para descargarla

A relaxing cup of café con leche DUBSTEP - Fourth Core ( Original mix ) 2.mp3


----------



## ponzi (9 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Sinceramente yo no acabo de ver lo jugoso de Telefónica. Y eso que le estoy dando más vueltas que Ponzi a la compañía de cara de cara a noviembre.
> Por técnico, la jugada sería entrar entre 9,6 y 9,80 para salirte con 0,8-1€ por encima. Más o menos esto se viene repitiendo cada 5-6 meses. Se ve que calientan el valor y de nuevo lo dejan caer.
> Por fundamental para mí no hay por donde cogerla. La deuda más monstruosa del IBEX, a la que habrá que sumar la de la compra de E-Plus (más cara ya que le rebajan el rating), además en España la deuda declarada hay que cogerla con pinzas, poniéndotelas también en la nariz.
> A nivel de calle no es una empresa querida, ni valorada. En galicia R la arrasó allí por donde colocaron cable. Yo mismo soy ex-cliente de TEF y cliente satisfecho de R.
> ...



Aquí la clave son las nuevas tecnologías.Si consigues controlar un 25%-30% de la cuota de mercado vía 4g tus ingresos se disparan y tus costes se desploman.Incluso en Portugal uno de los países mas pobres de Europa se ha visto claramente como los costes bajan gracias al 4g, por supuesto ya ni hablamos en eeuu con verizon.

http://www.teliasonera.com/en/about-us/markets-and-brands/

Estos son los dueños de Yoigo

[youtube]tTcEqNSLFtE[/youtube]

El 4g en 3 años revolucionara el mundo,las aplicaciones llegaran a un nivel que no nos podemos ni imaginar (coche,gafas,relojes,ropa,casa..), todo estará conectado.Estamos en la época de las comunicaciones.

http://tecno.americaeconomia.com/noticias/brasil-telefonica-vivo-inicio-este-martes-operacion-de-4g

Telefónica , simplemente por precio y porque estratégicamente está donde tiene que estar.


----------



## ponzi (9 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, ¿conoces Carmignac?
> 
> Es más sólida que Bestinver y tenía un track tan bueno o mejor en el fondo Patrimoine. Últimamente la han cagado.
> 
> ...



Normal, que quieres? tienen deuda soberana y futuros.No se trata de como de prestigiosa sea una u otra gestora, simplemente yo entiendo 100% todo lo que tiene bestinver, es verdad que carmignac ha tenido años muy buenos pero hay cosas que no las comprendo y por ende me veo incaoaz de valorar su riesgo.Bestinver no usa derivados, el 100% del fondo esta en acciones y si sobra algo lo meten en letras a 3-6 meses y si no lo ven claro lo dejan en el banco.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Sep 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Reve. Interdin sigue sin poder dejar SLs o TPs en CFDs de acciones para mas de un dia, verdad?
> 
> Gracias!



Si, les falta mucho camino. Todas las ordenes no ejecutadas se cancelan al final de sesión. El único PRO que tienen para trabajar con elloses el precio. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> https://soundcloud.com/fourthcore/a-relaxing-cup-of-caf-con
> 
> :Baile: :XX:
> 
> ...



La señora Botella ha sido claramente desbordada por lo que se jugaba con este acontecimiento. Llevaba la sonrisa del desastre permanentemente en la cara. Ha estado a la altura de sus posibilidades, o sea, la del inevitable bochorno colectivo.







La señora Botella representa -y lo peor es que con orgullo- lo más grasiento de su ciudad (del bocata de calamares de Atocha a los pelos de los ejecutivos de Velazquez, reserva de la biosfera del traje cruzado con botones dorados).

La señora Botella ha sobrepasado los límites del patetismo, lo que de cierta manera la ha hecho digna de cierta misericordia.

Los que no tienen perdón son el señor Rajoy, apareciendo a última hora, asegurando a todo el mundo que venía del G-20 como si no le fueran a creer y dándole al tambor de la recuperación, leyendo un discurso que ha sido incapaz de memorizar en 16 horas de vuelo aún siendo en castellano.

Ni tiene perdón el señor a secas, el más preparado y en el que más nos hemos gastado para que no nos humille, quién no ha tenido rubor de enseñar a sus hijas -auténticos hitos del I+D español- al mundo entero y proclamar "Hoy no me dirijo a ustedes únicamente como príncipe de España. Soy participante olímpico y orgulloso padre de dos niñas que al igual que millones de niños esperan un futuro más brillante", de lo que espero que también le saquen unos cantares.

Y es que a veces es más triste pedir que robar...


----------



## inversobres (9 Sep 2013)

Hoy nos toca visita a los 8700, ya si eso luego... Lo de madrid estaba descontado ::.

De momento pinta gap al alza.


----------



## Algas (9 Sep 2013)

Yo también creo q lo de los jjoo afectará a 4 o 5 empresas como mucho... Cuidado los q vais cortos.


Luego si tal vengo a por mi owned


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

veamos que nos depara el lunes terminal , mientras el ibex cierre por encima de los 8570 seguimos alcistillas :bla:


----------



## inversobres (9 Sep 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Yo también creo q lo de los jjoo afectará a 4 o 5 empresas como mucho... Cuidado los q vais cortos.
> 
> 
> Luego si tal vengo a por mi owned



Yo pienso que a la imagen como pais le hace daño, ya no es el no recibir los jjoo sino el astronomico ridiculo que alli se hizo. Eso merece castigo, somos el hazme reir del mundo.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (9 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> veamos que nos depara el lunes terminal , mientras el ibex cierre por encima de los 8570 seguimos alcistillas :bla:



Tokio lo ha petado: alzas del 2,5% en el Nikkei. Y enciman revisan su PIB un 3,6% al alza.

En cuanto a lo de los JJOO, habría que *AHORCAR *, o en su defecto ejecutar públicamente en la Plaza Mayor de Madrid a toda la comitiva que fue a representarnos.

Evidentemente, antes tienen que devolver todo el dinero gastado.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Tokio lo ha petado: alzas del 2,5% en el Nikkei. Y enciman revisan su PIB un 3,6% al alza.



poco han subido los japos pa haber ganado los juegos olimpicos ienso:

los gringos estan muy cerca de la mm50 asi que es muy dificil que suban , el ibex como minimo tendra que ir a buscar soporte al central de bollinger en diario 8570 , podria incluso ir a atacar la jran bajista 8200 aprox :fiufiu:

de todas formas la operacion de castigo al tirano al-assad esta ya muy cerca , asi que cuidado con los misilitos ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2013)

hay va ese ibex :Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Sep 2013)

Impresionante. Cierro el corto en el Ibex antes de que les dé por subir en serio. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Impresionante. Cierro el corto en el Ibex antes de que les dé por subir en serio.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



no me sea gacelo reve :ouch:


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Sep 2013)

Por cierto lo de IG impresionante. Antes de la apertura se han llevado la cotización a 8700 mientras Interdin marcaba gap a la baja. 
Trileros. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2013)

los de ig son muy vivos por lo que veo , MV siempre opera con renta4 directo que comercializa derivados del commerzbank y siempre todo perfecto 

---------- Post added 09-sep-2013 at 09:19 ----------

bueno cerramos cortos 8575-8580 perdemos pipas y comisiones :rolleye:

abrimos largos 8580 :Baile:

---------- Post added 09-sep-2013 at 09:22 ----------

rebotamos desde el central de bollinger en diario 8575 y 61,8% fibonazi


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tiramos un par de minis en corto en el IBEX.



Cierre de cortos. Puede y debe haber recorrido por abajo pero llevo el stop dinamico muy ajustado y me lo pueden barrer facil. Nos llevamos 130 euros de reward que estan muy bien para ser las nueve y media de la mañana de un lunes.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Sep 2013)

Yo me he ido con +30€ Suerte que somos todos putas y no le puse SL. La posición ha llegado a -120€

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2013)

como es eso de que todos somos putas reve :no:


----------



## romanrdgz (9 Sep 2013)

Por fin fuera de Sacyr, aunque ligeras pérdidas por el gap a la baja de la apertura. Es igual, es el coste de mi tranquilidad, cada vez me arrepentía más de haber entrado.

¿A dónde nos movemos ahora? ¿Tarde para AMPER?


----------



## paulistano (9 Sep 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Por fin fuera de Sacyr, aunque ligeras pérdidas por el gap a la baja de la apertura. Es igual, es el coste de mi tranquilidad, cada vez me arrepentía más de haber entrado.
> 
> ¿A dónde nos movemos ahora? ¿Tarde para AMPER?



En amper algunos entramos en 28 así que tarde tarde... 

Lo que no se es si merece la pena entrar, no tiene nada de volumen....


----------



## atman (9 Sep 2013)

Yo sigo con el mío abierto desde el viernes... supongo que a las que quedaron largas no les habrán hecho demasiada pupita...


Coño! Un conocido de Bilbao en eleconomista...

Javier de Juana: "La ropa es una importante herramienta de trabajo" - elEconomista.es

Javier es el mejor sastre de Bilbao y parte del extranjero. Y dió un buen pelotazo en su momento... tenía tienda en mismisimo corazón de Bilbao, en la Gran Vía junto al BBVA. Y se la vendió a ZARA.


----------



## romanrdgz (9 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> En amper algunos entramos en 28 así que tarde tarde...
> 
> Lo que no se es si merece la pena entrar, no tiene nada de volumen....



Si bueno, la pregunta iba quizá mal formulada. Llevo siguiendo AMPER desde que empezásteis a hablar de ella, y he visto que apenas se ha movido hacia arriba. La pregunta que debería haber hecho es:

¿Seguís pensando que es una buena idea entrar en AMPER?


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2013)

vamos alcistillas comprad por españa coño :Baile: :rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (9 Sep 2013)

Siento si ensucio, pero sigo con mi protesta habitual hacia la moderación. No se saca la basura, y aunque estemos con ignores se hace dificil seguir esto, y no os cuento en el movil.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> poco han subido los japos pa haber ganado los juegos olimpicos ienso:
> 
> los gringos estan muy cerca de la mm50 asi que es muy dificil que suban , el ibex como minimo tendra que ir a buscar soporte al central de bollinger en diario 8570 , podria incluso ir a atacar la jran bajista 8200 aprox :fiufiu:
> 
> de todas formas la operacion de castigo al tirano al-assad esta ya muy cerca , asi que cuidado con los misilitos ienso:



8570 na mas que disir :Aplauso:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (9 Sep 2013)

Habéis hecho más que bien en salir de cortos... 

*8.641,9000 -0,15 -13,10 09/09/13 10:15:10*


----------



## inversobres (9 Sep 2013)

PD: seguimos imparables a por los 8700, limpieza mañanera y parriba. Por madrid 20... hostia no.

Salud.


----------



## alimon (9 Sep 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Si bueno, la pregunta iba quizá mal formulada. Llevo siguiendo AMPER desde que empezásteis a hablar de ella, y he visto que apenas se ha movido hacia arriba. La pregunta que debería haber hecho es:
> 
> ¿Seguís pensando que es una buena idea entrar en AMPER?



Mientras mantenga el canal alcista, sigue siendo buena entrada. A los precios de 1,24 que se ha movido hoy, creo que es buena entrada. Difícil verla ya por debajo de 1,20 en los próximos días/semanas.

Además se acaban de adjudicar un contrato de defensa según parece, la noticia es del pasado 6 de septiembre:

EPICOM vende a Defensa material criptológico para operaciones por 2 millones | Infodefensa


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Siento si ensucio, pero sigo con mi protesta habitual hacia la moderación. No se saca la basura, y aunque estemos con ignores se hace dificil seguir esto, y no os cuento en el movil.



toda la razon del mundo , tienes mi apoyo compañero


----------



## Algas (9 Sep 2013)

He comprado unas MTS, la veo alcista. A ver q tal.

Objetivo siemprealcista a cumplir en una a dos semanas. A ver q tal.


----------



## paulistano (9 Sep 2013)

Algas dijo:


> He comprado unas MTS, la veo alcista. A ver q tal.
> 
> Objetivo siemprealcista a cumplir en una a dos semanas. A ver q tal.



Ya que esta,os contamdo nuestras verguenzas....

Bankinter a 57 objetivo vender hoy a 62....


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2013)

cerramos largos 8580-8640 y abrimos cortos :Baile:


----------



## inversobres (9 Sep 2013)

Esto


> Indicador de sentimiento Sentix [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Pasa de -4,9 a +6,5 la primera lectura positiva desde mayo de 2011



+ elecciones alemanas = dentro de poco pueden venir hostias como panes.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2013)

cerramos esos cortitos 8640-8610 abrimos largos , mmm rico pipeo olimpico :baba:


----------



## inversobres (9 Sep 2013)

El dax metiendo el turbo. Bueno pues por hoy ya esta hecho el tema. Cierre verde y aqui no ha pasado nada.


----------



## paulistano (9 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos esos cortitos 8640-8610 abrimos largos , mmm rico pipeo olimpico :baba:



Pero sr.gato, no se da cuenta que sus rollos no interesan a nadie??

Se tira haciendo el gilipollas cantando operaciones todos los dias, cada dos meses se queda pillado en una con 300 puntos en contra....y vuelta a empezar:ouch:

Es hustec muy coñazo, no debe haber quien le aguante)


----------



## azazel_iii (9 Sep 2013)

Me gusta Mapfre hoy, he entrado a 2.675 con 3500 acciones. Objetivo 2.85, SL a 2.56

Pandoro vino la ultima vez a por mi, hoy que le toque a otro


----------



## paulistano (9 Sep 2013)

El volumen de amper vuelve a las andadas...Ridiculo.


----------



## desastre total (9 Sep 2013)

Me equivocaré como siempre pero lo tengo que decir, no me puedo contener... Sacyr tiene una pinta de querer pegar un petardazo parriba que acojona


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pero sr.gato, no se da cuenta que sus rollos no interesan a nadie??
> 
> Se tira haciendo el gilipollas cantando operaciones todos los dias, cada dos meses se queda pillado en una con 300 puntos en contra....y vuelta a empezar:ouch:
> 
> Es hustec muy coñazo, no debe haber quien le aguante)



descubriendo la polvora señor paulistano ? ienso:


----------



## The Hellion (9 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pero sr.gato, no se da cuenta que sus rollos no interesan a nadie??
> 
> Se tira haciendo el gilipollas cantando operaciones todos los dias, cada dos meses se queda pillado en una con 300 puntos en contra....y vuelta a empezar:ouch:
> 
> Es hustec muy coñazo, no debe haber quien le aguante)



No se lo tome a pecho, ya sabe que es el animador del hilo que nos ha tocado. 

Piense que podía haber sido peor, podía haber sido Animosa... o el General H :8:


----------



## Algas (9 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> El volumen de amper vuelve a las andadas...Ridiculo.



Lo de amper nos va a llevar tiempo... Pero no veo mal el valor (tampoco soy ningún ejperto )

Al menos mejor ahí q en un depósito o en deuda española )


----------



## paulistano (9 Sep 2013)

desastre total dijo:


> Me equivocaré como siempre pero lo tengo que decir, no me puedo contener... Sacyr tiene una pinta de querer pegar un petardazo parriba que acojona



El otro dia tonteo con el 3,01....

Yo entraria a partir de ahi, no vaya a ser que le pase como cuando choco contra el 2,99.....


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Sep 2013)

desastre total dijo:


> Me equivocaré como siempre pero lo tengo que decir, no me puedo contener... Sacyr tiene una pinta de querer pegar un petardazo parriba que acojona



Tengo la caña puesta en 95. Espero que se equivoque. Ha llegado a 948. 
Todo esto es un fake, hoy tenemos que ver caídas. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## romanrdgz (9 Sep 2013)

desastre total dijo:


> Me equivocaré como siempre pero lo tengo que decir, no me puedo contener... Sacyr tiene una pinta de querer pegar un petardazo parriba que acojona



Seguro que sí, basta que me salga yo para que lo haga. De momento ya ha recuperado casi todo el gap a la baja. Hay que joderse.


----------



## desastre total (9 Sep 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Seguro que sí, basta que me salga yo para que lo haga. De momento ya ha recuperado casi todo el gap a la baja. Hay que joderse.



Tranqui que eso nos pasa a todos


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2013)

Yo creo que hay muchos dedos en el botón rojo y muchos ojos mirando al SP. En el momento que ambos se sincronicen habría una bajada rápida. La opción de que no haya sincronización de momento prevalece.


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Sep 2013)

El Ibex está en modo señorita: esperando a otras bolsas amigas para ir al WC. Con retortijones olímpicos, eso sí...


----------



## paulistano (9 Sep 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Si bueno, la pregunta iba quizá mal formulada. Llevo siguiendo AMPER desde que empezásteis a hablar de ella, y he visto que apenas se ha movido hacia arriba. La pregunta que debería haber hecho es:
> 
> ¿Seguís pensando que es una buena idea entrar en AMPER?



yo estoy dentro....que sube....me quedo acompañándola....que baja...me salgo


----------



## Sin_Perdón (9 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> yo estoy dentro....que sube....me quedo acompañándola....que baja...me salgo



Y por donde tienes puesto el apeadero si se puede saber? yo las llevo desde 28 y no se qué pensar. Son tan aburridas que las largaba ya.


----------



## silverwindow (9 Sep 2013)

Hay cosas por ahi que pintan muy mal.
Yo me largo al refugio.
La gran petada vendra cuando esteis cagando.


----------



## paulistano (9 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Y por donde tienes puesto el apeadero si se puede saber? yo las llevo desde 28 y no se qué pensar. Son tan aburridas que las largaba ya.



Imagino que en 1,45 me quemarían las plusvis y las largaría...subiendo poco a poco el stop.



Por abajo pues la verdad, creo que si se va a 1,19 o así las vendo y compro vaselina....tal vez más abajo....1,17 estarían fura seguro


----------



## atman (9 Sep 2013)

Numerous Intelligence Officials Question US Claims on Syria | The Big Picture

Parece que la cosa empieza a estar clara en Siria... Ni siquiera un accidente. Ha sido una acción de falsa bandera. Los rebeldes han sido capaces de matar a 1.400 de los suyos, para echarle la culpa a AL-Assad. Pero no pasa nada, todos serán mártires de la causa...

Arcadas.

Ojo! Esto no significa que, a pesar de todo, los junkies no vayan a atacar...


----------



## paulistano (9 Sep 2013)

muy raro.....ibex cae bastante y bankinter ni se inmuta....


----------



## Sin_Perdón (9 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Numerous Intelligence Officials Question US Claims on Syria | The Big Picture
> 
> Parece que la cosa empieza a estar clara en Siria... Ni siquiera un accidente. Ha sido una acción de falsa bandera. Los rebeldes han sido capaces de matar a 1.400 de los suyos, para echarle la culpa a AL-Assad. Pero no pasa nada, todos serán mártires de la causa...
> 
> ...



De los suyos? pero si los muertos eran mujeres y niños. Simplemente han sacrificado a civiles como tantas veces antes en pro de sus intereses y de la cia en última instancia.

Y sí, doble arcada....


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> De los suyos? pero si los muertos eran mujeres y niños. Simplemente han sacrificado a civiles como tantas veces antes en pro de sus intereses y de la cia en última instancia.
> 
> Y sí, doble arcada....



normal los rebeldes son los que van perdiendo....... si hay intervención es para echarles una mano a los "asesinos de mujeres, hombres y niños"


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2013)

ninguna logica teneis los que dicen que los rebeldes van perdiendo , sino porque tuvo hezbollah que entrar en siria en apoyo del tirano al-assad .

lo hizo porque en ese momento el regimen estuvo a punto de colapsar , damasco estaba siendo cercada , pero el impulso de esta intervencion se agoto rapidamente cuando los rebeldes comenzaron a recibir misiles antitanque en grandes cantidades .

al regimen ya no le quedaba nada para dar la vuelta a la guerra civil , salvo el uso de las armas quimicas , confiando en el veto de rusia y china en el consejo de seguridad .


----------



## ponzi (9 Sep 2013)

Ala nos quedamos las infraestructuras de Nokia

http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSBRE9880I720130909?irpc=932


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ninguna logica teneis los que dicen que los rebeldes van perdiendo , sino porque tuvo hezbollah que entrar en siria en apoyo del tirano al-assad .
> 
> lo hizo porque en ese momento el regimen estuvo a punto de colapsar , damasco estaba siendo cercada , pero el impulso de esta intervencion se agoto rapidamente cuando los rebeldes comenzaron a recibir misiles antitanque en grandes cantidades .
> 
> al regimen ya no le quedaba nada para dar la vuelta a la guerra civil , salvo el uso de las armas quimicas , confiando en el veto de rusia y china en el consejo de seguridad .



A veces construye usted unas frases con sujeto, verbo y predicado, y sin demasiadas faltas de ortografía, que me dejan ojiplática. ¿Será que se confunde de multinick?

Por cierto, aburrimiento soberano el de hoy en el IBEX, ¿no?


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Sep 2013)

tambien se ayudó a los rebeldes Afganos a luchar contra los malvados rusos y ahora.....


----------



## Felix (9 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ... "chorradas sobre un tema muy triste" ....



Ningun esquimal te va a comprar tus neveras por aqui. ¿No tienes ninguna letrina que limpiar?


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Sep 2013)

Buenos dias foreros!

Me levanto con la grata sorpresa de la sabia rectificación de Calopez en los baneos. Totalmente injustificado en el caso de Janus y un poquitin menos en el mio (la verdad es que volvía un poco alpistado de una cena y se me fue la mano con Harold Papanatas, al que le tengo cierta tirria desde que me baneo por el tamaño de la letra de mis posts...). Sigo creyendo que el nivel de ciertos moderadores no esta a la altura de este foro y mucho menos de este hilo, pero bueno...

Muchas gracias a todos por los apoyos mostrados, sois una gente de puta madre, espero que sigamos disfrutando y aprendiendo en este hilo, sin duda, lo mejor de burbuja.

Y bueno, dejemos de chuparnos las pollas y vamos al lio....

Las Prisa despiertan o me lo parece a mi? veo que ha entrado volumen a las 13hrs...
Amper ni si ni no ni blanco ni negro, tampoco me preocupa, creo que dará el salto.
EON, fersas y SPS corrigiendo levemente el subidon del viernes. bien.
Campofrio sigue subiendo timidamente, bien.

@Ponzi, ha caido en mis manos una edicion de una revista economica brasileira, EXAME en la que hablan de fondos de inversion y gestores, parece que de lo mejorcito de Brasil estan en ITAU...muy interesante, unos productos que no conocia, fondos ligados a empresas de infraestructura que rentan un 12% anual (Inflacion + 4% mas o menos), pero eso si, 10 años dentro...cuando me la termine de leer hago un resumen.

Un saludo!


----------



## paulistano (9 Sep 2013)

mis 9.000 bkt a la venta en 3,60....


----------



## Roninn (9 Sep 2013)

Repliego apuesta cortilarga en "valores olimpicos". -2% out.

Cortilargo por: 

- Gana Madrid? -> Enorme putada para el pais pero me lo tomo de forma agridulce al tener valores relacionados
- Pierde Madrid -> Mejor para todos, salgo del mercado con el consecuente arañazo. 

( ya que canto la entrada, canto la salida negativa, que esta muy feo solo hablar de minolles de plusvis)


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2013)

mientras el ibex no cierre por debajo del 8570 , nos mantendremos alcistillas


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Sep 2013)

A los que ven los futuros

Que pinta trae hoy ANR?


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Sep 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Repliego apuesta cortilarga en "valores olimpicos". -2% out.
> 
> Cortilargo por:
> 
> ...



Aprovecho tu post para comentar la misión imposible que supone explicarle a gente "normal" porque unos JJOO no son lo que Madrid/España necesita. La gente no lo entiende, no hay conciencia de lo que significa la deuda....datos como que Atenas no recuperar ni el 20% de la inversión y sus instalaciones se pudran actualmente o que Londres recibiera un 13% menos de visitantes que el mismo mes del año anterior no significan nada para ellos....

A veces me planteo si no es más facil vivir en Matrix...


----------



## paulistano (9 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> mis 9.000 bkt a la venta en 3,60....



la bajo a 3,599....a 3,60 había un muro de 100.000 títulos:cook:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (9 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Aprovecho tu post para comentar la misión imposible que supone explicarle a gente "normal" porque unos JJOO no son lo que Madrid/España necesita. La gente no lo entiende, no hay conciencia de lo que significa la deuda....datos como que Atenas no recuperar ni el 20% de la inversión y sus instalaciones se pudran actualmente o que Londres recibiera un 13% menos de visitantes que el mismo mes del año anterior no significan nada para ellos....
> 
> A veces me planteo si no es más facil vivir en Matrix...



Ya te lo digo yo. Sí, es más fácil vivir en Matrix y además se vive mucho más feliz, hoyga. No vea los cabreos que me cojo yo a cuenta de todo. 

Mi mujer siempre me lo recuerda: "no estés tanto en el ordenador que no haces más que perder dinero y ponerte de mal humor". Pero bueno, pienso que estas cosas no las puedes elegir. Si estás fuera de matrix, no puedes entrar aunque quieras. Así que esto es lo que nos ha tocado vivir.

Al menos en este foro encuentro gente que piensa como yo.


----------



## The Hellion (9 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> EON, fersas y SPS corrigiendo levemente el subidon del viernes. bien.
> Campofrio sigue subiendo timidamente, bien.



Propuesta de cambio de marco normativo del mercado de la energía en Alemania, que explica la subida de RWE y eon.

RWE Climbs Most in 2 Years on Renewables Study: Frankfurt Mover - Bloomberg

Yo llevo unas poquitas eon desde hace un par de años, y estoy esperando alguna señal para entrar con más, en eon o en RWE, la verdad es que no sé con cual quedarme. 

Desde luego eon tiene unos dividendos muy atractivos, que no obstante ya han anunciado que se reducirán en el futuro, ya veremos hasta qué cifra.


----------



## ave phoenix (9 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> A los que ven los futuros
> 
> Que pinta trae hoy ANR?



+ 0,80% de momento


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Sep 2013)

The Hellion dijo:


> Propuesta de cambio de marco normativo del mercado de la energía en Alemania, que explica la subida de RWE y eon.
> 
> RWE Climbs Most in 2 Years on Renewables Study: Frankfurt Mover - Bloomberg
> 
> ...



Nuestros amigos de bolsacanaria.info opinan esto...

El dividendo es generos si, pero hay que trabajarse las retenciones alemanas después, yo aun no lo he hecho...


----------



## paulistano (9 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> la bajo a 3,599....a 3,60 había un muro de 100.000 títulos:cook:




Misión cumplida...alrededor de 250 euritos


----------



## inversobres (9 Sep 2013)

Viene rabazo. A tomar caspa y a por los 1680. 

Vuelven a inflar a Apple (esa mierda a precio de oro). Veremos si vuelve a pinchar.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2013 at 15:34 ----------

Zasca, a por los 15k DJI. Del ibex mierda puta, es una castaña.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2013)

amonoh alcistillas :Baile:


----------



## inversobres (9 Sep 2013)

Ahi va el empujon. Usa parriba y europa quieta, algo raro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Sep 2013)

Pandoro es mi pastor y con él los cortos en Sacyr no me faltan 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2013)

sacynerosa baja un 0,10% segun forexpros , menudo business reve :ouch:

bueno ibex rebota desde el importante nivelito 8570 reforzado por el central de bollinger en diario , espero una subida de cierta envergadura hasta la jran alcista y ahi corregir un poco :Baile:


----------



## inversobres (9 Sep 2013)

Y aqui llego superando maximos del viernes el dow. Cierre del sp por encima de 1680 y vamos a los 1700. Todo listo para las alemanas.

Rabazo again.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2013)

oh no inversobres ha dicho rabazo , ganas de cerrar largos aumentando :


----------



## paulistano (9 Sep 2013)

Si se fijan ai sugue bkt en 3.60....

Vamos a arriesgar lo ganado....orden de compra a mercado si el valor llega a 3,601..

Ha estado hiy siempre en verde, si el ibex acompaña como lo esta haciendo se puede ir unis centimos mas arriba oara arañar algo masienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2013)

el peponeo continuara hasta el vencimiento trimestral del 20 , lo llevaran hasta la zona 9500-9700


----------



## inversobres (9 Sep 2013)

Ale marchando un gallifante pami. Hechos los deberes y viendo lo que hay voy a por la delgada a hacer unos kms.

Hay que sacar la basura.


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2013)

Recomendable

Brotes verdes, emergentes y suelo - Economía Directa 07-09-2013 en mp3 (07/09 a las 08:12:22) 01:10:12 2337964 - iVoox


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2013)

es inutil gacelillas , mañana gap a la baja , cierro los largos ganando pa pipas y cargo cortos 8630 :Baile:

veo gap a la baja para mañana , los gringos no pueden superar la mm50 , mal asunto ienso: y justo cuando estan a punto de cortar el macd en diario al alza :abajo:


----------



## paulistano (9 Sep 2013)

el volumen normal en amper es de +400.000....al menos la semana pasada y la anterior moviía eso....

hoy está en 52.000.

raro raro


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2013)

huid alcistillas o sereis aniquilados , el que avisa no es traidor , mañana gap a la baja y guanazo de calidad premiun :no:


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Sep 2013)

LLevo el 4% en ANR,,, me apetece bajarme

Edito...más bien me está entrando miedo. 

Hoy los yanquis tenían que subir y no tienen fuerza y lo que no sube...pues baja

o bien soy una :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2013)

Moscú: Pedimos a Damasco que ponga sus armas químicas bajo control internacional

de RT nada menos , para algunos que ya estaban negando que siria tuviese armas quimicas .


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> LLevo el 4% en ANR,,, me apetece bajarme



Yo no soy ejperto, por lo tanto no la puedo aconsejar. Yo de momento me sigo quedando dentro, igual la pifio, pero tengo esperanzas en recolectar algo más de la mina.


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2013)

Buenas tardes a los creyentes:

ACAD
MACK

y

NVAXitas.


----------



## ddddd (9 Sep 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes a los creyentes:
> 
> ACAD
> MACK
> ...



Buenas tardes.

¿Cómo sigue viendo la evolución de NVAX?

Uno que ha entrado en el día de hoy aprovechando la bajada intradiaria que ha sufrido.

Un saludo y muchas gracias por sus siempre grandes recomendaciones.


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2013)

Espero un partner importante para Nvax durante este mes, quizás una certificación por parte de la FDA de sus procesos de fabricación, lo veremos pronto!

Cautela, sigue siendo NVAX!


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> el volumen normal en amper es de +400.000....al menos la semana pasada y la anterior moviía eso....
> 
> hoy está en 52.000.
> 
> raro raro



Está demostrando ser un chicharro a prueba de pacientes tipo Job,


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2013)

bueno hasta mañana gacelillas , mantened los cortos con tres cojones , el gap a la baja es muy probable , advertidos quedais :no:


----------



## aitor33 (9 Sep 2013)

Me uno a sentimiento Amperiano. Poca carga ridícula casi a 1.25. Me gusta el gráfico que tiene va lenta pero segura


----------



## FranR (9 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno hasta mañana gacelillas , mantened los cortos con tres cojones , el gap a la baja es muy probable , advertidos quedais :no:



Efectivamente, un 50%, algo más fácil que acertar el Euromillón ::


----------



## amago45 (9 Sep 2013)

Telefónica saqueando Nokia? 

Telefonica closes $743 million loan to buy Nokia infrastructure | Reuters

---------- Post added 09-sep-2013 at 17:32 ----------




aitor33 dijo:


> Me uno a sentimiento Amperiano. Poca carga ridícula casi a 1.25. Me gusta el gráfico que tiene va lenta pero segura



AMPER somos todos !!! !!!


----------



## ave phoenix (9 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> LLevo el 4% en ANR,,, me apetece bajarme
> 
> Edito...más bien me está entrando miedo.
> 
> ...



Le sugiero un poco de paciencia...yo la estoy teniendo desde Julio y de momento me reporta un +20%


----------



## ponzi (9 Sep 2013)

Con lo fácil que es vender las acciones si estas en contra del equipo gestor

http://www.eleconomista.es/tecnolog...alegando-que-el-precio-es-demasiado-alto.html


----------



## hombre-mosca (9 Sep 2013)

PD: No se por que, pero veo un poco infladas las expectativas de los expertos para mañana con china.
PD2: Que pena... nadie leera esta linea, ni tampoco la de arriba.


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Sep 2013)

ave phoenix dijo:


> Le sugiero un poco de paciencia...yo la estoy teniendo desde Julio y de momento me reporta un +20%



A San Pepón himvoco, que siga un tiempo más la marcheta que lleva ANR.


----------



## Arrebonico (9 Sep 2013)

Entro, doy las buenas tardes, digo que se rumorea la compra de alguna teleco por parte de Vodafone, recuerdo que el problema de Jazztel es no tener infraestructura propia, veo a los instaladores tirando fibra óptica en mi calle, y me voy...


----------



## paulistano (9 Sep 2013)

Vaya, al final mi orden de bkt a 3,601 se hubiese cruzado.... De no haberla quitado antes del cierre. 

No me quería quedar abierto.... 

Mañana más.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2013 at 18:34 ----------

Y viendo que el gato pronostica gap a la baja.... Me jode porque le sacaría pasta fijo...


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Sep 2013)

Una pregunta, por si me he perdido algo, ¿Janus y Hisholines han hecho voto de silencio?


----------



## plusvis (9 Sep 2013)

El Banco Sabadell lanza una ampliación de capital de más de 1.300 millones de euros

El Banco Sabadell lanza una ampliacin de capital de ms de 1.300 millones de euros | Economa | elmundo.es


----------



## Arrebonico (9 Sep 2013)

plusvis dijo:


> El Banco Sabadell lanza una ampliación de capital de más de 1.300 millones de euros
> 
> El Banco Sabadell lanza una ampliacin de capital de ms de 1.300 millones de euros | Economa | elmundo.es



¿Y egto eg bueno o malo? Quicir, ¿compramos?


----------



## atman (9 Sep 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> ¿Y egto eg bueno o malo? Quicir, ¿compramos?



Véndalas ahora, y cómprelas cuando salgan...


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Una pregunta, por si me he perdido algo, ¿Janus y Hisholines han hecho voto de silencio?



Que va! Si ya he posteado varias veces durante la mañana!


----------



## davinci (9 Sep 2013)

Disculpadme el off-tiesto monumental, pero sois unos cracks en materia de inversiones y yo soy... todo lo contrario 

¿Os puedo preguntar por las garantías que da un fondo de inversión con respecto a otros productos? El fondo es de Bankia y sólo de pensarlo me da reflujo estomacal. En fin, mis dudas van por la vía de qué pasaría con los fondos en caso de quiebra de la entidad, cuán seguros son para recuperar al menos el dinero metido al finalizar el plazo (5 años en este caso, que manda narices). En fin, valoraciones lo más contrastadas posible.

A los comentarios estilo "gástatelo en putas y farlopa" o "mételo debajo del colchón" respondo desde ya: no es mi dinero y lo único que necesito en realidad son razones de peso para evitar que alguien muy cercano meta el dinero en un producto así... salvo que consideréis que para un perfil inversor absolutamente plano es un producto razonable.

Muchas gracias a todos los participantes.


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Que va! Si ya he posteado varias veces durante la mañana!



Me he perdido la sesión de la mañana. El trabajo manda. Me alegra verlo por aquí.


----------



## FranR (9 Sep 2013)

davinci dijo:


> Disculpadme el off-tiesto monumental, pero sois unos cracks en materia de inversiones y yo soy... todo lo contrario
> 
> ¿Os puedo preguntar por las garantías que da un fondo de inversión con respecto a otros productos? El fondo es de Bankia y sólo de pensarlo me da reflujo estomacal. En fin, mis dudas van por la vía de qué pasaría con los fondos en caso de quiebra de la entidad, cuán seguros son para recuperar al menos el dinero metido al finalizar el plazo (5 años en este caso, que manda narices). En fin, valoraciones lo más contrastadas posible.
> 
> ...



¿Está garantizado por el FGD?
¿Aunque esté garantizado por el FGD este respondería? (Está tieso)
¿Cree que Bankia está sana y los ahorradores y accionistas no responderán de las pérdidas?

Pues eso....

La propia UE lo dijo, solo hay que buscar.... en caso de quiebra, pérdidas de una entidad, depositantes, accionistas pagan el pato.

Busque por el foro. MoU for example. :cook:

"Asegurar un backstop para que el conjunto del sistema financiero pueda realizar una limpia de sus activos tóxicos a través de un ejercicio de gestión de pasivos, (Liability Management Scheme), consistente en la *transformación de deuda subordinada en capital, de tal manera que se mutualiza el riesgo entre accionistas y acreedores*. En definitiva, se trata de transferir los activos tóxicos de los bancos que reciban asistencia financiera a una entidad tenedora de activos."

Entendiendo el MoU (I) | Economistas Frente a la Crisis


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Sep 2013)

davinci dijo:


> Disculpadme el off-tiesto monumental, pero sois unos cracks en materia de inversiones y yo soy... todo lo contrario
> 
> ¿Os puedo preguntar por las garantías que da un fondo de inversión con respecto a otros productos? El fondo es de Bankia y sólo de pensarlo me da reflujo estomacal. En fin, mis dudas van por la vía de qué pasaría con los fondos en caso de quiebra de la entidad, cuán seguros son para recuperar al menos el dinero metido al finalizar el plazo (5 años en este caso, que manda narices). En fin, valoraciones lo más contrastadas posible.
> 
> ...




[Mode Ponzi: ON] metelo en Bestinver que es la mejor gestora de fondos de España.


[Mode Ponzi: OFF] No metería mi pasta en ningún producto de Bankia. Y si me apuras, de ningún banco. No se cual es el funcionamiento juridico de liquiedación en caso de quiebra, si bien no creo que Bankia vaya a quebrar después de haber hipotecado el futuro de varias generaciones de españoles en salvarla. Creo que si quieren meterla en un fondo lo mejor es Bestinver.


----------



## Tono (9 Sep 2013)

Buenas tardes.

Con paciencia me he puesto a analizar, in a papertrading way, varias opciones para volver a entrar en bolsa (en el momento en que mi cobardía y mezquindad me lo permita). 
Siempre he sido más cobarde y pesimista en liquidez que cuando estoy dentro. Una vez metido considero que las bajadas, así sean hasta los infiernos, sólo son movimientos para ganar impulso. Pero desde la barrera las caídas siempre me parecen una matanza de gacelas, en las que si entro acabaré siendo el postre.

Estoy interesado en las 3 T del IBEX por motivos varios: T5, TEF y Técnicas Reunidas.

Con T5 de momento no hay nada que hacer. Enhorabuena al que haya entrado hace meses, precioso pelotazo.
TEF hay que estudiarla mucho (y esperarla más abajo). Hay demasiado movimiento en las telecomunicaciones y su deuda me espanta. De hecho cada noticia sobre ella, por buena que sea, siempre lleva aparejada la palabra *LOAN* bien clara en el titular. 

Bien, aquí quería llegar: TRE. Hoy T. Reunidas ha subido, pero está en un valor que permite entrada, sobre 34€ (este año ha llegado a los 39,6). Paga dividendo, lo que para mí es importante, y parece que no tiene deuda (lo que considero más importante todavía). Pero desconozco mucho sobre esta empresa, sobre todo lo que es el comentario a pie de calle. 
Cualquier información se agradecería, tipo lo que comenta la gente que trabaja ahí (si conocéis a alguien), o si alguno trabaja en alguna empresa que le preste servicios, chismorreos y tal.
Sin más me despido atentamente, esperando vuestra pronta respuesta que agradeceré con un paquete de 100 acciones de Vértice a precio de 28 de Diciembre.
Yours faithfully.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> ¿Está garantizado por el FGD?
> ¿Aunque esté garantizado por el FGD este respondería? (Está tieso)
> ¿Cree que Bankia está sana y los ahorradores y accionistas no responderán de las pérdidas?
> 
> ...



Fran una pregunta si quieres contestar
¿has sacado el dinero de España?
gracias


----------



## garpie (9 Sep 2013)

davinci dijo:


> Disculpadme el off-tiesto monumental, pero sois unos cracks en materia de inversiones y yo soy... todo lo contrario
> 
> ¿Os puedo preguntar por las garantías que da un fondo de inversión con respecto a otros productos? El fondo es de Bankia y sólo de pensarlo me da reflujo estomacal. En fin, mis dudas van por la vía de qué pasaría con los fondos en caso de quiebra de la entidad, cuán seguros son para recuperar al menos el dinero metido al finalizar el plazo (5 años en este caso, que manda narices). En fin, valoraciones lo más contrastadas posible.
> 
> ...






FranR dijo:


> ¿Está garantizado por el FGD?
> ¿Aunque esté garantizado por el FGD este respondería? (Está tieso)
> ¿Cree que Bankia está sana y los ahorradores y accionistas no responderán de las pérdidas?
> 
> ...



Los fondos de inversión no están incluidos en el balance de los bancos/gestoras. Sus propietarios son los partícipes (inversores) y la garantía/riesgo es la que ofrecen los productos en los que invierte: básicamente las empresas cuyas acciones o títulos de deuda conforman el fondo.

Por lo tanto la insolvencia de Bankia (las hipotéticas pérdidas de Bankia) no afectaría al riesgo de invertir en un fondo de inversión gestionado por ella misma, a no ser que ese fondo incluya acciones o bonos de la propia Bankia.

Otra cosa es la confianza que te pueda inspirar Bankia como gestora de un fondo y el acierto al gestionar el mismo.


----------



## davinci (9 Sep 2013)

garpie dijo:


> Los fondos de inversión no están incluidos en el balance de los bancos/gestoras. Sus propietarios son los partícipes (inversores) y la garantía/riesgo es la que ofrecen los productos en los que invierte: básicamente las empresas cuyas acciones o títulos de deuda conforman el fondo.
> 
> Por lo tanto la insolvencia de Bankia (las hipotéticas pérdidas de Bankia) no afectaría al riesgo de invertir en un fondo de inversión gestionado por ella misma, a no ser que ese fondo incluya acciones o bonos de la propia Bankia.



Por lo visto este fondo de Bankia se basa en deuda pública española. Teniendo en cuenta que dura cinco años, supongo que cualquier cosa podría pasar, ¿no?


----------



## FranR (9 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Fran una pregunta si quieres contestar
> ¿has sacado el dinero de España?
> gracias



Ni si ni no, ni tampoco le voy a decir si soy residente a efectos tributarios o no . 

Saludos

---------- Post added 09-sep-2013 at 19:23 ----------




davinci dijo:


> Por lo visto este fondo de Bankia se basa en deuda pública española. Teniendo en cuenta que dura cinco años, supongo que cualquier cosa podría pasar, ¿no?



Normalmente son compuestos, como le he puesto en el post de la página anterior, usted como acreedor del banco (creo, y si no que me corrijan), pagará el pato de lo que pase.

Imagine que se cobra de parte del rescate en el pago de la deuda española que tiene el banco, por poner un ejemplo. :8:::


----------



## Mambostar (9 Sep 2013)

Buenas

Pasaba a presentarles una tecnológica en plan montaña rusa:

Palo Alto Networks Inc: NYSEANW quotes & news - Google Finance

Dentro de un rato presentan resultados del Q4 2013. 

@Donpepito, ¿Sabe usted algo de esto?, una farma que literalmente doblo su precio en un día.

GenVec Inc: NASDAQ:GNVC quotes & news - Google Finance

Saludos


----------



## FranR (9 Sep 2013)

garpie dijo:


> Los fondos de inversión no están incluidos en el balance de los bancos/gestoras. Sus propietarios son los partícipes (inversores) y la garantía/riesgo es la que ofrecen los productos en los que invierte: básicamente las empresas cuyas acciones o títulos de deuda conforman el fondo.
> 
> Por lo tanto la insolvencia de Bankia (las hipotéticas pérdidas de Bankia) no afectaría al riesgo de invertir en un fondo de inversión gestionado por ella misma, a no ser que ese fondo incluya acciones o bonos de la propia Bankia.
> 
> Otra cosa es la confianza que te pueda inspirar Bankia como gestora de un fondo y el acierto al gestionar el mismo.



Como veo que le pega al tema.

¿Eres acreedor del banco si tienes un fondo de inversión contratado con ellos?

Gracias.

Si es así, se aplicarían los criterios del MoU?

No está cubierto por el FGD, al no ser producto bancario.



P.D. En este caso lo que si es seguro 100% , es que ante una quita en la deuda española, pierde pasta si o si.


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2013)

Timofónica, todo el esfuerzo que hace por bajar la deuda ..... se han relajado en el To Do.

Parece que ya no es tan urgente la reducción de la deuda, ya van varias operaciones hinchando el globo.

La debilidad en bolsa es manifiesta y las manos fuertes saben más de lo que cuentan.

Me mosquea que apenas sube después de tanta noticia de adquisición en alemania, de OPA bestial de Att, la bolsa española subiendo, .... Ahí dentro pasa algo ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## garpie (9 Sep 2013)

davinci dijo:


> Por lo visto este fondo de Bankia se basa en deuda pública española. Teniendo en cuenta que dura cinco años, supongo que cualquier cosa podría pasar, ¿no?



En el caso de quitas en la deuda pública española... tendrías un buen agujero. 

El riesgo de ese fondo es el riesgo de "default" de España (o de sus CCAA, si es que el fondo tiene bonos patrióticos catalanes o deuda pública andaluza, por ejemplo).

---------- Post added 09-sep-2013 at 19:37 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Como veo que le pega al tema.
> 
> ¿Eres acreedor del banco si tienes un fondo de inversión contratado con ellos?
> 
> ...



Un fondo de inversión gestionado por un banco es propiedad de los partícipes/inversores de dicho fondo. No es del banco (es meramente un gestor de un patrimonio ajeno). Al igual que tus acciones en el caso de estar gestionadas por el broker de un banco tampoco forman parte del patrimonio de dicho banco, son tuyas, no del banco (no figuran en su balance, al contrario que el dinero en depósitos y cuentas corrientes).


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Sep 2013)

Aterrizo en casa, orden de cortos en el S&P y les leo 

Buenas tardes.


----------



## FranR (9 Sep 2013)

garpie dijo:


> En el caso de quitas en la deuda pública española... tendrías un buen agujero.
> 
> El riesgo de ese fondo es el riesgo de "default" de España (o de sus CCAA, si es que el fondo tiene bonos patrióticos catalanes o deuda pública andaluza, por ejemplo).
> 
> ...




Ya, eso lo tengo claro. La cuestión es si el cliente se convierte en acreedor. Ese el problema...
Según el MoU ellos pagarían también el desaguisado.


Para resumir:

No lo cubre el FGD 
Si lo tiene en deuda, si hay quita pierde.
Al tener deuda y el banco tener que ¿Devolver? el rescate con elal estado, este " se podría cobrar no pagando parte de esa deuda" Una quita a la deuda que posee el banco, que repercute en el fondo.

Ahora nos queda el tema de acreedor.....


Miremos por donde miremos, no le aconsejo a Davinci un fondo y menos en Bankia.


HINVOCO A AZKUNA!!!!

P.D. Otra cuestión es 

El banco es un mero gestor... of course.

Pero el dinero cuando se vende el fondo pasa a una cuenta contratada con el banco.... ergo eres depositante en esa misma milésima de segundo.

Estas jodido si o si...


----------



## Tono (9 Sep 2013)

desconociendo lo más básico del fondo de Bankia del que habláis (si es garantizado o no, si es mixto renta fija/variable, en que está invertido y demás)... 
sólo puedo decir:








Para el perfil de inversor del que se trata, no sólo en el caso de Bankia (para esto todos son iguales) sólo entraría a punta de pistola en uno garantizado (al menos cobrarías el tipo de interés pactado).
Estos fondos de los bancos son una trampa, preparados para que se lleve el beneficio la entidad (dividendos, comprara acciones propias, subir lo que le interesa para soltar lo que ya tiene, etc).


----------



## atman (9 Sep 2013)

Y dale con las garantías... (sin acritud)

Que las garantías son los padres, y si un día el suyo se va a por tabaco y no vuelve... adiós a las garantías.

Explícitamente con los bancos, ¿le ha dejado el director general de la entidad a su hija en prenda? no? Pues olvídese de garantías. Lo que usted tiene son riesgos. Entre otras cosas, porque me da exactamente igual lo que diga la ley hoy. La ley se cambia en un ti-tá... y más aquí con un gobierno de mayoría absoluta.

Como le digo, lo que tienen son riesgos: por lo tanto diversifique todo lo que pueda para la cantidad que sea, de modo que el impacto, venga de donde venga, le sea lo más asumible posible.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Sep 2013)

esta entrando mucha pasta en las constructoras americanas


----------



## FranR (9 Sep 2013)

Por cierto

He sido usuario de ese horror de fondos de Inversión...llegando a tener contratados cinco a la vez.


Creo que le gane dinero a uno porque era Fiam, vamos que dejaba una miseria, eso si, garantizado.

En cuanto pude mover por mi mismo el dinero, se acabó por siempre. Es un juego perder-perder para ti y ganar-ganar para el banco.

TOS SUS MUELAS!!!


----------



## inversobres (9 Sep 2013)

Esto como se dice... zasca. Usa esta a tope, dji superando claramente los 15k y subiendo sin pausa. Sp 1670, a un paso de los 80.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2013 at 20:09 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> esta entrando mucha pasta en las constructoras americanas



Esto sigue oliendo a burbujon 2.0 en usa. Otro exito de la fed y cia.


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2013)

Quedan pocos medios de comunicación libres, cada vez más minoritarios y lejos de los canales tradicionales.

Si no queremos morir intoxicados por los mass-mierdas tradicionales, no queda otra opción que recurrir a ellos.

Os dejo con Tito Celente. Al loraco con el viejales :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

[YOUTUBE]AGhB-HTk7KQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Sep 2013)

Alguien sabe o tiene alguna info seria sobre como podría evolucionar el dolar en los próximos meses? 
Estoy un poco preocupado con la devaluación del real/$. 
*A mi juicio las QE deberian tener efecto, no pueden multiplicar la base monetaria por 3 y que el dolar no se devalue. 
*La bolsa USAna esta hinchada 
*La recuperación USAna es más lenta de lo que parece
por otro lado
*Brasil crece mucho menos de lo esperado
*Necesitan un real bajo para exportar
*un real bajo implica una subida de la inflación y ya estan en el tope marcado.
*han subido los tipos de i al 9%, deberian retener capital extranjero...


Alguien tiene pistas?


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Alguien sabe o tiene alguna info seria sobre como podría evolucionar el dolar en los próximos meses?
> Estoy un poco preocupado con la devaluación del real/$.
> *A mi juicio las QE deberian tener efecto, no pueden multiplicar la base monetaria por 3 y que el dolar no se devalue.
> *La bolsa USAna esta hinchada
> ...



La suerte ya está echada: los emergentes van hacia abajo y Brasil los encabeza por desequilibrios.

La de veces que no he cabido en mi asombro del burbujón que ha montado allí la entrada de capitales desde 2001 :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: Y que mal montado lo tienen en Sao Paulo donde la clase media está siendo expoliada con unos impuestos increíbles y todo para mantener el aparato primero de Lula y ahora de Dilma.

Al menos les queda energía y comida ...

El dinero sale de allí y vuelve a casa donde los costes energéticos son irrisorios para lo que vimos años atrás. En Brasil sube la inflación, para seguir robando a la clase media, y no queda más remedio que subir las tasas de interés y deprimir más todavía la economía.

Ya lo dijo Buffet: están desnudos ....

El dolar sigue siendo la moneda refugio en un mundo quebrado. Están jugando al juego de la silla y los US quedan hasta el final mientras los emergentes van perdiendo su sitio en una partida, todo sea dicho, que jugaban de prestado. Los han saqueado vilmente.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Sep 2013)

Los capitales se están retirando de los emergentes, y por ahora no tiene pinta de que este flujo se invierta.


----------



## Tono (9 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Y dale con las garantías... (sin acritud)
> 
> Que las garantías son los padres, y si un día el suyo se va a por tabaco y no vuelve... adiós a las garantías.



Mejor no se puede explicar. 
El único sitio seguro es el colchón, siempre que los ratones o los ladrones no den con él.

Cuando se habla de 'fondos garantizados' lo que se garantiza es un rendimiento mínimo al vencimiento, no el dinero en caso de quiebra bancaria. Rendimiento que normalmente suele ser menor que el tipo de interés del momento para cualquier depósito a plazo fijo. Eso sí prometen que la parte variable subirá mucho más y les ponen unos nombres preciosos en inglés.
La primera norma de cualquier usuario de banca debería ser rechazar todo aquello que se le ofrece como inversión en la entidad, sólo lo hacen en su propio beneficio.

Yo de mayor quiero ser gestor de fondos.

(sigo esperando cotilleos jugosos sobre Técnicas Reunidas)


----------



## davinci (9 Sep 2013)

De nuevo, gracias a todos los que habéis aclarado el asunto de los fondos. Tengo armas mucho más jugosas ahora.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Sep 2013)

En el trabajo llevan todo el día rayándome con el café con leche :: y el vídeo de la Botella ::
La verdad, no le veo la gracia. La tía salió ahí a pecho descubierto sin un papel y estuvo sus buenos minutos diciendo gilipolleces. La pronunciación de First o PET, pero aún así es mejor que la del 99% de la puta clase cleptómana de este basurero de país. El puto Rajao directamente habló solo en español.
En resumen, que tampoco me parece tan mal.


----------



## Abner (9 Sep 2013)

Actividad leoncia ridícula a pesar de los bandazos. Todo por ver.


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En el trabajo llevan todo el día rayándome con el café con leche :: y el vídeo de la Botella ::
> La verdad, no le veo la gracia. La tía salió ahí a pecho descubierto sin un papel y estuvo sus buenos minutos diciendo gilipolleces. La pronunciación de First o PET, pero aún así es mejor que la del 99% de la puta clase cleptómana de este basurero de país. El puto Rajao directamente habló solo en español.
> En resumen, que tampoco me parece tan mal.



El tema, amigo, es que Ana Bottle es el máximo exponente del NEPOTISMO de este país, y de como pueden avergonzar a una nación entera. 

Una individua casposa que nunca ha hecho ningún merito nos ha representado ante el mundo y ha hecho todo lo que podía hacer; nada. Si, fue valiente, pero que menos que no dar pena, cuando vas a vender humo es más importante la forma que el fondo, y son tan inútiles que no pudieron hacer una presentación en condiciones, minimamente decente, ni ella ni Marihuano que no es capaz ni de levantar la vista cuando da un discurso.

Son una vergüenza. Una lacra. Si los españoles tuviéramos un poco de decencia los recibiríamos en el aeropuerto a tomatazos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Sep 2013)

Copa de vino en la mano y vídeo conspiratorio en play. Voy a limpiar la glock, me encantan estas veladas 

[YOUTUBE]vka7Da6e9LY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> El tema, amigo, es que Ana Bottle es el máximo exponente del NEPOTISMO de este país, y de como pueden avergonzar a una nación entera.
> 
> Una individua casposa que nunca ha hecho ningún merito nos ha representado ante el mundo y ha hecho todo lo que podía hacer; nada. Si, fue valiente, pero que menos que no dar pena, cuando vas a vender humo es más importante la forma que el fondo, y son tan inútiles que no pudieron hacer una presentación en condiciones, minimamente decente, ni ella ni Marihuano que no es capaz ni de levantar la vista cuando da un discurso.
> 
> Son una vergüenza. Una lacra. Si los españoles tuviéramos un poco de decencia los recibiríamos en el aeropuerto a tomatazos.



Con mariconadas no vamos a ningún lado 8:


----------



## Tono (9 Sep 2013)

Parece que los ''smartwatch'' van a ser el gran juguete de estas navidades.


*Nissan anuncia Nismo, su propio 'smartwatch' *







Nissan anuncia Nismo, su propio 'smartwatch' para conductores,Digitech. Expansin.com


----------



## The Hellion (9 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En el trabajo llevan todo el día rayándome con el café con leche :: y el vídeo de la Botella ::
> La verdad, no le veo la gracia. La tía salió ahí a pecho descubierto sin un papel y estuvo sus buenos minutos diciendo gilipolleces. La pronunciación de First o PET, pero aún así es mejor que la del 99% de la puta clase cleptómana de este basurero de país. El puto Rajao directamente habló solo en español.
> En resumen, que tampoco me parece tan mal.



La tía tuvo que volverse materialmente loca para aprender a decir lo que dijo, de la manera en que lo dijo, si tener ni puta idea de inglés. 

Otra cosa, ya si eso, es lo del joputa del traductor que quiso darle el toque guay al discurso con lo del cafe con leche at the Plaza Mayor. 

Y sí, los altos cargos deberían ser capaces de hablar dignamente en inglés. Que esta señora no lo haga demuestra que está fuera de sitio. Que no lo haga Rajoy demuestra que le importa una higa hacer bien su trabajo. Porque tiempo, lo que se dice tiempo, ha tenido desde que aprobó su oposición. Y tanto que alardea de que se puede ganar la vida por ahí, podía empezar por cumplir los requisitos mínimos del trabajo que tantos años ha estado esperando. 

A Rajoy es al que hay que guillotinar, por no hacer bien su trabajo, que empezaba por haber impedido esta mamarrachada de tercera presentación. Pero no, viene mejor meterse con la tipa esta, que siendo impresentable, no deja de ser un títere. Al que, no obstante, habría que mandar a casa ya.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Sep 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Actividad leoncia ridícula a pesar de los bandazos. Todo por ver.



¿qué crees que preparan? ... gracias


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2013)

Hey men, vayamos por partes:

-Contestación a un privado: que yo sepa no me han banneado porque puedo postear.

-En Prisa bien pero no ha entrado volumen así que ojo avizor.

-El carbón está a puntito de dar señal de compra en Alpha.

-La constructoras usanas están absorbiendo bastante dinero entrante y están poniéndose muy interesantes.


----------



## Abner (9 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿qué crees que preparan? ... gracias



De momento estamos en saldo negativo, con -550 contratos del viernes. 

Mi hipótesis todo a 100, van a intentar subir hasta los 8730, distribuyendo cortos y luego lo tiran hasta el 8500 más o menos. No sé si cuadra con algún escenario tésnico, yo lo de las rayas no lo llevo, es que no tengo escuadra y cartabón.


----------



## j.w.pepper (9 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hey men, vayamos por partes:
> 
> -Contestación a un privado: que yo sepa no me han banneado porque puedo postear.
> 
> ...



Dear Janus, thanks for the piece of advice you've just given us. I will invite you to a cup of café con leche at Plaza Mayor. Lol

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## paulistano (9 Sep 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Dear Janus, thanks for the piece of advice you've just given us. I will invite you to a cup of café con leche at Plaza Mayor. Lol
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk 4



Me estoy imaginando a los camareros de la Plaza Mayor hasta los cojones en el día de hoy de escuchar a los clientes pedir "cap of café con leche"!!!:XX:


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Sep 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Dear Janus, thanks for the piece of advice you've just given us. I will invite you to a cup of café con leche at Plaza Mayor. Lol
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk 4



Relaxin! caballero RE-LA-XIN!


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Dear Janus, thanks for the piece of advice you've just given us. I will invite you to a cup of café con leche at Plaza Mayor. Lol
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk 4



Prefiero mejor un cubalibre de ron y en un garito con luces centelleantes de neón. No obstante, thanks in advance pero no utilizo eso de lo que presume la muñequita porno autonómica.


We have to get rid of this whore because we're willing to achieve a new reality in this shit country.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2013 at 23:23 ----------

Señores, molaría mucho que el SP se diese una vuelta y comenzase a bajar porque ahí se podría ganar mucha pasta debido a que el nivel de complacencia es elevado. Pero hay que ser honesto y decir que el SP es alcista a nivel de serie de precios, a nivel de momentum, a nivel de estocástico ........

No se empeñen en ir contra tendencia porque se acierta en una de diez y ese acierto no está reservado para el gacelerío.

No quiten ojo y piensen poco porque "ojos antes que cerebro". Empecinarse siempre es contraproducente y, en bolsa, especialmente caro.


----------



## j.w.pepper (9 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Prefiero mejor un cubalibre de ron y en un garito con luces centelleantes de neón. No obstante, thanks in advance pero no utilizo eso de lo que presume la muñequita porno autonómica.
> 
> 
> We have to get rid of this whore because we're willing to achieve a new reality in this shit country.
> caro.




How about a relaxing massage at D'Angelo. Madrid is 'fan'. 

By the way, I think you have to use shitty -adj - instead of shit - noun-.





.[/QUOTE]



Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Relaxin! caballero RE-LA-XIN!



Hisholiness, hoy he estado con un abogado experto en Taxes de una big four y me decía que están trabajando bastante en Brasil pero que allí el pelotazo lo está dando empresas del estilo a Accenture. Dice que sin embargo hay bastantes consultoras también grandes y con diversificación geográfica que no consiguen ganar dinero. En su opinión, un bache intenso económico se llevaría por delante a muchas de estas empresas. ¿cómo lo estás viendo por allí?.

Por aquí, debe haber bastantes consultores así que agita el árbol y vamos a montar un buen debate. La bolsa de momento está muy "routed".

---------- Post added 09-sep-2013 at 23:39 ----------




j.w.pepper dijo:


> How about a relaxing massage at D'Angelo. Madrid is 'fan'.
> 
> By the way, I think you have to use shitty -adj - instead of shit - noun-.
> 
> ...





Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk 4[/QUOTE]

You`re right,

About costing vices, perhaps this place is too expensive, OK?


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Me estoy imaginando a los camareros de la Plaza Mayor hasta los cojones en el día de hoy de escuchar a los clientes pedir "cap of café con leche"!!!:XX:









En honor a Claca


----------



## tarrito (9 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Me estoy imaginando a los camareros de la Plaza Mayor hasta los cojones en el día de hoy de escuchar a los clientes pedir "cap of café con leche"!!!:XX:



[YOUTUBE]2gtMaGlkfb8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hisholiness, hoy he estado con un abogado experto en Taxes de una big four y me decía que están trabajando bastante en Brasil pero que allí el pelotazo lo está dando empresas del estilo a Accenture. Dice que sin embargo hay bastantes consultoras también grandes y con diversificación geográfica que no consiguen ganar dinero. En su opinión, un bache intenso económico se llevaría por delante a muchas de estas empresas. ¿cómo lo estás viendo por allí?.
> 
> Por aquí, debe haber bastantes consultores así que agita el árbol y vamos a montar un buen debate. La bolsa de momento está muy "routed".



Taxes es la palabra mágica en Brasil amigo. 

No hay un sistema fiscal más complejo y caotico que el brasileño. Para que te hagas una idea, en el estudio anual de BM "ease of doing business" hay un epigrafe en el que compara el numero de horas necesarias para preparar y pagar impuestos. En España, que no es ningun paraiso burocratico, son 167 horas/año, en Brasil......2.600 putas horas/año!

Time to prepare and pay taxes (hours) | Data | Table

Y no solo eso, el problema es la inseguridad juridica. La ley es poco o nada clara, y las normas cambian de un dia para otro. 

Uno de los trabajos mejor pagados aqui es el de abogado tributario o perito fiscal/contable, tipos que optimizan la maraña fiscal de las empresas, muchas han doblado margenes contratando estos tios.

Yo lo veo asi, ese negocio es la hostia, hay muchos consultores haciendo mucha pasta en estos temas.
Tambien en triangulación fiscal internacional para la repatriación de beneficios, ahi se que accenture y deloitte estan fuertes, es lo que conozco. Por otro lado, como les afectaria un bache economico? Pues no lo tengo claro, al final esos servicios son los que pueden hacer que una empresa gane o pierda dinero, y creo que cuando vengan mal dadas las empresas no prescindirán de eso, si cabe incluso hasta sean más necesarios.

Por otro lado hacer dinero aqui no es facil, los costes fijos son altos, una empresa grande tiene que alcanzar mucho volumen para dar EBITDA positivo, eso si una vez que llegas a break-even el beneficio se dispara.


----------



## LCIRPM (9 Sep 2013)

Jelou a todos. Veo que ha habido guerra química o sucia, baneos y mamoneos en el HILO durante mis vacaciones.
Me alegro de que siga el rollo y pillo sitio.


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2013)

Por cierto, esperan al cierre de la sesión por la tarde y anuncian ampliaciones de capital en Sabadell y Monte dei Paschi.

Huele a que van a comenzar a pedir dinero a tocomocho.


----------



## j.w.pepper (10 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Taxes es la palabra mágica en Brasil amigo.
> 
> No hay un sistema fiscal más complejo y caotico que el brasileño. Para que te hagas una idea, en el estudio anual de BM "ease of doing business" hay un epigrafe en el que compara el numero de horas necesarias para preparar y pagar impuestos. En España, que no es ningun paraiso burocratico, son 167 horas/año, en Brasil......2.600 putas horas/año!
> 
> ...



Interesante lo de los costes fijos, en un país en el que los costes laborales no parecen elevados - esa es la impresión que tengo -. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## McFly (10 Sep 2013)

Acabo de ver el discurso y pa no saber inglés nos está tan mal.... La muchacha se ha esforzao e incluso le ha dao tonito


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Sep 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Interesante lo de los costes fijos, en un país en el que los costes laborales no parecen elevados - esa es la impresión que tengo -.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk 4




Pues creo que te equivocas... Costes laborales? aprox 90% del salario bruto del empleado. A pagar en varios impuestos y tasas diferentes claro. 

Si ya de por si los sueldos aqui estan bubujeadisimos...para una empresa extranjera llegar y que un ingeniero de sistemas con 3-5 años de experiencia te cueste 6 o 7k€ al mes es un shock.

Dato curioso; La seguridad Social (INSS), para algunas empresas (depende de a lo que se dediquen), se paga como un % de la facturación de la empresa, para otras es un 22% de la nomina del trabajador y para otras empresas es mixto, es decir, dependiendo del tipo de facturas que expidas cada mes una parte se paga en nomina y otra sobre la facturación. Imaginate cada cierre de mes el calculo de la nomina...una locura.

Aqui le podeis echar un vistazo a los salarios brasileños de diferentes sectores, dividis por 3 y teneis el tipo de cambio actual con el real.
Tabela de salários no Brasil - Setor Financeiro - EXAME.com - EXAME.com


----------



## j.w.pepper (10 Sep 2013)

McFly dijo:


> Acabo de ver el discurso y pa no saber inglés nos está tan mal.... La muchacha se ha esforzao e incluso le ha dao tonito



Oh yeah, there is nothing like a relaxing speech by Annie Bottle. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## j.w.pepper (10 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Pues creo que te equivocas... Costes laborales? aprox 90% del salario bruto del empleado. A pagar en varios impuestos y tasas diferentes claro.
> 
> Si ya de por si los sueldos aqui estan bubujeadisimos...para una empresa extranjera llegar y que un ingeniero de sistemas con 3-5 años de experiencia te cueste 6 o 7k€ al mes es un shock.
> 
> ...



Pues yo que pensaba que además de las materias primas, esa era una de las ventajas competitivas del país. Me imagino entonces que comparativamente lo que si es bajo es el salario mínimo y los empleos poco cualificados respecto a Europa. Hace tiempo que no voy por allá, pero en la época de FHC e incluso primeros años de Lula me llamaba la atención que las tiendas tenían más dependientes que en España sin tener éstas un gran movimiento, o que por ejemplo los cajeros del Walmart cobraban muy poco. Habiendo conocido o Brasil, coincido en lo que se dice en este foro que lo del Brasil es un burbujón que tarde o temprano estallara y que les queda mucho por hacer: corrupción, educación, sanidad, distribución de la renta, seguridad, burrocracia, infraestructura turística, etc.

It seemed impossible, but Mr. Ansar's been outdone by Annie Bottle.


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Sep 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Pues yo que pensaba que además de las materias primas, esa era una de las ventajas competitivas del país. Me imagino entonces que comparativamente lo que si es bajo es el salario mínimo y los empleos poco cualificados respecto a Europa. Hace tiempo que no voy por allá, pero en la época de FHC e incluso primeros años de Lula me llamaba la atención que las tiendas tenían más dependientes que en España sin tener éstas un gran movimiento, o que por ejemplo los cajeros del Walmart cobraban muy poco. Habiendo conocido o Brasil, coincido en lo que se dice en este foro que lo del Brasil es un burbujón que tarde o temprano estallara y que les queda mucho por hacer: corrupción, educación, sanidad, distribución de la renta, seguridad, burrocracia, infraestructura turística, etc.
> 
> It seemed impossible, but Mr. Ansar's been outdone by Annie Bottle.



Ahí tienes razón, los salarios bajos son muy bajos y los puestos de atención al cliente en restaurantes, tienda, etc están sobredimensionados, creo que puede tener algo que ver con la fiscalidad, como explique antes, creo que pagan la seg Soc. Por facturación y no por empleado, es un incentivo a la contratación.


----------



## Cantor (10 Sep 2013)

pero qué nerviosico me tiene Nadal!!! :cook::cook:


----------



## atman (10 Sep 2013)

Cantor dijo:


> pero qué nerviosico me tiene Nadal!!! :cook::cook:



Creo que el chaval ya tiene novia...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Sep 2013)

Entro, posteo esto que me parece cojonudo

_Is a democracy, such as we know it, the last improvement possible in government? Is it not possible to take a step further towards recognizing and organizing the rights of man? There will never be a really free and enlightened State until the State comes to recognize the individual as a higher and independent power, from which all its own power and authority are derived, and treats him accordingly. I please myself with imagining a State at least which can afford to be just to all men, and to treat the individual with respect as a neighbor; which even would not think it inconsistent with its own repose if a few were to live aloof from it, not meddling with it, nor embraced by it, who fulfilled all the duties of neighbors and fellow-men._​
HENRY DAVID THOREAU

y sigo vamos Nadal!!


----------



## Misterio (10 Sep 2013)

85 puntos arriba el Ibex, ya lo dijo el gato gap a la baja.


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Sep 2013)

McFly dijo:


> Acabo de ver el discurso y pa no saber inglés nos está tan mal.... La muchacha se ha esforzao e incluso le ha dao tonito



Tonito de esquizofrénica, querrá usted decir.

Hoy habrá que ir buscando un punto de salida del Ibex porque tiene toda la pinta de que estamos en la calma que precede a la tormenta.

Buenos días y suerte a todos.


----------



## amago45 (10 Sep 2013)

Bankinter y sus valoraciones para Ibex35
http://blog.bankinter.com/cfs-file.ashx/__key/CommunityServer.Blogs.Components.WeblogFiles/bankinter/2063.ratios_2D00_ibex_2D00_9sept_2D00_2013.PNG


----------



## inversobres (10 Sep 2013)

Impresionante el Nikkei. El ibex tiene que tantear bien los 8700 luego ya tal. Veremos, pero tiene pinta de visitar los 89xx de fran.


----------



## The Hellion (10 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Entro, posteo esto que me parece cojonudo
> 
> _Is a democracy, such as we know it, the last improvement possible in government? Is it not possible to take a step further towards recognizing and organizing the rights of man? There will never be a really free and enlightened State until the State comes to recognize the individual as a higher and independent power, from which all its own power and authority are derived, and treats him accordingly. I please myself with imagining a State at least which can afford to be just to all men, and to treat the individual with respect as a neighbor; which even would not think it inconsistent with its own repose if a few were to live aloof from it, not meddling with it, nor embraced by it, who fulfilled all the duties of neighbors and fellow-men._​
> HENRY DAVID THOREAU
> ...



Pero conociendo a mis vecinos pepitorros, no sé yo si quiero un estado tan respetuoso con sus deseos. Es triste, sobre todo si no eres un marciano, pero las sociedades modernas y sus dirigentes están hechas las unas para los otros. 

Si mis conciudadanos fuesen hveiers, no tendríamos (no permitiríamos) dirigentes jarolos. 

Y por una vez en mi vida, puedo decir que a las pruebas me remito.


----------



## paulistano (10 Sep 2013)

Buenos dias, 

Que gran error vender ayer:ouch:

Ibex 70 pumtos arriba....

---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 08:35 ----------

Por cierto, ostiaZo is coming in amper

Noticias de Mercados - Las cajas, Jove y los herederos de Mera pactan la desinversión de TviKap en Amper


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> Que gran error vender ayer:ouch:
> 
> ...



Y yo que estaba toda contenta porque vendi mi larguito del viernes en 8660f, máximo de ayer...


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

parece ser que tenemos un pequeño error de calculo ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Sep 2013)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pero conociendo a mis vecinos pepitorros, no sé yo si quiero un estado tan respetuoso con sus deseos. Es triste, sobre todo si no eres un marciano, pero las sociedades modernas y sus dirigentes están hechas las unas para los otros.
> 
> Si mis conciudadanos fuesen hveiers, no tendríamos (no permitiríamos) dirigentes jarolos.
> 
> Y por una vez en mi vida, puedo decir que a las pruebas me remito.



Se lo que quiere decir, pero no es cuestión de que un estado sea reflejo de los deseos de ciertos grupos, sino de que el estado trate con respeto a TODOS los miembros de la sociedad. Para mí este párrafo es el fundamental:

*I please myself with imagining a State at least which can afford to be just to all men, and to treat the individual with respect as a neighbor.​*


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

veremos si cierran el gap , pero me da que tendremos peponazo , asi que todos preparidos para cargar largos ienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Sep 2013)

Las Prisas han empezado fuertes de volumen.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 09:06 ----------

Intento un cortito IBEX 8705f


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Sep 2013)

Sacyr me hizo perder pasta largo y ahora palmaré también corto. Su p m! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

cerramos cortos 8630-8690 :: cargamos largos con tres cojones :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 09:10 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sacyr me hizo perder pasta largo y ahora palmaré también corto. Su p m!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



triste destino el de la gacela ienso:


----------



## paulistano (10 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sacyr me hizo perder pasta largo y ahora palmaré también corto. Su p m!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



HIja puta, 3,07...la cifra que tanto hemos perseguido por aquí y la mayoría creo que estamos desaparecidos en combate....cansados de tanto meneo abajo:ouch:

No sé si Krim o Holisness la llevan aún....

---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 09:12 ----------

como juegan con nosotros, justo despues del no a las olimpiadas...peponazo en sacyr....


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

sacynerosa 4,35% de subida :bla:

---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 09:16 ----------

no os vengais abajo gacelillas , daos vidilla y aplicad el stop :Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Sep 2013)

Corto en el valor que más sube. Ni el jato es capaz de semejante proeza ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## inversobres (10 Sep 2013)

Y ahi lo tenemos, tanteando los 8700. Huele a chupinazo, pero no adelantemos nada que asi es como se pierde patrimonio.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Corto en el valor que más sube. Ni el jato es capaz de semejante proeza ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



el discipulo superando al maestro :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (10 Sep 2013)

Se supone y digo se supone, que el movimiento a la contra del primero será muy fuerte.


----------



## davinci (10 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Las Prisas han empezado fuertes de volumen.



¿Este es el empellón bueno?


----------



## Cascooscuro (10 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Se supone y digo se supone, que el movimiento a la contra del primero será muy fuerte.



La parte contratante de la primera parte...

Eing?::


----------



## Abner (10 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Se supone y digo se supone, que el movimiento a la contra del primero será muy fuerte.



Hace 3 días dejaron un nivel pendiente en 8733 aprox. A ver si se produce un rebote ahí, porque tambíen hay niveles pendientes en el 8539 y 8509. De todas maneras, está la cosa rara, rara. 

Y Morgan Stanley diciendo que esto va para arriba mientras la deuda se incrementa.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (10 Sep 2013)

Largo en acerinox basándome en la estimación de Bankinter vista antes.


----------



## FranR (10 Sep 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> La parte contratante de la primera parte...
> 
> Eing?::



Es tema del IF que hace dos días decía que martes muy volátil. Así que si peponeamos al principio vendrá pandoro al final


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

este es el gap que esperaba :fiufiu:


----------



## inversobres (10 Sep 2013)

Pegadicos al 730. Lo raro es el dax, parece el chicharro europeo desde hace meses por los viajes que le meten. Casi a la altura del churribex.


----------



## FranR (10 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> este es el gap que esperaba :fiufiu:



El gap el que le han dejado usted en el hogar de Pandoro.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

hay este flandercito siempre tan amable :rolleye:

este gap definira el destino del ibex :bla:


----------



## Algas (10 Sep 2013)

Buenos días,

Las MTS qué compré y canté ayer andan peponeando.

No soy ningún ejperto, pero la veo bastante bien. Si algún veterano del pinta y colorea tiene a bien confirmar con alguna gráfica... A ver si nos apuntamos unas plusvis post-no-jjoo


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

bueno el subir no acabara hasta por lo menos el vencimiento trimestral del 20 con alguna correccion en la jran alcista , pero nos vamos a los 9500-9700 .

luego caeremos para cerrar el gap de hoy


----------



## FranR (10 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno el subir no acabara hasta por lo menos el vencimiento trimestral del 20 con alguna correccion en la jran alcista , pero nos vamos a los 9500-9700 .
> 
> luego caeremos para cerrar el gap de hoy



Ok ya tenemos una pista a corto plazo. 

P. D. El gap de hoy no se le cierra ni cayendo encima un tapón de alberca.


----------



## inversobres (10 Sep 2013)

Abner, estamos en 730. Tocado. No tiene pinta de frenar, van muy pasados.


----------



## The Hellion (10 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ok ya tenemos una pista a corto plazo.
> 
> P. D. El gap de hoy no se le cierra ni cayendo encima un tapón de alberca.



It ain't no gap, it's a cornhole.


----------



## FranR (10 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Abner, estamos en 730. Tocado. No tiene pinta de frenar, van muy pasados.



774 es mi límite, luego reversal al gato


----------



## Abner (10 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Abner, estamos en 730. Tocado. No tiene pinta de frenar, van muy pasados.



Hay que ver si se pasan más de 15 puntos. Es normal que en un nivel se muevan arriba y abajo para sacudirse posis que no les interesen. 

Pero sí, lleva bastante fuerza.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

este gap es el bueno , ya no paramos hasta la jran alcista 9000 para corregir un poco y luego directos a los 9500-9700 mas o menos , asi que advertidos quedais ejpertitos :no:


----------



## Krim (10 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> HIja puta, 3,07...la cifra que tanto hemos perseguido por aquí y la mayoría creo que estamos desaparecidos en combate....cansados de tanto meneo abajo:ouch:
> 
> No sé si Krim o Holisness la llevan aún....
> 
> ...



Aquí estamos...y estamos de pura chiripa, porque el stop lo tenía en 2.60 y mientras estaba de vacaciones pasó rozando, pero mira...no saltó, y aquí seguimos .


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

nada de reversals ni pollas en vinagre , el peponeo no cesara , advertidos quedais , el que avisa no es traidor :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Sep 2013)

Buenos dias señorias, 

aun pesandolo mucho a nuestro poco optimista compañero el sr.Inversobres, el subir es nuestro destino en lo universal y lo bursatil. Compren por una España lider en aparentar saber idiomas.

Tef cerca de los 11 again. PODEMOS.

PD: Mr.P hasta donde le dicen sus pantallas que llega el daxie?


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Corto en el valor que más sube. Ni el jato es capaz de semejante proeza ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



aplique el stop loss por el amor de lol :8: 


6,4% de subida ya :ouch:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Sep 2013)

Por lo menos en el daxie habia posicionamiento claro en los 81xx bajos, con un recorrido de unos 250 puntos, con un apalancamiento de 3 en esta operacion salen ya cosas interesantes para los tradercillos.


----------



## Abner (10 Sep 2013)

@inversobres. Como ve, se ha producido una parada en el precio en esa zona. A ver qué pasa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Sep 2013)

@FranR, como ve al BBVA¿?

Sin tener ni idea del valor parece que esta caro, como queriendo hacer un despeñamiento, o es que la idea de ampliacion de capital del sabadell me nubla el sentido.


----------



## inversobres (10 Sep 2013)

Abner dijo:


> @inversobres. Como ve, se ha producido una parada en el precio en esa zona. A ver qué pasa.



Efectivamente, ahora parece que vuelven a la carga. Tenemos meneo ahi, de momento mirando.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

no os enterais ejpertitos , el peponeo no cesara :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Sep 2013)

Dejo una compañia para OoM, ADIDAS. Pertenece (cia) al selecto club del daxie de no bajo ni aunque me muelan a palos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Sep 2013)

Piramidar y capitular ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## amago45 (10 Sep 2013)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Este es el empellón bueno?



Benito y Monjardín han comprado 300k acciones a 0,22. 
Vengo observando que el rango de precios de compra de estos tíos era por debajo de 0,205 Si han comprado a 0.22 espero que sea por algo y que no haya sido el becario que se haya equivocado 8:


----------



## FranR (10 Sep 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> @FranR, como ve al BBVA¿?
> 
> Sin tener ni idea del valor parece que esta caro, como queriendo hacer un despeñamiento, o es que la idea de ampliacion de capital del sabadell me nubla el sentido.



La veo muy cara, hasta que no vea un 6 por delante ni la miro


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Piramidar y capitular ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



graso error reve , stop loss y a otra cosa mariposa ienso:


----------



## paulistano (10 Sep 2013)

en bankinter han dejado paqueton de 40k titulos compra en 3,68.


----------



## ponzi (10 Sep 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Dejo una compañia para OoM, ADIDAS. Pertenece (cia) al selecto club del daxie de no bajo ni aunque me muelan a palos.



La comente hace un año es de mis acciones preferidas del dax junto a Henkel y Sap....Aunque bueno ya luego mas tarde añadí Vw y Bmw. Adidas es el claro ejemplo de lo que puede ser un buen negocio bien gestionado.Últimamente he añadido a esta lista las tabacaleras.


----------



## romanrdgz (10 Sep 2013)

Definitivamente soy gafe. Me pasó con Campofrío, y ahora con Sacyr. Aguanto bajadas duras, pero finalmente vendo con pérdidas el día antes del pepinazo.

Vivo con miedo a despertarme un día con largos bigotes de jato


----------



## ponzi (10 Sep 2013)

Adidas (pag 110)


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...20-habeis-visto-ibex-35-julio-2012-a-110.html

Estaba a 50-55


----------



## optimistic1985 (10 Sep 2013)

como veis el santander?


----------



## paulistano (10 Sep 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Definitivamente soy gafe. Me pasó con Campofrío, y ahora con Sacyr. Aguanto bajadas duras, pero finalmente vendo con pérdidas el día antes del pepinazo.
> 
> Vivo con miedo a despertarme un día con largos bigotes de jato



Ya cuando me pasa eso me rio, ya estoy vacunado.




Bueno, no, en serio, de reirme leches, me cojo unos cabreos que me cago en todo )::


----------



## ghkghk (10 Sep 2013)

Cuando el año que viene el Ibex esté en 11.000 agradeceréis que Montoro con su fiscalidad no os haya dejado vender.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

amonoh alcistillas :Baile:


----------



## juanfer (10 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cuando el año que viene el Ibex esté en 11.000 agradeceréis que Montoro con su fiscalidad no os haya dejado vender.



Yo creo mas bien que cuando el ibex este en 5000 estará mucho tiempo ya que Montoro con su fiscalidad no nos permite comprar.


----------



## inversobres (10 Sep 2013)

Van lanzadisimos, buscando los maximos de fran.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Van lanzadisimos, buscando los maximos de fran.



el rabazo sera aun mayor , 8900-9000 :fiufiu:


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Sep 2013)

¿Nadie comenta il sorpasso?


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

MV siempre confio en la madre patria , spaghettilandia no es rival para la piel de toro :no: inocho:


----------



## paulistano (10 Sep 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Definitivamente soy gafe. Me pasó con Campofrío, y ahora con Sacyr. Aguanto bajadas duras, pero finalmente vendo con pérdidas el día antes del pepinazo.
> 
> Vivo con miedo a despertarme un día con largos bigotes de jato



Por si le sirve de consuelo:

Ayer canto por aquí orden den bkt a 3,601 de 9.000 títulos.

No me gustaba el tema (facepalm) y retiro la orden 3 minutos antes del cierre por no quedarme abierto y tal...en la subasta se me hubiese cruzado

Hoy abre con gap hasta 3,66 y ahora anda por los 3,72.

Más de mil euros a tomar por culo....aunque también es verdad que igual hubiese vendido en la apertura, quien sabe...pero algo me hubiese llevado, que coño::


----------



## torrefacto (10 Sep 2013)

Como cojones puede subir tanto el ibex? A datos macro el país esta mucho peor y draghi tampoco a garantizado la bajada de tipos, esto cualquiera lo entiende


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> Como cojones puede subir tanto el ibex? A datos macro el país esta mucho peor y draghi tampoco a garantizado la bajada de tipos, esto cualquiera lo entiende



superacion de la jran bajista , pullback y rabazo al alza


----------



## inversobres (10 Sep 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> Como cojones puede subir tanto el ibex? A datos macro el país esta mucho peor y draghi tampoco a garantizado la bajada de tipos, esto cualquiera lo entiende



Es el mercado que hay, todo lo malo significa estimulos. Todo esta podrido, los grandes lo saben. El volumen es ridiculo, gacelero, con un pedo mueves el mundo.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (10 Sep 2013)

Déjeles Maestro, les lleva avisando hace semanas y no se enteran....



muertoviviente dijo:


> superacion de la jran bajista , pullback y rabazo al alza


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Es el mercado que hay, todo lo malo significa estimulos. Todo esta podrido, los grandes lo saben. El volumen es ridiculo, gacelero, con un pedo mueves el mundo.



todo es por TECNICO chavalin :no:


----------



## juanfer (10 Sep 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> Como cojones puede subir tanto el ibex? A datos macro el país esta mucho peor y draghi tampoco a garantizado la bajada de tipos, esto cualquiera lo entiende



Las elecciones Alemanas son el 22 de este mes justo después del vencimiento trimiestral. Aprovechen las subidas hasta los 9800 del IBex.

Luego, Pandoro is coming.


----------



## inversobres (10 Sep 2013)

Lo siento amigos, lo siento por los buenos (janus, fran, abner, vmmp, bertok... seguro que me dejo muchos) pero paso de seguir en el hilo hasta que sea legible. Os leo en el blog.

Animo.



> Las elecciones Alemanas son el 22 de este mes justo después del vencimiento trimiestral. Aprovechen las subidas hasta los 9800 del IBex.
> 
> Luego, Pandoro is coming.



En una semana y media 1000 pipos??::


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Déjeles Maestro, les lleva avisando hace semanas y no se enteran....



no me diga que se creyo lo de la jran bajista ::


----------



## Namreir (10 Sep 2013)

Ya os avise, el IBEX se va a los 10.000.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (10 Sep 2013)

Por supuesto, con usted siempre gano, le sigo al pie de la letra !!!! siento que haya dejado un poco de lado el euro/dólar... 




muertoviviente dijo:


> no me diga que se creyo lo de la jran bajista ::


----------



## juanfer (10 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Lo siento amigos, lo siento por los buenos (janus, fran, abner, vmmp, bertok... seguro que me dejo muchos) pero paso de seguir en el hilo hasta que sea legible. Os leo en el blog.
> 
> Animo.
> 
> ...



yes we can.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Por supuesto, con usted siempre gano, le sigo al pie de la letra !!!! siento que haya dejado un poco de lado el euro/dólar...



asi que sigue lo que digo al pie de la letra y siempre gana , ustec si que sabe trollear al personal :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 11:51 ----------

bueno dejandome de bromas , la cosa esta clara , peponeo hasta el vencimiento y luego iremos a cerrar el gap de hoy , no tendremos cierre mensual por encima de la jran alcista 9000


----------



## Krim (10 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Lo siento amigos, lo siento por los buenos (janus, fran, abner, vmmp, bertok... seguro que me dejo muchos) pero paso de seguir en el hilo hasta que sea legible. Os leo en el blog.
> 
> Animo.
> 
> En una semana y media 1000 pipos??::



Hay precedentes...véase Finales de Noviembre-Principios Diciembre del 2011.

No digo ni que si ni que no (y tampoco soy quien para decirlo, lol), pero aunque suene a locura, peores cosas se han visto.


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV siempre confio en la madre patria , spaghettilandia no es rival para la piel de toro :no: inocho:



spaghettilandia nos da un disgusto en el peor de los momentos, como buenas drama-queens que son


----------



## juanfer (10 Sep 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> spaghettilandia nos da un disgusto en el peor de los momentos, como buenas drama-queens que son



En la uropa esto es un desastre.

Cuando el euro se pone fuerte contra el dolar, aparece alguien hablando del eneismo rescate a Grecia.

Cuando los indices europeos se vienen arriba siempre sale alguien que jode la subida. 

Hoy los Italianos, luego Portugueses, España, Holanda siempre hay alguien que tiene problemas.


----------



## desastre total (10 Sep 2013)

Seguro que me equivocaré como siempre pero Sacyr tiene una pinta de que alguien está haciendo acumulación a lo bestia... no sé hasta donde quieren que suba esto pero no parece que se pare el tema hoy. Eso sí, porque ayer acertara que a nadie se le ocurra hacerme caso que no tengo ni puñetera idea de esto.


----------



## mpbk (10 Sep 2013)

desastre total dijo:


> Seguro que me equivocaré como siempre pero Sacyr tiene una pinta de que alguien está haciendo acumulación a lo bestia... no sé hasta donde quieren que suba esto pero no parece que se pare el tema hoy. Eso sí, porque ayer acertara que a nadie se le ocurra hacerme caso que no tengo ni puñetera idea de esto.



vas por buen camino, pero la acumulación ya la hicieron hace semanas, ahora solo están disfrutando de la inversión.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (10 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La comente hace un año es de mis acciones preferidas del dax junto a Henkel y Sap....Aunque bueno ya luego mas tarde añadí Vw y Bmw. Adidas es el claro ejemplo de lo que puede ser un buen negocio bien gestionado.Últimamente he añadido a esta lista las tabacaleras.



.
ponzi, help, ¿sabes algo de ZF Friedrichshafen AG? Fabrican, entre otras muchas cosas, cajas de cambio que puedes encontrar en, desde un Serie 1 de BMW a un Bentley.

Con 123 fábricas en 27 países y casi 70.000 empleados me extraña que no cotize por ningún lado, pero no encuentro el ticker.


ZF Friedrichshafen AG


En los USA: 
ZF Group North American Operations (NAO) is the North American arm of German transmission, chassis, and driveline manufacturer ZF Friedrichshafen AG


----------



## atman (10 Sep 2013)

No cotiza.

As stockholders, the Zeppelin Foundation - which is administered by the *City of Friedrichshafen* - holds 93.8 percent and the Dr. Jürgen and Irmgard Ulderup Foundation Lemförde holds 6.2 percent of shares.


----------



## Claca (10 Sep 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...miles-y-pa-mitico-octubre-99.html#post9832846

Pues eso, pero no hay más. Esta subida no significa absolutamente nada.


----------



## atman (10 Sep 2013)

Claca dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...miles-y-pa-mitico-octubre-99.html#post9832846
> 
> Pues eso, pero no hay más. Esta subida no significa absolutamente nada.



NO significará nada, pero picaaa.... 

(obnubilado me deja su firma cada vez que postea...)


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

Claca dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...miles-y-pa-mitico-octubre-99.html#post9832846
> 
> Pues eso, pero no hay más. Esta subida no significa absolutamente nada.



significara que no tienes ni gota conocimiento :ouch:


----------



## Krim (10 Sep 2013)

Claca dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...miles-y-pa-mitico-octubre-99.html#post9832846
> 
> Pues eso, pero no hay más. Esta subida no significa absolutamente nada.



Significa pandorada para el que se pusiera corto, y plusvis para los que la pillaran a corto...eso significa.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Sep 2013)

Cabrón, al final he tenido que darte un thanks. Ha sido buenisima. 





muertoviviente dijo:


> asi que sigue lo que digo al pie de la letra y siempre gana , ustec si que sabe trollear al personal :Aplauso:





Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayco (10 Sep 2013)

Cuantos años hace que no llegamos a los 10.000? Yo por si acaso voy vendiendo... que me huelo a que la hostia va a ser gorda en octubre. Remember, octubre.


----------



## Claca (10 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> NO significará nada, pero picaaa....



Es que es la idea. Sobre lo que ha pasado estos días en relación a los JJOO, hay que pensar qué queda bien de cara a la galería, a saber: un Japón radiactivo que debe lucir lo más seguro y acogedor posible, un IBEX que contra todo pronóstico ni se inmuta por el FAIL de la candidatura española, marcando paquete y haciendo que la gente se olvide que sigue por debajo de la resistencia de medio plazo. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iles-y-pa-mitico-octubre-104.html#post9834198

Quédate con ese último párrafo, sólo se han cebado en el lado corto. No han saltado demasiados stops de posiciones compradoras, no han creado la escenografía necesaria para que la gente piense en vender.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (10 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> No cotiza.
> 
> As stockholders, the Zeppelin Foundation - which is administered by the *City of Friedrichshafen* - holds 93.8 percent and the Dr. Jürgen and Irmgard Ulderup Foundation Lemförde holds 6.2 percent of shares.



Gracias, eso me parecía, que no cotizaba; lo que me deja a cuadros es que una empresa industrial puntera en su campo dependa de una administración municipal ::

Desde luego que es otro mundo. Aquí nuestras administraciones se dedican a otras cosas ... ::

Es curioso el mundo empresarial alemán, hay un montón de empresones que no cotizan. Otra que me viene ahora es Heel, líder en medicina homeopática.

Creo que es uno de los problemas de la economía española. Pasas de los 5-6 empresones gordos del IBEX a las pymes familiares, que la mayoría son una mierda, y en medio hay un vacío impresionante (y si alguien me corrige esta impresión respiraría aliviado)


----------



## Claca (10 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Significa pandorada para el que se pusiera corto, y plusvis para los que la pillaran a corto...eso significa.



Bueno, esa era mi intención cuando colgué el gráfico el otro día, señalar a cortísimo plazo a partir de qué nivel se cerraban los cortos para evitar escozor y se abrían largos buscando 700+, y eso que no suelo meterme en berenjenales de corto plazo, pero esa vez estaba todo muy claro.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cabrón, al final he tenido que darte un thanks. Ha sido buenisima.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



de vez en cuando MV tiene unas salidas buenisimas pero se repite mucho ienso:

---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 12:48 ----------

reve al final piramidas o asumes perdidas ? ienso:


----------



## j.w.pepper (10 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> de vez en cuando MV tiene unas salidas buenisimas pero se repite mucho ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 12:48 ----------
> 
> reve al final piramidas o asumes perdidas ? ienso:



No se si será gol de señor, pero milagro, *un agradecimiento por parte del gato*, relacionado con una gasolinera. No lo vaya a retirar.

By the way, gacela que se sube a TEF a 10.94.


----------



## sirpask (10 Sep 2013)

Dos preguntillas, ¿a que nivel del ibex empiezo a vender? (8XXX) y cuando el ibex se tiña de rojo bermellon..¿Que indice veis potable? Dax, S&P, Nasdaq, londres?


----------



## j.w.pepper (10 Sep 2013)

Invierta en el COMEX, que las relaxing caps of café con leche se van a poner de moda. Largos todos en el café.


----------



## plusvis (10 Sep 2013)

Por si puede ser de ayuda a alguien, sobre el Sabadell
¿Es buena o mala la ampliación de capital anunciada por Banco Sabadell - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## MattCoy (10 Sep 2013)

Bueno, pues para mi, que dicho sea de paso, no tengo ni puta idea, el nivel clave creo que es un cierre diario por encima de 8920 puntos... si conseguimos romper ese nivel nos podemos ir a los 10000, pero si no, creo que podemos volver a bajar a los 8000 o, incluso a los 75xx.

A ver lo que pasa...


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> No se si será gol de señor, pero milagro, *un agradecimiento por parte del gato*, relacionado con una gasolinera. No lo vaya a retirar.
> 
> By the way, gacela que se sube a TEF a 10.94.



pero que cojones pasa aqui , no he dado tal thanks :ouch:


----------



## juanfer (10 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero que cojones pasa aqui , no he dado tal thanks :ouch:



Jato te han metido un trollano han dado un thanks?

El jato ha dado un thanks.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

ya lo vi y ya lo quite , a lo mejor estaba endrogado o algo , pero mejor cambio mi contraseña :8:

---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 13:15 ----------

amonoh alcistillas :baba:


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Sep 2013)

y amper en caida libre...


----------



## mfernama (10 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y amper en caida libre...



Parece que se baja gente importante del carro:

Noticias de Mercados - Las cajas, Jove y los herederos de Mera pactan la desinversión de TviKap en Amper


----------



## alimon (10 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y amper en caida libre...



Ojo que pierde la directriz alcista.

Sacado de bolsacanaria:

AMPER

Tvikap, accionista significativo, rebaja su participación por debajo del 20% (18,303%).

Mal, ahora que empezaba a levantar cabeza el fondo de referencia con el que opera en el valor gente del entoro de la antigua Avanzit minora peso en la empresa.



Más información en BolsaCanaria .info Asesoría Financiera IBEX Bolsa Mercados Noticias


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Sep 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Gracias, eso me parecía, que no cotizaba; lo que me deja a cuadros es que una empresa industrial puntera en su campo dependa de una administración municipal ::
> 
> Desde luego que es otro mundo. Aquí nuestras administraciones se dedican a otras cosas ... ::
> 
> ...



También están presentes aquí a través de ZF SACHS ESPAÑA SA en Lezama (Bizkaia)


----------



## Sin_Perdón (10 Sep 2013)

Uno fuera de amper a 1,21. ATPC.


----------



## amago45 (10 Sep 2013)

Ojo PRISA 0,23 superado


----------



## paulistano (10 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Ojo que pierde la directriz alcista.
> 
> Sacado de bolsacanaria:
> 
> ...



Dentro a 1,20

Veremos si la pierde o se va para arriba


----------



## inversobres (10 Sep 2013)

Solo una cosa, 0.75%. Es posible que peguen el viaje pre-1700.

Adios.


----------



## j.w.pepper (10 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya lo vi y ya lo quite , a lo mejor estaba endrogado o algo , pero mejor cambio mi contraseña :8:
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 13:15 ----------
> 
> amonoh alcistillas :baba:



Debería darme el thanks a mi por avisarle.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Debería darme el thanks a mi por avisarle.



y un griton de dolares tambien :rolleye:


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Solo una cosa, 0.75%. Es posible que peguen el viaje pre-1700.
> 
> Adios.



No se nos vaya usted, hombre. Lea en diagonal como hacemos todos, evitando la morralla que no le interese (por ejemplo, yo tengo que saltar páginas y páginas de boobs y no protesto...) y saque provecho de lo interesante.


----------



## j.w.pepper (10 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y un griton de dolares tambien :rolleye:



No acepto divisas burbujeadas, unos krugerrand a toca teja serían suficientes.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> No acepto divisas burbujeadas, unos krugerrand a toca teja serían suficientes.



asi que te gusta el oro , no te vaya a pasar como a craso :no:


----------



## Krim (10 Sep 2013)

Ojito AMD, viene pisando muy fuerte el acelerador tras el despioje...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (10 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No se nos vaya usted, hombre. Lea en diagonal como hacemos todos, evitando la morralla que no le interese (por ejemplo, yo tengo que saltar páginas y páginas de boobs y no protesto...) y saque provecho de lo interesante.



.
Venga pecata, vamos a hacer un esfuerzo y os ponemos a las chicas una foto de George Clooney, que os gusta a todas:


































Bueno, otras más interesantes:


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Sep 2013)

Buenos dias!

Me cago en las Sacyr una vez más, que las cambie por las Amper....
::
Eso si SPS +15% y Prisa+9%, no me lo creo ni yo....


----------



## Tio Masclet (10 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo, le informo antes de que pregunte. ANR viene con +0,18 USD, es decir, +2,73%.
A ver si confirmna en la apertura. Si no vendió enhorabuena.


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Solo una cosa, 0.75%. Es posible que peguen el viaje pre-1700.
> 
> Adios.



Oye tu! Como dejes de postear te pongo dos velas negras cabrón!

No te encabrones con el jato que no tiene mala intencion hombre!


----------



## j.w.pepper (10 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Buenos dias!
> 
> Me cago en las Sacyr una vez más, que las cambie por las Amper....
> ::
> Eso si SPS +15% y Prisa+9%, no me lo creo ni yo....



Su Santidad, es que hay que tener más fé.


----------



## inversobres (10 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Oye tu! Como dejes de postear te pongo dos velas negras cabrón!
> 
> No te encabrones con el jato que no tiene mala intencion hombre!



Hace tiempo recibi warnings de la moderacion por tonterias. Este tipo hace un flooding de libro y nada. Me resulta dificil seguir esto ya que el 90% del tiempo os sigo desde el movil (via 3g) por lo que tengo que ir cargando pagina a pagina viendo lo que hay y se hace muy pesado. 

De momento, os sigo pero desde la sombra (de pandoro).

Salud y... por que no, pasta. Gracias por el interes a todos.


----------



## xavigomis (10 Sep 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Parece que se baja gente importante del carro:
> 
> Noticias de Mercados - Las cajas, Jove y los herederos de Mera pactan la desinversión de TviKap en Amper




No será que no se avisó hace 5 días...



xavigomis dijo:


> A los fanboys de AMPER...
> 
> 
> Marikita el último:
> Bañuelos pierde la confianza en Amper de dos de sus accionistas de referencia



Algunos como Alimon hablaban de FAIL...

Recojan su zas...



xavigomis dijo:


> Fail ?
> 
> El Fail que va a hacer va a dejar pequeño el de Pescanova: (bueno, tampoco nos pasemos que eso es complicado, va a ser una acción de céntimos más, como avz, como urbas, como tantas otras)...
> 
> ...


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Sep 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Su Santidad, es que hay que tener más fé.



Las mantengo de momento, si el cabron de Bañuelos va a pegar un pelotazo será conmigo dentro.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Las mantengo de momento, si el cabron de Bañuelos va a pegar un pelotazo será conmigo dentro.



tenga FED pero tambien tenga temor :no:


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tenga FED pero tambien tenga temor :no:



Oye Jato que me confundes, acertaste el rebote o era para despistar jajaja, nadie te lo reconoce coño, yo si maestro. Ahora que? 12.000 o 5.000?


----------



## aitor33 (10 Sep 2013)

Veo mucha impaciencia y a las primeras ya queremos ver resultados. Janus recomendó Amper a largo plazo y lo que no se puede al entrar es querer ver revalorizaciones de 10 en 10. Vamos a ver como evoluciona que a largo de momento, parece que quiere romper gráfico hacia arriba. Lo que no podemos es querer acertar desde el minuto uno en el punto de entrada, con lo difícil que eso es. Yo continúo, con poca carga, pero continúo a largo.

AMD es mi ejemplo he estado palmando pero bien, y hoy posiblemente por la preapertura entramos a positivo:Aplauso:


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Sep 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Veo mucha impaciencia y a las primeras ya queremos ver resultados. Janus recomendó Amper a largo plazo y lo que no se puede al entrar es querer ver revalorizaciones de 10 en 10. Vamos a ver como evoluciona que a largo de momento, parece que quiere romper gráfico hacia arriba. Lo que no podemos es querer acertar desde el minuto uno en el punto de entrada, con lo difícil que eso es. Yo continúo, con poca carga, pero continúo a largo.
> 
> AMD es mi ejemplo he estado palmando pero bien, y hoy posiblemente por la preapertura entramos a positivo:Aplauso:



Tienes razón. Eso si el primer dia que entre en Amper se clavó un +10%, y claro...te acostumbram mal....


----------



## vermer (10 Sep 2013)

Felices no-JJOO.

Verde viene en el premarket la energía verde, y verde viene la energía negra. Todo parece verde... cuidadín.
ANR, ese valor que tanto gusta a la gente humilde, +2'88%.

Cuando corrijan todas estas y miremos al gráfico, el Alpe d'Huez va a parecer más plano que el encefalograma de la castuza. .

Edito: un abrazo a los proscritos
Reedito: cada vez más verde


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Sep 2013)

En Prisa aparecen y desaparecen posiciones... Alguien que vea más detalle que yo, ¿quién compra y quién vende?


----------



## paulistano (10 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> En Prisa aparecen y desaparecen posiciones... Alguien que vea más detalle que yo, ¿quién compra y quién vende?



Yo esta mañana jugando con eso, escondiéndome detrás de posis gordas en bankinter me han jodido bien...me he puesto detrás de una de 40.000....se acercaba el momento y ha desaparecido y al tener yo orden de venta a 3,719 me las han comprado a 3,711...un buen pellizco me han dejado de ganar si entras a robar manzanas al huerto del primo de Botín::

Ahora a 3,75:ouch:


Las que espero no desaparezcan son las 66.000 de amper a 1,20:8:


----------



## darwinn (10 Sep 2013)

Amper para largo no les da miedo?


----------



## paulistano (10 Sep 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Amper para largo no les da miedo?




Yo discrepo del resto de foreros del hilo...mi idea en amper es sacarme un 10% lo antes posible (si antes no me mandrilean) y adios....a largo con Bañuelos no me quedo ni loco


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo esta mañana jugando con eso, escondiéndome detrás de posis gordas en bankinter me han jodido bien...me he puesto detrás de una de 40.000....se acercaba el momento y ha desaparecido y al tener yo orden de venta a 3,719 me las han comprado a 3,711...un buen pellizco me han dejado de ganar si entras a robar manzanas al huerto del primo de Botín::



Mi no entender.
Si tienes orden de venta a 3,719, se deberían vender a ese precio o superior, ¿no? ¿no? :ouch:


----------



## Janus (10 Sep 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Veo mucha impaciencia y a las primeras ya queremos ver resultados. Janus recomendó Amper a largo plazo y lo que no se puede al entrar es querer ver revalorizaciones de 10 en 10. Vamos a ver como evoluciona que a largo de momento, parece que quiere romper gráfico hacia arriba. Lo que no podemos es querer acertar desde el minuto uno en el punto de entrada, con lo difícil que eso es. Yo continúo, con poca carga, pero continúo a largo.
> 
> AMD es mi ejemplo he estado palmando pero bien, y hoy posiblemente por la preapertura entramos a positivo:Aplauso:



Se puede ganar y se puede perder como en todo pero a estos precios hay más margen por arriba que por abajo. Si baja, no es un valor para reforzar la inversión como sí se podría hacer en TimoF.

Las partidas se cuentan al finalizar. En las últimas semanas ha entrado muchísimo dinero y si visualizan a largo plazo el timeframe diario, es muy relevante.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 14:47 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> En Prisa aparecen y desaparecen posiciones... Alguien que vea más detalle que yo, ¿quién compra y quién vende?



Compré cuando dije, a 0,205 euros y he vendido hace media hora a 0,23 euros. Me llevo esos leuros que ricos son.

Si corrige, volveré a poner posición. Si supera los 0,24, volverá a poner posición.


----------



## aitor33 (10 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> En Prisa aparecen y desaparecen posiciones... Alguien que vea más detalle que yo, ¿quién compra y quién vende?



Hoy va pepona pepona y supera cualquier resistencia. La vela de hoy de terminar así puede ser el preludio de otras en el mismo sentido, tengo una corazonada de que va a tirar hacia arriba, aúnque ya sabemos como terminan últimamente los que tienen ese sentimiento:XX:


----------



## xavigomis (10 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo discrepo del resto de foreros del hilo...mi idea en amper es sacarme un 10% lo antes posible (si antes no me mandrilean) y adios....a largo con Bañuelos no me quedo ni loco



A largo con Bañuelos sólo gana él.


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Sep 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Hoy va pepona pepona y supera cualquier resistencia. La vela de hoy de terminar así puede ser el preludio de otras en el mismo sentido, tengo una corazonada de que va a tirar hacia arriba, aúnque ya sabemos como terminan últimamente los que tienen ese sentimiento:XX:



En 0,24 tiene una fuerte resistencia que no ha superado los últimos meses.


----------



## paulistano (10 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mi no entender.
> Si tienes orden de venta a 3,719, se deberían vender a ese precio o superior, ¿no? ¿no? :ouch:




*NO*


Imaginate, la acción estaba a 3,73.

Yo doy orden de que mis acciones se vendan si el valor toca 3,719. (vender si precio es igual o inferior a 3,719)

Mientras la acción esté por encima no se venden....puede subir a 3,80 que no se me venden....(eso de dejar correr plusvis), eso sí, si la acción baja un poco y toca 3,719....se me ponen a la venta.

En bankinter la opción que hay que seleccionar para marcar este tipo de venta y que aparece en el desplegable se llama "stop venta"


----------



## Algas (10 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Las mantengo de momento, si el cabron de Bañuelos va a pegar un pelotazo será conmigo dentro.



Yo tampoco me apeo, no me cuadran esas noticias negativas.


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> *NO*
> 
> 
> Imaginate, la acción estaba a 3,73.
> ...



Pos eso mismo, que no era una orden de venta limitada, sino un stop limitado.
Todo claro... pensaba que era una orden de venta a un precio más alto que el actual y no entendía nada.


----------



## aitor33 (10 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> En 0,24 tiene una fuerte resistencia que no ha superado los últimos meses.



Si que es fuerte, y mucho, la resistencia ahí. Hoy se deberían de ver esos 0.24 por el camino que lleva y después ni idea de lo que querrá hacer, que vendan Santillana regalen el plus y cosas de esas para que siga hacia arriba


----------



## Janus (10 Sep 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Si que es fuerte, y mucho, la resistencia ahí. Hoy se deberían de ver esos 0.24 por el camino que lleva y después ni idea de lo que querrá hacer, que vendan Santillana regalen el plus y cosas de esas para que siga hacia arriba



Es una resistencia fuerte pero nada que no pueda pulirse una entrada de 2,000,000 de acciones que si lo piensan bien no son más que 400,000 euros.


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es una resistencia fuerte pero nada que no pueda pulirse una entrada de 2,000,000 de acciones que si lo piensan bien no son más que 400,000 euros.



Dejame que mire la cuenta a ver si me da...


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es una resistencia fuerte pero nada que no pueda pulirse una entrada de 2,000,000 de acciones que si lo piensan bien no son más que 400,000 euros.



Calderilla...

Un empuje entre todos los del hilo y la ponemos en 0,35


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Sep 2013)

Lamadrequemepario +21,50% las SPS....


----------



## Janus (10 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Dejame que mire la cuenta a ver si me da...



A la guerra hay que venir bien armado, las flechas y las lanzas no sirven para mucho.

Eso es de pobres, por esos somos tan pobres.


De vez en cuando conviene ver el mercado usano en timeframe de minutos. Ver cómo le empaquetan volúmenes de más de 1M de acciones en JC Penney en un minuto ................ te abre la mente ::


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A la guerra hay que venir bien armado, las flechas y las lanzas no sirven para mucho.



Yo es que soy más de...


----------



## Janus (10 Sep 2013)

Para mi gusto, los valores individuales usanos que sigo vienen todos demasiado pepones. Es un hecho que el SP no se atreve a ponerse por encima del +0,75% de apertura y eso es para pensar más allá de las lamidas de polla habituales de los medios y foros económicos.

La situación no es tan "amazing" como parece. Hay más psicología e interpretación que resultados reales ahora mismo en las plazas.


----------



## aitor33 (10 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Lamadrequemepario +21,50% las SPS....



Otras que pintan bien pero bien. Lo peor que estos días la vi y me gustó pero estoy fuera, para mí que es alcista y tiene recorrido, me gusta.


----------



## alimon (10 Sep 2013)

xavigomis dijo:


> No será que no se avisó hace 5 días...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por alusiones.

Ezentis y el accionista que se ha salido hoy son bien diferentes. No tiene nada que ver uno con el otro.

De todas formas, yo sigo dentro, y bien tranquilo, por cierto.

Como dicen, hay que tener ojos. Sólo un cierre por debajo de 1,16 es preocupante y no llevamos camino de ello. 

Ya veremos quien acaba en fail.


----------



## paulistano (10 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Por alusiones.
> 
> Ezentis y el accionista que se ha salido hoy son bien diferentes. No tiene nada que ver uno con el otro.
> 
> ...



Hoy un cierre en 1,26 seria precioso.

Un despioje de manual, vaya....:rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

hay va ese ibex :baba:


----------



## inversobres (10 Sep 2013)

1680 sp. No hay mas que hablar.


----------



## Abner (10 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Hace tiempo recibi warnings de la moderacion por tonterias. Este tipo hace un flooding de libro y nada. Me resulta dificil seguir esto ya que el 90% del tiempo os sigo desde el movil (via 3g) por lo que tengo que ir cargando pagina a pagina viendo lo que hay y se hace muy pesado.
> 
> De momento, os sigo pero desde la sombra (de pandoro).
> 
> Salud y... por que no, pasta. Gracias por el interes a todos.



Tapatalk o vbulletin o aplicación de burbuja.info si eres de android. 

Tapatalk, muy recomendable, aunque haya que pagar.


----------



## atman (10 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> 1680 sp. No hay mas que hablar.



En efecto... ya tenemos hecho el hombro derecho... ahora, a probar de nuevo la clavicular... y guano calibre 155mm...



o me hacen civet de gacela...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Sep 2013)

Dios... vamos a perforar los 8800 *Ibex 35 8.795,4000 1,89 162,90 10/09/13 16:11:40*


----------



## atman (10 Sep 2013)

Los últimos estertores del cisne...


----------



## inversobres (10 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> En efecto... ya tenemos hecho el hombro derecho... ahora, a probar de nuevo la clavicular... y guano calibre 155mm...
> 
> 
> 
> o me hacen civet de gacela...



Lo van a estirar hasta los 1700. Estamos en modo heidi y no hay mas, siguen entrando gacelos.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 16:14 ----------

No se ha hecho esperar, pepinazo. Nos vemos arriba.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Los últimos estertores del cisne...



el canto del cisne se producira en los 10200 chavalin


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Sep 2013)

¡Din din din din! *Ibex 35	8.802,2000 1,97 169,70 10/09/13 16:15:15*

Próxima parada: los 9700.


----------



## Krim (10 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Lo van a estirar hasta los 1700. Estamos en modo heidi y no hay mas, siguen entrando gacelos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 16:14 ----------
> 
> No se ha hecho esperar, pepinazo. Nos vemos arriba.



Espérate que no termina esto de despegar...Ya has visto lo que ha dicho Janus, se han quedado un par de puntos cortos en la apertura. Esto puede terminar en un fallaco alcista.


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Sep 2013)

Mira que me gustan los de bolsacanaria.info pero joder, este grafico parece traducido por Ana Bottle...


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2013)

Ahora en el culibex es cara o cruz.

Punto de máxima ganancia o máxima pillada.

Cuidado y suerte a los valientes.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Mira que me gustan los de bolsacanaria.info pero joder, este grafico parece traducido por Ana Bottle...



Pues sí... parece el plano de Metro de Gallardon City.

Y de paso, a ver si aciertan en sus pronósticos...


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Sep 2013)

Bueno señores, uno que se baja...

Mañana es 11-S... como viene siendo costumbre mejor en liquidez.

Para los catalanes: ¡no se olviden del factor de protección!


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

el peponazo acaba de comenzar gacelillas


----------



## inversobres (10 Sep 2013)

Siguen empujando. Veremos donde para.


----------



## Sr. Breve (10 Sep 2013)

otra vez tocados los 8450f del Dax

con el engaño bajista que han hecho estos días, creo que es cuestión de días o minutos que rompan esa cota al alza... si distribuirán o no por encima de ese nivel es una incógnita aún, el mercado es su juguete


----------



## inversobres (10 Sep 2013)

No tiene pinta de aflojar usa, solo queda esperar. Pienso que los 1700 no los quita nadie.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

amonoh alcistillas :Baile: no hay babas para describir como me siento :baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## mpbk (10 Sep 2013)

oye que esto se va parriba.......

olvidense de caidas


----------



## inversobres (10 Sep 2013)

¿que tal vamos de volumen?

Estan subiendo a saco, fran a por los 89xx.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 16:57 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> oye que esto se va parriba.......
> 
> olvidense de caidas



Cuidadico con las euforias. Siempre igual, esto no baja hasta que lo hace y luego al muro de las lamentaciones.

El ibex tiene pinta de chapar por encima de 8800, salvo misiles perdidos. El tema sirio ha sido un engañabobos para sacar cuatro perras y deshacerse de la carga dummy.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Van lanzadisimos, buscando los maximos de fran.





muertoviviente dijo:


> el rabazo sera aun mayor , 8900-9000 :fiufiu:



8: :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 17:03 ----------

obama es un chamberlain .


----------



## Cascooscuro (10 Sep 2013)

Voy corto en Ibex y Largo en Amper.

::::::::


----------



## Krim (10 Sep 2013)

¿Chamberlain o chambelán?

Lo pongo en Spoiler. Abrir y ver BAJO VUESTRO PROPIO RIESGO. PUEDE PROVOCAR DAÑO CEREBRAL PERMANENTE. (Tú, jato, no te angusties por eso).



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]c2ByEeR9Jbg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Chamberlain o chambelán?
> 
> Lo pongo en Spoiler. Abrir y ver BAJO VUESTRO PROPIO RIESGO. PUEDE PROVOCAR DAÑO CEREBRAL PERMANENTE (Tú, jato, no te angusties por eso).
> 
> ...



Chamberlain .


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> En efecto... ya tenemos hecho el hombro derecho... ahora, a probar de nuevo la clavicular... y guano calibre 155mm...
> 
> 
> 
> o me hacen civet de gacela...



no veo es SHS que dices, ¿en qué timeframe estás mirando?


----------



## FranR (10 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Chamberlain o chambelán?
> 
> Lo pongo en Spoiler. Abrir y ver BAJO VUESTRO PROPIO RIESGO. PUEDE PROVOCAR DAÑO CEREBRAL PERMANENTE. (Tú, jato, no te angusties por eso).
> 
> ...



Recuerde que como Arensivia que es, sus citas son relacionadas con el "hegercito".

Gran táctico con técnicas de camuflaje y confusión del enemigo. Mire usté que hoy tocaba gap a la baja y gana con una subida vertical. ::

A ver si cerramos por debajo de nivel superioorrrr y nos da esperanzas a los guaneros. Aunque en los últimos días se gana la pasta mirando arriba.


----------



## guaxx (10 Sep 2013)

Qué os parece esto?

De Twitter:

Miguel M. Mendieta ‏@mmmendieta 53min
El FT está contando que el Tesoro español prepara la emisión de un bono ¡a 50 años!

El enlace:

Spain weighs 50-year bond as costs fall - FT.com


----------



## atman (10 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> no veo es SHS que dices, ¿en qué timeframe estás mirando?



Que no todo es intradía... jajaja....

Váyase a días... el hombro izquierdo en el mes de las flores...


----------



## paulistano (10 Sep 2013)

Cascoscuro, ya somos dos... 

De hecho acabo de tirar dos cortitos más...


----------



## FranR (10 Sep 2013)

guaxx dijo:


> Qué os parece esto?
> 
> De Twitter:
> 
> ...




Lo mismo piensan que en 50 años se arregla esto y pueden devolver la pasta, o que con suerte se te olvida que tienes bonos del pleistoceno


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

todo este peponeo es porque los gringos han llegado a un acuerdo con los rusos , ayer cuando lo de kerry , ya se veia claramente .

me comi 60 pipos de perdidas aunque ayer gane casi 150 , hay que saber ver cuando la cosa se da la vuelta o sino palmas 

---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 17:23 ----------

ya estan con los cortos otra vez :ouch: esto no para hasta los 9500-9700 :no:


----------



## atman (10 Sep 2013)

guaxx dijo:


> Qué os parece esto?
> 
> De Twitter:
> 
> ...



Así tienen margen para preparar algo que reduzca la población lo suficiente, para que no queden herederos que reclamen a vto.


----------



## FranR (10 Sep 2013)

Kerry ahora mismo está diciendo que la propuesta no va a retrasar la táctica tomada por USA.

Apoyan la subida en los datos chinos. Veremos por donde sale todo esto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Chamberlain o chambelán?
> 
> Lo pongo en Spoiler. Abrir y ver BAJO VUESTRO PROPIO RIESGO. PUEDE PROVOCAR DAÑO CEREBRAL PERMANENTE. (Tú, jato, no te angusties por eso).
> 
> ...



Ese video está de pm y la chica esa será un lidel del futuro!!!


----------



## FranR (10 Sep 2013)

Live News Events & Coverage - Bloomberg


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Chamberlain .


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Kerry ahora mismo está diciendo que la propuesta no va a retrasar la táctica tomada por USA.
> 
> Apoyan la subida en los datos chinos. Veremos por donde sale todo esto.



es el juego de las declaracioneh , la votacion del congreso se ha pospuesto asin que no hay operacion de castigo a la vista .

---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 17:29 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



ya empezamos ? :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Sep 2013)

Tambien corto en el ibex desde medio dia :baile:


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Que no todo es intradía... jajaja....
> 
> Váyase a días... el hombro izquierdo en el mes de las flores...



uuufff todavía no ha hecho el amago de girar en el hombro derecho. Desde luego que para el que crea en la figura, ahora es el momento de entrar en cortos. Mucho riesgo veo todavía para entrar con cortos.

¿has visto las jorobas decrecientes del MACD en Mayo y Julio?. :XX::XX::XX: no me jodas que va a ser en Octubre ::


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tambien corto en el ibex desde medio dia :baile:



provecho con las minusvalias :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jatencio... no me diga que no conoce a *Wilton Norman "Wilt" Chamberlain* :no: :no: :no:


----------



## FranR (10 Sep 2013)

Acaban de pasar dos Convair B36 :: por encima de Chipre, tras la declaración del JJJ de que no se produce ataque.


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Sep 2013)

guaxx dijo:


> Qué os parece esto?
> 
> De Twitter:
> 
> ...



aterrador y un simpa cojonudo


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

mantenemos los largos con tres cojones , mañana atacamos la jran alcista y ahi corregiremos 8970 :Aplauso:


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Sep 2013)

leñazo inminente incoming


----------



## Tono (10 Sep 2013)

Buenas tardes



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



¿ha llegado Pandoro ya?


unos 5000€ he perdido por no haber esperado 3 días para vender :ouch:


----------



## Tio Masclet (10 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿ha perdido o ha dejado de ganar? No es lo mismo.


----------



## azazel_iii (10 Sep 2013)

Mientras no haya jaleo en Siria todo es alcista.

Tambien me da miedo manyana, es 11S, seria muy de magufos que la armonia se vea quebrada por algun false flag y todas las bolsas de nuevo en rojo, y otra vez Siria en el punto de mira...


----------



## Tono (10 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿ha perdido o ha dejado de ganar? No es lo mismo.



he perdido de ganar :ouch:


----------



## Krim (10 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> leñazo inminente incoming



¿Que le hace pensar eso Kovalsky?


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Que le hace pensar eso Kovalsky?



hay que preguntar a Fran o a Abner pero volumen creo que ha quedado en máximo (distribución)

además han tocado el canal 78x en el after


----------



## Tom Joad (10 Sep 2013)

De las acciones que sigo atentamente, la que más me cuesta entender como se comporta es Técnicas Reunidas. Hay otras por ahi que hacen cosas raras, pero esta va a su puñetero aire. Directamente "mi no entender".


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Sep 2013)

Krim no me acordaba de lo bueno que es el video!!!

[YOUTUBE]c2ByEeR9Jbg[/YOUTUBE]

Joder que bueno es!!!!!


Yo también ando como burro en primavera!!!!

Dios bendiga a las colibritanies del orbe!!!

[Para los descuidados: Es una parodia!]


----------



## Abner (10 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Acaban de pasar dos Convair B36 :: por encima de Chipre, tras la declaración del JJJ de que no se produce ataque.



B-36? Pero si eso es más viejo que matusalén. No serán b-52?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## juanfer (10 Sep 2013)

guaxx dijo:


> Qué os parece esto?
> 
> De Twitter:
> 
> ...



Estas señorias que nos desgobiernan pensaba que le habian quitado todo futuro y posibilidad de crecimiento a nuestra generación, luego entendí que también a la siguiente pero creo que estos pufos van a tener que pagarlos nuestros nietos y bisnietos, si no morimos de hambre antes.


----------



## Tono (10 Sep 2013)

FCC negociando EREs
Sacyr que no suelta el Vallehermoso ni regalándolo
Sabadell ampliando capital
Telefónica aumentando su deuda.
La morosidad bancaria aumentando.
No se venden coches, no se dan créditos, no se consume energía eléctrica, ni combustible.
Máximo nunca visto de carga impositiva, mientras lo que nos pagan por hora trabajada cae en picado cada trimestre.
No se come, no se bebe.
El estado intentando emitir deuda a 50 años, después de batir todos los récords de endeudamiento.

Pero la prima baja y el IBEX sube ¿dónde está la trampa?


----------



## Abner (10 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Estas señorias que nos desgobiernan pensaba que le habian quitado todo futuro y posibilidad de crecimiento a nuestra generación, luego entendí que también a la siguiente pero creo que estos pufos van a tener que pagarlos nuestros nietos y bisnietos, si no morimos de hambre antes.



Posible señal de que el tesoro sabe que los intereses y la prima de riesgo no van a seguir bajando o que incluso se avecina una nueva subida, y que más vale coger todo el dinero posible ahora para poder seguir dándole patadas a la lata.


----------



## Tono (10 Sep 2013)

Tom Joad dijo:


> De las acciones que sigo atentamente, la que más me cuesta entender como se comporta es Técnicas Reunidas. Hay otras por ahi que hacen cosas raras, pero esta va a su puñetero aire. Directamente "mi no entender".



También pregunto por ella, me interesa y mucho.
ha bajado, no sube acompañando al resto y sin embargo a priori parece una buena empresa


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Sep 2013)

Hacía mucho tiempo que no palmaba tanta pasta. Qué bombardeen Siria esta noche por Dios! ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## aitor33 (10 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hacía mucho tiempo que no palmaba tanta pasta. Qué bombardeen Siria esta noche por Dios! ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Ya que baja mil veces y sin motivos, que baje si quieres, pero por Dios que no sea por eso. Joder y además que no baje que el que palma pasta paso a ser yo ::


----------



## Tom Joad (10 Sep 2013)

Es que la sigo porque parece un buen negocio, he estado viendo las cuentas durante un tiempo. Y parece tener un buen balance y tiene buenos contratos a varios años en el exterior. Sin embargo la cotización es una montaña rusa y casi siempre a contramano de lo demás. 



Tono dijo:


> También pregunto por ella, me interesa y mucho.
> ha bajado, no sube acompañando al resto y sin embargo a priori parece una buena empresa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hacía mucho tiempo que no palmaba tanta pasta. Qué bombardeen Siria esta noche por Dios! ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



A) Calma
B) Eso no se dice ni en broma.
C) En todo caso, vamos en el mismo barco  (bueno en sacyr no :


----------



## Tonto Simon (10 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> También pregunto por ella, me interesa y mucho.
> ha bajado, no sube acompañando al resto y sin embargo a priori parece una buena empresa



Asi porcima se me ocurre que no pagan dividendo hasta dentro de 5 meses, y que las expectativas de crecimiento son bajas,bajisimas. Es buena empresa y tal con poco ratio de deuda pero los contratos que tenian que coger ya los tienen, aunque creo que les queda por confirmar un par de ellos en Argelia y Canada. Hablo de memoria eh. La verdad es que yo la esperaba ya por los 36...


----------



## egarenc (10 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hacía mucho tiempo que no palmaba tanta pasta. Qué bombardeen Siria esta noche por Dios! ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Pero vamoaveh r3v3, no querías palmar pasta para compensar?:ouch: ejque lo queremos todo.


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> FCC negociando EREs
> Sacyr que no suelta el Vallehermoso ni regalándolo
> Sabadell ampliando capital
> Telefónica aumentando su deuda.
> ...



Exacto, lo tienes claro.

La trituradora necesita carne ..... aunque ya están extremando demasiado ienso:


----------



## Tonto Simon (10 Sep 2013)

Dentro de Sacyr con tiny posi y el resto en liquidez...Para mañana preveo una sesion...


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2013)

¿conocéis link para ver en directo el evento de apple?


----------



## juanfer (10 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hacía mucho tiempo que no palmaba tanta pasta. Qué bombardeen Siria esta noche por Dios! ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Ya le comentaba que pandoro a veces viene sin llamarlo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿conocéis link para ver en directo el evento de apple?



No estás viendo al Kerry? :no::no::no:


----------



## atman (10 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿conocéis link para ver en directo el evento de apple?



Apple parece que este año no ha puesto streaming...

Apple's next-generation iPhone liveblog!


----------



## paulistano (10 Sep 2013)

Reve no quieras ganas siempre.... Últimamente se te veía acertando bastante. 

No te empecines con la posi de sacyr... Te la llevan a 3,60 si quieren.... Mi entre sacyr y gamesa hace dos semanas me jodieron el 15% de las plusvis del año... Jode, te quedas dos días acojonado pero poco a poco y con frialdad hay que ir remando. 

Quiere recuperar la pasta? Ha oído hablar de amper?? Meta mañana todo ahí!! 

Jeje, es broma... Es que acabo de caer que si amper sube un poquillo vuelvo a recuperar lo perdido con sacyr y gamesa hace dos semanas.... 

Pero lo importante es que no plantes cara a una posi... Ya sabes eso de que el mercado se mantiene más tiempo irracional de lo que se puede mantener tu bolsillo.


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No estás viendo al Kerry? :no::no::no:



porfa, pásame link del kerry. ¿qué ha pasado?


----------



## The Hellion (10 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya lamento que no haya esperado tres días. Yo suicidé la mitad de mi posición hace dos semanas. Y en realidad no es que quisiera la liquidez, porque voy a volver a entrar en cuanto bajen. 

Porque bajar, bajarán, ¿verdad?

(Ahora no sé qué hacer ni con las BME que me quedan ni con las DAIMLER que llevo desde hace dos años con un +70%; por una parte, no creo que tengan mucho más recorrido al alza, pero por otra tampoco quiero tener todo en liquidez. Supongo que antes o después vendrá Pandoro, las plusvies se irán al carajo, y dejaré de preocuparme :::.


----------



## atman (10 Sep 2013)

Kerry ha dicho que no renuncian a sus planes de atauqe... a ver... póngase las pilas que el mundo no deja de girar... jajaja...

Venga... aquí lo tiene...

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' data='http://www.reuters.com/resources_v2/flash/video_embed.swf?videoId=272135317&edition=BETAUS' id='rcomVideo_272135317' width='460' height='259'> <param name='movie' value='http://www.reuters.com/resources_v2/flash/video_embed.swf?videoId=272135317&edition=BETAUS'></param> <param name='allowFullScreen' value='true'></param> <param name='allowScriptAccess' value='always'></param> <param name='wmode' value='transparent'></param> <embed src='http://www.reuters.com/resources_v2/flash/video_embed.swf?videoId=272135317&edition=BETAUS' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' allowfullscreen='true' allowScriptAccess='always' width='460' height='259' wmode='transparent'></embed> </object>


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Sep 2013)

Que coño Amper, a PRISA esos billetes!


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Sep 2013)

El peor día para pandorearme.

Hoy tenía el deadline para presentar los comentarios y las desviaciones del cierre de julio y agosto.... y además extra ball de forecast de cierre 2013. Putos gabachos, a ver quien le explica que mañana es bank holiday por estos lares.

Abrió en 3, lo vi en 3,01 y pensé no puede ir mucho más lejos no pongo stop que lo saltan (la operación cantada, el SL era mandatory en 3.03), la siguiente vez que miro la cotización veo la mierda chicharro en 3.10 :: jodeeeeerrrr!!!! no pué seh!!! Tiene que bajar rebota contra los 3.14 y entonces es cuando doblo los cortos de 2.95 en 3.135 TOMA MORENO!!!! 
SL en 3.206 que no ha saltado por los pelos y ya veremos mañana si no hubiese sido mejor así.

Un puto desastre, operando sin ver el gráfico, sin ver volúmenes, sin poner SL, piramidando.... GAZELLE POWAH! Como un puto gambler en el casino jugando a la ruleta.... vaya n00b que estoy hecho :ouch:

Para arreglarlo :: corto 8785 y por fin entré en AMPER a 1.20 (tenía la orden en 1.21, la ostia que han dado en esa vela ha sido tremenda para que la orden entrase por debajo de precio : )

Y encima me ha pillado un tormetón volviendo, llevaba muchos días tentando a la suerte con la moto 




paulistano dijo:


> Reve no quieras ganas siempre.... Últimamente se te veía acertando bastante.
> 
> No te empecines con la posi de sacyr... Te la llevan a 3,60 si quieren.... Mi entre sacyr y gamesa hace dos semanas me jodieron el 15% de las plusvis del año... Jode, te quedas dos días acojonado pero poco a poco y con frialdad hay que ir remando.
> 
> ...


----------



## atman (10 Sep 2013)

Vamos a tener un Apple de plastico de colorines... pues fale...


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El peor día para pandorearme.
> 
> Hoy tenía el deadline para presentar los comentarios y las desviaciones del cierre de julio y agosto.... y además extra ball de forecast de cierre 2013. Putos gabachos, a ver quien le explica que mañana es bank holiday por estos lares.
> 
> ...



pero reve tu debes saber mucho de desviaciones 

te ha tocado devolver lo ganado , deberias pensar en poner un stop loss y cogerte unas vacaciones ienso:


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Vamos a tener un Apple de plastico de colorines... pues fale...



¿he visto 99 usd el nuevo iphone con 2yrs contract?


----------



## atman (10 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿he visto 99 usd el nuevo iphone con 2yrs contract?



NO querrá pagar 500 pavos por un movil de plastico pintado, ¿no?


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Pero vamoaveh r3v3, no querías palmar pasta para compensar?:ouch: ejque lo queremos todo.



Pero quién quiere perder pasta  ¿En serio tengo que volver a explicar el concepto? :8:


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> NO querrá pagar 500 pavos por un movil de plastico pintado, ¿no?



no gasto de esa marca pero 99 usd parece barato. he leido por ahí que tenía pantalla retina.

si no los ponen baratos, samsung les termina comiendo


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> NO querrá pagar 500 pavos por un movil de plastico pintado, ¿no?



Pues como se ha hecho toda la vida de dios....::


----------



## Tono (10 Sep 2013)

The Hellion dijo:


> Ya lamento que no haya esperado tres días. Yo suicidé la mitad de mi posición hace dos semanas. Y en realidad no es que quisiera la liquidez, porque voy a volver a entrar en cuanto bajen.
> 
> Porque bajar, bajarán, ¿verdad?
> 
> (Ahora no sé qué hacer ni con las BME que me quedan ni con las DAIMLER que llevo desde hace dos años con un +70%; por una parte, no creo que tengan mucho más recorrido al alza, pero por otra tampoco quiero tener todo en liquidez. Supongo que antes o después vendrá Pandoro, las plusvies se irán al carajo, y dejaré de preocuparme :::.



Bueno, siempre queda el consuelo de pensar que uno ha sido lo suficientemente listo como para que el último euro de la acción se lo lleve otro.

Pero cómo pica cuando es más de 1€ :´(

Yo tampoco necesitaba el dinero, pero me parecía muy arriesgada esta semana y sobre todo el mes que viene, con lo que prefiero dormir tranquilo.

Que no te queme la liquidez, las oportunidades vendrán. Lo primero que tiene que sobrarle a un inversor es la paciencia.
A mí todavía me queda Bayer e Inditex comprados a precios 2008-2010 que no soltaré hasta que me jubile.


----------



## atman (10 Sep 2013)

Waka! El otro modelo es otra cosa. 4nucleos pero de 64bits. Les acaban de meter un gol a todos...


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2013)

el iphone 5S para los lorealistas del jilo ::::::


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> no gasto de esa marca pero 99 usd parece barato. he leido por ahí que tenía pantalla retina.
> 
> si no los ponen baratos, samsung les termina comiendo



Si Apple se pone a competir en precio con Samsumg se puede dar por jodida.
Quien tiene un iPhone es por lorealismo, un signo de distinción y eso lo marca el precio.

Tienen dos opciones, quedarse con ese nicho de mercado que se ha reducido bastante o ir a una guerra que perderán sí o sí. Sacar esos móviles baratos implicará destruir la marca.


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Vamos a tener un Apple de plastico de colorines... pues fale...



Esta noticia sin foto no vale nada 

y nos quedamos sin watches :´´(


----------



## atman (10 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Si Apple se pone a competir en precio con Samsumg se puede dar por jodida.
> Quien tiene un iPhone es por lorealismo, un signo de distinción y eso lo marca el precio.
> 
> Tienen dos opciones, quedarse con ese nicho de mercado que se ha reducido bastante o ir a una guerra que perderán sí o sí. Sacar esos móviles baratos implicará destruir la marca.



La idea es crearse oportunidades en el mercado chino... y de paso buscar a los más jóvenes. COn una pantala de 4" lo tiene mal. Ya les han vendido que la pantalla tiene que ser grande. Aple no va a convencerles ahora de lo contrario.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 19:44 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Esta noticia sin foto no vale nada
> 
> y nos quedamos sin watches :´´(



Espere que no hemos acabado... el watch sera el "one more thing". Apple ya no es lo que era. Con Jobs te saltabas la mínima clausula de confidencialidad y estabas en la calle. Y buscaban hasta encontrar al topo. Ahora psss...


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2013)

más de lo mismo pero con otro envoltorio.

están perdiendo la partida


----------



## yuto (10 Sep 2013)

Buenas a todos.

Tienes marcado un stop determinado para Sacyr?

Yo las compre a 2.2 y la verdad que no se que pensar, si van a tener más recorrido o lo mejor es desembarazarse de ellas.

Ya me quite bastaste, haciendo caja esperando el tan renombrado crash bursatil foroburbujil, pero nada, aquí seguimos esperando (y perdiendo ganancias como dijo el forero, o no...).


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> La idea es crearse oportunidades en el mercado chino... y de paso buscar a los más jóvenes. COn una pantala de 4" lo tiene mal. Ya les han vendido que la pantalla tiene que ser grande. Aple no va a convencerles ahora de lo contrario.



Es muy sencillo:
Si bajas el precio o la calidad de tu producto perderás a tus clientes Premium que son los que realmente te interesan.

Si en una discoteca bajas el precio de la entrada para que entre "la gente joven" conseguirás que entre más gente, pero esa "gente joven" es la que se pone a hacer botellón en el parking y no consumen, mientras que la gente con pasta que sí lo hace se irá a otro lugar donde no estén esos ninis.

Cambia discoteca por móvil, máxime cuando Apple vive en gran parte de las aplicaciones que vende a sus clientes cautivos.

Pero no me hagan caso, yo solo sé de números ::


----------



## paulistano (10 Sep 2013)

Iphone loralismo??

Eso era antes....no paro de ver repartidores, ñapas, etc....con su iphone.


En cambio vas por el barrio de salamanca y es cada vez mas normal ver ejecutivos y niñas pijas con su samsung.


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Es muy sencillo:
> Si bajas el precio o la calidad de tu producto perderás a tus clientes Premium que son los que realmente te interesan.
> 
> Si en una discoteca bajas el precio de la entrada para que entre "la gente joven" conseguirás que entre más gente, pero esa "gente joven" es la que se pone a hacer botellón en el parking y no consumen, mientras que la gente con pasta que sí lo hace se irá a otro lugar donde no estén esos ninis.
> ...



oye, que los pongan a 1000 buyuyos ... ::8: más margen

---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 17:54 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Iphone loralismo??
> 
> Eso era antes....no paro de ver repartidores, ñapas, etc....con su iphone.
> 
> ...



ya que disfrutas con frecuencia del paisaje de Monte Canelo, ¿el lorealismo de allí lleva iphone?


----------



## paulistano (10 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Es muy sencillo:
> Si bajas el precio o la calidad de tu producto perderás a tus clientes Premium que son los que realmente te interesan.
> 
> Si en una discoteca bajas el precio de la entrada para que entre "la gente joven" conseguirás que entre más gente, pero esa "gente joven" es la que se pone a hacer botellón en el parking y no consumen, mientras que la gente con pasta que sí lo hace se irá a otro lugar donde no estén esos ninis.
> ...



El ejemplo opuesto es jaguar.

Siendo premium quebró....antes el que tenia un javuar tenia muuuucha pasta (ademas de tener que tener dos, ya que uni siemlre estaba en el taller).....

En cambio ahora es estilo bmw o audi....vamos, que mas de uno se lo compro con lo que le sobraba de hipoteca:cook:


----------



## atman (10 Sep 2013)

Pero tambien van a tener un modelo premium, muy diferecniado (de momento) en plata, oro o cobalto (negro). con unas especificaciones muy altas. Es decir, quieren ampliar el mercado. Y van a regalar la suite ofimatica.

La idea es que entres... al precio que quieras... en su entorno que luego ya te sacudirán precisamente con lo que consumas.


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> El ejemplo opuesto es jaguar.
> 
> Siendo premium quebró....antes el que tenia un javuar tenia muuuucha pasta (ademas de tener que tener dos, ya que uni siemlre estaba en el taller).....
> 
> En cambio ahora es estilo bmw o audi....vamos, que mas de uno se lo compro con lo que le sobraba de hipoteca:cook:



Conozco a uno del curro que tiene un jaguar. El típico wannabe más tonto que una tiza.

No cambia porque está pillao con un cipotecón de cojones.


----------



## atman (10 Sep 2013)

Lector de huellas dactilares integrado en el botón de menú... que kuki... =^_^=


----------



## paulistano (10 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> oye, que los pongan a 1000 buyuyos ... ::8: más margen
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 17:54 ----------
> 
> ...



Vemte un dia a tomar una birra coño:Baile:

No es como pensais, ahi hay gente de todo tipo...desde la parejita de pijos que llevan a los niños vestidos igual hasta La pareja de curritos que vive de alquiler sin mas lujos que tener un perrillo y sentarse de vez en cuando en alguna terraza sin ostentacion alguna...

Que hay lorealismo, si....no es lo normal.


----------



## atman (10 Sep 2013)

joer... y mientras el SP haciendo el tonto... si eggg que... me tiene ligeramente atacado...


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Vemte un dia a tomar una birra coño:Baile:
> 
> No es como pensais, ahi hay gente de todo tipo...desde la parejita de pijos que llevan a los niños vestidos igual hasta La pareja de curritos que vive de alquiler sin mas lujos que tener un perrillo y sentarse de vez en cuando en alguna terraza sin ostentacion alguna...
> 
> Que hay lorealismo, si....no es lo normal.



Ya estuve. Sitio peligroso donde los haya, el peligro de infección pechopalomista es muy alto.

Déjalos que se cuezan en su propia salsa.


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> El ejemplo opuesto es jaguar.
> 
> Siendo premium quebró....antes el que tenia un javuar tenia muuuucha pasta (ademas de tener que tener dos, ya que uni siemlre estaba en el taller).....
> 
> En cambio ahora es estilo bmw o audi....vamos, que mas de uno se lo compro con lo que le sobraba de hipoteca:cook:



Bueno, deje que lo dude...


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Sep 2013)

A ver que opinan señores...

Estoy pensando en comprar deuda senior, por diversificar , ni todo bolsa ni todo depositos 

En el folleto pone 

Fecha de vencimiento: 15/03/2018
Fecha amortización : 15/03/2015

Alguien sabe que diferencia la fecha de amortización de la de vencimiento....

Mi lectura pensando mal que es como se acierta... me dan la rentabilidad hasta el 2015 pero me retienen el principal hasta 2018


----------



## ave phoenix (10 Sep 2013)

Mucho volumen en AAPL, pero de momento muy poca variación en el precio ienso:


----------



## atman (10 Sep 2013)

ave phoenix dijo:


> Mucho volumen en AAPL, pero de momento muy poca variación en el precio ienso:



están esperando a Elvis Costello termine de cantar...


emm... parece que no hay iwatch...

El "one more thing" era Elvis Costello... pues fale...

Por cierto, que los nuevos chismes salen en algunos países a mediados y finales de mes. Pero creo que he entendido que a España no van a llegar hasta diciembre...

Tirenme esas Apple...


----------



## Sersantos (10 Sep 2013)

ave phoenix dijo:


> Mucho volumen en AAPL, pero de momento muy poca variación en el precio ienso:



Pues no han sentado muy bien los nuevos cacharros no?

https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ%3AAAPL&ei=bDAvUrjwDIStwAOOBw


----------



## ave phoenix (10 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> están esperando a Elvis Costello termine de cantar...
> 
> 
> emm... parece que no hay iwatch...
> ...



pues parece que no ha gustado la canción...::


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pero tambien van a tener un modelo premium, muy diferecniado (de momento) en plata, oro o cobalto (negro). con unas especificaciones muy altas. Es decir, quieren ampliar el mercado. Y van a regalar la suite ofimatica.
> 
> La idea es que entres... al precio que quieras... en su entorno que luego ya te sacudirán precisamente con lo que consumas.



La psique no va así. Una marca tiene que posicionarse, tú como consumidor tienes una percepción de la marca, por eso Renault no hace coches deportivos y Aston Martin no hace utilitarios. Por eso Renault cuando quiere poner en el mercado coches baratos se inventa una marca como Dacia, para no dañar su marca, porque no diferencias modelos, asocias la marca como barata y de baja calidad.

Cuando compro un iPhone de 600€ no estoy comprando tecnología y prestaciones, para comprar tecnología y prestaciones está Samsung. Me estás vendiendo una manzanita, esa manzanita es exclusividad, status, diferenciación y si cualquiera puede llevarla no tengo ningún motivo para comprar ese producto.

¿Qué sucede con las falsificaciones? Un bolso de Tous, millones de veces pirateado, ves a cualquiera con él. ¿Qué sucede? Pues que quien tiene el dinero para comprar el bueno no lo hace, porque cuando vayas paseando con tu bolso de Tous, Prada, CH, Chanel o LV no darás esa imagen que quieres transmitir, porque quien te ve no sabe si es bueno o no, porque todo el mundo lo lleva.

¿Cuántos propietarios de iPhone conoces? Todos se ajustan a ese patrón. No tienen ni puta de que están comprando, pero tienen un iPhone osea.... :rolleye:


----------



## atman (10 Sep 2013)

Eh! No me cuente a mí...  yo me limito a decirle la idea de Apple...


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Eh! No me cuente a mí... yo me limito a decirle la idea de Apple...



Joder, solo tengo ganas de discutir amigablemente 

¿Vendiste los cortos?

---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 20:37 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> A ver que opinan señores...
> 
> Estoy pensando en comprar deuda senior, por diversificar , ni todo bolsa ni todo depositos



¿Esa deuda no es la que palma inmediatamente después de los accionistas?


----------



## atman (10 Sep 2013)

Nop. Under pressure. Al final me voy a ir sin un euro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Sep 2013)

0 > -X

Podría ser peor.


----------



## ave phoenix (10 Sep 2013)

Sersantos dijo:


> Pues no han sentado muy bien los nuevos cacharros no?
> 
> https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ%3AAAPL&ei=bDAvUrjwDIStwAOOBw



No se, no se, poca caída para tanto volumen...ienso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Sep 2013)

Bertok, a usted que le gusta poner cine de verano en la trinchera ::







Serie B recién salida del horno.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2013)

reve no puedo dejar de pensar que has sido victima del sentimiento contrario muertovivientista , cuando te dije que aplicaras el stop loss , tu logica te dijo que piramidaras :ouch:


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Sep 2013)

No todos tenemos el conocimiento y la humildad para seguir sus consejos ::


----------



## Abner (10 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La psique no va así. Una marca tiene que posicionarse, tú como consumidor tienes una percepción de la marca, por eso Renault no hace coches deportivos y *Aston Martin no hace utilitarios*. Por eso Renault cuando quiere poner en el mercado coches baratos se inventa una marca como Dacia, para no dañar su marca, porque no diferencias modelos, asocias la marca como barata y de baja calidad.
> 
> Cuando compro un iPhone de 600€ no estoy comprando tecnología y prestaciones, para comprar tecnología y prestaciones está Samsung. Me estás vendiendo una manzanita, esa manzanita es exclusividad, status, diferenciación y si cualquiera puede llevarla no tengo ningún motivo para comprar ese producto.
> 
> ...








Wrong!!!

))


P.S: Al final el jato va a tener razón, porque han distribuido nada más que unos 400 contratos para una subida como esta. O sea, pueden seguir de esta guisa hasta los 9000 miles.

Como viene siendo habitual, muchos niveles dejados atrás, poco fiables cuando entran en estos modos de berserker. 

El más probable 8754(f) y otro más que podría verse en el 8720(f)

Buena suerte Reve.


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Bertok, a usted que le gusta poner cine de verano en la trinchera ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bajando :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Sep 2013)

Apple ha sacado el iPhone 5c a un precio bastante estúpido (599 euros). La estrategia puede salirle mal (supuesto low cost + precio premium, con características normalitas para el estándar actual), aunque con Apple nunca se sabe.


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Aston Martin no hace utilitarios. Por eso Renault cuando quiere poner en el mercado coches baratos se inventa una marca como Dacia, para no dañar su marca, porque no diferencias modelos, asocias la marca como barata y de baja calidad.




Los Dacia en Brasil son Renault. 


Aston Martin si hace utilitarios, mira...


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Los Dacia en Brasil son Renault.
> 
> 
> Aston Martin si hace utilitarios, mira...



Y bien caros que venden los Dacia allí .... Mola ver un sandero con el logaco de Renault ::


----------



## inversobres (10 Sep 2013)

usa, cierre por encima de 1680 ya saben... en mi opinion se va a cerrar en maximoa diarios y por encima de 1700 en vencimientos (salvo misiles, que esta la cosa caliente aunque solo sea teatro).


----------



## inversobres (10 Sep 2013)

Dicho y hecho, ya estan superando maximos diarios como todas las ultimas horas.

Apple tiene sus adeptos, aunque saque mierda de colores se seguira comprando.


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Y bien caros que venden los Dacia allí .... Mola ver un sandero con el logaco de Renault ::



Y a 15.000 € el más basico.


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> La idea es crearse oportunidades en el mercado chino... y de paso buscar a los más jóvenes. COn una pantala de 4" lo tiene mal. Ya les han vendido que la pantalla tiene que ser grande. Aple no va a convencerles ahora de lo contrario.



En China lo empiezan a pasar mal. La juventud ha decidido que el iphone ya no es trendy. Lo malo es que nos vamos a tener que acostumbrar a que las nuevas tendencias vengan precisamente de este país. Lo tienen difícil por muchos colorines que le pongan.

En cuanto a lo del lector biométrico sólo puedo decir lo que leí el otro día: "Gracias, Apple... hasta ahora tenía miedo que me robaran mi iphone. Ahora he de preocuparme también de que no me corten la mano"


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Y a 15.000 € el más basico.



I know, están looooooocos.

Que se los coman con papas.


----------



## inversobres (10 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> usa, cierre por encima de 1680 ya saben... en mi opinion se va a cerrar en maximoa diarios y por encima de 1700 en vencimientos (salvo misiles, que esta la cosa caliente aunque solo sea teatro).



De nada hamijos.

Mañana mas. Cuidado y que no os coman los misiles.

Cierre pepon, ibex a por los 89xx y el sp cierra la semana pegadico a los 1700. No me juego pasta que no quiero aparecer en una cuneta.


----------



## Misterio (10 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> De nada hamijos.
> 
> Mañana mas. Cuidado y que no os coman los misiles.
> 
> Cierre pepon, ibex a por los 89xx y el sp cierra la semana pegadico a los 1700. No me juego pasta que no quiero aparecer en una cuneta.



Deberías manejar el ego, que te has pasado la semana pasada no se cuantos días diciendo que el SP ESE día se iba a 1680 y como se ponía a bajar desaparecías del mapa. Esta muy bien tener el autoestima alto pero tanto chuparte la polla vas a acabar volviendote de la otra acera.


----------



## juan35 (10 Sep 2013)

Buenas como veis Royal Imtech, parece que hay movimiento.

Gracias


----------



## inversobres (10 Sep 2013)

Misterio dijo:


> Deberías manejar el ego, que te has pasado la semana pasada no se cuantos días diciendo que el SP ESE día se iba a 1680 y como se ponía a bajar desaparecías del mapa. Esta muy bien tener el autoestima alto pero tanto chuparte la polla vas a acabar volviendote de la otra acera.



Yo me chupo la polla? lo que hay que leer compañero. 

No entro en polemicas, como no soy un semi-dios del hilo tengo muchisimos patinazos y doy mis opiniones, para un dia que acierto dejame disfrutarlo. Es mas facil dar de comer a spammers y luego hacernos los serios.

Salud.

PD: soy bajista por naturaleza, hay dias que puedo operar y otros no (gran mayoria).


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Yo me chupo la polla? lo que hay que leer compañero.
> 
> No entro en polemicas, como no soy un semi-dios del hilo tengo muchisimos patinazos y doy mis opiniones, para un dia que acierto dejame disfrutarlo. Es mas facil dar de comer a spammers y luego hacernos los serios.
> 
> ...



Los bajistas llegarán al cielo.

Tough times ...


----------



## loblesa (10 Sep 2013)

Ale -220€ en AMPER por SL a 1.19 y luego se da la vuelta. Malaputa.


----------



## juanfer (10 Sep 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> En China lo empiezan a pasar mal. La juventud ha decidido que el iphone ya no es trendy. Lo malo es que nos vamos a tener que acostumbrar a que las nuevas tendencias vengan precisamente de este país. Lo tienen difícil por muchos colorines que le pongan.
> 
> En cuanto a lo del lector biométrico sólo puedo decir lo que leí el otro día: "Gracias, Apple... hasta ahora tenía miedo que me robaran mi iphone. Ahora he de preocuparme también de que no me corten la mano"



Mientras solo sea la mano y no los ojos.


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2013)

loblesa dijo:


> Ale -220€ en AMPER por SL a 1.19 y luego se da la vuelta. Malaputa.



Los chicharrillos del inframundo del culibex, el 90% de las veces generar pérdidas.

Cuidado ahí.


----------



## egarenc (10 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Y a 15.000 € el más basico.



me estas diciendo que esto:







vale lo mismo que esto:













aqui?


----------



## juanfer (10 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> A ver que opinan señores...
> 
> Estoy pensando en comprar deuda senior, por diversificar , ni todo bolsa ni todo depositos
> 
> ...



Mira las cosas que no puedes salirte rápido como que no. Hay que estar en liquidez o productos con liquidez.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Sep 2013)

Bertok, para cuando quieras cambiar de avatar


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> me estas diciendo que esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso mismo. ::


----------



## garpie (10 Sep 2013)

Es lo que tiene ser una economía cerrada y proteccionista.


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, para cuando quieras cambiar de avatar


----------



## egarenc (10 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


>


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Mira las cosas que no puedes salirte rápido como que no. Hay que estar en liquidez o productos con liquidez.



Ya, pero hay que picotear de todo..... No puedo estar 100% en liquidez permanente, acabare sin nada




R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Esa deuda no es la que palma inmediatamente después de los accionistas?



Si, un poco despues de la "preferente"  por eso me interesaba saber si alguno conoce la diferencia entre fecha de vencimiento y Feha de amortización


----------



## juanfer (10 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ya, pero hay que picotear de todo..... No puedo estar 100% en liquidez permanente, acabare sin nada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo importante no tener deudas. Es mejor estar en liquidez que en algo no seguro.


----------



## Tono (10 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> A ver que opinan señores...
> 
> Estoy pensando en comprar deuda senior, por diversificar , ni todo bolsa ni todo depositos
> 
> ...



Parece como si la entidad emisora se reservara el derecho a no empezar a pagar los intereses hasta el 2015. ¿No puedes dar más datos?
Lo importante sobre todo es de quién es esa deuda y con qué la están avalando. Hace no mucho me ofrecieron al 5,20% deuda de AUDASA (autopistas) a 10 años, ni con un palo se me ocurrió tocarla. Aquí tienes la explicación de amortización (cuando empiezan a pagarte los intereses) y fecha de vencimiento 



> El tipo de interés nominal (cupón) aplicable a la emisión es el 5,20% anual. El tipo de interés nominal se devengará desde el 26 de junio de 2013 y hasta la amortización final de la emisión, es decir el 26 de junio de 2023
> 
> El pago de intereses se realizará por años vencidos, los días 15 de diciembre de cada año y en la fecha de amortización.
> 
> La primera fecha de pago de intereses tendrá lugar el 15 de diciembre de 2013 y la última el día 26 de junio de 2023 , es decir, coincidente con la fecha de amortización.





¿no será la que emite TEF para comprar E-Plus?

5 años son muchos años para tener el dinero retenido. Por otra parte ¿se pueden vender los bonos en el mercado secundario si necesitases el dinero? ¿o si no te gusta en algún momento la situación de la entidad que la emite?
Si la empresa quiebra te quedas sin nada, igual que los accionistas, pero ni siquiera tendrás el recurso de malvender las acciones si no hay mercado para esos bonos.



Ajetreo dijo:


> Ya, pero hay que picotear de todo..... No puedo estar 100% en liquidez permanente, acabare sin nada



Acabarás sin nada si te lo gastas. Si no, estarás tan divinamente en liquidez, que no sé porque demonios os resulta tan picajoso ver el dinero en la cuenta que no podéis parar de mover el culo.
La paciencia es fundamental a la hora de buscar oportunidades de inversión.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Si, un poco despues de la "preferente"  por eso me interesaba saber si alguno conoce la diferencia entre fecha de vencimiento y Feha de amortización



Todos estos productos se negocian en mercados secundarios, es decir el zorro cuida de las gallinas. Liquidez normalmente implica pérdidas del 30% como mínimo.
La banca siempre gana.

Que ganas de complicarse la vida, con lo fácil que es comprar unas Lunar Year of the Horse 2014


----------



## ponzi (10 Sep 2013)

Hay algunas empresas cuyos ratios engañan


IBM

El motivo no es otro que la autocartera

No he encontrado otro caso mas bestia que este

Capitaliza por 200.000 mill de dolares y tiene mas de 120.000 mill de autocartera que no ha amortizado

Treasury Stock	-123,131.0

Si restamos la autocartera realmente veríamos que esta cotizando a per 6

Autocartera

Philip morris tiene actualmente 26000 mill de $ de autocartera y en 2009 solo tenia 10000 mill...pero bueno eso ya es otra historia que dejare para otro dia

---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 23:51 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Ya, pero hay que picotear de todo..... No puedo estar 100% en liquidez permanente, acabare sin nada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasta que no veas que los bonos soberanos de los paises mas solventes esten al 4% y la deuda empresarial al 7%....ni con un palo


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Sep 2013)

Es de OHL, les pego el resumen 
Tipo de producto: Deuda Senior
Nombre de la emisión: BON OBRASCON 8,75 03-18 Código Isin: XS0606094208
Divisa: EUR
Emisor: SOCIEDAD DE OBRAS Y CONSTRUCCIONES
Fecha de vencimiento: 15/03/2018 (1)
Fecha amortización : 15/03/2015 Mercado: EUROCLEAR
Rating Moody's: Ba2
Rating Standard & Poors: BB Cupón: 8,75%
Periodicidad cupón: S

Según muchos OHL es de lo mejorcito del pais, aunque últimamente está saliendo demasiado en la prensa y eso no me gusta.

No voy a meterme de cabeza. Regla nº 1 no invertir en lo que no entiendas, por eso al menos quiero entender.

De todos modos Gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Tono (10 Sep 2013)

Ponzi, cuando puedas dame tu visión sobre Técnicas Reunidas.
La veo bien, con contratos para varios años, sin deudas, es decir en posición ideal para una empresa (cuando ya tienes el trabajo garantizado para unos años vista (y los ingresos), siempre aparecerá más durante ese período que mejorarán los resultados).
No acabo de entender como está en mínimos anuales.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 00:11 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Es de OHL, les pego el resumen
> Tipo de producto: Deuda Senior
> Nombre de la emisión: BON OBRASCON 8,75 03-18 Código Isin: XS0606094208
> Divisa: EUR
> ...






Pagar al 8,75% es mucho pagar. :ouch:

Esa emisión pagará los intereses semestralmente.







Esta empresa ha aumentado su deuda este año y reducido los ingresos. Y ha solicitado más capacidad de endeudamiento.



> Durante los últimos meses, la compañía ha realizado una emisión de bonos convertibles através de su filial OHL Investments por importe de 300 M.€ con vencimiento a 5 años y ha registrado en el irish Stock Exchange un programa de papel comercial por el que podrá emitir títulos de deuda a corto plazo por el que podrá emitir un máximo de 3000 M€. El vencimiento más
> próximo al que tendrá que hacer frente la compañía asciende a 520 M€ en el 2T’15, un importe que puede ser cubierto con los 673 M.€ que
> OHL tiene en efectivo y otros activos líquidos equivalentes al cierre de 1T’13.
> *A pesar de que los ingresos han descendido en 2T’13 (-12,5%)*, la menor facturación no compromete la capacidad de la compañía para pagar
> su deuda, ya que el Ebitda creció +12,6% y beneficio neto atribuible recurrente, excluyendo efectos atípicos, aumentó +14,4%.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

En 2012 los intereses eran el 72% del beneficio operativo, en 2011 eran el 55%

Negocios de Ohl

Están en oriente medio y en Brasil, pueden tener problemas en estas dos áreas geográficas

A 30 de junio de 2013 tenian la mitad de la caja que a septiembre de 2012, 800 mill.

Desde 2009 han incrementado en mas de 2000 mill el endeudamiento aunque no llegan a un nivel excesivo y algunas negocios son muy conservadoras...pero por si las moscas yo no compraría bonos de ohl, en algun momento veremos algun catacrok de la deuda soberana y todas estas empresas que estan endeudadas al 8%-10% lo van a pasar mal.

Si quieres deuda compra de Inditex,Bayer,Adidas,L'oreal,Sanofi,Lvmh,Danone..o si no quédate en liquidez


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

Fecha de Vencimiento es cuando te devuelven el principal (has mirado que se hace al menos al 100% y no son convertibles?)

La fecha de amortización es la fecha a partir de la cual puedes vender el bono, no puedes hacerlo antes, y Euroclear es el mercado secundario a través del cual lo puedes hacer, digamos que este producto solo cotizará en ese mercado.

¿La liquidación de intereses es al vencimiento o periódicos?



Ajetreo dijo:


> Es de OHL, les pego el resumen
> Tipo de producto: Deuda Senior
> Nombre de la emisión: BON OBRASCON 8,75 03-18 Código Isin: XS0606094208
> Divisa: EUR
> ...





---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 00:16 ----------

Por cierto que OHL tiene su división de ingeniería: Ecolaire más seca que la mojama, no les entra ni un proyecto, no me extrañaría que la acabasen cerrando.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Es de OHL, les pego el resumen
> Tipo de producto: Deuda Senior
> Nombre de la emisión: BON OBRASCON 8,75 03-18 Código Isin: XS0606094208
> Divisa: EUR
> ...



De lo mejorcito es Inditex, tiene caja neta y encima no paran de incrementar la cifra de negocio. Apenas emiten bonos, a mi me darían un 4% y lo metería encantado


----------



## atman (11 Sep 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> En China lo empiezan a pasar mal. La juventud ha decidido que el iphone ya no es trendy. Lo malo es que nos vamos a tener que acostumbrar a que las nuevas tendencias vengan precisamente de este país. Lo tienen difícil por muchos colorines que le pongan.
> 
> En cuanto a lo del lector biométrico sólo puedo decir lo que leí el otro día: "Gracias, Apple... hasta ahora tenía miedo que me robaran mi iphone. Ahora he de preocuparme también de que no me corten la mano"



Yo tengo Samsung S2 al que quiero dar pasaporte y te puedo asegurar que si no lo he hecho aún es porque estoy esperando a ver si salen de China algunos modelos muy concretos que de momento sólo los venden para su mercado.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 00:55 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Mientras solo sea la mano y no los ojos.



Ya están en ello... :8: :cook:


----------



## burbujito1982 (11 Sep 2013)

cuando parecía que tras la "pérdida" de los JJOO nos íbamos a morir "cienes de veces" nos vamos a máximos.

¿qué va a pasar con el rally de Navidad? 

O dicho de otra forma: van a subir de antemano el índice para aprovecharse de los inocentes que meten dinero en los planes de pensiones a final de año.

En cuanto al tema "lorealista" de la marca:

Yo si tuviese un Sandero viejo, pediría un par de piezas de importación







Y si me comprara el nuevo, también.







Dejanodo a un lado los prejuicios, los Dacia de ahora son bonitos. Antes eran feos, pero ahora han mejorado mucho en diseño. Y si además, le pones el logo Renault (que es lo que son), a cualquier profano le va a encantar.

Y si le pones el logo Nissan (mirad el Duster en la India) ya directamente alucinas


----------



## atman (11 Sep 2013)

Le iba a explicar lo de OHL, porque Tono se liaba, pero R3v lo ha dejado claro...

Me parece que esa Deuda no es nueva...

Edito: No, efectivamente, aquí le dejo el enlace a la ficha...

OBRASCON HUARTE 11/18REGS (Reg.S) | Bond | A1GN6G | XS0606094208 | Börse Frankfurt (Frankfurt Stock Exchange)

La rentabilidad del bono a precio de hoy estaría en el 6% (a ojo).

---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 01:45 ----------

Repasando el mercado junkie... me da... que mañana, como mínimo lo menean y acaba en rojo fuerte. No sé si guanazo o no... pero... 

ya veremos. Si sube mucho más empezará a saltar algún stop. Vendí 3 para tener cubiertos gastos y pelín más. Así que ahora los stops están para evitar palmar ni un euro. Pero me fastidiaría acabar así después de construir, aguantar, ver el meneo de pasta y al final... fluff...


----------



## atman (11 Sep 2013)

Vaya! 

Vuelven a bajar el rating de Argentina. Ahora hasta CCC+ y con perspectiva negativa.


----------



## amago45 (11 Sep 2013)

Nikkei +0.01% ... ... plaaaaaaaaaaano !!!
Buenos días


----------



## paulistano (11 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Vaya!
> 
> Vuelven a *bajar* el *rating* de *Alemania*. Ahora hasta CCC+ y con perspectiva negativa.




Ayer llegué de copas ligeramente nublado y mis hogos leyeron eso en vez de lo de Argentina:ouch:

hubo un segundo en que me vinieron a la cabeza mis cortitos en el churriblex:bla:

Buenos días tengan por cierto...hoy me mojo, se baja sí o sí, basta de cachondeo ya, coño

Suerte a todos, estamos los amperianos con la soga al cuello::


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

Bon dia senyors.








Pandoro es mi pastor con él nada me falta.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

nos acercamos a la todopoderosa jran alcista , revisando los graficos veo la posibilidad de estar dibujando un triangulo expansivo en cuyo caso tocariamos la jran alcista para ostiarnos hasta la jran bajista y dar el tercer toque a la parte baja de dicho triangulo expansivo ienso:

tambien tenemos los otros escenarios que nos llevarian aprox a la zona 9500-9700 para el vencimiento trimestral del 20 , pero no pasara nada por intentar unos cortos en la jran alcista , ya que ahi corregiremos algo o tal vez mucho


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

Obama aplaza el ataque para poder negociar con Rusia el desarme de Asad

El presidente pide al Congreso que posponga el voto que autorizaría la intervención militar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Obama aplaza el ataque para poder negociar con Rusia el desarme de Asad
> 
> El presidente pide al Congreso que posponga el voto que autorizaría la intervención militar



Menudo impresentable que está hecho el bobama este... :ouch:

A saber cuales serán las verdaderas razones por las que quiere posponer el ataque el pájaro este.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

En Pescanova se habla de quitas hasta el 75% del pufo.

La cotización de los banquitos españoles es una broma de mal gusto ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Menudo impresentable que está hecho el bobama este... :ouch:
> 
> A saber cuales serán las verdaderas razones por las que quiere posponer el ataque el pájaro este.



Los rusos han dicho trick or treat. No están dispuestos a perder su único puerto en el Mediterráneo.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 08:55 ----------

Sacyr viene en 3.20, me cago en toh lo que se menea! Panic mode On.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En Pescanova se habla de quitas hasta el 75% del pufo.
> 
> La cotización de los banquitos españoles es una broma de mal gusto ...



La respuesta la tienes en la fé, amigo Bertok:

Ecclesiastes 3:2


_A time to be born and a time to die. *A time to plant and a time to harvest*.
_


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Sep 2013)

no entiendo el movimiento de la "muerte".... no sería al reves, es decir con fuerza cuando baja, ya que corta por dentro????


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

la muelte esa jran incomprendida 

alegria gaceleridos que nos vamos parriba :Baile:


----------



## Algas (11 Sep 2013)

Buenos días,

Veremos a ver si lo de AMPER es tan malo como la prensa dice. ::

Y q mis MTS siguan alcistas


----------



## sirpask (11 Sep 2013)

Veremos si mis boletas de EADS les influye la rajada de Obama...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (11 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no entiendo el movimiento de la "muerte".... no sería al reves, es decir con fuerza cuando baja, ya que corta por dentro????



Yo también lo he pensado


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Los rusos han dicho trick or treat. No están dispuestos a perder su único puerto en el Mediterráneo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 08:55 ----------
> 
> Sacyr viene en 3.20, me cago en toh lo que se menea! Panic mode On.



espero no hayas subido el stop como buena gacela que eres reve , cogete unas vacaciones chaval ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no entiendo el movimiento de la "muerte".... no sería al reves, es decir con fuerza cuando baja, ya que corta por dentro????



Es magia.....inocho:


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

Me retiro a hacerme un café y en liquidez a lamerme las heridas,...... ya va por 3.30 ppppffff


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Sep 2013)

Me ducho, veo EON y pienso _fap-fap-fap_


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

3,31 ya , tenias que haber dejado ejecutarse el stop en 3,01 ahora el stop te ejecuta a ti reve :ouch:

3,33 es un cohete :8:

---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 09:17 ----------

3,34 que lolai


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

Fuera en 3.21, el SL estaba en 3.207


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

invertir en chicharros es lo que tiene :ouch:


----------



## Algas (11 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> invertir en chicharros es lo que tiene :ouch:



Son nuestras costumbres, y hay q respetarlas


----------



## romanrdgz (11 Sep 2013)

Llevo MTS desde los 9.94. ¿Buen momento para reforzar la posición? ¿O mejor diversifico un poco? Se aceptan sugerencias


----------



## sirpask (11 Sep 2013)

Jazz parece que ha perdido un poco de chicha con lo de vodafone...


----------



## Krim (11 Sep 2013)

Vaya inicio de sesión: abajo, arriba, abajo...es casi como si el jato estuviera cambiando de posi cada 10 minutos.

Bueno, ahora mismo estaríamos según el Maestro Fran en el CP después de haber tanteado arriba y abajo. ¿Momento NPI? Yo, por mi parte, desde luego tengo esa sensación...


----------



## MattCoy (11 Sep 2013)

A ver si se fuera abajo, ya de una vez...

Aunque teniendo en cuenta que yo estoy bajista, seguro que tira para arriba, si quereis ganar dinero, haced siempre lo contrario de lo que yo haga.

Salu2

---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 09:54 ----------

Pues eso... abro cortos en 8800 y ya está otra vez en verde


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> A ver si se fuera abajo, ya de una vez...
> 
> Aunque teniendo en cuenta que yo estoy bajista, seguro que tira para arriba, si quereis ganar dinero, haced siempre lo contrario de lo que yo haga.
> 
> ...



Mírese un vídeo hasta que decidan a donde vamos 

[YOUTUBE]Hr6T-4Voe0g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mírese un vídeo hasta que decidan a donde vamos
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Hr6T-4Voe0g[/YOUTUBE]



Que jrande es el bueno de Max ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Sep 2013)

Ben Bernanke is *ONE OF THE BIGGEST TERRORIST IN WORLD TODAY*!!


I love this guy!


----------



## inversobres (11 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ben Bernanke is *ONE OF THE BIGGEST TERRORIST IN WORLD TODAY*!!
> 
> 
> I love this guy!



Sobra lo de "one of" :XX::XX:.

El ibex sigue subiendo. Maniobra de despioje y a seguir a su bola.


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ben Bernanke is *ONE OF THE BIGGEST TERRORIST IN WORLD TODAY*!!
> 
> 
> I love this guy!



Amigo, no escriba esa palabra que vendrån a leernos

Buenos días , aquí tenemos diada aiguarida, vamos que llueve. Yo aprovecho, que están mirando para el este, cruzo la frontera y me voy un par de días al oestel


----------



## inversobres (11 Sep 2013)

Que fuerza tiene el dax dios mio. Lo querran llevar a maximos de nuevo?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Amigo, no escriba esa palabra que vendrån a leernos
> 
> Buenos días , aquí tenemos diada aiguarida, vamos que llueve. Yo aprovecho, que están mirando para el este, cruzo la frontera y me voy un par de días al oestel



Hi NSA, I'm Guybrush Threepwood, a mighty Pirate!

Do you like Boobs? Here's a pair of nice good ones, just for you guys!



Spoiler


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

Easy Dax.

Triángulo suelo 8465(c). Hipotenusa velas de 5min vela 9:25 y 10:00. La vela de 10:05 justo se para en la hipotenusa, rotura por arriba 18 puntos (ni Don Pollo). Y ahora volvemos a caer por la pendiente de la hipotenusa suavemente


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Sep 2013)

Que camp*EON*a!!!! :baba:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Sep 2013)

Gutten morneng cuadraden camaradas,

La deutchland locomotora de Europa.

Felicidades DON PIRATON. Gaste una miaja luz en españa, por su patria.


----------



## inversobres (11 Sep 2013)

Ya han pegado el pistoletazo de salida. Veremos si aguantan los niveles, de momento miro y no toco que luego me arrancan la mano.

Salud.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Sep 2013)

Me CAGO EN TU PUTA MADRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Ale, ya estoy más tranquilo.


----------



## inversobres (11 Sep 2013)

Una preguntilla off-topic (si quereis me contestais o sino, reporte). Ando mirando para cambiarme de bici y estoy mirando de carretera, que me recomendais entre 600-1000€??

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## optimistic1985 (11 Sep 2013)

Santander comprado a 5,68

Veamos como se porta a medio plazo


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Ponzi, cuando puedas dame tu visión sobre Técnicas Reunidas.
> La veo bien, con contratos para varios años, sin deudas, es decir en posición ideal para una empresa (cuando ya tienes el trabajo garantizado para unos años vista (y los ingresos), siempre aparecerá más durante ese período que mejorarán los resultados).
> No acabo de entender como está en mínimos anuales.
> 
> ...



Es verdad tienen caja neta además cuentan con un buen equipo gestor.Para entender la cotización de TR hay que entender como funciona el modelo de negocio, tanto los contratos como los flujos de caja son cíclicos,unos años entra dinero en la caja pero otros sale,la cotización suele moverse en función de la caja.Lo que a priori parece una desventaja a medio plazo puede ser una oportunidad,si quieres tenerla en cartera aprovecha cuando el ambiente sea negativo,personalmente creo que a 30 o por debajo es un buen precio.Si entras tendrás que asumir que el ambiente negativo puede durar mas meses de los que esperas.Un buen indicador pueden ser los cortos, creo que tiene bastantes.


----------



## Hannibal (11 Sep 2013)

Yo estoy dentro en enagas desde hace unos dias a 17,26. De momento le he metido la mitad porque creo que no tardará en despegar, el soporte de 17 parece firme pero no voy a arriesgarme tanto


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

A relaxing cup of café con leche... Targaryen ::







Creo que me iré al gimnasio, me debo autosancionar con varias semanas sin trading :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> A relaxing cup of café con leche... Targaryen ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



autoflagelar :rolleye:


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

No todos compartimos sus gustos :no:

Tenga cuidado, tal vez "the cat" también esté en la lista.


----------



## HARLEY66 (11 Sep 2013)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Santander comprado a 5,68
> 
> Veamos como se porta a medio plazo



Muy buenas. Que creéis que va hacer SAN a corto/medio ?
Yo lo tengo a 5,30, pero no paro de leer a gente que hablan mal de este valor y que me dicen que me lo saque de encima.
Que hago ?
Gracias de antebrazo...


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Sep 2013)

Explicación gráfica de la inversión en chicharros
[YOUTUBE]
mGMzGxeO1wQ
[/YOUTUBE]

Joder no me aclaro con la mielda Youtube
CNN Distraction: Family of ducks tries to cross highway - YouTube


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

amonoh alcistillas :Baile: :baba:


----------



## Janus (11 Sep 2013)

la gacelada comprando de manera acelerada.

han descubierto el maná los mercados?.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

No por dios Telecom Italia nooo

Telefónica sopesa ampliar su participación en Telecom Italia - elEconomista.es

¿Pero que haces Alierta?Si ibas bien, un añito haciendo los deberes y ya volvemos a las andadas::::::


----------



## paulistano (11 Sep 2013)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Muy buenas. Que creéis que va hacer SAN a corto/medio ?
> Yo lo tengo a 5,30, pero no paro de leer a gente que hablan mal de este valor y que me dicen que me lo saque de encima.
> Que hago ?
> Gracias de antebrazo...



Pues yo aseguraría ganancias poniendo stop en 5,50...y por arriba pues márcate un objetivo, o vas ajustando el stop progresivamente....

A 6,50 vendería sí o sí


Inversobres ni idea de bici, por si te vale un amiguete me dijo que decathlon trabaja bien, para un usuario medio tiene bicis que cumplen de sobra.


----------



## Algas (11 Sep 2013)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Santander comprado a 5,68
> 
> Veamos como se porta a medio plazo



Lo llevo desde 5,63 en Agosto; me comí lo de Siria de por medio pero veo factibles los 6,2 como primer objetivo.


----------



## Krim (11 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> la gacelada comprando de manera acelerada.
> 
> han descubierto el maná los mercados?.



Pues no sé... pero yo estoy viendo que volvemos a encarar máximos y si los petamos...váyase usted a saber. Hogos antes que serebro y tal


----------



## inversobres (11 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> la gacelada comprando de manera acelerada.
> 
> han descubierto el maná los mercados?.



Que bueno leerte. Magnifico post en cierto hilo donde comentas la situacion del pais ahora/futuro. Grande.


----------



## Algas (11 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No por dios Telecom Italia nooo
> 
> Telefónica sopesa ampliar su participación en Telecom Italia - elEconomista.es
> 
> ¿Pero que haces Alierta?Si ibas bien, un añito haciendo los deberes y ya volvemos a las andadas::::::



Espérate porque esto es lo que comentó Toño, q Tef no para de hablar de participaciones y demás pero aún no ha firmado nada con nadie. Ciertamente suena a calentada del valor, ¿No?


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Muy buenas. Que creéis que va hacer SAN a corto/medio ?
> Yo lo tengo a 5,30, pero no paro de leer a gente que hablan mal de este valor y que me dicen que me lo saque de encima.
> Que hago ?
> Gracias de antebrazo...






Son 62.000 mill por una empresa que tiene y que va a tener problemas

Cotizacion de IBEX 35 en tiempo real - Indice - resumen - Capitalizacion - elEconomista.es


----------



## HARLEY66 (11 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues yo aseguraría ganancias poniendo stop en 5,50...y por arriba pues márcate un objetivo, o vas ajustando el stop progresivamente....
> 
> A 6,50 vendería sí o sí
> 
> ...



Había puesto el stop profit en 6, pero lo he sacado. Si pongo el loss en 5,50 y salta que hago ? Me espero a comprar más abajo o compro BBVA como me ha dicho alguno y me olvido de SAN ?
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Espérate porque esto es lo que comentó Toño, q Tef no para de hablar de participaciones y demás pero aún no ha firmado nada con nadie. Ciertamente suena a calentada del valor, ¿No?



Yo solo saldré del valor una de dos porque Alierta haga alguna burrada o porque la empresa siga su curso a velocidad crucero hasta los 14


----------



## paulistano (11 Sep 2013)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Había puesto el stop profit en 6, pero lo he sacado. Si pongo el loss en 5,50 y salta que hago ? Me espero a comprar más abajo o compro BBVA como me ha dicho alguno y me olvido de SAN ?
> Gracias de nuevo.



Si te barren en 5,50 pues como nadie es adivino...jeje, pues yo esperaría a cogerla más abajo, pero vamos, como se dice por aquí, no sería de extrañar que los banquitos patrios tuviesen problemasienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

alcistillas :baba: :baba:


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

Me vengo al foro un rato, ha sonado la alarma de nivel peponaso, a ver como lo torea.

Orbea Avant h30....


----------



## HARLEY66 (11 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Si te barren en 5,50 pues como nadie es adivino...jeje, pues yo esperaría a cogerla más abajo, pero vamos, como se dice por aquí, no sería de extrañar que los banquitos patrios tuviesen problemasienso:



Cuando lo pillé el objetivo era salirse en 6, pero no llega, siempre se da la vuelta.
No tengo ninguna prisa, pero a el tema era si salirse antes (5,80?) y buscar otra cosa....
En fin, gracias por las opiniones.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Si te barren en 5,50 pues como nadie es adivino...jeje, pues yo esperaría a cogerla más abajo, pero vamos, como se dice por aquí, no sería de extrañar que los banquitos patrios tuviesen problemasienso:



Banco Santander despide a 1.200 empleados de Brasil por el pinchazo de la burbuja - elConfidencial.com

_"El descenso del beneficio se produjo por el aumento de las provisiones con las que hacer frente al fuerte incremento de la morosidad. Santander Brasil se vio obligado a elevar un 42% las dotaciones para compensar el aumento significativo de los impagos hasta el 6,79% (5,05% un año antes) sobre el total de la cartera de crédito. Brasil es el país con la segunda mayor mora de todo el grupo en el mundo, prácticamente igual que la de España y superior a la de Portugal, dos economías en profunda recesión"_

Y casi 63000 mill de capitalización::


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (11 Sep 2013)

Yo estoy ganando bastante dinero con las Santanderes, entre compra-venta y dividendos. Efectivamente, de los 5,8x no suele subir desde hace más de un año.

Entonces sabes que es buen momento para vender y a por otra cosa, hasta que definitivamente rompa resistencias.


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

El tema es que llevamos desde hace un año metidos en el lateral y no termina de romper. Los valores directores del IBEX en especial los gemelos han tenido unos precios claros de entrada y salida. 

Estos son precios de venta si seguimos con el lateral. La cuestión es ¿Le tocará romper esta vez a los 92xx, o vuelta a empezar.

En esta ola estoy fuera, me ha pillado sin alcanzar de nuevo precios de entrada.


----------



## inversobres (11 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Me vengo al foro un rato, ha sonado la alarma de nivel peponaso, a ver como lo torea.
> 
> Orbea Avant h30....



Thanks.

Y asi ha sido, pepino parriba en busca del mas alla.


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Thanks.
> 
> Y asi ha sido, pepino parriba en busca del mas alla.



Está luchando a hora mismo, nivel alcista 1. Funcionando como resistencia

8.852 (c)


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El tema es que llevamos desde hace un año metidos en el lateral y no termina de romper. Los valores directores del IBEX en especial los gemelos han tenido unos precios claros de entrada y salida.
> 
> Estos son precios de venta si seguimos con el lateral. La cuestión es ¿Le tocará romper esta vez a los 92xx, o vuelta a empezar.
> 
> En esta ola estoy fuera, me ha pillado sin alcanzar de nuevo precios de entrada.



no termina de romper dice :ouch: claro que ha roto , la superacion de la jran bajista chaval , es que no estas a lo que debes estar flandercito :no:


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no termina de romper dice :ouch: claro que ha roto , la superacion de la jran bajista chaval , es que no estas a lo que debes estar flandercito :no:






El lateral no lo ha roto, el que viene desde finales de 2011...solo hay que mirar el gráfico.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

8475 (c) DAX suelo en estos momentos.

Voy corto en Ibex ::


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Intradía.....



aclarate flandercito , como hablas del lateral de mas de un año :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aclarate flandercito , como hablas del lateral de mas de un año :rolleye:



Mira la página de atrás...se me había colado otra respuesta.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

el lateral se acabo con la rotura de la jran bajista , hace un mes asin :no:


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el lateral se acabo con la rotura de la jran bajista , hace un mes asin :no:



La gran bajista son los padres.... :::XX:


----------



## Tono (11 Sep 2013)

Buenos días.

Las empresas más solventes del IBEX son las únicas que bajan. Curioso. (Inditex, BME, TRE, Grifols...)



ponzi dijo:


> Es verdad tienen caja neta además cuentan con un buen equipo gestor.Para entender la cotización de TR hay que entender como funciona el modelo de negocio, tanto los contratos como los flujos de caja son cíclicos,unos años entra dinero en la caja pero otros sale,la cotización suele moverse en función de la caja.Lo que a priori parece una desventaja a medio plazo puede ser una oportunidad,si quieres tenerla en cartera aprovecha cuando el ambiente sea negativo,personalmente creo que a 30 o por debajo es un buen precio.Si entras tendrás que asumir que el ambiente negativo puede durar mas meses de los que esperas.Un buen indicador pueden ser los cortos, creo que tiene bastantes.



Gracias Ponzi. Con que bajase de 32 creo que me arriesgaría, esperar no me importa, para mi la paciencia es la base de mi ciencia (junto con la aversión al riesgo, soy un cagao que pa qué)

En cuanto a TEF no es sólo que aparezca en todos los media comiéndose el mundo, sin que desde la empresa suelten prenda, es que toda operación lleva aparejada la palabra deuda/crédito a su lado.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

tu mismo chavalin , sigue ignorando su existencia :Aplauso:


----------



## HARLEY66 (11 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Banco Santander despide a 1.200 empleados de Brasil por el pinchazo de la burbuja - elConfidencial.com
> 
> _"El descenso del beneficio se produjo por el aumento de las provisiones con las que hacer frente al fuerte incremento de la morosidad. Santander Brasil se vio obligado a elevar un 42% las dotaciones para compensar el aumento significativo de los impagos hasta el 6,79% (5,05% un año antes) sobre el total de la cartera de crédito. Brasil es el país con la segunda mayor mora de todo el grupo en el mundo, prácticamente igual que la de España y superior a la de Portugal, dos economías en profunda recesión"_
> 
> Y casi 63000 mill de capitalización::



Que quieres decir con esa cifra ? debería ser mayor ? menor ?
Que implica la capitalización ?
Disculpa si pregunto obviedades pero soy novato en estas lides ...o


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tu mismo chavalin , sigue ignorando su existencia :Aplauso:



Cada vez que anuncia un gap y lo clava pero al revés, no hace nada mas que reforzar mi fe en la Jran Bajista jalapeña 

Donde quedó el gap bajista mortal de ayer? En la misma caja que la JB :XX:


----------



## amago45 (11 Sep 2013)

AMPER, no se si la noticia es buena, mala, o todo lo contrario
Ezentis finaliza su salida del capital de Amper


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

Ojo al culibex en los próximos minutos.


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

Nos han metido volumen en la resistencia de 8.852.

Puede volver a probarla en los próximos minutos.

SI no la pasa ahora iremos a cerrar el gap que se ve en horario.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Nos han metido volumen en la resistencia de 8.852.
> 
> Puede volver a probarla en los próximos minutos.
> 
> SI no la pasa ahora iremos a cerrar el gap que se ve en horario.



¿hasta donde?


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿hasta donde?



8.650

Lo que nos mete en canal bajista, a perder los 8600


Edit: La vela anterior se ha quedado a 1.2....


VAAMOOOSSSS


----------



## Krim (11 Sep 2013)

Joder...eso suena crítico, chicos. Total pandorian or total peponian. 

Impresionante Fran, el nivel clavado al pipo. Ahora a ver que se decide.


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Joder...eso suena crítico, chicos. Total pandorian or total peponian.
> 
> Impresionante Fran, el nivel clavado al pipo. Ahora a ver que se decide.



Como dice Bertok momento clave.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

Al culibex lo han colocado ahí con cuatro contratos de ná.

Estoy en que lo tiran ya.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 8.650
> 
> Lo que nos mete en canal bajista, a perder los 8600
> 
> ...



suerte gacelilla :ouch:


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

Llevamos 1 hora en esta zona de negociación.... el movimiento debe ser fuerte (24 horas máximo para cumplirse)


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Que quieres decir con esa cifra ? debería ser mayor ? menor ?
> Que implica la capitalización ?
> Disculpa si pregunto obviedades pero soy novato en estas lides ...o



Capitalización = Numero de acciones * cotización

Es a cuento cuesta una empresa con la cotización actual

Fijate Inditex, las acciones superan los 100 eu y sin embargo su capitalización son 67000 mill, pero es que el santander tiene mas de 11000 mill de acciones y cada trimestre sigue emitiendo sin parar.Bolsa de Madrid - Ficha de BANCO SANTANDER, S.A.

Fijate en la ficha que publica bolsas y mercados...Botin ha emitido tantas acciones que parece que el banco esta barato pero para nada, esta casi a niveles de 2010


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

mantenemos largos con tres cojones , ni caso a los ejpertitos :no:


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

Arggggggggggggg como apuran

0.5 la vela anterior.

Volumen bajo en la ruptura.

Aguantamos hasta 25 pipos en contra.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

Que huevos tienen.

sólo queda esperar al fallo alcista. Este minuto ...


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

mantened largos coño , mantened la formacion , ni un paso atras :no:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (11 Sep 2013)

Como venda mis 10000 TEF que tengo a 9,80 sus cagais todos.


----------



## inversobres (11 Sep 2013)

Joder parece la final del roland garros con la emocion que le dais.

Apuesto a que se va por arriba (reta es mi hamija).


----------



## Krim (11 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Que huevos tienen.
> 
> sólo queda esperar al fallo alcista. Este minuto ...



Just face it, the resistance has fallen...a pesar del jato.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

pobres bajistillas , quedaran sus cadaveres para alimento de los buitres :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Como venda mis 10000 TEF que tengo a 9,80 sus cagais todos.



Yo si las vendes te las compro abajo...ahora no pidas que te las devuelva hasta 14


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

A tomar viento.


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Joder parece la final del roland garros con la emocion que le dais.
> 
> Apuesto a que se va por arriba (reta es mi hamija).



La cosa está complicada, si detecto más volumen en las dos velas siguientes...son 935


----------



## Tono (11 Sep 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Como venda mis 10000 TEF que tengo a 9,80 sus cagais todos.



aquí las estoy esperando o


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

Primera volumen bajo, han probado rojo

Segunda......


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

es inutil ejpertitos , la tendencia es alcista y no cesara hasta por lo menos el vencimiento trimestral :no:


----------



## burbufilia (11 Sep 2013)

Open corto. Que Dioh reparta suerteh


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

comprad coño , que es españa 

a buenas horas os poneis cortos ejpertitos , solo os queda tragar tochos ::


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

Segunda prueban verde, con volumen aún mas bajo.


GIRAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Sep 2013)

here we go to guano!


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

vamos coño , los ejpertitos son victimas del sentimiento contrario muertovivientista , ahora es cuando :Aplauso:

llevadlo a los cielos :baba:


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)




----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


>



vade retro :no:


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

Puede estar haciendo pull back.

El límite para estar seguros de guano está en los 8850


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

la destruccion del ejercito de ejpertitos al alcance de la mano :S


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

Reforzamos situación técnica.


----------



## MattCoy (11 Sep 2013)

Parece un pull-back... tengo abiertos cortos, pero si no baja de 8850, cerrados y a otra cosa...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Sep 2013)

Vamos acompañando al putibex desde 8859!

Vamos patooooooo!


----------



## inversobres (11 Sep 2013)

Cabrones!!! me habeis puesto mas nervioso que en la final de la Uefa de mi Athletic.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

Todavía es pronto para estar seguro pero comienzo a apostar por una tarde muy guanosa.


----------



## MattCoy (11 Sep 2013)

8856 en este momento... a ver, tira para abajo, ostias


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Cabrones!!! me habeis puesto mas nervioso que en la final de la Uefa de mi Athletic.



y eso que aun no se produce el rabazo :fiufiu:


----------



## Krim (11 Sep 2013)

Pues yo me mojo y abro cortos...pongo 25 pipos de SL, que si esto sale bien, tranquilamente podemos llevarnos 200.


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

Ha usado 852 de soporte...error 0.25

Volumen inexistente

GO GO que quiero sacar al coyote.


----------



## MattCoy (11 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Todavía es pronto para estar seguro pero comienzo a apostar por una tarde muy guanosa.



Ojala, pero no lo termino de ver


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

joder que prisas tenéis, puede dar guano pero de momento no deja de ser un pull back.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 10:45 ----------




MattCoy dijo:


> Ojala, pero no lo termino de ver



Keep the faith ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> joder que prisas tenéis, puede dar guano pero de momento no deja de ser un pull back.



Es para contarle a los colegas de oficina que pillamos el Apocalipsis Sodomita desde todo lo alto :ouch: ::


----------



## Tono (11 Sep 2013)

*Alemania coloca bonos a diez años al mayor coste en dos años*
4.076 MILLONES AL 2,06%

Alemania coloca bonos a diez años al mayor coste en dos años

*Francia cerrará 2013 con un déficit del 4,1% del PIB*
FRENTE AL OBJETIVO DEL 3,7%

Francia cerrará 2013 con un déficit del 4,1% del PIB


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

Nuevo toque a 852 en tres velas a un minuto...si no bye bye cortos.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

para el 20 el ibex estara en los 9500-9700 :bla:

---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 12:48 ----------

cuanto daño esta haciendo el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista :ouch:

mantened los largos mis bienamados siemprealcistas , con tres cojones :Aplauso:


----------



## inversobres (11 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> *Alemania coloca bonos a diez años al mayor coste en dos años*
> 4.076 MILLONES AL 2,06%
> 
> Alemania coloca bonos a diez años al mayor coste en dos años
> ...



Cuanto peor mejor, mas estimulos. Es la nueva logica de mercado.


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

Primera roja sin fuerza en caída

Segunda verde sin fuerza


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

sube ibex , el poder de MV te obliga :no:

---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 12:51 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Primera roja sin fuerza en caída
> 
> Segunda verde sin fuerza



si te falta la fuelza recurre al fua flandercito ienso:


----------



## optimistic1985 (11 Sep 2013)

parrrrrriba


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

La tercera sin fuerza solo pierde los 60

Mal asunto....

Vamos pato HAZ TU TRABAJO!!!


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

poca volatilidad para desplegar el movimiento.

aviso, cada vez es más claro que esta tarde hay guano.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

vamos alcistillas aniquilad toda oposicion , no tengais piedad :Aplauso:


----------



## Krim (11 Sep 2013)

Joder, no hay fuerza ni para un lado ni para otro.


¿Estais seguros de que no hay un tío con el dedo en el botón de 200 contratos partiéndose la polla y esperando a reventar el mercado?


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> poca volatilidad para desplegar el movimiento.
> 
> aviso, cada vez es más claro que esta tarde hay guano.



Se han pegado una hora de negociación en nivel relevante. Han podido ocultar y mostrar lo que les ha dado la gana.

Nos van a pegar un zarpazo de narices.... 

No me puedo mojar mucho, con tanto tiempo cruzando operaciones.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 12:55 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Joder, no hay fuerza ni para un lado ni para otro.
> 
> 
> ¿Estais seguros de que no hay un tío con el dedo en el botón de 200 contratos partiéndose la polla y esperando a reventar el mercado?



Están unos cuantos con el esfínter encogido esperando que alguno haga algo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Joder, no hay fuerza ni para un lado ni para otro.
> 
> 
> ¿Estais seguros de que no hay un tío con el dedo en el botón de 200 contratos partiéndose la polla y esperando a reventar el mercado?



Si, se llama ghkghk. Postea por aquí. Antes, cuando no estaba casado, ponía fotos de italianas cachondas. Ha perdido mucho como conforero. :no:


----------



## egarenc (11 Sep 2013)

podemos dar por rota la resistencia en las eónicas?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> podemos dar por rota la resistencia en las eónicas?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



No me haga un cárpatos que me las gafa! :no: :Baile:


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Se han pegado una hora de negociación en nivel relevante. Han podido ocultar y mostrar lo que les ha dado la gana.
> 
> Nos van a pegar un zarpazo de narices....
> 
> ...



La pauta del intra ya está marcada. Hay que esperar y entrar al olor del rico guano.

No precipitarse. Lo sigo y lo canto, no me sigáis por si soy kamikaze ::::::


----------



## Dudosillo (11 Sep 2013)

Fran, ¿un zarpazo, ¿hacia donde?


----------



## Krim (11 Sep 2013)

Dudosillo dijo:


> Fran, ¿un zarpazo, ¿hacia donde?



Si lo supiéramos, no estaríamos en un Foro. Estaríamos en un yate con supermodelos en top less sirviéndonos cubatas.


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La pauta del intra ya está marcada. Hay que esperar y entrar al olor del rico guano.
> 
> No precipitarse. Lo sigo y lo canto, no me sigáis por si soy kamikaze ::::::



ME parece que no va solo desde hace un rato.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

¿Alguien sabe cual es el limite de autocartera en eeuu?

En europa es el 10%...pero vamos ayer fue ver los 120.000 mill de ibm y me quede con esta cara:8:


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> ME parece que no va solo desde hace un rato.



Todavía estoy esperando mientras mordisquean las pezuñas de las gacelas larguistas.

Queda un poco todavía ...


----------



## Dudosillo (11 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Si lo supiéramos, no estaríamos en un Foro. Estaríamos en un yate con supermodelos en top less sirviéndonos cubatas.



Ya, hasta ahí llego hombre.
Estaba pidiendo una opinión...
Disculpe.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

bastante se os ha advertido ya ejpertitos , no teneis la humildad para aceptar el consejo de MV el maestro de sabiduria , a palmar pues :no:


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

Dudosillo dijo:


> Fran, ¿un zarpazo, ¿hacia donde?



Como dice Krim..si lo supiese al 100%....


Por volumen abajo

Pero solo cuando pierda 852 (c)

Mientras tanto asustados y esperando que nos roben los 25 puntos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

Corto DAX 8500(c) 10 puntos de SL

Al Ibex lo espero en 8845(f) si baja


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

Tengo que desconectar chicos!!!
Luego nos vemos.

Parece que se van a decidir.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Tengo que desconectar chicos!!!
> Luego nos vemos.
> 
> Parece que se van a decidir.



Reportado!


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Tengo que desconectar chicos!!!
> Luego nos vemos.
> 
> Parece que se van a decidir.



puede desconectar flandercito , pero por favor mantenga vivo el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista :Baile:


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

25% del capital en autocartera




Si ajustamos la autocartera nos daria un per de 11 con 1700 mill de caja mas una deuda neta de 1300 mill.

En general el sector ha estado creciendo a tasas cercanas al 10% aunque en 2012 esta velocidad se ha visto bastante reducida, en el caso de lorillard al 4,13% y en el de philip al 0,90%


----------



## atman (11 Sep 2013)

A las buenas... ya comenté ayer noche que al SP lo veía feo y ahora los futuros del SP tienen mala pinta...

Apurando el lateral-moderadamente bajista...


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> A las buenas... ya comenté ayer noche que al SP lo veía feo y ahora los futuros del SP tienen mala pinta...
> 
> Apurando el lateral-moderadamente bajista...



:

Yo lo veo todo muy plano.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

Ya tengo entrada para Lorillard...a 35 con la autocartera saldría un per ajustado de 8


----------



## atman (11 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> :
> 
> Yo lo veo todo muy plano.



psé, depende de la distancia a que lo mire. :XX:

Y aunque así fuera... nada hay, de momento, que contradiga que la de ayer fuera una vela de agotamiento.


----------



## Janus (11 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No por dios Telecom Italia nooo
> 
> Telefónica sopesa ampliar su participación en Telecom Italia - elEconomista.es
> 
> ¿Pero que haces Alierta?Si ibas bien, un añito haciendo los deberes y ya volvemos a las andadas::::::



Los castuzos difícilmente reconocen pérdidas y errores. Eso en España. En USA hemos visto ahora cómo Ackman ha asumido 500M usd de pérdidas en JC Penney.


----------



## Guanotopía (11 Sep 2013)

Giro en Movistar. La operadora suprime todas las permanencias y venderá móviles desbloqueados


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

Momento crítico, me mosquea que lo hayan vuelto a marcar de forma tan clara.


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Sep 2013)

Bueno, del otro lado del Atlántico el premarket de ANR viene con muy buenas noticias.
Pepón, Pepón. +6,40%.
Veremos si se consolida en la apertura.
Díganos algo maestro Janus.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

todos los ejpertitos cortos , bueno por lo menos morireis como un solo hombre :Aplauso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> todos los ejpertitos cortos , bueno por lo menos morireis como un solo hombre :Aplauso:



Es ustec mu bueno (a veces). Le doy un Thanks.


----------



## Janus (11 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Que bueno leerte. Magnifico post en cierto hilo donde comentas la situacion del pais ahora/futuro. Grande.



Estoy pensando escribir una opinión personal sobre cómo en los últimos años las empresas españolas buscaron asumir riesgos con tipos bajos y cómo los bancos se dieron cuenta de que el riesgo se lo tenían que devolver a esas empresas (inmobiliarias, eléctricas y constructoras) a través de un instrumento brillante: el equity swap.

A ver si saco tiempo y ganas y se lo explico bien, en palabras sencillas para que entiendan el pufo que hay ahí al ser OTC. Algún tema adicional de cómo están manejando cierta deuda subordinada y el uso de los bonos: piensen ¿para qué emitir bonos?.

Nos lo vamos a pasar bien. Verán el remiendo brutal del amigo Floro.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Giro en Movistar. La operadora suprime todas las permanencias y venderá móviles desbloqueados



En españa están desesperados, no saben como parar la sangría de la pérdida de clientes


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 59304
> 
> 
> 25% del capital en autocartera
> ...



De cual estás hablando?

Un saludo!


----------



## MattCoy (11 Sep 2013)

A la tercera, vendrá la vencida...


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

amonoh alcistillas a por la jran alcista :Baile:


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Los castuzos difícilmente reconocen pérdidas y errores. Eso en España. En USA hemos visto ahora cómo Ackman ha asumido 500M usd de pérdidas en JC Penney.



Yo creo que se están tirando un farol aunque si bien es verdad telecom italia ahora mismo esta a precio de derribo, pero aun tiene que amortizar un sobreprecio de 32000 mill

Telecom italia

Como negocio esta mejor que en 2009, fijaros como los ingresos operativos son superiores a 2009 y si quitamos las amortizaciones y depreciaciones tambien es mas alto el ebitda. Los malos resultados son por el deterioro del fondo de comercio

impairment of goodwill

7300 mill en 2011
4400 mill en 2012

¿que compro Telecom italia?Aun tienen un fondo de comercio de 32000 mill y eso que el de telefonica es de 27000 mill con Vivo y O2


----------



## MattCoy (11 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> todos los ejpertitos cortos , bueno por lo menos morireis como un solo hombre :Aplauso:



Espera al tercer toque al nivel critico, que va a ser en la apertura de los USA...

Si me equivoco, ya vendré a por mi owned


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

pobres ejpertitos , los van a cocinar al baño maria :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> De cual estás hablando?
> 
> Un saludo!



Lorillard tiene una autocartera de 4.190 mill y su capitalización es de 16.000 mill. La de Philip es de 26.200 mill para una capitalización de 130.000 mill.
Mira la autocartera de IBM, se te va la cabeza


----------



## azazel_iii (11 Sep 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo estoy dentro en enagas desde hace unos dias a 17,26. De momento le he metido la mitad porque creo que no tardará en despegar, el soporte de 17 parece firme pero no voy a arriesgarme tanto



Es mi proxima si sigue comportandose asi, creo que dentro de nada pega el pelotazo para arriba.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

no hay porvenir para aquellos que se opongan al poderio de MV el zahori :no:


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En españa están desesperados, no saben como parar la sangría de la pérdida de clientes



Yo lo veo bien, por primera vez desde hace una decada estan empezando a ser competitivos

Un ejemplo

Tarifas de contrato| Móvil | Particulares | Movistar

Es una tarifa muy parecida a la de yoigo pero con la cobertura de movistar

Llamadas a 0 eu


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Sep 2013)

cerrado corto en 77 ::


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

van cayendo los ejpertitos uno por uno , primero reve luego gaybush , asi todos seran aniquilados :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> van cayendo los ejpertitos uno por uno , primero reve luego gaybush , asi todos seran aniquilados :no:



No se preocupe por mi.
Voy cortilargo, como ustek pero no en mindtrading


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo lo veo bien, por primera vez desde hace una decada estan empezando a ser competitivos
> 
> Un ejemplo
> 
> ...



Con las tarifas y servicio que tienen no son competitivos y pierden ingresos por todos lados.

Si se ponen las pilas y bajan las tarifas, se comen el EBIT.

En España tienen mal futuro .... los próximos 2 quarters son claves.


----------



## burbufilia (11 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> comprad coño , que es españa
> 
> a buenas horas os poneis cortos ejpertitos , solo os queda tragar tochos ::



Vender caro y comprar barato. ABC finansas


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No se preocupe por mi.
> Voy cortilargo, como ustek pero no en mindtrading



mientras no sea humilde no podra alcanzar el conocimiento :no:


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> van cayendo los ejpertitos uno por uno , primero reve luego gaybush , asi todos seran aniquilados :no:



¿Y el jalapeño?
Como dice el dicho la curiosidad mato al gato

[YOUTUBE]3dCbNLdX_lY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

Ya comienzan a enseñar la patita. Todavía no ha dado señal.

El guano vespertino lo tenemos asegurado.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

humildad os hace falta gaceleridos :no:


----------



## Krim (11 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> cerrado corto en 77 ::



Eso no es nada. Yo he cerrado en 86, y, por supuesto, el IBEX, con elegancia, ha bajado 10 puntos de inmediato.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

Yo le estoy robando pipos al DAX, cortos de 5 puntos..... Como me pille la Frau ::


----------



## inversobres (11 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ya comienzan a enseñar la patita. Todavía no ha dado señal.
> 
> El guano vespertino lo tenemos asegurado.



No se si os estais quedando con la peña o solo conmigo, solo veo que el ibex no ha parado de subir... como enseñan la pata?ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo le estoy robando pipos al DAX, cortos de 5 puntos..... Como me pille la Frau ::



aprenderas a ser humilde de la unica forma posible :no:

---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 13:45 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> No se si os estais quedando con la peña o solo conmigo, solo veo que el ibex no ha parado de subir... como enseñan la pata?ienso:



seguiran enseñando la pata hasta los 9700


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

Tengo nombre de rey y soy leo.... la humildad no es una de mis cualidades


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

Hijos de puta como lo marcan.

Dedo en el SELL

---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 11:48 ----------

Allá vamos con unos cortitos ricos a mercado


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hijos de puta como lo marcan.
> 
> Dedo en el SELL
> 
> ...



bertok tu tambien terminaras enterrando el pico :no:


----------



## Krim (11 Sep 2013)

¡¡Claro!! Ahora que le hemos barrido el Stop a Krim, ya podemos bajar ¿no?

HdlGP!


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

Esa es la vela que esperaba..... Bienvenidos al expreso hacia el infierno


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> No se si os estais quedando con la peña o solo conmigo, solo veo que el ibex no ha parado de subir... como enseñan la pata?ienso:



En varias ocasiones ha estado a punto de dar la señal pero no la ha dado.

Ahora ya está. Si fuera la buena, hay 1100 sestercios de reward.

!!! Fight !!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tengo nombre de rey y soy leo.... la humildad no es una de mis cualidades



WTF??????????????


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

se te van a quitar las ganas de cargar cortos bertok :no:


----------



## burbufilia (11 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¡¡Claro!! Ahora que le hemos barrido el Stop a Krim, ya podemos bajar ¿no?
> 
> HdlGP!



Standard 

Mi médico dejó de recetarme intradías desde hace años :rolleye:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (11 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hijos de puta como lo marcan.
> 
> Dedo en el SELL
> 
> ...



A ver si va a romper por arriba al final.... tanto enseñar la patita.

En que te basas para asegurar guano vespertino? en que US viene rojo?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¡¡Claro!! Ahora que le hemos barrido el Stop a Krim, ya podemos bajar ¿no?
> 
> HdlGP!



Eso nos pasa por ansiosos....:ouch:

Otra vez será. 

Tengo otros cortos en ibex y CAC menos apalancados para MP .


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

8496-8480(c)... a ver si los toca.....VAMOS!!!!!


----------



## burbufilia (11 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> 8496-8480(c)... a ver si los toca.....VAMOS!!!!!



+1

Es tan fuerte el 88xx que "el gran día" de la ruptura a los 9xxx lo marcarán los mínimos crecientes, que acabarán rompiendo el techo. El entorno de 8600 es una parada conservadora para un take profit


----------



## Janus (11 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Bueno, del otro lado del Atlántico el premarket de ANR viene con muy buenas noticias.
> Pepón, Pepón. +6,40%.
> Veremos si se consolida en la apertura.
> Díganos algo maestro Janus.



Está en 6,94 usd. Esto tira para arriba pero no me gusta que valores nerviosos como éstos abran con gaps amplios. Prefiero velas extensas verdes.

Si abriera con mucho gap, ojo porque se pueden ver velas con muchas sombra roja. Es algo muy habitual en los mercados biotech son calentones de los fondos para crear demanda a la que colocar su papel.

Entiendo que no es el caso.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> A ver si va a romper por arriba al final.... tanto enseñar la patita.
> 
> En que te basas para asegurar guano vespertino? en que US viene rojo?



Ahora espero un pullback hasta los 887X. Si después gira hacia abajo, o gira antes, vamos a tener una tarde muy bonita.

La pauta de precios es insostenible y en el intraminuto se ha visto claro que han estado machacando niveles durante casi 2 horas. La sesión de la mañana ha sido totalmente técnica y sencilla de seguir, que no ganar.

Ahora nos jugamos la posición.


----------



## Janus (11 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo creo que se están tirando un farol aunque si bien es verdad telecom italia ahora mismo esta a precio de derribo, pero aun tiene que amortizar un sobreprecio de 32000 mill
> 
> Telecom italia
> 
> ...




Puede ser más sencillo. *Puede ser que Alierta sea mal perdedor y esté promediando a la baja* :


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Está en 6,94 usd. Esto tira para arriba pero no me gusta que valores nerviosos como éstos abran con gaps amplios. Prefiero velas extensas verdes.
> 
> Si abriera con mucho gap, ojo porque se pueden ver velas con muchas sombra roja. Es algo muy habitual en los mercados biotech son calentones de los fondos para crear demanda a la que colocar su papel.
> 
> Entiendo que no es el caso.



La cosa parece que sde está enfriando, ahora la veo a 6,74 USD.


----------



## burbufilia (11 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Puede ser más sencillo. *Puede ser que Alierta sea mal perdedor y esté promediando a la baja* :



Leyéndote tus hilos animados de ayer y de hoy, ese señor debió de atropellar a un gatito que tenías en tu infancia o algo


----------



## Janus (11 Sep 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Leyéndote tus hilos animados de ayer y de hoy, ese señor debió de atropellar a un gatito que tenías en tu infancia o algo



Me llevo muy bien con él, nunca le he pegado ni me impagó cuando hice trabajos para su equipo.

Hable una vez con él en una recepción, en compañía del entonces mi jefe. Fueron 10 minutos y todo flowers.
Otra vez tenía una reunión con él y otras dos personas para presentarle unas conclusiones de un trabajo pero ni apareció.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

Gira ya cojones.


----------



## Tono (11 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ahora espero un pullback hasta los 887X. Si después gira hacia abajo, o gira antes, vamos a tener una tarde muy bonita.
> 
> La pauta de precios es insostenible y en el intraminuto se ha visto claro que han estado machacando niveles durante casi 2 horas. La sesión de la mañana ha sido totalmente técnica y sencilla de seguir, que no ganar.
> 
> Ahora nos jugamos la posición.



Pues te deseo suerte en la jugada.
No acabo de ver yo síntomas de dejar caer el tinglado hoy, desde mi barrera acorazada.
Mañana y el viernes si pueden ser días de gloria guananera


----------



## Economista1982 (11 Sep 2013)

Martinsa Fadesa, Reyal Urbis, Quabit... un roto 'contable' de 6.000 millones,Sector inmobiliario. Expansin.com

Martinsa Fadesa, Reyal Urbis, Quabit... un roto 'contable' de 6.000 millones

Mas ladrillo para la banca.....que siga subiendo el ibex ejejeje


----------



## MattCoy (11 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Gira ya cojones.



Ahi tienes el giro: 8867...


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

seguid cargando cortos ejpertitos , seguid :no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

Y el Sabadell calentando la acción para el empufamiendo masivo, perdón, ampliación.


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Sep 2013)

Que dice el oso que no le esperéis hasta después de comer...


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

vamos coño , partid el espinazo de los ejpertitos :no:


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

De nuevo aquí.... 

HDP como han barrido. 125 en total birlados.

866 (c) atacamos de nuevo.


----------



## Economista1982 (11 Sep 2013)

Parece ser que no han gustado los nuevos iphone, apple viene con un 4% de bajada en el pre-market.


----------



## Hannibal (11 Sep 2013)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Es mi proxima si sigue comportandose asi, creo que dentro de nada pega el pelotazo para arriba.



Gracias por hacerme caso al menos 

Lo que parece claro es que con la legislación de este pais, cualquier empresa relacionada con la energía es dificil que caiga. Antes privatizarán el sol, el aire y el agua que dejar que la gente pueda producir su propia energía, aunque ellos no lo hagan porque les sale más rentable seguir quemando petróleo y gas que invertir en otras formas de explotación. En fin.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> De nuevo aquí....
> 
> HDP como han barrido. 125 en total birlados.
> 
> 866 (c) atacamos de nuevo.



.
Pues revisando lo que va de sesión me da a mi que cuando han hecho la raya de hoy ha sido a las 9:04. Pero no me hagan ningún caso.


----------



## Hannibal (11 Sep 2013)

Economista1982 dijo:


> Parece ser que no han gustado los nuevos iphone, apple viene con un 4% de bajada en el pre-market.



¿pero acaso aportan algo realmente nuevo? Yo cuando los he visto lo primero que he pensado es que Apple va a ser la nueva Microsoft, manteniendo precios de porqueyolovalguismo para todos sus productos y servicios mientras la competencia iguala la calidad y mejora el precio.

Porque ya me direis cuánto tardará Samsung y demás en sacar smartphones con lector de huellas, si es un componente que hace años que existe y por tanto fácil y barato de implantar.


----------



## Topongo (11 Sep 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿pero acaso aportan algo realmente nuevo? Yo cuando los he visto lo primero que he pensado es que Apple va a ser la nueva Microsoft, manteniendo precios de porqueyolovalguismo para todos sus productos y servicios mientras la competencia iguala la calidad y mejora el precio.
> 
> Porque ya me direis cuánto tardará Samsung y demás en sacar smartphones con lector de huellas, si es un componente que hace años que existe y por tanto fácil y barato de implantar.



Al menos microsoft ya se ha caido del guindo y se está poniendo las pilas con productos majos a muy buen precio por lo menos en telefonía. Lo de apple es sacar una y otra vez lo mismoy cada vez tiene menos atractivo, más por acierto de sus competidores.


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Pues revisando lo que va de sesión me da a mi que cuando han hecho la raya de hoy ha sido a las 9:04. Pero no me hagan ningún caso.



El punto de entrada está bien elegido, no ha entrado por 1 punto.

Queda alguna vela de recorrido, lo importante es pillar el sentido ::


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El punto de entrada está bien elegido, no ha entrado por 1 punto.
> 
> Queda alguna vela de recorrido, lo importante es pillar el sentido ::



me da que vas a perder hasta el sentido chavalin :ouch:


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me da que vas a perder hasta el sentido chavalin :ouch:



Lo importante es como termina la guerra, no las batallas 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Lo importante es como termina la guerra, no las batallas 8:



pero que chorrada me estas contando arensivia :ouch:


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Lo importante es como termina la guerra, no las batallas 8:



Ahí llevo cortos desde las 13:47 y esperando ya más de una hora en el mierdibex.

Los 8860 marcan la diferencia. Nos van a tener de esperar hasta la apertura usana y con la volatilidad ...... uuuff 8:


----------



## egarenc (11 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Lorillard tiene una autocartera de 4.190 mill y su capitalización es de 16.000 mill. La de Philip es de 26.200 mill para una capitalización de 130.000 mill.
> Mira la autocartera de IBM, se te va la cabeza



entiendo que ese hecho es muy positivo, diriamos un seguro de vida para el accionista y la empresa. Se me escapa algo?


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Sep 2013)

Economista1982 dijo:


> Parece ser que no han gustado los nuevos iphone, apple viene con un 4% de bajada en el pre-market.



El problema es que se esperaba el anuncio de un acuerdo con China Mobile ayer en la presentación u hoy en Pequín pero no ha sucedido. Por ahora sólo tienen una licencia para usar su red.

Apple granted China Mobile license, but no deal yet


----------



## amago45 (11 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo creo que se están tirando un farol aunque si bien es verdad telecom italia ahora mismo esta a precio de derribo, pero aun tiene que amortizar un sobreprecio de 32000 mill
> 
> Telecom italia
> 
> ...



TIM tiene presencia en Brasil Argentina y Paraguay. Cuando TEF compró la parte que le faltaba de Vivo a PT, el regulador brasileño le puso problemas por tener además participación en Telco (TIM)
TIM tenía también Alice TV que se la vendió a Telefónica (Alemania)


----------



## Economista1982 (11 Sep 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> El problema es que se esperaba el anuncio de un acuerdo con China Mobile ayer en la presentación u hoy en Pequín pero no ha sucedido. Por ahora sólo tienen una licencia para usar su red.
> 
> Apple granted China Mobile license, but no deal yet



Gracias por la aclaración  un saludo.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El punto de entrada está bien elegido, no ha entrado por 1 punto.
> 
> Queda alguna vela de recorrido, lo importante es pillar el sentido ::



Flanele, ¿hasta donde ves el mínimo de la sesión de hoy en el culibex? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 13:23 ----------

*Vaaaamos coño*


----------



## ghkghk (11 Sep 2013)

Y espérate que la huella se lea a través del protector de pantalla que llevan la mitad de los usuarios de Iphone...

Apple se queda por el camino. Yo si fuera el despacho de abogados que ha llevado el asunto de Kodak, iría reservando hotel y preparando la presentación en Cupertino...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Flanele, ¿hasta donde ves el mínimo de la sesión de hoy en el culibex? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 13:23 ----------
> 
> *Vaaaamos coño*



Canal Principal 808-782 a ver si nos metemos en esa zona.

La caida hasta nivel relevante...852 error 0.5


----------



## Krim (11 Sep 2013)

Empieza la fiesta. Don Pandoro, esperamos mucho de usted. No nos defraude.


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

Próximo toque promete. GO GO


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

El culibex en la sesión de hoy. De libro, y bien tranquilo que lo han llevado cabalgando por la cuña ascendente. El nivel horizontal es la resistencia de Flanele.

Por casualidad, el límite de rotura temporal de la cuña era a las 15:30

Cuidado ahí fuera. Ahora la volatilidad puede jugar una mala pasada


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (11 Sep 2013)

Vendiendo Santander, y 300 y pico pavos para la buchaca. Tras muchos días de subidas, toca descansar y recoger beneficios, hasta la siguiente bajada, donde volveremos a entrar. Ha rebotado varias veces contra el techo de los 5,73X, y ahí parece que se ha agotado.

La euforia no puede durar siempre chicos... que el último duro se lo gane otro.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

*Vaaaaaaaaamos coooño.*


----------



## Economista1982 (11 Sep 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Vendiendo Santander, y 300 y pico pavos para la buchaca. Tras muchos días de subidas, toca descansar y recoger beneficios, hasta la siguiente bajada, donde volveremos a entrar. Ha rebotado varias veces contra el techo de los 5,73X, y ahí parece que se ha agotado.
> 
> La euforia no puede durar siempre chicos... que el último duro se lo gane otro.



Yo he vendido tb bbva a las 15:25 y la he abierto un corto a la misma acción


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

Volumen creciendo, esto marcha!!!


----------



## Maltese (11 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y espérate que la huella se lea a través del protector de pantalla que llevan la mitad de los usuarios de Iphone...
> 
> Apple se queda por el camino. Yo si fuera el despacho de abogados que ha llevado el asunto de Kodak, iría reservando hotel y preparando la presentación en Cupertino...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



El lector de huellas lo han puesto en el botón físico. En eso han estado espabilados.

De todas formas, su presentación de ayer ha defraudado todas las expectativas. "En Apple ya no queda nada de Steve Jobs", titulaba ayer algún periódico. Es lo que pasa cuando creas una religión. Los creyentes son volubles, y no pueden vivir mucho tiempo sin su dosis de prodigios y milagros.


----------



## Claca (11 Sep 2013)

Yo lo que pienso es que la inercia lateral de muchos meses no se decide en una sola sesión. De hecho cuando buscamos los detalles al tick suelen escaparse otras referencias más importantes, cuando no perdemos la perspectiva completamente. Que el IBEX suba por encima de los 8.900 a efectos inmediatos supone la limpieza de muchos cortos, pero a largo plazo, si en las próximas sesiones no sigue apareciendo fuerza compradora, el gran volumen de posiciones enganchadas en ese nivel (largos) seguirán sin obtener contrapartidas suficientes en el mercado y al final se gestará una vuelta violenta. Es lo que pasa en los techos, que las últimas compras se convierten en los primeros enganchados de la siguiente hornada.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (11 Sep 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Es lo que pasa en los techos, que las últimas compras se convierten en los primeros enganchados de la siguiente hornada.



Esto me ha pasado a mí varias veces ya... :: Ahora soy más desconfiado, y menos impulsivo y menos "whishful thinking".

Cuando consigo el margen de ganancias que tenía por objetivo, vendo y a correr.


----------



## Economista1982 (11 Sep 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Esto me ha pasado a mí varias veces ya... :: Ahora soy más desconfiado, y menos impulsivo y menos "whishful thinking".
> 
> Cuando consigo el margen de ganancias que tenía por objetivo, vendo y a correr.



Otro identificado. y es que te cambian la situación en una semana, de repente todo es verde....ya no existen los 6mill de parados (se acaba el verano ya), ni grecia ni portugal, ni elecciones alemanas, los ladrillos de la banca, la morosidad.........cuando la quieran bajar ya lo nombraran todo.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El culibex en la sesión de hoy. De libro, y bien tranquilo que lo han llevado cabalgando por la cuña ascendente. El nivel horizontal es la resistencia de Flanele.
> 
> Por casualidad, el límite de rotura temporal de la cuña era a las 15:30
> 
> Cuidado ahí fuera. Ahora la volatilidad puede jugar una mala pasada



Paso de esperar más. Fuera con 240 lereles de reward.

Me ha hecho sudar con la posi abierta varias horas. El movimiento era de libro pero ha ido con muy poca fuerza.

Disfruten de las plusvis y no se fíen.


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Paso de esperar más. Fuera con 240 lereles de reward.
> 
> Me ha hecho sudar con la posi abierta varias horas. El movimiento era de libro pero ha ido con muy poca fuerza.
> 
> Disfruten de las plusvis y no se fíen.



Me quedo, la negociación bajo cuerda debe producir bastante más movimiento.


----------



## Economista1982 (11 Sep 2013)

La prima de riesgo a punto de vovler a los 250!!!!!!!


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (11 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Paso de esperar más. Fuera con 240 lereles de reward.
> 
> Me ha hecho sudar con la posi abierta varias horas. El movimiento era de libro pero ha ido con muy poca fuerza.
> 
> Disfruten de las plusvis y no se fíen.



Yo personalmente desconfío de estos últimos días de euforia en las bolsas y en los mass-media. No nos vamos a ir a los 9300 "porque sí". Todavía no, es pronto. Hay muchos frentes abiertos: Siria, Octubre a la vuelta de la esquina, los estímulos de la FED...


----------



## romanrdgz (11 Sep 2013)

¿Ven ese pico al inicio de la sesión en ANR, augurando una tarde excelente para los carboneos, que luego se ha transformado de pronto en una caída hacia abajo? ¿Saben que significa?

Exacto, acabo de comprar a 6,80$. Gafe es poco para definirme. Les dejo, tengo que suicidarme lenta y dolorosamente.


----------



## Economista1982 (11 Sep 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Yo personalmente desconfío de estos últimos días de euforia en las bolsas. No nos vamos a ir a los 9300 "porque sí". Todavía no, es pronto. Hay muchos frentes abiertos: Siria, Octubre a la vuelta de la esquina, los estímulos de la FED...



El paro, que tendremos que ver los datos de invierno, la morosidad de la banca que aumenta continuamente, la quiebra técnico de las inmobiliarias españolas, la deuda pública en términos de Pib que está en niveles de record....yo creo que vamos a subir....pero llevamos en vertical desde 8.200 aprox...paso a paso.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (11 Sep 2013)

Economista1982 dijo:


> El paro, que tendremos que ver los datos de invierno, la morosidad de la banca que aumenta continuamente, la quiebra técnico de las inmobiliarias españolas, la deuda pública en términos de Pib que está en niveles de record....yo creo que vamos a subir....pero llevamos en vertical desde 8.200 aprox...paso a paso.



Toda esta euforia me huele más bien a pienso para gacelas... :8:

Ya veremos cómo va la cosa.


----------



## egarenc (11 Sep 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> ¿Ven ese pico al inicio de la sesión en ANR, augurando una tarde excelente para los carboneos, que luego se ha transformado de pronto en una caída hacia abajo? ¿Saben que significa?
> 
> Exacto, acabo de comprar a 6,80$. Gafe es poco para definirme. Les dejo, tengo que suicidarme lenta y dolorosamente.



apunte mental: romanrdgz es un poco gafe


----------



## aitor33 (11 Sep 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> ¿Ven ese pico al inicio de la sesión en ANR, augurando una tarde excelente para los carboneos, que luego se ha transformado de pronto en una caída hacia abajo? ¿Saben que significa?
> 
> Exacto, acabo de comprar a 6,80$. Gafe es poco para definirme. Les dejo, tengo que suicidarme lenta y dolorosamente.



Espere no sea un despioje y al final recupere...:XX: Le acompaño en el sentimeiento mis amd vomitando sangre también. Toca bajar por lo que dicen por ahí no se puede llegar tan fácil hacia arriba en medio de tanto optimismo hay que mover el árbol.


----------



## MattCoy (11 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Me quedo, la negociación bajo cuerda debe producir bastante más movimiento.



Yo también sigo... ya veremos que pasa

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

Alto volumen vendedor desde las 15:56

Esperamos sus consecuencias!!!!!!!


----------



## atman (11 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Eso no es nada. Yo he cerrado en 86, y, por supuesto, el IBEX, con elegancia, ha bajado 10 puntos de inmediato.



En 84 y en 88 tenía yo el stó.. uno vivo, el otro muerto.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

Corto 80.35(c)
Esto no se mueve.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Me quedo, la negociación bajo cuerda debe producir bastante más movimiento.



Suerte, yo cierro la jornada de operativa.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 14:34 ----------




Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Yo personalmente desconfío de estos últimos días de euforia en las bolsas y en los mass-media. No nos vamos a ir a los 9300 "porque sí". Todavía no, es pronto. Hay muchos frentes abiertos: Siria, Octubre a la vuelta de la esquina, los estímulos de la FED...



Tengo preparadores varios cargadores para cartera a medio plazo en varios países. El corazón me dice que entre y me cuesta contenerme.

Pero la cabeza dice otra cosa: SP en Primario alcista de 59 meses, el culibex en zona de resistencia (mucho fuego artificial para sigue ahí abajo en la banda de consolidación un 50% por debajo de máximos), divergencias brutales, ....

Paciencia, es una trampa de libro al menos en el corto plazo.


----------



## paulistano (11 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Alto volumen vendedor desde las 15:56
> 
> Esperamos sus consecuencias!!!!!!!




Esperemos que esas consecuencias que usted espera, sean lo más rojitas posibles!!!


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

Economista1982 dijo:


> El paro, que tendremos que ver los datos de invierno, la morosidad de la banca que aumenta continuamente, la quiebra técnico de las inmobiliarias españolas, la deuda pública en términos de Pib que está en niveles de record....yo creo que vamos a subir....pero llevamos en vertical desde 8.200 aprox...paso a paso.



Afecta más el máximo de autocomplacencia que hay en el mercado. Las tendencias se coronan con la efervescencia de las mierda chicharros. Creo que estamos ahí.


----------



## darwinn (11 Sep 2013)

ANR al final cayendo a pesar de la preapertura.

Veremos qué nos depara, yo sigo dentro por un tiempo


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Sep 2013)

Apple se despeña casi un 6%.


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Sep 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> ANR al final cayendo a pesar de la preapertura.
> 
> Veremos qué nos depara, yo sigo dentro por un tiempo



Yo también sigo dentro. De momento con ganancias.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

Ahí tienen al culibex, lo que tarda en bajar 1 hora lo sube en cuestión de minutos.


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

Están barriendo stop.

El mío algo más arriba del nivel relevante. Aguantamos.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 17:03 ----------


----------



## Tono (11 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ahí tienen al culibex, lo que tarda en bajar 1 hora lo sube en cuestión de minutos.



Ya ves, un mercado sólido y noble como corresponde a un país de gran estabilidad dirigido por manos firmes.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

cerrad esos cortos ultimo aviso :no:


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

A 2 puntos de sacarme se han quedado!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

no tenteis mas a la suerte ejpertitos :no:


----------



## MattCoy (11 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> A 2 puntos de sacarme se han quedado!!!!!!



En 8835 liquide un lote, me queda el otro que no sé que hacer...


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> En 8835 liquide un lote, me queda el otro que no sé que hacer...



En cuanto vea una oportunidad salgo, rascando menos de lo que esperaba.

Bajo SP... 852(c)

Out, recuperamos parte de lo perdido en jornada.

Ahora bajará a hierro. Como si lo viera.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 17:21 ----------

Esto es como una dronja.... me están llamando con poca carga!


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Sep 2013)

ACS, Acciona e Iberdrola pujan por el plan eólico del Ejercito de EEUU de 1.900 millones - elEconomista.es

¿Preparándose para el peak oil?. mmmm.

Supongo que contarán con gamesa, aupa después del recorte. Vamos subiendo.


----------



## inversobres (11 Sep 2013)

fran, de nuevo pelea en los 852 y los americanos vienen fuertes.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

es lo que tiene el luchar contra la tendencia en lugar de aprovecharla , ejpertitos teniais que ser


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> fran, de nuevo pelea en los 852 y los americanos vienen fuertes.



Deberían dejarnos por abajo...


----------



## Tono (11 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> En cuanto vea una oportunidad salgo, rascando menos de lo que esperaba.
> 
> Bajo SP... 852(c)
> 
> ...




No te metas, las solicitudes de compra de los principales valores aguantan y con grandes paquetes. Según visual economy.
Mañana o pasado, o ambos, llegará el momento.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

deberian ? 

---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 17:30 ----------

vamos a ver ese cierre to guapo , deberian dejarlo en maximos , deberian


----------



## inversobres (11 Sep 2013)

El sp se va de cabeza a los 1700. Menudo vencimiento mas divertido vamos a tener...


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> No te metas, las solicitudes de compra de los principales valores aguantan y con grandes paquetes. Según visual economy.
> Mañana o pasado, o ambos, llegará el momento.



Dejar abierto ni muerto.

Ahora mismo en subasta están tirando arriba...

---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 17:36 ----------

Casi cierran en máximos, con dos cohones ::


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

a 10 pipos de maximos :Aplauso: se os advirtio cansinamente , MV no es traidor :no:

---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 17:37 ----------

bueno mañana mas , mantened los largos con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## Krim (11 Sep 2013)

ROFL es todo lo que tengo que decir acerca del Culibex. Así, en general.


----------



## inversobres (11 Sep 2013)

El esepe a tope de palote, me voy a quitar dos costillas para poder...


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> El esepe a tope de palote, me voy a quitar dos costillas para poder...



Mejor un jet extender. ::


----------



## atman (11 Sep 2013)

La leche, los yankies sacando la bandera... al final me zumbarán...

Por cierto el corto al ibex, tumbado. Para variar... si eggg queee....


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrad esos cortos ultimo aviso :no:





muertoviviente dijo:


> no tenteis mas a la suerte ejpertitos :no:





muertoviviente dijo:


> es lo que tiene el luchar contra la tendencia en lugar de aprovecharla , ejpertitos teniais que ser





muertoviviente dijo:


> deberian ?
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 17:30 ----------
> 
> vamos a ver ese cierre to guapo , deberian dejarlo en maximos , deberian





muertoviviente dijo:


> a 10 pipos de maximos :Aplauso: se os advirtio cansinamente , MV no es traidor :no:
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 17:37 ----------
> 
> bueno mañana mas , mantened los largos con tres cojones :Baile:



a 7 pipos maestro , a todos los efectos cierre en maximos :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

El culibex está para hacer reward en objetivo poco ambicioso y salir por patas.

Lo menean a su antojo y en pocos minutos.

Las próximas jornadas tradearé el SP, del culibex no te puedes fiar nada.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Sep 2013)

menudo reversal se han marcado en unos minutos han distribuido unos 830 contratos ¿abner?


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Sep 2013)

Animo a los ARN alcistas, parece que tras el hostión inicial va recuperando....


----------



## MattCoy (11 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> En cuanto vea una oportunidad salgo, rascando menos de lo que esperaba.
> 
> Bajo SP... 852(c)
> 
> ...



Estaba liado y no lo postee... me bajé cuando pasamos los 8855, como con el otro lote habia ganado quise aguantar, pero bueno, 20 puntos de caida me he quitado... a mi tampoco me gusta dejar nada abierto a cierre con estos mercados tan manipulados, y este cierre cerca de maximos es de mañana abrir alcistas (y ahora MV vendrá a echarme el rapapolvos...).


----------



## inversobres (11 Sep 2013)

Usa sigue empujando. Veremos como gestionan los 1690. De momento parece que tira mas el dow que el sp.


----------



## inversobres (11 Sep 2013)

Vaya progresion del dow este mes, 500 pipos sin apenas corregir. Se lo toman en serio. No hablo ya del sp, desde los 1560 si no recuerdo mal.

Pepitoria donde andas????


----------



## ghkghk (11 Sep 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ACS, Acciona e Iberdrola pujan por el plan eólico del Ejercito de EEUU de 1.900 millones - elEconomista.es
> 
> ¿Preparándose para el peak oil?. mmmm.
> 
> Supongo que contarán con gamesa, aupa después del recorte. Vamos subiendo.



¿Para qué quieres contar con ella cuando puedes oparla a 10 euros la acción? Vamos Sánchez Galán, vamos bonito...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## inversobres (11 Sep 2013)

Jue os ha comido la lengua el gato...ups.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (11 Sep 2013)

Estamos ocupados contando billetes...



inversobres dijo:


> Jue os ha comido la lengua el gato...ups.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

Corto desde las 19:30 1686.68(c). Qué tedio! No he puesto ni SL... luego me pasa lo que me pasa ::

Qué aburrimiento de día.


----------



## Abner (11 Sep 2013)

@vmmp29 -500 aprox.

Casi seguro en algún momento de la sesión veremos el 8805(f). 
Y ojo, también el 8743(f).


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> entiendo que ese hecho es muy positivo, diriamos un seguro de vida para el accionista y la empresa. Se me escapa algo?



Si, es bastante positivo.Es parte del patrimonio de los accionistas pero contablemente aparece en negativo.Es dinero oculto que esta dentro de la empresa, si pasa algún imprevisto siempre podrá vender parte de esa autocartera.Además si amortizase esas acciones la tarta se vería claramente reducida en favor de los actuales accionistas.

http://www.ehowenespanol.com/afecta-compra-acciones-autocartera-patrimonio-accionistas-info_291027/

Y

http://www.invertirenbolsa.info/articulo_autocartera_definicion_importancia.htm

Telefónica vendió hace tiempo parte de la autocartera para así reducir deuda.

http://economia.elpais.com/economia/2013/03/26/agencias/1364285036_727821.html

Es justamente hacer lo contrario que hace Tito Botin


----------



## Janus (11 Sep 2013)

Querida fauna:

lo prometido es deuda. Les decía ayer que a ver si sacaba tiempo y les podía contar sobre cómo se financian las empresas y cómo los castuzos toman el poder de las empresas, siempre con la ayuda de los ciudadanos (bien como pagadores de impuestos o como accionistas despistados).

Para el común mortal, cuando uno quiere o necesita dinero lo que hace es acudir al banco y avalar hasta las bragas de la abuela para que el banco quede contento acerca de cómo resolver un hipotético evento de "ejecución" de garantías.
Las empresas hacían lo mismo, hace ya muchos años, pero hete aquí que los bancos se encontraban con un problema: los eventos de ejecución se vuelven habituales cuando existen épocas recesivas (la actividad sigue sienda cíclico por mucho que Bernie ahora y antes Greenspan se empeñaban en que los mercados habían cambiado) y no es tan evidente la ejecución de una garantía (siempre es complejo y genera muchos gastos) y al final de todo, qué coño hace un banco con una fábrica situada donde cristo perdió el mechero?.
Les pongo otro ejemplo: muchos castuzos, ladrilleros para más inri, tuvieron como costumbre adquirir grandes participaciones en empresas a costa de obtener un crédito (generalmente bullet en el convencimiento de que más adelante Dios dirá) en donde los intereses se liquidaban con dividendos asegurados. De esta forma, apenas se gastaban un chavo porque el dividendo servía para cubrir los intereses y como la bolsa siempre sube .............. a vencimiento del bullet lo que hacían es vender la participación x2 (ejemplo) de forma que pagaban el bullet y pelotazo consolidado en la cuenta corriente. Ha sido durante mucho tiempo el modus operandi en España y los bancos entraban al juego porque la garantía era la pignoración de las acciones de una empresa que nunca iba a bajar por lo que negocio rendondo. Sin embargo, la bolsa (muy puta dirían ellos) tiene como costumbre bajar en tendencias duraderas cuando hay cambios de ciclo y ahí esas supuestas acciones premium comenzaban a bajar y llegaba un momento que el valor en bolsa no servía para cubrir el bullet prestado al castuzo en cuestión. Automáticamente venía el margin call y el castuzo empeñaba la actividad productiva de su chiringo (llámase Sacyr por ejemplo) de forma que el piso de la P&L bajo el ebitda se volvía inmanejable. El proceso de soliticitud de margin call se tornaba repetitivo y llegaba un momento que el banco tenía que liquidar (permitido por contrato) a mercado para tratar de salvar los muebles. El castuzo arruinado se quedaba y el banco jodido porque siempre solía salir trasquilado porque no se crean que es sencillo colocar un 5% de un IBEX35.

Básicamente era una forma de prestar dinero que confería riesgos al banco ante eventos de no pago (para las empresas también tenía un problema: computaba como deuda). Le estuvieron dando vueltas y vueltas y se inventario el famoso "equity swap" que viene a ser parecido en la forma pero la esencia es radicalmente diferente. Es el banco el que adquiere las acciones (en vez de prestar dinero al castuzo para que las adquiera y las deposite como garantía) y a cambio de un muy generoso interés le permite al castuzo disponer de los derechos de ejercicio de esas acciones (así como de los dividendos asociados si existieran). Dicho de una forma elegante: el castuzo paga un dinero para simular que es dueño de esas acciones (en el ejercicio de los derechos políticos y en el cobro del dividendo). El problema surge en que ¿para qué coño quiere el banco las acciones si el castuzo deja de pagar esos intereses?. Ahora viene la parte interesante: el castuzo se ve obligado en general a asumir un colateral en donde se deja un dinero como garantía a lo que sucede en la fecha de vencimiento o en su defecto un cierre anticipado del instrumento. Realmente, a vencimiento se venden las acciones (el banco) y se liquidan las diferencias respecto al precio de adquisición (como un CFD). Si se vende por encima del precio de adquisición, el castuzo se queda con la diferencia. Si se liquida por debajo del precio de adquisición, el castuzo paga la diferencia. Ese colateral comentado sirve como garantía ante la situación de que el castuzo tenga que apoquinar pasta. El banco se queda encantado porque lo que hace es liquidar a mercado como un campeón sabiendo que siempre va a cobrar. Incluso si la acción baja bastante, lo que hace es vender anticipadamente antes de que el colateral se evapore o el castuzo deje de reponer garantías (margin call again). El castuzo también tiene sus ventajas porque piensa que está dando un pelotazo porque cuenta con que el valor de la acción va a subir y va a multiplicar su inversión (muy apalancada porque realmente solo "puso" el colateral) y además estamos hablando de un instrumento Over The Counter por lo que es una especie de deuda que dudo mucho que compute en balance alguno.

Ya ven, castuzo avaricioso ........................ carne de cañón para este tipo de instrumentos. Yo de los que piensan que son intrumentos que generan, gracias a Dios, mucho valor  porque genera mucho dinero para consultores, fiscalistas, banqueros y asesores de toda índole. Son parecidos a los bonos que también generan trabajo para los expertos en finanzas que determinan la conveniencia de emitir un bono para refinanciar la deuda por ejemplo, de los fiscalistas que determinan el mejor sitio y moneda de emisión, de abogados que se encargan de los temas contractuales y de los bancos que lideran la emisión (bien asegurada o no asegurada). De algo, hay que ganarse la vida :: ya que RameroJoy impide un ejercicio profesional honesto sin que te fundan a impuestos. 

Decía al principio que detrás de todo ello están los ciudadanos bien como pagadores de impuestos o como accionistas despistados. Los segundos responden a aquellos que acuden a las ampliaciones de capital. Toda ampliación de capital es un verdadero timo, aún no se han enterado los que acuden regularmente a las del SAN. Botín es un genio porque consigue colocar dilución una y otra vez y siempre con sobre demanda. Piénsenlo bien: si tienes una empresa y una idea para ganar mucho dinero pero necesitas financiación ...................... lo que haces es ir al banco y endeudarte porque los buenos proyectos siempre encuentran deuda y de esta forma el beneficio es para tí (dueño de la empresa y de la idea). Entonces, para qué vas a darle una participación a un tercero (eso es una ampliación)?. Es que es evidente: porque es un timo o una idea que tiene mucho más riesgo de caer que subir. Pero en fin, no hay que insistir más porque en la condición humana está la torpeza.

Les pongo a continuación algo interesante que se está dando muy habitualmente por el mundo ahora (en Latinoamérica principalmente) y es un ejemplo claro que de todas las buenas fiestas las terminan pagando los ciudadanos en versión pagadores de impuestos.

-Aparece un castuzo que se pone la gorra para actuar como promotor de un embalse generador de electricidad en la Patagonia. Obviamente está muy bien relacionado con el gobierno porque le necesita para que finalmente adjudique la necesidad de construir esta central de generación. Aquí suele haber un lío tremendo de dictámenes de impacto ambiental, recolocación de poblados enteros, proyectos de estudio de ingenierías etc.... El promotor se gasta un dinero pero el muy pájaro lo lleva bien amarrado porque detrás tiene al gobierno de turno. El riesgo es que la concepción de un proyecto puede durar más de 10 años y ese es el tiempo suficiente para que cambie el color del gobierno (generalmente corrupto por aquellos lares).
-Llega el momento en el que el proyecto puede ejecutarse y el promotor evidentemente "da el pase" y se hace millonario. Creánme que se hacen millonarios, conozco a alguno y sé de muchos que han actuado de promotor de centrales hidráulicas, parque termosolares etc.... Aquí es donde entra el que "compra" el proyecto y éste es generalmente una empresa industrial con un millonario local o viceversa. Estos señores se reparten el equity (acá la propiedad) y se empeñan hasta las trancas porque el truco es ir muy apalancados (curioso que aquí utilizan el concepto deuda y no el concepto ampliación de capital para repartir el pelotazo que le han comprado al promotor). Incluso los hay que se ahorran equity a través de deuda de muy escasas garantías (poco importa que vayan al 15% de interés ya que suben la TIR y estamos hablando de negocios del 30% de TIR).
¿cómo es posible que esto funcione bien ya que hay que levantar mucha deuda y los intereses son muy altos?. Pues con la inestimable ayuda de los gobiernos que son los que permiten tires del 30% asegurando una demanda del 80% de los MW producidos y a un precio regulado generosamente por contrato. Ahí es donde aparece el ciudadano en versión pagador de impuestos. Obviamente, aquí hay mordidas por todos los lados.

Espero que les haya gustado, that's life!. Ahí afuera se manejan así. En el fondo hacen cómo nosotros en bolsa: compran barato y venden caro. Nosotros tratamos de generar margen a través de líneas, rayas y recomendaciones de gurús. Ellos ensanchan el spread a su manera. Hay que reconocer que son buenos: el riesgo político/país lo resuelven metiendo en la deuda a algún banco relevante del país (vinculados con la casta dominante local), el riesgo del proyecto ingenieril lo transfieren a un epecista, y así sucesivamente. Recuerden que siempre está detrás el ciudadano pagador de impuestos que asegura la compra de la electricidad a un precio bárbaro como diría un argentino.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Querida fauna:
> 
> lo prometido es deuda. Les decía ayer que a ver si sacaba tiempo y les podía contar sobre cómo se financian las empresas y cómo los castuzos toman el poder de las empresas, siempre con la ayuda de los ciudadanos (bien como pagadores de impuestos o como accionistas despistados).
> 
> ...



Me lo leo pero espero también el DVD ::::::


----------



## Janus (11 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Me lo leo pero espero también el DVD ::::::



Es por esta actitud de tratar de aportar algo interesante por lo que somos capaces de vencer decisiones injustas, en forma de banneo, decididas desde el establisment.

Hay foreros magníficos que ayudan a aprender y eso hoy en día es valiosísimo.


----------



## inversobres (11 Sep 2013)

Magnifico Janus. Aun no entiendo tu baneo.


----------



## Tono (11 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si, es bastante positivo.Es parte del patrimonio de los accionistas pero contablemente aparece en negativo.Es dinero oculto que esta dentro de la empresa, si pasa algún imprevisto siempre podrá vender parte de esa autocartera.Además si amortizase esas acciones la tarta se vería claramente reducida en favor de los actuales accionistas.
> 
> ¿Cómo afecta la compra de acciones en autocartera al patrimonio de los accionistas? | eHow en Español
> 
> ...



El límite máximo en España para las empresas cotizadas es del 10% de autocartera.
Como dices Ponzi es un seguro para los accionistas, pero también puede ser una trampa. 
Me explico: 
- es preferible que una empresa tenga caja neta y pueda comprar autocartera para evitar que en un momento dado sus acciones bajen (caso de Inditex que apenas tiene autocartera pero en las juntas de accionistas siempre se 'deja' una partida para proteger el valor ante caídas, si bien nunca ha sido necesario actuar)
- Como sospechamos, con paquetes de no mucho volumen un valor puede ser inflado. Ultimamente bancos como BBVA, el POP o el Sabadell han comprado a destajo (curioso como han subido y en algún momento las soltarán). Sin embargo otros han vendido, como Bankia o el SAN (y yo diría que la mayor parte de los beneficios presentados en los balances venían de ahí). Es decir la autocartera si es usada para manipular el valor de la acción o los beneficios podría resultar una trampa para los accionistas







Noticias de Mercados - Los bancos españoles adelgazan su autocartera un 64% en lo que va de año

Aquí podeis descargar la tabla resumen con los datos de autocartera del IBEX por empresas.

BME - RevistaOnLine - Las compañías del IBEX 35 redujeron la autocartera en 2012


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

No hay nada igual en todo el mercado español

http://www.eleconomista.es/tecnolog...on-con-conexion-4G-y-llamadas-ilimitadas.html

Fibra y 4g unidos

Hace unos días se hablo de que podría comprar Vodafone para gastarse los 100.000 mill.En España creo que la mejor opción es Ono y ya lo mejor para ellos seria diversificar vía sudamerica (Brasil o Mexico)


----------



## inversobres (11 Sep 2013)

Chupinazo del dow cerrando en maximos. Aun le queda recorrido para mantener la correlacion con el sp.


----------



## Janus (11 Sep 2013)

De lo que les he encontrado, para muestra un botón de lo que es capaz de convencer un buen consultor. Los castuzos con dinero entran a 11 euros y los listos con ganas de tener dinero entran a 1 euro.


Hace cinco años, Pedro Mateache y José Manuel Arrojo consiguieron convencer a media docena de cajas de ahorros y a ilustres empresarios, como Manuel Jove y la recientemente fallecida Rosalía Mera, para invertir en TviKap, un fondo a través del cual se convirtieron en los accionistas de referencia de Amper.

Era el año 2007 y entonces se valoró cada título de la tecnológica en 11 euros por acción. Ayer, sus títulos cerraron en 1,26 euros; y el pasado marzo llegaron a situarse en 0,97 euros, lo que suponía para los inversores perder el 90% de su inversión.

Ante este escenario, los socios han dicho basta y han acordado deshacer posiciones en Amper. El detonante ha sido la deuda bancaria que tiene contraída el vehículo y que los inversores quieren paliar con la venta de títulos de Amper.

No obstante, aunque los socios están unidos en la decisión de desinvertir, todavía están afinando el porcentaje definitivo, aunque éste será, al menos, la mitad de la participación actual, tal y como han confirmado fuentes conocedoras a El Confidencial.

Accionistas en retirada

Según el último dato enviado a la CNMV (Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores), la participación de TviKap en Amper ha descendido hasta el 18,3%, desde el 22% que tenía, debido a que se diluyó en la ampliación de capital del pasado mes de diciembre y a que vendió 125.000 acciones a principios de año, cuando Amper cotizaba en torno a los 1,8 euros.

No obstante, esta participación está desfasada, ya que en verano la compañía volvió a ampliar capital, lo que conlleva que sólo por el efecto dilutivo, la participación de real de TviKap debe oscilar en torno al 17%.

El toque de retirada del fondo está en línea con los movimientos accionariales que se están sucediendo en los últimos tiempos en el capital de la tecnológica. Ayer mismo, la sociedad Liquidambar, participada también por las antiguas cajas de ahorro, anunció que había vendido algo más de 200.000 acciones, lo que ha hecho que su participación pase del 4,23% al 2,76%.

Más significativo ha sido el movimiento de Marcos Fernández Fermoselle, que ha pasado de controlar el 5,18% del capital, al 2,973%. Además de la reducción accionarial, en su caso llama la atención el retraso con el que ha ido informando al supervisor del mercado de todos estos pasos.

Suma y sigue, porque el pasado agosto, Grupo Ezentis desveló también que había rebajado a prácticamente la mitad su presencia en la tecnológica, al haber pasado del 4,87%, al 2,72%.

La otra cara de la moneda corresponde a Enrique Bañuelos, primer accionista de la compañía, con un 23,18%. El empresario valenciano irrumpió el año pasado como la solución que habían encontrado los gestores de TivKap para cortar la sangría de pérdidas.

Los grandes inversores dieron un golpe en la mesa y exigieron encontrar una salida al callejón sin salida en el que se encontraban, pero el tiempo ha demostrado que éste fue insuficiente y tanto las cajas, como Jove y los herederos de Rosalía Mera ultiman la venta de la mayoría de su participación.


----------



## HisHoliness (11 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es por esta actitud de tratar de aportar algo interesante por lo que somos capaces de vencer decisiones injustas, en forma de banneo, decididas desde el establisment.
> 
> Hay foreros magníficos que ayudan a aprender y eso hoy en día es valiosísimo.



Te doy las gracias por el texto, pero he de reconocer que al ver el tocho lo primero que se me ocurre decir es "me espero al DVD"..::

En serio, eso es lo que se espera de la gente de este hilo. 

Gracias


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> El límite máximo en España para las empresas cotizadas es del 10% de autocartera.
> Como dices Ponzi es un seguro para los accionistas, pero también puede ser una trampa.
> Me explico:
> - es preferible que una empresa tenga caja neta y pueda comprar autocartera para evitar que en un momento dado sus acciones bajen (caso de Inditex que apenas tiene autocartera pero en las juntas de accionistas siempre se 'deja' una partida para proteger el valor ante caídas, si bien nunca ha sido necesario actuar)
> ...



En España ya lo sabia que era el 10%, pero para mi asombro en usa la normativa no tiene nada que ver, aun no se cual es el limite alli.Por ejemplo en Ibm tienen una autocartera de mas de 120.000 mill.Eso es verdad si es un mal negocio las recompras no van a servir de mucho,es dejar sin liquidez a un negocio de por si ya tocado.


----------



## Janus (11 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No hay nada igual en todo el mercado español
> 
> Movistar anuncia sus nuevas tarifas de Fusión con conexión 4G y llamadas ilimitadas - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



TimoF vuelve a la maraña de ofertas que ni Dios entiende (lo tiene que comprar cualquier español, hasta los ancianos). Con lo fácil que es poner:

Oferta ilimitada de llamadas, el SMS nos la suda porque para eso está Line y WhatsApp, 10G en el móvil y fibra en casa a 500MB *por 28 euros al mes*.

Con eso se gana dinero porque quien sepa algo de redes de telecomunicaciones, eso escala que te da gusto.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> TimoF vuelve a la maraña de ofertas que ni Dios entiende (lo tiene que comprar cualquier español, hasta los ancianos). Con lo fácil que es poner:
> 
> Oferta ilimitada de llamadas, el SMS nos la suda porque para eso está Line y WhatsApp, 10G en el móvil y fibra en casa a 500MB *por 28 euros al mes*.
> 
> Con eso se gana dinero porque quien sepa algo de redes de telecomunicaciones, eso escala que te da gusto.



Les queda todavía mucha cuota de mercado que perder hasta que se asusten de verdad y metan mano en la estructura de costes laborales. Llegará el momento en que trabajar en Timofónica será un trabajo commodty y muy mal pagado.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> TimoF vuelve a la maraña de ofertas que ni Dios entiende (lo tiene que comprar cualquier español, hasta los ancianos). Con lo fácil que es poner:
> 
> Oferta ilimitada de llamadas, el SMS nos la suda porque para eso está Line y WhatsApp, 10G en el móvil y fibra en casa a 500MB *por 28 euros al mes*.
> 
> Con eso se gana dinero porque quien sepa algo de redes de telecomunicaciones, eso escala que te da gusto.



Eso es verdad, les falla el marketing.Yo me enterado de la tarifa a 0eu cuando intentaba hacer la portabilidad a una tarifa parecida de Yoigo :banghead:En este país los que mejor gestionan la publicidad son Orange y Yoigo, tarifas simples, directas y efectivas.


----------



## egarenc (11 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> De lo que les he encontrado, para muestra un botón de lo que es capaz de convencer un buen consultor. Los castuzos con dinero entran a 11 euros y los listos con ganas de tener dinero entran a 1 euro.
> 
> 
> Hace cinco años, Pedro Mateache y José Manuel Arrojo consiguieron convencer a media docena de cajas de ahorros y a ilustres empresarios, como Manuel Jove y la recientemente fallecida Rosalía Mera, para invertir en TviKap, un fondo a través del cual se convirtieron en los accionistas de referencia de Amper.
> ...



V.I. Janus,
si los castus ya han palmado el 90% de su inversión y salen todos ahora por patas, significa que piensan que la empresa no tiene futuro alguno? ese 23% de Veremonte que supongo que es mucha pasta, puede ser la clave de lo que le pase al valor en los meses siguientes?


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Les queda todavía mucha cuota de mercado que perder hasta que se asusten de verdad y metan mano en la estructura de costes laborales. Llegará el momento en que trabajar en Timofónica será un trabajo commodty y muy mal pagado.



No diré el puesto pero conozco alguno que ya paso de 2200 a 1500.Para mi mejor que soy accionista.
Esto es muy simple ....aquí la pasta o se la lleva uno o se lleva otro

-Empleados
-Empresa (accionistas)
-Bancos
-Estado

Es lo que se llama EVA


----------



## Janus (11 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso es verdad, les falla el marketing.Yo me enterado de la tarifa a 0eu cuando intentaba hacer la portabilidad a una tarifa parecida de Yoigo :banghead:En este país los que mejor gestionan la publicidad son Orange y Yoigo, tarifas simples, directas y efectivas.



TimoF lo que está haciendo es pasar de ser una telco de 40% de margen condenada a quedarse sin mercado a ser una telco de 20% de margen pero competitiva para tener su cuota de mercado.

La siguiente ya saben la que es: con la mitad del margen no se puede tener los salarios que tienen. Los bajarán y las condiciones laborales se tornarán una mierda con lo que el talento se irá fuera. Esa es la lacra de todo lo que tiene que ver con tecnología en España.


----------



## egarenc (11 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso es verdad, les falla el marketing.Yo me enterado de la tarifa a 0eu cuando intentaba hacer la portabilidad a una tarifa parecida de Yoigo :banghead:En este país los que mejor gestionan la publicidad son Orange y Yoigo, tarifas simples, directas y efectivas.



y lo de Jazztel ya es de nota, hasta que no te llega la primera factura yo creo que no sabes lo que vas a pagar ni el servicio que te ofrecen.


----------



## HisHoliness (11 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> V.I. Janus,
> si los castus ya han palmado el 90% de su inversión y salen todos ahora por patas, significa que piensan que la empresa no tiene futuro alguno? ese 23% de Veremonte que supongo que es mucha pasta, puede ser la clave de lo que le pase al valor en los meses siguientes?



Eso es lo que estaba pensando yo.....es mala o buena señal?


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> y lo de Jazztel ya es de nota, hasta que no te llega la primera factura yo creo que no sabes lo que vas a pagar ni el servicio que te ofrecen.



Jazztel no es competencia, ofrece el peor servicio del país.Los únicos que me preocupan son Orange y Vodafone si compra Ono.


----------



## inversobres (11 Sep 2013)

Mañana mas y mejor. Usa sigue subiendo en el after, que maquinas. Nos vemos si dios no quiere en los 9k mañana...


----------



## HisHoliness (11 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Jazztel no es competencia, ofrece el peor servicio del país.Los únicos que me preocupan son Orange y Vodafone si compra Ono.



Me sorprende eso que dices. Tuve Telefonica, Vodafone, Ono y Jazztel en España y el mejor servicio y atencion al cliente lo recibí en Jazztel.


----------



## Janus (11 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> V.I. Janus,
> si los castus ya han palmado el 90% de su inversión y salen todos ahora por patas, significa que piensan que la empresa no tiene futuro alguno? ese 23% de Veremonte que supongo que es mucha pasta, puede ser la clave de lo que le pase al valor en los meses siguientes?



No te creas ni idealicemos a los castuzos. Son también humanos dominados por la avaricia y por el miedo. Estos señores han comprado en máximos y han vendido en mínimos. Se equivocaron al comprar (jugosa comisión del Mataeche, magnífico consultor) y se equivocan al vender.

Ayer hablaba con mi hermana y le decía que hay que comprar abajo aunque parezca una mierda y vender cuando parece que no hay mejor negocio. TimoF a 24 era cara y las noticias tan buenas de su negocio solo servían para generar interés en las gacelas para habilitar un gran proceso de distribución. TimoF a 10 es muy buena opción.

Amper a 11 era un timo y a 1 es una magnífica inversión. Lo que sucede es que como empresa pequeña que es, el riesgo es la quiebra a lo La Seda etc.... Pero si sale adelante, se multiplicará por un buen número.

Iberdrola a 10 era pegarse un tiro en el pie. Iberdrola por debajo de 3 era un muy buen negocio al igual que ocurre con las eléctricas alemanas que aunque tienen el riesgo de que la bolsa alemana está en máximos, las eléctricas están bajas.

En general, es en las épocas en donde parece que van a desaparecer algunas empresas cuando aparecen magníficas opciones de inversión. Con los años, si se acierta, se multiplica por 5 y uno se da cuenta de lo importante que es el dividendo y el concepto del "interés compuesto".


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> TimoF lo que está haciendo es pasar de ser una telco de 40% de margen condenada a quedarse sin mercado a ser una telco de 20% de margen pero competitiva para tener su cuota de mercado.
> 
> La siguiente ya saben la que es: con la mitad del margen no se puede tener los salarios que tienen. Los bajarán y las condiciones laborales se tornarán una mierda con lo que el talento se irá fuera. Esa es la lacra de todo lo que tiene que ver con tecnología en España.



Aunque el margen del EBITDA no sea el de hace 10 años cada vez la tarta sera mas grande.Pensar todo lo que va a tirar de las redes en un futuro...Reloj,gafas,ropa,coche,moto..vamos a estar hiperconectados, alguien cobrara por todo ese trafico.


----------



## Janus (11 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> y lo de Jazztel ya es de nota, hasta que no te llega la primera factura yo creo que no sabes lo que vas a pagar ni el servicio que te ofrecen.



Jazztel es una empresa que presentaba un EV muy escorado en la parte de la deuda por las dudas operativas y una vez resueltas éstas se está tornado hacia el lado del equity. Por eso ha subido tanto en bolsa.

Piensen claramente lo siguiente: ¿quién es su dueño?. La respuesta dice que entonces es una empresa que se va a vender sí o sí.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Aunque el margen del EBITDA no sea el de hace 10 años cada vez la tarta sera mas grande.Pensar todo lo que va a tirar de las redes en un futuro...Reloj,gafas,ropa,coche,moto..vamos a estar hiperconectados, alguien cobrara por todo ese trafico.



Ya lo dice el caimán: las redes son nuestras :XX::XX::XX:

[YOUTUBE]rVADWAxOZtg[/YOUTUBE]

No va a pillar ni un chavo


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Me sorprende eso que dices. Tuve Telefonica, Vodafone, Ono y Jazztel en España y el mejor servicio y atencion al cliente lo recibí en Jazztel.



Mi experiencia con ellos fue muy mala.Para adsl lo mejor es orange,movistar y ono.







Janus dijo:


> No te creas ni idealicemos a los castuzos. Son también humanos dominados por la avaricia y por el miedo. Estos señores han comprado en máximos y han vendido en mínimos. Se equivocaron al comprar (jugosa comisión del Mataeche, magnífico consultor) y se equivocan al vender.
> 
> Ayer hablaba con mi hermana y le decía que hay que comprar abajo aunque parezca una mierda y vender cuando parece que no hay mejor negocio. TimoF a 24 era cara y las noticias tan buenas de su negocio solo servían para generar interés en las gacelas para habilitar un gran proceso de distribución. TimoF a 10 es muy buena opción.
> 
> ...



Esa es la clave Janus, entender como funciona el interés compuesto


----------



## Janus (11 Sep 2013)

Señores, tiene prohibido poner cortos en el SP porque Pandoro no perdona. La directriz alcista de 1 año está por 1640 y ese es el nivel. Si el SP no llega a máximos y baja hasta la directriz para mamonear un poco y perderla, ya tendrán el guano duradero que tanto ansían. Mientras tanto no hay que arriesgar en ningún lado más allá del trading intradía. Los mulos alcistas que estén fuera de mercado tendrán que esperar a ver los máximos. Cuando se llegue a ellos y se superen, parecerá que está todo muy caro y dará miedo entrar por lo que se perderán la subida. Si es que esto es lo de siempre .....


----------



## egarenc (11 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Me sorprende eso que dices. Tuve Telefonica, Vodafone, Ono y Jazztel en España y el mejor servicio y atencion al cliente lo recibí en Jazztel.



llevo con Orange desde que era ya.com...unos 8 años más o menos, y no me cambio porque tampoco estoy descontento y sobretodo por el miedo a lo que me puedo encontrar ahi fuera....y que cojones, por el precio, 18 euricos por 10M+llamadas, yo con eso voy servido.


----------



## Janus (11 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Aunque el margen del EBITDA no sea el de hace 10 años cada vez la tarta sera mas grande.Pensar todo lo que va a tirar de las redes en un futuro...Reloj,gafas,ropa,coche,moto..vamos a estar hiperconectados, alguien cobrara por todo ese trafico.



Y quién va a comprar todo eso cuando la peña las pasa putas para llegar a fin de mes. Ten en cuenta que un ADSL normalillo y baratito te da para navergar a toda leche y ver hasta un buen streaming HD.

¿qué va a tener que hacer TimoF? - pues además de invertir en nuevas tecnologías, tendrá que bajar precios y se le romperá nuevamente el ebitda. Pero en bolsa subirá porque los ingresos dejarán de caer. El resto es hacerse ilusiones en plan Yelp, LinkedIn ....


----------



## juanfer (11 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Aunque el margen del EBITDA no sea el de hace 10 años cada vez la tarta sera mas grande.Pensar todo lo que va a tirar de las redes en un futuro...Reloj,gafas,ropa,coche,moto..vamos a estar hiperconectados, alguien cobrara por todo ese trafico.



Las lineas de ADSL se están cambiando por 3g. Por ahorrar. Tef tiene pendiente la desagregación que ya ha sufrido la teleco italiana. Veremos cuanto baja la acción de tef cuando desagregen.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Las lineas de ADSL se están cambiando por 3g. Por ahorrar. Tef tiene pendiente la desagregación que ya ha sufrido la teleco italiana. Veremos cuanto baja la acción de tef cuando desagregen.



Ahí le has dao ::::::


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Y quién va a comprar todo eso cuando la peña las pasa putas para llegar a fin de mes. Ten en cuenta que un ADSL normalillo y baratito te da para navergar a toda leche y ver hasta un buen streaming HD.
> 
> ¿qué va a tener que hacer TimoF? - pues además de invertir en nuevas tecnologías, tendrá que bajar precios y se le romperá nuevamente el ebitda. Pero en bolsa subirá porque los ingresos dejarán de caer. El resto es hacerse ilusiones en plan Yelp, LinkedIn ....



Ya paso en su día con los sms,después con las tarifas de datos y ahora con el m2m, el mercado siempre ha demandado mas de lo que telefónica se había imaginado.Las redes están infrautilizadas, aun pueden rendir mas, además el 4g incrementa no solo la velocidad si no tambien la eficiencia vía costes.Tengo un amigo en Telefónica y segun cuentan en la epoca de las cabinas, el chiringuito se les fue tanto de las manos que no sabían que hacer con tantas monedas, camiones y camiones sin parar...Pensar por un momento, tenemos al país con cerca de 6 millones de parados y ¿A cuantas personas conocéis que no tengan tarifas de datos en su móvil? La gente prefiere adelgazar que quitarse el wassap o badoo.Si hoy en día no estas conectado no eres nadie.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

Si no me equivoco pueden tener hasta el 90% de autocartera, pero las acciones no computan para el global de capital suscrito (de hecho el apunte contable en el balance es negativo) y por supuesto no tienen derecho de voto ni cobra dividendos.

Te cuelgo el enlace de la SEC: Mírate los Overview of Rules

Division of Corporation Finance and Office of Chief Accountant: Frequently Requested Interpretations of Rules for Business Combinations Accounted For as Pooling-of-Interests



ponzi dijo:


> En España ya lo sabia que era el 10%, pero para mi asombro en usa la normativa no tiene nada que ver, aun no se cual es el limite alli.Por ejemplo en Ibm tienen una autocartera de mas de 120.000 mill.Eso es verdad si es un mal negocio las recompras no van a servir de mucho,es dejar sin liquidez a un negocio de por si ya tocado.


----------



## egarenc (11 Sep 2013)

ponzi,
lo comento Atman, parece que el negocio de los e-cigs les funciona bien. Puede ser una buena diferenciacion respecto a la competencia, veo que incluso los productos deben de pasar los controles de la FDA. A que precio hay que entrar? :rolleye:

Lorillard profit up 10% on e-cigarette sales - MarketWatch

Lorillard eCigs leading in market share - Richmond Times-Dispatch: Tobacco-industry


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya paso en su día con los sms,después con las tarifas de datos y ahora con el m2m, el mercado siempre ha demandado mas de lo que telefónica se había imaginado.Las redes están infrautilizadas, aun pueden rendir mas, además el 4g incrementa no solo la velocidad si no tambien la eficiencia vía costes.Tengo un amigo en Telefónica y segun cuentan en la epoca de las cabinas, el chiringuito se les fue tanto de las manos que no sabían que hacer con tantas monedas, camiones y camiones sin parar...Pensar por un momento, tenemos al país con cerca de 6 millones de parados y ¿A cuantas personas conocéis que no tengan tarifas de datos en su móvil? La gente prefiere adelgazar que quitarse el wassap o badoo.Si hoy en día no estas conectado no eres nadie.



Ya, no entro si es cuestionable o no, pero el pequeño detalle es que estos tíos venden más caro que la competencia. Los clientes de europa nos dirigimos a una década de low cost de forma que o son más baratos para poder vender o no vende, y si venden se comen el EBIT.

En Brasil van hacia una reducción muy clara de márgenes.


----------



## juanfer (11 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya paso en su día con los sms,después con las tarifas de datos y ahora con el m2m, el mercado siempre ha demandado mas de lo que telefónica se había imaginado.Las redes están infrautilizadas, aun pueden rendir mas, además el 4g incrementa no solo la velocidad si no tambien la eficiencia vía costes.Tengo un amigo en Telefónica y segun cuentan en la epoca de las cabinas, el chiringuito se les fue tanto de las manos que no sabían que hacer con tantas monedas, camiones y camiones sin parar...Pensar por un momento, tenemos al país con cerca de 6 millones de parados y ¿A cuantas personas conocéis que no tengan tarifas de datos en su móvil? La gente prefiere adelgazar que quitarse el wassap o badoo.Si hoy en día no estas conectado no eres nadie.



Tu lo has dicho la gente tiene que elegir y muchos prefieren el 3g en el móvil que la ADSL. Nos están empobreciendo vía impuestos y castuzidades.


----------



## MattCoy (11 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Querida fauna:
> 
> lo prometido es deuda. Les decía ayer que a ver si sacaba tiempo y les podía contar sobre cómo se financian las empresas y cómo los castuzos toman el poder de las empresas, siempre con la ayuda de los ciudadanos (bien como pagadores de impuestos o como accionistas despistados).
> 
> ...



Genial!!! Es una pasada poder resumir en "tan poco" espacio el mecanismo del endeudamiento de las empresas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Sep 2013)

Ponzi, el badoo es de guarreras. No me esperaba eso de ti.

Corto y cierro.


----------



## HisHoliness (11 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi, el badoo es de guarreras. No me esperaba eso de ti.
> 
> Corto y cierro.



Que no hombre! Que se lo ha contao un amigo!


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

Cuando veo la cantidad de hilos de mierda que hay en el principal y me acuerdo del HIJO DE PUTA que baneó a Janus me dan arcadas. Qué asco de país y que asco de gentuza lo puebla.


----------



## egarenc (11 Sep 2013)

dia. ferrovial,...hay unos cuantos valores que estan sobre resistencias. Desde el desconocimiento del que no ha metido un corto en su puñetera vida....sería descabellado hacerlo?


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Que no hombre! Que se lo ha contao un amigo!



[YOUTUBE]QYffoaQsmVk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Namreir (11 Sep 2013)

Un pasito mas cerca del 10.000.


----------



## Janus (11 Sep 2013)

Ponzi, necesitamos mover a este guache. Sin él, el valor sube de puta madre.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nes-que-despedido-a-punetera-calle-judas.html


----------



## MattCoy (11 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> dia. ferrovial,...hay unos cuantos valores que estan sobre resistencias. Desde el desconocimiento del que no ha metido un corto en su puñetera vida....sería descabellado hacerlo?



Pufff, el problema es que la tendencia a largo del mercado es alcista... lo mismo mañana cambia, pero si es una inversión a medio-largo plazo, espere a que se confirmen los niveles.

Lo que ha hecho hoy el IBEX no me ha gustado porque yo pensaba que hoy empezaba el guano, no sé, 11S, pero el cerrar subiendo en una hora casi todo lo que ha bajado en la tarde, es una señal de fortaleza del mercado.

Yo no meteria cortos hasta el viernes por la tarde, más que nada por si pasa algo el fin de semana (que todos sabemos que las cosas malas tienden a pasar el fin de semana), poder aprovechar la bajada del lunes.

Y como he dicho, meteria viernes por la tarde, según viera...


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> ponzi,
> lo comento Atman, parece que el negocio de los e-cigs les funciona bien. Puede ser una buena diferenciacion respecto a la competencia, veo que incluso los productos deben de pasar los controles de la FDA. A que precio hay que entrar? :rolleye:
> 
> Lorillard profit up 10% on e-cigarette sales - MarketWatch
> ...





Yo la tengo fichada para 35 aunque no se si sera el mejor precio de entrada.Tienen una buena autocartera ,los maregenes son buenos y además apenas gastan en capex, es toda una vaca lechera.






bertok dijo:


> Ya, no entro si es cuestionable o no, pero el pequeño detalle es que estos tíos venden más caro que la competencia. Los clientes de europa nos dirigimos a una década de low cost de forma que o son más baratos para poder vender o no vende, y si venden se comen el EBIT.
> 
> En Brasil van hacia una reducción muy clara de márgenes.










juanfer dijo:


> Tu lo has dicho la gente tiene que elegir y muchos prefieren el 3g en el móvil que la ADSL. Nos están empobreciendo vía impuestos y castuzidades.



La clave es que el mercado va a cambiar.En general el fijo no crecerá o incluso sus ingresos bajaran, habrá migraciones masivas al móvil.Esto no ha hecho mas que empezar,para todo vamos a necesitar tarifas de datos.El iphone revoluciono las redes, ni por asomo se podía uno imaginar el uso que se iba a dar al movil....imaginaros con los coches,motos,casas,bicis,ropa,relojes,gafas..Eso si en algún punto los ingresos dejaran de crecer y simplemente sera un negocio comodity, pero aun no hemos llegado a ese punto.Por ejemplo Campofrio con la crisis en vez de vender 1 kilo vende una loncha pero en telefonía todo es diferente, la demanda es ineslatica.Yo he llegado a conocer a gente que iba a ser desahuciada y aun así mantenian la tartifa de datos.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi, el badoo es de guarreras. No me esperaba eso de ti.
> 
> Corto y cierro.



Quería tocar la fibra sensible, a poco que entres en la guarderia de burbuja ves a cientos y cientos de foreros hablando de Badoo...asi que es de intuir que entraran minimo 20 veces al dia (Yo bastante tengo con el vicio de las acciones..).Ahora en serio imaginar todas las aplicaciones que usa la gente y sin las que no podrían vivir sin entrar mínimo 20 veces al dia (facebook,wassap...)Internet crea dependencia, es casi como una dosis diaria de nicotina.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

Ponzi, página 207 bottom line.


----------



## egarenc (11 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo la tengo fichada para 35 aunque no se si sera el mejor precio de entrada.Tienen una buena autocartera ,los maregenes son buenos y además apenas gastan en capex, es toda una vaca lechera.



precios de mediados de 2011 y -20%, complicated! 8:


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Si no me equivoco pueden tener hasta el 90% de autocartera, pero las acciones no computan para el global de capital suscrito (de hecho el apunte contable en el balance es negativo) y por supuesto no tienen derecho de voto ni cobra dividendos.
> 
> Te cuelgo el enlace de la SEC: Mírate los Overview of Rules
> 
> Division of Corporation Finance and Office of Chief Accountant: Frequently Requested Interpretations of Rules for Business Combinations Accounted For as Pooling-of-Interests



Entonces los 120.000 mill que tiene IBM, ¿se restan a la 200.000 de capitalización?Pasar de una normativa que solo permite el 10% a una que llega hasta el 90% es como descubrir una mina de oro.


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Sep 2013)

Esto ... ya tal. Janus sí, Estu Sí

Calopez, Estu NO

Estu sí. Estu no. Spot campaña de abonos Estudiantes - YouTube


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Entonces los 120.000 mill que tiene IBM, ¿se restan a la 200.000 de capitalización?Pasar de una normativa que solo permite el 10% a una que llega hasta el 90% es como descubrir una mina de oro.



Las normas y contabilidad de la SEC no tienen nada en común como el plan contable francés que utilizamos aquí..... de hecho una contabilidad extraterreste no podría ser más diferente.

Yo he entendido eso. No tienen derecho de voto y no tienen dividendo. Es como si ese capital no existiese.
Aquí de memoria no recuerdo si tiene voto, pero sí se remunera.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Las normas y contabilidad de la SEC no tienen nada en común como el plan contable francés que utilizamos aquí..... de hecho una contabilidad extraterreste no podría ser más diferente.



Yo me aclaro mejor con la contabilidad americana la verdad.Pero desconocía su legislación, anoche al ver la autocartera de IBM fue como hacer un viaje psicodélico, vi las estrellas en primera clase.No todos los días se ven 120.000 milloncejos de $ de autocartera.Usa es otro mundo


----------



## Janus (11 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo me aclaro mejor con la contabilidad americana la verdad.Pero desconocía su legislación, anoche al ver la autocartera de IBM fue como hacer un viaje psicodélico, vi las estrellas en primera clase.No todos los días se ven 120.000 milloncejos de $ de autocartera.Usa es otro mundo



Ese flujo de dinero hacia la autocartera es el truco por el que la acción ha subido tanto. Ahora lo que toca es reducción de capital.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Las normas y contabilidad de la SEC no tienen nada en común como el plan contable francés que utilizamos aquí..... de hecho una contabilidad extraterreste no podría ser más diferente.
> 
> Yo he entendido eso. No tienen derecho de voto y no tienen dividendo. Es como si ese capital no existiese.
> Aquí de memoria no recuerdo si tiene voto, pero sí se remunera.



Mi duda es si esas acciones se restan para calcular la capitalización o no. Yo entiendo que si no las amortizan no restan, porque si quieren en algún momento podrían vender esas acciones y volverían al mercado, de hecho en Europa funciona así.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo me aclaro mejor con la contabilidad americana la verdad.Pero desconocía su legislación, anoche al ver la autocartera de IBM fue como hacer un viaje psicodélico, vi las estrellas en primera clase.No todos los días se ven 120.000 milloncejos de $ de autocartera.Usa es otro mundo



Hace tiempo que quiero hacer un curso de SEC e IFRS. Tal vez vaya a Madrid una temporada a hacerlo... pero creo que se irá del curro antes que yo el DG, tenemos un pufo de 350.000€ de un concurso de un cliente y es posible que Francia lo guillotine. Yo me llevo cada día palomitas y me las como viendo el cruce de correos, que risas me pego :cook:::


----------



## desastre total (11 Sep 2013)

Joer, vaya nivel maribel.
Vaya forma de repartir conocimiento... Sir Janus en estado puro, vaya maravilla.
GRACIAS SIR JANUS, a sus pies.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hace tiempo que quiero hacer un curso de SEC e IFRS. Tal vez vaya a Madrid una temporada a hacerlo... pero creo que se irá del curro antes que yo el DG, tenemos un pufo de 350.000€ de un concurso de un cliente y es posible que Francia lo guillotine. Yo me llevo cada día palomitas y me las como viendo el cruce de correos, que risas me pego :cook:::



Madre mía como esta el país, esto es un erial.La autocartera tiene su lógica, es una manera de crear valor para el accionista sin pagar impuestos.Como dice Janus solo quedaria reducir capital, de golpe y plumazo se ampliaria el valor de las acciones.La verdad no entiendo esa manía en España de limitar esta modalidad de remuneración al accionista al 10%.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

Treasury stock: Definition from Answers.com

It cannot be voted and it pays or accrues no dividends. *It is not included in any of the ratios measuring values per common share.*

... to alter the debt-to-equity ratio by issuing bonds to finance the reacquisition of shares


Esto es de otra fuente:

A company cannot own itself. The possession of treasury shares does not give the company the right to vote, to exercise preemptive rights as a shareholder, to receive cash dividends, or to receive assets on company liquidation. Treasury shares are essentially the same as unissued capital and no one advocates classifying unissued share capital as an asset on the balance sheet, 


Ahora no lo encuentro, pero en algún sitio he leído que la autocartera se registraba en el balance con signo negativo con lo que disminuiría el capital social en libros, aunque no tiene mucho sentido ienso:




ponzi dijo:


> Mi duda es si esas acciones se restan para calcular la capitalización o no. Yo entiendo que si no las amortizan no restan, porque si quieren en algún momento podrían vender esas acciones y volverían al mercado, de hecho en Europa funciona así.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Treasury stock: Definition from Answers.com
> 
> It cannot be voted and it pays or accrues no dividends. *It is not included in any of the ratios measuring values per common share.*
> 
> ...



Si, asi es

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native

Treasury Stock. 123.000 mill

Mi duda es si esas acciones ya se han restado para calcular la capitalización o no.Yo a priori entiendo que no porque aun no han sido amortizadas. Si no se han restado todavía nos encontramos que IBM no cotiza a 200.000 mill si no a 80.000 mill.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

Internet lo carga el diablo:

Record the repurchase of treasury stocks in the company’s books. Use the cost method or the par value method. The cost method records the amount paid for the shares in the treasury stock account and reports the amount on the balance sheet under *shareholders’ equity*.

¿En el balance de IBM tienes este concepto para la autocartera?


----------



## Tono (11 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mi duda es si esas acciones se restan para calcular la capitalización o no. Yo entiendo que si no las amortizan no restan, porque si quieren en algún momento podrían vender esas acciones y volverían al mercado, de hecho en Europa funciona así.



En Europa también funciona de otra manera, muy importante para el accionista: las acciones se amortizan, desaparecen y el valor de mercado de las que quedan en manos de los accionistas suben el % correspondiente.
En España se hace al contrario, dividir y dividir el valor con ampliaciones de capital y splits para luego, cuando el precio es de chicharro hacer un contrasplit. 
Todos estos tejemanejes acaban jodiendo al que de verdad pone el dinero y nunca permiten que la acción se revalorice por los fundamentales de la empresa. Entonces si quieres sacar unas perras toca especular a corto y moverte como puta de una esquina al otra del IBEX a ver dónde está la pasta.
Por eso a mí sólo me interesan empresas sin deuda, con caja neta y que reparten dividendos reales. Un simple 2-3% de dividendos cada año, sumado a una revalorización moderada del valor a lo largo del tiempo es mi ideal de inversión. 
Lo que pasa es que en el IBEX sólo hay 3 empresas, más otras dos que se aproximan, que reunan estos requisitos. :S


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

Ahí está, efectivamente se indica en negativo

Treasury Stock -81,243.0 -96,161.0 -110,963.0 -123,131.0


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Internet lo carga el diablo:
> 
> Record the repurchase of treasury stocks in the company’s books. Use the cost method or the par value method. The cost method records the amount paid for the shares in the treasury stock account and reports the amount on the balance sheet under *shareholders’ equity*.
> 
> ¿En el balance de IBM tienes este concepto para la autocartera?



Si que esta 


"treasury stock" y por mas de 120.000 mill


----------



## Vorsicht (11 Sep 2013)

yo no tengo npi, pero en un año me he abuchacao 10k.
Obviamente no voy a decir con qué!


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> En Europa también funciona de otra manera, muy importante para el accionista: las acciones se amortizan, desaparecen y el valor de mercado de las que quedan en manos de los accionistas suben el % correspondiente.
> En España se hace al contrario, dividir y dividir el valor con ampliaciones de capital y splits para luego, cuando el precio es de chicharro hacer un contrasplit.
> Todos estos tejemanejes acaban jodiendo al que de verdad pone el dinero y nunca permiten que la acción se revalorice por los fundamentales de la empresa. Entonces si quieres sacar unas perras toca especular a corto y moverte como puta de una esquina al otra del IBEX a ver dónde está la pasta.
> Por eso a mí sólo me interesan empresas sin deuda, con caja neta y que reparten dividendos reales. Un simple 2-3% de dividendos cada año, sumado a una revalorización moderada del valor a lo largo del tiempo es mi ideal de inversión.
> Lo que pasa es que en el IBEX sólo hay 3 empresas, más otras dos que se aproximan, que reunan estos requisitos. :S



Mas importante que la cotización es la capitalización.Una acción puede parecer muy barata y sin embargo estar cerca de máximos.Los ejemplos mas claros son Santander o BBVA.A fin de cuentas lo que vale es el bpa, cuantas mas acciones haya en circulación menos tocara por cabeza.Se podrá estar ewn contra de la gestión de Alierta o todo lo que uno quiera...pero de los grandes junto a Inditex en España es de los únicos que tienen menos acciones en circulación que en 2009

http://www.bolsamadrid.es/esp/aspx/Empresas/FichaValor.aspx?ISIN=es0178430e18


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2013)

50.100KK de capital social
117.641KK de reservas.

El capital social está a valor de emisión, pero la autocartera está a valor de compra. 

Si amortizas la autocartera cargas contra capital social y reservas y la diferencia que seguramente será negativa iría contra pérdidas.

Tienes alguna forma de saber cuántas acciones componen la autocartera y cuántas son el total del capital social?


----------



## ponzi (12 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> 50.100KK de capital social
> 117.641KK de reservas.
> 
> El capital social está valor de emisión, pero la autocartera está a valor de compra.
> ...



Habría que bajarse los informes de IBM, estas cosas en el mercado usano no las controlo muy bien.A bote pronto si son 120.000 mill y cotiza a 190 pues calculale que seran entre 600-700 mill de acciones, mas de la mitad de las que tienen emitidas.Mi duda es si estas 600 mill ya se han restado a las 1100 mill que hay en circulación o en usa van todas en bloque.Si es la segunda opción muchas empresas americanas estarían ocultado mucho potencial para sus accionista.


----------



## ponzi (12 Sep 2013)

Solo queda buscar en el informe de IBM


www.ibm.com/annualreport/2012/bin/assets/2012_ibm_annual.pdf


----------



## ponzi (12 Sep 2013)

Toma ya


Esperan recomprar otro 50000 mill en acciones entre 2013-2015


----------



## garpie (12 Sep 2013)

Con la entrada en vigor del nuevo Plan General de Contabilidad (2007) la autocartera pasa de figurar en el balance como un activo a figurar en el pasivo restando el patrimonio neto (equity). Es decir, la posterior amortización de las mismas no influiría en el patrimonio neto. Desconozco la normativa yanqui al respecto, pero es un hecho que nuestra contabilidad se va adaptando a la suya (o dicho de otra manera, son sus criterios los que se imponen).

De hecho, los programas de compra de acciones propias forman parte de la política de las blue chips usanas para crear valor para el accionista


----------



## ponzi (12 Sep 2013)

Ya estoy contestado, al menos en IBM separan las acciones para contar la capitalización.

http://www.ibm.com/annualreport/

En 2002 había 1700 mill de acciones y hoy en día hay 1100 mill, hay están las 600 mill de acciones que han recomprado en 10 años


----------



## ponzi (12 Sep 2013)

En 2001 conseguían una capitalización de 208000 mill con 120 $ la acción, hoy en día están al mismo nivel pero la acción esta a 190 $.


----------



## atman (12 Sep 2013)

Sólo entro para decir: 

Jodíos junkies...!! Como alguien estornude se me empiezan a saltar los puntos... repito lo de ayer... viendo las tripas me huele a rejón... pero es que yaaa...

En fín, hoy no espero al Nikkei que mañana madrugo más de lo habitual. 

Nasnoches a todo kiski!!

PD: Jazztel buenos? Amos no me toque laaaass... tengo un adsl 20 Megas con ellos una m* capada a 3 y ni se dignan en mirarlo ni me bajan el precio al nivel del servicio que tengo (ya sé que sólo hay 2 euros de diferencia ¿y?) 

Les he pedido un cambio de titular (mi intención "oculta" es largarme, claro) hace mes y medio y aún no lo he conseguido: la única vía es el fax, pero los faxes, misteriosamente, no les llegan nunca. Tengo que ir un momento a correos un día y enviarlo "certificado" de alguna manera.


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En 2001 conseguían una capitalización de 208000 mill con 120 $ la acción, hoy en día están al mismo nivel pero la acción esta a 190 $.



eso si que mimar al accionista


----------



## ponzi (12 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Sólo entro para decir:
> 
> Jodíos junkies...!! Como alguien estornude se me empiezan a saltar los puntos... repito lo de ayer... viendo las tripas me huele a rejón... pero es que yaaa...
> 
> ...



Es de las peores compañías ya no solo por servicio si no para darse de baja, toda una odisea.Si lo que quieres es un buen Adsl lo mejor es Ono,Orange y Movistar...así en ese orden.La otra opción es pagar un poco mas y tirarte a por la fibra de movistar.En foros uno consiguió darse de baja en un solo día....eso si se planto en la sede de Jazztel en persona aquí en Madrid.


----------



## ponzi (12 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> eso si que mimar al accionista



El caso contrario es el del Santander...De 6000 mill de acciones a 11000 mill en menos de 7 años.


----------



## atman (12 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Es de las peores compañías ya no solo por servicio si no para darse de baja, toda una odisea.Si lo que quieres es un buen Adsl lo mejor es Ono,Orange y Movistar...así en ese orden.La otra opción es pagar un poco mas y tirarte a por la fibra de movistar.En foros uno consiguió darse de baja en un solo día....eso si se planto en la sede de Jazztel en persona aquí en Madrid.



La fibra me tienta, pero hacer bujeros en casa para meterla no... sino...


----------



## Claca (12 Sep 2013)

Así, revisando gráficos, veo probable que en el corto plazo aún veamos nuevos máximos, pero que nadie se altere, tampoco darían para mucho. Esta semana intentaré abrir un hilo, es decir, miraré de ser capaz de abandonar la vagancia por unas horas, en la CdC para revisar el escenario actual con unos pocos y sencillos gráficos. Creo que será muy fácil hacerse una idea de la situación general del mercado ;-)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Sep 2013)

Claca:9872974 dijo:


> Así, revisando gráficos, veo probable que en el corto plazo aún veamos nuevos máximos, pero que nadie se altere, tampoco darían para mucho. Esta semana intentaré abrir un hilo, es decir, miraré de ser capaz de abandonar la vagancia por unas horas, en la CdC para revisar el escenario actual con unos pocos y sencillos gráficos. Creo que será muy fácil hacerse una idea de la situación general del mercado ;-)




Esas horas....otra vez borrachuzo?


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Sep 2013)

Buenos días. 

A ver cómo va hoy la reunión en Ginebra. Putin calentando motores (lo del ataque con gas a Israel pone los pelos de punta):

A Plea for Caution From Russia
What Putin Has to Say to Americans About Syria


----------



## amago45 (12 Sep 2013)

Malasia invertirá 50.000 millones de dólares en mejorar la red ferroviaria | Economía | EL PAÍS
Cuántas empresas del Mercado Continuo de Hispanistán acudirán a esta llamada?

La bolsa de cristal - Compre en bolsa lo que quiera, porque va a subir casi todo - Blogs Expansin.com
Expansión dando pistas a la gacelada ... :XX:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (12 Sep 2013)

Preparados para tocar hoy los 9000 ?


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Sep 2013)

Pues no: ni física ni emocionalmente. 



politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Preparados para tocar hoy los 9000 ?


----------



## sirpask (12 Sep 2013)

Bua... que raro, me ha saltado el stop loss de IAG, me saltó ayer y ni me enteré. .
Su hueco, para indra


----------



## j.w.pepper (12 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Sólo entro para decir:
> 
> Jodíos junkies...!! Como alguien estornude se me empiezan a saltar los puntos... repito lo de ayer... viendo las tripas me huele a rejón... pero es que yaaa...
> 
> ...



Una duda, si haces un nuevo contrato con otra cía ¿No funciona la portabilidad de manera automática? Yo también me quiero largar de jazz, me tocan los eggs todos los días para que también les dé de alta el móvil. 



It seemed impossible, but Mr. Ansar's been outdone by Annie Bottle.


----------



## amago45 (12 Sep 2013)

Ojo PRISA crujando en la pre-apertura en 0,234...
Sigue sin haber noticias relevantes, es todo a nivel técnico. Casi que nos salimos y la esperamos mas abajo ... ?????


----------



## Topongo (12 Sep 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Una duda, si haces un nuevo contrato con otra cía ¿No funciona la portabilidad de manera automática? Yo también me quiero largar de jazz, me tocan los eggs todos los días para que también les dé de alta el móvil.
> 
> 
> 
> It seemed impossible, but Mr. Ansar's been outdone by Annie Bottle.



ASi es, portas tu telefono a donde quieras y adios muy buenas.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (12 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El caso contrario es el del Santander...De 6000 mill de acciones a 11000 mill en menos de 7 años.



Por eso mismo de valer 12 euros la acción, en sólo cuatro años ha pasado a valer 5, habiendo tocado los 3,8 euros en su momento más bajo, hace un año aproximadamente.

Los números no mienten.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas ejpertitas 

aqui MV emitiendo desde su refugio en las montañas de tora-bora donde mora el owned :no:


----------



## j.w.pepper (12 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas ejpertitas
> 
> aqui MV emitiendo desde su refugio en las montañas de tora-bora donde mora el owned :no:



No sea modesto gato, aquí el ejperto es usted, que sería de nosotros sin la jran bajista.

It seemed impossible, but Mr. Ansar's been outdone by Annie Bottle.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (12 Sep 2013)

Pues parece ser que nos vamos hacia los 9000... :rolleye:


----------



## Topongo (12 Sep 2013)

Meanwhile para los que aun curramos.... eso si a la morewria y pagapensiones de nada les va a faltar...
Planes de pensiones, vivienda y herencias, principales perjudicados por el pacto fiscal. El Correo

---------- Post added 12-sep-2013 at 09:07 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Meanwhile para los que aun curramos.... eso si a la morewria y pagapensiones de nada les va a faltar...
> Planes de pensiones, vivienda y herencias, principales perjudicados por el pacto fiscal. El Correo



Ups... me he equivocado de hilo... era en el de pisos en Bilbao... sorry


----------



## inversobres (12 Sep 2013)

Al que le estan atizando de cojones es al oro. Lleva unos dias con caidas importantes.

---------- Post added 12-sep-2013 at 09:12 ----------

Pepinazo, 9000, buenos dias la gacelada euforica te espera. Aun no hay mucho dolor.


----------



## romanrdgz (12 Sep 2013)

¿Alguien aquí opera desde SelfBank? No encuentro Finmeccanica en el mercado de Milán...


----------



## Krim (12 Sep 2013)

Nise han molestado en cerrar el gap...joer que tíos. Yo alucino.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (12 Sep 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> A ver cómo va hoy la reunión en Ginebra. Putin calentando motores (lo del ataque con gas a Israel pone los pelos de punta):
> 
> ...



Como escarpias hoyga. Esta carta directamente de Putin al pueblo americano no creo que tenga comparación con nada en muchos lustros, lo que confirma que la situación es realmente grave y que estamos al borde del precipicio una vez más.

El último parrafo, para mi, es :8::8::8: y :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:.

Ole por Putín. Movimiento muy inteligente y esperanzador. Ahora solo falta que China se adhiera a él también.


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Como escarpias hoyga. Esta carta directamente de Putin al pueblo americano no creo que tenga comparación con nada en muchos lustros, lo que confirma que la situación es realmente grave y que estamos al borde del precipicio una vez más.
> 
> El último parrafo, para mi, es :8::8::8: y :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:.
> 
> Ole por Putín. Movimiento muy inteligente y esperanzador. Ahora solo falta que China se adhiera a él también.



Es que si gasean territorio judío saber quién ha sido va a ser como adivinar quién se ha tirado un pedo en un mariachi...


----------



## Roninn (12 Sep 2013)

_Jato ejperto,
Con papeles tradea,
plusvis de humo,_

First World Jalapenian Haiku Contest

PD. Haikus sobre jatos traders > Productividad en el curro


----------



## paulistano (12 Sep 2013)

BUenos días.

Amper subiendo un 2,4% con 25.000 titulillos de volumen....que a 1,26....tampoco es mucho. Más bien es una mierda:ouch:



Por mi parte esto ya ni tocarlo, ni metesacas en busca de 5 céntimos por acción....en cualquier momento lo tiran, aunque esto es tan imprevisible que igual lo siguen estirando.....


En definitiva, que salvo algún warrancito más que meta, poca cosa haré..


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

lo de sabadell si que es pendejo , amplian capital y se ponen a subir como condenados


----------



## inversobres (12 Sep 2013)

935 de fran a tiro. Veremos como lo gestionan. El dax esta atascado en los 8500.

---------- Post added 12-sep-2013 at 09:32 ----------

Momento interesante, pelea matutina, cada vez mas temprano. Chupinazo y nos ponemos en los 9000 para el hamaiketako.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> 935 de fran a tiro. Veremos como lo gestionan. El dax esta atascado en los 8500.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-sep-2013 at 09:32 ----------
> 
> Momento interesante, pelea matutina, cada vez mas temprano. Chupinazo y nos ponemos en los 9000 para el hamaiketako.



debes andar contento chaval , todos los dias rabazo 

---------- Post added 12-sep-2013 at 09:41 ----------

cerramos largos 8690-8950 abrimos cortos en la jran alcista , ahora es cuando corregiremos :Aplauso:


----------



## inversobres (12 Sep 2013)

Pues nada nos vemos arriba. Claca, tus posts... ya no me acuerdo lo que ponen con esa jodia firma.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (12 Sep 2013)

Maestro, no se puede ir contra la tendensia :no: 



muertoviviente dijo:


> debes andar contento chaval , todos los dias rabazo
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-sep-2013 at 09:41 ----------
> 
> cerramos largos 8690-8950 abrimos cortos en la jran alcista , ahora es cuando corregiremos :Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (12 Sep 2013)

AMPER
Sesión 12/09/13 9:44
Último	*1,27*
Variación	0,04
*Variación(%)	3,25*
Cierre anterior	1,23
Apertura	1,24
Máximo	1,27
Mínimo	1,24
Volumen	107.344


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Maestro, no se puede ir contra la tendensia :no:



la tendencia es alcista sin duda , esto solo sera una correccion , la jran alcista es muu fuelte 

venga tiradme ese ibex , no me obligueis a ser malo :no:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (12 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la tendencia es alcista sin duda , esto solo sera una correccion , la jran alcista es muu fuelte
> 
> venga tiradme ese ibex , no me obligueis a ser malo :no:



Que viene ahora maestro? un pullback para apoyarse en la jran bajista y vuelta para arriba ? hasta los 9200 ?


----------



## inversobres (12 Sep 2013)

Esto si es un brote verde: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...d-no-optara-a-juegos-olimpicos-de-2024-a.html


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Que viene ahora maestro? un pullback para apoyarse en la jran bajista y vuelta para arriba ? hasta los 9200 ?



chocamos con la jran alcista , bueno aun quedarian 20 pipos pero aprox , correccion hasta los 8700-8800 entre hoy y el lunes , luego nuevamente parriba a por la zona 9500-9700 :bla:


----------



## paulistano (12 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> AMPER
> Sesión 12/09/13 9:44
> Último	*1,27*
> Variación	0,04
> ...



Y entrando volumen....

Lo ha doblado en cuarto de horaienso:


----------



## amago45 (12 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> BUenos días.
> 
> Amper subiendo un 2,4% con 25.000 titulillos de volumen....que a 1,26....tampoco es mucho. Más bien es una mierda:ouch:




Está entrando más volumen, 1.27 ienso:ienso:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (12 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> chocamos con la jran alcista , bueno aun quedarian 20 pipos pero aprox , correccion hasta los 8700-8800 entre hoy y el lunes , luego nuevamente parriba a por la zona 9500-9700 :bla:



Esperando el pull-back para volver a entrar y coger de nuevo la corriente alcista que nos llevará al éxito financiero absoluto y rotundo


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Esperando el pull-back para volver a entrar y coger de nuevo la corriente alcista que nos llevará al éxito financiero absoluto y rotundo



y a la aniquilacion del ejercito de ejpertitos , no lo olvide


----------



## j.w.pepper (12 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Esto si es un brote verde: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...d-no-optara-a-juegos-olimpicos-de-2024-a.html



Para poner la guinda, tan solo le queda dimitir que el ridículo ya está hecho.

It seemed impossible, but Mr. Ansar's been outdone by Annie Bottle.


----------



## inversobres (12 Sep 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Para poner la guinda, tan solo le queda dimitir que el ridículo ya está hecho.
> 
> It seemed impossible, but Mr. Ansar's been outdone by Annie Bottle.



Eso esta mal visto en este pais, es ser perdedores y dar la razon a otros...

Yo ya estoy empachado de palomitas con ese espectaculo, lo jodido es que estamos tan curados de espanto que no nos escandalizamos apenas.


----------



## ponzi (12 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> La fibra me tienta, pero hacer bujeros en casa para meterla no... sino...



Antes tiene que ir telefónica a instalarlo.En Madrid solo en algunas zonas esta disponible.Suelen utilizar los mismos agujeros que para el cobre salvo por la diferencia que cada x plantas del edificio plantan una cajiga blanca.


----------



## ponzi (12 Sep 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Así, revisando gráficos, veo probable que en el corto plazo aún veamos nuevos máximos, pero que nadie se altere, tampoco darían para mucho. Esta semana intentaré abrir un hilo, es decir, miraré de ser capaz de abandonar la vagancia por unas horas, en la CdC para revisar el escenario actual con unos pocos y sencillos gráficos. Creo que será muy fácil hacerse una idea de la situación general del mercado ;-)



Maestro Claca yo manejo esa misma hipotesis.Fijese como todo el mundo habla que la prima esta bajando....pero no se dan cuentan que no bajan los intereses baja porque los intereses del bono alemán estan subiendo.A partir de octubre podemos tener algún susto en el mercado.Ahora mismo no hay que estar con todo lo gordo en bolsa.


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Sep 2013)

Indonesia announces surprise 25 bps hike in benchmark interest rate to 7.25%


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

cerrados cortos 8950-8910 abrimos largos intradiarios en busca del toque a la jran alcista 8970 , nos hemos quedado a 20 pipos :fiufiu:


----------



## The Hellion (12 Sep 2013)

Gracias, Janus. 

nuff said.


----------



## optimistic1985 (12 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrados cortos 8950-8910 abrimos largos intradiarios en busca del toque a la jran alcista 8970 , nos hemos quedado a 20 pipos :fiufiu:



Pero no se iba hasto los 8750? ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Pero no se iba hasto los 8750? ienso:



en 2 o 3 sesiones , los largo son solo intradiarios , buscando el ataque a la jran alcista porque nos hemos quedado a 20 pipos de tocarla


----------



## paulistano (12 Sep 2013)

Amper....entra mas pasta....a 1,28.

---------- Post added 12-sep-2013 at 10:35 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> nos hemos quedado a 20 pipos de tocarla



Tócala otra vez, Cat!!)



ienso:



:ouch:


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en 2 o 3 sesiones , los largo son solo intradiarios , buscando el ataque a la jran alcista porque nos hemos quedado a 20 pipos de tocarla



ya son ganas de jugársela...


----------



## juanfer (12 Sep 2013)

Bueno por hoy ya no hago mas operaciones hasta después que hable Draghi.


----------



## Krim (12 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Bueno por hoy ya no hago mas operaciones hasta después que hable Draghi.



¡Oh Mario! ¡Todos te echábamos de menos!

Puede ser un momento genial para una operación buscando los 9k (yo ya los doy por hechos, independientemente de que suenen absurdos). Pero pies de plomo y coquilla de acero.


----------



## juanfer (12 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¡Oh Mario! ¡Todos te echábamos de menos!
> 
> Puede ser un momento genial para una operación buscando los 9k (yo ya los doy por hechos, independientemente de que suenen absurdos). Pero pies de plomo y coquilla de acero.



Lo que pasa es que cuando habla Draghi la volatilidad te destroza aunque aciertes la dirección.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en 2 o 3 sesiones , los largo son solo intradiarios , buscando el ataque a la jran alcista porque nos hemos quedado a 20 pipos de tocarla



Buenas.

Yo la jran bajista si la veía, mas o menos,...pero la "jran alcista" no la veo por nigún sitio ¿alguna grafiquilla? 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ponzi (12 Sep 2013)

Telefónica prevé dar cobertura 4G a casi el 50% de la población antes de fin de año

*" En cuanto al despliegue de la fibra óptica, recordó que la compañía ha invertido 627 millones en esta actividad en el primer semestre y que, tras acumular ya una cartera de 431.000 clientes con esta modalidad, espera llevar la nueva infraestructura a 3,8 millones de hogares antes de que concluya el año"*

Atman seguramente para finales de año tengas la fibra instalada en el edificio

Internet ADSL, Fibra Optica, Móviles, Líneas Fijas y Televisión | Movistar

A 59,90


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Yo la jran bajista si la veía, mas o menos,...pero la "jran alcista" no la veo por nigún sitio ¿alguna grafiquilla?
> 
> Muchas gracias.





ahi la tienes , en toda su gloria :no:


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¡Oh Mario! ¡Todos te echábamos de menos!
> 
> Puede ser un momento genial para una operación buscando los 9k (yo ya los doy por hechos, independientemente de que suenen absurdos). Pero pies de plomo y coquilla de acero.



A mí "Draghi" + "jueves" + "final del día" me suena a "DESCALABRO"


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahi la tienes , en toda su gloria :no:



Muchas gracias. Es usted un jran maestro.

De todas maneras, muy fino hila usted. 20 puntos para llegar a la Jran Arcista... la cual viene desde la prehistoria bursatil...ienso:ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Es usted un jran maestro.
> 
> De todas maneras, muy fino hila usted. 20 puntos para llegar a la Jran Arcista... la cual viene desde la prehistoria bursatil...ienso:ienso:



la verdad es que si , podemos considerar tocada la jran alcista , pero puede que volvamos a maximos y cerremos ahi , mañana abririamos exactamente en la jran alcista 8970 pabajo sin parar ienso:


----------



## burbufilia (12 Sep 2013)

Draghi: "Dada la fortaleza y los brotes verdes de la economía hispanistaní, y debido a los convincentes mensajes del Property Register Prime Minister hispanistaní, hemos decidido subir los tipos de interés en 100 puntos básicos, como medida preventiva de que las burbujas no volverán a suceder y con el firme convencimiento de que las economías del sur serán punteras en el mundo. Brindemos con un cup of café con leche para jolgorio de los ahorradores que vuelven a tener seguros su patrimonio en la madre patria Uropa"


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Sep 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Draghi: "Dada la fortaleza y los brotes verdes de la economía hispanistaní, y debido a los convincentes mensajes del Property Register Primer Minister hispanistaní, hemos decidido subir los tipos de interés en 100 puntos básicos, como medida preventiva de que las burbujas no volverán a suceder y con el firme convencimiento de que las economías del sur serán punteras en el mundo. Brindemos con un cup of café con leche para jolgorio de los ahorradores que vuelven a tener seguros su patrimonio en la madre patria Uropa"



"También vamos a desfixibilizar los objetivos de déficit, volviendo a los objetivos iniciales, teniendo que llegar al 3% de PIB en 2014"


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Sep 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Draghi: "Dada la fortaleza y los brotes verdes de la economía hispanistaní, y debido a los convincentes mensajes del Property Register Prime Minister hispanistaní, hemos decidido subir los tipos de interés en 100 puntos básicos, como medida preventiva de que las burbujas no volverán a suceder y con el firme convencimiento de que las economías del sur serán punteras en el mundo. Brindemos con un cup of café con leche para jolgorio de los ahorradores que vuelven a tener seguros su patrimonio en la madre patria Uropa"



Un cup of café con leche si no es Relaxing no vale nada...


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> "También vamos a desfixibilizar los objetivos de déficit, volviendo a los objetivos iniciales, teniendo que llegar al 3% de PIB en 2014"



"Asimismo se subvencionará la compra de vaselina mentolada por parte del BCE como compensación a los assionistas que entraron al calor de los 9 miles" ::


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Sep 2013)

A la pregunta de si van a bajar los tipos Draghi ha contestado: "not listen the ask"


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (12 Sep 2013)

El ibex se tiñe de rojo por primera vez en varios días... ¿se acabó el rally? :rolleye:


----------



## Hannibal (12 Sep 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> ¿se acabó el rally? :rolleye:



Respuesta gráfica:


----------



## Economista1982 (12 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> "Asimismo se subvencionará la compra de vaselina mentolada por parte del BCE como compensación a los assionistas que entraron al calor de los 9 miles" ::



ejjejjeeje q grande. Aunque así a lo tonto por sentimiento alcista nos plantan en los 9500.:fiufiu:

---------- Post added 12-sep-2013 at 11:46 ----------

La producción industrial retrocede en julio un 1,5 % en zona euro


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> "Asimismo se subvencionará la compra de vaselina mentolada por parte del BCE como compensación a los assionistas que entraron al calor de los 9 miles" ::



flanderERRE que tal , salto stop o sigues corto ? ienso:


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (12 Sep 2013)

Fuera de Sacyr a 3,237. Venía*mos* desde 2,436 aunque deshaciendo media posición con un SL a 2,295. ¿Rentabilidad final? Gñññññ... no lo sé.

En fin, que indudablemente satisfecho, y ahora a esperar _ese recortito bueno_ (menos en Gamesa, en Gamesa no, ¿eh?).


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (12 Sep 2013)

Joan Cabrero, de Ágora, está respondiendo a gacelillas que le preguntan en El Economista:

Encuentro Digital: Joan Cabrero, analista de Ágora AF para Ecotrader. - 12/09/13 - elEconomista.es




> Hola, ¿esperamos una fuerte correción del Ibex en los siguientes días? Gracias, Albert.
> 
> Hola Albert,
> 
> En el chart adjunto puedes ver como en estos momentos el Ibex 35 está atacando y comenzando a superar fuertes resistencias por lo que a priori ese escenario de fuerte corrección se estaría alejando. Por supuesto que no puede ser nunca descartado y menos por nosotros... Piensa que uno de los lemas de Ágora Asesores Financieros EAFi es "piensa siempre en lo impensable..." Con todo, entiendo que una fuerte corrección solamente se abriría si se pierden los mínimos de hace tres semanas, esto es, los 8.275 puntos. Mientras eso no suceda mira para arriba y no busques techos como monos en los árboles.



Es posible que no se rompan mínimos de los 8275... pero también es muy posible que nos despeñemos desde los 8950 hasta el anterior soporte de los 8275...

Recordemos que Octubre está a la vuelta de la esquina... :fiufiu:


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Sep 2013)

Las subastas europeas no están saliendo muy bien y hoy creo recordar que hay 30 años americanos... (y encima después del atracón de Verizon)


----------



## Abner (12 Sep 2013)

cómo puede ser relaxing algo que tiene cafeína? No tiene sentido.


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> flanderERRE que tal , salto stop o sigues corto ? ienso:



El Stop Profit de los cortos de ayer saltó a última hora, como dije.

Ahora sabiendo que había un giro tras tocar los 935 (nivel dado como seguro desde hace dos días, y posible desde el 9 septiembre... pues imagine. (Ya sabe, el blog es su hamijo)







wetpiñata dijo:


> Y esta paradoja temporal en la que la cita está antes de la publicación???'
> 
> Alarma de multinick, alarma de multinick...!!!!!!




Ahora también es multinick mio :XX:


YA somos tres!!

El jato ha editado y ha liado un sipote seguramente....


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El Stop Profit de los cortos de ayer saltó a última hora, como dije.
> 
> Ahora sabiendo que había un giro tras tocar los 935 (nivel dado como seguro desde hace dos días, y posible desde el 9 septiembre... pues imagine. (Ya sabe, el blog es su hamijo)



da como seguro los 935 y carga cortos en 850 :8:


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Joan Cabrero, de Ágora, está respondiendo a gacelillas que le preguntan en El Economista:
> 
> Encuentro Digital: Joan Cabrero, analista de Ágora AF para Ecotrader. - 12/09/13 - elEconomista.es



Este es guanista a tope, si llama a una fuerte corrección a partir de que perdamos los 8275 (- 600 puntos).

Ve la cosa en 5500


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (12 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Este es guanista a tope, si llama a una fuerte corrección a partir de que perdamos los 8275 (- 600 puntos).
> 
> Ve la cosa en 5500



Es posible que no se rompan mínimos de los 8275... pero también es muy posible que nos despeñemos desde los 8950 hasta el anterior soporte de los 8275...

Recordemos que Octubre está a la vuelta de la esquina...


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Sep 2013)

Abner dijo:


> cómo puede ser relaxing algo que tiene cafeína? No tiene sentido.



Bienvenido a Bottleland


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> da como seguro los 935 y carga cortos en 850 :8:



Un poco más arriba, justo antes de que perdiéramos 40 puntos, eso si, no los pillé del todo.
8:

P.D. Si bien es verdad, que la primera entrada en 852 fui vilmente violeteado.

Es lo que tiene el chat, todo queda guardado, para desgracia suya.


----------



## Tono (12 Sep 2013)

Buenos días.

ya viene, ya viene


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que lolai es ustec señol flandercito , creame que sus nivelitos me divierten



Algún día también le harán ganar dinero.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Un poco más arriba, justo antes de que perdiéramos 40 puntos, eso si, no los pillé del todo.
> 8:
> 
> P.D. Si bien es verdad, que la primera entrada en 852 fui vilmente violeteado.
> ...



que lolai es ustec señol flandercito , creame que sus nivelitos me divierten


----------



## Tono (12 Sep 2013)

juas, dedicado al pirata


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Sep 2013)

Dios que latazo es el CADFIX.... :ouch: x10^̥̥̥̥̥̥10


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Algún día también le harán ganar dinero.





muertoviviente dijo:


> que lolai es ustec señol flandercito , creame que sus nivelitos me divierten



Y esta paradoja temporal en la que la cita está antes de la publicación???'

Alarma de multinick, alarma de multinick...!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Y esta paradoja temporal en la que la cita está antes de la publicación???'
> 
> Alarma de multinick, alarma de multinick...!!!!!!



si , lo admito , soy flanderERRE


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (12 Sep 2013)

Mercados manipulados... cada vez más. Ahora parece ser que toca recoger beneficios.

Cuidado gacelillas, que ya viene. Los mass-media sacan de nuevo al kraken griego para meter miedo:

La producción industrial de la Zona Euro vuelve a caer y el paro en Grecia marca otro récord - Pulsos Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Y esta paradoja temporal en la que la cita está antes de la publicación???'
> 
> Alarma de multinick, alarma de multinick...!!!!!!



El jato es muy previsible.... ::


P.D. Mire la página anterior una entrada mía...habrá pasado algo parecido. 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

lo que paso es que borre mi primer quoteo al ver que flandercito editaba su mensaje , el quoteo quedo mejor con lo de la violeteada


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Sep 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Mercados manipulados... cada vez más. Ahora parece ser que toca recoger beneficios.
> 
> Cuidado gacelillas, que ya viene. Los mass-media sacan de nuevo al kraken griego para meter miedo:
> 
> La producción industrial de la Zona Euro vuelve a caer y el paro en Grecia marca otro récord - Pulsos Noticias ibex informacion ibex



En los últimos días lo han intentado un par de veces pero parece que del kraken griego han hecho rabas. Asusta menos que Berluscoño. Hoy dependemos de Draghi y su magia (y de que se haya llevado una botella de limoncello a Letonia)


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> juas, dedicado al pirata



la frase de batman es mejorable :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2013)

Jato olvídelo, ya somos uno.. para siempre :XX:

Si da explicaciones, queda peor



You and I Together
Hand to hand
Run AWAYYYYy, far away :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## burbufilia (12 Sep 2013)

Ooooh, qué penita


*El BCE duda que España pueda cumplir con su límite de déficit para este año*
_El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) duda de que España pueda cumplir este año con el límite de déficit público que le impuso Bruselas, pese a la mejora experimentada en materia fiscal en la primera mitad del ejercicio._

(EFE)


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

en todo caso flandercito es mi parte ejpertita , un caso de desdoblamiento de personalidad de manual


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Jato olvídelo, ya somos uno.. para siempre :XX:
> 
> Si da explicaciones, queda peor
> 
> ...



Y todavía no tengo claro que el Sr. Chinito no esté en el ajo... :XX:


----------



## aitor33 (12 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Jato olvídelo, ya somos uno.. para siempre :XX:
> 
> Si da explicaciones, queda peor
> 
> ...



Venga pues dele al thanks por una vez vamos gato venga anímate:XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Venga pues dele al thanks por una vez vamos gato venga anímate:XX::XX:



eso seria darme un thanks a mi mismo , es que estamos locos o que :o


----------



## sinnombrex (12 Sep 2013)

Como esta EON, ya me ha quitado las penas de K+S.

Gracias pirata por dar el pistoletazo de salida.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (12 Sep 2013)

Estoy pensando en volver a entrar... ¿Ha hecho el IBEX-35 un "*doble suelo*"?


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> eso seria darme un thanks a mi mismo , es que estamos locos o que :o



Pruebe a dárselo ¡porfa! Haga aún más jrande su leyenda. Aquí estamos todos locos.


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Sep 2013)

para donde vamos ahora Fran? para arriba?


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Sep 2013)

La normativa SEC es muy clara en este sentido, la auto cartera no puede considerarse un activo de la compañía. 



garpie dijo:


> Con la entrada en vigor del nuevo Plan General de Contabilidad (2007) la autocartera pasa de figurar en el balance como un activo a figurar en el pasivo restando el patrimonio neto (equity). Es decir, la posterior amortización de las mismas no influiría en el patrimonio neto. Desconozco la normativa yanqui al respecto, pero es un hecho que nuestra contabilidad se va adaptando a la suya (o dicho de otra manera, son sus criterios los que se imponen).
> 
> De hecho, los programas de compra de acciones propias forman parte de la política de las blue chips usanas para crear valor para el accionista





Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Sep 2013)

despues de varios dias de relax, paso a ver como van los asuntos y veo que nada de bajadas en los indices. Lo del dax esta siendo de libro, como no rompan al alza, menudo harlem shake se habran marcado.

El DJ respeto los 14805 y tambien pepinazo.

Piraton, TEF toco los 10,2 y se ha quedao a un paso de los 11,2


A ver si se deciden de una vez los usanos a solucionar el encargo de los saudies acerca del gaseoducto que pasa por siria y se termina la incertidumbre.


----------



## Claca (12 Sep 2013)

Ya tenéis en la casa de campo unos gráfico sencillos para ilustrar un poco cómo estamos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Sep 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por el momento me sigo inclinando a pensar que el movimiento actual es un pullback a la base del triángulo. Si supera la directriz que conforma la base de este, si que puede irse algo más arriba, pero en mi opinión no creo que mucho, seguiríamos en lateral cansino iniciado en agosto del año pasado.

*[Timofónica]*


----------



## Janus (12 Sep 2013)

Piratón, las e.on disparadas.


----------



## HisHoliness (12 Sep 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Ya tenéis en la casa de campo unos gráfico sencillos para ilustrar un poco cómo estamos.



Que es eso de la casa de campo?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (12 Sep 2013)

Las elecciones alemanas parace ser la barrera final... la banderita de llegada.

Sánchez-Quiñones, de Renta 4, advierte de las turbulencias que vendrán tras las elecciones germanas - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## Krim (12 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Piratón, las e.on disparadas.



Yeha!!! Montando la ola estamos!


----------



## burbufilia (12 Sep 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Estoy pensando en volver a entrar... ¿Ha hecho el IBEX-35 un "*doble suelo*"?



Ese gráfico confirma que tenías que haber entrado en el 888x con perspectivas de venta intradía. No es una señal de himbersioh a largo plazo, para ello te has de mirar a gráficos comparables: si vas a medio plazo, o a corto de plazo pero de semanas vista, estos gráficos intradía no sirven para nada


----------



## juanfer (12 Sep 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Las elecciones alemanas parace ser la barrera final... la banderita de llegada.
> 
> Sánchez-Quiñones, de Renta 4, advierte de las turbulencias que vendrán tras las elecciones germanas - Noticias ibex informacion ibex



Las elecciones alemanas,
Siria,
El abismo fiscal,
España ha superado el tope de deficit en Agosto,
Los datos del tercer trimestre no van a ser nada buenos.

Pandoro is coming.


----------



## LOLO08 (12 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Que es eso de la casa de campo?



Se necesita invitacion..creo. Me invita alguiennnnn!!! porfa???


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> para donde vamos ahora Fran? para arriba?



Como dije en el blog a las 11 más o menos. Posibilidad de doble techo en zona de giro, mientra no nos separáramos de los 888.

Ahora a las 15 horas, minuto arriba o abajo, tendremos un movimiento algo más amplio. Si consideramos quedarnos a 8 puntos el doble techo, será abajo. 

8.88x de nuevo y a ver si probamos mínimos de sesión.

Como les de por meter vela verde..... 8975 y por el _ulo te la jinco


----------



## inversobres (12 Sep 2013)

Vaya dato de paro semanal usano, ni ellos mismos lo creen.


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Se necesita invitacion..creo. Me invita alguiennnnn!!! porfa???



Hay que pasar una serie de pruebas, relacionadas con el nombre del lugar.




Un cross de 5 km sin adelantar al pirata, que ya es complicado

Cruzar el lago a nado con el gato subido a la espalda

Y ser capaz de encontrar a pandoro entre las chicas que pasean por el lugar.


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Sep 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Las elecciones alemanas parace ser la barrera final... la banderita de llegada.
> 
> Sánchez-Quiñones, de Renta 4, advierte de las turbulencias que vendrán tras las elecciones germanas - Noticias ibex informacion ibex



En realidad lo que va a pasar es que va a ganar la Frau y se va a poner a gastar como una hija de puta. A partir de ahí va a ser un subir y no parar. Y si no, tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Como dije en el blog a las 11 más o menos. Posibilidad de doble techo en zona de giro, mientra no nos separáramos de los 888.
> 
> Ahora a las 15 horas, minuto arriba o abajo, tendremos un movimiento algo más amplio. Si consideramos quedarnos a 8 puntos el doble techo, será abajo.
> 
> ...



no le sobra razon señol flanderERRE :Aplauso:


----------



## LOLO08 (12 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Hay que pasar una serie de pruebas, relacionadas con el nombre del lugar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi madreee!!!, Cumplo todo menos lo llevar al JJJ a la espalda por ser muy pesado.
Y pandorín es my friend. Lo conocí cuando compré Terras a 110e.!!


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Mi madreee!!!, Cumplo todo menos lo llevar al JJJ a la espalda por ser muy pesado.
> Y pandorín es my friend. Lo conocí cuando compré Terras a 110e.!!



Amijo pues es la prueba clave.... no podemos dejársela pasar después de lo que sufrió jalapeño para cruzarse el lago. No se si fue peor el cansancio o la alergia que le decía tener al agua. ::







P.D. Animalico que cara de susto.


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Sep 2013)

piraton donde has puesto el gráfico de EON ?

gracias


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

lol chaval solo di que vas de parte de MV y avisa sino se te trata bien , que inmediatamente acabamos hasta con sus mascotas :no:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (12 Sep 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Se necesita invitacion..creo. Me invita alguiennnnn!!! porfa???



Me uno a la petición. :cook:


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Vaya dato de paro semanal usano, ni ellos mismos lo creen.



Dicen que es debido a fallos en el procesamiento de datos. Juas...

US jobless claims fall, but data clouded by processing glitch


----------



## hombre-mosca (12 Sep 2013)

Piraton, respect, respect, pero del gordo gordo ...







En esta ocasion caigo a sus pies ....







Aqui veo todavia pocos thanks al piraton ....

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-mitico-octubre-post9831244.html#post9831244

(sigo en papertrading) 12,7 era lo que esperaba, por encima de 13,5 ... juas, pero si hasta la ultima gacela ha ganado dinero, hay derivados que tenia ese strike ... ni hasta las orejas de ron hubiese dicho (que ni pensado) que lo rompieran en un solo movimiento. Hay gacelas que con eon > 13,5 han ganado, pero mucho, mucho, mucho dinero ..... Cuidado, que estas estaran ahora euforicas.

No hay como papertrading ... is relaxing like a cup of cafe con leche in plaza mayor


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Sep 2013)

Janus, un cierre de EON por encima de 13.8 sería cojonudo!!!

:Baile::Baile:


----------



## HisHoliness (12 Sep 2013)

Yo hago triatlon pezqueñines, de bolsa no entiendo una mierda pero si hay que ponerse a correr...


----------



## paulistano (12 Sep 2013)

Elevadas posiciones vendedoras en Amper....va a estar jodido pasar de 1,27 si todo sigue así


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

bueno cerramos esos largos 8910-8915 lo comido por lo servido practicamente , cargamos cortos 8915 :Baile:


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2013)

Han sido rojas, ahí vamos.


----------



## Dudosillo (12 Sep 2013)

sin_perdón dijo:


> me uno a la petición. :cook:




. +1 .


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno cerramos esos largos 8910-8915 lo comido por lo servido practicamente , cargamos cortos 8915 :Baile:



Así me gusta, haciendo caso al sistema de niveles. Al final conseguirá poner su cuenta de paper en verde.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

amonoh bajistillas , hay que romper el espiritu de lucha de los alcistas :no:


----------



## Janus (12 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus, un cierre de EON por encima de 13.8 sería cojonudo!!!
> 
> :Baile::Baile:



Mejor en 14


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amonoh bajistillas , hay que romper el espiritu de lucha de los alcistas :no:



[YOUTUBE]I5zEP4kvfnc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sinnombrex (12 Sep 2013)

Si es aqui donde reparten invintaciones a la casa de campo yo me uno.


----------



## tarrito (12 Sep 2013)

a las buenas tardes 

trato de entrar en la burbuwiki.org para pasarle el enlace a un conocido, posible futuro inversóh/binguero, y no puedo

ya no funciona la web? está en mantenimiento?


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en 2 o 3 sesiones , los largo son solo intradiarios , buscando el ataque a la jran alcista porque nos hemos quedado a 20 pipos de tocarla



ya dije que podiamos dar por tocada la jran alcista y que ahora toca correccion durante un par de sesiones , los largos solo fueron para el intradia , asi que contradiccion ninguna


----------



## Sin_Perdón (12 Sep 2013)

Veo que Eon también dejó un gap sin cerrar a 16. ¿Están pensando lo mismo que yo? :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2013)

Que cansinos, ni un pull decente!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Que cansinos, ni un pull decente!!!!!!



no desesperes gacelilla , tu momento llegara , mas pronto que tarde inocho:


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Sep 2013)

webcast del Conde Draghi:

ECB: European Central Bank home page

Edit: Le preguntan cuando va a estar listo el supervisor bancario y se descojona...


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no desesperes gacelilla , tu momento llegara , mas pronto que tarde inocho:



El futuro cercano esta claro.....


----------



## HisHoliness (12 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El futuro cercano esta claro.....



En tu blog hablas de los 9.700,....va a ser verdad que eres multinick de Arensivia....


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

cuando no robando los nivelitos pata negra :ouch:


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> En tu blog hablas de los 9.700,....va a ser verdad que eres multinick de Arensivia....



"Ruta preferida: 8.935-8.516 (punto de continuidad o volvemos a lateral) a partir de aquí si vemos que gira de nuevo arriba 9.700"

Primero a ver si nos vamos a 8.5xx, luego ya hablaremos.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> "Ruta preferida: 8.935-8.516 (punto de continuidad o volvemos a lateral) a partir de aquí si vemos que gira de nuevo arriba 9.700"
> 
> Primero a ver si nos vamos a 8.5xx, luego ya hablaremos.



8570 61,8% fibonazi menudo analijtah plagiadoh :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 12-sep-2013 at 15:45 ----------

no te enteras de na chaval , uno te da todo hecho y no eres capaz ni de copiarlo :ouch: 

los 8570 los veremos pero no en esta correccion , la correccion se quedara en los 87xx paluego ir a por los 9700 , entonces caeremos y ahi iremos a los 8570 cierre del gap , ale ya puedes copiarlo ::


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2013)

Para los que no hayan mirado el blog y no sepan de donde sale ese 9700, es parte de un escenario técnico.

Me traigo el comentario:

Por técnico:

"Si me preguntan como veo el gráfico, lo veo alcista, con resistencia en zona 8.92x-8.960 que si es superada nos lleva a los 9.700 a medio plazo.Si no la supera 8.0xx (es lo que tiene el AT o sube o baja)"

Esto es de hace tres días.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

los 9700 de MV son mucho mas antiguos que tus tres dias aprendiz de plagiador :vomito:

ya veo que te limitas a copiar el nivelito pata negra y ni te esfuerzas en explicarlo , porque no sabes de donde sale , un consejo haces bien en no esforzarte , no lo conseguirias :o


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los 9700 de MV son mucho mas antiguos que tus tres dias aprendiz de plagiador :vomito:
> 
> ya veo que te limitas a copiar el nivelito pata negra y ni te esfuerzas en explicarlo , porque no sabes de donde sale , un consejo haces bien en no esforzarte , no lo conseguirias :o
> ---------- Post added 12-sep-2013 at 15:45 ----------
> ...



EL 9700 es un nivel técnico que hasta un niño chico sabe buscarlo. Solo con meter Ibex 9700 y filtrar por último mes...salen unos cuantos técnicos. Lo que hay que buscar es lo que nadie ve...

Por ejemplo:

YoBolseo

P.D. En dos minutos tirando dos líneas cualquiera saca esa cifra, es lo que hice, y lo que estará haciendo media España bursátil. 8:


----------



## ave phoenix (12 Sep 2013)

Joer con NOK...::

Alguna idea de hasta donde puede llegar?


----------



## Krim (12 Sep 2013)

Movida gorda, muy gorda en AMD. No sé cómo interpretarlo pero están volando papelitos....


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

intuyen el 9700 pero no saben de donde sale , por eso no podran aprovechar el nivelito , porque nunca tendran la suficiente seguridad de que se cumplira .

ademas solo tienen una pequeña parte del rompecabezas , MV ha dado muchisimas pistas , pistas por decir algo porque en realidad para una persona sin retraso mental ya estaria todo claro :o


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> intuyen el 9700 pero no saben de donde sale , por eso no podran aprovechar el nivelito , porque nunca tendran la suficiente seguridad de que se cumplira .
> 
> ademas solo tienen una pequeña parte del rompecabezas , MV ha dado muchisimas pistas , pistas por decir algo porque en realidad para una persona sin retraso mental ya estaria todo claro :o









El chaval del enlace que he dejado antes, nos deja un dibujo mejor que los suyos. Y no hablemos del los BB Graphs 

Edit: Me piro que las últimas dos páginas son de locos, un mano a mano conmigo mismo


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

grafico lleno de errores :ouch:

no saben porque llegara a los 9700 , que les aproveche ejpertitos , ya perdereis lo que ganeis :abajo:


----------



## HisHoliness (12 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> grafico lleno de errores :ouch:
> 
> no saben porque llegara a los 9700 , que les aproveche ejpertitos , ya perdereis lo que ganeis :abajo:



Claro que si maestro, debe tener usted la cuenta llena de ceros, el dia menos pensado cuelga usted el cetme!


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

ademas las lineas de tendencia de ese grafico estan mal , si en algun punto se puede joder esa subida a los 9700 es en la jran alcista y recordad que la jran bajista aun no fue atacada , asi que podemos irnos a los 8100 :fiufiu:

vamos que damos por hecho el pullback a la jran bajista pero no al 100% :bla:


----------



## Cascooscuro (12 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Movida gorda, muy gorda en AMD. No sé cómo interpretarlo pero están volando papelitos....



Cuentenos mas...:baba:


----------



## ave phoenix (12 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Movida gorda, muy gorda en AMD. No sé cómo interpretarlo pero están volando papelitos....



Tanto AMD como ANR requieren de mucha, mucha, paciencia


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

y acabo con el tema de los ejpertitos plagiadores diciendo que el ibex siempre esta haciendo alguna figura tecnica y hay una que tiene alguna probabilidad de producirse :fiufiu:

esa figura de producirse haria mucho daño , nos llevaria al mismo objetivo alcista que llevo anunciando hace un tiempo pero aniquilaria a alcistas y bajistas porque es muy pendeja :Aplauso:


----------



## ave phoenix (12 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y acabo con el tema...



Si, por favor...


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y acabo con el tema de los ejpertitos plagiadores diciendo que el ibex siempre esta haciendo alguna figura tecnica y hay una que tiene alguna probabilidad de producirse :fiufiu:
> 
> esa figura de producirse haria mucho daño , nos llevaria al mismo objetivo alcista que llevo anunciando hace un tiempo pero aniquilaria a alcistas y bajistas porque es muy pendeja :Aplauso:



Si quiere figuras técnicas busque beeg en hinternec.

Hay una de un anal-ista italiano (RS) en la que la rubia me recuerda a Usté. 

P.D. Para almas cándidas y sensibles que no busquen... es una verdadera guarrada de página.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

MV se hace sus propios graficos , asi os va con graficos ajenos que pueden acertar mas o menos pero que nunca comprendereis el porque de dichos graficos :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (12 Sep 2013)

Tímidamente pero poco a poco Telefónica supera al ibex:rolleye:

Ya en 11,14 y 50700 mill de capitalización

Nos vemos en los 65.000 mill ---- 14

A compartir sitio con los mas grandes

Rsc. telefónica y abertis únicas empresas espanolas en la lista de incorporaciones del djsi world - EcoDiario.es


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

venga esos stops bajistillas de pacotilla :fiufiu:


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tímidamente pero poco a poco Telefónica supera al ibex:rolleye:
> 
> Ya en 11,14 y 50700 mill de capitalización
> 
> ...



El siguiente paso es que le den un diploma de WWW, Ecologistas en Acción o ADENA.


----------



## hombre-mosca (12 Sep 2013)

Gatito, te has pegado muchos mensajes hoy, dejalo estar ....

Reactivar al plimo y que le recuerde que no le ha dado todavia de comer.

Gatito, ayer acertaste ... mala suerte ya no eres 100% efectivo.

Sin acritud, pero tomatelo con un poco mas de calma.


----------



## Topongo (12 Sep 2013)

Lo de DIA es la leche también la llevo desde 4,7... donde la veis, tenia pensado soltarla en torno a los 6,7...


----------



## Vivomuriente (12 Sep 2013)

Plimo te lleva buscando todo el día la tata...¿Donde te has metido? 

Dice que aparezcas de una vez, que promete no volver a vestirte como el otro día


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

muy buena la imagen :Aplauso: :XX:


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Sep 2013)

El IBEX es una orgía.
Madre mía cuando venga la resaca.


----------



## ponzi (12 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> El siguiente paso es que le den un diploma de WWW, Ecologistas en Acción o ADENA.



A mi me da igual, mientras sigan reduciendo la deuda e invirtiendo en nuevas tecnologias (4g,fibra,m2m) yo seguiré dentro. Por cierto en algunos escaparates de Orange ¿a que no sabéis que móviles son los que aparecen como los mas novedosos del mercado?

NOKIA LUMIA 920
HTC

El iphone ha dejado de ser novedad

Por lo visto el Lumia es de los móviles mas estables del mercado, con el tiempo terminare comprándome uno.Estoy harto de samsung,sony y android.


----------



## inversobres (12 Sep 2013)

Nos vamos parriba de nuevo. Mas spam que FC tiene esto. Ilegible hasta con tapatalk.

Voy ha hacer mis kilometros.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

espero hayan saltado los stop loss , no quiere irme junto a los ejpertitos de los cojoneh :no:

---------- Post added 12-sep-2013 at 17:02 ----------

venga bajistillas aplicad el stop loss , que os violetean :rolleye:


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi me da igual, mientras sigan reduciendo la deuda e invirtiendo en nuevas tecnologias (4g,fibra,m2m) yo seguiré dentro. Por cierto en algunos escaparates de Orange ¿a que no sabéis que móviles son los que aparecen como los mas novedosos del mercado?
> 
> NOKIA LUMIA 920
> HTC
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo en lo Telefónica, las llevo desde que valían 15.
En lo del móvil, compré uno chino, a través de un foro, en una compra conjunta, un Iocean x7 youth, quadcore y estoy encantado con él. Me costó 180 leuros.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo en lo Telefónica, las llevo desde que valían 15.
> En lo del móvil, compré uno chino, a través de un foro, en una compra conjunta, un Iocean x7 youth, quadcore y estoy encantado con él. Me costó 180 leuros.



Voy a preguntar la de Jaimito pero... en qué idioma te llegó por defecto? Te aclaraste para ponerlo en castellano o inglés? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## HisHoliness (12 Sep 2013)

Hay alguien acompañandome en PRISA?


----------



## ponzi (12 Sep 2013)

El 4g ha llegado para quedarse

[YOUTUBE]b05JDc3aAOc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]5HnedHA1YrQ[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 12-sep-2013 at 17:11 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo en lo Telefónica, las llevo desde que valían 15.
> En lo del móvil, compré uno chino, a través de un foro, en una compra conjunta, un Iocean x7 youth, quadcore y estoy encantado con él. Me costó 180 leuros.



Pues mira a cuanto esta el Lumia

Lumia 900


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Voy a preguntar la de Jaimito pero... en qué idioma te llegó por defecto? Te aclaraste para ponerlo en castellano o inglés?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Llegó en castellano porque la compra se hacía a través de una casa española que los revisaba.
Pero bueno, como ya tenía en casa 2 tablets y otro móvil chino, por los iconos de la configuración, controlaba donde estaba el de idioma, una vez ahí, te aparece español en nuestro abecedario. Y ya está.

---------- Post added 12-sep-2013 at 17:20 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> El 4g ha llegado para quedarse
> 
> [YOUTUBE]b05JDc3aAOc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



No lo veo mal, pero mi pantalla es más grande 5". Le paso un enlace para que vea sus características:
Iocean X7 Young Turbo 5.0 Inch FHD Screen MTK6589T Quad Core 1.5GHz Smart Phone 1GB RAM+4GB ROM 8.0MP Android 4.2 White P1006B4 -in Mobile Phones from Phones & Telecommunications on Aliexpress.com


----------



## juanfer (12 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El 4g ha llegado para quedarse
> 
> [YOUTUBE]b05JDc3aAOc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...




Ponzi parece que trabaje para Tef


----------



## Krim (12 Sep 2013)

Parece que van a tener los santos cojones de cerrar por encima de 935. Con el SP en rojo, no less. 

Que huevos, mi madre, que huevos.


----------



## Vivomuriente (12 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Voy a preguntar la de Jaimito pero... en qué idioma te llegó por defecto? Te aclaraste para ponerlo en castellano o inglés?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Este lo tiene mi plimo. Le ha pegado una manzana atrás y va dando el cante


Jiayu G3T 4.5" Capacitive IPS Gorilla Glass Touch Screen 1280x720 Android 4.2 Quad-Core MTK6589T 1.5GHz 3G Smartphone with Bluetooth, Wi-Fi, GPS, Gyroscope, Compass (1GB RAM & 4GB ROM) (2MP & 8MP) (Silver) - MH0746S


----------



## Plimo del jato (12 Sep 2013)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> Plimo te lleva buscando todo el día la tata...¿Donde te has metido?
> 
> Dice que aparezcas de una vez, que promete no volver a vestirte como el otro día



El plimo mal vaina es una gatita :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Plimo, mira lo que te disen en la familia. No seas lelo.


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Sep 2013)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> Este lo tiene mi plimo. Le ha pegado una manzana atrás y va dando el cante
> 
> 
> Jiayu G3T 4.5" Capacitive IPS Gorilla Glass Touch Screen 1280x720 Android 4.2 Quad-Core MTK6589T 1.5GHz 3G Smartphone with Bluetooth, Wi-Fi, GPS, Gyroscope, Compass (1GB RAM & 4GB ROM) (2MP & 8MP) (Silver) - MH0746S



El Jiayu G3 es el otro teléfono que tengo en casa, lo lleva mi mujer. Tampoco estoy descontento con él.


----------



## juanfer (12 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> El Jiayu G3 es el otro teléfono que tengo en casa, lo lleva mi mujer. Tampoco estoy descontento con él.



Teniendo el nexus por 200€ vale la pena comprar eso.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

mantenemos los cortos con tres cojones , hay probabilidades de caer hasta la jran bajista , alcistillas cuidadin con los 2 siguientes sesiones :fiufiu:


----------



## ave phoenix (12 Sep 2013)

Advanced Micro Devices, Inc (NYSE:AMD) Will Be Eliminated From S&P 500 Index, Moving To S&P MidCap 400 | eFinance Hub

Esto es bueno o malo? :


----------



## ALDEBARAN (12 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo en lo Telefónica, las llevo desde que valían 15.
> En lo del móvil, compré uno chino, a través de un foro, en una compra conjunta, un Iocean x7 youth, quadcore y estoy encantado con él. Me costó 180 leuros.



Yo me he pillado el BQ Aquaris 5 por 199, con parecidas caracteristicas. El movil se fabrica en china pero la marca es española. Ademas han sacado Elcano con 7 pulgadas por ese mismo precio.

bq - Vista de productos bq


----------



## Sin_Perdón (12 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Por lo visto el Lumia es de los móviles mas estables del mercado, con el tiempo terminare comprándome uno.Estoy harto de samsung,sony y android.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Llevo tiempo detrás de que bajen de precio para hacerme con uno ( 800, 820 o 920 ). Para mi es el más bonito que hay en el mercado con diferencia, especialmente en blanco:

Amazon.com: Nokia 900 Lumia Unlocked 4G White: Cell Phones & Accessories

Sabes si no da problemas el traerlo de US aquí? ya sea por gastos de aduana o por incompatibilidad? el cargador asumo que será enchufe tipo americano.


----------



## ponzi (12 Sep 2013)

Plimo del jato dijo:


> El plimo mal vaina es una gatita :ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> Plimo, mira lo que te disen en la familia. No seas lelo.



jajajajajajaja el bordado de hello kitty no tiene precio...como lo vea pecata se os tira encima


----------



## paulistano (12 Sep 2013)

Las radiaciones de los móviles chinos, son sanas?


----------



## Gekko_ (12 Sep 2013)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> Este lo tiene mi plimo. Le ha pegado una manzana atrás y va dando el cante
> 
> Jiayu G3T 4.5" Capacitive IPS Gorilla Glass Touch Screen 1280x720 Android 4.2 Quad-Core MTK6589T 1.5GHz 3G Smartphone with Bluetooth, Wi-Fi, GPS, Gyroscope, Compass (1GB RAM & 4GB ROM) (2MP & 8MP) (Silver) - MH0746S



Ese lo tengo yo desde hace unas semanas. Me costó 135 euros y es un teléfono con unas prestaciones estupendas y que funciona cojonudamente, 0 problemas. Comparo las prestaciones de ese teléfono con otros "occidentales" con el mismo precio, y es que no hay ni punto de comparación.

Viendo la evolución de los chinos con el tema de la calidad de sus productos, como los chinos sigan mejorando la calidad de sus productos a este ritmo y sigan manteniendo sus precios, en unos años los samsung, apple y demás van a llevarse una buena leche.


----------



## Vivomuriente (12 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Teniendo el nexus por 200€ vale la pena comprar eso.



Solo hay que comparar con Antutu el rendimiento.

El chino lleva doble SIM , root y libre.

Es cuestión de comparar, Jiayu se está haciendo un nombre gatuno por su buen acabado.


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Sep 2013)

hay un leoncillo que acaba de soltar unos 240 contratos de golpe entre 17:25-30h y me he pirado :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

bueno señores , cuidadin con esos largos , la jran alcista es una resistencia verdaderamente fuelte , en las proximas 2 sesiones espero correccion hasta 87xx , mantendremos los cortos estas 2 sesiones con stop loss al cierre por encima de la jran alcista 8970 

en estas dos proximas sesiones son importantisimas porque lo mismo la correccion se transforma en un rally bajista :fiufiu:

bueno hola y adios plimos , menudos sucknormales :rolleye:


----------



## atman (12 Sep 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Una duda, si haces un nuevo contrato con otra cía ¿No funciona la portabilidad de manera automática? Yo también me quiero largar de jazz, me tocan los eggs todos los días para que también les dé de alta el móvil.
> 
> 
> 
> It seemed impossible, but Mr. Ansar's been outdone by Annie Bottle.



Ejj que yo tengo un pequeño lío de titulares. Por eso quiero cambiar y unificar.

He estado todo el día fuera y vengo con un montón de tarea hoy me dan las mil currando. Pero que, por fín, la cosa empieza a flaquear...

Además... si nada se tuerce, hoy he hecho un buen negocio, así que el devenir de bolsa me preocupa un poco menos... 

Pero poco ¿eh?


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Sep 2013)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> Solo hay que comparar con Antutu el rendimiento.
> 
> El chino lleva doble SIM , root y libre.
> 
> Es cuestión de comparar, Jiayu se está haciendo un nombre gatuno por su buen acabado.



Con Antutu mi Iocean da 12.060.

Le acabo de hacer de nuevo el test con Antutu y me da 12.730. Mejora con el paso del tiempo.


----------



## ponzi (12 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Llevo tiempo detrás de que bajen de precio para hacerme con uno ( 800, 820 o 920 ). Para mi es el más bonito que hay en el mercado con diferencia, especialmente en blanco:
> 
> Amazon.com: Nokia 900 Lumia Unlocked 4G White: Cell Phones & Accessories
> 
> Sabes si no da problemas el traerlo de US aquí? ya sea por gastos de aduana o por incompatibilidad? el cargador asumo que será enchufe tipo americano.



No lo se, supongo que no.Es un artículo que no es ni demasiado grande ni demasiado caro como para que se meta aduanas.

http://www.htcmania.com/archive/index.php/t-584245.html

Aquí hay gente que se lo ha comprado en Alemania y Francia y no han tenido ningún problema, supongo que con usa sera parecido.


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Las radiaciones de los móviles chinos, son sanas?



Tan sanas, supongo, que las de los demás. Las radiaciones son las radiaciones, tengan la procedencia que tengan.


----------



## Vivomuriente (12 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Con Antutu mi Iocean da 12.060.









Con la actualización de Software de la página española, por encima de 13.100 y en la versión turbo por encima de 13.700


MIAUUUU


----------



## Sin_Perdón (12 Sep 2013)

Hoy PT ha cerrado por encima de resistencias y con volumen. Aqui uno que va dentro.


----------



## Vivomuriente (12 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno señores , cuidadin con esos largos , la jran alcista es una resistencia verdaderamente fuelte , en las proximas 2 sesiones espero correccion hasta 87xx , mantendremos los cortos estas 2 sesiones con stop loss al cierre por encima de la jran alcista 8970
> 
> en estas dos proximas sesiones son importantisimas porque lo mismo la correccion se transforma en un rally bajista :fiufiu:
> 
> bueno hola y adios plimos , menudos sucknormales :rolleye:



Te espero en casa plimo, luego vamos a dar dos vueltas a la plaza, como el otro día

"El gato padre, y el gato hijo.

Dice el padre:

-Hijo, quiero que vengas conmigo que voy a enseñarte a follar.

- Vale papa, venga vamos.

Andando por la plaza del pueblo, un perro que les ve, y empieza a correr detras de ellos.

Comienzan a darle vueltas a la plaza, y a las mas de doscientas el gato hijo se para y le dice al padre.

- Papa, yo follo una vuelta mas y me voy eh?"


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Sep 2013)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> Con la actualización de Software de la página española, por encima de 13.100 y en la versión turbo por encima de 13.700
> 
> 
> MIAUUUU



Lo he vuelto a pasar y me da 12.739.


----------



## ponzi (12 Sep 2013)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> Este lo tiene mi plimo. Le ha pegado una manzana atrás y va dando el cante
> 
> 
> Jiayu G3T 4.5" Capacitive IPS Gorilla Glass Touch Screen 1280x720 Android 4.2 Quad-Core MTK6589T 1.5GHz 3G Smartphone with Bluetooth, Wi-Fi, GPS, Gyroscope, Compass (1GB RAM & 4GB ROM) (2MP & 8MP) (Silver) - MH0746S



Joer lo que me rio con el trio calavera Mira que tenéis sentido del humor

http://www.zazzle.es/materia_en_mi_gato_manzana_en_la_cabeza_imán-147390005946079319


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Tan sanas, supongo, que las de los demás. Las radiaciones son las radiaciones, tengan la procedencia que tengan.



:no: :no: :no: :no: :no:

Cell phone radiation levels - CNET Reviews

---------- Post added 12-sep-2013 at 18:06 ----------

Y por último,

*[E-On]*


----------



## Gekko_ (12 Sep 2013)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> Solo hay que comparar con Antutu el rendimiento.
> 
> El chino lleva doble SIM , root y libre.
> 
> Es cuestión de comparar, Jiayu se está haciendo un nombre gatuno por su buen acabado.



Por hacernos una idea, el nexus 4 creo que estaba por los 18000 en antutu y el jiayu g3 creo que por los 13000. El nuevo modelo de jiayu, el G4 creo que anda por los 16000. 

Pero estamos hablando de que un nexus 4 son 200 euros y en oferta especial. Una oferta que ya no está, según me han dicho gente que se lo ha pillado. Parece ser que se agotaron existencias y no piensan reponer. Probablemente la oferta era porque van a sacar un nuevo modelo y querían liquidar las existencias del modelo antiguo. 

Edit. Salió noticia y todo diciendo que se habían agotado para siempre:

El Nexus 4 de 8 GB se agota en Google Play... ¡para siempre! - Yahoo! Finanzas España


----------



## ponzi (12 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:
> 
> Cell phone radiation levels - CNET Reviews



Hasta el momento solo se han visto muertes por IPhone

http://www.lavanguardia.com/interne...oven-tras-electrocutarse-con-su-iphone-5.html


Casi que podrian hasta hacer un especial en 1000 maneras de morir


----------



## ponzi (12 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Hoy PT ha cerrado por encima de resistencias y con volumen. Aqui uno que va dentro.



El ceo parece que esta tomando el control efectivo en Oí.Aun así no hay que descuidarse, tiene un largo trabajo en tierras brasileñas.


----------



## juanfer (12 Sep 2013)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> Solo hay que comparar con Antutu el rendimiento.
> 
> El chino lleva doble SIM , root y libre.
> 
> Es cuestión de comparar, Jiayu se está haciendo un nombre gatuno por su buen acabado.



Nexus lleva un buen Hardware.


----------



## vermer (12 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El ceo parece que esta tomando el control efectivo en Oí.Aun así no hay que descuidarse, tiene un largo trabajo en tierras brasileñas.



Podría estar cotizando ser una posible compra de Vodafone,? Porque parece poco tiempo aún el que lleva su ceo.

Y mientras tanto carbón y solar corrigiendo . Ya veremos si para despeñarse o para coger impulso. La corrección parece más que necesaria. Son una montaña rusa.


----------



## atman (12 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Claro que si maestro, *debe tener usted la cuenta llena de ceros*, el dia menos pensado cuelga usted el cetme!



No le quepa duda... ahora a ver si consigue ponerle un numero distinto de cero en el lado izquierdo, porque si no...


----------



## Plimo del jato (12 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno señores , cuidadin con esos largos , la jran alcista es una resistencia verdaderamente fuelte , en las proximas 2 sesiones espero correccion hasta 87xx , mantendremos los cortos estas 2 sesiones con stop loss al cierre por encima de la jran alcista 8970
> 
> en estas dos proximas sesiones son importantisimas porque lo mismo la correccion se transforma en un rally bajista :fiufiu:
> 
> bueno hola y adios plimos , menudos sucknormales :rolleye:



Plimo, haz caso a la familia y no seas tan lelo. Los foreros se rien de ti y dejas en mal lugar a la familia aka en el Peru.

Tanto vicio al halo te está destrozando la canica que tienes de cerebro


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2013)

Los listos de Bankinter me han cobrado 12 euros por "comisión de uso de redes internacionales" comprando entradas para los Jets-Steelers en Nueva York. 

Mira que siempre he sido defensor de ellos, pero si por pagar con tarjeta en el extranjero esa es su nueva política, se acabó con ellos. A robar, a Sierra Morena. Fuera nómina, fuera cuentas y fuera acciones.

Mañana hablaré con mi gestor a ver qué hace, porque yo no soy de los que amenazan a ver qué consiguen pero luego lo dejan igualmente. Yo cierro el lunes.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2
O


----------



## juanfer (12 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Los listos de Bankinter me han cobrado 12 euros por "comisión de uso de redes internacionales" comprando entradas para los Jets-Steelers en Nueva York.
> 
> Mira que siempre he sido defensor de ellos, pero si por pagar con tarjeta en el extranjero esa es su nueva política, se acabó con ellos. A robar, a Sierra Morena. Fuera nómina, fuera cuentas y fuera acciones.
> 
> ...



Ahora muchos bancos se han apuntado a la moda de cobrar un mínimo de 3.5€ por cambio de divisas y un 4% de comisión.


----------



## paulistano (12 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Tan sanas, supongo, que las de los demás. Las radiaciones son las radiaciones, tengan la procedencia que tengan.



Tio Masclet, ahora desde el móvil no te lo puedo poner, pero hay un video en YouTube que miden radiaciones de dos móviles.... Y el chino tiene diez veces más... Una burrada.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Ahora muchos bancos se han apuntado a la moda de cobrar un mínimo de 3.5€ por cambio de divisas y un 4% de comisión.



Pues es un sablazo inaceptable. Y más cuando a mí nadie me ha avisado en un cambio en las condiciones, y en un año la he usado en China, Turquía, Mauricio, UK, Kenia... y no ha pasado nada.

Voy a buscar alguien que me compense por pasarles mi cartera (porque imagino que ahí me querrán pegar mordida también) y el lunes se acabó. ING, que como buen valencianista me gusta el naranja, es candidato.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## HisHoliness (12 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> como buen valencianista me gusta el naranja, es candidato.



No te culpo.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> No te culpo.



:

Ya sé que el Hambre y la Peste (Madrid y Barça) a veces os vestís con nuestros alegres colores...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## atman (12 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Hay alguien acompañandome en PRISA?



Prisente... Precio medio ,196 SL 0,16 


SP 2,00 ::

---------- Post added 12-sep-2013 at 19:18 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Ponzi parece que trabaje para Tef



Más bien TeF trabaja para él... y el trata de ayudar en lo posible, por la cuenta que le tiene... :XX:


----------



## HisHoliness (12 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Prisente... Precio medio ,196 SL 0,16
> 
> SP 2,00 :::



Asi me gusta, nada de optimismos vacuos.


----------



## atman (12 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Asi me gusta, nada de optimismos vacuos.



Tiempo de venderlas antes siempre hay... bueno... no siempre... :XX:


----------



## ponzi (12 Sep 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Podría estar cotizando ser una posible compra de Vodafone,? Porque parece poco tiempo aún el que lleva su ceo.
> 
> Y mientras tanto carbón y solar corrigiendo . Ya veremos si para despeñarse o para coger impulso. La corrección parece más que necesaria. Son una montaña rusa.



Si pero tiene un historial impresionante.Bava es el rey midas de las telecos, recordar que encasquetó un % de vivo a Telefonica por 7500 mill.Como Vodafone quiera Oí les va a hacer sudar tinta china.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeinal_Bava


----------



## ponzi (12 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues es un sablazo inaceptable. Y más cuando a mí nadie me ha avisado en un cambio en las condiciones, y en un año la he usado en China, Turquía, Mauricio, UK, Kenia... y no ha pasado nada.
> 
> Voy a buscar alguien que me compense por pasarles mi cartera (porque imagino que ahí me querrán pegar mordida también) y el lunes se acabó. ING, que como buen valencianista me gusta el naranja, es candidato.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Ing la verdad es un broker low cost, no es ni para tradear ni para comprar en mercados ajenos a Europa y usa.Yo al menos no me quejo, además conociéndote que aguantas las posiciones mínimo 4-6 meses creo que te saldrá a cuenta, piensa que no cobran mantenimiento ni dividendos.


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Sep 2013)

que ha pasado hoy ¿abner? sobre todo después del after de dan autenticas burradas -2100-(-600)= -1500 contratos ¿se van a 87xx-85xx?


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Sep 2013)

jaajaja que pájaro estoy..... posteando en el foro de la plata.

Atman, cómo van esos cortos? Estoy por ponerme los grilletes y remar con usted 

Gatunas tardes.


----------



## juanfer (12 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues es un sablazo inaceptable. Y más cuando a mí nadie me ha avisado en un cambio en las condiciones, y en un año la he usado en China, Turquía, Mauricio, UK, Kenia... y no ha pasado nada.
> 
> Voy a buscar alguien que me compense por pasarles mi cartera (porque imagino que ahí me querrán pegar mordida también) y el lunes se acabó. ING, que como buen valencianista me gusta el naranja, es candidato.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



A partir de julio cambiaron las condiciones en san, la caixa y otros. Lo se porque este verano estuve en uk y también he pagado la mordida.


----------



## BlueLaser (12 Sep 2013)

Ni leones ni gacelas:

Matrix existe, y está controlando las finanzas

Al final conseguirán que la bolsa se mueva bailando samba to parriba...


----------



## HisHoliness (12 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Ni leones ni gacelas:
> 
> Matrix existe, y está controlando las finanzas
> 
> Al final conseguirán que la bolsa se mueva bailando samba to parriba...



HFT....sabes donde esta la bolsa de París? En un poligono de Londres.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (12 Sep 2013)

Llego tarde a casa, muy cansado, veo el SP patinando ahí arriba y ...
me pongo a bailar Jato style "abandonad toda esperanza alcistillas" jajaja.

Pero ahora enserio no se nada del día de hoy, veo que ha hablado Dragui, ¿alguien me hace un resumen opinado sin miedo a represalias de los moderadores?


----------



## Abner (12 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que ha pasado hoy ¿abner? sobre todo después del after de dan autenticas burradas -2100-(-600)= -1500 contratos ¿se van a 87xx-85xx?



A pesar de las apariencias la actividad de hoy creo que ha sido neutra en los leoncios, . Ha habido bastante actividad leoncia en la robasta. En su mayoría largos, aunque hay algunas posiciones cortas. 

Han abierto un posible nivel en el 8986 
Estoy muy mosca, para el nivel del 8805 había una posición muy importante que apostaba por llegar ahí, espero que no se hayan dado por vencidos y la hayan cerrado a primera hora de hoy. :


----------



## egarenc (12 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Las radiaciones de los móviles chinos, son sanas?



muy sanas, con suerte en pocos años no te sale una tercera oreja ::

[YOUTUBE]wiJrC2TKgrY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

asi que 9700 ejpertitos :rolleye:

hacen los grafiquitos sin saberlo todo sobre el subyacente y por tanto fallan mas que claca ::

los 9700 son el escenario mas probable , pero hay un segundo escenario que ni se pueden imaginar los ejpertitos porque ellos no creen en la existencia de la jran alcista , pero me da que terminaran por creer :no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Sep 2013)

Egarenc, alucinante vídeo.... gracias.

Voy a la Picoteca a celebrar que tengo un Samsung auténtico ::


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> muy sanas, con suerte en pocos años no te sale una tercera oreja ::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]wiJrC2TKgrY[/YOUTUBE]



hay que lol :8:


----------



## egarenc (12 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Egarenc, alucinante vídeo.... gracias.
> 
> Voy a la Picoteca a celebrar que tengo un Samsung auténtico ::



de nada. Culturilla: 

La normativa europea marca un máximode radiación (SAR) de hasta 2,00 W/kg, EEUU es de 1,6.

Yo tengo un bq aquaris (austero que es uno :rolleyecon estos niveles:

0,305 W/kg Head SAR
0,320 W/kg Body SAR

Se fabrica en China (como todos), pero la marca es española y tiene que certificar los estandares europeos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Sep 2013)

Vaya ostia le están dando a la plata.... se están ensañando. Es momento de comprar otra remesa


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Vaya ostia le están dando a la plata.... se están ensañando. Es momento de comprar otra remesa



tambien ahi te van a dar pal pelo chaval , especializate en una sola cosa reve , es lo mejor


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Sep 2013)

Se puede estar especializado en más de una cosa :rolleye:







---------- Post added 12-sep-2013 at 22:09 ----------

Desde las 9 corto 1686.2(c) SL en punto de entrada. No hay nada que hacer con esta gente, solo saben subir ggggrrrrr


----------



## loblesa (12 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Hay alguien acompañandome en PRISA?



Presente. Desde 0.203, sin mojarme mucho, 15mil periódicos


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2013)

son chorradas reve , al final esto va de ganar platita y lo mejor es invertir en un unico subyacente , subyacente que uno debe tener estudiado y dominado


----------



## Gekko_ (12 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> muy sanas, con suerte en pocos años no te sale una tercera oreja ::



La radiación de los móviles es de tipo no ionizante. Nunca te podría salir una tercera oreja ya que no puede alterar tu ADN ni alterar tus células.

Eso de que las ondas del móvil te pueden crear cancer de cerebro o que te dejan estéril son cuentos para asustar a los niños.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> muy sanas, con suerte en pocos años no te sale una tercera oreja ::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]wiJrC2TKgrY[/YOUTUBE]




Hombre las medidas esas son un poco potajeras, medidas más serias dicen que el Sar del HTC es algo más del doble, pero sigue por debajo de la normativa.

HTC	HD2	0,631 W/Kg 

Samsung Galaxy S 0.268 W/Kg 



---------- Post added 12-sep-2013 at 22:19 ----------

¿Ande compras la plata reve?¿a los gitanos?


----------



## egarenc (12 Sep 2013)

Gekko_ dijo:


> La radiación de los móviles es de tipo no ionizante. Nunca te podría salir una tercera oreja ya que no puede alterar tu ADN ni alterar tus células.
> 
> Eso de que las ondas del móvil te pueden crear cancer de cerebro o que te dejan estéril son cuentos para asustar a los niños.



no se lo tome todo al pie de la letra, era coña. De todos modos, despues de ver el vidio no estaría yo muy tranquilo con el de la izquierda en mi oreja. Pero quien sabe, igual es un fake...


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Sep 2013)

Gekko_ dijo:


> La radiación de los móviles es de tipo no ionizante. Nunca te podría salir una tercera oreja ya que no puede alterar tu ADN ni alterar tus células.
> 
> Eso de que las ondas del móvil te pueden crear cancer de cerebro o que te dejan estéril son cuentos para asustar a los niños.



Depende a quien preguntes. Hay muchos estudios que demuestran que las radiaciones electromagnéticas aún no siendo ionizantes son causantes de cánceres y tumores.
Pregunta a quienes viven bajo una antena de móviles o una línea de alta tensión. O mírate las instrucciones de tu modem inalámbrico y pregúntate porque explícitamente te dicen que no lo tengas a menos de 30cm y no expongas a niños..... yo solo conecto la wifi cuando la necesito.

Oigo demasiado a un Técnico preocupado


----------



## inversobres (12 Sep 2013)

Galletazo guapo del oro. Vigilenme al canario.


----------



## MattCoy (12 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Depende a quien preguntes. Hay muchos estudios que demuestran que las radiaciones electromagnéticas aún no siendo ionizantes son causantes de cánceres y tumores.
> Pregunta a quienes viven bajo una antena de móviles o una línea de alta tensión. O mírate las instrucciones de tu modem inalámbrico y pregúntate porque explícitamente te dicen que no lo tengas a menos de 30cm y no expongas a niños..... yo solo conecto la wifi cuando la necesito.
> 
> Oigo demasiado a un Técnico preocupado




Vivo al lado de una linea de alta tensión, y aún no me ha salido una polla en la cabeza... ni a mi, ni a ninguno de los vecinos que tengo.

Yo esto siempre he dicho, que no me lo creo. Ni siquiera si mañana me saliera un cancer, se me ocurriria achacarlo a la linea de alta tension, de hecho, ninguno de los vecinos de por aqui tiene de eso... sería lo normal para las estadisticas...

Si no me cree, mañana le pongo fotos


----------



## Janus (12 Sep 2013)

Momento interesante para las ANR. Aunque piensen que estamos viendo movimientos amplios, nada del otro mundo en este tipo de valores. Es lo lógico.

Fuga por encima de 6,80 usd. Cortos por debajo de 6,30 usd. Ambos son niveles claros de trading.


----------



## loblesa (12 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Momento interesante para las ANR. Aunque piensen que estamos viendo movimientos amplios, nada del otro mundo en este tipo de valores. Es lo lógico.
> 
> Fuga por encima de 6,80 usd. Cortos por debajo de 6,30 usd. Ambos son niveles claros de trading.



Ayer me salí en 6.72, gracias por cantar la entrada y salida. :


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Sep 2013)

Saltó el SL.


----------



## Gekko_ (12 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> no se lo tome todo al pie de la letra, era coña. De todos modos, despues de ver el vidio no estaría yo muy tranquilo con el de la izquierda en mi oreja. Pero quien sabe, igual es un fake...



Yo el vídeo no sé si es un fake o no. Tengo dudas de su autenticidad, pero no lo sé.

Yo el teléfono que pillé de China, eché un vistazo al SAR que tenía y era 0.317 W/Kg y así viene puesto en las indicaciones. Y de hecho debe ser así, porque hay distribuidor oficial en España de ese teléfono y no permitirían vender físicamente en la UE un producto que no se ajusta a los estándares europeos.

Por ejemplo, los de bq son empresa española pero todos sus móviles y tablets se hacen en China. Y no podrían vender esos productos en España si no se ajustaran a estándares.



R3v3nANT dijo:


> Depende a quien preguntes. Hay muchos estudios que demuestran que las radiaciones electromagnéticas aún no siendo ionizantes son causantes de cánceres y tumores.
> Pregunta a quienes viven bajo una antena de móviles o una línea de alta tensión. O mírate las instrucciones de tu modem inalámbrico y pregúntate porque explícitamente te dicen que no lo tengas a menos de 30cm y no expongas a niños..... yo solo conecto la wifi cuando la necesito.
> 
> Oigo demasiado a un Técnico preocupado



No hay nada demostrado, es mas un "por si acaso" que otra cosa. 

Yo también apago el wifi cuando no lo voy a usar porque salgo de casa o me voy a dormir. Pero mas que nada, para evitar que algún vecino espabilado se aproveche y me gorroné. Con tener yo las claves de red de algunos de mis vecinos, como respaldo por si esta se cae ya es suficiente .

Al final acabaré poniéndome un gorro de aluminio para protegerme de las ondas mientras foreo. Me veo venir.


----------



## egarenc (12 Sep 2013)

y vosotros, que apostais?

Codere se la juega este domingo… ¿Qué cartas tiene para evitar la quiebra?


----------



## inversobres (12 Sep 2013)

Almorzaremos mañana en los 9000...? al paso que vamos por descontado. Quien vera a los massmierda y su yanosestamosrecuperandismo.

Salud.


----------



## HisHoliness (12 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> y vosotros, que apostais?
> 
> Codere se la juega este domingo… ¿Qué cartas tiene para evitar la quiebra?



Uf, no me gusta un pelo.....


----------



## Janus (12 Sep 2013)

Buena la galleta que llevan los metales. Siguen siendo bajistas. No hay que calentarse por el hecho de que en una tendencia bajista bien definida de vez en cuando tengan rebotes de entidad.


----------



## HisHoliness (12 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Almorzaremos mañana en los 9000...? al paso que vamos por descontado. Quien vera a los massmierda y su yanosestamosrecuperandismo.
> 
> Salud.



Yo creo que si. el sentimiento alcista es fuerte, lo puedes ver en que Bertok no ha asomado el machete en el dia de hoy....


----------



## atman (12 Sep 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> Vivo al lado de una linea de alta tensión, y aún no me ha salido una polla en la cabeza... ni a mi, ni a ninguno de los vecinos que tengo.
> 
> Yo esto siempre he dicho, que no me lo creo. Ni siquiera si mañana me saliera un cancer, se me ocurriria achacarlo a la linea de alta tension, de hecho, ninguno de los vecinos de por aqui tiene de eso... sería lo normal para las estadisticas...
> 
> *Si no me cree, mañana le pongo fotos*



No hacen falta todas... solo las de las mejores vecinas...


----------



## ponzi (12 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Prisente... Precio medio ,196 SL 0,16
> 
> 
> SP 2,00 ::
> ...



Eso es, Telefonica es de sus accionistas :Aplauso: , como cualquier empresa

[YOUTUBE]ci56DrkKNt0[/YOUTUBE]

Y otro movimiento inteligente

Economía/Telecos.- Telefónica ofrece en exclusiva el Nokia Lumia 1020 de 64 GB - elEconomista.es

Ofrecera en exclusiva el Lumia 1020 de 64 GB


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2013)

La verdad es que pones el grafico a días del ibex y...


----------



## paulistano (13 Sep 2013)

He leído rapidísimo...quedan descartados los 6.XXX de Fran para el segundo semestre?

No me hace un pelo de gracia...quiero guano!!


----------



## ponzi (13 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> y vosotros, que apostais?
> 
> Codere se la juega este domingo… ¿Qué cartas tiene para evitar la quiebra?



Se han quedado sin margen, teniendo en cuenta el tipo de negocio pues igual consiguen algún inversor institucional.La broma puede suponer una ampliación de capital de cerca de 500 mill

CODERE SA (CDR:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek

No es una cifra que se saque uno de la manga en un solo fin de semana

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 00:09 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> He leído rapidísimo...quedan descartados los 6.XXX de Fran para el segundo semestre?
> 
> No me hace un pelo de gracia...quiero guano!!



La mejor traca la han dejado para el final, sera algo sublime. Solo falta la mecha.

Lander Alemanes


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Sep 2013)

Gekko_ dijo:


> No hay nada demostrado, es mas un "por si acaso" que otra cosa.



Cuando andábamos haciendo proyectitos de instalación de BTS para el despliegue de Amena preguntamos al respecto al ingeniero italiano que nos supervisaba y su respuesta fue: "¿Habéis visto alguna vez un pájaro posado en una antena o un minilink?. Pues eso".

A mí me quedó claro.


----------



## Guanotopía (13 Sep 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Cuando andábamos haciendo proyectitos de instalación de BTS para el despliegue de Amena preguntamos al respecto al ingeniero italiano que nos supervisaba y su respuesta fue: "¿Habéis visto alguna vez un pájaro posado en una antena o un minilink?. Pues eso".
> 
> A mí me quedó claro.
















---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 01:40 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pregunta a quienes viven bajo una antena de móviles o una línea de alta tensión. O mírate las instrucciones de tu modem inalámbrico y pregúntate porque explícitamente te dicen que no lo tengas a menos de 30cm y no expongas a niños..... yo solo conecto la wifi cuando la necesito.
> 
> Oigo demasiado a un Técnico preocupado



No es el hilo para debatir estos temas, pero en fin, justo debajo de una antena de telefonía móvil es dónde más seguro estás, porque es el único sitio hacia el que no emite.

Por otro lado si realmente fuesen dañinas, tendrías que alrededor de todas las antenas existiría un gradiente de enfermedades con su máximo en el centro. Llevan con nosotros unos 20 años ya, tiempo suficiente para detectar claramente efectos negativos. 

Si quisiésemos reducir su efecto, precisamente lo que tendríamos es que aumentar su número para que necesitasen menos potencia. Si quieres alumbrar una ciudad la llenas de farolas, no con un megafoco que achicharre a los que están al lado. Es más peligroso el tiempo que pasas con el móvil pegado a la cabeza, porque está emitiendo y tienes la cabeza en el origen de la radiación.


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Sep 2013)

Guanotopía dijo:


>



Creo que él se refería a gorriones, jilgueros, etc... y no tordos-zombies de 2 kilos.

El declive urbano del Gorrión Común (Passer domesticus): Un
posible vínculo con la Radiación Electromagnética

Claro que eran los oscuros tiempos del GSM.

Pero ante la falta de pruebas en uno u otro sentido me parece más sensato, como bien dice el Sr. Gekko, decantarse por el "por si acaso".

Por cierto (y para disimular) parece que al Nikkei se le ha acabado el fuelle.

Reedito: menudo velón a las 6:45. Parece que quieren cerrar planos.


----------



## amago45 (13 Sep 2013)

Más madera sobre fiscalidad de plusvalias y minusvalias. Parece clara la explicación

Fiscalidad venta de acciones ejercicio 2013 (declaración a presentar en Mayo-Junio de 2014) - Invertir en Bolsa


----------



## juanfer (13 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> y vosotros, que apostais?
> 
> Codere se la juega este domingo… ¿Qué cartas tiene para evitar la quiebra?



Buenos dias. En el foro han abierto un hilo y van todos largos en codere. 

Hoy sesión importante en el ibex dirección para fin de vencimiento 9800 u 8400.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

guanos días gacelillas 

como van esos stop loss :rolleye:


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos días gacelillas
> 
> como van esos stop loss :rolleye:



Perdóneme, pero ayer consiguió despistarme. ¿Va usted corto, verdad? ¿hasta 87XX?


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Más madera sobre fiscalidad de plusvalias y minusvalias. Parece clara la explicación
> 
> Fiscalidad venta de acciones ejercicio 2013 (declaración a presentar en Mayo-Junio de 2014) - Invertir en Bolsa





Correcto. Ganancias a más de un año, pueden compensarse con minusvalías de anos anteriores al 2012.

Ganancias a menos de un año, al marginal.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Perdóneme, pero ayer consiguió despistarme. ¿Va usted corto, verdad? ¿hasta 87XX?



exacto chavalin


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Sep 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Más madera sobre fiscalidad de plusvalias y minusvalias. Parece clara la explicación
> 
> Fiscalidad venta de acciones ejercicio 2013 (declaración a presentar en Mayo-Junio de 2014) - Invertir en Bolsa



segun esto, si yo este año tengo perdidas por operaciones de menos de un año, que las voy a tener al paso que voy, podría compensar esas perdidas con hasta un 10% de mis rentas del trabajo???

por lo tanto si pierdo 2000 leuros en bolsa y como soy un mileurista gano 15.000 al año, mi base imponible sería de 13.000?


----------



## juanfer (13 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> segun esto, si yo este año tengo perdidas por operaciones de menos de un año, que las voy a tener al paso que voy, podría compensar esas perdidas con hasta un 10% de mis rentas del trabajo???
> 
> por lo tanto si pierdo 2000 leuros en bolsa y como soy un mileurista gano 15.000 al año, mi base imponible sería de 13.000?



Creo que solo te podrias deducir 1500 que es el 10% de 15.000, o sea se te quedaría una base de 13.500.


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> segun esto, si yo este año tengo perdidas por operaciones de menos de un año, que las voy a tener al paso que voy, podría compensar esas perdidas con hasta un 10% de mis rentas del trabajo???
> 
> por lo tanto si pierdo 2000 leuros en bolsa y como soy un mileurista gano 15.000 al año, mi base imponible sería de 13.000?



Parece que se podría quitar 10% de la base imponible (que será sensiblemente inferior a esos 15.000).

Efectivamente parece que hemos pasado a subsidiar a los kamikazes financieros.

(Nota: entiendo que es un 10% sobre la base impnible una vez descontados gastos deducibles y reducciones previas)

Edit: el ibex viene revuelto en pre


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2013)

La verdad es que la fiscalidad parece hecha para joderme. Cuando tuve pérdidas no pude hace nada con las rentas del trabajo, ahora sin embargo que tengo ganancias, al ser a menos de un año, no puedo compensarlas con las pérdidas anteriores.

Al paso que voy, CAF y Gamesa se hunden por esperar a que se cumpla el año, y voy a Montoro y le quemo el chiringuito.


----------



## Crash (13 Sep 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Más madera sobre fiscalidad de plusvalias y minusvalias. Parece clara la explicación
> 
> Fiscalidad venta de acciones ejercicio 2013 (declaración a presentar en Mayo-Junio de 2014) - Invertir en Bolsa



Citando del artículo:



> Las plusvalías obtenidas por la venta de acciones compradas *más de un año* antes de la fecha de venta siguen pagando lo mismo que en 2012:
> 
> Entre 0 y 6.000 euros: se paga el 21%
> Entre 6.000,01 y 24.000 euros: se paga el 25%
> ...



Tenía entendido que los CFD's, al ser de liquidación diaria, no se pueden meter en ese plazo de más de 1 año. :


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2013)

Crash dijo:


> Citando del artículo:
> 
> 
> 
> Tenía entendido que los CFD's, al ser de liquidación diaria. no se pueden meter en ese plazo de más de 1 año. :




Visualizando documentos 

Consulta vinculante. Creo que tienes razón.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

menos quejarse de la fiscalidad y mas generar plusvis 

vamos Ibex , vamos bonito guanea :Baile:


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Sep 2013)

Invertir en bolsa española se paga ahora más caro que en toda la crisis - elEconomista.es


----------



## paulistano (13 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> menos quejarse de la fiscalidad y mas generar plusvis
> 
> vamos Ibex , vamos bonito guanea :Baile:



ahí se nota el papertrading:Aplauso:

CAlopez te paga en b?

Por suerte hoy es viernes y su contrato dice que a las 3 "suelta el boli"


----------



## enterprise (13 Sep 2013)

y no olvidéis incluir las plusvalías de los brokers internacionales....piratillas:fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2013)

enterprise dijo:


> y no olvidéis incluir las plusvalías de los brokers internacionales....piratillas:fiufiu:


----------



## TenienteDan (13 Sep 2013)

> "Operaciones hasta 1 año: Las minusvalías de operaciones de hasta 1 año pendientes de compensar al 31-12-2012 se podrán compensar en los 4 ejercicios siguientes con plusvalías de operaciones de hasta 1 año a partir del 1-1-2013. Si aún quedan minusvalías que compensar después de esto, se podrán compensar con la base imponible general, igual que acabamos de ver, con la diferencia de que en este caso el límite del 10% de la base imponible general sube hasta el 25% de la base imponible general. Es un 25% como máximo, no un 25% más el otro 10%. Nota: La forma en que se podrán compensar las minusvalías de operaciones hasta 1 año que queden pendientes de compensar a 31-12-2012 (texto que he resaltado en cursiva) a partir de 2013 no está clara. Una posibilidad es la que he puesto en cursiva, otra es que sólo se pueden compensar con operaciones de más de 1 año a partir del 1-1-2013. La redacción de la Ley es bastante ambigua, y he consultado varias veces a Hacienda, obteniendo varias respuestas distintas, por lo que no sé cuál es la versión correcta. En el momento en que tenga certeza de cuál es la versión “buena”, la pondré en este artículo."



Según este párrafo parece que si hemos tenido pérdidas antes de 2013 (en op a menos de un año) todavía se podrán compensar con las futuras plusvalías (hasta las de 2016) (a menos de un año).

Pero tal y como resalta el autor del artículo, es una parte bastante ambigua.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Según este párrafo parece que si hemos tenido pérdidas antes de 2013 (en op a menos de un año) todavía se podrán compensar con las futuras plusvalías (hasta las de 2016) (a menos de un año).
> 
> Pero tal y como resalta el autor del artículo, es una parte bastante ambigua.





Lee los comentarios. Hay una explicación por parte de un tal Darío que lo deja todo claro. Desgraciadamente, no se puede.


----------



## amago45 (13 Sep 2013)

PRISA comienza loca, 0.248

Edito, 0.249, liquidamos aquí y a esperar un poco más abajo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## TenienteDan (13 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lee los comentarios. Hay una explicación por parte de un tal Darío que lo deja todo claro. Desgraciadamente, no se puede.



Ya lo he visto... Gracias.

Y putada, yo también estoy en situación parecida. Pérdidas en 2012, plusvalías en 2013.

Y tendré que pagar a Hacienda por 2013 ya que yo no tengo posibilidad de aguantar un año (son CFDs). ::


----------



## aitor33 (13 Sep 2013)

Buenos días . A los de las prisas ¿ Qué hacemos ? estamos ante la resistencia 24 y la ha pulido como mantequilla. Hay otra en 0.26.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Ya lo he visto... Gracias.
> 
> Y putada, yo también estoy en situación parecida. Pérdidas en 2012, plusvalías en 2013.
> 
> Y tendré que pagar a Hacienda por 2013 ya que yo no tengo posibilidad de aguantar un año (son CFDs). ::




Estamos igual. Yo tengo más de 5.000€ ya liquidados de principios de año, cuando ni sabía de este cambio... 

La putada es que pude vender perfectamente antes del 31/12 de haber reparado en ello ::


----------



## E-1000 (13 Sep 2013)

Lo tenía claro pero leyendo vuestros mensajes me estoy liando más.

Minusvalias en CFDs del año 2011, pueden compensarse?, supongo de alguna manera si.

Yo leyendo la ley entendía que sólo podrían compensarse con ganancias patrimoniales generadas en más de un año, pero por otro lado leo la consulta vinculante que un CFD nunca tendría la consideración de ganancia patrimonial de más de un año, ya que aunque tengas una posición abierta más de un año, siempre para Hacienda la considerarían operación de menos de un año por hacerse las liquidaciones diarias.

Entonces la única manera de que pueda compensar esas pérdidas patrimoniales del 2011 en CFDs sería con acciones de largo plazo aguantadas más de un año, y nunca con CFDs, es así?.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2013)

E-1000 dijo:


> Lo tenía claro pero leyendo vuestros mensajes me estoy liando más.
> 
> Minusvalias en CFDs del año 2011, pueden compensarse?, supongo de alguna manera si.
> 
> ...




A falta de opinión más autorizada... así lo entiendo yo, sí.


----------



## E-1000 (13 Sep 2013)

Gracias por la respuesta.

Vaya putada me temo que me las voy a ::


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2013)

enterprise dijo:


> y no olvidéis incluir las plusvalías de los brokers internacionales....piratillas:fiufiu:



Eso que usted fuma es muy bueno... :XX:


----------



## amago45 (13 Sep 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Buenos días . A los de las prisas ¿ Qué hacemos ? estamos ante la resistencia 24 y la ha pulido como mantequilla. Hay otra en 0.26.



Yo salí en 0.249, quiero estar en liquidez.

Sobre Prisa sigue sin haber noticias sobre reestructuración de deuda o ventas de activos, y me da la impresión de que sólo está subiendo por técnico. 

Sigue entrando mucho dinero, 280k acciones acaban de comprar a mercado a 0.244 :Aplauso:


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Sep 2013)

Se confirma que Cárpatos ha dao en loco:

"Una filtración nos ha hecho llegar el acta del comunicado que dará hoy el Eurogrupo:

Terror en el hipermercado
Horror en el ultramarinos
Mi chica ha desaparecido
Y nadie sabe cómo ha sido
no, oh..

Maripili rica, guapa
de bonito ni una lata
Ven deprisa, ven corriendo
yo te espero en complementos

Terror en el hipermercado
Horror en el ultramarinos
Mi chica ha desaparecido
Y nadie sabe cómo ha sido
no, oh..

Llevo horas esperando
Maripili está tardando
Esta chica no coordina
Mary Pili ven monina

¿O igual es falsa la filtración? O no, de esta gente, no se puede esperar mucho más...Bueno bromas aparte, que no esperemos gran cosa de esta gente en el día de hoy. Al revés, podemos esperar más enredos y más líos..."


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2013)

E-1000 dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> Vaya putada me temo que me las voy a ::




Por H o por B, así estamos todos. Y creo que esa era la intención de Al Montorone y sus secuaces.


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Sep 2013)

damos por caido el 8888 ¿no?


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

mantened esos cortos mis bienamados bajistillas


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Sep 2013)

Hoy parece que toca recogida de beneficios... a ver hasta dónde llega.


----------



## Janus (13 Sep 2013)

Prisa es el pelotazo del trimestre. Tanto pregonar en el desierto pero ahora es el momento. Es fuga bien definida


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Sep 2013)

> IPOs have accelerated in the U.S. as the broader stock market has rallied. There have been 124 initial offerings so far this year, more in number than the comparable period of any year since 2007, according to data compiled by Bloomberg. Companies have raised $30.2 billion in the sales, the data show.



Eso siempre es señal de próximo despeñamientode mercado. Twitter sale a bolsa. Habrá que estudiar el precio de salida, pero es un negocio que me gusta y al que le espera mucho crecimiento todavía. Tarde o temprano será comprada por uno de los grandes.
Otra cosa, nokia. Aún le queda un 20 % de potencial, por varias cosas, pero sobre todo porque con la capitalización actual no tardará en entrar otra vez en el euros tos.

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 10:15 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Prisa es el pelotazo del trimestre. Tanto pregonar en el desierto pero ahora es el momento. Es fuga bien definida



Extiendase más maestro:baba:


----------



## paulistano (13 Sep 2013)

Muy bien las amper....cojonudas!!

Cabreonic mode off


----------



## LOLO08 (13 Sep 2013)

Movimientos en NHH...


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

abandonad toda esperanza alcistillas :no:

ahi va ese Ibex , mantened los cortos con tres cojones :Aplauso:


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> abandonad toda esperanza alcistillas :no:
> 
> ahi va ese Ibex , mantened los cortos con tres cojones :Aplauso:




¿Por qué no sale a buscar un ratito la Voyager I?


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

que hay ghk , te has levantado graciosillo :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (13 Sep 2013)

parece que el 0,25 de Prisa está duro


----------



## Krim (13 Sep 2013)

Acabo de echar una manita para romperlo...si sube, pienso apuntarme el mérito, que lo sepais


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Acabo de echar una manita para romperlo...si sube, pienso apuntarme el mérito, que lo sepais



te apoyo con dos velas negras 8:


----------



## paulistano (13 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Acabo de echar una manita para romperlo...si sube, pienso apuntarme el mérito, que lo sepais




Yo he entrado antes, no he dicho nada porque últimamente operación que canto, operación que cago....

Veremos ahora


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (13 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Los listos de Bankinter me han cobrado 12 euros por "comisión de uso de redes internacionales" comprando entradas para los Jets-Steelers en Nueva York.
> 
> Mira que siempre he sido defensor de ellos, pero si por pagar con tarjeta en el extranjero esa es su nueva política, se acabó con ellos. A robar, a Sierra Morena. Fuera nómina, fuera cuentas y fuera acciones.
> 
> ...



Perdón si me repito, pero me permito recomendarte que le eches un ojo a EVO. Con domiciliación de nómina o de 5 recibos (yo tengo esto último), efectivo en cajeros de todo el mundo sin comisión, 1% de devolución en compras con tarjeta de crédito (también en el extranjero, también sin comisión por cambio de divisa), y transferencias gratis. Eso sí, el broker es muy incipiente y caro. Yo llevo un par de meses y he estado utilizando las tarjetas en España y en el extranjero y todo en orden.


----------



## Tio Masclet (13 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo he entrado antes, no he dicho nada porque últimamente operación que canto, operación que cago....
> 
> Veremos ahora



Les he pedido a los Reyes un puñadito (soy modesto himbersor) a o,24. Si entra hoy bien, si no a otra cosa.


----------



## aitor33 (13 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo he entrado antes, no he dicho nada porque últimamente operación que canto, operación que cago....
> 
> Veremos ahora



:ouch: Para que lo has cantado entonces...


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

venga cerramos los cortos 8915-8870 y cargamos largos intradia :Baile:


----------



## Topongo (13 Sep 2013)

Finalmente fuera de DIA, mas de un 30%... con esto y lo de BME me he pagado el viaje NY 

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 11:06 ----------

Yo a EVO me voy a ir en breve, ya brí un hilo por la tocada de cojones que me ha hecho ING y su tarjeta de credito, y no ampliarme el limite, anda y que les den.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

MV también esta pensando en dejar al BBVA , seguid informando del tema de EVO 

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 11:14 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Finalmente fuera de DIA, mas de un 30%... con esto y lo de BME me he pagado el viaje NY
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 11:06 ----------
> 
> Yo a EVO me voy a ir en breve, ya brí un hilo por la tocada de cojones que me ha hecho ING y su tarjeta de credito, y no ampliarme el limite, anda y que les den.



link ? ienso:


----------



## paulistano (13 Sep 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> :ouch: Para que lo has cantado entonces...



Por confirmar si soy un cenizo o no8:

No seremos supersticiosos, no??:fiufiu:


----------



## LOLO08 (13 Sep 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Movimientos en NHH...



NH y HNA abrirn en China 300 hoteles en cinco aos,Sector transporte. Expansin.com

Nhh y los chinos!:baba:


----------



## Topongo (13 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV también esta pensando en dejar al BBVA , seguid informando del tema de EVO
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 11:14 ----------
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/458985-ing-surrealista.html
Me estais dando ganas de PRISA... no he seguido los comentarios del por qué es tan buena idea, algún post que lo explique?


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/458985-ing-surrealista.html
> Me estais dando ganas de PRISA... no he seguido los comentarios del por qué es tan buena idea, algún post que lo explique?



muy amable gacelilla


----------



## ponzi (13 Sep 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Finalmente fuera de DIA, mas de un 30%... con esto y lo de BME me he pagado el viaje NY
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 11:06 ----------
> 
> Yo a EVO me voy a ir en breve, ya brí un hilo por la tocada de cojones que me ha hecho ING y su* tarjeta de credito*, y no ampliarme el limite, anda y que les den.



Las tarjetas de crédito las carga el diablo amigo




Mira lo que pasaría refinanciando unicamente 500 eu al 14% durante apenas 10 años,el capital al final se convertiría en 1853 eu o lo que es lo mismo 1535 eu de intereses para el banco, una rentabilidad bancaria del 270%.
Yo no tengo tarjetas crédito y eso que me las han ofrecido, lo único que ING me deja es una linea de crédito preconcedida al 8%, en función de las locadas que haga en bolsa ese mes la cifra puede variar entre los 15000-25000.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

venga cerramos esos larguitos intradiarios 8870-8900 y cargamos cortos :Baile: :baba:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV también esta pensando en dejar al BBVA , seguid informando del tema de EVO
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 11:14 ----------
> 
> ...



Precísamente, estoy pensando en entrar en BBVA, aprovechando esta pequeña corrección de hoy:

BBVA: comienza un nuevo impulso alcista - Analisis tecnico


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

me referia a la cuenta del BBVA mi general


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2013)

Para no tener nunca más problemas con las comisiones por operación la mejor es la American Express Centurion... no pagas absolutamente ninguna comisión por ningún concepto excepto el mantenimiento que creo que unos 5.000 euros al año... ::

:XX:


----------



## ponzi (13 Sep 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/458985-ing-surrealista.html
> Me estais dando ganas de PRISA... no he seguido los comentarios del por qué es tan buena idea, algún post que lo explique?



Es una locada porque la empresa no tiene liquidez...pero bueno si sale bien sera un x2 como minimo, las razones son tres

Santillana ---- 1000-1500 mill
Digital + ----Unos 900 mill-1200mill
Mediaset

Si vende alguno de esos tres activos la deuda bajara de golpe..La idea era vender primero Digital +, para tener mas margen de maniobra con mediaset y Santillana, pero Telefónica esta apretandando las tuercas a base de bien a Cebrian


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Las tarjetas de crédito las carga el diablo amigo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 59346
> 
> ...




No tienes por qué financiar nada. A mí me cargan las compras el día 1 del mes siguiente, por lo que me financio (días, eso sí) gratis. No veo dónde está el problema mientras tengas dinero para respaldar las compras a mes vencido...


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Sep 2013)

Prisa no acaba de decidirse


----------



## Topongo (13 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Las tarjetas de crédito las carga el diablo amigo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 59346
> 
> ...



Si no es por dinero, ya explico que suelo usar la de debito, pero para el tema de viajes y demás, por temas de seguros profiero pagar con la visa, además de tener tarjeta de backup por si pasa algo.
Yo también tengo el credito, también lo explico hasta 39000.
Pago todo a tocateja, creditos ni regalados, pero esta es una situación diferente.
Y edito para decir que además evo devuelve el 1% de las compras en su tarjeta, la pega es que perdería el 2% de los recibos... los pasaré a la del sabadell de la jefa que devuelven el 3%


----------



## ponzi (13 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No tienes por qué financiar nada. A mí me cargan las compras el día 1 del mes siguiente, por lo que me financio (días, eso sí) gratis. No veo dónde está el problema mientras tengas dinero para respaldar las compras a mes vencido...



Si es a interés 0 durante 30 días y llevas la cuenta de lo que gastas no es ninguna mala opción, yo es que la verdad no tiro de tarjetas,si estoy 100% invertido en bolsa prefiero quedarme sin liquidez una o dos semanas, mas que nada porque si me pasasen todos los pagos el día 1 personalmente no seria consciente del dinero que gasto.

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 11:51 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Si no es por dinero, ya explico que suelo usar la de debito, pero para el tema de viajes y demás, por temas de seguros profiero pagar con la visa, además de tener tarjeta de backup por si pasa algo.
> Yo también tengo el credito, también lo explico hasta 39000.
> Pago todo a tocateja, creditos ni regalados, pero esta es una situación diferente.
> Y edito para decir que además evo devuelve el 1% de las compras en su tarjeta, la pega es que perdería el 2% de los recibos... los pasaré a la del sabadell de la jefa que devuelven el 3%



Si tienes un preconcedido de 39000 palos es que entre ahorros y nomina debes mover bastante. Tienes dos opciones o meter tu mismo el dinero en la tarjeta o ya directamente probar otro banco.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Sep 2013)

Entrando en BBVA a 7,906... y esperando vender antes de las elecciones alemanas  ) :fiufiu:


----------



## juanfer (13 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Para no tener nunca más problemas con las comisiones por operación la mejor es la American Express Centurion... no pagas absolutamente ninguna comisión por ningún concepto excepto el mantenimiento que creo que unos 5.000 euros al año... ::
> 
> :XX:



El problema de American Express en España es que hay pocos sitios donde poder usarla, yo la tenía no la Centurion pero una básica y solo la usaba en el extrangero.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Sep 2013)

europa - La deuda pública española sube hasta el 92,2% y supera lo esperado por el Gobierno para todo 2013 - 13/09/13 en Infomercados


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> europa - La deuda pública española sube hasta el 92,2% y supera lo esperado por el Gobierno para todo 2013 - 13/09/13 en Infomercados



lo que va a ocurrir será ....... sublime y trágico


----------



## Economista1982 (13 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> lo que va a ocurrir será ....... sublime y trágico



Acabo de leeerlo también...

Encima el paro empezará a subir, (termina el verano), la semana que viene posible retirada de estímulo de la fed, elecciones alemanas....pero nunca se sabe, la corriente es alcista y se te puede ir arriba.


----------



## Topongo (13 Sep 2013)

Vamos que lo de PRISA viene siendo la ruleta rusa... tipo amper


----------



## romanrdgz (13 Sep 2013)

Qué buena pinta Cementos Portland, ¿no?


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

Inditex esta sirviendo de apoyo al Ibex , pero ya esta en máximos de todos los tiempos y muy sobrecomprado :abajo:


----------



## juanfer (13 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> lo que va a ocurrir será ....... sublime y trágico



Hasta que no haya un nuevo rey o reina en europa, (canciller aleman), no nos van a cortar el grifo del BCE. Así que en Octubre como todos los años en este foro toca morir, pero este vez puede que sea la definitiva.


----------



## Tono (13 Sep 2013)

Buenos días.



LÁNGARO dijo:


> europa - La deuda pública española sube hasta el 92,2% y supera lo esperado por el Gobierno para todo 2013 - 13/09/13 en Infomercados



...a pesar de todos los malos datos macro que se pueden dar, que no son malos, son peores 
...a pesar de que si echas un vistazo a tu alrededor, ves que lo que no está hundido está sujeto con pinzas

y luego ves la euforia bursátil...


----------



## Topongo (13 Sep 2013)

Yo creo que esto se va para abajo...


----------



## Economista1982 (13 Sep 2013)

ya nos quieren echar....jejejeje

Los euroescépticos alemanes reclaman que España abandone el euroLos euroescépticos de Alternativa por Alemania (AfD) creen que la única posibilidad que tiene España de remontar la crisis es salir del euro y negociar a continuación una fuerte quita con sus acreedores.

ELECCIONES EN ALEMANIA: Los euroescépticos alemanes reclaman que España abandone el euro,Política. Expansión.com


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Sep 2013)

Economista1982 dijo:


> ya nos quieren echar....jejejeje
> 
> Los euroescépticos alemanes reclaman que España abandone el euroLos euroescépticos de Alternativa por Alemania (AfD) creen que la única posibilidad que tiene España de remontar la crisis es salir del euro y negociar a continuación una fuerte quita con sus acreedores.
> 
> ELECCIONES EN ALEMANIA: Los euroescépticos alemanes reclaman que España abandone el euro,Política. Expansión.com



No han podido echar a Grecia... como para echar a España. El euro se rompería.


----------



## Economista1982 (13 Sep 2013)

LA POBLACIÓN ACTIVA CAE EN 375.000 PERSONAS
La salida de emigrantes se acelera y evita que el paro alcance cifras récord

La salida de emigrantes se acelera y evita que el paro alcance cifras récord - Noticias de Economía


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> No han podido echar a Grecia... como para echar a España. El euro se rompería.



ahí le ha dao mi general 

España esta saliendo de la crisis , pero es difícil de ver porque estamos en lo mas hondo ienso:


----------



## paulistano (13 Sep 2013)

Jeje.... A por los 0,26

Cada céntimo que sube es una alegría... A ver si no hay sustos y pegamos el pelotazo coño!!


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Jeje.... A por los 0,26
> 
> Cada céntimo que sube es una alegría... A ver si no hay sustos y pegamos el pelotazo coño!!



como que cada céntimo son un 4% ienso:


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Sep 2013)

la fiesta en prisa en camino y yo sigo siendo un coward...


----------



## aitor33 (13 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Prisa es el pelotazo del trimestre. Tanto pregonar en el desierto pero ahora es el momento. Es fuga bien definida



Es un pájaro, es un avión, no es superprisa:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (13 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Jeje.... A por los 0,26
> 
> Cada céntimo que sube es una alegría... A ver si no hay sustos y pegamos el pelotazo coño!!



Me he quedado unas milésimas de euro por detrás, pero no voy a subir mi precio... Ahí se queda la orden.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2013)

De Gamesa os habéis olvidado entre tanto chicharro y vuelve a intentar asaltar los 6€.

Respecto a CAF, valorar el trabajo de los ATs GayBus y Claca, que hablaron correctamente de la zona de congestión que se gestaba, y de lo bien que iría una vez superada. Ya en los 370.


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Sep 2013)

Vuelvo de pasear al perro y estamos en el punto de salida. ¡Qué perezón!.

Lo que comentan del EVO... por lo visto el FROB se lo ha vendido al fondo APOLLO que estuvo metido en no sé que cipotes de la quiebra de algún banco americano. Veremos como afecta eso a su registro en el Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos porque en su día se comentaba que no estaba registrado como tal, al ser una marca comercial de NCG


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Vuelvo de pasear al perro y estamos en el punto de salida. ¡Qué perezón!.
> 
> Lo que comentan del EVO... por lo visto el FROB se lo ha vendido al fondo APOLLO que estuvo metido en no sé que cipotes de la quiebra de algún banco americano. Veremos como afecta eso a su registro en el Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos porque en su día se comentaba que no estaba registrado como tal, al ser una marca comercial de NCG



no tiene ficha bancaria ienso: no mienta , es el perro el que le pasea a ustec


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (13 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> De Gamesa os habéis olvidado entre tanto chicharro y vuelve a intentar asaltar los 6€.
> 
> Respecto a CAF, valorar el trabajo de los ATs GayBus y Claca, que hablaron correctamente de la zona de congestión que se gestaba, y de lo bien que iría una vez superada. Ya en los 370.



En Gamesa damos por finalizado el receso y seguimos nuestro camino. Próximo objetivo 8 euros.

Permítanme retomar la disertación sobre el ahorro fiscal alargando el plazo de las operaciones, ya que ghkghk apuntaba una alternativa menos complicada (para mi gusto): la de comprar acciones sola y exclusivamente para cobrar el dividendo, autoinfligiéndose pérdidas por el mismo importe, y por lo tanto pasando la tributación del importe del dividendo de la casilla de rentas del trabajo a la de rentas del ahorro.

Entonces tengo dos preguntas:
1. ¿Qué opinan los foreros respecto a esta (otra) manera de disminuir las plusvalías a corto plazo? ¿Cuál es más efectiva y/o más barata?
2. ghkghk: Estuve muy disperso en aquellos días... ¿llegaste a hacer la jugada con el dividendo de REE, o con algún otro de los de julio?


PD: Dentro de Prisa a 0,255, con una carga mediana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Topongo (13 Sep 2013)

Grrr, al fianl voy a caer en prisa... todo el mundo jugando a la ruleta...


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Sep 2013)

y Sacyr en un suspiro a irse a por los 3,50eh eh eh:rolleye:


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Sep 2013)

Janus gracias por la pasta en PRISA (4000- (25.1-26.3)) poquito pero rico


----------



## nombre (13 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> europa - La deuda pública española sube hasta el 92,2% y supera lo esperado por el Gobierno para todo 2013 - 13/09/13 en Infomercados





Que nadie se fapee todavia, las emisiones de este año iban adelantadisimas sin necesidad alguna, alla por finales de primavera ya teníamos cubierto casi el 70% del total previsto para el año, sino recuerdo mal.

Mas bien traduciría la noticia como el adelanto de todas las emisiones en previsión de futura tensiones en la financiación. Vamos a ver lo que nos deparan las elecciones alemanas que no me extrañaria otra temporada de primas disparadas y emisiones nulas. :fiufiu:


----------



## Tio Masclet (13 Sep 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Me he quedado unas milésimas de euro por detrás, pero no voy a subir mi precio... Ahí se queda la orden.



Lo mismo he hecho yo. Si corrige entramos, de lo contario buen viaje y enhorabuena a los que la han pillado a buen precio.

Respecto a Gamesa, seguimos recuperándonos de la hostia de la bajada.


----------



## inversobres (13 Sep 2013)

El indicador de euforia esta rompiendome el borde superior de la pantalla.

Buen dia a todos. Queda menos para el dia D. Vencimientos mas alemanas, que rica ensalada.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> El indicador de euforia esta rompiendome el borde superior de la pantalla.
> 
> Buen dia a todos. Queda menos para el dia D. Vencimientos mas alemanas, que rica ensalada.



hay previsión de rabazo ? ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> En Gamesa damos por finalizado el receso y seguimos nuestro camino. Próximo objetivo 8 euros.
> 
> Permítanme retomar la disertación sobre el ahorro fiscal alargando el plazo de las operaciones, ya que ghkghk apuntaba una alternativa menos complicada (para mi gusto): la de comprar acciones sola y exclusivamente para cobrar el dividendo, autoinfligiéndose pérdidas por el mismo importe, y por lo tanto pasando la tributación del importe del dividendo de la casilla de rentas del trabajo a la de rentas del ahorro.
> 
> ...





Aún no, me queda la retahíla de dividendos de fin de año para hacerlo. El problema es que para tener la liquidez he de vender las acciones que tengo ahora, por lo que pasarían a marginal en vez de estar exentas el año que viene. 

Entonces, la otra opción es un préstamo sin intereses de mi padre (que manda narices a los 34 años). Con eso, hacer la compra, cobrar dividendos, y vender al día siguiente (es menor el ahorro que mi marginal). Pero.... es una conversación complicada de enfocar (aunque el señor es un rato listo y lo entendería). Por ahora busco el momento :fiufiu:


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Sep 2013)

Buenos días!

Vaaaaaaaaamos esas Prisas! La mayor rentabilidad de mi cartera generada por chicharros quebrados....


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Aún no, me queda la retahíla de dividendos de fin de año para hacerlo. El problema es que para tener la liquidez he de vender las acciones que tengo ahora, por lo que pasarían a marginal en vez de estar exentas el año que viene.
> 
> Entonces, la otra opción es un préstamo sin intereses de mi padre (que manda narices a los 34 años). Con eso, hacer la compra, cobrar dividendos, y vender al día siguiente (es menor el ahorro que mi marginal). Pero.... es una conversación complicada de enfocar (aunque el señor es un rato listo y lo entendería). Por ahora busco el momento :fiufiu:



si de verdad es listo , te quebrara un brazo por adelantado


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>


----------



## inversobres (13 Sep 2013)

Ya estamos en verde de nuevo y usa apretando. Esos 1700 para vencimiento, que cerca estan. El ibex de menos a mas, vamos a ver los nivelicos de fran.

PD: nueva torta a los metales. Habra algo detras?


----------



## Krim (13 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Ya estamos en verde de nuevo y usa apretando. Esos 1700 para vencimiento, que cerca estan. El ibex de menos a mas, vamos a ver los nivelicos de fran.
> 
> PD: nueva torta a los metales. Habra algo detras?



¿Cuando es el vencimiento?

EDIT: Sacyr vuelve a la carga a los 3.30...Dios que cachondo me está poniendo.


----------



## inversobres (13 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Cuando es el vencimiento?
> 
> EDIT: Sacyr vuelve a la carga a los 3.30...Dios que cachondo me está poniendo.



El 20 si no me equivoco. Que me corrijan si es necesario.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> El 20 si no me equivoco. Que me corrijan si es necesario.



Vencimientos, elecciones alemanas... hay que recoger beneficios antes del fin de semana del viernes 20, por lo que pueda pasar :8:


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Buenos días!
> 
> Vaaaaaaaaamos esas Prisas! La mayor rentabilidad de mi cartera generada por chicharros quebrados....



Normalmente, cuando suben los chicharros, la subida está agotada.


Ojo, que octubre está aquí ya mismo.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

pobres bajistillas , los están cocinando al baño maria :ouch:

cuantos stops habran saltado ya , los ejpertitos ni aparecen ::


----------



## Tono (13 Sep 2013)

nombre dijo:


> Que nadie se fapee todavia, las emisiones de este año iban adelantadisimas sin necesidad alguna, alla por finales de primavera ya teníamos cubierto casi el 70% del total previsto para el año, sino recuerdo mal.
> 
> Mas bien traduciría la noticia como el adelanto de todas las emisiones en previsión de futura tensiones en la financiación. Vamos a ver lo que nos deparan las elecciones alemanas que no me extrañaria otra temporada de primas disparadas y emisiones nulas. :fiufiu:



El vaso se puede ver medio lleno o medio vacío.

Mi visión es pesimista ya que por un lado se ha agotado la capacidad de endeudamiento, ergo no somos capaces de generar ingresos y recaudar. Y todavía queda mucho año por delante, el invierno nada menos. Y por el otro lado si algún banco mediano se ve apurado para provisionar y no es capaz de ampliar capital (no me cabe duda que todos tendrán que hacerlo), habrá que echar mano del fondo de rescate de nuevo.
Lo que deja un panorama precioso para el nuevo año.

Hay demasiados factores en contra. Los datos de Octubre para mí van a ser definitivos. Y por mí como si el IBEX sube hasta la luna. Los toros hasta noviembre los veré desde la barrera


----------



## inversobres (13 Sep 2013)

A lo mejor lo habeis posteado ya... he andado liado por la mañana y no os he seguido mucho.



> Twiiter a bolsa. Ahora vas y lo retuiteas [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

bueno creo que a estas alturas no quedan ejpertitos en el lado corto de la fuelza , nos iremos solos mis bienamados bajistillas :Aplauso:


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno creo que a estas alturas no quedan ejpertitos en el lado corto de la fuelza , nos iremos solos mis bienamados bajistillas :Aplauso:



Otra vez que no sé si va usted largo o corto...


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Otra vez que no sé si va usted largo o corto...



pero si voy cantando las operaciones chaval , esta mañana cerre los cortos en 8870 y cargue largos intradiarios , largos que cerre en 8900 pa cargar cortos nuevamente y ahora si mantengo :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Sep 2013)

ghkghk, por mucho que pongas la foto no vas a parecer mas fueltesito ::

Ale me voy ya, que me empieza a gustar el CADFIX :ouch:


----------



## amago45 (13 Sep 2013)

Prisa suspendida ???
+15 % ??? ???


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (13 Sep 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Prisa suspendida ???
> +15 % ??? ???



Este... pues yo diría que sí. En bankinter, con tiempo real, me aparece como si estuviera en subasta... ahora mismo en 0,269 (cuando el último tick es a 0,268).

Edito: y el triple de posiciones compradoras que vendedoras...

¡Elvi, dinos algo!


----------



## inversobres (13 Sep 2013)

Usa en maximos de ayer, hasta las 16:00 poca cosa. 

Buena tarde, yo aprovecho el sol para ir a por unos kilometros.


----------



## inversobres (13 Sep 2013)

Pd. vigilenme los 1700, que estan demasiado cerca, incluso hoy si se ponen tontos.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (13 Sep 2013)

Ya están cruzándose órdenes de nuevo, yo creo que ha saltado el automático. A 0,274 right now, +17,60% (joder).


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Sep 2013)

Dentro de Gamesa a 5,94.
No me gusta mucho el momento del mercado con demasiada confianza alcista pero espero que Gamesa siga a su bola como hasta ahora.


----------



## paulistano (13 Sep 2013)

Oe oe oe oe..... 

De cenizo nada, Jajaj... 

A ver si cierra por encima de 27


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Sep 2013)

Cerrados los larguitos en Ibex y CFDs desde 8425.:|

Prefiero cerrarlos ante el fin de semana y asegurar.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Cerrados los larguitos en Ibex y CFDs desde 8425.:|
> 
> Prefiero cerrarlos ante el fin de semana y asegurar.



te has levantado 500 pipos , bueno peor es nada :Aplauso:


----------



## Topongo (13 Sep 2013)

Pues mira al final me ha dado por entrar en el chicharro este de PRISA... desde 0.27... veremos en que queda esto.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

prisa tiene buena pinta , colocare una orden pequeña de compra en 0,08


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Sep 2013)

¿Qué os parece Zeltia?
Parece que vuelve a tirar hacia arriba después de la corrección, me está tentando para volver a entrar.:ouch:

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 15:55 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> te has levantado 500 pipos , bueno peor es nada :Aplauso:



Solo era 0,2 lotes pero para una gacelilla como yo es bastante.


----------



## nombre (13 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> El vaso se puede ver medio lleno o medio vacío.
> 
> Mi visión es pesimista ya que por un lado se ha agotado la capacidad de endeudamiento, ergo no somos capaces de generar ingresos y recaudar. Y todavía queda mucho año por delante, el invierno nada menos. Y por el otro lado si algún banco mediano se ve apurado para provisionar y no es capaz de ampliar capital (no me cabe duda que todos tendrán que hacerlo), habrá que echar mano del fondo de rescate de nuevo.
> Lo que deja un panorama precioso para el nuevo año.
> ...




Ya veremos los tarros de esencias que tiene Merkel bien tapaditos en su despacho, en espera de ser reelegida ::

En principio no cabría esperar un cambio de mandato a lo jeckyl y mr hyde como Zp y Rajoy, sino algo más bien continuista y apretando las tuercas necesarias para que cada uno se autosostenga y en el momento de que el coste-beneficio para alemania se invierta ya se estimulara convenientemente. claro, para eso hacen falta sogas que ahoguen.

Si nos olvidamos de las declaraciones y nos vamos a los hechos, ahora mismo tenemos que nos estamos adelantando medio año cubriendo financiación del futuro y tambien que hace muchos meses que hablar de recortes e intervenciones no esta de moda. Los desequilibrios siguen, pero no estan de moda porque pueden restar votos y Merkel va seguir. El mismo Rajoy dice que faltan recortes por llegar, luego el timming es de una calma tensa en espera de que pase el receso.

Otra cosa es que Rajoy tendra todos los defectos posibles, pero hay una cosa en la que es un crack y que va mucho con su estilo miedoso, y es ir unos pasos por delante de las amenazas y cavar tricheras para aguantar los chaparrones sin inmutarse. Se esta preparando para el proximo asalto, y para llegar a las proximas elecciones con la flexibilidad para aplicar los recortes, que los aplicara, pero cuando más le convengan a el y no al pueblo


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece Zeltia?
> Parece que vuelve a tirar hacia arriba después de la corrección, me está tentando para volver a entrar.:ouch:
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 15:55 ----------
> ...



la verdad no esta mal 500 pipos :Aplauso:


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Sep 2013)

que ricas las PRISA desde 0,217......


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> que ricas las PRISA desde 0,217......



con los chicharros uno nunca sabe , lo mismo la suspende de cotización pa anunciar quiebra y ya no levantan la suspensión en años :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 16:05 ----------




jopitxujo dijo:


> Cerrados los larguitos en Ibex y CFDs desde 8425.:|
> 
> Prefiero cerrarlos ante el fin de semana y asegurar.



lo único que te falta es cargar cortos :fiufiu:


----------



## aitor33 (13 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> que ricas las PRISA desde 0,217......



Habrá que ir envolviendo una suscripción al digital+ a nombre de Janus


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> con los chicharros uno nunca sabe , lo mismo la suspende de cotización pa anunciar quiebra y ya no levantan la suspensión en años :fiufiu:



No te falta razón, no te sobra razón.::


----------



## ponzi (13 Sep 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Habrá que ir envolviendo una suscripción al digital+ a nombre de Janus



Dentro de unos meses sera de Tef


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> No te falta razón, no te sobra razón.::



en estos casos se dice " mas razón que un tonto "


----------



## ponzi (13 Sep 2013)

Ojo porque en California ya ha superado a Porsche

http://www.eleconomista.es/ecomotor...W-con-un-gran-coche-no-un-gran-electrico.html


Habrá que estar al tanto y ver si tanta euforia bursátil simplemente era desmedida

" Mientras, el descaro y el éxito demostrado por Tesla con su eléctrico ha recibido la atención de todo el sector y, especialmente, desde Daimler, que posee un 4% de la compañía de Elon Musk. El fabricante de Sttutgart montará las baterías desarrolladas por Tesla para la versión eléctrica del Mercedes-Benz Clase B"

Bueno si esta el enemigo en casa


----------



## Topongo (13 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en estos casos se dice " mas razón que un tonto "



Mm... no pilla usted el leguaje forocochero ::


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

poco conoce ustec a MV el maestro de sabiduría , claro que lo pillo , es mas siempre he usado esa frase pero últimamente poco , ya me estaba repitiendo demasiado :o


----------



## ponzi (13 Sep 2013)

Toma ya la Ebike que esta preparando audi...y ojo conectada con el móvil

http://www.abc.es/20120523/tecnologia/abci-audi-ebike-bicicleta-201205230858.html


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Oe oe oe oe.....
> 
> De cenizo nada, Jajaj...
> 
> A ver si cierra por encima de 27



yo que vendí en 0,263 :´´(


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> yo que vendí en 0,263 :´´(



en cuanto esta ya ? ienso:

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 16:27 ----------

mantenemos los cortos durante el finde , con tres cojones :no:

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 16:29 ----------

Prisa sube un 60% , la verdad esto se veía venir :rolleye:


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo único que te falta es cargar cortos :fiufiu:



Pues me lo estaba-estoy planteando pero me da un poco de yuyu seguir la misma operativa que usted.
La verdad es que ultimamente está usted bastante fino y acertando.

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 16:33 ----------

Por cierto que lo de NH...:8:


----------



## aitor33 (13 Sep 2013)

Hoy falta Pecata... ¿No le habrá dado algo¿:XX:


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Sep 2013)

Pues probamos unos cortitos en el IBEX.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Pues probamos unos cortitos en el IBEX.



otro que confía en MV , pobre :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (13 Sep 2013)

De comida merienda cena copas con los colegas, me lol y me voy. 

Mañana les leo


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Sep 2013)

Prisa en 0,29.)
+25%


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Sep 2013)

Vendidas las Prisa a 0,285€ 31% de reward que vienen muy bien.


----------



## Topongo (13 Sep 2013)

Muhahahah yo que le hqbia metido poquito. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## juan35 (13 Sep 2013)

Hola, donde pondriais SL en PRISA?

Gracias


----------



## Algas (13 Sep 2013)

Vuelvo de un día repleto de reuniones de trabajo, y veo que las famosas prisas llevan un 25% de reward... y yo fuera :´´´´(


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Sep 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Prisa en 0,29.)
> +25%



Alguna idea de lo que puede pasar el lunes?

1- Sigue subiendo y se convierte en el enésimo chicharro de la temporada

2- La gente recoge las plusvis de hoy (+25%) y vuelve a donde estaba ayer

3- Como alguien comentaba antes, la suspenden y se declara la quiebra porque todo ha sido un bluff orquestado por...


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Sep 2013)

Buenas tardes, barricada en PRS a 0.29..... me encanta llevarme un 10% cuando una semana después podría ser el 50% ::


----------



## Claca (13 Sep 2013)

Janus, CRACK.


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Alguna idea de lo que puede pasar el lunes?
> 
> 1- Sigue subiendo y se convierte en el enésimo chicharro de la temporada
> 
> ...



4. La gente recoge plusvis y se queda a medio camino entre la apertura de hoy y el cierre....vamos que baja un 5%-10%


----------



## inversobres (13 Sep 2013)

A por cierre en maximos de ayer.

Saludos desde la montaña.


----------



## Algas (13 Sep 2013)

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 17:19 ----------


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2013)

Iniciado por BlueLaser 


> Alguna idea de lo que puede pasar el lunes?
> 
> 1- Sigue subiendo y se convierte en el enésimo chicharro de la temporada
> 
> ...



Iniciado por HisHoliness 


> 4. La gente recoge plusvis y se queda a medio camino entre la apertura de hoy y el cierre....vamos que baja un 5%-10%



...

5. Al cierre de hoy anuncian que por fín han cerrado una venta y el lunes le metemos otro 25% parriba...


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Sep 2013)

Se han pulido 200k acciones en 0.29 y les han metido 200k más en 1 segundo.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

to puede pasar con PRISA , esperemos o no al cierre :fiufiu:


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Sep 2013)

No cerrará por encima de 0.29, pero yo estoy con Atman... Mirando la tendencia si alguien quiere jugar a rojo o negro mejor quedarse largo.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (13 Sep 2013)

Llegamos a la subasta, el momento de vender paquetones serios. Precio a las 17:35, ¿0,290?


----------



## inversobres (13 Sep 2013)

Dentro del cp de fran y en el punto de mira. Ahora le toca a usa, a punto de caramelo para irse a maximos historicos, cortesia de ben.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

póngame una quiebra absoluta y rapidito que tengo prisa :o


----------



## politicodemadreputa (13 Sep 2013)

Joder, tengo 10000 tef a 9,80 venderlas ahora pa sacarme 1440 euros, pues como que paso, las dejo ahí pa mis hijos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Sep 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Joder, tengo 10000 tef a 9,80 venderlas ahora pa sacarme 1440 euros, pues como que paso, las dejo ahí pa mis hijos.



Le sobra o le falta un cero.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2013)

mantenemos los cortos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Sep 2013)

El volumen de PRS de hoy por encima de TEF e IBE..... algo se cuece.... Janus!!!!!


----------



## politicodemadreputa (13 Sep 2013)

Mas a mi favor, por 144 euros las quemo !



R3v3nANT dijo:


> Le sobra o le falta un cero.


----------



## loblesa (13 Sep 2013)

El Gobierno no concederá más canales de TV y machaca a 13TV | Hispanidad.com


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Sep 2013)

Yo también voy cortilargo


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> 4. La gente recoge plusvis y se queda a medio camino entre la apertura de hoy y el cierre....vamos que baja un 5%-10%



Entonces le meto un SP por el 50% a 0,27 €? 

O me la juego a que to parriba? 

Señores surferos con experiencia, estamos surfeando la gran bajista pero resulta que en Ejpain la ola va parriba porque no son sub-ondas de Elliot sino fuerzas de Coriolis proporcionales a Pi veces Fibonacci?


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Sep 2013)

El tema está en el gap de apertura. Cómo te proteges contra eso?


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El tema está en el gap de apertura. Cómo te proteges contra eso?



No me sea Ud gallego. Yo pregunté primero


----------



## aitor33 (13 Sep 2013)

Vaya día disculpen mi alegría desmesurada ,pero es mi segunda ganancia del año, la primera fue allá por enero con prisas también:fiufiu: pensando que iba a hacer cierre en máximos puse orden de venta a 0.293 y claro me he quedado largo...no pasa nada tranquilidad y que sea lo que quiera ser sin más.Gracias Janus y cía.


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El tema está en el gap de apertura. Cómo te proteges contra eso?



Con el Galp 2000...


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Sep 2013)

Me he quedado im-PRISIONADO con la sesión de hoy. ¡Vaya hogos que tienen algunos! :Aplauso:

Y vaya cerebro que tenemos otros a los que nos asustan los chicharrillos. :´(

Enhorabuena, y el plus pal salon.


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Sep 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Con el Galp 2000...



Gracias, yo uso este modelo


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Sep 2013)

A Apple se le ve con ganas de probar los 460 dolores...


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Sep 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Me he quedado im-PRISIONADO con la sesión de hoy. ¡Vaya hogos que tienen algunos! :Aplauso:
> 
> Y vaya cerebro que tenemos otros a los que nos asustan los chicharrillos. :´(
> 
> Enhorabuena, y el plus pal salon.



Querrá Ud dicir "a los que NO nos asustan los chicharrillos". 

La verdad es que, sin llegar a la locura del intradia (entre otras porque durante la sesion de bolsa trabajo), los valores que juegas en pocas semanas te dan un subidón considerable..., y luego ya si tienes suerte tambien ganas..., un poco pal broker, otro poco para Tontoro, y el resto para unos chuletones y un buen whisky


----------



## aitor33 (13 Sep 2013)

Prisa firma la venta del 25% de Santillana por 279 millones


FULL noticia del 2009::


----------



## Janus (13 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Prisa es el pelotazo del trimestre. Tanto pregonar en el desierto pero ahora es el momento. Es fuga bien definida



Janus dice que todavía no va a vender.


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Querrá Ud dicir "a los que NO nos asustan los chicharrillos".
> 
> La verdad es que, sin llegar a la locura del intradia (entre otras porque durante la sesion de bolsa trabajo), los valores que juegas en pocas semanas te dan un subidón considerable..., y luego ya si tienes suerte tambien ganas..., un poco pal broker, otro poco para Tontoro, y el resto para unos chuletones y un buen whisky



No, no, se equivoca, el chuletón y el buen whisky, son para Montoro. A usted le dejan mirar...

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 18:14 ----------




aitor33 dijo:


> Prisa firma la venta del 25% de Santillana por 279 millones
> 
> 
> FULL noticia del 2009::




No me haga estas cosas ¿ein?... 


que uno ya tiene una edad, hombre... :XX:


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Sep 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Prisa firma la venta del 25% de Santillana por 279 millones
> 
> esto no es del 2009?
> 
> ...



Es la mala costumbre de los canales de noticias hispanos de fechar con el día corriente y no hacerlo con el día de publicación en el cuerpo de la noticia. Ya podían aprender de los medios anglosajones.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Janus dice que todavía no va a vender.



yo vendí en .263 seré burro
cuando me reincorporo pasado el ¿0.30?
gracias


----------



## Janus (13 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> yo vendí en .263 seré burro
> cuando me reincorporo pasado el ¿0.30?
> gracias



Esta fiesta ya ha cerrado el derecho de admisión. Ahora queda ver cuándo salir.

Janus is right again!!!!!.

Ahora no dejen escapar el carbón para cuando toque. Ahí se van a ver x4 con la punta del nabo.


----------



## Claca (13 Sep 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Y ya que estamos, vamos a darle perspectiva al asunto. BUND, largo plazo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BUND:







Uno de los gráficos más importantes de los que he colgado por aquí. Hace dos años, cuando sonaban corralitos y quiebras a mansalva, comenté que a pesar del attrezzo que decoran las noticias teníamos unas referencias claras que observar a la hora de determinar si el mercado se salía de madre. El resulto no ha decepcionado en absoluto, y es que a pesar de todo, el precio ha sido perfectamente contenido en la zona objetivo del segundo alcista y nivel dónde confluyen las directrices que han actuado de resistencia. Curioso como son las cosas.

Ahora tenemos el bono alemán en soporte y las bolsas en resistencia, pero sin duda la presión de fondo parece insoportablemente bajista para el BUND. Esto último para tenerlo en cuenta a largo plazo, lo primero para estas semanas :


----------



## loblesa (13 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esta fiesta ya ha cerrado el derecho de admisión. Ahora queda ver cuándo salir.
> 
> Janus is right again!!!!!.
> 
> Ahora no dejen escapar el carbón para cuando toque. Ahí se van a ver x4 con la punta del nabo.



Esperaremos otra vez por debajo de 6,15 a ANR. 

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 18:27 ----------




loblesa dijo:


> Presente. Desde 0.203, sin mojarme mucho, 15mil periódicos



:Baile: seguimos dentro!!! SL a 0,282... Lo iremos desplazando a la derecha según veamos... Sobre 0,7 sería un buen ckpt 

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 18:28 ----------




loblesa dijo:


> Presente. Desde 0.203, sin mojarme mucho, 15mil periódicos



:Baile: seguimos dentro!!! SL a 0,282... Lo iremos desplazando a la derecha según veamos... Sobre 0,7 sería un buen ckpt


----------



## Claca (13 Sep 2013)

Janus regalando un pastón a la gente... Hay que ser retrasado, a parte de moderador, para banear a tan ilustre forero.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (13 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esta fiesta ya ha cerrado el derecho de admisión. Ahora queda ver cuándo salir.
> 
> Janus is right again!!!!!.
> 
> Ahora no dejen escapar el carbón para cuando toque. Ahí se van a ver x4 con la punta del nabo.



Creo que me he perdido algo acerca del carbón. 
Porqué llegas a esa conclusión ?


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2013)

Reverencias señor Janus. 

Muy buena esta de hoy. Francamente muy buena. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Janus regalando un pastón a la gente... Hay que ser retrasado, a parte de moderador, para banear a tan ilustre forero.



Tanto que le persigue alguno, debería ser millonario también. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tanto que le persigue alguno, debería ser millonario también.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Los moderadores trabajan gratis. ::

Nada más que disir.


----------



## Krim (13 Sep 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Janus regalando un pastón a la gente... Hay que ser retrasado, a parte de moderador, para banear a tan ilustre forero.



Eso, o castuzo .


----------



## Topongo (13 Sep 2013)

Joder ahora a buscar los niveles anr

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esta fiesta ya ha cerrado el derecho de admisión. Ahora queda ver cuándo salir.
> 
> Janus is right again!!!!!.
> 
> Ahora no dejen escapar el carbón para cuando toque. Ahí se van a ver x4 con la punta del nabo.



Cantará Ud la salida de Prisa? Pero no la cante muy deprisa


----------



## vermer (13 Sep 2013)

Paso para dar la enhorabuena a los que compraron prisas y a Janus. Otra muesca a añadir.

Yo no llevo. Estuve a punto esta mañana, pero lamentablemente decidí que ya tengo cubierta mi porción chicharrera con mis trinas (thanks again mr janus). Me alegro por vosotros y a ver si le hacéis un x10.

Mientras tanto, vigilando el carbón


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ahora no dejen escapar el carbón para cuando toque. Ahí se van a ver x4 con la punta del nabo.



¿Qué lleva en el portfolio del sector?


----------



## loblesa (13 Sep 2013)

Esperando ANR en 6,08. SL previsto 5,78, sp 6,71


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Sep 2013)

loblesa dijo:


> Esperando ANR en 6,08. SL previsto 5,78, sp 6,71



Yo veo el siguiente escenario 

*[Alpha Natural Resources]*


----------



## Janus (13 Sep 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Janus regalando un pastón a la gente... Hay que ser retrasado, a parte de moderador, para banear a tan ilustre forero.



Tus gráficos nos guían a muchos. El tiempo tapa bocas y llena bolsillos.

Un fuerte abrazo.

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 19:03 ----------




Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Creo que me he perdido algo acerca del carbón.
> Porqué llegas a esa conclusión ?



Porque el corto plazo nubla la vista y nos impide recordar la ciclicidad de determinados sectores. El carbón volverá a estar de moda.

Obama va de verde pero en el fondo es ............. negro como el carbón.

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 19:05 ----------




BlueLaser dijo:


> Cantará Ud la salida de Prisa? Pero no la cante muy deprisa



Es un hábito. Fin de la cita 

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 19:06 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Qué lleva en el portfolio del sector?



Ahora mismo las ganas pero tengo muy claro que es un radar list muy claro como lo fue First Solar en su día. Paciencia.


----------



## paulistano (13 Sep 2013)

Janus gracias. 

Si no llegas a postear la escapada alcista de prisa no me hubiese metido. 

De momento más de 2.000 arriba.... Espero no la quiebren este finde... Jeje


----------



## ponzi (13 Sep 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Joder, tengo 10000 tef a 9,80 venderlas ahora pa sacarme 1440 euros, pues como que paso, las dejo ahí pa mis hijos.



Yo voy como mínimo a por los 14, recuerda que en noviembre nos dan 0,35 y en mayo 0,4 por titulo y en efectivo


----------



## Janus (13 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo veo el siguiente escenario
> 
> *[Alpha Natural Resources]*



No pudo con los 6,30 usd y se los está dejando atrás. Quedan los 6 usd. Poco a poco.


----------



## ponzi (13 Sep 2013)

................


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Reverencias señor Janus.
> 
> Muy buena esta de hoy. Francamente muy buena.



Me uno a doblar el espinazo ante Janus en señal reverente oriental 

Creo que aunque solo fuera para tomarse unos whiskises, el tal Calopez le debería contratar como "fijo" para asegurarse un hilo como este, que ya querrian los de Rankia o similar, aunque a veces debas bucear en 20 paginas para encontrar petroleo ::


----------



## ponzi (13 Sep 2013)

En los próximos meses se terminara cerrando la operación digital+-Telefonica, tener en cuenta que es un valor añadido para la teleco

http://www.elconfidencial.com/comun...ra-no-vender-digital-a-precio-de-saldo-122558

Telefónica quiere hacer la misma jugada que en reino unido, juntar la tarifa de 4g con acceso a canales digitales y si es de fútbol mejor.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Sep 2013)

borrado ...


----------



## ponzi (13 Sep 2013)

Como veis Barón de ley

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barón_de_Ley

Yo conozco el vino el coto y no esta nada mal.La empresa no tiene deudas y sus margenes sobre EBITDA son muy buenos (superiores al 40%).Con una capitalización de 280 mill aun tienen margen para crecer en el exterior.Tienen los viñedos en muy buenas tierras.


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> janus me dirás a ti que te importa, pero es no puedo evitar preguntar ¿llevas +de 100.000 titulos de prisa?
> sorry.......



usted sabe que no debería preguntarlo... lo sabe... si tanto le pica la curiosidad... al menos, hombre, hágalo por privado... se lo digo, sin acritud y con todo cariño, cordialidad y delicadeza.... ¿eh?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> usted sabe que no debería preguntarlo... lo sabe... si tanto le pica la curiosidad... al menos, hombre, hágalo por privado... se lo digo, sin acritud y con todo cariño, cordialidad y delicadeza.... ¿eh?




Y lo más importante, llevar 100.000 títulos de Prisa es de pobres. ::


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> janus me dirás a ti que te importa, pero es no puedo evitar preguntar ¿llevas +de 100.000 titulos de prisa?
> sorry.......



Casi casi como si a una tia vas y le preguntas ¿Tragas o escupes?


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> usted sabe que no debería preguntarlo... lo sabe... si tanto le pica la curiosidad... al menos, hombre, hágalo por privado... se lo digo, sin acritud y con todo cariño, cordialidad y delicadeza.... ¿eh?



es que vi una entrada de 158.000 a las 9:37 aprox igual era él posteriormente posteo si mal no recuerdo pero si lo borro::

hubo un leoncillo que metio a las 17:28 h 1.220.000 titulos si mal no recuerdo en 1 segundo las entradas en bid de más 350000 fueron muy habituales


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2013)

Yo, que ya me van conociendo, soy un bocachancla (supongo que este cierto anonimato ayuda y tal) y tal vez debería callarme más. Pero es una forma de compartir alegrías y penas, digamos, de "equilibrar" y "racionalizar" mejor el juego. 

Eso igual hace que alguien piense que es lo normal, cuando no lo es. Así que me cortaré un poquito...


----------



## ponzi (13 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Yo, que ya me van conociendo, soy un bocachancla (supongo que este cierto anonimato ayuda y tal) y tal vez debería callarme más. Pero es una forma de compartir alegrías y penas, digamos, de "equilibrar" y "racionalizar" mejor el juego.
> 
> Eso igual hace que alguien piense que es lo normal, cuando no lo es. Así que me cortaré un poquito...



No dejes de compartir tus post,al menos yo aprendo mucho de tus conocimientos tecnologicos Te imagino a lo james bond,lleno de cachibaches....eso si con un toque vasco


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como veis Barón de ley
> 
> Barón de Ley - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Yo conozco el vino el coto y no esta nada mal.La empresa no tiene deudas y sus margenes sobre EBITDA son muy buenos (superiores al 40%).Con una capitalización de 280 mill aun tienen margen para crecer en el exterior.Tienen los viñedos en muy buenas tierras.



Yo estuve visitando sus bodejas en la rioja alavesa, un antiguo monasterio, una maravilla!


----------



## Janus (13 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> borrado ...



Menos, menos.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Menos, menos.



disculpas por la pregunta no ha estado bien yo llevaba 4000 cagato que pobre soy..........


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No dejes de compartir tus post,al menos yo aprendo mucho de tus conocimientos tecnologicos Te imagino a lo james bond,lleno de cachibaches....eso si con un toque vasco



NO, no, digo respecto a volúmenes y tal... tengo la costumbre de decir "he comprado 2" "llevo 15" etc... y no hay necesidad eso...

Entiéndanme, aquí en el trabajo no tengo despacho sino que, por decisión propia, tengo oficina abierta. Todos me ven y saben que tengo mi pantallita y sigo estas cosas y tal... pero es "cosa del jefe" y nadie comenta, ni se mete y tal... ahora ¿que pasa cuando las GAM llegan a x4? Pues que no puedo pegar un salto, ni echarme unas risas... La vía es... este hilo...

En fín... Ya que estamos... hablaban el otro día de móviles chinos... a mí el que me gusta es éste...

*OPPO Find 5 - OPPO*







No sólo es el más bonito. Es el más delgado, con un marco mínimo, con lo que tienes un 5 pulgadas contenido. Es que además el soft es GPL para que grupos de XDAdev puedan mejorar las ROMs y tal...

Pero no se vende fuera de China. Al menos oficialmente.


*CORRIJO!!!* Que sí que ya se vende en europa!!! :baba:


----------



## Janus (13 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> disculpas por la pregunta no ha estado bien yo llevaba 4000 cagato que pobre soy..........



Llevo menos de las que, viendo esto hoy, debería llevar. Pero podemos multiplicar.


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Llevo menos de las que, viendo esto hoy, debería llevar. Pero podemos multiplicar.



Vaya....a mi me ha pasado igual....


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Vaya....a mi me ha pasado igual....



Yo a menor precio del que llevaria si la 1ª vez os hubiera hecho caso y no me lo hubiera tomado como "pero si estos chapan a la de tres", y aun no se como he pillao el post de Janus de "atencion, que se fuga" (o algo asi) porque lo normal es que no pueda leer los cientos de post de vuestro hilo hasta la noche o como mucho un vistazo rapido a mediodia. 

Sugerencia: Hay alguna forma de que ciertos post con esos consejos de alto nivel se "extraigan" en un resumen, por ejemplo cada hora o asi? Calopeeeeeeez, has listen mi ask o estas con una relaxing birra?


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Yo a menor precio del que llevaria si la 1ª vez os hubiera hecho caso y no me lo hubiera tomado como "pero si estos chapan a la de tres", y aun no se como he pillao el post de Janus de "atencion, que se fuga" (o algo asi) porque lo normal es que no pueda leer los cientos de post de vuestro hilo hasta la noche o como mucho un vistazo rapido a mediodia.
> 
> Sugerencia: Hay alguna forma de que ciertos post con esos consejos de alto nivel se "extraigan" en un resumen, por ejemplo cada hora o asi? Calopeeeeeeez, has listen mi ask o estas con una relaxing birra?



Te refieres a los posts de boobs no?

Yo la verdad es que he tenido una suerte del copón porque me metí antes del bocinazo de Janus y ya me daba por jodido....

desde luego como el lunes hagan un quiebro hacia abajo me pensare si volver a entrar.


y venga cooooooooño que es viernes! me voy del curro ya joder que mañana tengo torneo de golf y tengo que pegar unas bolas.


----------



## LOLO08 (13 Sep 2013)

Enhorabuena a los premiados prisanos!!. Se me escapó por estar a otras cosas...y cuanaanto me arrepiento. En fin , el mercado abre todos los días.
Eso si,, alegría hoy con las nhh!!

NH Hoteles | Acciones NH Hoteles SA | Cotización NHH

un 12%!!


----------



## Tono (13 Sep 2013)

Menuda orgía os habéis corrido hoy. Me alegro por todos los afortunados.
Los cobardes, yo el primero, nos limitaremos a acercarnos a la barra por si alguien invita.
Cheers.







Janus, te van a hacer un monumento. :Aplauso:

El por qué ha subido Prisa como un misil, algún día nos enteraremos. 
Lo de NH hoy, otro subidón, debe ser por esto:



> Comienza el movimiento desinversor en el seno de NH Hoteles. Novagalicia Banco y Banco Mare Nostrum se han adelantado a BFA (Bankia) en su salida de la cadena hotelera presidida por Rodrigo Echenique. Las entidades, que comparten al 50% su inversión en NH a través de la sociedad Hoteles Participados, han vendido su 4,34% en el mercado por unos 44 millones de euros.



Novagalicia y Mare Nostrum salen de NH Hoteles,Sector transporte. Expansin.com


----------



## bertok (13 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Menuda orgía os habéis corrido hoy. Me alegro por todos los afortunados.
> Los cobardes, yo el primero, nos limitaremos a acercarnos a la barra por si alguien invita.
> Cheers.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena a los agraciados. Tiene pinta de subir más pero conviene no olvidar dónde se invierte el dinero.

Ha meneado la birria de cerca de 6 millones de aurelios, parte de ellos son de este foro de y de los lukers que lo siguen.

Cuando haya que salir, no olviden que la puerta es muy estrecha.

Salud


----------



## amago45 (13 Sep 2013)

Como se agradece hacer seguimiento a determinadas acciones (PRISA) durante semanas/meses, y que terminen haciendo lo que tú estabas esperando. 

Lo que no pensaba es que lo hicieran en una sóla sesión así que plegué velas muy pronto en 0,249 ya que pensé que estaba el día hecho.

Picoteé un par de veces e incrementé el reward, pero no me he quedado comprado. Así que la semana que viene a buscar un punto de entrada.

Aunque la semana que viene es el turno de AMPER, isn't it?

Enhorabuena a los premiados y gracias especialmente a Janus por los tips de los últimos meses sobre PRISA.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Sep 2013)

me olvidaba para janus......


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Sep 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Como se agradece hacer seguimiento a determinadas acciones (PRISA) durante semanas/meses, y que terminen haciendo lo que tú estabas esperando.
> 
> Lo que no pensaba es que lo hicieran en una sóla sesión así que plegué velas muy pronto en 0,249 ya que pensé que estaba el día hecho.
> 
> ...



Amosnomejodas!!! Si para entrar en PRISA y como me faltaba liquidez he deshecho posiciones en AMPER por lo de la noticia de que los de EZENTIS se salian!!! Ahora que hago, pido un crédito???


----------



## Janus (13 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> me olvidaba para janus......



You know I guaned.


----------



## inversobres (13 Sep 2013)

Vaya ultima vela del dow en tf de 5 minutos para cerrar practicamente en maximos.

A huevo para la semana que viene.


----------



## inversobres (13 Sep 2013)

Siguen apretando en el after. Vaya cojones que le estan echando y ni una toma de beneficios.

Hay que ir poniendo la caña.


----------



## juanfer (13 Sep 2013)

Enhorabuena a los premiados con prisa.

Un articuló interesante para el finde. 


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...otizadas-paralizan-a-800-000-accionistas.html


----------



## j.w.pepper (13 Sep 2013)

No tuve la suerte ni los eggs de entrar en Prisa, sin embargo hoy el broker me ingresó la pasta por las acciones de la OPA de Duro, todas adjudicadas en el tramo lineal, un 11 % de reward que no está nada mal para una inocente gacela.

Pongo mi vista nuevamente en ANR - pena que ING no implante los SL en mercados internacionales -, Janus eres un crack. 

Telefónica caminando lentamente pero a paso firme, las mantendremos, reasons: 4G, diversificación: e-plus, fibra, posible adquisición de digital + y quien sabe un cambio de política comercial más agresiva a nivel nacional - lo de quitar la permanencia en los móviles es un buen paso - y como comenta ponzi, los próximos dividendos. 

Técnicas por fundamentales una cía cojonuda y sin embargo más sosa que Ricardo Gallego, las mantendremos y a esperar por los flujos de caja cíclicos. Vigilaré los cortos a ver si paulatinamente se van reduciendo.


----------



## aitor33 (13 Sep 2013)

Tras semanas de especulaciones, la refinanciación de las deudas de Prisa ya es prácticamente un hecho por tercera vez en tres años. El grupo de medios ha confirmado este viernes, ya con los mercados cerrados a negociación, que ya cuenta con el respaldo de un 72,9% de sus acreedores para el nuevo plan de pagos y que además estarían dispuestos a concederle hasta 80 millones de euros adicionales.

Este viernes, el volumen de negociación alcanzaba los 19,4 millones de acciones, muy por encima de una media anual que a duras penas supera los 2,5 millones de títulos. Tanto que el volumen alcanzado se convertía en el más alto de su historia en el parqué madrileño. JB Capital y Banco Santander se colocaban como los gestores más activos del lado de las compras, mientras que los de Mirabaud Finanzas lideraban las ventas sin discusión.


Elboletin.com - Noticias última hora


----------



## j.w.pepper (13 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los premiados con prisa.
> 
> Un articuló interesante para el finde.
> 
> ...



Esa era una de las razones que me tiraron para atrás en lo de Prisa, soy demasiado conservador, ya lo sé.


----------



## egarenc (13 Sep 2013)

FELICIDADES A LOS PRISEROS, veo que los gacelos habeis encontrado buen pasto







y tambien al puto amo


----------



## BlueLaser (14 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> FELICIDADES A LOS PRISEROS, veo que los gacelos habeis encontrado buen pasto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las gacelas saltamos de chicharro en chicharro, pero solo porque nos guia una gacela sabia de nombre Janus, que silba cuando hay que saltar de un valor a otro. La putada es que a veces se entretiene demasiado mirando fotos de tetas y se va con sus amigos de juerga y cuando te das cuenta de que ellos ya han saltado llegas tarde


----------



## atman (14 Sep 2013)

Banks to get third-quarter profit boost from dipping into reserves | Reuters



> Top U.S. banks will get billions of dollars of extra profit this quarter from the money they set aside in tougher times to cover bad loans.




Sus muelas...



> JPMorgan is expected to release around $1.5 billion in the third quarter from areas including credit card loans and mortgages. These reserve releases will allow the bank to set aside more money to cover litigation expenses.



Ah! Bueeeno...


----------



## mataresfacil (14 Sep 2013)

Independientemente del tema PRISA, de verdad no teneis la sensacion de que va a pasar algo? Mira que me gusta el siemprealcismo, pero la situacion de euforia generalizada me esta dando mal rollo.

No creo que las bolsas se hundan por un dato economico, pero....cuidado con el tema sirio que pueden espolearlo y limpiar hasta a la ultima gacela.



Breaking news

Acaba de salir la noticia de que USA renuncia aun ataque. A saber lo que significa eso, derrota? Y que tienen que decir los israelitas de esto?


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Sep 2013)

Corto en Ibex y SP para el lunes ::


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> You know I guaned.



te gusta eh ....... confiesa.......


----------



## atman (14 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Corto en Ibex y SP para el lunes ::



Le acompaño en el sentimiento, de verdad que le acompaño...


----------



## tarrito (14 Sep 2013)

algun@ que esté "amorado" y necesite consejo?? con éste se me saltan las lágrimas ) :XX:

[YOUTUBE]Upk6yEANLmo[/YOUTUBE]

y el otro 

[YOUTUBE]-27R3fJDHhQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NaNDeTe (14 Sep 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Independientemente del tema PRISA, de verdad no teneis la sensacion de que va a pasar algo? Mira que me gusta el siemprealcismo, pero la situacion de euforia generalizada me esta dando mal rollo.
> 
> No creo que las bolsas se hundan por un dato economico, pero....cuidado con el tema sirio que pueden espolearlo y limpiar hasta a la ultima gacela.
> 
> ...



Es todo trolita trola, despues de las elecciones alemanas viene lo chupi piruli. 

El bono a 10 años mismamente vs la prima de riesgo, mientras el bono aleman sube y por tanto la prima de riesgo baja, nuestro bono a 10 años se mantiene en un bonito movimiento lateral cuando en verdad deberia estar bajando. Esto lo aprovechan los medios para vender los brotes verdes cuando en verdad estamos igual que siempre


----------



## Algas (14 Sep 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Independientemente del tema PRISA, de verdad no teneis la sensacion de que va a pasar algo? Mira que me gusta el siemprealcismo, pero la situacion de euforia generalizada me esta dando mal rollo.
> 
> No creo que las bolsas se hundan por un dato economico, pero....cuidado con el tema sirio que pueden espolearlo y limpiar hasta a la ultima gacela.
> 
> ...




Comparto totalmente su opinión compañero siemprealcista, me da mucho respeto esta subida del ibex con poco volumen... no obstante, debemos exprimir al mercado mientras podamos, y en cuanto pandoro asome salir corriendo con la cuenta de resultados lo más verde posible  .

¿Nos queda una semanuca para el tema germano no?, disfrutemos de las plusvis chicharreras y de las cosas buenas que nos da la vida )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Sep 2013)

D.P. ¿Que opina de ONTY?

Luego pego un gráf


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (14 Sep 2013)

Joder, me he enterado esta mañana de la noticia. Bautizo al ibex-35 con el nombre de "*parribex*" 

Metí bastante pasta el viernes en BBVA... a ver si hay suerte.


----------



## inversobres (14 Sep 2013)

Beneficios en bancos usa?? altos?? no se de que te extrañas atman. Tienen todo lo que quieren y si no llega la fed aprieta el boton mas fuerte.

Este es el mercado, cero para los ciudadanos encima de que lo pagamos.


----------



## Janus (14 Sep 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Independientemente del tema PRISA, de verdad no teneis la sensacion de que va a pasar algo? Mira que me gusta el siemprealcismo, pero la situacion de euforia generalizada me esta dando mal rollo.
> 
> No creo que las bolsas se hundan por un dato economico, pero....cuidado con el tema sirio que pueden espolearlo y limpiar hasta a la ultima gacela.
> 
> ...





Hay que estar en el juego hasta que sea necesario cambiar. Claro que va a pasar algo pero mientras tanto, al tajo.


----------



## Tono (14 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hay que estar en el juego hasta que sea necesario cambiar. Claro que va a pasar algo pero mientras tanto, al tajo.



Al tajo los valientes.
Lo miedicas a la trinchera con el casco calado hasta las orejas, en todo ejército alguien tiene que estar en la retaguardia.


----------



## Kennedy (14 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Prisa es el pelotazo del trimestre. Tanto pregonar en el desierto pero ahora es el momento. Es fuga bien definida




Mil gracias, Sr. Janus.
Entré con poco por ser un chicharro, pero un 25% es siempre gustoso.

Esperemos ahora un pullback en ANR para entrar fuerte.


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Sep 2013)

Café con Max y siesta o gimnasio :rolleye:

[YOUTUBE]iSntUK8oCWg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wetpiñata (14 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Al tajo los valientes.
> Lo miedicas a la trinchera con el casco calado hasta las orejas, en todo ejército alguien tiene que estar en la retaguardia.



Lo del acuerdo tiene más trampa que una película de chinos. Han dado un ultimatum de una semana. Si alguien se cree que Al Assad va a dejar que metan mano a su arsenal en los próximos 7 días es que debería dejar las drogas. Esto no es más que un acuerdo entre USA (fijando un nuevo elemento que espolee la intervención después de la inmensa metedura de pata de Cameron al pedir permiso a su parlamento) y Rusia que necesita un poco más de tiempo para neutralizar la movida del gas sarín.

El lunes la ONU presenta el informe sobre el ataque químico, lo que no va a ser vaselina precisamente para la situación. Eso si no tenemos sorpresa de fin de semana (el comentario de Putin sobre un ataque de gas en Israel sonaba más bien a spoiler).

Dejémoslo claro: esto no tiene nada que ver con las armas químicas del régimen sirio. Aquí se trata de llevar un gaseoducto a Europa desde Qtar antes de que lo hagan desde Irán. Así que aunque el régimen sirio comulgue con ruedas de molino el objetivo final es eliminarlo del mapa y el asunto no se zanjará hasta que esto suceda. Mientras tanto Rusia hará todo lo posible por estancar la situación, que es lo que a ella le conviene.

En el supuesto que el mercado se relaje con este tinglado que han montado, no se nos olvide que tenemos el miércoles la decisión final del FMOC: cualquier cierre de grifo por encima del 10% será muy mal tomado. Por otra parte ¿para que reducir si reduces/metes la puntita menos de un 10%?. Así que quizás se la jueguen y corten esos 10.000 MM pero le pongan otra zanahoria delante al mercado de estilo de "mantendremos los tipos bajos hasta que..." o algo del tipo "no es preocupéis que esto es escalable o reversible". Perfecto para que lo lleven, siguiendo con las metáforas hortofructícolas, a donde les salga del nabo.

Los datos macro recientes han salido bastante mal, lo que ha favorecido esta nueva escalada en la esperanza que iban a suavizar el tapering. Cuando este sea una realidad todos estos malos datos latentes harán el efecto contrario. Esto se podrá ver ya el lunes y el martes cuando la cercanía a la reunión impida que se aplique la locura del - es + y los (previsibles) malos datos se perciban como lo que son.

Si a esto le añadimos las elecciones alemanas (no os perdáis el trailer de este fin de semana con la elecciones bávaras), a Draghi hablando el lunes (puede que esta vez se quite las gafas), datos macro de relativa envergadura y la lluvia de vencimientos mensuales va a hacer que los mercados celebren Halloween en pleno mes de septiembre este año. 

Sí, yo también soy un cobarde y no me da miedo reconocerlo... ¡la penetración doble para quien se la trabaje!


----------



## Janus (14 Sep 2013)

Up

[YOUTUBE]PukKW3gY4uo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Sep 2013)

Mirando TEF, tiene una resistencia muy dura en 11,25 contra la que chocó el viernes. Si la supera el lunes, me subiría al carro al menos 20 céntimos.
SAN por encima de 5.80 también se puede disparar.

Toca pullback o rocket jump. Semana de vencimiento y previo a las elecciones alemanas Pepón nos patrocinará al menos hasta el día 20.


----------



## bertok (14 Sep 2013)

Joder con el siemprealcismo .... :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Esta semana, a finales, preveo salir de caza con cortos fuertes No huyáis :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (14 Sep 2013)

A alguno se le alegra la tarde con esto:

Albert Edwards, el estratega mega-bajista de Societe Generale, está advirtiendo a los clientes que la devastación en curso en los mercados emergentes es un signo de las cosas malas que están por venir.
"A riesgo de volver a ser llamado loco, repito mis previsiones de 450 para el S&P, rendimiento por debajo del 1% en el bono EEUU a 10 años y el oro por encima de los 10.000 dólares", escribió Edwards en una nota.
"La "historia" de los mercados emergentes se ha expuesto una vez más como una pirámide de tonterías. El edificio de los Mercados Emergentes se ha venido abajo ante la debilidad de su balanza de pagos, la caída del yen y la amenaza de una rebaja de estímulos de la Fed."
"En cuanto a este año, el Dr. Copper nos ha estado diciendo desde hace tiempo que no todo está bien con el crecimiento global, dijo Edwards.
Como se puede ver en el gráfico adjunto, el S&P ha desacoplado del cobre. Edwards obviamente cree que corregirá cuando las acciones se desplomen.


----------



## bertok (14 Sep 2013)

Desde la trinchera, último aviso

[YOUTUBE]LkPAzCnTj_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## egarenc (14 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A alguno se le alegra la tarde con esto:
> 
> Albert Edwards, el estratega mega-bajista de Societe Generale, está advirtiendo a los clientes que la devastación en curso en los mercados emergentes es un signo de las cosas malas que están por venir.
> "A riesgo de volver a ser llamado loco, repito mis previsiones de 450 para el S&P, rendimiento por debajo del 1% en el bono EEUU a 10 años y el oro por encima de los 10.000 dólares", escribió Edwards en una nota.
> ...




Hace tiempo que no comentas nada de tus andanzas inmobiliarias, significa eso que la gente todavía no se baja del burro? recuerdo aquella vivienda que pusiste de Santander. En mi zona los precios si que se nota que van bajando, es lo que tiene vivir en sitios 'no premium' :rolleye:


----------



## Krim (14 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Desde la trinchera, último aviso
> 
> [YOUTUBE]LkPAzCnTj_4[/YOUTUBE]



Oh, venga, ¿cuantos últimos avisos has dado? 20? 40? 100? 

Con eso dicho, yo también estoy "cagado" viendo los mercados...


----------



## Janus (14 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no comentas nada de tus andanzas inmobiliarias, significa eso que la gente todavía no se baja del burro? recuerdo aquella vivienda que pusiste de Santander. En mi zona los precios si que se nota que van bajando, es lo que tiene vivir en sitios 'no premium' :rolleye:



Tengo paciencia para esperar lo necesario. Esa cualidad me vale para esperar soportes, resistencias y la claudicación de un vendedor de un buen piso.

El piso que haces referencia sigue donde estaba, no lo han bajado. Esos tipos van a entregar la cuchara, vamos que si la van a entregar ........... como unos auténticos campeones.


----------



## bertok (14 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Oh, venga, ¿cuantos últimos avisos has dado? 20? 40? 100?
> 
> Con eso dicho, yo también estoy "cagado" viendo los mercados...



Creeme, no los suficientes avisos.

A alguno del jilo le pilla, que si rebota, que si espero, que si a medio plazo, ..... y termina dejando los mercados sin la mitad de la posición.

No será ni la primera la última vez.

Sigo operando intradía pero nada de posiciones a medio plazo.


----------



## Economista1982 (14 Sep 2013)

Hablabando un poco de bancos y tema inmobiliario.

Aquí en Cantabria hay varias promotoras que han quebrado, han vendido pisos en pueblos a 40 kilos, (de una construcción de 80) , pero les queda la mitad por vender.

Total que esos pisos están embargados a la promotora por el banco, pero todavía falta el trámite que va para larga. Ahora mismo los pisos de la promotora sin vender (es decir del banco), no paga nadie la comunidad, les han dicho que si quieren mantener luz comunitaria, ascensor y demás gastos de funcionamiento los propietarios tienen que pagar la comunidad de los pisos vacios que no paga ni banco ni promotora.

Por cierto, los pisos que se compraron por 40 kilos el último año se daban a 100.000€.

Y de estas tienen muchas...yo en mi entorno conozco bastantes casos contados por gente que ha comprado.

Cada vez cogen más ladrillo que vale menos de la mitad del crédito que dieron y luego nos venden que los bancos están saneados.


----------



## bertok (14 Sep 2013)

Janus, recupera ese jilo de ofertas de derribo en zonas lorealistas ...


----------



## atman (14 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Albert Edwards, el estratega mega-bajista



*Papaaaaa.....*



Janus dijo:


> de Societe Generale,



papa? *Nooo....*



Janus dijo:


> está advirtiendo a los clientes que la devastación en curso en los mercados emergentes es un signo de las cosas malas que están por venir.
> 
> "A riesgo de volver a ser llamado loco, repito mis previsiones de 450 para el S&P, rendimiento por debajo del 1% en el bono EEUU a 10 años y el oro por encima de los 10.000 dólares", escribió Edwards en *una nota*.



*La nota la encontraron junto al cuerpo, o...*



Janus dijo:


> "La "historia" de los mercados emergentes se ha expuesto una vez más como una pirámide de tonterías. El edificio de los Mercados Emergentes se ha venido abajo ante la debilidad de su balanza de pagos, la caída del yen y la amenaza de una rebaja de estímulos de la Fed."
> "En cuanto a este año, el Dr. Copper nos ha estado diciendo desde hace tiempo que no todo está bien con el crecimiento global, dijo Edwards.
> Como se puede ver en el gráfico adjunto, el S&P ha desacoplado del cobre. Edwards obviamente cree que corregirá cuando las acciones se desplomen.



Es decir, que han dejado de emerger para sumergirse... ya lo veo tarde para meterle cortos al Bovespa...


--------------------------------------------------------------
---------- Post added 14-sep-2013 at 18:43 ----------



Desde BI:

Microsoft tiene más problemas de los que parece...


----------



## ponzi (14 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> *Papaaaaa.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro que tienen incertidumbres,pero no creo que el poderio de android dure demasiado tiempo.La experiencia ha demostrado como dice fisher en su libro que cuando un negocio es tan bueno los moscones se sienten atraidos como las abejas a la miel.Ya se esta viendo en apple y se vera en google.Pensar que microsoft no se quedara parte de la tarta de los smartphone es pensar demasiado.Ahora mismo ya no es solo Nokia,varias casas entre ellas Samsung ofrecen terminales con windows.Sin tardar mucho terminaran retocando y perfeccionando el so.Yo creo que a lp el mercado quedara dividido en 4 ecosistemas (apple,google,microsoft,libres como firefox).Android es un mal so,es inestable y los virus se cuentan por decenas


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Sep 2013)

Entonces....ienso:¿ el descalabro Mundial del Ibex y otras hierbas bursátiles que alguien pronosticaba en otros hilos no será este mes, no ? :rolleye:....ejjjjthoooo.....lo dejamos pa' October mejor ?...:cook::X


----------



## atman (14 Sep 2013)

One Of The Most Reliable Trading Tools Is Signaling Caution | Markets | Minyanville's Wall Street


Y respecto a la exhuberancia de los mercados y el pago de dividendos... pues...

Record High Grade Leverage Means PIK Toggle LBO Debt Is Back And Worse Than Ever | Zero Hedge


----------



## erpako (14 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Claro que tienen incertidumbres,pero no creo que el poderio de android dure demasiado tiempo.La experiencia ha demostrado como dice fisher en su libro que cuando un negocio es tan bueno los moscones se sienten atraidos como las abejas a la miel.Ya se esta viendo en apple y se vera en google.Pensar que microsoft no se quedara parte de la tarta de los smartphone es pensar demasiado.Ahora mismo ya no es solo Nokia,varias casas entre ellas Samsung ofrecen terminales con windows.Sin tardar mucho terminaran retocando y perfeccionando el so.Yo creo que a lp el mercado quedara dividido en 4 ecosistemas (apple,google,microsoft,libres como firefox).Android es un mal so,es inestable y los virus se cuentan por decenas



El problema de Microsoft puede ser más grave. Su división de entretenimiento ha ido viento en popa por el éxito de la xbox360 sobre la ps3. Sin embargo el futuro con la nueva generación de consolas apunta a lo contrario. Sin ir más lejos Microsoft ha tenido y todavía está rectificando características de la Xbox One.

DIFERENCIAS DE RENTIMIENTO PS4 Y XBOX ONE

La salida precipitada y por sorpresa de su CEO, no augura unos próximos años buenos por errores no en táctica u operativa, sino en estrategia.

Sin duda la compañía es otra tras su fundador, algo parecido le pasa a Apple. En estos casos la fuerte y creativa personalidad del fundador no se distingue de la cultura de la empresa. Cuando dimiten o mueren, dejan un vacío difícilmente manejable.


----------



## Claca (14 Sep 2013)

Hola, amiguetes

En la FieldHouse he colgado un par de consideraciones a nivel de operativa con un gráfico sencillete para que se entienda. Echadle una ojeada, puede venir bien de cara a realizar ciertos planteamientos.

Disfrutad del finde


----------



## bertok (14 Sep 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Hola, amiguetes
> 
> En la FieldHouse he colgado un par de consideraciones a nivel de operativa con un gráfico sencillete para que se entienda. Echadle una ojeada, puede venir bien de cara a realizar ciertos planteamientos.
> 
> Disfrutad del finde



Fully agree ::


----------



## sr.anus (14 Sep 2013)

Cuantas cabras hay que sacrificar para, al menos, leer la casa de campo?


----------



## bertok (14 Sep 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Cuantas cabras hay que sacrificar para, al menos, leer la casa de campo?



Hey man, you must eat a gazelle's bloody heart to reach that privilege ::::::


----------



## Tono (14 Sep 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Cuantas cabras hay que sacrificar para, al menos, leer la casa de campo?



¿o gatos? ¿hay que matar gatos?

Could anyone give me a clue to get there? Thanks of forearm


----------



## BlueLaser (14 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hey man, you must eat a gazelle's bloody heart to reach that privilege ::::::




Vale








¿Que más?


----------



## bertok (14 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Vale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bbbbooooooooooooooooooobbbsssssssssssssss


----------



## BlueLaser (14 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> bbbbooooooooooooooooooobbbsssssssssssssss



Enjoy


----------



## j.w.pepper (14 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Enjoy



I appreciate your good taste in boobs.

Mode Ironic OFF.


----------



## BlueLaser (14 Sep 2013)

Como creeis que puede afectar una noticia como esta (y la realidad que hay debajo) a la cotizacion de PRISA?

'El País' y 'El Mundo' en quiebra técnica: meses clave para la supervivencia de los dos diarios


----------



## McFly (14 Sep 2013)

Para el lunes prisa o prisa s/v?


----------



## egarenc (14 Sep 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Hola, amiguetes
> 
> En la FieldHouse he colgado un par de consideraciones a nivel de operativa con un gráfico sencillete para que se entienda. Echadle una ojeada, puede venir bien de cara a realizar ciertos planteamientos.
> 
> Disfrutad del finde



Alguien puede hacer un resumen, o hay que esperar al DVD? grais!


----------



## ponzi (14 Sep 2013)

A ver quien supera esto

4g+fibra a 59

http://www.movistar.es/?gclid=CO_gvp3ty7kCFe_LtAodCXMAlg

y si no por 49 adsl normal +4g

[youtube]-L7XilqST8w[/youtube]

Ahora mismo solo Ono al margen de Telefonica tiene fibra pero no 4g.


----------



## ponzi (14 Sep 2013)

..............


----------



## McFly (14 Sep 2013)

Joder el audio de ivox sobre alcasser.....q fuerte...me a recordado tantas cosas.... Pobrecillas....


----------



## egarenc (14 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Haber quien supera esto
> 
> 4g+fibra a 59
> 
> ...



Ponzi, mis hogos!:8:







vas a conseguir que en cuanto recorten meta unas cuantas matildes al zurrón!!!


----------



## Kennedy (14 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no comentas nada de tus andanzas inmobiliarias, significa eso que la gente todavía no se baja del burro? recuerdo aquella vivienda que pusiste de Santander. En mi zona los precios si que se nota que van bajando, es lo que tiene vivir en sitios 'no premium' :rolleye:



La inmobiliaria todavía anda con precios burbujeados. 
Un par de años más serán necesarios.
Cuando se disparen los tipos es cuando veremos el tapayogurismo de verdad...


----------



## ponzi (15 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Ponzi, mis hogos!:8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na estoy asimilando donde me metido...así si baja a 7 me dolerá menos.Espero que ante la mejora de ofertas y servicios los márgenes sobre EBITDA en Europa dejen de ser una sangria, al menos este año parece que están aguantando el tipo.


----------



## paulistano (15 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Como creeis que puede afectar una noticia como esta (y la realidad que hay debajo) a la cotizacion de PRISA?
> 
> 'El País' y 'El Mundo' en quiebra técnica: meses clave para la supervivencia de los dos diarios



Eso esta descontau 

Los que saben de esto no comprar a albor de la noticia.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2013 at 02:08 ----------

BlueLaser yo con las prisas en la cartera estoy jodido, las sacaré lo que pueda pero a la minima que se estanquen las largo. 

Tef las llevo desde hace años y se que la empresa no quiebra, que ahí están... Pero prisa me jode tener las ahí... Igual que me jodia tener las gamesas que largue o las sacyr que también largue.... Es una acción de metesaca y adiós.... Salvo que seas atman y te vaya el Hardcore.... Jeje


*pongo Jeje a falta de emoticonos que estoy desee el móvil


----------



## inversobres (15 Sep 2013)

El Tase viene fuerte. Mañana seguimos la fiesta. Buen domingo, a ver si no llueve y hacemos unos kms.


----------



## ponzi (15 Sep 2013)

Tocate los pies.....En la 1 un reality de emprendedores "codigo emprende" y salta el presentador sereis un ejemplo a seguir para muchos españoles.Madree a que nivel han llegado los masmedia.

El primer concursante

"Tu chico de los recados"

Tenemos capacidad de salir...el submarino se invento aqui en cartagena...ademas si no saco dinero como pago el prestamo?

---------- Post added 15-sep-2013 at 10:14 ----------

Me gustaria hacer un llamamiento.Ahora mismo estamos en la calma que precede a la tempestad,la deuda de las administraciones es bastante mas elevada que hace un año,los inversores de bonos estan empezando a enseñar la patita.Mucho ojo con que cantidades meteis en determinados sitios. No se cuando pero la deuda soberana va a estallar,en el proximo acuerdo de basilea la banca alemana puede saltar por los aires,practicsmente en 5 años los lander no han hecho nada.La inflacion de productos basicos esta disparada.Viendo la que se avecina puede que no sea una mala idea posicionarse en materias primas.Tengo pendiente localizar alguna empresa dentro del sector de la alimentacion o agraria china.En España Ebro no retrocede ni un apice.


----------



## amago45 (15 Sep 2013)

Invertir en bolsa española se paga ahora más caro que en toda la crisis - elEconomista.es


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Sep 2013)

Buenos días, tras una excelente noche ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días, tras una excelente noche ::
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

Vamos a por los 10,400 en IBEX?. El chart semanal dice que sí. Si el SP deja, se llegará.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Sep 2013)

:no: Entrar en detalles no es de caballeros.










Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>


----------



## Misterio (15 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a por los 10,400 en IBEX?. El chart semanal dice que sí. Si el SP deja, se llegará.



Si el Ibex pasa de 9000 se da por descontado que irá bastante más arriba, pero no es peligroso con las elecciones alemanas el domingo que viene?


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> :no: Entrar en detalles no es de caballeros.



Que jrande eres reve ::::::


----------



## ponzi (15 Sep 2013)

Madre mia Reve en que plaza has toreado...Ahora vas a tener un problema,no se como vas a superarte.Es como el que prueba un joselito y acto seguido le obligan a comer chopped


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

Misterio dijo:


> Si el Ibex pasa de 9000 se da por descontado que irá bastante más arriba, pero no es peligroso con las elecciones alemanas el domingo que viene?



La serie de precios te desinhibe de las noticias constantes. Siempre hay una noticia que acojona, por eso quien invierte por sensación nunca gana dinero de forma más o menos consistente.


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Sep 2013)

Buenos días señores.

Desaparece una unos días y Janus se hace la estética. pero me parece que se ha buscado un asesor de moda cercano al de Rajoy


Jaime de los Santos, el


----------



## ponzi (15 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La serie de precios te desinhibe de las noticias constantes. Siempre hay una noticia que acojona, por eso quien invierte por sensación nunca gana dinero de forma más o menos consistente.



Eso es verdad no hay que seguir al señor mercado.Aun asi ahora mismo nos encontramos ingentes cantidades en bonos y que poco a poco los inversores estan demostrando que no van a consentir cualquier riesgo a cualquier precio.3 Escenarios o la pasta se va a las mat primas,metales,empresas....Yo veo mas factible la 1 opcion.Sobre si subiremos pues no tengo ni idea ahora si que es verdad que Tef es el alumno vago de la clase tanto para lo bueno como para lo malo.En 2008 fue de las ultimas en caer y aun no ha subido,,una subida a 13 eu podria poner el ibex a 9500,aunque yo los 13-14 no los espero hasta al menos dentro de 3-5 años


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días señores.
> 
> Desaparece una unos días y Janus se hace la estética. pero me parece que se ha buscado un asesor de moda cercano al de Rajoy
> 
> ...



Atendemos la sugerencia y cambiamos de bando.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2013 at 11:38 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Eso es verdad no hay que seguir al señor mercado.Aun asi ahora mismo nos encontramos ingentes cantidades en bonos y que poco a poco los inversores estan demostrando que no van a consentir cualquier riesgo a cualquier precio.3 Escenarios o la pasta se va a las mat primas,metales,empresas....Yo veo mas factible la 1 opcion.Sobre si subiremos pues no tengo ni idea ahora si que es verdad que Tef es el alumno vago de la clase tanto para lo bueno como para lo malo.En 2008 fue de las ultimas en caer y aun no ha subido,,una subida a 13 eu podria poner el ibex a 9500,aunque yo los 13-14 no los espero hasta al menos dentro de 3-5 años



La emisión de bonos corporativos tan de moda ahora viene a ser una alternativa de financiación en la que no acuden a los bancos y obtienen cash para refinanciar la deuda. Oh wait, que no van a refinanciar la deuda y es porque necesitan pasta y no tienen quien se la preste.

Es una debilidad porque son más caros que acudir a la banca. Eso sí, se evitan draconianos covenants y demás corsés.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2013 at 11:48 ----------

Hagan esta prueba:


13.837 x su_edad x 73. A ver qué les parece.


----------



## ponzi (15 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Atendemos la sugerencia y cambiamos de bando.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-sep-2013 at 11:38 ----------
> 
> ...



Hay una pila de dinero pululando por medio mundo que yo no se que va a pasar...A lp el vencedor sera el q este posicionado largo pero a corto algun susto por la deuda soberana si que nos vamos a llevar.Muchos inversores estan vendiendo deuda alemana y se lanzan a todo lo que pillan.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../460233-mal-vendiendo-pais-compra-espana.html

Yo desconocia el 70% de estas operaciones,hasta el momento solo estaba al tanto de las de blackrock y goldman sasch.Sobre lo que hablas es impresionante ...Tef ha emitido deuda hibrida perpetua para comprar eplus y encima creo que la demanda ha superado 10 veces la oferta.Al final va a tener razon creo que lo decia peter lynch,nos esperan unos años de burbuja en burbuja con pequeños sustos.Con 7000 mill de habitantes...hay que vigilar las mat primas


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay una pila de dinero pululando por medio mundo que yo no se que va a pasar...A lp el vencedor sera el q este posicionado largo pero a corto algun susto por la deuda soberana si que nos vamos a llevar.Muchos inversores estan vendiendo deuda alemana y se lanzan a todo lo que pillan.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../460233-mal-vendiendo-pais-compra-espana.html
> 
> Yo desconocia el 70% de estas operaciones,hasta el momento solo estaba al tanto de las de blackrock y goldman sasch.Sobre lo que hablas es impresionante ...Tef ha emitido deuda hibrida perpetua para comprar eplus y encima creo que la demanda ha superado 10 veces la oferta.Al final va a tener razon creo que lo decia peter lynch,nos esperan unos años de burbuja en burbuja con pequeños sustos.Con 7000 mill de habitantes...hay que vigilar las mat primas




Hay una liquidez tremenda que va saltando de activo en activo. Solo hay que seguirlo y ahí la regla es "ojos antes que cerebro".

El dinero se mete en emergentes, después salta a USA, después salta a Europa, después salta a los bonos, después salta a las commodites etc... La secuencia es simplemente un ejemplo.

Lo importante de verdad es que el dinero institucional fuertemente inflado por las aportaciones de la gente de a pie a los fondos etc... es como una plaga de langostas. Va de sitio en sitio.

La estrategia es establecer spreads long-short entre el destino y origen de cada saldo.

Estamos de enhorabuena porque hay tanto tanto dinero en el sistema que el mero hecho de su movimiento producirá constantemente burbujas. Y ahí hay que tener la caña de pescar.


----------



## inversobres (15 Sep 2013)

Mundo veleta. Ya se empieza a hablar de los 10k seriamente. Hace ni dos meses estabamos muertos.

No hay por donde entrarle.


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Mundo veleta. Ya se empieza a hablar de los 10k seriamente. Hace ni dos meses estabamos muertos.
> 
> No hay por donde entrarle.



En bolsa, el camino se hace paso a paso. Día a día se va definiendo por dónde ir. Si fuese tan fácil como saberlo meses antes, este foro estaría vacío.


----------



## ponzi (15 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hay una liquidez tremenda que va saltando de activo en activo. Solo hay que seguirlo y ahí la regla es "ojos antes que cerebro".
> 
> El dinero se mete en emergentes, después salta a USA, después salta a Europa, después salta a los bonos, después salta a las commodites etc... La secuencia es simplemente un ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Suerte a cp y solo si eres el mas rapido pero esto va acabar mal.Mientras asistimos a los movimientos de capitales parte de ese dinero se esta quedando en los alimentos mas basicos,la inflacion ya empieza a enseñar a la bestia que lleva dentro y a doble digito,en tan solo dos años el precio de las patatas practicamente se ha duplicado y no es algo aislado,cereales,aceite,pollo,pescado siguen su misma estela.Ahora mismo hay que tener mucho cuidado donde se mete uno a que precios y con que stop,lo que hoy esta de moda mñn resulta que lo aborrece todo el mundo.Creo que la forma mas clara de ejemplificar la escena es como tu muy bien has dicho...estamos ante una plaga de langostas anglosajona y de color verde.


----------



## egarenc (15 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Atendemos la sugerencia y cambiamos de bando.]
> 
> Hagan esta prueba:
> 
> ...



Domingo x la mañana, empanamiento total, una pista?


----------



## BlueLaser (15 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Domingo x la mañana, empanamiento total, una pista?



Tu pruébalo y verás que divertido.

Yo lo he probado con el 69


----------



## inversobres (15 Sep 2013)

Janus, yo pienso una cosa, y que conste que es una opinon: no creo que volvamos a niveles ya vistos por abajo, estamos comenzando a ver un periodo de subidas continuas fruto de la politica expansiva, compras de bonos masivas y tipos bajos.

Las bajadas que veamos... meras correcciones. Vamos lo que es infla...r globos (cion).

Que conste que es una opinion, otra cosa son mis comentarios vacilones para animar. Su opinion, como es logico, tiene mas peso que la mia, hay mucho mimbre detras.

Un saludo.

Pd: si le vuelven a banear mandeme un mp, soy discreto y eficiente xD.


----------



## erpako (15 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Atendemos la sugerencia y cambiamos de bando.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-sep-2013 at 11:38 ----------
> 
> ...



Qué gracioso: tu edad duplicado por 4.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Madre mia Reve en que plaza has toreado...Ahora vas a tener un problema,no se como vas a superarte.Es como el que prueba un joselito y acto seguido le obligan a comer chopped



Créame, no hace falta irse a la alta cocina para comer bien. Hay días que comes con la vista y otros que te gusta un plato con cuerpo, usted ya me entiende :rolleye: Tengo pendiente mirarme hoy el tema de Bestinver, confío encontrarle por aquí esta tarde para las FAQ..... ahora me retiro, ayer compré unas colas de rape y para platos gourmet soy el cocinero oficial además de sommelier (comme on dit en France ou Sumiller como decimos en nuestra tierra), una "maldición" saber cocinar, que tenemos los hombres de mi familia. 







Yo que nunca he sido amigo del tempranillo y los blancos gallegos comienzan a aburrirme (no comprendo la deria (locura) que hay con los Rioja).

Fent país, vinos de la Terra Alta o Conca de Barberà en Tarragona y l'Empordà (Girona), hay una pequeña bodega en Cantallops (Vinyes dels Aspres) que tienen un tinto (Negre dels Aspres) excelente.

Si alguien se anima a venir por aquí me comprometo a llevarlo de ruta de vinícola. Enviarse las cajas de vino a casa ya corre de su cuenta


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Domingo x la mañana, empanamiento total, una pista?



Pues ojos antrs que cerebro. Vigilen el carbon y hagan trading dias y semanas vista. Eoenes, ampers, timofs .....


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Janus, yo pienso una cosa, y que conste que es una opinon: no creo que volvamos a niveles ya vistos por abajo, estamos comenzando a ver un periodo de subidas continuas fruto de la politica expansiva, compras de bonos masivas y tipos bajos.
> 
> Las bajadas que veamos... meras correcciones. Vamos lo que es infla...r globos (cion).
> 
> ...



Evidentemente no sabemos cuando pero lo veremos a 20,000 con tiempo e inflaccion. Ten en cuenta que es un indice que va echando los fracasos ye introduce nuevos valores.


----------



## BlueLaser (15 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pues ojos antrs que cerebro. Vigilen el carbon y hagan trading dias y semanas vista. Eoenes, ampers, timofs .....



Ampers? Habiendose salido los de Ezentis? Aun le ves potencial de subida?


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Ampers? Habiendose salido los de Ezentis? Aun le ves potencial de subida?



Estas comprando algo mas arriba de un euro. El tiempo lo pondra por encima de cuatro. Es un tema de sentido comun y de paciencia.

Evidentemente pueden bajar pero estoy hablando de largo plazo. En tiempps recientes ha habido un impprtante vplumen y la salida de ezentis y otros castuzos no ha bajado el valor. En castellano quiere decir que ha habidp una gran rotacion del equity y los que eatan ahora no estan perdiendo dinero. Ellos aguantaran y manipulatan para sacar rendimiento a su pasta. A mi gusta mucho el tipo de astroc. Es un tio muy listo. Esta envidiado por muchos pero un analisis de su track concluye que ea un crack.


----------



## wetpiñata (15 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personalmente me encantan los Alella, bastante difíciles de encontrar en carta fuera de Catalunya. Además son sabores que tengo tan asociados a Barcelona y más concretamente a sus veranos que me ponen de buen humor con el primer sorbo.

Nota contrarian: El crawl de Canal 24h anunciando que el ibex va a subir un 7% y que acabará 2013 en 9.500


----------



## BlueLaser (15 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estas comprando algo mas arriba de un euro. El tiempo lo pondra por encima de cuatro. Es un tema de sentido comun y de paciencia.
> 
> Evidentemente pueden bajar pero estoy hablando de largo plazo. En tiempps recientes ha habido un impprtante vplumen y la salida de ezentis y otros castuzos no ha bajado el valor. En castellano quiere decir que ha habidp una gran rotacion del equity y los que eatan ahora no estan perdiendo dinero. Ellos aguantaran y manipulatan para sacar rendimiento a su pasta. A mi gusta mucho el tipo de astroc. Es un tio muy listo. Esta envidiado por muchos pero un analisis de su track concluye que ea un crack.



Vaaaaaale, estás hablando de largo plazo.

Yo es que por ahora me muevo en el medio plazo (semanas), y mi capacidad de inversión está bastante distribuida, moviendola de un valor a otro, por lo que el largo plazo me reduciría esos saltos. Pero tomo nota del consejo y lo agradezco.


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Vaaaaaale, estás hablando de largo plazo.
> 
> Yo es que por ahora me muevo en el medio plazo (semanas), y mi capacidad de inversión está bastante distribuida, moviendola de un valor a otro, por lo que el largo plazo me reduciría esos saltos. Pero tomo nota del consejo y lo agradezco.



Cuidado que no es un consejo, es una reflexion.

Consejos no doy cuando para mi no tengo.


----------



## ponzi (15 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Créame, no hace falta irse a la alta cocina para comer bien. Hay días que comes con la vista y otros que te gusta un plato con cuerpo, usted ya me entiende :rolleye: Tengo pendiente mirarme hoy el tema de Bestinver, confío encontrarle por aquí esta tarde para las FAQ..... ahora me retiro, ayer compré unas colas de rape y para platos gourmet soy el cocinero oficial además de sommelier (comme on dit en France ou Sumiller como decimos en nuestra tierra), una "maldición" saber cocinar, que tenemos los hombres de mi familia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo hace unos meses probe unos vinos extremeños por la latina y me quede impresionado.En españa tenemos productos muy buenos,en algunos casos me atreveria a decir que simplemente no tienen competencia.Cocinar no es ninguna maldicion,hombre riojas hay muchos es una zona muy amplia,los mejores suelen ser en las zonas mas calidas y con tierra mas rojiza,a mi me gusta mas un rioja puro que uno que viene con do pero mas bien es de navarra...aunque es un tema mas personal. Ademas yo creo que los rioja en general son muy ciclicos les afecta mas la climatologia que por ejemplo a un ribera.No se si fue por el 95-96 que pego el sol con ganas por la zona de logroño, uno de esos años fue una de las mejores añadas de la decada.En bestinver en legal creo q vienen los informes desde su fundacion,nada garantiza que vayan a ser los mejores los proximos 20 años pero ya tienen un historial que dudo mucho que vayan a dar grandes sustos, yo no los defiendo porque sean los mejores si no porque dentro de lo que entiendo creo q es de lo mejor que hay.Por ejemplo que no usen derivados o que los nombres de las empresas no roten demasiado a mi me da confianza,hay empresas donde se tiran 7-10 años,en bmw al menos llevan 4-5 años.Piensa que llevan 20 años comprando empresas en España,ya se conocen a los gestores.Cometeran errores porque es inevitable pero como tienen 100 emp en cartera en aquellas que ven que pueden estar asumiendo mas riesgo pues invierten menos.En pescanova tenian muy poquito...a pesar de eso creo que ya llevan este año +20%


----------



## Misterio (15 Sep 2013)

Creo en lo que piensa Janus, Draghi ha hecho de Bernanke cogiendo toda la mierda de los bancos y cambiándosela por liquidez, así que lo lógico es que el Ibex que es de los más castigados ahora vaya para arriba aunque la economía no lo hará.

De todas maneras si ahora cae se oirá el "es que es el sentimiento contrario" y si sigue subiendo como un tiro la frase será "no se puede ir contra tendencia".


----------



## Krim (15 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Domingo x la mañana, empanamiento total, una pista?



No tiene mayor importancia, es un burdisimo truco matemático para sacar números repes.


Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2013)

Escenario que manejo.

Fallo alcista a lo largo de las próximas semanas, caída hasta los 7800 - 8000.

En el siguiente primario alcista tocamos los 22.000 ....


----------



## paulistano (15 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Escenario que manejo.
> 
> Fallo alcista a lo largo de las próximas semanas, caída hasta los 7800 - 8000.
> 
> En el siguiente primario alcista tocamos los 22.000 ....




Ves los 6.XXX por algún lado?


(Mira que te has levantado hoy optimistaienso


----------



## ponzi (15 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Escenario que manejo.
> 
> Fallo alcista a lo largo de las próximas semanas, caída hasta los 7800 - 8000.
> 
> En el siguiente primario alcista tocamos los 22.000 ....



Y mientras las patatas a un euro,la gasolina por encima de los 2,el aceite de oliva a 4-5 ,el pescado y carne mas corriente por encima de los 20 el kilo...Vamos que la bolsa sera la ultima de nuestras preocupaciones


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ves los 6.XXX por algún lado?
> 
> 
> (Mira que te has levantado hoy optimistaienso



Cada vez me cuesta más verlos pero dependerá de que ocurra con los US el año que viene. Si el primer tramo usano a la baja en el nuevo mercado primario bajista es violento, sí que es posible que nos vayamos en el culibex a los 6000.

Necesito que vuelva ANHQV con su gráfico de largo plazo y los niveles de 4.XXX ::

---------- Post added 15-sep-2013 at 12:13 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Y mientras las patatas a un euro,la gasolina por encima de los 2,el aceite de oliva a 4-5 ,el pescado y carne mas corriente por encima de los 20 el kilo...Vamos que la bolsa sera la ultima de nuestras preocupaciones



Sí, esa mal llamada clase media - alta de manirrotos y wannabes van a estar un poco apretados :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## inversobres (15 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Escenario que manejo.
> 
> Fallo alcista a lo largo de las próximas semanas, caída hasta los 7800 - 8000.
> 
> En el siguiente primario alcista tocamos los 22.000 ....



Nos va a salir inflacion hasta por el culo de aqui a una decada. Solo hay que verlo en la calle. Mientras unos aplaudian las politicas de BCE/FED otros (como aqui) nos echabamos las manos a la cabeza.

Disfruten de lo inyectado.


----------



## ponzi (15 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Cada vez me cuesta más verlos pero dependerá de que ocurra con los US el año que viene. Si el primer tramo usano a la baja en el nuevo mercado primario bajista es violento, sí que es posible que nos vayamos en el culibex a los 6000.
> 
> Necesito que vuelva ANHQV con su gráfico de largo plazo y los niveles de 4.XXX ::
> 
> ...



Yo cada vez que miro mi carro de la compra la verdad veo las patatas mas como un articulo de lujo que como uno de primera necesidad.A este paso la gente va a comer las peladuras de las patatas.Parece de risa pero las patatas han subido mas que el sp500.


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Nos va a salir inflacion hasta por el culo de aqui a una decada. Solo hay que verlo en la calle. Mientras unos aplaudian las politicas de BCE/FED otros (como aqui) nos echabamos las manos a la cabeza.
> 
> Disfruten de lo inyectado.



Hay que estar preparados. Para algunos no va a ser un problema.

La situación igual que en los últimos años: el que tenga deudas está sentenciado.

Esto va de vaciar el poder adquisitivo de la peña y en ello están.


----------



## inversobres (15 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo cada vez que miro mi carro de la compra la verdad veo las patatas mas como un articulo de lujo que como uno de primera necesidad.A este paso la gente va a comer las peladuras de las patatas.Parece de risa pero las patatas han subido mas que el sp500.



Lo de las patatas ha sido de traca este año. Y la fruta que te contare, yo tengo manzanos y me las pagan a puta risa, ahora vaya ud. al super y menudo palo.

Hemos de echarle cojones ahora que podemos.


----------



## ponzi (15 Sep 2013)

Me río yo de todos aquellos que hablan de deflación.... donde? Sera en los sueldos porque vamos yo no veo que la comida baje ni a tiros, de hecho esto se parece bastante a la inflación de los 90 de algunos países sudamericanos....A este paso iremos al super con billetes de 500.

http://www.eleconomista.es/economia...n-un-37-el-aceite-un-24-y-la-fruta-un-22.html


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Cada vez me cuesta más verlos pero dependerá de que ocurra con los US el año que viene. Si el primer tramo usano a la baja en el nuevo mercado primario bajista es violento, sí que es posible que nos vayamos en el culibex a los 6000.
> 
> Necesito que vuelva ANHQV con su gráfico de largo plazo y los niveles de 4.XXX ::
> 
> ...




Cuesta verlos tanto como que no se ven ::

Habéis tardado en ver que la luz afuera de la trinchera era el sol y no el fuego del infierno.


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cuesta verlos tanto como que no se ven ::
> 
> Habéis tardado en ver que la luz afuera de la trinchera era el sol y no el fuego del infierno.



Todavía estoy esperando que me contestes sobre los gitanos y rumanos que está desvalijando tu barrio ::::::


----------



## Misterio (15 Sep 2013)

Mirar como esta Grecia como va su PIB y ahora observar su índice, creo que los mínimos estuvieron en menos de 500 puntos sino estoy equivocado y ya esta semana casi ha tocado los 1000, vamos que ha doblado su valor con el país en ruinas.


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2013)

*El colapso de nuestra querida España
Juan L*aborda (14-09-2013) 

La dinámica en la que está envuelta la economía española no permite ver la luz al final del túnel. Muy al contrario, si no se hace nada para cambiarla en los siguientes trimestres, se producirá un colapso a nivel económico, financiero y social. La combinación no puede ser más explosiva: insostenibilidad de la deuda, deflación por endeudamiento, destrucción de empleo y pérdida de competitividad. Las tremendas desigualdades sociales unidas a la explosión de una burbuja financiera global nos darán la puntilla final.

La ortodoxia económica hizo un diagnostico absolutamente erróneo de las razones que hay detrás de la actual crisis sistémica. Ni entendió ni entiende lo que es una recesión de balances. Desconoce cómo se forman los beneficios empresariales (son hilarantes aquellos análisis que sugieren una mejora de beneficios por reducción de costes). Sus recetas económicas, altamente tóxicas, están llevando a las economías de medio mundo a un callejón sin salida.

Olvídense, por lo tanto, de la verborrea que hay detrás del aparato mediático, económico, y académico próximo al actual ejecutivo. El encefalograma en esos entornos es prácticamente plano. Pero vayamos por partes.

*Insostenibilidad de la deuda
*
La deuda total de nuestra economía, privada y pública, se aproxima a los 4,5 billones de euros, alrededor del 425% de nuestro PIB. Hablemos con claridad, ya saben nuestra opinión, no se puede pagar, es impagable, y lo saben. Pero no solo no hacen nada sino que desde 2010 se han promovido políticas económicas que tienen como objetivo último que sean los contribuyentes quienes sufraguen los desaguisados de los sectores privados que generaron la actual crisis sistémica -bancario, inmobiliario, y monopolios naturales-. Y derivado de estas políticas se detectan dinámicas divergentes en la acumulación de la deuda.

Por un lado, hay un proceso de reducción de la deuda privada concentrado exclusivamente en familias y empresas no financieras. Como consecuencia de ello estamos en una recesión de balances privados: el consumo y la inversión, y por lo tanto la demanda interna, se han hundido, todo se destina a reducir esa deuda, especialmente complicado en un contexto de bajadas de rentas salariales.

Mientras, el sector financiero, insolvente, que fue quien concedió esa deuda, continuó incrementando la suya en plena crisis. Normal, ya que son los contribuyentes -vía FROB, SAREB y avales a esa deuda bancaria- quienes están sufragando sus multimillonarias pérdidas. Como consecuencia se produce una explosión del volumen de deuda pública.

El último dato conocido, correspondiente al segundo trimestre de 2013, publicado esta semana por Banco de España, sitúa el volumen de deuda de las Administraciones Públicas, según el protocolo de déficit excesivo, en el 92,2%, nuevo récord histórico. La acumulación de deuda pública durante los años Rajoy no alcanza parangón en nuestra historia democrática: ha pasado del 70,4% a finales de 2011 al 92,2% actual. Normal, la política económica de Rajoy se diseño en beneficio de las élites financieras y de nuestros acreedores. Rescates bancarios y carga financiera explican esta explosión.

*Deflación por deuda

*El IPC de agosto de 2013, publicado también esta semana, confirma que España está en deflación por deuda. En agosto de 2013 las tasas de variación interanuales del IPC general a impuestos constantes aceleraron su caída al pasar de -0,2% a -0,5%, y la inflación subyacente de -0,3% a -0,4%. En septiembre de 2013, teniendo en cuenta que la subida del IVA se aplicó con fecha 1 de septiembre de 2012, la inflación en nuestro país entrará en territorio negativo.

Pero este descenso en los precios no está asociado a progresos tecnológicos y mejoras de productividad, como sugieren alguno de los espabilados que pueblan algún que otro Ministerio. El descenso de precios se debe en última instancia a los estragos sufridos por nuestra demanda interna, proceso que se acelerará por la incapacidad de los deudores para pagar sus deudas, salvo que se cambien radicalmente las actuales políticas económicas.

*España pierde competitividad

*Paradojas de la vida, desde que llegó al poder el actual ejecutivo los índices de competitividad han empeorado. Tal como puede verse en el gráfico adjunto, publicado por Banco de España, todos los indicadores de competitividad –con precios industriales, precios de consumo, valores unitarios de la exportación- no han dejado de subir, lo que representa una pérdida de competitividad, ver nota a pie de página. Entonces, ¿de qué mejora de la competitividad hablan Montoro, Guindos, y compañía?

El hilo argumental del gobierno es que gracias a sus políticas de oferta las empresas españolas son más competitivas, exportan más, y el sector exterior es nuestra tabla de salvación. ¡No! La razón real del incremento de las exportaciones es el hundimiento brutal de la demanda interna y la necesidad de nuestras empresas, haciendo de ésta virtud, de buscarse la vida allende nuestras fronteras.

El escenario actual de nuestra querida España, por lo tanto, no puede ser más desolador: insostenibilidad de la deuda, deflación por endeudamiento, destrucción de empleo, pérdida de competitividad, y empobrecimiento de la ciudadanía. Y en este contexto serán, finalmente, los mercados financieros los que acabarán dando la puntilla a nuestro país. La mayor parte de activos financieros están sobrevalorados, y es cuestión de tiempo esperar a que se desate la siguiente fase de venta masiva de los mismos. Ello sacará a la luz las miserias de nuestra economía.


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Todavía estoy esperando que me contestes sobre los gitanos y rumanos que está desvalijando tu barrio ::::::



Che, mi barrio no es Sanchinarro. Una esplendorosa M40 nos separa.

Si llegan los rumanos esos, les diré que mejor se queden en tu barrio donde viven o cohabitan como pueden.


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Che, mi barrio no es Sanchinarro. Una esplendorosa M40 nos separa.
> 
> Si llegan los rumanos esos, les diré que mejor se queden en tu barrio donde viven o cohabitan como pueden.



Los robos y palos ya están en El Encinar :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los robos y palos ya están en El Encinar :ouch::ouch::ouch:



El vallado electrónico de la urbanización no ha dado warning alguno ni hemos tenido que soltar a los pitbulls. Seguimos en DEFCON 4. Todo tranquilo.


----------



## HisHoliness (15 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo hace unos meses probe unos vinos extremeños por la latina y me quede impresionado.



Bodegas Habla verdad? Sorprendentemente buenos. Habla n.7 son palabras mayores.


----------



## egarenc (15 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Bodegas Habla verdad? Sorprendentemente buenos. Habla n.7 son palabras mayores.



los Monasterio de Tentudia tampoco están mal


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

Joder con el TASE!!!!!


----------



## egarenc (15 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Na estoy asimilando donde me metido...así si baja a 7 me dolerá menos.Espero que ante la mejora de ofertas y servicios los márgenes sobre EBITDA en Europa dejen de ser una sangria, al menos este año parece que están aguantando el tipo.



ponzi, si baja a 7 hipoteco mi casa, a los niños no porque les he cogido cariño :no::rolleye:


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Necesito que vuelva ANHQV con su gráfico de largo plazo y los niveles de 4.XXX ::





Te puedo pasar la página de su blog ::

---------- Post added 15-sep-2013 at 16:58 ----------




wetpiñata dijo:


> Personalmente me encantan los Alella, bastante difíciles de encontrar en carta fuera de Catalunya. Además son sabores que tengo tan asociados a Barcelona y más concretamente a sus veranos que me ponen de buen humor con el primer sorbo.



No están mal, pero últimamente esa DO ha recibido varios premios y se les está subiendo a la cabeza, vía precio.

Yo por ejemplo los Priorat ni los miro, desde que Robert Parker dijo que era un néctar de dioses todo el mundo pierde el culo por tomarlo. A 40 euros la botella? Are you fucking kidding me? Un vino que puedes masticar no es para mi paladar y para mi el Priorat es ese vino a granel que veía comprar a mi abuelo para mezclar con gaseosa.

El secreto son las pequeñas bodegas con poca producción y nada de pompa, donde todo el vino sale de sus viñas. Ahí hay auténticos tesoros a precios muy razonables.


----------



## BlueLaser (15 Sep 2013)

Atencion! Ahora ya es oficial: Nos vamos hacia la gran bajista

Razonamiento? Lean lo que dicen los analistos:

Los expertos prevén que el Ibex suba un 7% hasta fin de año - elEconomista.es


----------



## NaNDeTe (15 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Atencion! Ahora ya es oficial: Nos vamos hacia la gran bajista
> 
> Razonamiento? Lean lo que dicen los analistos:
> 
> Los expertos prevén que el Ibex suba un 7% hasta fin de año - elEconomista.es



Yo lo que interpreto es que quieren que se sume gente al carro para inflar aun mas la cotizacion, antes de una correccion hasta posiblemente los 7800 points desde...9500? 10400? que esa si nos pillara en bragas


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Sep 2013)

¿Queréis guano? A finales de agosto el gobierno americano suspendió todos los permisos para su personal militar (los tres ejércitos) desde el 28 de septiembre hasta el 5 de noviembre. Esto no ha sucedido nunca antes, ni siquiera durante la guerra de Iraq.

Sacad vuestras conclusiones.... la mía es que será en octubre ::


----------



## BlueLaser (15 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Queréis guano? A finales de agosto el gobierno americano suspendió todos los permisos para su personal militar (los tres ejércitos) desde el 28 de septiembre hasta el 5 de noviembre. Esto no ha sucedido nunca antes, ni siquiera durante la guerra de Iraq.
> 
> Sacad vuestras conclusiones.... la mía es que será en octubre ::



Será en octubre..., será en octubre...

Con la mala suerte que tenemos con ese mes será entre el 1 y el 5 de noviembre


----------



## paulistano (15 Sep 2013)

Pues qué queréis que os diga, leyendo el hilo se ve un sentimiento alcista de cojones, pero de cojones.

De toro.

Y me viene a la cabeza que veremos post como los siguientes:

- Los larguistas: "Joder, he entrado con el ibex en 9.000 en SAN, va por 8.500 a ver si recupera o me convertiré en himbresoh a largo plazo".

- Los bajistas: "Joder, soy gilipollas, el ibex a 9.000 puntos era un regalo, no sé por qué coño no me puse corto, habría hecho el año....ya vamos por 7.600 y sólo he pillado 100 puntos en un metesaca"


----------



## ponzi (15 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Bodegas Habla verdad? Sorprendentemente buenos. Habla n.7 son palabras mayores.



Creo que era de la bodega PQ,aunque no estoy del todo seguro.Se me da mejor recordar numeros que palabras.Tenia trazas de algo mas aparte de vino,era muy sutil.Si es el que digo a mi me dejo muy buen sabor de boca.

Vinos de Extremadura de Bodegas Alvear | Uvinum


----------



## NaNDeTe (15 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues qué queréis que os diga, leyendo el hilo se ve un sentimiento alcista de cojones, pero de cojones.
> 
> De toro.
> 
> ...



Conclusion: entrar con la mitad del capital dedicado a hinmersion


----------



## ponzi (15 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Te puedo pasar la página de su blog ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-sep-2013 at 16:58 ----------
> 
> ...



Esa es la clave de un buen rioja,ir a las bodegas pequeñas.Es por logica una marca del tipo Carrion comprara lo que pille y lo etiquetara con su nombre,la producion tiene un limite,no es lo mismo un vino de la rioja alta que baja.Las grandes marcas muchas veces sacrifican calidad en pro del volumen de la cifra de negocios.


----------



## Crash (15 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> *Pues qué queréis que os diga, leyendo el hilo se ve un sentimiento alcista de cojones, pero de cojones.*
> 
> De toro.
> 
> ...



Opino igual. :cook:


----------



## Cantor (15 Sep 2013)

reve, yo voy mucho por bcn, lástima que sea a currar, porque si no, me ponía de vinos hasta el cu..... ::

llévame!!!! :XX:


----------



## ponzi (15 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> ponzi, si baja a 7 hipoteco mi casa, a los niños no porque les he cogido cariño :no::rolleye:



Tampoco hay que meterse tan fuerte...No vaya a ser que me equivoque y me mandeis a una banda de albanokosovares ...Eso he pensado al leer el post de otro forero defendiendo a Janus "No se preocupe si vuelven a bloquear su usuario,yo me encargare y creame sera suficiente..."Parecia el mismisimo Dragui


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (15 Sep 2013)

back to base, despues de pulirme las plusvis comiendo rocas y otras excentricidades en un caserio al ladito de Donosti.







Solo entro a decirles que prueben garnachas, de rioja o de navarra, por 10-15 euros hay autenticas obras de arte.

Mañana toca actualizarse analizando los cierres semanales.

ps(pirata): TEF 11,2 (algunas veces hasta se acierta : )


----------



## BlueLaser (15 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues qué queréis que os diga, leyendo el hilo se ve un sentimiento alcista de cojones, pero de cojones.
> 
> De toro.
> 
> ...



Yo es que no apuesto a indices, compro acciones "baratas" y vendo, si puede ser, mas caras, pero salvo Jazztel no he tocado el IBEX35, con lo que salvo una debacle, puede que el IBEX baje a los 8000 y sin embargo mis acciones suban.


----------



## ponzi (15 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El vallado electrónico de la urbanización no ha dado warning alguno ni hemos tenido que soltar a los pitbulls. Seguimos en DEFCON 4. Todo tranquilo.



Sinceramente antes de caer el encinar y la moraleja cae todo Madrid.Hay que ser realistas, de toda la vida las zonas mas ricas de Madrid han sido La moraleja,Zona cercana al palacio Real,Barrio Salamanca.Hay que tenerlo muy claro no es que estas zonas subieran de repente es que toda la vida han vivido los ricos de Madrid y eso no va a cambiar.Otra cosa muy diferente son los paus.Quien tiene una casa en la moraleja no es porque tenga 10000 en el banco seguramente esa cifra la multiplique por 100,200 o 500.Es de cajon ningun banco daba 600.000 palos al primer mindundi que viese por la calle,ya de primeras se le exige un 20% como minimo de entrada eso son 120.000 mas luego que la letra no supere el 40% de los ingresos de la unidad familiar.Tan solo esos 2 requisitos excluyen al 80%-90% de la poblacion.Otra historia son las hipotecas de 150k-300k donde las cajas financiaban hasta el 120% del valor del inmueble a gente que no tenia muchas veces ni 5000 eu en el banco.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2013 at 17:56 ----------




La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> back to base, despues de pulirme las plusvis comiendo rocas y otras excentricidades en un caserio al ladito de Donosti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Garnacha yo lo he probado de Navarra pero es un rosado,para una tapita de quesos excelente eleccion


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Te puedo pasar la página de su blog ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-sep-2013 at 16:58 ----------
> 
> ...



Pásame ese blog ... ::


----------



## egarenc (15 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tampoco hay que meterse tan fuerte...No vaya a ser que me equivoque y me mandeis a una banda de albanokosovares ...Eso he pensado al leer el post de otro forero defendiendo a Janus "No se preocupe si vuelven a bloquear su usuario,yo me encargare y creame sera suficiente..."Parecia el mismisimo Dragui



era un decir, ni loco meto todos los huevos en la misma cesta. Creo que unas Tef a 7 tiene que significar que muchas otras estén a buen precio...diversificaría

---------- Post added 15-sep-2013 at 18:29 ----------

*Garnacha yo lo he probado de Navarra pero es un rosado,para una tapita de quesos excelente eleccion*

yo voy a tiro seguro, tempranillo. Uno, que es de madrugar :rolleye:


----------



## Claca (15 Sep 2013)

Un gráfico por encargo, AXA:







Todavía mantiene intacta la inercia alcista, pero tal y cómo están las cosas hay que esperar más bien un recorte que nuevas subidas. El aspecto de fondo del gráfico es muy bueno y apunta a seguir escalando hasta la zona señalada, pero para que os hagáis una idea, podría recortar hasta esos 12,65 y seguiría manteniendo el objetivo. Mi recomendación sería cerrar el chiringuito y esperar la corrección para buscar nuevamente la entrada, puesto que no la veo por ahora lanzando el tercero. La estructura está bien definida y nos dará una pista sobre el calado de la corrección y los posibles puntos de entrada.


----------



## ponzi (15 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> era un decir, ni loco meto todos los huevos en la misma cesta. Creo que unas Tef a 7 tiene que significar que muchas otras estén a buen precio...diversificaría
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-sep-2013 at 18:29 ----------
> 
> ...





Es raro que las veamos a 7,aunque en el mercado puede pasar de todo.A 7 son 32000 mill a 10 unos 46000 y a 14 los 65000 mill que en una situacion normalizada deberia al menos valer Tef.En 2010 ganaran mas de 10.000 mill y este año es factible que se acerquen a 4000.Al margen de los contra (deuda+competencia) a su favor tienen que los flujos de caja pues no han caido un 50%,hablo de memoria pero creo que de 18000 a 15000 mill ,que si pueden caer a 12000 mill pero antes de que eso pase habra indicios claros para salirse con un cierto margen de seguridad.En el pais no hay ninguna empresa que mueva tanto dinero al margen de los bancos y porque ese dinero es prestado.


----------



## amago45 (15 Sep 2013)

Para los fiscalistas del foro, creo que esto ya ha salido otros meses, pero fusilo info obtenida en diasdebolsa.com, como utilizar dividendos para generar un saldo negativo que compensaremos con el resto de rentas obtenidas.

Vamos a suponer un ejemplo:
Sabemos que Telefónica, el 15 de Junio reparte un dividendo de 1€ por acción. El día anterior, 14 de Junio, la acción cotiza en 10 €. Ese 15 de Junio, al repartir 1 € de dividendo, automáticamente la cotización del valor comienza en 9 €.
Si realizamos una compra el día 14 y una venta el 15 tendremos:
•	Una pérdida patrimonial inferior a 1 año por valor de 1€ (9€ Precio de venta – 10 € Precio de compra). Irá a nuestra Base Imponible General.
•	Un cobro de dividendo por valor de 1€, que irá a nuestra Base Imponible del Ahorro.

El saldo neto evidentemente es cero, pero habremos conseguido redistribuir nuestras rentas dentro del esquema del Impuesto:

1.	Por la parte cobrada vía dividendo pagaremos un tipo fijo (21% si forma parte de los primeros 6.000 € que recibimos dentro de la base del ahorro, 25% hasta los 18.000 € siguientes y 27% a partir de 24.000€).
2.	Por la pérdida patrimonial generada, tendremos derecho a compensar con el resto de rentas obtenidas (hasta ese límite del 10%)

Siempre y cuando el resto de rentas obtenidas tributen a un tipo superior a ese 21/25/27% del punto 1, estaremos obteniendo un beneficio.

Únicamente en caso de gap de apertura podemos encontrarnos con un saldo neto diferente a cero.


Como indica el ejemplo, para los que tengan un IRPF mayor que 27% estaría reduciendo la base imponible y por tanto reduciendo el tipo impositivo ???


----------



## wetpiñata (15 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Queréis guano? A finales de agosto el gobierno americano suspendió todos los permisos para su personal militar (los tres ejércitos) desde el 28 de septiembre hasta el 5 de noviembre. Esto no ha sucedido nunca antes, ni siquiera durante la guerra de Iraq.
> 
> Sacad vuestras conclusiones.... la mía es que será en octubre ::




Articulo del NYT de hoy mismo sobre la psicosis de octubre : :

When the Frost Is on the Pumpkin, and Often on Stocks

Basado en este estudio:

Our autumn of discontent


----------



## Tono (15 Sep 2013)

Me uno al debate sobre el futuro que viene. Para eso estamos aquí, para hablar de bolsa, ya que en el bar de abajo sólo se habla insulsamente de fútbol, vino y tetas. 
:: ¿he dicho vino y tetas? ::

Personalmente cada vez veo más cerca los 7550, que no hace tanto marcaron el mínimo este año. 
¿en qué me baso? 

Por un lado en la situación económica actual, mas cerca del colapso que de la recuperación. Creo que no tiene discusión: la deuda aumenta, estamos pagando más por los intereses aunque la prima de riesgo baje, ya que el principal es cada vez mayor. Ergo, mayores recortes y menor gasto público.
La recaudación y el PIB bajan: las promesas futuras de crecimiento de las previsiones de distintos organismos, hasta que se cumplan no son más que sueños húmedos.

Por el otro lado, el del IBEX, parece claro que las últimas subidas han estado basadas sobre todo en la banca mediana y constructoras. Desde el 300% de Sacyr, el 200% de FCC, 200% del Popular, Sabadell y Bankinter. Curiosamente las empresas que en peor situación están y más difícil lo tienen de cara al futuro.

Las empresas con una buena base fundamental apenas han subido: Inditex ha subido 70 céntimos desde principios de año, BME un modesto 10%, TRE ha bajado, Grifols está bajando. Como mucho están consolidando las posiciones perdidas. Mediaset es la que destaca con una buena subida. 

Los bluechips de banca, energías y telecomunicaciones no han movido apenas sus valores: el Santander no ha recuperado su valor de principios de año, BBVA y TEF apenas han subido unos céntimos, Repsol está en valores del mes de mayo, Iberdrola no se ha movido, Endesa en movimiento lateral todo el año, Red Eléctrica igual.

Mi conclusión: la subida del IBEX está basada en los valores más especulativos y a los que les queda por pasar todavía lo peor de la crisis. Se ha burbujeado a conciencia su valor y la gacelada ha entrado al calor de las subidas. Ahora se intenta hacer lo mismo con el resto de valores creando una falsa euforia sin ninguna vergüenza en todos los medios.

Para los que estamos en bolsa como ahorradores, con la primera meta conseguida (conservar lo que tienes y batir la inflación) creo que es el mejor momento para ver los toros desde la barrera y disfrutar con una buena botella de mencía, el único vino español que se llevaban los Papas al Vaticano:


----------



## wetpiñata (15 Sep 2013)

Parece que el CSU triunfa en Bavaria pero los del FDP no consiguen ni representación. Una de cal y otra de arena para Angela.

ZDF.de - Startseite - ZDF.de

Merkel's Conservatives Triumph in Bavarian Vote - ABC News


----------



## Economista1982 (15 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Me uno al debate sobre el futuro que viene. Para eso estamos aquí, para hablar de bolsa, ya que en el bar de abajo sólo se habla insulsamente de fútbol, vino y tetas.
> :: ¿he dicho vino y tetas? ::
> 
> Personalmente cada vez veo más cerca los 7550, que no hace tanto marcaron el mínimo este año.
> ...



Absolutamente de acuerdo. 

Deuda real que a final del año estará en torno al 100% del Pib, (ya sabemos todos el maquillaje con las empresas públicas), records de paro, posible nuevo rescate a Grecia, crisis nacionalista en España, retirada de estímulos en usa, elecciones alemaans....yo prefiero estar fuera u operar intradía, si me pierdo la subida irracional a los 10.000 mala suerte, pero por mucho que la bolsa anticipe la recuperación económnica no me creo que este se consolide.

Hemos marcado nuevos máximos de 2 años, cuando corrija lo hará hasta un mínimo creciente, en mi opinión, pero tanto para irnos arriba ya....


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Sep 2013)

Privados enviados :fiufiu:

Sois unas marujas ::


----------



## ponzi (15 Sep 2013)

Analisis muy certero Tono.Yo ahora mismo no haria mucho el cabra loca en bolsa.Los buenos negocios estan estables y todo el mundo sabe cuales son, solo han subido los malos ya sea por recompras de cortos o por movimientos especulativos dentro del balance.Si se opera ahora mismo con Sacyr,Fcc y Prisa hay que tener muy claro a que se esta jugando.A mi mas que Grecia lo que de verdad me da miedo son las verguenzas de los bancos alemanes.Por eso mismo prefiero estar en Tef,no es ni de lejos la mejor opcion pero es como tener el dinero en la cuenta,opera en diferentes paises,genera flujos de cajs de 15000 mill y tiene liquidez suficiente para aguantar dos años con los mercados cerrados.Ademas por su mala gestion esta cotizando con descuento.Al precio que entre no creo que vea una caida superior al 30%, al menos solo por panicos bursatiles otro tema es que el negocio pueda verse deteriorado a lp.


----------



## tarrito (15 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Privados enviados :fiufiu:
> 
> Sois unas marujas ::



dijo lo de; "por mí y por todos mis compañeros" ?? ::


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Sep 2013)

Madre mía, falto unos días y me encuentro con las prisas a 0,29
Y yo vendí a 0,208 aburrida de la vida, el 5 de septiembre
Enhorabuena a los agraciados. ¿Que pasará mañana?


----------



## paulistano (15 Sep 2013)

Que qué pasará mañana? 

Subir si o si. 

Más que nada porque no se llene de llorones el hilo. 

Animo, me paso algo parecido con sacyr.. Todo el verano dentro.... Que si 2,60. Que no rompe los 3....y ahora disparada. 

Mañana a las 9 tenemos la respuesta, esperemos no haya avalancha de ventas, no creo.... Cerro casi en máximos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Sep 2013)

Mañana? Voy corto, así que adivine.... y lo que es peor, el paper trader también va corto :ouch:


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Sep 2013)

vaya avatar janus con estilo.......... si señor
¿de dónde sacas los problemas de mates?¿ te los inventas?


----------



## Tono (15 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> ...A mi mas que Grecia lo que de verdad me da miedo son las verguenzas de los bancos alemanes.Por eso mismo prefiero estar en Tef,no es ni de lejos la mejor opcion pero es como tener el dinero en la cuenta...



Imponderables como Siria, Grecia, Alemania, el tapering, etc hay muchos, yo diría que demasiados.
Pero la realidad de España es la que es, el resto no va a hacer mejorar las expectativas de un país con más de un 50% de paro juvenil, donde el nº de jubilados crece a ritmos por encima del 5% anual y cuya deuda (suma de pública y privada) por habitante es récord del mundo mundial. 

Consideras TEF un valor refugio, siempre los fue, pero ahora mismo está en el punto más delicado de su historia. No va a desaparecer por arte de magia como Pescanova y demás chicharros pero si cae, caerá muy hondo y rápido (si sube lo hará mucho pero de forma lenta, tienen muchos errores que depurar y mucha deuda que pagar). Ni siquiera me creo que paguen el dividendo en efectivo prometido.ienso:

Veo más estabilidad en Inditex, BME o Mediaset como valores refugio, una vez que se estabilice esta etapa alcista, ya que ahora están en máximos anuales. Incluso TRE o Red eléctrica me parecen mejor opción que TEF. Cobrar el dividendo mientras esperas y dormir tranquilo hasta que llegue la oportunidad de vender para mí no tiene precio.

Y ante las duda no pasa nada por estar fuera, moverte por depósitos remunerados con disponibilidad inmediata tipo ING, repartir el dinero en varias cuentas ante el riesgo de chipriotazos y paciencia.


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Es raro que las veamos a 7,aunque en el mercado puede pasar de todo.A 7 son 32000 mill a 10 unos 46000 y a 14 los 65000 mill que en una situacion normalizada deberia al menos valer Tef.En 2010 ganaran mas de 10.000 mill y este año es factible que se acerquen a 4000.Al margen de los contra (deuda+competencia) a su favor tienen que los flujos de caja pues no han caido un 50%,hablo de memoria pero creo que de 18000 a 15000 mill ,que si pueden caer a 12000 mill pero antes de que eso pase habra indicios claros para salirse con un cierto margen de seguridad.En el pais no hay ninguna empresa que mueva tanto dinero al margen de los bancos y porque ese dinero es prestado.



A 14 euros está bien y el sumamos otros 3 euros de balanceo del EV bajando 15,000M euros de la deuda. Le pones el dividendo y es un pelotazo bueno.


----------



## Misterio (15 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Consideras TEF un valor refugio, siempre los fue, pero ahora mismo está en el punto más delicado de su historia. No va a desaparecer por arte de magia como Pescanova y demás chicharros pero si cae, caerá muy hondo y rápido (si sube lo hará mucho pero de forma lenta, tienen muchos errores que depurar y mucha deuda que pagar). Ni siquiera me creo que paguen el dividendo en efectivo prometido.ienso:
> 
> Veo más estabilidad en Inditex, BME o Mediaset como valores refugio, una vez que se estabilice esta etapa alcista, ya que ahora están en máximos anuales. Incluso TRE o Red eléctrica me parecen mejor opción que TEF. Cobrar el dividendo mientras esperas y dormir tranquilo hasta que llegue la oportunidad de vender para mí no tiene precio.



Algunos parecéis mi mujer , yo pienso como Ponzi y Janus sobre telefónica, que es lo peor que le puede pasar que baje tanto la cotización que le haga una OPA?, esa estructura no va a desaparecer, en todo caso otro pez más grande se la comerá así que el dinero (no necesario) que metas en esas empresas es como tenerlo guardado a salvo de posibles chipriotazos.


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Madre mía, falto unos días y me encuentro con las prisas a 0,29
> Y yo vendí a 0,208 aburrida de la vida, el 5 de septiembre
> Enhorabuena a los agraciados. ¿Que pasará mañana?



Mientras que no vuelva a 0,2 euros ..... está bien. Va a ir a golpe de noticia. Si se mantiene el volumen puede multiplicar por 2. Es una acción de riesgo por lo que hay que ser ambicioso.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2013 at 21:05 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> vaya avatar janus con estilo.......... si señor
> ¿de dónde sacas los problemas de mates?¿ te los inventas?



Bastantes son inventados pero aún no me ha dado por obsesionarme por inventarme acertijos o temas evidentes para postear.

Soy bastante aficionado a una comunidad en Google+ llamada Mathematics. De ahí sale el siguiente:

A shirt costs 97 $.
U don't have 97 $ so u went to take from your dad 50 $ and another 50 $ from your mom. 
Soo 50+50=100 $(fine!!!).
So you went to buy the 97 $ shirt and u have left with 3 $.
U gave 1 $ to your dad 1 $ to your mom and 1 $ is left for u.
So your dad still needs from u 49 $ and your mom still needs 49 $
49 $+49 $=98 $
98 $+1 $(that u took)=99 $.
Still 1 $ to complete the 100 $.
Where is this 1 $!!!!!!!!
Good luck!


----------



## Tono (15 Sep 2013)

Misterio dijo:


> Algunos parecéis mi mujer , yo pienso como Ponzi y Janus sobre telefónica, que es lo peor que le puede pasar que baje tanto la cotización que le haga una OPA?, esa estructura no va a desaparecer, en todo caso otro pez más grande se la comerá así que el dinero (no necesario) que metas en esas empresas es como tenerlo guardado a salvo de posibles chipriotazos.



Mañana inventan, por decir algo, un sistema de telefonía/internet eficiente y barato a través de la red eléctrica y todo el tinglado de TEF te diré yo lo que vale.

No es cuestión de ser un cobardica, que también :, si no de elegir. ¿que tiene TEF que no tengan otras en cuanto a seguridad? BME comprada a 19-21€ garantiza un 7-8% de dividendos, SAN casi un 10%, Inditex, Red Eléctrica, Mediaset... hay más opciones

Janus, pareces mi hija vistiendo y desvistiendo a la Barby.


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Mañana inventan, por decir algo, un sistema de telefonía/internet eficiente y barato a través de la red eléctrica y todo el tinglado de TEF te diré yo lo que vale.
> 
> No es cuestión de ser un cobardica, que también :, si no de elegir. ¿que tiene TEF que no tengan otras en cuanto a seguridad? BME comprada a 19-21€ garantiza un 7-8% de dividendos, SAN casi un 10%, Inditex, Red Eléctrica, Mediaset... hay más opciones



Se intentó el PLC hace años, eso sí que era una amenaza, pero la calidad de los hilos de cobre del tendido eléctrico es deplorable.

Hay que reconocer que en su día TEF optó por explotar el ADSL en el cobre contra la tendencia de los cableros que llenaron la red de coaxial con transmisiones por encima de los 500M. Ahí tuvo suerte porque nunca habían soñado en ser capaces de obtener tanta velocidad de un puto hilo de cobre. Se aprovecharon de los estudios y desarrollos de nuevas modulaciones digitales por parte de universidades y vendors como Alcatel ..... Y lo que te rondaré morena.


----------



## Tono (15 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Where is this 1 $!!!!!!!!
> Good luck!



Tiene trampa. Tienes que sumar los 2€ que has devuelto ya, no el que te queda en el bolsillo.


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

Vamos a ver como comienza el IBEX a las 00:00 y qué sucede hasta mañana a las 09:00. Puede haber movimiento especialmente si empieza ahora fuerte, en ese caso mañana de 08:00 a 08:30 puede haber tomate. Pondremos el despertador.


----------



## tesorero (15 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mientras que no vuelva a 0,2 euros ..... está bien. Va a ir a golpe de noticia. Si se mantiene el volumen puede multiplicar por 2. Es una acción de riesgo por lo que hay que ser ambicioso.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-sep-2013 at 21:05 ----------
> 
> ...



Es un problema de error contabilización.
Debes 100 $ (50 y 50).
Con esto financias la compra de 97 $, con lo que sobran 3 $. 
Devuelves 2 $ (1 y 1), por lo que el otro se sigue manteniendo.
Así en el activo tenemos 97 $ de la camisa, más 1$ de cash. Total: 98 $
En el pasivo tenemos dos deudas de 49 $. Total: 98 $
El gazapo del problema está en sumar el 1 $ a la deuda, en vez de al activo.


----------



## paulistano (15 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Tiene trampa. Tienes que sumar los 2€ que has devuelto ya, no el que te queda en el bolsillo.




97 de la camisa, lo dividimos entre 2 y nos da 48,5.

Luego 48,5 del padre y lamadre han ido a la camisa....

Me sobran 3....doy la mitad 1,5 euros a cada uno y ya les he devuelto los 50 euros.

Pero sí, tiene truco, mosquea bastante::


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

Yo lo resumiría más fácil.

Debes 98 pero tienes uno en el bolsillo por lo que debes 97 que es lo que vale la camisa. Si cambias la camisa por lo que vale, 97, y le sumas el dolar que te estás intentado safar ..... tienes los 98 que es lo que debes porque los otros dos ya los devolvistes.

Es el típico problema para comenzar una sesión de formación un lunes y ver si la peña viene empanada o no.


----------



## ponzi (15 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Imponderables como Siria, Grecia, Alemania, el tapering, etc hay muchos, yo diría que demasiados.
> Pero la realidad de España es la que es, el resto no va a hacer mejorar las expectativas de un país con más de un 50% de paro juvenil, donde el nº de jubilados crece a ritmos por encima del 5% anual y cuya deuda (suma de pública y privada) por habitante es récord del mundo mundial.
> 
> Consideras TEF un valor refugio, siempre los fue, pero ahora mismo está en el punto más delicado de su historia. No va a desaparecer por arte de magia como Pescanova y demás chicharros pero si cae, caerá muy hondo y rápido (si sube lo hará mucho pero de forma lenta, tienen muchos errores que depurar y mucha deuda que pagar). Ni siquiera me creo que paguen el dividendo en efectivo prometido.ienso:
> ...



Claro que es mejor inditex,tiene caja neta y encima vende en China pero vale 4 veces mas que en 2009,Bme y mediaset tienen un buen negocio ainque limitado porque solo operan en un pais y dependen del volumen y la publicidad.Tre es ciclica pero como tiene caja neta es un valor seguro, Ree tambien es un buen negocio pero puede que algun dia cambie la regulacion y deje de serlo.Por supuesto que Tef tiene problemas la diferencia es que cotiza por debajo de los minimos de 2009 y hay menos acciones en circilacion ademas tiene 10000 mill menos de deuda que hace un año,factura parecido y su flujo de caja apenas ha caido un 15%-20%.Yo creo que ni subira ni caera rapido principslmente por su capitalizacion.Cualquier financiero inutil seria capaz de reducir la deuda de tef a la mitad en menos de una decada....Otra cosa es que quieran


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

Amigo mío,

en términos de inversión de bolsa se puede decir con mucha seguridad que TimoF es mucho mejor que esas acciones que comentáis. Entre otras cosas porque todo lo bueno y caja que tienen ya está reflejado en el precio en bolsa, cosa que no sucede en TimoF.

Si hay algo que he aprendido en bolsa durante años es que las grandes ganancias en bolsa se producen cuando se está en el valor cuando se produce la mejora y no cuando ya se ha producido.

Ya sabes y estamos aprendiendo lo beneficioso en términos de reward supone que se mejore la deuda pasando valor entre los conceptos que intervienen en el EV.

Al respecto de la caja, ojo que es mejor no tener y generarla que tener y gastarla en inversiones que vete tú a saber qué retorno generan.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Sep 2013)

Janus ese ya me lo sé, pero dejaré a la forería devanarse los sesos ::

Bien resuelto cracks!


----------



## Claca (15 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Mañana inventan, por decir algo, un sistema de telefonía/internet eficiente y barato a través de la red eléctrica y todo el tinglado de TEF te diré yo lo que vale.
> 
> No es cuestión de ser un cobardica, que también :, si no de elegir. ¿que tiene TEF que no tengan otras en cuanto a seguridad? BME comprada a 19-21€ garantiza un 7-8% de dividendos, SAN casi un 10%, Inditex, Red Eléctrica, Mediaset... hay más opciones
> 
> Janus, pareces mi hija vistiendo y desvistiendo a la Barby.



TEF VS BME:













TEF No ha decidido dirección todavía, pero BME sigue bien con pintas de alcanzar el objetivo planteado meses atrás como segundo impulso, sólo queda ver si, en un momento en que el mercado en general apunta a corregir, aguanta el buen aspecto de su estructura más acelerada. Por ahora sorprende su buen comportamiento.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Sep 2013)

Ande vas con cien mil pavos??????????????

Clacatrack!!!!


----------



## Claca (15 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ande vas con cien mil pavos??????????????
> 
> Clackatrac!!!!



Ojalá, pero yo soy pobre.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Sep 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Ojalá, pero yo soy pobre.










:fiufiu::::XX:


----------



## tesorero (15 Sep 2013)

No sé si este gráfico es muy de fiar, pero por si arroja algo de luz, ahí va. Es del IBEX en mensual.

Este año 2013 parece que ha dibujado un H-C-H invertido. Y digo parece porque no sé exactamente si la figura es así, porque el RSI no acompaña.

Esa bajista que aparece es la gran bajista.


----------



## ponzi (15 Sep 2013)

Claca dijo:


> TEF VS BME:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has metido los dividendos, en estas con todo lo que han repartido queda distorsionado el gráfico.Ten en cuenta que Tef no ha repartido nada durante un año..Clackerty hoy los madrileños tenemos la mejor peli de Batman, "El caballero oscuro".... Nolan es simplemente un genio...Sobre los 100k, es mas divertido ir poco a poco, eso de forrarse rápido es demasiado aburrido.


----------



## Claca (15 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Has metido los dividendos, en estas con todo lo que han repartido queda distorsionado el gráfico.Ten en cuenta que Tef no ha repartido nada durante un año..Clackerty hoy los madrileños tenemos la mejor peli de Batman, "El caballero oscuro".... Nolan es simplemente un genio...Sobre los 100k, es mas divertido ir poco a poco, eso de forrarse rápido es demasiado aburrido.



Los gráficos que yo cuelgo incluyen dividendos siempre, así que al contrario, lo que se ve refleja la evolución efectiva para el inversor


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Sep 2013)

Claca, ese triangulo roto que pintas en TEF....:fiufiu: :fiufiu:

Olvídalo, no había visto que:

a) Gráfico sin descontar dividendo (por que lo usas en este caso?)
b) Gráfico escala semanal ::


----------



## BlueLaser (15 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a ver como comienza el IBEX a las 00:00 y qué sucede hasta mañana a las 09:00. Puede haber movimiento especialmente si empieza ahora fuerte, en ese caso mañana de 08:00 a 08:30 puede haber tomate. Pondremos el despertador.



Como que "a ver como comienza el IBEX a las 00:00", es que hay operaciones del IBEX antes de las 9h? Quien puede operar? Donde se ven esas operaciones? (modo novatus maximus OFF)


----------



## Tono (15 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo mío,
> 
> en términos de inversión de bolsa se puede decir con mucha seguridad que TimoF es mucho mejor que esas acciones que comentáis...



Tienes razón, pero la discusión es otra. Estamos hablando de meterte en un valor, en un momento de inestabilidad, como refugio no como inversión. 
El momento de ITX fue otro, yo todavía conservo un paquete de acciones compradas en 2008 a 33€ y otro, con dos cojones, en el 2009 a 23 ::, pensando que de perdidos al río. Fueron momentos duros para este valor, pero bien compensados ahora .
Este año sin embargo entré en ella como refugio, en 7 meses le saqué un dividendo de 1,1€ por acción más un 4,5% después de Montoro. Y todavía espero entrar otra vez antes de acabar el año para repetir la jugada. Es difícil llevarte un sobresalto, de hecho cualquiera que hubiera jugado con 500 acciones este año entrando a 99-100 y saliendo a 103-104 se hubiera llevado entre 2000-3000€ todos y cada uno de los meses entre febrero y hoy, sus movimientos fueron casi de reloj de precisión. A esto yo lo llamo refugiarte.
Lo mismo pasa con BME pero en plazos más largos, con la salvedad de que el dividendo por sí sólo garantiza una buena rentabilidad.

Claca muchísimas gracias por la comparativa TEF/BME, me has abierto los ojos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Como que "a ver como comienza el IBEX a las 00:00", es que hay operaciones del IBEX antes de las 9h? Quien puede operar? Donde se ven esas operaciones? (modo novatus maximus OFF)



En IG puedes ver la cotización premarket.


----------



## Claca (15 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Claca, ese triangulo roto que pintas en TEF....:fiufiu: :fiufiu:
> 
> Olvídalo, no había visto que:
> 
> ...



¿Cómooor? Los dividendos están descontados siempre en mis gráficos, en el caso de TEF también. El gráfico es en semanal para que se vea lo sencillo que resulta identificar el movimiento lateral del valor.

Edito para aclararlo: cuando he dicho a ponzi que incluyen dividendos, me refiero a que están descontados, pero es que vamos a ver, es lo mismo. Cuando cobras un dividendo se descuenta del precio, lo comido por lo servido. Los gráficos con dividendos descontados ayudan a ver la evolución real de tu inversión sin que tengas que ponerte a sumar y restar manualmente, otra cosa son las consideraciones fiscales, pero ahí yo ya no me meto. Un error común es aislar los dividendos de la tendencia, pero en realidad forman parte de la misma, lo vemos con un ejemplo:

Tienes 100 acciones de GAS NATURAL que cotizan a 10 y resulta que "pagan" un 1 euro al año. El día que reparten, la cotización pasa a 9, pero tú te embolsas un euro. Tenías 1000 euros en valor y ahora tienes 900 +100 de dividendo, es decir, tienes exactamente lo mismo aunque el precio haya "caído" (o al revés, tienes lo mismo a pesar de haber cobrado). Si a lo largo del año la acción se queda en 9, la tendencia habrá sido neutral, y los gráficos reflejarán este hecho mostrando una cotización plana. Por lo tanto, para que realmente ganes dinero, no sólo has de cobrar, sino que el precio debe ser superior a lo que tenías justo después de producirse el pago de dividendo. Siguiendo el ejemplo anterior, si te pagan un 1, pero al terminar el año el precio termina en 9,5, habrás ganado 0,5 céntimos por acción si vendes entonces, lo que se vería como tendencia alcista en el gráfico. 

Espero que se entienda ahora, si no miraré de rescatar un post que lo explicaba con ejemplos reales de varios gráficos.


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2013)

Patapaaaaaaalo

no te pierdas Prowl ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Sep 2013)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Cómooor? Los dividendos están descontados siempre en mis gráficos, en el caso de TEF también. El gráfico es en semanal para que se vea lo sencillo que resulta identificar el movimiento lateral del valor.



Vaya empanada que tengo....:ouch: :ouch: :ouch: :ouch:


----------



## tarrito (15 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vaya empanada que tengo....:ouch: :ouch: :ouch: :ouch:



y a cuánto las tradea usted?

por aquí la de pisto con atún a 3.50€/u.


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Como que "a ver como comienza el IBEX a las 00:00", es que hay operaciones del IBEX antes de las 9h? Quien puede operar? Donde se ven esas operaciones? (modo novatus maximus OFF)



IG Markets, no está el patio para dejar pasar oportunidades de reward. Es habitual operar a esa hora y levantarse por la mañana a recoger el reward. Suele funcionar bastante en la plata.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2013 at 22:42 ----------

Bueno, me voy a poner las galas de Padrino porque aquí hace falta poner algo de orden. El que se mueva, zas.


----------



## BlueLaser (15 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> IG Markets, no está el patio para dejar pasar oportunidades de reward. Es habitual operar a esa hora y levantarse por la mañana a recoger el reward. Suele funcionar bastante en la plata.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-sep-2013 at 22:42 ----------
> 
> Bueno, me voy a poner las galas de Padrino porque aquí hace falta poner algo de orden. El que se mueva, zas.



Dios, que pardillo! Yo pensaba que solo podia operar de 9h a 17h!!!


----------



## Claca (15 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vaya empanada que tengo....:ouch: :ouch: :ouch: :ouch:



Mírate este post, que lo he encontrado rapidito:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...visto-ibex-35-mayo-2011-a-30.html#post4384534



Claca dijo:


> Sobre invertir a largo plazo, sin miramientos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el segundo gráfico habría que sumar todos los dividendos desde la compra hasta la fecha propuesta en el ejemplo, pero el resultado sería lo que nos muestra el primer gráfico, a duras penas 50 céntimos de beneficio por acción en unos 10 años, muy por debajo de lo que te quita la inflación en el mismo periodo.


----------



## Cantor (15 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Se intentó el PLC hace años, eso sí que era una amenaza, pero la calidad de los hilos de cobre del tendido eléctrico es deplorable



cierto, pero fue más complicado que eso. En resumen podríamos decir que el cable es de pena, la tecnología no estaba madura y las eléctricas no entendían el negocio de las telecomunicaciones/banda ancha, lo suyo es la energía y punto.
Ahora andan, pero sin hacer tanto ruido, mirando el tema smart grid, pero eso es baja velocidad, para leer contadores etc...


----------



## tesorero (15 Sep 2013)

Me traigo esto de la guarde, me ha hecho gracia.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Sep 2013)

Pon el hilo coño!!!!


----------



## Misterio (15 Sep 2013)

Vaya gap el €, como el Ibex venga igual ...


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

Vamos a calentar motores. Saber siempre es bueno pero no se calienten todavía. Aún seguimos con retalazos de calor del verano. Hay que tener paciencia.

Mi nuevo avatar indica que la plaza puede esperar.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Sep 2013)

Estoy mirando brokers para buy and hold.

ING tenía buena pinta con sus 0€ de custodia y dividendos, pero cuando he visto el rejonazo de 0.25% con 12€ como mínimo por operación me ha dado un pasmo.
Activo Trader es más caro que Bankinter con los 8€ de tarifa plana que se rentabilizan a partir de 8.000€(en comparación con Activo).

Cuál recomendáis, tengo un varios follones abiertos con mi banco actual y el mes que viene cierro la cuenta.


----------



## tesorero (15 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pon el hilo coño!!!!



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ec-mas-subnormal-que-harold-papanander-2.html

´Sus órdenes


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

Cantor dijo:


> cierto, pero fue más complicado que eso. En resumen podríamos decir que el cable es de pena, la tecnología no estaba madura y las eléctricas no entendían el negocio de las telecomunicaciones/banda ancha, lo suyo es la energía y punto.
> Ahora andan, pero sin hacer tanto ruido, mirando el tema smart grid, pero eso es baja velocidad, para leer contadores etc...



El concepto real de Smartgrid es el relativo a controlar el consumo de forma dinámica. Los contadores digitales tienen aún sus complicaciones porque no existe un estándar de comunicaciones. Ahora mismo el canal de transmisión de las medidas están siendo gestionadas con ofertas de Movistas, Orange etc.... a precio de derribo.

Aquí tienes un tema interesante de Smartgrid en España:

Smartcity Málaga: un modelo de gestión sostenible para las ciudades del futuro Endesa.com


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Sep 2013)

Misterio dijo:


> Vaya gap el €, como el Ibex venga igual ...



El dólar está palmando contra el euro y el yen.... fíjate que el EUR/JPY viene plano.


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Estoy mirando brokers para buy and hold.
> 
> ING tenía buena pinta con sus 0€ de custodia y dividendos, pero cuando he visto el rejonazo de 0.25% con 12€ como mínimo por operación me ha dado un pasmo.
> Activo Trader es más caro que Bankinter con los 8€ de tarifa plana que se rentabilizan a partir de 8.000€(en comparación con Activo).
> ...



Créeme que para cuatriplicar una inversión a largo plazo con dividendos y demás, esa comisión de ING Direct no duele. Una inversión a años vista en Bankinter te despluma con la comisión de custodia ....


----------



## Cantor (15 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El concepto real de Smartgrid es el relativo a controlar el consumo de forma dinámica. Los contadores digitales tienen aún sus complicaciones porque no existe un estándar de comunicaciones. Ahora mismo el canal de transmisión de las medidas están siendo gestionadas con ofertas de Movistas, Orange etc.... a precio de derribo.
> 
> Aquí tienes un tema interesante de Smartgrid en España:
> 
> Smartcity Málaga: un modelo de gestión sostenible para las ciudades del futuro Endesa.com



no hay un único standard pero ya casi.... en usa están más adelantados, cierto que aún les queda, pero hasta google anda metida


----------



## Algas (15 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Estoy mirando brokers para buy and hold.
> 
> ING tenía buena pinta con sus 0€ de custodia y dividendos, pero cuando he visto el rejonazo de 0.25% con 12€ como mínimo por operación me ha dado un pasmo.
> Activo Trader es más caro que Bankinter con los 8€ de tarifa plana que se rentabilizan a partir de 8.000€(en comparación con Activo).
> ...



Si aguantas acciones como mínimo un año ING sale más barato que ninguna otra de lejos, ya que no pagas ni custodia ni mantenimiento*. Y a más de un año la diferencia es abismal. Eso sí, SOLO para buy&hold.



*Para que no te cobren hay que hacer 1 compra por semestre NATURAL, es decir dos al año en total.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Créeme que para cuatriplicar una inversión a largo plazo con dividendos y demás, esa comisión de ING Direct no duele. Una inversión a años vista en Bankinter te despluma con la comisión de custodia ....



Hay que estar más de dos años dentro del valor para que el coste sea menor con ING.


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a calentar motores. Saber siempre es bueno pero no se calienten todavía. Aún seguimos con retalazos de calor del verano. Hay que tener paciencia.
> 
> Mi nuevo avatar indica que la plaza puede esperar.



Se me olvidó lo importante 

Coal Miners: More Room to Run? - Stocks To Watch - Barrons.com

King Coal Losing Grip on Its Crown

Coal's Canary Not Dead Yet

Coal: Bad, but Maybe Not Getting Worse - Yahoo Finance

Coal Industry Cries Foul Over Obama Emission Rules - Bloomberg

3 Coal Miners Square Off With Natural Gas

Three Miners Readying For Steel's Rebound

Investors Can Still Benefit From Going With Coal [Arch Coal Inc, Walter Energy, Inc., Market Vectors-Coal ETF] - Seeking Alpha

Is Arch Coal Destined for Greatness? (ACI)

http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2013/09/14/chinas-airpocalypse-peak-coal.aspx

---------- Post added 15-sep-2013 at 23:31 ----------




Cantor dijo:


> no hay un único standard pero ya casi.... en usa están más adelantados, cierto que aún les queda, pero hasta google anda metida



Hasta donde sé el problema es que multitud de contadores antiguos no admiten más allá de enviar un par de datos telemáticamente y desde luego nada de control remoto. Irán cambiándose pero poco a poco, eso llevará un importante tiempo.

Google hace unos años obtuvo la licencia de generación y comercialización de electricidad pero si no estoy equivocado, hace pocos meses que renunció a ella.


----------



## BlueLaser (15 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Créeme que para cuatriplicar una inversión a largo plazo con dividendos y demás, esa comisión de ING Direct no duele. Una inversión a años vista en Bankinter te despluma con la comisión de custodia ....



Janus, 4 avatares en una tarde indican que eres casi como una tia con el "que me pongo" y la cama llena de vestidos, que lo sepas


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hay que estar más de dos años dentro del valor para que el coste sea menor con ING.



Es que TimoF está para estar 5 años.


----------



## Tono (15 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Estoy mirando brokers para buy and hold.
> 
> ING tenía buena pinta con sus 0€ de custodia y dividendos, pero cuando he visto el rejonazo de 0.25% con 12€ como mínimo por operación me ha dado un pasmo.
> Activo Trader es más caro que Bankinter con los 8€ de tarifa plana que se rentabilizan a partir de 8.000€(en comparación con Activo).
> ...



Yo lo he estado mirando y al final me he decidido por ING, me parece la opción más barata y cómoda. Aparte de que gente del hilo comentó que estaba muy satisfecha. Además tienes el 2,40% promocional y el 1% de interés, sin comisiones, mientras estás en liquidez.

El truco de Bankinter me parece que está en lo que cobran por custodia, un clavo de un 0,20 trimestral sobre el nominal de cada valor (o eso entiendo yo mirando las tarifas) así como sobre dividendos y cupones 
https://broker.bankinter.com/www/es-es/cgi/broker+comisiones?secc=CGRA&subs=OTRA

La opción más económica ahora es la de oficinadirecta del POP, con tarifa plana de 2,5€ pero exigen domicialición de nomina y recibos. Creo que fue Algas el que me dijo que dudaba de su buen funcionamiento.
Bolsa Nacional - Broker online - Oficinadirecta.com Grupo Banco Popular


----------



## paulistano (15 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Janus, 4 avatares en una tarde indican que eres casi como una tia con el "que me pongo" y la cama llena de vestidos, que lo sepas




Yo he llegado a pensar que ha programado un bot para trolear al personal:ouch:


----------



## HisHoliness (15 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo he llegado a pensar que ha programado un bot para trolear al personal:ouch:



Se debería poner un pepino con el uniforme de comercial de ADSL de telefónica. Jajaja


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Janus, 4 avatares en una tarde indican que eres casi como una tia con el "que me pongo" y la cama llena de vestidos, que lo sepas



Te lo flipas. Ahora que hay guerra a la vista, se pone de moda lo moro.


----------



## Tono (15 Sep 2013)

Para mí que Janus se ha picado con los cambios de avatar de bertok y le está pasando sus modelitos por todas las narices para que vea que tiene más fondo de armario.


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Para mí que Janus se ha picado con los cambios de avatar de bertok y le está pasando sus modelitos por todas las narices para que vea que tiene más fondo de armario.



Venga, si no te es suficiente me voy a poner a lo moro moro moro moro y en cinco minutos me meto en reunión para decidir ataque.


----------



## HisHoliness (15 Sep 2013)

Ibex 35, superlativo ¡a contracorriente!


“El Estado es la única organización que obtiene sus ingresos, no a través de contribuciones voluntarias o el pago por servicios prestados, sino a través de la coerción. (...) el Estado obtiene su renta mediante el uso de la compulsión, es decir, la amenaza de la cárcel y la bayoneta.” Murray Rothbard


En circunstancias normales, me atrevería a afirmar con mucha contundencia que hay que comprar acciones españolas sin dudarlo, pero hoy más que nunca los verdaderos Traders vivimos en la continua incertidumbre, de hecho, somos incertidumbre y en parte por ello me fascina este negocio, esta profesión. Asumo el reto, arriesgo, tomo decisiones y mantengo una actitud claramente frontal y a la vez transversal, entiendo el mercado y acato, decido y ejecuto en contra de todos; de la opinión general, de la coyuntura del mercado y de mis instintos más primarios, … ¿Algo mejora eso? No, sin lugar a dudas, esto es Trading, la esencia del libre mercado, despiadado y voraz, apto solamente para valientes.
El estado anímico del inversor español va ganando confianza a medida que el selectivo va superando resistencias. Sin embargo, a pesar de las buenas noticias del selectivo español, los mercados financieros internacionales siguen anticipando que las bolsas mundiales están cambiando las tendencias primarias del ciclo económico.

He venido anticipando durante los últimos meses en mi tribuna de opinión que las bolsas van frenando su ímpetu alcista, pero hay varios argumentos que me hacen pensar que todo sigue su curso. En las últimas semanas, estamos viendo una ola de operaciones de M&A (fusiones y adquisiciones) que suelen sucederse en la parte alta del ciclo económico. El exceso de liquidez existente en las compañías hace posible operaciones mastodónticas como la de Verizon, que ha emitido nada menos que una emisión de 49 billones de USD de deuda corporativa. La compra de los gigantes de internet Microsoft y Google de las operadoras de móviles Nokia y Motorola, suponen un nuevo cambio en el mercado de las telecomunicaciones. Los bajos precios en los que cotizan algunas de las compañías europeas junto con el exceso de liquidez de la bolsa americana, nos hacen prever posibles OPAS que podrían animar a las bolsas europeas, como de hecho está sucediendo en el sector de las telecomunicaciones. Pero el sector de las Telecos no debería ser el único catalizador de las bolsas europeas, de hecho el principal catalizador que me hace sobreponderar la bolsa europea en general y española en particular, es el reajuste de las diferentes primas de riesgo, es decir la que mide el diferencial entre el yield y la tasa de dividendos. El inversor internacional está muy interesado en España y prueba de ello es el interés de AT&T por Telefónica y de inversores internacionales por Banc Sabadell, Pescanova y Jazztel. El Ibex 35 tiene sus ingresos internacionalizados y el 40% de sus ventas provienen de mercados internacionales. Sin embargo, el movimiento del selectivo español no viene respaldado por los mercados financieros internacionales. Nos encontramos inmersos en una coyuntura de mercado jamás vista por nadie y por más que como humanos, pretendamos saber que sucederá, la incertidumbre es más salvaje que nunca.

Si nos centramos en el selectivo, mi ambición defendida el 24 de junio, anunciada bajo el título “IBEX 35, al borde del precipicio”, ha dado sus frutos llevada a cabo bajo mi estrategia denominada Black Eagle, buscando arranque a la contra y anticipando un movimiento direccional que hoy podemos decir que ya está vigente. Es decir, el IBEX 35 está en tendencia y ahora el precio está al libre albedrío del mercado, con los 11.000 puntos en el horizonte y mucha incertidumbre, tal vez excesiva, pero a la vez apasionante. El mercado es apto para valientes y mientras se discute acerca de si está lateral, bajista o alcista, éste no cesa en su mejora.







Los 8.828 puntos como máximo relativo anterior, marcaban la zona de máximo creciente que expone la teoría de Dow, en dicha teoría se anuncia un movimiento en tendencia a la sucesión de máximos y mínimos crecientes y eso es lo que el mercado ha verificado y ahora ya tenemos un recorrido de 1.500 puntos arrancando en soporte, ¡no me negarán que la convicción es clave en la operativa!







Pero ¡ojo! ahora no hay que comprar, que esté en tendencia no implica que debamos correr para coger el tren, el camino está lleno de curvas y hay más paradas. Las tendencias se arrancan o se continúan y ahora que se ha confirmado el arranque hay que buscar continuación y ésta se busca en las pautas correctivas, por lo tanto mientras el IBEX 35 no haga mínimos decrecientes, aprovecharemos las correcciones para acumular posiciones.



En los últimos meses, parafraseando a Einstein he defendido que si buscamos resultados distintos, necesitamos cosas distintas y lo vigente no ha sido capaz de levantar al IBEX 35 por encima de los 9.000 puntos. Pero el mercado ahora se ha vuelto codicioso y la codicia se alimentará del ego y nadie puede predecir la locura humana. Lo que tengo claro es que para que hayan resultados distintos, es decir, que nuestro selectivo supere los 9.000 puntos, necesitamos cosas distintas, que lideren el mercado las Blue Chip; Inditex, Ferrovial, OHL, Grifols, Amadeus, Dia y compañía… ¡Ya han hecho su trabajo! ahora es la hora de BBVA, Santander, Telefónica, Repsol e Iberdrola, si los grandes lideran el IBEX, se plantearán los 5 dígitos y a tenor de lo que vemos en el BBVA y en Telefónica, parece que el mercado así lo entiende. El BBVA ha fulminado sus resistencias y está en una zona ideal de Break Out, lo que podría dar un tirón tendencial al principal banco español actualmente. En efecto, algo cambia en el mercado y el BBVA nos manifiesta que el mercado busca ¡valor!



Telefónica va un poco rezagada respecto al BBVA, pero ha roto niveles clave y aunque le queda trabajo por delante, su aspecto técnico ha mejorado. 







En ese instante pienso y planteo. Mi decisión es comprar. Pero no puedo ser excluyente de la coyuntura global y ahí nace el reto más pasional, aquel que consiste en ir a la contra. La bolsa mundial es el principal indicador adelantado de la economía y a la vez el bono se adelanta a la tendencia principal del mercado. Podríamos decir que habitualmente, los bonos a 10 años empiezan el mercado bajista 6 meses antes que la renta variable y ésta, 6 meses antes que la economía.







El bono americano empezó su mercado bajista hace 5 meses lo que confirma y da validez al posible patrón de giro del Dow Jones, que podría formase en forma de hombro-cabeza-hombro, con una duración total de 6 meses. Obviamente el mercado es alcista, pero lo que buscaba lo tenía y el precio más allá de la hipótesis es meramente un Set Up, un punto de partida que acompañaré de un Stop Loss para cortar las pérdidas de un algoritmo de gestión monetaria y de un sistema de salidas, para tratar de buscar dirección de ciclo, es decir de largo plazo. 







El desafío del Dow Jones, confirmado por el ya evidente mercado bajista del bono americano, se ve ratificado por la caída del bono alemán. La sinfonía suena al compás, los movimientos corporativos, el mercado bajista de los bonos y un patrón de distribución en la renta variable encajan con la decisión de Bernanke de dar carpetazo a unas políticas que han inyectado en el sistema financiero americano la nada desdeñable cifra de 2 trillones de USD. Héroe o verdugo, Bernanke tiene en sus manos el futuro del capitalismo, pero mientras el sistema económico mundial esté en manos de Bernanke, yo debo ¡decidir, acatar y ejecutar!







Obviamente, tengo dudas, las mismas dudas que comparto con ustedes y que hacen referencia a la posibilidad de cohabitar una tendencia alcista en aceleración en España y un mercado bajista en USA. Mi respuesta es clara, y es todo un desafío para mis instintos, seguiré mi método, seguiré con decisión y mucha convicción mis creencias y compraré IBEX 35 buscando el mercado alcista español y venderé bolsa mundial, bonos y oro buscando el comienzo de un mercado bajista de largo plazo. Al fin y al cabo, mientras entramos en el debate, mi planteamiento se centra en la operativa y en el peor de los casos, me saltará el Stop Loss y dejaré correr las ganancias de una tendencia que debería ser alcista para la bolsa española y bajista para la bolsa americana, los bonos y el oro. El desenlace lo seguiremos, pero si tengo algo claro, es que hoy más que nunca defenderé mi operativa y mi plan de Trading combatiendo mentalmente contra mi misma, aparcando mis miedos y tratando de ser flexible y tenaz para buscar la consistencia y llevar mi Trading al límite y a contracorriente. ¿Me acompañan?

Ibex 35, superlativo ¡a contracorriente!


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Ibex 35, superlativo ¡a contracorriente!
> 
> 
> “El Estado es la única organización que obtiene sus ingresos, no a través de contribuciones voluntarias o el pago por servicios prestados, sino a través de la coerción. (...) el Estado obtiene su renta mediante el uso de la compulsión, es decir, la amenaza de la cárcel y la bayoneta.” Murray Rothbard
> ...




Te dedico mi última visita a Brasil. Cuelgo foto en avatar.


----------



## HisHoliness (15 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Te dedico mi última visita a Brasil. Cuelgo foto en avatar.



Jajaja que grande!


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Jajaja que grande!



Vengo de reunión importante. Se lanzan pepinos de gran tamaño en Siria en las próximas dos semanas.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2013 at 23:57 ----------

Cojonudo ese "no more eminem nigger".::

[YOUTUBE]ieaELPdeUuI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tono (15 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vengo de reunión importante. Se lanzan pepinos de gran tamaño en Siria en las próximas dos semanas.



Si de Bush dependiera no te quepa duda de que ya hubiesen caído unos cuantos..
que pena que no hayas puesto la frase de a tomar por culo! en la foto entre esos 3.


----------



## Janus (16 Sep 2013)

Buscando punto para corto.


----------



## Cascooscuro (16 Sep 2013)

Futuros ibex 9030


----------



## Namreir (16 Sep 2013)

Yo ya avise de los 10.000.


----------



## j.w.pepper (16 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> IG Markets, no está el patio para dejar pasar oportunidades de reward. Es habitual operar a esa hora y levantarse por la mañana a recoger el reward. Suele funcionar bastante en la plata.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-sep-2013 at 22:42 ----------
> 
> Bueno, me voy a poner las galas de Padrino porque aquí hace falta poner algo de orden. El que se mueva, zas.



CFD's sobre los futuros del IBEX??


----------



## Janus (16 Sep 2013)

Namreir dijo:


> Yo ya avise de los 10.000.



Queda room to clean.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 00:05 ----------




j.w.pepper dijo:


> CFD's sobre los futuros del IBEX??



Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 00:06 ----------

Si se pone en 9060 le echamos un buen punto pero hay que ir a dormir que mañana hay avión. Venga, colorado.


----------



## j.w.pepper (16 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Queda room to clean.
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 00:05 ----------
> 
> ...



Pregunta modo pardillo ON: ¿Es posible operar con CFD's sin apalancarse? Es que no me gusta nada esa palabreja.


----------



## Sersantos (16 Sep 2013)

Ojo los futuros del SP

Índice Futuros S&P 500 | Cotizaciones Futuros S&P 500


----------



## Janus (16 Sep 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Pregunta modo pardillo ON: ¿Es posible operar con CFD's sin apalancarse? Es que no me gusta nada esa palabreja.



No man, por lo menos en IG Markets.


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Sep 2013)

Sobre el tema de apalancarse. Lo cubres marcando stops, además tienes las garantías, si palmas, te hace un margin call y adiós muy buenas, no le veo más riesgo que lo que metas en tu cuenta Cfd y acotes con stops.


----------



## Janus (16 Sep 2013)

Entramos cortos.


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Entramos cortos.



Corto en IBEX? 

Con dos cojones.....::

Por cierto, dejo orden de compra de prisa a 0,26....por sí las moscas....


----------



## Janus (16 Sep 2013)

Alemania desbocada y el SP a un 0,15% de máximos históricos. Vamos a ver cómo se juega esta partida. Dicho de antemano, no se debe ir contra tendencia por lo que es una posición de máximo riesgo. El stop 120 pipos más arriba pero dinámico con 10 pipos de actualización.


----------



## nombre (16 Sep 2013)

Larry Summers renuncia a su candidatura como presidente de la Reserva Federal - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (16 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Corto en IBEX?
> 
> Con dos cojones.....::
> 
> Por cierto, dejo orden de compra de prisa a 0,26....por sí las moscas....



Pues quítala y compra viendo el devenir de la sesión de trading no vayas a llevarte una sorpresa y pudieras comprar más abajo. Entró mucho volumen el viernes pero puede ser una enganchada. El trading de medio plazo ahí se tiene que corresponder con la liquidación de la deuda. Si sale una noticia sobre que han refinanciado sería malo porque eso quiere decir que van a esperar más tiempo para colocar sus activos a mayor precios, eso se creen ellos.

O salen noticias sobre ventas de activos o puede haber bajada fuerte al menos coyunturalmente en la serie de precios.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 00:32 ----------




nombre dijo:


> Larry Summers renuncia a su candidatura como presidente de la Reserva Federal - elEconomista.es



Los mercados andan celebrando parece el contagio del TASE a cuenta de que le nigger ha cedido de momento la cuchara. Vaya ridículo que está haciendo y lo más doloroso para él es que el comunista le está ganando por la mano. Un socialista lleva muy mal que le putee un comunista porque un sociata no es más que un comunata en plan buen rollito.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 00:33 ----------

El SP pegado a máximos. Se atreverán a fugarlos de madrugada?.

I said, where are you from?.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 00:35 ----------

Este salto del IBEX es característico de cuando el pescador echa las redes.


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pues quítala y compra viendo el devenir de la sesión de trading no vayas a llevarte una sorpresa y pudieras comprar más abajo. Entró mucho volumen el viernes pero puede ser una enganchada. El trading de medio plazo ahí se tiene que corresponder con la liquidación de la deuda. Si sale una noticia sobre que han refinanciado sería malo porque eso quiere decir que van a esperar más tiempo para colocar sus activos a mayor precios, eso se creen ellos.
> 
> O salen noticias sobre ventas de activos o puede haber bajada fuerte al menos coyunturalmente en la serie de precios.
> 
> .



Ya....el tema es que cuando yo me levanto ya son las 12 en España, y entre que salgo a correr, desayuno y llego a la ofi son las 14....

No sería la primera vez que me despierto a las 4 a ver como arranca el mercado y poner alguna orden, pero por unas prisas guarras no creo jejejeje.

Thanks for The advice!


----------



## juan35 (16 Sep 2013)

Janus,

tengo PRISAS 0,23. A cuanto pondrias SL.

Gracias


----------



## atman (16 Sep 2013)

Ale! A tomar por culo el 75% de la posi en el SP...   

Y el otro 25%, porque moví stops. Claro que ahora aguantando pérdidas...

Según esto hemos hecho 1710 en la apertura...


Edito, cerrado...


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Sep 2013)

la virgen sigue subiendo el SP


----------



## Janus (16 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Ya....el tema es que cuando yo me levanto ya son las 12 en España, y entre que salgo a correr, desayuno y llego a la ofi son las 14....
> 
> No sería la primera vez que me despierto a las 4 a ver como arranca el mercado y poner alguna orden, pero por unas prisas guarras no creo jejejeje.
> 
> Thanks for The advice!



Para ganar dinero hay que sacrificarse. En tu curro no será que le echas horas cuando te toca.


----------



## paulistano (16 Sep 2013)

Joder que putada atman....

Ibex peponian de pelotas....lemeteremos unos cortos!


----------



## Janus (16 Sep 2013)

juan35 dijo:


> Janus,
> 
> tengo PRISAS 0,23. A cuanto pondrias SL.
> 
> Gracias



En tu caso en 0,23. Un posi en ganancias amplias nunca puede tornarse en minusvalías. Es por tu salud mental.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 00:47 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Joder que putada atman....
> 
> Ibex peponian de pelotas....lemeteremos unos cortos!



Pues anda que el DAX. A ver si mañana las eones suben el 90%.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 00:48 ----------




atman dijo:


> Ale! A tomar por culo el 75% de la posi en el SP...
> 
> Y el otro 25%, porque moví stops. Claro que ahora aguantando pérdidas...
> 
> ...



El SP no pasa de 15 o 17.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 00:49 ----------

No se fíen de bombardeos ni gaitas. Esto está más arriba que antes de las amenazas así que es todo parafernalia.


----------



## atman (16 Sep 2013)

Ya, pero por lo de pronto me han cerrado y me han puesto el culo como mandril en celo... y teniendo por medio la sesión europea y la apertura yankie... ahora a esperar...

Espero (vamos, deseo, nada de predicción aquí) que para compensar las Prisas mañana abran en 0,35...

Joder... esperaba subida, por eso moví los stops, pero no el latigazo que le han metido...


----------



## BlueLaser (16 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En tu caso en 0,23. Un posi en ganancias amplias nunca puede tornarse en minusvalías. Es por tu salud mental.
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 00:47 ----------
> 
> ...



Madredelamorhermoso!!!

Birgensitadeguadalupe!!!

Pero que fondo de armario de avatares tiene ustec!!!

Como se nota que gana una pasta en bolsa, y se los gasta en trapitos...


----------



## ponzi (16 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Estoy mirando brokers para buy and hold.
> 
> ING tenía buena pinta con sus 0€ de custodia y dividendos, pero cuando he visto el rejonazo de 0.25% con 12€ como mínimo por operación me ha dado un pasmo.
> Activo Trader es más caro que Bankinter con los 8€ de tarifa plana que se rentabilizan a partir de 8.000€(en comparación con Activo).
> ...



Si ya con el dividendo de Noviembre pagas de sobra las comisiones de compra/venta...Un ejemplo pongamos 1000 acciones a 10 eu 10000 eu , con una comision de 25 eu que en total son 50 con la venta pero vamos a ver....si el 1 dividendo ya te van a soltar 350 pepinos y en mayo 400.Habeis debido multiplicar mal no es por 0,25 si no por 0,0025.Con tan solo un dividendo ya ganas a Bankinter.A poco que estes unos meses no os haceis una idea la de pasta que se ahorra uno por custodia,dividendos y mantenimiento.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Sep 2013)

Entre lo de hoy y la que lié con Sacyr el otro día a tomar por culo todas las ganancias del año. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## inversobres (16 Sep 2013)

Zasca, 9000 y mas. El dow esta acercandose a maximos historicos, los dicho, todo a punto para las alemanas y el vencimiento.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Entre lo de hoy y la que lié con Sacyr el otro día a tomar por culo todas las ganancias del año.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Fucking putada. Tranquilo y a empezar otra vez.


----------



## sr.anus (16 Sep 2013)

no quiero llevarme por el siempre alcismo, creo que tiene que dar la vuelta en breve, pero tal como vienen los futuros ¿que opinais de meter un paquetito de tef a mercado antes de la apertura?


----------



## inversobres (16 Sep 2013)

Tenga cuidado sr.anus que aqui arriba los latigazos son de envergadura hacia un lado u otro.

Con cautela a ver que traen para la apertura.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2013)

guanos días gacelillas 

aquí MV el zahorí , emitiendo desde su refugio en las montañas tora bora , para todo el gacelerio :bla:

bueno bajistillas parece que comenzamos la semana con violeteada vil :: MV va corto pero solo en las 2 ultimas sesiones gano alrededor de 200 pipos asi que no problema es :rolleye:

pero hasta el rabo todo es toro , la cosa esta clara si abrimos con gap al alza y por encima de la jran alcista , tened por seguro que hoy mismo cerraremos ese gap , será el momento de cerrar los cortos con el minimo daño posible y cargar largos con tres cojones .

aun asin , bien podría el Ibex abrir por debajo de la jran alcista , entonces debemos mantener los cortos y solo cerrarlos si el cierre es por encima de ella y aplicando un pequeño filtro cerraríamos cortos con un cierre por encima de los 9000 :no:


----------



## paulistano (16 Sep 2013)

PRISA VIENE HECHA UN COHETE:Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Sep 2013)

Fuera Ibex 9010, pensaba que sería mucho peor. El corto del sp sigue abierto. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Misterio (16 Sep 2013)

> Se espera una apertura alcista en Europa por una noticia en concreto, la reacción positiva del mercado al ver la retirada de la carrera por la FED del candidato más agresivo con los estímulos, por lo que el mercado respira pensando que lo que queda es más favorable para él.



Que dice Cárpatos? pero si el que se ha retirado era un proestímulos no?.


----------



## inversobres (16 Sep 2013)

Hecha la limpieza, volvemos parriba. Todo un clasico para liberar peso, no todo es facil.


----------



## Janus (16 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Entramos cortos.



Operation closed. Me recojo la pipada y me vuelvo a la cama.


----------



## inversobres (16 Sep 2013)

Misterio dijo:


> Que dice Cárpatos? pero si el que se ha retirado era un proestímulos no?.



Yo ya no pierdo un minuto en leer sus tonterias, unicamente uso su web para resultados y datos macro (y muchas veces los pone mal).

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 09:10 ----------

Chimpum. Veremos a donde llevan el arreon. Han trolleado a todo dios en la apertura, como para que le entren a uno ganas de cagar en ese momento.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Sep 2013)

¿Va a haber recogida de beneficios en Prisa?


----------



## sr.anus (16 Sep 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> no quiero llevarme por el siempre alcismo, creo que tiene que dar la vuelta en breve, pero tal como vienen los futuros ¿que opinais de meter un paquetito de tef a mercado antes de la apertura?



600 tf a 11,28, ya entro la ultima gacela, lo podeis girar ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Sep 2013)

Largo 9005, vamos a recuperar los 85 pipos por mini. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2013)

el gap es en diario , semanal y mensual , casi imposible el no cerrarlo hoy mismo , asi que cuidado :no:


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Largo 9005, vamos a recuperar los 85 pipos por mini.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



No estás solo


----------



## Cascooscuro (16 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el gap es en diario , semanal y mensual , casi imposible el no cerrarlo hoy mismo , asi que cuidado :no:



apoyo la mocion


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2013)

calma bajistillas , MV esta con vosotros , todos preparidos para la jran evasión :Aplauso:


----------



## garpie (16 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Estoy mirando brokers para buy and hold.
> 
> ING tenía buena pinta con sus 0€ de custodia y dividendos, pero cuando he visto el rejonazo de 0.25% con 12€ como mínimo por operación me ha dado un pasmo.
> Activo Trader es más caro que Bankinter con los 8€ de tarifa plana que se rentabilizan a partir de 8.000€(en comparación con Activo).
> ...



Mírate el tema de si el broker usa o no cuenta ómnibus para las acciones. La diferencia está en que las acciones estén a tu nombre o al del broker (caso de cuenta omnibus). Aparte del tema de la titularidad de las acciones, está el de los posibles traspasos de un broker a otro: entre cuentas nominativas (acciones a tu nombre) no hay problema (aparte de los gastos que te puedan cobrar), pero en caso de pasarte a una omnibus el traspaso no es tal, sino que hay una venta y posterior compra de tus acciones, aflorando (y tributando por) las posibles plusvalías que en ese momento puedas tener.

En el caso de Activo Trader, éste usa cuenta omnibus para acciones nacionales y extranjeras.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2013)

nos abriremos camino a sangre y fuego :no:


----------



## amago45 (16 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Va a haber recogida de beneficios en Prisa?



Se movió volumen en la apertura. Se ha llegado a 0315 y para a abajo a 0.29.
Puse orden de compra en 0.26 pero no creo que llegue tan abajo hoy ... ::


----------



## juanfer (16 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Largo 9005, vamos a recuperar los 85 pipos por mini.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Le acompaño en el viaje.


----------



## paulistano (16 Sep 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Se movió volumen en la apertura. Se ha llegado a 0315 y para a abajo a 0.29.
> Puse orden de compra en 0.26 pero no creo que llegue tan abajo hoy ... ::



Han puesto un muro en 0,30 en forma de 189.000 títulos.

Y en 0,305 otros 106.000 títulos.

A ver qué pasa, yo las aguantoo


----------



## inversobres (16 Sep 2013)

Todos a la altura de pre-apertura. El ibex remoloneando va a su caza. 

Curioso va a ser ver al sp por encima de 1700 hoy.

Al tanto que viene pepinazo.


----------



## paulistano (16 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Han puesto un muro en 0,30 en forma de 189.000 títulos.
> 
> Y en 0,305 otros 106.000 títulos.
> 
> A ver qué pasa, yo las aguantoo



Joder estos casi 300.000 títulos han durando menos de 15 segundos...jodidos compradores compulsivosienso:

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 09:57 ----------

226.000 en 0,31....

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 09:58 ----------

ahora son 424.000......van en serio los vendedores


----------



## sirpask (16 Sep 2013)

Jojo pinta rojo?
Metido todo en caixaban, popular y bankinter...


----------



## Krim (16 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Han puesto un muro en 0,30 en forma de 189.000 títulos.
> 
> Y en 0,305 otros 106.000 títulos.
> 
> A ver qué pasa, yo las aguantoo



De mucho les ha servido el muro :XX:

¡A la carga por Pepón y por mi bolsillo!


----------



## atman (16 Sep 2013)

En 0,31 estoy yo con una parte. No quiero quedarme colgado de la brocha...


----------



## paulistano (16 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> De mucho les ha servido el muro :XX:
> 
> ¡A la carga por Pepón y por mi bolsillo!



Riete, riete...mira en 0,31....mas de 400.000 ahí juntitas.....como me caliente....:XX::XX:


----------



## Misterio (16 Sep 2013)

El gap de los americanos como siga así va a ser épico.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (16 Sep 2013)

Yo entré el viernes aprovechando el mini-recorte que hizo... seguimos el viaje ascendente del "parribex".


----------



## inversobres (16 Sep 2013)

No fue para tanto pero hubo pepino. Estamos alerta. Los futuros del sp por encima de 1700.

Cuando JP Morgan dijo que el sp por los 1900 a fin de año, es que lo van a subir donde sea.

Vamos a por maximos pre-apertura.


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Sep 2013)

no veo al ibel cerrando el gap.....


----------



## Krim (16 Sep 2013)

El asunto del +/-0,75% se mantiene no? Lo digo porque eso nos manda a los 172X hoy mismo...


----------



## ghkghk (16 Sep 2013)

¿Cuándo vamos a empezar a comprar Bankias? Janus, danos la señal.


----------



## Misterio (16 Sep 2013)

Y todavía se plantean lo del tapering, pero si hay una liquidez en el mercado que nos va a salir por las orejas....., en unos años comprando paquetes de pipas con el bilelte de 500 €.


----------



## paulistano (16 Sep 2013)

Atman las has cambiado a 0,309??


----------



## The Hellion (16 Sep 2013)

garpie dijo:


> Mírate el tema de si el broker usa o no cuenta ómnibus para las acciones. La diferencia está en que las acciones estén a tu nombre o al del broker (caso de cuenta omnibus). Aparte del tema de la titularidad de las acciones, está el de los posibles traspasos de un broker a otro: entre cuentas nominativas (acciones a tu nombre) no hay problema (aparte de los gastos que te puedan cobrar), pero en caso de pasarte a una omnibus el traspaso no es tal, sino que hay una venta y posterior compra de tus acciones, aflorando (y tributando por) las posibles plusvalías que en ese momento puedas tener.
> 
> En el caso de Activo Trader, éste usa cuenta omnibus para acciones nacionales y extranjeras.



A la vista de su comentario, he tratado de encontrar información y me he encontrado con esta perla en rankia:



> Hubo foreros que fueron a preguntar a hacienda el procedimiento de los traspasos entre cuentas omnibus y nominativas, y en hacienda no supieron responder, hasta en algunos casos no sabían ni lo que era una cuenta omnibus.



Francamente, no me sorprende. 

Si llamas tres veces a Hacienda para que te solucionen una duda, normalmente acabas con cuatro respuestas, todas ellas incompatibles entre sí (siempre hay alguien que te da una solución y luego te desvía a un compañero que te da otra distinta :.

Ante ese panorama, he seguido buscando, y lo que he encontrado ha sido de tipo, "la segunda ya tal"

Advertencias de Caja Astur sobre cuentas omnibus:



> - Riesgos específicos de custodia – Los sistemas de tenencia indirecta, como son las cuentas globales, pueden llevar asociados riesgos específicos de custodia, como por ejemplo el derivado de la insolvencia del titular de la cuenta global:
> 
> En los supuestos de *insolvencia o quiebra del titular de la cuenta global pueden darse limitaciones para que los inversores finales *(el Cliente) ejerciten derechos de separación o que *se les reconozcan como propietarios* de los valores y no como meros titulares de derechos de crédito frente al titular de la cuenta global.
> 
> ...



En definitiva, si compras plata no física, tienes papelitos, si tu broker usa cuentas omnibus (todos lo hacen) no tienes ni siquiera papelitos, tienes anotaciones que tanto jueces como hacienda te van a decir que son un lío y que "haber invertido en algo más sencillo... qué sé yo, _preferentes_".

Después de haber leído el hilo de Fukushima hay veces que pienso que los listos fueron los que eligieron la pastilla azul.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Sep 2013)

385k títulos en 0,31 en Prisa... que son 119.350 euros.
¿Ponemos bote entre todos?


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Sep 2013)

Qué mania le he pillado a Sacyr ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulistano (16 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> 385k títulos en 0,31 en Prisa... que son 119.350 euros.
> ¿Ponemos bote entre todos?



Antes están los 100.000 a 0,309::

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 10:31 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Qué mania le he pillado a Sacyr ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Y yo, y yo....la de días aburridos que nos ha dado a los de por aquí este verano....y cuando la damos por imposible la muy puta se pone a subir:ouch:


----------



## davinci (16 Sep 2013)

Prisa y Gamesa (mis dos apuestas) parecen estancadas. Creo que voy a vender... salvo que se adivine escapada loca.


----------



## Krim (16 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Qué mania le he pillado a Sacyr ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Pues no tengo ni idea, pero déjanos a los que vamos largos disfrutar las plusvis, hombre, que las inversiones con un +50% no nos salen todos los días . Ya si eso en 4 negociamos....


----------



## atman (16 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Atman las has cambiado a 0,309??



No... :XX:

¿pero usted que se cree? ¿que las 400.000 son mías? :XX:


----------



## paulistano (16 Sep 2013)

davinci dijo:


> Prisa y Gamesa (mis dos apuestas) parecen estancadas. Creo que voy a vender... salvo que se adivine escapada loca.




Prisa estancada subiendo un 7% casiienso:


----------



## garpie (16 Sep 2013)

The Hellion dijo:


> A la vista de su comentario, he tratado de encontrar información y me he encontrado con esta perla en rankia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En valores nacionales muchos brokers (diría que casi todos) usan cuentas nominativas. Salvo aquellos que usan la plataforma de SaxoBank: OreyTrade, ClickTrade, ActivoTrade... y puede que algún otro más.

El problema viene con los valores extranjeros, donde casi todos (todavía estoy por encontrar alguno que no lo haga) usan cuentas omnibus. Al menos entre los brokers españoles. Desconozco cómo funcionan IB y otros.


----------



## paulistano (16 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> No... :XX:
> 
> ¿pero usted que se cree? ¿que las 400.000 son mías? :XX:



Nop!!!:no:

Pero he visto un movimiento de 100k del 0,31 al 0,309....habrá sido alguno que no quiere estar a la cola en los 0,31....y no quiero señalar:XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2013)

que no cunda el pánico bajistillas , manteneos firmes y esperad al cierre del gap :Aplauso:


----------



## davinci (16 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Prisa estancada subiendo un 7% casiienso:



o

Perdón por la frivolidad... Me he dejado llevar por la euforia.


----------



## nombre (16 Sep 2013)

garpie dijo:


> En valores nacionales muchos brokers (diría que casi todos) usan cuentas nominativas. Salvo aquellos que usan la plataforma de SaxoBank: OreyTrade, ClickTrade, ActivoTrade... y puede que algún otro más.
> 
> El problema viene con los valores extranjeros, donde casi todos (todavía estoy por encontrar alguno que no lo haga) usan cuentas omnibus. Al menos entre los brokers españoles. Desconozco cómo funcionan IB y otros.





IB= interactive brokers?


El otro dia le estuve hechando un ojo por eso de las opciones en usa, y en un articulo comparativo sobre una compra de 3000€ en acciones españolas, mantenidas durante un año, era el más barato, con unas comisiones en ese periodo de 4€, custodias incluidas :8:

No tengo ni idea si es omnibus o no ::


----------



## paulistano (16 Sep 2013)

Otra que me tiene hasta los huevos es amper....que cansinismo.


----------



## nombre (16 Sep 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> 600 tf a 11,28, ya entro la ultima gacela, lo podeis girar ::




Yo suelto unas calls to reshulonas


----------



## ponzi (16 Sep 2013)

Claca, mira lo que ha sido Telefonica y como los dividendos estan limando las locuras pasadas, por eso el gráfico con dividendos aun no muestra la creacion de valor

http://www.iese.edu/research/pdfs/DI-0902.pdf

Año 1999

Página 25

Resultado 1.805 mill

Página 6

Capitalización cercana a los 110.000 mill

Señores Telefonica en algo mas de 10 años ha absorbido un *PER de 61*, es una salvajada. Entre los dividendos y recompras con que llegue a 15,95 alguien que comprase en 1999 en la mayor burbuja bursátil jamas conocida y ha aguantado no perderá ni un euro.

Janus, si tienes contactos haz llegar a Alierta que empiece a recomprar acciones,estando por debajo de PER 12 con que meta 1000 mill de euros al año la revalorización a 5 años vista puede ser importante.

Sobre lo que hablabas ayer del reward que da una empresa pasando deuda a equity




Esto es lo primero que se puede ver cuando se entra en la pagina de los accionistas de Telefonica,Alierta va a vender como sea la reducción de deuda


----------



## BlueLaser (16 Sep 2013)

Nunca habia estado tan cerca del intradia como con PRISA, y me entra la prisa, alguien que me diga deprisa que hago con PRISA? Vendo ya o espero a después de la publicidad?


----------



## paulistano (16 Sep 2013)

Poco a poco se van amontonando las ventas en Prisa...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2013)

vamos Ibex , venga bonito cierra el gap :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (16 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Nunca habia estado tan cerca del intradia como con PRISA, y me entra la prisa, alguien que me diga deprisa que hago con PRISA? Vendo ya o espero a después de la publicidad?



Si quieres hacer algo intradía y no confías en sorpresas de pepones a la hora de la siesta yo que tú vendía ya...en 308 han puesto otro paquetón....:ouch:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Sep 2013)

Kaixo, egun on!

menudo arranque... 100 puntos de gap en el dax y maximo historico again.


@ponzi: le recomiendo el garnacha pasolasmonjas, d.o. navarra.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (16 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Si quieres hacer algo intradía y no confías en sorpresas de pepones a la hora de la siesta yo que tú vendía ya...en 308 han puesto otro paquetón....:ouch:



Yep... los de 0,310 se están cansando de esperar y bajando el listón.


----------



## BlueLaser (16 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Si quieres hacer algo intradía y no confías en sorpresas de pepones a la hora de la siesta yo que tú vendía ya...en 308 han puesto otro paquetón....:ouch:



Fuera del valor con plusvis del 23%, si vuelve a bajar volveré a entrar, y sino pues ha sido "divertido" :


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Fuera del valor con plusvis del 23%, si vuelve a bajar volveré a entrar, y sino pues ha sido "divertido" :



di que si campeón :Baile:


----------



## davinci (16 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Fuera del valor con plusvis del 23%, si vuelve a bajar volveré a entrar, y sino pues ha sido "divertido" :



Yo he vendido todo hace un momento: Prisa y Gamesa. La ganancia es abultada. Sin afán de ser pesado, agradezco una vez más a todos los sesudos foreros su asesoramiento.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2013)

hay que ser muy pardillo para pensar que el gap no se cerraría :o

es el triste destino de la gacela ejpertita :ouch:


----------



## Algas (16 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Otra que me tiene hasta los huevos es amper....que cansinismo.



Siempre puede usted salirse y desde la barrera ver como peponea .

Ahora en serio, lo de Amper va para largo... Para emociones más fuertes está CEMENTOS PORTLAND fugando +10% hoy...

Buenos días y tal


----------



## Hannibal (16 Sep 2013)

Tengo una pregunta para los ejpertitos del foro. Es sobre Enagás; hizo suelo en 17 - y ahí entré yo con la mitad- si se confirma que tira pa'rriba en qué punto se confirmaría que es un chicharro? Al cerrar 2 sesiones consecutivas sobre los 18?


----------



## inversobres (16 Sep 2013)

Nuevo galletazo de los metales y el crudo.

Algo huele raro.


----------



## ponzi (16 Sep 2013)

Orange pide a Competencia la suspensión cautelar del acuerdo entre Telefónica y Yoigo - elEconomista.es


Estos gabachos que mal perder tienen....ya dijo la cmt que el acuerdo tenia el visto bueno


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Sep 2013)

Buenos y felices verdes dias,

OoM supongo que Tef aparecera con un colorido y estupendo verde en su cartera. 

Subanme ese dax y el ibex tambien.


----------



## yuto (16 Sep 2013)

Seguimos esperando la gran bajada, ya no es por la crisis, es que por narices tiene que llegar...


----------



## paulistano (16 Sep 2013)

450k prisas compra en 0,30....yo he entrado en 0,301.

Veremos qué pasa...si rompe por arriba o por abajo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Sep 2013)

No recuerdo quien lo dijo, me parece que fue MLMM [Mega Leoncio MM], aka la ballena del hilo, que el dinero comenzaba a fluir sobre el paramo patrio, y aunque ya sabemos que el dinero se va igual de rapido que viene, y que mas dura sera la caida, esta subidita a los patriotas larguistas nos hace gustirrinin. VIVA ESSSSPAÑÑÑÑÑA COÑÑO YA.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (16 Sep 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No recuerdo quien lo dijo, me parece que fue MLMM [Mega Leoncio MM], aka la ballena del hilo, que el dinero comenzaba a fluir sobre el paramo patrio, y aunque ya sabemos que el dinero se va igual de rapido que viene, y que mas dura sera la caida, esta subidita a los patriotas larguistas nos hace gustirrinin. VIVA ESSSSPAÑÑÑÑÑA COÑÑO YA.



Opino igual. Habrá correcciones... pero por ahora soplan aires alcistas... hasta que se acaben, claro...


----------



## Janus (16 Sep 2013)

amigos, cómo han cambiado los tiempos. Hoy en día la tecnología ha conseguido facilitar mucho la operativa. Es de, como he hecho esta mañana, cerrar un futuro desde aeropuerto con el smarphone es algo que no tenía alternativa hace 10 años apenas. Entonces uno sí que estaba jodido y el trading era algo de los libros de fantasía.

Además, hoy es un día muy importante porque un valorazo como Prisa está llenando los bolsillos (aún virtualmente) de muchos. Para mí es un orgullo porque no he cejado de decir wait, wait, wait, wait ......... all in. Enjoy it!!!!!

Now, we are thinking how to tackle a new blue ocean.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2013)

buen viaje amiguito , se rumorea que un dia de estos vas a causar un gran estropicio con esos chicharros hediondos que tanto te gustan ienso:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (16 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> amigos, cómo han cambiado los tiempos. Hoy en día la tecnología ha conseguido facilitar mucho la operativa. Es de, como he hecho esta mañana, cerrar un futuro desde aeropuerto con el smarphone es algo que no tenía alternativa hace 10 años apenas. Entonces uno sí que estaba jodido y el trading era algo de los libros de fantasía.
> 
> Además, hoy es un día muy importante porque un valorazo como Prisa está llenando los bolsillos (aún virtualmente) de muchos. Para mí es un orgullo porque no he cejado de decir wait, wait, wait, wait ......... all in. Enjoy it!!!!!
> 
> Now, we are thinking how to tackle a new blue ocean.




HAsta donde puede ir Prisa?
Le queda recorrido o es tarde para entrar?


----------



## Arrebonico (16 Sep 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> HAsta donde puede ir Prisa?
> Le queda recorrido o es tarde para entrar?



¿Soy el único que la ve sobrecompradísima? :cook:


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Sep 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que la ve sobrecompradísima? :cook:



No está solo, :Baile:

No me gusta, sali con bien de ANR y no me toca comer chicharro hasta dentro de un mes por lo menos


----------



## Tio Masclet (16 Sep 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que la ve sobrecompradísima? :cook:



Quizás el problema esté después en la salida. Que no haya atascos.
Enhorabuena a los que estáis sacándole plusvis. Espero que las materialicéis.


----------



## Arrebonico (16 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Quizás el problema esté después en la salida. Que no haya atascos.
> Enhorabuena a los que estáis sacándole plusvis. Espero que las materialicéis.



A eso voy, va a desaguar a buen caudal, y ya se sabe, stops que no saltan, te levantas a almorzar y estás más rojo que el tomate de las tostadas... yo no la toco ni con un palo.


----------



## Topongo (16 Sep 2013)

El tema es que el dia que se materialice la venta de algo en prisa a donde la llevan...


----------



## vermer (16 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> No está solo, :Baile:
> 
> No me gusta, sali con bien de ANR y no me toca comer chicharro hasta dentro de un mes por lo menos



ANR te quiere, y tú lo sabes.... Pero a la puñetera le falta volumen. Entiéndase. 8: Jefe Janus ha prometido que tendrán su hora. A vigilar.

A ver si hoy lo solar continua el empuje del viernes tras una pequeña corrección anterior. Hoy el pre viene bastante verde. Entiendo que si no se está dentro, ocurre como con PRISA y es arriesgado entrar. A no ser que se le ponga un SL amplio. Me gustan más que prisa, la verdad.


----------



## Tio Masclet (16 Sep 2013)

vermer dijo:


> ANR te quiere, y tú lo sabes.... Pero a la puñetera le falta volumen. Entiéndase. 8: Jefe Janus ha prometido que tendrán su hora. A vigilar.
> 
> A ver si hoy lo solar continua el empuje del viernes tras una pequeña corrección anterior. Hoy el pre viene bastante verde. Entiendo que si no se está dentro, ocurre como con PRISA y es arriesgado entrar. A no ser que se le ponga un SL amplio. Me gustan más que prisa, la verdad.



En ANR seguimos, sufriendo sus bandazos. Espero que no nos metan un rejonazo. De momento sus vaivenes son asumibles. ¿Está usted dentro?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Sep 2013)

Buenas. He comprado unas TRE al romper los 34.50.

Suerte para todos....


----------



## Janus (16 Sep 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> HAsta donde puede ir Prisa?
> Le queda recorrido o es tarde para entrar?



Yo sigo montado y por a tratar de obtener el mayor reward posible. Aquí no vale ver si es un 10% o un 20% porque ya lo llevamos superado ampliamente. El tema es ver si es un pelotazo o no. En mi opinión conviene arriesgas las plusvis pero siempre el stop por encima del punto de entrada.

De momento, le sigue entrando mucho volumen y se está esperando la noticia. Otras veces hemos visto subidones con volumen que remiten al día siguiente. Claramente eran un enganchón de gacelas. Ahora, de momento, parece que no es así. Pero hay que ser prudentes y el stop fijado como una pica en Flandes.

Si no aparece la noticia, se va a desinflar. Esto es un tema muy difícil porque perfectamente lo pueden poner a bajar y las gacelas vendemos. Es un tema de arriesgas las plusvis. A quien le hagan falta, que las materialice.

Subir, puede subir y mucho, tanto como duplicar sobre los precios actuales. Si se produce venta de activos a buen precio, habría que pensar en un rally muy importante (no del tirón el 100% del rally). Si lo que aparece es una mera refinanciación que los deja achuchados, ojo porque eso quiere decir que de venta de activos nada de nada.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 14:00 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> En ANR seguimos, sufriendo sus bandazos. Espero que no nos metan un rejonazo. De momento sus vaivenes son asumibles. ¿Está usted dentro?



Sufriendo desde dentro o disfrutando desde fuera. El tema es saber cuando entrar y cuánto arriesgar. Aquí no se hacen prisioneros.


----------



## paulistano (16 Sep 2013)

Ahora mismo en prisa hay dos fuerzas encontradas...por eso la cotizaación lleva horas entre los 0,301 y los 3,05.

Por un lado *las compras.*...con dos cojones 200K en 0,301, 500K en 0,300 y 200K en el 0,298.


Por otro lado *las ventas*, igualmente con dos cojones....140K en el 0,309 y 400K en el 0,308.



Se rompa por donde se rompa lo que viene es de aupa:Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2013)

vamos Ibex hijoefruta cierra el gap :abajo:

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 14:13 ----------

vamos coño , ahora es cuando :Baile:

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 14:17 ----------

cerramos los últimos cortos que dejamos abiertos el viernes 8900-8985 abrimos largos con tres cojones :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (16 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a ver como comienza el IBEX a las 00:00 y qué sucede hasta mañana a las 09:00. Puede haber movimiento especialmente si empieza ahora fuerte, en ese caso mañana de 08:00 a 08:30 puede haber tomate. Pondremos el despertador.



Este mensaje es de ayer a las 21:21. Hay operativas que ni los robots van a cambiar nunca.

Fue muy sencillo ganar dinero pero (y esto es para Hisholiness) hay que dormir poco cuando toca dormir poco 

El movimiento ha sido de libro, de los fáciles así que no esperen más pistas benevolentes por parte de los mercados.

No se imaginan lo bien que estaba esta mañana uno degustando un pastel riquísimo en Fauchon con vistas a Madeleine, y sabiendo que lo pagaba el IBEX. La repanocha, hoygan.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 14:23 ----------

El escenario ahora mismo en el SP es de "ojo al manojo" porque está por encima del +0.75% y eso saben que tiene mucho impacto según la regla Janus.

Pero ojo porque me parece todo muy evidente. Es posible que a las 15:00 haya movimientos abruptos y lo lleven por debajo de ese baremo para complicar la sesión a las gacelas que andamos trotando buscando nuevo y mejor pasto.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2013)

la jugada es subir las bolsas hasta el vencimiento trimestral que es el viernes , espero que el Ibex alcance la zona 9500-9700 y luego se gire para ir a cerrar el gap del 8650 ienso:

janus cabron estas en racha pero ya te llegara la hora de devolver :no: :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (16 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la jugada es subir las bolsas hasta el vencimiento trimestral que es el viernes , espero que el Ibex alcance la zona 9500-9700 y luego se gire para ir a cerrar el gap del 8650 ienso:
> 
> janus cabron estas en racha pero ya te llegara la hora de devolver :no: :Aplauso:



Si lo gasto antes no se qué coño voy a tener que devolver. El nuevo avatar te puede dar pistas.

Ya verás tú cuando se cierren las Prisa.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2013)

advertido quedas :no:

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 14:41 ----------

Ibex acaba de tocar la jran alcista , es probable que no se cierre del todo el gap , de todas maneras son solo 20 pipos y es mejor estar largos con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Sep 2013)

Interesante.....

BolsaCanaria .info | Valores españoles infra y sobre-valorados


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Sep 2013)

jato estaba siguiendo su operativa desde la semana pasada y por lo que ha dicho no me parece que se vaya muy bien:
largo	entrada	salida	beneficio

12/09/2013;12/9	8910	8915	5
8870	8900	30

corto entrada	salida	beneficio
8915	8870	45
8900	8985	-85

mas o menos..... total -5


----------



## BlueLaser (16 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si lo gasto antes no se qué coño voy a tener que devolver. El nuevo avatar te puede dar pistas.
> 
> Ya verás tú cuando se cierren las Prisa.



Cuando será eso?


----------



## mataresfacil (16 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo sigo montado y por a tratar de obtener el mayor reward posible. Aquí no vale ver si es un 10% o un 20% porque ya lo llevamos superado ampliamente. El tema es ver si es un pelotazo o no. En mi opinión conviene arriesgas las plusvis pero siempre el stop por encima del punto de entrada.
> 
> De momento, le sigue entrando mucho volumen y se está esperando la noticia. Otras veces hemos visto subidones con volumen que remiten al día siguiente. Claramente eran un enganchón de gacelas. Ahora, de momento, parece que no es así. Pero hay que ser prudentes y el stop fijado como una pica en Flandes.
> 
> ...



Pregunta, y cuando se supone va a aparecer la noticia, un dia, una semana un mes? lo digo para aguantar o correr.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> jato estaba siguiendo su operativa desde la semana pasada y por lo que ha dicho no me parece que se vaya muy bien:
> largo	entrada	salida	beneficio
> 
> 12/09/2013;12/9	8910	8915	5
> ...



además tengo un corto desde 8950 8: pero eso es solo lo del jueves y viernes , recuerde que llevo largo desde el primer rebotito en 8300 , corto en la vuelta a los 8300 y nuevamente largo :fiufiu:

es inevitable palmar algunos pipos de vez en cuando , pero lo importante es saber que esta haciendo el subyacente pa no quedarte pillado y seguir metido en la tendencia 

es inevitable q


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Sep 2013)

Ojo a las Prisas que se nos desinflan...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> debes andar contento chaval , todos los dias rabazo
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-sep-2013 at 09:41 ----------
> 
> cerramos largos 8690-8950 abrimos cortos en la jran alcista , ahora es cuando corregiremos :Aplauso:





muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrados cortos 8950-8910 abrimos largos intradiarios en busca del toque a la jran alcista 8970 , nos hemos quedado a 20 pipos :fiufiu:



jueves y viernes fueron de pipeo 8:

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 15:06 ----------

y hoy seguramente terminaremos con subidon del 3% aprox :Baile:


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Sep 2013)

No se que ha pasado, pero en 1 minuto se ha bajado de 0,295 a 0,265 aprox


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2013)

es lo que tiene invertir en chicharros :ouch:


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (16 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No se que ha pasado, pero en 1 minuto se ha bajado de 0,295 a 0,265 aprox



¡A ver, el que haya sido que levante la mano! Si no sale, se queda toda la clase castigada. ::


----------



## BlueLaser (16 Sep 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> ¡A ver, el que haya sido que levante la mano! Si no sale, se queda toda la clase castigada. ::



Es que los que nos subió la bilirrubina el viernes hoy hemos deshecho la posición, pero no te preocupes, que a 0,25 yo vuelvo a entrar (el jueves entré a 0,248) para ver si hay una segunda ola que surfear


----------



## Topongo (16 Sep 2013)

turbulencias en prisa...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Sep 2013)

Los de PRISA vais a morir todos cienes de veces....


----------



## Topongo (16 Sep 2013)

barrida de stops?


----------



## paulistano (16 Sep 2013)

Me han sacado a 0,276 y 0,275:ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Sep 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> barrida de stops?



Bufffff, parece que algo más


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> buen viaje amiguito , se rumorea que un dia de estos vas a causar un gran estropicio con esos chicharros hediondos que tanto te gustan ienso:



no le falta razón maestro :ouch:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no le falta razón maestro :ouch:



Jajaja. Que genio. Ni Cervantes con Cide Hamete Benengeli. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## paulistano (16 Sep 2013)

Qué disgusto, me conecto y me veo sólo con las amper y telefonica:´(


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Qué disgusto, me conecto y me veo sólo con las amper y telefonica:´(



No te preocupes, ahora que han saltado tus stops convenientemente, se pondrán a subir...


----------



## amago45 (16 Sep 2013)

Prisa casi llega a 0,26, ahí estoy esperando ... 8:


----------



## Janus (16 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Cuando será eso?



Bien cuando me saque un stop o bien cuando la bestia del reward quede saciada. Eso es algo que se construye día a día.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 15:26 ----------




mataresfacil dijo:


> Pregunta, y cuando se supone va a aparecer la noticia, un dia, una semana un mes? lo digo para aguantar o correr.



npi...........................


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Sep 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Prisa casi llega a 0,26, ahí estoy esperando ... 8:



Me da que llegará...


----------



## paulistano (16 Sep 2013)

Amper bien de volumen, a estas horas ya lleva lo que suele hacer en un día.

Hoy he deshecho la posición que compré a 1,20....la he vendido a 1,24. Me quedan las compradas a 1,28...

Si bajan a 1,20 volveré a entrar.


----------



## Topongo (16 Sep 2013)

De momento parece que se quiere resistir, a ver si aguanta


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2013)

creo que ahora los bluechips tomaran el relevo ienso:


----------



## paulistano (16 Sep 2013)

No os ha saltado el stop??

oder, yo entré a 0,247.....stop 3 céntimos más arriba...qué menos que eso de reward visto lo visto....

En fin, a otra cosa...


----------



## Janus (16 Sep 2013)

Aviso urgente:

Hoy no daría un duro por el cumplimiento de la regla del 0,75%. Todo parece demasiado evidente y es muy revelador que la volatilidad no se desploma (VIX) a pesar de que el SP anda fuerte.
Hay que estar mirando posiciones cortas potenciales y nada de largos salvo que se superen los máximos con fuerza.

Peligro, jeopardy, alarm, warning, cuidadín .....


----------



## vermer (16 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> En ANR seguimos, sufriendo sus bandazos. Espero que no nos metan un rejonazo. De momento sus vaivenes son asumibles. ¿Está usted dentro?



Llevo tan poco que es de mala educación considerar que estoy dentro. Pillé a 5'96 por enredar. Esta acción me ha dado 2 buenas alegrías y 0 disgustos hasta ahora. 

Por cierto, menuda mierda de volumen hoy en mis chicharros (este y trina). Los dejo porque van verdes, y todo está verde...pero desconfío.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Sep 2013)

Orden en PRS a 261 y rebota en 262.

Palmando los largos desde 9010, después de cerrar un corto abierto en 8925. 

Su Puta madre. Creo que esta semana será la última de trading por varios meses. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maltese (16 Sep 2013)

Bernanke, estímulos, barbas, remojar.

Noticias de Mercados - Ya está aquí: Bernanke decide esta semana si frena los estímulos monetarios


----------



## Cascooscuro (16 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Orden en PRS a 261 y rebota en 262.
> 
> Palmando los largos desde 9010, después de cerrar un corto abierto en 8925.
> 
> ...



Tres cuartos de lo mismo


----------



## bertok (16 Sep 2013)

Paso a saludar.

No sé si dará tiempo a realizar el movimiento antes de las 17:30.

Recomiendo ver el cierre del SP.


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Orden en PRS a 261 y rebota en 262.
> 
> Palmando los largos desde 9010, después de cerrar un corto abierto en 8925.
> 
> ...



Miralo de esta forma; todo lo que palmes compensa los beneficios y la morida de Montoro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Orden en PRS a 261 y rebota en 262.
> 
> Palmando los largos desde 9010, después de cerrar un corto abierto en 8925.
> 
> ...



R3v3, te lo dije antes, no te obceques, no te vayas a hacer un roto.


----------



## Janus (16 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Orden en PRS a 261 y rebota en 262.
> 
> Palmando los largos desde 9010, después de cerrar un corto abierto en 8925.
> 
> ...



Un consejo, o mejor dicho varios porque te aprecio como sabes:

-Cuando todo sale mal en trading es porque estás pensando al revés de como funciona el mercado. Mejor, aléjate unos días porque es como darse de cabezazos contra una pared.
-No entres en barrena tratando de recuperar en un posi lo que has pedido en las otras dos. Especialmente, si esto ocurre con índices ya que el estropicio es relevante.


Los próximos 1,000 euros los vas a perder si operas inmediatamente así que vete a una buena tienda gourmet y sorprende a la chorba con una cena de escándalo. Te lo agradecerá con amor y ...... el amor. ¿qué es mejor, lo primero o lo segundo?. Además, de los amplios beneficios mentales que conlleva.

No se puede ir contra la tendencia ni contra el comportamiento de la bolsa. Es un perder siempre.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 16:00 ----------




Cascooscuro dijo:


> Tres cuartos de lo mismo



puede que se puedan coger en 0,24 largos. Vamos a ver si hoy a fin de sesión enseñan la puntita de sus intenciones antes de aventuras mayores. Los que estamos dentro tenemos que estar muy tranquilos. No porque sea seguro que vaya a subir y sí porque las posiciones tienen que estar "tapadas" en el punto de entrada.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Paso a saludar.
> 
> No sé si dará tiempo a realizar el movimiento antes de las 17:30.
> 
> Recomiendo ver el cierre del SP.



y porque lo recomiendas guanabe , es que no dices na chaval :


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Sep 2013)

jodero con las SPS....otro dia petardeando un 23%....que gusto joder!

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 16:02 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Te lo agradecerá con amor y ...... el amor. ¿qué es mejor, lo primero o lo segundo?. .



Que amor ni que gaitas. SEXO.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sacyr me hizo perder pasta largo y ahora palmaré también corto. Su p m!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2





R3v3nANT dijo:


> Corto en el valor que más sube. Ni el jato es capaz de semejante proeza ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2





muertoviviente dijo:


> el discipulo superando al maestro :Aplauso:





muertoviviente dijo:


> aplique el stop loss por el amor de lol :8:
> 
> 
> 6,4% de subida ya :ouch:





R3v3nANT dijo:


> Piramidar y capitular ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2





muertoviviente dijo:


> graso error reve , stop loss y a otra cosa mariposa ienso:



ya te lo adverti reve , aplicar stop loss y a otra cosa mariposa :ouch:


----------



## atman (16 Sep 2013)

JOer... mientras pensaba en construir cortos desde 1705, nos hemos ido hasta 1702. Ahí plantado la tienda.. de momento pequeña y sin camping-gas ni nada...


----------



## FranR (16 Sep 2013)

Reve lo que te ha dicho Janus... desconecta, vas con pie cambiado totalmente, e incomprensiblemente hay rachas que no se da una a derechas.

Ibex metido en canal superior, a punto de entrar en CP. Podemos tener un cierre cercano a perder los 8900

Zona clave: 952-980


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Reve lo que te ha dicho Janus... desconecta, vas con pie cambiado totalmente, e incomprensiblemente hay rachas que no se da una a derechas.
> 
> Ibex metido en canal superior, a punto de entrar en CP. Podemos tener un cierre cercano a perder los 8900
> 
> Zona clave: 952-980



el peponeo no cesara :no:


----------



## FranR (16 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el peponeo no cesara :no:





muertoviviente dijo:


> en cuanto esta ya ? ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 16:27 ----------
> 
> ...




Lo que ha cambiado el cuento desde el viernes a última hora. ehhh


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2013)

claro , superación de resistencia clave , la jran alcista , asi que no queda otra que cambiar de bajistilla a alcistilla :Aplauso:


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Sep 2013)

FranR porque dices que el jueves es el dia importante "alta volatilidad"? que sucede?


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> FranR porque dices que el jueves es el dia importante "alta volatilidad"? que sucede?



es por el vencimiento , suelen hacer el máximo el dia anterior ienso:


----------



## FranR (16 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> claro , superación de resistencia clave , la jran alcista , asi que no queda otra que cambiar de bajistilla a alcistilla :Aplauso:



Of course. 

Con paso tranquilo cambiando de acera.








Yo no me voy a mojar tanto como ustéc.... solo veo los 9200 (que dije el viernes en caso de ruptura del CP por arriba al cierre)

Así que estamos en minutos más o menos decisivos: 

Acaba de romper los 980, ahora regla 20-70

Si no puede con os 9000 vamos a probar abajo...como rompa, 9050 y nos vemos en los mundos de Yupi en pocos días.

Atentos a los que han abierto, supongo que por zonas de 9000 resistencia psicológica.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 16:33 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> FranR porque dices que el jueves es el dia importante "alta volatilidad"? que sucede?



Como siempre, la proyección del IF a una semana. Suele coincidir en esas 24 horas con un movimiento de entidad.

Curiosamente, algunas veces coincide con noticias importantes :


----------



## Krim (16 Sep 2013)

Fran, igual esto es muy delicado para ponerlo aquí, pero...¿Donde puedo encontrar que significa la regla 20/70? ¿Alguna pista?


----------



## FranR (16 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Fran, igual esto es muy delicado para ponerlo aquí, pero...¿Donde puedo encontrar que significa la regla 20/70? ¿Alguna pista?



Ningún sitio, que yo sepa, me la enseño un maestrillo de esto, que pululaba hace tiempo por aquí.

Los más antiguos lo recordarán, cuando decía "cinco minutos objetivo 70"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Fran, igual esto es muy delicado para ponerlo aquí, pero...¿Donde puedo encontrar que significa la regla 20/70? ¿Alguna pista?



push/pull o algo así.

Otros lo interpretan como de 20 a 70 puntos de sutura en el ojal.


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ningún sitio, que yo sepa, me la enseño un maestrillo de esto, que pululaba hace tiempo por aquí.
> 
> Los más antiguos lo recordarán, cuando decía "cinco minutos objetivo 70"


----------



## Topongo (16 Sep 2013)

Bueno, yo he ajustado el stop de Prisa en 0,245 la llevo desde 0,27, si baja de ahí me niego a darle mas margen, que un 10% no está mal...


----------



## FranR (16 Sep 2013)

Mercado movido por gacelas...

16:10 Push 10 minutos 20 puntos, operadores medios grandes
16:20 Push sin fuerza, pequeños operadores, sin fuerza vuelve al punto de partida de esta serie. 8960

P.D. Les acaban de robar 30 puntos de Ibex :´( Al detectar entrada de posiciones fuertes, engaño en toda regla.

Gacelas en pérdidas, leoncios fuera con posiciones in-out rápidas.

A ver como resuelven cuando le salten los stop a los pequeños.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Sep 2013)

Janus elige un avatar...... YA ... 

alguien tenía que decirlo.....


----------



## atman (16 Sep 2013)

Vale, voy añadiéndole tela a la tienda...


----------



## FranR (16 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus elige un avatar...... YA ...
> 
> alguien tenía que decirlo.....



Probemos a darle ideas:

Donde esta Janus?








u/o/y

HDP que le has hecho a Janus


----------



## sr.anus (16 Sep 2013)

cerramos por encima de los 9k que queda bien en las portadas


----------



## Janus (16 Sep 2013)

Ya llegué. Tengo a un ruso que me está dando trabajo, en cuanto le liquide hago un pretaporter (así, dicho en andalú).


----------



## paulistano (16 Sep 2013)

Bankinter ko actualiza prisa desde hace cinco minutos.... Subasta?


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Sep 2013)

Toma Janus, te doy ideas....


----------



## tarrito (16 Sep 2013)

yo también quiero una "Cuenta Plus Pro" ... de esas que te actualiza el avatar automáticamente cada 15 minutos, como la de Janus :´( :´(


----------



## BlueLaser (16 Sep 2013)

Estoy confuso cual Dinio con la noche..., no se si volver a meterme en PRISA o en AMPER, algun consejo?


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> yo también quiero una "Cuenta Plus Pro" ... de esas que te actualiza el avatar automáticamente cada 15 minutos, como la de Janus :´( :´(



Debe ser que es colega de Harold Papanatas y le ha hecho un upgrade...


----------



## nombre (16 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Fran, igual esto es muy delicado para ponerlo aquí, pero...¿Donde puedo encontrar que significa la regla 20/70? ¿Alguna pista?





HisHoliness dijo:


>





Maaaal, fataaaal. Eso os pasa por no hacer los deberes y leer en diagonal 

Como castigo repasen los hilos de primavera, y si no estuviera, en los de invierno que yo ya no me acuerdo bien :XX:


----------



## FranR (16 Sep 2013)

El gráfico a un minuto es un poema, los ojales están incandescentes esperando lo peor. (los alcista y los bajistas, aquí no hay distinción, igual que en la Gay Parade de Miami)


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2013)

dejad ya la mariconada , venga a por máximos cojones ya :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El gráfico a un minuto es un poema, los ojales están incandescentes esperando lo peor. (los alcista y los bajistas, aquí no hay distinción, igual que en la Gay Parade de Miami)




Plecausión


----------



## sr.anus (16 Sep 2013)

me da cosa dar la razon al gato, pero esto pinta parriba, cerramos en 9k y mañana por la mañana abrimos las noticias con lo buenos que somos, y cuanto nos quieren


----------



## MattCoy (16 Sep 2013)

Me da, que punto arriba, punto abajo, cerramos en el 9000...

Buenas tardes


----------



## Crash (16 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El gráfico a un minuto es un poema, los ojales están incandescentes esperando lo peor. (los alcista y los bajistas, aquí no hay distinción, igual que en la Gay Parade de Miami)



Qué razón tiene MV. Compensemos un poco tanta mariconada. 



Spoiler


----------



## FranR (16 Sep 2013)

Crash dijo:


> Qué razón tiene MV. Compensemos un poco tanta mariconada.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Que mala "leshe" tiene ustéc... esa es la protagonista de "ENTRE FANTASMAS". :XX::XX:::


----------



## Hannibal (16 Sep 2013)

A ver si alguien me puede explicar lo de las 4 y cuarto aprox, han tirado abajo la cotización para entrar o es solo cosa mia?


----------



## Janus (16 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Toma Janus, te doy ideas....



Habrás visto que la temática que utilizo en el nuevo avatar es adecuada al estatus de "busca y captura" en el que me encuentro tras los pelotazos de Prisa, solares .....


----------



## Hinel (16 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Orden en PRS a 261 y rebota en 262.
> 
> Palmando los largos desde 9010, después de cerrar un corto abierto en 8925.
> 
> ...



Hay una regla básica para INTRADIA: Si hay un hueco alcista (como el de hoy) o bajista no abrir largos o cortos jamás. Aunque se vaya al cielo o al infierno. Excepción a la regla para largos: Labor Day.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2013)

vamos Ibex a por los 9200 de flandercito y luego los 9500-9700 :baba:

mantenemos los largos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## Dudosillo (16 Sep 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> Hay una regla básica para INTRADIA: Si hay un hueco alcista (como el de hoy) o bajista no abrir largos o cortos jamás. Aunque se vaya al cielo o al infierno. Excepción a la regla para largos: Labor Day.



¿quieres decir,si hay hueco alcista no abrir largos y si hay hueco bajista no abrir cortos?
¿puedes explicar la excepcion? 
Gracias.


----------



## Hinel (16 Sep 2013)

Dudosillo dijo:


> ¿quieres decir,si hay hueco alcista no abrir largos y si hay hueco bajista no abrir cortos?
> ¿puedes explicar la excepcion?
> Gracias.



Exacto. Para posiciones intradía. Labor Day en US implica largos en Europa.


----------



## FranR (16 Sep 2013)

Seguimos para Bingo, esto no hay quien lo pare señores...

Como digan que nuestro sistema bancario es un primor los señores Hispestores, nos hacemos un Juanlu en un mes.


----------



## Misterio (16 Sep 2013)

8.999,30 que bien se lo pasan dejando cifras graciosas.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Seguimos para Bingo, esto no hay quien lo pare señores...
> 
> Como digan que nuestro sistema bancario es un primor los señores Hispestores, nos hacemos un Juanlu en un mes.



tu no hagas caso de nada flandercito , sigue corto veras que bien te lo pasas :Baile:


----------



## MattCoy (16 Sep 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> Me da, que punto arriba, punto abajo, cerramos en el 9000...
> 
> Buenas tardes





Joder que ojo 8999,50... ::

Mira que lo estaba viendo venir


----------



## bertok (16 Sep 2013)

Ahora ya camina sólo el SP.

Vamos a verlo.


----------



## sr.anus (16 Sep 2013)

[YOUTUBE]-27R3fJDHhQ[/YOUTUBE]

Pandoro el bailon, ya vereis cuando venga la vuelta


----------



## atman (16 Sep 2013)

¿¿De verdad que esto no se cae???


----------



## bertok (16 Sep 2013)

No me extrañaría nada un buen reversal en el SP tras haber cerrado los mercados europeos.

Al SP, esta tarde hay que darle una vigilancia especial.


----------



## paulistano (16 Sep 2013)

Nadie comenta nada, imagino tenéis el culo pelado con estos valores.... Pero hoy prisa abre Pepona, se pone subiendo un 10%....y acaba en rojo rojo rojo. 

Cara de tonto es poco.


----------



## Cascooscuro (16 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> ¿¿De verdad que esto no se cae???



Lo dice ustec por el volumen?


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Nadie comenta nada, imagino tenéis el culo pelado con estos valores.... Pero hoy prisa abre Pepona, se pone subiendo un 10%....y acaba en rojo rojo rojo.
> 
> Cara de tonto es poco.



ha dejado una vela muy fea...... 

pero es un chicharro.....

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 18:04 ----------

que han hecho hoy los leoncillos, Abner?


----------



## bertok (16 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Nadie comenta nada, imagino tenéis el culo pelado con estos valores.... Pero hoy prisa abre Pepona, se pone subiendo un 10%....y acaba en rojo rojo rojo.
> 
> Cara de tonto es poco.



El jugueteo del jilo con los chicharrillos va a acabar como el rosario de la aurora.

La bolsa no es entrar, ganar un 10% - 20% en 2 días y salirse. Cuando ocurre algo así, habitualmente tiene que ver con la volatilidad de los techos de mercado.

Mañana puede subir un 20%. Se acaban ... ::


----------



## j.w.pepper (16 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El jugueteo del jilo con los chicharrillos va a acabar como el rosario de la aurora.
> 
> La bolsa no es entrar, ganar un 10% - 20% en 2 días y salirse. Cuando ocurre algo así, habitualmente tiene que ver con la volatilidad de los techos de mercado.
> 
> Mañana puede subir un 20%. Se acaban ... ::



Por eso yo himbierto en telefónica y en técnicas reunidas.


----------



## paulistano (16 Sep 2013)

Nadie comenta nada, imagino tenéis el culo pelado con estos valores.... Pero hoy prisa abre Pepona, se pone subiendo un 10%....y acaba en rojo rojo rojo. 

Cara de tonto es poco.


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Nadie comenta nada, imagino tenéis el culo pelado con estos valores.... Pero hoy prisa abre Pepona, se pone subiendo un 10%....y acaba en rojo rojo rojo.
> 
> Cara de tonto es poco.



Yo estoy muy contento, mis SPS clavaron otro +27%, Campofrío un pellizquito más, las Amper en positivo aun, Fersa regular pero sigo con +17%...solo me faltan las EONAS que se pongan peponas del todo...y bueno los BBVA, MTS, IBE y REP que ni las miro, esas son para cuando sea padre.::


----------



## The Hellion (16 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El jugueteo del jilo con los chicharrillos va a acabar como el rosario de la aurora.
> 
> *La bolsa no es entrar, ganar un 10% - 20% en 2 días y salirse. *Cuando ocurre algo así, habitualmente tiene que ver con la volatilidad de los techos de mercado.
> 
> Mañana puede subir un 20%. Se acaban ... ::



[YOUTUBE]o0XlAeZTRyQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (16 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El jugueteo del jilo con los chicharrillos va a acabar como el rosario de la aurora.
> 
> La bolsa no es entrar, ganar un 10% - 20% en 2 días y salirse. Cuando ocurre algo así, habitualmente tiene que ver con la volatilidad de los techos de mercado.
> 
> Mañana puede subir un 20%. Se acaban ... ::



Por eso no me duele nada venderlas. 

Por el mismo motivo que vendí a destiempo sacyr y gamesa.... Porque no se me quede cara de pescanova.


----------



## Algas (16 Sep 2013)

Leo por el Rankia que Bestinver ha entrado en BANKIA :, y en Liberbank:ouch:.


¿Puede ser la humillante bankia el próximo chicharro-pelotazo del hvei?ienso:, ¿o es un buy&hold a un par de años mejor que Amper?


----------



## atman (16 Sep 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Lo dice ustec por el volumen?



Por el volumen, en genral y por donde está el volumen en particular (al margen de aperturas y tal y eso...)

Mientras, el jodío VIX andan buscando mínimos en 13,73... sus muelas...

----


Parece que al final el Nasdaq, vamos, Apple, pesa lo suficiente para arrastrar un poco!! al resto...


----------



## ghkghk (16 Sep 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Leo por el Rankia que Bestinver ha entrado en BANKIA :, y en Liberbank:ouch:.
> 
> 
> ¿Puede ser la humillante bankia el próximo chicharro-pelotazo del hvei?ienso:, ¿o es un buy&hold a un par de años mejor que Amper?



Esta mañana ya preguntaba yo cuándo entrábamos. No sabía que Bestinver nos leyese :o :

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tono (16 Sep 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Leo por el Rankia que Bestinver ha entrado en BANKIA :, y en Liberbank:ouch:.
> 
> 
> ¿Puede ser la humillante bankia el próximo chicharro-pelotazo del hvei?ienso:, ¿o es un buy&hold a un par de años mejor que Amper?



No mentéis la bicha, no, por favor... :ouch:







---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 19:14 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus elige un avatar...... YA ...
> 
> alguien tenía que decirlo.....



A veces veo reportes... 

No son listos ni nada estos de Sacyr, dación en pago y luego que venga la SAREB atapar el agujero

*Sacyr negocia con los bancos canjear deuda por activos de Vallehermoso*

Sacyr negocia con los bancos canjear deuda por activos de Vallehermoso,Sector inmobiliario. Expansin.com



> Sacyr está negociando con los bancos de Vallehermoso canjear deuda por activos con el fin de liquidar de "forma ordenada" esta filial de promoción de viviendas y suelo, y cancelar el pasivo de 1.200 millones de euros que actualmente soporta.




*La familia Del Pino pone a la venta el 1,9% del capital de Acerinox*

La familia Del Pino pone a la venta el 1,9% del capital de Acerinox,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## atman (16 Sep 2013)




----------



## Janus (16 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> No mentéis la bicha, no, por favor... :ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Es el deporte nacional. La constructora canjea deuda por activos mierda que los bancos encaloman al SAREB en la siguiente ronda de financiación. Al tiempo, el SAREB va a servir para aparcar la mierda de los bancos, de las constructoras y de las utilities en el mundo renovable.

Por supuesto que el SAREB se lo pasará al Estado en modo deuda o aval y serán los ciudadanos quienes apenquen.


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Sep 2013)

Buenas tardes. 

El SP me ha fastidiado el día más que el presupuesto del dentista.

He vendido las BBVA compradas hace mucho. Me da que el año ya está hecho. 

Janus, que ha bebido hoy.? O bien esta invitado a la Cibeles fasihon y quiere que votemos que midelito se pone


----------



## Topongo (16 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es el deporte nacional. La constructora canjea deuda por activos mierda que los bancos encaloman al SAREB en la siguiente ronda de financiación. Al tiempo, el SAREB va a servir para aparcar la mierda de los bancos, de las constructoras y de las utilities en el mundo renovable.
> 
> Por supuesto que el SAREB se lo pasará al Estado en modo deuda o aval y serán los ciudadanos quienes apenquen.



Son las costumbres castuzas de hispanistan y hay que respetarlas.
Y edito para decir que cada dia estoy mas hasta los webos de currar trabajar e incluso aeriesgar pasta en este casino para que los cuatro de siempre se nos rian en la puta cara...
Ale me voy a hacer otros 5 km

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Acaba de romper los 980, ahora *regla 20-70*



Yo tambien necesito una explicación

Creo recordar que lo lei por primera vez en un post del MM e primavera, pero no entendí el mensaje....::´(

Puede alguno reexplicarla :bla:


----------



## atman (16 Sep 2013)

¿que pasa? Yastan jodiendo la marrana otra vez. "UQe no tempeñes, Atman, que no lo dejamos bajar ni a tiros. Si hace falta... paramos los ordenatas del mercado, coño!!!


***NASDAQ Options Market (NOM) has halted trading in a issues A thru m as of13:35:33,N thru Z as of 13:35:47 due to OPRA system issues.We will send out additional info. Please contact Market OPs at 215-496-1571.


***The NASDAQ OMX PHLX has halted trading in all issues as of 13:34:49 due to the system issues at OPRA. We will send out an update once we have additional information and/or a resolution. Please contact Market Operations at (215) 496-1571 if you have any further questions.

***2013-09-16 13:03:00 CT	CBOE CBOE -Linkage Unavaialble | See details below
***2013-09-16 13:03:00 CT	C2 Exchange	CBOE -Linkage Unavaialble | See details below


----------



## ponzi (16 Sep 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos y felices verdes dias,
> 
> OoM supongo que Tef aparecera con un colorido y estupendo verde en su cartera.
> 
> Subanme ese dax y el ibex tambien.



Gracias Chinito pero aun queda un largo camino por recorrer hasta los 14 minimo.Por cierto hoy la gran BMW ha superado en capitalizacion a Tef,nada mas ni nada menos que llegando a cotas de 80 eu,quien la viese de nuevo a 19 y todo gracias a los chinitos nunca mejor dicho 




Janus dijo:


> amigos, cómo han cambiado los tiempos. Hoy en día la tecnología ha conseguido facilitar mucho la operativa. Es de, como he hecho esta mañana, cerrar un futuro desde aeropuerto con el smarphone es algo que no tenía alternativa hace 10 años apenas. Entonces uno sí que estaba jodido y el trading era algo de los libros de fantasía.
> 
> Además, hoy es un día muy importante porque un valorazo como Prisa está llenando los bolsillos (aún virtualmente) de muchos. Para mí es un orgullo porque no he cejado de decir wait, wait, wait, wait ......... all in. Enjoy it!!!!!
> 
> Now, we are thinking how to tackle a new blue ocean.



Y eso no es nada..esperate una decada y ya veras, la tecnologia m2m inundara todo.Dentro de unos años iras en coche y hablaras directamente a la maquina,podras c/v futuros sin necesidad de quitar la vista de la carrretera.

Telefónica e Indra participan en la primera cirugía con las Google Glass | Tecnología | Cinco Días

Mañana mismo en Madrid operaran a uno utilizando las googleglass y la tecnologia de Tef e indra.Vamos hacia un mundo hiperconectado.


----------



## Gekko_ (16 Sep 2013)

Creo que en la regla 20-70 el 70 son los puntos que el forero FranR llama "push", aka fuerza del impulso o spread del salto de un nivel a otro.

El 20/70 no es mas que la definición del risk/reward de una operación en una de esas cosas que FranR llama "niveles". Posicionarse en un nivel con un stop loss de 20 puntos y un stop profit de 70.

Me parece que es eso.


----------



## juanfer (16 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El jugueteo del jilo con los chicharrillos va a acabar como el rosario de la aurora.
> 
> La bolsa no es entrar, ganar un 10% - 20% en 2 días y salirse. Cuando ocurre algo así, habitualmente tiene que ver con la volatilidad de los techos de mercado.
> 
> Mañana puede subir un 20%. Se acaban ... ::



No le quite el champán en medio de la fiesta. Pero si estamos en las volatilidad de techos. Solo falta el desencadenante.


----------



## atman (16 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Y eso no es nada..esperate una decada y ya veras, la tecnologia m2m inundara todo.Dentro de unos años iras en coche y hablaras directamente a la maquina,podras c/v futuros sin necesidad de quitar la vista de la carrretera.
> 
> Telefónica e Indra participan en la primera cirugía con las Google Glass | Tecnología | Cinco Días
> 
> Mañana mismo en Madrid operaran a uno utilizando las googleglass y la tecnologia de Tef e indra.Vamos hacia un mundo hiperconectado.



Sinceramente, no sé que utilidad pueden tener unas Google Glass respecto a los sistemas actuales... por ejemplo:

Carl Zeiss Meditec, medical technology for ophthalmology, digital visualization, Surgical microscopes for neurosurgery, ENT,dental, P&R, spine, gynecology, radiotherapy

Un sistema de visión microscópica con cámara Full HD integrada cuya señal luego puedes enviar a donde quieras. Normalmente a una grabadora y a alguna pantalla in-situ para seguimiento. Sin necesidad de que el cirujano tenga que llevar las gafas puestas.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (16 Sep 2013)

D.E.P. el enfermo. Primero habrá que ver si los cirujanos son capaces de llegar al hospital con el google maps.




ponzi dijo:


> Telefónica e Indra participan en la primera cirugía con las Google Glass | Tecnología | Cinco Días
> 
> Mañana mismo en Madrid operaran a uno utilizando las googleglass y la tecnologia de Tef e indra.Vamos hacia un mundo hiperconectado.


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Sep 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> D.E.P. el enfermo. Primero habrá que ver si los cirujanos son capaces de llegar al hospital con el google maps.



google maps funciona bien hombre! el que es una castaña es apple maps...

por cierto aprovecho para recomendar waze, funciona de maravilla!


----------



## azazel_iii (16 Sep 2013)

Saludos gaceriles,

Hace relativamente poco que he empezado a operar en real. De momento estoy operando por tecnico en el plano de dias/semanas pero me interesa mucho el fundamental, ambas tecnicas me parecen bien para segun que casos. 

En el tema de fundamentales ando un poco mas perdido, asi que he decidido ponerme manos a la obra. El otro dia trasteando con la web de mi broker (Activotrade a traves de Saxobank) descubri una herramienta de Analisis Fundamental que creo que es muy interesante. Los que useis este broker no se si la conoceis pero se llama *Stock Screener*, y basicamente te permite hacer un filtro de aquellas empresas que cumplan tus requisitos. Aqui teneis una captura con los filtros que tengo puestos ahora mismo:



Spoiler












Basicamente he intentado hacer un filtro de empresas dentro de paises serios y que tengan buen dividendo, buen PER, poca deuda, buenos margenes y con poca volatilidad (beta lo llaman). Mas que nada para largo plazo, nada de chicharros.

La cantidad de filtros que tiene es enorme, asi que ando un poco perdido en como ajustar esos valores porque yo de contabilidad cortito con sifon. Igual los que he puesto son una locura/burrada, aunque me salen alrededor de 30 companyias. 

*Que criterios y con que rangos usariais vosotros?
*

Gracias por adelantado! :rolleye:


----------



## amago45 (16 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> google maps funciona bien hombre! el que es una castaña es apple maps...
> 
> por cierto aprovecho para recomendar waze, funciona de maravilla!



Lo compró Google también, no? 8:8:8:

Ojo que no se puede conducir y reportar atascos a la vez, que te multan


----------



## ponzi (16 Sep 2013)

Ya están aquí ..nos echaban de menos

[YOUTUBE]KSRF3slguhI[/YOUTUBE]

Y el domingo elecciones alemanas...

Ojito con los chicharritos


----------



## sr.anus (16 Sep 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> D.E.P. el enfermo. Primero habrá que ver si los cirujanos son capaces de llegar al hospital con el google maps.




No jodas, ni en broma. No me gustaria ser la cobaya de una "master class" La semana que viene operan a alguien muy cercano, en esa misma clinica. Tienen fama de ser buenos, ojala sea verdad...


----------



## Janus (16 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Aviso urgente:
> 
> Hoy no daría un duro por el cumplimiento de la regla del 0,75%. Todo parece demasiado evidente y es muy revelador que la volatilidad no se desploma (VIX) a pesar de que el SP anda fuerte.
> Hay que estar mirando posiciones cortas potenciales y nada de largos salvo que se superen los máximos con fuerza.
> ...



Estaba más que dicho que hoy la regla del 0,75% estaba muy maleada y había que pensar más en la excepción que en la regla. Hoy no es el día de superar máximos y siguen imponiéndose las estrategias de ni mirar los largos y poner ojos a los cortos. Los días pasan y las cosas cambian por lo que este escenario mañana puede volar de un plumazo, lo dudo.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 21:10 ----------




Algas dijo:


> Leo por el Rankia que Bestinver ha entrado en BANKIA :, y en Liberbank:ouch:.
> 
> 
> ¿Puede ser la humillante bankia el próximo chicharro-pelotazo del hvei?ienso:, ¿o es un buy&hold a un par de años mejor que Amper?



Bankia subirá mucho si no saca más mierda. Lo cierto es que les siguen adjudicando activos morosos a tope. Para mí no vale ni de lejos lo que capitaliza pero la manada ya sabemos que es capaz de inflar cualquier cosa.

El tema de España es claro. SP y DAX están en máximos y el IBEX a la mitad de los suyos. Eso es únicamente porque el dinero internacional ha salido de España. En el momento que vuelva, se llevará al IBEX hacia máximos. No hace falta que las empresas mejoren, es suficiente con que los PER aceptados por los inversores sean el doble. Es un matiz que el gacelo inexperto no acierta a ver porque aplica la máxima de acción-reacción. Tiene que ver mejora para comprar y lo que se encuentra es que el león ha comprado antes de la mejora y cuando ésta sucede lo que hace es vender al gacelo tardío.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Sep 2013)

Tiroteo en Washington.......

Pero que le pasa a la peña ........ ni que esto fuese el Mad Max


----------



## ponzi (16 Sep 2013)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Saludos gaceriles,
> 
> Hace relativamente poco que he empezado a operar en real. De momento estoy operando por tecnico en el plano de dias/semanas pero me interesa mucho el fundamental, ambas tecnicas me parecen bien para segun que casos.
> 
> ...



¿Saxo Bank permite operar en singapur japon y china?

No es por nada pero el screener es muy bueno

Me ha llamado la atención esta constructora de barcos

YANGZIJIANG SHIPBUILDING (YZJSGD:Singapore): Financial Statements - Businessweek

Yangzijiang Shipbuilding(Holdings)Ltd.

Vale unos 3000 mill y tiene 1500 mill en caja, esta prácticamente regalada

Sobre criterios, yo te diría que las acotaciones las hagas las mas básicas posibles y con el listado vayas una por una analizando su estructura y mercado objetivo, ademas no limites la búsqueda ni por betas ni por capitalización.

Algunas ideas

*1)EV/EBITDA
2)Crecimiento de las ventas (1-5 años)*
3)PER
4)Deuda
5)Si se puede ROCE si no ROE y ROA


Es curiosa la cultura China, ellos se endeudan pero mantienen el dinero en el banco. Si tienen una deuda de 3000 en el banco tienen 2000 o 4000.

Esta tiene oficinas para el alquiler que no están nada mal y en un país que esta llamado a ser 1 potencia mundial

http://www.sohochina.com/

Cuando ya tengas la selección de empresas ya vas mas al margen,beta,caja,recompras de acciones,políticas de dividendos,mercado,sector....


----------



## Janus (16 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Gracias Chinito pero aun queda un largo camino por recorrer hasta los 14 minimo.Por cierto hoy la gran BMW ha superado en capitalizacion a Tef,nada mas ni nada menos que llegando a cotas de 80 eu,quien la viese de nuevo a 19 y todo gracias a los chinitos nunca mejor dicho
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yo con que desde el coche pueda decir "abre posición contraria al último post del jatoroepodd me es más que suficiente".

Eso sí, si la tecnología es de Indra ............... como que mejor me fío del ordenador y le doy yo al botón verde o rojo. ::

Pocas empresas son tan castuzas, malintencionadas, cutres, lastimosas y precarias como Indra. Es una opinión que quizá alguno puede pensar que pudiera ofender a aquellos foreros que trabajen en Indra. Al contrario, ellos lo saben y tú, lector, también.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Sep 2013)

Vaya vela mas cuqui que está quedando, eh bertok?


----------



## ponzi (16 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Sinceramente, no sé que utilidad pueden tener unas Google Glass respecto a los sistemas actuales... por ejemplo:
> 
> Carl Zeiss Meditec, medical technology for ophthalmology, digital visualization, Surgical microscopes for neurosurgery, ENT,dental, P&R, spine, gynecology, radiotherapy
> 
> Un sistema de visión microscópica con cámara Full HD integrada cuya señal luego puedes enviar a donde quieras. Normalmente a una grabadora y a alguna pantalla in-situ para seguimiento. Sin necesidad de que el cirujano tenga que llevar las gafas puestas.




Las googleglass no son una simple camara, permiten interactuar y si no he entendido mal la operación va a ser una clase magistral ademas con las gafas de google puedes acceder a todo el conocimiento de internet con tan solo decirlo

Un ejemplo

[YOUTUBE]ErpNpR3XYUw[/YOUTUBE]

Sera una de las herramientas del futuro que conectara todos los sistemas M2M




politicodemadreputa dijo:


> D.E.P. el enfermo. Primero habrá que ver si los cirujanos son capaces de llegar al hospital con el google maps.



A mi el googlemaps no me parece malo aunque considero que el sistema de mapas de Nokia es mejor. El que es insufrible es el de Apple


----------



## Janus (16 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> google maps funciona bien hombre! el que es una castaña es apple maps...
> 
> por cierto aprovecho para recomendar waze, funciona de maravilla!



Waze + Navigator + Google Maps van a cambiar muchas cosas si se aplican al tráfico de forma conjunta. Todo ello es de Google y ya están pensando en desarrollar aplicaciones de uso diario sobre el coche Google.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 21:23 ----------




azazel_iii dijo:


> Saludos gaceriles,
> 
> Hace relativamente poco que he empezado a operar en real. De momento estoy operando por tecnico en el plano de dias/semanas pero me interesa mucho el fundamental, ambas tecnicas me parecen bien para segun que casos.
> 
> ...



El gran zahorí utiliza la intuición y siempre acierta los movimientos en el mercado ................. aunque a veces, las que más, necesita estar corto y largo para lograr el éxito.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 21:29 ----------

Un auténtico especulador se pondría largo en volatilidad a través del ProShares VIX Short Term. Ahí queda.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 21:34 ----------

Si el SP pierde los 1650 se va a dar una galleta muy importante. Hay que empezar a volver a mirar la volatilidad. Este escenario solo queda anulado si se va a por nuevos máximos.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 21:35 ----------

Apple ni tocar de momento, ni largos ni cortos.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 21:40 ----------

Alpha está para unos cortos muy claros en timeframe de horas. El problema es que la sesión se acaba y una apertura mañana con GAP hace un agujero en las finanzas.


----------



## Clander (16 Sep 2013)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Saludos gaceriles,
> 
> Hace relativamente poco que he empezado a operar en real. De momento estoy operando por tecnico en el plano de dias/semanas pero me interesa mucho el fundamental, ambas tecnicas me parecen bien para segun que casos.
> 
> ...



A mi me gusta mucho Stock Rover, lo veo muy completo y se pueden elaborar filtros bastante complejos. Echale un vistazo si quieres a ver que te parece, requiere registro pero es gratis.

http://www.stockrover.com/

Enviado desde mi GT-N8010 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## loblesa (16 Sep 2013)

loblesa dijo:


> Esperaremos otra vez por debajo de 6,15 a ANR.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 18:27 ----------
> 
> ...



SL rules. Fuera de prisa. :


----------



## juanfer (16 Sep 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?p=9880581


Han abierto un hilo recomendando hacer trades sin sl. estaba en el principal.


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Errores comunes al hacer trading - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> 
> Han abierto un hilo recomendando hacer trades sin sl. estaba en el principal.



Yo creo que el tipo dice lo contrario....y eso que me cae mal, es un tipo que solo se pasa por aqui para cazar clicks en su blog....


----------



## Algas (16 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Errores comunes al hacer trading - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> 
> Han abierto un hilo recomendando hacer trades sin sl. estaba en el principal.


----------



## bertok (16 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vaya vela mas cuqui que está quedando, eh bertok?


----------



## egarenc (16 Sep 2013)

Se animan por fin las TRE? 








TS, sigues dentro con tu swing?


----------



## BlueLaser (16 Sep 2013)

Yo creo que el "poblema" de los SL es como se usan y el partido que le sacan los leones o manos fuertes o como querais llamarlo.

Ejemplo, compro acciones de PepePaco S.A. a 10 € la accion, y decido ponerle (sea porque entiendo como analizar todas esas cosas de velas negras o chinas con velo o japonesas en vela o como se llame) un SL en un valor que sea 9,5 € (ya digo, porque lo se calcular o porque soy de los que dice "no quiero perder mas del 5% de lo invertido").

Vale, pues de todos es sabido que existen los "barridos de stop loss" y al tipo lo van echar del parqué en cero coma.

Opciones? 

1- No envias la orden SL a bolsa y estas "al loro" de la accion. Arriesgado ya que si te descuidas puede caerte un 20% antes de que puedas salir por patas.

2- Reinterpretar lo que es un SL. Si has puesto 1000 € en la accion, pero tu capital destinado a acciones en bolsa es de 10.000 €, si tu margen de perdida es del 5% significa que admites perder hasta 500 €. Es decir, asumes que, llegado el caso, y de manera extrema, podrias poner un SL en 5€. Claro que si tu inviertes en 10 valores y todos ellos cae a ese nivel habrás perdido hasta la camisa, pero bueno, siempre se puede poner un SL menos arriesgado, por ejemplo 7€, donde ya es mas dificil que lleguen los "barridos de stop loss".

Abro paraguas para que me llameis de todo, ignorante para empezar, pero juro haber leido algo asi a alguien que me hablaba de Money Management.


----------



## bertok (16 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Yo creo que el "poblema" de los SL es como se usan y el partido que le sacan los leones o manos fuertes o como querais llamarlo.
> 
> Ejemplo, compro acciones de PepePaco S.A. a 10 € la accion, y decido ponerle (sea porque entiendo como analizar todas esas cosas de velas negras o chinas con velo o japonesas en vela o como se llame) un SL en un valor que sea 9,5 € (ya digo, porque lo se calcular o porque soy de los que dice "no quiero perder mas del 5% de lo invertido").
> 
> ...



Los SL son imprescindible siempre si no quieres ser parte de la legión "soy inversor a largo".

El tema es que se invierte en chicharros de mierda y ahí los SL son el bellocino de oro del broker. El problema no es el SL si no invertir en algo que es una porquería y no tiene liquidez suficiente.

El SL es un blue chip o valor de mediana capitalización es un must.


----------



## ponzi (16 Sep 2013)

Si seguis el enlace y accedeis al articulo veréis la foto del líder

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=455596

Como aquí hablamos de Bolsa y como nos estamos preparando para Octubre...ahí va dedicado a Calopez 


[youtube]JoZ7fKz0Gps[/youtube]


----------



## Garrafón (17 Sep 2013)

Con el tema de SL he tenido que hacer un acto de regeneración, porque mi anterior forma de invertir, que con altibajos al final me permitió batir holgadamente durante una década tanto los intereses bancarios como el IPC real (para mí un 7% sostenido ya me servía), actualmente no me sirve.
Antes ponía un SL un 8% por debajo del precio de compra y arreglado, ahora casi he doblado el margen de seguridad y lo pongo un 15% por debajo ante la tremenda volatilidad actual.
En esto y en muchas otras cosas he tenido que cambiar para seguir invirtiendo.

Siempre pongo un SL, aunque sea bien enterrado, pero es mi red de seguridad y pienso que no ponerlo es de gilipollas, porque conocer el mercado y exponerse a pérdidas de las que no te puedas recuperar, es de gilipollas.


----------



## HisHoliness (17 Sep 2013)

Yo en los chicharros no he utilizado SL real, tengo uno mental de lo que puedo permitirme perder, eso siempre, pero en esos valores la alta volatilidad te los pule en un momento, ahora que los voy siguiendo casi a diario no me preocupa. Lo que pongo en algunos, cuando ya estoy fuera holgadamente de la zona de perdidas, es un SL dinamico, para dejar correr las ganancias y vender cuando haya una vuelta.

En los valores que tengo a L/P por supuesto no me preocupa y no los pongo.

En los valores medios, llamese Sacyr o XXX he aprendido la lección y pongo SL a la perdida de soporte, sin miramientos, si salta a otra cosa.


----------



## egarenc (17 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si seguis el enlace y accedeis al articulo veréis la foto del líder
> 
> Entrevista a nuestro querido líder - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> ...



que susto, lo primero que he visto ha sido la jeta del Cristino R., y pensaba que el Carlos se había hecho una cirujia para parecerse a este. Por cierto, 2000 eurillos de nada por hora, vaya sueldazo se ha trajinado el colega (CR7). Se levanta por las mañanas con 14k-20k mas en su cuenta, depende de lo que la chorbi le deje dormir.


----------



## ponzi (17 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> que susto, lo primero que he visto ha sido la jeta del Cristino R., y pensaba que el Carlos se había hecho una cirujia para parecerse a este. Por cierto, 2000 eurillos de nada por hora, vaya sueldazo se ha trajinado el colega (CR7). Se levanta por las mañanas con 14k-20k mas en su cuenta, depende de lo que la chorbi le deje dormir.



Y la sonrisita que pone, sabe que la ha metido doblada...recordemos que cobrara 17 mill netos, es decir a partir del 2015 el Madrid multiplicara su sueldo por el cambio de normativa fiscal ya que tributara en España.Lo de este país es una locura y todo con los créditos de Bankia, sigan haciendo juego, el fútbol ya debería estar quebrado.


----------



## HisHoliness (17 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Por cierto, 2000 eurillos de nada por hora, vaya sueldazo se ha trajinado el colega (CR7). Se levanta por las mañanas con 14k-20k mas en su cuenta, depende de lo que la chorbi le deje dormir.



Dejando en claro que me parece un sueldo obsceno....no dista mucho de lo que ganan los mejores del mundo en muchas áreas, no solo en el deporte (F1, tenis, baloncesto, golf...), pregúntate cuanto gana el mejor banquero, abogado, médico, arquitecto, ingeniero, financiero, actor, director de cine, ....


----------



## ponzi (17 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Yo en los chicharros no he utilizado SL real, tengo uno mental de lo que puedo permitirme perder, eso siempre, pero en esos valores la alta volatilidad te los pule en un momento, ahora que los voy siguiendo casi a diario no me preocupa. Lo que pongo en algunos, cuando ya estoy fuera holgadamente de la zona de perdidas, es un SL dinamico, para dejar correr las ganancias y vender cuando haya una vuelta.
> 
> En los valores que tengo a L/P por supuesto no me preocupa y no los pongo.
> 
> En los valores medios, llamese Sacyr o XXX he aprendido la lección y pongo SL a la perdida de soporte, sin miramientos, si salta a otra cosa.



Yo la verdad que no los utilizó, prefiero hacer el análisis previo y mentalizarme antes de entrar.En Tef he contado hasta una hipotética caída hasta los 7.Aunque mi caso es muy particular, para hacer trading desde luego son 100% aconsejables, yo si operase con derivados antes de comprar nada analizaría la perdida potencial. Para meterse en bolsa hay que asumir que al señor mercado le puede dar un aire y tu posición valga un 40%-50% menos e igual hasta llevabas razón, operar en bolsa a corto plazo y pensar que no vas a asumir riesgo es ser muy ingenuo.


----------



## atman (17 Sep 2013)

Si un médico gana 40 kilos al año... será por los royalties de alguna patente, libros, etc... de lo contrario... va a ser que no... tanto, no... de hecho, ya puede ser buena la patente...

Y yo no salgo de casa sin SL. Ni a corto ni a largo. Y SL duros, ni trailing, ni leches. Aquí me salgo y punto. Si hay que "dinamizar", para eso estoy yo.


----------



## ponzi (17 Sep 2013)

http://saladeprensa.telefonica.es/j...as...&origen=notapres&selectNumReg=5&pagina=1

Aquí esta una de las novedades que comente hace una semana y con la que quiere diferenciarse Tef

"además de los recién incorporados Canal+ Liga Campeones y Canal + Liga...."

Fijaros como están enseñando la patita , es solo cuestión de tiempo que compren digital +


----------



## HisHoliness (17 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Si un médico gana 40 kilos al año... será por los royalties de alguna patente, libros, etc... de lo contrario... va a ser que no... tanto, no... de hecho, ya puede ser buena la patente...



Bien, olvidé un pequeño detalle; a lo largo de su carrera profesional, es decir, un futbolista se retira a los 34-35, su carrera profesional son unos 15 años, un doctor hará unos 30 o 35. Un buen cirujano del Mount Sinai gana más de un millon de dolares al año seguro....



> Orthopedic Surgeons earn anywhere from $554,000 for pediatric orthopedic surgery, to a high of over $800,000 for spine surgeons. Orthopedic surgeons specialize on surgeries of the bones and joints, including sports-related injuries, trauma, and arthritic deterioration. General orthopedic surgeons earn about $569,000 annually, on average.



Highest Paying Doctors and Surgeons - What are the Highest Paying Doctor and Surgeon Jobs

---------- Post added 17-sep-2013 at 00:54 ----------

10 Richest People In Medicine - Business Insider


----------



## atman (17 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Bien, olvidé un pequeño detalle; a lo largo de su carrera profesional, es decir, un futbolista se retira a los 34-35, su carrera profesional son unos 15 años, un doctor hará unos 30 o 35. Un buen cirujano del Mount Sinai gana más de un millon de dolares al año seguro....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yaaa... pero el futbolista empieza con 18 y el médico con 30 o más... y de la lista de BI una buena parte ni siquera son médicos. Y los que lo son, han ganado su fortuna haciendo negocios, no curando gente. Trasladado a este caso, habría que sumarle a CR7 los ingresos por publi, los negocios que tenga, etc..


----------



## ponzi (17 Sep 2013)

Se regala petrolera, razón :oriente medio

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native

Por 3700 mill,con una caja de 2100 mill y sin deuda neta.A poco que mejore la situación en oriente medio deberian valer bastante mas.Han estado ganando unos 400-600 mill

http://www.ise.ie/Prices,-Indices-Stats/Equity-Market-Data/

Hay algunas costillas por Irlanda que no están mal de precio y es un país relativamente serio.


----------



## atman (17 Sep 2013)

Leches, los de Dragon Oil están en todas las salsas... están trabajando en Túnez, Iraq, Afganistán y Turkmenistán... de este último, empezaremos a oir hablar en breve y no para bien.


----------



## ponzi (17 Sep 2013)

En grecia hay una a la que tengo entre ceja y ceja, aunque su facturación ha caído un poco y la caja no ande muy boyante, no me cabe ninguna duda del futuro de estas fabricas.

http://mobile.businessweek.com/articles/2012-07-01/the-heroic-odyssey-of-coca-cola-hellenic-bottling

Es la embotelladora de Cocacola griega

http://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:OCCH&fstype=ii&ei=MJM3UuibI-qtwAOD-gE

En España por lo visto los dueños no quieren compartir su negocio en bolsa.

http://www.elconfidencial.com/econo...-cocacola-en-espana-vale-5000-millones-115868

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/noticias/embotelladora-griega-coca-cola-hellenic-134959621.html

Si no me equivoco creo que la primera embotelladora es Enterprises con las licencias de (Reino unido,Francia,suecos,noruega,monaco,luxemburgo,Holanda..)

Tambien tenemos la embotelladora de Brasil y México

http://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:AKO.A&ei=qpY3UpjNN6qIwAO8GQ

Andina.SA

Femsa

Yo a alguna de estas la metía en cartera con los ojos cerrados


----------



## Algas (17 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Yo en los chicharros no he utilizado SL real, tengo uno mental de lo que puedo permitirme perder, eso siempre, pero en esos valores la alta volatilidad te los pule en un momento, ahora que los voy siguiendo casi a diario no me preocupa. Lo que pongo en algunos, cuando ya estoy fuera holgadamente de la zona de perdidas, es un SL dinamico, para dejar correr las ganancias y vender cuando haya una vuelta.
> 
> En los valores que tengo a L/P por supuesto no me preocupa y no los pongo.
> 
> En los valores medios, llamese Sacyr o XXX he aprendido la lección y pongo SL a la perdida de soporte, sin miramientos, si salta a otra cosa.



Yo más o menos igual, aunque lo del SL mental insisto en q hay q vigilarlos constantemente.

A los brokers les gusta bajar la cotización con muy poco volumen antes de peponear... Generalmente a la hora de comer y durante la sobre mesa


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2013)

guanos días gacelillas 

espero que cojamos velocidad de crucero to parriba sin parar hasta el vencimiento , no es momento de intras , es momento de mantener los largos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## Algas (17 Sep 2013)

A ver q tal hoy MTS


----------



## FranR (17 Sep 2013)

La única razón para que no suba es que el gato está largo.

Jato abre cortos, que entren los rezagados al calor de los 91xx

P,D Además que mas te da decir que entras vendido en tu cuenta de prueba. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> La única razón para que no suba es que el gato está largo.
> 
> Jato abre cortos, que entren los rezagados al calor de los 91xx
> 
> P,D Además que mas te da decir que entras vendido en tu cuenta de prueba. ::



a mi no me mire , la razón por la que esto no sube es que reve va largo :ouch:

intentan cerrar el gap 8950 ienso:


----------



## FranR (17 Sep 2013)

Calla que le acabas de meter 10 puntos pabajo...


----------



## ponzi (17 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Leches, los de Dragon Oil están en todas las salsas... están trabajando en Túnez, Iraq, Afganistán y Turkmenistán... de este último, empezaremos a oir hablar en breve y no para bien.



Lo gracioso es que no les va mal a pesar de ser pequeños. Ya directamente Exxon en oriente medio se esta poniendo las botas.


----------



## Domina (17 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Dejando en claro que me parece un sueldo obsceno....no dista mucho de lo que ganan los mejores del mundo en muchas áreas, no solo en el deporte (F1, tenis, baloncesto, golf...), pregúntate cuanto gana el mejor banquero, abogado, médico, arquitecto, ingeniero, financiero, actor, director de cine, ....



El problema es cuando esos sueldos se pagan directa o indirectamente con dinero público. Como los clubs que no pagan seguridad social, o que han sido rescatados (Comunidad Valenciana).
De los bankeros mejor ni hablamos.


----------



## Abner (17 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Calla que le acabas de meter 10 puntos pabajo...



Lo que está pasando en el IBEX no es ni medio normal, quiero decir que aunque hay actividad leoncia, es exclusivamente, para el intradía. Los saldos netos de final del día suelen ser negativos, pero absolutamente pírricos.

@Pollastre. ¿Está por ahí maese? ¿Pasa algo parecido en el DAX o estoy totalmente confundido y mis recuentos no valen una reput.... isima?


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2013)

cerrado el gap de los 8950 , via libre para el siemprealcismo :Baile:

---------- Post added 17-sep-2013 at 09:33 ----------




Abner dijo:


> Lo que está pasando en el IBEX no es ni medio normal, quiero decir que aunque hay actividad leoncia, es exclusivamente, para el intradía. Los saldos netos de final del día suelen ser negativos, pero absolutamente pírricos.
> 
> @Pollastre. ¿Está por ahí maese? ¿Pasa algo parecido en el DAX o estoy totalmente confundido y mis recuentos no valen una reput.... isima?



va a ser lo segundo :o


----------



## Krim (17 Sep 2013)

Culpa mía que puse un largo en los 8985. Ahora que me han barrido ya podéis subir

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (17 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No me extrañaría nada un buen reversal en el SP tras haber cerrado los mercados europeos.
> 
> Al SP, esta tarde hay que darle una vigilancia especial.



Ayer hizo su trabajo y hoy lo puede rematar.

Subir un 1% haciendo sesión de más a manos después de un argumento "tan sólido" como que un pollo renuncia a la posible admisión como presidente de la FED, suena a trampa atrapa gacelas de libro. ::

Hoy lo sabremos. Cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2013)

te puede el siemprebajismo bertokiano , ahora es tiempo de largos , no hay mas :no:


----------



## atman (17 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que no les va mal a pesar de ser pequeños. Ya directamente Exxon en oriente medio se esta poniendo las botas.



Es cierto, digo que serán especialistas en entorno en conflicto. Pero la pega es que a la primera mal dada, les hunden.


----------



## FranR (17 Sep 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Lo que está pasando en el IBEX no es ni medio normal, quiero decir que aunque hay actividad leoncia, es exclusivamente, para el intradía. Los saldos netos de final del día suelen ser negativos, pero absolutamente pírricos.
> 
> @Pollastre. ¿Está por ahí maese? ¿Pasa algo parecido en el DAX o estoy totalmente confundido y mis recuentos no valen una reput.... isima?



Totalmente de acuerdo, es como el ejemplo de ayer... entran empujan el índice 20 puntos y dejan entrar a pequeños operadores. En ese momento los dejan solos y les roban unos cuantos puntos.

Hoy a las 9.37 lo han vuelto a hacer......

Veremos de nuevo mínimos y habrá que estar atento al siguiente nivel 8.912


----------



## sr.anus (17 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Veremos de nuevo mínimos y habrá que estar atento al siguiente nivel 8.912




Brujeria!!:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (17 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Es cierto, digo que serán especialistas en entorno en conflicto. Pero la pega es que a la primera mal dada, les hunden.



Eso es verdad , no tienen la infraestructura de Exon

Dragon oil

Cuanto peor esta oriente medio mas facturan


----------



## mataresfacil (17 Sep 2013)

Para los que operais con bankinter, alguno sabe como cambiar las seis posiciones del mosaico del movil? es q no puedo poner otras nuevas.


----------



## FranR (17 Sep 2013)

Pues vaya, ha rebotado en 8.912,3...no está mal.


----------



## wetpiñata (17 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ayer hizo su trabajo y hoy lo puede rematar.
> 
> Subir un 1% haciendo sesión de más a manos después de un argumento "tan sólido" como que un pollo renuncia a la posible admisión como presidente de la FED, suena a trampa atrapa gacelas de libro. ::
> 
> Hoy lo sabremos. Cuidado ahí fuera.



Lo que representa la renuncia del pollo no es lo que nos han vendido de que se va un halcón y una paloma es la siguiente de la lista, sino que evidencia que Omama no tiene candidato y los jefes del congreso y el senado no tienen ya ningún poder sobre unas cabritas locas que votan lo que les sale del rabo. Y eso para la negociación del presupuesto es malo, malo, malo. Y el mercado acabará reflejandolo.


----------



## Krim (17 Sep 2013)

Venga, vamos a volver a probar los largos aquí...

(/esconderse por si lo gafa)


----------



## FranR (17 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Venga, vamos a volver a probar los largos aquí...
> 
> (/esconderse por si lo gafa)



Hamijo el rebote en nivel inferior ha sido sin volumen.... podemos ver los 8840 sin despeinarnos. :8:

Veremos como lo gestionan de nuevo, si no entra volumen en los siguientes cinco minutos esto se cae.

---------- Post added 17-sep-2013 at 10:05 ----------

Vamos un push!!!!!! Por el Sr. Krimmmmm


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Hamijo el rebote en nivel inferior ha sido sin volumen.... podemos ver los 8840 sin despeinarnos. :8:
> 
> Veremos como lo gestionan de nuevo, si no entra volumen en los siguientes cinco minutos esto se cae.
> 
> ...



No, no y no! Un buen pull de 70 es lo que toca.

Asín sea!


----------



## paulistano (17 Sep 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Para los que operais con bankinter, alguno sabe como cambiar las seis posiciones del mosaico del movil? es q no puedo poner otras nuevas.




Ni idea....yo entro via web


----------



## FranR (17 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No, no y no! Un buen pull de 70 es lo que toca.
> 
> Asín sea!



Deje que le de tiempo a salirse...hemos hecho un +20 en mínimos, ahora toca de nuevo ver negociaciones en nivel....

Si siguen convencidos de espeluchar gatos... 8840 aprox.


----------



## bertok (17 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No, no y no! Un buen pull de 70 es lo que toca.
> 
> Asín sea!



Si hoy el SP tiene una sesión de guano, el larguismo se va a acordar del día de hoy durante mucho tiempo.

Todavía no ha ocurrido nada, pero pinta regular :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Krim (17 Sep 2013)

Veo que no tira, que tiene menos fuerza que un pedo de Sasha Grey, y me salgo. Solo he palmado 2 pipos, no se preocupen por mi.


----------



## FranR (17 Sep 2013)

A punto de pegar latigazo: 8.927-8.916


----------



## Dudosillo (17 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> A punto de pegar latigazo: 8.927-8.916



Joder chico, que precision...


----------



## atman (17 Sep 2013)

Mientras... las prisas aguantan...


----------



## FranR (17 Sep 2013)

UHI uhi!!!!!


----------



## Arrebonico (17 Sep 2013)

Buenos días, veo que mis yajteles compradas a .84 están ya a ,96.

Siguiendo el primer mandamiento de la congregación, pongo stop por encima del punto de entrada, y seguimos para bingo.


----------



## FranR (17 Sep 2013)

Segundo rebote en nivel bajista...error 0.1

---------- Post added 17-sep-2013 at 10:31 ----------

Seguimos sin volumen......


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Sep 2013)

FranR:9907136 dijo:


> UHI uhi!!!!!




Uhi?

Da fuck is that?

Pecata we need your services


----------



## Dudosillo (17 Sep 2013)

Esta manoseando los 8912 ¿¿¿???


----------



## FranR (17 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Uhi?
> 
> Da fuck is that?
> 
> Pecata we need your services



Es una expresión gatuna 

---------- Post added 17-sep-2013 at 10:37 ----------

Pues nada nos dejan con las ganas de romper por abajo... cup of café con 103 (como diría un amigo) y vuelta a la carga.


----------



## MattCoy (17 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Es una expresión gatuna
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-sep-2013 at 10:37 ----------
> 
> Pues nada nos dejan con las ganas de romper por abajo... cup of café con 103 (como diría un amigo) y vuelta a la carga.



Yo he puesto unos largos en ese nivel aproximadamente, 8913.

Mi escenario de momento es muy parecido al tuyo... pero en un plazo más largo.

Pienso que podemos subir hasta casi el 9200 (donde cerrare largos y cargaré cortos) para entonces caer a los infiernos despues de las elecciones alemanas


----------



## FranR (17 Sep 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> Yo he *puesto unos largos en ese nivel aproximadamente, 8913.*
> 
> Mi escenario de momento es muy parecido al tuyo... pero en un plazo más largo.
> 
> Pienso que podemos subir hasta casi el 9200 (donde cerrare largos y cargaré cortos) para entonces caer a los infiernos despues de las elecciones alemanas



Bien elegido el punto, escenario alcista y entrada en nivel inferior, altas posibilidades de éxito para sacarse unos puntos rápidos.

(Aclaro que ahora mismo yo prefiero entrar corto en niveles superiores, aunque tenga vistas altas posibilidades de los 9.170)

---------- Post added 17-sep-2013 at 10:55 ----------

Hagamos una porra.... El que venía largo con dos cohones..

Yo digo que el gato vuelve a aparecer si esto supera los 960 de nuevo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Sep 2013)

Velas de amor. Pandoro haciendo estragos en el ultracorto.

La vela del SP es de cambio, IMHO entrar largos es ir a una gay parade con un tic en el ojo...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2013)

esta todo con-trola-dito cierre de gap y pasada de frenada para saltar stops , seguimos en el camino de la zona 9500-9700 :Baile:

---------- Post added 17-sep-2013 at 11:14 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Velas de amor. Pandoro haciendo estragos en el ultracorto.
> 
> La vela del SP es de cambio, IMHO entrar largos es ir a una gay parade con un tic en el ojo...



lo que esta claro es que la mariconada no puede faltar en el glorioso hilo del HVEI :ouch:


----------



## MattCoy (17 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Bien elegido el punto, escenario alcista y entrada en nivel inferior, altas posibilidades de éxito para sacarse unos puntos rápidos.
> 
> (Aclaro que ahora mismo yo prefiero entrar corto en niveles superiores, aunque tenga vistas altas posibilidades de los 9.170)
> 
> ...



Pues yo veo el 918x, pero posiblemente sobre el 9170 que comentas, estaré atento para asegurar y me prepararé para ir abriendo los cortos, siempre he dicho que "el ultimo euro que se lo lleve otro"...

Lo que tengo claro es que, aunque por aqui la gente lo dice muchas veces, este octubre puede ser bastante bajista... despues de las elecciones del 22 puede que sea el momento de los cortos.

Sobre el jato, pues no sé... la jran alcista y jran bajista están, pero hay más cosas que parece que se le olvidan...

Y yo me voy, que hay que hacer cosas.

Saludos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu lo ass dicho!


----------



## FranR (17 Sep 2013)

Por cierto, del maese apenas si se sabe nada desde la Feria de Abril.

Se ha quedado pillado de una sobredosis de rebujito de ese?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Por cierto, del maese apenas si se sabe nada desde la Feria de Abril.
> 
> Se ha quedado pillado de una sobredosis de rebujito de ese?



.
Es que cada vez que aparece por aquí enseguida aparece el burbubolsa, y creo que por eso pasa, para ahorrarnos disgustos.


----------



## Krim (17 Sep 2013)

Que bien, pues unos thanks masivos a la moderación. Yo la verdad no sé para que están, si ni siquiera pueden mantener elementos así a raya. En fin, que tristeza.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Sep 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas. He comprado unas TRE al romper los 34.50.
> 
> Suerte para todos....



Compro unas poquitas más....Pandoro, sé bueno.


----------



## Crash (17 Sep 2013)

Claramente el IBEX está haciendo un HCH invertido (como alguno por aquí ) en gráficos de minutos que es el paso previo para llegar a los 91XX/92XX/22XXX punto más punto menos. :o En cuanto el Constitucional alemán diga que la OMT es anticonstitucional, cerraremos el mes por debajo de 8290 dejando una envolvente bajista en gráficos mensuales.

He dicho.

[mode Nostradamus OFF]

:cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2013)

Crash dijo:


> Claramente el IBEX está haciendo un HCH invertido (como alguno por aquí ) en gráficos de minutos que es el paso previo para llegar a los 91XX/92XX/22XXX punto más punto menos. :o En cuanto el Constitucional alemán diga que la OMT es anticonstitucional, cerraremos el mes por debajo de 8290 dejando una envolvente bajista en gráficos mensuales.
> 
> He dicho.
> 
> ...



ni gota conocimiento :ouch:


----------



## atman (17 Sep 2013)

Jörg Asmussen, Member of the Executive Board of the ECB,
12 September 2013


> *The OMT programme has made a significant contribution to the easing of the euro crisis. Many observers fear that the forthcoming ruling by Germany’s Federal Constitutional Court will impose strict limits on OMTs, and that this could trigger turbulence. How big is that risk?*
> 
> I don’t know how the judges in Karlsruhe will rule either, and I have great respect for the court – from one independent institution to another. I think, though, that the views of market participants in New York, Frankfurt and Hong Kong are quite clear: the OMTs are fine the way they are, without any limitations being imposed.



Traducción, los mercados lo quieren tal cual y no descuentan otra cosa. De producirse una limitación a las OMTs el meneo puede ser interesante, sí.

Lo que yo estaba buscando eran fechas para el veredicto... no encuentro...


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Sep 2013)

prisa - Prisa contaría ya con el apoyo del 93% de la banca a su plan de refinanciación - 17/09/13 en Infomercados


----------



## Krim (17 Sep 2013)

¿Refinanciación? Mierda...mal tema


----------



## Janus (17 Sep 2013)

Qué tal, qué ass-eis?.

día muy aburrido, pasado el mediodía y aún no he realizado ningún trade porque no he visto nada claro.


----------



## Hannibal (17 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Qué tal, qué ass-eis?.
> 
> día muy aburrido, pasado el mediodía y aún no he realizado ningún trade porque no he visto nada claro.



Yo esperar la jran bajista, y ustec? 8:


----------



## Janus (17 Sep 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo esperar la jran bajista, y ustec? 8:



con la flecha preparada. Yo no soy ni alcista ni bajista, simplemente "ojos antes que cerebro".


----------



## NaNDeTe (17 Sep 2013)

Como veis Prisa? entrariais ahora o esperarias a ver avanzar la banderica?


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> con la flecha preparada. Yo no soy ni alcista ni bajista, simplemente "ojos antes que cerebro".



mucho ojo chaval , ya te toca devolver , estas advertido :no:


----------



## Crash (17 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ni gota conocimiento :ouch:



Y a mucha honra.



Spoiler



"¿Qué quieres que haga? ¿buscar un protector, un amo tal vez?
¿y como hiedra oscura que sobre la pared medrando sibilina y con adulación
cambiar de camisa para obtener posición?
No, gracias.
¿Dedicar si viene al caso versos a los banqueros,
convertirme en payaso, adular con vileza los cuernos de un cabestro
por temor a que me lance un gesto siniestro?
No, gracias.
¿desayunar cada día un sapo? ¿tener el vientre panzón?
¿un papo que me llegue las rodillas con dolencias
pestilentes de tanto hacer reverencias?
No, gracias.
¿Adular el talento de los canelos, vivir atemorizado por infames libelos, y repertir sin tregua
Señores, soy un loro, quiero ver mi nombre en letras de oro?
No, gracias.
¿sentir temor a los anatemas? ¿preferir las calumnias a los poemas, coleccionar medallas, urdir falacias?
No, gracias.; No, gracias.; No, gracias...

Pero cantar... soñar.... reir, vivir, estar solo
ser libre
tener el ojo avizor
la voz que vibre
ponerme por sombrero el universo,
por un si o un no batirme o hacer un verso
despreciar con valor la gloria y la fortuna,
viajar con la imaginación a la luna,
sólo al que vale reconocer los méritos,
no pagar jamás por favores pretéritos,
renunciar para siempre a cadenas y protocolo,
Posiblemente no volar muy alto, 
pero solo.





Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]qZPhjfeV8Jw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hannibal (17 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> con la flecha preparada. Yo no soy ni alcista ni bajista, simplemente "ojos antes que cerebro".



Teniendo en cuenta el capital con el que cuento en bolsa, yo solo puedo ser larguista si no quiero perder todo el primer dia, lamentablemente. :´(


----------



## Topongo (17 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> prisa - Prisa contaría ya con el apoyo del 93% de la banca a su plan de refinanciación - 17/09/13 en Infomercados



Pues eso, le refinancian a cambio de que venda.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2013)

huid bajistillas , abandonad toda esperanza :no:


----------



## romanrdgz (17 Sep 2013)

¿Seguís confiando en ANR? Ha bajado bastante estos días. He buscado a ver si hablasteis de ella últimamente, pero me salen los posts y menciones de frANR cuando busco


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Sep 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> ¿Seguís confiando en ANR? Ha bajado bastante estos días. He buscado a ver si hablasteis de ella últimamente, pero me salen los posts y menciones de frANR cuando busco



Yo sali hace unos días pero Masclet y alguno más creo que siguen dentro. El Grande en carboneras es Janus, aunque ultimamente se le ve poco en bolsa y mucho en la pasarela Cibeles.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Sep 2013)

pero que coño hay volumen comprador a punta pala y sube 20 puntos


----------



## FranR (17 Sep 2013)

Gato manifiéstate!!!!! Queremos mínimos....


----------



## HisHoliness (17 Sep 2013)

BolsaCanaria .info | La ley de los 13 años


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Sep 2013)

Así lo veo yo 

*[ALPHA NATURAL RESOURCES]*


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Gato manifiestate!!!!! Queremos mínimos....



sigue la tendencia chavalin , ultimo aviso :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Gato manifiéstate!!!!! Queremos míni*n*os....


----------



## HisHoliness (17 Sep 2013)

Elecciones Alemania 2013: sondeos y análisis del posible impacto económico

El partido CDU/CSU liderado por Angela Merkel es el favorito para imponerse en las elecciones del próximo 22 de septiembre. Así lo indican las encuestas más recientes y los resultados del pasado domingo en las elecciones al parlamento regional de Baviera en las que la CSU, formación coaligada a la CDU, obtuvo la mayoría absoluta. Sin embargo, se trata de una victoria agridulce, ya que la mayoría de la CSU ha venido acompañada de un decepcionante resultado de los liberales del FDP, actuales socios de gobierno de Merkel, que se han quedado fuera del Parlamento de Baviera al conseguir un 3,2% de los votos.

Ver análisis completo sobre Elecciones Alemania 2013

El desplome de los liberales en Baviera entraña un doble riesgo para Merkel: si este resultado se repite en las elecciones generales del próximo domingo 22 de septiembre, la actual canciller no podrá reeditar su coalición de gobierno de la pasada legislatura. Otro riesgo sería el posible trasvase de votos desde la CDU hacia el partido FDP, con el objetivo de que los liberales consiguieran apoyo suficiente para acceder al Bundestag, lo que podría debilitar la posición de Merkel frente a los liberales y obligarla a buscar un pacto con el partido socialdemócrata SPD.

En nuestra opinión, ningún partido obtendrá un apoyo suficiente para formar gobierno en solitario, por lo que las 2 alternativas más probables son:

a) la continuidad del actual gobierno formado por la CDU y el FDP: La formación de un gobierno de coalición estable, liderado por Merkel, con el apoyo del FDP daría continuidad a las líneas maestras de la política económica de los últimos años, lo que tendría una acogida moderadamente favorable sobre la bolsa alemana y no tendría un impacto significativo sobre el mercado de deuda soberana europea

b) la formación de una gran coalición entre la CDU y el SPD, que ya gobernó con éxito entre 2005 y 2009: La formación de esta gran coalición provocaría un leve aumento de la rentabilidad del Bund y un compás de espera en la bolsa alemana debido a las concesiones en política fiscal que Merkel debería hacer al SPD, aunque esta gran coalición mantendría el statu quo de lento avance en la integración de la UEM.

Asignamos una probabilidad inferior al 15% a la formación de cualquier otra coalición, que provocaría un rápido aumento de la TIR del Bund y un retroceso del DAX ante la previsible inestabilidad de un gobierno con escaso consenso.

1.- Consecuencias más inmediatas: ¿Se pueden esperar cambios en la Eurozona?

a) La reedición de la alianza CDU+ FPD supondría:

i) la continuidad de las políticas económicas que han llevado a Alemania a liderar la recuperación económica en el conjunto de la Eurozona.

ii) el consumo podría recibir un impulso por el aumento de la renta disponible que se generaría por los mayores beneficios fiscales para las familias

iii) la inversión empresarial mantendría su crecimiento debido al clima de estabilidad

iv) implicaría que los avances en la integración europea seguirán siendo extremadamente difíciles y lentos: se mantendrá la radical oposición a los eurobonos y cualquier forma de mutualización de la deuda, y Alemania continuará apelando a los tratados de la UE para obstaculizar la Unión Bancaria y limitar las atribuciones del Supervisor Bancario Único.

v) Tras las elecciones, una vez que Merkel se haya asegurado la permanencia en el gobierno, Alemania podría flexibilizar ligeramente su postura acerca de la concesión de un 3º rescate a Grecia, aunque la presión sobre los países periféricos para que reduzcan sus déficits se mantendrá y la consolidación fiscal continuará siendo una prioridad absoluta frente al crecimiento.

b) En el caso de que la CDU optara por una alianza con el SPD:

i) se podrían esperar pocos cambios

ii) Cualquier aumento de la carga fiscal propuesto por los socialdemócratas será modulado por la CDU

iii) la aprobación de una tasa sobre las transacciones financieras es poco probable y tiene un encaje difícil en la legislación europea

iv) la política europea de esta coalición seguiría estando liderada por Merkel, por lo que no creemos que vaya a producirse un viraje significativo a pesar de que la posición del SPD parece a priori más flexible hacia los países periféricos y más abierta a implementar estrategias de crecimiento.

Cualquiera de los escenarios alternativos planteados podría suponer un freno a corto plazo para el crecimiento de la economía alemana.

c) Una alianza de SPD + Verdes conduciría a:

i) un aumento del gasto público como estrategia para estimular el crecimiento. Sin embargo, los efectos expansivos de estas políticas son inciertos y sólo se manifiestan en el largo plazo. En el corto plazo, la deuda aumentaría por el mayor nivel de gasto, mientras que un más que probable aumento de los impuestos afectaría negativamente al consumo y la inversión empresarial.

ii) Para el conjunto de la Eurozona, un gobierno formado por SPD + Verdes estaría más abierto a una flexibilización de los objetivos de consolidación fiscal y tendría una mayor predisposición a los avances en la integración del sistema bancario europeo. Sin embargo, conviene no olvidar que el SPD no descarta por completo los eurobonos pero tampoco los apoyará y que su electorado, al igual que el de la CDU, se opone de forma mayoritaria a las concesiones a los países periféricos.

2.- Impacto esperado sobre el mercado y los diferentes activos.

Escenario central:

Una victoria de la actual coalición de gobierno sería un elemento de estabilidad para los bonos alemanes, debido al compromiso de Merkel con el equilibrio presupuestario. En consecuencia, la TIR del Bund se mantendría en niveles cercanos a 2,0% tras la jornada electoral y mantendría su actual cadencia de aumento en las semanas posteriores, acercándose hacia el rango 2,10%/2,15% de forma progresiva. La bolsa alemana reaccionaría de forma moderadamente positiva ante la continuidad de las principales políticas económicas desarrolladas durante los últimos años. A su vez, la perspectiva de una permanente exigencia a los países periféricos para que reduzcan sus déficits e implementen reformas estructurales debería seguir favoreciendo el estrechamiento de diferenciales. 

La formación de una coalición CDU + SPD no cambiaría de forma sustancial este panorama y el mercado reaccionaría de forma moderadamente favorable, siempre que Merkel se mantuviera al frente del gobierno y el acuerdo entre los dos grandes partidos transmitiera una idea de estabilidad para toda la legislatura, aunque sí parece razonable esperar un aumento más rápido de la TIR del Bund y una fase de consolidación sin avances en la bolsa alemana.

Escenarios alternativos:

La formación de cualquier coalición de gobierno contra natura podría provocar mayor volatilidad en el mercado, debido a la incertidumbre derivada de la formación de un gobierno que tendría muy difícil alcanzar consensos. La dificultad para aprobar leyes debido a las profundas diferencias en sus programas de gobierno será un freno para el mercado. Por último, un escenario más incierto para el mercado sería la unión del SPD + Verdes. El previsible incremento de la deuda, los aumentos impositivos y los menores incentivos a la inversión que se derivarían de un gobierno con ese perfil tendría como consecuencia una caída del DAX, un fuerte aumento de la TIR del Bund y una mayor volatilidad en la deuda periférica ante la posibilidad de que la UEM se aleje de la senda de consolidación fiscal. No obstante, asignamos una probabilidad inferior al 15% al conjunto de escenarios alternativos, por lo que consideramos que ninguno de ellos se materializará.

En consecuencia, consideramos que Merkel revalidará su mandato como canciller de Alemania, formando coalición con el FDP, lo que daría lugar a un gobierno favorablemente acogido por el mercado. El segundo escenario central es la formación de una gran coalición entre la CDU y el SPD, que puede acelerar el aumento de la TIR del Bund y un estrechamiento más rápido de los diferenciales de deuda periféricos, pero no debería provocar cambios sustanciales en la política alemana ni debería tener un impacto relevante sobre el mercado en el medio plazo. En definitiva, el contexto de mercado actual, caracterizado por la progresiva recuperación de la confianza en Europa, el lento retorno de la UEM a una fase de crecimiento y la superación paulatina de la crisis de deuda europea no se alterarán sustancialmente tras la jornada electoral del 22 de septiembre.

Resumen de posibles escenarios:






Elecciones Alemania 2013: sondeos y análisis del posible impacto económico - El Blog de Bankinter


----------



## Krim (17 Sep 2013)

Sacyr segundo asalto a los 3.5. Vamos a ver si nos acompaña el pajillerismo del IBEX y los conquistamos.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2013)

os vais a forrar yendo contra la tendencia ejpertitos


----------



## FranR (17 Sep 2013)

Tiene que decir el algoritmo de bajada, así no vale.

Alcisthillas, el subir no se va a acabar,.... algo más específico.....


----------



## bertok (17 Sep 2013)

A ver el SP. Es un día importante.


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Que bonitos!!!

¿Que tal su gatita, ya se siente "en su casa"?

Gracia por el gráfico de ANR, segun entiendo , ahora mejor esperarla en 5,5


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> A ver el SP. Es un día importante.



pa decir eso mejor no digas na :o


----------



## paulistano (17 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Sacyr segundo asalto a los 3.5. Vamos a ver si nos acompaña el pajillerismo del IBEX y los conquistamos.



Voy desde las nueve de la mañana a 3,455......stop ahora en 3,489.

Imagínate cómo las he pasado con la vela de primera hora....cara de gili es poco8:


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pa decir eso mejor no digas na :o



Miauuuuuuu:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esta todo con-trola-dito cierre de gap y pasada de frenada para saltar stops , seguimos en el camino de la zona 9500-9700 :Baile:
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-sep-2013 at 11:14 ----------
> 
> ...



si que estaba todo con-trola-dito maestro :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Que bonitos!!!
> 
> ¿Que tal su gatita, ya se siente "en su casa"?
> 
> Gracia por el gráfico de ANR, segun entiendo , ahora mejor esperarla en 5,5



La gatita muy bien, es más _mala_  Tiene a la otra frita con tanto juego! Bueno y a mi también por las noches, viene y se pone en plan ronroneo a las 5am con ganas de que le haga caso y no para hasta que me la llevo al salón y la pongo en su casa. :o


Respecto a ANR, vigilar las zonas de soporte ver que hace (6.04 5.8 y 5.5) Lo de los 5.5 lo pongo por que quedaría muy chulo que rebotara ahí para cuadrar con los otros dos objetivos pendientes.


----------



## inversobres (17 Sep 2013)

Cuidado con los fakes. Hoy es dia de hacer daño.


----------



## FranR (17 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La gatita muy bien, es más _mala_  Tiene a la otra frita con tanto juego! Bueno y a mi también por las noches, viene y se pone en plan ronroneo a las 5am con ganas de que le haga caso y no para hasta que me la llevo al salón y la pongo en su casa. :o
> 
> 
> Respecto a ANR, vigilar las zonas de soporte ver que hace (6.04 5.8 y 5.5) Lo de los 5.5 lo pongo por que quedaría muy chulo que rebotara ahí para cuadrar con los otros dos objetivos pendientes.



Piratón hay un decálogo de catalogación de hombría según comportamiento:

En relación a las mascotas:

3.-TRATAMIENTO DE LAS MASCOTAS
- Su perro vive afuera y lo alimenta con desperdicios----------VARÓN
- Su perro vive adentro, come alimento especial y lo acaricia-------DELICADITO
- Su gato, vive adentro, lo acaricia y duerme con él------CON SEGURIDAD MARICÓN

Otra

10.-BEBIDAS PREFERIDAS
- Tequila, cerveza, ron, caña-------------------------------VARÓN
- Whisky con hielo------------------------------------------FINO
- Refrescos y limonadas-------------------------------------SE LE MOJA LA CANOA
- Jugos de frutas y licores muy dulces sin alcohol----------MARICÓN

Luego subo el decálogo completo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Sep 2013)

Joder, soy varón con seguridad maricón :ouch:


----------



## inversobres (17 Sep 2013)

Apertura yanki y parriba. los 1700 lucen mucho y no van a renunciar a ellos.


----------



## FranR (17 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder, soy varón con seguridad maricón :ouch:



Haga el test completo!!!!!!!


- 1.-REGALOS QUE PREFIERE RECIBIR
- Una botella de ron o aguardiente-----------------MACHO
- Una prenda de vestir-------------------------------RARITO
- Dulces, bombones, etc.----------------------------MUY RARITO
- Flores y/o perfumes-------------------------------MARICÓN PERDIDO

- 2.-USO DE CREMAS Y BRONCEADORES
- No usa---------------------------------------------MACHOTE
- Usa sólo un poco en verano-----------------------AMANERADO
- Usa bastante en verano---------------------------MARIQUITA
- Usa abundante todo el año------------------------"PEAZO" MARICÓN

- 3.-TRATAMIENTO DE LAS MASCOTAS
- Su perro vive afuera y lo alimenta con desperdicios----------VARÓN
- Su perro vive adentro, come alimento especial y lo acaricia-------DELICADITO
- Su gato, vive adentro, lo acaricia y duerme con él------CON SEGURIDAD MARICÓN

- 4.-TRATAMIENTO DE LAS PLANTAS
- Se alimenta con algunas de ellas---------------------RAMBO
- Tiene algunas plantas afuera y no las riega--------------MEDIO MACHO
- Cuida las plantas y los arbolitos------------------------FLORIPONDIO
- Riega, poda y habla con plantas y flores de su jardín-----MARICÓN SEGURO

- 5.-USO DEL ESPEJO
- No usa---------------------------------------------------VIKINGO
- Lo usa solo para peinarse---------------------------------COQUETO
- Se mira el cutis y observa sus músculos-------------------GAY
- Igual que el GAY, pero además se mira los glúteos-------LOCA DESATADA
- Se mira con diferentes pelucas, vestidos y atuendos------MARICÓN TOTAL

- 6.-PEINADO
- No se peina-----------------------------------------------BRAVO
- Se peina después de ducharse------------------------------HOMBRECITO
- Se peina varias veces por día-----------------------------MARIQUITA
- Usa gel, fijadores y secadores---------------------------HOMOGAY
- Peina a otros y aconseja----------------------------------
MARICONAZO!!!

- 7.-LIMPIEZA DOMICILIARIA
- Barre sólo cuando siente sedimentos bajo sus zapatos------CAMPEÓN
- Barre cuando ve mugre----------------------TIRANDO A REPARTIDOR DE CULO
- Limpia con agua y detergente------------------------------HOMOGAY
- Limpia con agua, detergente y aromatizante---------ABSOLUTO MARICÓN

- 8.-DEPORTES PREFERIDOS
- Fútbol, básquet, boxeo, fórmula1--------------------MACHO DE PELO EN PECHO
- Tenis, voleibol------------------------------------------MUCHO CUIDADO.....VIGILAR !!!!! 
- Aeróbic, spinning---------------------------------------LOCAZA
- Lo mismo, pero con short de licra----------------------PEOR QUE ZEROLO.

- 9.-COMIDAS PREFERIDAS
- Cochinillo, grandes animales asados, guisos picantes------TARZÁN
- Pescado y ensalada para no engordar-----------------------SENSIBLE
- Sándwiches integrales, consomés---------------------------MEDIO MARIQUITA
- Aves acompañadas con vegetales al vapor-------------------MARICÓN

- 10.-BEBIDAS PREFERIDAS
- Tequila, cerveza, ron, caña-------------------------------VARÓN
- Whisky con hielo------------------------------------------FINO
- Refrescos y limonadas-------------------------------------SE LE MOJA LA CANOA
- Jugos de frutas y licores muy dulces sin alcohol----------MARICÓN

- 11.-BAILE
- Suavecitas con la borrachera------------------------------GENERAL
- Medio peo, música de banda y solo para levantar-----------SOLDADO
- Música dance y brindando espectáculo----------------------RARITO
- Bailarín de toda la noche----------------------SIN LUGAR A
DUDAS, MARICONAZO

- 12.-ASEO PERSONAL
- Se ducha en 5 minutos, con jabón y lava sus calzones------LEGIONARIO
- Se baña rápido con champú pero sin tocarse el culo--------VARÓN
- Se baña durante mas de 30 minutos con jabón líquido-------MARICÓN
- Se baña con sales y espuma en la bañera-------------------MARICONAZO!!!

- 13.-CERVEZA
- Helada y en grandes cantidades----------------------------SÚPER MACHO
- Sólo una para el calor------------------------------------MEDIO MARICÓN
- Con limón-------------------------------------------------MARICÓN
- Sin alcohol---------------------------------MAS MARICÓN QUE UN PALOMO COJO


----------



## HisHoliness (17 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Piratón hay un decálogo de catalogación de hombría según comportamiento:
> 
> En relación a las mascotas:
> 
> ...




Se le moja la canoa???? jajajajajajaja:XX::XX:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (17 Sep 2013)

Parece ser que ya están acabando de barrer.

Rozando los 9000 de nuevo... :rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (17 Sep 2013)

A las 16:00 veremos si van en serio. Superando maximos de ayer.


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Sep 2013)

hoy prisa es un chollo, 2 entradas en 0.285 y 2 salidas en 0.295


----------



## hombre-mosca (17 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Haga el test completo!!!!!!!
> 
> - 5.-USO DEL ESPEJO
> - No usa---------------------------------------------------VIKINGO
> ...



El/La mamon(a) que ha escrito esto no sabe lo que es afeitarse uno mismo con navaja.

PD: por cierto o2 ha cumplido lo que tenia que cumplir.

PD2: Enhorabuena a los prisianos. Janus ... mejor me lo cayo... pero muy muy bueno -matricula-.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Sep 2013)

Fran que ves?
9200?


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> - 2.-USO DE CREMAS Y BRONCEADORES
> - No usa---------------------------------------------MACHOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (17 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Fran que ves?
> 9200?



Si cerramos por encima de 9040, casi seguro.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (17 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Fran que ves?
> 9200?



Yo lo que veo es _dolor alcista_...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> espero no hayas subido el stop como buena gacela que eres reve , cogete unas vacaciones chaval ienso:



ya se lo decía al pobre reve el mismísimo 11S , mi mente superior detecto su mala racha , seguro que hoy le ha saltado el stop loss de los largos ibexianos :ouch:


----------



## hombre-mosca (17 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Elecciones Alemania 2013: sondeos y análisis del posible impacto económico
> 
> El partido CDU/CSU liderado por Angela Merkel es el favorito para imponerse en las elecciones del próximo 22 de septiembre. Así lo indican las encuestas más recientes y los resultados del pasado domingo en las elecciones al parlamento regional de Baviera en las que la CSU, formación coaligada a la



blah blah blah

La verdad es que a veces uno se asombra por lo que cobran otros.

De momento solo hay dos opciones que parecen factibles CDU+FDP (si consigue el 5%) y gran coalicion, el resto puedes olvidarlo.

His.... Esos de bolsa canaria me dan una buena impresion. TKS


----------



## FranR (17 Sep 2013)

De todas formas el jueves es el día importante, según mis datos. Marearemos la perdiz dos días.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> De todas formas el jueves es el día importante, según mis datos. Marearemos la perdiz dos días.



salto stop loss o stop profit ? gacelilla ienso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Sep 2013)

Joder, le cuesta el ibex ponerse verde....
no hay como llorar un poco


----------



## inversobres (17 Sep 2013)

Up up. A por maximos.

Lo dicho, limpieza matutina y chupinazo.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (17 Sep 2013)

Fuera de Prisa a 0,300, muchas gracias a todos, y en particular a Janus. La poca liquidez de esta acción hace sudar un poco a la hora de entrar o salir... la puerta estrecha, que decía Bertok.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Joder, le cuesta el ibex ponerse verde....



ya veras lo verde que se va a poner chaval , mejor que estes en el lado correcto de la fuerza :no:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (17 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya veras lo verde que se va a poner chaval , mejor que estes en el lado correcto de la fuerza :no:



Más que estar en el lado correcto de la fuerza, lo realmente importante es no dejarse dar por el _reverso tenebroso_ ::


----------



## Topongo (17 Sep 2013)

Bueno foristas.
Cambiando un poco de tema, y algo que ya se trató hace unos posts... en mi decisión de abandonar a los naranjas estoy pensando cual puede ser la mejor combinación valores+nónmina.

Depos de momento activobank 3 años al 3% y algo en coinc que creo que cancelaré y usaré la propia cuenta 2% de evo.
Casi me he decidido por el MIX EVO(cuenta 2% y devolución 1% de compras) +Selfbank +Sabadell de la jefa para devolución 3% de recibos, Selfbank para valores, que ahora tiene exentas las comisiones de cuestodia hasta 2015 y después si alquilas tus acciones(al menos 5000€) vamos que alquilaría algun valor a largo por ejemplo SAN no cobrarían esta comisión y las comisiones de compra/venta son bastante mas bajas.

Alguno más con esta combinación o estoy loco por abandonar los naranjas.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2013)

vamos alcistillas subidme ese Ibex :Baile:


----------



## atman (17 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder, soy varón con seguridad maricón :ouch:



A ver dónde le pone la coma que falta a esa frase... 8:

:XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Sep 2013)

Largos SP e Ibex en verde 24h después. 

Al Jato Jalapeño le encantan los whiskas cortos ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Largos SP e Ibex en verde 24h después.
> 
> Al Jato Jalapeño le encantan los whiskas cortos ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



no salto el stop de los largos ibexianos ? ienso:

bueno mejor para ti gacelilla , bastante se ha cebado pandoro contigo :ouch:


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Sep 2013)

Fran, mis dos gatos duermen conmigo, guapo :*

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Sep 2013)

yo tambien duermo con la gata....

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSc6isGoMTAl1Ebk-V-

que triste...... no se inserta una simple foto:´´´(


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Sep 2013)

Jato, tengo una foto muy buena para usted, a ver si llego del gimnasio antes de que le toquen retreta 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2013)

esto esta lleno de frikis peligrosos :ouch:


----------



## Krim (17 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esto esta lleno de frikis peligrosos :ouch:



Ya te digo...y espérate que aparezca un peruano borracho hablando de la jran alcista, la jran bajista, y el maestro de la sabiduría.


----------



## Burbujilimo (17 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Ya te digo...y espérate que aparezca un peruano borracho hablando de la jran alcista, la jran bajista, y el maestro de la sabiduría.



Si hablas del mono borracho creo que le habían baneado del hilo...

R3v3nANT , ¿podrías pasarme la dirección del blog de ANHQV?


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Sep 2013)

Mi primer privado con el móvil. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (17 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> A ver el SP. Es un día importante.



No hay manera ienso:ienso:ienso: y se ve claramente quela están preparando.

O lo tiran poco a poco tras el cierre europeo o la masacre será brutal.


----------



## paulistano (17 Sep 2013)

Krim me ha sacado de sacyr.

Ojalá fueran todos los días asi


----------



## aitor33 (17 Sep 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Si hablas del mono borracho creo que le habían baneado del hilo...
> 
> R3v3nANT , ¿podrías pasarme la dirección del blog de ANHQV?




Te pido lo mismo si haces el favor....buena la has armado,gracias.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No hay manera ienso:ienso:ienso: y se ve claramente quela están preparando.
> 
> O lo tiran poco a poco tras el cierre europeo o la masacre será brutal.



es la tendencia chaval , porque luchas contra ella ? ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Sep 2013)

Aquí No Hay Quien Viva Blog


----------



## bertok (17 Sep 2013)

ForoPutasMadrid &bull; Página principal


----------



## ponzi (17 Sep 2013)

Ya esta Tef en verde otra vez,despacito poco a poco pero sin pausa


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ForoPutasMadrid &bull; Página principal



Bertok, qué gran blog-


----------



## BlueLaser (17 Sep 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Fuera de Prisa a 0,300, muchas gracias a todos, y en particular a Janus. La poca liquidez de esta acción hace sudar un poco a la hora de entrar o salir... la puerta estrecha, que decía Bertok.



Pos yo he vuelto a entrar... tengo el "pálpito" de que de aqui al viernes va a crecer un poco mas todavia..


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2013)

que subnormal es bertok  

bueno mejor para ti guanabe :rolleye:


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Sep 2013)

que ?
este idiota no sé mueve cada día entiendo menos nuestro indice da pena


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que ?
> este idiota no sé mueve cada día entiendo menos nuestro indice da pena



paciencia y sapiencia gacelilla


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (17 Sep 2013)

Una curiosidad: alguien que quiere entrar en Prisa a 0,300, pero con poca carga...


----------



## HisHoliness (17 Sep 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Una curiosidad: alguien que quiere entrar en Prisa a 0,300, pero con poca carga...



Las señales entre brokers no? me da curiosidad del tema....


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Sep 2013)

Veo rojo muellllte


----------



## BlueLaser (17 Sep 2013)

Las cantidades por debajo de la decena (1, 5, etc) suelen ser "señales" pactadas de brokers "grandes" para avisar de compras con volumen (gente que sabe me explico eso hace unas semanas) en acciones coordinadas.

Edito: Su santidad ya lo ha explicado hace un instante...



Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Una curiosidad: alguien que quiere entrar en Prisa a 0,300, pero con poca carga...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Veo rojo muellllte



no le sobra razón señol lángaro , ni coñocimiento :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Sep 2013)

16/09/2013 23:53h Técnicas Reunidas ha cerrado el primer semestre del año con un beneficio neto de 67 millones de euros frente a los 66 millones, un 2% más. Por su parte, la cartera del grupo ha crecido un 12,7%, hasta los 7.005 millones de euros, desde los 6.218 millones previos; al mismo tiempo, los ingresos ordinarios han ascendido hasta los 1.395 millones de euros, desde los 1.274 millones del cierre de junio del año pasado.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Sep 2013)

que han hecho los leoncillos ,Abner?


----------



## Algas (17 Sep 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno foristas.
> Cambiando un poco de tema, y algo que ya se trató hace unos posts... en mi decisión de abandonar a los naranjas estoy pensando cual puede ser la mejor combinación valores+nónmina.
> 
> Depos de momento activobank 3 años al 3% y algo en coinc que creo que cancelaré y usaré la propia cuenta 2% de evo.
> ...



Unas cosillas, yo estoy probando Selfbank, lo bueno es el tiempo real en el mercado hispañistaní solo por tener la cuenta bolsa, pero hay un par de cosas que me han disgustado:
-La operación de venta lleva asociados 2€ adicionales.
-Poner un stop-loss son 3€ ehhh
-Lo del alquiler de acciones para evitar las comisiones de custodia sólo vale para quitarte la comisión del mercado hispañistaní. La custodia y mantenimiento de los demás mercados tendrás que pagarla (cuando se te acabe la promoción), salvo que hagas 4 operaciones por mes y mercado.

Te lo digo porque, aunque no está mal de precios, no es tan barato como lo pintan. 

Ah, como nota, yo sólo uso selfbank para acciones (no uso CFDs y cosas de esas ), no vaya a ser que lo que te cuento no sea aplicable en otros casos.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Sep 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Te pido lo mismo si haces el favor....buena la has armado,gracias.



Hay un blog de ANHQV? Me parece interesa! Por cierto, por qué es secreto? Imagino que querrá visitas...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## tarrito (17 Sep 2013)

Rato ficha por el Santander: formará parte del consejo asesor internacional - elEconomista.es

Botas! c@b$ón te vamos a freír a cortos :abajo:


----------



## Topongo (17 Sep 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Unas cosillas, yo estoy probando Selfbank, lo bueno es el tiempo real en el mercado hispañistaní solo por tener la cuenta bolsa, pero hay un par de cosas que me han disgustado:
> -La operación de venta lleva asociados 2€ adicionales.
> -Poner un stop-loss son 3€ ehhh
> -Lo del alquiler de acciones para evitar las comisiones de custodia sólo vale para quitarte la comisión del mercado hispañistaní. La custodia y mantenimiento de los demás mercados tendrás que pagarla (cuando se te acabe la promoción), salvo que hagas 4 operaciones por mes y mercado.
> ...



Lo del stop es la ostia ya lo ge leido hoy.. pero claro ing en cada operación te mete un rejonazo del horror... 
No se si habrá alguna opción mejor... yo mas que nada voy a l/p , pero algo tambien meto y saco. el stop es por ponerlo o cuando salta? Vamos lo puedes mover? 


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk


----------



## plusvis (17 Sep 2013)

Yo cada día rezo al Señor de Luz para que vuelva ANHQV al foro, pero tendré que cambiar de dioses porque no me hacen mucho caso hasta ahora...
¿Es cierto que tiene un blog? Díganme que en su biblia sigue viendo al trollibex por debajo de los 6000, no pido más


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hay un blog de ANHQV? Me parece interesa! Por cierto, por qué es secreto? Imagino que querrá visitas...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



era este, pero no está actualizado :

CABALAS ESPECULATIVAS


----------



## Janus (17 Sep 2013)

buena noticia el cierre de Prisa pero hay que ver más o menos rápido una nueva fuga para estar en el recorrido.

Por lo demás, ha sido un día muy aburrido en trading. No he hecho ni un solo trade.

---------- Post added 17-sep-2013 at 19:30 ----------

En Alpha Natural Resources no hay volumen y se perdió una directriz alcista canal hace unos días. El estocástico es bajista por lo que hay que andar con cuidado.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Las cantidades por debajo de la decena (1, 5, etc) suelen ser "señales" pactadas de brokers "grandes" para avisar de compras con volumen (gente que sabe me explico eso hace unas semanas) en acciones coordinadas.
> 
> Edito: Su santidad ya lo ha explicado hace un instante...



Expláyese en la explicación :no:


----------



## Algas (17 Sep 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Lo del stop es la ostia ya lo ge leido hoy.. pero claro ing en cada operación te mete un rejonazo del horror...
> No se si habrá alguna opción mejor... yo mas que nada voy a l/p , pero algo tambien meto y saco. el stop es por ponerlo o cuando salta? Vamos lo puedes mover?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk



A largo plazo sigo viendo mejor opción ing (largo plazo me refiero a años).

Para mete-sacas en hispañistán selfbank sí va bien si haces paquetes de unos 5.000€ (o menores). Lo del stop no lo he probado la verdad, según voy a ponerlo me avisa de que son 3€. Supongo que luego te deje moverlo, sino ya sería la clavada padre.

Self Bank | Broker sin comisiones

---------- Post added 17-sep-2013 at 19:42 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Expláyese en la explicación :no:



Nos lo contó el forero *Depeche* en el hilo de campofrío. Al parecer él tiene dos buenos amigos que son brokers de Caixabank y lleva bastante tiempo en bolsa. De hecho, en el subforo de inversiones recomendó CODERE, y aunque no ha sido la PRISA de Janus, está habiendo un reward bastante considerable. 

Lo que comentó fue que esas órdenes de comprar 1 acción, 1 acción, 9 acciones, 2 acciones... al final son señas entre brokers. ¿Qué se dicen? eso ya no lo sé ::


----------



## Janus (17 Sep 2013)

amigos, el ProShares VIX Short Term está pegadito al soporte. Las velas están muy contraídas en amplitud por lo que es muy probable un velón rojo o verde. Acertar ahí está lleno de reward. Salvo un gap de apertura a la baja, las posiciones largas pueden tener una buena retribución.

es decisión de ustedes.

Hay que saber a lo que se juega y que aquí no se hacen prisioneros.

El VIX está en 14 y es un nivel que indica no tanta complacencia como pudiera sugerir el SP pegadito a los máximos históricos.

---------- Post added 17-sep-2013 at 19:47 ----------




Algas dijo:


> A largo plazo sigo viendo mejor opción ing (largo plazo me refiero a años).
> 
> Para mete-sacas en hispañistán selfbank sí va bien si haces paquetes de unos 5.000€ (o menores). Lo del stop no lo he probado la verdad, según voy a ponerlo me avisa de que son 3€. Supongo que luego te deje moverlo, sino ya sería la clavada padre.
> 
> ...




Hombre, CODERE no es algo que entre en los ámbitos catalogados como inversión ni especulación. Es una empresa que está en la ruina al igual que Prisa pero que no tiene una asidera castuza como el caso de la Promotora.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Sep 2013)

Selfbank tiene buen precio, no lo había mirado aún. Para operaciones "pequeñas" (hasta 6.000€) tampoco está mal ActivoBank.
Tal vez lo mejor es hacer un mix. Si quieres comprar 3.000 TEF a largo IG. Si quieres entrar en PRS por unos meses (Selfbank, Bankinter, Activo....).


----------



## toko (17 Sep 2013)

Yo utilizo clicktrade, tiene muy buenas tarifas para nacional


----------



## Tono (17 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Rato ficha por el Santander: formará parte del consejo asesor internacional - elEconomista.es
> 
> Botas! c@b$ón te vamos a freír a cortos :abajo:





*Josep Piqué será nuevo consejero delegado de OHL*



> OHL ultima el nombramiento del ex ministro popular y expresidente de Vueling, Josep Piqué, como consejero delegado del grupo que preside Juan Miguel Villar-Mir, según han confirmado fuentes conocedoras del proceso.



Josep Piqu ser nuevo consejero delegado de OHL,Sector inmobiliario. Expansin.com


Los únicos que sacan plusvalías todos los meses de las cotizadas son los ex-ministros. 

Cada vez que me acuerdo cómo Piqué reverenciaba Bush como un bufón de pacotilla, ajjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## HisHoliness (17 Sep 2013)

Yo uso selfbank y estoy muy contento. Lo de la comisión por stops no lo se porque en esa no llevo, para paquetes de 5.000€ son 2,95 la comisión. Para CFDs seguro que no hay comisión en SL pero no sabría decir cual es el spread.

En general estoy contento.

Ah y lo de operar por el móvil (acciones) es una maravilla. La operación de prisa mismamente la hice en un taxi camino de la oficina...


----------



## atman (17 Sep 2013)

Creo que nadie lo ha puesto... parece que Microchoff no sabe que hacer con tanto dinero...

Sube el dividendo trimestral de 23 a 28 centavos e inicia otra recompra de acciones por 40.000 millones de dólares...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Sep 2013)

DP, MACK?

Manifiéstate!


----------



## MattCoy (17 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> amigos, el ProShares VIX Short Term está pegadito al soporte. Las velas están muy contraídas en amplitud por lo que es muy probable un velón rojo o verde. Acertar ahí está lleno de reward. Salvo un gap de apertura a la baja, las posiciones largas pueden tener una buena retribución.
> 
> es decisión de ustedes.
> 
> ...



¿Quiere decir que ve el SP aún mas para arriba de los maximos historicos? ¿O que está haciendo un techo? Expliquese un poco más que no lo he entendido bien...

Edito, para decir que hasta donde yo llego, el VIX por debajo de 20, en un mercado alcista, puede marcar el techo, aunque como digo, no lo tengo claro al 100 %


----------



## Tono (17 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Creo que nadie lo ha puesto... parece que Microchoff no sabe que hacer con tanto dinero...
> 
> Sube el dividendo trimestral de 23 a 28 centavos e inicia otra recompra de acciones por 40.000 millones de dólares...



Con ese dinero se compraba Telefónica en un paquete, con el lacito y la tarjetita de agradecimiento firmada Ponzi y Janus.


----------



## paulistano (17 Sep 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> ¿Quiere decir que ve el SP aún mas para arriba de los maximos historicos? ¿O que está haciendo un techo? Expliquese un poco más que no lo he entendido bien...



Quiere decir que puede subir pero tambien puede bajar.

Pero que ve mas probabilidades de bajar, o no se si mas probabilidades lo llamaria, pero si que se le puede sacar mas partido a una bajada ya que habria mas reorrido por abajo que por arriba, intuyo.

Al sp me refiero.


Es lo que buenamente entiendoo


----------



## MattCoy (17 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Quiere decir que puede subir pero tambien puede bajar.
> 
> Pero que ve mas probabilidades de bajar, o no se si mas probabilidades lo llamaria, pero si que se le puede sacar mas partido a una bajada ya que habria mas reorrido por abajo que por arriba, intuyo.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, es lo que yo entendia, con lo poco que realmente se... pero no entendia bien el mensaje.

Ya tiene su thanks


----------



## Tono (17 Sep 2013)

Ahora falta definir lo que es un ''acuerdo expeditivo''



> La OTAN y Rusia se han mostrado a favor de "un acuerdo expeditivo" en la ONU para garantizar la aplicación efectiva del pacto alcanzado por Washington y Moscú para poner bajo control internacional el arsenal químico del régimen sirio


----------



## Abner (17 Sep 2013)

Siguen mareando la perdiz. No se mojan. Nivel más probable a tocar mañana creado hoy.
9036(f) con posible extensión hasta el 9044(f).


----------



## Janus (17 Sep 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> ¿Quiere decir que ve el SP aún mas para arriba de los maximos historicos? ¿O que está haciendo un techo? Expliquese un poco más que no lo he entendido bien...
> 
> Edito, para decir que hasta donde yo llego, el VIX por debajo de 20, en un mercado alcista, puede marcar el techo, aunque como digo, no lo tengo claro al 100 %



Digo que la volatilidad es alta al respecto de que el SP está pegadito en máximos históricos. Eso puede ser un canario.

---------- Post added 17-sep-2013 at 22:02 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Ahora falta definir lo que es un ''acuerdo expeditivo''



Vaya ridículo del socialista negrillo. Es sonrojante. Tanto Premio Noble y garante de la justicia y humanidad entre los pueblos y se ha fumado su mensaje de apoyo a la pobre población gaseada.

Este señor es un zijoputa más de los muchos que pululan por el mundo.


----------



## egarenc (17 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Yo uso selfbank y estoy muy contento. Lo de la comisión por stops no lo se porque en esa no llevo, para paquetes de 5.000€ son 2,95 la comisión. Para CFDs seguro que no hay comisión en SL pero no sabría decir cual es el spread.
> 
> En general estoy contento.
> 
> Ah y lo de operar por el móvil (acciones) es una maravilla. La operación de prisa mismamente la hice en un taxi camino de la oficina...



es una lástima que si no eres iphonero, tengas que entrar a través de la web para hacer cualquier operación con el movil...es un autentico tostón!. Por otra parte, la plataforma está bastante bien y depende del perfil inversor te puede salir mejor que ing. Tengo pendiente de mirar lo del alquiler de acciones para no pagar custodia a partir de 2014.


----------



## jopitxujo (17 Sep 2013)

Buenas noches.
¿Alguna opinión sobre Almirall?
Ha entrado pasta y parece girar apoyándose en los 8,60.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Sep 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> ¿Alguna opinión sobre Almirall?
> Ha entrado pasta y parece girar apoyándose en los 8,60.



Estaban teniendo problemas y retrasos con un fármaco en USA y eso les está castigando. Debe ser como PRS, si comienza a entrar pasta es posible que la cosa se está desbloqueando.


----------



## Janus (17 Sep 2013)

Vamos a ver, pasado mañana la FED tiene mucho que decir. Estos cabrones van a ser capaces de pensar que un SP en máximos es poco y que necesitan inflarlo más?.

O se van a quedar medio tibios y veremos bajadas fuertes durante unos días?. El VIX está algo nervioso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Janus, para apoyar a la población han de saber quién gaseó. Si los pepinos no están ya cayendo es porque resulta que las evidencias apuntan a que los culpables no son los que a Barack el Guerrero le conviene, sino los que su administración y/o países satélites están financiando. 


Por cierto, ¿estás viendo lo que está haciendo FSL?
Y atentos también a ANR! (a ver si crece el volumen ienso


----------



## inversobres (17 Sep 2013)

El sp cierra en maximos maximisimos. No tenia fe en que superase los 1700 pero lo hizo. Aun en el after siguen empujando, son tremendos esos hijos de puta.

Salud y cuiden sus ortos.

Janus el vix cierra al alza.


----------



## inversobres (17 Sep 2013)

Le siguen lloviendo tortas a los metales y el crudo. La anterior vez que ocurrio esto el sp se espatarro ciento y pico pipos.


----------



## Janus (17 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus, para apoyar a la población han de saber quién gaseó. Si los pepinos no están ya cayendo es porque resulta que las evidencias apuntan a que los culpables no son los que a Barack el Guerrero le conviene, sino los que su administración y/o países satélites están financiando.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, ¿estás viendo lo que está haciendo FSL?
> Y atentos también a ANR! (a ver si crece el volumen ienso



Hay que ser prácticos. Si hunden el palacio del actual presidente con él dentro, bien estará hecho. Si no ha sido él, no cambia el que haber derruido su zulo con él dentro esté mal hecho.

Un pepino bien tirado y centrado en los terroristas de Estado, siempre está bien hecho.

El negrillo está noqueado por el ridículo internacional. Generalmente en temas de política exterior es donde se forjan los estadistas y siempre se demuestra que sobran los charlatanes. La audiencia es gente inteligente y formada, no el populacho que regala su voto por una banderita chula y un botellín de agua.

En Alpha Natural Resources hay que esperar. La vela de hoy es bonita pero carece de volumen y no está acompañada de indicadores. Tanto por arriba como por abajo está más o menos claro. No hay prisa, el chart cantará el momento en el que tenemos de invertir.

En First el chart dice muy bien que tiene un techo de libro, no llega a la excelencia del que formó Apple pero se le asemeja. Ha consumido tiempo y el target está en 24 usd. Por arriba, se desarmaría la pauta bajista si se superan y consolidan con volumen los 40 usd. Otro valor que tiene un techo muy definido y pautado es Arena Pharma.


----------



## nombre (17 Sep 2013)

Holanda considera insostenible el Estado de bienestar

Holanda aboga por sustituir el Estado del bienestar por una “sociedad participativa”

Holanda aboga por sustituir el Estado del bienestar por una


----------



## ponzi (17 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Con ese dinero se compraba Telefónica en un paquete, con el lacito y la tarjetita de agradecimiento firmada Ponzi y Janus.



Ponga 25.000 mill mas...yo no vendo con descuento Ahora mismo capitaliza por 51400 mill y yo hasta los 65000 no me pienso apear.Microsoft es una maquina de hacer dinero, lo comente hace unas semanas, si no recuerdo mal cuenta con mas de 70.000 mill en caja.

http://www.eleconomista.es/intersti...rrollar-la-virtualizacion-de-escritorios.html

Poco a poco Tef va invirtiendo en proyectos,parece que Alierta ha visto el camino.Espero que no ceda ante las pretensiones de Telecom Italia, 800 mill y si no les gusta que se rasquen.Estos italianos no son de fiar.


----------



## j.w.pepper (18 Sep 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> ¿Quiere decir que ve el SP aún mas para arriba de los maximos historicos? ¿O que está haciendo un techo? Expliquese un poco más que no lo he entendido bien...
> 
> Edito, para decir que hasta donde yo llego, el VIX por debajo de 20, en un mercado alcista, puede marcar el techo, aunque como digo, no lo tengo claro al 100 %



Si el Vix está por encima de 30 se considera como una situación de miedo en el SP&500, por debajo de 20 tranquilidad.


----------



## ponzi (18 Sep 2013)

Aunque es algo antiguo ....el reportaje es para quedarse sin palabras

[youtube]_2rmzbgX6iI[/youtube]

Con un repaso incluido de prácticamente todos los anuncios pepitos de la burbuja...

50 años de hipoteca:


----------



## atman (18 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a ver, pasado mañana la FED tiene mucho que decir. Estos cabrones van a ser capaces de pensar que un SP en máximos es poco y que necesitan inflarlo más?.
> 
> O se van a quedar medio tibios y veremos bajadas fuertes durante unos días?. El VIX está algo nervioso.



Janus!! Que la FED es mañana no pasado... Vamos que por la hora que es... va a ser hoy...

Análisis a docenas... los resultados ya veremos...

Today's FOMC Meeting Cheat Sheet - Money Morning



> Both the FOMC policy statement and its economic and market projections will be released on Wednesday at 2 p.m. EDT and will be followed by U.S. Federal Reserve Chairman Ben Bernanke's press conference at 2:30 p.m.
> 
> The question hot on everyone's tongue is what the FOMC will decide to do about the $85 billion in monthly bond buying - will the inevitable quantitative easing (QE) taper finally begin?
> 
> ...


----------



## juanfer (18 Sep 2013)

Buenos días el nikkei esta verde al 1.30%.

Parece que vamos a tener una sesión alcista.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

nos acercamos al vencimiento trimestral con nuestros objetivos alcistas al alcance de la mano , porque somos humildes prevaleceremos sobre el ejercito de ejpertitos , que una y otra vez han palmado con sus posiciones contratendencieras , en marcha pues :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Sep 2013)

Siyalodeciayoismos INC. presentan:

LOS HOROS!!!!




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y hablando de Oros... esto es lo que le comentaba a bertok sobre porque pensaba que los oros se irán a los 950*€*-1050*€*
> 
> [*oro del que cagó el moro*]




Yesterday, [_all my troubles seemed so far away_ ]


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

mariconson :rolleye:

vamos alcistillas , mostremos de una vez y por todas que no tiene porvenir la resistencia al poderio de MV el zahori :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Sep 2013)

hasta donde podemos esperar esta matutina subida???
no quiero quedarme dentro ya que no me fio nada de la FED.


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hasta donde podemos esperar esta matutina subida???
> no quiero quedarme dentro ya que no me fio nada de la FED.



Ed,, ten Fed!!


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (18 Sep 2013)

El volumen en Prisa viene siendo pírrico, tanto en la subasta de cierre de ayer, como en la apertura de hoy, como en los primeros minutos. No sé yo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Sep 2013)

fed tengo, lo que no tengo es paciencia con los beneficios


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> fed tengo, lo que no tengo es paciencia con los beneficios



Stop profit


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Sep 2013)

no los uso..... ya explique el porque...


----------



## pollastre (18 Sep 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Lo que está pasando en el IBEX no es ni medio normal, quiero decir que aunque hay actividad leoncia, es exclusivamente, para el intradía. Los saldos netos de final del día suelen ser negativos, pero absolutamente pírricos.
> 
> @Pollastre. ¿Está por ahí maese? ¿Pasa algo parecido en el DAX o estoy totalmente confundido y mis recuentos no valen una reput.... isima?




Problem, Sr. Abner ? ::

¿ Qué tal le van las cosas ?


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (18 Sep 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> El volumen en Prisa viene siendo pírrico, tanto en la subasta de cierre de ayer, como en la apertura de hoy, como en los primeros minutos. No sé yo.



Concretando, los volúmenes en acciones de ayer a hoy, en periodos de 5 minutos:

```
Ayer	    Hoy
09:00	 267.000	101.000
09:05	 272.000	 16.308
09:10	  87.000	      0
09:15	  17.000	 10.000
09:20	  69.037	 43.146
09:25	 348.000	  8.517
09:30	  55.353	 12.758	
09:35	  37.666	  2.010	
Total  1.153.056	193.739
```


----------



## Deshollinador (18 Sep 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Concretando, los volúmenes en acciones de ayer a hoy, en periodos de 5 minutos:
> 
> ```
> Ayer	    Hoy
> ...



UBS, en la jornada de ayer por la tarde y en lo que va de mañana, unicamente ha hecho compras.

Las ventas vienen de bakia y santander ienso:


----------



## FranR (18 Sep 2013)

Hombre!!! Romerito de Triana

De algo de luz al tema. Ganará el betis la liga?

P.D. Primer push con fuerza, el segundo con la misma que un cuesco de falete. 

Más perdido que el barco el arroz. Apuesto por nuevo intento de nivel superior y carajazo (por mi bien y el de mis nietos)


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (18 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Hombre!!! Romerito de Triana
> 
> De algo de luz al tema. Ganará el betis la liga?
> 
> ...



FranR, la primera hora dentro de tu CP. Tan perdido no creo que estes ... ienso: :Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (18 Sep 2013)

Deshollinador dijo:


> UBS, en la jornada de ayer por la tarde y en lo que va de mañana, unicamente ha hecho compras.
> 
> Las ventas vienen de bakia y santander ienso:



Pues el ilustre Don Pepito decía que una de las señales de compra, que no la única, era que UBS vendiese....

SI UBS compra....no quiere decir que vaya a bajar, pero no es descartable.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Hombre!!! Romerito de Triana
> 
> De algo de luz al tema. Ganará el betis la liga?
> 
> ...



Carajazo right now cojones ya de tanto flanderalcismo!!!

[ BTW, where da fuck is Pepitoria? ]


----------



## paulistano (18 Sep 2013)

Sacyr con mucho volumen, no??

---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 10:08 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Sacyr con mucho volumen, no??



No sé si será una de esas señales de las que hablábais ayer entre brokers...pero en sacyr a las 10:03 se han dado ocho ordenes seguidas de compra de 419 acciones exactasienso:


----------



## Crash (18 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sacyr con mucho volumen, no??
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 10:08 ----------
> 
> ...



Señales, sin duda.



Spoiler












O alguien con un transtorno obsesivo compulsivo. :o


----------



## Roninn (18 Sep 2013)

No puedo evitar imaginarme al Sr. Maese Don Pollo asi cuando mira el hilo con nuestros AT, AF, etc:


----------



## pollastre (18 Sep 2013)

Juegan los grandes esta mano, no es recomendable para los retail asomar demasiado los hocicos.

Ya viene la "fiesta" desde el último máximo plurianual (856x) de hace unos cuatro meses. La gestación de una figura tan golosa para los pinta y colorea como un doble techo con máximos decrecientes históricos, era una tentación irresistible para muchos de ellos, se veía "muy clara" la posición (ejem).

Por descontado, la ejecución (este Lunes pasado) fue terrorífica. Gapsito diablo de +100 puntos reventando máximo histórico, y un nuevo recordatorio para todos de que el pinta y colorea es un juego inventado por los grandes, para los grandes.

Desde el punto de vista retail, el problema que hay ahora mismo es que hay que confrontar a unos señores que vienen promediando cómodamente al alza desde bastante abajo. Así que elegir un punto para entrar es delicado. Yo esperaría una pequeña corrección para entrar largo (desde luego, nunca entrar por encima de 8K6, porque te vas a comer el retrace entero hasta donde ellos quieran).

Un 855x empezaría a ser para mí zona de inserción a considerar... idealmente, 852x altos, 8530. Pero si ajustamos demasiado pordemos perder la ventana de entrada. Porque cuando esto comience, saldrá como una catapulta hacia arriba, sin demasiado tiempo para maniobrar. 

Hay mucha platita grande en configuración alcista ahora mismo.






FranR dijo:


> Hombre!!! Romerito de Triana
> 
> De algo de luz al tema. Ganará el betis la liga?
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Sep 2013)

en 3, 2, 1..... :XX:


----------



## FranR (18 Sep 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Juegan los grandes esta mano, no es recomendable para los retail asomar demasiado los hocicos.
> 
> Ya viene la "fiesta" desde el último máximo plurianual (856x) de hace unos cuatro meses. La gestación de una figura tan golosa para los pinta y colorea como un doble techo con máximos decrecientes históricos, era una tentación irresistible para muchos de ellos, se veía "muy clara" la posición (ejem).
> 
> ...




Pues ejo mijmo es lo que quería yo decir....Parriba y carajaaaaaazo


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2013)

Quien veria al dax por los 9000 o mas. Merkel lo conseguira, desde luego. 

Seguimos subiendo sin parar para coger aire, hay asmaticos en el grupo.

Up up para tomar el hamaiketako por encima de 9050.


----------



## FranR (18 Sep 2013)

La morosidad bancaria alcanza nuevos máximos..... (BDE dixit and pixie)


El carajazo y la cara de los que están entrando ahora va a ser de espanto...


Interstitial - Noticia


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> La morosidad bancaria alcanza nuevos máximos..... (BDE dixit and pixie)
> 
> 
> El carajazo y la cara de los que están entrando ahora va a ser de espanto...



Es brutal, el 11,9%, y eso es lo que se muestra al publico. Sabe dios cual sera la realidad.

Veremos los telediarios lo que dicen de esto (nada).


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

seguid buscando razones para creer que esto tie que bajar , mientras tanto nosotros los humildes seguiremos cabalgando a lomos de la tendencia porque solo nosotros tenemos el conocimiento :Baile:


----------



## FranR (18 Sep 2013)

Piratón vamos para bingo!!!!

RV al ataqueeeeeeeeee


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2013)

9050, para el bocadillo y un pote y a pasar la mañana.


----------



## FranR (18 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> 9050, para el bocadillo y un pote y a pasar la mañana.



9072 es el objetivo. Blog rules 9:39 hora zulú


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

esta imperando el blog ruleh :rolleye:

mantened esos largos mis bienamados alcistillas , el objetivo esta lejano aun :no:


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 9072 es el objetivo. Blog rules 9:39 hora zulú



Ya he visto niveles. 

Mi objetivo era el que comento. No quiero estirar por que luego me pasa lo que me pasa y voy a rascar el culo con un poste.



Por cierto a los metales le siguen dando caña.


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Sep 2013)

franr dijo:


> piratón vamos para bingo!!!!
> 
> Rv al ataqueeeeeeeeee



9072..........


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Sep 2013)

Me sali de mi etf doble..... me daba mieditooooo, si corrije un poco vuelvo a entrar


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

el objetivo es el 9600 chavales , menudas gacelillas ejpertitas estais hechas :bla:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Piratón vamos para bingo!!!!
> 
> RV al ataqueeeeeeeeee



que mamón eres.... :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el objetivo es el 9600 chavales , menudas gacelillas ejpertitas estais hechas :bla:



9600 de golpe y sin corrección??? y antes o despues de las elecciones alemanas???


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> 9600 de golpe y sin corrección??? y antes o despues de las elecciones alemanas???



para el viernes ienso:


----------



## paulistano (18 Sep 2013)

Curioso lo de amper, cotiza a 1,26 pero si quieres vender has de hacerlo a 1,24.

Se te va casi un 2% de rentabilidad


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2013)

Ya se esta calentando el dax tambien. De esta peligran los 9072 de fran.

Al tanto, esto esta encharcado de dinero y hay combustible para subirlo a donde quieran.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Curioso lo de amper, cotiza a 1,26 pero si quieres vender has de hacerlo a 1,24.
> 
> Se te va casi un 2% de rentabilidad



Es lal jran liquideh que tienen los chicharros. Los 1.26 son la última operación cruzada y los 1,24 la mejor oferta de compra ::


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

vamos coño :Baile: ni blog ruleh ni pollas en vinagre :no:


----------



## FranR (18 Sep 2013)

Vistos, resistencia y abajo.... habrá que ver como lo torea.


----------



## Krim (18 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Ya se esta calentando el dax tambien. De esta peligran los 9072 de fran.
> 
> Al tanto, esto esta encharcado de dinero y hay combustible para subirlo a donde quieran.



Tiene toda la pinta, pero no me gusta este punto de entrada...a ver si corrige un cacho y podemos engancharnos.


----------



## Crash (18 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos coño :Baile: ni blog ruleh ni pollas en vinagre :no:



El que se quejaba del mariconeo. :ouch:

Contrarrestando.



Spoiler


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Sep 2013)

FranR 0.5 puntos de error
no esta mal


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (18 Sep 2013)

Lo que es corregir, corregirá... aunque la perspectiva general es de subidas para el Ibex.

No espero ningún cataclismo, aunque cuando llegue a objetivos, cierro el chiringuito, como siempre.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

[YOUTUBE]x9Wjq3ogLTw[/YOUTUBE]

la unidad mejor equipada del tirano socialista al-assad , que antes arrasaba por donde pasaba , ahora esta a punto de ser aniquilada .


----------



## FranR (18 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]x9Wjq3ogLTw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> la unidad mejor equipada del tirano socialista al-assad , que antes arrasaba por donde pasaba , ahora esta a punto de ser aniquilada .



ARENSIVIA!!!!! FIIIIIRMESSS!!!


[YOUTUBE]sNBRhitEUW0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Sep 2013)

Guindos reconoce que España no recuperará el cien por cien de las ayudas a la banca - elEconomista.es


¿Ah si? Mira ni me lo imaginaba!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

cerrad esos cortos , ultimo aviso :no:


----------



## juanfer (18 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es lal jran liquideh que tienen los chicharros. Los 1.26 son la última operación cruzada y los 1,24 la mejor oferta de compra ::



Bueno al menos aun hay operaciones de compra.


----------



## tarrito (18 Sep 2013)

ahora entiendo lo de Jatencio y sus plimitos ... les tocó un mal hogar de acogida, pobres :ouch:

[YOUTUBE]8IPR-Hbahe4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Algas (18 Sep 2013)

PArriba el jilo coño!


----------



## Abner (18 Sep 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Problem, Sr. Abner ? ::
> 
> ¿ Qué tal le van las cosas ?



Pse, me van. Sigo dándole vueltas a algún algoritmo que no sea muy complejo para saber si en un nivel se rebota o no. Como último recurso a la dessperada estoy pensando en pasarle los paquetones leoncios en el approach a un nivel a una DBN basada en RBM, y a ver qué sale.

Sin un algoritmo que me de ciertas garantías no puedo pasar a tiempo real.....

Stuck, in one word. 

Y a ustec?, hace tiempo que no se le ve comentar por aquí.


----------



## paulistano (18 Sep 2013)

Lo de Sacyr es la hostia, es unamáquina jodiendo stops....

Hoy máximo 3,60....mínimo 3,45.....imposible ir con stops dinámicos....como buen chicharrillo hay que ir con stops amplísimos::


----------



## Krim (18 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo de Sacyr es la hostia, es unamáquina jodiendo stops....
> 
> Hoy máximo 3,60....mínimo 3,45.....imposible ir con stops dinámicos....como buen chicharrillo hay que ir con stops amplísimos::



O haberlas comprado desde bastante más abajo y estar tranquilo


----------



## paulistano (18 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> O haberlas comprado desde bastante más abajo y estar tranquilo



Ya, pero el que opere mediante stop dinámico está jodido...hay acciones más nobles que no te van a variar un 5% en una sesión....

Disfruta la subida.....no siempre se pilla una acción así:Baile:


----------



## HisHoliness (18 Sep 2013)

Vendidas las SPS con un 92% en menos de un mes. Ya daba vértigo.....


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Vendidas las SPS con un 92% en menos de un mes. Ya daba vértigo.....



bravo jolines , tu si que sabes pezkeñin :Aplauso: pero no tenias que ganar , tenias que palmar :no:


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Sep 2013)

Todos los medios hablando de que España esta va como un cohete, todos los telediarios hablando de la prima de riesgo y de que la crisis se acaba, todos hablando de que la bolsa esta disparada y es facilisimo hacer dinero.

De verdad que no os suena? vosotros mismos, el ultimo euro que lo gane otro, yo me largo a la trinchera y esperar acontecimientos, pero desde luego no pienso arriesgar mas en este rally aunque me pierda 1000 puntos de subida. Me doy por satisfecho con las ganancias de los tres ultimos meses.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## HisHoliness (18 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bravo jolines , tu si que sabes pezkeñin :Aplauso: pero no tenias que ganar , tenias que palmar :no:



Tranquilo que de esas de palmar tambien tengo:XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

ruptura de la jran bajista , pullback y rabazo alcista , no hay mas que decir porque todo esta clarinete :Baile:


----------



## juanfer (18 Sep 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Todos los medios hablando de que España esta va como un cohete, todos los telediarios hablando de la prima de riesgo y de que la crisis se acaba, todos hablando de que la bolsa esta disparada y es facilisimo hacer dinero.
> 
> De verdad que no os suena? vosotros mismos, el ultimo euro que lo gane otro, yo me largo a la trinchera y esperar acontecimientos, pero desde luego no pienso arriesgar mas en este rally aunque me pierda 1000 puntos de subida. Me doy por satisfecho con las ganancias de los tres ultimos meses.
> 
> Suerte a todos.



Cuando baje bajara rápido y los más medios no lo anunciaran.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Sep 2013)

prisa sigue dando entradas y salidas entre 0.294 y 0.3

---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 15:49 ----------

señor jato, esto tiene pinta de caer...es que he vuelto a entrar largo


----------



## Hannibal (18 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> señor jato, esto tiene pinta de caer...es que he vuelto a entrar largo



Espere al lunes. Si gana Merkel anunciará nuevas medidas y golpe de remo. Si ganan los socialistas, golpe de remo. Y si nadie tiene mayoría para gobernar, ooohh, eso sí que es golpe de remo.

[YOUTUBE]0TsK0QAi7FI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> prisa sigue dando entradas y salidas entre 0.294 y 0.3
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 15:49 ----------
> 
> señor jato, esto tiene pinta de caer...es que he vuelto a entrar largo



esto va a subir , no hay mas , no importa lo que piense el gacelerio , es por TECNICO 

---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 15:57 ----------

aprovecho para recomendar el whizky con mixta :baba: :Baile:


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Sep 2013)

despues de una super borrachera de ginebra con 20 añitos, no volví a probarla.... hace 2 fines de semana y recordando este foro, me dio por darle una oportunidad y malditasea me gusto..... ahora ya no hay remedio.

es como la bolsa no puedo estar fuera, esperar al lunes a ver lo que pasa con merkel, son muchos dias....


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> despues de una super borrachera de ginebra con 20 añitos, no volví a probarla.... hace 2 fines de semana y recordando este foro, me dio por darle una oportunidad y malditasea me gusto..... ahora ya no hay remedio.
> 
> es como la bolsa no puedo estar fuera, esperar al lunes a ver lo que pasa con merkel, son muchos dias....



ginebra con fanta limon , pero no podras parar de beber


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Sep 2013)

Qué cutre eres :ouch:

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

son combinaciones creativas reve , no te aburre beber siempre lo mismo ? ienso:


----------



## FranR (18 Sep 2013)

Sírvanse a su gusto!!!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Sep 2013)

para quien? alcistas o bajistas o ambos?


----------



## FranR (18 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> para quien? alcistas o bajistas o ambos?





Fran18 de septiembre de 2013 09:39
De momento lleva buena pinta para alcanzar los 9072. *Luego no respondo de lo que pase.*

Estamos rondando por encima del CP y el primer push ha sido con fuerza. Este siguiente si marcamos máximo intradía es la puerta de entrada.

ResponderEliminar

Fran18 de septiembre de 2013 12:38
9040 sería importante al cierre. Ahora mismo los niveles de giro son el CP, probablemente volver a los 9016 nos traiga un recorrido 8.980-8.912


Comentarios del Blog... PABAJOOOOO


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Fran18 de septiembre de 2013 09:39
> De momento lleva buena pinta para alcanzar los 9072. *Luego no respondo de lo que pase.*
> 
> Estamos rondando por encima del CP y el primer push ha sido con fuerza. Este siguiente si marcamos máximo intradía es la puerta de entrada.
> ...



blog ruleh :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 16:20 ----------

ujtede veran pero iTraxx Crossover baja un 1,7% :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (18 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> blog ruleh :Aplauso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 16:20 ----------
> 
> ujtede veran pero iTraxx Crossover baja un 1,7% :fiufiu:



9.016


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 9.016



si digo no :XX:


----------



## FranR (18 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si digo no :XX:



Pos yo te lo canto:

TR Ahora mismo: 9015.900

::


----------



## Krim (18 Sep 2013)

Apoyo aquí y para arriba...luego vengo por mi owned.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pos yo te lo canto:
> 
> TR Ahora mismo: 9015.900
> 
> ::



cantas muu mal flandercito :no:


----------



## MattCoy (18 Sep 2013)

Como pierda el 9000 me va a dar la risa...


----------



## FranR (18 Sep 2013)

Estadísticas de hoy del Blog!!!

Entrada	Páginas vistas
España
412
Reino Unido
18
Perú
10
Estados Unidos
2
Finlandia
1
Noruega
1

10 de Perú...Jato su familia entra en el blog también.... mañana les saludo :XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> Como pierda el 9000 me va a dar la risa...



la risa se desata solo si pierde los 8975 en cierre 

---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 16:38 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Estadísticas de hoy del Blog!!!
> 
> Entrada	Páginas vistas
> España
> ...



saludara desde los 9300 o mas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Sep 2013)

Visitas distintas o contabilizando F5's?


----------



## Vivomuriente (18 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Estadísticas de hoy del Blog!!!
> 
> Entrada	Páginas vistas
> España
> ...




A mi me gusta la página PLIMO!!! Me hace ilusión que nos salude

VIVA PERU y MI PLIMO EL TLADEL


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> A mi me gusta la página PLIMO!!! Me hace ilusión que nos salude
> 
> VIVA PERU y MI PLIMO EL TLADEL



ya empezamos :ouch:


----------



## FranR (18 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Visitas distintas o contabilizando F5's?



381 visitas únicas....

Variados sistemas operativos y dispositivos

Mac
Other Unix
Ipad
Iphone
Tablets
etc etc

y a la gente le gusta especialmente el Chrome. ienso:


Y que leche es el Maxthon
y el CriOS


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Sep 2013)

Pues baner de guarrillas en 3, 2, 1 ...


----------



## Algas (18 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Estadísticas de hoy del Blog!!!
> 
> Entrada	Páginas vistas
> España
> ...



Perdone... ¿De qué blog habla?
Si me lo pasa le añado una visita


----------



## atman (18 Sep 2013)

Maxthon Cloud Browser | Para todos los dispositivos


----------



## FranR (18 Sep 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Perdone... ¿De qué blog habla?
> Si me lo pasa le añado una visita



Pinche en mi firma... es el ABC del gacelón!!! y aún no lo conoce? :ouch:


----------



## atman (18 Sep 2013)

El VIX sigue tranquilote...

Pero PG baja un 1,4% y me parece que quiere más...


----------



## Plimo del jato (18 Sep 2013)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> A mi me gusta la página PLIMO!!! Me hace ilusión que nos salude
> 
> VIVA PERU y MI PLIMO EL TLADEL



El plimo mala vaina es internacional. Es famoso por sus consiensudos debates con los foreros del HVEI35.

Se ríen de él pero plimo mala vaina espera su oportunidad 

Plimo, desde Lima te apoyamos


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

Plimo del jato dijo:


> El plimo mala vaina es internacional. Es famoso por sus consiensudos debates con los foreros del HVEI35.
> 
> Se ríen de él pero plimo mala vaina espera su oportunidad
> 
> Plimo, desde Lima te apoyamos



querras decir desde chueca mariconson :ouch:


----------



## FranR (18 Sep 2013)

Plimo del jato dijo:


> El plimo mala vaina es internacional. Es famoso por sus consiensudos debates con los foreros del HVEI35.
> 
> Se ríen de él pero plimo mala vaina espera su oportunidad
> 
> Plimo, desde Lima te apoyamos











:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

bueno ya esta bien de alimentar al troll :o

venga dejaos ya de chorradas y subidme ese ibex :no:


----------



## FranR (18 Sep 2013)

*Soldado Peruano de Infantería de la época del conflicto del Alto Comaina, lleva casco militar de fabricación estadounidense M-I, cubierto con funda de camuflaje para zonas boscosas, y un fusil de asalto FAL*


A LA OLDEN MI SALGENTO!!!!


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (18 Sep 2013)

Hablando del carbón en general y de ANR en particular..

No se estan produciendo todas las características adecuadas para que el carbón se dispare? Me refiero a:

- Subido del precio del barril de petroleo
- Llegada del invierno
- Entrada de dinero en las bolsas y euforia alcista general
- Estamos medio foro metidos dentro


No es suficiente?::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Sep 2013)

Voy preparando los GIFs....


----------



## Krim (18 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Apoyo aquí y para arriba...luego vengo por mi owned.



Vamooooos coñoooooo.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

venga a por maximos , ya esta bien de tanta chorrada cojones ya :no:


----------



## atman (18 Sep 2013)

Joer... el ibex lo van a dejar clavado para el gap de mañana...


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Sep 2013)

maximos creo que es imposible...


----------



## FranR (18 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> maximos creo que es imposible...



Y más si los pronostica el gato.... estoy tratando de parametrizar el algoritmo gatuno, sigue unas pautas muy concretas.


----------



## Topongo (18 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pinche en mi firma... es el ABC del gacelón!!! y aún no lo conoce? :ouch:



Mmm me lo puedes pasar por privi, tengo las firmas desabilitadas...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Sep 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Mmm me lo puedes pasar por privi, tengo las firmas desabilitadas...



habilítelas cooooohone 


BOLSA IF


----------



## FranR (18 Sep 2013)

Hoygan no le hagan caso es un blog de coña!!!!


----------



## desastre total (18 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Joer... el ibex lo van a dejar clavado para el gap de mañana...



Gap parriba o pabajo?
Tremendo lo pardillo que soy, me he quedado en liquidez, snif he deshecho posiciones por si la FED la liaba, pero me temo que va a hacer unas declaraciones de esas que no dicen ni si ni no, y a seguir la fiesta.


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2013)

Apostamos por cierre cerca del nivel de fran??? 9072.


----------



## FranR (18 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Apostamos por cierre cerca del nivel de fran??? 9072.



Les quedaría más molón cerca del 9.040 (punto de giro al cierre)


----------



## atman (18 Sep 2013)

Además PG, JNJ tambien empieza a irse al rojo... -.7... ATT igual... Hay algo de movimiento, pero nada disparatado.

Pero las utilities están "indefinidas" y el VIX sigue que ni fú, ni fá...

¿asegurando plusvis?


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2013)

Nivel bocata mañanero tocado. Seguimos la fiesta, la fed dira si pero no y el sp lo llevan al 172x de MM.

Todo el viernes en sus pantallas.


----------



## atman (18 Sep 2013)

desastre total dijo:


> Gap parriba o pabajo?
> Tremendo lo pardillo que soy, me he quedado en liquidez, snif he deshecho posiciones por si la FED la liaba, pero me temo que va a hacer unas declaraciones de esas que no dicen ni si ni no, y a seguir la fiesta.



Eso se lo digo esta noche a las 10.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Les quedaría más molón cerca del 9.040 (punto de giro al cierre)



mas quisieras gacelon , pues va a ser que no :no:


----------



## Krim (18 Sep 2013)

Métame 45 pipos para la saca, camarero!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

seguid cargando cortos ejpertitos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Sep 2013)

vamos españa coño (basket)


----------



## atman (18 Sep 2013)

El Nasdaq que abrió verde... ¿arrastrando ahora a la baja al resto?


----------



## bertok (18 Sep 2013)

¿a qué hora la lía Tito Jewish?


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿a qué hora la lía Tito Jewish?



entre 20:00h-20:30H 
20:30h es el discurso

---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 18:52 ----------




Abner dijo:


> Pse, me van. Sigo dándole vueltas a algún algoritmo que no sea muy complejo para saber si en un nivel se rebota o no. Como último recurso a la dessperada estoy pensando en pasarle los paquetones leoncios en el approach a un nivel a una DBN basada en RBM, y a ver qué sale.
> 
> Sin un algoritmo que me de ciertas garantías no puedo pasar a tiempo real.....
> 
> ...



¿qué es DBN y RBM?
que han echo hoy los leoncillos?


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Sep 2013)

La Bolsa logra superar los 9.000 puntos, máximo anual, y está en cotas de octubre de 2011 - 20minutos.es

Buena o mala noticia? la noticia y donde publican la noticia.

¡¡¡¡¡Gacelas del mundo reunios¡¡¡¡


----------



## paulistano (18 Sep 2013)

Queremos guano.


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Sep 2013)

Emulando a algún ilustre forero me voy a tener que poner en la firma:
"*Yo vi una vez cerrar en verde a ANR dos días seguidos*"


----------



## tarrito (18 Sep 2013)

@atman

estoy probando el Maxthon en los diferente cacharillos ... y muy bien ohijaa :Aplauso:


----------



## Tono (18 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Queremos guano.



Yo no quiero guano. Quiero realidad, un baño de realidad.
Quiero un mercado que se comporte de acuerdo a las normas de quien es más listo, o más rápido, o más tramposo gana. Un mercado con sus trapicheos, sus leones, sus gacelas y sus jatos.
Lo que no quiero son burbujas irreales, situaciones de euforia colectiva, que para un valor en concreto (o un sector) las entiendo, pero no me encajan en un índice casi al completo, cuando la realidad económica está en el polo opuesto de lo que dictan los mercados. A pure nonsense. 

Al igual que el forero mataresfacil, llevo dos semanas en liquidez viendo las subidas y pensando si soy tonto o soy tonto. 

También pensaba que era tonto cuando los pisos subían y subían de precio y todo el mundo ganaba dinero especulando. Y pasó lo que pasó.
También pensaba que era tonto cuando todo el mundo compraba preferentes de disponibilidad inmediata y con una rentabilidad que ponía los dientes largos. Y pasó lo que pasó. .
Lo de bolsa estos días me huele a burbujón creado por los de siempre para birlarle el dinero a los de siempre. 
Y pasará lo que tenga que pasar.


----------



## atman (18 Sep 2013)

Mmm... el sector aurífero abrió hoy a la baja, pero hace un momentín se ha metido un tirón al alza... de momento solo para cerrar el gap el apertura... pero... ¿señal de algo? ¿o sólo otra cortina?

---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 19:44 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> @atman
> 
> estoy probando el Maxthon en los diferente cacharillos ... y muy bien ohijaa :Aplauso:



Déselas al que usa, que es quien nos ha permitido postearlo aquí... que yo lo conocía pero no lo uso... Soy de Chrome para casi todo...


----------



## tarrito (18 Sep 2013)

también para atman

Google launches Calico, a new company tasked with extending human life | The Verge

algo más que no se diga en la noticia y pueda añadir??


----------



## atman (18 Sep 2013)

Si mal no recuerdo... el tipo este... el de la singularidad, no me acuerdo de como se llama ahora, leches... lleva una temporada en Google. Así que era de esperar que contagiara a alguien en la compañía y le ficharan para ir "explorando". Y con los precedentes de 23andme, nada sorprendente.

Por cierto, que ya veremos que pasa ahora con 23andme... si los esposos se separan... seguirá Google metiendo pasta en la compañía?

---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 19:50 ----------

Kurzweil!!! Leches... ahora me acordé...

La cosa va de esto... mejor dicho... es el germen...

Singularity University | Solving Humanity's Grand Challenges

Como verá el CEO de Calico fué CEO de Genentech, copatrocinador de la Sing-U junto con Google, y promovida por Kurzweil...

---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 19:58 ----------

Es la hora...abrochense el cinturón...


----------



## Misterio (18 Sep 2013)

Recuperación del oro y el $ depreciándose, parece que alguién espera que Bernie eche otro manguerazo eterno.


----------



## atman (18 Sep 2013)

<object data=http://www.bloomberg.com/tv/?page_type=embed width=640 height=395 style='overflow:******;'></object>


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Sep 2013)

D.E.P

Cortos


Vamos a los 1800


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Sep 2013)

fa fuck??????????


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

el oro va como un cohete , bernanke judio loco nos trae droja de la buena ienso:


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Sep 2013)

jo jo......


----------



## paulistano (18 Sep 2013)

Que velote


----------



## atman (18 Sep 2013)

jos defruta...


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Sep 2013)

Nunca había palmado con un Stop Profit.... me lo acaban de volatilizar y he perdido la mitad de los 18 puntos ::


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

se veia de venir 

ya os lo dije 9500-9700 , es que es lo tipico , mientras el gacelerio busca toda clase de razones para no subir , el mercado sube y sube :Aplauso:


----------



## Tonto Simon (18 Sep 2013)

Hijos de perra. Van a comprar el planeta entero


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Nunca había palmado con un Stop Profit.... me lo acaban de volatilizar y he perdido la mitad de los 18 puntos ::



vete de vacaciones chaval :ouch:


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Sep 2013)

Esta era la catapulta de Mr. P?


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Sep 2013)




----------



## tesorero (18 Sep 2013)

que barbaridad. 
por cierto, apareció pepitoria.
Donde andaba?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

La FED mantiene el QE3 sin cambios 

a por los 9500-9700 de MV el zahori :no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vete de vacaciones chaval :ouch:



pues con los 400USD de hoy y los 200USD de ayer no le diría a usted que no ienso:

Y sigo largo en Ibex :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> pues con los 400USD de hoy y los 200USD de ayer no le diría a usted que no ienso:
> 
> Y sigo largo en Ibex :rolleye:



pues si sigues largo unas 3 sesiones mas aprox , vas a recuperar mucho reve


----------



## Misterio (18 Sep 2013)

La QE sin cambios, claro como solo estan en máximos históricos, esto no lo para ni Merkel el domingo.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

bajistillas , salid ratitas


----------



## Misterio (18 Sep 2013)

Tengo posiciones tomadas en TF a largo plazo y voy a empezar a tomar posiciones en algún banco, más que nada para protegerme de la inflación que tarde o temprano estos cabrones nos van a mandar.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Sep 2013)

La Fed retrasa el fin de los estímulos: mantiene su programa de compras.


Enjoy!


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrad esos cortos , ultimo aviso :no:





muertoviviente dijo:


> ruptura de la jran bajista , pullback y rabazo alcista , no hay mas que decir porque todo esta clarinete :Baile:





LÁNGARO dijo:


> prisa sigue dando entradas y salidas entre 0.294 y 0.3
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 15:49 ----------
> 
> señor jato, esto tiene pinta de caer...es que he vuelto a entrar largo





muertoviviente dijo:


> esto va a subir , no hay mas , no importa lo que piense el gacelerio , es por TECNICO
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 15:57 ----------
> 
> aprovecho para recomendar el whizky con mixta :baba: :Baile:



mas razon que un tonto maestro :Aplauso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Sep 2013)

IG marca 9170 en el Ibex.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> IG marca 9170 en el Ibex.



no hay babas para describir como me siento :baba: :baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## BlueLaser (18 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La Fed retrasa el fin de los estímulos: mantiene su programa de compras.
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Patada hacia adelante. De estas SP en 2200 e IBEX35 en 16666


----------



## Cascooscuro (18 Sep 2013)

:::::: Y yo corto en Ibex


----------



## politicodemadreputa (18 Sep 2013)

Me queman mis TEF a 9,80... llegaran a 12 en corto plazo ? es increíble... veremos el Ibex 10,000 y las putas tef solo a 12 euros...


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2013)

Todo disparado y la basura sin sacar. 

Rabazo antologico. Miren el oro y el crudo.

Ale ya teneis mas dinero para disfrutar, yo por el momento ya he hecho lo mio y a mirar como va esto.

Recuerden 172x en el sp. Y si JP dijo que en 1900 a final de año es que quieren que sea asi.


----------



## Misterio (18 Sep 2013)

Y todavía a las 20:30 habla el "mandao" de los bancos a contar la milonga de que no lo ve claro.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Me queman mis TEF a 9,80... llegaran a 12 en corto plazo ? es increíble... veremos el Ibex 10,000 y las putas tef solo a 12 euros...



ya me paso un par de veces por invertir en TEF en lugar de en el ibex , por eso solo ibex , es lo mejor


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no hay babas para describir como me siento :baba: :baba: :baba: :baba:



No se toque y déjelo todo limpito.


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Sep 2013)

9172 tocados en el after ibex


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Sep 2013)




----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2013)

Mas en concreto recuerdo que MM comento que en 1723 habria juego, enseguida lo veremos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Sep 2013)

Pepitoria se había retirado a renovar gifs


----------



## hydra69 (18 Sep 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> :::::: Y yo corto en Ibex


----------



## pollastre (18 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Esta era la catapulta de Mr. P?




Presumo que le habrá gustado el espectáculo ::

Y esta vez no podrá acusarme de haber avisado sólo con 30 segundos de antelación


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Sep 2013)

Vamos platita +3.5% mmmmmm mis onzas brillan!


----------



## Misterio (18 Sep 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Me queman mis TEF a 9,80... llegaran a 12 en corto plazo ? es increíble... veremos el Ibex 10,000 y las putas tef solo a 12 euros...



Depende si estas jugando a corto o a largo, yo uso esas acciones como protección a largo, si estas jugando a corto aguanta algo más que esto esta demasiado peponian, creando dinero de la nada es fácil subir la bolsa y como la suya la tienen arriba del todo y el Ibex esta a mitad de camino aunque quiebre mañana España esto sigue para arriba.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

y ahora que hay que decir respecto de la jran bajista , eh ejpertitos ? ienso:

ruptura de la jran bajista pullback y rally , de manual :Aplauso:

pero claro la jran bajista no existe verdad :XX:


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2013)

Fran los objetivos de maximos anuales del bog... al final acertaras, salvo el timing. Pero bueno es lo de menos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Sep 2013)

Acertó, a las 20:00 ya era jueves


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2013)

Estoy pensando la que van a preparar estos hijos de la gran puta descerebrados con tanta liquidez y me dan ganas de saltar por la ventana. La madre que los pario, van a exportar de todo menos algo consumible.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> La morosidad bancaria alcanza nuevos máximos..... (BDE dixit and pixie)
> 
> 
> El carajazo y la cara de los que están entrando ahora va a ser de espanto...
> ...





muertoviviente dijo:


> seguid buscando razones para creer que esto tie que bajar , mientras tanto nosotros los humildes seguiremos cabalgando a lomos de la tendencia porque solo nosotros tenemos el conocimiento :Baile:



nada mas que disir maestro :Aplauso: bueno si , que las gacelillas siempre tienen un motivo para ir contra la tendencia :ouch:


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Sep 2013)

Que espectáculo de barras, parecen los fuegos artificiales de fin de fiesta


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2013)

Janus, al final fue la opcion A. Para que conformarse con lo que hay, mas madera (QE).


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

ande andara flandercito , andaba muy vacilon hoy


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Sep 2013)




----------



## vmmp29 (18 Sep 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Presumo que le habrá gustado el espectáculo ::
> 
> Y esta vez no podrá acusarme de haber avisado sólo con 30 segundos de antelación



presumo que habrá quedado dentro

?


----------



## Misterio (18 Sep 2013)

Y el petróleo.......... en fin a comprar con billetes de 500 € en unos añitos.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

ahora resulta que todos ya lo preveian y luego dicen de MV :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Sep 2013)




----------



## politicodemadreputa (18 Sep 2013)

Como ve el eurodólar maestro ?



muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora resulta que todos ya lo preveian y luego dicen de MV :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Como ve el eurodólar maestro ?



no sabria decirle , ahora dedico todos mis esfuerzos en el ibex


----------



## Misterio (18 Sep 2013)

Y dicen que la que viene en Enero por Bernie es PEOR QUE ÉL (más estímulos) apaaaaaaga y vamonos.


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2013)

Misterio dijo:


> Y dicen que la que viene en Enero por Bernie es PEOR QUE ÉL (más estímulos) apaaaaaaga y vamonos.



Al final acabara reventando por otro lado, no lo dudes.

Esto es una locura, a ver cual es el siguiente movimiento de la UE/BCE para que no dispare el eur/usd.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

ruptura , pullback y rally :Aplauso:

pero claro la jran bajista no existe :o


----------



## mpbk (18 Sep 2013)

dax y usa en máximos históricos una vez más.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Sep 2013)




----------



## Misterio (18 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Al final acabara reventando por otro lado, no lo dudes.
> 
> Esto es una locura, a ver cual es el siguiente movimiento de la UE/BCE para que no dispare el eur/usd.



Es lo único que me deja intranquilo, que en los mundos de yupi en los que estamos el € se come al $, entonces alguna milonga se tienen que inventar para devaluar el €.


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Sep 2013)

ojo a lo que decía * MarketMarket*

estirón hasta *1723*-27 este ya se ha tocado

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/446989-habeis-visto-ibex-35-agosto-2013-mes-del-fuego-y-orgasmo-dilutivo-y-jato-borracho-dejo-de-trollear-149.html#post9651612


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

la bolsa ya bajara , cuando le toque y ahi estaremos pa aprovechar esa bajada guapa , pero dejad de pensar que esto tie que bajar porque tal o cual , asi solo os ireis al carajo gacelillas :rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2013)

Misterio dijo:


> Es lo único que me deja intranquilo, que en los mundos de yupi en los que estamos el € se come al $, entonces alguna milonga se tienen que inventar para devaluar el €.



Efectivamente. Yo antes pensaba que esto era una gigantesca partida de ajedrez, pero viendo el nivel de esa gente creo que es mas un casino de Las Vegas a las 6 de la mañana y de farol.


----------



## Hannibal (18 Sep 2013)

Misterio dijo:


> Es lo único que me deja intranquilo, que en los mundos de yupi en los que estamos el € se come al $, entonces alguna milonga se tienen que inventar para devaluar el €.



En un mundo normal, a la Merkel no le quedaría otra que darle a la impresora por mucho que no quiera para devaluar la moneda y ello llevaría a suavizar la bajada de salarios ya que ya habría una devaluación por divisa. 

Pero conociendo a los políticos, y la Merkel desde luego no está a la altura y siendo alemana encima es cabezacuadrada, seguirá obcecándose con devaluación interna. Y así va a pagar hipotecas su puta madre, y de esa forma el DB (y el PNB y otros bancos seresdeluz más) reventarán más pronto que tarde. Esa será la única parte positiva, pero la celebraremos bajo un puente casi todos.


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Sep 2013)

Bueno, hablemos también de calderilla: ANR se ha sumado a la fiesta.


----------



## Hannibal (18 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la bolsa ya bajara , cuando le toque y ahi estaremos pa aprovechar esa bajada guapa , pero dejad de pensar que esto tie que bajar porque tal o cual , asi solo os ireis al carajo gacelillas :rolleye:



Ya no nombra a la jran bajista? Quién le ha visto y quien le ve :O


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ojo a lo que decía * MarketMarket*
> 
> estirón hasta *1723*-27 este ya se ha tocado
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/446989-habeis-visto-ibex-35-agosto-2013-mes-del-fuego-y-orgasmo-dilutivo-y-jato-borracho-dejo-de-trollear-149.html#post9651612



Ahi esta aguantando, de momento de los 23 no ha pasado. Buen refloje hamijo.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Efectivamente. Yo antes pensaba que esto era una gigantesca partida de ajedrez, pero viendo el nivel de esa gente creo que es mas un casino de Las Vegas a las 6 de la mañana y de farol.



pero haber atontao , es que tu no viviste el guanazo de agosto 2012 ?ienso:

es que el gacelerio quiere rallys bajistas uno detras de otro hasta llevar al ibex al menos -5000 :ouch:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (18 Sep 2013)

Me juego el pescuezo que después de las elecciones alemanas, para enero, tendremos estimulos europeos.


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2013)

Segundo ataque, veremos si nos quieren dar un paseo extra.

Y el ibex a punto de los 9200. Ver para creer.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ya no nombra a la jran bajista? Quién le ha visto y quien le ve :O



otro que ni se entera de lo que es la jran bajista , la jran bajista es una linea tendencial que no dejaba al ibex subir , esta fue superada , se produjo el pullback y ahora estamos en pleno rally alcista .

no confunda jran bajista con el BIG GUANO largamente esperado :no:


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2013)

Ya se lo han pulido y aun quedan dos dias para vencimientos. Me dan miedo estos tios, lo ponen en los 1800 en dos dias.


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> otro que ni se entera de lo que es la jran bajista , la jran bajista es una linea tendencial que no dejaba al ibex subir , esta fue superada , se produjo el pullback y ahora estamos en pleno rally alcista .
> 
> no confunda jran bajista con el BIG GUANO largamente esperado :no:



Gran zahorí, cálmese, le veo desbocado.


----------



## holgazan (18 Sep 2013)

Telefónica está subiendo con fuerza en NY.

TEF: Resumen para Telefonica SA Common Stock- Yahoo! Finanzas

¿Alguien sabe el motivo?


----------



## aitor33 (18 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se veia de venir
> 
> ya os lo dije 9500-9700 , es que es lo tipico , mientras el gacelerio busca toda clase de razones para no subir , el mercado sube y sube :Aplauso:



Flipante lo has clavado


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

es que lo flipo con el gacelerio , anda que no tuvimos rallys bajistas en el ibex :ouch:

deben entender que no todo es bajar :no:


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Sep 2013)

holgazan dijo:


> Telefónica está subiendo con fuerza en NY.
> 
> TEF: Resumen para Telefonica SA Common Stock- Yahoo! Finanzas
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe el motivo?



El motivo es que está subiendo todo, sin mirar pelo.


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Flipante lo has clavado



Sera la unica vez y de puta folla. Por que mira que año lleva dando por el culo sin dar una.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Flipante lo has clavado



si es que es por TECNICO , ruptura de la jran bajista , pullback y rally , tan dificil es que no lo pueden entender ? ienso:

---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 20:59 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Sera la unica vez y de puta folla. Por que mira que año lleva dando por el culo sin dar una.



la ruptura del jran triangulo simetrico , la caida desde los 8960 hasta los 6000 , incluso el doble suelo en 6000 aunque ahi ya me crei muy vivo y me fui a invertir en otros activos donde me dieron pal pelo .

tambien el objetivo del doble suelo en la jran alcista 8750 .

MV esta siempre en los movimientos fueltes del ibex :no:


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2013)

9200.

Con dos cojones cierran el SP en >1730.

El dow tambien esta superando historicos, esta a poco de cazar los maximos del churribex.


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Sep 2013)

Las carboneras están subiendo fuerte, pero el volumen es bajo.


----------



## aitor33 (18 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ojo a lo que decía * MarketMarket*
> 
> estirón hasta *1723*-27 este ya se ha tocado
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/446989-habeis-visto-ibex-35-agosto-2013-mes-del-fuego-y-orgasmo-dilutivo-y-jato-borracho-dejo-de-trollear-149.html#post9651612



y el 27 ya lo ha superado, da miedo estar montado en este viaje...las AMD ya se podían poner en 4$ de una vez y seguir la escalada hacia cotas más altas


----------



## erpako (18 Sep 2013)

Reitero, es un calco pero en vía lenta de lo acontecido en marzo de 2009.

Hay cuerda por lo menos hasta febrero de 2014. Falta la gran oleada de los rezagados, como ocurrió en los meses finales del 2009.


Mientras que haya gasto público esto no se cae.

Me explico al comienzo de la crisis se optó por políticas keynesianas, como se vio que el endeudamiento se disparaba, finales 2009, se impusieron políticas de austeridad (o austericídios); pero como tampoco funcionaron se recurre a la impresora, ya sin tapujos y se abandonan las políticas austeras. Estamos al comienzo de una gran burbuja de la bolsa, que reventará cuando las cifras de inflación nos saquen los colores. Pero para ello todavía quedan muchos meses.

Disgruten de las plusvis, mientras que la gente que no entiende de bolsa no se decida a invertir a saco en bolsa. subirá. Lo demás...:bla::bla::bla:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

mantened los largos con tres cojones :no: 

el objetivo esta lejano aun , recordad zona 9500-9700 :Aplauso:

hoy el ejercito de ejpertitos ha sido herido de muerte y no pararemos hasta acabar de una vez y para siempre con los taraos de los sistemah IA y demas memeces :no:


----------



## paulistano (18 Sep 2013)

erpako dijo:


> Reitero, es un calco pero en vía lenta de lo acontecido en marzo de 2009.
> 
> Hay cuerda por lo menos hasta febrero de 2014. Falta la gran oleada de los rezagados, como ocurrió en los meses finales del 2009.
> 
> ...



El famoso rally del que habló ppcc:Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

el famoso rally de MV el maestro de sabiduria , ya os lo dije antes incluso de superar la jran bajista , una vez superada nos iriamos muy parriba y ahi lo teneis :no:


----------



## vermer (18 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Bueno, hablemos también de calderilla: ANR se ha sumado a la fiesta.



Eso parece pero no me fiaría un pelo porque pega unos bandazos tremendos. Hoy el volumen no es alto, aunque están subiendo las principales carboneras alrededor del 4-6%.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

soltados los largos , espero que mañana el gap sea menos gordo y le entro con to el total :Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Sep 2013)

Plata +5.5% fap fap fap

---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 21:36 ----------

+6.25%... voy a abrir una botella de vino... ahora vuelvo.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

Bueno no hay turbo put adecuado para el ibex pero le metemos un corto al SAN , con poco apalancamiento y con el 80% del capital , mañana temprano lo cerramos :Baile:

tiene un gap por cerrar 6,20 desde ahi puede guanear , poco riesgo


----------



## politicodemadreputa (18 Sep 2013)

Ten cuidado que el fap fap fap no salpique y te joda el vino...




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Plata +5.5% fap fap fap
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 21:36 ----------
> 
> +6.25%... voy a abrir una botella de vino... ahora vuelvo.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Ten cuidado que el fap fap fap no salpique y te joda el vino...



que hijo de satanas 

---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 21:41 ----------

el gap que tiene por cerrar el SAN esta en 6 leuros clavados :baba:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (18 Sep 2013)

Pues ya que esta de celebración, pues que deje el clínex, se estire y gaste un condon... asi puede darle sin miedo.




muertoviviente dijo:


> que hijo de satanas
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 21:41 ----------
> 
> el gap que tiene por cerrar el SAN esta en 6 leuros clavados :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Pues ya que esta de celebración, pues que deje el clínex, se estire y gaste un condon... asi puede darle sin miedo.



hay que me lol :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Sep 2013)

Madre mía, 

que trincherazo


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2013)

bueno hasta mañana amiguitos , soñad con pandoro :rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (18 Sep 2013)

Montoro no dejando vender, protege a su rebaño. Hasta los 10 000 y más allá. 

Los caminos del Señor, a fe que son inescrutables. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2013)

Barrida de ultima hora y se van solos. Retails... para que, ya se valen ellos solos.


----------



## Krim (18 Sep 2013)

Hola Bertok. Gracias por el último aviso.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (18 Sep 2013)

I knew this play. I fucked this ass.

Are you knowing what is going on?


----------



## bertok (18 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Hola Bertok. Gracias por el último aviso.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk



Cómpralas todas, ahora ya se sabe que van a subir ::::::

Hace unas semanas posteé un artículo de ZH con la gráfica de las ganancias del SP diferenciando las subidas de los POMO days y de los días sin chute.

De verdad, si fuera alcista, me pillaba el calendario de POMOs e iba a tumba abierta hasta que reviente ::

Como no lo soy, seguiré con el ultracorto aunque sea más engorroso y preservando el capital.


----------



## HisHoliness (18 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> I knew this play. I fucked this ass.
> 
> Are you knowing what is going on?



Not a clue. Enlight us on your views.


----------



## Janus (18 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Not a clue. Enlight us on your views.



Pues que hay que ir largos en plateras a nivel de empresas privadas y en constructoras usanas donde ya las hay muy interesantes.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 22:47 ----------

me dan pena las posiciones de los bajistas empedernidos. Aún no habiendo entrado en corto por prudencia mientras esto iba escalando y escalando ........... han perdido en los últimos años muchas decenas de miles de euros de reward.

Todo tiene su solución sencilla, no intenten ser los más listos de la clase. Hagan como los leones que solo suelen atacar a manadas completas porque así es más sencillo pillar la presa. Eso en bolsa se llama "ojos antes que cerebro". No trates de entenderlo, solo trata de aprovecharte de ello.


----------



## tarrito (18 Sep 2013)

para los del fap fap fap

Public masturbation is now legal in Sweden* · The Daily Edge

años de ventaja y tal


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Sep 2013)

Mañana toca un buen despertar


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Sep 2013)

Que suerte reve, a mi me han echado de mi larguito IBEX en la última bajada y me he quedado fuera.

Malditos leoncios egoístas y avariciosos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que suerte reve, a mi me han echado de mi larguito IBEX en la última bajada y me he quedado fuera.
> 
> Malditos leoncios egoístas y avariciosos.



Yo iba en modo Frenzy-Tilt, después del revolcón del domingo, me echaban con Margin Call o no me iba :: 

Mañana recupero lo del lunes, ahora me falta saldar cuentas con Sacyr ::


----------



## davidautentico (18 Sep 2013)

La 'inflation' que vamos a tener en un par de años va a hacer que la burbuja inmobiliaria española parezca una pompilla al lado suyo. Comprad oro y plata


----------



## tarrito (18 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mañana toca un buen despertar



y cómo se dice la peli esa que piensa alquilar :


----------



## juanfer (18 Sep 2013)

Vaya vela del dax ya hacia tiempo que no veíamos velas de mas de 60 pipos. 

El ibex sigue de camino a los 9800.


----------



## ponzi (18 Sep 2013)

davidautentico dijo:


> La 'inflation' que vamos a tener en un par de años va a hacer que la burbuja inmobiliaria española parezca una pompilla al lado suyo. Comprad oro y plata



http://www.datosmacro.com/deficit/espana

Esto va a acabar mal. Hace tiempo mencione con el Santander la regla del 7/10 del interés compuesto. Pues bien con déficit del 10% si todo sigue igual la deuda en 7 años se duplicara.Dudo que podemos seguir financiandonos cuando superemos el 150% del pib y los mercados vean que el pib no crece al mismo ritmo.Es mas estoy convencido que antes de 7 años un estado quebrara. De aquí solo se sale con quitas e inflación.Solo hace falta ver la cesta de la compra, o mucho me equivoco o preparados para ver el kilo de patatas a 1 eu la gasolina a 2 ...


----------



## j.w.pepper (18 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pues que hay que ir largos en plateras a nivel de empresas privadas y en constructoras usanas donde ya las hay muy interesantes.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 22:47 ----------
> 
> ...



What about one of the following silver companies?

. Silver Wheaton corp
. First Majestic Silver Corp
. Coeur d’Alene Mines Corporation
. Hecla Mining Co
. Silver Standard Resources Inc


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Sep 2013)

Entonces, mañana gap al alza??????podre cerrar mi etf a primera hora?


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> y cómo se dice la peli esa que piensa alquilar :



No sabes nada Monlovi :ouch:


----------



## desastre total (18 Sep 2013)

Estoy gilipollas, me pongo en liquidez antes del cierre del IBEX y manda huevos la que se lía.... vaya cenutrio que soy. Si no es por Sir Janus (Sacyr, Fcc, Prisa, ...) a estas alturas de la película ya estaría desplumado (de mi cosecha solo han sido Nokia y Rovi).
A ver a cuales me subo mañana para mantener un par de semanas, ¿cuales serían vuestras apuestas del continuo espanistaní?


----------



## j.w.pepper (18 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> http://www.datosmacro.com/deficit/espana
> 
> Esto va a acabar mal. Hace tiempo mencione con el Santander la regla del 7/10 del interés compuesto. Pues bien con déficit del 10% si todo sigue igual la deuda en 7 años se duplicara.Dudo que podemos seguir financiandonos cuando superemos el 150% del pib y los mercados vean que el pib no crece al mismo ritmo.Es mas estoy convencido que antes de 7 años un estado quebrara. De aquí solo se sale con quitas e inflación.Solo hace falta ver la cesta de la compra, o mucho me equivoco o preparados para ver el kilo de patatas a 1 eu la gasolina a 2 ...



Sería prudente entonces cubrirse las espaldas con acciones a l/p de empresas con buenos fundamentales o con expectativas de mejorarlos y cuyo valor sea menor que su precio: EON, TEF, TRE, IBE, Duro, etc. Se trata ya no de tener rentabilidad sino de mantener tu patrimonio, algo parecido a la mentalidad metalera o a invertir en bs raices cuando estos no están burbujeados.

It seemed impossible, but Mr. Ansar's been outdone by Annie Bottle.


----------



## Janus (18 Sep 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> What about one of the following silver companies?
> 
> . Silver Wheaton corp
> . First Majestic Silver Corp
> ...



Primera, tercera y cuarta. Hecla siempre ha sido un pepino. Tiene una importante resistencia en 4 usd y por encima habría reward del +20%.

Ojo que esto no es un cambio de ciclo, es un par de pelotazos bien echados.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 23:54 ----------




desastre total dijo:


> Estoy gilipollas, me pongo en liquidez antes del cierre del IBEX y manda huevos la que se lía.... vaya cenutrio que soy. Si no es por Sir Janus (Sacyr, Fcc, Prisa, ...) a estas alturas de la película ya estaría desplumado (de mi cosecha solo han sido Nokia y Rovi).
> A ver a cuales me subo mañana para mantener un par de semanas, ¿cuales serían vuestras apuestas del continuo espanistaní?



Posiciones a medio plazo y largo plazo no se sostienen sin asumir un importante riesgo. El tema está para entrar pillar y salir. Así también se gana y sobre todo se deja de perder.

Los bancos españoles tienen una morosidad del 11% lo que quiere decir que están fundidos. Mientras, los tipos hipotecarios muy bajos y sobre todo siendo un negocio sin demanda. La inversión en fondos de inversión no es boyante y la inversión vía fondos de pensiones se ha detraído fuertemente desde el tiro de gracia de ZijoPuta.

¿alguien sabe de dónde salen los beneficios de los bancos según este contexto?. Es una pregunta retórica.


----------



## j.w.pepper (18 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Primera, tercera y cuarta. Hecla siempre ha sido un pepino. Tiene una importante resistencia en 4 usd y por encima habría reward del +20%.
> 
> Ojo que esto no es un cambio de ciclo, es un par de pelotazos bien echados.



Gracias por la advertencia pero no era necesaria conociéndole bien a usted, el rey de los chicharros.  

Veo que usted no suele recomendar los ETFs. ¿Qué tal alguno del sector platero?


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Sep 2013)

Hasta mañana señores.


----------



## Janus (19 Sep 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Gracias por la advertencia pero no era necesaria conociéndole bien a usted, el rey de los chicharros.
> 
> Veo que usted no suele recomendar los ETFs. ¿Qué tal alguno del sector platero?



Yo no he invertido en un chicharro en más de 20 años. Otro tema es que ustedes perciban como chicharros a grandes ganadores. Un chicharro no da dinero ni harto de vino.

Bueno, quizá TimoF sea una excepción :o


----------



## desastre total (19 Sep 2013)

Mañana, timof, amper y prisa?
¿Cómo lo ve Sir Janus?


----------



## BlueLaser (19 Sep 2013)

desastre total dijo:


> Mañana, timof, amper y prisa?
> ¿Cómo lo ve Sir Janus?



Aunque ya explotó un 25% el viernes pasado, yo creo que PRISA "apunta maneras". En cambio lo de AMPER no lo veo claro, va moviendose timido como virgen cachonda y lo mismo te la follas que te jode


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo no he invertido *en un chicharro en más de 20 años*. Otro tema es que ustedes perciban como chicharros a grandes ganadores. Un chicharro no da dinero ni harto de vino.
> 
> Bueno, quizá TimoF sea una excepción :o



you are sure 

Prisa es no sé Exxon, Google?


----------



## Janus (19 Sep 2013)

desastre total dijo:


> Mañana, timof, amper y prisa?
> ¿Cómo lo ve Sir Janus?



Es que lo de largo plazo apenas le pongo foco porque para mí es largo plazo. Los argumentos de inversión permanecen vigentes por lo que hay que esperar esas buenas plusvalías.

En Prisa, voy subiendo el stop y espero el latigazo. Si no, el stop hará su trabajo y nos llevaremos un dinero bueno.

No tengan ansiedad porque cuando el fondo de es subir, terminan llegando esas dos buenas velas que cambian de un plumazo los charts.

---------- Post added 19-sep-2013 at 00:36 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> you are sure
> 
> Prisa es no sé Exxon, Google?



Prisa es una acción donde existe un gran desalineamiento importante entre valor y precio. Es lo que algunos llaman value investing :o


----------



## atman (19 Sep 2013)

Bueno, terminado el día, hoy no voy a esperar a las dos, que ya he tenido bastante bandera del japón. Un día de locos... Entre pitos y flautas me he cerrado los cortos palmando 14 puntos. La ventaja de que me echaran el otro día es que aquí me han pillado mucho menos cargado. Y aún he pillado algo en la subida. Tambien estaba un poquito corto en UNH donde la cosa ha sido tranquila y ha ido como debía. ¿pega? que debería haber liquidado al cierre... y me pilló a contrapie.

Pero, como bien dice Janus, esto es una mierda. Porque si en lugar de jugar al ave de mal agüero, me hubiera dejado llevar y listo... pues mire usted... mucho más tranquilo y muuuucho más rentable...

En fín, a ver si mañana (quien dice mañana dice... no sé... pasado) las Prisas se van al euro y me olvido de todo... jajaja....


----------



## Janus (19 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Bueno, terminado el día, hoy no voy a esperar a las dos, que ya he tenido bastante bandera del japón. Un día de locos... Entre pitos y flautas me he cerrado los cortos palmando 14 puntos. La ventaja de que me echaran el otro día es que aquí me han pillado mucho menos cargado. Y aún he pillado algo en la subida. Tambien estaba un poquito corto en UNH donde la cosa ha sido tranquila y ha ido como debía. ¿pega? que debería haber liquidado al cierre... y me pilló a contrapie.
> 
> Pero, como bien dice Janus, esto es una mierda. Porque si en lugar de jugar al ave de mal agüero, me hubiera dejado llevar y listo... pues mire usted... mucho más tranquilo y muuuucho más rentable...
> 
> En fín, a ver mañana las Prisas se van al euro y me olvido de todo... jajaja....



keep it together


----------



## ponzi (19 Sep 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Sería prudente entonces cubrirse las espaldas con acciones a l/p de empresas con buenos fundamentales o con expectativas de mejorarlos y cuyo valor sea menor que su precio: EON, TEF, TRE, IBE, Duro, etc. Se trata ya no de tener rentabilidad sino de mantener tu patrimonio, algo parecido a la mentalidad metalera o a invertir en bs raices cuando estos no están burbujeados.
> 
> It seemed impossible, but Mr. Ansar's been outdone by Annie Bottle.



Sí, es lo ideal pero aun así es complicado, siempre que hay un shock al principio el mercado caerá a plomo, es imposible cubrirse a corto plazo al 100%.

En resumen:

-Comprar a buen precio

-Buenos negocios (Barreras de entrada,Altos Roce,bajo endeudamiento,diversificado)

Roce

Si es verdad que tanto las telecomunicaciones como las eléctricas tienen barreras de entrada pero estas son de nivel estatal, las mejores barreras son los llamados monopolios del consumidor , lease grandes marcas.


----------



## Janus (19 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Sí, es lo ideal pero aun así es complicado, siempre que hay un shock al principio el mercado caerá a plomo, es imposible cubrirse a corto plazo al 100%.
> 
> En resumen:
> 
> ...




TimoF es una empresa muy flexible. Subirá los precios de mto cuando lo necesite :o. En otras cosas no pero en eso: tienen un time to market de aupa.


----------



## BlueLaser (19 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Bueno, terminado el día, hoy no voy a esperar a las dos, que ya he tenido bastante bandera del japón. Un día de locos... Entre pitos y flautas me he cerrado los cortos palmando 14 puntos. La ventaja de que me echaran el otro día es que aquí me han pillado mucho menos cargado. Y aún he pillado algo en la subida. Tambien estaba un poquito corto en UNH donde la cosa ha sido tranquila y ha ido como debía. ¿pega? que debería haber liquidado al cierre... y me pilló a contrapie.
> 
> Pero, como bien dice Janus, esto es una mierda. Porque si en lugar de jugar al ave de mal agüero, me hubiera dejado llevar y listo... pues mire usted... mucho más tranquilo y muuuucho más rentable...
> 
> En fín, a ver si mañana (quien dice mañana dice... no sé... pasado) las Prisas se van al euro y me olvido de todo... jajaja....



Si mañana las PRISAS van con prisas al euro, el viernes me zampo un chuletón de buey de Kobe y al final un copazo de Lagavulin.


----------



## atman (19 Sep 2013)

Mire usted, si mañana Prisa se va al euro... lo que tendríamos que hacer es acercarnos a los madriles, coger a Janus, llevarlo a Las Ventas y sacarlo por la puerta grande...


----------



## paulistano (19 Sep 2013)

desastre total dijo:


> Estoy gilipollas, me pongo en liquidez antes del cierre del IBEX y manda huevos la que se lía.... vaya cenutrio que soy. Si no es por Sir Janus (Sacyr, Fcc, Prisa, ...) a estas alturas de la película ya estaría desplumado (de mi cosecha solo han sido Nokia y Rovi).
> A ver a cuales me subo mañana para mantener un par de semanas, ¿cuales serían vuestras apuestas del continuo espanistaní?



Yo estoy igual...liquidez total....y pensar que el otro dia meri todo lo gordo en bankinter a 3,45 y me sali a 3,53.....mañana estara por encima del 4.

Yo lo intentare mañana con sacyr....la putita del hilo....lleva muchos dias subiendo, hoy se ha tomado un respiro y espero mañana siga al alza ayudada de tanta euforia.

A esta, si le da por subir, subira como un cohete....y si no le da por subir no creo que baje mucho abriendo el ibex como va a abrir.

El problema esta en a ver como entras por debajo del gap:ouch:


----------



## BlueLaser (19 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Mire usted, si mañana Prisa se va al euro... lo que tendríamos que hacer es acercarnos a los madriles, coger a Janus, llevarlo a Las Ventas y sacarlo por la puerta grande...



...invitándolo a putas y farlopa 

yo entre por un post suyo en FCC, he entrado y salido ya 4 veces plusviseando y la ultima fue por necesidad de liquidez para meterme en otros valores que sino..., ahora ando pensando si volver a entrar o que bajen un poco...


----------



## Janus (19 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Mire usted, si mañana Prisa se va al euro... lo que tendríamos que hacer es acercarnos a los madriles, coger a Janus, llevarlo a Las Ventas y sacarlo por la puerta grande...



Me conformo con menos: que me lleves al D'Angelo de Cuzco y ya salgo yo por la puerta grande.


----------



## ponzi (19 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> TimoF es una empresa muy flexible. Subirá los precios de mto cuando lo necesite :o. En otras cosas no pero en eso: tienen un time to market de aupa.



A mi me ha parecido interesante el cambio de tendencia en europa,se ha frenado la caida en los margenes sobre el ebitda en el viejo continente mientras que en latinoamerica esta pasando justamente al contrario.En general las telecomunicaciones son negocios con roces que no están nada mal, por encima del de las eléctricas. Por suerte o por desgracia según se mire ,la incertidumbre generada sobre el futuro del sector nos ha dejado en bandeja negocios que históricamente han sido buenos.


----------



## paulistano (19 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Me conformo con menos: que me lleves al D'Angelo de Cuzco y ya salgo yo por la puerta grande.



Pero ya que le invitan....pigmalion....y prueben ma tortilla de patata de alli...jodido manjar)

Puede parecer coña pero es de las mejires tortillas de madrid


----------



## BlueLaser (19 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Me conformo con menos: que me lleves al D'Angelo de Cuzco y ya salgo yo por la puerta grande.



La pizzeria d'Angelo? Si que te conformas con poco


----------



## Janus (19 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> La pizzeria d'Angelo? Si que te conformas con poco



El vuelta y vuelta es un manjar delicioso. She would be happy.


----------



## ponzi (19 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> La pizzeria d'Angelo? Si que te conformas con poco



Ssisis pizza y con los huevos bien reueltos

Desconocia el negocio, pero menuda barrera de entrada tienen

Al lado de...

"Cercano a *Palacio de Congresos*, Exposiciones, Ferias"


----------



## paulistano (19 Sep 2013)

Recuerdo cuando tenia 15 años, me contaba un amigo que su hermano trsbajaba en contabilidad de una gran constructora, y nos decia que la constructora pagaba facturas de puticlubs....claro, al pobre chaval ni le creiamos ni nada, es mas, le tomabamos el pelo con el temita....


En cambio a estas alturas ya uno se ha medio caido del guindo y ve como se hacen los negocios en ciertos sectores....en fin....comida con vino de 200 pavos, copas y puro....putas y un sobre con pasta. Asi se han conseguido clientes dia si dia tambien.

Dura vida la de comercial.


----------



## FranR (19 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Recuerdo cuando tenia 15 años, me contaba un amigo que su hermano trsbajaba en contabilidad de una gran constructora, y nos decia que la constructora pagaba facturas de puticlubs....claro, al pobre chaval ni le creiamos ni nada, es mas, le tomabamos el pelo con el temita....
> 
> 
> En cambio a estas alturas ya uno se ha medio caido del guindo y ve como se hacen los negocios en ciertos sectores....en fin....comida con vino de 200 pavos, copas y puro....putas y un sobre con pasta. Asi se han conseguido clientes dia si dia tambien.
> ...



Planta entera hotel de lujo para japos de nuevas tecnologías, señoras putas por todos lados. 

Son sus costumbres y tal ::

---------- Post added 19-sep-2013 at 01:56 ----------

Estoy liado con el blog y voy a ampliar aquí alguna cosa:

Esta entrada es de principio de trimestre... en ese momento me salia "algo raro" y deje un comentario (Ya sabéis que la configuración se produce durante las primeras sesiones trimestrales)

Este es el post: 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lying-everywhere-no-caso-a-analistos-231.html

_Bueno mirando por encima como queda IF esta semana. Mejor quedarse fuera los alcistas. El jueves-viernes parece que viene negro de nuevo.

Lunes y martes pueden relajar con subidas, pero no lo suficiente para quien esté fuera.


Niveles, me faltan al menos tres sesiones. Pero podemos dejar un nivel por abajo, para empezar a vislumbrar entradas. *Si aguanta lo que digo...trimestre levemente alcista.*


7.817-7.776 (No importa que lo haya roto por abajo a principio de trimestre, cuenta a partir de ahora.)

La "posible" subida de lunes-martes: 7.954-7.970

A partir del martes el suelo: 7.570

Señores MUCHA SUERTE!!!!!!_


Pues si, aunque tenía máximos en primer semestre , había un algo que decía que este tercero sería alcista..... y donde me daba el cierre de trimestre?

Pues en: 8.382-8.524

De momento tenemos por arriba por cubrir los 9.170 y los 9.340 (que sería el segundo posible techo y punto de giro para cerrar el trimestre en la zona comentada)

Les dejo unos días

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Krim (19 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Cómpralas todas, ahora ya se sabe que van a subir ::::::
> 
> Hace unas semanas posteé un artículo de ZH con la gráfica de las ganancias del SP diferenciando las subidas de los POMO days y de los días sin chute.
> 
> ...



Tío...¡que mal perder tienes!


----------



## Misterio (19 Sep 2013)

> Entre los miembros más cautos a la hora de retirar las ayudas está la favorita para sustituir a Bernanke a partir de enero, Janet Yellen.




Vamos que si llegan a quitar una parte de aquí a final de año la van a reponer nada más empezar el año.

Por cierto la bolsa griega ya llego a 1000 puntos (desde 4xx) con el país en ruinas y todos sus datos macro negativos, lo dicho inundando mercados con la pasta que les sobra.


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Sep 2013)

¿Soy yo el único que cree que un 1,22% en el esepé y un 0,95% en el dau son una respuesta muy tibia para este conejo que papi Bernanke se ha sacado de la chistera?

Se me ocurren sólo dos motivos para no haber iniciado el recorte de estímulos: la economía americana está bastante peor de lo que creíamos o la fiesta en Siria va a empezar mucho antes de lo que esperamos.

Lo de anoche fue el primer movimiento de la penetración doble. Ahora harán un cambio de posición de cámara y a por el gran final.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Sep 2013)

Madre mía:

Anticorrupción se opone a investigar la destrucción de los discos de Bárcenas | Política | EL PAÍS


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Sep 2013)

Buenos días,

Espero que el tema abra en los 9200 para apearme.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Sep 2013)

Y yo que baje ya, que las operaciones del mes de sept están "ligeramente" en verde. Hoy soltaré las eónicas para hacer caja y cogerlas más abajo (so pena de perderme algunos cents extra). A ver si el equipo de los cortos empiezan a hacer su trabajo


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Sep 2013)

como vienen los futuros del ibex?


----------



## sr.anus (19 Sep 2013)

Gap al alza y descensos durante todo el dia?
Yo que tenia en mente meterme a mercado en san para sacarme el fin de semana con la chica


----------



## juanfer (19 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Espero que el tema abra en los 9200 para apearme.



Pues yo tenia un futuro abierto en 9040 desde el lunes pero me dejasteis solo ante el peligro.

Ahora si puedo cerrar la posición con el premio por llegar a tener un -3%.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

guanos días gacelillas 

aquí MV el troll sabio , emitiendo desde su refugio en las montañas tora bora donde mora el siemprealcismo :Baile:

bueno gaceleridos ahora mismo estoy impaciente esperando los nivelitos del arensivia , parece que su blog rula y tal para cual ienso:


----------



## amago45 (19 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Me conformo con menos: que me lleves al D'Angelo de Cuzco y ya salgo yo por la puerta grande.



[YOUTUBE]Diego el putero - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Me conformo con menos: que me lleves al D'Angelo de Cuzco y ya salgo yo por la puerta grande.


----------



## bertok (19 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Tío...¡que mal perder tienes!



Para nada, no has entendido bien mi post.

Quiero decir que el que piense que esto es alcista, se meta a saco. El post que puse de los POMO days es muy contundente, si no lo recordáis buscarlo porque es de ZH y es interesante.

Yo no entraré largo en el medio plazo en una situación de mercado así, en mi opinión ya lo he visto en otras ocasiones y no termina bien. Podría aprovechar posiciones de semanas o tal vez meses pero no voy a elevar el IRPF y beneficiar a tontoro.

Sigo con picoteos en SP y operando en el ultracorto hasta el final de la tendencia. Este año llevo más posiciones alcistas que cortas en ultracorto y eso no significa que sea alcista, en ultracorto no hay dirección.

En el medio espero bajista y no me escondo en decirlo. Si me equivoco, habré dejado de tener cartera a medio plazo en determinados valores. Ya la haré con otros valores, otros cruces y otros mercados.

Igual que el anterior post era sin acritud, éste lo mismo ::


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

tu si que eres ultracorto chaval :ouch:


----------



## Cascooscuro (19 Sep 2013)

Porque coño el ibex no para de subir y amper no se mueve! Se puede tener mas mala suerte?


----------



## sr.anus (19 Sep 2013)

entrada 3500 san a 5,99, si esto no es invocar a pandoro que venga dios y lo vea


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Sep 2013)

Ojo a prisa. Se mueve.


----------



## juanfer (19 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Pues yo tenia un futuro abierto en 9040 desde el lunes pero me dejasteis solo ante el peligro.
> 
> Ahora si puedo cerrar la posición con el premio por llegar a tener un -3%.



Bueno cierro la posición no sea les de por cerrar el gap.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (19 Sep 2013)

Objetivos cumplidos. Me parece que me voy a echar a correr con la pasta...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> entrada 3500 san a 5,99, si esto no es invocar a pandoro que venga dios y lo vea



ustec lo ha dicho , porque SAN tiene un gap en 6 

---------- Post added 19-sep-2013 at 09:13 ----------

además MV el troll sabio va corto en SAN desde ayer después de soltar los largos en Ibex 9200 :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Sep 2013)

Fuera de eon,

12,31->13,81


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (19 Sep 2013)

Me estoy pensando si salir antes de las elecciones alemanas o esperar y que sea lo que dios quiera.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

areeensiiivia sal ratita , ande andas tierna gacelilla , ablandándote tu solo las carnes pa estar mas sabrosa :rolleye:

venga esos niveles flanderERRE cojones ya :no:


----------



## Krim (19 Sep 2013)

Eso que oigo crujir es la resistencia en prisa?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> areeensiiivia sal ratita , ande andas tierna gacelilla , ablandándote tu solo las carnes pa estar mas sabrosa :rolleye:
> 
> venga esos niveles flanderERRE cojones ya :no:



CMJC lee el blog, está fuera 2 semanas.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> CMJC lee el blog, está fuera 2 semanas.



paso de leer su blog , pero hace bien el arensivia , llevaba el mismo camino de reve :ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> paso de leer su blog , pero hace bien el arensivia , llevaba el mismo camino de reve :ouch:



A reve al final le ha ido bien, jato


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Sep 2013)

Sigo dentro, no ha tocado el nivel de venta por 5 puntos ppfffff
Bajo 15 para salir y pongo otra orden de compra más abajo.

Voy a ver si me ponen un captadióptrico en la matrícula de la moto para que me den la puta pegatina de la itv gggrrrrrr


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A reve al final le ha ido bien, jato



pues porque al final me hizo caso , aunque eso bien podría haber sido su fin


----------



## paulistano (19 Sep 2013)

La cantidad de pasta que ha entrado en sacyr en los cinco primeros minutos por encima de 3,60....

Y ahora a 3,54ienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Sep 2013)

Esos 0,32 de Prisa...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Sep 2013)

Mira Jato, tu jran bajista y el pulbak.







Escenario tcnico de mercados - Ibex 35. Esperando confirmaciones de los sectoriales bancarios europeos - Blogs Expansin.com


----------



## sr.anus (19 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ustec lo ha dicho , porque SAN tiene un gap en 6
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-sep-2013 at 09:13 ----------
> 
> además MV el troll sabio va corto en SAN desde ayer después de soltar los largos en Ibex 9200 :Baile:



Gracias, ahora estoy mas tranquilo


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Mira Jato, tu jran bajista y el pulbak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues MV ya os lo dijo desde el mismo dia de la ruptura de la jran bajista , que tendriams pullback por el gapsito del 8280 y ahora cuando ya no queda mucho recorrido van y lo sacan estos analijtah :rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (19 Sep 2013)

Comenzamos a calentar. Usa ya esta empujando, a ver si llegamos al 9200 para el bocata.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

solo os digo dos cosas para los que siguen las grandes alcistas y bajistas de MV el troll sabio .

primero , el gap del 8650 y los gaps del sp500 y eurostoxx50 , por ahí ya van viendo que no subiremos mucho mas alla de los 9500-9700 tal vez algo menos .

segundo , la jran alcista y la importancia de sus cierres en mensual , ahora estamos por encima de ella pero para el cierre mensual estaremos debajo de los 9000 que es por donde pasa .

el que pueda entender que entienda , el objetivo final son los 10200 , pero antes haremos una figura TECNICA lateral


----------



## aitor33 (19 Sep 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Porque coño el ibex no para de subir y amper no se mueve! Se puede tener mas mala suerte?



Ahí lo tiene, una subida por llorón...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Gracias, ahora estoy mas tranquilo



no hay de que gacelilla , el gap que el SAN se dejo por cerrar esta en los 6,03


----------



## inversobres (19 Sep 2013)

VIendo el comportamiento del €/$ esta claro que en algun momento, como dijo nuestro compi piñata, van a liarla con siria o algo por el estilo. Vaya grafica que sale...


----------



## Burbujilimo (19 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Esos 0,32 de Prisa...



¿Como carajo lo hago para quedarme siempre fuera del movimiento gordo? (siempre tardo en ver el aviso...)

En fin, suerte y muchas plusvis a los que lo habeis pillado, invitad a algo bueno a Janus.


----------



## Krim (19 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Comenzamos a calentar. Usa ya esta empujando, a ver si llegamos al 9200 para el bocata.



¿Ni en tocar los 9080 se van a molestar? :cook:


----------



## LOLO08 (19 Sep 2013)

Vamosss con las AMPER!!!!


----------



## inversobres (19 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Ni en tocar los 9080 se van a molestar? :cook:



Veremos. Lo de la hora del bocata es en sentido figurado.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> VIendo el comportamiento del €/$ esta claro que en algun momento, como dijo nuestro compi piñata, van a liarla con siria o algo por el estilo. Vaya grafica que sale...



esas son chorradas de magufos que no se enteran de na :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Sep 2013)

Al fondo hay hueco, pasen y vean, son los misticos nuevemiles del ibex, otrora tierra natural de gacelas hoy convertidos en falsa leyenda.

Buenos dias y tal, sigan subiendome ese dax y el ibex tambien.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

resulta que todos los que defienden a al-assad el tirano socialista dicen que fue un false flag , pero resulta que los false flag llevan siempre a un ataque sin importar lo evidente del montaje .

vamos que fue al-assad segurísimo el que ordeno gasear a su propio pueblo .


----------



## paulistano (19 Sep 2013)

Fuera de amper por completo....sacamos platita....

1.20-1.25
1.28-1,31


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Sep 2013)

El yonkie querer mas, MASSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Sep 2013)

Fuera 9195. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Sep 2013)

Que bien. Todo subiendo menos lo mio....


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

el gap será cerrado entre hoy y mañana , luego reanudaremos el peponeo :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Sep 2013)

Cuadraran los mismos puntos que el mismo trimestre del año pasado en el ibexian index¿?

Que manera de subir, Montoro se relame, segun ha dicho a sus intimos la UPV este año no cierra gracias al crujimiento que le metera al HONORABLE.


----------



## ghkghk (19 Sep 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cuadraran los mismos puntos que el mismo trimestre del año pasado en el ibexian index¿?
> 
> Que manera de subir, Montoro se relame, segun ha dicho a sus intimos la UPV este año no cierra gracias al crujimiento que le metera al HONORABLE.










Me tiene acongojado...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (19 Sep 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Que bien. Todo subiendo menos lo mio....



Parece ser que usted vino a este mundo para cargar con la cruz de la cofradía de la gacela (a la que casi todos pertenecemos :fiufiu, y posteriorente ser crucificado por nuestros pecados.

Resucitará al tercer día, no se preocupe


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Sep 2013)

Insisto... joder con Prisa... ¿va a repetir lo del viernes pasado?


----------



## Krim (19 Sep 2013)

Ni idea Pecata...pero si Ponzi está por ahí podría decirnos cual es el siguiente bastión de la escoria vendedora 

EDIT: los 0,33 cascando. Eso que pone de +32% en rentabilidad debe de ser una errata...


----------



## BlueLaser (19 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Insisto... joder con Prisa... ¿va a repetir lo del viernes pasado?



Eso espero yo, repetir el +25% y pegarme una juerga de finde que aluciflipas


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Eso espero yo, repetir el +25% y pegarme una juerga de finde que aluciflipas



eh tu chaval , que soy de la RAE :no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el gap será cerrado entre hoy y mañana , luego reanudaremos el peponeo :no:



Tiene mi simpatía y si se cumple este escenario tendrá mi respeto :rolleye:::


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (19 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Insisto... joder con Prisa... ¿va a repetir lo del viernes pasado?



Vaya festival... ¿seguís muchos dentro desde la semana pasada? Además de Janus, digo.


----------



## darwinn (19 Sep 2013)

No sé si aguantar las amper o salirme


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Sep 2013)

POP encabezando la subida en el Ibex..... esto no puede acabar bien ::


----------



## Topongo (19 Sep 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Vaya festival... ¿seguís muchos dentro desde la semana pasada? Además de Janus, digo.



Yo sigo dentro, desde 0,27...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> POP encabezando la subida en el Ibex..... esto no puede acabar bien ::



Será por la fantástica noticia que refinancia la deuda de San José :: :: ::


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Sep 2013)

Yo entré a 0,27 y me saltó el stop a 0,29 el día de la bajadita repentina...

Y ahora estoy dentro a 0,31, tengo orden de venta a 0,35 pero estoy por quitarla...

Joder está en subasta de volatilidad ahora.

Edito: orden quitada. Hasta el infinito y más allá.


----------



## atman (19 Sep 2013)

Ale, ale... hoy hasta 0,50 y mañana hasta el euro... jajaja...

Al final, sí tendré que reservar en el templo ese de la "Nouvelle Cuisine" que dice Janus que quiere visitar...


----------



## Arrebonico (19 Sep 2013)

A los buenos días forería. ¿Alguien podría ayudar a un neófito a interpretar los gaps de apertura de mi querida llagtel??







Mis ogos ven que hay una resistencia en ocho pavos, y que hay gente sacando plata en esos gaps, pero nada más. ¿Una halluda para un pobre indocumentado himbersor?


----------



## Krim (19 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> POP encabezando la subida en el Ibex..... esto no puede acabar bien ::



¿Qué es acabar? Porque "acabar" es evidente como vamos a "acabar" todos :XX:...¿Pero y lo que pasa en el camino? ¡Con eso hay que quedarse!

Va, momento superfriki :XX:

"If someone conquers an Empire and rules it with an iron fist for thirty long years, then some paladin breaks into his throne room and kills him, what do you think he's going to remember as he lays dying? That Good thriumped over Evil? No! That he got to live like a god for three decades"

Gral Tarquin.


----------



## BlueLaser (19 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> eh tu chaval , que soy de la RAE :no:



RAE? Rally Alcista Español?


----------



## aitor33 (19 Sep 2013)

Janus que días más bonitos nos has regalado ¡¡¡¡


Fuera una tercera parte 0.23 -0.33


----------



## BlueLaser (19 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo entré a 0,27 y me saltó el stop a 0,29 el día de la bajadita repentina...
> 
> Y ahora estoy dentro a 0,31, tengo orden de venta a 0,35 pero estoy por quitarla...
> 
> ...



Yo venderé cuando llegue a +25%, posiblemente mañana, por ahora estoy en +16% y sigo alucinando en colorines porque no entiendo esta nueva subida, si se supone que esta por vender hasta los muebles..., y que conste que no me quejo, es solo que, como Asterix, pienso que "estan locos estos romanos"


----------



## Maravedi (19 Sep 2013)

Vamos a morir cienes y cienes de veces


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Sep 2013)

festival del humor!

https://twitter.com/josefajram/status/380612872478674944


> Ya hace meses que la bolsa descuenta que la crisis se ha acabado. La bolsa como anticipador de fundamentales pocas veces ha fallado



Debe haber estudiao con JC Diez


----------



## ghkghk (19 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Yo venderé cuando llegue a +25%, posiblemente mañana, por ahora estoy en +16% y sigo alucinando en colorines porque no entiendo esta nueva subida, si se supone que esta por vender hasta los muebles..., y que conste que no me quejo, es solo que, como Asterix, pienso que "estan locos estos romanos"




Usted no piense tanto y déjese llevar... Para envidia sana de los que estamos fuera ::


----------



## jaialro (19 Sep 2013)

Madre el día que se giren los gringos, pero cuando me refiero a girarse es en TODA REGLA, van a quedar todos retratados.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Será por la fantástica noticia que refinancia la deuda de San José :: :: ::



Amigos míos, estuve una semana en Tres Cantos y vaya panda de lerdos hijos de puta que hay ahí dentro a nivel directivo... pufff. Viendo el percal me autodespedí (literalmente) a los tres meses, es lo que tiene ser jefe de departamento.... cada vez que explico la historia la gente alucina, me fui a México un mes mientras el Inem me pagaba el sueldo ::


----------



## Arrebonico (19 Sep 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> festival del humor!
> 
> https://twitter.com/josefajram/status/380612872478674944
> 
> ...




_+josefajram no estoy de acuerdo ¿por qué el Ibex marcó 16 mil en noviembre de 2007, qué descontaba?

- el crash inmobiliario bursátil fue muy anterior al real_

He escuchado a jrandes decir que la bolsa anticipa a 6meses la economía _real_, pero lo que le contesta el andoba a ajram es sierto, o no?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (19 Sep 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> festival del humor!
> 
> https://twitter.com/josefajram/status/380612872478674944
> 
> ...



Coincido parcialmente con esto... aunque lo que sí es cierto que ha habido en estos últimos días un cambio de tendencia general en el Ibex.

De ahí a decir que la crisis ya se ha acabado... pues como que no. Cuando vuelvan los 12.000 se habrá acabado la crisis, no antes.


----------



## inversobres (19 Sep 2013)

Como aprietan los yankis, superando los maximos de ayer con dos pelotas.

Estan imparables, hasta el vencimiento solo hay una direccion.


----------



## yuto (19 Sep 2013)

Madre mia, no se que hacer con las Prisas:

Retirada a tiempo es una victoria.

Sigue la tendencia sin miedo.

Que semanitas...


----------



## inversobres (19 Sep 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> festival del humor!
> 
> https://twitter.com/josefajram/status/380612872478674944
> 
> ...



Con esas pintas lo pongo yo vendiendo pañuelos en la salida de la autovia y aun lo seguirian ignorando.


----------



## Topongo (19 Sep 2013)

yuto dijo:


> Madre mia, no se que hacer con las Prisas:
> 
> Retirada a tiempo es una victoria.
> 
> ...



Ve moviendo el STOP... yo lo he pasado de 0245 a 028...
ya al menos no pierdo...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Sep 2013)

es que manda huevos.... "la crisis se ha acabado" ::

y luego, dice que la bolsa sube porque anticipa que la crisis se ha acabado.

Si todo fuese tan facil como 1+1=2 => entonces la bolsa sube.....


Seguro que muchos se creen lo que ha dicho. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

yuto dijo:


> Madre mia, no se que hacer con las Prisas:
> 
> Retirada a tiempo es una victoria.
> 
> ...



no tengas prisa , las prisas no son buenas


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Sep 2013)

yuto dijo:


> Madre mia, no se que hacer con las Prisas:
> 
> Retirada a tiempo es una victoria.
> 
> ...



Ustec verá.

Puede ser conservador, poner un SL que cubra su entrada + comisión + pequeño beneficio (depende de su punto de entrada), usted es quien debe decidir cuanto quiere ganar / no perder.

Puede ser más arriesgado, y tirar para adelante, y que Pandoro se haga un souvenir con su ojal en caso de que les de por hundir la cotización.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Sep 2013)

¿porque no los fabricaran tal como este?

[YOUTUBE]oDAw7vW7H0c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ustec verá.
> 
> Puede ser conservador, poner un SL que cubra su entrada + comisión + pequeño beneficio (depende de su punto de entrada), usted es quien debe decidir cuanto quiere ganar / no perder.
> 
> Puede ser más arriesgado, y tirar para adelante, y que Pandoro se haga un souvenir con su ojal en caso de que les de por hundir la cotización.



esas expresiones bajunas bocata , hay que corregirlas ienso:


----------



## paulistano (19 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ustec verá.
> 
> Puede ser _*GILIPOLLAS*_, poner un SL que cubra su entrada + comisión + pequeño beneficio (depende de su punto de entrada), usted es quien debe decidir cuanto quiere ganar / no perder.




Pueden sustitulir la palabra reseñada por servidor.

Entrada en 0,245.....en 0,30 pongo _SL que cubra su entrada + comisión + pequeño beneficio_....me saca en 0,27 y en fin....:ouch:


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (19 Sep 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ¿porque no los fabricaran tal como este?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]oDAw7vW7H0c[/YOUTUBE]



Por dos motivos:

1. A los fabricantes de teléfonos móviles les interesa vender todo el pack completo
2. *Me imagino que* los usuarios no tienen ningunas ganas de andar preocupándose por ir cambiando y actualizando los bloques de su teléfono, y prefieren comprarse un teléfono nuevo cuando crean que lo necesitan


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Sep 2013)

por eso yo creo que poner un stop en un chicharro no es muy operativo, te lo saltan en cualquier momento y al segundo ha corregido


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> por eso yo creo que poner un stop en un chicharro no es muy operativo, te lo saltan en cualquier momento y *al segundo ha corregido*



... o no.
O se hunde en la miseria y tienes que esperar años hasta que remonte. Digamelo a mi, que tengo unas Solarias compradas a 0,90.


----------



## Krim (19 Sep 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Por dos motivos:
> 
> 1. A los fabricantes de teléfonos móviles les interesa vender todo el pack completo
> 2. *Me imagino que* los usuarios no tienen ningunas ganas de andar preocupándose por ir cambiando y actualizando los bloques de su teléfono, y prefieren comprarse un teléfono nuevo cuando crean que lo necesitan



Porque, al final, y, por mucho que me duela en el corazón, los que nos gusta cacharrear y cambiar piezas somos una minoría:

Case in point: Los ordenatas de sobremesa. Al final sólo somos unos pocos los que montamos el ordenata a piezas, elegimos lo que nos gusta en cada sitio, y si queremos jugar algo más nuevo, blam, gráfica nueva y a disfrutar. Pero, me guste o no, somos el 10% (o algo así).

Y ojalá hicieran un kickstarter para eso. Ni pestañearía en soltar 600 por algo así (Bueno, tal como van las prisas, ni siquiera es tanto :XX. Pero me temo que sólo son sueños húmedos de un nerd.


----------



## Topongo (19 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> por eso yo creo que poner un stop en un chicharro no es muy operativo, te lo saltan en cualquier momento y al segundo ha corregido



Ya por eso es un stop con casi un 30%, con un 15% al principio porque no lo veia claro, yo es que paso de que me metan un 50%, ya eso va en cada uno


----------



## yuto (19 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no tengas prisa , las prisas no son buenas



enigmática respuesta la suya sin duda. ienso:


----------



## Krim (19 Sep 2013)

Una cosa, así de manera hipotética.

Si los futuros yankis suben 5 puntitos más, que al ritmo que van, pueden...¿Nos creemos lo del 0.75? Porque eso nos planta en...bueno, mitad del camino a los 1800, que no me parece demencial, pero sí MUY rápido.


----------



## hydra69 (19 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pueden sustitulir la palabra reseñada por servidor.
> 
> Entrada en 0,245.....en 0,30 pongo _SL que cubra su entrada + comisión + pequeño beneficio_....me saca en 0,27 y en fin....:ouch:



Joder la misma entrada que la mia el otro dia..(hace 2)...vaya roto me hicieron esa panda de hijos de puta :: y ahora en 0,35-34 que coraje da.


----------



## aitor33 (19 Sep 2013)

Yo no aguanto sin poner sl en prisa ajustado...y es que ahora mismo estoy contento y si diera un reversal me dolería .Así que estoy pensando que si me echan pues que subay...:8ero si baja siempre se puede entrar .Janus Viva la madre que te parió


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Sep 2013)

Hay una buena barricada en los 0,338. Como desaparezca... se puede ir bastante abajo.


----------



## paulistano (19 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hay una buena barricada en los 0,338. Como desaparezca... se puede ir bastante abajo.



Sólo que un paquete bueno ahora te lo venden a 0,344....hay que tener webs para meterse ahí:rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (19 Sep 2013)

Cuidadito....

Junto a la la P de Prisa en mi diccionario está la P de Pandoro. Y se está poniendo guapo para salir de casa...


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Sep 2013)

Si buscáis ese tipo de imágenes en el ordenador del curro, quizás tengáis que dar incómodas explicaciones algún día...


----------



## ghkghk (19 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si buscáis ese tipo de imágenes en el ordenador del curro, quizás tengáis que dar incómodas explicaciones algún día...




Ya lo dudo. Que tire la primera piedra el jefe que no busque penes de negros durante su jornada laboral.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ya lo dudo. Que tire la primera piedra el jefe que no busque penes de negros durante su jornada laboral.



:xx: :xx: :xx:

:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## azazel_iii (19 Sep 2013)

He entrado corto en BME hoy, la primera vez que uso un CFD, ya no soy virgen. A ver que tal va. Pandoro yo te espero!

Sigo en Mapfre con un +4.5% de momento, poco recorrido le veo me parece que manyana la suelto, me dan miedo las alemanas.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

bueno le sacamos 3 centimos al turbo put del SAN y cargamos largos Ibex 9160 , a estas horas esta claro que quieren hacer la típica trampa alcista , lo llevaran a los 9300-9400 y luego to pabajo ienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Sep 2013)

Quien me mandaría a mi quitar la orden de venta en 0,35... :´´´´(
Mi SL a punto de saltar por los aires en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## paulistano (19 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno le sacamos 3 centimos al turbo put del SAN y cargamos largos Ibex 9160 , a estas horas esta claro que quieren hacer la típica trampa alcista , lo llevaran a los 9300-9400 y luego to pabajo ienso:



Mire bien sus gráficos, por TÉCNICO el ibex ha calcado los 9.200 prácticamente, de ahí sólo le queda bajar...y bastante....hasta los 7.XXX, y una vez ahí, una de dos, o impulso hasta los 8.200 o directos a los 6.XXX.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Mire bien sus gráficos, por TÉCNICO el ibex ha calcado los 9.200 prácticamente, de ahí sólo le queda bajar...y bastante....hasta los 7.XXX, y una vez ahí, una de dos, o impulso hasta los 8.200 o directos a los 6.XXX.



supongo que estas bromeando gacelilla ienso:

hoy deben llevarlo a la zona 9300-9400 y mañana a lo mejor abre por los 9400-9500 máximos en 9500-9600 y pumba pabajo a cerrar el gap de los 8650 :bla:


----------



## Cascooscuro (19 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Mire bien sus gráficos, por TÉCNICO el ibex ha calcado los 9.200 prácticamente, de ahí sólo le queda bajar...y bastante....hasta los 7.XXX, y una vez ahí, una de dos, o impulso hasta los 8.200 o directos a los 6.XXX.



Porque por tecnico ves bajada a 7.xxx? Yo veo mas ruptura de HCHi i p'arriba...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Porque por tecnico ves bajada a 7.xxx? Yo veo mas ruptura de HCHi i p'arriba...



no existe el tal HCHi , después de llegar al objetivo 9500-9700 tendremos lateral con base en 8500-8600 aprox


----------



## paulistano (19 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> supongo que estas bromeando gacelilla ienso:
> 
> hoy deben llevarlo a la zona 9300-9400 y mañana a lo mejor abre por los 9400-9500 máximos en 9500-9600 y pumba pabajo a cerrar el gap de los 8650 :bla:



me ha pillado, si....estaba trolleando un poco al troll sabio.

Hagamos una apuesta:

- Si no se tocan los 9.500 esta semana, hustec desaparece una semana del hilo.

- Si hoy o mañana se tocan los 9.500 desaparezco yo una semana.


Si tan seguro está no tendrá problema en aceptar:bla::bla:


PD: Si exiliamos al jato una semana espero me regalen unas prisas entre todos::

---------- Post added 19-sep-2013 at 13:51 ----------




Cascooscuro dijo:


> Porque por tecnico ves bajada a 7.xxx? Yo veo mas ruptura de HCHi i p'arriba...



perdón, estaba aburrido tocando los webs al jato...que nadie me haga caso:no:


----------



## Cascooscuro (19 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no existe el tal HCHi , después de llegar al objetivo 9500-9700 tendremos lateral con base en 8500-8600 aprox



No hablava con ustec sr jato


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

si que esta aburrido , si ienso:

anda que querer trolear a MV el rey del trono troll , quien intenta :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (19 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si que esta aburrido , si ienso:
> 
> anda que querer trolear a MV el rey del trono troll , quien intenta :rolleye:



pues si, he entrado en sacyr pensando que ha bajado hasta 3,48 para cerrar el gap de apertura y rebotar pero ahí se ha quedadoienso:


----------



## hombre-mosca (19 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fuera de eon,
> 
> 12,31->13,81



Level 12 ... henjorabuena GT y lo mismo a los seguidores de Prisas (Level 11), pero GT, la suya ha sido de òrdago, a pesar de no conseguir el rendimiento de Janus.

Me voy quitando del papertrading... para entrar al mundo real de nuevo.

Freenet 18,110 ... pero poco a poco, si tienen que entrar gacelas sera aqui.
02 a la espera de pullback. (2-10-2013 son las juntas de acc. para ver que pasa con las ampliaciones y aceptar la compra).
eonas, pues eso lo mismo ... martes, miercoles de la semana que viene. Cuando le peguen el meneo.
QSC posiblemente en 3,3x.
Las carbonicas estan bajo mi punto de vista muy caras en DE.

MV se vuelve mediocre (con toda la buena intencion que usted pueda imaginarse), antes tenia el -100% de aciertos, ahora va por el -66%. Pero lo cortes .... bien visto, ya le dije hace pocos dias que tambien acerto, al igual que FranR .


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

hola holita moska , de vez en cuando hay que acertar , flanderERRE ahora desea que le llamen señora arensivia o algo asi ienso:


----------



## hombre-mosca (19 Sep 2013)

De Atman.



> ¿qué es DBN y RBM?



Creo no haber visto una respuesta a esta pregunta, creo que DBN = Database Network, o bien una red neuronal distribuida.

RBM ... supongo esto. Boltzmann machine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

y mas concretamente esto... Restricted Boltzmann machine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Krim (19 Sep 2013)

Cuidadín caballeros, que empieza el baile...


----------



## hombre-mosca (19 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hola holita moska , de vez en cuando hay que acertar , flanderERRE ahora desea que le llamen señora arensivia o algo asi ienso:



Los hombres-mosca a veces tenemos un raro sentido del humor que nos haria dar thanks a MV´s, pero a usted le falta la humildah... y aceptar los aciertos de otros.


----------



## sr.anus (19 Sep 2013)

nuestro chicharro patrio lleva casi 3 horas mareandonos en 15 puntos


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Los hombres-mosca a veces tenemos un raro sentido del humor que nos haria dar thanks a MV´s, pero a usted le falta la humildah... y aceptar los aciertos de otros.



sinceramente no estoy al tanto de sus aciertos , pero si los ha tenido déjeme darle mi enhorabuena y también déjeme advertirle que mas pronto que tarde dejara de acertar :no: 

---------- Post added 19-sep-2013 at 14:39 ----------

el puto foro ya vuelve a fallar , en cualquier momento se va al carajo :ouch:


----------



## Janus (19 Sep 2013)

Paso rápido para saludar y decir

HE VENDIDO LAS PRISAS.

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## hombre-mosca (19 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sinceramente no estoy al tanto de sus aciertos , pero si los ha tenido déjeme darle mi enhorabuena y también déjeme advertirle que mas pronto que tarde dejara de acertar :no:
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-sep-2013 at 14:39 ----------
> 
> el puto foro ya vuelve a fallar , en cualquier momento se va al carajo :ouch:



Como Usted bien puede leer en lo que he escrito, he dicho los aciertos de otros. GT y Janus han dado en la diana ... o no MV?

PD: 4 Posts ... fin por hoy


----------



## alimon (19 Sep 2013)

Ayer a las 5 de la madrugada Me dio por lanzar 9 ordenes de compra a 9 valores que tenía medio controlados. Todo via CFD's y poniendo casi toda la carne en el asador. En total eran 400k casi, teniendo en cuenta el apalancamiento. Eran los siguientes:

-Enagas
-Gral. Alq. maquinaria
-Repsol
-Amadeus
-Zeltia
-Ercros
-Viscofan
-Indra
-bankia

Como estaba medio dormido y pelín borracho, puse la orden limitada al alza en algún valor y no me entraron ni las repsol ni las viscofan ni las bankias.

El resto todas.

Además mantengo desde hace 1 mes mis 10000 amper cfd's.

Y aun estoy jodido porque tenía liberbank apuntada en mi libretita, pero no me atreví en el último momento.

Aun así, creo que puede ser uno de mis mejores días en intradía. Así que hay que reconocerle al Jato que la fórmula bolsa+alcohol a veces funciona.


----------



## torrefacto (19 Sep 2013)

Janus, recomiendas iniciar cortos en PRISA ??


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Como Usted bien puede leer en lo que he escrito, he dicho los aciertos de otros. GT y Janus han dado en la diana ... o no MV?
> 
> PD: 4 Posts ... fin por hoy



a bueno eso si , pero al no seguir yo acciones o chicharros , para mi pasan un poco desapercibido ienso:


----------



## darwinn (19 Sep 2013)

orden de venta en 1,34 para amper.

10% de reward y me quedo fuera.

Sólo dentro de ANR, veremos...


----------



## HisHoliness (19 Sep 2013)

Buenos dias!

Vamos esas Amper despertando ya cooooooño!




alimon dijo:


> Ayer a las 5 de la madrugada Me dio por lanzar 9 ordenes de compra a 9 valores que tenía medio controlados. Todo via CFD's y poniendo casi toda la carne en el asador. En total eran 400k casi, teniendo en cuenta el apalancamiento. Eran los siguientes:
> 
> -Enagas
> -Gral. Alq. maquinaria
> ...




Vaya huevos! jojojojojo


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Sep 2013)

Estoy viendo las noticias de Antena 3, y están eufóricos porque parece que se acaba la crisis... Que vergüenza, el golpe va a ser gordo.


----------



## HisHoliness (19 Sep 2013)

Alguien se atreve con largos al SP500?


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Sep 2013)

ATPC las prisas. Salto el SL.
¿Por qué quité la orden de venta a 0,35?
¿Por qué quité la orden de venta a 0,35?
¿Por qué quité la orden de venta a 0,35?
¿Por qué quité la orden de venta a 0,35?
¿Por qué quité la orden de venta a 0,35?

Nunca me salgo a tiempo.
Y ahora se van para arriba...


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Alguien se atreve con largos al SP500?



Hasta los 1800 o alrededores


----------



## Janus (19 Sep 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> Janus, recomiendas iniciar cortos en PRISA ??



No hay que ser gorrones. He venido para pillar una pasta importante. Esto es de ir cerrando reward constatemente. Entre ganar 2X o bajar a 0 prefiero quedarme con X.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hasta los 1800 o alrededores



menudo guanabe estas hecho gacela en pepitoria :o


----------



## Hinel (19 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Ayer a las 5 de la madrugada Me dio por lanzar 9 ordenes de compra a 9 valores que tenía medio controlados. Todo via CFD's y poniendo casi toda la carne en el asador. En total eran 400k casi, teniendo en cuenta el apalancamiento. Eran los siguientes:
> 
> -Enagas
> -Gral. Alq. maquinaria
> ...



Aunque salga bien la operación....


----------



## Krim (19 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ATPC las prisas. Salto el SL.
> ¿Por qué quité la orden de venta a 0,35?
> ¿Por qué quité la orden de venta a 0,35?
> ¿Por qué quité la orden de venta a 0,35?
> ...



Pecata, es un error muy común, o mejor dicho, los traders manta como yo, les da por mirar un valor en el que ha saltado el SL 10 minutos después de que pase. Olvídate de ese valor por ahora, y vuelve a mirarlo después de un soplo de aire fresco...


----------



## Janus (19 Sep 2013)

Qué listo es Bernanke. Sigue devaluando tremendamente el dolar y la guinda es que van a comprar medio mundo con la inmensa cantidad de papelitos que tienen las empresas en cash.


----------



## alimon (19 Sep 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> Aunque salga bien la operación....



Eso lo dices por la hora y el estado en el que lancé las órdenes, o porque dudas del aspecto técnico de alguno de los valores que he puesto en la lista?


Siendo por lo primero, no le falta razón, no le sobra razón.

Siendo por lo segundo, deberías mejorar tu pinta y colorea.


----------



## Krim (19 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Qué listo es Bernanke. Sigue devaluando tremendamente el dolar y la guinda es que van a comprar medio mundo con la inmensa cantidad de papelitos que tienen las empresas en cash.



¿Crees que eso es el motivo del Peponian del Horo? Y sobre todo...¿realmente ves sostenible la subida? Porque incluso después de lo de ayer, lo sigo viendo bajista...


----------



## Janus (19 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Crees que eso es el motivo del Peponian del Horo? Y sobre todo...¿realmente ves sostenible la subida? Porque incluso después de lo de ayer, lo sigo viendo bajista...



una vez se vende, poco importa que sea sostenible o no. Al contrario, mejor que no para poder hacer un trade bajista.


Plata y otros metales están cotizando el hecho de que se pospone el tapering. Llegará y cuando lo haga bajarán. When?, no idea.


----------



## Hinel (19 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Eso lo dices por la hora y el estado en el que lancé las órdenes, o porque dudas del aspecto técnico de alguno de los valores que he puesto en la lista?
> 
> 
> Siendo por lo primero, no le falta razón, no le sobra razón.
> ...



Si, mas que nada, disciplina y control de emociones. A la larga no se si beneficiará tus resultados.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Crees que eso es el motivo del Peponian del Horo? Y sobre todo...¿realmente ves sostenible la subida? Porque incluso después de lo de ayer, lo sigo viendo bajista...



el oro es muy difícil de analizar por TECNICO pero no pudo cerrar ninguna sesión por debajo de 1200 veldes donde estaba el 61,8% fibonazi , ahí hizo suelo sin duda ienso:


----------



## paulistano (19 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet, recuerda aquellos warant put vencimiento diciembre ibex 8250??


Están a 0,19....he comprado unos cuantos más.

A nada que el ibex se de un paseo por abajo se pone en 0,25....casi un 30%....creo merece la pena probar, al menos eso estoy haciendo8:


----------



## Topongo (19 Sep 2013)

A ver , yo las prisas no las vendo, y menos si están subiendo un 10%, yo creo que se con movimientos de +16, pues ahora parece poco, perio que cierre rondando el 10% me parece mas que buen resulado diario...
Aunque nos sepa a poco porque han estado a 0.35... se siguen subiendo los etops y cada vez el reward minimo será mayor, este chicharrin pienso llevarlo asi al menos.


----------



## Krim (19 Sep 2013)

Vamos, pequeño....cumple con tu deber y ven al nivelito...todos te estamos esperando...

EDIT: Las prisas ya cediendo a 0,32. ¿Ves Pecata?


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Sep 2013)

que posibilidad hay de cerrar el gap???


----------



## atman (19 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Alguien se atreve con largos al SP500?



Yo esperaré al cierre por meter algún corto para swing. La cabra tira al monte.


----------



## bertok (19 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> una vez se vende, poco importa que sea sostenible o no. Al contrario, mejor que no para poder hacer un trade bajista.
> 
> 
> Plata y otros metales están cotizando el hecho de que se pospone el tapering. Llegará y cuando lo haga bajarán. When?, no idea.



Han decidido cocer al mundo en inflación que arruinará a millones y millones de familias en los US y resto del mundo. Todo sea por salvar a sus amiguitos.

Hay que pensar muy seriamente cuales serán las inversiones del futuro para que cuando se desmadre la inflación no veamos los ahorros evaporarse en 3,2,1.

Otro día escribimos sobre esto, todavía falta tiempo.

---------- Post added 19-sep-2013 at 15:01 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Vamos, pequeño....cumple con tu deber y ven al nivelito...todos te estamos esperando...



Krim, ¿qué nivel es ese? :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (19 Sep 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hasta los 1800 o alrededores



Yo no lo veo más allá de 177X, a 80 no llegaría... pero hay que verlo...

Advertencia, juicio que supongo afectado por la mandrilada de ayer.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que posibilidad hay de cerrar el gap???



casi nulas , el gap permanecerá abierto porque es parte de una trampa alcista , ahora subidon mañana algo mas y cierre guanosillo ienso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Tio Masclet, recuerda aquellos warant put vencimiento diciembre ibex 8250??
> 
> 
> Están a 0,19....he comprado unos cuantos más.
> ...



Acabo de dar una orden de comprar de esas mismas. No me ha entrado de momento. ¿Las ha comprado usted todas?


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Sep 2013)

cachis....


----------



## HisHoliness (19 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Qué listo es Bernanke. Sigue devaluando tremendamente el dolar y la guinda es que van a comprar medio mundo con la inmensa cantidad de papelitos que tienen las empresas en cash.



Ya lo pregunte hace semanas....la devaluación del dolar será sostenible? estoy analizando como afecta a mi empresa en compras al extranjero con el cambio dolar/real en los proximos meses. 
El otro dia estuve en un coloquio con el Economista Jefe del Santander BR, el tipo decia que el real se va al guano, a 2,4 y el año que viene 2,5. Pero solo hablaba de Brasil, ni una palabra de el otro lado de la balanza, el dolar. Yo creo que con tanta QE, con el triple de base monetaria que hace 5 años, el dolar se tiene que ir a tomar por el culo.


----------



## bertok (19 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Ya lo pregunte hace semanas....la devaluación del dolar será sostenible? estoy analizando como afecta a mi empresa en compras al extranjero con el cambio dolar/real en los proximos meses.
> El otro dia estuve en un coloquio con el Economista Jefe del Santander BR, el tipo decia que el real se va al guano, a 2,4 y el año que viene 2,5. Pero solo hablaba de Brasil, ni una palabra de el otro lado de la balanza, el dolar. Yo creo que con tanta QE, con el triple de base monetaria que hace 5 años,* el dolar se tiene que ir a tomar por el culo*.



No mientras siga considerada como moneda de refugio. Ya se encargan ellos con sus GS y agencia de rating de recordad que el resto del mundo está peor que ellos.

Es el juego de la silla y se acabará la música en algún momento.


----------



## atman (19 Sep 2013)

Me pregunto si los tenedores de la deuda yanki se van a quedar esperando... y si van a dejar de ir actuando discretamente para empezar a hacerlo a la vista de todos...


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Sep 2013)

Bueno Paulis, se ve que he llegado tarde, las he comprado un poco más caras, a 0,20. Vamos a ver.


----------



## paulistano (19 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Acabo de dar una orden de comprar de esas mismas. No me ha entrado de momento. ¿Las ha comprado usted todas?



He comprado 10.000 a 0,19.

Ahora están a ese precio pero los cachondos ya sabes como funcionan, como tienen que ganar sí o sí, te las venden si quieres a 0,20.


Si se pone el ibex subiendo un 1% aprox. se te cruzarán.

Suerte


----------



## hombre-mosca (19 Sep 2013)

123456789 y fn


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Ya lo pregunte hace semanas....la devaluación del dolar será sostenible? estoy analizando como afecta a mi empresa en compras al extranjero con el cambio dolar/real en los proximos meses.
> El otro dia estuve en un coloquio con el Economista Jefe del Santander BR, el tipo decia que el real se va al guano, a 2,4 y el año que viene 2,5. Pero solo hablaba de Brasil, ni una palabra de el otro lado de la balanza, el dolar. Yo creo que con tanta QE, con el triple de base monetaria que hace 5 años, el dolar se tiene que ir a tomar por el culo.



Se dedica al tema financiero en Brasil?.... tengo una operación de 200k$ en standby a punto de tumbarla porque no me dan riesgo para el cliente.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> He comprado 10.000 a 0,19.
> 
> Ahora están a ese precio pero los cachondos ya sabes como funcionan, como tienen que ganar sí o sí, te las venden si quieres a 0,20.
> 
> ...



Broker? En Interdin solo tienen hasta 8700.


----------



## paulistano (19 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Broker? En Interdin solo tienen hasta 8700.



Bankinter, comercializa warrants emitidos por COmerzbank.

Este creo que es vencimiento 20 de diciembre put 8250.


----------



## bertok (19 Sep 2013)

Merece la pena escuchar las reflexiones de ambos.

[YOUTUBE]idS17L5ukUs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HisHoliness (19 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Se dedica al tema financiero en Brasil?.... tengo una operación de 200k$ en standby a punto de tumbarla porque no me dan riesgo para el cliente.



Eso mismo. Si hay algo en que te pueda ayudar me puedes contactar....


----------



## ave phoenix (19 Sep 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> orden de venta en 1,34 para amper.
> 
> 10% de reward y me quedo fuera.
> 
> Sólo dentro de ANR, veremos...



Pues, de momento, las ANR con un +3,6% hoy...:Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Eso mismo. Si hay algo en que te pueda ayudar me puedes contactar....



Pues la verdad es que sí.... en Brasil son muy reticentes a utilizar créditos documentarios para importar alegando que les encarece la operación hasta un 20%, así que le he comentado al comercial que pida una garantía bancaria real (que no deja de ser un contado), con lo cual supongo que el cliente no querrá o podrá hacer la operación. La aseguradora del grupo nos da 20k€ de riesgo para ese cliente :: que gran negocio cobrar por un seguro que no cubre nada (tengo que montar algo así :: ). 
Normalmente como cerráis este tipo de operaciones?


----------



## Krim (19 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Krim, ¿qué nivel es ese? :fiufiu:



Solo faltan 15 pipos .

Aunque con la velocidad que ha cogido, casi que esperaré un rato...


----------



## alimon (19 Sep 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJA ..... esto no puede ser verdahhhhhh...........
> 
> 1.- Un "pelao" que acabara muy, pero que muy mal: miercoles 5:00 AM 400.000 EUR. Los que conozco de este estilo han acabado muy muy muy mal.... recapacite.
> 
> ...





Disculpa, pero pelao SPM.

Creo que hablas sin saber. El apalancamiento que he utilizado es de 1/5, y de 1/4 en alguno de los valores que he mencionado, nada de casinos apalancados 1/200, así que calcule usted libremente la cantidad de dinero que he necesitado para abrir 400k de posiciones, y sin tener en cuenta las que ya llevaba.

El hecho de que las abriera a las 5 de la mañana se debe exclusivamente a 2 factores:

1. Salgo de trabajar a las 02:30h.

2. mi broker hace mantenimiento de los sistemas de 03:00 a 04:30 y no se pueden meter ordenes.


No se lo que son perder 40k, pero si se lo que es perder 12k en una posición mal puesta y sin stops de juventud, si le vale.

Por cierto, me desperté a las 08:45, aunque luego medio dormiera 1 hora aqui y alli hasta las 13:00.

Y SI, me tomé 2 o 3 copichuelas entre que sali de trabajar y abrí las posiciones, mientras revisaba los gráficos del Proreal. Lo hice porque me salió de las gónadas, ¿algún problema?.

PD: +5k que llevo ahora, listo.


De todas formas, la culpa es mia por intentar hacer bromas para amenizar el hilo


----------



## Kennedy (19 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Paso rápido para saludar y decir
> 
> HE VENDIDO LAS PRISAS.
> 
> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:





Qué jugosos los nuggets con prisas!

Primero el miércoles las prisas +25%, y ayer jueves los nuggets +50% !!

Mil millones de millones de gracias, Dr. Janus!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Sep 2013)

Ron Paul es mu grande, mucho!


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Sep 2013)

Llevo todo el día esperando al Ibex en 9080, pero me da que se va a pasar de frenada. Qué felicidad da la liquidez


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Sep 2013)

Póngase corto coño! 

Empieza el guano lárgamente esperado! :cook:


----------



## bertok (19 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ron Paul es mu grande, mucho!



Sabe lo que se juego el americano de la calle.

Ron Paul ya está de vuelta en la vida y tiene los huevos suficientes para decir lo que está pasando y lo que va a ocurrir.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Póngase corto coño!
> 
> Empieza el guano lárgamente esperado! :cook:



hogos antes que celebro :cook:


----------



## hombre-mosca (19 Sep 2013)

123456789 y fin


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Sep 2013)

Les dejo, me voy a ver culos y tetas (aka gym)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> hogos antes que celebro :cook:



A ver si van a ser los hogos de este...









[no se si será peor confiar en su cerebro :XX:]

---------- Post added 19-sep-2013 at 16:50 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Les dejo, me voy a ver culos y tetas (aka gym)



Por cierto, día 6 primera 1/2 maratón


----------



## atman (19 Sep 2013)

Cerraditos los cortos en UNH... 3 pavetes por acción... 4% en 3 días. en fín, no es un x5, pero algo es algo...


----------



## HisHoliness (19 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que sí.... en Brasil son muy reticentes a utilizar créditos documentarios para importar alegando que les encarece la operación hasta un 20%, así que le he comentado al comercial que pida una garantía bancaria real (que no deja de ser un contado), con lo cual supongo que el cliente no querrá o podrá hacer la operación. La aseguradora del grupo nos da 20k€ de riesgo para ese cliente :: que gran negocio cobrar por un seguro que no cubre nada (tengo que montar algo así :: ).
> Normalmente como cerráis este tipo de operaciones?



Las importaciones en Brasil son una locura...hasta ahora, siempre hemos trabajado con empresas internadoras, pagando el coste de importación en dolares pero en Brasil, sin pago al exterior, y sin ningún proceso adicional, los riesgos los soportan ellos. 
Ahora empezamos a importar nosotros mismos con una licencia que nos han concedido, pero aun no hemos realizado ninguna compra efectiva.
Desde España no se que decirte, nosotros, para fianzas de proyectos intenacionales utilizamos las de SAN BR respaldado por SAN ESP, que son caras de cojones, pero bastante rápidas. Hay empresas que te hacen fianzas muy baratas (en torno al 20% de coste del SAN), pero no me fio mucho.
La verdad no se que garantías vienen mejor en tu caso...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Póngase corto coño!
> 
> Empieza el guano lárgamente esperado! :cook:



el gap no se ha cerrado , huele a cierre en máximos ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el gap no se ha cerrado , huele a cierre en máximos ienso:



Si, eso parece :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si, eso parece :fiufiu:



no quieras trolearme gacelon :no:


----------



## atman (19 Sep 2013)

Señores, para los que quieran probar los "ratones" sin contacto, o como cada uno quieran llamarlo, pero no quieran otro cachivache en la mesa o la mochila...HP ha lanzado el primer portátil con la tecnología Leap Motion integrada...

Leap Motion - HP Unveils World


[YOUTUBE]aWlX2yxcmHo[/YOUTUBE]

No deja de sorprenderme... porque no había (o no recuerdo) ningún anuncio al respecto. Sin embargo, sí que anunciaron que ASUS había adquirido una licencia para desarrollo e integración en sus dispositivos... y de momento, que yo sepa, no ha salido ningún producto. Tal vez ahora despierten...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

bueno mis amiguitos alcistillas , mantenemos largos con tres cojones , mañana vencimiento trimestral y al loro por si tenemos que girarnos a bajistas ienso:

a los ejpertitos os digo , no desesperéis vuestra hora llegara , mas tarde que pronto pero llegara ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Sep 2013)

JJJ le recomiendo que tenga las cortinas cerradas durante lo que queda de dia....


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> JJJ le recomiendo que tenga las cortinas cerradas durante lo que queda de dia....



al guano contigo :no:

---------- Post added 19-sep-2013 at 17:38 ----------

cierra el Ibex en 9150 :Aplauso: y mañana mas :Baile:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Sep 2013)

Los becarios de Eleconomista han tenido una errata:

El Ibex 35 cierra con un alza del 1,01%, hasta los *8.153,7* puntos


----------



## Arrebonico (19 Sep 2013)

Después de CDR y PRS, ¿cuál es el próximo?


----------



## Janus (19 Sep 2013)

Carbón haciendo fake de nuevo.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Carbón haciendo fake de nuevo.



y Tesla en +179$ ver para creer esta se pone en 190


----------



## BlueLaser (19 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> y Tesla en +179$ ver para creer está se pone en190



Yo entre hace unos dias por probar un valor usano y la veia recortar y pensaba hasta salirme, pero veo que no hay limite


----------



## atman (19 Sep 2013)

Oigan... y que me dicen las navierassssss????

Léase Diana Shipping, Costamare, Dryships, Seaspan,...

Vean Eagle Bulk... claro que liquidez y tal...

Las subidas del Baltic Dry Index acompañan y no sé yo si pararremos aquí... oigan...


----------



## darwinn (19 Sep 2013)

Joder ANR, cómo se ha desinflado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Oigan... y que me dicen las navierassssss????
> 
> Léase Diana Shipping, Costamare, Dryships, Seaspan,...
> 
> ...



Las miraré con mimo


----------



## bertok (19 Sep 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Joder ANR, cómo se ha desinflado



El carbón usano es de apuesta para hacer un x4 ó x6 en un plazo indeterminado.

Con los movimientos intradiarios que hace, es difícil establecer un buen punto de entrada.

Es para ir a pecho descubierto y arriesgando, pero con el potencial de revalorización que tiene, who cares?


----------



## atman (19 Sep 2013)

Cambiando de tercio: 


Nuevas tecnologías médicas - cómo obtener vasos sanguíneos de la impresora | Media Center | DW.DE

Por cierto, cadena pública alemana. Comparen.


----------



## ponzi (19 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Oigan... y que me dicen las navierassssss????
> 
> Léase Diana Shipping, Costamare, Dryships, Seaspan,...
> 
> ...



Si empiezan a moverse muchos barquitos es de suponer que necesitaran lubricantes

http://www.fuchs.es/fluidos_hidraulicos0.html

Tengo echado el ojo a esta empresa, no tienen deuda, tienen un posicionamiento a nivel global muy bueno y cuentan con una excelente gestión empresarial.

Sobre barcos yo me iría a Usa o China, el otro día de un listado que saco otro forero me fije en una naviera, era una mezcla de letras imposible de recordar.Estaba prácticamente regalada.


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Oigan... y que me dicen las navierassssss????
> 
> Léase Diana Shipping, Costamare, Dryships, Seaspan,...
> 
> ...



No sé yo... que estos chinos son muy cucos!

First Chinese ship crosses Arctic Ocean amid record melt | Reuters


----------



## juanfer (19 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Oigan... y que me dicen las navierassssss????
> 
> Léase Diana Shipping, Costamare, Dryships, Seaspan,...
> 
> ...



Cuando estalle el conflicto de Siria los mares ya no seran tan seguros-


----------



## ponzi (19 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuando estalle el conflicto de Siria los mares ya no seran tan seguros-



El problema de las navieras es que al igual que las aerolíneas necesitan invertir ingentes cantidades de dinero.Si por algún casual se tiran 10 años sin mover los barcos ya puedes tirar todo el activo a la basura, eso si como haya trafico son negocios que no están nada mal. Las mas peligrosas son las que están muy endeudadas.Veo mas factible invertir en combustibles o lubricantes.Si alguno se lanza siempre se puede tirar a por maersk


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (19 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El carbón usano es de apuesta para hacer un x4 ó x6 en un plazo indeterminado.
> 
> Con los movimientos intradiarios que hace, es difícil establecer un buen punto de entrada.
> 
> Es para ir a pecho descubierto y arriesgando, pero con el potencial de revalorización que tiene, who cares?




Eso me parece a mí, sustos aparte.
Y mirando el histórico carbonero, no coinciden las subidas brutales del mismo con las bajadas de las bolsas? El petardazo del 2008 y el del 2011..
Será que cuando corrijan las bolsas el carbón se volverá a disparar?
Esto que digo tiene algún sentido?

Janus, sigues dentro?::


----------



## bertok (19 Sep 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Eso me parece a mí, sustos aparte.
> Y mirando el histórico carbonero, no coinciden las subidas brutales del mismo con las bajadas de las bolsas? El petardazo del 2008 y el del 2011..
> Será que cuando corrijan las bolsas el carbón se volverá a disparar?
> Esto que digo tiene algún sentido?
> ...



Las carboneras usanas están bajas de precio, que no baratas.

Aquí el tema es que tienen unos costes fijos muy altos y tienen que tener una masa crítica suficiente de ventas para tener beneficios. A partir de ahí, el beneficio se dispara y podemos ver barbaridades del estilo que Walter o Alpha multipliquen x6 sin demasiado problemas (me recuerdan a las ARIAD que algunos soltamos bien abajo).

El shale gas las ha matado y ahora son una apuesta SI/NO contra la sostenibilidad del shale gas. Es una apuesta arriesgada pero el reward es muy alto en caso de resurgir.

Recomiendo este video que habla sobre la estafa y no sostenibilidad del shale gas

[YOUTUBE]nxG4CpNSZTQ[/YOUTUBE]

Alpha ha declarado que no tendrá beneficios en los próximos 2 años ..... pero si después se recupera el carbón, los 30$ son factibles en su cotización.

Sin timings ni SL ni leches. Es una apuesta a blanco o negro. En algún momento le meteré 15.000 pavetes para dejarlos ahí hasta que multipliquen. Lo peor que puede pasar es que quiebre ::::::


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Sep 2013)

El oro y la plata siguen disparadas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Sep 2013)

Habéis visto las imágenes del apocalipsis zombi en la valla de Melilla? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Habéis visto las imágenes del apocalipsis zombi en la valla de Melilla?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2




Sisisisi, WWZ total!

Para que luego digan que el apocalípsis madmaxista no ha shegado ya!


----------



## Janus (19 Sep 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Eso me parece a mí, sustos aparte.
> Y mirando el histórico carbonero, no coinciden las subidas brutales del mismo con las bajadas de las bolsas? El petardazo del 2008 y el del 2011..
> Será que cuando corrijan las bolsas el carbón se volverá a disparar?
> Esto que digo tiene algún sentido?
> ...



Janus está apuntando aún.


----------



## bertok (19 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sisisisi, WWZ total!
> 
> Para que luego digan que el apocalípsis madmaxista no ha shegado ya!



Pobre gente, son mejor que cualquier mierda castuzo que parasita expaña.


----------



## tarrito (19 Sep 2013)

se acuerdan que hace un par de días posteaba que lo del Jato era por haber tenido una familia de acogida "poco amigable" ... pues me equivoqué

ahora ya sé porqué escribe lo que escribe 100% ienso: 
le pasa lo mismo pero a nivel gatuno

Hombre se emborracha como por "arte de magia" | SDP Noticias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> se acuerdan que hace un par de días posteaba que lo del Jato era por haber tenido una familia de acogida "poco amigable" ... pues me equivoqué
> 
> ahora ya sé porqué escribe lo que escribe 100% ienso:
> le pasa lo mismo pero a nivel gatuno
> ...



Síndrome Obelix lo deberían de llamar ::


----------



## tarrito (19 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Síndrome Obelix lo deberían de llamar ::



Síndrome Enegas ... piense en los hidratos de carbono *fermentando* todo el santo día :ouch:


----------



## Algas (19 Sep 2013)

Buenas noches ,

no lo he visto comentado, en la subasta de cierre en el SAN ha entrado un chorrón de dinero, mañana posiblemente abra con GAP al alza, objetivo 6,18 - 6,20 aprox.
Las llevo desde mediados de Agosto... ya sé que es una mierda de reward comparado con lo que se está viendo por el mercado patrio estos días, pero al menos de aquí se puede entrar y salir bien con paquetitos de 0,5M€* :: 






*No es mi caso


----------



## darwinn (19 Sep 2013)

Quién sigue dentro de Amper? yo de momento me he salido con un +10%, si baja lo mismo vuelvo a echarle un anzuelo


----------



## HisHoliness (19 Sep 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Quién sigue dentro de Amper? yo de momento me he salido con un +10%, si baja lo mismo vuelvo a echarle un anzuelo



Yo. La llevo desde 1,23. No las suelto. Es más si vuelve a ponerse en la zona 1,25-1,26 comprare otro paquete.


----------



## egarenc (19 Sep 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Quién sigue dentro de Amper? yo de momento me he salido con un +10%, si baja lo mismo vuelvo a echarle un anzuelo



fuera con pírrico 4% desde 1,28. Es mi triste historia de amor con los chicharros patrios. Si se vuelve a ir a soporte igual lo vuelvo a intentar.


----------



## Janus (19 Sep 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Quién sigue dentro de Amper? yo de momento me he salido con un +10%, si baja lo mismo vuelvo a echarle un anzuelo



Aquí quien cantó la entrada.


----------



## darwinn (19 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Aquí quien cantó la entrada.



Y bien que se lo agradezco!!

Un placer leer sus aportaciones. Respect :Aplauso:


----------



## amago45 (20 Sep 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Quién sigue dentro de Amper? yo de momento me he salido con un +10%, si baja lo mismo vuelvo a echarle un anzuelo



Estamos dentro, subiendo stops hasta que salten


----------



## desastre total (20 Sep 2013)

Dentro de Amper, después del análisis brillante de Sir Janus entré hoy a primera hora a 1,26, a ver si hay suerte. Me pude salir con un buen reward pero preferí ver como evoluciona mañana... algunas veces hay que arriesgar un pelín aunque se pueda pasar de + a -
Si sale como espero Amper, el club eso de Cuzco lo vamos a disfrutar juntos, Sir Janus, pero pago yo.


----------



## alimon (20 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Yo. La llevo desde 1,23. No las suelto. Es más si vuelve a ponerse en la zona 1,25-1,26 comprare otro paquete.




 
Ahí seguimos chicharreando con mi entrada a 1,18.

Para mañana además he dejado abiertas las Alq. Gen. de maquinaria y las Ercros (aunque con menos confianza en ambas)


----------



## atman (20 Sep 2013)

Decía yo de tal vez entrar corto hoy al cierre junkie... pero igual mejor lo dejo para mañana...

O ya, a la vista, de ésto, me olvido definitivamente de los cortos...

Europe To Change "Deficit Calculation" To Make Economy Appear Stronger | Zero Hedge


----------



## ponzi (20 Sep 2013)

Mirar Bmw

Preferentes

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=BMW3:GR

Ordinarias

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=BMW:GR

Solo existe una diferencia y es que las preferentes no tienen derecho de voto y por eso mismo cotizan mas bajas con un dividendo mas alto. Una esta a per 7 y la otra a per 10


----------



## Algas (20 Sep 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Quién sigue dentro de Amper? yo de momento me he salido con un +10%, si baja lo mismo vuelvo a echarle un anzuelo



Dentro y con paciencia


----------



## sr.anus (20 Sep 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Buenas noches ,
> 
> no lo he visto comentado, en la subasta de cierre en el SAN ha entrado un chorrón de dinero, mañana posiblemente abra con GAP al alza, objetivo 6,18 - 6,20 aprox.
> Las llevo desde mediados de Agosto... ya sé que es una mierda de reward comparado con lo que se está viendo por el mercado patrio estos días, pero al menos de aquí se puede entrar y salir bien con paquetitos de 0,5M€* ::
> ...





Algas me creo su teoria, encima el gato va corto en san, segun parece



Buenos dias


----------



## darwinn (20 Sep 2013)

Un tema, alguna vez he hablado aquí de Continental. La tuve a tiro hace dos años a 36 euros, hoy en día está por 125.

La empresa va como un tiro, creciendo y líder en Europa


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Sep 2013)

guanos días gacelillas 

llegamos al gran dia del vencimiento trimestral en to lo alto y con los ejpertitos en franca retirada , alguno aniquilado ya :Aplauso:

aquellos ejpertitos decidieron confiar en los sistemah IA abandonando su FED en la infinita superioridad de la mente humana sobre la maquina y ahora por eso serán destruidos :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Sep 2013)

Bueno...parece que hoy, de momento, mis acciones suben mientras el resto baja, y no como el triste día de ayer, que fué un pute desatre.

Toquemos madera.


----------



## Roninn (20 Sep 2013)

Esta el MC intratable con las subidas de los chicharros.

Desde que me sali en rojo de Codere la semana pasada ha subido un 70%, si no supiese que la bolsa es la maquina de humilllación definitiva me lo tomaria mal.

Mantengo unas Amper a 1,21 y el resto bendita liquidez.

Oiga Alimón, le ve recorrido a Galq? Hace un año una de Banif inversion sostenia que era un pelotazo pero tiendo a no escuchar a esta gente y menos sobre chicharros.


----------



## aitor33 (20 Sep 2013)

Enhorabuena a los de las coderes y solarias. Hay el hilo donde hay unos cuantos atendiendo las recomendaciones de Depeche y que las llevan. La verdad está siendo de traca lo de codere.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Sep 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los de las coderes y solarias. Hay el hilo donde hay unos cuantos atendiendo las recomendaciones de Depeche y que las llevan. La verdad está siendo de traca lo de codere.



¡Leches! Si no es por usted ni las miro las Solarias... las compré a 0,90 hace meses (creo que lo comenté justo ayer), han estado hundidas en la miseria y últimamente casi ni las miraba, porque andaban a 0,7x.

Todavía igual hasta salgo con honrilla.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2013)

Demostrado, soy un as vendiendo caro (miren eón). 
Ahora me falta tener paciencia para comprar más barato (aún) ::


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Demostrado, soy un as vendiendo caro (miren eón).
> Ahora me falta tener paciencia para comprar más barato (aún) ::



Yo sigo siendo un desastre total.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2013)

Buenos terminales dias,

Enhorabuena DON, ahora acuda a la cita con Montoro. 

La verdad que la situacion desde los 81xx bajos del dax hasta la fecha ha abrigado la cartera, aunque yo no tengo la precision del DON para vender en maximos, y consigo pagar la luz, el agua y el colegio de los urdangarines hasta el proximo miercoles.

Ahora los leoncitos y leoncios con sus cuentas muy en verde arrastraran a la gacelada, estoy segurisimo.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Sep 2013)

amonoh alcistillas :Baile:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (20 Sep 2013)

Elecciones alemanas este finde. Gran banca patria. ¿Vender? ¿Esperar?

Consejo pido sabio foro...


----------



## aitor33 (20 Sep 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los de las coderes y solarias. Hay el hilo donde hay unos cuantos atendiendo las recomendaciones de Depeche y que las llevan. La verdad está siendo de traca lo de codere.



Empiezo a creer que en algunas de estas subidas somos responsables...ienso: yo de estas no llevaba


----------



## sirpask (20 Sep 2013)

Yo ayer iba de Bankinter y popular hasta las trancas... trinchera y a esperar con quien se alia la Merkel...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo sigo siendo un desastre total.



ya será menos


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (20 Sep 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los de las coderes y solarias. Hay el hilo donde hay unos cuantos atendiendo las recomendaciones de Depeche y que las llevan. La verdad está siendo de traca lo de codere.



¿Pero estos tíos de Codere a qué juegan? (estos tíos, los que la suben) ¡+35% en lo que llevamos de mañana! Creo que está suspendida momentáneamente la cotización al menos por segunda vez en el día...

PD: Es más: ¿a qué se dedica esta empresa?
PD2: JAJAJJAJA, lo acabo de buscar: ¡se dedica al gambling! Bingos y cosas así. :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amonoh alcistillas :Baile:



Hombre Jato de Cola Larga, estas alcista¿? ienso:

Dejaste la bebida¿?, me parecio leer este verano que anduviste mas dias beodo que sereno, lo cual mejoraria tu jigged out.

Se bueno, hazle caso a FranR.


----------



## juanfer (20 Sep 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos terminales dias,
> 
> Enhorabuena DON, ahora acuda a la cita con Montoro.
> 
> ...



Tenemos que reeditar el libro carpatos cambiandolo por 'jatos contra ejpertitos'


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2013)

@Chinazo: No dude que acudiré a la cita, no lo dude....


----------



## juanfer (20 Sep 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> ¿Pero estos tíos de Codere a qué juegan? (estos tíos, los que la suben) ¡+35% en lo que llevamos de mañana! Creo que está suspendida momentáneamente la cotización al menos por segunda vez en el día...
> 
> PD: Es más: ¿a qué se dedica esta empresa?
> PD2: JAJAJJAJA, lo acabo de buscar: ¡se dedica al gambling! Bingos y cosas así. :XX:



Codere esta al borde de la quiebra, para mi, el reward no compensa al riesgo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2013)

@Juanfer, no es mala idea. Un libro con bollingers, triangulos, jrandes alcistas y bajistas, funamentales belicos, pizcas de coñocimiento, anecdotas de su dia a dia de trading......espera si eso es el libro de carpatos.

@DON: Con esa montoro hasta el Sargento salia de la trinchera con un largo.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Sep 2013)

cerramos los largos Ibex palmando comisiones , abrimos cortos 9160 , el iTraxx Crossover esta subiendo un 7,5% , huid alcistillas advertidos quedais :no:


----------



## Roninn (20 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Leches! Si no es por usted ni las miro las Solarias... las compré a 0,90 hace meses (creo que lo comenté justo ayer), han estado hundidas en la miseria y últimamente casi ni las miraba, porque andaban a 0,7x.
> 
> Todavía igual hasta salgo con honrilla.



Entro en Solaria a 0,87 ::

Hace falta dinerito para romper esos 0,9


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Sep 2013)

venga cargad cortos , ahora es cuando , luego no digáis que no se os advirtió gacelillas :Baile:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (20 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> venga cargad cortos , ahora es cuando , luego no digáis que no se os advirtió gacelillas :Baile:



Me parece que esta vez le han podido las prisas y el ansia...


----------



## vermer (20 Sep 2013)

Hablando de chicharros, ¿Portugal Telecom se despereza? Tuvo ayer alguna entrada puntual fuerte, y hoy ha abierto con un gap al alza. Ahora mismo +3'11% aunque baja algo.

Si subiese por encima de 3'38 con volumen, igual le echaba un "rapidín". Por ahora ha rebotado al llegar ahí.


----------



## juanfer (20 Sep 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> @Juanfer, no es mala idea. Un libro con bollingers, triangulos, jrandes alcistas y bajistas, funamentales belicos, pizcas de coñocimiento, anecdotas de su dia a dia de trading......espera si eso es el libro de carpatos.
> 
> @DON: Con esa montoro hasta el Sargento salia de la trinchera con un largo.



Tenemos material para hacer un libro.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Sep 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Me parece que esta vez le han podido las prisas y el ansia...



yo solo repito lo que me dicen las voces y las voces no se equivocan :no:


----------



## inversobres (20 Sep 2013)

Barrida matutina y parriba. Todo un clasico.

Vaya semana mas ajetreada, apenas tengo tiempo para el chicharro patrio.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo solo repito lo que me dicen las voces y las voces no se equivocan :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Sep 2013)

las voces también me dijeron que guybrush es un maricon perdido y yo MV el zahorí , les creo porque las voces no se equivocan :no:


----------



## nombre (20 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo solo repito lo que me dicen las voces y las voces no se equivocan :no:




siyalodeciayo 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> las voces también me dijeron que guybrush es un maricon perdido y yo MV el zahorí , les creo porque las voces no se equivocan :no:



Está usted pelín obsesionado con la orientación sexual de los foreros... hágaselo mirar.
¿Algún incidente desagradable en las duchas del ejército?


----------



## LCIRPM (20 Sep 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> ¿Pero estos tíos de Codere a qué juegan? (estos tíos, los que la suben) ¡+35% en lo que llevamos de mañana! Creo que está suspendida momentáneamente la cotización al menos por segunda vez en el día...
> 
> PD: Es más: ¿a qué se dedica esta empresa?
> PD2: JAJAJJAJA, lo acabo de buscar: ¡se dedica al gambling! Bingos y cosas así. :XX:



Son los que inundaron Ejpaña de tragaperras con recreativos Franco. 
Segun las cuentas estan quebrados, pero los dueños deben tener más dinero negro que Luis el cabrón.
Algo lei por ahí relacionado con Eurovegas (creo que para hacer algo paralelo a lo del judio viejarras)

Da miedito meter la pasta, es un todo o nada.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Está usted pelín obsesionado con la orientación sexual de los foreros... hágaselo mirar.
> ¿Algún incidente desagradable en las duchas del ejército?



son cosas del trolleo , digamos herramientas del trolleo


----------



## azazel_iii (20 Sep 2013)

Fuera de Mapfre con un pirrico +2%, pero algo es algo. Sigo con:

300 BME a corto

600 Enagas a largo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> son cosas del trolleo , digamos herramientas del trolleo


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Demostrado, soy un as vendiendo caro (miren eón).
> Ahora me falta tener paciencia para comprar más barato (aún) ::



Como le oiga quejarse por eso le envio a pandoro para que se queje con motivos.

PD: ofertas en steam de todos los juegos de piratas, por cierto, que se que le daba a ese vicio (además).


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Sep 2013)

dicen que gaybrush se lo hizo mirar con un loquero y el loquero le pregunto si tuvo una experiencia desagradable en las duchas del ejercito , a lo que guybrush respondio que de desagradable nada :o


----------



## MattCoy (20 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> venga cargad cortos , ahora es cuando , luego no digáis que no se os advirtió gacelillas :Baile:




Venga, mojese jato...

cargamos cortos, ¿hasta donde?

Yo voy corto desde hace media hora tambien, en 9165...


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Sep 2013)

mi estrategia despiadada consistía en llegar a los 9500-9700 para luego caer en dos tramos hasta cerrar el gap del 8650 , pero creo que al final no se cumplirá , hay que adaptarse al mercado y lo que se ve es una trampa alcista en el ultimo gap del 9070 .

se que el Ibex cerrara este mes por debajo de los 9000 , pero ahora mismo no estoy seguro de que sucederá , podríamos caer hasta la jran bajista o ir a cerrar el gap 8650 o solo ir a cerrar por el mes por debajo de los 9000 y desplegar un segundo tramo alcista , tendremos que verlo sobre la marcha ienso:

---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 11:19 ----------

quizás una corrección del 38,2% fibonazi del ultimo tramo alcista , lo que nos lleva a los 8800 aprox y desplegar un segundo tramo alcista de 900 pipos hasta los 9700 ienso:

mi mente ya esta trabajando en la preparación de nuevas estrategias despiadadas :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2013)

A usted lo que le pasa es que se fía del _bló que rulah_ más que de las voces esas.... ::


----------



## MattCoy (20 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mi estrategia despiadada consistía en llegar a los 9500-9700 para luego caer en dos tramos hasta cerrar el gap del 8650 , pero creo que al final no se cumplirá , hay que adaptarse al mercado y lo que se ve es una trampa alcista en el ultimo gap del 9070 .
> 
> se que el Ibex cerrara este mes por debajo de los 9000 , pero ahora mismo no estoy seguro de que sucederá , podríamos caer hasta la jran bajista o ir a cerrar el gap 8650 o solo ir a cerrar por el mes por debajo de los 9000 y desplegar un segundo tramo alcista , tendremos que verlo sobre la marcha ienso:
> 
> ...



Curioso...

normalmente no estoy muy de acuerdo con sus analisis, pero en este, hay niveles en los que si, el 8650 por ejemplo.

En mi opinión, con la excusa de las elecciones alemanas y a poco que el resultado de las mismas sea dificil cuadrar las coaliciones, creo que el lunes vamos a abrir con un gap bajista similar al de anteayer con la FED, y ahi, se producirá un momento de pánico, que puede llevarnos abajo... el 8800 como primera etapa, y si se rompe facil, nos vamos a cerrar el 8650 a final de mes. Ya en octubre veremos lo que pasa porque los 9500-9700 que dices, no los veo...

En fin, como dice un amigo mio, vamos a verlo


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Sep 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> Curioso...
> 
> normalmente no estoy muy de acuerdo con sus analisis, pero en este, hay niveles en los que si, el 8650 por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



lo suyo es mantener los cortos unas 3 sesiones por el peligro que tiene la aparición de un jran gap a la baja ienso:

---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 11:37 ----------

asi que no ves los 9700 , subirá aun mas , lo difícil es saber como lo hara


----------



## Topongo (20 Sep 2013)

Yo espero que BME se vuelva a poner a tiro sobre 19-20 para entrar potentillo y mantenerlo a largo.


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Codere esta al borde de la quiebra, para mi, el reward no compensa al riesgo.



Pues no le compensará a ustec, yo ya llevo esta semana como para contratar un par de escorts de lujo, y si el resto sigue lo previsto me daria para irme de vacaciones de Navidad a S. Moritz, si no fuera que no se esquiar ni me gusta el frio


----------



## MattCoy (20 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo suyo es mantener los cortos unas 3 sesiones por el peligro que tiene la aparición de un jran gap a la baja ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 11:37 ----------
> 
> asi que no ves los 9700 , subirá aun mas , lo difícil es saber como lo hara



Claro que veremos los 9700, y los 10000 y los 12000... el problema es cuando. Si el IBEX vuelve a 16000 dentro de 20 años, como que no me importa mucho ese escenario ::


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Sep 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> Claro que veremos los 9700, y los 10000 y los 12000... el problema es cuando. Si el IBEX vuelve a 16000 dentro de 20 años, como que no me importa mucho ese escenario ::



el objetivo final son los 10200 y los veremos para final de este año o principios del que viene , todo es consecuencia de la ruptura de la jran bajista :no:


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Sep 2013)

Empezamos a bajar el Tourmalet de los vencimientos del eurostoxx...


----------



## Krim (20 Sep 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Algas me creo su teoria, encima el gato va corto en san, segun parece
> 
> 
> 
> Buenos dias



Pues parece que va regular la cosa, porque la vela (TF, casi el que querais) es de patos negros...

No sé que le pasa al jato. Acierta de vez en cuando y casi parece un tío normal ahora, creo que le falta whisky


----------



## bertok (20 Sep 2013)

Programón impresionante

Mariano el keynesiano - Economía Directa 17-09-2013 en mp3 (17/09 a las 16:28:19) 01:04:41 2365048 - iVoox


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2013)

Burbuja de mamadas ....

Clases para que las mujeres aprendan a hacer sexo oral. diariovasco.com


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Sep 2013)

Vamos TRE. 37 es tu objetivo...


----------



## juanfer (20 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Pues no le compensará a ustec, yo ya llevo esta semana como para contratar un par de escorts de lujo, y si el resto sigue lo previsto me daria para irme de vacaciones de Navidad a S. Moritz, si no fuera que no se esquiar ni me gusta el frio



Aquí no estamos hablando de poder perder un 30%, entonces el reward tiene que ser mucho mayor, vamos por lo menos un x4, para doble o nada veo mas interesantes las opciones.

Pero aquí ya depende de cada uno.


----------



## Roninn (20 Sep 2013)

> Señores, es acojonante ver como nos la estamos pegando hoy Lunes 21/Enero/2008 en la bolsa española, y digo NOS, porque por mucho que haya quien le ría la gracia al asunto, es conveniente saber que muchos de los planes de pensiones están referenciados al IBEX35, que hay una gran cantidad de depósitos de los banquitos y las cajitas que están referenciados a lo que haga el IBEX35 y porque si la cosa se pone muy mal, a las principales empresas españolas les puede dar por empezar a contener las perdidas poniendo "pepitos" y no pepitos en la p*t* calle.
> 
> 
> TELEFÓNICA baja 20,51 -4,74% -1,02 799.450.412
> ...



HVEI del 2008. Gran reserva. TEF a 20,51. GAM 23. Sacyr 22 ::


----------



## Sin_Perdón (20 Sep 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> HVEI del 2008. Gran reserva. TEF a 20,51. GAM 23. Sacyr 22 ::



Desde luego los que cargaron cortos en GAM y Sacyr se hicieron de oro :8:
Que barbaridad !!!


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Sep 2013)

Último arreón al DAX y empieza la fiesta...


----------



## juanfer (20 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Desde luego los que cargaron cortos en GAM y Sacyr se hicieron de oro :8:
> Que barbaridad !!!



Creo que los que iban largos con GAM y Sacyr han palmado una barbaridad, y supongo que serán la mayoría. Pero estos se convierten en inversores a largo plazo, vamos como una preferente, nunca vas a recuperar tu inversión y en el caso que la recuperes con una perdida considerable. 

Pero bueno la bolsa como los pisos siempre suben y se recupera la inversión.


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Sep 2013)

Señor Jato, maestro del conosimiento, ese zahorí que oye voces, tenga cuidado con la *Jran bajista*:


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Sep 2013)

Menudo pulso en el DAX...


----------



## bertok (20 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Burbuja de mamadas ....
> 
> Clases para que las mujeres aprendan a hacer sexo oral. diariovasco.com



[YOUTUBE]k-uQvaKR6Wg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sin_Perdón (20 Sep 2013)

Alguién ha pensado en ponerse corto en ibex hoy en previsión de que los resultados de las elecciones del domingo no sean los previstos? está claro que la CDU de Merkel va a ganar pero si entran en el parlamento muchos diputados de partidos antieuropeos y finalmente los liberales se descalabran, el resultado puede ser un tanto delicado.

Pienso que salga lo que salga lo positivo ya debe estar descontado, no? por tanto o nos quedamos igual o gap a la baja?

Que pensáis?


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Sep 2013)

MV el troll sabio ya va corto y con tres cojones :Aplauso:


----------



## MattCoy (20 Sep 2013)

Esa es mi idea, yo hoy he abierto cortos en 9165 y pienso aguantarlos hasta el lunes, pase lo que pase...

Creo que el lunes va a ser bajista


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Sep 2013)

Y mi post 700 para la *Jran Alcista JJJ*. Cuidado con ella también Gran Zahorí.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿hay algún escenario bueno para España? ienso:


----------



## juanfer (20 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿hay algún escenario bueno para España? ienso:



El escenario mejor para España sería que nadie tuviera mayoría en el parlamento y los partidos minoritarios ganaran cuota, para que sea ingobernable Alemania, pero todos comparten en un mismo punto.


----------



## j.w.pepper (20 Sep 2013)

Venga esas técnicas para arriba un 2 % en esta sesión.

Coño es que ya está bien que sólo se comporten bien los chicharros.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (20 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿hay algún escenario bueno para España? ienso:



Ya sabemos que no. Pero aquí hablamos de ganar platita....( vale, y boobs, jatos, relojes, ginebras, etc, etc. )


----------



## j.w.pepper (20 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿hay algún escenario bueno para España? ienso:



La ansiada décima del Madrid podría ayudar.


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Aquí no estamos hablando de poder perder un 30%, entonces el reward tiene que ser mucho mayor, vamos por lo menos un x4, para doble o nada veo mas interesantes las opciones.
> 
> Pero aquí ya depende de cada uno.



Estaba cerca de 1,2 hace nada, hoy esta por 2,4 y ya hablan casi todos que podria ir por los 3 leuros con facilidad (hoy ha estado en 2,84 si mi memoria no me falla y algunos han sacado plusvis, es viernes y eso). Luego hay quien por AT y Elliot le salen objetivos en los 5 euretes (o mas). Coja palomitas y se lo va mirando. Yo las palomitas las voy a encargar por pallets


----------



## juanfer (20 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Estaba cerca de 1,2 hace nada, hoy esta por 2,4 y ya hablan casi todos que podria ir por los 3 leuros con facilidad (hoy ha estado en 2,84 si mi memoria no me falla y algunos han sacado plusvis, es viernes y eso). Luego hay quien por AT y Elliot le salen objetivos en los 5 euretes (o mas). Coja palomitas y se lo va mirando. Yo las palomitas las voy a encargar por pallets



Pues enhorabuena. 

De todas formas no estoy en ese perfil de ese tipos de inversión.


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Pues enhorabuena.
> 
> De todas formas no estoy en ese perfil de ese tipos de inversión.



Yo tampoco lo estaba, pero la adrenalina es una virgen cachonda


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo estaba, pero la adrenalina es una virgen cachonda



pandoro también es un cachondo por lo que dicen , ya le conoceras pezkeñin


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pandoro también es un cachondo por lo que dicen , ya le conoceras pezkeñin



He visto cosas que no creeríais, barridos de stoploss solo para subir luego como la espuma, posiciones en llamas más allá del parqué. Es hora de morir.

Al tal Pandoro, sin saber su origen etimológico, creo haberlo conocido. Aunque por ahora haciendo sumas y restas estoy en positivo real (plusvis - cagadas) y si me basara en las posiciones pendientes (si, ya se que no debo) tendria unos rendimientos del 15% (han llegado al 18% a media mañana).


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> He visto cosas que no creeríais, barridos de stoploss solo para subir luego como la espuma, posiciones en llamas más allá del parqué. Es hora de morir.
> 
> Al tal Pandoro, sin saber su origen etimológico, creo haberlo conocido. Aunque por ahora haciendo sumas y restas estoy en positivo real (plusvis - cagadas) y si me basara en las posiciones pendientes (si, ya se que no debo) tendria unos rendimientos del 15% (han llegado al 18% a media mañana).



El mayor truco de pandoro fue convencer al gacelerio de que no existía


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> He visto cosas que no creeríais, barridos de stoploss solo para subir luego como la espuma, posiciones en llamas más allá del parqué. Es hora de morir.
> 
> Al tal Pandoro, sin saber su origen etimológico, creo haberlo conocido. Aunque por ahora haciendo sumas y restas estoy en positivo real (plusvis - cagadas) y si me basara en las posiciones pendientes (si, ya se que no debo) tendria unos rendimientos del 15% (han llegado al 18% a media mañana).



No me gusta mucho su firma. Nunca me ha gustado esa frase.
Por lo demás, enhorabuena por sus plusvalías. Intente mantener el capital a buen recaudo, eso es lo más importante.


----------



## alimon (20 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> He visto cosas que no creeríais, barridos de stoploss solo para subir luego como la espuma, posiciones en llamas más allá del parqué. Es hora de morir.
> 
> Al tal Pandoro, sin saber su origen etimológico, creo haberlo conocido. Aunque por ahora haciendo sumas y restas estoy en positivo real (plusvis - cagadas) y si me basara en las posiciones pendientes (si, ya se que no debo) tendria unos rendimientos del 15% (han llegado al 18% a media mañana).



Que coño tu disfruta.

Codere ha sido (los tiempos de las tragaperras ya pasaron), la "empresa" más mafiosa del pais. Dejan a Bárcenas y a las mafias del este de europa a la altura de Heidi. Y todo conla complacencia y el aval de las administraciones centrales y locales.

Por experiencia propia puedo decir que el dinero negro estaba a la orden del día, y que por cada peseta en A que se movía, lo hacían 20 en B.

Han pagado durante años sobres de distintos grosores, desde a simples dueños de bares, pasando por supuesto por políticos, funcionarios, jueces, policia (especialmente policia), sin ningún rubor.

No han tenido problemas en amenazar, verbal, y físicamente a quienes les daban problemas. No se han cortado en tener gente en "plantilla" dedicada a "poner en su sitio" mediante visitas mas o menos violentas a quienes movían los pies del tiesto.

han coquetado con lo mas oscuro, drogas, prostitución, contrabando......


Asi que llevate lo tuyo, que quien roba a un ladrón............

Eso si, con cuidadito, que ya sabes que los animales heridos muchas veces son los más peligrosos.


----------



## rohirrim (20 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mi estrategia despiadada consistía en llegar a los 9500-9700 para luego caer en dos tramos hasta cerrar el gap del 8650 , pero creo que al final no se cumplirá , hay que adaptarse al mercado y lo que se ve es una trampa alcista en el ultimo gap del 9070 .
> 
> se que el Ibex cerrara este mes por debajo de los 9000 , pero ahora mismo no estoy seguro de que sucederá , podríamos caer hasta la jran bajista o ir a cerrar el gap 8650 o solo ir a cerrar por el mes por debajo de los 9000 y desplegar un segundo tramo alcista , tendremos que verlo sobre la marcha ienso:
> 
> ...



informanos, oh maestro...algunos pequeños miserables como yo estamos entrando en fondos indices con el Ibex bajo y saliendonos al mes o mes y medio con subidas del 6-8%...opcion cobarde para los que no tenemos ni puta idea de bolsa pero no queremos IPF al 1,5% por nuestro dinero...


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Sep 2013)

rohirrim dijo:


> informanos, oh maestro...algunos pequeños miserables como yo estamos entrando en fondos indices con el Ibex bajo y saliendonos al mes o mes y medio con subidas del 6-8%...opcion cobarde para los que no tenemos ni puta idea de bolsa pero no queremos IPF al 1,5% por nuestro dinero...



la clave estará en el macd en diario , creo que habrá fallo de cruce , traducido al Ibex creo que se producirá un segundo tramo alcista en los 8800 aprox ienso:

aunque no descartaría un fallo de fallo :fiufiu:


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]k-uQvaKR6Wg[/YOUTUBE]



pero qué es esto?........
no me jodas..... ::


----------



## nombre (20 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿hay algún escenario bueno para España? ienso:




Viene al pelo una parte de la historia economica de Japon. Vaya dayavu ::


*
Década perdida*

La denominada década perdida de la economía japonesa tiene su origen en la burbuja que se produjo en los precios de los inmuebles y las acciones durante los años ochenta y que estalló de forma progresiva en los primeros años noventa. El derrumbe de los precios provocó un largo periodo de crecimiento económico muy reducido caracterizado por el exceso de capacidad y la falta de confianza en el futuro económico del país y que se complicó con la caída brusca de la inversión privada y sus repercusiones en el sector bancario.

Para mantener su economía a flote, las autoridades fiscales japonesas expandieron el déficit presupuestario para financiar grandes programas de inversión en obras públicas. Hacia 1998, los proyectos de trabajos públicos de Japón no fueron suficientemente efectivos para estimular la demanda y terminar el estancamiento de la economía. En su desesperación, el gobierno japonés emprendió la llamada "reforma estructural": la política tuvo la intención de retorcer excesos especulativos de la reserva y de mercados inmobiliarios. Lamentablemente, esta política condujo Japón en una deflación en numerosas ocasiones entre 1999 y 2004. En política monetaria se flexibilizó la política monetaria haciendo descender los tipos de interés hasta llegar al cero por ciento.

*En 1996 se logró un periodo de recuperación basado en esta política fiscal expansiva, que no pudo consolidarse en años posteriores por la conjunción del comienzo de la crisis asiática, la reanimación de la crisis de las entidades financieras y las medidas fiscales contradictorias tomadas en los años siguientes*.9

En su trabajo de 1998, "La Trampa de Japón", el profesor de Economía de Princeton, Paul Krugman, argumentó que basado en varios modelos, Japón tenía una nueva opción. El plan de Krugman reclamó una subida de las expectativas de inflación para promover el gasto y, a largo plazo, reducir los tipos de interés. Japón usó otra técnica, denominada flexibilización cuantitativa. A diferencia de abundancia de dinero, el Banco de Japón amplió la oferta de dinero internamente para levantar las expectativas de inflación. Aunque fracasó inicialmente en su intento de inducir cualquier crecimiento, posteriormente comenzó a incrementar las expectativas inflacionistas.

A finales del 2005, la economía finalmente comenzó lo que parecía ser una recuperación sostenida. El crecimiento del PIB durante ese fue el 2,8 %, con una extensión del cuarto trimestre anualizada en 5,5 %, sobrepasando los índices de crecimiento de Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea durante el mismo período. A diferencia de las tendencias de recuperación vividas anteriormente, el consumo interno ha sido el factor dominante de crecimiento. Actualmente Japón es el mercado superior de exportación para unas 15 naciones comerciales por todo el mundo.




Diria que el timming de ejpain esta en el parrafo negrita a la espera de que la fed o obama o alguien pulse el boton :cook:


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No me gusta mucho su firma. Nunca me ha gustado esa frase.
> Por lo demás, enhorabuena por sus plusvalías. Intente mantener el capital a buen recaudo, eso es lo más importante.



Pues a lo mejor no le gusta porque la interpreta de manera diametralmente opuesta al sentido que yo le doy. Pongase en modo zen y verá...


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (20 Sep 2013)

Hoy me he hecho el día con un metesaca en Adidas (ha abierto con supergap a la baja tras un profit warning). De 78.8 a 79.8, suficiente para un umilde inversor como el que les habla. Aviso: se ha puesto a subir como loca a las 14:35 y todavía tiene un cierto margen hasta recuperar los niveles de los últimos días.

De todas formas, lo que venía a decir no es propiamente esto, sino que quería hablar de los bono-bolsas de bankinter:

Este bono te lo dan al abrirte una cuenta de valores (la primera vez sólo, claro), y básicamente consiste en que durante unos meses en lugar de cobrarte las comisiones de C/V a ti te las van descontando de este bono. Para el mercado nacional básicamente te están descontando sus 8€ de comisión, y tú sólo pagas los cánones. Peeero, y aquí viene lo interesante, en mercados internacionales (por ejemplo Frankfurt), su comisión de 20€ *ya incluye* los cánones locales, de modo que al bonificarte la comisión del banco a través del bonobolsa, en realidad estás operando GRATIS.

Esta circunstancia está comprobadísima por servidora en los últimos días, espero que a alguien le pueda servir de algo. Creo que es muy útil para sacar provecho de subidas pequeñas en acciones de mucha liquidez. Vamos, que cargas la página del DAX y miras a ver qué te apetece hoy.

TLDR: ¡Comprar/vender GRATIS!


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Sep 2013)

Tesla disparada a 200$


----------



## bertok (20 Sep 2013)

Al carbón del están metiendo una buena hostia.

Lo de ANR en los 6,8 ha sido un fallo alcista de libro. La vela de hoy, desde el punto de vista técnico, es criminal.

Se la va a jugar en los 6,0


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Al carbón del están metiendo una buena hostia.
> 
> Lo de ANR en los 6,8 ha sido un fallo alcista de libro. La vela de hoy, desde el punto de vista técnico, es criminal.
> 
> Se la va a jugar en los 6,0



La bajada está siendo con pasta.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Tesla disparada a 200$



parece que será otra Apple , no dejara de subir hasta que algún dia se gire y no deje de caer durante un buen trecho ienso:


----------



## darwinn (20 Sep 2013)

Madre mía ANR qué caída


----------



## paulistano (20 Sep 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Hoy me he hecho el día con un metesaca en Adidas (ha abierto con supergap a la baja tras un profit warning). De 78.8 a 78.9, suficiente para un umilde inversor como el que les habla. Aviso: se ha puesto a subir como loca a las 14:35 y todavía tiene un cierto margen hasta recuperar los niveles de los últimos días.
> 
> De todas formas, lo que venía a decir no es propiamente esto, sino que quería hablar de los bono-bolsas de bankinter:
> 
> ...



Es correcto lo de 78,8 hasta 78,9??ienso:

Es que has tenido que comprar 1000 acciones para ganar 100 euros....es correcto?


----------



## tesorero (20 Sep 2013)

¿Qué ha pasado en el ibex poco antes de las 12 de la mañana? Ha habido un volumen altísimo entre la zona de 9140 y 9166


----------



## alimon (20 Sep 2013)

Andba corriendo un Bulo por ahí de que el Rey iba a abdicar hoy.

Parece que no va a ser asi, pero si se habla de un empeoramiento grave de su estado de salud y se especula con un posible Cancer y delegación de sus funciones.

Creo que van a dar una rueda de prensa en breve.


----------



## T.Montana (20 Sep 2013)

Los japos deberian hacer una estatua gigante a Keynes o volverlo buda en un templo,viva el gasto publico.
Estoy corto en ukoil desde 110.70 y largo en el ym desde 14.935.jaja


----------



## bertok (20 Sep 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Madre mía ANR qué caída



Poneos el gráfico en TF = 30 min :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Andba corriendo un Bulo por ahí de que el Rey iba a abdicar hoy.
> 
> Parece que no va a ser asi, pero si se habla de un empeoramiento grave de su estado de salud y se especula con un posible Cancer y delegación de sus funciones.
> 
> Creo que van a dar una rueda de prensa en breve.



Si no he oído mal, a las 6 rueda de prensa por la 1.


----------



## alimon (20 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Poneos el gráfico en TF = 30 min :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



HCHi o lo veo yo mal?

A mi me parece pullback a la clavicular, pero igual me equivoco.


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> HCHi o lo veo yo mal?
> 
> A mi me parece pullback a la clavicular, pero igual me equivoco.



Disculpe mi ignorancia. ¿Qué significaría eso para el precio? Estoy dentro.


----------



## bertok (20 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> HCHi o lo veo yo mal?
> 
> A mi me parece pullback a la clavicular, pero igual me equivoco.



Yo no veo eso.

Veo vela alcista de ruptura, siguiente vela de pollo colgando del alambre. Después se come la subida y más para finalmente hoy mostrar las cartas de desplome con elevado volumen.

Es un fallo alcista de libro. Que caiga con calma 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2013)

Tampoco veo sorprenente lo de ANR, un dia sube 30cents otro baja 40cents. Lo normal en este tipo de chicha....valores injustamente valorados


----------



## alimon (20 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Disculpe mi ignorancia. ¿Qué significaría eso para el precio? Estoy dentro.



Pues que no debe preocuparse en absoluto, y si acaso acumular en este punto,porque tirará para arriba.

Tirando un poco para atras el gráfico y sin ser para nada experto en este valor, parece que tendría un primer objetivo sobre los 7,60.

A ver que dicen los _ejpertos_ en ARN, pero a mi es lo que me parece este movmiento.

Edito: aunque si es como dice Bertok, entonces si tendría motivos de preocupación. Y dependiendo de la entrada y su objetivo, ver si compensa salir y volver a entrar en un futuro mas abajo.


----------



## ponzi (20 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Yo no veo eso.
> 
> Veo vela alcista de ruptura, siguiente vela de pollo colgando del alambre. Después se come la subida y más para finalmente hoy mostrar las cartas de desplome con elevado volumen.
> 
> Es un fallo alcista de libro. Que caiga con calma 8:



Por mi que se desplome, ya duplicarse mi posición a 8-9...pero no caerá esa breva.Mira Portugal Telecom

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=PT

Lo que hay que entender que en la bolsa cuando algo cae pero el negocio sigue igual tarde o temprano la cotización se estabiliza.Yo a menos de 14 no vendo.


----------



## alimon (20 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Yo no veo eso.
> 
> Veo vela alcista de ruptura, siguiente vela de pollo colgando del alambre. Después se come la subida y más para finalmente hoy mostrar las cartas de desplome con elevado volumen.
> 
> Es un fallo alcista de libro. Que caiga con calma 8:



Cierto. Pero amplia un poco mas la gráfica, y verás ese HCHi.

Aunque es cierto que esa vela es bastante fea y también es una posibilidad lógica.

Además, no tengo el volumen. De todas formas, es un valor complicado la verdad.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2013)

Ponziiiiiiiiiiiiii TF=*T*ime *F*rame (gráf de ANR)



Telefonicocéntrico!!!!!


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (20 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Es correcto lo de 78,8 hasta 78,9??ienso:
> 
> Es que has tenido que comprar 1000 acciones para ganar 100 euros....es correcto?



No, me había equivocado con el precio de salida. Ha sido desde 78.8 hasta 79.8 (vamos, un euro por acción). Editado y gracias por el aviso.


----------



## bertok (20 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Por mi que se desplome, ya duplicarse mi posición a 8-9...pero no caerá esa breva.Mira Portugal Telecom
> 
> PORTUGAL TELECOM SGPS-SP ADR (PT:New York Consolidated): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek
> 
> Lo que hay que entender que en la bolsa cuando algo cae pero el negocio sigue igual tarde o temprano la cotización se estabiliza.Yo a menos de 14 no vendo.



No sabia que estabas encarbonao ...


----------



## HisHoliness (20 Sep 2013)

Ponzi, alierta te tiene que dar una comisión ya!


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Sep 2013)

Cambiando de tema, ¿no les sobran unos leuros para ayudar a que Gamesa sobrepase los 6 euros?

Edito: Gracias por su colaboración.


----------



## bertok (20 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Cierto. Pero amplia un poco mas la gráfica, y verás ese HCHi.
> 
> Aunque es cierto que esa vela es bastante fea y también es una posibilidad lógica.
> 
> Además, no tengo el volumen. De todas formas, es un valor complicado la verdad.



Es un valor de apuesta blanco / negro.

Se le puede sacar un x4 o perderlo casi todo.

En esta le voy a arriesgar 15000 pavetes ::


----------



## ponzi (20 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No sabia que estabas encarbonao ...



Hablando de carbón, de las que puso Janus esa es la que tiene las mejores papeletas para salir bien parada.

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native

Hay que entender que los malos resultados en bolsa es porque ha decidido en un solo año sanear prácticamente todo el negocio.

Se ha fundido 1700 mill de fondo de comercio en un solo ejercicio.

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...aset=incomeStatement&period=A&currency=native

Mas de 900 mill de depreciaciones y amortizaciones.Un 50% mas que hace un año.

A poco que suba el carbón su cotización volverá a lucir


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2013)

Respecto a ANR, yo no veo ese HCHi, lo que si hay es un doble suelo por ahí. 

ME cito:







Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Así lo veo yo
> 
> *[ALPHA NATURAL RESOURCES]*





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (20 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Cambiando de tema, ¿no les sobran unos leuros para ayudar a que Gamesa sobrepase los 6 euros?



¡Anda, qué majos son! ¡Si sólo había que pedirlo educadamente!


----------



## ponzi (20 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponziiiiiiiiiiiiii TF=*T*ime *F*rame (gráf de ANR)
> 
> 
> 
> Telefonicocéntrico!!!!!



Los gráficos prácticamente solo los miro...una vez al mes o cada dos meses, cuanto mas cae una empresa mas contento me pongoYo a los gráficos les doy la vuelta


----------



## ponzi (20 Sep 2013)

Si el carbón sube ANR subirá a 20. Yo no recomendaría estos valores para cualquiera,es jugar contra un futuro incierto y aunque han saneado el balance puede que la recuperación tarde mas de lo que a priori parece.


----------



## bertok (20 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Respecto a ANR, yo no veo ese HCHi, lo que si hay es un doble suelo por ahí.
> 
> ME cito:



Ese corte del MACD tras una doble joroba no puede traer nada bueno ::::


----------



## ponzi (20 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ese corte del MACD tras una doble joroba no puede traer nada bueno ::::



Os vais a equivocar, se han fundido 1700 mill de fondo de comercio en un solo año y facturan bastante mas que en 2009.Se han dedicado 4 años a comprar competidores, a poco que el petroleo suba a máximos la gente volverá a tirar de carbón. Yo no compraría pero reconozco que Janus a largo plazo puede sacarse una buena rentabilidad.


----------



## bertok (20 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Os vais a equivocar, se han fundido 1700 mill de fondo de comercio en un solo año y facturan bastante mas que en 2009.Se han dedicado 4 años a comprar competidores, a poco que el petroleo suba a máximos la gente volverá a tirar de carbón. Yo no compraría pero reconozco que Janus a largo plazo puede sacarse una buena rentabilidad.



Espero comprarla pero la pauta de precios manda.

Apuesto por verla en más de 30 y si hay que esperar 8 años ..... se espera.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Os vais a equivocar, se han fundido 1700 mill de fondo de comercio en un solo año y facturan bastante mas que en 2009.Se han dedicado 4 años a comprar competidores, a poco que el petroleo suba a máximos la gente volverá a tirar de carbón. Yo no compraría pero reconozco que Janus a largo plazo puede sacarse una buena rentabilidad.



Me parece que no ha entrado todavía.:rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (20 Sep 2013)

http://m.cnnexpansion.com/negocios/2012/12/24/4-alpha-natural-resources

Esta cotizando por 1400 mill cuando en 2011 la compra que hizo ascendió a 7000 mill y en 2012 practicamente se ha fundido el fondo de comercio y mantiene mas de 1000 mill en caja.Ahora mismo deben 3000 mill y solo queda un FC de 500 mill.No parece un mal equipo gestor y el negocio esta prácticamente regalado


----------



## ponzi (20 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me parece que no ha entrado todavía.:rolleye:



Va a ser una acción puñetera, commodity y con un equipo gestor bastante bruto.Que hay un fondo de comercio de 2500 mill...da igual me fundo 1700 mill aunque lleve la acción a los 4-5 $


----------



## bertok (20 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> #4 Alpha Natural Resources - Negocios - CNNExpansion.com
> 
> Esta cotizando por 1400 mill cuando en 2011 la compra que hizo ascendió a 7000 mill y en 2012 practicamente se ha fundido el fondo de comercio y mantiene mas de 1000 mill en caja.Ahora mismo deben 3000 mill y solo queda un FC de 500 mill.No parece un mal equipo gestor y el negocio esta prácticamente regalado



Su problema es el shale gas y el puto negro que favorece el desastre medioambiental en un país de farmers.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Su problema es el shale gas y el puto negro que favorece el desastre medioambiental en un país de farmers.



Lo que me gusta de ese país es el los farmers tienen M16, y como le venga uno a tirarle mierda en su campo :8:


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Sep 2013)

Soy minero... desde 6,09. 

[YOUTUBE]q71it4hQERU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (20 Sep 2013)

Venderé las Prisas antes del cierre?? Me está empezando a quemar... y todo será que al cierre anuncien "algo". Pero tampoco hay movimiento en el día como para ello...

Respecto a ANR yo me había apuntado el objetivo del pullback del pirata... y ahí estoy esperando. Entraré a 5,7-5,5 con SL en 5,3-5,2...


----------



## ponzi (20 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Su problema es el shale gas y el puto negro que favorece el desastre medioambiental en un país de farmers.



Cuando pegas petardazos bajo el suelo y a tanta distancia las consecuencias a largo plazo pueden ser impredecibles.Mirar la que esta liando ACS con Castor.

Yo no en este tren no me voy a montar, no es mi filosofia de inversion .....pero os voy a dejar un regalo

http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/anr/short-interest

Seguir este listado, cuando empiecen a recomprar sera el momento de entrar


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Sep 2013)

bueno gaceleridos se acaba la semana , una muy buena semana para los humildes de corazón :Aplauso:

mantenemos los cortos Ibex con tres cojones , pasen buen finde y no olviden que MV volverá el lunes para dar la brasa :no:


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Sep 2013)

Alguien lo puso antes, pero qué gran verdad: El futuro es muy oscuro, trabajando en el carbón.

[YOUTUBE]JOaZl9htdGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (20 Sep 2013)

Oiga, gato, deje de dar el coñazo y váyase a comprar el nuevo ai-fón, que el reconocimiento de la huella tambien lee patas de gato...


[YOUTUBE]1OFW6Va1m5k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HisHoliness (20 Sep 2013)

Vendidas las Campofrio con un 8,5%....ya estaban poniéndose aburrida. Fijo que el lunes pelotazo...


----------



## amago45 (20 Sep 2013)

Nos quedamos comprados el fin de semana de botines y amperios ... 
a ver que pasa con el baranda Borbón y la baranda alemana


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay cosas que pueden haber cambiado. El pullback podría haberse hecho ya en el primer fibo y zona de soporte (los 6 y algo), hay que ver si es o no un fallo alcista lo de los últimos dias. Al cierre actualizo el gráfico.


----------



## Krim (20 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mantenemos los cortos Ibex con tres cojones , pasen buen finde y no olviden que MV volverá el lunes para dar la brasa :no:


----------



## atman (20 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hay cosas que pueden haber cambiado. El pullback podría haberse hecho ya en el primer fibo y zona de soporte (los 6 y algo), hay que ver si es o no un fallo alcista lo de los últimos dias. Al cierre actualizo el gráfico.



Es que si no llega, no entro... cuando entro fuera de los puntos que he visto bien, normalmente palmo.


----------



## bertok (20 Sep 2013)

Pata palo, esperamos ese gráfico al cierre :Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


>



el que ha ha ultimo ha ha mejor chaval 

que soy MV el zahorí , a mi me van a venir con subastitas :no:


----------



## atman (20 Sep 2013)

El VIX

[YOUTUBE]010KyIQjkTk[/YOUTUBE]

y las utilities en modo:


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Vendidas las Campofrio con un 8,5%....ya estaban poniéndose aburrida. Fijo que el lunes pelotazo...



El lunes no se, pero creo que a final de mes debe saberse algo de los chinos. Pero con la graaaaaaaan velocidad de subida que tiene, seguro que puedes entrar en alguna de las correcciones que tendrá.


----------



## HisHoliness (20 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> El lunes no se, pero creo que a final de mes debe saberse algo de los chinos. Pero con la graaaaaaaan velocidad de subida que tiene, seguro que puedes entrar en alguna de las correcciones que tendrá.



Desde luego si corrige por debajo de mi nivel de entrada anterior vuelvo a entrar...


----------



## loblesa (20 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tampoco veo sorprenente lo de ANR, un dia sube 30cents otro baja 40cents. Lo normal en este tipo de chicha....valores injustamente valorados



ya está tardando en llegar a los 5.7 ;-)


----------



## Algas (20 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Vendidas las Campofrio con un 8,5%....ya estaban poniéndose aburrida. Fijo que el lunes pelotazo...



Yo las aguanto, ya llevo medio año, con que tire hasta otro medio... todo sea por no compartir (tanto) con tontoro .

Va lenta, pero creo que la podemos exprimir más, mucho más :baba:


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Va a ser una acción puñetera, commodity y con un equipo gestor bastante bruto.Que hay un fondo de comercio de 2500 mill...da igual me fundo 1700 mill aunque lleve la acción a los 4-5 $



en el enlace que has puesto el fondo de comercio, ¿dónde de encuentra?
gracias


----------



## Janus (20 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si el carbón sube ANR subirá a 20. Yo no recomendaría estos valores para cualquiera,es jugar contra un futuro incierto y aunque han saneado el balance puede que la recuperación tarde mas de lo que a priori parece.



Os estáis calentando en exceso. Solo hay que esperar a ver la señal de compra.

Ojos antes que cerebro. Janus va a cantar su entrada cuando sea.


----------



## suima (20 Sep 2013)

Me cuelo en el hilo de los mayores... para preguntarles si alguien sabe algo de estas dos empresas:

Medgenics
Reneuron

Me han comentado que de aquí a un año pueden dar muy buenas plusvalias, y me estoy planteando si echarles unas monedillas como el que juega a las tragaperras...

Y ya de paso dar las gracias por sus posts con los que estoy aprendiendo un montón!

Saludos


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Sep 2013)

suima dijo:


> Me cuelo en el hilo de los mayores... para preguntarles si alguien sabe algo de estas dos empresas:
> 
> Medgenics
> Reneuron
> ...



Quien, Sandro Rey?


----------



## suima (20 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Quien, Sandro Rey?



Por dios... No me hagan buscar en google a ese tipo de personajes! :XX:
Bendita BBC...


----------



## Algas (20 Sep 2013)

Cantando las vergüenzas... me salí de MTS, a pesar de superar la resistencia de los 10,7€; perdió la directriz alcista . He palmado la comisión.

Ya habrá más oportunidades


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2013)

Medgenics +50% 3 dias. Gambleteo. Nos gusta.


----------



## atman (20 Sep 2013)

Reneuron al menos tiene un buen sitio para ponerle el Stop loss...

En Medgenics tiene resistencia ahí, esperaría al menos al pullback.

Pero cuidado que juntas no llegan a capitalizar siquiera lo que Prisa.


...y bueno... llámelo prejuicio y tal... pero pescar chicharros en aguas de la pérfida albión... son ganas de volverse sin una pierna...


----------



## paulistano (20 Sep 2013)

suima dijo:


> Por dios... No me hagan buscar en google a ese tipo de personajes! :XX:
> Bendita BBC...




Eso, búsquelo en Google....pero no haga como yo y pinche en el enlace que redirecciona a youtube:ouch:


[YOUTUBE]koUqyCuMZN8[/YOUTUBE]


Esta gente es de carcelehhh


----------



## atman (20 Sep 2013)

Y ya de lo mío reflexión los índices bajan medio punto, pero MS se deja 2,5, Anheuser/Inveb 2, y GE 1,35...

Los vólumenes por encima de la media.

A ustedes que les parece:... =^_^=


En Jnj y PG la cosa anda más tranquila, de momento....

ATT tambien en el primer grupo...


----------



## ponzi (20 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> en el enlace que has puesto el fondo de comercio, ¿dónde de encuentra?
> gracias




En el balance, el saldo vivo

Goodwill

En la cuenta de resultados, lo que se decide reducir ese año

Impairment Of Goodwill	

Eso, las depreciaciones y amortizaciones así como los costes de reestructuracion son los causantes de que este dando perdidas

Alpha





Janus dijo:


> Os estáis calentando en exceso. Solo hay que esperar a ver la señal de compra.
> 
> Ojos antes que cerebro. Janus va a cantar su entrada cuando sea.



Yo ya aviso que no pienso entrar, igual que no entre en sacyr, fcc o Prisa y eso que en algún post ya avisaba que podrían ser buenas inversiones a corto plazo. No van con mi filosofia de inversión

---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 19:55 ----------


Treasury Stock	-8.9	-50.5	-262.8	-270.3

Ademas otro valor añadido que poca gente esta viendo y que por como somos en europa no damos importancia...

Están recomprando acciones, tienen una autocartera de 270 millones


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> El VIX
> 
> y las utilities en modo:



Al lORO y a la plata les están pegando una buena hostia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2013)

@atman : caquita a caquita de murciélago sé forma el gran guano largamente esperado. :baba:


----------



## bertok (20 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> @atman : caquita a caquita de murciélago sé forma el gran guano largamente esperado. :baba:



oye bro, pásame una movie de esas que hay que ponerse pañal para verlas ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2013)

bertok:9935786 dijo:



> Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:
> 
> 
> > @atman : caquita a caquita de murciélago sé forma el gran guano largamente esperado. :baba:
> ...



Pues.. ahora veo que tengo por ahí. Tengo pendiente por ver outpost blacksun o algo así. Cuándo llegue a casa te lo paso sí no la has visto


----------



## atman (20 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Al lORO y a la plata les están pegando una buena hostia.



No sigo la plata, el oro 2,5 abajo... :

---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 20:14 ----------




bertok dijo:


> oye bro, pásame una movie de esas que hay que ponerse pañal para verlas ::::::



...nada como un finde relajado y tranquilo... ::

---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 20:15 ----------

Mmm. recordemos que a partir de hoy hay relevo en el Dow Jones... eso tiene que ser lo que le está haciendo ser más bajista que el resto y el efecto arrastre...

BofA, Alcoa y HP salen. Nike, GS y Visa entran.


El VIX sigue... jump! jump!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2013)

También puede poner el sálvame en telahinco.... ::


----------



## bertok (20 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> No sigo la plata, el oro 2,5 abajo... :
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 20:14 ----------
> 
> ...



hamijo, los fines de semana son de intenso entrenamiento ::
[YOUTUBE]8dsf4WMrh58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2013)

B, el águila se ha posado.


----------



## bertok (20 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> B, el águila se ha posado.



Bro, ese águila parece un B-52 y pesa demasiado.

Necesito una paloma ::::::


----------



## tarrito (20 Sep 2013)

no me sean malas vainas y compartan en abierto :no:

Go Calderón goooooo !!!! :Baile:


----------



## Janus (20 Sep 2013)

[YOUTUBE]8fijggq5R6w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Sep 2013)

Atman menuda recuperación en EGLE (como barrieron stops a primera hora)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Bro, ese águila parece un B-52 y pesa demasiado.
> 
> Necesito una paloma ::::::



a 1Mb/s se posa ágil como un colibrí 


Si no, prueba con esto:

Outpost: Black Sun (2012) - YIFY Torrents

Voy a ver que tal esta:

Scenic Route (2013) 1080p - YIFY Torrents

---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 21:28 ----------

Nos están haciendo un francés ahora mismo.... ::


----------



## bertok (20 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> a 1Mb/s se posa ágil como un colibrí
> 
> 
> Si no, prueba con esto:
> ...



Esta debe estar bien

[YOUTUBE]ufUQWpEkbf0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Sep 2013)

Genial el nuevo avatar. Vaya fondo de armario, cabrian todos los zapatos de Imelda Marcos


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Sep 2013)

Bueno, parece, de momento, según va la cosa, que a los "enfants de la patrie" les estamos dando un repasito. A ver si en la segunda parte no la liamos.

En ANR vamos a acabar pidiendo la hora al árbitro.

---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 21:47 ----------

La plata cae más de un 6%


----------



## bertok (20 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Bueno, parece, de momento, según va la cosa, que a los "enfants de la patrie" les estamos dando un repasito. A ver si en la segunda parte no la liamos.
> 
> En ANR vamos a acabar pidiendo la hora al árbitro.
> 
> ...



Los mercados son un fake global. Las inyecciones del judío han creado una distorsión más grande que el propio mercado.

Los metales se caen desde hace tiempo y sólo aguanta el SP porque lo está comprando entero la Reserva Federal.


----------



## ponzi (20 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Su problema es el shale gas y el puto negro que favorece el desastre medioambiental en un país de farmers.



Yo soy apolítico pero a mi Obama no me gusta ni un pelo

http://www.telam.com.ar/movil/notas/201309/31734-barack-obama-un-contradictorio-nobel-de-la-paz.html

Los Bush al lado de el han sido simples aficionados. Desde que esta Obama Oriente medio es un polvorín.


----------



## ponzi (20 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los mercados son un fake global. Las inyecciones del judío han creado una distorsión más grande que el propio mercado.
> 
> Los metales se caen desde hace tiempo y sólo aguanta el SP porque lo está comprando entero la Reserva Federal.



Con el sp hay que tener cuidado, en usa las empresas pueden recomprar casi todo el accionariado.Yo creo que acabaremos vía inflación y como ya ha dicho Janus, las empresas usanas van a cambiar papelitos sin valor por activos reales, nos van a meter un fake a todo el mundo apoteósico.


----------



## bertok (20 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Con el sp hay que tener cuidado, en usa las empresas pueden recomprar casi todo el accionariado.Yo creo que acabaremos vía inflación y como ya ha dicho Janus, las empresas usanas van a cambiar papelitos sin valor por activos reales, nos van a meter un fake a todo el mundo apoteósico.



No lo veo claro.

En europa no les dejarán los gobiernos y en el resto del mundo, los chinacos tienen los mismos papelacos de colores.

Creo que los usanos comprarán competencia usana sobrevalorada, al igual que hiceron en gran medida en la dotcom


----------



## ponzi (20 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No lo veo claro.
> 
> En europa no les dejarán los gobiernos y en el resto del mundo, los chinacos tienen los mismos papelacos de colores.
> 
> Creo que los usanos comprarán competencia usana sobrevalorada, al igual que hiceron en gran medida en la dotcom



Por ejemplo mira si al final nadie pone la pasta a Telecom Italia...puede que entre ATT y en España pues yo creo que ono es muy goloso. Hay empresas usanas que tienen mas de 100.000 mill en efectivo, en Europa pocas empresas valen mas de 100k.Y sobre los gobiernos no te creas en Europa se puede comprar y vender todo, ponen 5000 mill mas en algún paraíso fiscal y asunto arreglado.


----------



## nombre (20 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No lo veo claro.
> 
> En europa no les dejarán los gobiernos y en el resto del mundo, los chinacos tienen los mismos papelacos de colores.
> 
> Creo que los usanos comprarán competencia usana sobrevalorada, al igual que hiceron en gran medida en la dotcom





Es justo lo que se ha visto en la TEF de ponzi :fiufiu:


PD: bueno el gobierno vino a decir que TEF, IBE, REP y no se si alguna más eran intocables, las demás ya veremos


----------



## ponzi (20 Sep 2013)

nombre dijo:


> Es justo lo que se ha visto en la TEF de ponzi :fiufiu:



Solo pueden entrar en empresas en problemas o pequeñas que pasen desapercibidas y sacando el talonario

Un ejemplo de que estamos hablando


GE----245.000 mill $
Siemens----79.000 mill €

En Europa tenemos auténticos gigantes por menos de 100.000 mill


----------



## bertok (20 Sep 2013)

Tito Faber sentando cátedra

[YOUTUBE]5xpf-SaRDVI[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 21:50 ----------

Buenas noches shurs

[YOUTUBE]DfiOdYOiBb4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (20 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Tito Faber sentando cátedra
> 
> [YOUTUBE]5xpf-SaRDVI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 21:50 ----------



No pueden parar la maquina, va a ser bonito el experimento a nivel global


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2013)

*[Alpha Natural Resources]* A.K.A. El carbón no es un chicharón, es inversión.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (21 Sep 2013)

Tenéis alguna hipótesis del timing del batacazo de las bolsas americanas ?

(a propósito de la adicción de tito Bernie)


----------



## ghkghk (21 Sep 2013)

No es maridaje al uso pero... Muy rico!







Ps. Carnaza para los chistes de Gaybus 

Ps2. Cuando CAF valga 420 euros alguien dirá algo...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Sep 2013)

R3v3, llevas plata física o papelines?

BTW, cuidadín con perder 18.6$ :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 21-sep-2013 at 01:08 ----------

@ghkghk: Cuida la ingesta de hidratos por la noche... ::


----------



## ghkghk (21 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> R3v3, llevas plata física o papelines?
> 
> BTW, cuidadín con perder 18.6$ :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



No sabía que lo importante fuese la noche, sino las horas antes de acostarse 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## darwinn (21 Sep 2013)

Algo de continental? Como he dicho ha tenido una subida espectacular y la empresa va como un tiro record tras record anual


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No sabía que lo importante fuese la noche, sino las horas antes de acostarse
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Digestión pesada,
erección descartada.

:no: :no: :no:


----------



## ghkghk (21 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Digestión pesada,
> erección descartada.
> 
> :no: :no: :no:



No, no, no...

En la capital del Turia somos muy modernos, 
ella con sus amigas y los chicos a ponernos...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Sep 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Algo de continental? Como he dicho ha tenido una subida espectacular y la empresa va como un tiro record tras record anual



Esta sobrecomprada, no me extrañaría que fuese a los 109. No compraría ahora, da vértigo, no?


----------



## tarrito (21 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No, no, no...
> 
> En la capital del Turia somos muy modernos,
> ella con sus amigas y los chicos a ponernos...
> ...



[YOUTUBE]2oW34YGCeAo[/YOUTUBE]

"a ponerse, a ponerse que luego todo son prisas" ::

addemás siendo valensiano ... algo de la Ruta sí cataría ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No, no, no...
> 
> En la capital del Turia somos muy modernos,
> ella con sus amigas y los chicos a ponernos...
> ...



Sois unos parguelas. Aquí en el sur se sale con la novia, se la trata como una reina, se la mima, se la acompaña a casa, se la acuesta y luego, se va uno con los colegas a ponerse siego pisco. ::

Edito: lo subrayado no es mandatory 

---------- Post added 21-sep-2013 at 01:38 ----------

Ostras esa es la cancion de 

ROJAS,VERDES y AMARILLAS


Joder que canción. Hoy estaría censurada. Prueba definitiva del ocaso de occidente.


4 ruedas tiene mi coche
4 pastillas me como esta noche!


:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## mpbk (21 Sep 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Algo de continental? Como he dicho ha tenido una subida espectacular y la empresa va como un tiro record tras record anual



hasta 140 tiene subida.......no debe perder los 114

---------- Post added 21-sep-2013 at 02:44 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esta sobrecomprada, no me extrañaría que fuese a los 109. No compraría ahora, da vértigo, no?



fue muy legal en marzo de 2009 en hacer el minimo justo en soporte....


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Sep 2013)

Los hidratos son muy energéticos, si no los quemas antes de 6 horas se convierten en grasa, claro que en su caso son michelines sanos  Los casados, como os dejáis. 

@GT: 200oz en monedas. Espero ver la plata más abajo, JP la tiene que tirar más para el despioje, aún le faltan un par de hachazos bajistas y esos 18 probablemente los veremos. Yo sigo a lo mío, buy and hold, long term (3-5 años). 



ghkghk dijo:


> No sabía que lo importante fuese la noche, sino las horas antes de acostarse
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2





Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nómada65 (21 Sep 2013)

Esta es mi primera intervención aquí, asi que no me devoren por favor. En mi humilde opinión el Ibex 35 inflado, no refleja la situación económica y real del dia a dia en España. Igual que el precio de mercado ficticio del oro, nada tiene que ver con su valor real. Todo humo y manipulación, en definitiva espuma y ya esta.
Saludos:o


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2013)

You're welcome Nómada.

Mercado de ilusiones y nuevos paradigmas. Esto ya lo hemos visto en el pasado ... el final está escrito.


----------



## Nómada65 (21 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> You're welcome Nómada.
> 
> Mercado de ilusiones y nuevos paradigmas. Esto ya lo hemos visto en el pasado ... el final está escrito.



Sr. Bertok, un placer como siempre el leerle.

Saludos


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Sep 2013)

Pandoro no es una ilusión, tenga cuidado ahí fuera y nunca cierre los largos en latunes. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2013)

Nómada65 dijo:


> Esta es mi primera intervención aquí, asi que no me devoren por favor. En mi humilde opinión el Ibex 35 inflado, no refleja la situación económica y real del dia a dia en España. Igual que el precio de mercado ficticio del oro, nada tiene que ver con su valor real. Todo humo y manipulación, en definitiva espuma y ya esta.
> Saludos:o



Enhorabuena por atreverse a aportar.

En mi humilde opinión, la bolsa refleja el flujo de entrada y salida de capital lo cual no tiene por qué ver mucho con el estado de la economía y sí con la decisión de los grandes inversores internacionales de decidir por una geografía u otra (o activos). Esa decisión tiene mucho que ver con la diferencia relativa de otras.

Un ejemplo: un activo que acumula grandes plusvalías porque ha tenido su momento ................. es objeto de salidas importantes (y bajadas por ende) si el dinero decide irse a otro activo con peores fundamentales pero más recorrido de mejora.


----------



## Nómada65 (21 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Enhorabuena por atreverse a aportar.
> 
> En mi humilde opinión, la bolsa refleja el flujo de entrada y salida de capital lo cual no tiene por qué ver mucho con el estado de la economía y sí con la decisión de los grandes inversores internacionales de decidir por una geografía u otra (o activos). Esa decisión tiene mucho que ver con la diferencia relativa de otras.
> 
> Un ejemplo: un activo que acumula grandes plusvalías porque ha tenido su momento ................. es objeto de salidas importantes (y bajadas por ende) si el dinero decide irse a otro activo con peores fundamentales pero más recorrido de mejora.



Creo entender lo que Ud. dice, es decir si los inversores extranjeros/nativos ven posibilidad de sacar tajada, invierten en empresas Ibex y este de rebote, sube con la pasta que entra a espuertas aunque el País este cerca de la bancarrota. :|


----------



## Hinel (21 Sep 2013)

*Sp*

Para aquellos que tengan pensado operar el próximo viernes 27 de Septiembre;

A parte de la alta volatilidad esperada: speech de Mario Draghi, y los datos de IPC de Alemania y algunos mas de US, también se debería considerar esto:


----------



## juanfer (21 Sep 2013)

Nómada65 dijo:


> Esta es mi primera intervención aquí, asi que no me devoren por favor. En mi humilde opinión el Ibex 35 inflado, no refleja la situación económica y real del dia a dia en España. Igual que el precio de mercado ficticio del oro, nada tiene que ver con su valor real. Todo humo y manipulación, en definitiva espuma y ya esta.
> Saludos:o



El gobierno solo usa el Ibex y la prima de riesgo como enarbolar brotes verdes. Muchos inversores están entrando en los valores patrios y esto no va a terminar bien.


----------



## BlueLaser (21 Sep 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> Para aquellos que tengan pensado operar el próximo viernes 27 de Septiembre;
> 
> A parte de la alta volatilidad esperada: speech de Mario Draghi, y los datos de IPC de Alemania y algunos mas de US, también se debería considerar esto:



Si aceptamos la frase "rentabilidades pasadas no aseguran rentabilidades futuras", tambien debería ser cierta su opuesta, no?


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Si aceptamos la frase "rentabilidades pasadas no aseguran rentabilidades futuras", tambien debería ser cierta su opuesta, no?



Con esto me ha dejado desarmada ¿que frase debo aceptar? La de "rentabilidades futuras no aseguran rentabilidades pasadas o bien rentabilidades pasadas SI aseguran rentabilidades futuras, esta última es obviamente fake . Lo tengo comprobado


----------



## pocoyoyo (21 Sep 2013)

La bolsa va a quebrar y vais a quedar sin nada por avariciosos.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (21 Sep 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ps2. Cuando CAF valga 420 euros alguien dirá algo...



Ayer mismo estaba mirando el gráfico y es espectacular la temporadita que lleva. Con tu precio de entrada (¿280?) y este mes de septiembre... así da gusto cobrar dividendos y buyandholdear, felicidades.



darwinn dijo:


> Algo de continental? Como he dicho ha tenido una subida espectacular y la empresa va como un tiro record tras record anual



Con la pinta del gráfico y lo que tú decías, parece buena opción para el medio plazo, pero también creo se tendría que poder entrar algo más abajo.

---------- Post added 21-sep-2013 at 13:33 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Con esto me ha dejado desarmada ¿que frase debo aceptar? La de "rentabilidades futuras no aseguran rentabilidades pasadas o bien rentabilidades pasadas SI aseguran rentabilidades futuras, esta última es obviamente fake . Lo tengo comprobado



Me imagino que se refiere a "malos cierres de mes pasados no garantizan malos cierres futuros". 8:


----------



## BlueLaser (21 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Con esto me ha dejado desarmada ¿que frase debo aceptar? La de "rentabilidades futuras no aseguran rentabilidades pasadas o bien rentabilidades pasadas SI aseguran rentabilidades futuras, esta última es obviamente fake . Lo tengo comprobado



Mi frase (confusa, como la de mi firma) se referia al gráfico en el que se veia que los ultimos 2 dias de septiembre, en el pasado, habian implicado la caida de un increible 0,83% en el SP , si extrapolar del pasado en las rentabilidades es "anatema", porque nos emperramos en creer que es adecuado extrapolar del pasado en las pérdidas? :


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2013)

Nómada65 dijo:


> Creo entender lo que Ud. dice, es decir si los inversores extranjeros/nativos ven posibilidad de sacar tajada, invierten en empresas Ibex y este de rebote, sube con la pasta que entra a espuertas aunque el País este cerca de la bancarrota. :|



Así es. Lo que suben los precios son las compras. Una empresa puede estar muy bien financieramente (ahí tienes muchas de las que postea Ponzi) pero no suben porque los inversores meten su dinero en otras que están aún mejor. Incluso puede pasar que los inversores la vendan para irse a otros activos con lo que lo que se verían son bajadas a pesar de que la empresa es magnífica.

Tengan mucho cuidado los próximos meses, yo voy a ser especialmente cuidadoso porque no voy a estropear una magnífico año de reward (cantado en riguroso directo), porque hay muchos techos formados en tiempo largo. Así es cómo se forman los techos. Después guano del guapo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> La bolsa va a quebrar y vais a quedar sin nada por avariciosos.



hombre bombillo!!!


Si quiebra me compro esto








Estamos preparados para el guano largamente esperado.

[Ts, Ts, la bolsa no quiebra. Quiebran las empresas ::]


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hombre bombillo!!!
> 
> 
> Si quiebra me compro esto
> ...



Lo que unos denominan infierno otros lo llamamos hogar. El guano le va a reventar al manirroto y empufado.

Me pongo a ver ...

[YOUTUBE]RQ_KNZ4ADGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2013)

Yo he encontrado ya la luz. Me libero de todas las herramientas y creencias que sistematizaban mi día a día inversor. Me abrazo al conocimiento virtual de los números que encierran la esencia del alma que proyecta la conciencia en el convencimiento de que el éxito y el fracaso son dos caras de la misma moneda: la ilusión de un matrix de sentimientos en los que la verdad no existe sino que interpreta como modificamos los resultados de nuestra presencia que deforma el matrix pseudocausal de la naturaleza.

La bolsa es un reflejo del sabio mecanismo donde se purga a los parásitos del matrix: aquellos que succionan valor de la red y no aportan. Son alimento de los más ambiciosos.

Llevo meses escarbando en el subconsciente de mentes y almas abducidas por el color del dinero que están atrapadas en diferentes hilos y post. Ha sido duro e intenso pero ya encontré la señal del profeta Napalm. *HEMOS CONSEGUIDO IDENTIFICAR EL NIVEL SP DEL GUANO*.

Vamos con la demostración científica de los números que no dejan de ser las letras del matrix que permea el dipolo de lo bueno y lo malo, del bien y del mal, del ganar y el perder, del blanco y el negro, del rico y del pobre. Es el sistema de la competitividad para el avance del sistema en su globalidad. La sangre de unos mejora el sistema.

Como buenos guanistas, queremos bajadas del 100%. Que reviente todo así que queremos 100%,100%,100%,100%,100% ..... Para la mayoría de los valores usanos sus picos fueron en 2007. Es decir, hace 6 años. Entonces el siguiente es el del guano, el 7 año desde los máximos en miles de valores usanos desde 2007. Es decir en 2014 que además confirma que la suma de sus dígitos es también 7. No hay duda, son 7 años.* Apunten esta referencia, será a principios de 2014*.
Ya hemos dicho que es el 7th año pero eso no nos dice el nivel de vuelta. Tenemos que encontrarlo. Para ello, vamos a relacionar 7 años de espera el deseo de ver a nivel de valores concretos bajadas de hasta el 100%. Aquí estuve trabado muchos meses porque sentía que tenía las herramientas pero no conseguía interpretarlas hasta que un día estaba pensando en digital y me dije 100%,100%,100%,100%.... es lo mismo que 100100100100100..... y que los 7 primeros dígitos son el 1001001 que en binario son 73.

Ya tengo que será en 2014 (espero que a principios) y que el nivel del SP está en algún rincón que tiene el 73. Puede ser el 1730, el 2073, el 2730 ..... Dios quiera que sea el 1730 porque el 2073 está lejos y haría mucho daño a los osos.

Pero me faltaba algo, necesitaba una señal de que ese número 73, surgido, de los números que gobiernan el tiempo y la definición del matrix, me lanzase una señal concreta de por qué hoy lo he descubierto tras muchos meses de esfuerzo.

Nuevamente los números tienen la esencia del mecanismo virtual que permea el matrix. Curioso que 7x3 (que forman el 73) tiene como resultado el 21. *Hoy es día 21 por lo que es muy revelador que sea exactamente hoy cuando lo he encontrado*. Este número no me dice nada más y necesito una confirmación de que no es una casualidad. Soy consciente de que la verdad del sistema está en el sentimiento contrario (posición de unos pocos contra la tendencia de los muchos) y en el reverso de las monedas así que lo dí la vuelta y me quedé con el 12.
Aquí tiene que estar la respuesta, en el número y en su opuesto: en el 73, en el 37, en el 12 y en el 21

Bingo: la dupla 73/37 se relaciona con la dupla 21/12 en que 7x3 es 21. Pero también 73 es el ventiunavo (21) número primo. Y el 37 es el doceavo (12) número primo.

Amigos, he visto la luz. El matrix es una secuencia de sucesos bien predefinidos desde el comienzo y es el 21 la clave temporal. Por eso, hoy día 21 he conseguido encontrar y demostrar que el guano llegará al SP a comienzos del 2014 sobre el nivel de 1*73*0.

Ahora bien, cual sería el primer objetivo de bajada contundente?. Lo he encontrado en la guija del matrix.


Si encuentran las variables definidas mediante una letra y las suman verán que sale 450. Este es un número mágico en el matrix. Si a 1730 le quitan 450 pipos se quedarán en 1280 que es exactamente el nivel en el que allá por el 2/7/2012 dejaron claro que, con velón verde como mandan los cánones, había que inflar e inflar. *Primer bajadón de 450 pipos*. Ahí lo decimos.

No me llamen loco ni raro, simplemente el profeta del reward.:
Algunos no lo entendéis porque no es fácil navegar por las tuberías del sistema. Algunos tenéis la sangre que hará avanzar al sistema.:8:

What's your side?.



P.D: Mathematics may not teach us how to add love or minus hate. But it gives us every reason to hope that every problem has a solution. However, I need to say "Mr Math, please grow up and solve your own problems, I'm tired of solving them for you"::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Sep 2013)

@Janus:


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> @Janus:



Mira esa guija del matrix, tú que ya has demostrado que tienes buen nivel analítico.


----------



## pocoyoyo (21 Sep 2013)

Va a reventar como en la gran depresion y no vais a recuperar ni un centimo,va a ser toda la bolsa como una bankia.


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Va a reventar como en la gran depresion y no vais a recuperar ni un centimo,va a ser toda la bolsa como una bankia.



Nos pondremos cortos para ganar el dinero que tu gobierno te chupará para rescatar al sistema.


----------



## pocoyoyo (21 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Nos pondremos cortos para ganar el dinero que tu gobierno te chupará para rescatar al sistema.



El stop loss no servira de nada,todo el dinero de las acciones no seran devueltas a vuestras cuentas corrientes,saquen todo el dinero e inviertanlo en una huerta con gallinas.


----------



## sr.anus (21 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Va a reventar como en la gran depresion y no vais a recuperar ni un centimo,va a ser toda la bolsa como una bankia.



se te ve entendido, cuentanos mas


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> El stop loss no servira de nada,todo el dinero de las acciones no seran devueltas a vuestras cuentas corrientes,saquen todo el dinero e inviertanlo en una huerta con gallinas.



El modo corto funciona un poco diferente al stop loss.

Es un crédito que tenemos que devolver al mercado. Primero vendemos lo que no tenemos y después usamos ese dinero para recomprar. Estamos bien cubiertos.


----------



## tarrito (21 Sep 2013)

ya hora, por fin llegó el Maestro y se mostró ante nosotros

monlovi son 3 sílabas y 7 letras ... por si le sirve de algo ::

no se habrá visto la saga de Matrix intercalando la serie Touch y para finalizar la peli de Pi ??? ienso:


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> ya hora, por fin llegó el Maestro y se mostró ante nosotros
> 
> monlovi son 3 sílabas y 7 letras ... por si le sirve de algo ::
> 
> no se habrá visto la saga de Matrix intercalando la serie Touch y para finalizar la peli de Pi ??? ienso:



It's a disclosure.


----------



## pocoyoyo (21 Sep 2013)

El din se acerca,ninguna triquiñuela os salvara de perder todo en ese bingo,se va a ve un follon que no saben donde san metio,vuestro amado bernanke el no te apalanque sera odiado por todos.


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2013)

Me pongo el avatar de torero, creo que hoy sí lo merezco.


----------



## tarrito (21 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> El din se acerca,ninguna triquiñuela os salvara de perder todo en ese bingo,se va a ve un follon que no saben donde san metio,vuestro amado bernanke el no te apalanque sera odiado por todos.



el DIN se acerca !!! :ouch: :XX: :XX:

estoy por ponérmelo de firma 

edito: 
prefiero como animador del hilo al Jato, si hay que poner pastuki para que venga los fines de semana, pues se pone ... pero no nos mande aficionados, Jracias )


----------



## pocoyoyo (21 Sep 2013)

No voy a escribir mas en este hilo,cada uno que haga lo que quiera con su dinero,recordareis el dia en que os adverti el colapso economico mundial.


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> No voy a escribir mas en este hilo,cada uno que haga lo que quiera con su dinero,recordareis el dia en que os adverti el colapso economico mundial.



Fue el día 21!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]Bc9vHeGNTY0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (21 Sep 2013)

buena peli


----------



## ponzi (21 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Así es. Lo que suben los precios son las compras. Una empresa puede estar muy bien financieramente (ahí tienes muchas de las que postea Ponzi) pero no suben porque los inversores meten su dinero en otras que están aún mejor. Incluso puede pasar que los inversores la vendan para irse a otros activos con lo que lo que se verían son bajadas a pesar de que la empresa es magnífica.
> 
> Tengan mucho cuidado los próximos meses, yo voy a ser especialmente cuidadoso porque no voy a estropear una magnífico año de reward (cantado en riguroso directo), porque hay muchos techos formados en tiempo largo. Así es cómo se forman los techos. Después guano del guapo.





Yo tengo destripada tu operativa y la metodología tiene bastante merito. Esa es la clave para entender el mercado, una cosa es precio y otra muy diferente valor, es la primera lección que cualquiera que se acerque a este mundo debería aprender.A corto plazo el mercado se mueve por los instintos mas básicos del ser humano, codicia y pánico, es la única forma de entender los picos y suelos del mercado. Sin embargo a largo plazo es como una maquina de relojería , no hay nada mas preciso. No me gusta hacer cabalas pero el primer trimestre de 2014 puede ser divertido a nivel bursátil.




pocoyoyo dijo:


> Va a reventar como en la gran depresion y no vais a recuperar ni un centimo,va a ser toda la bolsa como una bankia.



En la gran depresión al contrario de lo que muchos piensan fue uno de los mejores momentos para invertir de la historia. En toda la historia del sp500 mirar cuantos años cerro en negativo?Ponerse corto si aciertas el timing puede ser muy rentable pero a la larga tienes las de perder.


----------



## pocoyoyo (21 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo tengo destripada tu operativa y la metodología tiene bastante merito. Esa es la clave para entender el mercado, una cosa es precio y otra muy diferente valor, es la primera lección que cualquiera que se acerque a este mundo debería aprender.A corto plazo el mercado se mueve por los instintos mas básicos del ser humano, codicia y pánico, es la única forma de entender los picos y suelos del mercado. Sin embargo a largo plazo es como una maquina de relojería , no hay nada mas preciso. No me gusta hacer cabalas pero el primer trimestre de 2014 puede ser divertido a nivel bursátil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si te cae un misil en casa no sirve de nada.


----------



## paulistano (21 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> No voy a escribir mas en este hilo,cada uno que haga lo que quiera con su dinero,recordareis el dia en que os adverti el colapso economico mundial.



Aqui no se echa a nadie, pasese cuando quiera.



pocoyoyo dijo:


> Si te cae un misil en casa no sirve de nada.



Pero no decia que no volvia a escribir en este hilo??

Misiles?. Era el hilo de Siria??:fiufiu:


Para realizar esas afirmaciones hay que entender un poco que es el sistema financiero.

Algunos estais obsesionados con el guano, el lonchafinismo y el madmax, que pasan los años, no llega el momento y se os pasa el arroz!!!

Burbuja es la biblia, pero hay que interpretarla y no creerse todo lo que los profetas dicen al pie de la letra.


----------



## ponzi (21 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Si te cae un misil en casa no sirve de nada.



Cocacola o Philip morris seguirán, no te preocupes. Es simplemente un enfoque histórico , fíjate incluso Bmw que acabo con sus fabricas destrozadas después de la guerra consiguió remontar.Hay ejemplos para dar y tomar.En la república de weimar quienes tenían acciones de VW no perdieron nada, es mas pocos años después ya estaban ganando dinero.Y esto es extrapolable a Mexico,Argentina....Cuando haces experimentos con la moneda "Siempre" acaba mal.Lo que si es verdad y en eso te doy la razón es que cuando EEUU o Alemania se constipen el pánico inversor a corto plazo puede llevarse todo lo que haya por medio, pero es eso solo a corto plazo.


----------



## pocoyoyo (21 Sep 2013)

Vamos a pasar mas hambre que los perros de las chabolas.


----------



## paulistano (21 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Vamos a pasar mas hambre que los perros de las chabolas.



Es lamentable. Cada vez veo mas gente cogiendo cosas de los cubos de basura.

Hoy a una señora de unos 80 años, con su bata rosa....pufff...te quedas jodido:abajo:


----------



## alimon (21 Sep 2013)

@janus
Menudo analisis que te has marcado hoy, mezcla de astrología, numerologia, y algo de bolsa. La verdad, es que tus post suelen ser interesantes y útiles y muchos hemos ganado pasta. Pero este de hoy, no se que has desayunado, pero esa mezcla de matrix, con predicción numerologica y casi astrológica no se de donde la has sacado. Casi parece más un post de Sandro rey que algo serio la verdad.

Al troll pocoyoyo ese, poco decirle aparte de que vuelva a su puta cueva.

Guano tendremos, seguro, pero como no va a ser la próxima semana, os anticipo cual creo que será el valor de moda: Ezentis.

Se le pueden sacar 3k a 10k dependiendo de vuestro apalancamiento o no. 

Mañana si puedo colgare un pequeño análisis técnico, pero ya anticipó que mi intención es arrancar la semana con entré 200k y 400k acciones de este valor.


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo he encontrado ya la luz. Me libero de todas las herramientas y creencias que sistematizaban mi día a día inversor. Me abrazo al conocimiento virtual de los números que encierran la esencia del alma que proyecta la conciencia en el convencimiento de que el éxito y el fracaso son dos caras de la misma moneda: la ilusión de un matrix de sentimientos en los que la verdad no existe sino que interpreta como modificamos los resultados de nuestra presencia que deforma el matrix pseudocausal de la naturaleza.
> 
> La bolsa es un reflejo del sabio mecanismo donde se purga a los parásitos del matrix: aquellos que succionan valor de la red y no aportan. Son alimento de los más ambiciosos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Sep 2013)

Algo asi?


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Es lamentable. Cada vez veo mas gente cogiendo cosas de los cubos de basura.
> 
> Hoy a una señora de unos 80 años, con su bata rosa....pufff...te quedas jodido:abajo:



Monte Canelo ya no es lo que era :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Algo asi?



Tienes algún pequeño error pero la mayoría bien. La guía es el número mágico del matrix: el 450. Céntrate en el 6, cualquier número mágico en el matrix tiene el 7 o un número que contiene el 7.


Te has fijado que la guija del matrix es un 9x9?. Eso es 81 cuya diferencia es el 7. Revelador.
Te has fijado también que 9+9 son 18 cuya diferencia es 7 y que además es el opuesto de 81?. Revelador.

El matrix, como decía en otro hilo, es una codificación de los números sobre palabras que desunen a los pueblos para enfrentarlos. El idioma de los números es universal y codifican los flujos de información del matrix. Para otros post, dejaré quién gobierna el matrix y porqué los números son utilizados para cofidicar sus mensajes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tienes algún pequeño error pero la mayoría bien. La guía es el número mágico del matrix: el 450.



Pues yo lo veo consistente

81+1=82 /2 =41

6+76=82 /2=41

39-8=31=74-43

(74+39)/2=61

74-49=35=43-8

las diagonales creo que bien hechas.... ienso:


edit: Los números que se pueden usar son el 1,6,8,39,41,43,74,76,81

En mi selebro es consistente ::


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues yo lo veo consistente
> 
> 81+1=82 /2 =41
> 
> ...



Cambia el 6 por el 87. El gobierno de la guija se guía por las verticales ::

Te añadido info en el post anterior.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cambia el 6 por el 87. El gobierno de la guija se guía por las verticales ::
> 
> Te añadido info en el post anterior.



87 no se puede usar :no. Números distintos del 1 al 81 (9x9)


Voy a por un helado


----------



## overdrive1979 (21 Sep 2013)

Os muestro esta encuesta aquí para que os animéis a votar, ya que muchos de vosotros soléis acertar bastante con los vaivenes de los mercados. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...es-alemanas-nuestra-prima-y-nuestro-bono.html


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2013)

Os perdéis en los detalles.

[YOUTUBE]Ffq6JCdD4ns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 87 no se puede usar :no. Números distintos del 1 al 81 (9x9)
> 
> 
> Voy a por un helado



Es 87 porque además son 11 más que el número final de esa fila que por cierto has codificado muy bien. Salvo un poquito de desajuste, ya tienes el conocimiento para navegar por el matrix.

---------- Post added 21-sep-2013 at 18:37 ----------

Lo voy a decir una sola vez:


El matrix es un hiperbulk de energía que solo admite ciertos niveles de estado (de alguna forma el ser humano está aprendiendo a comprender la mecánica cuántico la cual no es más que un somera visión de cómo funciona el "intra" del matrix).

Lo que vivimos es el transitar entre los estados y son los números los que determinan la codificación de esos tránsitos. Los números primos determinan los códigos de tránsito entre caminos directos y los números compuestos determinan los tránsitos que requieren el paso por niveles intermedios. Por eso, todo número compuesto se puede descomponer en números primos indicando así que existen caminos directos entre los estados intermedios.

Una vez en un estado, el ser humano experimenta un sentir propio de ese estado. Como podréis apreciar, hay muchos estados que tienen el sentir "pena, derrota, minusvalía, pringao,.....".

Frotaros los ojos, pensad de otra manera y conseguiréis entender al sistema. Pero recordad: los números determinan el transitar de estado a estado.

La muerte es el sentir de un estado final que no admite camino hacia atrás ni tránsito hacia ningún otro estado. A la muerte siempre se llega a través de un número primo que es el 1.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es 87 porque además son 11 más que el número final de esa fila que por cierto has codificado muy bien. Salvo un poquito de desajuste, ya tienes el conocimiento para navegar por el matrix.



pero entonces el 6 no es usado. ienso: Además, fíjate que la suma cualquier pareja de números de la fila o columna central suman 82 (emparejados simétricamente con respecto al centro)

was fun!


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> pero entonces el 6 no es usado. ienso: Además, fíjate que la suma cualquier pareja de números de la fila o columna central suman 82 (emparejados simétricamente con respecto al centro)
> 
> was fun!



Creo que has conseguido ver la codificación del matrix pero aún no la entiendes del todo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Sep 2013)

Con algunos post de este hilo se podría escribir un libro de relatos cortos impresionante. 
Me ha gustado su aportación Janus. 

PD: Hacía semanas que no se nos colaba un loco por aquí, y lo echaba en falta, junto a las comparativas de relojes, coches, ginebras..... suerte que aún se ven algunas boobs y webs de lumis. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Sep 2013)

Y usted R3v3 tiene un relato pendiente. Uno truculento.


----------



## BlueLaser (21 Sep 2013)

Lo de más abajo es producto de fumar pepinos. Niños, no lo hagais en vuestras casas. 



Janus dijo:


> Es 87 porque además son 11 más que el número final de esa fila que por cierto has codificado muy bien. Salvo un poquito de desajuste, ya tienes el conocimiento para navegar por el matrix.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-sep-2013 at 18:37 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y usted R3v3 tiene un relato pendiente. Uno truculento.



Precio y dirección. ::

Los detalles son ornamento intrascendente.


----------



## tarrito (21 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y usted R3v3 tiene un relato pendiente. Uno truculento.








:baba: :baba:


----------



## BlueLaser (21 Sep 2013)

Hoygan!

Ke me disen de estos balores? Hustede vusotroh himbertiriais en ellos algún sentimillo?

Ezentis
Acerinox
Europac
Cementos Portland

Grasiah de antebraso!


----------



## Tono (21 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo he encontrado ya la luz. Me libero de todas las herramientas y creencias que sistematizaban mi día a día inversor....










Janus, he leído tu exposición detenidamente... 3 veces!!! 
Espero que nos estés tomando el pelo después de una noche de juerga y subidón.
Voy a correr una horita y oxigenar las neuronas. No sé si es que ayer me pasé con el Albariño y tengo escasez de acetilcolina, lo que hace que la codificación del Matrix, así expuesta tan crudamente, supere y sobrecargue los neuroreceptores de mis sinapsis neuronales.

---------- Post added 21-sep-2013 at 19:22 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Precio y dirección. ::
> 
> Los detalles son ornamento intrascendente.



oiga, lo serán para usté, no generalice que es muy feo :no::no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Sep 2013)

Será en octubre. La semana que viene estoy en Estrasburgo y Suiza.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y usted R3v3 tiene un relato pendiente. Uno truculento.





Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Sep 2013)

janus elija de una vez avatar
alguien tenía que decírlo..... por segunda vez
::ehhh


----------



## ponzi (21 Sep 2013)

Echando una ojeada a Alpha

http://www.alphanr.com/safety/Pages/default.aspx

Tienen un plan de reestructuración para incrementar la eficiencia y reducir los costes vía tecnologia

http://www.alphanr.com/SAFETY/TOOLS/Pages/default.aspx

Los mineros de hoy en día no se parecen en nada a los de hace 50 años. Muy mal se tiene que dar pero yo creo que eso vale mas de 1000 mill.

Mueven mas de 100 mill de toneladas al año


----------



## jopitxujo (21 Sep 2013)

No sé qué estais fumando pero KE RULE
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/tl3x.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## paulistano (21 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Monte Canelo ya no es lo que era :XX::XX::XX:



La viejecilla esa probablmente tiene como vecino a un viejecillo que tiene 15 pisos en propiedad en montecanelo.....donde antes tenia sus vides y sus higueras....


----------



## alimon (21 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Hoygan!
> 
> Ke me disen de estos balores? Hustede vusotroh himbertiriais en ellos algún sentimillo?
> 
> ...



Depende de tu perfil.

En ezentis como he puesto, para la semana que viene, con too lo gordo.

Acerinox, no se, a mi me gusta mucho mas Arcelor, Por deuda, facturación y sobre todo, consejo de dirección. De todas formas, a largo plazo, creo que puede ser una apuesta bastante segura.


Las otras 2 son mas arriesgadas. Europac mueve muy poco volumen, y la verdad, no la sigo. Tema cartón parece que en caso de recuperación económica puede ir bien, de todas formas, es un sector que usa una materia prima bastante fluctuante en función de determinadas condiciones.

Portand es una ruleta rusa. Si te sale bien el premio es gordo, pero de salir mal es Pescanova. Tu mismo.

---------- Post added 21-sep-2013 at 20:41 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Es 87 porque además son 11 más que el número final de esa fila que por cierto has codificado muy bien. Salvo un poquito de desajuste, ya tienes el conocimiento para navegar por el matrix.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-sep-2013 at 18:37 ----------
> 
> ...





Buaaaaaa. Definitivamente, te has pasao con el relleno de anchoas este fin de semana.


----------



## paulistano (21 Sep 2013)

Ezentis me la jugo y perdi mazo pasta hace unos años....no esta medio en concurso?

Mucho ojo.


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2013)

Así me gusta Janus, creando afición...

Vean...







Qué pasó en los anteriores picos de entrada de dinero???


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Así me gusta Janus, creando afición...
> 
> Vean...
> 
> ...



Es el gacelerío que se mueve entre estados sensitivos más probables a través del tránsito de los caminos directos que se codifican en el matrix a través de los números primos (solo dos divisores que determinan un origen y un fin). Para que no sea evidente, esa codificación interna se transfiere a aptitudes como la avaricia. Así es como el matrix genera diferentes probabilidades entre los estados sensitivos de reposo del sistema.

Recuerden que el matrix alimenta a unos pocos a través del dolor de muchos. Eso en bolsa, o mejor dicho en los estados sensitivos que determinan sensaciones por invertir en la bolsa, significa que la avaricia (traducido a un número primo en codificación interna del matrix) mete a tropel de gacelas y saca a pocos "enterados" vía una distribución enorme.

El siguiente capítulo ya lo conocen. Dolor y máxima ocupación de estados sensitivos estables/reposo hasta que nuevamente, pasado el tiempo, el matrix codifica tránsitos directos hacia nuevos estados sensitivos en los que las gacelas volverán a transitar por caminos directos codificados nuevamente por un número primo que se traduce en actitudes de "miedo". Por eso, las gacelas volverán a vender en el suelo buscando el alivio y los "enterados" volverán a acumular que es la sensación de los estados menos probables en los que están los ganadores del matrix.


----------



## BlueLaser (21 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Depende de tu perfil.
> 
> En ezentis como he puesto, para la semana que viene, con too lo gordo.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por los comentarios, que no serán tenidos en cuenta en caso de comprar y perder. En caso de ganar tampoco, porque veo por su avatar es de buen comer y dificilmente le podria invitar a algo de ese nivel. 

---------- Post added 21-sep-2013 at 21:26 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Es el gacelerío que se mueve entre estados sensitivos más probables a través del tránsito de los caminos directos que se codifican en el matrix a través de los números primos (solo dos divisores que determinan un origen y un fin). Para que no sea evidente, esa codificación interna se transfiere a aptitudes como la avaricia. Así es como el matrix genera diferentes probabilidades entre los estados sensitivos de reposo del sistema.
> 
> Recuerden que el matrix alimenta a unos pocos a través del dolor de muchos. Eso en bolsa, o mejor dicho en los estados sensitivos que determinan sensaciones por invertir en la bolsa, significa que la avaricia (traducido a un número primo en codificación interna del matrix) mete a tropel de gacelas y saca a pocos "enterados" vía una distribución enorme.
> 
> El siguiente capítulo ya lo conocen. Dolor y máxima ocupación de estados sensitivos estables/reposo hasta que nuevamente, pasado el tiempo, el matrix codifica tránsitos directos hacia nuevos estados sensitivos en los que las gacelas volverán a transitar por caminos directos codificados nuevamente por un número primo que se traduce en actitudes de "miedo". Por eso, las gacelas volverán a vender en el suelo buscando el alivio y los "enterados" volverán a acumular que es la sensación de los estados menos probables en los que están los ganadores del matrix.



Me despisto unos minutos y hala, cambio de avatar.

Una duda existencialista: Como encaja en tal baile de números primos de la matrix la esencia fractal de Fibonacci?


----------



## Africano (21 Sep 2013)

¿Qué os parece este chicharrín? Lo recuerdo de hace años con DonPepito...

Zalicus Inc: NASDAQ:ZLCS quotes & news - Google Finance

Gracias de antebrazo shurmanos, buen foro y tal


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Muchas gracias por los comentarios, que no serán tenidos en cuenta en caso de comprar y perder. En caso de ganar tampoco, porque veo por su avatar es de buen comer y dificilmente le podria invitar a algo de ese nivel.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-sep-2013 at 21:26 ----------
> 
> ...



Mismo perro con diferente collar.

Supongo que te refieres al más "mascado" que otra cosa la sucesión de triángulos que vas pintando sobre la división constante de un triángulo rectángulo. Así vas generando un fractal y contando triángulos rectángulos y los números que se obtienen son la sucesión de fibonacci así como la imagen es la de un fractal precioso. Si te fijas la serie de fibonacci está plagada de números primos que vienen a ser los caminos directos entre estados sensitivos y existen números compuestos que reflejan los tránsitos más elaborados o dicho de otra forma los tránsitos menos probables.


----------



## BlueLaser (21 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mismo perro con diferente collar.
> 
> Supongo que te refieres al más "mascado" que otra cosa la sucesión de triángulos que vas pintando sobre la división constante de un triángulo rectángulo. Así vas generando un fractal y contando triángulos rectángulos y los números que se obtienen son la sucesión de fibonacci así como la imagen es la de un fractal precioso. Si te fijas la serie de fibonacci está plagada de números primos que vienen a ser los caminos directos entre estados sensitivos y existen números compuestos que reflejan los tránsitos más elaborados o dicho de otra forma los tránsitos menos probables.



Al final me vas a convencer..., aunque primero debo cenar y luego tomarme una copichuela...


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2013)

hoy me han dicho que se prepara un notición para dentro de menos de 20 días en la capital del reino. Noticias corporativas dicen.


----------



## mfernama (21 Sep 2013)

Africano dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece este chicharrín? Lo recuerdo de hace años con DonPepito...
> 
> Zalicus Inc: NASDAQ:ZLCS quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo shurmanos, buen foro y tal



Ostias del valor pues ni puta idea, pero de aquellos tiempos siempre me quedará en la retina ARIAD a 2,23 creo que la tuve y por aburrimiento me salí con unas pírricas rewards, pocos meses después empezó a subir y por los 20$ que anda ahora... Que gran pharmaceutico DP, a ver si se pasa y nos hace una receta de las suyas


----------



## loblesa (21 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> hoy me han dicho que se prepara un notición para dentro de menos de 20 días en la capital del reino. Noticias corporativas dicen.



Sucesión... :cook:


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2013)

loblesa dijo:


> Sucesión... :cook:



Qué va!!!!, hablan de desembarco extranjero en España en empresa conocida.

España comienza a liquidar a precios de saldo.


----------



## loblesa (21 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Qué va!!!!, hablan de desembarco extranjero en España en empresa conocida.
> 
> España comienza a liquidar a precios de saldo.



cotiza? :rolleye:


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Sep 2013)

Dónde hay que abrir largos? 



Janus dijo:


> Qué va!!!!, hablan de desembarco extranjero en España en empresa conocida.
> 
> España comienza a liquidar a precios de saldo.





Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2013)

loblesa dijo:


> cotiza? :rolleye:



No directamente, hasta aquí puedo leer. Pero será objeto de muchos hilos porque tiene solera tremenda.


----------



## BlueLaser (21 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No directamente, hasta aquí puedo leer. Pero será objeto de muchos hilos porque tiene solera tremenda.



Habrá que estar al loro, pero si quien sepa algo lo canta seria muy de agradecer..., si alguieeeeeeeen sabe algoooooooo, que diga algooooooo, y si es alguieeeeeeeen que cambia de avatar a cada ratoooooo, que deje de cambiar de avatar y cante por soleares...


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Habrá que estar al loro, pero si quien sepa algo lo canta seria muy de agradecer..., si alguieeeeeeeen sabe algoooooooo, que diga algooooooo, y si es alguieeeeeeeen que cambia de avatar a cada ratoooooo, que deje de cambiar de avatar y cante por soleares...



Ando en un estado sensitivo positivo y no estoy viendo tránsito alguno hacia otro estado sensitivo.


----------



## BlueLaser (21 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ando en un estado sensitivo positivo y no estoy viendo tránsito alguno hacia otro estado sensitivo.



Si quiere me convierto en un primo, y a su paso por BCN le pago un whisky. Lo de d'Angelo me parece un poco demasiado por ahora  Es eso un estado sensitivo positivo?


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Si quiere me convierto en un primo, y a su paso por BCN le pago un whisky. Lo de d'Angelo me parece un poco demasiado por ahora  Es eso un estado sensitivo positivo?



Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nombre (22 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo he encontrado ya la luz. Me libero de todas las herramientas y creencias que sistematizaban mi día a día inversor. Me abrazo al conocimiento virtual de los números que encierran la esencia del alma que proyecta la conciencia en el convencimiento de que el éxito y el fracaso son dos caras de la misma moneda: la ilusión de un matrix de sentimientos en los que la verdad no existe sino que interpreta como modificamos los resultados de nuestra presencia que deforma el matrix pseudocausal de la naturaleza.
> 
> La bolsa es un reflejo del sabio mecanismo donde se purga a los parásitos del matrix: aquellos que succionan valor de la red y no aportan. Son alimento de los más ambiciosos.
> 
> ...





A riego de owned, compadre de que clase de fiesta viene??? ::


----------



## Janus (22 Sep 2013)

El nigger va a conseguir que el carbón sea uno de los mayores rallies en muchos años.


----------



## BlueLaser (22 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Pos nada..., usted cante como debe cantar y depende de como vaya la cosa pues puede que degustemos un Macallan o incluso un Lagavulin, aunque se aceptan sugerencias de nivel similar o superior...


----------



## Janus (22 Sep 2013)

nombre dijo:


> A riego de owned, compadre de que clase de fiesta viene??? ::



In my mind, in my head there is a party never ending.













---------- Post added 22-sep-2013 at 00:13 ----------




BlueLaser dijo:


> Pos nada..., usted cante como debe cantar y depende de como vaya la cosa pues puede que degustemos un Macallan o incluso un Lagavulin, aunque se aceptan sugerencias de nivel similar o superior...



Entiendes perfectamente que me caracterizo por la prudencia y la mesura de mis post.


----------



## Clander (22 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> In my mind, in my head there is a party never ending.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para eso Dios creó la CDC


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Sep 2013)

Janus, LD you mean? Not meantioning the LSD you took today...


----------



## Janus (22 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus, LD you mean? Not meantioning the LSD you took today...



Bad days are gone!


----------



## tarrito (22 Sep 2013)

Janus puede ser el lunes un par de rounds de:

Jran Alcista/Bajista 
Vs 
Matrix/Números primos/estados sensitivos


solo un par de rounds, eh!? a ver si nos quedamos sin bicho y cualquier día encontrams el hilo en 3ª página :

por fi por fi por fi poorrr fiiiiii o o 

:: :XX:


----------



## Janus (22 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Janus puede ser el lunes un par de rounds de:
> 
> Jran Alcista/Bajista
> Vs
> ...



Ando entrenando. Con una combinación de 3x7 ganchos dejo ko al de la cola larga :o


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Sep 2013)

Sometimes, you freak me out. But tonite, I'm in company of the gods.


----------



## ponzi (22 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Qué va!!!!, hablan de desembarco extranjero en España en empresa conocida.
> 
> España comienza a liquidar a precios de saldo.



Hace una semana que los hombres de negro estan en España y dentro de poco habra que renovar el mou eso unido a que Merkel con las elecciones ganadas le dara exactamente igual todo.Ya nos pueden coger confesados.Ahora mismo tendria mucho cuidado donde meto los cuartos...Hasta estoy replanteandome la posibilidad de abrir cortos dentro de unos meses y van contra mi naturaleza...Asi que imaginate como lo veo

---------- Post added 22-sep-2013 at 00:45 ----------

En los proximos meses y años vamos asistir a uno de los periodos con mas operaciones bursatiles de la historia.Nunca habia visto tanta diferencia via caja y capitalizacion entre Usa y Europa


----------



## BlueLaser (22 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hace una semana que los hombres de negro estan en España y dentro de poco habra que renovar el mou eso unido a que Merkel con las elecciones ganadas le dara exactamente igual todo.Ya nos pueden coger confesados.Ahora mismo tendria mucho cuidado donde meto los cuartos...Hasta estoy replanteandome la posibilidad de abrir cortos dentro de unos meses y van contra mi naturaleza...Asi que imaginate como lo veo




Mestais empezando a acojonar!!!
El IBEX se lanza a los 10.000, los valores se ponen a subir como la espuma, y ahora salis con que, finalmente, será en octubre??? Pero esto que e? Esto que eeeeeees?


----------



## Janus (22 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hace una semana que los hombres de negro estan en España y dentro de poco habra que renovar el mou eso unido a que Merkel con las elecciones ganadas le dara exactamente igual todo.Ya nos pueden coger confesados.Ahora mismo tendria mucho cuidado donde meto los cuartos...Hasta estoy replanteandome la posibilidad de abrir cortos dentro de unos meses y van contra mi naturaleza...Asi que imaginate como lo veo
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-sep-2013 at 00:45 ----------
> 
> En los proximos meses y años vamos asistir a uno de los periodos con mas operaciones bursatiles de la historia.Nunca habia visto tanta diferencia via caja y capitalizacion entre Usa y Europa



Janus ya ha avisado. El fragor del día a día hará que se olviden pero en poco tiempo (no debe pasar el 10/10) se inundará burbuja.info de hilos al respecto puesto que es una empresa muy querida por cierta fauna.


----------



## ponzi (22 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Mestais empezando a acojonar!!!
> El IBEX se lanza a los 10.000, los valores se ponen a subir como la espuma, y ahora salis con que, finalmente, será en octubre??? Pero esto que e? Esto que eeeeeees?



No se lo que pasara en el mercado a cp ahora si que te garantizo que a medio plazo asistiremos algun shock y va a ser muy gordo.Tenemos la deuda que en muchos paises es ya el 100% o mas, los bancos alemanes con el mirame y no me toques , en brasil la banca dando bandazos en España tres cuartas partes de lo mismo.Y en todo este escenario nos encontramos al bono aleman haciendo el amago de caer.Es simple cuando la deuda en España llegue al 150% del pib cosa que pasara en 4-5 años con que el interes llegue al 7% solo de intereses pagaremos 105.000 mill al año.El problema del interes compuesto es que una vez que el principal empieza a crecer llegado a un punto ya no hay vuelta atras.Pues bien ese punto de no retorno en 1-2 años lo superaremos,yo creo que estara en algun punto entre el 120%-130% del pib.Yo no me la jugaria mucho en determinados valores,los cisnes aparecen cuando menos los esperas , ahora mismo el margen por abajo es muy jugoso.


----------



## BlueLaser (22 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Janus ya ha avisado. El fragor del día a día hará que se olviden pero en poco tiempo (no debe pasar el 10/10) se inundará burbuja.info de hilos al respecto puesto que es una empresa muy querida por cierta fauna.



Tesla? 

+10 caracteres


----------



## Que viene (22 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Janus ya ha avisado. El fragor del día a día hará que se olviden pero en poco tiempo (no debe pasar el 10/10) se inundará burbuja.info de hilos al respecto puesto que es una empresa muy querida por cierta fauna.




¿No puedes dECIr el nombre de la empresa?


----------



## Janus (22 Sep 2013)

No sé que coño fumáis!!!!.

Estamos hablando de algo con solera española. Hold, hold, hold, hold.


----------



## j.w.pepper (22 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Janus ya ha avisado. El fragor del día a día hará que se olviden pero en poco tiempo (no debe pasar el 10/10) se inundará burbuja.info de hilos al respecto puesto que es una empresa muy querida por cierta fauna.



Aena???...


----------



## Janus (22 Sep 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Aena???...



Me han dicho el sector y no el nombre pero no es el sector de "robo en aeropuertos".


----------



## Que viene (22 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No se lo que pasara en el mercado a cp ahora si que te garantizo que a medio plazo asistiremos algun shock y va a ser muy gordo.Tenemos la deuda que en muchos paises es ya el 100% o mas, los bancos alemanes con el mirame y no me toques , en brasil la banca dando bandazos en España tres cuartas partes de lo mismo.Y en todo este escenario nos encontramos al bono aleman haciendo el amago de caer.Es simple cuando la deuda en España llegue al 150% del pib cosa que pasara en 4-5 años con que el interes llegue al 7% solo de intereses pagaremos 105.000 mill al año.El problema del interes compuesto es que una vez que el principal empieza a crecer llegado a un punto ya no hay vuelta atras.Pues bien ese punto de no retorno en 1-2 años lo superaremos,yo creo que estara en algun punto entre el 120%-130% del pib.Yo no me la jugaria mucho en determinados valores,los cisnes aparecen cuando menos los esperas , ahora mismo el margen por abajo es muy jugoso.



El PIB español está muy maquillado, probablemente España está ya con una deuda 110-120% del PIB.


----------



## Janus (22 Sep 2013)

No se mira el PIB así. Se mira el trozo de la deuda público y privada que se va a impagar y esa ronda el 300% sobre cifras oficiales y más del 1000% sobre cifras reales.

Y eso a números actuales, con los números de dentro de 4 años estaremos hablando en coma flotante.


----------



## BlueLaser (22 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Me han dicho el sector y no el nombre pero no es el sector de "robo en aeropuertos".



Sector? En Ejpain solo hay 2 "sectores": Construccion y Banca


----------



## j.w.pepper (22 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hace una semana que los hombres de negro estan en España y dentro de poco habra que renovar el mou eso unido a que Merkel con las elecciones ganadas le dara exactamente igual todo.Ya nos pueden coger confesados.Ahora mismo tendria mucho cuidado donde meto los cuartos...Hasta estoy replanteandome la posibilidad de abrir cortos dentro de unos meses y van contra mi naturaleza...Asi que imaginate como lo veo
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-sep-2013 at 00:45 ----------
> 
> En los proximos meses y años vamos asistir a uno de los periodos con mas operaciones bursatiles de la historia.Nunca habia visto tanta diferencia via caja y capitalizacion entre Usa y Europa



Además Aena es por ahora una ruina, les queda muchs grasa que cortar antes de que alguien se interese por ella.

Vamos a ver, pública o privada?







Janus dijo:


> Me han dicho el sector y no el nombre pero no es el sector de "robo en aeropuertos".


----------



## Janus (22 Sep 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Además Aena es por ahora una ruina, les queda muchs grasa que cortar antes de que alguien se interese por ella.
> 
> Vamos a ver, pública o privada?



Privada pero que trabaja también para lo público.

Hasta aquí puedo leer porque no sé el nombre. Puedo confundirles.

---------- Post added 22-sep-2013 at 01:11 ----------

Buenas noches, me fundo en colonia Channel y me voy a tomar una copa al Aspen. Me espera la chorba y hay temas que no se pueden hacer esperar si uno quiere triunfar.


----------



## mfernama (22 Sep 2013)

Coño hágase una porra de las típicas por estos foros, yo apuesto por INDRA, aunque me gustaría que fuese AMPER


----------



## loblesa (22 Sep 2013)

Empieza por vocal? Tiene bigote? Usa gafas?


----------



## atman (22 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No directamente, hasta aquí puedo leer. Pero será objeto de muchos hilos porque tiene solera tremenda.



Coñooo....! El Corte...! Estaba visto, con la familia a palos y el negocio como va...


----------



## ponzi (22 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No sé que coño fumáis!!!!.
> 
> Estamos hablando de algo con solera española. Hold, hold, hold, hold.



Al menos di el sector

Nos estan comprando a base de bien

Intel

1&1

Groupon

Autobuses de oriente

Cemex

3SI

Skyscanner

Janus a mi solo se me ocurren dos candidatos con solera española suficiente

1)El corte ingles

2)Cementos Portland

---------- Post added 22-sep-2013 at 02:14 ----------

Anda que estaría bueno ver a Qatar dentro del corte inglés::::


----------



## azazel_iii (22 Sep 2013)

Despues de que un forero pusiera lo de Tesla, estuve viendo videos de la cadena de montaje, sus planes para extender la red de estaciones de carga super rapidas alrededor de USA/Europa, reviews en internet, y demas y al final me decidi y he comprado 50 acciones a 182$. Hace 3 o 4 anyos ya me fije en ellos pero entonces me parecia poco mas que una ilusion con el super deportivo que iniciaron.

La grafica de la evolucion del precio asusta pero es una empresa que creo que tiene un futuro prometedor burbujas aparte, Elon Musk tiene solo 41 anyos y el producto es genial, con margen de mejora increible e introduccion de productos mas asequibles una vez la empresa sea estable.

No se si la empresa ahora mismo vale 20MM (la quinta parte de Volkswagen :, puede que las acciones sean caras ahora mismo, o puede que se convierta en la proxima Google/Apple y arrase en la proxima decada. Lo que si se seguro es que han conseguido lo que ningun otro fabricante de coches ha hecho todavia: un jodido coche electrico que no sea una basura. Despues de ver los videos aun estoy babeando :baba:

Solo el tiempo dira


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2013)

Extracto de entrevista al ministro Soria

P. ¿Hay riesgo de que grandes empresas españolas dejen de estar controladas por españoles?

R. *Yo no lo veo*. Además, en la medida de que sean sectores estratégicos, está la llamada función 14, que dice que bajo determinadas condiciones hay operaciones que no se permiten. Igual que en todos los países del mundo. A ver si alguien va a ir mañana a comprarse AT&T, el Gobierno de EE UU no lo permitiría. Ahora, el hecho de que haya operadores que quieren tomar posiciones en España demuestra confianza.


----------



## ponzi (22 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Extracto de entrevista al ministro Soria
> 
> P. ¿Hay riesgo de que grandes empresas españolas dejen de estar controladas por españoles?
> 
> R. *Yo no lo veo*. Además, en la medida de que sean sectores estratégicos, está la llamada función 14, que dice que bajo determinadas condiciones hay operaciones que no se permiten. Igual que en todos los países del mundo. A ver si alguien va a ir mañana a comprarse AT&T, el Gobierno de EE UU no lo permitiría. Ahora, el hecho de que haya operadores que quieren tomar posiciones en España demuestra confianza.



No creo que sea Timof.Para grandes empresas solo van a dejar que entren participaciones. Como las negociaciones de Qatar con el Corte Ingles o como la participación de Qatar en Iberdrola.


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Sep 2013)

Chart Of The Day: The Fed's "Renormalization" Shock (All 600 bps Of It) | Zero Hedge

White House Launches Janet Yellen Blitz PR Campaign | Zero Hedge

Pinta mal... La decisión del FOMC ha sido una metedura de pata muy gorda. Esta semana, con 9 miembros del comité hablando en 11 ocasiones van a intentar arreglarlo y probablemente lo jodan más.

A EEUU se le acaba el tiempo. O la Sra. Merkel se pone a gastar y tirar del carro o el chiringuito se hunde. Ella lo sabe y seguro que está rezando para que los liberales se estrellen hoy y poder hacer un gobierno de concentración con los socialdemócratas, lo que le daría la coartada perfecta para abandonar el austericidio sin cabrear a su electorado. Claro que esto a los mercados les sentaría de pena, pero a medio plazo sería muy positivo.


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bW2KCYgauOc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Sep 2013)

Todo el mundo habla de Matrix como visionaria cuando la verdadera película profética es Speed. Y ahora que Keanu salta del autobús van a poner a la señora Fletcher al volante.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Sep 2013)

Una empresa muy querida en este foro, con solera y que no cotiza. En inglés no lo podría usted dejar más claro ::

Buenos días al hilo de la Cienciología 



Janus dijo:


> Janus ya ha avisado. El fragor del día a día hará que se olviden pero en poco tiempo (no debe pasar el 10/10) se inundará burbuja.info de hilos al respecto puesto que es una empresa muy querida por cierta fauna.





Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (22 Sep 2013)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Despues de que un forero pusiera lo de Tesla, estuve viendo videos de la cadena de montaje, sus planes para extender la red de estaciones de carga super rapidas alrededor de USA/Europa, reviews en internet, y demas y al final me decidi y he comprado 50 acciones a 182$. Hace 3 o 4 anyos ya me fije en ellos pero entonces me parecia poco mas que una ilusion con el super deportivo que iniciaron.
> 
> La grafica de la evolucion del precio asusta pero es una empresa que creo que tiene un futuro prometedor burbujas aparte, Elon Musk tiene solo 41 anyos y el producto es genial, con margen de mejora increible e introduccion de productos mas asequibles una vez la empresa sea estable.
> 
> ...



Una e-tech de éxito se puede construir en un década. Un automaker ni de coña se logra en varios decenios.

Valer vale mucho menos de 20B, quizá ni 6B. Pero el precio ahora está en 22,6B :

---------- Post added 22-sep-2013 at 11:16 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Una empresa muy querida en este foro, con solera y que no cotiza. En inglés no lo podría usted dejar más claro ::
> 
> Buenos días al hilo de la Cienciología
> 
> ...



Determinado estado sensitivo va a estar muy excitado próximamente :o


----------



## Tono (22 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Coñooo....! El Corte...! Estaba visto, con la familia a palos y el negocio como va...



Es el Corte yo también lo creo, su situación es insostenible. Incluso se habló de que ITX podría entrar con capital

En cuanto al tema de la banca, hay un problema enorme en los bancos medianos principalmente con los 'créditos fiscales', una forma como otra de crear dinero de la nada en base a no pagar impuestos en el futuro de los futuros beneficios, mediante una decreto legislado ad hoc. 
Estos créditos, que computan como TIER1, representan ni más ni menos que 50.000M, pero según Basilea III (que obliga a descontar progresivamente del capital estos millones acumulados en activos fiscales diferidos) hay que hacer efectiva la pasta, salvo que el estado se saque algún as nuevo de la manga, tipo avalar este dinero con el que nosotros tenemos en los bolsillos.
Parece que como mucho se podrán justificar la mitad por mucho decreto que se invente, con lo que los bancos tendrán que provisionar al menos 25.000M (este año que viene unos 9000M donde la palma se la lleva el POP).
Ampliaciones everywhere.


----------



## nombre (22 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hace una semana que los hombres de negro estan en España y dentro de poco habra que renovar el mou eso unido a que Merkel con las elecciones ganadas le dara exactamente igual todo.Ya nos pueden coger confesados.Ahora mismo tendria mucho cuidado donde meto los cuartos...Hasta estoy replanteandome la posibilidad de abrir cortos dentro de unos meses y van contra mi naturaleza...Asi que imaginate como lo veo
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-sep-2013 at 00:45 ----------
> 
> En los proximos meses y años vamos asistir a uno de los periodos con mas operaciones bursatiles de la historia.Nunca habia visto tanta diferencia via caja y capitalizacion entre Usa y Europa





igual eso es lo que se está descontando en bme ienso:


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2013)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Despues de que un forero pusiera lo de Tesla, estuve viendo videos de la cadena de montaje, sus planes para extender la red de estaciones de carga super rapidas alrededor de USA/Europa, reviews en internet, y demas y al final me decidi y he comprado 50 acciones a 182$. Hace 3 o 4 anyos ya me fije en ellos pero entonces me parecia poco mas que una ilusion con el super deportivo que iniciaron.
> 
> La grafica de la evolucion del precio asusta pero es una empresa que creo que tiene un futuro prometedor burbujas aparte, Elon Musk tiene solo 41 anyos y el producto es genial, con margen de mejora increible e introduccion de productos mas asequibles una vez la empresa sea estable.
> 
> ...



Mira a ver si has hecho buen negocio ::

BV_TESLA0513_VF.swf

http://graphics.thomsonreuters.com/13/05/Teslacalc.xls

The Green(back) Revolution: Why Tesla Is Just A Distraction | Zero Hedge


----------



## pocoyoyo (22 Sep 2013)

Saquen todo el dinero ya,y compren armas y latunes,no sean inconscientes,la reserva federal esta en quiebra encubierta y no va a aguantar un mes mas.


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Saquen todo el dinero ya,y compren armas y latunes,no sean inconscientes,la reserva federal esta en quiebra encubierta y no va a aguantar un mes mas.


----------



## ponzi (22 Sep 2013)

El problema de que Usa o Alemania se constipen es que el resfriado lo podemos pillar todos.En Madrid,Barcelona y Valencia hay al menos 4-5 bandas bastante poderosas. Como el estado del bienestar deje de mantener toda la estructura familiar de esta gente vamos a flipar, en el momento que necesiten nuevos ingresos empezaran una guerra sin cuartel por conquistar nuevas zonas.Hay bandas dominicanas que dejan por la suela del betun a los latin y ñetas.Quedaros con estas siglas "DDP",son muy violentos o mucho me equivoco o en los proximos años la van a liar.Mariano deja de gastar en puros e invierte en armas,policia,guardia civil y ejercito que se nos avecina una bien gorda.


La banda ms peligrosa son los DDP, con 200 miembros activos en Madrid - ABC.es


----------



## Tono (22 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> las diagonales creo que bien hechas.... ienso:
> 
> 
> edit: Los números que se pueden usar son el 1,6,8,39,41,43,74,76,81
> ...



Es un sudoku donde los números van del 1 al 81 y las líneas en horizontal y en vertical tienen que sumar 369. Yo creo que lo has hecho bien.
Hasta aquí llego, pero de ahí a atreverme a decir que esta sea la codificación del Matrix, I wouldn't go there. ehhh ehhh
Pero podría serlo, eh, poder podría... lo mismo que cuando dicen que los nº del dni de la familia real suman 666 y el Froilancito que ya ha repetido 2 veces la ESO es el anticristo.






Janus dijo:


> El matrix, como decía en otro hilo, es una codificación de los números sobre palabras que desunen a los pueblos para enfrentarlos. El idioma de los números es universal y codifican los flujos de información del matrix. *Para otros post, dejaré quién gobierna el matrix y porqué los números son utilizados para cofidicar sus mensajes.*



La respuesta a este acertijo también me la sé ...



Spoiler


----------



## inversobres (22 Sep 2013)

El tase en maximos de hace un año. Sigue la fieshhta.


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El problema de que Usa o Alemania se constipen es que el resfriado lo podemos pillar todos.En Madrid,Barcelona y Valencia hay al menos 4-5 bandas bastante poderosas. Como el estado del bienestar deje de mantener toda la estructura familiar de esta gente vamos a flipar, en el momento que necesiten nuevos ingresos empezaran una guerra sin cuartel por conquistar nuevas zonas.Hay bandas dominicanas que dejan por la suela del betun a los latin y ñetas.Quedaros con estas siglas "DDP",son muy violentos o mucho me equivoco o en los proximos años la van a liar.Mariano deja de gastar en puros e invierte en armas,policia,guardia civil y ejercito que se nos avecina una bien gorda.
> 
> 
> La banda ms peligrosa son los DDP, con 200 miembros activos en Madrid - ABC.es



Ponzi, ya lo hemos dicho en muchos hilos: Madrid va a ser una ratonera de impuestos, violencia y delincuencia en escala masiva.

Salvo en las 3-4 zonas en las que se van a atrincherar las élites extractivas, va a ser frecuente ver training sessions en las que las bandas panchas se dedican a hacer hunting de la población autóctona.


----------



## Tono (22 Sep 2013)

Entre el Matrix, el Madmax y los estados sensitivos cortilargos nos van a banear a todos del hilo y dejarán sólo al jato que es el que tiene sentido común.

Janus, venga admítelo, te has propuesto desquiciar al moderador con el que te las traes mediante un troleo de intensidad de bajo nivel, en forma cabalística, para echarte unas risas.


----------



## Janus (22 Sep 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Entre el Matrix, el Madmax y los estados sensitivos cortilargos nos van a banear a todos del hilo y dejarán sólo al jato que es el que tiene sentido común.
> 
> Janus, venga admítelo, te has propuesto desquiciar al moderador con el que te las traes mediante un troleo de intensidad de bajo nivel, en forma cabalística, para echarte unas risas.



Si después de este pajote mental no me banea por "post chorras" es que le hemos derrotado :o


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Sep 2013)

Usted no entendió el mensaje. En nuestro hilo tenemos carte blanche, pero no podemos invadir el principal. 
Estamos recluidos en una reserva 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## atman (22 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Saquen todo el dinero ya,y compren armas y latunes,no sean inconscientes,la reserva federal esta en quiebra encubierta y no va a aguantar un mes mas.



A buenas horas vienes tú dando consejos, pompero... 

si alguien hubiera tenido que esperar a que tú avisaras iba listo...

pompero!!


----------



## BlueLaser (22 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Usted no entendió el mensaje. En nuestro hilo tenemos carte blanche, pero no podemos invadir el principal.
> Estamos recluidos en una reserva
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Ya, pero el tio del fondo de armario infinito (numero primo) se ha permitido el lujo de exportarlo al principal, con dos cohone


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Sep 2013)

La participación en las elecciones alemanas está siendo bastante más alta que en las anteriores, lo que beneficiaría al SPD. En media hora primeros resultados...

Wahlen im ZDF


----------



## ponzi (22 Sep 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> La participación en las elecciones alemanas está siendo bastante más alta que en las anteriores, lo que beneficiaría al SPD. En media hora primeros resultados...



Voy calentando el horno y sacando la mostaza asi como las Franziskaner y las bratwurst. En nada estare listo para celebrar la victoria de la todopoderosa emperadora del IV Reich...


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Sep 2013)

FDP fuera...

Alternativa para Alemania fuera...

Medio punto de los liberales (4,5%) parecen muchos para remontar con el recuento.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Sep 2013)

Sieg heil Frau Merkel. La ocupación europea del IV Reich. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## amago45 (22 Sep 2013)

enjoy ...
Invest Excel -


----------



## vermer (22 Sep 2013)

No tengo muy claro si la victoria de Merkel nos beneficia, pero intuyendo el tremendo disgusto de la castuza política al completo (desde peperos hasta asaltamercadonas incluidos) y resto de trincones-derrochadores, brindare por la señora y el par de güevos que la adornan, con una Franziskaner.

Janus, menudo finde t'as pegao, jojojo. Alguno está todavía releyendo posts


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Sep 2013)

Los liberales siguen cayendo y la frau tocando con sus rechonchos deditos la mayoría absoluta.

Edit: en este momento ya la tienen.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Sep 2013)

Espero que la AfD llegue al 5%

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## atman (22 Sep 2013)

Y mientras...


Sex Jihad raging in Syria, claims minister - Telegraph

Jóvenes tunecinas han sido convencidas para ir a Siria en una "Yihad sexual". La idea: prestar servicios sexuales a los rebeldes como forma de apoyo a la Yihad. Parece que los salafistas lo consideran no sólo aceptable, sino una forma más de lucha en la Yihad.


Y luego los atentados en el super de Kenya y la iglesia de Pakistan.

Cada vez son más, en más sitios y con más impunidad.

La próxima guerra será en casa, contra todo desconocido. O simplemente, contra todos.


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2013)

vermer dijo:


> No tengo muy claro si la victoria de Merkel nos beneficia, pero intuyendo el tremendo disgusto de la castuza política al completo (desde peperos hasta asaltamercadonas incluidos) y resto de trincones-derrochadores, brindare por la señora y el par de güevos que la adornan, con una Franziskaner.
> 
> Janus, menudo finde t'as pegao, jojojo. Alguno está todavía releyendo posts



Interesante situación que comenzaremos a vivir mañana mismo.

Hasta ahora, Merkel ha defendido con maestría y firmeza los intereses alemanes consiguiendo financiación gratis durante años y ocultando las mierdas de los bancos alemanes.

Ahora comienza una nueva etapa con mayoría absoluta para mostrar sus verdaderas cartas y gobernar a toda europa con puño de hierro. Los últimos meses de condescendencia con los manirrotos sureños pasarán a mejor vida.

Mejor adaptarse a la nueva realidad :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2013)




----------



## wetpiñata (22 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Interesante situación que comenzaremos a vivir mañana mismo.
> 
> Hasta ahora, Merkel ha defendido con maestría y firmeza los intereses alemanes consiguiendo financiación gratis durante años y ocultando las mierdas de los bancos alemanes.
> 
> ...



Acaban de publicar su primera foto tras los primeros resultados. Creo que tiene usted razón...











Edit: según proyecciones de la ZDF le quitan la mayoría absoluta a las 20:00 horas


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2013)

Tenga mayoría absoluta o se quede a las puertas de ésta, va a imponer su modelo de europa para su beneficio.

A los vecinos sureños les espera control de las cuentas públicas y devaluación interna para ganar competitividad. El largo camino hasta conseguirlo estará plagado de amenazas y debilidad del euro.

Ha tenido que estar callada durante los meses pre-electorales y el Bund se les ha ido al alza .... eso va a cambiar ::

Viene una burbuja de fuego purificador 8:


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Tenga mayoría absoluta o se quede a las puertas de ésta, va a imponer su modelo de europa para su beneficio.
> 
> A los vecinos sureños les espera control de las cuentas públicas y devaluación interna para ganar competitividad. El largo camino hasta conseguirlo estará plagado de amenazas y debilidad del euro.
> 
> ...



Si el modelo que nos aplican es como el suyo, que incluye a todos los líderes de los partidos reunidos en la televisión pública a las 2 horas de cerrar los colegios electorales explicándo al electorado que pueden esperar de los resultados, como está sucediendo ahora, yo me apunto.

Merkel va a apretar, pero también va a gastar. Si no lo sabemos aprovechar será todo nuestra culpa.


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Si el modelo que nos aplican es como el suyo, que incluye a todos los líderes de los partidos reunidos en la televisión pública a las 2 horas de cerrar los colegios electorales explicándo al electorado que pueden esperar de los resultados, como está sucediendo ahora, yo me apunto.
> 
> Merkel va a apretar, pero también va a gastar. Si no lo sabemos aprovechar será todo nuestra culpa.



Va a apretar al límite.

También la interesa que haya problemas por toda europa para poder debilitar el leuro (guerra de divisas contra USD) y que el Bund vuelva a actuar como refugio y se pueda volver a financiar gratis.

Marrano maricón lo va a pasar mal.


----------



## atman (22 Sep 2013)

Joer... es cierto, en directo, menudo trago para los que pierden...

Union "kratzt" an absoluter Mehrheit - heute-Nachrichten

Hay que tener cierta talla política para no terminar de cavarte la tumba tambien para las siguientes...


----------



## ponzi (22 Sep 2013)

He encontrado una pagina donde calculan el roce de los últimos 5 años

http://www.lse.co.uk/share-fundamentals.asp?shareprice=TDE&share=telefonica_sa_o

Hay una variante mas refinada de la formula de Greenblatt que use el año pasado

Fue un listado de excel que publique el verano pasado y que dio entradas en valores como Henkel,Adidas,Exor,Pirelli,Bayer y en parte creo que en Iberdrola tambien :

1) Hacer dos columnas de mejor a peor y ordenar el listado con numeros consecutivos y sumar las puntuaciones

Roa+1/per

Hay una forma de hacer mas efectivo este analisis.

2) Igual que antes pero usando:

ROCE+1/(EV/EBIT)


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Sep 2013)

Con mayoría absoluta la orgía verde de mañana será considerable. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Misterio (22 Sep 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Con mayoría absoluta la orgía verde de mañana será considerable.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Hace tiempo leí a Mulder creo que despues de unas elecciones las bolsas da igual el resultado siempre bajan, si hay sorpresa más.


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Va a apretar al límite.
> 
> También la interesa que haya problemas por toda europa para poder debilitar el leuro (guerra de divisas contra USD) y que el Bund vuelva a actuar como refugio y se pueda volver a financiar gratis.
> 
> Marrano maricón lo va a pasar mal.



Yo no veo que Merkel se encuentre incómoda con un euro fuerte: sus exportaciones son mayoritariamente intracomunitarias, Estados Unidos representa un 7% del total y China ya no compra barato sino que ha empezado a comprar calidad (como los nuevos ricos que son).

Por eso va a apretar pero no ahogar. Sabe que tiene que ganar un poco de velocidad y va a dejar que nos beneficiemos lo justo para que ellos no se resientan pero que no empieze la fiesta sureña de nuevo.


----------



## atman (22 Sep 2013)

Con mayoría absoluta, aumentará la seguridad de la deuda alemana, lo que volverá a poner cachonda a nuestra prima, la de riesgo. Y con la prima al alza no será fácil que la bolsa suba, al menos la periférica...


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Sep 2013)

Casa con el escenario de Claca de suelo en el Bund. 
Respecto al euro, sus exportaciones son muy inelásticas al precio y el valor del euro actual es muy inferior al valor que tenía el marco alemán. 
Me sorprendió este verano la cantidad de Audi que se ven en USA. 



atman dijo:


> Con mayoría absoluta, aumentará la seguridad de la deuda alemana, lo que volverá a poner cachonda a nuestra prima, la de riesgo. Y con la prima al alza no será fácil que la bolsa suba, al menos la periférica...





Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Yo no veo que Merkel se encuentre incómoda con un euro fuerte: sus exportaciones son mayoritariamente intracomunitarias, Estados Unidos representa un 7% del total y China ya no compra barato sino que ha empezado a comprar calidad (como los nuevos ricos que son).
> 
> Por eso va a apretar pero no ahogar. Sabe que tiene que ganar un poco de velocidad y va a dejar que nos beneficiemos lo justo para que ellos no se resientan pero que no empieze la fiesta sureña de nuevo.



no, si va a tener que liarla para que no la pongan el leuro a 1,5 USD ::


----------



## nombre (22 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> no, si va a tener que liarla para que no la pongan el leuro a 1,5 USD ::





Ha prometido seguir con mas de lo mismo, que no la tregua del ultimo año... 

A ver a nuestro presidente hasta donde le alcanzan las latas de billetitos en conserva que se ha ido aprovisionando en su trinchera a base de adelantar emisiones de deuda :cook:


----------



## juanfer (22 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El problema de que Usa o Alemania se constipen es que el resfriado lo podemos pillar todos.En Madrid,Barcelona y Valencia hay al menos 4-5 bandas bastante poderosas. Como el estado del bienestar deje de mantener toda la estructura familiar de esta gente vamos a flipar, en el momento que necesiten nuevos ingresos empezaran una guerra sin cuartel por conquistar nuevas zonas.Hay bandas dominicanas que dejan por la suela del betun a los latin y ñetas.Quedaros con estas siglas "DDP",son muy violentos o mucho me equivoco o en los proximos años la van a liar.Mariano deja de gastar en puros e invierte en armas,policia,guardia civil y ejercito que se nos avecina una bien gorda.
> 
> 
> La banda ms peligrosa son los DDP, con 200 miembros activos en Madrid - ABC.es



Esa banda no es nada comparada con la Fed, el FMI, OTAN.


----------



## juanfer (22 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> no, si va a tener que liarla para que no la pongan el leuro a 1,5 USD ::



Cuando sube un poco el euro sale algún rescate o algún país con problemas o una bajada de rating.


----------



## Janus (22 Sep 2013)

Amigos, me reincorporo de mi descanso del fin de semana.

Leo con asombro diferentes posts a mi nombre que no consigo entender. Y que me han cambiado el avatar. What's the fact!!!!!!

Aquí hay amaño fijo.


----------



## tarrito (22 Sep 2013)

creo que me quedo sin "versus" :´( 

cualquier día dejo que foree LA CONTRARIA y se van a cagal :ouch: :XX:


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2013)

Los números europeos recularán con la debilidad del dolar. Los usanos saben lo que hacen.


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> He encontrado una pagina donde calculan el roce de los últimos 5 años
> 
> Telefonica Sa O Fundamentals. TDE Fundamental Data, TDE Market Data and TDE Key Personnel
> 
> ...




muy interesante.. si señor


----------



## ponzi (23 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> muy interesante.. si señor



Y bastante util,esta metodologia planteada por Greenblatt es usada por Bestinver aunque ellos ademas utilizan otros sistemas y miran al detalle la historia de la empresa y su trayectoria en al menos una decada.De hecho de este autor es la idea del roce y de pat dorsey y fisher las ventajas competitivas.El libro es muy simplon pero tiene como 10 paginas que valen su peso en oro.Yo el año pasado hice un listado pero a brocha gorda (con el per y roa) y los resultados a un año vista han batido al mercado.Cuantas mas empresas pongas mas completo sera el analisis.Tiene su logica,es coger los mejores negocios al mejor precio relativo.Si mñn encuentro el listado de hace un año lo volvere a publicar.


----------



## ponzi (23 Sep 2013)

............


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2013)

a los guanos days!.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Sep 2013)

Buenos dias.

Señor Güanus, cada dia se cambia usted de avatar...


----------



## amago45 (23 Sep 2013)

Buenos días !!!
AMPER viene loca ...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2013)

guanos días gacelillas 

comenzamos la semana post vencimiento y debo felicitar a la canciller del Reich , cabeza cuadrada Angela Merkel , danos caña Angie :Aplauso:

bueno bajistillas seguimos con los cortos que mantuvimos con tres cojones :Baile: 

la nueva estrategia despiadada prevee el tonteo del Ibex entre los 8850-9150cerraremos el mes por debajo de los 9000 o lo que es lo mismo por debajo de la jran alcista y luego reanudaremos el peponeo hasta la zona 9600 :bla:


----------



## inversobres (23 Sep 2013)

De guano no queda mas que la propia palabra. Han abierto planos viniendo negativos en pre. Veamos si quieren jugar o ya han empezado el dia.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2013)

inversobres chavalin , ya deberías saber que lo que piensen unas cuantas gacelas o muchas , no tiene la menor importancia :no:


----------



## nombre (23 Sep 2013)

Las empresas líderes griegas ubican su base fuera del país - elEconomista.es




Ojo que estos ya lo tienen confirmado

Empezamos pronto::


----------



## Topongo (23 Sep 2013)

nombre dijo:


> Las empresas líderes griegas ubican su base fuera del país - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuera del €? 
Mmmmm


----------



## darwinn (23 Sep 2013)

Joder con Amper, si lo sé no me salgo


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Joder con Amper, si lo sé no me salgo



Consuélese. Es imposible estar en todas las subidas. Con suerte tampoco estará en todas la bajadas


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (23 Sep 2013)

Barrida matutina y parriba, la tónica de estos días.

Me alegro de no haber vendido el viernes, más que nada, porque las ganancias no eran tantas y merecía la pena arriesgarse a mantener después de las elecciones alemanas.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> inversobres chavalin , ya deberías saber que lo que piensen unas cuantas gacelas o muchas , no tiene la menor importancia :no:



:rolleye: :fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Sep 2013)

esto esta un poco aburrido, no???


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> esto esta un poco aburrido, no???



venga tu chaval , haz algo bueno por la vida , diviértenos , no me obligues a ser malo :no:


----------



## Suprimo (23 Sep 2013)

Tal vez sea yo el único pringado con acciones de Gamesa pero ha vuelto a los 6 euros:o


----------



## paulistano (23 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> esto esta un poco aburrido, no???



Compre Sacyr como servidor, a 3,48....verá como no se aburre viendo el muro de los 3,49:ouch:


----------



## Topongo (23 Sep 2013)

Prisa ni p'arriba ni p'abaho


----------



## paulistano (23 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Compre Sacyr como servidor, a 3,48....verá como no se aburre viendo el muro de los 3,49:ouch:



En tres segundos 60.000 acciones de la venta en 3,49 han volado....:Aplauso:

Ahora liados con las de 3,495.....próxima batalla los 3,50:


----------



## ponzi (23 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> En tres segundos 60.000 acciones de la venta en 3,49 han volado....:Aplauso:
> 
> Ahora liados con las de 3,495.....próxima batalla los 3,50:



La participacion de Sacyr en Repsol vale unos 4,7 por accion "2200-2400 mill".Hasta 4,5 puede dar juego


----------



## paulistano (23 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La participacion de Sacyr en Repsol vale unos 4,7 por accion "2200-2400 mill".Hasta 4,5 puede dar juego



Y la deuda??:fiufiu:


----------



## pocoyoyo (23 Sep 2013)

[YOUTUBE]y80NRgYNPFA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (23 Sep 2013)

nombre dijo:


> Las empresas líderes griegas ubican su base fuera del país - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tienen una embotelladora de cocacola y no solo opera en Grecia.Creo que es la 2-3 mas grande del mundo,en primer lugar estaba enterprise de atlanta creo que recordar.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Sep 2013)

Prisa es un chicharro de máximo nivel.


----------



## paulistano (23 Sep 2013)

Ya que no se mueve nada esto me tomo la licencia de hacer llorar a los sensiblones del hilo.....:Baile:


[YOUTUBE]r_h2uQ95xdU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sin_Perdón (23 Sep 2013)

Dentro de Ezentis. Alguien me acompaña?


----------



## ponzi (23 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Y la deuda??:fiufiu:




Los que opereis con Sacyr teneis que asumir que la empresa en si vale muy poco.Realmente lo que estais comprando es Repsol.Es como el valor oculto en Alba o incluso en Bankia.


----------



## ponzi (23 Sep 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Prisa es un chicharro de máximo nivel.



Pueden pasar 2 cosas...1) Vendan algo y la accion haga un x2-x4 y la 2) No consigan vender nada porque Cebrian se ponga muy lorealista en cuyo caso quedaran en manos de los acreedores que la liqiidaran a su antojo.Prisa tiene valor oculto pero hay que tenerlos cuadrados para meterse con la poca liquidez que tienen...Yo con pescanova esa leccion la aprendi bastante bien


----------



## paulistano (23 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pueden pasar 2 cosas...1) Vendan algo y la accion haga un x2-x4 y la 2) No consigan vender nada porque Cebrian se ponga muy lorealista en cuyo caso quedaran en manos de los acreedores que la liqiidaran a su antojo.Prisa tiene valor oculto pero hay que tenerlos cuadrados para meterse con la poca liquidez que tienen...Yo con pescanova esa leccion la aprendi bastante bien



De la que os salvásteis Sin perdon y tu entre otros del hilo:ouch:

Aún me acuerdo...ojo con jugar con una empresa que baja un día un 30% y al siguiente empieza a recuperar....es tentador ganarse un 7% de esa recuperación...pero la cara de gili...:ouch:


----------



## ponzi (23 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> De la que os salvásteis Sin perdon y tu entre otros del hilo:ouch:
> 
> Aún me acuerdo...ojo con jugar con una empresa que baja un día un 30% y al siguiente empieza a recuperar....es tentador ganarse un 7% de esa recuperación...pero la cara de gili...:ouch:




La volatilidad es lo de menos...Es mas bien...ojo con jugar con empresas sin liquidez (con poca pasta en el banco) "james river""prisa""codere"


----------



## paulistano (23 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La volatilidad es lo de menos...Es mas bien...ojo con jugar con empresas sin liquidez (con poca pasta en el banco) "james river""prisa""codere"



Sí, sí....a eso me refiero....que si te meten un rejón del 30%,...pues oye, a joderse....pero en casos como este o el de Martinsa....te quedas sin un pavoienso:


----------



## atman (23 Sep 2013)

Pero bueno, pero que leo... están todos fuera de Prisa??? se están perdiendo este nuevo spike?


----------



## yuto (23 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pero bueno, pero que leo... están todos fuera de Prisa??? se están perdiendo este nuevo spike?



Yo todavía estoy dentro de ella y de Amper.

Acojonado me encuentro... :


----------



## TenienteDan (23 Sep 2013)

Se que no tiene nada que ver con bolsa, pero me he acordado de vosotros al verla :baba::baba:.



Spoiler












Saludos y plusvis para todos


----------



## atman (23 Sep 2013)

Entrar tarde, salir pronto... mal negocio. 

Lo que no acabo de entender es lo de Janus. En GAM hizo lo mismo, entra de coña, pero luego... no aguanta a que se dé la vuelta y prefiere vender en la subida... si ya acertara el techo sería la de D... pero al menos, y teniendo margen, aguantar a ver si se da la vuelta o no... ¿no?

---------- Post added 23-sep-2013 at 13:29 ----------




TenienteDan dijo:


> Se que no tiene nada que ver con bolsa, pero me he acordado de vosotros al verla :baba::baba:.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, la verdad es que me parezco mucho... tenemos un pelo de la ceja igual.


----------



## alimon (23 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Depende de tu perfil.
> 
> En ezentis como he puesto, para la semana que viene, con too lo gordo.
> 
> ...





Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Dentro de Ezentis. Alguien me acompaña?



Ya lo avisé, joder, durante el fin de semana.



Dentro con 100k a 0,2178. Lo acabo de ver ahora porque dejé varias órdenes para comprar 125k a las 8 de la mañana porque no iba a tener posibilidad de conectarme a nada hasta ahora.

25k no me entraron.

Sigo dentro de amper a 1,18, con 10k.

Y dentro de Ercros a 0,47 con 5k.

Lo único que no me ha funcionando hoy son las Natra que siguen al precio de compra de 1,765.


En Ezentis es estar dentro hasta 0,27-0,29 dependiendo de tu grado de testiculina.

En Ercros salida máximo 0,515, aunque está ya en objetivo.

En Amper........ Veremos cuando nos vayamos acercando a los 1,60 si hay huevos para irse a por los 2.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (23 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Ya lo avisé, joder, durante el fin de semana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno. Por lo menos yo te hice caso aunque es una entrada más pequeña ( 46k) pero gracias por avisar. Tiene muy buen aspecto, la verdad.

Por qué la salida a 0,27-0,29 ?


----------



## alimon (23 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Bueno. Por lo menos yo te hice caso aunque es una entrada más pequeña ( 46k) pero gracias por avisar. Tiene muy buen aspecto, la verdad.
> 
> Por qué la salida a 0,27-0,29 ?



No puedo insertar imagenes con el móvil, pero en principio es la siguiente resistencia, correspondiente al techo de la última subida, alla por finales de 2011.

Es de hace unos días, pero este hombre lo analiza muy bien:

La bolsa por Carlos María: Ezentis en velas semanales

También se puede deshacer parte de la posición ahi, y esperar a ver si rompe esa resistencia, y de hacerlo volver a acumular,porque se iría muy arriba.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2013)

alcistiiiillas salid ratitas :rolleye:

no habrá piedad para los siemprealcistas :no:

---------- Post added 23-sep-2013 at 14:04 ----------

oh mis bienamados bajistillas regocijaos por las malas nuevas que vendrán :Aplauso:


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Sep 2013)

pero si Draghi no habla hasta depués de comer!!!... pero qué historia es ésta??!! 

Los futuros americanos se han puesto tomatones...

Edit: y Apple con ganas de comerse el 460 en premarket...


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Entrar tarde, salir pronto... mal negocio.
> 
> Lo que no acabo de entender es lo de Janus. En GAM hizo lo mismo, entra de coña, pero luego... no aguanta a que se dé la vuelta y prefiere vender en la subida... si ya acertara el techo sería la de D... pero al menos, y teniendo margen, aguantar a ver si se da la vuelta o no... ¿no?
> 
> ...




Quizá por deformación profesional pongo especial énfasis en el tiempo en el que el dinero rinde. Desde ese concepto, doblar en un mes es mejor que triplicar en 5 meses. La tasa es mayor.

De todas formas, hay innumerables veces en las que el salir cuando toca el objetivo es lo más beneficioso. Yo ando feliz porque lo que hago para no llorar por el último tramo de subida es entrar apalancado.


----------



## alimon (23 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> alcistiiiillas salid ratitas :rolleye:
> 
> no habrá piedad para los siemprealcistas :no:
> 
> ...



Ya vuelve usted al redll de guano?

Por cuanto tiempo?


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Ya vuelve usted al redll de guano?
> 
> Por cuanto tiempo?



durante el tiempo que sea necesario , espero que hasta alcanzar los 8850 mañana :o

janus su avatar me esta dando miedito :


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2013)

Si Vivus perdiese los 10 usd, shorts en avalancha.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2013 at 14:16 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> durante el tiempo que sea necesario , espero que hasta alcanzar los 8850 mañana :o
> 
> janus su avatar me esta dando miedito :



Este fin de semana me volví transcendente y quise enseñarles el conocimiento extrasensorial que atesora un ser vivo especialmente capacitado para controlar el poder de la mente y oponerse a la atracción probabilística del guano.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2013)

el litio janus , que luego viene el enfermero pandoro , luego no digas que no te lo adverti


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el litio janus , que luego viene el enfermero pandoro , luego no digas que no te lo adverti



Día aburrido, hoy no tengo trabajo porque tengo fiebre y no he hecho ningún trade porque es soporífero lo aburrido que está el DAX y el IBEX.


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Sep 2013)

Ole, ole, el periodismo nacional!

El Touch ID del iPhone 5S se puede desbloquear con los pezones o los dedos de los pies - elEconomista.es

Edit: Juas... Apple reacciona y pasa del rojo a subir un 4%

Edit 2: que dicen que han vendido 9 millones de los nuevos cacharros...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Día aburrido, hoy no tengo trabajo porque tengo fiebre y no he hecho ningún trade porque es soporífero lo aburrido que está el DAX y el IBEX.



vamos que todo ese tema de transcender y lo extrasensorial fue solo una gripe del carajo ienso:

bueno chaval espero que te mejores o que palmes en el intento :Baile:


----------



## darwinn (23 Sep 2013)

yo espero a Amper más abajo en el esperado guano, si no entra la orden pues nada


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2013)

amonoh bajistillas :Baile:

traeremos el desastre para los ejpertitos :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos que todo ese tema de transcender y lo extrasensorial fue solo una gripe del carajo ienso:
> 
> bueno chaval espero que te mejores o que palmes en el intento :Baile:



....................*em*palmes .......................


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Sep 2013)

Parece que por fin - es -...

Markit Flash U.S. Manufacturing PMI™
PMI at three-month low as new order growth slows


----------



## HisHoliness (23 Sep 2013)

Buenos dias forerio!

Veo que las Amper evolucionan favorablemente, y Campofrío sube, muy probablemente gracias a que yo las solté la semana pasada.
Repaso el hilo y veo que Janus volvió un poco tocado de alguna rave de esas que hacen en los descampados de Collado Villalba, bien, bien, buena mierda tomaste hamijo! No obstante, cuando legue a casa esta noche lo volveré a leer.

Yo volvía de un fin de semana campero en una fazenda idilica rodeado de caballos, cebues y ovejas, dispuesto a clavarle un corto al Ibex en el nivel de los 9.300, pero va a ser que no....


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2013)

gap a la baja gordo para mañana es muy probable ienso:

---------- Post added 23-sep-2013 at 15:34 ----------

acaba de comenzar en la sexta 3 la película : rey de reyes :Aplauso:


----------



## egarenc (23 Sep 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> yo espero a Amper más abajo en el esperado guano, si no entra la orden pues nada



y donde la esperas, si no es mucho preguntar?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Sep 2013)

His, sí no había capibaras eso era granja más que hacienda.. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2013)

palideced ante la superior superioridad de MV el zahorí :no:

mantenemos los cortos con tres cojones , hay una alta probabilidad de tener un gap muu gordo a la baja para mañana ienso:

---------- Post added 23-sep-2013 at 16:06 ----------

Mario el drogas ya esta con lo de las litronas :ouch:

---------- Post added 23-sep-2013 at 16:12 ----------

que dices tu de los ronsocos gaybrush , cuidadico con mi alimento :no:


----------



## Misterio (23 Sep 2013)

> Draghi, tipos	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaja La merkel ya le ha llamado esta mañana y le ha enseñado el pistolón que tiene.


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si Vivus perdiese los 10 usd, shorts en avalancha.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-sep-2013 at 14:16 ----------
> 
> ...



Maestro Janus, no se me pase al lado oscuro gatuno, ese lugar donde se escuchan voces que te dictan la evolución del mercado.
Vaya columpiada matrixera.


----------



## egarenc (23 Sep 2013)

Cita:
Draghi, tipos	[Imprimir]	



Dice que mantener los tipos bajos durante largo tiempo conlleva riesgos.

También dice que está muy al tanto y son muy sensibles a los riesgos que podrían aparecer para la estabilidad financiera que se deriven de una larga temporada con los tipos bajos.

Jaja La merkel ya le ha llamado esta mañana y le ha enseñado el pistolón que tiene.

Reacción del cipotecado español:


----------



## HisHoliness (23 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> His, sí no había capibaras eso era granja más que hacienda.. ::



Las Capibaras las veo por la ventana de la oficina pirata! El rio Pinheiros está lleno....

Por cierto, dentro de TRG a 1,78€.,...


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Sep 2013)

Dicen que le ha mandado unos lederhosen conmemorativos que le aprietan los huevos. 


Misterio dijo:


> Jaja La merkel ya le ha llamado esta mañana y le ha enseñado el pistolón que tiene.


----------



## Mulder (23 Sep 2013)

A las buenas tardes!

Ahí dejo eso, no se rian:

Research Finds Link Between Inflation and Laughter In Federal Reserve Meetings - Slashdot


----------



## ALDEBARAN (23 Sep 2013)

Cebrián confirma la intención de vender Canal +


Cebrián confirma la intención de vender Canal+


----------



## Krim (23 Sep 2013)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Ahí dejo eso, no se rian:
> 
> Research Finds Link Between Inflation and Laughter In Federal Reserve Meetings - Slashdot



Ríanse lo que quieran, no provocarán inflación...la relación causa-efecto es al revés .


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Sep 2013)

El movimiento de Codere de hoy ha sido curioso cuanto menos... Dejará por desgracia bastantes owneds en el camino...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2013)

mantened esos cortos , veo alguna probabilidad de HCH y que todo esto no sea mas que una gigantesca trampa alcista ienso:


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Sep 2013)

ALDEBARAN dijo:


> Cebrián confirma la intención de vender Canal +
> 
> 
> Cebrián confirma la intención de vender Canal+



pues está dejando una vela fea de mas a menos


----------



## HisHoliness (23 Sep 2013)

La barrida guapa ha sido en SPS...de 0,32 a 0,23 en unos minutos.....han reventado unos cuantos ortos....
Ha sido verlo y acordarme de tu post, Atman...



atman dijo:


> Entrar tarde, salir pronto... mal negocio.
> 
> Lo que no acabo de entender es lo de Janus. En GAM hizo lo mismo, entra de coña, pero luego... no aguanta a que se dé la vuelta y prefiere vender en la subida... si ya acertara el techo sería la de D... pero al menos, y teniendo margen, aguantar a ver si se da la vuelta o no...



A veces es mejor recoger cuanto antes...


----------



## atman (23 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> La barrida guapa ha sido en SPS...de 0,32 a 0,23 en unos minutos.....han reventado unos cuantos ortos....
> Ha sido verlo y acordarme de tu post, Atman...



Emmm... me temo que no estamos viendo los mismos gráficos... en mínimo de Prisa hoy de moento ha sido .307...

Edito: leí mal... creí que hablaba usted de Prisa... y es Service Point.... la situación no es exactamente la misma.


----------



## Krim (23 Sep 2013)

Un poquito roja si está la cosa ¿no?

Me sorprende que se hayan pulido todo lo que subieron tras la Bernankada...Pero bueno, hasta las 22:00 queda mucho.


----------



## atman (23 Sep 2013)

En otro orden de cosas...

[YOUTUBE]_EVZwTMmk8c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HisHoliness (23 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Emmm... me temo que no estamos viendo los mismos gráficos... en mínimo de Prisa hoy de moento ha sido .307...



No, no , en Service Point ha sido la barrida.


----------



## sirpask (23 Sep 2013)

Y comenzó la cuesta de Otoño. .habrá que agarrarse las calandrakas!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Sep 2013)

Recogida de beneficios lo llamarán y tal


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (23 Sep 2013)

Bueno venga... qué esperábais... ¿que esto subiera un 1% todos los días? Algún día tenía que corregir.

Yo con el triunfo absoluto de Merkel me esperaba un más que posible escenario de una caída global mayor, rondando el 1,5% o incluso el 2%.

Mañana vuelta a la rutina. Fase de afianzar y fijar soportes, lo llaman_ loj ejpertoh_...


----------



## atman (23 Sep 2013)

Deutsche Bank 2014 S&P 500 Targets - Business Insider

The S&P 500 Will Make A 'Straight Shot' To *1,800* :


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Sep 2013)

El comportamiento hoy de ciertos chicharros como Codere, SPS, y algún otro que no quiero acordarme, es para enmarcar.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos días gacelillas
> 
> comenzamos la semana post vencimiento y debo felicitar a la canciller del Reich , cabeza cuadrada Angela Merkel , danos caña Angie :Aplauso:
> 
> ...



para finalizar la sesión os traigo el post con el que MV comenzó :Aplauso:

y además os digo que hay una pequeña probabilidad de HCH y trampa alcista , cuidado pues gaceleridos :no:

hasta mañana y tal , no palmeis mientras dormis y tal ... :o


----------



## Zparo reincidente (23 Sep 2013)

voy a empezar a currar en una IBEX


----------



## HisHoliness (23 Sep 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> voy a empezar a currar en una IBEX



Creia que ya todas estas empresas tenían puertas automáticas....te ponen uniforme?


----------



## tarrito (23 Sep 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> voy a empezar a currar en una IBEX



esta mañana he tenido libre y he ido a recoger espárragos


----------



## Roninn (23 Sep 2013)

Replegando velas. 

Fuera 4000 Amper 1,21-1,38
Fuera 2100 Solaria 0,87-0,84
Dentro 1 Montoro in my pocket.

Soporifera y bendita liquidez again.


----------



## atman (23 Sep 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> voy a empezar a currar en una IBEX



Nos avisa para que nos pongamos cortos o...


----------



## sirpask (23 Sep 2013)

Antes de la apertura he pillao unas comenzbak y unas deuchebank... creyendo que la Merkel me las iba a subir... y tela..


----------



## atman (23 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> esta mañana he tenido libre y he ido a recoger espárragos



Cochina...!


----------



## tarrito (23 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Cochina...!



pero si los he limpiado bien de tierra y todo lo demás ... aunque ya está un poc avanzada la temporada y están más duros de lo que me gustan a mí


----------



## alimon (23 Sep 2013)

Cabrones, como me han jodido con las ECR.

Fuera 20.000 a 0,51 desde 0,48, y dando gracias por la mierda de volumen que llevaba.

Y van en la subasta y me la cierran en 0,524, arrasando con la resistencia de 0,515 y metiendole más volumen que en toda la puta sesión. +6% casí ha cerrado la guarra.

Me quedo con las 10k natra a 1,765, a ver mañana, que por técnico ayer vi muy claro que debía subir.

y mis 100k de ezentis
Y mis eternas 10k de amper.

Bañuelos rulez!!



Valores del Ibex, ni con un palo estos días, excepto los que ya llevo en cartera a largo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Sep 2013)

Yo me he comprado dos punteros laser para jugar con las gatas 

[1,5€ con gastos de envio incluidos. :: Espero que no me estallen en las manos]


----------



## tarrito (23 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo me he comprado dos punteros laser para jugar con las gatas
> 
> [1,5€ con gastos de envio incluidos. :: Espero que no me estallen en las manos]



es que nos pasamos el día haciendo cosas supermegachupi-interesantísimas, a que sí!?

:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> es que nos pasamos el día haciendo cosas supermegachupi-interesantísimas, a que sí!?
> 
> :XX:



Sisisisi, lo de los espárragos me ha llegado, me ha llegado. Sobre todo eso de que están más duros de lo que te gusta.... :X.


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2013)

el SP está haciendo mucho daño hoy en solares, tecnológicas y constructoras.

Huele a guano.


----------



## Roninn (23 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo me he comprado dos punteros laser para jugar con las gatas
> 
> [1,5€ con gastos de envio incluidos. :: Espero que no me estallen en las manos]



Aparte de los juegos tradicionales si tienes tablet hay unos juegos diseñados para gatos que les vuelven locos.Mi gato se llama Clac... digo BATMAN y es demencial verle pedir la tablet para jugar a una app de ratones ::



Monlovi dijo:


> es que nos pasamos el día haciendo cosas supermegachupi-interesantísimas, a que sí!?
> 
> :XX:



Ya ves! Mi dia ha sido apasionante, le he tangado un 1 euro al operation manager de una conocida marca de impresoras. Ha salido del comedor con un botella de agua y cuando he ido a comprar la mia me he encontrado 1 euro (!!) en la maquina. He pensado en avisarle pero se me ha activado el modo GTA on y he salido con las plusvis cual CJ perseguido por los federales con 3 estrellas.

Moraleja: Los sysadmins son malas personas :


----------



## atman (23 Sep 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Aparte de los juegos tradicionales si tienes tablet hay unos juegos diseñados para gatos que les vuelven locos.Mi gato se llama Clac... digo BATMAN y es demencial verle pedir la tablet para jugar a una app de ratones ::



Ahora entiendo por que hay gente empeñada en probar si el TouchID del iphone5 tambien lee la huella del gato...


----------



## Mulder (23 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo me he comprado dos punteros laser para jugar con las gatas
> 
> [1,5€ con gastos de envio incluidos. :: Espero que no me estallen en las manos]



Pues yo compré uno en un chino a 50 céntimos y además sirve también de linterna


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Sep 2013)

vaya país este fin de semana quería ir al cine y me he enterado que no hay, habían cerrado todos hace casi 2 meses el más cercano queda a 34Km (Pontevedra -ciudad- 78.000 habitantes)

.......... uffff


----------



## atman (23 Sep 2013)

A estas horas...

Citi -3%
JPmorgan -2%
Well Fargo -1,5
MorganStanley -2,5%
GS -2,30%

Y los cinco con volúmenes por encima de la media ya a esta hora... el cierre puede ser bonito-bonito... lo que pasa es que no es ni mucho menos suficiente, a mi juicio...


----------



## egarenc (23 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> vaya país este fin de semana quería ir al cine y me he enterado que no hay, habían cerrado todos hace casi 2 meses el más cercano queda a 34Km (Pontevedra -ciudad- 78.000 habitantes)
> 
> .......... uffff



a mi me pasó algo parecido, iba a ir a uno que se está muy tranquilo porque está siempre medio vacío, y resulta que me lo encuentro cerrado...lo peor es que hacía dos años que lo estaba y yo sin enterarme. Claro que con clientes como yo, no me extraña que hayan claudicado.


----------



## darwinn (23 Sep 2013)

ANR recuperando con un +2.09%


----------



## Tono (23 Sep 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> voy a empezar a currar en una IBEX



y encima no los pasas por las narices

castuzo, mamandurrio, garrapatón, que te vas a pasar la vida sin dar palo al agua a costa de los que nos deslomamos
ojalá preñes a una becaria de gemelos y se te vaya el sueldo en la manutención


----------



## atman (23 Sep 2013)

Fake reviewers snared in NY Attorney General yogurt sting | Reuters

Me parece cojonudo que persigan a los que falsean las calificaciones en las webs. Algunos son totalmente desacarados. Me tengo que guardar el enlace para "asustar" a algún viva-la-virgen...


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> voy a empezar a currar en una IBEX



En Sacyr, Acciona, Bankia,.....?. A ver cuánto duras.

Yo estoy en una que curra para las IBEX, papelotes caros y tal .....

Espero que no te coja una reestructuración de áreas de operaciones en la que estoy trabajando. El 12% sale de su puesto.


----------



## Tono (23 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En Sacyr, Acciona, Bankia,.....?. A ver cuánto duras.
> 
> Yo estoy en una que curra para las IBEX, papelotes caros y tal .....
> 
> Espero que no te coja una reestructuración de áreas de operaciones en la que estoy trabajando. El 12% sale de su puesto.



En Sacyr, Acciona, Bankia,.....? ¿areas de operaciones? 
venga ya, lo habrán cogido en mapfre para vender seguros a comisión.


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2013)

Así está el tema:

Apple iPhone Revenue Versus BlackBerry Sale Price - Business Insider

Microsoft Surface 2 Photos - Business Insider

Blackberry Buyout Price - Business Insider

BlackBerry Offer To Go Private - Business Insider

Hedge Funds Using FOIA - Business Insider

A Primer On Social Media Demographics - Business Insider

The Consensus On Stocks Is Crazy Bullish - Business Insider

---------- Post added 23-sep-2013 at 21:04 ----------

He leído por ahí que pudiese haber más inyecciones masivas en los bancos en Europa desde el BCE con dinerito barato.

Decir que es una foto creíble pero primero hay que verlo. Digo creíble porque Europa y el mundo están condenados a hacer lo mismo que los usanos porque si no se van a hundir en sus monedas sobrevaloradas sobre el dolar usano.

Si esto ocurre, es tan fácil como esperar a verlo, las bolsas subirán un muy buen trecho.


----------



## azazel_iii (23 Sep 2013)

Cuidado gacelas y leones, Pandoro anda cerca...



Spoiler










:XX:


----------



## Algas (23 Sep 2013)

@alimón,

enorabuena por EZE, no pude conectarme hoy y para cuando lo veo va por +12 (, jajajajaja, pero buena cantada .

Yo también sigo en AMPER, menos mal que nos da alegrías ).

---------- Post added 23-sep-2013 at 22:03 ----------

Y por cierto, no descuidemos el tema...


----------



## jopitxujo (23 Sep 2013)

Me saltó el stop en Acciona, para unas pipas y poco mas.

Por lo menos Gamesa sigue a su bola.


----------



## juanfer (23 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En Sacyr, Acciona, Bankia,.....?. A ver cuánto duras.
> 
> Yo estoy en una que curra para las IBEX, papelotes caros y tal .....
> 
> Espero que no te coja una reestructuración de áreas de operaciones en la que estoy trabajando. El 12% sale de su puesto.



Prácticamente todos trabajamos para pagar las practicas monopolísticas de las empresas de nuestro ibex.


----------



## Abner (23 Sep 2013)

Creo que están acumulando. Me da que se preparan para romper máximos. Estimo potencial de subida hasta el 9550 casi 9600. 

En una semana o dos vengo por mi owned.


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2013)

This beautiful forum seems empty.


----------



## alimon (23 Sep 2013)

Algas dijo:


> @alimón,
> 
> enorabuena por EZE, no pude conectarme hoy y para cuando lo veo va por +12 (, jajajajaja, pero buena cantada .
> 
> ...




Para una vez que me dedican unas boobs, mi navegador va y no carga las imágenes. :´´´´(

A ver como se comporta EZE mañana, una vez superada la resistencia y con fuerza y volumen como hoy. Yo no descartaría recogida de beneficios, y que la veamos caer un -4% tranquilamente, espero que no más. El stop holgado puede poner en 0,20 - 0,205. Yo no lo pondría más arriba porque es un chicharro considerable y no hay más que ver SPS hoy para ver la facilidad con la que los vuelan. 

De AMP nada que decir, cumple lo prometido.

Para mañana, Yo apostaría por ECR. No se si le voy a meter porque me han sacado de mala manera, con algo de profits eso sí, y eso me cabrea. Pero la forma que ha tenido de romper la resistencia en la subasta, metiendole un +5% en ese momento, y el volumen que ha entrado en 5 minutos, me da que pensar que mañana puede petar, especialmente al inicio.

En NAT, aunque es el valor recomendado por los de chicharros, que suelen ser, digamos, "muy impulsivos", ayer vi bastante clara la entrada. No ha funcionado hoy, pero sigo pensado que lo debería hacer a lo largo de la semana. Además, tiene la salida cerca, si baja de 1,74, sería para ya esperarla más abajo, en soporte, sobre 1,62-1,63.



Abner dijo:


> Creo que están acumulando. Me da que se preparan para romper máximos. Estimo potencial de subida hasta el 9550 casi 9600.
> 
> En una semana o dos vengo por mi owned.



Espero que sea en 2 semanas. Esta semana toca lateral bajista, y es momento de valores del continuo y no del IBEX.


----------



## j.w.pepper (23 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> This beautiful forum seems empty.



Estamos esperando por su señal para el carbón.


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Estamos esperando por su señal para el carbón.



De nuevo estoy en Prisa


----------



## darwinn (23 Sep 2013)

La que están liando en forocoches, uno ha comprado 8.000 euros en quabit.


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> La que están liando en forocoches, uno ha comprado 8.000 euros en quabit.



Eso les pasa por leer burbuja sin estar en un adecuado estado sensitivo 

---------- Post added 23-sep-2013 at 23:55 ----------




Janus dijo:


> De nuevo estoy en Prisa



Objetivo sensitivo primo o pluscuamperfecto?


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (24 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> De nuevo estoy en Prisa



Cuente hombre, cuente8:

Hasta donde nos vamos? Yo llevo un tupper para el viaje::


----------



## Janus (24 Sep 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Cuente hombre, cuente8:
> 
> Hasta donde nos vamos? Yo llevo un tupper para el viaje::



Vamos a verlo, el timeframe diario manda. Pudieran darle una barrida de despioje hacia abajo por lo que el stop es amplio.


----------



## desastre total (24 Sep 2013)

Joer Sir Janus, vaya miedo da el careto que ha puesto en el avatar...
Que hp la castuza cleptómana, por eso hoy se han puesto las botas las inmos del ibex, por el tema de la quita del Sareb, ¿será el momento de entrar en este sector?...


----------



## atman (24 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a verlo, el timeframe diario manda. Pudieran darle una barrida de despioje hacia abajo por lo que el stop es amplio.



Si yaaa... sabía yo... visto algún movimiento de hoy, que alguien se nos subía.... y cuando digo alguien me refiero a usted, claro... yo he vendido unas pocas en 0,345 para cubrir gastos y tal. Y cisco los SL entre 0,22 y 0,25 para hacer un 10%. 

Pero tampoco hay que ponerse en el peor de los casos...


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a verlo, el timeframe diario manda. Pudieran darle una barrida de despioje hacia abajo por lo que el stop es amplio.



Por eso en ciertos valores lo mejor es el "SL mental"


----------



## Janus (24 Sep 2013)

desastre total dijo:


> Joer Sir Janus, vaya miedo da el careto que ha puesto en el avatar...
> Que hp la castuza cleptómana, por eso hoy se han puesto las botas las inmos del ibex, por el tema de la quita del Sareb, ¿será el momento de entrar en este sector?...



Salvo rebotes que no hay que pille bien, ese sector no vale ni para tomar por el culo. Es un deporte por y para los perros castuzos.

Se van a joder porque la mierda que tienen no la van a vender más a que cuatro catetos a aún andan pululando por ahí. Catetos hay muchos pero con cuatro perras para acercarse a un banco hay unos cuatro o como mucho cuatro ya que como mínimo hay sobre cuatro.


----------



## atman (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Por eso en ciertos valores lo mejor es el "SL mental"



Sí, y lo ejecuta por telequinesia si le falla la conexión u otros imponderables. 

Digo yo, si esa manía de no poner stops (no lo digo sólo por usted) vendrá de que nunca se han visto en un bonito marrón: el sistema no va, el teléfono no te cojen y la acción se va, se va, se va... para cuando consigues arreglarlo, tienes el culo como un bebedero de patos...

Stops siempre. ¿que los quiere holgados? Póngalos holgados... Yo he tenido en Prisa el SL en ,15, es decir un -20-25%. Pero ahí estaba. Si todo va mal, al menos que intente parar ahí...


----------



## Janus (24 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Si yaaa... sabía yo... visto algún movimiento de hoy, que alguien se nos subía.... y cuando digo alguien me refiero a usted, claro... yo he vendido unas pocas en 0,345 para cubrir gastos y tal. Y cisco los SL entre 0,22 y 0,25 para hacer un 10%.
> 
> Pero tampoco hay que ponerse en el peor de los casos...




A boss says "go", a leader says "let's go".

---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 00:46 ----------




atman dijo:


> Sí, y lo ejecuta por telequinesia si le falla la conexión u otros imponderables.
> 
> Digo yo, si esa manía de no poner stops (no lo digo sólo por usted) vendrá de que nunca se han visto en un bonito marrón: el sistema no va, el teléfono no te cojen y la acción se va, se va, se va... para cuando consigues arreglarlo, tienes el culo como un bebedero de patos...
> 
> Stops siempre. ¿que los quiere holgados? Póngalos holgados... Yo he tenido en Prisa el SL en ,15, es decir un -20-25%. Pero ahí estaba. Si todo va mal, al menos que intente parar ahí...



Yo le contesto, la ejecución de un stop viene a reconocer que una posición sale mal (generalmente perdiendo). En la mente gacela eso no se puede asumir y más si la inversión se hace por internet en donde nadie ve el careto de sufrimiento del que yerra constantemente.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 00:47 ----------

Buena la parte final de Drake.

[YOUTUBE]D7GW8TYCEG4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (24 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Salvo rebotes que no hay que pille bien, ese sector no vale ni para tomar por el culo. Es un deporte por y para los perros castuzos.
> 
> Se van a joder porque la mierda que tienen no la van a vender más a que cuatro catetos a aún andan pululando por ahí. Catetos hay muchos pero con cuatro perras para acercarse a un banco hay unos cuatro o como mucho cuatro ya que como mínimo hay sobre cuatro.



Gracias: reconforta, que llega un punto en que uno ya no sabe que pensar... la realidad por aquí no es exactamente la misma que al sur del Ebro y si a eso le añades noticias como esa... acabas totalmente perdido.


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Sí, y lo ejecuta por telequinesia si le falla la conexión u otros imponderables.
> 
> Digo yo, si esa manía de no poner stops (no lo digo sólo por usted) vendrá de que nunca se han visto en un bonito marrón: el sistema no va, el teléfono no te cojen y la acción se va, se va, se va... para cuando consigues arreglarlo, tienes el culo como un bebedero de patos...
> 
> Stops siempre. ¿que los quiere holgados? Póngalos holgados... Yo he tenido en Prisa el SL en ,15, es decir un -20-25%. Pero ahí estaba. Si todo va mal, al menos que intente parar ahí...



Creo que deberé hacer más grande el emoticono, o añadir (modo irónico OFF) asi será más fácil que me se entienda :

De todas maneras, hay una "escuela de pensamiento" en esto del MM que dice que el SL no lo tienes que poner "en el valor", sino "en el capital de inversion". Por ese motivo, si tu capital de bolsa es un 10% de tu capital total, y asumes unas pérdidas del 5%, el que inviertas 1000 euros en un valor no necesariamente debe suponer un SL si esos 1000 euros representan el 1% de tu "capital de inversion". En tal caso, los SL no los debes asociar al valor, y por eso puedes usar un SL mental. Naturalmente si tienes 10 valores de 1000 euros y mas de la mitad se van a negativos y no tienes ni un telefono..., pero en ese caso estariamos cerca del madmax y ya daria igual, porque para perder el 50% de todas tus inversiones, salvo sean todas chicharros, significa que la gran bajista llego y te pillo cagando


----------



## paulistano (24 Sep 2013)

SObre stops, basta algo de sentido común:

Si yo entro un valor a X, es porque creo que X es el precio más bajo al que voy a poder comprar. Sí, de perogrullo, pero es irrefutable.


Si de repente, el valor ahora es de X-Y%...quiere decir que ME HE EQUIVOCADO.

Por tanto se asume el error y a otra cosa.



En cuanto a los stops mentales, quiero pensar que la gente se refiere a chicharros que te oscilan en un día un 9% o más (5% de bajada y 4% de subida posterior)....en ese caso, Stop también,,,,pero como bien dice Atman, pues stop, pero del 20%.

Opino.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Sep 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> La que están liando en forocoches, uno ha comprado 8.000 euros en quabit.



Yo me rei de uno que compro Jazzteles por centimos:o


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> SObre stops, basta algo de sentido común:
> 
> Si yo entro un valor a X, es porque creo que X es el precio más bajo al que voy a poder comprar. Sí, de perogrullo, pero es irrefutable.
> 
> ...



Vengaaaaa, valeeeeee, ahora un post algo mas serio, sin mandangas mentales: En valores de media o baja volatilidad, aceptas cierta fluctuacion de la tendencia presuntamente alcista y le pones un 5% (por ejemplo) y si el mercado te saca, pues ajo y agua. En chicharros y familia, le tienes que poner un 20% y aun asi rezar para que el barrido de stop loss no te saque incluso asi.

Edito: Pero si estás en el estado sensitivo adecuado, eres uno con el mercado, y entonces no te hacen falta los SL porque tu sabes cual va a ser la evolucion del valor, y la confianza te invade.


----------



## atman (24 Sep 2013)

La estrategia de jugarse el monto total de la operación, para mí, sólo en pennystocks con operaciones pequeñas. Donde asumes palmar una posi completa mientras esperas un x3 en otra del mismo tipo. 

Ya lo expliqué ¿no? Cuando tengo tiempo, ganas, plusvis acumuladas, etc... me rebusco 8-10 megachurros de esos, les meto un poco a cada uno y espero a que la posi completa evolucione donde las ganacias de unos cubren las pérdidas de los otros.

Y cuando hablo del telefono no hablo de que usted no tenga teléfono. Hablo de que su broker no se lo coge porque está saturado (debido a un cuelgue del sistema, por ejemplo). Esas cosas pasan. Poco, pero pasan y recuerde que siempre lo hacen en el momento más inoportuno. Y es un riesgo perfectamente evitable.

Respecto al tema ese de que los cazadores ven tus stops... yo creo que los stops apetecibles son los cercanos en cualquier sentido. Aquellos que se pueden pillar, sacar un provecho, con poco movimiento de dinero. Un stop que está puesto detrás del equivalente al 50% del volumen diario pues... te lo saltan porque se lo encuentran, pero no porque vayan a por él. Vamos que te saltan porque te has equivocado del todo de posición machote, en cuyo caso...

---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 01:28 ----------




Suprimo dijo:


> Yo me rei de uno que compro Jazzteles por centimos:o



Siii... yo ya elevé mi particular mea culpa, en público acto de contricción. Jazztel amigos míos... quien la ha visto y quien la ve...

---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 01:49 ----------

*Telefonica agrees to up indirect stake in Telecom Italia: source | Reuters*


----------



## amago45 (24 Sep 2013)

Buenos días por la mañana y tal
Otro día de correcciones y volver a coger fuerzas para llegar a los 9400?


----------



## wetpiñata (24 Sep 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Buenos días por la mañana y tal
> Otro día de correcciones y volver a coger fuerzas para llegar a los 9400?



En eso estamos. Como se confirme el gap del jato en preapertura... lo que nos vamos a reir.

Buenos días.

Edición: parece que se modera


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2013)

guanos días gaceleridos 

aquí MV el zahorí emitiendo desde su refugio en las montañas tora bora donde se planifica la destrucción del ejercito de ejpertitos :Aplauso:

bueno pezkeñines , ayer cerramos el gap del 9070 y tuvimos rebotito , pero mantenemos los cortos por tres cojones confiando en que no se producirá un cierre mensual por encima de la jran alcista 8980 aprox ienso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Sep 2013)

no veo el gap, un bajista que comienza a no tener fed


----------



## juanfer (24 Sep 2013)

Hoy abrimos con gap al alza en el ibex.


----------



## Janus (24 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos días gaceleridos
> 
> aquí MV el zahorí emitiendo desde su refugio en las montañas tora bora donde se planifica la destrucción del ejercito de ejpertitos :Aplauso:
> 
> bueno pezkeñines , ayer cerramos el gap del 9070 y tuvimos rebotito , pero mantenemos los cortos por tres cojones confiando en que no se producirá un cierre mensual por encima de la jran alcista 8980 aprox ienso:



Oh gran zahori, sensei de las mas profundas taices del conocimiento. A fin de mes vista, ¿hacia dondr apunta la percha andina del reward?.


----------



## amago45 (24 Sep 2013)

Dentro en PRISA en 0.328.
volveré a intentar entrar un poco más abajo. Así Renta4 se lleva unas comisiones por entradas y salidas y tal ...
Tiene pinta de mete-saca hasta 0.35X máximos de ayer. Me da mucho miedo Cebrián


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2013)

el cierre mensual será por debajo de la jran alcista , asi que advertidos quedais .

los que no tengáis FED podeis iros , no los queremos , no los necesitamos :no:


----------



## Cascooscuro (24 Sep 2013)

Vivus a 9,95...Sr Janus ustec comento algo de cortos a mansalva...?


----------



## Janus (24 Sep 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Vivus a 9,95...Sr Janus ustec comento algo de cortos a mansalva...?



Yes ............


----------



## atman (24 Sep 2013)

En el ibex van a repetir la jugada de ayer... subida inicial para animar al gacelerío y luego a cocerlos poquito a poco...???


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2013)

además asi aprovechan para hacer saltar los stops de los faltos de FED 

---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 09:43 ----------

alcistillas os van a cocinar al baño maria :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> En el ibex van a repetir la jugada de ayer... subida inicial para animar al gacelerío y luego a cocerlos poquito a poco...???






Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Recogida de beneficios lo llamarán y tal




Esta mañana, durante la ducha posterior a mi carrera matutina, sintonizo el aparato receptor de ondas de radio moduladas haciendo coincidir la frecuencia de resonancia del circuito con la de emisión de la estación de HINTEREKONOMÍA y escucho a una señorita de inversis decir:

-No se explican muy bien las bajadas de estos días- noticias positivas. bernanke sigue con QE

-Puede ser por el fiscal cliff que se acerca y no hay acuerdo o bien *RECOGIDA DE BENEFICIOS*!!!! :XX: :XX: :XX:


Y la tipa que retransmite el inicio de la sesión como un partido de furgoo dice:"El ibex sube un 0.03% en la apertura ESTO PROMETE!!!!" Mae mia, esta viene con gamnesas a 15€ y santanderes a 10€ (si no lleva algunas terras también :XX


----------



## atman (24 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> En el ibex van a repetir la jugada de ayer... subida inicial para animar al gacelerío y luego a cocerlos poquito a poco...???



Parece que hoy vamos a ser más de olla exprés que de puchero...


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2013)

por TECNICO sabemos que el Ibex no podrá tener un cierre mensual por encima de la jran alcista , aunque es muy probable que lo intente un par de meses o tres y finalmente lo consiga ienso:

---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 10:14 ----------




atman dijo:


> Parece que hoy vamos a ser más de olla exprés que de puchero...



huele que alimenta :baba:


----------



## atman (24 Sep 2013)

En la actual situación de las finanzas públicas ¿alguien me sabría explicar la razón de seguir emitiendo deuda a 3 meses? "Pegarse" a la curva de tipos?


----------



## juanfer (24 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> En la actual situación de las finanzas públicas ¿alguien me sabría explicar la razón de seguir emitiendo deuda a 3 meses? "Pegarse" a la curva de tipos?



Para poder pagar el interés y el capital de la deuda emitida hace 3 meses. Suma y sigue es el lema.


----------



## atman (24 Sep 2013)

...y multiplicar el coste de gestión de la deuda y exponerse más a mercado... 

ya sé que son unos inútiles pero ¿tanto?

Están tirando de tarjeta de crédito para ir tapando agujeros en lugar de ir estructurando la deuda, ahora que todavía tienen mínimo margen... a largo plazo no hay nada que hacer, pero al menos comeríamos las uvas tranquilos...


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> ...y multiplicar el coste de gestión de la deuda y exponerse más a mercado...
> 
> *ya sé que son unos inútiles pero ¿tanto?*
> 
> Están tirando de tarjeta de crédito para ir tapando agujeros en lugar de ir estructurando la deuda, ahora que todavía tienen mínimo margen... a largo plazo no hay nada que hacer, pero al menos comeríamos las uvas tranquilos...



Aqui se aplican metodos "micro" (sacar con visa para pagar el credito) a lo que viene siendo la "macro". Estructuqué? La zuficie, ezo que eh lo que eh? Poseso...


----------



## juanfer (24 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> ...y multiplicar el coste de gestión de la deuda y exponerse más a mercado...
> 
> ya sé que son unos inútiles pero ¿tanto?
> 
> Están tirando de tarjeta de crédito para ir tapando agujeros en lugar de ir estructurando la deuda, ahora que todavía tienen mínimo margen... a largo plazo no hay nada que hacer, pero al menos comeríamos las uvas tranquilos...



Si básicamente el creo que juegan al siguiente gobierno que pague la copas.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2013)

están metiendo en la trampa a toda gacela viviente : 

bueno mejor para los leoncios :baba:


----------



## vermer (24 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> ...y multiplicar el coste de gestión de la deuda y exponerse más a mercado...
> 
> *ya sé que son unos inútiles pero ¿tanto?*
> 
> Están tirando de tarjeta de crédito para ir tapando agujeros en lugar de ir estructurando la deuda, ahora que todavía tienen mínimo margen... a largo plazo no hay nada que hacer, pero al menos comeríamos las uvas tranquilos...





juanfer dijo:


> Si básicamente el creo que juegan al siguiente gobierno que pague la copas.




Atman, eres un cachondo


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2013)

y no podríamos ejecutarle por cachondo , sacar una ley para el solo ienso:


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Sep 2013)

Buenos días caballeros.

Aquí en La Contal ...Fiestuqui... Hoy toca Santa, que afición dos semanas seguidas con fiesta..

De la bolsa ni idea... Esto no hay quien lo entienda.

Estoy en liquidez a la espera de compras golosas, pero no llega el guano, así que por si sigue subiendo para no perder comba, entro con largos

PD. Me ha quedado un post pelin gato cortilargo


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2013)

podríamos ampliar la ley para que además de cachondos incluyese también a fiesteras ienso:


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Si básicamente el creo que juegan al siguiente gobierno que pague la copas.



no creo que tengan esa suerte........ además podrían ser ellos de nuevo los invitados


----------



## paulistano (24 Sep 2013)

Y el ibex no va a bajar?? 

Cuando está sensación me llega, en los días siguientes es cuando empieza a bajar.... Así que como suba esto un poquito más meteremos más cortitos.... 

Pero subanme esas sacyres por deus...


----------



## Hannibal (24 Sep 2013)

En Enagás, el primer asalto a los 18 ha sido un fracaso, pero al retroceder han hecho saltar stops. Esto indica que el gacelerio y la leonada no tardarán en ir de la mano al pa'rriba y es previsible un nuevo ataque poco antes del cierre. Veremos si la leonada también iba de farol o si ya será el ataque bueno.

Teniendo en cuenta que en diciembre hay dividendos de 0'68, lo normal es que esto vaya pa'rriba incluso aunque el culibex se ponga del lado del jato.


----------



## paulistano (24 Sep 2013)

Curioso....estos últimos días.... Sacyr sube e ibex baja y viceversa


----------



## azazel_iii (24 Sep 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> En Enagás, el primer asalto a los 18 ha sido un fracaso, pero al retroceder han hecho saltar stops. Esto indica que el gacelerio y la leonada no tardarán en ir de la mano al pa'rriba y es previsible un nuevo ataque poco antes del cierre. Veremos si la leonada también iba de farol o si ya será el ataque bueno.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que en diciembre hay dividendos de 0'68, lo normal es que esto vaya pa'rriba incluso aunque el culibex se ponga del lado del jato.



Yo estoy dentro de Enagas en 17.82, SL en 17.

Llevo siguiendola varios dias y sigo pensando que solo puede subir. Si miras el indicador ADO parece que ha habido acumulacion desde finales de Julio hasta principios de Septiembre (aunque Agosto no es muy fiable por el poco volumen).


----------



## juanfer (24 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> no creo que tengan esa suerte........ además podrían ser ellos de nuevo los invitados



La deuda es IMPAGABLE se terminará pasando de padres a hijos y de hijos a nietos, etc. Con el nivel de deuda que hay ahora y el interés compuesto solo con pagar los intereses ya es un logro, sin endeudarte más. Pero nos pusieron un déficit del 3% luego el 6% pues en agosto llegamos a la cifra tope, y aun así siguen emitiendo deuda. 

Solo falta que venga el milagro de que el BCE compre deuda publica a 1 Billon de euros al año a los paises perifericos a estilo FED pero no creo que la Merkel quiera.


----------



## Hannibal (24 Sep 2013)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Yo estoy dentro de Enagas en 17.82, SL en 17.
> 
> Llevo siguiendola varios dias y sigo pensando que solo puede subir. Si miras el indicador ADO parece que ha habido acumulacion desde finales de Julio hasta principios de Septiembre (aunque Agosto no es muy fiable por el poco volumen).



Yo entré en 17,2 y luego en 17,6. Si soy sincero, apenas presté atención al at, y eso que lo suelo hacer. Me fijé sobre todo en varios factores:es una empresa con el 3er PER más bajo del ibex, la tercera que mejor RPD tiene y aunque falten 3 meses para el dividendo, había hecho un suelo bastante claro en 17; lo peor que podía/puede pasar es que se estampe con la resistencia de 18 todo este tiempo pero siendo un sector tan estable, lo normal es que para diciembre sobrepase incluso los 19.


----------



## HisHoliness (24 Sep 2013)

Buenos días!

Los de amper, como lo veis? Os quedaréis comprados el finde?


----------



## inversobres (24 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Curioso....estos últimos días.... Sacyr sube e ibex baja y viceversa



No se donde baja el ibex, por que... de momento estamos en niveles de la semana pasada y en maximos diarios.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (24 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Buenos días!
> 
> Los de amper, como lo veis? Os quedaréis comprados el finde?



Que pasa el finde?:fiufiu:


----------



## alimon (24 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Buenos días!
> 
> Los de amper, como lo veis? Os quedaréis comprados el finde?




Bueno, estamos a martes. Eso debes preguntarlo el viernes.

A priori, si, a mi no me supone problema, teniendo en cuenta que las llevo desde el 21 de agosto, ya que me he quedado comprado muchos fines.

En principio, salvo que llegue en torno a los 1,60 para el viernes yo si me quedo comprado.

En principio los 1,60 es el primer objetivo, aunque el objetivo final son los 2€.


Aun estoy valorando si salirme en 1,60, o quedarme hasta los 2.

Seguramente lo que haga sea salirme con la mitad, y si supera fuete 1,60 volver a acumular.


PD: esa zorrita de NATRA que pasa con ella, c-oño.? Se lleva abriendo de piernas 2 meses pa todo el mundo, y pa cuando me pone ojitos a mi para meterle, va y se queda quieta.:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## HisHoliness (24 Sep 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Que pasa el finde?:fiufiu:





alimon dijo:


> Bueno, estamos a martes. Eso debes preguntarlo el viernes.
> 
> A priori, si, a mi no me supone problema, teniendo en cuenta que las llevo desde el 21 de agosto, ya que me he quedado comprado muchos fines.
> 
> ...



Tenía entendido que el plazo máximo para acordar la refinanciación es el lunes 30 de septiembre.
Amper y bancos acuerdan un 'stand still' y se dan 3 meses más para negociar la reestructuración de su deuda


----------



## LOLO08 (24 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Bueno, estamos a martes. Eso debes preguntarlo el viernes.
> 
> A priori, si, a mi no me supone problema, teniendo en cuenta que las llevo desde el 21 de agosto, ya que me he quedado comprado muchos fines.
> 
> ...



te acompaño en Natra. Bueno las llevo dese los 1,20e.


----------



## amago45 (24 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Tenía entendido que el plazo máximo para acordar la refinanciación es el lunes 30 de septiembre.
> Amper y bancos acuerdan un 'stand still' y se dan 3 meses más para negociar la reestructuración de su deuda



Me salí en 1.39 ... viendo la cotización de hoy podía haber salido un poco más tarde, pero desde 1.25 hay generado un buén reward, así que a la buchaca

Yo el fin de semana no me quedaría comprado, da un poco de yuyu amanecer y que las acciones valgan cero ... pero si logra la refinanciación a lo mejor haces un X2 ... ... :8:


----------



## inversobres (24 Sep 2013)

A fuego lento en maximos y tirando. A ver si van a pegar el hachazo los yankis...


----------



## inversobres (24 Sep 2013)

Mas palabras del bce. A que huelen las nubes??? bancos en verde, se acabo por hoy.

Aluflipas con lo del sareb::.


----------



## alimon (24 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Tenía entendido que el plazo máximo para acordar la refinanciación es el lunes 30 de septiembre.
> Amper y bancos acuerdan un 'stand still' y se dan 3 meses más para negociar la reestructuración de su deuda



Cierto. 

Es un riesgo a correr, aunque en parte yo estoy dentro por ello.

Tu piensa que si han refinanciado la deuda de Codere, siendo lo que es Codere, que es un cadaver con patas y sin perspectiva de mejora, que no harán con Amper.

Mira lo que pasó con Codere cuando se aprobó, e imaginate que podría pasar con Amper si se hace. Los 2€ se verían el lunes. 

En el improbable caso de que no sea así, efectivamente la puerta de salida sera estrecha, más estrecha cuanto mas arriba se entró.


Cada cual que valore el riesgo que quiere correr.


----------



## Abner (24 Sep 2013)

@Pollastre

Haga un poco de vida social hombre de Dios. 

¿Podría comentar su visión del DAX desde el 5 de septiembre a ver si coincide muy someramente con la que tengo de el chicharribex?


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2013)

mantened esos cortos bajistillas :no:

el eurostoxx50 y el sp500 tienen cada uno un par de gaps por cerrar


----------



## Krim (24 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mantened esos cortos bajistillas :no:
> 
> el eurostoxx50 y el sp500 tienen cada uno un par de gaps por cerrar



Mejor mantén tú el culo en posición...dicen que así duele menos.

Paulistano, ¿sigues con las Sacyres? Yo les doy este asalto a los 3,5. Si fracasan, fuera.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2013)

MV va corto desde el viernes en 9160 , esas son las ventajas del conocimiento , que te puedes posicionar muy bien 8:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Sep 2013)

EEUU: la vivienda subió un 12,4% en julio, según el Case-Shiller

Estimulos ebrigüere

¿Eso es bueno, malo o lo contrario?


----------



## Janus (24 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Buenos días!
> 
> Los de amper, como lo veis? Os quedaréis comprados el finde?



es una inversión más de un año vista. igual que cuando estaba 20 cents más abajo.

::

---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 15:26 ----------




alimon dijo:


> Bueno, estamos a martes. Eso debes preguntarlo el viernes.
> 
> A priori, si, a mi no me supone problema, teniendo en cuenta que las llevo desde el 21 de agosto, ya que me he quedado comprado muchos fines.
> 
> ...



En 1,60 euros tiene una resistencia importante que determina el cambio secular de ciclo. ¿por qué a 2 euros y no a 4 euros?.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 15:31 ----------

Tres días después del subidón de las plateras al calor de Bernie, ya están por debajo. Golpe bajo a esos inversores que invierten por noticias. Se puede fallar pero es inadmisible no disponer de stop loss.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2013)

en los máximos hay papel en cantidades industriales , abandonad toda esperanza alcistillas :no:


----------



## Janus (24 Sep 2013)

Mirando para entrar largos en Apple.


----------



## alimon (24 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> es una inversión más de un año vista. igual que cuando estaba 20 cents más abajo.
> 
> ::
> 
> ...




Por vértigo.

Y porque bañuelos entró a ese precio. Yo hablo de 2€ a corto-medio plazo. El techo de 2013 fue de 1,95 al cierre, y hay una bajista de la tendencia de los 2 últimos años que tiene su resistencia ahí.

Superado esto, ya tendríamos 2,60, y luego efectivamente, el entorno de 4€.

Pero es adelantar mucholos acontecimientos. Primero veamos que pasa este viernes-lunes.



Evidentemente a más largo plazo, cosa de más de 1 año, es perfectamente posible que se vaya a 4


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2013)

huid alcistillas , ultimo aviso , luego no habrá piedad :no:

---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 16:01 ----------

es inútil alcistillas , mas que inútil vuestra lucha es esteril :ouch:


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Sep 2013)

Jo*der ¿ que esta pasando en el SP?


----------



## atman (24 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Jo*der ¿ que esta pasando en el SP?



La pregunta es que co*o está pasando en el ibex... lleva desde finales de junio con un cohete metido en el culo...  

El día que los inversores encuentren otro sitio donde jugar... lo que pasa es que les resulta tan fácil que... ¿para que cambiar?


----------



## Wojnar (24 Sep 2013)

En qué momento entrariáis en Enagas? Parece que seguirá subiendo y me gustaría pillar los dividendos de diciembre.


----------



## paulistano (24 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Mejor mantén tú el culo en posición...dicen que así duele menos.
> 
> Paulistano, ¿sigues con las Sacyres? Yo les doy este asalto a los 3,5. Si fracasan, fuera.




Desde 3,48 ienso:

Y hasta los webs:abajo:

Las mantengo....espero no ser gafe y siga en el canal alcista en el que está:rolleye:


----------



## azazel_iii (24 Sep 2013)

Wojnar dijo:


> En qué momento entrariáis en Enagas? Parece que seguirá subiendo y me gustaría pillar los dividendos de diciembre.



Dos de por aqui ya hemos entrado.


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (24 Sep 2013)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Dos de por aqui ya hemos entrado.




Tres, yo también entré con poca carga :cook:


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Cierre de mes (casi), cierre de trimestre (casi), recogida de beneficios (los que tengan), eliminacion de la QE (mas pronto que tarde, o no), estado sensitivo inadecuado (hoy es 24-09-2013 lo que da es 6-9-6 que es como el 666 pero puesto como un doble 69) o simplemente que el SP no podia estar subiendo toda la vida..., pero no se preocupe, que todo lo que baja vuelve a subir..., eventually.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2013)

mantenemos esos cortos con tres cojones , stop loss en 17k :Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (24 Sep 2013)

Sacyr lleva varios días tocando los webos abriendo en máximos y desinflándose poco a poco:|


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sacyr lleva varios días tocando los webos abriendo en máximos y desinflándose poco a poco:|



no haber comprado tremendo chicharron


----------



## paulistano (24 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no haber comprado tremendo chicharron




Tranqui, los cortos en los que le acompaño compensarán la enculada en Sacyr de sobra....corto con 4 cojones y un espejo delante, objetivo 7.500 en diciembre....y hacemos el año:Baile:


----------



## azazel_iii (24 Sep 2013)

He entrado corto en FCC.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Tranqui, los cortos en los que le acompaño compensarán la enculada en Sacyr de sobra....corto con 4 cojones y un espejo delante, objetivo 7.500 en diciembre....y hacemos el año:Baile:



oh no , ganas de cerrar cortos aumentando :8:


----------



## desastre total (24 Sep 2013)

Fuera de Sacyr, esta empresa me ha dejado unos suculentos rewards estos días.
Me equivocaré como siempre... Sacyr me estaba dando la impresión de que intentaban distribuir, mientras que Amper me parece que hay alguien por ahí acumulando.
Espero volver a entrar en breve en Sacyr un pelín mas abajo.
Ah, y muchas thanks como siempre a Sir Janus por su opinión sobre las inmos.


----------



## paulistano (24 Sep 2013)

desastre total dijo:


> Fuera de Sacyr, esta empresa me ha dejado unos suculentos rewards estos días.
> Me equivocaré como siempre... Sacyr me estaba dando la impresión de que intentaban distribuir, mientras que Amper me parece que hay alguien por ahí acumulando.
> Espero volver a entrar en breve en Sacyr un pelín mas abajo.
> Ah, y muchas thanks como siempre a Sir Janus por su opinión sobre las inmos.



menuda vela has dejado:ouch:

desastre total


----------



## Hannibal (24 Sep 2013)

Wojnar dijo:


> En qué momento entrariáis en Enagas? Parece que seguirá subiendo y me gustaría pillar los dividendos de diciembre.



Yo soy el 3º que está dentro. De no haber entrado ya, la teoría dice que lo mejor es esperar a que rompa resistencias y luego se asiente definitivamente por encima de los 18 en este caso. Normalmente se considera asentarse el cerrar 2 días consecutivos por encima del nuevo soporte.


----------



## desastre total (24 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> menuda vela has dejado:ouch:
> 
> desastre total



Jajaja, ojalá hubiera sido yo, estaría encantado.


----------



## paulistano (24 Sep 2013)

desastre total dijo:


> Jajaja, ojalá hubiera sido yo, estaría encantado.



Yo quiero pensar que tras tocar los 3,60 y retroceder a toda leche a los 3,29 que ha tocado recientemente creo recordar....es casi un 8% de bajada para consolidar las subidas recientes y coger impulso para el día menos pensado atacar los 3,60 y plantarse en los 3,80:Baile:


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Sep 2013)

Jo*er Grrffffffffffffff Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Desde luego, vaya día desastre total


----------



## desastre total (24 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo quiero pensar que tras tocar los 3,60 y retroceder a toda leche a los 3,29 que ha tocado recientemente creo recordar....es casi un 8% de bajada para consolidar las subidas recientes y coger impulso para el día menos pensado atacar los 3,60 y plantarse en los 3,80:Baile:



Puede ser... yo desde luego quiero volver a estar en este valor.
De momento amper pabajo sacyr parriba, lo dicho equivocándome como siempre, jajaja


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Sep 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Jo*er Grrffffffffffffff Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> Desde luego, vaya día desastre total



pues animate el dia, ke estais de fiesta.


----------



## azazel_iii (24 Sep 2013)

Enagas en maximos del dia, por encima de 18 y parece que entrando volumen


----------



## inversobres (24 Sep 2013)

La del pi. Dificil bajar ya en los niveles que estamos.

Suerte y a por otros miles.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (24 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mirando para entrar largos en Apple.



Qué expectativas le ves Janus?
Como valoras las superventas que han tenido con el nuevo iphone?
Crees que pueden recuperar terreno o al menos afianzarse en su mercado?

De aquí a Navidad se va a llevar el jato al agua?


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2013)

mantenemos los cortos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## paulistano (24 Sep 2013)

vaya mierda cierre va a hacer Sacyr...

Gato yo con hustec al fin del mundo....mañana cargamos más coltos, que etarán más balatos


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> vaya mierda cierre va a hacer Sacyr...
> 
> Gato yo con hustec al fin del mundo....mañana cargamos más coltos, que etarán más balatos



no te basta con gafarme esta sesión y quieres gafarme también la de mañana :ouch:

venga que salte ese stop y que corra el aire chaval :no:


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Sep 2013)

Abner que han hecho hoy los leoncillos ¿practimente no ha habido movimiento (200 contratos)?

¿puedes decir el acumulado ? gracias


----------



## inversobres (24 Sep 2013)

Como va la tarde? el ibex cerro en to lo alto. La cuadratura del circulo hecha realidad.

Sin fran no hay guano....


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Sep 2013)

reconozco que los siguientes "juguetes" son un poco burros, pero..... me he descoj... con alguno:

Los juguetes que tus hijos nunca deberían tener


----------



## alimon (24 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> reconozco que los siguientes "juguetes" son un poco burros, pero..... me he descoj... con alguno:
> 
> Los juguetes que tus hijos nunca deberían tener



Diossssssss.

Algunos son brutales, pero el de los moldes para cagar con forma de estrella me ha dejado ::::::

Solo de pensar como funciona............ La mente humana es desde luego sorprendente.


----------



## paulistano (24 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> reconozco que los siguientes "juguetes" son un poco burros, pero..... me he descoj... con alguno:
> 
> Los juguetes que tus hijos nunca deberían tener



el poopy time es cojonudo:XX::XX:


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> vaya mierda cierre va a hacer Sacyr...
> 
> Gato yo con hustec al fin del mundo....mañana cargamos más coltos, que etarán más balatos



Paulistano, ¿los cortos los carga vía warrants, o ha empezado a utilizar algún otro producto de Bankinter?


----------



## atman (24 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> el poopy time es cojonudo:XX::XX:



Que llamen a Vlad el empalador...


----------



## paulistano (24 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Paulistano, ¿los cortos los carga vía warrants, o ha empezado a utilizar algún otro producto de Bankinter?



Via warrants. De los que llevas tú también.

Ahora están a 0,18.

A 9.250 del ibex, estarán por 0,17 o 0,16 donde pienso cargar más. Me niego a creer que el ibex no ve los 8.800 antes de diciembre....esos 8.800 si se ven en octubre o principios de noviembre equivaldrían a 0,21 del warrant como poco.

>20% de beneficio.

De todas formas no es descartable guano de calidad, ibex bajando de 3% en 3%:baba:


Estas son mis cuentas, no me haga mucho casoo

Estoy arriesgando un tercio de los beneficios del año aprox, así que el experimento es algo asumible...


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Sep 2013)

Ese escenario yo también lo comparto, de lo contrario, mejor me dedico a jugar a las tragaperras en bares cutres.


----------



## paulistano (24 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Ese escenario yo también lo comparto, de lo contrario, mejor me dedico a jugar a las tragaperras en bares cutres.



Exacto.

De todas formas hay que andar con ucho ojo.

Antes de meterme estuve leyendo algo, los warrans en mi opinion son herramientas para cuoando se tiene claro al 90%...de lo contrario son caca.

A nuestra contra juega el factor tiempo, por lo que espero deshacer posicion antes de vencimiento en diciembre, espero guaneo, y si se queda algo lateral, ejecuto.

Que no va a subir esto eternamente sin corregir, leche!!:ouch:


----------



## Tono (24 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> el poopy time es cojonudo:XX::XX:



Pues menos mal que lo han clasificado ages 3+ ::


----------



## sr.anus (24 Sep 2013)

acabo de ver la luz, y solo creo en los 10000 antes de fin de año


P.D aguantando en san y tef, con "tres cojones"


----------



## Hannibal (24 Sep 2013)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Enagas en maximos del dia, por encima de 18 y parece que entrando volumen



Se confirma la buena nueva al cierre, si mañana cierra por encima de los 18 la siguiente meta ya son los 19 que es el precio al que calculaba que llegaria para diciembre. Con suerte tenemos unas buenas plusvis incluso antes de tiempo.

Ahora una duda de novato; tras cobrar dividendos cuánto suele bajar un valor? ienso:


----------



## Algas (24 Sep 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> acabo de ver la luz, y solo creo en los 10000 antes de fin de año
> 
> 
> P.D aguantando en san y tef, con "tres cojones"



Yo he deshecho SAN, veo congestión... y quiero tener algo de liquidez. Así de paso saco unas pequeñas plusvalías para el fin de semana .
Aún así aún podría romper hacia arriba, es solo que no lo veo tan claro .

Mantengo las AMPER, esas van para largo :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (24 Sep 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ahora una duda de novato; tras cobrar dividendos cuánto suele bajar un valor? ienso:



En teoría lo mismo que el importe del dividendo.

Esos euritos de dividendo salen de la caja de la empresa (ya, ya sé que ahora dan papelitos y amplian capital....), total al salir de la caja de la empresa la empresa vale lo que valía antes menos esos euritos, por lo que se descuenta del valor de la acción, es decir, de la capitalización.

Pero claro, luego sube más o baja más según "los mercaos"


----------



## Tono (24 Sep 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> acabo de ver la luz, y solo creo en los 10000 antes de fin de año
> 
> 
> P.D aguantando en san y tef, con "tres cojones"



El problema no está en cómo acabaremos el año, el problema viene este mes con los balances trimestrales de banca. Bajo mi punto de vista, Octubre será el que dicte el camino del IBEX. La morosidad no ha dejado de subir con lo que hay que aumentar provisiones y añadir capital para cumplir con Basilea III. Unos malos resultados de la banca, por mucha barra libre de liquidez del BCE que haya, tirarán todo hacia abajo.


----------



## alimon (24 Sep 2013)

Si alguien quiere hacer una apuesta arriegada, S&P ha modificado la perspectiva de riesgo de CODERE, desde SD (impago selectivo) a CC.

Es decir, que ya no creen que esten en suspensión de pagos, sino que ahora son _"solo"_ un activo basura.

Lo han revisado después del acuerdo de refinanciación de hace unos días, pero como ha salido publicado en la CNMW tras el cierre del mercado, y hoy se ha pegado una hostia guapa, pues es muy probable que mañana pegue pelotazo al alza.

http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={0e013be9-e096-4dcd-810b-3e8de9fac5d3}


Yo ya he dicho que no invierto en este valor, primero porque lo hago via CFD y mi broker, inteligentemente en este caso,ni los ofrece. Y porque es posiblemente la empresa de mayor riesgo del mercado.

Pero para un metesaca intradiario, pues ahí os lo dejo.


----------



## Hannibal (24 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> En teoría lo mismo que el importe del dividendo.
> 
> Esos euritos de dividendo salen de la caja de la empresa (ya, ya sé que ahora dan papelitos y amplian capital....), total al salir de la caja de la empresa la empresa vale lo que valía antes menos esos euritos, por lo que se descuenta del valor de la acción, es decir, de la capitalización.
> 
> Pero claro, luego sube más o baja más según "los mercaos"



Thanks, ya sabía que se descontaba del valor de cada acción pero mi pregunta sobre todo era si hay algún estudio que demuestre lo que pasa tras ese "descuento" en las acciones; es decir, si después de cobrar la gente se desentiende y vende lo antes posible, o si mantienen para esperar acontecimientos

Dicho de otro modo, suele interesar vender el día anterior y recoger plusvis sin más, o cobrar la pasta fresca y si no hay prisa ya se buscará un buen momento para salir?


----------



## juanfer (24 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Si alguien quiere hacer una apuesta arriegada, S&P ha modificado la perspectiva de riesgo de CODERE, desde SD (impago selectivo) a CC.
> 
> Es decir, que ya no creen que esten en suspensión de pagos, sino que ahora son _"solo"_ un activo basura.
> 
> ...



Dejo de cotizar a las 17:20. No llegó a las 17:30.


----------



## juanfer (24 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Dejo de cotizar a las 17:20. No llegó a las 17:30.



Es un error se me ha quedado bloqueado el programa.


----------



## nombre (24 Sep 2013)

Andaba mirando las Aapl y la primera vez que veo un gap a la baja cerrado con otro nuevo gap al alza. Eso que es lo que es? ::


Pd: sorry por la captura del movil


----------



## alimon (24 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Dejo de cotizar a las 17:20. No llegó a las 17:30.



Seguro?

Yo tengo datos posteriores. 

1,68 a las 17:20
1,69 a las 17:23
1,68 de nuevo a las 17:27
1,67 cierre en subasta.


----------



## atman (24 Sep 2013)

nombre dijo:


> Andaba mirando las Aapl y la primera vez que veo un gap a la baja cerrado con otro nuevo gap al alza. Eso que es lo que es? ::
> 
> 
> Pd: sorry por la captura del movil



Reversal Island... en teoría...


----------



## juanfer (24 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Seguro?
> 
> Yo tengo datos posteriores.
> 
> ...



No ha sido un error se me ha colgado el programa.


----------



## nombre (24 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Reversal Island... en teoría...





Cuando el honorable hombre verde habla es que hay manteca ::

Dentro y stop en gap


----------



## Abner (24 Sep 2013)

@vmmp29
En teoría se habrían cepillado 350 contratos,. 750 en el remanente de mi cuenta. No fiarse. Creo que sí, que van a reventar máximos, pero la acumulación es baja, podrían cambiar abruptamente la tendencia liquidando las posis. Mucho cuidado.


----------



## inversobres (24 Sep 2013)

Abner dijo:


> @vmmp29
> En teoría se habrían cepillado 350 contratos,. 750 en el remanente de mi cuenta. No fiarse. Creo que sí, que van a reventar máximos, pero la acumulación es baja, podrían cambiar abruptamente la tendencia liquidando las posis. Mucho cuidado.



Me da a la nariz que esta semana cierran cerquita de los 9500. No las tengo todas conmigo, pero que superamos maximos de la semana pasada seguro.

Objetivos anuales de fran, al tanto (9460).


----------



## juanfer (24 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Me da a la nariz que esta semana cierran cerquita de los 9500. No las tengo todas conmigo, pero que superamos maximos de la semana pasada seguro.
> 
> Objetivos anuales de fran, al tanto (9460).



Mi sistemas aun me da señales de 9800. Lo que algún acontecimiento puede estropear el viaje.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mirando para entrar largos en Apple.



La verdad que me tienta:
iPhone 5S y 5C: Comparativa de ventas con anteriores modelos y los Galaxy


----------



## HisHoliness (24 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Me da a la nariz que esta semana cierran cerquita de los 9500. No las tengo todas conmigo, pero que superamos maximos de la semana pasada seguro.
> 
> Objetivos anuales de fran, al tanto (9460).



9.350 es mi zona de cortos. Vamos a ver, tengo ganas. 


PD Janus; 9.350 --> 9+3 ; 5+0 --> 12-5= *7* Es la señal.


----------



## inversobres (24 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> 9.350 es mi zona de cortos. Vamos a ver, tengo ganas.
> 
> 
> PD Janus; 9.350 --> 9+3 ; 5+0 --> 12-5= *7* Es la señal.



Tengo que repasar el hilo de Janus y sus teorias. Me ha pillado lejos y muy liado.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2013)

asi que esperando a que el ibex suba un poquito mas para cargar cortos eh gacelillas , lo mismo se cae antes :XX:

seguid con la teoria de janus , la de los numeros-os primos


----------



## egarenc (24 Sep 2013)

el chico Quabit palma hoy unos 500euros, pero confía todavía en el pelotazo








Nos vamos a forrar. - Página 6 - ForoCoches


----------



## jopitxujo (24 Sep 2013)

Acciona después de saltarme el stop para arriba, lo normal.

Gamesa suma y sigue +4%. ¿Nadie habla de ella? Con las alegrías que ha dado...

En un chicharro como Colonial parece que se está cociendo algo.


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Acciona después de saltarme el stop para arriba, lo normal.
> 
> Gamesa suma y sigue +4%. ¿Nadie habla de ella? Con las alegrías que ha dado...
> 
> En un chicharro como *Colonial *parece que se está cociendo algo.



Hay algun tipo de conjura (no se si de los necios o de la hermandad del anillo), porque estos dias todo el mundo pone en el mismo saco a Quabit, Montebalito, Realia y Colonial, como si hubiera (o hubiese) algun nexo de union entre todas ellas. Alguien sabe algo al respecto? Janus, como me digas (y demuestres) que el numero sensitivo de todas ellas es 7, me hago fan oficial tuyo.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Hay algun tipo de conjura (no se si de los necios o de la hermandad del anillo), porque estos dias todo el mundo pone en el mismo saco a Quabit, Montebalito, Realia y Colonial, como si hubiera (o hubiese) algun nexo de union entre todas ellas. Alguien sabe algo al respecto? Janus, como me digas (y demuestres) que el numero sensitivo de todas ellas es 7, me hago fan oficial tuyo.


----------



## HisHoliness (24 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> el chico Quabit palma hoy unos 500euros, pero confía todavía en el pelotazo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La gente es gilipollas. 11.500 pavos que se han quedado pillados.

Por otro lado el tipo ese del foro de Quabit es un hijoputa habilidoso, creo que se dedica a poner la misma mierda en varios foros vendiendo Quabit como el pelotazo del siglo, el cabrón no lo hace mal....


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> La gente es gilipollas. 11.500 pavos que se han quedado pillados.
> 
> Por otro lado el tipo ese del foro de Quabit es un hijoputa habilidoso, creo que se dedica a poner la misma mierda en varios foros vendiendo Quabit como el pelotazo del siglo, el cabrón no lo hace mal....



Hombre, si es el origen de la subida del 55% del lunes no es un hijoputa habilidoso, es un manos fuertes compinchado con un cuidador y su primo lleva los ordenadores del MC


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Hombre, si es el origen de la subida del 55% del lunes no es un hijoputa habilidoso, es un manos fuertes compinchado con un cuidador y su primo lleva los ordenadores del MC



No, digo lo de habilidoso porque tiene un foro en el que explica con mucha verborrea porque va a subir quabit y cuales son los movimientos diarios de la acción. Es habilidoso porque omite y banea a los que postean info que no le interesa y además justifica absolutamente todo lo que sucede con el valor. Un buen vendedor de crecepelo....calvo.

http://quabit-inmobiliaria.foro$activo.com/t55p720-quabit-inmobiliaria

quitar el simbolo $


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Acciona después de saltarme el stop para arriba, lo normal.
> 
> Gamesa suma y sigue +4%. ¿Nadie habla de ella? Con las alegrías que ha dado...
> 
> En un chicharro como Colonial parece que se está cociendo algo.



Yo estoy en Gamesa, gano casi un pavo por acción:fiufiu:


----------



## BlueLaser (25 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> No, digo lo de habilidoso porque tiene un foro en el que explica con mucha verborrea porque va a subir quabit y cuales son los movimientos diarios de la acción. Es habilidoso porque omite y banea a los que postean info que no le interesa y además justifica absolutamente todo lo que sucede con el valor. Un buen vendedor de crecepelo....calvo.
> 
> http://quabit-inmobiliaria.foro$activo.com/t55p720-quabit-inmobiliaria
> 
> quitar el simbolo $



No digo que si ni digo que no pero..., ayer el pelo creció un 55%


----------



## atman (25 Sep 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Acciona después de saltarme el stop para arriba, lo normal.
> 
> Gamesa suma y sigue +4%. ¿Nadie habla de ella? Con las alegrías que ha dado...
> 
> En un chicharro como Colonial parece que se está cociendo algo.




Creo que la mayoría nos salimos (o nos sacaron) satisfechos de GAM...




*Summing Up The Second Dot Com Bubble In One Photo | Zero Hedge*


----------



## alimon (25 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> el chico Quabit palma hoy unos 500euros, pero confía todavía en el pelotazo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El chico de Quabit aun tiene posibilidades, la verdad.

Os vais a reir y meter conmigo, pero es que veo a quabit cerca de los 0,20 a mediados de octubre.

Otra cosa es que el chico los tenga tan cuadrados como para aguantar subidas del 40% y bajadas del 25%, porque así va a ser la vida del chicharro este proximamente.

Conste que no estoy dentro. Conste que me ha tentado.



BlueLaser dijo:


> Hay algun tipo de conjura (no se si de los necios o de la hermandad del anillo), porque estos dias todo el mundo pone en el mismo saco a Quabit, Montebalito, Realia y Colonial, como si hubiera (o hubiese) algun nexo de union entre todas ellas. Alguien sabe algo al respecto? Janus, como me digas (y demuestres) que el numero sensitivo de todas ellas es 7, me hago fan oficial tuyo.




La única correlación es que son todas inmobiliarias, o relacionadas con el ladrillo.

La más _sólida_, es Colonial, entendiendo por sólida, como no tan proclive a montañas rusas como quiabit o montebalito. 

Realia, también puede ser objeto de atención.

Colonial está apunto de romper, en un sentido u otro.Mirad su gráfico de los últimos 6 meses. Y todo apunta que será hacia arriba, viendo como ha ido el sector ultimamente.

está para entrar, pero para una operación de corto plazo de pocos días o 1 semana, via CFD o similar.

---------- Post added 25-sep-2013 at 00:59 ----------




atman dijo:


> Creo que la mayoría nos salimos (o nos sacaron) satisfechos de GAM...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo me salí palmando 500 pavos por no saber leer el suelo redondeado que estaba formando en su momento. Debo ser el único inutil.

He querido volver a meterle ,pero siempre me ha pillado en mal momento (vacaciones,mucho trabajo.......)


----------



## NaNDeTe (25 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> El chico de Quabit aun tiene posibilidades, la verdad.
> 
> Os vais a reir y meter conmigo, pero es que veo a quabit cerca de los 0,20 a mediados de octubre.
> 
> ...



0.209 le da este señol

La bolsa por Carlos María: Ibex en resistencia, tiempo de pequeños valores

Todo depende si en el fostion que le queda, rebota en el 0,075 ese


----------



## Janus (25 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> 9.350 es mi zona de cortos. Vamos a ver, tengo ganas.
> 
> 
> PD Janus; 9.350 --> 9+3 ; 5+0 --> 12-5= *7* Es la señal.



Pero no era 73+37 es igual a ciento y pico?.

---------- Post added 25-sep-2013 at 01:25 ----------




BlueLaser dijo:


> Hombre, si es el origen de la subida del 55% del lunes no es un hijoputa habilidoso, es un manos fuertes compinchado con un cuidador y su primo lleva los ordenadores del MC



Pero vamos a ver: quien en su sano juicio se mete en Quabit.

Es sencillo: en las inmobiliarias no se mete uno porque no tienen negocio. Vamos a decirlo otra vez, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio 
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio
, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio, no tienen negocio.


----------



## atman (25 Sep 2013)

Januuusssss...!!!


----------



## Janus (25 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Januuusssss...!!!



ha quedado muy transparente


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> ha quedado muy transparente



si y yo mareado......


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2013)

Estoy con Janus...Sabeis lo complejo que es analizar el sector inmobiliario?En una zona por tan solo 200 metros puede haber oscilaciones de 1000-2000 eu/m.Una cosa es meterse en constructoras ladrilleras que tienen que empezar la obra desde 0 como este caso y otra muy diferente en una constructora o inmobiliarias que por la crisis cuentan en sus balances con activos operativos e infravalorados y que por su situacion de caja "puede" que aligeren el balance y el EV tire hacia arriba, es una operativa con pingues bebeficios pero hay que ser un gran maestro y saber a que se esta jugando,esta es la especialidad de Janus.Al hablar de activos infravalorados me estoy refiriendo a edificios de oficinas con tasas de ocupacion cercanas al 100% y en zonas exclusivas como la torre picasso el edificio de l'oreal o en el extranjero por ej el empire state. Luego hay casos muy particulares como el de Sacyr que se juntan edificios emblematicos con un 10% de repsol (son 2400 mill en acciones que pueden vender si quieren en solo dia) mas una caja con suf oxigeno para 2 años,que si tienen mucha porqueria y endeudados hasts las cejas pero hay activos que son facilmente liquidables.En el caso de quabit creo recordar que todo lo tienen en españa y mucho en terrenos, no se que edificios tendran terminados...Quien en su sano juicio se pondria a construir rascacielos o pisos con el excedente que hay?Cuando por 400 mill tienes la torre picasso con una rentabilidad del 6'5%-7% Tae.


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Sep 2013)

alguno utilizais pro real time para mac? me da error en la carga de datos....::


----------



## alimon (25 Sep 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> 0.209 le da este señol
> 
> La bolsa por Carlos María: Ibex en resistencia, tiempo de pequeños valores
> 
> Todo depende si en el fostion que le queda, rebota en el 0,075 ese





amigos, este señol es más inteligente que medio foro y parte del extranjero.

Que se podrá equivocar, pues claro, no te jode. Pero anda cerca de lo que me ha parecido a mi, y si él lo dice,no hace mas que reforzar mi opinion.




@Janus
Deja el ácido, o las anchoas. Segundo Aviso.


Me voy a la cama a analizar 4 o 5 valores,puta tecnología, ahora con las tablet uno ya no hace lo que hacía en las camas........ mi mano derecha cada día pierde más músculo.


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> amigos, este señol es más inteligente que medio foro y parte del extranjero.
> 
> Que se podrá equivocar, pues claro, no te jode. Pero anda cerca de lo que me ha parecido a mi, y si él lo dice,no hace mas que reforzar mi opinion.
> 
> ...




jajaja

estoy en lo mismo....Colonial me tienta...


----------



## catilina (25 Sep 2013)

Basura especuladora


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Sep 2013)

Bueno pues orden de compra en Colonial, al precio de cierre de hoy, a ver como sale. Basicamente este es el gráfico. (el primero que cuelgo :o)








Parte media del canal, incremento considerable de volumen, medias ascendentes por debajo del precio y manos fuertes compradoras por primera vez en meses.
Primer objetivo en 1,21


----------



## tarrito (25 Sep 2013)

catilina dijo:


> Basura especuladora



si le intersa ese tipo de negocio FCC toca esa parte del business, pero ha subido mucho en poco tiempo ... personalmente le recomiendo que espere un recorte y luego ya si quiere entre en el valor

el señor Janus tiene un post para hacer buena platita con FCC, utilice el buscador y lea

si le interesa otra clase de basura, mire MCD ¿se imagina al 10% de los chinos tomando su mac-menú de fin de semana? ienso:

de nada y buen post de presentación ::


----------



## catilina (25 Sep 2013)

No es etico especular con la guerra de siria para ganar dinero


----------



## paulistano (25 Sep 2013)

Maldito perro, me ha despertado. Estaen la cocina durmiendo y hoy le ha dado por ladrar....parece que ya se ha callado....cada dos tres semanas me hace lo mismo....no se que seraienso:


----------



## wetpiñata (25 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Maldito perro, me ha despertado. Estaen la cocina durmiendo y hoy le ha dado por ladrar....parece que ya se ha callado....cada dos tres semanas me hace lo mismo....no se que seraienso:



Puede que sean pesadillas... ¿algo diferente en su cena anoche o algún cambio en la rutina?

Buenos días

Y hablando de pesadillas... un poquito de Dr. Doom para desayunarse:

China's economic growth more like 4%: Marc Faber


----------



## amago45 (25 Sep 2013)

Buenos días y ya tal.
Suerte en la operativa hoy. ¿camino de los 9400 o de vuelta a los 7900?


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Sep 2013)

el jato dice que caida, aunque si esta corto, será porque cree que subira, y al final hará lo contrario de lo que piensa, y el ibex hará lo contrario de lo que haga....


----------



## wetpiñata (25 Sep 2013)

Un filibustero del Tea Party lleva más de 12 horas hablando en el senado americano. Lo del techo de gasto se puede poner feo.

U.S. Politics | Reuters.com

Senator Cruz speaks into the night against Obamacare | Reuters


----------



## paulistano (25 Sep 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Puede que sean pesadillas... ¿algo diferente en su cena anoche o algún cambio en la rutina?
> 
> r[/url]



Nada, rutina diaria....ni cambio de alimentacion, ni de nada...de hecho ayer llegue a las dos a casa y aprovechando la madrugada la saqué sin correa por la urbanizacion a que se diera dos vueltas...lo hehecho mas veces y luego duerme del tiron la tia.

Seran eso, pesadillas...


Buenos dias por cierto....subanme esas sacyres:fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

ya quedan pocos dias para el cierre mensual y el ibex aun esta por encima de la jran alcista , eso tie que cambiar ienso:


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Nada, rutina diaria....ni cambio de alimentacion, ni de nada...de hecho ayer llegue a las dos a casa y aprovechando la madrugada la saqué sin correa por la urbanizacion a que se diera dos vueltas...lo hehecho mas veces y luego duerme del tiron la tia.
> 
> Seran eso, pesadillas...
> 
> ...



Dejando los mondongos a los vecinos premiums ::::::


----------



## paulistano (25 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Dejando los mondongos a los vecinos premiums ::::::



Jajaja, no, no....la perrita pesa 2,5kg...y caga tanto dentro como fuera....cuando voy por dentro de la urba estoy al loro no la vaya a entrar un apreton:ouch:


----------



## Krim (25 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> si y yo mareado......



Si, pues si viera a lo divertido que es leerlo en el móvil....QQ

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Jajaja, no, no....la perrita pesa 2,5kg...y caga tanto dentro como fuera....cuando voy por dentro de la urba estoy al loro no la vaya a entrar un apreton:ouch:



y usted señol paulistano , dentro o fuera , espera a la madrugada ? :o

---------- Post added 25-sep-2013 at 09:18 ----------

vamos tirad ese ibex cojones ya :no:

---------- Post added 25-sep-2013 at 09:21 ----------

Cerramos cortos 9160-9130 y cargamos largos intradia , esperando poder cargar cortos hoy mismo por la tarde :Baile:


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Sep 2013)

cagaooooooooooooo


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2013)

creo que hace falta un peponeo devastador que haga saltar los stops de los bajistillas ienso:

pero voy con un apalancamiento moderado ya que el cierre mensual esta muy cerca y sera por debajo de los 9000 , asi que cuidadin :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 25-sep-2013 at 09:34 ----------

supongo que estan intentando cerrar el gap del SAN 6,03 y ahi si que veremos guano de calidad :bla:


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Dejando los mondongos a los vecinos premiums ::::::



Tu no tenias dos pitbulls?Yo estaba dudando entre cogerme un gato o un perro, a final creo que para ciudad y mas en Madrid es mejor un gato. Un perro necesita calle para sentirse realizado así como para marcar su territorio, yo por tiempo me veo incapaz de poder satisfacer como se merece esas necesidades basicas, por eso he decidido optar por el gato.A partir del mes que viene me pondré a buscar por las asociaciones. Espero que no le de tradear


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2013)

como sube gas natural , malditas gacelillas , no teniais que ganar :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (25 Sep 2013)

Janus no coementas nada del spread santander - bbva.....esta estirando de lo lindo....


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2013)

bueno para MV ya es por la tarde a las 9:40 AM , cerramos larguitos 9130-9165 abrimos cortos nuevamente :Baile:


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2013)

Ya he terminado el libro de Vargas Llosa y es muy recomendable.Hasta da algunas pinceladas de sus inversiones personales y alguna recomendación.Sobre gas natural y el gas de esquisto en EEUU tenemos a Halliburton y Encana son dos recomendaciones del autor y me parecen interesantes.Sobre productos agrícolas por lo visto hay un vehículo bastante bien diversificado "Rogers internacional commodity indexa agriculture total return (ETN)...Es como comprar trigo,soja,algodón,azúcar o café.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2013)

ahora si que si :Baile:


----------



## amago45 (25 Sep 2013)

Dentro en FERSA 0.43 ... 
chicharros al poder


----------



## paulistano (25 Sep 2013)

Tablita util:


----------



## azazel_iii (25 Sep 2013)

azazel_iii dijo:


> He entrado corto en FCC.



Y Pandoro ha venido esta manyana a verme. Ha sido rapido y muy doloroso


----------



## paulistano (25 Sep 2013)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Y Pandoro ha venido esta manyana a verme. Ha sido rapido y muy doloroso



LA verdad que sí, vaya ojo:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2013)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Y Pandoro ha venido esta manyana a verme. Ha sido rapido y muy doloroso



corto en el valor que mas sube , tu si que sabes chaval :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Jajaja, no, no....la perrita pesa 2,5kg...y caga tanto dentro como fuera....cuando voy por dentro de la urba estoy al loro no la vaya a entrar un apreton:ouch:


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Tablita util:



El roe es un buen indicativo de que tipo de negocio hay detrás.Fíjate en la variación de lso beneficios de la banca y mas concretamente en BBVA, dentro de poco ganara como en sus mejores años o mas, cosa muy diferente a Botín. Tef esta aguantando la crisis y esta a un per bastante jugoso.Fíjate como enagas es mas rentable que las eléctricas o gasistas clásicas, es una distorsión del mercado gracias a que el sepi es del gobierno.Y luego buenos negocios los que todos sabéis, amadeus,inditex,bme...También es llamativo el cambio de ciclo que puede empezar a darse en Arcelor, por debajo de 10 empezaría a ir tomando posiciones.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (25 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El roe es un buen indicativo de que tipo de negocio hay detrás.Fíjate en la variación de lso beneficios de la banca y mas concretamente en BBVA, dentro de poco ganara como en sus mejores años o mas, cosa muy diferente a Botín. Tef esta aguantando la crisis y esta a un per bastante jugoso.Fíjate como enagas es mas rentable que las eléctricas o gasistas clásicas, es una distorsión del mercado gracias a que el sepi es del gobierno.Y luego buenos negocios los que todos sabéis, amadeus,inditex,bme...También es llamativo el cambio de ciclo que puede empezar a darse en Arcelor, por debajo de 10 empezaría a ir tomando posiciones.



Hola Ponzi. Cuando dices Arcelor imagino es extensible a Acerinox, no?


----------



## paulistano (25 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


>



jajaja, qué cabrón...vaya perro más hortera has ido a elegir:ouch:




Oh, wait!!





[/IMG]

:fiufiu:


----------



## Wojnar (25 Sep 2013)

¿Cómo véis a colonial? Parece que está preparando subida.


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Hola Ponzi. Cuando dices Arcelor imagino es extensible a Acerinox, no?



Si también acerinox, la diferencia es que Arcelor ha estado mal gestionada (se endeudo para abrir fabricas poco rentables y en la parte alta del ciclo) por eso su caída fue mas pronunciada.Arcelor es prácticamente de una sola familia, ya en algunas conferencias Mittal ha dejado bien claro que su único objetivo prioritario es reducir deuda y hacer el negocio mas rentable.Sobre Acerinox decir que hasta ahora tiene las fabricas mas rentables por un tema con el proceso con el níquel, no se muy bien como lo hacen pero son los que tienen mas margen, además sus flujos de caja son mas sostenibles, invierten menos pero con mas cabeza. El único problema para ellos es que en un futuro puede que esa diferenciación se acorte ya que por lo visto se ha inventado un nuevo sistema que abarataria los costes de otros competidores.Aun así si tenemos en cuenta que han sido buenos gestores tienen las fabricas donde hay que tenerlas y unos costes que son de lo mejorcito del sector, no creo que salgan mal parados.De hecho de alargarse la crisis Acerinox esta en mejor posición que Arcelor, si se da un ciclo expansivo sera al revés saldrá mejor parada Arcelor.Por otra parte en Europa cuando estábamos en pleno boom constructor a casi todas las acereras y mas a Arcelor les dio por abrir fabricas a lo loco por lo que ahora nos encontramos con una sobreproducción que hace que la oferta exceda a la demanda por eso el precio del acero esta tan bajo.Lo bueno que esta situación no creo que dure demasiado (2-5 años), entre que en Europa no se abre prácticamente ninguna fabrica luego las fusiones que ya se han visto en Italia y que previsiblemente se verán en el resto del mundo puede que no estemos lejos del final de la parte bajista del ciclo.


----------



## paulistano (25 Sep 2013)

volumen en sacyr ridículo


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2013)

Pensar que el acero ha sido como el sector inmobiliario...Han hecho mas fabricas de las que eran necesarias porque se pensaban que se construirán edificios e infraestructuras hasta debajo del mar Comprar un edificio o un fabrica en 2006 era un locura...en 2013? Pues no lo parece tanto


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> jajaja, qué cabrón...vaya perro más hortera has ido a elegir:ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joooooder, perro de visillero total ::::::


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Joooooder, perro de visillero total ::::::











paulistano dijo:


> jajaja, qué cabrón...vaya perro más hortera has ido a elegir:ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que exagerado Bertok, pues a mi me parece simpatica la perra de Paulistano, es mona y se ve que la tienen bien cuidada.Para Madrid están mejor los perros medianos que los grandes.


----------



## Cascooscuro (25 Sep 2013)

Ibex golpeandose la cabeza contra resistencia...


----------



## Vivomuriente (25 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno para MV ya es por la tarde a las 9:40 AM , cerramos larguitos 9130-9165 abrimos cortos nuevamente :Baile:



Plimo tengo molestias en el ojal :´(



muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora si que si :Baile:



Ahora si que si nos encula Pandoro PLIMOOOO



muertoviviente dijo:


> corto en el valor que mas sube , tu si que sabes chaval :Aplauso:



AYYY PLIMOOOOO que ridículo mas espantoso para la familiaaaa MIAUUUUUU :::XX::XX:


----------



## Krim (25 Sep 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Ibex golpeandose la cabeza contra resistencia...



Con lo cabezón que es el IBEX, no doy un céntimo por dicha resistencia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Joooooder, perro de visillero total ::::::



Dále un thanks coño!

Ese lazo rosa es un gesto antivisillerístico total!


----------



## paulistano (25 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que exagerado Bertok, pues a mi me parece simpatica la perra de Paulistano, es mona y se ve que la tienen bien cuidada.Para Madrid están mejor los perros medianos que los grandes.




Cada perro para lo que es8:

Y estos cabrones encerrados que la confunden con un conejo:XX::XX:


----------



## sr.anus (25 Sep 2013)

Preparados para el movimiento sexy del dia...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2013)

tranquilidad bajistillas , el SAN esta a punto de cerrar su gap


----------



## MattCoy (25 Sep 2013)

Yo aun aguanto los cortos que abri hace dias en el IBEX en 9165, para mi, mientras no se rompa el 9200, aqui no ha pasado nada.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2013)

cuando se ponen a tontear despues de un rally solo pue pasar una cosa :abajo:

con la tonteria estan consiguiendo hacer saltar los stops de alcistas y bajistas , pero el hachazo se acerca


----------



## NaNDeTe (25 Sep 2013)

A ver que cojones hacen los chinos con Campofrio que tienen a la cotizacion indecisa.


----------



## MattCoy (25 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuando se ponen a tontear despues de un rally solo pue pasar una cosa :abajo:
> 
> con la tonteria estan consiguiendo hacer saltar los stops de alcistas y bajistas , pero el hachazo se acerca




Mira que me jode estar de acuerdo contigo... pero ultimamente, me está pasando, asi que, presiento, que nos estrellaremos juntos


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2013)

yo hoy le saque unos cuantos pipos intradia , asi que ahora mismo es como si estuviese corto en los 9200 aprox :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (25 Sep 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> A ver que cojones hacen los chinos con Campofrio que tienen a la cotizacion indecisa.



Ayer Smithfield aprobó la operación ¿no?


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2013)

como se nota que estan en resistencia :abajo:

el eurostoxx50 tiene gaps por cerrar en 2870 y 2805 :rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (25 Sep 2013)

Seguimos buscando la cuadratura, el ibex verde (otro dia mas). Miren los petrolios, parece que han rebotado bien.

Veremos que trae la tarde, tenemos carga importante de datos USA y los carpatos de turno animando al gacelerio, ya que todo es azul cielo y las nubes no huelen.


----------



## NaNDeTe (25 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ayer Smithfield aprobó la operación ¿no?



Los accionistas de Smithfield Foods, que controla el 37% de Campofrio, apoyan la oferta de compra de Shuanghui ? Accionistas ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Accionistas en lainformacion.com

Los accionistas de la empresa estadounidense Smithfield Foods, principal accionista de Campofrio con una participación del 36,99% en la compañía española, han votado de forma "abrumadora" a favor de la oferta de compra de 7.100 millones de dólares (5.264 millones de euros) presentada por el grupo alimentario chino Shuanghui International Holdings.

Según los términos del acuerdo, los accionistas de Smithfield Foods recibirán de la procesadora china de alimentos 34 dólares en efectivo por cada título de la compañía en su poder, lo que representa una prima del 31% respecto al precio de cierre del día anterior a la presentación de la oferta. Tras el cierre de la transacción, previsto para el 26 de septiembre, las acciones de Smithfield dejarán de cotizar y la compañía estadounidense pasará a integrarse en el grupo chino como una filial independiente controlada al 100% por Shuanghui International Holdings Limited, que seguirá operando bajo la denominación Smithfield Foods


No se sabe mas, que yo sepa. Si habra OPA, o otra cosa que es lo q haria bajar la cotizacion


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Seguimos buscando la cuadratura, el ibex verde (otro dia mas). Miren los petrolios, parece que han rebotado bien.
> 
> Veremos que trae la tarde, tenemos carga importante de datos USA y los carpatos de turno animando al gacelerio, ya que todo es azul cielo y las nubes no huelen.



te vas a quedar con las ganas de rabazo , gacelon :rolleye:


----------



## Cascooscuro (25 Sep 2013)

Vaya...se me ha disparado orden automatica de cortito en ibex 9192f...
Jatoooo! Pongase largo!


----------



## Hannibal (25 Sep 2013)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Y Pandoro ha venido esta manyana a verme. Ha sido rapido y muy doloroso



Supongo que lleva un buen tiempo en este mundillo, sino es ustec muy valiente. Yo llevo poco, pero lo primero que aprendí fue que la banca y las constructoras, ni con un palo _hoyga_.

Tampoco se preocupe, que las enagas sí le darán alguna alegría  según eleconomista, precio objetivo de 19,6 y bankinter 20,5... lo que me preocupa es que ahora los ejpertitos recomiendan comprarla y me dan miedo :ouch:

Goldman Sachs mejora Gas Natural y Enagas a comprar - Analisis fundamental


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2013)

bastante han mareado ya en maximos , ahora ya no es momento de intradiar , es momento de mantener esos cortos con tres cojones por lo menos hasta el final de mes :no:


----------



## atman (25 Sep 2013)

Ahora mismo... no sé si vender las Prisas o vender los cortos en ibex... creo que al final voy a seguir esperando... in the middle of nowhere...


----------



## sirpask (25 Sep 2013)

Joder........!!!! Si lo hago peor me muero.. pille el lunes Commerzbanks ... el martes se me olvidó poner stop loss... y me estoy comiendo un -9% que ni en Bankia...

Pensaba que los alemanes eran mas serios...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2013)

Lo siento sirpask, pero Commerzbank = Bankianchen


----------



## azazel_iii (25 Sep 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Supongo que lleva un buen tiempo en este mundillo, sino es ustec muy valiente. Yo llevo poco, pero lo primero que aprendí fue que la banca y las constructoras, ni con un palo _hoyga_.
> 
> Tampoco se preocupe, que las enagas sí le darán alguna alegría  según eleconomista, precio objetivo de 19,6 y bankinter 20,5... lo que me preocupa es que ahora los ejpertitos recomiendan comprarla y me dan miedo :ouch:
> 
> Goldman Sachs mejora Gas Natural y Enagas a comprar - Analisis fundamental



Que va si yo soy una tierna gacelilla aprendiendo a no ser devorada. Desde luego que constructoras patrias ni con un palo a partir de ahora.

Hoy el bocado ha dolido, a ver si Enagas aguanta y sube lo esperado para ir recuperando.


----------



## alimon (25 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> La más _sólida_, es Colonial, entendiendo por sólida, como no tan proclive a montañas rusas como quiabit o montebalito.
> 
> Realia, también puede ser objeto de atención.
> 
> ...





*Se Avisó en horario indecente.Colonial +8%.*






HisHoliness dijo:


> Bueno pues orden de compra en Colonial, al precio de cierre de hoy, a ver como sale. Basicamente este es el gráfico. (el primero que cuelgo :o)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mis felicitaciones.


----------



## atman (25 Sep 2013)

Pues anda que el de Quabit que comentaban ustedes... en fín... ya nos dirán como anda el txabalote...


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> LA verdad que sí, vaya ojo:ouch:



una pena, solamente con ver a Lennar ayer a las 15:40h se hubiese adivinado lo que iba a pasar
ah, gracias por la tabla


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2013)

Analizando un poco Tef y las consecuencias de las operaciones en Telecom Italia y E-plus he llegado a una conclusión, cuanto mas grande eres mas economías de escala creas, parece una tontería pero no lo es.E-plus puede ser una buena compra ya que los margenes en Alemania van a crecer a un nivel exponencial convirtiendose en uno de los principales actores dentro del país.Sobre Telecom Italia yo me quitaria Argentina en primer lugar y después Brasil, entre los dos deberían valorarse a un EV/EBITDA de 5-6 es decir unos 15000-18000 mill, a esto habría que quitar la deuda que ahora mismo no se cuanto pertenece a cada país, supongo que sera un buen pico, es muy probable que la transacción se quede en la mitad.

Los margenes del EBITDA en Italia son muy buenos , se nota que son los lideres. Sin embargo en Brasil la batuta la tiene Tef con vivo.Cuando eres el 1-2 actor los margenes se mueven entre el 30%-40% EBITDA sin embargo si eres el 3-4 esas cifras bajan al 20%-25% y lo mismo pasa con el Capex.De forma relativa se gasta menos siendo el numero 1 que siendo el 4, queda mas free cash flow.Creo que Telefónica no debería desperdiciar la oportunidad de quedarse con Telecom Italia eso si despidiendo a todos los gestores y quedándose únicamente con la participación en el país vecino.


----------



## Hannibal (25 Sep 2013)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Que va si yo soy una tierna gacelilla aprendiendo a no ser devorada. Desde luego que constructoras patrias ni con un palo a partir de ahora.
> 
> Hoy el bocado ha dolido, a ver si Enagas aguanta y sube lo esperado para ir recuperando.



Nada más lejos de mi intención creerme alguien en este mundillo, pero si es una tierna gacelilla como servidor le dejo mis 2 reglas de oro, y recalco que son las mías y no tienen por qué servir a nadie:

1) Nada de CFDs, warrants, forex, cortos o algo que se le parezca. Hasta que no lleve un mínimo de 3/4 años de experiencia, ni oir hablar de ellas. Y si algún dia empiezo con ellas será papertrading para ir aprendiendo.

2) Como le dije, a día de hoy, bancas y constructoras ni con un palo. Las segundas es lógico por el mercado, las primeras por algo muy sencillo: las deudas de los paises europeos crecen a ritmos exponenciales, y en cualquier momento cualquier banco o pais puede dar un buen susto y tirar abajo al resto de bancos.

Se que mi perfil es bastante conservador, pero bueno, es que en mi caso no quiero vivir de esto sino que mi objetivo es que la bolsa sea mi propio plan de pensiones durante estos primeros años Más adelante ya lo complementaré con otras cosas.


----------



## jopitxujo (25 Sep 2013)

Seguro que Colonial acaba desinflandose como es habitual.


----------



## Algas (25 Sep 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Seguro que Colonial acaba desinflandose como es habitual.



SL y listo


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Bueno pues orden de compra en Colonial, al precio de cierre de hoy, a ver como sale. Basicamente este es el gráfico. (el primero que cuelgo :o)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Venga me autocito con doble motivo; me doy palmadas en la espalda por el acierto y me como el owned porque no me entro la orden por 0,04 €....


----------



## Wojnar (25 Sep 2013)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Que va si yo soy una tierna gacelilla aprendiendo a no ser devorada. Desde luego que constructoras patrias ni con un palo a partir de ahora.
> 
> Hoy el bocado ha dolido, a ver si Enagas aguanta y sube lo esperado para ir recuperando.



Me metí en Enagas ayer en 17,9 y va por la senda correcta . A ver si sigue así. Si hace alguna corrección, lo mismo entro con más tropas.


----------



## Cascooscuro (25 Sep 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Vaya...se me ha disparado orden automatica de cortito en ibex 9192f...
> Jatoooo! Pongase largo!



::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2013)

no desespereis bajistillas , solo quieren cerrar el gap del SAN :abajo:


----------



## Roninn (25 Sep 2013)

Entrada en Prisa a 0,3189 con carga ligera. Following the Janus

Por dios, que venga el gran güano ya o en el 2014 al menos. Si yo solo quiero ser un aburrido himbersor recogedividendos con mis KO,P&G, BME, REE, Iberdrola,TEF, etc pero a estos niveles y el S&P por encima de 1700 no me da la gana entrar con todo el capital y me dedico a especular con una pequeña parte dedicado a capital riesgo.

_Bracing for an epic Black Swan_


----------



## optimistic1985 (25 Sep 2013)

nos vamos a los 9300 - 9400 en breve


----------



## MattCoy (25 Sep 2013)

Mi nivel de stop mental de cortos es 9200... voy a comer y ver que pasa despues, pero si sigue por encima del 9200, a tomar por culo los cortos. Al menos como no llevo casi apalancamiento, no pierdo mucho...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> Mi nivel de stop mental de cortos es 9200... voy a comer y ver que pasa despues, pero si sigue por encima del 9200, a tomar por culo los cortos. Al menos como no llevo casi apalancamiento, no pierdo mucho...



chaval , incluso aunque lo llevaran a los 12 000 esto seguira siendo bajista inocho:


----------



## Krim (25 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> chaval , incluso aunque lo llevaran a los 12 000 esto seguira siendo bajista inocho:



Y mantendremos los cortos con 3 cojones y 2500 pipos en contra. :aplauso:


----------



## inversobres (25 Sep 2013)

Rabazo vespertino, que decia el follaburras??

Niveles franisticos tocados. Segun el, pre 93xx.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (25 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Bueno pues orden de compra en Colonial, al precio de cierre de hoy, a ver como sale. Basicamente este es el gráfico. (el primero que cuelgo :o)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy bien, estupendo. ¡Vaya ojo! :Aplauso:

PD: Porque entrar... ¿entró?
PD2: Ya leí la aclaración, lástima


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Sep 2013)

.
ponzi, tus comentarios cada vez tienen más "chicha", se nota que le has dedicado mucho tiempo últimamente al análisis.

Gracias por compartir la información.





ponzi dijo:


> Analizando un poco Tef y las consecuencias de las operaciones en Telecom Italia y E-plus he llegado a una conclusión, cuanto mas grande eres mas economías de escala creas, parece una tontería pero no lo es.E-plus puede ser una buena compra ya que los margenes en Alemania van a crecer a un nivel exponencial convirtiendose en uno de los principales actores dentro del país.Sobre Telecom Italia yo me quitaria Argentina en primer lugar y después Brasil, entre los dos deberían valorarse a un EV/EBITDA de 5-6 es decir unos 15000-18000 mill, a esto habría que quitar la deuda que ahora mismo no se cuanto pertenece a cada país, supongo que sera un buen pico, es muy probable que la transacción se quede en la mitad.
> 
> Los margenes del EBITDA en Italia son muy buenos , se nota que son los lideres. Sin embargo en Brasil la batuta la tiene Tef con vivo.Cuando eres el 1-2 actor los margenes se mueven entre el 30%-40% EBITDA sin embargo si eres el 3-4 esas cifras bajan al 20%-25% y lo mismo pasa con el Capex.De forma relativa se gasta menos siendo el numero 1 que siendo el 4, queda mas free cash flow.Creo que Telefónica no debería desperdiciar la oportunidad de quedarse con Telecom Italia eso si despidiendo a todos los gestores y quedándose únicamente con la participación en el país vecino.


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya he terminado el libro de Vargas Llosa y es muy recomendable.Hasta da algunas pinceladas de sus inversiones personales y alguna recomendación.Sobre gas natural y el gas de esquisto en EEUU tenemos a Halliburton y Encana son dos recomendaciones del autor y me parecen interesantes.Sobre productos agrícolas por lo visto hay un vehículo bastante bien diversificado "Rogers internacional commodity indexa agriculture total return (ETN)...Es como comprar trigo,soja,algodón,azúcar o café.



Pirata que te parecen las empresas gasistas que recomienda el vecino del jalapeño?Por cierto no se haga de rogar y publique alguna foto de la nueva gata

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Álvaro_Vargas_Llosa


----------



## inversobres (25 Sep 2013)

Como vaya medio bien en usa nos ponen en 9300 esta tarde.

Recordemos que los yankis llevan dias planos/abajo y esto sigue subiendo.


----------



## inversobres (25 Sep 2013)

Primer dato pasable, peor de lo esperado, mas qe.

Nos vemos a las cuatro, ahi esta la clave.


----------



## inversobres (25 Sep 2013)

Derechos a los 9300. Chimpum.


----------



## Krim (25 Sep 2013)

Si quereis reiros un rato, poned la cotización del Joro en TF=5m o así XDDD


----------



## inversobres (25 Sep 2013)

Ya tenemos todo en verde. Usa comenzando a tirar.

Miedo me da esto. Que cuerpo se le habra quedado al follaburras y sus cortos...


----------



## paulistano (25 Sep 2013)

AsQueroso esto:ouch:

Ibex desbocado....y las sacyres atascadas:abajo:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2013)

que no cunda el panico pezkeñines , todo esta con-trola-dito


----------



## paulistano (25 Sep 2013)

Muy bien janus tus cortos en vivus


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que no cunda el panico pezkeñines , todo esta con-trola-dito



¿Dónde has puesto el SL de tus cortos, jato?


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Dónde has puesto el SL de tus cortos, jato?



17k :no: 

9250 en cierre diario


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Dónde has puesto el SL de tus cortos, jato?



El jato no necesita SL, sabe perfectamente hacia donde van los tiros, que para eso es militroncho.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2013)

yo soy MV el zahori , pensais que unos cuantos pipos a la contra pueden atemorizarme :no:


----------



## Burbujilimo (25 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Dónde has puesto el SL de tus cortos, jato?



El mind trading permite SL de 100.000 puntos y más...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Sep 2013)

Buenas tardes señores,

el dia que el ibex se quite el lastre de los bajistaseuropeos se sale literalmente de las pantallas. Que indice el nuestro, y sigue entrando gente, alli al fondo a la derecha hay mucho mas espacio, no se apremien con las prisas y sigan comprando.

---------- Post added 25-sep-2013 at 15:34 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> yo soy MV el zahori , pensais que unos cuantos pipos a la contra pueden atemorizarme :no:



Cierto, esos miticos 1000 puntos a la contra curten a un trader como usted para los restos.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2013)

yo soy MV el maestro de sabiduria , atila de los mercados , aniquilare a todo el que se oponga a mi voluntad :no:


----------



## Hannibal (25 Sep 2013)

Wojnar dijo:


> Me metí en Enagas ayer en 17,9 y va por la senda correcta . A ver si sigue así. Si hace alguna corrección, lo mismo entro con más tropas.



Dudo que haga mucha corrección; pinta que la resistencia de 18 ya es un soporte bastante fuerte; ahora deambulará un tiempo entre 18 y 19 hasta que se ataque esa nueva resistencia.

Por cierto, entrar en 17,9... no dice la teoría que hay que entrar cuando se rompe la resistencia y se consolida como soporte? Has tenido suerte porque ahi aún podia haberse dado la vuelta o al menos, haberse qeudado lateral unas cuantas semanas


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo soy MV el maestro de sabiduria , atila de los mercados , aniquilare a todo el que se oponga a mi voluntad :no:



maestro ya esta en ese plan , joder ahora si que vamos a morir todos :8:


----------



## Claca (25 Sep 2013)

A votaaaar:

Sentimiento Mercado - Análisis Sentimiento


----------



## inversobres (25 Sep 2013)

Chupin, datazo de vivienda de usa (venta de viviendas). Veremos como le sienta a la Qe.

De momento todo arriba, seguimos pujando por maximos. Si no... la liare seguro.

Follaburras, otro agujero mas que tienes.


----------



## Hinel (25 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Chupin, datazo de vivienda de usa (venta de viviendas). Veremos como le sienta a la Qe.
> 
> De momento todo arriba, seguimos pujando por maximos. Si no... la liare seguro.
> 
> Follaburras, otro agujero mas que tienes.



El VIX está muy cabezón...


----------



## Krim (25 Sep 2013)

No es por nada, pero el SP, arriba, arriba no lo veo.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Chupin, datazo de vivienda de usa (venta de viviendas). Veremos como le sienta a la Qe.
> 
> De momento todo arriba, seguimos pujando por maximos. Si no... la liare seguro.
> 
> Follaburras, otro agujero mas que tienes.



no vendas la piel del oso antes de cazarlo , gacelon


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo soy MV el maestro de sabiduria , atila de los mercados , aniquilare a todo el que se oponga a mi voluntad :no:



Ahora mismo lo único que eres, es el juguetito sexual de Pandoro.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2013)

ahora mismo con la pipeada intradiaria , no palmo ni medio pipo :fiufiu:


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora mismo con la pipeada intradiaria , no palmo ni medio pipo :fiufiu:



Ya, ya...
:bla:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Sep 2013)

Os dejo este link a un artículo con los 14 valores que ha comprado Bestinver en 2013.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...466-13-1-de-bestinver-2013-a.html#post9969201

Un saludo!


----------



## Krim (25 Sep 2013)

Maestro Janus, lo que pone mi broker de JC Penney es cierto?


----------



## atman (25 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Maestro Janus, lo que pone mi broker de JC Penney es cierto?




Me temo que es cierto... y jodido es que el retso del mercado no va detrás...


----------



## inversobres (25 Sep 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> El VIX está muy cabezón...



Si bien es cierto que llevaba unos dias nervioso enseguida lo meten al redil. Ya lo han tumbado despues de abrir con una subida cojonuda. Asi que a esperar...

Al ibex, o mucho cambia el tema o los 9200 estan mas que fulminados preparando la siguiente parada.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2013)

finalmente han conseguido cerrar el gap del SAN :Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (25 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> finalmente han conseguido cerrar el gap del SAN :Aplauso:



Deje de desviar la attention y póngase largo en su libreta, mire el teletexto...ibex subiendo cual misil::


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Deje de desviar la attention y póngase largo en su libreta, mire el teletexto...ibex subiendo cual misil::



un 0,75% es un misil ? :o


----------



## inversobres (25 Sep 2013)

Visto para sentencia, semana alcista.

Usa recupera terreno de cara a la galeria. Al cierre europeo pegaran el persianazo para variar.


----------



## paulistano (25 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> un 0,75% es un misil ? :o



Vea más allá, parece nuevo en esto:ouch:

Ha de estar más vivo:abajo:



Qué poca verguenza Sacyr...:no:


----------



## inversobres (25 Sep 2013)

Aun y todo me da para un buen bocata. Apuesto por 9250 clavado al cierre.


----------



## paulistano (25 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Aun y todo me da para un buen bocata. Apuesto por 9250 clavado al cierre.



Justo para saltarle el Sl al jato:Baile:


----------



## inversobres (25 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Justo para saltarle el Sl al jato:Baile:



ienso:ienso:


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Sep 2013)

Claca dijo:


> A votaaaar:
> 
> Sentimiento Mercado - Análisis Sentimiento



alcista señor

---------- Post added 25-sep-2013 at 17:46 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Maestro Janus, lo que pone mi broker de JC Penney es cierto?



que es lo que pasa para esa bajada? quiebra......


----------



## atman (25 Sep 2013)

Lo de JC Penney es por anuncios de salidas de fondos y sobre todo hoy por las estimaciones de ventas que le ha hecho GS.


----------



## MattCoy (25 Sep 2013)

Bueno, volvi de comer a las 4 y algo y como vi que el ibex seguia por encima de los 9200, a tomar por culo los cortos, vendi a las 4 y 20 en 9205 y eso que parecia estar haciendo algo parecido a un HCH... me puse largo y los 40 puntos que he perdido con los cortos, casi los he recuperado con los largos.

Ahora ya vereis como se da la vuelta y el resto de la semana cae... y yo con mis largos en 9205...


----------



## burbufilia (25 Sep 2013)

No es por nada, pero estoy por apretar el botón rojo de SELL, meter el cash en depósitos que se gastarán en ir devolviendo hipoteca y ATPC todo. 

Sólo quedarme las Zardoya como título emblema y listo


Tiempos interesantes en el blog del lidl:


¿Y si Wall Street está a finales de 2007? | Euribor


----------



## McFly (25 Sep 2013)

San no rompía los 6 y las he vendido....y mira.....tb vendí gam a 6,38 y me quedo en liquidez....a ver q pasa....me quedo esperando corrección.


----------



## atman (25 Sep 2013)

Hay tanto miedo a una caída y ya está extendido...  que así no hay caída...

Al final Obama se la envainará, porque no le queda otra y cuando haya acuerdo con el techo de gasto...  la estratosfera será poco para lo que suba...  luego ya, si eso, vamos quitando estímulos y tal y eso...  


Buen manguerazo de dinero le están dando tambien a JP morgan hoy...


----------



## Hinel (25 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Hay tanto miedo a una caída y ya está extendido...  que así no hay caída...
> 
> Al final Obama se la envainará, porque no le queda otra y cuando haya acuerdo con el techo de gasto...  la estratosfera será poco para lo que suba...  luego ya, si eso, vamos quitando estímulos y tal y eso...



Para mi ver el DJ por encima de 600 en los próximos dos años sería una sorpresa.


----------



## atman (25 Sep 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> Para mi ver el DJ por encima de 600 en los próximos dos años sería una sorpresa.



Si eggg que ahí andamos. Dándole un 1-2% como máximo... peeeero...

y no sólo yankilandia está a punto de nieve...


<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' data='http://www.reuters.com/resources_v2/flash/video_embed.swf?videoId=273905258&edition=BETAUS' id='rcomVideo_273905258' width='460' height='259'> <param name='movie' value='http://www.reuters.com/resources_v2/flash/video_embed.swf?videoId=273905258&edition=BETAUS'></param> <param name='allowFullScreen' value='true'></param> <param name='allowScriptAccess' value='always'></param> <param name='wmode' value='transparent'></param> <embed src='http://www.reuters.com/resources_v2/flash/video_embed.swf?videoId=273905258&edition=BETAUS' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' allowfullscreen='true' allowScriptAccess='always' width='460' height='259' wmode='transparent'></embed> </object>

---------- Post added 25-sep-2013 at 19:38 ----------




Alaaaaa... Wallmart avisando de suspende pedidos a proveedores porque se le acumula el stock... esto debieran ser 50 puntos abajo... por lo menos... ooo... o... o... 100 puntos a bajo... oo... o... en fín... que a ver si nos dejan hacer el HCH... solo eso... nada más pedimos... pasito a paso...

Aquí el enlace...

Wal-Mart Cutting Orders as Unsold Merchandise Piles Up - Bloomberg

Psss, ni siquiera un nuevo mínimo del día... aunque parece que pupa sí ha hecho...

---------- Post added 25-sep-2013 at 19:53 ----------

SI hacemos nuevo mínimo sería pasar la clavicular del HCH que ha hecho desde mediados de mes... 30 puntitos pabajo...

si nos dejan...


----------



## Krim (25 Sep 2013)

Meanwhile...it's trolling time at the USA!!!


----------



## Claca (25 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Hay tanto miedo a una caída y ya está extendido...  que así no hay caída...
> 
> Al final Obama se la envainará, porque no le queda otra y cuando haya acuerdo con el techo de gasto...  la estratosfera será poco para lo que suba...  luego ya, si eso, vamos quitando estímulos y tal y eso...
> 
> ...



Atman, tan importante es el "de dónde venimos", como el "hacia dónde vamos". Lo que durante semanas era búsqueda de techo, luego se convierte en búsqueda de puntos de reenganche y son los largos los que saltan una y otra vez esperando el rebote.


----------



## tarrito (25 Sep 2013)

al ver la noticia de Atman del walmart he visto relacionada esta

[YOUTUBE]MnmYBB92vcY[/YOUTUBE]

:ouch: + :XX:


----------



## atman (25 Sep 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Atman, tan importante es el "de dónde venimos", como el "hacia dónde vamos". Lo que durante semanas era búsqueda de techo, luego se convierte en búsqueda de puntos de reenganche y son los largos los que saltan una y otra vez esperando el rebote.



Sí, visto así... pero no me parece que de momento salte mucho... lo digo por los volúmenes y tal...

Tambien es cierto que por el camino construimos lineas que cuando se crucen las pueden hacer... como hay que hacerlas... 

en fín... la impaciencia de un day-trader metido a... mid-swinger...

Lew Says Debt-Limit Measures Exhausted No Later Than Oct. 17 - Bloomberg


Mientras WMT intenta desacreditar la noticia sobre sus inventarios...


----------



## paulistano (25 Sep 2013)

No me hablen de impaciencia...Sacyr el martes....0%.......sacyr hoy....-0,06%......

En fin...voy a darme a las drogas duras de colonial, quabit, prisa, amper, etc....ganar no sé si gnaré...aburrirme....never, never, never....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2013)

16km yo bitchas!


----------



## atman (25 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 16km yo bitchas!



Sí que va lejos a por el pan...


----------



## paulistano (25 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 16km yo bitchas!




Ya que se molesta en sacar la bici a la calle, haga algunos kms mas...:ouch:


----------



## tesorero (25 Sep 2013)

El SP está muerto, eso ya lo sabemos todos. Pero lo mantienen vivo en modo zombie. Ahora a las divergencias RSI-precio que se ven en gráfico semanal, se le une un fallo alcista de la semana pasada. Es decir el chute que le metieron le duró el día de los 1730 y de ahí se está yendo a tpc como quien no quiere la cosa. Ha hecho un doble techo en semanal. Si cae de los 1627 se activa. 
Las divergencias son condición necesaria para una corrección pero no suficiente. Ahora con el fallo en el MACD, ¿será suficiente?
La verdad es que creo que sí, pero preferiría que algún forero más ducho nos informe sobre el tema.


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 16km yo bitchas!



Not bad....

El Domingo me hice un triatlon en Santos....


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ponzi, tus comentarios cada vez tienen más "chicha", se nota que le has dedicado mucho tiempo últimamente al análisis.
> 
> Gracias por compartir la información.



Con el tiempo se sabe de que pie cojea cada uno,el conocimiento es como el interes compuesto,una vez que empieza a crecer la velocidad es exponencial.Cada vez añado nuevos enfoques que saco de los libros que voy leyendo o hago cribas por publicaciones de gurus o gestoras, no os haceis una idea el tiempo que se puede ganar viendo cribas previas.Solo me falla el lanzarme de verdad a la piscina,ir a por negocios con roces del 40% y con tasas de crecimiento en los ingresos del 20% o mas, hasta ahora me sentido mas comodo en empresas commodity, no estan mal porque se puede conseguir con facilidad un 10%-15% Tae pero asi no se saca un 30% de forma constante. A largo plazo mi idea es ir ampliando poco a poco mi mercado objetivo.


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 16km yo bitchas!



Me incorporo al jilo ::::::


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No me hablen de impaciencia...Sacyr el martes....0%.......sacyr hoy....-0,06%......
> 
> En fin...voy a darme a las drogas duras de colonial, quabit, prisa, amper, etc....ganar no sé si gnaré...aburrirme....never, never, never....



Si quiere emociones fuertes súbase a ANR, parriba, pabajo, vamos una auténtica montaña rusa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Not bad....
> 
> El Domingo me hice un triatlon en Santos....



Picanha, cerveja y cachaça?


----------



## egarenc (25 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pues anda que el de Quabit que comentaban ustedes... en fín... ya nos dirán como anda el txabalote...



creo que ahora mismo Niico pierde + o - un 25% de sus 11500 leuros....casi nada!, y en solo dos dias.

Nos vamos a forrar. - Página 8 - ForoCoches


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> D.P. ¿Que opina de ONTY?
> 
> Luego pego un gráf



Ni pegué el gráf ni entré.... :abajo: :´( :: :ouch:


----------



## Abner (25 Sep 2013)

9165, 9125 (f) abiertos sin tocar (aunque creados en distribución por lo que su probablidad de toque es medio-baja)... Mañana entiendo que recogerán algo de trapo para continuar el impulso. 

Saldo remanente positivo de unos 500 contratos.


----------



## darwinn (25 Sep 2013)

Hoy he vuelto a entrar en Amper con el recorte, veremos.

ANR sin pena ni gloria


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> creo que ahora mismo Niico pierde + o - un 25% de sus 11500 leuros....casi nada!, y en solo dos dias.
> 
> Nos vamos a forrar. - Página 8 - ForoCoches



Para ayudar al chaval a que se forre.


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2013)

Vaya espectaculo en Nitro,entre los policias dando tortas por Sanchinarro y ahora los amantes del cobre robando en los super...Esto es peor que detroit


----------



## sr.anus (25 Sep 2013)

perdonad, no he podido estar atento desde la mañana ¿sigue el gato corto?


----------



## egarenc (25 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Para ayudar al chaval a que se forre.



esto también le puede ayudar


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya espectaculo en Nitro,entre los policias dando tortas por Sanchinarro y ahora los amantes del cobre robando en los super...Esto es peor que detroit



Ole ole y ole para los que hablaban de madmax... Olvidaros de los 80 ...hemos llegado hasta la posguerra,estraperlo, robo ,mercado negro y todo unido a hiperinflacion.

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/econom...eguro-y-tiene-un-creciente-mercado-negro.html


----------



## Janus (25 Sep 2013)

coal mining is a highly leveraged business. There are significant fixed costs, but once coal sales cover those costs profits fall quickly to the bottom line


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> coal mining is a highly leveraged business. There are significant fixed costs, but once coal sales cover those costs profits fall quickly to the bottom line



En Cantabria algunos ya se estan planteando hasta recuperar las cocinas de carbon...Yo cuando lo escuche me quede de piedra


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Tengo unas ganas de que quiebre la bolsa para que veais la mierda que habeis echo con el mundo que no me aguanto.



La bolsa no quiebra...quebraran las empresas.Y que va a quebrar aqui?Si practicamente todas las empresas que han sobrevivido son paraestatales y las que no es que venden fuera o productos de primera necesidad.Desde 2007 llevamos quiebras a tutipleni


----------



## Janus (25 Sep 2013)

Una nota para que vean la potencia económica que representa el SP500. El valor de menor capitalización en ese índice es JC Penney con 2,2B usd en acciones.


----------



## pocoyoyo (25 Sep 2013)

Estais creando miseria especulando y luego os reis de la gente que roba comida o de los que vuelven a las cocinas de carbon.


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Estais creando miseria especulando y luego os reis de la gente que roba comida o de los que vuelven a las cocinas de carbon.



De los que roban comida no...de los que la roban para revender.Y ojo no patatas y huevos.lomos, jamones de bellota y bebidas alcoholicas..casi todo productos de lujo.Hay autenticas mafias gestionadas por gitanos y no lo digo yo esta saliendo ahora mismo el reportaje en tv.Y lo de las cocinas de carbon..Tu has visto las facturas de la luz?A los precios que cobra iberdrola ya es mas rentable alquilar un tractor , deforestar el monte mas cercano y prender una lumbre cerca de casa.


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Estais creando miseria especulando y luego os reis de la gente que roba comida o de los que vuelven a las cocinas de carbon.



No especula el dueño de un bar cuando compra cocacolas a 0,50€ y las vende a 1€? Pues esto es lo mismo pero sin palillo en la boca.


----------



## pocoyoyo (25 Sep 2013)

La gente se tiene que buscar la vida como sea,si el capitalismo es una estafa es normal que haya bolsas de miseria que se tengan que buscar la vida,no todos tienen oportunidad de ser un psicopata financiero del ibex.


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> La gente se tiene que buscar la vida como sea,si el capitalismo es una estafa es normal que haya bolsas de miseria que se tengan que buscar la vida,no todos tienen oportunidad de ser un psicopata financiero del ibex.



Anda mira el reportaje y luego me cuentas porque son todo mafias.Si los supermercados gastan mas en seguridad la comida subira de precio los margenes bajaran contrataran menos gente y dejaran de invertir, llegara un momento que ni traeran comida o la cibraran 10 veces mas cara.Que podamos tener pescado fresco en Madrid no es por arte de magia hay una infraestructura muy fuerte detras y esta gente se la va a cargar.Todas estas mafias organizadas van a expandir la miseria a un nivel que no podemos ni imaginar.


----------



## pocoyoyo (26 Sep 2013)

Yo cuando tenga hambre y no tenga dinero voy a expropiar comida ,luego si eso os quejais a Botin o a Rajoy de que suban los precios de la comida.


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Yo cuando tenga hambre y no tenga dinero voy a expropiar comida ,luego si eso os quejais a Botin o a Rajoy de que suban los precios de la comida.



Y cuando nadie quiera traer comida a tu ciudad por la inseguridad..que vas a hacer?A quien vas a robar?No te das cuenta que los precios suben por el exceso de coste operativo que tienen que asumir los negocios por los robos (alarmas,seguridad,seguros..)


----------



## pocoyoyo (26 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Y cuando nadie quiera traer comida a tu ciudad por la inseguridad..que vas a hacer?A quien vas a robar?No te das cuenta que los precios suben por el exceso de coste operativo que tienen que asumir lis negocios por los robos (alarmas,seguridad,seguros..)



Cuando pase eso vas a Rodrigo rato y le dices que te de unos percebes y a Botin un vaso de agua.


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Cuando pase eso vas a Rodrigo rato y le dices que te de unos percebes y a Botin un vaso de agua.



Confundes la velocidad con el tocino.No te das cuenta que todos los rumanos y gitanos que han salido estan tirando piedras al resto de la economia productiva.Estan creando inflacion, inseguridad e incrementando el paro.Que te crees que regalan la comida que roban?La revenden


----------



## pocoyoyo (26 Sep 2013)

Si hacen eso sera por que no les dan una oportunidad de trabajo como al 27 por ciento de la poblacion activa de España,pero bueno,no te preocupes,cuando los Rumanos creen la hiperinflaccion siempre vas a poder vender un par de sacyr para comprar comida.


----------



## HisHoliness (26 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Yo cuando tenga hambre y no tenga dinero voy a expropiar comida ,luego si eso os quejais a Botin o a Rajoy de que suban los precios de la comida.



Pues ven a mi casa a robarmela campeon. que lo que te llevas son 200 gr de plomo entre pecho y espalda.


----------



## pocoyoyo (26 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Pues ven a mi casa a robarmela campeon. que lo que te llevas son 200 gr de plomo entre pecho y espalda.



Va,dejo que sigais arruinando el planeta con la bazofia de capitalismo especulativo mientras le echais la culpa de la miseria a los rumanos.


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Si hacen eso sera por que no les dan una oportunidad de trabajo como al 27 por ciento de la poblacion activa de España,pero bueno,no te preocupes,cuando los Rumanos creen la hiperinflaccion siempre vas a poder vender un par de sacyr para comprar comida.



Tu no vives en Madrid verdad?Yo encantado te haria un tour de dosis de realidad.En una sola noche te enseño el ruedo,la cañada,bilbao,puente vallecas,entrevias,la casa de campo y san cristobal, y despues hablamos.Y trabajo si que tienen hombre...que se lo digan a Tef,han creado un mercado alternativo del cobre..riete tu del mab.Son mas metaleros y austriacos que Von mises.


----------



## paulistano (26 Sep 2013)

Crees que los rumanos y gitanos trabajarían por 800 euros al mes??

Estamos locos??



Por cierto vaya robo en Elche hoy....de escándalo....qué pena de liga, no sólo está adulterada con la desigualdad económica que hay, sino que también le unimos que los dos grandes son ayudados sistemáticamente...qué país....es que ni el futbol está limpio...


----------



## burbujito1982 (26 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Va,dejo que sigais arruinando el planeta con la bazofia de capitalismo especulativo mientras le echais la culpa de la miseria a los rumanos.



Yo no invierto/especulo porque creo que sería pasto de los que tienen información privilegiada. Sólo miro y hago alguna prueba virtual (casualmente virtualmente pasa como con el cuento de la lechera, ganas fácil). 

Si usted piensa lo mismo, quizá debería elegir una de las empresas a la que más asco le tenga y ponerse largo en ella: si pierde el 50% de su inversión es que la empresa habrá perdido un 50% de su valor y la dosis de alegría "compensaría perfectamente" las pérdidas.

Si sube, por lo menos ganaría dinero "al estilo Janus" (no se lo tome a mal, señor Janus): maldice a los castuzos con toda la razón del mundo, pero de vez en cuando "se une" a la fiesta.


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Yo cuando tenga hambre y no tenga dinero voy a expropiar comida ,luego si eso os quejais a Botin o a Rajoy de que suban los precios de la comida.



Espero que, si vienes a expropiar la mía, no te importe si trato de evitarlo... de la pupita que te hagas, luego le pides cuentas a Lenin.

Por cierto, como papá se entere de que estás a estas horas delante del ordenador escribiendo sandeces, te deja sin paga de la semana y si se entera de que le coges el ordenador para estas cosas, te deja sin paga un mes.


----------



## pocoyoyo (26 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Espero que, si vienes a expropiar la mía, no te importe si trato de evitarlo... de la pupita que te hagas, luego le pides cuentas a Lenin.
> 
> Por cierto, como papá se entere de que estás a estas horas delante del ordenador escribiendo sandeces, te deja sin paga de la semana y si se entera de que le coges el ordenador para estas cosas, te deja sin paga un mes.



Yo se a quien tengo que expropiar,a los poderosos para que no ganen tanto con sus multinacionales especulando con la comida,jamas le robaria a ningun trabajador en su casa.


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Va,dejo que sigais arruinando el planeta con la bazofia de capitalismo especulativo mientras le echais la culpa de la miseria a los rumanos.



Pues claro! Que prefieres? que sigamos el ejemplo de Albania?? Los filocomunistas/socialistas suelen decir que el modelo del verdadero socialismo no se ha desarrollado y que Cuba, la URSS o China no son ejemplos y tal... Pero resulta que sí hubo un país donde pudo desarrollarse de acuerdo a esa pretendida esencia: Albania que, de la mano de Enver Hoxha, fue repudiando los "desvarios" de sus aliados del Pacto de Varsovia, para mantener el auténtico espíritu de la revolución Marxista... hasta que en 1989 la gente se cansó de pasar hambre y penurias... y entonces la cosa fué a peor. En sólo 3 años, de 1989 a 1992, la renta per cápita de Albania pasó de 740 dólares por persona a los $280 por persona.

Curiosamente este sistema capitalista tan pérfido y malvado ha permitido que tras abandonar el comunismo y democratizarse, la economía del país no haya parado de crecer. La renta per cápita en 2012 era de 4.090 dólares por habitante. Que sigue siendo poco, pero que multiplica por 15 la de 1992. Muéstrame un país comunista que haya conseguido algo semejante. Y eso, después de haber sufrido, comparativamente hablando, el mayor colapso financiero que haya sufrido un país, por culpa de los esquemas Ponzi que operaban en el país.

Ah! Por cierto, que en Albania no hay excusas con el tema de los embargos y tal... Después de vivir de los rusos, pasaron a depender totalmente de los chinos. Y cuando rompieron con ellos se quedaron solos. Nadie les castigó. El mundo se limitó a olvidarse de ellos y que siguieran en el régimen autárquico que tanto cacarean. Lo dicho, hasta que se cansaron de pasar hambre.

Por cierto, que tú también estás arruinando el planeta...


----------



## pocoyoyo (26 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pues claro! Que prefieres? que sigamos el ejemplo de Albania?? Los filocomunistas/socialistas suelen decir que el modelo del verdadero socialismo no se ha desarrollado y que Cuba, la URSS o China no son ejemplos y tal... Pero resulta que sí hubo un país donde pudo desarrollarse de acuerdo a esa pretendida esencia: Albania que, de la mano de Enver Hoxha, fue repudiando los "desvarios" de sus aliados del Pacto de Varsovia, para mantener el auténtico espíritu de la revolución Marxista... hasta que en 1989 la gente se cansó de pasar hambre y penurias... y entonces la cosa fué a peor. En sólo 3 años, de 1989 a 1992, la renta per cápita de Albania pasó de 740 dólares por persona a los $280 por persona.
> 
> Curiosamente este sistema capitalista tan pérfido y malvado ha permitido que tras abandonar el comunismo y democratizarse, la economía del país no haya parado de crecer. La renta per cápita en 2012 era de 4.090 dólares por habitante. Que sigue siendo poco, pero que multiplica por 15 la de 1992. Muéstrame un país comunista que haya conseguido algo semejante. Y eso, después de haber sufrido, comparativamente hablando, el mayor colapso financiero que haya sufrido un país, por culpa de los esquemas Ponzi que operaban en el país.
> 
> ...



Demasiadas horas viendo los mass mierdas patrocinados por la banca te han dejado mal,ya llegara tu hora,sin la urss tu ahora hablarias Aleman y tendrias que levantar el brazo para saludar al asesino que estuviese en el poder.


----------



## alimon (26 Sep 2013)

Pero vamos a ver.

Os considero de los más inteligentes de este hilo a la mayoría de los que estais dando cuerda a este tio.

Por favor, no os pongais a su nivel, no os rebajeis a eso. No tenemos que dar respuesta a todo. Entiendo vuestra necesidad de revolveros cuando un notas viene a criticar algo que os gusta, pero os recuerdo que teneis un bonito botón de ignorar.


Dicho esto, sigo con mis pequeños analisis nocturnos,acompañados de copichuela como siempre.

Mientras esperamos que el ibex siga guarreando en el entorno de 9200-9350, hasta que se decida a recortar a los 8600 a los que tiene que volver, pues vamos a ver si sacamos algo de ciertos valores.

Para la sesión de mañana tengo intención de dejar orden de compra de CFD de Bankia y Mapfre.

Realmente por técnico no deberían subir, si acaso Mapfre está apoyada en su MM de 200, que le puede servir como soporte. Pero dado que las anteriores desinversiones de Mapfre en otros valores han dado buenos resultados intradía, merece la pena el riesgo.


Como Chicharrus Maximus, para mañana o pasado colocaría a Natraceutica. El volumen que lleva en los 2 últimos meses es patético, cierto. Pero, si os fijais se queda sin canal, debe romper en un sentido u otro. Y la linea de tendencia ascendente (linea verde) le ha servido de soporte para rebotar un par de veces. Además está sobre la MM 200.







Vuelvo a insistir que es un valor que mueve poco volumen, salvo en roturas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2013)

penalty clariiiiiiisimo!!!!!!!!!!!


Ponzi, tienes más paciencia que el santo Job...

El pocapoya este es EL BOMBILLO por excelencia, no deberías gastar ni un segundo de tu vida en responderle.


----------



## inversobres (26 Sep 2013)

Al final hubo persianazo en usa. Otro dia mas abriremos al alza, a la espera.


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Sep 2013)

Uy, entro y me encuentro una batalla dialectica sobre el marxismo y el capitalismo. Que interesante.


Ya lo he leido, y opino que lo que diga pocoyoyo estimula en gran manera las glandulas sudoripadas de mi miembro viril, vamos que me suda la polla. Lo digo asi para que el ratarded de harold no me saque una tarjeta amarilla. ::


----------



## amago45 (26 Sep 2013)

Buenos días y ya tal !!
Jueves, y el mes y el trimestre que se van acabando. Empieza el baile.
Suerte hoy


----------



## inversobres (26 Sep 2013)

Habeis visto la noticia de eurovegas y la ley del tabaco???

Creo que no hay que decir nada...


----------



## Algas (26 Sep 2013)

Hay bulo en el confidencial de q no hay OPA en campofrio, ¿Habéis visto algo por la cnmv?


----------



## amago45 (26 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Habeis visto la noticia de eurovegas y la ley del tabaco???
> 
> Creo que no hay que decir nada...



A comprar Phillip Morris !!! !!! 8:8:


----------



## j.w.pepper (26 Sep 2013)

Una pena lo de Iberia, la están desmantelando a base de bien los piratas ingleses. Queda muy claro quienes fueron los culpables: directivos castuzos, sepla castuzo, lorealista y coorporativista y desgobierno del Zopenco que permitió esta fusión en las condiciones que se dieron. 


 http://www.eleconomista.mobi/notic...crecer-en-Asia-y-Latinoamerica.html#_Noticias


----------



## paulistano (26 Sep 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Hay bulo en el confidencial de q no hay OPA en campofrio, ¿Habéis visto algo por la cnmv?



Gracias por la recomendación de la noticia de elconfidencial.

He ido a verlo pero mis ojos se han ido directamente a esta otra noticia.

Por qué no me habré cruzado con esta pájara??:Baile:

Está tremenda y con una vida de amor y lujo...la hija del de Porcelanosa....se nos casa:









Por cierto, el ibex no va a parar de subir??

Pabajo ya......Tio Masclet, más cortitos....verás tú cómo va a acabar esto:ouch:


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Sep 2013)

y Prisa????? alguien sigue dentro?


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y Prisa????? alguien sigue dentro?



Yo. Pero vengo desde 0,20... quiero decir que mi situación no es la misma que la de quien entrara en 0,30...


----------



## Algas (26 Sep 2013)

Fuera de CAMPOFRIO, al menos le hemos sacado un 20%, no descarto volver...


----------



## Krim (26 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Por cierto, el ibex no va a parar de subir??
> 
> Pabajo ya......Tio Masclet, más cortitos....verás tú cómo va a acabar esto:ouch:




¿Cortos? ¿Por qué poner cortos cuando la visita a los 934X parece ya inevitable?


----------



## juanfer (26 Sep 2013)

Y el jato, hoy no pasa a saludar.


----------



## erpako (26 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Y el jato, hoy no pasa a saludar.



Deber ser que ha perdido un cojón de los 3. Bueno le quedan dos como a todo el mundo.:no:


----------



## paulistano (26 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Cortos? ¿Por qué poner cortos cuando la visita a los 934X parece ya inevitable?



tanta orgia alcista.....se acabará en algun momento:o

son cortos sanos, via warrants....luego hay margen para que suba 100 puntos (si los sube, que todo hay que verlo) para luego bajar y hacer platita8:


----------



## Algas (26 Sep 2013)

Colonial pierde el soporte de 1,2


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Sep 2013)

No llames al mal tiempo joder! 

And dont feed the troll. Dando lecciones revolucionarias en un hilo de boobs, digo, bolsa. Acaso nosotros nos metemos en casas okupas para dar lecciones sobre higiene? ::



juanfer dijo:


> Y el jato, hoy no pasa a saludar.





Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## amago45 (26 Sep 2013)

Amper y ya tal
Enrique Bañuelos respira en bolsa: Amper rebota un 45% desde los mínimos de julio


----------



## desastre total (26 Sep 2013)

Joer, vaya momentos en Amper..... a ver que pasa.
Hay una calma chicha que acojona.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Sep 2013)

el jato esta haciendo la compra en el super.


----------



## amago45 (26 Sep 2013)

desastre total dijo:


> Joer, vaya momentos en Amper..... a ver que pasa.
> Hay una calma chicha que acojona.



Hoy se va un poco hacia abajo, no se si por el acojone general ante la posibilidad de que no haya refinanciación. Cada inversor tiene su nivel de riesgo, y es entendible que haya muchos que se están bajando del carro

Espereremos acontecimientos :ouch:


----------



## desastre total (26 Sep 2013)

Acojonao me encuentro con Amper... eso sí, he puesto un cebo y han venido a cazarlo a toda leche... lo que invita a pensar que aquí hay acumulación... ver veremos y además, es cierto, me equivocaré como siempre.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Sep 2013)

datos UK animando el dax.

Balanza por cuenta corriente Reino Unido -13.000 millones libras. Se esperaba -12.000 millones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2013)

Brother? Are you here Brother?


----------



## Arrebonico (26 Sep 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Una pena lo de Iberia, la están desmantelando a base de bien los piratas ingleses. Queda muy claro quienes fueron los culpables: directivos castuzos, sepla castuzo, lorealista y coorporativista y desgobierno del Zopenco que permitió esta fusión en las condiciones que se dieron.
> 
> 
> IAG se olvida de Iberia y renueva la flota de BA para crecer en Asia y Latinoamérica - elEconomista.es



Escucha IBERIA.L.A.E. La fusión, otro expolio a los españoles. en mp3 (28/11 a las 17:44:35) 02:11:47 1607481 - iVoox shurmano.


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2013)

mañana es primer día de mes "matrix" por lo que ojo que suele ser alcista al igual que el anterior bajista.

Ojos antes que cerebro, nunca mejor dicho que explicitarlo en un buen avatar.


----------



## juanfer (26 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> mañana es primer día de mes "matrix" por lo que ojo que suele ser alcista al igual que el anterior bajista.
> 
> Ojos antes que cerebro, nunca mejor dicho que explicitarlo en un buen avatar.



Bueno ademas del matrix

Fri, Sep 27, 2013	Mon, Sep 30, 2013	Outright Treasury Coupon Purchases	06/30/2018 - 05/31/2019	$4.75 - $5.75 billion

La FED ayudará a que sea alcista.

Tentative Outright Treasury Operation Schedule - Federal Reserve Bank of New York

Hay que tener FED, asi que los que aun vayan cortos que se lo piensen 2 veces.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2013)

hola ke aze , guanea o ke azei 

hola holita mariconsones , hoy MV tuvo que hacer unas gestiones pero ya estoy de vuelta y sigo corto con tres cojones , stop loss al cierre diario por encima de 9250 :Baile:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Brother? Are you here Brother?



pobrecico, lo esta pasando mal. 









---------- Post added 26-sep-2013 at 11:29 ----------

y mira que estaban avisados... ¿quien no sabe leer?


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2013)

recordad que las probabilidades de cerrar en mensual por debajo de la jran alcista son altisimas :fiufiu:

ahora mismo los alcistillas lo teneis complicado , hay musha resistencia :abajo:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (26 Sep 2013)

Pero gran maestro, usted siempre dijo que no hay que ir contra la tendensia.. la tendensia es la tendensia....





muertoviviente dijo:


> recordad que las probabilidades de cerrar en mensual por debajo de la jran alcista son altisimas :fiufiu:
> 
> ahora mismo los alcistillas lo teneis complicado , hay musha resistencia :abajo:


----------



## juanfer (26 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> recordad que las probabilidades de cerrar en mensual por debajo de la jran alcista son altisimas :fiufiu:
> 
> ahora mismo los alcistillas lo teneis complicado , hay musha resistencia :abajo:



Hoy y mañana hay POMO, y especialmente el viernes, podemos tener otro maximo plurianual en el SP.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Pero gran maestro, usted siempre dijo que no hay que ir contra la tendensia.. la tendensia es la tendensia....



Y la jran alcista es la jran alcista , es casi imposible cerrar en mensual por encima de ella , eso solo se conseguira despues de atacarla varios meses :no:

---------- Post added 26-sep-2013 at 11:47 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Hoy y mañana hay POMO, y especialmente el viernes, podemos tener otro maximo plurianual en el SP.



que haya POMO no significa obligatoriamente que el sp500 tenga que subir , cada uno sabra lo que hace , yo le voy al cierre mensual por debajo de la jran alcista 8980 y con un stop loss al cierre diario por encima de 9250 :bla:


----------



## sirpask (26 Sep 2013)

Dentro en Enagas, BBVA y Endesa...con 2/3 de capital, el tercio que queda a la trinchera que no hay nada claro.

En 3 dias he perdido un 5% de mi capital por hacer experimentos con chicharros alemanes... malditos seres de la luz..


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Pero gran maestro, usted siempre dijo que no hay que ir contra la tendensia.. la tendensia es la tendensia....



la tendencia se mantendria , solo tendriamos una correccion para cerrar el mes por debajo de la jran alcista y luego reanudariamos el peponeo hasta los 9600


----------



## juanfer (26 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Y la jran alcista es la jran alcista , es casi imposible cerrar en mensual por encima de ella , eso solo se conseguira despues de atacarla varios meses :no:
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-sep-2013 at 11:47 ----------
> 
> ...



Los dias que hay POMO es facil sacarse 4 pipos al SP.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2013)

pues si , pero no siempre , ademas tienes 2 gaps por cerrar , el del 1689 contado y otro por 1640 o asin :fiufiu:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (26 Sep 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Amper y ya tal
> Enrique Bañuelos respira en bolsa: Amper rebota un 45% desde los mínimos de julio




Ay dios, no parece muy ilusionante.

Oh wait!, si lo dice la prensa es que tenemos que hacerle caso o lo contrario?::

Vaya lío.ienso:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (26 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> mañana es primer día de mes "matrix" por lo que ojo que suele ser alcista al igual que el anterior bajista.
> 
> Ojos antes que cerebro, nunca mejor dicho que explicitarlo en un buen avatar.



.
Janus, el nuevo avatar es confuso porque, si bien tiene un número primo de ojos (óptimo para el eyes before brain), por otro lado se puede considerar la hipótesis de que habrá otro eye en la zona por dónde suelen amargar los pepinos propiamente dichos, y el número dejaría de ser primo. Entre 13 y (2 x 7) hay mucha diferencia en este caso.







Aclare el enigma.


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Janus, el nuevo avatar es confuso porque, si bien tiene un número primo de ojos (óptimo para el eyes before brain), por otro lado se puede considerar la hipótesis de que habrá otro eye en la zona por dónde suelen amargar los pepinos propiamente dichos, y el número dejaría de ser primo. Entre 13 y (2 x 7) hay mucha diferencia en este caso.
> 
> 
> ...



El telón del lenguaje que esconde la esencia del matrix. Ahí podrás encontrar tus no_repuestas. Se tarda en llegar al estado de inspiración necesario pero siendo open minded se logra.


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> penalty clariiiiiiisimo!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ponzi, tienes más paciencia que el santo Job...
> ...



Gracias por el cumplido figura...Como ves PT?Ha roto ya la tendencia bajista.Los de Telecom me traen por la calle de la amargura,los italianos no son de fiar ni en compromisos ni en tecnologia, tengo un termo electrico y la mayor bazofia tecnologica que he tenido en mi vida. 

http://m.europapress.es/economia/no...-podra-controlar-vivo-tim-20130925153230.html


Al tema..en Brasil no quieren que Tef controle vivo y tim.Encima Telecom ha incumplido su palabra despues de tantos cantos de sirena, una vez resuelto el problema de la participacion de Telco ahora se hacen los chulitos,ya no quieren vender ni Argentina ni Brasil.

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1929757/0/italia/accion-de-oro/telefonica/


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2013)

Janus, dígale al médico que le cambie de pastillas, que esas no acaban de sentarle bien... 

Hasta yo he cerrado cortos en el SP... tiemblen...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2013)

@ponzi, luego te miro PTC.


----------



## Cruzado (26 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Gracias por el cumplido figura...Como ves PT?Ha roto ya la tendencia bajista.Los de Telecom me traen por la calle de la amargura,los italianos no son de fiar ni en compromisos ni en tecnologia, tengo un termo electrico y la mayor bazofia tecnologica que he tenido en mi vida.
> 
> Brasil advierte a Telefónica de que no podrá controlar Vivo y TIM
> 
> ...



Pues algo debe estar ocurriendo hoy, para que TEf suba 1,3% frente al IBEX plano. a saber...


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2013)

Cruzado dijo:


> Pues algo debe estar ocurriendo hoy, para que TEf suba 1,3% frente al IBEX plano. a saber...



En principio Tef tiene la sarten por el mango.En Alemania es bastante probable que se convierta en el 1-2 operador y por muy chulos que se pongan en Telecom dependen de Tef.Si Alierta se pone chulo y los deja a su suerte en 6-12 meses vendran suplicando y se bajaran los pantalones ante cualquier pretension de Timof,a este hombre le falta chispa aun cuando tiene las de ganar no sabe aprovecharse.Con el unico que esta negociando bien es con prisa, tiene a Cebrian bien pillado.


----------



## Cruzado (26 Sep 2013)

Por cierto, ¿venderiais TESLA? le voy sacando un 10% y se que es un burbujon, o eso creo porque con las ventas que tiene es totalmente desporporcionado que valga como empresas que vender cientos de miles de coches como toyota

El problema es que mi mierda broker no me deja poner stoploss en bolsa extranjera, asi que tengo miedo de que reviente y se me vaya abajo, es una cantidad muy pequeña pero me joderia acabar perdiendo por no poder estar a todas horas atento


----------



## HisHoliness (26 Sep 2013)

Ayayay jatencio....que te petan el cacas con ese SL a 9.250....


----------



## juanfer (26 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En principio Tef tiene la sarten por el mango.En Alemania es bastante probable que se convierta en el 1-2 operador y por muy chulos que se pongan en Telecom dependen de Tef.Si Alierta se pone chulo y los deja a su suerte en 6-12 meses vendran suplicando y se bajaran los pantalones ante cualquier pretension de Timof,a este hombre le falta chispa aun cuando tiene las de ganar no sabe aprovecharse.Con el unico que esta negociando bien es con prisa, tiene a Cebrian bien pillado.



TEF tiene una reforma pendiente que desde la UE ha dicho que se tiene que hacer si o si que consiste en convertir su red de telefonía fija en una nueva compañía

Cuando eso le paso a telecom italia bajo casi un 40% el valor en bolsa.

Telecom Italia | Acciones Telecom Italia | Cotización TLIT

En mayo italia telecom perdio su monopolio en Italia.

¿Cuanto bajará TEF?


----------



## vermer (26 Sep 2013)

Otro día que viene lo solar y el carbón pepónico. Por tanto no me extrañaría nada que bajase... Voy perdiendo la cuenta de la cantidad de días que veo venir un valor fuerte en el premarket y luego se da la vuelta. Y al revés.

ANR: ¡¡ ARRANCA de una p. vez !!
Trina, Yingli y Hanwha espectaculares.... Las bajadas también lo serán, claro.


----------



## alimon (26 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver.
> 
> Os considero de los más inteligentes de este hilo a la mayoría de los que estais dando cuerda a este tio.
> 
> ...




Me autocito para llevarme mi owned hoy.

Las MAP no me entraron porque al menos ha sido una caida noble y puse la orden si superaba 1 cts el cierre de ayer, cosa que no ha sucedido.

Las BKIA sin me han entrado. 25k titulos, que al menos ahora voy a ver si les saco pa pagar al broker, y una cena (en mcdonalds)

Natraceutica no ha explotado, sigue en vigilancia.

Y pensar que DEO fue de las que más detenidamente miré y hubo algo que no me convenció...... Tengo que revisar que no vi.


----------



## erpako (26 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En principio Tef tiene la sarten por el mango.En Alemania es bastante probable que se convierta en el 1-2 operador y por muy chulos que se pongan en Telecom dependen de Tef.Si Alierta se pone chulo y los deja a su suerte en 6-12 meses vendran suplicando y se bajaran los pantalones ante cualquier pretension de Timof,a este hombre le falta chispa aun cuando tiene las de ganar no sabe aprovecharse.Con el unico que esta negociando bien es con prisa, tiene a Cebrian bien pillado.



Yo lo achaco, además, por la proximidad del dividendo que la CNMV confirmó ayer. Normalmente en mercados alcistas la cotización de tef suele subir bastante en los días predividendo.::


----------



## HisHoliness (26 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Y pensar que DEO fue de las que más detenidamente miré y hubo algo que no me convenció...... Tengo que revisar que no vi.



Lo que no viste es la recomendación de CapitalBolsa de hoy, expertos calienta-chicharros...


----------



## inversobres (26 Sep 2013)

Viene tarde movidita. Datos usa potables.

Riesgo de chupin en el churribex, usa ahi ahi.


----------



## alimon (26 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Lo que no viste es la recomendación de CapitalBolsa de hoy, expertos calienta-chicharros...



Efectivamente, el interés de las americanas.

Ya podían haberse interesado ayer por la noche,coño.


----------



## HisHoliness (26 Sep 2013)

Que pasa que esta esto muy parao coooooooooooooño!





[/IMG]


----------



## paulistano (26 Sep 2013)

UP!!

Curioso en sacyr...había 80K a la venta en 45 y han desaparecidoienso:


----------



## inversobres (26 Sep 2013)

Chupin usano. Veremos que pasa, a las cuatro otra cita importante.


----------



## HisHoliness (26 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Chupin usano. Veremos que pasa, a las cuatro otra cita importante.



La cita importante de hoy la tiene Arensivia con el proctologo....


----------



## juanfer (26 Sep 2013)

Vaya que subsidia del sp. Jato como van los cortos.


----------



## aitor33 (26 Sep 2013)

Con alegría lenta y sin pausa AMD hacia los 4$


----------



## inversobres (26 Sep 2013)

Al acecho de los 9300. Vamos a ver si sacamos para un cafe.


----------



## alimon (26 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Al acecho de los 9300. Vamos a ver si sacamos para un cafe.





A ver si llegan de una puta vez, y lo tiran a los 8600, que es lo que tienen que hacer.


----------



## HisHoliness (26 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> A ver si llegan de una puta vez, y lo tiran a los 8600, que es lo que tienen que hacer.



9.350!! boton SELL CFDs preparado!


----------



## inversobres (26 Sep 2013)

Ya tenemos el cafecico, ahora a ver el show.


----------



## inversobres (26 Sep 2013)

Ya estan con la cantinela del techo de deuda. No se como puede haber gente tan estupida que se crea esa pantomima.


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2013)

No han sido 4, han sido 5 los puntos que hoy ha regalado el SP sin despeinarse. Ahora, ajustar y esperar...


----------



## inversobres (26 Sep 2013)

Chupunazo usano. Voveremos a testear maximos??? Hoy y mañana veremos.

De momento se han cepillado los 1700 otra vez...

Suerte.


----------



## Hannibal (26 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Ya estan con la cantinela del techo de deuda. No se como puede haber gente tan estupida que se crea esa pantomima.



igual que hay quien piensa que el tema de Cataluña es un problema de identidad.


----------



## inversobres (26 Sep 2013)

Pd: follaburras que tal el culo, pedazo de mamon!!!


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2013)

Tampoco se pase, inversobres... mantengamos el buen rollo.


----------



## Krim (26 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Pd: follaburras que tal el culo, pedazo de mamon!!!



MIAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## inversobres (26 Sep 2013)

Sorry, pero el tio me irrita hasta limites insospechados.

Spam y del malo.

Lo dicho, tengan cuidado y suerte.


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2013)

No me gusta ver el VIX en estos términos, porque lo considero más un indicador que otra cosa, pero parece que quiere cerrarse el gap que dejó el otro día bajando hasta 13,13. Luego de ahí libreeeee.... como el sol, el mar y el cielo... el VIX es liiiibreee...

---------- Post added 26-sep-2013 at 16:12 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Sorry, pero el tio me irrita hasta limites insospechados.
> 
> Spam y del malo.
> 
> Lo dicho, tengan cuidado y suerte.



SI le entiendo, pero se manda usted al ignore y se ahorra tiempo y energüía...


----------



## inversobres (26 Sep 2013)

Lo seguiremos atman, con respecto a los maximos usa de hace meses el vix anda bastante mas alto.


----------



## juanfer (26 Sep 2013)

Vamos coño!!!!!!!! Subeme ese SP.


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Vamos coño!!!!!!!! Subeme ese SP.



Ajuste stops... por si acaso...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2013)

no olviden gaceleridos que el cierre mensual sera por debajo de la jran alcista 9000 , advertidos quedan :no:


----------



## paulistano (26 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no olviden gaceleridos que el cierre mensual sera por debajo de la jran alcista 9000 , advertidos quedan :no:



Tiene razón, a mi el cierre mensual me sale por debajo de 9800 por lo que está hustec en lo cierto, mis felisitasiones doctor:Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (26 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no olviden gaceleridos que el cierre mensual sera por debajo de la jran alcista 9000 , advertidos quedan :no:



No me diga que va corto!!!:XX::XX::XX:

Ponga stops en el ojal, lo agradecerá


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2013)

Pues claro que voy corto y despues de haberme levantado lo menos 1000 pipos en el rally desde 8300 

si me saltan el SL dejaria de ganar un 5% aprox , pero lo dudo mucho ya que el conocimiento me guia , el cierre por debajo de la jran alcista sera un owned que recordaran por mucho tiempo :no:


----------



## HisHoliness (26 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Pues claro que voy corto y despues de haberme levantado lo menos 1000 pipos en el rally desde 8300
> 
> si me saltan el SL dejaria de ganar un 5% aprox , pero lo dudo mucho ya que el conocimiento me guia , el cierre por debajo de la jran alcista sera un owned que recordaran por mucho tiempo :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2013)

lo veremos ya mismo , quedan 2 sesiones y entonces aprendereis a temer la superior superioridad de MV el troll sabio :no:


----------



## Vivomuriente (26 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo hoy le saque unos cuantos pipos intradia , asi que ahora mismo es como si estuviese corto en los 9200 aprox :fiufiu:



Yo ya no me puedo ni sental PLIMO :::::XX::XX:


----------



## Roninn (26 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


>



Mi imagen mental de Carpatos siempre ha sido Steve Carell en The Office.

Se hecha de menos a Pepitoria hablando de Ozeluí :S


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2013)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> Yo ya no me puedo ni sental PLIMO :::::XX::XX:



bueno ya llego el que maricon que faltaba :ouch:


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Sep 2013)

Gran zahorí, ¿que le ha pasado al S&P?


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2013)

Aahhhh... que gusto un poco de tranding del bueno... cinco parriba ahora 5 pabajo... y ahora a ver que hacemos... que me tengo que marchar... jajaja...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2013)

quereis ownear al owneador mayor del reino y entonces pasa lo que pasa :o

es mas , MV es el mismisimo owned :no:

---------- Post added 26-sep-2013 at 16:49 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> Gran zahorí, ¿que le ha pasado al S&P?



que tiene gaps en 1689 y 1673 contado , ademas de tener el macd en diario a punto de cortar a la baja


----------



## FranR (26 Sep 2013)




----------



## paulistano (26 Sep 2013)

jjojojo, documento de envergadura!!!

por cierto, sentimiento alcista en el hilo.....veréis, veréis....jeje


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2013)

flandercito ass vuelto con ganas de hacerte el graciosillo eh pezkeñin :rolleye:


----------



## alimon (26 Sep 2013)

Y al gato le saltó el SL.









Tenía que haberlo puesto 100 puntos más arriba, hombre.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Sep 2013)

Las imágenes de este foro no tienen precio. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Sep 2013)

Franr vamos a 935x


----------



## LCIRPM (26 Sep 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Otro día que viene lo solar y el carbón pepónico. Por tanto no me extrañaría nada que bajase... Voy perdiendo la cuenta de la cantidad de días que veo venir un valor fuerte en el premarket y luego se da la vuelta. Y al revés.
> 
> ANR: ¡¡ ARRANCA de una p. vez !!
> Trina, Yingli y Hanwha espectaculares.... Las bajadas también lo serán, claro.



Buen ojo, y sangre fría.

Se de uno que vendió para irse de vacaciones y "tener los ahorros a buen recaudo" para el otoño que se avecinaba.

Ese tren se me escapó, ahí sigo con la escopeta, esperando el guanazo. Octubre ya está aquí. China que se enfría. Vuelve a ganar Merkel. USA y su tupper-ware. Y Noniano en la ONU con Bibiana y Pajín liado con Hibraltar. ¿Falta algo?


----------



## sr.anus (26 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ustec lo ha dicho , porque SAN tiene un gap en 6
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-sep-2013 at 09:13 ----------
> 
> además MV el troll sabio va corto en SAN desde ayer después de soltar los largos en Ibex 9200 :Baile:





Iba corto en ibex, y en san. Buen "abujero" te esta haciendo pandoro chato


----------



## garpie (26 Sep 2013)

Jato & Friend


----------



## juanfer (26 Sep 2013)

Volvemos a probar largos al sp. Antes me ha saltado el sl.


----------



## MattCoy (26 Sep 2013)

Flipo con lo del jato, que sigue corto... yo, como ya dije ayer, abri largos en 9205, despues de haber perdido algo con los cortos que traia desde 9165, largos que tengo previsto vender, si no pasa nada, en el entorno del 9345, ya que sobre el 9350 se puede empezar a girar esto... de todas formas, hay que estar muuuuuuyyyy encima del mercado, que estamos en una zona de vertigo, y en el momento menos pensado, nos puede dar un susto y de los gordos. Siempre SL, al menos, mental...


----------



## sr.anus (26 Sep 2013)

Lo unico que llevo de nuestro chicharro

1000 tef a 11.2 segun mi pinta y colorea tendra que llegar a los 12.04. Es una garantia que Janus y ponzi la recomienden

3500 san a 5,99 ahora pensandolo friamente me deje llevar por la euforia, y me parece un precio bastante alto, que, segun mi pinta y colorea, llegara a los 6,3

Como gacela cuatelosa no me dejare atrapar demasiado por pandoro, y llevo sl puestos


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2013)

Vamos a aportar valor al hilo porque como profeta matrix tengo la obligación de realizar un buen aporta semanal.


Mis fuentes, máxima confianza, me dicen que no hace tanto que Prisa ha rechazado una oferta por Santillana de 2,200M de euros. Eso sí que alguno como Ponzi sabe lo que significa. Han rechazado 1,650M que es la parte que vale el 75% de Prisa. Esa es una cantidad bestia, muy bestia. Tanto que si sale en la prensa el cierre de una operación como esa, Prisa abre con un GAP de más del +100%.


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a aportar valor al hilo porque como profeta matrix tengo la obligación de realizar un buen aporta semanal.
> 
> 
> Mis fuentes, máxima confianza, me dicen que no hace tanto que Prisa ha rechazado una oferta por Santillana de 2,200M de euros. Eso sí que alguno como Ponzi sabe lo que significa. Han rechazado 1,650M que es la parte que vale el 75% de Prisa. Esa es una cantidad bestia, muy bestia. Tanto que si sale en la prensa el cierre de una operación como esa, Prisa abre con un GAP de más del +100%.



Joer, vale, pues entonces vender prisa y olvidar... para cuando caigan del guindo será tarde. Lo que no entiendo es que consigan refinanciar sin presentar pre-acuerdos o similares. ¿bulo tal vez? Porque información oficial de la refinanciación, que yo sepa, no hay ¿no?

---------- Post added 26-sep-2013 at 20:08 ----------

Por cierto, que *Claca se ha convertido en mi ídolo*... tengo que reconocerlo públicamente...

No, no tiene nada que ver con los charts. Sino con lo que sale debajo de ellos...

---------- Post added 26-sep-2013 at 20:21 ----------

Creo que esta App interesará en *especial a Ponzi*. Pero tambien a cualquier que suela hacer análisis fundamental, ratios, etc.

https://itunes.apple.com/es/app/uvalue/id440046276?mt=8

uValue for iPad/iPhone&iTouch



> uValue is a corporate valuation app for the iPad (now also available in its fully functional form for the iPhone and iPod Touch). The app helps you value businesses using conceptually rigorous, yet practical, widely-used tools. You can value firms using the ‘weighted average cost of capital’ (WACC, or 'cost of capital') approach, the ‘adjusted present value’ (APV) approach, the ‘dividend growth model’ (DGM), or real option valuation (ROV) techniques. The app also includes a set of handy calculators to value bonds, annuities and perpetuities, as well as to calculate the cost of capital, to forecast exchange rates, to lever/unlever betas, and so forth.


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Que pasa que esta esto muy parao coooooooooooooño!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juanfer (26 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a aportar valor al hilo porque como profeta matrix tengo la obligación de realizar un buen aporta semanal.
> 
> 
> Mis fuentes, máxima confianza, me dicen que no hace tanto que Prisa ha rechazado una oferta por Santillana de 2,200M de euros. Eso sí que alguno como Ponzi sabe lo que significa. Han rechazado 1,650M que es la parte que vale el 75% de Prisa. Esa es una cantidad bestia, muy bestia. Tanto que si sale en la prensa el cierre de una operación como esa, Prisa abre con un GAP de más del +100%.



Hoy los medios se comunicación son una ruina. Las editoriales no hacen mas que esquilmar a los padres de alumnos icon la compra de libros, algún día se les acabara el chollo. Y con internet el tener televisión de pago sobra. Yo ahí no voy a poner un euro porque no les veo futuro y una deuda abismal.


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Joer, vale, pues entonces vender prisa y olvidar... para cuando caigan del guindo será tarde. Lo que no entiendo es que consigan refinanciar sin presentar pre-acuerdos o similares. ¿bulo tal vez? Porque información oficial de la refinanciación, que yo sepa, no hay ¿no?
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-sep-2013 at 20:08 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues no lo han vendido y o son tontos o tienen otra solución que de paso les permite tener el motor generador del ebitda (más de la mitad) en el grupo. Yo sigo dentro en bolsa.

Ojo que con la bolsa pepona, su participación en Telecinco se multiplica y ya vale una pasta importante.

---------- Post added 26-sep-2013 at 21:40 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Hoy los medios se comunicación son una ruina. Las editoriales no hacen mas que esquilmar a los padres de alumnos icon la compra de libros, algún día se les acabara el chollo. Y con internet el tener televisión de pago sobra. Yo ahí no voy a poner un euro porque no les veo futuro y una deuda abismal.



Tres de cada euros que facturan lo hacen en Latinoamérica. Los negocios digitales aún son pequeños pero crecen y crecen a mucha velocidad.

Piensa que Latam es una región que está decenas de años por detrás de Europa en desarrollo social y educativo. Ahí tienen "too much room for growing" como le ha pasado a TimoF en su sector.

---------- Post added 26-sep-2013 at 21:43 ----------

Tesla en 22,5B usd. Y se lo llevan a 200 usd seguro.

Qué bestias. Y Yelp subiendo como si no hubiera mañana. Y Netflix valiendo más que una empresa industrial que gana pasta de verdad y tiene un negocio visible a muchos años vista.

---------- Post added 26-sep-2013 at 21:45 ----------

Veo probable que ANR tenga bajadas en los próximos días, y pudieran ser fuertes. Me puedo equivocar porque el mercado está para dar y quitar razones everyday pero hay que estar al loro.

---------- Post added 26-sep-2013 at 21:51 ----------

LinkedIn vale en bolsa unos 28B y medio. Sobre x28 las ventas (ya no crecen exponencialmente) y ni se saben el multiplicador sobre ebitda.

Esto en general es una burbuja enorme por la sobrevaloración existente en muchos negocios. Da igual que ganen algo de dinero, el problema es que se cotizan como si no hubiera mañana. Y hay que darse cuenta que son negocios efímeros que vienen y van y en los que las barreras de entrada son muy pequeñas por lo que hace falta es una idea y una inversión que en USA abunda en miles y miles de incubadoras tech.


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pues no lo han vendido y o son tontos o tienen otra solución que de paso les permite tener el motor generador del ebitda (más de la mitad) en el grupo. Yo sigo dentro en bolsa.
> 
> Ojo que con la bolsa pepona, su participación en Telecinco se multiplica y ya vale una pasta importante.
> 
> ...



En USA las sobrevaloraciones son bestiales. Lo de Tesla, Amazon, ... no hay por donde cogerlo.

Cuando se elimine la distorsión de la infinita liquidez ...... no esteis dentro.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En USA las sobrevaloraciones son bestiales. Lo de Tesla, Amazon, ... no hay por donde cogerlo.
> 
> Cuando se elimine la distorsión de la infinita liquidez ...... no esteis dentro.



cuándo será eso... he ahí la clave. 
Yo soy de los que piensan que el sustituto de tito Bernie le dará más aún a la manivela, asi que el mercado seguirá subiendo.


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2013)

Largo en JC Penney por timeframe de horas.

---------- Post added 26-sep-2013 at 22:00 ----------




bertok dijo:


> En USA las sobrevaloraciones son bestiales. Lo de Tesla, Amazon, ... no hay por donde cogerlo.
> 
> Cuando se elimine la distorsión de la infinita liquidez ...... no esteis dentro.



Estaremos obligados a comprar acciones de esas empresas ................................ para cerrar los cortos que habremos abierto antes


----------



## inversobres (26 Sep 2013)

Hachazo a los cortos de ultima hora. Con los americanos mejor no jugar, tienen que cerrar trimestre arriba.


----------



## inversobres (26 Sep 2013)

Mirad donde anda el ibex... en el punto para cerrar la semana por encima de los 9300 comentados por algunos compis.

Fran, lo estas clavando.


----------



## juanfer (26 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Hachazo a los cortos de ultima hora. Con los americanos mejor no jugar, tienen que cerrar trimestre arriba.



Mañana vendrá la subida. He dejado el futuro del sp abierto para mañana.


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2013)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> cuándo será eso... he ahí la clave.
> Yo soy de los que piensan que el sustituto de tito Bernie le dará más aún a la manivela, asi que el mercado seguirá subiendo.



En la dotcom la sobrevaloración de activos fue brutal, más que ahora, pero por detrás había la creencia del paradigma de un nuevo modelo de negocio con la transformación del mercado y estimación de ingresos inimaginable.

Ahora, detrás de la sobrevaloración de activos no hay más que distorsión monetaria con un mercado no boyante y papelotes con menos valor.

Claro que es posible que siga subiendo e incluso probable *pero no conviene olvidarlo*.


----------



## juanfer (26 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En la dotcom la sobrevaloración de activos fue brutal, más que ahora, pero por detrás había la creencia del paradigma de un nuevo modelo de negocio con la transformación del mercado y estimación de ingresos inimaginable.
> 
> Ahora, detrás de la sobrevaloración de activos no hay más que distorsión monetaria con un mercado no boyante y papelotes con menos valor.
> 
> Claro que es posible que siga subiendo e incluso probable *pero no conviene olvidarlo*.



Hay un cambio de mentalidad del 2000 al 2013. Ahora las dotcom son mucho mas accesibles y mas población y mueven mucha mas pasta.


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Hay un cambio de mentalidad del 2000 al 2013. Ahora las dotcom son mucho mas accesibles y mas población y mueven mucha mas pasta.



Hey, no me refería ahora a las dotcom.

Digo que ahora detrás de la sobrevaloración no hay nada .... ni siquiera un nuevo paradigma de negocio.


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2013)

Señores, día mítico. El youtube caído.

500 Internal Server Error

Sorry, something went wrong.

A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this situation.

If you see them, show them this information:
Iw34J8fR03FOeE7hMzRI3dtoOusaBYQhYVajgs5cP_m6flyRS3znMUsQYZrp
mo4NzH7UpIUt5yz1PKBj__SY5xo_HVOLWknahTefiO-Ug1rtMswsA4TjHugf
M6xQPdqu2Vy204Z2Brl3kWdWO0HcuSJfe0dqUbKIJzG8hCZfaArb20p1xGyA
J6mBif7kAAeySSF-O2HEB85rEoI0WmONn-rN_XMaD0ybRkUdZoryVXEJYE5K


----------



## darwinn (26 Sep 2013)

Por qué prevé bajadas en ANR Janus?


----------



## egarenc (26 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Señores, día mítico. El youtube caído.
> 
> 500 Internal Server Error
> 
> ...




siempre quedará vimeo

DanceTrippin 118: Carl Cox @ Space Ibiza, Techno on Vimeo


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Sep 2013)

ABner qué han hecho los leoncillos


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> siempre quedará vimeo
> 
> DanceTrippin 118: Carl Cox @ Space Ibiza, Techno on Vimeo



para videos de calidad: beeg.


----------



## inversobres (26 Sep 2013)

@juanfer, mira el after, estan salidos. Estan justo en los 1700 haciendo equilibrio. Otro viaje a los 172x y el ibex en 9300-9500 y se acabo el verano.


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Por qué prevé bajadas en ANR Janus?



Visión técnica del timeframe de días
+
estocástico
+
momentum 12.


Si pierde los seis usd, hay que meter cortos.


----------



## egarenc (26 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> para videos de calidad: beeg.





















con cariño, eres un cabroncete :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> con cariño, eres un cabroncete :rolleye:



es una página muy interesante :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

---------- Post added 26-sep-2013 at 20:58 ----------

Un homenaje a la unique .....

[YOUTUBE]jkNyUlYOXek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abner (26 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ABner qué han hecho los leoncillos



Pues, en los futuros, que ahora mismo tienen cierto gap de diferencia a la baja con el contado (supongo que por previsión de dividendos), se han tocado los 2 niveles que dí ayer. De hecho, el de más abajo ha servido de mínmo absoluto. 

Han podido acumular más de 100 contratos hoy a pesar de dejarlo arriba. Tal como se preveía, han cogido impulso en la bajada de hoy para la subida a posteriori. Neto actual de casi 700 contratos. No es mucho, pero el mercado está pepónico. Deberíamos seguir subiendo. La incógnita es qué haran cuando estén más o menos en saldo neutro.

Para mañana no hay niveles abiertos.


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2013)

Joder, qué descarga en el after sobre JC Penney. En 9,85 usd.

hoy se han movido algo menos que la mitad del total de las acciones en circulación. Los robots dominan el trading.


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Joder, qué descarga en el after sobre JC Penney. En 9,85 usd.



Acertar con un largo en un valor TAN BAJISTA es una puta lotería bro


----------



## paulistano (26 Sep 2013)

Tanto pepon y su pm....pero sacyr bajando cuando el ibex sube....que tiempos en los que sacyr subia y subia....joder....


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Tanto pepon y su pm....pero sacyr bajando cuando el ibex sube....que tiempos en los que sacyr subia y subia....joder....



coño Pauli, tienes una perrita muy bonita. De verdad :Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (26 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> coño Pauli, tienes una perrita muy bonita. De verdad :Aplauso:



Mira lo que te dice:8:


----------



## Kennedy (26 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En USA las sobrevaloraciones son bestiales. Lo de Tesla, Amazon, ... no hay por donde cogerlo.
> 
> Cuando se elimine la distorsión de la infinita liquidez ...... no esteis dentro.



...o estar cortos, ¿no?


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2013)

Kennedy dijo:


> ...o estar cortos, ¿no?



uuufff la volatilidad le revienta los SL 8:8:8:

---------- Post added 26-sep-2013 at 21:40 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Mira lo que te dice:8:


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2013)

Esto es la polla, me han cazado. A este ioputa habría que meterle en la cárcel.

JCPenney Announces Equity Offer Hours After CEO Ullman Denies Need To Raise Capital
Comment Now Follow Comments
The bad news just doesn’t seem to stop for J.C. Penney. The embattled retailer saw its shares fall dramatically in afterhours trading on Thursday after the company announced plans to issue 84 million shares, with Goldman Sachs as the sole underwriter. Goldman, whose own research department caused a massive double digit decline in the stock a few days ago with a scathing research report that called for shorting the company, has the option of selling an additional 12.6 million shares within 30 days. Hours before, the company’s controller had announced he was resigning.

J.C. Penney will indeed raise capital, as the media had been speculating since last Friday. The company notes it is in the process of filing forms with the SEC to issue up to 96.6 million shares with Goldman Sachs acting as underwriter. “The Company intends to use the net proceeds from the offering for general corporate purposes,” read the statement released after market hours on Thursday.

After reports indicated the company run by Mike Ullman was looking to raise cash, J.C. Penney went on a media attack in order to show itself as a solid company from a financial perspective. Thursday saw the release of a statement where management noted it ‘is pleased with its progress thus far in the Company’s turnaround efforts and the traction its initiatives are starting to achieve.”

That same day, CEO Mike Ullman was reportedly in New York saying he didn’t see “conditions for the rest of the year that would warrant raising liquidity,” according to Trade the News. Ullman also added “vendors are very supportive, we are paying them on time and have not heard any issues with regard to factors,” contradicting a report in the New York Post that suggested CIT is approving orders selectively and increasing fees.

J.C. Penney’s stock has been in free fall for some time now. After the Ron Johnson debacle, the company suffered through a boardroom battle that saw billionaire hedge fund manager Bill Ackman drop his entire stake in the company; Ackman had been the company’s major shareholder. News of the apparent capital raise last Friday made things worse. Beyond struggling with competitors like Macy’s, Target TGT +0.21%, and Kohl’s, J.C. Penney seems to be waging war against itself. And its bank.

Goldman Sachs is the sole underwriter of the stock issue announced on Thursday. Indeed, Goldman had also helped J.C. Penney raise more than $2 billion in fresh capital this year, apparently making its way toward the upper levels of the capital structure. Yet Goldman’s research team released a scathing report this week, telling investors a bankruptcy was a very real possibility and suggesting that clients buy CDS protection.

The continuing contradictions put further downward pressure on a stock that has already been hammered. With Goldman Sachs playing both sides of the deal, and CEO Ullman reportedly saying they won’t raise capital, only to see the company raise capital, it seems like management is also trying to figure out how to save the ailing retailer. The situation is so dire now that even Bill Ackman, who least nearly half a billion dollars on J.C. Penney, looks like he got a deal when he dumped his stake.


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2013)

En alguna le tenía que tocar, Janus. Liquidar, olvidar y a por la siguiente. Espero que no fuera muy cargado...

Pero si le llama un japonés muy amable ofreciéndole una inversión muy buena y segura... corra!

SEC says big Ponzi scheme targeted investors in Japan | Reuters

La subida en el after ha sido gracias a Nike que inaugura la temporada de resultados. El lunes Alcoa...

Nike Profit Tops Estimates as North American Sales Gain - Bloomberg


Por cierto, se lo comentaba el otro día... hoy Maersk sale a la palestra.

Maersk calls bottom of trade cycle - FT.com


A ver si el susto al final sí que viene por aquí...

Investors Aren't Worried About The Debt Ceiling Debate AT ALL

Todos pensamos que no serán tan borricos, incluso ya hablan que si ven la cosa muy fea, el PotUS puede liarse la manta a la cabeza y subir el techo de gasto unilateralmente.

---------- Post added 27-sep-2013 at 01:20 ----------

Por cierto, que mañana TEF será noticia por...

Nubico.es - tu biblioteca de eBooks en la nube

Dos empresas de la vieja escuela se juntan pretendiendo crear algo nuevo.

Ya empiezan mal, están en Beta y pretenden cobrarte. :


----------



## alimon (27 Sep 2013)

Bueno, esta noche dejo órdenes de compra de:

*TVX* 30k titulos si supera 0,304 via CFD

*ZEL *6k títulos si supera 2,625 via CFD

*VER* 50k títulos si supera 0,142 via Acciones 

*BIO* 10k títulos si supera 0,51 via Acciones


En principio, son todos para intradía, sin idea de quedármelos el fin de semana, sólo me quedaría VER según como vea la sesión.


Sigo manteniendo mis *AMP*,* EZE *y* NAT*, todas CFD.

En NAT, o despega mañana o me salgo. Ahora les palmo 100 eurillos, aunque sigo pensando que despertará, pero no puedo seguir con las garantías muertas de asco y generando intereses.

En EZE posiblemente me salga. Espero que mañana tenga una subidilla moderada. De ser así, me intentaré salir lo más cerca de los 0,25 que pueda. Tiene un aspecto técnico que no es preocupante,pero no lo veo muy definido. Lo mismo se mete otro +12%, como un -12%, aunque lo más probable es que se quede en un +2/-2%. En cualquier caso le saco más de 2000€ desde el miércoles.

En AMP me quedó. Tiene el canal muy definido. Y si entre el viernes y los primeros días de la semana que viene baja hasta 1.33-1,30, cargo otros 10k CFD.


Mantengo en vigilancia, ya para la próxima semana a V*ocento, Fluidra, Solaria, Realia, Ferrovial*. Además de a *GAM*, si supera los 6,50 (a ver si soy capaz de acertar la entrada de una puta vez con este valor), a *Duro Felguera*, de las que llevo 1000 en cartera desde hace meses y en rojo, si se calman las cosas a nivel laboral y anuncia algún contrato nuevo. Y a *Natraceutica*, que sigo opinando que va a tener un día de gloria en breve, pero que va a ser dificil de pillar.

Mantengo mis 2720 *Sacyres*. Nome preocupan demasiado, las llevo desde bastante abajo.


Cuando el ibex corrija hasta los 8600-8700 me volveré a plantear valores serios y dejaré de chicharrear (un poco).


----------



## HisHoliness (27 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Bueno, esta noche dejo órdenes de compra de:
> 
> *TVX* 30k titulos si supera 0,304 via CFD
> 
> ...




Te acompaño en BIO y comparto tu visión del momento. 

Espero ponerme corto en esos 9.350 hasta la zona que comentas.

Aguanto las aburridas TRG y por supuesto Amper y Fersa.

En cuanto a Amper, el lunes se cumple el plazo para la re financiación de la deuda. Vivir o morir, si bajan del 1,35 estaremos jodidos y espero haberlas vendido en ese momento.


----------



## amago45 (27 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> ---------- Post added 27-sep-2013 at 01:20 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]Por cierto, que mañana TEF será noticia por...
> 
> ...




Creo que en Telefónica hay anuncios de cambios organizativos en breve. Parece que hubo un Consejo de admon. movidito y los posteriores comités ejecutivos también agitados. Estaremos atentos a los televisores ... 8:


----------



## amago45 (27 Sep 2013)

Por cierto PRISA y ya tal ...
La banca da hasta tres años a Prisa para no malvender Digital+ y Telecinco - Noticias de Comunicación

No se si es bueno o malo, desde luego es otra patada adelante de los gestores ... :no:


----------



## juanfer (27 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hey, no me refería ahora a las dotcom.
> 
> Digo que ahora detrás de la sobrevaloración no hay nada .... ni siquiera un nuevo paradigma de negocio.



El problema sera cuando empiece la corrección.


----------



## juanfer (27 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> @juanfer, mira el after, estan salidos. Estan justo en los 1700 haciendo equilibrio. Otro viaje a los 172x y el ibex en 9300-9500 y se acabo el verano.



Mañana van a injectar 5billion la Fed. Esto lo tienen que subir muy arriba para cuando en octubre los bancos saquen las cuentas de resultados la caída no nos lleve a los 7000 del Ibex.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2013)

guanos días guacelillas 

bueno al final hemos elegido piramidar antes que aplicar el stop loss , hiba corto con el 70% del capital y ahora con el 100% y con tres cojones :no:

el Ibex esta forzando el bollinger en mensual y no le queda otra que corregir para terminar cerrando el mes por debajo de la jran alcista perdidita y ahora de momento recuperada :abajo:

---------- Post added 27-sep-2013 at 09:03 ----------

ande andara el personal ? :fiufiu:

os prometo un tremendo owned para MV y un peponeo de envergadura , venga ejpertitos daos vidilla :Baile:

---------- Post added 27-sep-2013 at 09:05 ----------

ese hombre colgado da miedito eh


----------



## sr.anus (27 Sep 2013)

Con el papertlading todo es posible



Te busca pandoro


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2013)




----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2013)

vengo desde los 2 toques a los 8300 y estoy dispuesto a palmar el 25% de lo ya ganado , en el intento de levantarme un 125% de plusvis extras 8:


----------



## Algas (27 Sep 2013)

@Hisholiness

Al final no hay OPA en campofrio, cotización suspendida hasta las 10 de la mañana hoy. Pandoro...

Parece q acertamos en saltar a tiempo


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Por cierto PRISA y ya tal ...
> La banca da hasta tres años a Prisa para no malvender Digital+ y Telecinco - Noticias de Comunicación
> 
> No se si es bueno o malo, desde luego es otra patada adelante de los gestores ... :no:



Como decía Janus, tal vez la idea es desinvertir total/parcial en Telecinco para hacer algo de caja y aguantar el resto. Pero si las ofertas que han recibido eran majas ¿que les hace pensar que van a ser mejores a futuro? Si no están sabiendo explotarlas y las tendencias del mercado van en su contra!! Para cuando quieran venderlas les darán la mitad de lo que le dan ahora. Y tampoco querrán vender porque ya les han ofrecido el doble y nos cosa de dejarse engañar... y tal y eso...

En fin, yo liquido la mitad sacándole un 50%. Y a ver que pasa con el resto...


----------



## Algas (27 Sep 2013)

¿Cómo ven las PRISAS? parece q abren fuerte


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2013)

no debéis vender la piel del oso antes de cazarlo ejpertitos :no: 

vamos que apenas hemos superado por 100 pipos los anteriores máximos y ya estais cantando victoria :ouch:

anteriores máximos donde MV cerro largos y cargo cortos , comprendo que se os esta poniendo dura viendo la pequeña probabilidad de ownear al owneador mas grande de todos los tiempos , después de todo sois casi humanos :rolleye:


----------



## alimon (27 Sep 2013)

Me han entrado las órdenes de todo lo que ponía en el post.

De momento todo en verde y casi todo según lo previsto, menos en NAT que nada, no hay manera con la puta esta. 

Le voy a dejar unas horas más. 

Me vuelvo a sobar un rato que a la noche uno trabaja.


----------



## amago45 (27 Sep 2013)

Algas dijo:


> ¿Cómo ven las PRISAS? parece q abren fuerte



900k acciones negociadas, algunos están aprovechado para salirse de la acción.
La noticia no parece del todo buena. Podían haber dado salida a activos que no relucen (PrisaTV) para aligerar balance, pero parece que prefieren mantener activos y seguir pagando intereses a la banca, hasta encontrar un mejor entorno económico que revalorice esas inversiones (Mediaset, PrisaTV ...), y entonces venderlas
Además la noticia trata de aligerar presión negociadora de Canal+ para con Telefónica, ya que Telefónica tenía cogida por los huevos a Prisa en la negociación de venta, dado que Prisa necesitaba vender activos si no conseguía refinanciación.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Sep 2013)

Buenas. Hoy es el dia. Me saltarán lo SL de mis TRE, falta poco, perderé pasta y sí, entonces sí, esto empezará a subir como la espuma.

---------- Post added 27-sep-2013 at 07:41 ----------

Por cierto, mensaje 4000. Quiero un pony.


----------



## Janus (27 Sep 2013)

Estoy fuera de Prisa. Ya dije el otro dia que a mi el ganar tiempo para refinanciar no me gusta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estoy fuera de Prisa. Ya dije el otro dia que a mi el ganar tiempo para refinanciar no me gusta.



El remate sería que *oferta futura-intereses de deuda< oferta actual* 


:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## juanfer (27 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estoy fuera de Prisa. Ya dije el otro dia que a mi el ganar tiempo para refinanciar no me gusta.



Una vez comentaron en Bestinver que pasaban en invertir en empresas muy endeudadas porque al final casi nunca acaba bien.


----------



## Krim (27 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Una vez comentaron en Bestinver que pasaban en invertir en empresas muy endeudadas porque al final casi nunca acaba bien.



Ya, la cosa es que...el estar endeudado es lo que se descuenta, y si pillas una oferta buena para quitarte deuda, la cotización puede dispararse. Pero ya me figuro que esto es la versión empresarial de "No boy a malvender mi pizitoh, yo paghé 400.000€ y no lo pienso bender por menos". Eso también acaba igual, el que es listo le saca ahora lo que puede, asume pérdidas y sigue adelante, y el que no pues...


----------



## juanfer (27 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Ya, la cosa es que...el estar endeudado es lo que se descuenta, y si pillas una oferta buena para quitarte deuda, la cotización puede dispararse. Pero ya me figuro que esto es la versión empresarial de "No boy a malvender mi pizitoh, yo paghé 400.000€ y no lo pienso bender por menos". Eso también acaba igual, el que es listo le saca ahora lo que puede, asume pérdidas y sigue adelante, y el que no pues...



Eso ha funcionado hasta este crisis que hay una crisis de sobreendeudamiento y se penaliza el endeudamiento.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Una vez comentaron en Bestinver que pasaban en invertir en empresas muy endeudadas porque al final casi nunca acaba bien.



¿no estuvieron en pescanova? ienso: :tragatocohos: ::


----------



## juanfer (27 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿no estuvieron en pescanova? ienso: :tragatocohos: ::



Por eso lo dijeron.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2013)

por debajo de la jran alcista os espera el owned :no:


----------



## juanfer (27 Sep 2013)

Draghi a las 11

ECB: President


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (27 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿no estuvieron en pescanova? ienso: :tragatocohos: ::



.
Y ahora en TEF, que casi no tiene deuda. ::


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estoy fuera de Prisa. Ya dije el otro dia que a mi el ganar tiempo para refinanciar no me gusta.



Coño! que yo me quedaba con la mitad porque usted se mantenía dentro... 

Ale! todo fuera...

---------- Post added 27-sep-2013 at 11:23 ----------

*Veloteeee....!!*


----------



## paulistano (27 Sep 2013)

Vamos coñoooooooooo


----------



## Abner (27 Sep 2013)

Pollastre, tiene un mp.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2013)

pedazo de owned os vais a comer cuando cerremos el mes por debajo de la jran alcista :no:

yo soy MV el maestro de sabiduría , no soy ningún ejpertito esperanzao en los sistemah IA :no:


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Coño! que yo me quedaba con la mitad porque usted se mantenía dentro...
> 
> Ale! todo fuera...
> 
> ...



Joer, si sé que se vana tomar tan a pecho que venda las prisas... me hubiera puesto más corto... y las hubiera liquidado antes...


----------



## FranR (27 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pedazo de owned os vais a comer cuando cerremos el mes por debajo de la jran alcista :no:
> 
> yo soy MV el maestro de sabiduría , no soy ningún ejpertito esperanzao en los sistemah IA :no:




Me lo dice o me lo cuenta: Ayer por la mañana en el blog.

"La situación ideal para mi sería: 9.300 (+20 desde cp) y giro. Pero no va a pasar lo que queremos."

::::

Sin tener que aguantar 100 en contra :XX::XX:

P.D. Error 0.9 puntos sobre 9 mil.  

Y no ha perdido los 200 sigue por encima de su entrada ::

Ojo que nos queda movida aún. Posible carga de largos bajo cuerda.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2013)

ya os demostre la existencia de la jran bajista , con la superación , pullback y rabazo alcista innegable , ahora os mostrare a la jran alcista en toda su gloria :no:

pero cuando cerremos el mes por debajo de ella , aun en ese momento seguiréis negando su existencia , ejpertitos metepatas :ouch:


----------



## Krim (27 Sep 2013)

Hogos antes que serebro, y este mínimo aún está por encima de lo de ayer...Yo lo de los cortos aún no lo veo. Y menos acompañado del jato.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Me lo dice o me lo cuenta: Ayer por la mañana en el blog.
> 
> "La situación ideal para mi sería: 9.300 (+20 desde cp) y giro. Pero no va a pasar lo que queremos."
> 
> ...



chavalin parece que al final te ass dao cuen de tus limitaciones y renuncias a ganar platita en los mercados y no te queda otra que imitar a todos esos vendedores de crecepelos como el carpatos eh :vomito:


----------



## sr.anus (27 Sep 2013)

Salto de sl´s, sin preocupaciones, pandoro sigue con jato


Vamonoh alcistah


----------



## FranR (27 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> chavalin parece que al final te ass dao cuen de tus limitaciones y renuncias a ganar platita en los mercados y no te queda otra que imitar a todos esos vendedores de crecepelos como el carpatos eh :vomito:



Lea el blog hombre!!! y así no tendrá que seguir aumentando el aforo de su selecto club. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2013)

con la piramidacioneh ya estoy en plusvis , digo aun con mas plusvis , recuerde que vengo de los 8300 cargando largos a diestro y siniestro :fiufiu:


----------



## sr.anus (27 Sep 2013)

oks,







Anotando plusvis


----------



## FranR (27 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos días guacelillas
> 
> bueno al final hemos elegido piramidar antes que aplicar el stop loss , hiba corto con el 70% del capital *y ahora con el 100% y con tres cojones :no:*
> 
> ...





muertoviviente dijo:


> con la piramidacioneh ya estoy en plusvis , digo aun con mas plusvis , recuerde *que vengo de los 8300 *cargando largos a diestro y siniestro :fiufiu:




:XX::XX:

No me diga que además de con Paper va apalancado subliminalmente con más capital del que tiene.

Es usté un ASS. 


P.D. Prepare mejor sus trolleadas que no le duran dos horas...antes había que buscar en días anteriores :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Sep 2013)

Voy a probar un larguito ahora en IBEX.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2013)

que stop loss ni que gato muerto , vengo levantándome desde los 8300 cerca de 2000 pipos aprox y no me voy a acojonar por 100 pipos de na , en todo caso alguna vez hay que palmar , no es malo si palmas en una operación de entre diez o veinte 

me mantengo en mi determinación de cargar cortos buscando el cierre mensual por debajo de la jran alcista y si al final tengo que perder parte o gran parte de lo ya metido a la saca pues que asi sea , la bolsa es asin :bla:


----------



## FranR (27 Sep 2013)

Les dejo, al final amplio una semana más mis quehaceres ... por cierto a ver si me puedo pegar una escapada a ver el reloj de Brad Pitt en WWZ. (Milán, porque la tienda de Tokyo o México D.F.) pilla lejos.

Suerte señores.

P.D. Me suena que va a ser un pluff y Milán no es que sea una de mis ciudades favoritas, pero bueno...


----------



## paulistano (27 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que stop loss ni que gato muerto , vengo levantándome desde los 8300 cerca de *2000 pipos aprox* y no me voy a acojonar por 100 pipos de na , en todo caso alguna vez hay que palmar , no es malo si palmas en una operación de entre diez o veinte
> 
> me mantengo en mi determinación de cargar cortos buscando el cierre mensual por debajo de la jran alcista y si al final tengo que perder parte o gran parte de lo ya metido a la saca pues que asi sea , la bolsa es asin :bla:



Ayer eran 1.000 pipos....hoy 2.000......mil pipos por dia....debe estar hustec forrao!!


----------



## FranR (27 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que stop loss ni que gato muerto , vengo levantándome *desde los 8300 cerca de 2000 pipos aprox *y no me voy a acojonar por 100 pipos de na , en todo caso alguna vez hay que palmar , no es malo si palmas en una operación de entre diez o veinte
> 
> me mantengo en mi determinación de cargar cortos buscando el cierre mensual por debajo de la jran alcista y si al final tengo que perder parte o gran parte de lo ya metido a la saca pues que asi sea , la bolsa es asin :bla:










El Zahorí adelanta los 10.300 y va corto el tío. :Aplauso::XX::XX:


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Sep 2013)

Buenos días, espero que no haigan pillado a naide de las personas de bien que anidan en este foro dentro de Colonial.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ayer eran 1.000 pipos....hoy 2.000......mil pipos por dia....debe estar hustec forrao!!



de 8300 a 9200 hay 900 pipos pero MV estuvo en los 2 toques a los 8300 además de ir apalancándose mas a medida que el Ibex subia y no olvide los intras que también aportaron mas pipos .

por eso digo 2000 pipos aprox , pero para que se haga una idea , tener estos 100 pipos a la contra con el apalancamiento fuelte que llevo , no me supondrían una perdida de mas del 7% aprox de lo ya ganado :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 27-sep-2013 at 11:59 ----------




FranR dijo:


> El Zahorí adelanta los 10.300 y va corto el tío. :Aplauso::XX::XX:



pareces novato flandercito , acaso crees que iremos directos a los 10200 , de vez en cuando hay que corregir para despiojar y despojar a los incautos :o


----------



## paulistano (27 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> de 8300 a 9200 hay 900 pipos pero MV estuvo en los 2 toques a los 8300 además de ir apalancándose mas a medida que el Ibex subia y no olvide los intras que también aportaron mas pipos .
> 
> por eso digo 2000 pipos aprox , pero para que se haga una idea , tener estos 100 pipos a la contra con el apalancamiento fuelte que llevo , no me supondrían una perdida de mas del 7% aprox de lo ya ganado :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Ya, ya.....mire, usted corto y su stop loss actuando:Aplauso:


----------



## juanfer (27 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días, espero que no haigan pillado a naide de las personas de bien que anidan en este foro dentro de Colonial.



Es lo que tiene los chicharros superendeudados, aveces te forras a veces te conviertes en un inversor a largo plazo.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días, espero que no haigan pillado a naide de las personas de bien que anidan en este foro dentro de Colonial.



Bastantes mierdas tengo ya entre manos, menos mal que en esa no me metí.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2013)

paulistano chaval , aun te falta mucho por aprender aunque lo mismo lo tuyo es genético :ouch:

en este rally si que me he hecho con cuantiosas plusvis pero porque había que aprovechar algo que estaba clarísimo , superación de tendencial bajista importantísima , pullback y rally alcista 

en otras operaciones no me fue tan bien pero si , con esta hemos hecho el año


----------



## JimTonic (27 Sep 2013)

joder conocia uno que compro 300.000 euros en acciones de bankia nada mas salir, era una pareja de socios que se dedicaban a la hosteleria. Eran todos sus ahorros, a los 55 años


ahora cotizan a 0,8


vamos que sus 300.000 euros deben valer ahora 500 euros. (352 por accion a 0,08 de hoy)


Pobre hombre, espero que lo vendiera cuando se le dije con unas perdidas de solo 5% :ouch::ouch:


----------



## paulistano (27 Sep 2013)

JimTonic dijo:


> joder conocia uno que compro 300.000 euros en acciones de bankia nada mas salir, era una pareja de socios que se dedicaban a la hosteleria. Eran todos sus ahorros, a los 55 años
> 
> 
> ahora cotizan a 0,8
> ...



No estoy puesto en el tema, pero creo que hubo un contrasplit o algo así por lo que igual las pérdidas son mayores.

Aunque qué coño....si metes 300.000 da igual tener ahora 50 que 500 que 5.000.....ese no vuelve a meter los hocicos en bolsa.

A mi uno que trabajaba en la OPV a alto nivel, me decía que había recomendado a toda su familia entrar....que era un regalo:XX:

He de reconocer que si no leyese burbuja igual le habría hecho caso...como hicieron muchos primitos suyos...toma ya!::

---------- Post added 27-sep-2013 at 12:40 ----------

y el puto ibex no guanea por culpa de telefonica...está fuerte la hijaputa


----------



## amago45 (27 Sep 2013)

Esto reparte hoy el vending de la oficina ... ... 8:8:8:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Esto reparte hoy el vending de la oficina ... ... 8:8:8:



hay míralo que cuki el chavalin , le hace ilusión


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No estoy puesto en el tema, pero creo que hubo un contrasplit o algo así por lo que igual las pérdidas son mayores.
> 
> Aunque qué coño....si metes 300.000 da igual tener ahora 50 que 500 que 5.000.....ese no vuelve a meter los hocicos en bolsa.
> 
> ...



Buenos días Sr. Paulistano, quiere unas cuantas¿? se las dejo a 16 euros la unidad con certificado y carta firmada por Alierta. :XX:


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2013)

La hija del ministro de Agricultura, sustituirá a la sobrina del ministro de hacienda como jefa de...

España es una república bananera.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Sep 2013)

Meter todos tus ahorros en una OPV de un banco español en el año 2011 solo puede acabar de una manera. Es metafísicamente imposible que suceda otra cosa que no sea perderlo todo.


----------



## Algas (27 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días, espero que no haigan pillado a naide de las personas de bien que anidan en este foro dentro de Colonial.



Ayer comenté q había perdido el soporte, y la gente q entró lo hizo en plan intradía (o eso contaron ).
Todavía recuerdo el mensaje de Janus sobre Colonial.... Jajajaja esclarecedor!


----------



## juanfer (27 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No estoy puesto en el tema, pero creo que hubo un contrasplit o algo así por lo que igual las pérdidas son mayores.
> 
> Aunque qué coño....si metes 300.000 da igual tener ahora 50 que 500 que 5.000.....ese no vuelve a meter los hocicos en bolsa.
> 
> ...



Lo de bankia pasará a la historia como uno de los grandes decepciones bursatiles españolas, alguno tardará decadas en olvidarlo.

Luego estan el tema de las preferentes que tambien tiene tela. 

Pero lo mas sorprendente e indignante es que no hayan procesado a nadie todavia.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> La hija del ministro de Agricultura, sustituirá a la sobrina del ministro de hacienda como jefa de...
> 
> España es una república bananera.




En el gran Bilbao tenemos la excusa de la etnia.


----------



## paulistano (27 Sep 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos días Sr. Paulistano, quiere unas cuantas¿? se las dejo a 16 euros la unidad con certificado y carta firmada por Alierta. :XX:



Gracias Sr. Chinito.

El martes creo que fue, vendí las pocas que tenía (359) compradas a 15 euros, nada más y nada menos, por lo que comprarlas a 16 no me parece buen negocio, que las conseguí en su día a 15!!

Espero corrección, de ahí esa decisión.

Tenga un buen día de VIERNES. 

Ha leído bien? V-I-E-R-N-E-S.

Qué tiempos aquellos en los que alguien contaba alguna anécdota de sus tiempos mozos los VIERNES.

)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo de bankia pasará a la historia como uno de los grandes decepciones bursatiles españolas, alguno tardará decadas en olvidarlo.
> 
> Luego estan el tema de las preferentes que tambien tiene tela.
> 
> Pero lo mas sorprendente e indignante es que no hayan procesado a nadie todavia.



En España¿?, como este caso miles. Aunque lo de Bankia es muy grande, las comparaciones con las privatizaciones de los 90, los planes europeos de los 80 o las escapadas de fondos árabes a palacio, dejan a esta caja de ahorros en la guinda de un bonito pastel.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (27 Sep 2013)

Esta Telefonica recomprando ?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo de bankia pasará a la historia como uno de los grandes ROBOS-ESTAFAS-TIMOS-CABRONADAS bursatiles españolas, alguno tardará decadas en olvidarlo.
> 
> Luego estan el tema de las preferentes que tambien tiene tela.
> 
> Pero lo mas sorprendente e indignante es que no hayan procesado a nadie todavia.




y tal y tal


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Sep 2013)

Ya no me acuerdo si la conte, pero en tiempos donde el dinero manaba de los bancos en forma de yugo a los pepitos vino un verano un marmolero de la zona de Murcia, tenia una empresa de mármol por un pueblo de Murcia y según decía tenia dinero ´pa tapar to la huerta. Le había comprado algo a su hija o mujer por la zona y quería el coche en el pack, pero lo quería en sisi. No se si alguno es murciano o trata con ellos pero tienen un acento marcado y aquel hombre directamente se salía de toda escala entendible.

Tarde como media jornada laboral de aquella época, una media hora, en desenmarañar lo que aquel buen hombre quería decirnos. La secuencia fue una cosa parecida.

Sisi desos>>>>>Lizi o Sisi desos>>>>>que no lo quiero pagar to de gorpe>>>>>de eso der banco que tengo metio el otro>>>>>prestamos ninguno>>>>>>>>el lizi ese si>>>>>>>LEASING.

Que tiempos aquellos.


----------



## James Bond (27 Sep 2013)

¿Como veis a AMD ahora mismo? Para mi siempre ha sido unvalor que ha funcionado, pero ahora tengo dudas.

Lleva ya unos meses que se mantiene estable mas o menos entorno a los 4$, cosa que me inquieta, porque sabiendo que la próxima generación de consolas va a montar sus APU's y en el apartado de GPU's de PC lo están haciendo bastante bien.

No debería irse AMD entorno a los 6$? Lo veis posible? Siempre hablando a medio plazo.


----------



## Arrebonico (27 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días, espero que no haigan pillado a naide de las personas de bien que anidan en este foro dentro de Colonial.



Me han pillado en Ezentis. Si no llega a ser por las tragaperras compradas y soltadas con un +50% y otra telefónica que llevo, el mes estaría rojo sangre...


----------



## paulistano (27 Sep 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Me han pillado en Ezentis. Si no llega a ser por las tragaperras compradas y soltadas con un +50% y otra telefónica que llevo, el mes estaría rojo sangre...



Yalodeciayo.....

Avise....ni con el dinero de otro.

Medio quebrados....nada bueno.:no:


----------



## Arrebonico (27 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Yalodeciayo.....
> 
> Avise....ni con el dinero de otro.
> 
> Medio quebrados....nada bueno.:no:



Lo sé paulistano, lo sé. Llevo poco en esto, y las plusvis calientes me pudieron, me pudo la euforía. No miré ni un sólo indicador. Es lo que tiene poner el corazón en lugar de la cabeza.


----------



## tarrito (27 Sep 2013)

gracias Chinito

todavía recuerdo con la cara tal que asín :8: + :: la historia del gitano que marco literalmente el coche para saber que era SUYO :XX:


----------



## alimon (27 Sep 2013)

Bueno, como la bandera de Japón me estan poniendo hoy el orto.

Desde luego no se puede trabajar de noche y operar en bolsa en condiciones.

Saltado el SL en NAT con -300€ y gracias.

Las 100k de EZE que me daba +2200€ a primera hora, ahora se me han quedado en 200€, y menos mal, que han llegado a ser -1300€. Yo creo que de momento se quedan.

Las ZEL ni fu ni fa. Sobre los +200€ les podre sacar.

Las TVX mejor, pero no llevaba mucha carga, asi que +300€ solo.

La BIO han sido un Bluf, compradas a 0,52, ahora -150€, veo si puedo salirme algo mas arriba.

Un desastre las VER, con 50k títulos, y -700€ ahora mismo. Estas creo que me las quedo para el lunes.


Mira que estuve dando vueltas de salirme de las EZE, soy tonto.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> gracias Chinito
> 
> todavía recuerdo con la cara tal que asín :8: + :: la historia del gitano que marco literalmente el coche para saber que era SUYO :XX:



Es que como esa pocas. Trabajando de cara al publico no necesitas televisión, los que no lo han experimentado no saben lo que es. Cada persona es un mundo y te puede salir por donde sea.


----------



## paulistano (27 Sep 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Lo sé paulistano, lo sé. Llevo poco en esto, y las plusvis calientes me pudieron, me pudo la euforía. No miré ni un sólo indicador. Es lo que tiene poner el corazón en lugar de la cabeza.



Nada a otra cosa..... A mi me enganchó hace cinco o seis años.... 

Le falta al foro meterse en urbas.... 0,01 euro vale ahora:Baile:

Espero fuese poca cantidad... Yo según voy aumentando capital a meter.... Más estricto soy con los stop loss.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Sep 2013)

Prisa 0,325-----> 0,332
He visto que todos salíais, pues yo también, que no me gusta estar sola.

Que ganas tengo de quitarme las Solarias de encima también. Están estancadas.


----------



## alimon (27 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Nada a otra cosa..... A mi me enganchó hace cinco o seis años....
> 
> Le falta al foro* meterse en urbas*.... 0,01 euro vale ahora:Baile:
> 
> Espero fuese poca cantidad... Yo según voy aumentando capital a meter.... Más estricto soy con los stop loss.




Tengo sueños humedos con esa.

El día que consiga cerrar una operación en condiciones,prometo meter 600€ a fondo perdido en algun broker sin custodia y dejarlas alli.

Que quiebra la empresa, lo más probable, pues nada.

Que no, y hace un Quabit y se pone a 0,15-0,18, pues serán 10.000€ no esperados.


Edit: EZE parece que se me recupera un poco.


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En el gran Bilbao tenemos la excusa de la etnia.



Cosas buenas no aprenderemos, pero malas...


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Prisa 0,325-----> 0,332
> He visto que todos salíais, pues yo también, que no me gusta estar sola.



Si es que... no falla. Ya han subido a 0,335


----------



## Algas (27 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que ganas tengo de quitarme las Solarias de encima también. Están estancadas.



¿A cuánto las llevas?


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Sep 2013)

Algas dijo:


> ¿A cuánto las llevas?



A 0,90
:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## amago45 (27 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si es que... no falla. Ya han subido a 0,335



Yo salí en 0,333 :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si es que... no falla. Ya han subido a 0,335



Disfrute lo ganado y olvídese del valor. Es lo que yo hago. Sino, acabas cayendo en la tentación de re-entrar y es cuando acabas con el culo pompa.



Cuidado con la apertura yonki...


----------



## darwinn (27 Sep 2013)

Bueno ANR viene hoy en apertura más o menos bien, aunque después de lo que dijo Janus ayer dan ganas de vender aprovechando eso


----------



## aitor33 (27 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si es que... no falla. Ya han subido a 0,335



Como toda mujer buena que se precie, como regatea en la compra...:XX:


----------



## Algas (27 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A 0,90
> :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Hay un hilo en bolsa e inversiones sobre solaria. 
En dos semanas podrías salir con plusvis , 

Yo estoy desde los 0,722


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Sep 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Hay un hilo en bolsa e inversiones sobre solaria.
> En dos semanas podrías salir con plusvis ,
> 
> Yo estoy desde los 0,722



Lo he visto pero no me creo gran cosa de lo que ahí se dice...
Con el tiempo se verá.

---------- Post added 27-sep-2013 at 15:09 ----------

Por cierto Solaria está ahora mismo suspendida de cotización... ojito.


----------



## Algas (27 Sep 2013)

No jodas :o


----------



## HisHoliness (27 Sep 2013)

@Algas, parece que en bolsa, como en la vida, la suerte también cuenta, la semana pasada salí de Campofrío a 5,70 no se muy bien por que, me pareció aburrida y las largué, casi que me arrepentía al dia siguiente...y mira, salio bien.

Entre en Biosearch con nocturnidad y alevosía, 0,515, de momento palmando un 1%.....veremos, no creo que las aguante mucho tiempo

TRG desespera, vamos ya por -3%, las aguanto hasta el 5%, no más....

Amper, que sucede? se estén saliendo los cagones? Veremos que pasa el lunes, de momento, SL de proteccion en 1,26 para sacar unos eurines en caso de debacle.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Sep 2013)

Algas dijo:


> No jodas :o



Ya está de nuevo.
Ha abierto, ha bajado a 0,815 y ha vuelto de nuevo a 0,845


----------



## davinci (27 Sep 2013)

Sigo en Prisa. Creo que es la primera decisión que tomo al margen de la corriente foral y quizá me arrepienta, o quizá cambie a la mínima. No voy con plena seguridad. Pero ese movimiento de diferir la venta de activos me parece sólo encaminado a disminuir las tensiones de la negociación para sacarles un poquito más. ¿Terminarán vendiendo? ¿Será pronto?... Como sea así, a las palabras de Janus me remito, el pepinazo se va a oír en Plutón


----------



## alimon (27 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> @Algas, parece que en bolsa, como en la vida, la suerte también cuenta, la semana pasada salí de Campofrío a 5,70 no se muy bien por que, me pareció aburrida y las largué, casi que me arrepentía al dia siguiente...y mira, salio bien.
> 
> Entre en Biosearch con nocturnidad y alevosía, 0,515, de momento palmando un 1%.....veremos, no creo que las aguante mucho tiempo
> 
> ...




A veces es cosa de suerte. Hace unos meses saque 700 pavos en FCC por una orden erronea que dejé sin borrar y que entró, asi que.

Las BIO yo también las llevo a 0,52, y las voy a soltar, pero viendo el libro de ordenes y las ventas que hay, será a 0,51, palmando.

En Amper no sucede nada. Simplemente sigue cumpliendo su canal. Tiene un pequeño soporte en 1,32 de una bajista antigua, sino mientras no pierda el 1,28 no es preocupante.

Yo como dije, acumularía en el entorno del 1,30, incluso los 1,32 de hoy de esa bajista como soporte no eran mal sitio.


----------



## Hinel (27 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Bueno, como la bandera de Japón me estan poniendo hoy el orto.
> 
> Desde luego no se puede trabajar de noche y operar en bolsa en condiciones.
> 
> ...



Es que el desgaste psicológico de trabajar con acciones a tan corto plazo es inasumible. No entiendo, como lo podéis soportar. Supongo que será porque metéis la calderilla para pasar el rato...

Por cierto, para los que tengáis cuenta en Migbank; Swissquote ha comprado Migbank


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Sep 2013)

Blanco y en botella:

Albert Edwards accuses Fed of inequality cover up


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Sep 2013)

¿Cae un poquito o ke ase?


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2013)

con un 2% adicional de caída entre hoy y el lunes cerramos el mes por debajo de la jran alcista :fiufiu:

algunos que querían ownear a MV el zahorí , serán owneados , ir por lana y salir trasquilados


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Sep 2013)

Consumer sentiment rises less than expected in September


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2013)

Para una bajada por miedo en el SP, ni siquiera por ajustes... no veo mucho volumen... al contrario. Estos días de atrás ha habido más volumen. Sí que hay coberturas en opciones. Pero de ahí a irnos abajo... de momento no lo veo... me tenían más animado estos días de atrás, la verdad...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Para una bajada por miedo en el SP, ni siquiera por ajustes... no veo mucho volumen... al contrario. Estos días de atrás ha habido más volumen. Sí que hay coberturas en opciones. Pero de ahí a irnos abajo... de momento no lo veo... me tenían más animado estos días de atrás, la verdad...



pues hoy el macd en diario del sp500 esta cortando a la baja , además estocástico a la baja con recorrido y gap en 1672 :fiufiu:


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Sep 2013)

Pues si no vamos pabajo... solo se puede ir parriba.
:rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Sep 2013)

Lo único que puede mover mercado ya es la conferencia de Dudley a las 20:00, pero no se espera. Eso o que su señorías americanas tengan otra pelea de gatas, pero yo creo que se reservarán para el fin de semana...


----------



## Vivomuriente (27 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> con un 2% adicional de caída entre hoy y el lunes cerramos el mes por debajo de la jran alcista :fiufiu:
> 
> algunos que querían ownear a MV el zahorí , serán owneados ,* ir por lana y salir trasquilados *










Me lo temía!!!! :ouch:

::::


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2013)

hijo de satanas


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Sep 2013)

Presiento que hoy, en ANR, nos vana hacer un roto.


----------



## Vivomuriente (27 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Presiento que hoy, en ANR, nos vana hacer un roto.



Pregúntele a mi plimo, de eso sabe mucho.


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Sep 2013)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> Pregúntele a mi plimo, de eso sabe mucho.



De rotos ¿no?


----------



## azazel_iii (27 Sep 2013)

Tesla ha tocado los 190$

Editado

Lo ha traspado a lo bestia y esta entrando bastante volumen ahora.


----------



## darwinn (27 Sep 2013)

No sé qué hacer con ANR, qué opinan? salimos y evitamos posibles caídas?

Ya me contesto yo, me salgo con stop loss mental porque no me fío


----------



## vermer (27 Sep 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Bueno ANR viene hoy en apertura más o menos bien, aunque después de lo que dijo Janus ayer dan ganas de vender aprovechando eso



Aún no palmo pasta pero tiene más aspcto de irse para abajo que de lo contrario. SL en 5, 98 y atento por si me lo vuelan.

Que pasa en TRINA para estas subidas tan bestias?


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Sep 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> No sé qué hacer con ANR, qué opinan? salimos y evitamos posibles caídas?



Yo estoy igual, tengo aún cierto colchón, entré a 6,09, y he podido salir con más de 1/2 USD de ganancias, pero, esperando una buena subida sigo dentro.


----------



## j.w.pepper (27 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> La hija del ministro de Agricultura, sustituirá a la sobrina del ministro de hacienda como jefa de...
> 
> España es una república bananera.



Sustituye a la sobrina del Ministro de Economía.

Esa formalmente se ha caído del guindo


----------



## FranR (27 Sep 2013)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Tesla ha tocado los 190$
> 
> Editado
> 
> Lo ha traspado a lo bestia y esta entrando bastante volumen ahora.



A finales de Mayo me quedé con la copla de Luis de Tesla y P&G.

Procter como empresa a largo en cartera de inversores y Tesla como una oportunidad muy buena.... La verdad es que lo que metí haciéndole caso (como siempre), me está saliendo redondo.

SU POST. (Eso si, los latigazos del SP a la baja se están haciendo esperar jefe)



MarketMaker dijo:


> Incluimos NRG a los charts....
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 16:22 ----------
> 
> ...




Este analista considera P&G como valor a largo, pero dice que hay que esperar a precios de 60-64 (que no se ven desde hace más de un año). Son valores a mantener y cubrirse de grandes movimientos en el mercado sin tener el capital improductivo en cartera.
Análisis de Procter & Gamble (PG) - Don Dividendo


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2013)

espero gap a la baja para mañana , mantened esos cortos con tres cojones


----------



## alimon (27 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> espero gap a la baja para mañana , mantened esos cortos con tres cojones



Si MAÑANA abrimos con GAP a la baja, me plantearé ceer en su religión gatuna, porque sería usted el mismo dios.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Sep 2013)

¿Van a abrir la bolsa sólo para el jato?


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Si MAÑANA abrimos con GAP a la baja, me plantearé ceer en su religión gatuna, porque sería usted el mismo dios.



Cuando uno opera solo en su imaginación, puede hacerlo cualquier día y a cualquier hora.


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> espero gap a la baja para mañana , mantened esos cortos con tres cojones



Gran zahorí, mañana es día de descanso, sábado, mañana a tomar buena cosa de pisco.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (27 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> espero gap a la baja para mañana , mantened esos cortos con tres cojones



Gracias por no hacernos esperar al lunes para tu OWNED..., puedes llevartelo calentito


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2013)

Fraaaaaaan échale huevos y vete con el peluco nuevo de Botellón con los rumanos de estazione centrale....experiencia única!::


----------



## LCIRPM (27 Sep 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Aún no palmo pasta pero tiene más aspcto de irse para abajo que de lo contrario. SL en 5, 98 y atento por si me lo vuelan.
> 
> Que pasa en TRINA para estas subidas tan bestias?



Que yo vendí :´(


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (27 Sep 2013)

El VIX venía levantando la cabeza y le ha llovido un buen garrotazo.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2013)

mañana es sábado , ya estoy un poco paya :ouch:


----------



## Arrebonico (27 Sep 2013)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Tesla ha tocado los 190$
> 
> Editado
> 
> Lo ha traspado a lo bestia y esta entrando bastante volumen ahora.



Chicharrear con valores de $190 puede ser peligroso...


----------



## FranR (27 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fraaaaaaan échale huevos y vete con el peluco nuevo de Botellón con los rumanos de estazione centrale....experiencia única!::



Si ayudó a Brad a escapar de los Zombies, escapar de los rumanos será pan comido ¿o no? :cook:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (27 Sep 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Chicharrear con valores de $190 puede ser peligroso...



No más que con valores de 0,70 € ..., pienso ienso:


----------



## Algas (27 Sep 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Aún no palmo pasta pero tiene más aspcto de irse para abajo que de lo contrario. SL en 5, 98 y atento por si me lo vuelan.




En un gráfico del pirata había un soporte en 5,74$, más abajo de ahí habría un triple suelo en 5,25$. Lo he buscado pero no lo encuentro . 
Yo espero mi oportunidad en torno a esos 5,74$... pero como se dice por aquí, la bolsa te da hoy la razón, mañana te la quita... ::


----------



## azazel_iii (27 Sep 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Chicharrear con valores de $190 puede ser peligroso...



No creo que Tesla sea un chicharro. Cara tal vez por las expectativas que genera, pero no un chicharro. Ademas lo mismo es operar con acciones de 1$, quizas salvo por el spread.

Seguramente su valor actual deberia estar en torno a 10B. Yo entre tarde pero convencido despues de leer reviews de la critica, de consumidores reales del Tesla S, ver los videos de la fabrica, los planes de expansion, etc. 

Con todo y con eso le saco un +4.5%, pero sigo pensando que el futuro pasa por lo electrico (independientemente de si la electricidad se genera con fosiles). Si llega a 200$ pondre el SL en 190$ por si las moscas, y que siga su senda.

Si Toyota esta metida por ahi es porque han visto algo bueno.


----------



## Cruzado (27 Sep 2013)

TEF sigue subiendo como ayer contra corriente, si supera el 11,63 (maximo anterior), me imagino que saldra disparada para arriba ¿no? cometi el error de pillarla a 13,1 ; fue mi primera compra y menudos quebraderos de cabeza me dio, tanto que me olvide de ella y la deje invernando porque me amargaba si vender o no .

¿Que opinais vosotros, podra llegar a los 12-13?


----------



## Arrebonico (27 Sep 2013)

Algas dijo:


> REGLA #1: No pierdas pasta.
> REGLA #2: No olvidar la Regla #1.


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2013)

FHA needs $1.7 billion taxpayer subsidy - The Washington Post

esteee....


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2013)

azazel_iii dijo:


> No creo que Tesla sea un chicharro. Cara tal vez por las expectativas que genera, pero no un chicharro. Ademas lo mismo es operar con acciones de 1$, quizas salvo por el spread.
> 
> Seguramente su valor actual deberia estar en torno a 10B. Yo entre tarde pero convencido despues de leer reviews de la critica, de consumidores reales del Tesla S, ver los videos de la fabrica, los planes de expansion, etc.
> 
> ...



tesla no es un chicharro pero viendo el grafico , todo parece indicar que le pasara lo mismo que a Apple , subirá y subirá hasta que un dia se gire y entonces tendrá una corrección gordísima que durara un par de meses ienso:

---------- Post added 27-sep-2013 at 17:32 ----------

lo jodido es saber cuando y a que altura se producirá el giro bajista , ya que tiene toda la pinta de no hacer un techo con distribución sino que llegara a su objetivo alcista e inmediatamente pasara de muy alcista a muy bajistilla :rolleye:


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Sep 2013)

TESLA a por los 200$ y más allá


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2013)

creo que en estos casos de subidones tan grandes hay que seguir la vieja regla que me acabo de inventar de ver los máximos de donde viene la empresa y multiplicarlos por 10 , asi que no creo que tesla pase de los 220 veldes :bla:

bueno pezkeñines pasad buen finde , MV volverá el lunes para seguir dando la brasa :no:


----------



## Janus (27 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esto es la polla, me han cazado. A este ioputa habría que meterle en la cárcel.
> 
> JCPenney Announces Equity Offer Hours After CEO Ullman Denies Need To Raise Capital
> Comment Now Follow Comments
> ...




4,000 títulos con 1 usd de minusvalía por título. Es el parte de guerra.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Sep 2013)

Janus, tu nuevo avatar me da algo de repelús con todos esos ojos. Has ido a quedarte con el modelito más feo de los 100 que te has probado.


----------



## ponzi (27 Sep 2013)

Cruzado dijo:


> TEF sigue subiendo como ayer contra corriente, si supera el 11,63 (maximo anterior), me imagino que saldra disparada para arriba ¿no? cometi el error de pillarla a 13,1 ; fue mi primera compra y menudos quebraderos de cabeza me dio, tanto que me olvide de ella y la deje invernando porque me amargaba si vender o no .
> 
> ¿Que opinais vosotros, podra llegar a los 12-13?



Yo tiro a mas arriba 13-14 pero a 3-5 años vista y con una probabilidad superior al 75%.Todo dependera de que Alierta no haga ninguna locura,parece que llevan un año haciendo los deberes.De primeras ya el 6 de noviembre recibiremos 0,35 y en mayo 0,4 










Janus dijo:


> Vamos a aportar valor al hilo porque como profeta matrix tengo la obligación de realizar un buen aporta semanal.
> 
> 
> Mis fuentes, máxima confianza, me dicen que no hace tanto que Prisa ha rechazado una oferta por Santillana de 2,200M de euros. Eso sí que alguno como Ponzi sabe lo que significa. Han rechazado 1,650M que es la parte que vale el 75% de Prisa. Esa es una cantidad bestia, muy bestia. Tanto que si sale en la prensa el cierre de una operación como esa, Prisa abre con un GAP de más del +100%.



Hombre que se lo que significa quirarse esos 3 activos es multiplicar x3-x4.El problema de Prisa es Cebrian,esa chuleria no me gusta,si hay otro colapso financiero y se cierra el grifo no podra vender nada.Para mi el orden de liquidacion es Digital+,Mediaset e intentar salvar Santillana y si ya no queda mas remedio quitarla.Es por un tema de precio Ev/Ebitda y sobre todo por capex,digital+ consume muchos recursos.Si hay indicios reales de que Cebrian vendera activos habra que estar dentro.El futuro de prisa es la ediccion de contenidos digitales y la gestion de la educacion con Santillana.No os haceis una idea a que tasas estan creciendo estas dos secciones.







atman dijo:


> Joer, vale, pues entonces vender prisa y olvidar... para cuando caigan del guindo será tarde. Lo que no entiendo es que consigan refinanciar sin presentar pre-acuerdos o similares. ¿bulo tal vez? Porque información oficial de la refinanciación, que yo sepa, no hay ¿no?
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-sep-2013 at 20:08 ----------
> 
> ...



Muy buena la aplicacion,es una gran idea.tengo que buscarla en android


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Muy buena la aplicacion,es una gran idea.tengo que buscarla en android



Que yo sepa no existe en Android...


----------



## ponzi (27 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Que yo sepa no existe en Android...



:Me habria venido bien.Llevo mucho buscando un stockscreener decente en europa ...pero nada,los que he visto dejan bastante que desear.Excepto el que publico un forero de saxobank...pero claro hay que ser cliente


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Si ayudó a Brad a escapar de los Zombies, escapar de los rumanos será pan comido ¿o no? :cook:



Tuve que hacer tiempo una vez por los alrededores de la estación. Vi F1, comí y termine bebiendo cervezas con los rumanos partiéndome de risa. Jiji-jaja hasta que me doy la vuelta y veo a dos de los que estaban en el grupo partiéndose botellas en la cabeza.... :S:


----------



## Janus (27 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Janus, tu nuevo avatar me da algo de repelús con todos esos ojos. Has ido a quedarte con el modelito más feo de los 100 que te has probado.



Vamos diferente.


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2013)

Como andan las solares... la leche... Trina 16%, Yingly 10, hasta FSLR sube un 2,5%


EN JPMorgan están distribuyendo antes de dejarlo marchar?? Yo apuntaría un cierre del Gap dejado el lunes, que si es con volumen y vuelta podría aprovecharse... no soy mucho de eso... pero... ¿que me dicen?


----------



## vermer (27 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Como andan las solares... la leche... Trina 16%, Yingly 10, hasta FSLR sube un 2,5%




Me gustaría conocer si hay algún motivo para este subidón de las últimas semanas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2013)

Ponzi, creo que toca esperar un poco.



*[P.Telecom]*








---------- Post added 27-sep-2013 at 19:34 ----------

*[Danone]*


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fraaaaaaan échale huevos y vete con el peluco nuevo de Botellón con los rumanos de estazione centrale....experiencia única!::



La rumanada / calorrada que hay en E. Centrale es para verla.

Nos quejamos en España :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La rumanada / calorrada que hay en E. Centrale es para verla.
> 
> Nos quejamos en España :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:::::::



Lee el post de lo que me pasó allí.... ::


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lee el post de lo que me pasó allí.... ::



aonde está ese post?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2013)

page 478....


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> page 478....



es un sitio uuuffff.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> es un sitio uuuffff.



sisisis pero yo al principio (la inconsciencia de la juventud) pensé, no veas que buen rollo aquí y tal. Saque una botella de vino que tenía y nos la bebimos allí. Luego paso todo en un trís. Una mirada cruzada, un gesto y se empezaron a dar botellazos sin mediar palabra. Mis palabras: "eeeehhhhh bueno ya tal"


----------



## pocoyoyo (27 Sep 2013)

Saquen todo el dinero y vayan a vivir a Cuba,el colapso es inminente.


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2013)

Estoy muuy cansado. Y me ha venido a la cabeza esta pieza de Philip Glass.

Si al jubilarme tuviera dinero suficiente, tiempo y cabeza para estudiar más y todo eso... me encantaría montar esta pieza, sólo para escucharla exactamente como creo que tiene que sonar. 

[YOUTUBE]BpoWWnR348M[/YOUTUBE]

Esta grabación está cerca. Pero las texturas de las masas sonoras aún deberían de diferenciarse un poquito más para reflejar verdaderamente como surjen desde diferentes estados emocionales y niveles de conciencia que brotan y se mezclan y.... 

en fín... en todo caso... disfruten. Y descansen, a poder ser como los protagonistas del poema de Johnson: "There was more of silence as the two lovers sat on a park bench with their bodies touching, holding hands in the moonlight."


Por cierto... ya me dirán si no "adivinan" a gente como Aviicii "bebiendo" de esta pieza de 1975...


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo tiro a mas arriba 13-14 pero a 3-5 años vista y con una probabilidad superior al 75%.Todo dependera de que Alierta no haga ninguna locura,parece que llevan un año haciendo los deberes.De primeras ya el 6 de noviembre recibiremos 0,35 y en mayo 0,4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



con respecto a lo Prisa, Digital y Telecinco se deshacen si o si y Santillana a lo mejor conservan el 40%-50% pero conservar el 75% (sería el milagro de Lázaro)


----------



## Janus (27 Sep 2013)

1660 en SP, ojos allí.

De nuevo, mirando JCP.


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> sisisis pero yo al principio (la inconsciencia de la juventud) pensé, no veas que buen rollo aquí y tal. Saque una botella de vino que tenía y nos la bebimos allí. Luego paso todo en un trís. Una mirada cruzada, un gesto y se empezaron a dar botellazos sin mediar palabra. Mis palabras: "eeeehhhhh bueno ya tal"



les compraría el muñeco a pilas ::::::


----------



## ponzi (27 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> con respecto a lo Prisa, Digital y Telecinco se deshacen si o si y Santillana a lo mejor conservan el 40%-50% pero conservar el 75% (sería el milagro de Lázaro)



Digital + hay que tener pasta para moverlo.Con que se queden un 15% de Santillana ya sera un pelotazo.El problema como he dicho es Cebrian, hasta ahora ha sido muy tozudo, ha tenido varias oportunidades para vender Digital + Mediaset y Santillana y nada...no se a que espera. Según vi en las cuentas de 2012 Santillana en latinoamérica va como un cohete y las ediciones digitales de los grandes periódicos empiezan a despegar.El camino para cualquier financiero estaría bien claro para Cebrian vete tu a saber, recordar que fue el mismo el que creo esta situación, no había ninguna razón para comprar el % que les faltaba de sogecable y alaa se tiro a la piscina sin agua ni flotador.Ahora en el mejor de los casos saldrá del pozo malvendiendo las joyas de la corona.En bolsa puede pasar dos casos: 1) que siga tal cual y Prisa termine naufragando en vete tu a saber que aguas (en este caso los accionistas no veran ni el papel de sus acciones) 2) Venda lo que tiene que vender y se multiplique por x4.


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Estoy muuy cansado. Y me ha venido a la cabeza esta pieza de Philip Glass.
> 
> Si al jubilarme tuviera dinero suficiente, tiempo y cabeza para estudiar más y todo eso... me encantaría montar esta pieza, sólo para escucharla exactamente como creo que tiene que sonar.
> 
> ...



Al hilo de Philip Glass, póngase este fin de semana Koyanisqatsi. La he vuelto a ver estos días.
Se la recomiendo a quienes no la conozcan.


----------



## sinnombrex (27 Sep 2013)

Estaba mirando gráficos viejos y me he encontrado con este post del pirata.

Menudo pelotazo en su dia cuando nos aviso, ahora cotiza a 2.36€.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Los ojos os dicen lo mismo que a mi???
> 
> [*KPN*] kapene
> 
> ...


----------



## Cascooscuro (27 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> 1660 en SP, ojos allí.
> 
> De nuevo, mirando JCP.



1660 cuando? Lunes?


----------



## Janus (27 Sep 2013)

Si no estoy confundido, JCP tiene 220M de acciones en circulación y hoy lleva más de 140M. Up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loblesa (27 Sep 2013)

Hamburguesa - Salón Erótico Barcelona 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Janus (27 Sep 2013)

cascooscuro dijo:


> 1660 cuando? Lunes?



npi........................................


----------



## boquiman (27 Sep 2013)

2 artículos recientes y muy buenos de Francisco Toledo en Inbestia.com...
Al menos precaución... Puede ser que nos estén empapelando...

El dinero inteligente insinua el techo inminente de la onda 2009-2013

Insiders y gerentes. Sentimientos bajistas

(OFFTOPIC: La gente de a pie en España está un poco hasta el nabo....)
[YOUTUBE]FqD0o-soSGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## loblesa (27 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si no estoy confundido, JCP tiene 220M de acciones en circulación y hoy lleva más de 140M. Up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lado corto o largo?:rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## egarenc (27 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Saquen todo el dinero y vayan a vivir a Cuba,el colapso es inminente.



que cansino....existe alli un casino tipo 'Fidex' para ganar platita? :rolleye:


----------



## loblesa (27 Sep 2013)

J.C. Penney seeks to sell as many as 97 million shares


----------



## Janus (27 Sep 2013)

loblesa dijo:


> Lado corto o largo?:rolleye::rolleye:



en el rebote que va a ser grande. Puede irse fácil a 12 usd pero hay que ver bien la vuelta en timeframe de horas. En 8,6 usd está el mínimo del anterior ciclo en el que también estuvo a punto de quebrar la empresa.


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Al hilo de Philip Glass, póngase este fin de semana Koyanisqatsi. La he vuelto a ver estos días.
> Se la recomiendo a quienes no la conozcan.



Supongo que el problema de Koyaanisqatsi es que resulta algo más difícil para mucha gente. Para aquellos que quieran "ir entrando". Igual es buena idea hacer un recorrido tipo... Debussy-Stravinski-Sibelius... (si, Stravinsky antes que el "Finlandia" de Sibelius) y luego... Koyaanisqatsi.

Ale, ya tienen para entretenerse todo el finde... :XX:

Aquí el menda, cerrados los yunkies... esperará un poquito a ver si sale alguna "sorpresita" al cierre y se va al sobre. 

Ta mañana!


----------



## egarenc (27 Sep 2013)

OoM. como ves a esta?
https://www.unience.com/product/STO/ATCO A/financials
http://www.atlascopco.es/eses/


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Estaba mirando gráficos viejos y me he encontrado con este post del pirata.
> 
> Menudo pelotazo en su dia cuando nos aviso, ahora cotiza a 2.36€.



Para ser honesto eso fue una cagada, por que cuando posteé pensé que el soporte aguantaría. Y miren lo que pasó (-13% :: ) :



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Super-rocket :: ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La entrada buena hubiera sido sobre el día 25 de junio


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si no estoy confundido, JCP tiene 220M de acciones en circulación y hoy lleva más de 140M. Up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ahora si que entiendo el avatar de los 3 mineros..........:8:

---------- Post added 28-sep-2013 at 00:59 ----------

JCP moviendo 257 millones de acciones en un día y tiene 220 millones de acciones ha más en un día que SAN en una semana, eso si fortaleza y no esto......


----------



## ponzi (28 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> OoM. como ves a esta?
> https://www.unience.com/product/STO/ATCO A/financials
> http://www.atlascopco.es/eses/



De donde la has sacado?A simple vista tiene muy buena pinta.Tienen una buena posición de caja y si quieren podrían quitarse toda la deuda con los beneficios de un solo año.Según veo hacen martillos hidraulicos a priori parece que tienen un per alto sin embargo viendo el Roe,Roa y Roi , el Roce debe ser bastante alto.Si coges bien una acción con altos roces y a un buen precio, es donde multiplicaras de verdad el dinero a largo plazo.Esta es un ejemplo Fuchs y Schindler son otras con roces altos.


----------



## yogurtero (28 Sep 2013)

Realia formaliza el acuerdo para refinanciar 847 millones de deuda vinculada al negocio promotor


Justo después del cierre de hoy.

¿Opiniones?


----------



## vermer (28 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Supongo que el problema de Koyaanisqatsi es que resulta algo más difícil para mucha gente. Para aquellos que quieran "ir entrando". Igual es buena idea hacer un recorrido tipo... Debussy-Stravinski-Sibelius... (si, Stravinsky antes que el "Finlandia" de Sibelius) y luego... Koyaanisqatsi.
> 
> Ale, ya tienen para entretenerse todo el finde... :XX:
> 
> ...



opinion personal: Stravinsky es el principal compositor del XX, y para mi uno de los tres grandes con Bach y posiblemente Beethoven (este me gusta menos aunque sus obras son geniales técnicamente).

Realmente con Stravinsky no hace falta escuchar mucho más. Abarca casi todos estilos desde el neoclasicismo hasta el dodecafonismo, pasando por el primitivismo, incluso el jazz. Su rasgo más definitorio: el ritmo. Para quien sea nuevo le aconsejaría dos de sus pbras más conocidas y fáciles de su primera época: el pájaro de fuego, y la consagración de la primavera. La primera muy mona, la segunda marca un antes y un después.

Sibelius es cojonudo... para echarte una sirsta.  Que no, que tiene cosas monas


----------



## egarenc (28 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> De donde la has sacado?A simple vista tiene muy buena pinta.Tienen una buena posición de caja y si quieren podrían quitarse toda la deuda con los beneficios de un solo año.Según veo hacen martillos hidraulicos a priori parece que tienen un per alto sin embargo viendo el Roe,Roa y Roi , el Roce debe ser bastante alto.Si coges bien una acción con altos roces y a un buen precio, es donde multiplicaras de verdad el dinero a largo plazo.Esta es un ejemplo Fuchs y Schindler son otras con roces altos.



Tenemos equipos de esta gente en la empresa, compresores y esas cosas...y me dio por mirarla. O sea el truco es pillarla después de un bajón de mercado por causas ajenas al negocio y olvidarte de ella un tiempo.ienso:

Por cierto, los productos de fuchs son de lo mejor del mercado, aunque también algo caros. Al menos en nuestro caso hemos encontrado alternativas mucho mas económicas.


----------



## Janus (28 Sep 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ahora si que entiendo el avatar de los 3 mineros..........:8:
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-sep-2013 at 00:59 ----------
> 
> JCP moviendo 257 millones de acciones en un día y tiene 220 millones de acciones ha más en un día que SAN en una semana, eso si fortaleza y no esto......



Hay que picar mucha mina para sacat reward pero si que sale y bien.


----------



## ponzi (28 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Tenemos equipos de esta gente en la empresa, compresores y esas cosas...y me dio por mirarla. O sea el truco es pillarla después de un bajón de mercado por causas ajenas al negocio y olvidarte de ella un tiempo.ienso:
> 
> Por cierto, los productos de fuchs son de lo mejor del mercado, aunque también algo caros. Al menos en nuestro caso hemos encontrado alternativas mucho mas económicas.



Si lo suyo es pillarla en alguna caida del mercado, son negocios muy buenos.Si una empresa es capaz de tener roces del 30%-40% de forma constante a lo largo del tiempo la accion terminara multiplicandose.En el ibex la que tiene el roce mas alto es inditex y mira donde esta.Puedes hacerte con una lista de buenos negocios y comparar el roce o el roa/roi con el ev/ebitda.Otros que tienen altos roces son las tabacaleras o las empresas de ascensores.En el caso de schindler es que casi no necesitan capital empleado ya que cobran por adelantado tanto la obra como el mantenimiento.


----------



## Misterio (28 Sep 2013)

Dimisión en el gobierno italiano..., bajeeenme ese € dicho y hecho.


----------



## ponzi (28 Sep 2013)

Recuperando clientes...Madre mia esto va a ser un largo camino

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=464309


----------



## egarenc (28 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si lo suyo es pillarla en alguna caida del mercado, son negocios muy buenos.Si una empresa es capaz de tener roces del 30%-40% de forma constante a lo largo del tiempo la accion terminara multiplicandose.En el ibex la que tiene el roce mas alto es inditex y mira donde esta.Puedes hacerte con una lista de buenos negocios y comparar el roce o el roa/roi con el ev/ebitda.Otros que tienen altos roces son las tabacaleras o las empresas de ascensores.En el caso de schindler es que casi no necesitan capital empleado ya que cobran por adelantado tanto la obra como el mantenimiento.



otra que no se ve mal quitando el precio actual es Rockwell...

https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/ROK/financials

Growth, Profitability, and Financial Ratios for Rockwell Automation (ROK) from Morningstar.com

y por lo que veo, bastante saneada.


----------



## ponzi (29 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> otra que no se ve mal quitando el precio actual es Rockwell...
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/ROK/financials
> 
> ...



No se a que se dedican pero si tienen unos ratios muy saneados, es un buen negocio.Fíjate como en cuanto una empresa empieza a generar caja neta y el roce es alto a medio plazo la acción termina multiplicándose.Es en estos negocios donde se hace pasta de verdad.Además recompran acciones, eso hace un efecto palanca.

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...ROK&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native

En el ultimo año han recomprado 259 mill.

Aplicando un listado con la metodologia de Greenblatt se pueden obtener resueltos impresionantes


----------



## wetpiñata (29 Sep 2013)

U.S. Shutdown Nears as House Votes to Delay Health Law

House Votes To Delay Obamacare By One Year; Checks To Senate Democrats - Shutdown 'Inevitable'? | Zero Hedge

No se me va de la cabeza la imagen de Clinton bailando la Macarena...


----------



## egarenc (29 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No se a que se dedican pero si tienen unos ratios muy saneados, es un buen negocio.Fíjate como en cuanto una empresa empieza a generar caja neta y el roce es alto a medio plazo la acción termina multiplicándose.Es en estos negocios donde se hace pasta de verdad.Además recompran acciones, eso hace un efecto palanca.
> 
> ROCKWELL AUTOMATION INC (ROK:New York): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> ...



nunca habia oido hablar de esa metodología, es sencilla de aplicar?


----------



## Estoico (29 Sep 2013)

En mi opinión, su formación le da alguna oportunidad en el campo laboral. No obstante, sólo tendrá esa oportunidad mientras haya exceso de trabajo y de oportunidades.
Yo conozco varios individuos sin estudios superiores y sin ninguna cualidad destacable en puestos de alta remuneración. No saben otra cosa que hacerse el nudo de la corbata y sus corbatas rodean los 160€. El secreto de estos sujetos es que están endiosados. Están convencidos de que valen mucho en atención a lo que cobran gracias a los contactos de papa o mama.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Sep 2013)

Estoico dijo:


> En mi opinión, su formación le da alguna oportunidad en el campo laboral. No obstante, sólo tendrá esa oportunidad mientras haya exceso de trabajo y de oportunidades.
> Yo conozco varios individuos sin estudios superiores y sin ninguna cualidad destacable en puestos de alta remuneración. No saben otra cosa que hacerse el nudo de la corbata y sus corbatas rodean los 160€. El secreto de estos sujetos es que están endiosados. Están convencidos de que valen mucho en atención a lo que cobran gracias a los contactos de papa o mama.


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2013)

[YOUTUBE]DBNYwxDZ_pA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## inversobres (29 Sep 2013)

Pues vaya pepinazo del tase. Estan en maximos de hace bastante tiempo. Tan tranquilos, lo que significa que sigue el baile.


----------



## ponzi (29 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> nunca habia oido hablar de esa metodología, es sencilla de aplicar?




Si bastante sencilla, en el libro vienen dos formas de aplicarla aunque se puede modificar la formula a tu antojo.Haces un listado de todas las empresas que te gustan en un excel y a la derecha pones en una columna el roa y en otra la inversa del per (1/per).A continuacion ordenas las dos columnas de menor a mayor y les das una numeracion desde uno en adelante.Imaginate que tienes 10 empresas y la que tiene el menor roa es abengoa pues a esa la pones un uno y a la que tiene el mayor por ej inditex un 10.Haces lo mismo con la inversa del per.Una vez que tengas las dos columnas las sumas en una tercera.Asi lo que obtendras sera por un lado altas puntuaciones en los buenos negocios y en los que estan baratos,por lo general en la tercera columna nunca te saldran ni los peores negocios ni los que esten mas caros.Hay otra forma mas avanzada que consiste en usar en vez del roa el roce y en vez del 1/per el 1/(EV/Ebit) aunque tambien seria valido el 1/(Ev/Ebitda) lo unico en este ultimo caso hay que ser consciente de si la empresa consume mucho por depreciaciones y amortizaciones ya que no entran dentro del ebitda,pero vamos que son casos muy puntuales y saltan a simple vista (Acereras,Utilities,Telecos...)


----------



## Ladrillófilo (29 Sep 2013)

Las primeras compras de renta variable española en 6 años - Rankia

qué opináis de estos 3 valores recomendados por el maestro Llinares ?


----------



## pocoyoyo (29 Sep 2013)

Vais a tener guano por Italia,vender todo que ya llega el crack mundial.


----------



## atman (29 Sep 2013)

vermer dijo:


> opinion personal: Stravinsky es el principal compositor del XX, y para mi uno de los tres grandes con Bach y posiblemente Beethoven (este me gusta menos aunque sus obras son geniales técnicamente).
> 
> Realmente con Stravinsky no hace falta escuchar mucho más. Abarca casi todos estilos desde el neoclasicismo hasta el dodecafonismo, pasando por el primitivismo, incluso el jazz. Su rasgo más definitorio: el ritmo. Para quien sea nuevo le aconsejaría dos de sus pbras más conocidas y fáciles de su primera época: el pájaro de fuego, y la consagración de la primavera. La primera muy mona, la segunda marca un antes y un después.
> 
> Sibelius es cojonudo... para echarte una sirsta.  Que no, que tiene cosas monas



Mmm... no vamos a discutir. Sobre quienes son más grandes o menos, encontrará opiniones para todos los gustos y la mía no es mejor que la de muchos otros. 

Para mí, cada uno tiene su momento, ya sea por sus aportes a la música o, sobre todo, a quien escucha. En este sentido, tal vez yo esté algo condicionado. Mis primeros clásicos fueron dos discos, uno con Tchaikovsky y Bruckner y otro con algunos conciertos para piano de Mozart. Así que esos músicos son especiales para mí. Pero fíjese que de los 3 el único que me ha acompañado (y acompaña) siempre es Mozart. Aún hoy, cuando tengo que "estudiar" algo sigo usando a Bach y Haydn, y cuando tengo que resolver algún problema, prefiero a Mozart, en especial los últimos conciertos para piano, que he terminado aprendiendo de memoria.

En cuanto al mejor compositor... Efectivamente Stravinsky es un grande, pero yo repartiría ese honor con otros dos. En la primera mitad de siglo, uno mucho menos conocido y apreciado, no sé por qué: Rachmaninov. Y en la segunda mitad de siglo, alguien que verdaderamente abrió las puertas de par en par: Messiaen, que además es el padre de todos los que vinieron después.

Respecto al recorrido que facilité sólo pretendía "colocar" al interesado en un estado adecuado para apreciar mejor Koyaanisqatsi sin tener que hacer un "tractatus" musical completo. Pero hay un montón de opciones alternativas.

---------- Post added 29-sep-2013 at 12:42 ----------




pocoyoyo dijo:


> Vais a tener guano por Italia,vender todo que ya llega el crack mundial.



Gracias, ya estamos vendidos.

---------- Post added 29-sep-2013 at 12:50 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Pues vaya pepinazo del tase. Estan en maximos de hace bastante tiempo. Tan tranquilos, lo que significa que sigue el baile.



Entiendo que lo del TASE está influído por el acuerdo para Siria. La teórica destrucción de todo el arsenal químico sirio es una muy buena noticia para ellos... Para los demás, no es para tanto. Y nos pesarán más los líos en las cámaras estadounidenses e italiana.


----------



## mataresfacil (29 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Vais a tener guano por Italia,vender todo que ya llega el crack mundial.



Pues ponte corto idiota.


----------



## pocoyoyo (29 Sep 2013)

No te pongas agresivo,al final toda la especulacion acaba con bancarrotas como en el crack del 29,es algo que tenemos que pasar,luego vendra la guerra,ahora mismo estamos con los mismos sintomas que en ese fatidico año,la especulacion siempre se acaba derrumbando,la avaricia del ser humano esta en nuestros genes,menos mal que en Cuba resistieron y ganaron los qe lucharon por la libertad,son un ejemplo a seguir,el capitalismo es una gran estafa que se acaba derrumbando siempre y solo sirve para crear miseria para muchos y ricos a pocos.


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2013)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Las primeras compras de renta variable española en 6 años - Rankia
> 
> qué opináis de estos 3 valores recomendados por el maestro Llinares ?



Que se los coma con patatas.

Lo fácil es recomendar chicharrillos inmundos a plena etapa de efervescencia chicharrera :bla::bla::bla:


----------



## atman (29 Sep 2013)

Para los seguidores de Tesla, no sé si alquien ha visto/escrito esta nueva patente para juego de baterias con más de 600 km. de autonomía (now, you're talking!)

New Tesla Patent: 400-Mile Battery Pack Using Metal-Air & Lithium-Ion Batteries | CleanTechnica


----------



## mataresfacil (29 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> No te pongas agresivo,al final toda la especulacion acaba con bancarrotas como en el crack del 29,es algo que tenemos que pasar,luego vendra la guerra,ahora mismo estamos con los mismos sintomas que en ese fatidico año,la especulacion siempre se acaba derrumbando,la avaricia del ser humano esta en nuestros genes,menos mal que en Cuba resistieron y ganaron los qe lucharon por la libertad,son un ejemplo a seguir,el capitalismo es una gran estafa que se acaba derrumbando siempre y solo sirve para crear miseria para muchos y ricos a pocos.



Pienso en el año 29 y la posibilidad de cortos......... tonto del culo que piensa que solo cuando las bolsas suben se gana.

Vete a estudiar niño y luego vuelve al hilo.


----------



## ponzi (29 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> No te pongas agresivo,al final toda la especulacion acaba con bancarrotas como en el crack del 29,es algo que tenemos que pasar,luego vendra la guerra,ahora mismo estamos con los mismos sintomas que en ese fatidico año,la especulacion siempre se acaba derrumbando,la avaricia del ser humano esta en nuestros genes,menos mal que en Cuba resistieron y ganaron los qe lucharon por la libertad,son un ejemplo a seguir,el capitalismo es una gran estafa que se acaba derrumbando siempre y solo sirve para crear miseria para muchos y ricos a pocos.



Supongo que te referiras a los afines al regimen y amiguetes politicos que viven en unas casoplonas de flipar.Porque al resto como se descuiden acaban en carceles donde los derechos humanos brillan por su ausencia,el regimen ha sacado partido hasta a los tiburones de la costa.Conozco algun cubano que no vuelve a su pais ni encadenado.A esto sumale guantanamo...segun tu supongo la mejor carcel del mundo mundial.Yo no iria ni a haiti,rep dominica ni cuba. Todos estos socialistas populistas acaban igual con varios cientos de millones en algun paraiso mientras su poblacion se muere de hambre.Hasta la pasta de dientes es un articulo de lujo


----------



## pocoyoyo (29 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Supongo que te referiras a los afines al regimen y amiguetes politicos que viven en unas casoplonas de flipar.Porque al resto como se descuiden acaban en carceles donde los derechos humanos brillan por su ausencia,el regimen ha sacado partido hasta a los tiburones de la costa.Conozco algun cubano que no vuelve a su pais ni encadenado.A esto sumale guantanamo...segun tu supongo la mejor carcel del mundo mundial.Yo no iria ni a haiti,rep dominica ni cuba. Todos estos socialistas populistas acaban igual con varios cientos de millones en algun paraiso mientras su poblacion se muere de hambre.Hasta la pasta de dientes es un articulo de lujo



Los mass mierdas son de la banca,no te dejes manipular por ellos,Cuba no es hispanistan,ahi no hay burbujas de ladrillo ni bursatil que siempre acaban haciendo catacrack,para casoplon el que tiene la cospe y el zp siendo unos inutiles.

---------- Post added 29-sep-2013 at 13:47 ----------

Vida secreta de Fidel Castro | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS


----------



## ponzi (29 Sep 2013)

.............


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (29 Sep 2013)

Al final el mitico octubre va a ser el mes del colapso.... Jajaj

Para partirse el culo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Sep 2013)

We are READY, that's all I have to say.


----------



## pocoyoyo (29 Sep 2013)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Al final el mitico octubre va a ser el mes del colapso.... Jajaj
> 
> Para partirse el culo



España es una gran basura,sin industria y manteniendo a miles de cabezones como carromero,y el trabajo que hay es una miseria,España es un pais condenado a la miseria por culpa del capitalismo,si no quiebra España qebrara otro pais que tiene el mismo patron de mierda como este y se llevara a la economia mundial a la mierda,solo quedara en pie Alemania y los que le interesa a el.


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> We are READY, that's all I have to say.



Desde la calle te apoyamos ::


----------



## NaNDeTe (29 Sep 2013)

Mañana finaliza el periodo para que el Congreso norteamericano apruebe una prórroga presupuestaria... sera la excusita??


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2013)

Pañal required ::::::. Terrorífico.

¿Cuánto más va a durar la crisis? – Economía Directa 26-09-2013 | Colectivo Burbuja


----------



## pocoyoyo (29 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Pañal required ::::::
> 
> ¿Cuánto más va a durar la crisis? – Economía Directa 26-09-2013 | Colectivo Burbuja



Mañana van a vender todas las acciones y van a subir seguro :XX:


----------



## desastre total (29 Sep 2013)

Perdonar mi temerario desconocimiento pero creo que Rovi se merecería un análisis por parte de nuestros dos grandes gurús, Sir Janus y el señor Ponzi. Ya se que no es una big band pero para ser una orquesta de pueblo, Rovi me parece que lo está haciendo impecable, no sé como lo verán ustedes señores...


----------



## atman (29 Sep 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> España es una gran basura,sin industria y manteniendo a miles de cabezones como carromero,y el trabajo que hay es una miseria,España es un pais condenado a la miseria por culpa del capitalismo,si no quiebra España qebrara otro pais que tiene el mismo patron de mierda como este y se llevara a la economia mundial a la mierda,*solo quedara en pie Alemania y los que le interesa a el.*



En efecto, Alemania, país socialista donde los haya...


----------



## ponzi (29 Sep 2013)

desastre total dijo:


> Perdonar mi temerario desconocimiento pero creo que Rovi se merecería un análisis por parte de nuestros dos grandes gurús, Sir Janus y el señor Ponzi. Ya se que no es una big band pero para ser una orquesta de pueblo, Rovi me parece que lo está haciendo impecable, no sé como lo verán ustedes señores...



Yo me fije en ella hace unos meses


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-ibex-35-enero-2013-the-end-is-here-198.html

Es un sector complejo, hay que estar dentro para conocer de primera mano a sus competidores.


----------



## pocoyoyo (29 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> En efecto, Alemania, país socialista donde los haya...



Alemania es una basura con una deuda enorme y mataran a quien sea con tal de no pagar el pufo como hacen con Grecia,de socialista nada


----------



## atman (29 Sep 2013)

Shutdown Would Shave U.S. Growth as Much as 1.4 Pctg. Points in Q4 - Bloomberg

Carney Sees No Case for More QE as U.K. Recovery Strengthens - Bloomberg

Blackstone Warns Of 'Epic Credit Bubble' - Business Insider


Innovación:

Bead cleaning - Xeros Ltd


----------



## juanfer (29 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Pañal required ::::::. Terrorífico.
> 
> ¿Cuánto más va a durar la crisis? – Economía Directa 26-09-2013 | Colectivo Burbuja



Muy bueno el podcast.


----------



## atman (29 Sep 2013)

Morgan Stanley: 40 Secular Growth Stocks - Business Insider

Viendo algunas de las recomendaciones, más bien son 40 de las que huir... Linkedin, Yelp, Urban Outfitters, Pandora,...

Y digo yo, para recomendar empresas PER 600... ¿habrán pensado en esto?








*Man Experiencing First Real Moment Of Peace In Years Resuscitated*


No se puede insertar, así que les dejo el link. Título del video "Will it scan?" Adivinen... se dedican a ver qué puede escanear el botón del iphone5... y prueban con varias cosas y partes del cuerpo...

(joer, sólo piensan en lo único, no eso no sale... ni eso tampoco...)

Ad Unit Player


----------



## vermer (29 Sep 2013)

Atman, tranqui que en mi ánimo no está polemizar sobre nada. Al contrario. Tengo debilidad sobre Stravinsky, y me ha gustado que le aludieses. He estudiado composición (no dare detalles que somos cuatro gatos) y mi visión es como músico. Y sobre gustos no hay nada escrito. Sin ir más lejos a mi me gustan cosas tan distintas como el jazz o uno de los preferidos del hilo: avicii. Todo tiene su momento, y son cosas diferentes. Es más, gran parte de la música "clásica" me parece un tostonazo. He visto a cantidad de señoronas envueltas en visones, durmiendo y roncando en conciertos. Despertaban con los aplausos y se ponían a aplaudir histericas. Y similar en conciertos de jazz, pero con estética pijoprogre.

Y como bien indicas, ni entre los músicos profesionales hay acuerdo entre quien es "mejor o peor" y salen muchos nombres a la palestra. Muy largo el tema. Si te interesa seguimos por mp. Saludos


----------



## ane agurain (29 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> De donde la has sacado?A simple vista tiene muy buena pinta.Tienen una buena posición de caja y si quieren podrían quitarse toda la deuda con los beneficios de un solo año.Según veo hacen martillos hidraulicos a priori parece que tienen un per alto sin embargo viendo el Roe,Roa y Roi , el Roce debe ser bastante alto.Si coges bien una acción con altos roces y a un buen precio, es donde multiplicaras de verdad el dinero a largo plazo.Esta es un ejemplo Fuchs y Schindler son otras con roces altos.



Yo pensaba que ROCE y ROE eran lo mismo. Ya veo que no:


Hay que entender que el ROCE es la rentabilidad que cada uno de los negocios de una corporación obtiene sobre los capitales invertidos. El
ROCE sirve para seguir la rentabilidad de los negocios, pero no para gestionar la rentabilidad de la corporación.

Las corporaciones se gestionan en base al ROE, a la rentabilidad sobre
los Fondos Propios.

ROE son las iniciales del inglés Return On Equity.
El ROE depende de dos factores más, que gestiona la corporación: el
mix entre fondos propios y fondos ajenos (lo que se llama técnicamente
el grado de apalancamiento de la corporación), y los costes financieros
(el coste de los fondos ajenos). De un ROCE consolidado del 25%, se puede llegar a un ROE del 30%, si parte de los capitales se financian con fondos ajenos, a un coste menor al 25%.

---------- Post added 29-sep-2013 at 10:49 ----------

Una pregunta: no teníais a mano una pagina donde venían los ROCEs del Mdo.C.?


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (29 Sep 2013)

Y de Amper se sabe algo?:cook:

Pura curiosidad, vaya::


----------



## ponzi (29 Sep 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo pensaba que ROCE y ROE eran lo mismo. Ya veo que no:
> 
> 
> Hay que entender que el ROCE es la rentabilidad que cada uno de los negocios de una corporación obtiene sobre los capitales invertidos. El
> ...



Claro que no es lo mismo pero esta interconectado.Me explico un negocio que ofrece altos roa por lo general va a tener altos roces.El roe es la rentabilidad de los recursos propios y el roa de todos los activos,estos dos van en funcion de los beneficios netos,vamos igual que el per.El roce si que sirve para medir la rentabilidad de un negocio de hecho es el ratio mas puro y tambien sirve para medir la rentabilidad de cada area del negocio.Me explico,el roce no mira los beneficios netos si no los ingresos operativos o ebit es decir quita los extraordinarios o el coste de la deuda, hay gente que prefiere usar el ebitda y otros al ebitda le hacen una pequeña modificacion cambiando la amortizacion legal por el capex de mantenimiento, eso ya va en funcion de gustos, lo importante es que si comparas diferentes empresas siempre uses la misma metodologia.El roe es la rentabilidad de los accionistas pero puede estar inflado gracias a un excesivo apalancamiento.Luego el roce no coge todo el balance, hay gente que quita los activos corrientes y el fondo de comercio otros solo al activo los pasivos corrientes,aqui tb hay variantes.Yo me inclino a pensar que son solo las plantas a largo plazo y la inversion en determinados intangibles.Encontre una pagina que ahora mismo no tengo a mano que venian los roces calculados ( El post debe estar antes del dia 23,casi seguro que entre el 19-23).Si que me acuerdo que Inditex es de los mas altos igual que las tabacaleras.Yo los ratios mas fieles que he visto han sido el roce para la rentabilidad y el Ev/ebitda para la valoracion.Todo va en la misma linea es muy raro que veas un roa del 10% y que no vaya acompañado de un roe del 20% y de roces del 15%-25% igual que es raro ver una empresa con un per de 4 y un ev/ebitda de 20.Es atar el perro con diferente collar


----------



## tarrito (29 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Pañal required ::::::. Terrorífico.
> 
> ¿Cuánto más va a durar la crisis? – Economía Directa 26-09-2013 | Colectivo Burbuja



bajadas del 98% :8: :S :


----------



## ane agurain (29 Sep 2013)

tomaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iles-y-pa-mitico-octubre-406.html#post9947340


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> bajadas del 98% :8: :S :



La gacelada está confiada y si llamas a la mesura te meten de hostias virtuales.

Estamos cerca ... Hasta han cazado a Janus :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## atman (29 Sep 2013)

No había oido nada... resulta que en Austria tambien han tenido elecciones generales...

Austrian Ruling Parties Eke Out Win With Record-Low Support - Bloomberg

Gran resultado de los euro-escépticos de derechas. Aunque la coalición moderada podrá seguir gobernando.


----------



## ane agurain (29 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> No había oido nada... resulta que en Austria tambien han tenido elecciones generales...
> 
> Austrian Ruling Parties Eke Out Win With Record-Low Support - Bloomberg
> 
> Gran resultado de los euro-escépticos de derechas. Aunque la coalición moderada podrá seguir gobernando.



un accidente en coche a alta velocidad y solucionado


----------



## atman (29 Sep 2013)

Aquí tienen una vista de lo que ha sucedido en el SP en las anteriores ocasiones en que la Casa Blanca ha tenido que "cerrar".

No parece que haya sido para tanto. De hecho, en bastantes ocasiones, la subió en lugar de bajar.

Otra cosa será el techo de deuda...


----------



## ane agurain (29 Sep 2013)

vamos, que a la bolsa le da igual lo del 1 octubre en la administración


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Pañal required ::::::. Terrorífico.
> 
> ¿Cuánto más va a durar la crisis? – Economía Directa 26-09-2013 | Colectivo Burbuja



el señor Laborda es un keynesiano como la copa de un pino


----------



## Misterio (29 Sep 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> vamos, que a la bolsa le da igual lo del 1 octubre en la administración



La Fed y sus 85.000 millones al mes tienen la culpa.


----------



## wetpiñata (29 Sep 2013)

El euroyen se está yendo bien al sur. Mañana va a ser un día de locos...


----------



## McFly (29 Sep 2013)

Como afectará lo de realia? Tendrá efectos en colonial?

---------- Post added 29-sep-2013 at 22:13 ----------

Voy hasta las trancas con colonial.....como dice janus...ahí no hay q estar....acojonado estoy


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2013)

McFly dijo:


> Como afectará lo de realia? Tendrá efectos en colonial?
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-sep-2013 at 22:13 ----------
> 
> Voy hasta las trancas con colonial.....como dice janus...ahí no hay q estar....acojonado estoy



Joder macho, lo tienes todo.

Vives en una vivienda de alquiler, compras un adobado porque se los quitan de las manos, inviertas en la mierda más ladrillera del Continuo español, ....

Espero no confundirme de forero. Sin acritud y tal.


----------



## juanfer (29 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Joder macho, lo tienes todo.
> 
> Vives en una vivienda de alquiler, compras un adobado porque se los quitan de las manos, inviertas en la mierda más ladrillera del Continuo español, ....
> 
> Espero no confundirme de forero. Sin acritud y tal.



Se puede vivir de alquiler e invertir en colonial.


----------



## McFly (29 Sep 2013)

Nooooooo
Mira....vivo de alquiler por obra gorda en mi vivienda habitual....
Mi vivienda habitual está casi pagada.....a primeros de año la dejo lista
Y si! He comprado colonial porque estaba subiendo tela....mi intención era hacer un mete saca y me ha pillado dentro.....sí mañana da un latigazo y pasa 1,15 vendo rápido


----------



## egarenc (29 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si bastante sencilla, en el libro vienen dos formas de aplicarla aunque se puede modificar la formula a tu antojo.Haces un listado de todas las empresas que te gustan en un excel y a la derecha pones en una columna el roa y en otra la inversa del per (1/per).A continuacion ordenas las dos columnas de menor a mayor y les das una numeracion desde uno en adelante.Imaginate que tienes 10 empresas y la que tiene el menor roa es abengoa pues a esa la pones un uno y a la que tiene el mayor por ej inditex un 10.Haces lo mismo con la inversa del per.Una vez que tengas las dos columnas las sumas en una tercera.Asi lo que obtendras sera por un lado altas puntuaciones en los buenos negocios y en los que estan baratos,por lo general en la tercera columna nunca te saldran ni los peores negocios ni los que esten mas caros.Hay otra forma mas avanzada que consiste en usar en vez del roa el roce y en vez del 1/per el 1/(EV/Ebit) aunque tambien seria valido el 1/(Ev/Ebitda) lo unico en este ultimo caso hay que ser consciente de si la empresa consume mucho por depreciaciones y amortizaciones ya que no entran dentro del ebitda,pero vamos que son casos muy puntuales y saltan a simple vista (Acereras,Utilities,Telecos...)



He hecho el ejercicio con algunas de las que hemos comentado ultimamente, probando las opciones 1/per y 1/(ev/ebitd). 

Resultado 3ª columna considerando 1/per
mejores: lorillard 24, atlas 20, viscofan 18, fuchs 16, siemens 15, zardoya 15
peores: adidas 3, schindler 7, sap 11.

Resultado 3ª columna considerando 1/ev/ebitd
mejores: lorillard 24, viscofan 19, atlas copco 16, siemens 15, fuchs 15
peores: diageo 8, adidas 10, sap 10. 

No se si lo he hecho bien, en todo caso interesante y sencillo, gracias!!!!:Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (29 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> He hecho el ejercicio con algunas de las que hemos comentado ultimamente, probando las opciones 1/per y 1/(ev/ebitd).
> 
> Resultado 3ª columna considerando 1/per
> mejores: lorillard 24, atlas 20, viscofan 18, fuchs 16, siemens 15, zardoya 15
> ...





Qué raro que en esos ratios no te salgan como inversiones magníficas las que todos los foreros tienen en los bolsillos: santander, timof, BBVA, iberdrolas .... ::


----------



## egarenc (29 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Qué raro que en esos ratios no te salgan como inversiones magníficas las que todos los foreros tienen en los bolsillos: santander, timof, BBVA, iberdrolas .... ::



los banquitos y la electrica no los he considerado, y las matildes quedan en mitad de tabla


----------



## ane agurain (29 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> He hecho el ejercicio con algunas de las que hemos comentado ultimamente, probando las opciones 1/per y 1/(ev/ebitd).
> 
> Resultado 3ª columna considerando 1/per
> mejores: lorillard 24, atlas 20, viscofan 18, fuchs 16, siemens 15, zardoya 15
> ...




intersante viscofan, pero también le afecta muuuucho el €/$


----------



## ponzi (29 Sep 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> He hecho el ejercicio con algunas de las que hemos comentado ultimamente, probando las opciones 1/per y 1/(ev/ebitd).
> 
> Resultado 3ª columna considerando 1/per
> mejores: lorillard 24, atlas 20, viscofan 18, fuchs 16, siemens 15, zardoya 15
> ...



Que has cogido el Roa o roce?supongo que roa no?Es un poco mas de fiar el ratio ev/EBITDA que per ya que cuentas la caja neta o la deuda como pasa en schindler, por eso te ha cambiado tanto el listado,pero bueno a grandes rasgos da resultados parecidos, con el roce pasa lo mismo,aunque aquí si que se nota mas la diferencia.Cuantas mas empresas metas en el listado mejor , sobre todo si metes unas cuantas muy baratas tipo per 3-7 o ev/EBITDA de 2-3 para que compensen los buenos negocios que estarán algo mas caros.

En este articulo JRRallo lo explica aunque no se si sera por una errata el listado no es de mayor a menor si no de menor a mayor.

http://www.libertaddigital.com/opinion/libros/la-formula-magica-para-hacerse-rico-1276234074.html

Bestinver también en algún vídeo ha hablado del autor, creo que fue Fernando.
Es una metodología muy sencilla de aplicar y aunque si que es verdad que hay que mirar mas cosas, como la competencia,mercado,productos,como mueven la caja,deuda,capex,como crecen las ventas.. en una sola tabla puedes hacer un seguimiento del mercado.De los 3 estados financieros el que mas información da del equipo gestor es el Cash flow.


----------



## paulistano (30 Sep 2013)

Pillo sitio para el guano de mañana....:rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (30 Sep 2013)

Egarenc aun no me falla la memoria, si fue Fernando el que lo comento

[youtube]7l3_PDdSsOI&[/youtube]

Desde el minuto 45


----------



## tarrito (30 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Qué raro que en esos ratios no te salgan como inversiones magníficas las que todos los foreros tienen en los bolsillos: santander, timof, BBVA, iberdrolas .... ::



eh eehhhh eeeeehhhhhhh SIN FALTAR, ein !!! :no:

















































ah! que pone al :: ... entonces ok


----------



## ponzi (30 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Qué raro que en esos ratios no te salgan como inversiones magníficas las que todos los foreros tienen en los bolsillos: santander, timof, BBVA, iberdrolas .... ::



Los bancos son muy dificiles de valorar y no estan regalados, iberdrola esta barata pero tampoco es para tirar cohetes, es un negocio que si bien tiene importantes barreras de entrada no es que tenga roces o roa excesivamente elevados, de hecho el balance de timof y de iberdrola son casi parecidos (90.000-100.000 mill) y sin embargo la facturación no se parece ni de lejos .Timof ya sabemos que es una inversión sobre la creencia de que cambiaran el EV/EBITDA o de que en determinados países puede que los margenes empiecen a normalizarse por lo que la rentabilidad del negocio empiece a darse la vuelta (ya sea por kpn,fibra,4g...).Digamos que es jugarsela pero bueno el posible premio merece la pena.


----------



## atman (30 Sep 2013)

Que números tienen ustedes de Lorillard? a que fecha? los míos tienen que estar mal por pelotas... Lorillard no es la tabacalera con mayor apalancamiento? Y con ingresos un tanto irregulares, y me refiero al primer trimestre de este año... ¿alquien sabe que pasó? Porque el split 3:1 no debiera afectar las ventas y menos aún menear tanto los costes de producción... lo dicho o estos números están mal o "raro" pasa...


----------



## sr.anus (30 Sep 2013)

Para mañana guano premium! Y yo con estos pelos...


----------



## ponzi (30 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Que números tienen ustedes de Lorillard? a que fecha? los míos tienen que estar mal por pelotas... Lorillard no es la tabacalera con mayor apalancamiento? Y con ingresos un tanto irregulares, y me refiero al primer trimestre de este año... ¿alquien sabe que pasó? Porque el split 3:1 no debiera afectar las ventas y menos aún menear tanto los costes de producción... lo dicho o estos números están mal o "raro" pasa...



A mi no me salen esos datos.Yo suelo usar bloomberg y Reuters.

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...aset=incomeStatement&period=Q&currency=native

En unience utilizan los datos de Reuters y viene que de deuda neta son 1300 mill cuando el EBITDA son de 2000 mill, vamos que podrían quitarse toda la deuda en un solo año.Si que es verdad que a 30 de junio han bajado un poco la caja y han aumentado el endeudamiento pero aun así las cifras son bastante manejables.Gastan muy poco en capex, es un negocio que prácticamente se mantiene solo, no es algo aislado de lorillard todas las tabacaleras son igual.

https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/LO/financials


----------



## Krim (30 Sep 2013)

Esto viene pandórico, señores...Dios...¿El jato dijo gap a la baja? PFFFFFT. Que duro.


----------



## atman (30 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi no me salen esos datos que dices.Yo suelo usar bloomberg y Reuters.
> 
> LORILLARD INC (LO:New York): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> ...



Si,si, si... eso es lo que me estaba extrañando... que los números fueran tan distintos... vale, pues sí. Como un huevo a una castaña... a ver si encuentro los "oficiales"...


----------



## ponzi (30 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Si,si, si... eso es lo que me estaba extrañando... que los números fueran tan distintos...




Igual no han metido el split 3:1 que has comentado antes.No es la primera vez que me pasa algo parecido.Reuters tiene algunas pifias ,alguna vez han cambiando los eu por dolares o cosas asi.Para eso lo mejor es mirar varias paginas.


----------



## atman (30 Sep 2013)

LO Balance general | Lorillard, Inc Common Stock Acción - Yahoo! Finanzas

Estos lo sacan de Edgar. Son serios. Y trae datos trimestrales detallados.

¿no hay amort. acum.? ¿por qué se dispara año a año la deuda a largo? En el lado activo no veo justificación...

¿se ha fijado en las operaciones de insiders? Ellos están saliendo. Probablemente por alcanzar precio objetivo. Aún con todo... no mola.


Presentación, incluída en Edgr;

EDGAR Pro


----------



## paulistano (30 Sep 2013)

Ha abierto bajando 40 puntos.....ahora 50.


Falta que sacyr vuelva al camino alcista y que el ibex se la pegue.....ahi estare contento...jeje....mas ganas de guano que nunca...sera porque es la primera vez que voy corto...jeje


----------



## ponzi (30 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> LO Balance general | Lorillard, Inc Common Stock Acción - Yahoo! Finanzas
> 
> Estos lo sacan de Edgar. Son serios. Y trae datos trimestrales detallados.
> 
> ...



Sera por precio.Esta ya a per 16.

http://www.vapeando.com/web/archive/index.php/t-17620.html

Seguramente tendra mucho que ver la compra de cigarrillos electronicos asi como la recompra de acciones, en autocartera se han metido 4000 mill.Si que es verdad que han recomprado un poco mas de la cuenta sobre todo en 2011...en un solo año gastaron 1500 mill.


----------



## atman (30 Sep 2013)

A eso iba yo... parece que se endeudan para recomprar sus acciones...

En la presentación explican que su producto estrella es el mentolado y que ahora (después de 40 años, fíja-T) sacan versiones sin menthol. Y, claro, el tema de e-cig, donde son lideres del mercado tras comprar Blue.

Y luego nos cuentan que tienen que conseguir que la FDA no se meta con los cigarrillos con menthol, que los estudios de la FDA no son correctos, que se equivocan...

Y si yo estoy en la presentación... aquí es donde cojo la puerta...


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Sep 2013)

pandoro y Berlusconi se pasan a saludar.........


----------



## ponzi (30 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> A eso iba yo... parece que se endeudan para recomprar sus acciones...
> 
> En la presentación explican que su producto estrella es el mentolado y que ahora (después de 40 años, fíja-T) sacan versiones sin menthol. Y, claro, el tema de e-cig, donde son lideres del mercado tras comprar Blue.
> 
> ...



http://blog.gobiernousa.gov/post/56256932710/el-gobierno-investiga-el-uso-de-mentol-en-los


Si que esta demostrado que el tabaco con mentol al mezclarse con la nicotina crea mas adiccion.Pero no se hasta que punto es mas perjudicial para la salud,es decir el tabaco ya de por si es malo..pero que diferencia hay entre morir por a o por b?
Luego tenemos a Philip Morris que al menos hace un mes comercializaban de forma agresiva chester mentolado, que interes pueden tener en arañar cuota de mercado en un segmento donde la fda esta detras? Por lo visto en mentolado lorillard vende bastante , meterse en otros segmentos puede servir para lanzar una contraofensiva.Si la Fda prohibe los mentolados indudablemente Lorillard lo va a pasar peor que otras tabacaleras.Algun fumador compulsivo que nos aclare lo de los mentolados?Con la roja no les ha ido mal y ahora tenian previsto lanzar la cajetilla dorada para arañar cuota de mercado en el segmento premium de los no mentolados.


----------



## aitor33 (30 Sep 2013)

Por fin guano , tengo ganas de abrir el hilo y que tenga páginas y páginas sin leer. A ver porque es de suponer que aprovarán lo del techo de gasto y continuarán la pantomima ésta que tienen montada.


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Sep 2013)

Buenos días

China September HSBC PMI well below flash estimate

Rebota el euroyen y con él el nikkei. Veremos si aguanta cuando abra Londres.

Lo de los datos últimamente es un cachondeo: 100 pb de diferencia entre el PMI estimado y el definitivo.

Y por si eramos pocos en la fiesta:

Passos Coelho paga los recortes y se estrella en las grandes ciudades | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2013)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2013)

Me LOL entero. La pava de El hecoñomista:

RE-COGIDA de beneficios (léase como Nico lo haría) :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## sr.anus (30 Sep 2013)

Pasajeros al tren guano, quedan plazas libres


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> espero gap a la baja para mañana , mantened esos cortos con tres cojones



guanos días gacelillas 

el mañana tardo un poco mas en llegar , pero finalmente llego y os va dejar secos :no:

habéis oído el rumor de que el Ibex cerrara el mes por debajo de una tal jran alcista ? ienso: 

parece ser que los ejpertitos apostaban por la imbatibilidad de la tal jran alcista en los cierres mensuales   :XX: que me recontralol :o


----------



## paulistano (30 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ha abierto bajando 40 puntos.....ahora 50.
> 
> 
> Falta que sacyr vuelva al camino alcista y que el ibex se la pegue.....ahi estare contento...jeje....mas ganas de guano que nunca...sera porque es la primera vez que voy corto...jeje



Ahora -107 puntos:Baile:

Pero no me toquen las Sacyres, que las tienen ahora en 3,40:no:


----------



## sirpask (30 Sep 2013)

Y no ha empezado aun Octubre... jeje que empiece la fiesta!! Con Endesa, Enagas e IAG en la cartera. A ver que tal se porta do guano.


----------



## paulistano (30 Sep 2013)

Ojo, prisa viene con subidón, subidón....


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Esto viene pandórico, señores...Dios...¿El jato dijo gap a la baja? PFFFFFT. Que duro.



se os ponía dura eh ejpertitos ? pensando en que podíais ownear a MV , como cambian las cosas tan rápidamente cuando se carece de conocimiento :no:


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Sep 2013)

Perdonen mi desconocimiento pero... ¿y este guano? ¿a santo de qué?


----------



## Nico (30 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me LOL entero. La pava de El hecoñomista:
> 
> RE-COGIDA de beneficios (léase como Nico lo haría) :XX: :XX: :XX:




Tenga cuidado amigo Guybrush que ojos misteriosos pueden leerlo en cualquier momento. 

Si invoca al diablo el diablo aparece !


*PD =* Un abrazote para todos en el gran hilo... me he quedado despierto para ver si abre a la suba o a la baja y si luego da la vuelta o queda igual...

...oia... pero si es lo mismo de todos los días !! :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (30 Sep 2013)

Tio Masclet, confirmado....los warrants caca....el precio al que te lo compran ahora es el mismo al que te lo vendían 200 puntos más arriba.

Habrá que buscarse otro invento, modo ETF o similarienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2013)

apertura del Ibex 9056 :baba: la jran alcista pasa exactamente por los 8980 :rolleye:

---------- Post added 30-sep-2013 at 09:06 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Tio Masclet, confirmado....los warrants caca....el precio al que te lo compran ahora es el mismo al que te lo vendían 200 puntos más arriba.
> 
> Habrá que buscarse otro invento, modo ETF o similarienso:



porque los warrants pierden valor por el paso del tiempo además de verse afectado por otras variables , menudo ejpertito estas hecho , tienes que comprar turbo warrants que es mas lineal :bla:


----------



## paulistano (30 Sep 2013)

En Sacyr violado brutalmente, sin vaselina y con Pandoro con copas de más....


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> En Sacyr violado brutalmente, sin vaselina y con Pandoro con copas de más....



violeteado , se dice violeteado :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (30 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> apertura del Ibex 9056 :baba: la jran alcista pasa exactamente por los 8980 :rolleye:
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-sep-2013 at 09:06 ----------
> 
> ...



Jato, no es por eso, (que también), pero del viernes al domingo no es normal que el ibex baje 200 puntos desde que compré y encima palme las comisiones.


Espero a la larga y acercándose a los 8250 que es donde tengo puesto el ojo, se revalorice para sacar pasta....8:


Edito....ahora sí, se ha actualizado el precio del warrant y ya se le saca un 20%:Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2013)

es que me parece que los warrants cotizan 5 o 10 min después de la apertura , hace mucho que no opero con ellos .

de todas formas paulistano que sepas que estas desafiando el destino del ejpertito :no:


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ojo, prisa viene con subidón, subidón....



¿Qué broker tiene ustec?


----------



## atman (30 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Perdonen mi desconocimiento pero... ¿y este guano? ¿a santo de qué?



Cierre de la Casa Blanca casi seguro desde mañana, lo que implica, según algunos estudios, una caída del PIB del 1,4%. Si no tuvieran también problemas con el nivel de deuda, no pasaba nada. Pero esto también añade incertidumbre en ese debate tambien, y además, con semejante caída del PIB, lo agrava.

Italia, feo, el papito y sus eunucos. 
Austria, feo. Torta de los moderados en el poder y subida fuerte de los ultrras.
Grecia, feo. En los de Lluvia Dorada y la destrucción, así en general, del estado... 
Portugal, feo. Parecido a Austria, aunque aquí casi peor (para los mercados) porque los que suben sobre todo son los independendientes.
China, metiendo miedito.


----------



## Nico (30 Sep 2013)

Será en Octubre ?


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2013)

bueno gap mas o menos gordo a la baja y cierre mensual , ultimo dia del mes que suele ser muy bajista , no queda otra que mantener los cortos con tres cojones y olvidarse de hacer plusvis o intradiar , que lo mismo esto acaba en un guanazo de los buenos 

ahora mismo manejo 3 escenarios para el Ibex 2 bajistas que terminan en el cierre del gap 8650 y uno de continuación alcista para terminar cayendo y cerrando el gap del 8650 :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2013)

Nico dijo:


> Será en Octubre ?



Oktoberguanofest!!!!!!


----------



## ponzi (30 Sep 2013)

Atman como ves lo de la dfa con los cigarillos de mentol? No he encontrado el informe completo para valorar hasta que punto los cigarrillos de mentol pueden estar en peligro.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Sep 2013)

A este paso cerramos en verde...


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2013)

M


Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Oktoberguanofest!!!!!!



El matrix hablaba de 1730 porque el 2073 o el 2173 sonaban muy lejos. Recuerden que el 73 tiene la magia de decodificar el matrix por ser el numero 21 en la secuencia de los primos. Por eso, el matrix se revelo el pasado dia 21.
El matrix revelo tambien que el bajon es en 2014, prpbable al principio. Esa fecha confirmaria la fuga bajista sobre un techo. De momento hay que hacerlo. Si pierde los 1660 entonces ojo porque se comienza a formar el techo. Los estados sensitivos del pesimismo gacelo se van a saturar. Los caminos directos van colapsar.


----------



## paulistano (30 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué broker tiene ustec?



Bankinter. En la subasta se estaban cruzando órdenes a 0,335


----------



## Hinel (30 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Perdonen mi desconocimiento pero... ¿y este guano? ¿a santo de qué?



A santo de que lleva pasando muchos años, esto:


----------



## atman (30 Sep 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Atman como ves lo de la dfa con los cigarillos de mentol? No he encontrado el informe completo para valorar hasta que punto los cigarrillos de mentol pueden estar en peligro.



Lo miraré con cariño, pero hoy va a ser difícil. Último día de mes, tenemos tomate para montar un mercadillo.

Así a bote pronto yo diría que lo máximo que puede pasar es que les importan límites en cuanto al uso de determinadas sustancias y tal... pero esa tontería puede afectar y mucho a las ventas y a la situación de competencia. Por ejemplo, si el rasgo diferencial de Newport respecto a la competencia se basa precisamente en el uso de las sustancias limitadas.


----------



## sr.anus (30 Sep 2013)

Veo que pandoro violeteo mis sl!


----------



## tesorero (30 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno gap mas o menos gordo a la baja y cierre mensual , ultimo dia del mes que suele ser muy bajista , no queda otra que mantener los cortos con tres cojones y olvidarse de hacer plusvis o intradiar , que lo mismo esto acaba en un guanazo de los buenos
> 
> ahora mismo *manejo 3 escenarios* para el Ibex* 2 bajistas* que terminan en el cierre del gap 8650 *y uno de continuación alcista* para terminar cayendo y cerrando el gap del 8650 :fiufiu:



Con cual de los tres escenarios te decantas? ::


----------



## juanfer (30 Sep 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Tio Masclet, confirmado....los warrants caca....el precio al que te lo compran ahora es el mismo al que te lo vendían 200 puntos más arriba.
> 
> Habrá que buscarse otro invento, modo ETF o similarienso:



Pruebe los futuros.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2013)

tesorero dijo:


> Con cual de los tres escenarios te decantas? ::



los 2 escenarios que contemplan el ir a cerrar inmediatamente el gap 8650 son muy similares y serian muy lógicos después de tanto peponeo , el que realmente me preocupa es el de continuación alcista , ya que desafiaría la lógica , aunque ya sabemos que de vez en cuando la bolsa tiene unos movimientos muy pendejos ienso:

si el central de bollinger en diario aguanta , nos iremos rápidamente a los 9400-9500 para girarnos e ir a cerrar el gap del 8650 :fiufiu:

este escenario de continuación alcista es factible porque los temas de los gringos y de los spaghettis se pueden solucionar si hay voluntad política y entonces rabazo alcista que te crio :rolleye:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Cierre de la Casa Blanca casi seguro desde mañana, lo que implica, según algunos estudios, una caída del PIB del 1,4%. Si no tuvieran también problemas con el nivel de deuda, no pasaba nada. Pero esto también añade incertidumbre en ese debate tambien, y además, con semejante caída del PIB, lo agrava.
> 
> Italia, feo, el papito y sus eunucos.
> Austria, feo. Torta de los moderados en el poder y subida fuerte de los ultrras.
> ...



Buenos dias.

¿Y España? Problema latente y presupuestos de mierda...ienso:


----------



## atman (30 Sep 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> ¿Y España? Problema latente y presupuestos de mierda...ienso:



Mientras haya una mayoría absoluta no contestada, no pasa nada. Los presupuestos son los que les han dicho que tienen que hacer, con mínimas concesiones de cara a las próximas elecciones. Yo creo que saben que, o mucho mejoran las cosas, o no tienen nada que hacer... pero bueno.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2013)

atman:10003128 dijo:


> Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:
> 
> 
> > Buenos dias.
> ...



Cuanto hay asignado para copas, putas y coca en el congreso?::


----------



## ponzi (30 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Lo miraré con cariño, pero hoy va a ser difícil. Último día de mes, tenemos tomate para montar un mercadillo.
> 
> Así a bote pronto yo diría que lo máximo que puede pasar es que les importan límites en cuanto al uso de determinadas sustancias y tal... pero esa tontería puede afectar y mucho a las ventas y a la situación de competencia. Por ejemplo, si el rasgo diferencial de Newport respecto a la competencia se basa precisamente en el uso de las sustancias limitadas.



No se preocupe no corre prisa.Si es mas que nada para valorar en que situacion esta y como puede afectar a su situacion competitiva.Suelo hacer un seguimiento mas o menos de todas las que sigo, por ejemplo diageo que tenias en cartera practicamente todas sus marcas estan entre las cinco primeros del mercado.
Si que me he fijado que al menos por conocidos todos los fumadores son extremedamente fieles a la casa que fabrica su tabaco.Por ej alguien que fuma malboro no le importa fumar chester. Cada casa tiene un know how que es una especie de moat que impide a la competencia entrar,puede ser adiccion a determinados quimicos.Por cierto un amigo que tiene un pequeño terreno me comento que plantando plantas de tabaco en cada esquina de un invernadero estas hacian de insecticida


----------



## The Hellion (30 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> M
> 
> El matrix hablaba de 1730 porque el 2073 o el 2173 sonaban muy lejos. Recuerden que el 73 tiene la magia de decodificar el matrix por ser el numero 21 en la secuencia de los primos. Por eso, el matrix se revelo el pasado dia 21.
> El matrix revelo tambien que el bajon es en 2014, prpbable al principio. Esa fecha confirmaria la fuga bajista sobre un techo. De momento hay que hacerlo. Si pierde los 1660 entonces ojo porque se comienza a formar el techo. Los estados sensitivos del pesimismo gacelo se van a saturar. Los caminos directos van colapsar.



¿Esos primos de los que hablas últimamente no serán los de pandoro?







---------- Post added 30-sep-2013 at 11:48 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> El Gobierno investiga el uso de mentol en los cigarrillos - Blog de GobiernoUSA.gov
> 
> 
> Si que esta demostrado que el tabaco con mentol al mezclarse con la nicotina crea mas adiccion.Pero no se hasta que punto es mas perjudicial para la salud,es decir el tabaco ya de por si es malo..pero que diferencia hay entre morir por a o por b?
> Luego tenemos a Philip Morris que al menos hace un mes comercializaban de forma agresiva chester mentolado, que interes pueden tener en arañar cuota de mercado en un segmento donde la fda esta detras? Por lo visto en mentolado lorillard vende bastante , meterse en otros segmentos puede servir para lanzar una contraofensiva.Si la Fda prohibe los mentolados indudablemente Lorillard lo va a pasar peor que otras tabacaleras.Algun fumador compulsivo que nos aclare lo de los mentolados?Con la roja no les ha ido mal y ahora tenian previsto lanzar la cajetilla dorada para arañar cuota de mercado en el segmento premium de los no mentolados.



Por lo que yo sé, los fumadores compulsivos no fuman mentolado, por lo menos en España. 

Lo llamativo últimamente está siendo el éxito de ventas de los cigarrillos electrónicos. Claro que Montoro se ha empeñado en quitar del vicio a todo el mundo, y ahora resulta que un e-cigarrillo con todos los complementos cuesta como un cartón, y las recargas, como un paquete. 

De la misma manera que con la subida de impuestos hicieron subir el consumo de tabaco de pipa (que la gente utilizaba para liar), hoy por hoy están consiguiendo lo que no se logró con la prohibición de fumar en los bares: casi todos los fumadores que conozco se han comprado un cigarrillo electrónico de esos. No se lo veo usar, pero todos dicen lo mismo: el sabor es parecido (desde fuera es una especie de mezcla de café y regaliz) y les sirve para reducir el consumo de cigarrillos normales. El problema sigue siendo que todos se sienten raros dando caladas a una especie de pluma estilográfica.


----------



## Chila (30 Sep 2013)

Previsible, entre Italia y Casa blanca...
Estaría bien esperar al miércoles, con la moción de Letta.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2013)

cuanto daño esta haciendo janus y su teoría de los numerosos primos , chaval te hecharon la pastillita roja y la azul en el colacao ? ienso:


----------



## tesorero (30 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuanto hay asignado para copas, putas y coca en el congreso?::









---------- Post added 30-sep-2013 at 11:56 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> los 2 escenarios que contemplan el ir a cerrar inmediatamente el gap 8650 son muy similares y serian muy lógicos después de tanto peponeo , el que realmente me preocupa es el de continuación alcista , ya que desafiaría la lógica , aunque ya sabemos que de vez en cuando la bolsa tiene unos movimientos muy pendejos ienso:
> 
> si el central de bollinger en diario aguanta , nos iremos rápidamente a los 9400-9500 para girarnos e ir a cerrar el gap del 8650 :fiufiu:
> 
> este escenario de continuación alcista es factible porque los temas de los gringos y de los spaghettis se pueden solucionar si hay voluntad política y entonces rabazo alcista que te crio :rolleye:



Como buen jato, evitas mojarte...:cook:


----------



## erpako (30 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuanto daño esta haciendo janus y su teoría de los numerosos primos , chaval te *h*echaron la pastillita roja y la azul en el colacao ? ienso:



No es bueno beber por las mañanas, cuídese.


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2013)

Mr Hellion, cuánto vicio atesoras .......................


----------



## Zuloman dos (30 Sep 2013)

A los guenos dias ..solo paso por aqui a saludar.

De paso avisarles de que segun mi TT***, aunque este algo oxidado de no usarlo, el negrata enculador esta frotandose las manos hoy, asi que prudencia y stop loss .

Con eso no digo nada y lo digo todo....mis viejos amigos del hilo ibex 35 creo que me han entendido :fiufiu:

TT : Trading testicular, dicese de la tecnica de Zuloman que sorpresivamente dio buenos resultados por la tecnica del pipeo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2013)

Chila dijo:


> Previsible, entre Italia y Casa blanca...
> Estaría bien esperar al miércoles, con la moción de Letta.



¿Esperar? 








VAMOS COÑO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vivomuriente (30 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuanto daño esta haciendo janus y su teoría de los* numerosos primos* , chaval te hecharon la pastillita roja y la azul en el colacao ? ienso:



Hola plimo, nosotros somos tres ¿se considera familia prima numerosa o casi pi.?



---------- Post added 30-sep-2013 at 12:07 ----------




Zuloman dos dijo:


> A los guenos dias ..solo paso por aqui a saludar.
> 
> De paso avisarles de que *segun mi TT****, aunque este algo oxidado de no usarlo, el negrata enculador esta frotandose las manos hoy, asi que prudencia y stop loss .
> 
> ...




Ustéc es un vasilón, por que tenga un Audi no tiene que venir por aquí a soliviantar al Hilo BMW por excelencia. 

Y el negro enculador, no se está frotando las manos, se está quitando los pelos de gato que se le han quedado pegados.

Ala por ahí tiene la puerta!!!!


----------



## Zuloman dos (30 Sep 2013)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> Hola plimo, nosotros somos tres ¿se considera familia prima numerosa o casi pi.?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No le recuerdo a usted muy activo en mi epoca en este hilo, pregunte, pregunte a los viejos del lugar 

No me provoque que como desempolve la bolita del TT va ustej a flipar con los pipeos en tiempo real que posteaba en su dia, en R4 aun se les caen las lagrimas pensando en las comisiones que dejaron de facturar cuando deje mis inversiones y el hilo ::

Pecata minutaaaaaaaaaa veo que me ha dado un thanks..aun sigue usted por aqui :8::8::8: lo ultimo que recuerdo de usted es que habia comprado las existencias de vaselina de su pueblo y se retiraba temporalmente a curar sus heridas  ...me alegro mucho de que siga aqui, eso indica que consigio plusvas


----------



## darwinn (30 Sep 2013)

Amper rebotando donde debía


----------



## Zuloman dos (30 Sep 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Amper rebotando donde debía



¿ Metido en un chicharro como Amper en un dia como hoy ? :8:

Envidio sus atributos masculinos


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2013)

me mojare lo mas que uno se puede mojar , ya que la bolsa es dinámica y por eso las estrategias despiadadas se deben modificar sobre la marcha 

ahora mismo todo el pescado esta vendido , cerraremos por debajo de la jran alcista 8980 , pero mañana tendremos la primera sesión del mes y suele ser alcista , además como digo los problemas de usa e Italia pueden solucionarse .

veo un canal alcista en el Ibex y ahora deberíamos ir a tocar la parte baja de dicho canal , cerrando el gap del 8650 y mantener el gap de hoy para cerrarlo cuando vayamos a buscar la parte alta del canal .

pero como ya dije si los temas políticos en usa e Italia se solucionan , entonces hay probabilidad de rabazo alcista y giro bajista rapidísimo para ir a cerrar el gap del 8650 hablaríamos entonces de triangulo que se romperá en diciembre para llegar al objetivo 10220 .

el eje del Ibex es sin duda el gap 8650 pero ya que me pedís que sea mas concreto , creo que todos los escenarios confluyen en el central de bollinger en diario , ahi es donde podemos apoyarnos sin riesgo de pandoreamiento ( se parece a apareamiento ) y ver si los temas políticos se solucionan o si solo rebotamos por ser primera sesión del mes :bla:

largos en el central de bollinger en diario y mantenerlos hasta la segunda sesión del mes esperando un gap al alza , de no producirse el gap al alza , entonces cargad cortos sin piedad y stop a la perdida del central de bollinger en cierre diario claro :Aplauso:


----------



## Vivomuriente (30 Sep 2013)

Zuloman dos dijo:


> ¿ Metido en un chicharro como Amper en un dia como hoy ? :8:
> 
> Envidio sus atributos masculinos



Mi plimo tiene cuatro de estos, aunque dos no son suyos. :XX:


----------



## Zuloman dos (30 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me mojare lo mas que uno se puede mojar , ya que la bolsa es dinámica y por eso las estrategias despiadadas se deben modificar sobre la marcha
> 
> ahora mismo todo el pescado esta vendido , cerraremos por debajo de la jran alcista 8980 , pero mañana tendremos la primera sesión del mes y suele ser alcista , además como digo los problemas de usa e Italia pueden solucionarse .
> 
> ...



!!!! ondia !!! un "fundamentalista " en el hilo del ibex 35 :8: en mis tiempos los "tecnicos" se lo hubieran comido vivo ::

Habia quien decia que los milisegundos eran tus amigos y que cualquier prevision a mas de 5 minutos un disparate 

¿ Andestan FranR y similares ? sacad la patita please

PD : Usted vigile el 1,34 de Amper que a partir de ahi se puede mascar la tragedia :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2013)

vivomuriente porque no intentas trolearme con tu verdadero Nick , no hay huevos eh :ouch: 

pues ya ves que al final ni me han pandoreao ni na que se le parezca , piramidando con tres cojones y con cuantiosas plusvis ando :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 30-sep-2013 at 12:30 ----------




Zuloman dos dijo:


> !!!! ondia !!! un "fundamentalista " en el hilo del ibex 35 :8: en mis tiempos los "tecnicos" se lo hubieran comido vivo ::
> 
> Habia quien decia que los milisegundos eran tus amigos y que cualquier prevision a mas de 5 minutos un disparate
> 
> ¿ Andestan FranR y similares ? sacad la patita please



donde ves tu fundamentales chaval , todo es por TECNICO :8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2013)

Zuloman dos dijo:


> !!!! ondia !!! un "fundamentalista " en el hilo del ibex 35 :8: en mis tiempos los "tecnicos" se lo hubieran comido vivo ::
> 
> Habia quien decia que los milisegundos eran tus amigos y que cualquier prevision a mas de 5 minutos un disparate
> 
> ¿ Andestan FranR y similares ? sacad la patita please



Flanderrre está de vacaciones y Pollastre liado con su mesa de cristal que al parecer se le ha roto.

No le haga mucho caso a MV, pionero del MindTrading.... :bla: :bla:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2013)

a saber si es el verdadero zuloman , porque si eres el verdadero porque no entras con la cuenta original ? :rolleye:


----------



## Zuloman dos (30 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vivomuriente porque no intentas trolearme con tu verdadero Nick , no hay huevos eh :ouch:
> 
> pues ya ves que al final ni me han pandoreao ni na que se le parezca , piramidando con tres cojones y con cuantiosas plusvis ando :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



largos en el central de bollinger en diario y mantenerlos hasta la segunda sesión del mes esperando un gap al alza

Al plazo, amijo, me referia al plazo de su "tecnico" .....eso en otros tiempos le costaria a usted un ahorcamiento en plaza publica por "fundamentalista" ....pregunte, pregunte a los viejos del lugar


----------



## Vivomuriente (30 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vivomuriente porque no intentas trolearme con tu verdadero Nick , no hay huevos eh :ouch:
> 
> pues ya ves que al final ni me han pandoreao ni na que se le parezca , piramidando con tres cojones y con cuantiosas plusvis ando :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Plimo Wilson soy yo!!! :S no te cabrees, ya no te acuerdas cuando nos íbamos juntos de marcha 








::


O esas maniobras cuando nos alistamos









:XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2013)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> Plimo Wilson soy yo!!! :S no te cabrees, ya no te acuerdas cuando nos íbamos juntos de marcha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un multinick tan maricon solo puede ser flanderERRE , gaybush , bertok , joder que la lista es muy extensa :ouch:


----------



## Zuloman dos (30 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Flanderrre está de vacaciones y Pollastre liado con su mesa de cristal que al parecer se le ha roto.
> 
> No le haga mucho caso a MV, pionero del MindTrading.... :bla: :bla:



Pollastreeeeeeeeeeee , uy si lee eso de muerto viviente......a el me referia con que un segundo es una eternidad en la bolsa 

¿ que tal le va ? ¿ sigue forrandose como en los viejos tiempos ? 

Pollastre salude coño, o ya no recuerda a su viejo amigo Zuloman.

PD : Si soy el autentico zuloman, en su dia cerre la cuenta en el foro por motivos de salud graves...y he vuelto...aunque no se si me tendre que retiorar en breve de nuevo :S


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Sep 2013)

Zuloman dos dijo:


> No le recuerdo a usted muy activo en mi epoca en este hilo, pregunte, pregunte a los viejos del lugar
> 
> No me provoque que como desempolve la bolita del TT va ustej a flipar con los pipeos en tiempo real que posteaba en su dia, en R4 aun se les caen las lagrimas pensando en las comisiones que dejaron de facturar cuando deje mis inversiones y el hilo ::
> 
> Pecata minutaaaaaaaaaa veo que me ha dado un thanks..aun sigue usted por aqui :8::8::8: lo ultimo que recuerdo de usted es que habia comprado las existencias de vaselina de su pueblo y se retiraba temporalmente a curar sus heridas  ...me alegro mucho de que siga aqui, eso indica que consigio plusvas



Bah, no se crea...
Pero ya saben lo que se suele decir, que esto es muy divertido, así que ya, si ganara pasta, sería la leche!


----------



## Zuloman dos (30 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bah, no se crea...
> Pero ya saben lo que se suele decir, que esto es muy divertido, así que ya, si ganara pasta, sería la leche!



No se imagina cuantas veces he estado a punto de comprarme un mini para jugar solo por divertirme :

Y mire que vivo a escasos 150 metros de R4 ...pero me da una pereza....y es que jugar con un mini es como jugar al poker con garbanzos....y jugar con uno o dos gordos como hacia antes requiere mucho tiempo :´´´(

Hoy tengo tiempo, si quiere saco del armario la bolita del TT y le hago ganarse unos pipeos


----------



## Vivomuriente (30 Sep 2013)

Zuloman dos dijo:


> Pollastreeeeeeeeeeee , uy si lee eso de muerto viviente......a el me referia con que un segundo es una eternidad en la bolsa
> 
> ¿ que tal le va ? ¿ sigue forrandose como en los viejos tiempos ?
> 
> ...



Había una leyenda de guayaquil que ustéc era un ser único, y que solo quedó este documento gráfico justo antes de su marcha.







Le veo recuperado y supongo que ya puede escribir sentado ::

Me alegra.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Sep 2013)

Pollastre no sé si le responderá, se pasa la vida entre cristales rotos, servidores y módulos con nombres frikis. Casi no entra por aquí, cada vez que aparece entra con los multinicks y se pelean entre ellos. Una lástima...

---------- Post added 30-sep-2013 at 12:46 ----------




Zuloman dos dijo:


> No se imagina cuantas veces he estado a punto de comprarme un mini para jugar solo por divertirme :
> 
> Y mire que vivo a escasos 150 metros de R4 ...pero me da una pereza....y es que jugar con un mini es como jugar al poker con garbanzos....y jugar con uno o dos gordos como hacia antes requiere mucho tiempo :´´´(
> 
> Hoy tengo tiempo, si quiere saco del armario la bolita del TT y le hago ganarse unos pipeos



Yo ahora me dedico a los chicharros generalmente. Algún metesaca en IBEX también. Pero hoy está para los mayores.


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Sep 2013)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2013)

Zuloman dos dijo:


> Pollastreeeeeeeeeeee , uy si lee eso de muerto viviente......a el me referia con que un segundo es una eternidad en la bolsa
> 
> ¿ que tal le va ? ¿ sigue forrandose como en los viejos tiempos ?
> 
> ...



Al parecer los ingresos le van bien, el problema viene de la partida de gastos ::


----------



## Zuloman dos (30 Sep 2013)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> Había una leyenda de guayaquil que ustéc era un ser único, y que solo quedó este documento gráfico justo antes de su marcha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Busque usted entre los archivos historicos del hilo que aun debe estar la oda que me dedico pollastre 

Es Él... Capitán Zuloman.
Algunos le toman por loco,
otros por genio del intradía,
mas -¡ay!- gacelas, leoncios y cocos,
todos le rinden pleitesía.



pecata minuta dijo:


> Pollastre no sé si le responderá, se pasa la vida entre cristales rotos, servidores y módulos con nombres frikis. Casi no entra por aquí, cada vez que aparece entra con los multinicks y se pelean entre ellos. Una lástima...
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-sep-2013 at 12:46 ----------
> 
> ...



Eso intentaba yo decir pero se ve que alguno se ha picado ........el negrata esta al acecho con su "armamento" en todo su apogeo.....alguno que yo me se le esta invitando a entrar a su casa por la puerta grande


----------



## The Hellion (30 Sep 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues ya ves que al final ni me han pandoreao ni na que se le parezca , piramidando con tres cojones y con cuantiosas plusvis ando :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2013)

don pollas , abandona ese multi :fiufiu:


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Sep 2013)

Janus elija de una vez avatar


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Sep 2013)

atman dijo:


> Cierre de la Casa Blanca casi seguro desde mañana, lo que implica, según algunos estudios, una caída del PIB del 1,4%. Si no tuvieran también problemas con el nivel de deuda, no pasaba nada. Pero esto también añade incertidumbre en ese debate tambien, y además, con semejante caída del PIB, lo agrava.
> 
> Italia, feo, el papito y sus eunucos.
> Austria, feo. Torta de los moderados en el poder y subida fuerte de los ultrras.
> ...



... y a usteh!, quien le ha contado que hay gobierno en alemania?  cuidadito hasta el viernes y demas...


----------



## TenienteDan (30 Sep 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> ... y a usteh!, quien le ha contado que hay gobierno en alemania?  cuidadito hasta el viernes y demas...



Por lo que me han contado puede incluso que no se forme gobierno.

CDU (Merkel) gobernaba con los liberales. Los liberales han pasado del 15% de votos a no llegar al 5% (están fuera del Bundestat, parlamento). Luego Merkel debe pactar con SPD (socialistas) o con los verdes para formar gobierno, porque no llega a mayoría absoluta.

Sólo hay 4 partidos en el parlamento (me parece, puedo estar equivocado):

CDU (Merkel, derecha) SPD (Socialistas) Verdes y Anti-euros.

¿Será en octubre esta vez?


----------



## alimon (30 Sep 2013)

Como vemos la regla +- 0,75% del SP para hoy?

Por probar un poco si el Pandoro de los usanos es igual de cabrón que el patrio.......


----------



## tesorero (30 Sep 2013)

Zuloman dos dijo:


> No se imagina cuantas veces he estado a punto de comprarme un mini para jugar solo por divertirme :
> 
> Y mire que vivo a escasos 150 metros de R4 ...pero me da una pereza....y es que jugar con un mini es como jugar al poker con garbanzos....y jugar con uno o dos gordos como hacia antes requiere mucho tiempo :´´´(
> 
> Hoy tengo tiempo, si quiere saco del armario la bolita del TT y le hago ganarse unos pipeos



Saque la bolita, más de uno se lo agradeceremos.


----------



## inversobres (30 Sep 2013)

Tened cuidado hoy, que con la chorrada del techo de deuda todos los años desgracian a un monton de cortilargos. Es todo una pantomima que ya sabemos como va a acabar.

Que nadie se quede abierto hoy.


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Sep 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Por lo que me han contado puede incluso que no se forme gobierno.
> 
> CDU (Merkel) gobernaba con los liberales. Los liberales han pasado del 15% de votos a no llegar al 5% (están fuera del Bundestat, parlamento). Luego Merkel debe pactar con SPD (socialistas) o con los verdes para formar gobierno, porque no llega a mayoría absoluta.
> 
> ...



La cosa se ha complicado extremadamente:

1.- FDP fuera por el 5%, opcion 1 fuera. Que era seguir con lo mismo, pero el FDP estaba bastante "mosca", porque siempre le caia lo malo que hacia el gobierno. Al final ha pagado el pato.

1.- CDU+SPD: gran coalicion, era lo esperado si el FDP no entraba con el 5%. Estan TREMENDAMENTE moscas, por lo que ha echo la CDU/CSU con el FDP. Toda lo "impopular" lo han cargado a ese partido, siguiendo la norma, "nosotros lo hacemos, porque nuestro socio de gobierno lo quiere" y los periodistas (y medios) como ovejitas detras, a pesar de que CDU/CSU lo estaban deseando hacer tambien. Los del SPD, hacen una reunion para que, en el caso de haber una toma de contacto con CDU digan si a reuniones para ver lo que CDU/CSU ofrecen. En los medios ... SPD quiere subir impuestos .... por lo que llevan un "mosqueo" tremendo, a pesar de no haber dicho NADA.

2.- CDU+Grünen lo mismo que los anteriores, solo salen a la prensa cosas que "quieren" hacer los verdes, a pesar de que son cosas "impopulares" que quiere hacer CDU/CSU. Van moviendo todo lo impopular a el futuro "partner" (socio de gobierno).

3.- SPD+Grünen+Linken dijo el SPD desde el principio que no.

4.- CDU al final de la campaña dijo que SPD es un partido politico "unzuverläsig" (no es de confianza), vamos, que fueron plantando flores del mal en la pradera de la concordia.

5.- CDU al final de la campaña dijo que Grünen (todos pedofilos), por una antigua historia del partido cuando eran todos unos hippies y comuneros... mas flores ....

6.- La CDU no se que busca, pero parece que busca nuevas elecciones, para conseguir la mayoria absoluta (ya que con esta gente no se pueden hacer coaliciones), o que fuerze una coalicion de izquieras+verdes y que se coman el marron que viene.

7.- Hay contactos entre SPD+verdes+linken para hacer leyes en el legislativo pasando del ejecutivo sobre cosas que tienen en comun en sus programas.

.... Por eso ... cuidadito con Alemania y sus mayorias absolutas ...












Espero que esta noche no se haya ido de parranda. De verdad sin mala intencion, pero hace unos dias "me saco de quicio". Money es cosa muy seria para mi.



alimon dijo:


> Como vemos la regla +- 0,75% del SP para hoy?
> 
> Por probar un poco si el Pandoro de los usanos es igual de cabrón que el patrio.......


----------



## MattCoy (30 Sep 2013)

Hay algo que me dice que hoy no va a ser como otras veces... puede que el momento de los bajistas esté llegando, esta semana puede ser clave.

Creo que este año si que será en octubre


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2013)

1660 por debajo y en cierre. Ese es el challenge de SP.


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> 1660 por debajo y en cierre. Ese es el challenge de SP.



Si, claro, esa es la segunda parte de la pelicula ... ni un puto thanks que se merecio la primera parte.


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Si, claro, esa es la segunda parte de la pelicula ... ni un puto thanks que se merecio la primera parte.



El matrix ya cantó que los 1730 eran techo.


----------



## alimon (30 Sep 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Espero que esta noche no se haya ido de parranda. De verdad sin mala intencion, pero hace unos dias "me saco de quicio". Money es cosa muy seria para mi.




De parranda? Pues no, esta noche no tocaba.

Si lo dice por mi afición a abrir posiciones nocturnas, mientras tomo una copichuela, no se engañe. Ya expliqué los motivos del porque son nocturnas.

Aun así, tengo varias posiciones abiertas de la semana pasada. Todo lo que tengo que acciones (SYR, MDF, BIO y VER), está ligeramente rojo, excepto las Sacyres claro. Las 2 primeras son de hace meses. Las 2 segundas,ya decicí que me las voy a quedar un tiempo,mientras no pierdan soportes.


Lo que si no pude cerrar el viernes son algunos CFD, que dejé en máquina porque me tenía que ir, y se me cerraron solo en parte. Tengo unas muy pocas ZEL, unas bastante pocas NAT, unas pocas más TVX y unas bastantes EZE. Todas rojas, Menos las EZE. Además de las AMP, desde agosto.


Ya he comprado vaselina suficiente, no preocuparse. Mañana es día 1, e iré cerrando cosas con dignidad. Los SL no han saltado en ninguna (en NAT por un pelo de gamba)

De todas formas,el money también es un tema mu serio pa mi. Por eso muchos días duermo 4 horitas


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El matrix ya cantó que los 1730 eran techo.



abandona el matrix janus , el poder del litio de obliga :ouch:


----------



## alimon (30 Sep 2013)

Estos Mamones no se atreverán a ir a cerrar el GAP? NO SE ATREVERÁN!!!!!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Estos Mamones no se atreverán a ir a cerrar el GAP? NO SE ATREVERÁN!!!!!!!



Así Pandoro hace amiguitos en ambos bandos, cortos y largos.


----------



## Krim (30 Sep 2013)

Como cierre el gap, le voy a dar con cortos hasta en el píloro...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (30 Sep 2013)

Alimón, que piensas hacer con las Ezentis? Las llevo con un -2,5% y no se si largarlas ya o dejarlas a ver si recuperan. ienso:
Esta tonteando que parece que le va a caer un -10% en cualquier momento pero ahí está aguantando los 0,22...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2013)

bertooooooook!!!!!!!

Zombies, nazis y campos electromagnéticos (WTF????)








Debe ser una grán pelicula!!!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## alimon (30 Sep 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Alimón, que piensas hacer con las Ezentis? Las llevo con un -2,5% y no se si largarlas ya o dejarlas a ver si recuperan. ienso:
> Esta tonteando que parece que le va a caer un -10% en cualquier momento pero ahí está aguantando los 0,22...



Pues ahí me equivoqué, yo creo. 

Tenía que haber cerrado en 0,24/0,245, que era el primer objetivo, pero las veia con fuerza y volumen de irse a 0,29.

Ahora en este punto, mientras no pierda los 0,20, pues me las voy a quedar. La pérdida en caso de irse por debajo de ese soporte no sería mucha. Y la posibilidad de volver a 0,24 está ahí.

La "bajada" de hoy la está haciendo con un volumen de risa, y eso también es importante.

Los de bolsa canaría han colgado hoy un analisis poniendo a parir al valor (más bien a la empresa),pero han dejado un análisis técnico bastante válido:


----------



## MattCoy (30 Sep 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Así Pandoro hace amiguitos en ambos bandos, cortos y largos.




Pues me temo que tiene toda la pinta... lastima de ser un cagao y no haber abierto unos largos sobre el 9110, que lo he estado pensando, pero no lo he visto claro


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Estos Mamones no se atreverán a ir a cerrar el GAP? NO SE ATREVERÁN!!!!!!!



En teoria andariamos por los 1676 en (c), ya que acabamos de empezar, pero aun asi se comerian el 0,75% (janus dixit)... y nos iriamos a cerrar ... a ver con que animos vene pandoro...


----------



## Hannibal (30 Sep 2013)

Hay muchos temas sobre la mesa y tendremos movida toda la semana, pero hay que reconocer que el ibex tiene un par de huevos :: alguno recomendaba no quedarse dentro; yo lo que recomendaría es no tocar nada, el que esté dentro paciencia y que busque un mejor momento para salir, y el que esté fuera que espere a ver si escampa.


----------



## NaNDeTe (30 Sep 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Pues ahí me equivoqué, yo creo.
> 
> Tenía que haber cerrado en 0,24/0,245, que era el primer objetivo, pero las veia con fuerza y volumen de irse a 0,29.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy pillao dentro tambien :: Las bajadas ultimamente las hace sin mucho volumen... Aunque la han liado una vez mas con lo de ampliacion de capital de 400k.

Si la empresa se lo curra y sobrevive, la cotizacion se puede ir por encima de los 2... 3 euros en no muchos años, no olvidemos que esta realizando una figura de suelo durmiente de manual.

(Ahi se me ha visto que voy pillao y ya estoy autoconvenciendome que soy largoplacista)


----------



## atman (30 Sep 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> ... y a usteh!, quien le ha contado que hay gobierno en alemania?  cuidadito hasta el viernes y demas...



Tiene razón, ya se me olvidaba... que en principio todos hemos dado por bueno lo de Merkel. Pero habrá que verlo. La CDU, por tan poca diferencia, no van a ceder mucho a favor de un socio. Mientras que el posible socio tratará de venderse lo más caro posible...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2013)

mantened esos cortos , tened FED en el cierre por debajo de la jran alcista 8980 , tened FED o sus mato :no:


----------



## atman (30 Sep 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Tened cuidado hoy, que con la chorrada del techo de deuda todos los años desgracian a un monton de cortilargos. Es todo una pantomima que ya sabemos como va a acabar.
> 
> Que nadie se quede abierto hoy.



Lo siento, soy un temerario y me están dejando margen de maniobra. Así que...


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2013)

está poniéndose interesante JCP.

---------- Post added 30-sep-2013 at 15:38 ----------

no dirán que no se avisó hace varias sesiones sobre Alpha Natural Resources.

---------- Post added 30-sep-2013 at 15:39 ----------

los 1660 SP van a estar comprometidos. Muchos valores se han sumado con fuerza a las bajadas.


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> está poniéndose interesante JCP.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-sep-2013 at 15:38 ----------
> 
> no dirán que no se avisó hace varias sesiones sobre Alpha Natural Resources.



Masacre gacelera en toda regla en el TECDAX. (chicharros de la ultima semana, 2 semanas).

---------- Post added 30-sep-2013 at 15:52 ----------




hombre-mosca dijo:


> En teoria andariamos por los 1676 en (c), ya que acabamos de empezar, pero aun asi se comerian el 0,75% (janus dixit)... y nos iriamos a cerrar ... a ver con que animos vene pandoro...



bwahhhhhhhhh,  ping. A ver que hace ese pandoro.


----------



## atman (30 Sep 2013)

...y yo que a Ezentis la veo con ganas de hacerse un Batman... sólo que a este nivel de precios no tendría mucho sentido. Vamos que eso y la quiebra sería todo uno...


----------



## Krim (30 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> está poniéndose interesante JCP.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-sep-2013 at 15:38 ----------
> 
> no dirán que no se avisó hace varias sesiones sobre Alpha Natural Resources.





Una se ha zampado el gap bajista, y la otra está a ver si rebota en el nivel que se dijo...uff, esto tienta, pero creo que voy a esperar un poco a ver si confirmamos.


----------



## atman (30 Sep 2013)

El VIX ni siquiera sube por encima de los 17,81 del 30-ago...Y en general, no veo grandes volúmenes... al final, agua de borrajas...


----------



## politicodemadreputa (30 Sep 2013)

Maestro, no veo esto en los 8980 ni jarto de jariguay... va a tener que montar un tablao porque los 3 escenarios no se yo....


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Sep 2013)

Al jato le habrá saltado el SL... o las hemorroides.


----------



## inversobres (30 Sep 2013)

Huy que el ibex va a hacer la tres catorce.

Mas peligroso que un guateque del paquirrin.

---------- Post added 30-sep-2013 at 16:34 ----------




atman dijo:


> El VIX ni siquiera sube por encima de los 17,81 del 30-ago...Y en general, no veo grandes volúmenes... al final, agua de borrajas...



Esto huele a stop&go para repostar. Espero equivocarme pero no tiene pinta de galletazo serio mas alla de la comedia americana.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Sep 2013)

Al final acaba verde::


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Sep 2013)

Suprimo dijo:


> Al final acaba verde::



O cerca. Ya mañana si eso, seguimos subiendo.

Una sacudida en toda regla.


----------



## inversobres (30 Sep 2013)

Suprimo dijo:


> Al final acaba verde::



Al tiempo. El año pasado igual, mucho miedo, mucho bombo en los telediarios (que subnormales vendehumos) y luego pues... ya sabeis.

Esto es una limpieza de roña un poco mayor a lo habitual.

Dramatismo everywhere.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2013)

Batman dijo, +-100 puntos no cambia el panorama. 

Pues eso. Hojas, ramas, árboles, bosque.


----------



## inversobres (30 Sep 2013)

A por el cierre de gap que van los mamones. A lo mejor y todo lo dejan listo para la ultima media hora.

Ibex stack is corrupted 'ta la medula.


----------



## Krim (30 Sep 2013)

Nada...Guano will have to wait.


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2013)

SP no va a tirar la cuchara tan fácil pero los 1660 no hay que dejar de mirarlos porque tienen que ser tanteados, o su entorno.


----------



## atman (30 Sep 2013)

Que digo que si cierran el gobierno yankie... los datos que tendrían que ir saliendo publicados... no saldrán... puesto que los servicios de estudios y tal no estarán considerados como elementos esenciales. Esto añade más incertidumbre... ahora y volatilidad luego, cuanto salgan...


----------



## paulistano (30 Sep 2013)

Vaya chuleo:Aplauso:


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Sep 2013)

Cerramos ultimas operaciones en long ...

QSC metesaca de buen ver. A esperar los -+ 3,77. 
Freenet, primera operacion en rojo del año!!!. Lo que el mercado te da .... -2%(y muy cargada la operacion). Janus, apunte ... que tambien me dan a mi ... (hay que ser gato para que no te pase... ).

A partir de ahora metesacas con permiso de pandoro.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2013)

siyalodeciayo :Aplauso: 

que hijos de la gran :: bueno cierre por encima de la jran alcista , nos espera el octubre verde , pero tendremos una gran mecha en el grafico mensual porque primero cerraremos el gap del 8650 y luego a los cielos del siemprealcismo :o


----------



## inversobres (30 Sep 2013)

Circulen!!! no han visto nada, esto ha sido un sueño (feat. Calderon de la Barca).

Hasta la proxima caricatura hamijitos. Esta noche toca rondar a la morena...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2013)

claro que ha pasado algo , el cierre por encima de la jran alcista significa que hay via libre para el siemprealcismo , solo nos queda por cerrar el gap 8650 y luego vendrá tu tan ansiado rabazo :rolleye:

la cosa esta clara cierre del gap para el 4 del octubre verde y luego un no parar hasta los 10200 :Baile:


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Sep 2013)

hoy agua de borrajas... nada
Abner,qué han hecho los leoncillos?


----------



## alimon (30 Sep 2013)

Abertis confirma la venta de los aeropuertos de belfast y estocolmo, y Su concesión del aeropuerto de Orlando.


----------



## sirpask (30 Sep 2013)

Vengo a recoger mi owned.. por esperar un buen guano hoy, al final tablas... y mañana Octubre. Aunque todas las miradas estan en don Berlusco tallarini.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2013)

el sp500 estuvo a punto de cerrar el gap 1670 :fiufiu: el euroxtoxx50 tiene el macd en diaria a punto de cortar a la baja :bla:


----------



## The Hellion (30 Sep 2013)

¿Qué coño le han dado a BME? 

+5% de oscilación en un solo día.


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (30 Sep 2013)

Vaya pepinazo de BME, está en máximos :-o


----------



## HisHoliness (30 Sep 2013)

Amper, un mes más.

http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={a4ac8096-fc4d-4e9c-bc99-667e1ef73a4c}


----------



## Hannibal (30 Sep 2013)

Vaya trolleo de dia. Esto sólo se explicaría por el hecho de que el jato se pusiera corto a las 9.50 ::


----------



## NaNDeTe (30 Sep 2013)

Esta semana va para campofrio que seguro acaba por encima de 6,10.

A ver Abertis que con la noticiica pinta bien.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2013)

Ponzi, ve pensando en el subtítulo del Oktoberthread, no olvides lo de Hilo Mítico


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Sep 2013)

El que no mira el sobre ...
el guano recibe en ... octubre...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2013)

HM.... sobre/octubre.... :no:



try again


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Sep 2013)

Ich weiss es nicht was mit mir war ...
aber in Oktober mit Pandoro meine Liebe echt war ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Ich weiss es nicht was mit mir war ...
> aber in Oktober mit Pandoro meine Liebe echt war ...



Ahora si!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

La rima es mucho más armoniosa, ande va a parar.... inocho:


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahora si!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> La rima es mucho más armoniosa, ande va a parar.... inocho:



Por cierto, que yo sigo con lo mio, Lo de Usted y Eon, sigue siendo de ...
P-r-e-m-i-o pero de verdad, no se como expresarselo... que en esa me ha dado una leccion. Lo de KPN ... pero a quien le importan un par de centimos... Eso es asinnnnnnn. punto!!!. Su desarrollo en pinta-colorea (gallo-dixit) es increible, a nivel de clacla, Ustedes dos son maravillosos. Sin olvidar a los demas, pero en este caso va por Ustedes dos.

MR. Pepino ... decidase de una vez ... con el grafikito (y de nuevo aviso con tiempo la chicharro-salida)... grandioso.

PD: Esperando a las 20:00-20:30 a ver que dice ese cruce de lineas.


----------



## atman (30 Sep 2013)

*¿alguien tiene por ahí el gráfico del SP de 1954??????? *


Eisenhower Rally Repeating as S&P 500 Tracks Gains of 1954

The Standard & Poor’s 500 Index’s returns in 2013 are tracking day-to-day price moves in 1954 almost identically, according to data compiled by Bespoke Investment Group and Bloomberg. In no other year are the trading patterns more similar to 2013 since data on the index began 86 years ago. The correlation coefficient between this year and 1954, when the benchmark gauge rose 45 percent, is 0.95 out of a maximum of 1.


----------



## Abner (30 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> HM.... sobre/octubre.... :no:
> 
> 
> 
> try again



Cuando llega octubre
Pandoro el ojete percute

::::


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Sep 2013)

Nos han jodXXXXX, debi quedarme con esto de los indices en Valladolid. Para una o dos veces que lo hago al año.
PD: Espero que a Usted le vaya mejor Mr. Atman.
PD2: No es tan malo, pero hoy han sido dos, y habia perdido la costumbre.


----------



## atman (30 Sep 2013)

Entrar en medio del follón es jugártela a cara o cruz... en el mejor de los casos.

Empiezan los cruces de declaraciones. Parece que al menos algunos Rep. quieren alargar el tema una semana más...


----------



## inversobres (30 Sep 2013)

Vean a los americanos remontando sigilosamente. Estan en maximoa diarios y el ibex pepinazo.


----------



## atman (30 Sep 2013)

---------- Post added 30-sep-2013 at 20:06 ----------

Osti, tu.... esto yo no lo sabía... al comienzo de las reuniones del Senado... rezan... con capellán y todo... me recuerda a otros tiempos en españa...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Por cierto, que yo sigo con lo mio, Lo de Usted y Eon, sigue siendo de ...
> P-r-e-m-i-o pero de verdad, no se como expresarselo... que en esa me ha dado una leccion. Lo de KPN ... pero a quien le importan un par de centimos... Eso es asinnnnnnn. punto!!!. Su desarrollo en pinta-colorea (gallo-dixit) es increible, a nivel de clacla, Ustedes dos son maravillosos. Sin olvidar a los demas, pero en este caso va por Ustedes dos.
> 
> MR. Pepino ... decidase de una vez ... con el grafikito (y de nuevo aviso con tiempo la chicharro-salida)... grandioso.
> ...



Con eon he sabido interpretar bien lo que iba a hacer y, con un poco de suerte, ganar dinero. Al nivel de claca no llego ni de coña en el PyC, aunque al Street Figher II lo crujo!  Pero gracias por el cumplido.


----------



## ghkghk (30 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Con eon he sabido interpretar bien lo que iba a hacer y, con un poco de suerte, ganar dinero. Al nivel de claca no llego ni de coña en el PyC, aunque al Street Figher II lo crujo!  Pero gracias por el cumplido.



A mí con E.Honda no me gana nadie. Y digo nadie.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2013)

Pillo simio.

La que está liando el negraco de los webox ::::::

---------- Post added 30-sep-2013 at 19:03 ----------

Habrá que abrir el nuevo jilo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

---------- Post added 30-sep-2013 at 19:08 ----------

Pandoro os acecha. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bromas-pandoro-os-percutira.html#post10007847


----------



## NaNDeTe (30 Sep 2013)

Me veo subiendo el techo de deuda y la FED repartiendo fe y el ibex en los 18000 antes de 2 años Esta burbuja me parece mas diver que la inmo


----------



## ane agurain (30 Sep 2013)

1954 se supone que es cuando alcanzó el nivel previo al crack. se tardaron 25 años en recuperar ese nivel. por eso la fecha de 1954 marca un antes y despues


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2013)

menudo attention whore que estás hecho bertok.... 

Has visto _outpost black sun_ (zombies-nazis-campos electromagnéticos WTF??? :: )


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> menudo attention whore que estás hecho bertok....
> 
> Has visto _outpost black sun_ (zombies-nazis-campos electromagnéticos WTF??? :: )



Nací puta ::

pásame link y bájate prowl ::


----------



## Algas (30 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> menudo attention whore que estás hecho bertok....
> 
> Has visto _outpost black sun_ (zombies-nazis-campos electromagnéticos WTF??? :: )



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-guanofestival-eurobonds-nein-nein-nein.html

:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## sr.anus (4 Oct 2013)

............


----------

